# Forsa Aleti...El único y autentico hilo sobre el Atlético de Madrid (VI)



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

Como el hilo de la chincheta (que me robó Calópez en octubre) pagina mal por alguna inmolación, abro la siguiente edición *que es la sexta desde 2011*.

Precisamente en un momento crucial, ya que este sábado nos medimos en liga a los trampas, de los que se dió buena cuenta el pasado 15 de agosto en la supercopa de Europa.

Seguiremos informando por aqui y si los admin quieren que le pongan chincheta y si no lo mismo da.







*Forsa Aleti cabrones*


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Sep 2018)

Poleeeee colchonera.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (26 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Poleeeee colchonera.





Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pillo sitio



2 que lavan más blanco que Ariel los primeros hay que joderse...:::fiufiu:


----------



## Edge2 (26 Sep 2018)

Este año la copa de Europa. FORSA ALETI


----------



## Unlucky (26 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Como el hilo de la chincheta (que me robó Calópez en octubre) pagina mal por alguna inmolación, abro la siguiente edición *que es la sexta desde 2011*.
> 
> Precisamente en un momento crucial, ya que este sábado nos medimos en liga a los trampas, de los que se dió buena cuenta el pasado 15 de agosto en la supercopa de Europa.
> 
> ...



Forsa Atleti!!! Siempre 

Una cholista que pilla sitio.
Nunca dejes de creer.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Este año la copa de Europa. FORSA ALETI



Que así sea, amijou :Baile:







Pero lo más cercano es ganar en el cuernabeu


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2018)

pateti pateti paleti de mandril, palmando, las champions contra el mandril, porque siempre ramos marca cuando menos te lo esperas es el sino del equipo paletonnnn...

Buena, trons, le ganareis al mandril por fin o vais a hacer otro ridículo?


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Forsa Atleti!!! Siempre
> 
> Una cholista que pilla sitio.
> Nunca dejes de creer.



Esperamos que vengas a meter baza más a partir de ahora, juapar :Baile:



j-z dijo:


> pateti pateti paleti de mandril, palmando, las champions contra el mandril, porque siempre ramos marca cuando menos te lo esperas es el sino del equipo paletonnnn...
> 
> Buena, trons, le ganareis al mandril por fin o vais a hacer otro ridículo?



Palmando de aquella manera, querrás decir :rolleye:

¿Tú de qué equipo eres, cagalindes? es que nunca lo dices ienso:


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2018)

De uno que milita en la B.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

j-z dijo:


> De uno que milita en la B.



¿Cual? ienso: ¿por qué no quieres decirlo?


----------



## Unlucky (26 Sep 2018)

j-z dijo:


> De uno que milita en la B.



¿Qué estáis en segunda, quies decir?


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Qué estáis en segunda, quies decir?



No lo va a decir por temor a futuras collejas :fiufiu:


----------



## Muttley (26 Sep 2018)

"No sentía una presencia femenina poniendo ojitos a Artemis en este post desde....desde...."

Y hago un giro de capa elegante haciendo mutis por el foro a paso rápido.
Ah...y FORZA Atleti


----------



## Almeida (26 Sep 2018)

Forsa Aleti!!! :Aplauso:




barullo dijo:


> Esperamos que vengas a meter baza más a partir de ahora, juapar :Baile:





Muttley dijo:


> No sentía una presencia femenina poniendo ojitos a Artemis en este post desde....desde....


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

El barsa ha palmado con el leganés, ahora sólo falta que palme el mandril...:Aplauso:

Y mañana todos con el getafe contra el alavés

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 22:17 ----------

Gooool del sevilla :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 22:22 ----------

Sevilla 2 Mandril 0 :Aplauso:


----------



## Unlucky (26 Sep 2018)

Espero que en este hilo tambien se hable de nuestras chicas 

El AtlÃ©tico hace historia en Manchester y elimina al City - AS.com


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Espero que en este hilo tambien se hable de nuestras chicas
> 
> El AtlÃ©tico hace historia en Manchester y elimina al City - AS.com



El de hoy no lo he podido ver, pero algunos de liga de las chicas del Aleti y algunos de la selección sí que he visto alguna vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2018)

Ayer asistencia de costa ah no que no sabia dar asistencias porque no encaja cob el tiki taka.."..


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2018)

Bueno, paso de comentar acciones de los pseudos De la Morena que van de atleticos pero se dedican animar mas a otros equipos que al supuestamente suyo....

Hola Lola, que bueno que viniste... aqui a las chicas las tratamos muy bien, nos gusta que esten contentas si son atleticas, y a cambio nos gusta tener esto limpio y fregado... 

Pues parece que quedo una buena jornada esta... y el sabado contra los hijos de puta... en la cuadra...


----------



## Unlucky (27 Sep 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, paso de comentar acciones de los pseudos De la Morena que van de atleticos pero se dedican animar mas a otros equipos que al supuestamente suyo....
> 
> Hola Lola, que bueno que viniste... aqui a las chicas las tratamos muy bien, nos gusta que esten contentas si son atleticas, y a cambio nos gusta tener esto limpio y fregado...
> 
> Pues parece que quedo una buena jornada esta... y el sabado contra los hijos de puta... en la cuadra...



Buenos días Artemis,
He venido porque mi amigo Barullo me ha invitado.

Mucho me temo que si quieres esto limpio y fregado, vas a tener que hacerlo tú.
Yo soy más de enseñar las tetas si gana el Atleti.

Taluec


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Buenos días Artemis,
> He venido porque mi amigo Barullo me ha invitado.
> 
> Mucho me temo que si quieres esto limpio y fregado, vas a tener que hacerlo tú.
> ...



Bueno, tambien nos vale... 8:

Ten cuidado con los amigos que te echas en el foro, yo conoci a una que me conto que la empezaron a acosar por mp aparte de que el desequilibrado que la escribia cada vez lo hacia mas y era mas intenso casi exigiendo que le mandara fotos ect... luego se dedicaba a echar mierda sobre otros foreros... en fin...  la chica ha salido corriendo al final del foro... bueno, tambien es que lo de correr se le daba muy bien..


----------



## Unlucky (27 Sep 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, tambien nos vale... 8:
> 
> Ten cuidado con los amigos que te echas en el foro, yo conoci a una que me conto que la empezaron a acosar por mp aparte de que el desequilibrado que la escribia cada vez lo hacia mas y era mas intenso casi exigiendo que le mandara fotos ect... luego se dedicaba a echar mierda sobre otros foreros... en fin...  la chica ha salido corriendo al final del foro... bueno, tambien es que lo de correr se le daba muy bien..



No sé de quién me hablas y tampoco me entero bien de la historia.

Yo tengo varios amigos en el foro, y todos son de fiar. 

¡Aúpa Atleti!

A ver si me da una alegría, ya que voy al Cuernabeu y todo...


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No sé de quién me hablas y tampoco me entero bien de la historia.
> 
> Yo tengo varios amigos en el foro, y todos son de fiar.
> 
> ...



Entonces si no ganamos ya sabemos quien es la gafe ienso:


----------



## Unlucky (27 Sep 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Entonces si no ganamos ya sabemos quien es la gafe ienso:



Una amiga mía, pero tú no la conoces. 
Ya tiene su asiento del Calderón y todo.


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> A ver si me da una alegría, ya que voy al Cuernabeu y todo...



Yo a Trampilandia no he ido nunca. NUNCA. Y eso que he vivido gran parte de mi vida a 200m.
Yo estaré en Madrid y ni siquiera veré el partido. Es más, ni siquiera miraré el resultado por el móvil. Efecto desconexión total con el frugol, la politicash, o la vida virtual para dedicarme en cuerpo y alma a la vida real.
Ya si eso veo el resumen el domingo a mediodía que me levantaré tarde con una sonrisa en la boca...aunque nos hayan metido 3. Seguro que los pajaros cantan y hace una mañana maravillosa 

PD Por cierto que el partido que si que vi fue el de ayer del Aleti femenino mientras Trampes y Trampas jugaban. Bueno el Trampes.
Vaya partidazo. Presión arriba. Siempre en superioridad tanto en el centro del campo como en las bandas. Nos sisaron un penalti de libro a Ludmila. 
Mis aplausos.


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo a Trampilandia no he ido nunca. NUNCA. Y eso que he vivido gran parte de mi vida a 200m.
> Yo estaré en Madrid y ni siquiera veré el partido. Es más, ni siquiera miraré el resultado por el móvil. Efecto desconexión total con el frugol, la politicash, o la vida virtual para dedicarme en cuerpo y alma a la vida real.
> Ya si eso veo el resumen el domingo a mediodía que me levantaré tarde con una sonrisa en la boca...aunque nos hayan metido 3. Seguro que los pajaros cantan y hace una mañana maravillosa



Yo si que he ido, cuando volvimos de segunda, ibamos perdiendo 2-1 y de las ultimas jugadas del partido, falta en la frontal del area...

TEMP 02-03 Jornada 18. 2-2 Albertini (Real Madrid-Atletico).wmv - YouTube

Eso fue el extasis... ver la cara de todos los hijos de puta amargados mientras nosotros celebrandolo... 

#GRACIASTOPO


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2018)

Champions League 2018-2019: El VAR se introducirá en la Champions League 2019/20 | Marca.com

Dice el Marca que el año que viene habrá VAR en champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2018)

Vuelve el maximo goleador de la era lopetegui,,incluyendo marcandole al propio lopetegui


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2018)

El getafe está bien ante el álaves...casi le enchufa una clara.

Aunque somos terceros igual si empatan, interesa que palme el álaves para serlo en solitario. Si ganan pasamos a ser cuartos :S


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2018)

Golazo del Getafe a falta de 10 minutos que van a anular por mano :S

Ah no, deputamadre lo dan por bueno :Aplauso:


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2018)

Diego Costa: "Me arrepiento del tratamiento con placenta que me hice antes de la final de Lisboa" - MarcaTV

Diego Costa cuenta sus vivencias de los días previos y de la final de Lisboa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2018)

bueno a find e cuentas benzema estaba tambien roto en la final y se quedo casi 70 minutos..


----------



## qbit (29 Sep 2018)

Simeone ya se gasta más en fichajes que el Real Madrid:

El derbi: Simeone ya se gasta más en fichajes que el Real Madrid - AS.com


----------



## fieraverde (29 Sep 2018)

Mañana sacaría a thomas antes que a saul o rodri. El nigga libera a koke defensivamente y este está como mas suelto en ataque.

Espero que el cholo no se giñe mañana y salga a morder. Buenisima noticia la vuelta de vitolo.

El gelson ese parece Bill cosby con una puta fregona en la cabeza.

Amos chavales que hay var !!!


----------



## Muttley (29 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Simeone ya se gasta más en fichajes que el Real Madrid:
> 
> El derbi: Simeone ya se gasta más en fichajes que el Real Madrid - AS.com






Estos hacen trampas hasta en las cuentas. 
Ponen a Jony cedido e incluyen su coste. Pero no ponen a Rodrygo también cedido. 
Y ahí hablamos de 45M. Que claro si se incluyen resulta que ya no habría artículo.

Es como los goles ilegales. Si se incluyen...ya no hay partido limpio.
Como este de Alsua con la mano 1948...para empatar un partido que el Trampas perdia. 







Y para los que les guste ver el resumen. Min 1.04.

La mano de Alsúa en 1948 que el NO-DO tuvo que retirar - AS.com


El Madrid va perdiendo en casa y hay desmayos de señoras, algún tramposo envalentonado con la seguridad hasta que bueno. 
Ya vemos lo que pasa. 
Una vergüenza. 70 años de trampas.
Y 70 años de caverna. El Nodo retiró el vídeo de los cines. 
Se montaba gordisima cuando la gente veía el atraco....y eso estaba mal. Si la gente no ve se cree el resultado.


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Estos hacen trampas hasta en las cuentas.
> Ponen a Jony cedido e incluyen su coste. Pero no ponen a Rodrygo también cedido.
> Y ahí hablamos de 45M. Que claro si se incluyen resulta que ya no habría artículo.
> 
> ...



Te vienés a verlo al campo con Lord Rothschild?


----------



## fieraverde (29 Sep 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Estos hacen trampas hasta en las cuentas.
> Ponen a Jony cedido e incluyen su coste. Pero no ponen a Rodrygo también cedido.
> Y ahí hablamos de 45M. Que claro si se incluyen resulta que ya no habría artículo.
> 
> ...




Toda una puta vida haciendo esto.


----------



## Muttley (29 Sep 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Te vienés a verlo al campo con Lord Rothschild?



Bufff. 
Joer. Sabes que estos partidos prefiero verlos desde debajo de la cama. 
Aunque algún día tendremos que hacer un plan para verlo con tus hamijos Rothschild.
Desde que trabajo en empresa kosher me son simpáticos. Seguro que tus amijos y mi jefe son íntimos. 
Además este finde recibo visita del Frío. He reservado para cenar a las 9. Jujujuju.


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Bufff.
> Joer. Sabes que estos partidos prefiero verlos desde debajo de la cama.
> Aunque algún día tendremos que hacer un plan para verlo con tus hamijos Rothschild.
> Desde que trabajo en empresa kosher me son simpáticos. Seguro que tus amijos y mi jefe son íntimos.
> Además este finde recibo visita del Frío. He reservado para cenar a las 9. Jujujuju.



Este año no se les ve muy subiditos a los cuernitos...otros años venden la piel del oso antes de cazarlo y días antes proclaman a los 4 vientos que nos van a meter la del pulpo.


no sé por qué será ienso:


----------



## qbit (29 Sep 2018)

Es muy fácil sacar cualquier error arbitral histórico de CUALQUIER EQUIPO para hacer creer que era la norma. Esa estrategia la empleó TV3 al principio de la putacracia para crear antimadridistmo y victimismo, junto con la manipulación de la Historia y la persecución del español. Lo malo fue que Telemadrid no hizo lo mismo con los descarados favores arbitrales al Farsa.

Y al Pateti, anda que no os han ayudado los árbitros. Pero sois tan lamentables que no lo coleccionamos como hacéis vosotros de lo necesitados que estáis de justificar vuestros fracasos.



barullo dijo:


> Este año no se les ve muy subiditos a los cuernitos...otros años venden la piel del oso antes de cazarlo y días antes proclaman a los 4 vientos que nos van a meter la del pulpo.



Pero si eso es lo que hacéis vosotros siempre, desde la primera final de Liga de Campeones que os ganamos hasta este inicio de temporada presumiendo de superequipo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2018)

Hoy vuelve el maximo goleador de la era lopetegui...


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Oblak, Juanfran, Gimenez, Godín, Filipe Luís, Koke, Rodri, Saúl, Lemar, Costa y Griezmann


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

La ha tenido Griezmann solito caguen suputamadre :ouch:

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 21:10 ----------

Venga Saúl que a la tercera va la definitiva :Aplauso:


----------



## Edge2 (29 Sep 2018)

Mucho estamos perdonando, ahora Diego Costa...


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Y ahora Costa...venga que les tenemos que enchufar uno :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 21:27 ----------




Edge2 dijo:


> Mucho estamos perdonando, ahora Diego Costa...



Demasiado, pero el equipo está muy bien y va por buen camino

Si siguen asi terminarán marcando 

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 21:28 ----------

Mi mama el Oblak :ouch: tira al muñeco y casi la caga

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 22:04 ----------

Amarilla para Ramos que tiene la mano mu larga el guarro :Aplauso:


----------



## Unlucky (29 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Y ahora Costa...venga que les tenemos que enchufar uno :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Qué asco me da el Gramos.


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Qué asco me da el Gramos.



¿que tal en el cuernabeu? ¿estas cohibida? ienso:

Es un gilipollas si


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Qué asco me da el Gramos.



Bien que te lo follabas...


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Mano de Ramos...¿donde esta el VAR?:S


----------



## Unlucky (29 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> ¿que tal en el cuernabeu? ¿estas cohibida? ienso:
> 
> Es un gilipollas si



El Atlético es una peli de Garci y el Madrid sin delantero. 
Este partido está siendo una chufa...


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> El Atlético es una peli de Garci y el Madrid sin delantero.
> Este partido está siendo una chufa...



Hemos hecho muy buen primer tiempo...y espera que aun no ha acabado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2018)

Non entendi muy bien el cambio de costa,,porque no creo que griez pudiera saltar a remantar lo centros laterales..hoy simeone ha hecho un HIERRO...


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Non entendi muy bien el cambio de costa,,porque no creo que griez pudiera saltar a remantar lo centros laterales..hoy simeone ha hecho un HIERRO...



En el primer tiempo tenian que haber sentenciado con las ocasiones que hubo...qué menos que haber metido los 2 mano a mano que tuvieron...

Y eso no es culpa del entrenador :fiufiu:


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2018)

Bueno, volvemos a sacar puntos del cuernabeu, como los últimos seis partidos, está siendo un granero de puntos el estercolero de la Castellana...

A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## fieraverde (30 Sep 2018)

Menuda puta mierda de segunda parte , bueno , un puntito en la pocilga , no está mal.


----------



## euromelon (30 Sep 2018)

Estoy de paseo por la A2 . Un saludo


----------



## fieraverde (30 Sep 2018)

Vaya mano de casimiro jijiji ... Y ayer la misma mano en eibar fue penalti.


----------



## Unlucky (30 Sep 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, volvemos a sacar puntos del cuernabeu, como los últimos seis partidos, está siendo un granero de puntos el estercolero de la Castellana...
> 
> A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA



Fue una puta mierda de partido aburrisdisimo.
Empate justo y poco más, para mí mal los dos equipos.
Y al árbitro escamamoteando un penalti al Mandril, qué raro 

Bueno, 6 años ya sin ganarnos en su campo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2018)

Real Madrid - Atlético (0-0): La peor racha de Diego Costa | Fútbol

estos del mundo saben que costa marco ante el monaco,dio un par de asitencias ante el uesca,..y demas cosas?


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Vaya mano de casimiro jijiji ... Y ayer la misma mano en eibar fue penalti.



Mano de Casimiro, mano de Canelita, guantazo de Canelita a Correa que sólo es amarilla, codazo de Canelita de nuevo a Kalinic que tampoco sancionan...

Luego los guarros y los intensos son siempre otros, tócate los cojones :rolleye::fiufiu:


----------



## Unlucky (30 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Mano de Casimiro, mano de Canelita, guantazo de Canelita a Correa que sólo es amarilla, codazo de Canelita de nuevo a Kalinic que tampoco sancionan...
> 
> Luego los guarros y los intensos son siempre otros, tócate los cojones :rolleye::fiufiu:



Al trampas podríamos llamarlo ahora el codazos, aunque me hizo gracia el guantazo de Gramos.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Al trampas podríamos llamarlo ahora el codazos, aunque me hizo gracia el guantazo de Gramos.



A mi más que gracia que causa sorpresa que un menda que reparte unas hostias que Dios tirita en cada partido (por no hablar de que lesiona contrarios) luego haga la comedia ante el árbitro de que no ha hecho nada y de que la víctima es él.:rolleye:

Y todo esto con varios arbitros en el campo y un supuesto videoarbitraje que -dicen- lo está revisando todo :fiufiu:


----------



## qbit (30 Sep 2018)

Lo que demuestra es que mentís y os inventías esas jugadas para justificar lo perdedores que sois y que no queréis reconocer que perdéis o que no ganáis.



HATE dijo:


> Por cierto, el mundo del fútbol debería dar un premio al Madrid por evitar que el Atleti tenga dos champions. Que basura de equipo por dios.



:Aplauso::XX:


----------



## artemis (1 Oct 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Estoy de paseo por la A2 . Un saludo



Amigo euromelon, me tienes preocupado, tienes problemas económicos? Hace unas semanas vaticinabas la adquisición de un A8 y ya estás bajando a un A2


----------



## Manero (1 Oct 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Vaya mano de casimiro jijiji ... Y ayer la misma mano en eibar fue penalti.



El balón viene rebotado de la barriga de Casemiro hacía el brazo, eso NUNCA se ha pitado penalty, ni con VAR ni en el BAR. Pero siempre os inventareis algún motivo para hacer lo que más os gusta a los Atléticos....llorar y llorar.


----------



## artemis (1 Oct 2018)

Manero dijo:


> El balón viene rebotado de la barriga de Casemiro hacía el brazo, eso NUNCA se ha pitado penalty, ni con VAR ni en el BAR. Pero siempre os inventareis algún motivo para hacer lo que más os gusta a los Atléticos....llorar y llorar.



Claro claro... :bla: :bla: y lo de estirar el brazo para dar al balon entonces ya esta justificado :ouch:


----------



## Manero (1 Oct 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Claro claro... :bla: :bla: y lo de estirar el brazo para dar al balon entonces ya esta justificado :ouch:



Todos tenemos en mente diferentes jugadas en las que las manos si que van hacía el balón, en la jugada de Casemiro no es el caso. 

El brazo y todo el cuerpo de Casemiro están en tensión porque Koke le chuta desde cerca, y evidentemente cuando a cualquiera le disparan un balón se tensa. Pero el brazo no hace ningún movimiento sospechoso de darle voluntariamente al balón. Además como he dicho por venir rebotado desde su cuerpo al brazo hace que no se pite nunca penalty en esos casos.

Me parece acertado que el VAR no interviniese en este caso por lo que he comentado, así pues dejad de ver fantasmas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2018)

Y mientras tanto el CELTA vuelve a pifiarla..veo que solo se esfuerzan contra el atletico pero ya deja de ser casualidad


----------



## qbit (1 Oct 2018)

Necesitan ver fantasmas porque viven del victimismo.

El comunicado del Atleti no busca aclarar nada sino señalar al Real Madrid - El penúltimo raulista vivo - Libertad Digital


----------



## tarzanete (2 Oct 2018)

Hola amiçs, ¿cómo les va?
No se qué pasó con mi cuenta, pero hasta este mes no he podido accesar. Ya me hubiera gustado comentar los partidos de final de temporada con ustedes 

Vamos con la actualidac:
Pues si, con VAR ó sin él, la canción de siempre:
*GroVar y groVar,* es lo que tienen los ciervos.

Saluti

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 07:19 ----------

Bueno, no se lo habeis hablado por acá, os comento lo que me parece el plantel de esta temporada:
- Bastante, bastante bueno. Así en principio, nominal, luego veremos como se conjuntan.
- El agujero lo tenemos en el lateral derecho. Torres es muy bueno, sigue en forma el tio, pero es ya mayorcito y no va a aguantar al nivel de exigencia de esta temporada toda ella. Son muchos partidos, y muy exigentes.
Se marchó el Versáliko ese y no hay recambio. 
Veremos como nos va.


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> Hola amiçs, ¿cómo les va?
> No se qué pasó con mi cuenta, pero hasta este mes no he podido accesar. Ya me hubiera gustado comentar los partidos de final de temporada con ustedes
> 
> Vamos con la actualidac:
> ...



Rebienvenido chaval


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2018)

se supone que ante el brujas hay qeu vapulear..,no hay que tirar balones a la madera como ha hecho el madrid ante el muro defensivo de moscu..,que el brujas sera un equipo de esos belgas lleno de negros integrados que corren que se las pelan


----------



## tarzanete (3 Oct 2018)

Espero que este año no se vuelvan a confiar.
Hay que salir a por los 3 puntos desde el principio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2018)

Cuantis negros del congo belga hay en el brujas?..


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2018)

Golito de Griezmann...1-0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2018)

EN efecto arias peca de novato falla en la marca y un negro del congo belga la clava ,en el unico tiro del brujas en todo el tiempo..pero bueno ahi vemos otro autobus como el del spartak,..pero sin la velocidad de los dopantes rusos....
han fallado un par de contras koke por no pasarla..


----------



## artemis (3 Oct 2018)

Saul y Koke llevan un par de partidos que el Cholo les deberia dar un descanso y Lemar deberia intentar mas cosas el solo,abusa de buscar a Griezmann


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2018)

Y otra asistencia de costa,para los que digan que no encaja en el "juego de la seleccion"


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2018)

Buenas noches, 2-1 al brujas, pero costa puede estar lesionado. min 69


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2018)

genial justo cuando hay partido de la seleccion...y por favor que no convoque lucho a MORATA

---------- Post added 03-oct-2018 at 22:33 ----------

koke parece que le resbala el balon en los pies..

---------- Post added 03-oct-2018 at 22:51 ----------

Y AHORA MARCA koke


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2018)

Gimenez y Costa rotos..el balance ante un brujas lleno de negros belgas que corren mucho..a


----------



## Muttley (4 Oct 2018)

Buena victoria ayer.
Brujas es un equipo bien plantado defensivamente (3 centrales)...pero realmente sólo tiró un tiro a puerta desde vaya usted a saber donde....que entró. Pero por lo demás nada de nada.
De nuevo el equipo se muestra fuerte.
Costa no marca pero me encanta su trabajo. Es un crack. O asiste o permite que Griezmann tenga espacios para marcar.
Koke me está gustando lo justo la verdad. Lemar si. Conduce, y siempre está buscando las superioridades para buscar combinaciones rápidas y paredes y en caso contrario busca el uno contra uno para superar ese primer rival y crear él la superioridad.
Una pena las lesiones de Costa y Giménez. Esperemos que no vayamos a más. Aún así, este año y a diferencia de otros, tenemos banquillo del que tirar.
Yo estaré en el Metropolitano viendo al Aleti contra el Betis el domingo. Espero que haya buen ambiente que llevo invitada.

Por lod emás ayer me estuve echando unas risas con Gonzalo Miró. 
Que crack. Como atiza al higo de pvta de Rivero, que curiosamente pase lo que pase en RTVE aguanta todas las purgas. No hay nada como el palco de Trampilandia para asegurar que politiquillos aguanten a los voceras cueste lo que cueste.

Pues ayer Gonzalo, muy inspirado, saltó a los comentarios onanistas de la caverna de "Al Madrij nunca hay que descartarle, siempre está ahí, hará una gran Champions, ..." con un...."Y además....no hay VAR". Joer. Nadie dijo nada durante un minuto. Hasta que Brotons dijo "Que mala idea...". Está interiorizado.

La segunda andanada fue cuando decía Rivero "a mi me gusta que el aleti gane"...a lo que Gonzalo respondió ipso-facto "pues lo disimulas estupendamente oye".

Se llegó al punto de que Rivero que en la derrota dialéctica, tuvo que sacar galones de "jefe de programa", diciendo que su opinión valía más que la de Gonzalo. Y eso que es periodista de un ente público. Vamos, que lo pago yo también.

Nada nuevo bajo la luna de la caverna.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Buena victoria ayer.
> Brujas es un equipo bien plantado defensivamente (3 centrales)...pero realmente sólo tiró un tiro a puerta desde vaya usted a saber donde....que entró. Pero por lo demás nada de nada.
> De nuevo el equipo se muestra fuerte.
> Costa no marca pero me encanta su trabajo. Es un crack. O asiste o permite que Griezmann tenga espacios para marcar.
> ...



La desgracia que tiene cualquiera que sea del Aleti y participe en esas tertulias es que siempre están muy solos.

Son tertulias con 7 del mandril y 1 del Aleti y entre todos le tapan la boca a base de interrumpir.

Si luego además el que lleva el programa es el Rivero o el del chiringuito de los cojones pues apaga y vámonos porque si hace sombra ya se encarga el moderador de decir quién manda en el plató.

Es como si vas aqui al hilo de los cuernitos más o menos :fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2018)

Y como costa esta lesionado lucho convoca a morata que no marca un gol desd hace 1 mes..solo porquemide 1.88.


----------



## tarzanete (4 Oct 2018)

Bien ,un poco parco, pero bien.
Soy optimista: el equipo físicamente irá a más de seguro. Estando en fase física baja no nos hemos descolgado de ninguna competición. 
Aqueste any hay banquillo y tenemos mucho margen de mejora.

Ahí estamos


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Que crack. Como atiza al higo de pvta de Rivero, que curiosamente pase lo que pase en RTVE aguanta todas las purgas.



:XX:
Pero si Rivero es del Atleti de toda la vida. Ya hace muchos años quedó claro. Si cuando ganó la liga en la época Gil y Gil organizó una semana festiva y estaba exultante de genuina alegría. Que es un HP... claro, por eso mismo, por ser antimadridista.


----------



## Muttley (5 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> :XX:
> Pero si Rivero es del Atleti de toda la vida. Ya hace muchos años quedó claro. Si cuando ganó la liga en la época Gil y Gil organizó una semana festiva y estaba exultante de genuina alegría. Que es un HP... claro, por eso mismo, por ser antimadridista.



“Un tonto es aquel que convierte aquello que no entiende en un chiste.”


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2018)

Costa lesionado 3 semanas,,a quien ponemos al Croata al que expulsaron del mundial por vago o al gelson que corre mucho pero esta verde a pesar de ser negro..


----------



## artemis (5 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> “Un tonto es aquel que convierte aquello que no entiende en un chiste.”



Vaya zasca.... Hasta en Valencia se ha oído :XX:


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2018)

Cierto periodista deportivo denunció hace meses que los periodistas son todos antimadridistas, y explicó porqué. Pero que la realidad no os estropee el victimismo, que vivís de eso.


----------



## tarzanete (6 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Cierto periodista deportivo denunció hace meses que los periodistas son todos antimadridistas, y explicó porqué. Pero que la realidad no os estropee el victimismo, que vivís de eso.



Lo que hay que oír!

La prensa toda, todos los programas de radio , tv, todos los periódicos son ciervos.
Y eso es asin desde el principio de los tiempos

Ya lo dice la canción:. 
¶ Salta a la vista
la prensa es mandrilista¶


----------



## euromelon (6 Oct 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> Lo que hay que oír!
> 
> La prensa toda, todos los programas de radio , tv, todos los periódicos son ciervos.
> Y eso es asin desde el principio de los tiempos
> ...



Si cerdaño del as es muy Madridista. ...


----------



## tarzanete (6 Oct 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Si cerdaño del as es muy Madridista. ...



No, que va!
Es del Farsa.

El As (todos() el Marca (tidos), son ciervos. No tenéis más que ver que siempre las 8 primeras páginas de ambos son desperdicio


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2018)

Joder el mandril va de culo y contra el viento jojojo::

Lo del Lopetegui una autentica burbuja...a cada partido lo confirma

Menudo paquete que nos quitó de encima a la selección el frailecillo que dirige a los cuernitos :fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Joder el mandril va de culo y contra el viento jojojo::
> 
> Lo del Lopetegui una autentica burbuja...a cada partido lo confirma
> 
> Menudo paquete que nos quitó de encima a la selección el frailecillo que dirige a los cuernitos :fiufiu:



EIN?si lopetegui fue el que logro que diego costa asistiera y fuera el maximo goleador de la seleccion..que cojones en el MUDNIAL se noto que el de portugal fue planificado por lopetegui..
e resto un puto desastre

---------- Post added 06-oct-2018 at 21:18 ----------

yo no me confiaria ante el BETIS sobretodo tras lo del eibar..


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EIN?si lopetegui fue el que logro que diego costa asistiera y fuera el maximo goleador de la seleccion..que cojones en el MUDNIAL se noto que el de portugal fue planificado por lopetegui..
> e resto un puto desastre
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2018 at 21:18 ----------
> ...



Yo ya te dije en el hilo del mundial que los 2 partidos amistosos previos fueron nefastos y hasta jugadores como Aspas declararon que "las sensaciones no eran buenas"...Lopetegui dijo que no quería decir eso el chaval :rolleye:

Con él hubieramos palmado igual, mira ahora: teniendo soluciones en el banquillo como Vinicius no las utiliza porque no cree en ellas. En el mundial hubiera sido como ahora: que jueguen los 11 mios hasta que revienten porque los otros 11 reservas no creo en ellos o los llevo de relleno (como Monreal)

Además, qué coño, un clasificatorio no es como un mundial de dificil ni se juega en las mismas fechas y condiciones. Juegas 2 partidos al mes en plena temporada de clubs, con uno en casa y cuando acaba te vas con la parienta a tu casa a dormir, y en un mundial es estar concentrado mes y medio y los partidos en pleno verano con calorazo y sin vacaciones.

Nunca lo sabremos pero con este pensionista nos hubieran eliminado enseguida. Al menos esa es mi opinión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Yo ya te dije en el hilo del mundial que los 2 partidos amistosos previos fueron nefastos y hasta jugadores como Aspas declararon que "las sensaciones no eran buenas"...Lopetegui dijo que no quería decir eso el chaval :rolleye:
> 
> Con él hubieramos palmado igual, mira ahora: teniendo soluciones en el banquillo como Vinicius no las utiliza porque no cree en ellas. En el mundial hubiera sido como ahora: que jueguen los 11 mios hasta que revienten porque los otros 11 reservas no creo en ellos o los llevo de relleno (como Monreal)
> 
> ...



Insito que si comparas un amistoso ante suiza(que el empato a brasil por ejemplo)y ante tunez con el equipo b mientras los tunecinos salian con todo a darnos patadas..
ya soloconun movimiento te desmonto el argumento..LOpetegui ante rusia hubiera sacado a COsta y Aspas a la vez como hizo ante israel ,tunez etc..vamos no hubieramos visto a Hierro al borde del LLORO..
que narices no he visto a isco en toda la temporada irse al borde de su area a iniciar la jugada como ante rusia..

como recuerdo en este post,primer gol de españa,,saca KOKE A BALON parado y gol de costa de cabeza...
ahi estuvo costa para derroir al madrid de lopetegui en la supercopa..con 2 goles y 2 asistencias ..
um recuerdo un detalle hierro hacia entrenar a la seleccion a 40 grados de tarde..Luis enrique lo hace por la mañana,ahi se explicaria la DERROicion del fisico..
aspas y sus malas sensaciones tambien fallo un penal..,pero bueno tampoco pudo romper el autobus ruso porque no estaba costa al lado abriendo huecos como si hace ahora mismo en el atletico


----------



## tarzanete (6 Oct 2018)

No se qué tiempo hará mañana, pero hoy se ha quedado buena noche


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> No se qué tiempo hará mañana, pero hoy se ha quedado buena noche



Beno el betis va a ser duro de pelar..y saldra como el eibar...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Beno el betis va a ser duro de pelar..y saldra como el eibar...



Está claro que el Betis es competitivo y un hueso. No será fácil ganar hoy. ienso:

Pero hay que intentarlo y que pinchen Sevilla y Barsa :Baile:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2018)

y en efecto el betis esta jugado como el madrid ayer,,pero claro no puede penetrar...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2018)

Golazo de Correa :Aplauso:

1-0


----------



## artemis (7 Oct 2018)

Ahora que vamos por delante de los hijos de puta, vamos a ir repasando grandes joyas de los visionarios del foro...




Connor dijo:


> Bueno atletico camino de segunda...





qbit dijo:


> Siempre que a principio de temporada Muttley saca pecho y presume de equipazo, luego el Pateti hace el ridiculé. Ya van 2 temporadas que le veo ejercer de gafe.





JMK dijo:


> No pasa nada. Es solo el principio y lo que cuenta es el final.
> No creo que bajéis a Segunda.



__________________


----------



## qbit (7 Oct 2018)

Esto es como acaba y no como empieza.

Otro ejemplo del Asco metiendo mierda contra el Madrid y luego dicen que es madridista. Lo que quieren es controlar el club y no pueden:

Twitter


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2018)

Y el CELTA palmando en el pizjuan


----------



## artemis (7 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Esto es como acaba y no como empieza.
> 
> Otro ejemplo del Asco metiendo mierda contra el Madrid y luego dicen que es madridista. Lo que quieren es controlar el club y no pueden:
> 
> Twitter



Exacto, algunos tardasteis poco en meteros pollas en la boca para celebrar que habiamos tropezado al principio de liga


----------



## qbit (7 Oct 2018)

Tú siempre estás hablando de pollas, lo que demuestra que te gustan mucho.


----------



## Unlucky (7 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Tú siempre estás hablando de pollas, lo que demuestra que te gustan mucho.



Yo creo lo mismo.

Segundos a 1 punto del Sevilla.

¡Aúpa Atléti¡


----------



## tarzanete (7 Oct 2018)

Ahí estamos!
Empatados con el Barca, por encima de lis malos, y con buenas sensaciones.
Esa sensación de ir yendo a más, de ver que vamos bien y que hay capacidad de mejora.
Bien.


----------



## artemis (8 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Tú siempre estás hablando de pollas, lo que demuestra que te gustan mucho.



A ver borrico... te hablo en un lenguaje que tu seas capaz de entenderlo, y como tu solo entiendes de pollas, habra que adaptar el lexico a tu nivel...


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2018)

¿Cuándo hablo yo de pollas? Nunca. Eso lo haces tú, que eres maricón. Pero no pasa nada. Hoy en día no es ilegal, así que tú tranquilo.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Oct 2018)

Costa recuperado para villareal , me está gustando mucho thomas , se está saliendo el nigga...

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 16:08 ----------




artemis dijo:


> A ver borrico... te hablo en un lenguaje que tu seas capaz de entenderlo, y como tu solo entiendes de pollas, habra que adaptar el lexico a tu nivel...



Los trampas pueden ganar este año su última champions , con el var el año que viene se van a comer un rabo como el de benecius llunior.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2018)

Caminero se enfrenta a cuatro años de cárcel por blanqueo:

Caminero se enfrenta a cuatro años de cárcel por blanqueo - AS.com

Impresionante.


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Caminero se enfrenta a cuatro años de cárcel por blanqueo:
> 
> Caminero se enfrenta a cuatro años de cárcel por blanqueo - AS.com
> 
> Impresionante.



Si quieres sacamos toda la condenas de jugadores del Madrid que siguen jugando para los hijos de puta, y que sería que echamos a caminero hace meses ya


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Partido difícil en Villarreal a las 6 y media, muñequitos.ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2018)

Um viendo como en esta temporada Los pequeños estan jugando como en modo supersayan con los grandes..
yo tendria cuidado con uno de los equipos demigrantes llamado villareal seguroq ue juega como no jugo contra el glasgow rangers


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Oblak. Filipe, Lucas, Gimenez, Juanfran. Saúl, Rodri, Thomas, Koke. Kalinic y Griezmann.


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2018)

Partido super importante para definir donde estamos.
El Villarreal es un equipo que siempre juega muy bien contra nosotros. Moreno es siempre peligroso y sus segundas opciones extremendamente peligrosas. 
La clave es el centro del campo. Como vamos a manejar los dos contra uno así como los rebotes en un campo inundado donde el balón correrá mucho.
Descansa Costa. Kalinic aparece. Puede ser buen partido para el. Para eso le hemos fichado. No jugará de inicio pero con muchísimas ganas de ver a Vitolo. 
Vamos aleti!


----------



## Edge2 (20 Oct 2018)

Este año arrasamos.


----------



## artemis (20 Oct 2018)

Otro penalty claro que al VAR le pilla en el BAR y no nos lo pita...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2018)

otro rival que se pone rocoso ante el atletico.y van,,esta LIGA de este año es autobus tras otro


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Pero ya vamos ganando 0-1 :Baile:


----------



## Edge2 (20 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ya vamos ganando 0-1 :Baile:



Semos lideres. :rolleye:


----------



## artemis (20 Oct 2018)

Por cierto, el ultimo que nos gano un partido fue el Celta el 1 de septiembre, desde entonces, no ha vuelto a ganar ningun partido mas...


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Semos lideres. :rolleye:



Vamos a ver cómo termina...

Si acaba así nos ponemos a 2...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 20-oct-2018 at 19:51 ----------

Cago en su puta madre todos los rechaces les han ido a ellos :S


----------



## Edge2 (20 Oct 2018)

Madre mia oblak, el mejor portero del mundo. Dos paradas seguidas. :Aplauso:


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia oblak, el mejor portero del mundo. Dos paradas seguidas. :Aplauso:



Qué bueno es el Oblak no me jodas :Aplauso:


----------



## Edge2 (20 Oct 2018)

Sacabó. Tablas, el miercoles a por el borussia D.


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sacabó. Tablas, el miercoles a por el borussia D.



Pues yo me conformo con el puntito porque hemos podido palmar en los últimos minutos perfectamente :fiufiu:

A ver cuántos jrandes puntúan aqui


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2018)

insisto que como en la seleccion se nota bastante la ausencia de COsta..


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Semos lideres. :rolleye:



Hay que terminar los partidos para poner este tipo de comentarios 


Hay algo claro, Rodrigo debe jugar los 90 minutos, si Thomas se quiere pirar por no jugar, 50 kilos de clausula y lazito...

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 09:41 ----------




Edge2 dijo:


> Sacabó. Tablas, el miercoles a por el borussia D.



Ojito al partido que los alemanes estan fuertes...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2018)

El diario AS dice que el peor arranque del atletico..lo cual en si es una chorrada porque el año pasado estabamos pifiandola ante el chelsea y el quarabang.


----------



## Almeida (22 Oct 2018)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2018)

Almeida dijo:


>



Pero segun el AS es la peor racha liguera en la historia del cholo..no se todo me empieza a oler a cuerno quemado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

y jugnado en el estadio donde ROBARON al malaga..asi que pondria a costa auqneu le falte una pierna...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

ya empiezan las trampas del borussia llamando al hotel para lanzar amenazas terroristas


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2018)

¿Está lesionado Alcácer? si es así de puta madre:Aplauso:


----------



## Muttley (24 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Está lesionado Alcácer? si es así de puta madre:Aplauso:



No se entrenó ayer con el Borussia.
Juegan al despiste. Yo creo que si va a jugar. No sé si de inicio.
Jugaremos en uno de los campos con mejor ambiente del mundo que nos servirá un poco para ver a que aspiramos realmente. Ganar sería cojonudo. Un empate no sería tan malo y una victoria nos obligaría a ganar en el metropolitano si ningún equipo falla.

Fundamental como siempre el centro del campo. Ellos van a jugar lanzados. Por favor Cholo NO cambies a Rodri. Si tienes que cambiar a alguien que sea a Koke.::::

Lo bueno de este aleti es que si el partido se pone cuesta arriba se tienen muchas variantes (Vitolo, Correa, Gelson, Kalinic...). le manda cojones que un tio como Vitolo o Correa no sea titular indiscutible en cualquier equipo.
Esto no había pasado nunca. Nuestro revulsivo era Torres o Gameiro. Como hemos cambiado.
Si hubiera problemas en defensa, se reordena (Savic central...Lucas lateral...)
Si hubiera necesidad de más músculo defensivo se mete a Thomas.

Si no juega Juanfran me da un poquito de cosilla Arias. En ataque bien...pero que no le cojan la espalda. Supongo que Godín y Lucas estarán al quite.

Recursos ni faltan. Cholismo tampoco.
Cruzamos los dedos. Será un partido bonito.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

Mientras tanto los del madrid con una ofensiva brutal en el marca y el mundo..
Y ambos periodicos ahora a por el atletico dicen do cosas"como la peor racha del cholismo"..
Um sospechoso..


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mientras tanto los del madrid con una ofensiva brutal en el marca y el mundo..
> Y ambos periodicos ahora a por el atletico dicen do cosas"como la peor racha del cholismo"..
> Um sospechoso..



Si el mandril va mal venden más periodicos, andarrios...

A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores :fiufiu:

Con nosotros pues igual, aunque tenemos menos tirón


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2018)

Buenas noches, empieza el futbol


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2018)

Pues no sale de inicio Rodri :S y tampoco Alcácer


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2018)

Bueno, el Monaco y el Brujas han empatado por lo que se quedan con 1 punto cada uno... buen resultado


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2018)

Joder lemar, impreciso, llega tarde. Con lo bien que empezo la temporada.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2018)

Koke necesita banquillo, Rodrigo jugar todo el partido, y con suerte, tras la tartejas a Thomas jugara al menos la segunda parte...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2018)

A ver si salimos mas ordenados en la segunda parte.


----------



## Unlucky (24 Oct 2018)

El Atléti hoy está penoso, y me está poniendo negra. Griezzman es tonto o de Murcia, ya no lo sé.
¿Y Saúl?


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2018)

El tercero, vaya tela.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

hoy estan defendiendo como el madrid

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 22:50 ----------

ya el marca nos ha contagiado lod e los postes

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 22:51 ----------

ya el marca nos ha contagiado lod e los postes pero que cojones de defensa ha sido el cuarto


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2018)

Juanfran está para la jubilación, filipe casi lo mismo, el tercer gol en fuera de juego y el cuarto se lo ha regalado el brasileño... Y dos palos por nuestra parte...


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Jugaremos en uno de los campos con mejor ambiente del mundo que *nos servirá un poco para ver a que aspiramos realmente*.
> 
> *Lo bueno de este aleti es que si el partido se pone cuesta arriba se tienen muchas variantes* (Vitolo, Correa, Gelson, Kalinic...). le manda cojones que un tio como Vitolo o Correa no sea titular indiscutible en cualquier equipo.
> Esto no había pasado nunca. Nuestro revulsivo era Torres o Gameiro. *Como hemos cambiado.*
> ...



Desde luego que ha sido un partido bonito. Eres grande Muttley con tus previsiones una vez más.
:XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

2 goles estupidos y otro en fuera de juego..


----------



## Muttley (24 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Desde luego que ha sido un partido bonito. Eres grande Muttley con tus previsiones una vez más.
> :XX:



Yo no he dicho que fuéramos a ganar.
He dicho que el partido ha sido bonito. Y lo ha sido.
He dicho que el alieti tiene recursos y los tiene. Sólo hace falta ver como ha jugado. 
Ya solo por ver el tiro de Saul a la cruceta ha merecido ver el partido.
Desgracias aparte. 
Y si. Supongo que nos pone donde merecemos. Segundos de grupo.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Desde luego que ha sido un partido bonito. Eres grande Muttley con tus previsiones una vez más.
> :XX:



Estás tú y tu equipo como para preocuparte de nosotros... El farsa sin Messi ha pasado por encima del Inter y el domingo pueden finiquitar a Zombitegui


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2018)

El domingo es futuro, y el futuro es desconocido. Yo conozco el presente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> El domingo es futuro, y el futuro es desconocido. Yo conozco el presente.



el rpesente es queel diario marca nos ha gafado


----------



## ravenare (24 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Partido super importante para definir donde estamos.
> El Villarreal es un equipo que siempre juega muy bien contra nosotros. Moreno es siempre peligroso y sus segundas opciones extremendamente peligrosas.
> La clave es el centro del campo. Como vamos a manejar los dos contra uno así como los rebotes en un campo inundado donde el balón correrá mucho.
> Descansa Costa. Kalinic aparece. Puede ser buen partido para el. Para eso le hemos fichado. No jugará de inicio pero con muchísimas ganas de ver a Vitolo.
> Vamos aleti!



Estáis en la mierda. Si eres coherente verás que ganar la Champions con esa gente es una quimera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2018)

ravenare dijo:


> Estáis en la mierda. Si eres coherente verás que ganar la Champions con esa gente es una quimera.



Y el villareal que no puede ni con el glasgow rangers en su estadio?

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 23:50 ----------

mañana veremos otra ronda de europa league,donde los equipos que se dejaron la piel para jugar esa competicion,la tiran a la basura a base de poner a los suplentes.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el rpesente es queel diario marca nos ha gafado



Explica eso.
ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2018)

Decian"lapeor racha del cholismo y ahora la peor derrota de simeone..


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2018)

Suputamadre qué pesadilla en el curro:

"¿qué le ha pasao al aleti, qué le ha pasao al aleti?"

Así tropecientos gañanes ::


----------



## Muttley (25 Oct 2018)

ravenare dijo:


> Estáis en la mierda. Si eres coherente verás que ganar la Champions con esa gente es una quimera.



Tú crees que tenemos mal equipo? vaya.
No sé. El año pasado ganásteis 0-3 a una panda de gañanes que jugaron (mucho) peor que nosotros ayer. Pero mucho.
Los gañanes terminaron ganando la Champions.

Si nos tienen que ganar 4-0 que sea fuera de casa en champions, el mejor momento es ahora. Desde luego no en las eliminatorias.
Ojo que nadie nos ganaba 4-0 desde el 2011. El barsa me parece que fue y creo que fueron 5. Y ya ha llovido. 7 años. Hay crios escolarizados que eso no lo han visto.

Yo por mi parte sigo tranquilo. Que jode perder? Pues claro. Pero vamos que no es ningún drama. El equipo está ahí. Cholo está ahí. Y la confianza de todos los atléticos está ahí. Otra cosa es la prensa y los piperos.

¿Crees que vamos a ganar algo este año? Mójate.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 09:26 ----------




qbit dijo:


> El domingo es futuro, y el futuro es desconocido. Yo conozco el presente.



Y el presente es que sumáis los mismos puntos en vuestro de grupo de Champions que nosotros y un par de ellos por debajo en Liga.

Y del futuro te puedo decir que es seguro es que no verás a Godín pegando balonazos a Borja garcés en el entrenamiento de mañana.::::

¿Crees que vamos a ganar algo este año? Mójate.


----------



## Unlucky (25 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Suputamadre qué pesadilla en el curro:
> 
> "¿qué le ha pasao al aleti, qué le ha pasao al aleti?"
> 
> Así tropecientos gañanes ::



Y eso que no tienes unos alemanes diciendo :¿Y tú querías ir a Dortmun?

Qué puta pesadilla.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> El domingo es futuro, y el futuro es desconocido. Yo conozco el presente.



Exacto, y el presente es este:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2018)

Ya tenemos portada en MARCA..sin noticias de griezman y costa..
Ya de por si el articulo esta mal ya que si tiraron a puerta..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2018)

Y ahora sigue el marca..."decalogo de la decadencia del atletico"..
Diría que quieren que despidan a simeone..


----------



## ravenare (25 Oct 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Tú crees que tenemos mal equipo? vaya.
> No sé. El año pasado ganásteis 0-3 a una panda de gañanes que jugaron (mucho) peor que nosotros ayer. Pero mucho.
> Los gañanes terminaron ganando la Champions.
> 
> ...



No, en absoluto. El salto de calidad es evidente. Pero no termináis de redondear un once definitivo.Cosas interesantes como el Lemar ese...y coño ves al pobre Juanfran...no sé si me explico.

Creo que no vais a ganar nada, si acaso estar en la pelea por la Liga. Pero si, puede que solo sean rachas. Una Champions ya os toca, el fútbol os lo debe.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2018)

Vosotros disfrutad del espejo retrovisor que a nadie importa y es algo cambiante y temporal, que yo disfruto del 4-0 que es un resultado histórico y memorable.


----------



## ravenare (25 Oct 2018)

Si el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Virolai (27 Oct 2018)

Entro para reírme del 4-0 y me voy


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Vosotros disfrutad del espejo retrovisor que a nadie importa y es algo cambiante y temporal, que yo disfruto del 4-0 que es un resultado histórico y memorable.



Si, dice mucho de ti y de tu equipo que te tengas de alegrar de otros equipos y no del tuyo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2018)

El borussiaPINCHA en su campo 2 a 2 ante el hertha de berlin...
1º,otro caso de sobreesforzarse demasiado 
2º el herta no regalo 2 goles..


----------



## tarzanete (27 Oct 2018)

Hola amiçs, acá de nuevo con ustedes vusotros.

Observaciones:
4-0 : Y luego los antis somos nosotros.
Los ciervos de toda la vida:
"No entiendo como hay gente anti otro equipo,..."
Ciervos, vosotros sois anti todo, basta un resultado como este plara que se os caiga la careta (ó la goma)

-----------------------
Al grano mariano

Bueno, la verdad es que no estamos bien, aún no funciona el proyecto de este año.
Y este era el año. El cholo siempre dice que el Atleti ha de esperar a que fallen los dos tramposos para tocar pelo

Esperemos tener el dia bueno hoy, que la Real pague los platos rotos en la germania.
Observo la alineación:
- Atrás, vuelven los veteranos en el centro de la zaga, y da descanso a Torres. Sale el tal Arias ese, veremos
- En la zona de volantes los tres al parecer intocables: REsurrección, Ñíguez y Rodrigo. Hay una plaza que se disputarán Vitolo y Correa.
- Delante el Costras y el Antuán. A ver si empieza de una vez a marcar el lagarterano.


----------



## qbit (27 Oct 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Si, dice mucho de ti y de tu equipo que te tengas de alegrar de otros equipos y no del tuyo



Yo me alegro de los éxitos de mi equipo, que son mucho mayores que los de cualquier otro equipo, y también de vuestros fracasos ("No basta con triunfar; los demás deben fracasar", Atila), porque como siempre estáis intentando dar por culo en nuestro hilo, pues cuando hacéis el ridiculé hay que aprovechar y cachondearse de vosotros.


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2018)

Golito de Godín :Aplauso:


----------



## tarzanete (27 Oct 2018)

Ridiculé, ese conceto , jjjj y tal.

---------
1-0 al descanso.
Regalito, le dan un pase atrás a Diego Godín, y no desaprovecha el óbolo.

Pero hay que mejorar. Llegar, llegaron, pero sin claridad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> Hola amiçs, acá de nuevo con ustedes vusotros.
> 
> Observaciones:
> 4-0 : Y luego los antis somos nosotros.
> ...




Pudo marca ante el huesca el brujas y otros mas,,pero prefirio dar asistencia..ya no es tan chupon tras el paso por la seleccion de lopetgui


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2018)

Golaaaaaaaaaaaaazo

Buenas noches, semos lideres 

---------- Post added 27-oct-2018 at 22:06 ----------

*L i d e r e s*

:Baile:

---------- Post added 27-oct-2018 at 22:23 ----------

Tiene buena pinta el arias ese. Ahora sale lemar, a ver si se ha espabilado un poco que vaya partido hizo el otro dia.

Joer lemar, ha durado 3 minutos de pie. ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2018)

ahora a ver que dice el marca sobre el"peor atletico de la historia del cholismo"


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Vosotros disfrutad del espejo retrovisor que a nadie importa y es algo cambiante y temporal, que yo disfruto del 4-0 que es un resultado histórico y memorable.



Lo que es el karma, ahora disfrutamos del retrovisor 5 puntos de ventaja y de la humillación del 5-1, como decías resultado historico, memorable y humillante.... Jajajajajajaja


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2018)

Virolai dijo:


> Entro para reírme del 4-0 y me voy



Hay que ser gilipollas y bocallanta para escribir eso :fiufiu::rolleye:

Toma pilla por la orilla 5 del barsa hoy por listocorral :


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2018)

una pena yo queria el empate,pero el madrid se ha empeñado este mes en tirar todo a los palos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2018)

Suena conte el que desterro a Costa.con la catastrofe que eso significo para el chelsea...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2018)

Me parto con los madridistas que piden a roberto martinez cuando es exactamente un clon de lopetegui en estilo de juego pero en calvo


----------



## Muttley (29 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Me parto con los madridistas que piden a roberto martinez cuando es exactamente un clon de lopetegui en estilo de juego pero en calvo



No tienen cojones para joder a Belgica igual que jodieron a España. 

Estan desesVARados. Ayer se lleVARon un buen VARapalo. Como se nota que las cosas han VARiado en la Liga. Todo un calVARio que deriVARá en una temporada funesta. 

Mientras tanto nosotros a lo nuestro. Tuvimos un accidente y hemos demostrado que fue sólo eso. Cholo es Dios. El esfuerzo no se negocia. Nuestra filosofia sigue vigente. Jugadores que han demostrado que están a muerte con el entrenador. No sólo de boquilla.
El capitán tira de galones y cuando golpea la pelota es para marcar un gol que pasa el VAR no para agredir a un compañero novato. 
Los aficionados estamos a muerte con el equipo. Nuevas peñas en Singapur, Rusia, Suecia. Cada vez somos más. En España y en el extranjero. 
Y eso les jode. A unos y a otros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2018)

si hubieramos seguido la logica del MARCA,,habriamos despedido al cholo tras perder en balaido sy empatar ante el eibar..


----------



## fieraverde (30 Oct 2018)

Podíamos fichar a lopetegui aunque sea para hacer de mamporrero con gelson y su novia.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 01:05 ----------

Y la rata belga? Que tal le va por la cuadra? Dicen que le van a quitar los Zamoras conseguidos con nosotros por el ridiculo que está haciendo...

El día del Dortmund le planto un pino en su placa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Podíamos fichar a lopetegui aunque sea para hacer de mamporrero con gelson y su novia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 01:05 ----------
> 
> ...



rata belga?pero si siempre ha sido del chelsea en propiedad...no se le puede llamar rata cuando el judio ruso te lo cede 4 años sin pagar casi un duro...
Um con lopetegu diego costa aprendio a dar asistencias y era el maximo goleador..si hasta koke daba asistencias a balon parado..


----------



## fieraverde (30 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> rata belga?pero si siempre ha sido del chelsea en propiedad...no se le puede llamar rata cuando el judio ruso te lo cede 4 años sin pagar casi un duro...
> Um con lopetegu diego costa aprendio a dar asistencias y era el maximo goleador..si hasta koke daba asistencias a balon parado..




Eres el unico que no le llama así , te gustó como besaba el escudo del trampas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Eres el unico que no le llama así , te gustó como besaba el escudo del trampas?



A ver no es como decir que un canterano como raul se vaya al madrid..
Era un canterano belga de un club ingles de un judio ruso..y cedido por 4 años sin ninguna opcion de compra..
Y menos mal porque a cambio luego se vendio a costa a filipe luis y mou queria a koke tambien...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2018)

hoy juega GELSON


----------



## qbit (31 Oct 2018)

El Atlético femenino eliminado al perder en Liga de Campeones contra el Wolfsburgo 0-6: 

El Wolfsburgo golea de nuevo al Atlético Femenino - AS.com

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 23:46 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Toma pilla por la orilla 5 del barsa hoy por listocorral :



No fueron 5 sino 4 goles de diferencia (5-1).

El árbitro ayudó a ese resultado, pero no vamos a poner el grito en el cielo, porque lo que diferencia a los madridistas de los patéticos es que los patéticos dicen que sólo pueden perder contra el Madrid por culpa del árbitro.

FULANITODETALYCUAL es el único forero del Atleti de este foro razonable, sensato, que sabe de fútbol y que no se mueve por odio. Incluso os mete zascas a los demás, como con el asunto de Courtois. Qué lamentables sois. 

Bueno, hay una forera nueva a la que todavía no conozco bien.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> El Atlético femenino eliminado al perder en Liga de Campeones contra el Wolfsburgo 0-6:
> 
> El Wolfsburgo golea de nuevo al Atlético Femenino - AS.com
> 
> ...




A mamarla el rabo a venecius ... corre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2018)

o sea gana al melilla y el marca se pasa todo el dia hablando de vinicius cuando el melilla tuvo ocasiones claras

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 21:11 ----------

siguen sin encontrar nadie que quiera entrenar al madrid viendo la falta de paciencia de su llamada"directiva"y eso que tiene maspuntos en champions que el año pasado..xd

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 21:12 ----------

el atletico cayo 4 a 0 en borussia y salvo el marca nadie dice de dimitir al cholo..


----------



## Muttley (1 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Bueno, hay una forera nueva a la que todavía no conozco bien.



No la conocías. Es nueva este año. 
Pero ahora sí. Se llama VAR. 
Y os ha hecho tris tras por detrás.







Y lo seguirá haciendo. Al final de temporada no vais a poder sujetar una nuez con el recto.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el atletico cayo 4 a 0 en borussia y salvo el marca nadie dice de dimitir al cholo..



La prensa siempre quiere controlar a los clubes.



Muttley dijo:


> No la conocías. Es nueva este año.
> Pero ahora sí. Se llama VAR.
> Y os ha hecho tris tras por detrás.
> 
> ...



Artemis obsesionado con las pollas y tú ahora con esto. Me parece que estoy en un hilo homosexual en vez de fútbol. Ahí os quedáis. Que os déis bien por culé.
:XX:


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Que *os déis bien por culé*.
> :XX:



Y que lo digas tú....después de que os claVARan 5-1
::::::::
Espera....que me descojono.


----------



## fieraverde (2 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Y que lo digas tú....después de que os claVARan 5-1
> ::::::::
> Espera....que me descojono.




Están acojonadisimos con el var ese ... Todos sus trofeos de toda la puta vida están envueltos en polemicas arbitrales. Se van a comer una polla como la del abuelo de venicius.


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Están acojonadisimos con el var ese ... Todos sus trofeos de toda la puta vida están envueltos en polemicas arbitrales. Se van a comer una polla como la del abuelo de venicius.



Es muy pronto para hacer pronosticos de ese tipo, pero mal camino llevan...:fiufiu:

Y no sé muy bien qué va a arreglar el chaquetero del Solari...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2018)

Y escandalo..
PSG Y CITY recibieron 1800 millones de forma ilegal de quatar...
Pero eso ya se sabia a leguas ,,mientras que el atletico tenia que vender hasta al recogepelotas


----------



## qbit (3 Nov 2018)

Los problemas del Madrid no son por el VAR, panda de victimistas, sino por jubilación de muchos futbolistas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2018)

Y gelson se la juega hoy tambien...
Tactica del LEGANES un 5-4-1 igualito que marruecos en el mundial.asi que AUTOBUS A SACO..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2018)

Como me temia autobus a saco, tan denso que ni la luz puede entrar,y costa no esta y griezman anda mas perdido que un frances blanco en paris


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2018)

Veis otro equipo que solo se pone las pilas ante el atletico ...y van..


----------



## fieraverde (3 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veis otro equipo que solo se pone las pilas ante el atletico ...y van..



Se pone las pilas por que tu entrenador es un puto cagón , y el leganés ganó al barsa 2-1 , a mi estás excusas me parecen penosas , somos una mierda que no jugamos a nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Se pone las pilas por que tu entrenador es un puto cagón , y el leganés ganó al barsa 2-1 , a mi estás excusas me parecen penosas , somos una mierda que no jugamos a nada.



,,teniendo un partido importante ne champions entre medias.
un 5-4-1 rocoso como el año pasado.. luego van y pierden ante el madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2018)

Para hoy basta con hacer todo lo contrario que en Alemania


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2018)

se van a cagar los pollos estos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2018)

he y en esa contra hemos visto la diferencia con costa y kalinic


----------



## tarzanete (6 Nov 2018)

Hola amiçs:
1-0 injusto.
Gran primer tiempo. Los últimos 15' de la primera parte ha sido de lo.mejor de temporada: 
Sólidos atrás y un montón de ocasiones.

Y nos han tangado un penal, que conste.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2018)

tantas ocasiones perdidas que ya me empieza a oler mal...

---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 22:42 ----------

gooooooooooool de grisman joder, que contraataque.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2018)

Bueno es la diferencia de la ida ,,,AQUI NO HAN cometido ninguna pifia en defensa.. nada de goles de rebote o regalos..o tal


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2018)

Muy bien partido, que se jodan los talibanes del tikitaka... Ganado, haciendo un partidazo y con el 36% de posesión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Muy bien partido, que se jodan los talibanes del tikitaka... Ganado, haciendo un partidazo y con el 36% de posesión



tambein el atletico sabe hacer tiki taka,,la diferencia es que no han cometido las pifias de la ida..ante un dormund que no se canso un solo momento..


----------



## tarzanete (6 Nov 2018)

Verticalidad amiçs, 
Nos gusta ese juego: precisión, buen toque, con velocidad y p'alante.
Nada dectikitaka horizontal, verticalidad.

2-0, resultado corto incluso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2018)

y a pesar de tener medio equipo en la enfermeria


----------



## Muttley (7 Nov 2018)

Bueno, hola amiguitos. 
Acabo de llegar del Metropolitano.
llenazo y ambientazo. El aleti sin Godin, Costa, Savic, Lemar, Koke.
Puestos claves en todas las líneas. Se pone a prueba el fondo de armario. Ese que tanto "gusta" a trampqbit. 
Lo bueno:
Gran partido. Filipe imperial. Se sobrepuso a la lesiòn de Giménez. Rodri mágico. Juanfran serio. Thomas claroscuros. Saul definitivo.
Les hemos dado un repaso con un equipo "b". Oblak ni se ha ensuciado los guantes. Correa a chispazos. Gelson muy bien desde el banco. Lucas serio. El chaval algo nervioso...pero cumplidor.

Ahora la vergüenza UEFA. El trencilla ha sido lamentable. A mi me ha quedado claro que el esquema mafioso sigue campando a sus anchas.
PENALTI a SAUL y ROJA al jugador del Borussia consecuente.
ESTE





El árbitro a escasamente metro y medio.
En esta otra imagen, se ve al árbitro de porteria a apenas 3 metros con visión total.
ES IMPOSIBLE que no lo hayan visto. IMPOSIBLE. Está todo el turrón vendido.
Ni uno ni otro.





Con 2-0 y uno menos en el 38....hubiera habido goleada casi seguro.

Lo que está claro es que la champions está organizada por TRAMPOSOS para que ganen TRAMPOSOS recibiendo hojalata.
Yo sintiéndolo mucho creo que sin VAR es imposible que ganemos la champions. No nos van a dejar.
Son unos *SINVAR*güenzas. Hijos de pvta.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Nov 2018)

Ayer estuve en el Güanda , joder que partidazo... Y contra un equipazo ojo , no tuvieron ninguna opción los alemanes. Menuda cagada lo de dortmund.

Se tienen que poner las putas pilas , no es normal hacer el ridiculo en todos los partidos de visitante y en casa sacarte la chorra y restregarlasela a sus rivales.Asi no vamos a ninguna lado ... ni el mismisimo vinicius podria hacer algo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2018)

Y otra lesion mas..se nota que hubo mundial en verano..


----------



## fieraverde (7 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y otra lesion mas..se nota que hubo mundial en verano..




Lucas y montero contra el bilbado , sin problemas.


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Lucas y montero contra el bilbado , sin problemas.



Pero si el nuevo lesionado es Lucas :ouch:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2018)

Pues defensa de 3 entonces..


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2018)

Y este peloteo indecente en favor del Patético es la prueba de que Muttley y cía. son unos victimistas. Peloteo en favor del falso club "oprimido":

Champions: Un Atlético digno de su flamante estadio - AS.com


----------



## Muttley (7 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Y este peloteo indecente en favor del Patético es la prueba de que Muttley y cía. son unos victimistas. Peloteo en favor del falso club "oprimido":
> 
> Champions: Un Atlético digno de su flamante estadio - AS.com



Vas a ver tú mañana lo que escribe el Asco de lo que está pasando en Chequia.
Se arrodillarán y lamerán falo madridista. Al fin de al cabo son los que pagan.
Se encumbrará al argentino marca hasendado el nuevo Zidane dirán, se dirá que Lucas vazquez es candidato al balón de oro y se pasará por encima la agresión de Ramos (sin VAR...por supuesto).
Todo esto ya lo hemos vivido.


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2018)

Ayer oí que oblack lleva 178 partidos y ha terminado sin encajar gol 100... Para llegar a 100 partidos imbatido el ídolo vikingo Casillas necesito más de 350 partidos


----------



## fieraverde (8 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Pero si el nuevo lesionado es Lucas :ouch:



PRIMERA NOTICIA QUE TENGO. :


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2018)

Se acerca la lista de luis enrique y salvo que costa haga un hatrick .habra que aguantar los tropezones de Morata.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se acerca la lista de luis enrique y salvo que costa haga un hatrick .habra que aguantar los tropezones de Morata.




Habrá que aguantar? A mi hace un par de mundiales que me la pela la selección. ienso:


----------



## barullo (8 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Habrá que aguantar? A mi hace un par de mundiales que me la pela la selección. ienso:



Pero luego picamos y vemos los partidos ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2018)

2 Mundiales sin entrenador..y menos mal que en el ultimo estaba diego costa.si no ni pasamis de fase de grupos..


----------



## barullo (8 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 2 Mundiales sin entrenador..y menos mal que en el ultimo estaba diego costa.si no ni pasamis de fase de grupos..



Eso es verdad y no se ha dicho lo suficiente: sus goles ante Portugal y los moros nos dieron la vida para pasar a octavos, si no de qué ibamos a llegar :fiufiu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2018)

Mas estupido fue quitarlo cuando quedaban 20 minutos ante rusia....quitamos a un tio de 1.88 para pone r al canijo de aspas..

Y de paso sacamos a otro canijo de rodrigo y nos pasamos haciendo rondos 80 minutos..
La verdad me hierve la sangre recordarlo..Costa recibio solo 2 BALONES en todo el partido como en la epoca deCADEnte del marques..
Era un partido para usar el 4 4 2 con saul


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2018)

Arh otra convocatoria de Morata


----------



## fieraverde (9 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Pero luego picamos y vemos los partidos ::



Yo? Lo dudo bastante.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Yo? Lo dudo bastante.



Bueno tú quizá no, pero la mayoría que nos gusta el fútbol lo solemos ver, aunque estemos más o menos decepcionados de los resultados de un equipo que ha pasado de ganar torneos a no jugar ni los cuartos, de los que tanto se hablaba hace años porque no pasabamos de ellos y ahora ni eso.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno tú quizá no, pero la mayoría que nos gusta el fútbol lo solemos ver, aunque estemos más o menos decepcionados de los resultados de un equipo que ha pasado de ganar torneos a no jugar ni los cuartos, de los que tanto se hablaba hace años porque no pasabamos de ellos y ahora ni eso.



En un equipo en que solo se le come la polla a ramos , asensio e isco? Les pueden dar por el culo... Entre ver un partido de estos o ver el intermedio.. tendría dudas.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> En un equipo en que solo se le come la polla a ramos , asensio e isco? Les pueden dar por el culo... Entre ver un partido de estos o ver el intermedio.. tendría dudas.



Esos hace unos años -en los mejores años- no estaban, con la excepción de Ramos.

Y a este último le queda poquito ya de selección. El siguiente mundial no lo huele.

En cuanto a los otros 2 como no den el nivel no irán a la selección, o al menos eso espero de un entrenador como el Lucho, que parece independiente y además no se lleva bien con la prensa, lo cual es siempre bueno para que no les haga ni puto caso si le meten presión para que vayan.

Si me equivoco y siguen yendo entonces eso será sintomatico de que no salen buenos futbolistas españoles, lo cual es casi peor a tener que soportar a Iscos y Ausencios en la selección.

En cualquier caso yo siempre veo a la selección como al Aleti desde niño y siempre he tifado por ellos. En eso soy un poco argentino: me jode que palmen el Aleti y la selección.


----------



## qbit (9 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Ayer oí que oblack lleva 178 partidos y ha terminado sin encajar gol 100... Para llegar a 100 partidos imbatido el ídolo vikingo Casillas necesito más de 350 partidos



Si el Madrid históricamente ha jugado a atacar y no a defender como vosotros, es normal que nos metan más goles.

Vas a comparar a Oblak, con el descojone de las no-paradas de los penalties en esa final de Liga de Campeones contra el Madrid que perdisteis, que se los tiraron todos por el centro, :XX: con Casillas que nos ha dado éxitos al Madrid y a la selección, que es lo que importa.


----------



## artemis (9 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Si el Madrid históricamente ha jugado a atacar y no a defender como vosotros, es normal que nos metan más goles.
> 
> Vas a comparar a Oblak, con el descojone de las no-paradas de los penalties en esa final de Liga de Campeones contra el Madrid que perdisteis, que se los tiraron todos por el centro, :XX: con Casillas que nos ha dado éxitos al Madrid y a la selección, que es lo que importa.



Que se los tiraron todos por el centro... Este es el nivel del borderline... Asi de limitada es tu memoria que no te acuerdas de la tanda


----------



## qbit (9 Nov 2018)

Claro que me acuerdo. Hasta abrí un hilo o puse un comentario comparándolo con la nefasta eliminación de España en el mundial de Méjico porque fue igual. Todos los penalties por el centro y el retra se tiraba un poquito a los lados.
:XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Esos hace unos años -en los mejores años- no estaban, con la excepción de Ramos.
> 
> Y a este último le queda poquito ya de selección. El siguiente mundial no lo huele.
> 
> ...




hombre la sub 21 ya esta clasificada para el europeo donde solo van 8 selecciones (como era antes la eurocopa antes del año 1992) Y SOLO HAY un NEGRO..


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2018)

Hoy no puedo ir al partido , como buen funcivago trabajo un sabado por la tarde , Bueno , después de las buenas sensaciones contra el dortmund diría que un 2-0 o 3-0 contra un bilbao que no está muy allá es factible.... 

En casa estamos muy muy bien , fuera damos un poco de asco pero bueno , buen mes de noviembre con todo lo que queda en casa.


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

Yo voy al Metropolitano.
Voy con la tranquilidad que ganemos o perdamos hay un proyecto, un plan, un objetivo, unos tíos que se van a dejar la piel y un líder. 
Además voy con la tranquilidad del VAR. 
Aún recuerdo aquel partido donde nos jugabamos la Liga y nos anularon tres goles. Contra el Bilbao. En el Calderón. No hace mucho de aquello. 
Ahora los trencillas sólo nos pueden cortar el juego y cosernos a amarillas. Bueno, pueden hacer de todo. Pero las excuses se acabaron. Sepulcros blanqueados. 
Sale Godin y el chaval. Además vuelve Costa. 
No me disgusta que Koke esté fuera. Thomas es inconsistente. O desaparece o está fuera de lugar llegando tarde....O te mete un chicharro por la escuadra. Rodrigo es posiblemente uno de los 5 mejores fichajes de nuestra historia. 
A ver que tal. 
Hay que ganar.


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo voy al Metropolitano.
> Voy con la tranquilidad que ganemos o perdamos hay un proyecto, un plan, un objetivo, unos tíos que se van a dejar la piel y un líder.
> Además voy con la tranquilidad del VAR.
> Aún recuerdo aquel partido donde nos jugabamos la Liga y nos anularon tres goles. Contra el Bilbao. En el Calderón. No hace mucho de aquello.
> ...



Concrepo en todo mi amiç

A ver si tras el partidazo de shempions league (el mejor del año sin duda) consiguen regularidad, dos partidos buenos seguidos.
De momento el partido ha empezado con el atleti parecido al del Dortmund: controlando el juego y con verticalidad, sin tonterías, morder y mirar la portería contraria.

VEremos.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 18:51 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Si el Madrid históricamente ha jugado a atacar y no a defender como vosotros, es normal que nos metan más goles.
> 
> Vas a comparar a Oblak, con el descojone de las no-paradas de los penalties en esa final de Liga de Campeones contra el Madrid que perdisteis, que se los tiraron todos por el centro, :XX: con Casillas que nos ha dado éxitos al Madrid y a la selección, que es lo que importa.



Historicamente, dise ?
Con un par.
Un equipo, que desde Capello, y luego con el advenimiento de la rapidez de la Gitana, en su casa juega al contraataque .
En casa , por ponerte un ejemplo, un equipo tradicionalmente contragolpeador como es el ATleti, no puede jugar así, el público se lo comería. Ni Maguregui, ni Clemente tuvieron narices a jugar así en el Calderón; tuvieron que atacar y atacar hasta al menos meter el 1-0.

El Mandril, con sus piperos en la grada, entrega el balón incluso ante los leganeses de la vida que les visitan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

otro equipo que juega como el culo toda la temporada,,juega al 120% contra el atletico y VAN..


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

Desde el Metropolitano. 
El Bilbao está serio en defensa. Ha llegado poquito y ha clavado una.
Nosotros sin chispa. A Costa no le llegan balones en condiciones y no hemos probado a Herrerin desde lejos.
Espero que esto cambie. 
El árbitro? Bueno. Como siempre. Primera falta a favor del aleti en el 30. Y tarjetas amarillas? A Costa. Berizzo desde dentro del campo dando instrucciones...pero no es Cholo con lo cual se permite.
Nada bueno puede salir de este trencilla sinvergüenza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

menudo agarron de munain y no es ni amarilla


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menudo agarron de munain y no es ni amarilla



Este partido lo perdemos.
Han decidido que lo perdamos. El árbitro hijo de pvta. Es imposible hacer nada. 
Nos tiene maniatados. IMPOSIBLE.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 19:55 ----------




Muttley dijo:


> Este partido lo perdemos.
> Han decidido que lo perdamos. El árbitro hijo de pvta. Es imposible hacer nada.
> Nos tiene maniatados. IMPOSIBLE.



lo
Empata Thomas de un zapatazo.
Siguiente jugada. Falta escandalosa a Kalinic qi e por supuesto no pita el tramposo.... y claro nos pillan y gol.
Lo dicho. 
IMPOSIBLE. 
Y ahora bueno....se va kalinic...y el defensa se tira.
Pita falta cuando se quedaba en posición franca. 
HIJO de PVTA.
LADRONES


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

el PRIMO de otegui se ha tocado los cojones todo el año y ahora va y hace un doblete


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Este partido lo perdemos.
> Han decidido que lo perdamos. El árbitro hijo de pvta. Es imposible hacer nada.
> Nos tiene maniatados. IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> ...



Y no terminamos con 11.


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2018)

Vuelvo a concrepar con ustedes mis amiçs
El arbitraje cuanto menos es rrrrraro, cosas que se ven.

Al menos hay intensidad, emoción, no es mal partido. A ver si el arreón final ......


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Y no terminamos con 11.





tarzanete dijo:


> Vuelvo a concrepar con ustedes mis amiçs
> El arbitraje cuanto menos es rrrrraro, cosas que se ven.
> 
> Al menos hay intensidad, emoción, no es mal upartido. A ver si el arreón final ......



Esta dirigido. 
Esta mierda está comprada.
Y ya sabemos por quien.
TRAMPOSOS
VERGÜENZA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

Como narices iba a ser FUERA de juego eso con raul garcia ahi abajo adelantado


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2018)

Gol del cojo ....
Del Cojo Ness
Del Capitán, que lleva de palomero 20', VAR incluido.
Como el gran Arteche Gómez, cojo y todo nos da los 3 puntos.

3 points, sufriendo más de lo previsible, pero ahí estamos. Buen partido si todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> Gol del cojo ....
> Del Cojo Ness
> Del Capitán, que lleva de palomero 20', VAR incluido.
> Como el gran Arteche Gómez, cojo y todo nos da los 3 puntos.
> ...



bueno lo que tiene jugar champions a diferencia de los demas equipos


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno lo que tiene jugar champions a diferencia de los demas equipos



Ahí has estado fino mi estimado.
Nos si que jugamos la shempions de verdad, nada menos contra el primero de la Bundesliga y le pasamos por delante.

Otros juegan contra el Escalerillen de turno. Suerte en los sorteos, dicen, suerte año tras año. Suerte dicen.


----------



## euromelon (10 Nov 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> Ahí has estado fino mi estimado.
> Nos si que jugamos la shempions de verdad, nada menos contra el primero de la Bundesliga y le pasamos por delante.
> 
> Otros juegan contra el Escalerillen de turno. Suerte en los sorteos, dicen, suerte año tras año. Suerte dicen.



Hasta donde llegó el Roma el año pasado la champions y hasta donde llegó el borussia?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Hasta donde llegó el Roma el año pasado la champions y hasta donde llegó el borussia?



el borussia el año pasado daba PENA..este año por ejemplo ha ganado al bayern esta tarde..


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Hasta donde llegó el Roma el año pasado la champions y hasta donde llegó el borussia?



El Borussia, a dia de hoy, va el primero en la Bundesliga, que no es una liga menor.
El Roma, y el rival del Maligno del otro día, no están a ese nivel ni de lejos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2018)

no falla Titular del marca es Criticar a diego costa que venia de lesion...y no le han dado un balon en toda la primera parte..


----------



## euromelon (10 Nov 2018)

tarzanete dijo:


> El Borussia, a dia de hoy, va el primero en la Bundesliga, que no es una liga menor.
> El Roma, y el rival del Maligno del otro día, no están a ese nivel ni de lejos



No todos los equipos son top como el quarabag


----------



## Bartleby (10 Nov 2018)

La última jugada, la que da origen al gol de Godin, no es falta de Núñez a Godin ni de coña, se la inventa el árbitro.


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2018)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> La última jugada, la que da origen al gol de Godin, no es falta de Núñez a Godin ni de coña, se la inventa el árbitro.



Para nada. FALTA DE LIBRO.
Hay falta previa a kalinic en el segundo gol de Williams.
Pero falta de tarjeta además.
Y penalti a Filipe.

Señores. A pesar de la persecución arbitral. Clara desde el min1.
A pesar que es imposible que la razón anule un gol por fuera de juego con Rulo Garcia a 15cm de la línea de fondo validando a todos. Imposible.
Hay JUSTICIA.
Hay VAR.
Y hay mucho trampas acojonado. En la LFP, en los despachos de Trampes y Trampas y en por supuesto en ambos graderios...que ven peligrar su estatus. No hay anda como que se encuentren con la realidad y no con esa competición dopada y podrida desde hace 60 años para su disfrute.
Se acabó el mamomeo.
Se acabó la filosofía de mercadillo de las 13 latas.
Se acabó la suficiencia paleta.
Se acabó la indigencia ética de los trencillas.
Se acabó el empezar a grabar las copas de campeones antes de jugar.
Se acabaron las trampas mas obvias.
Se acabó el min93 de goles ilegales. Ahora sólo valen los goles legales del 91.
Se acabó el robar amiguitos. SE ACABÓ.

En otras épocas hubieármos perdido dos puntos. Hubiera habido escándalo en el campo...pero ya se hubiera tapado por los periódicos del régimen. marca y As. Y aquí no hubiera pasado nada....circulen. Y al final de año....uyyyy que bien eh? Otra liga para el duopolio ladrón y el Athletic en la UEFA. Como debía ser. Como siempre ha sido. Pues ya NO. De momento el Athletic casi en descenso. Y ya veremos como acaba esto.
SE ACABÓ.

VARapalo a las trampas hoy en el Metropolitano.


----------



## fieraverde (11 Nov 2018)

El VAR es la puta pesadilla de los hijos de puta.



Muaaaaaajajajajajajajaja. Se acabo !!!!


----------



## Unlucky (11 Nov 2018)

"Nunca se toca fondo. Se puede estar peor. Si sabes lo que pasa, puedes solucionarlo.” 
Simeone.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Nov 2018)

LaLiga: El sacrificio de Diego Godín: media hora de delantero y un mes de baja | Fútbol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2018)

Este año estan todos derriodos en las lesiones ...


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2018)

Bueno, lo vivido el sabado se puede resumir en:







Hay que ver como a *VARi*ado el tema... a pesar de un lamentable arbitro que no paro de ir en contra del atleti, pudimos ganar un partido que sin *VAR* nos hubiera robado... 

Por cierto, me encanto Vitolo... a ver si recupera su nivel que falta nos hace...


----------



## visaman (12 Nov 2018)

se ha liado ya el cholo Simeone con elena VK?


----------



## Almeida (12 Nov 2018)




----------



## qbit (12 Nov 2018)

A los madridistas el VAR nos gusta, en contra de lo que decís en vuestros delirios.

Este hilo es un filón de victimismo y de gente con manías persecutorias. Un descojone.


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> A los madridistas el VAR nos gusta, en contra de lo que decís en vuestros delirios.
> 
> Este hilo es un filón de victimismo y de gente con manías persecutorias. Un descojone.



Modric: "No me gusta el videoarbitraje, no es fútbol"


----------



## fieraverde (12 Nov 2018)

Modric será muy feo el hijo de la gran puta , pero no es tonto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2018)

La diferencia es que si el atletico pasa una mala racha de 4 partidos,.no se despide al entrenador siguiendo los consejos del MARCA.. 
al parecer ya querian despedir alopetegui por el pecado de perder ante un alaves que viene lazando esta temporada o sea ni siquiera un mes de mala racha..
pobre solari..


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2018)

Himno atleti - YouTube


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> A los madridistas el VAR nos gusta, en contra de lo que decís en vuestros delirios.
> 
> Este* hilo es un filón de victimismo* y de gente con manías persecutorias. Un descojone.



Victimismo??? No hombre no...
Llega el trencilla. Se está currando TODO el partido la derrota del aleti. Trabajando cada falta no pitada a favor del aleti. Tardando 30mins en pitar la primera falta a favor. Pitando falta cada caida del contrario. Estorbando. tarjetas de jugadores al aleti por protestar. Interrumpiendo el juego. 
Y luego resulta que el aleti marca 2 goles en los que NO puede hacer nada para evitarlos, porque claro...entraría el VAR.
Y llega el descuento y el aleti marca EN POSICION ESCANDALOSAMENTE LEGAL. No por un poquito. Por DOS METROS. Por si acaso LO ANULA sin ninguna VARgüenza....y resulta que el VAR tira por los suelos todo su trabajo y las indicaciones que ha recibido vaya usted a saber de donde.
Y que cara pones?
Pues pones esta cara. ESTA CARA DE HIJO DE PVTA. Mientras los jugadores del aleti celebran la justa victoria.


Esta cara que muestra la rabia interna por no cumplir tu misión de hacer perder al aleti.
Esta cara de que cuando el Aleti gana....te han metido un hierro al rojo(y blanco) por el ojete. 
Esta cara que muestra como odias el VAR que pone la justicia en el campo y da la justa victoria a los que la merecen.
Esta cara de ya no tener el poder para decidir quién gana y quién pierde. Que NO depende de ti....ni de los que te pagan y te llevan pagando desde árbitro juvenil.
Esta cara de malo de Disney. De ser MALA PERSONA.

Y estos señores...son los que nos llevan arbitrando 60 años en España y en Europa.
Cómo no vamos a saber lo que hay después de tanto tiempo?
Llevamos siendo las victimas del sistema desde entonces. Nos han robado campeonatos, ligas...con total impunidad. 

Ahora les va a costar más con el VAR. Lo seguirán intentando como el impresentable este. Pero les va a costar más.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Nov 2018)

Pues ese gol lo anula y te dan por el culo , eso era el futbol hasta ahora , una puta mierda corrupta.


----------



## artemis (13 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


>



Brutal..... Una imagen vale más que mil palabras


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo voy al Metropolitano.
> Voy con la tranquilidad que ganemos o perdamos hay un proyecto, un plan, un objetivo, unos tíos que se van a dejar la piel y un líder.
> *Además voy con la tranquilidad del VAR*.
> Aún recuerdo aquel partido donde nos jugabamos la Liga y *nos anularon tres goles. Contra el Bilbao*. En el Calderón. No hace mucho de aquello.
> ...



Y me autocito de mi post de 5 horas antes del partido contra el Bilbao.
VEO EL FUTURO SEÑORES.
Y no es porque sea especialmente listo.
ES porque esta pelicula ya la he visto antes.
Son muchos años viendo fútbol y paso de la filosofía de mercadillo de algunos que solo tienen palabrería.
De los analistas comprados. De los piperos. 
Como siempre y en todas las facetas de la vida.
Cree y haz lo contrario a lo que dice Rivero en la 1, el As, el Marca, el chiringuito, los mass media, los que van según la corriente, la "mayoría" de la gente.
Si unos me dicen que tengo que animar al "equipo de España" seré ese al que NUNCA animaré. Si el otro bando me habla de plurinacionalidad y que tengo que animar a otro equipo que lucha contra el "centralismo" NUNCA animaré.
Sólo creo lo que veo, mi aleti y al Cholo.


----------



## artemis (14 Nov 2018)

Bueno, seguimos tocando los cojones y mucho :XX: :XX: :XX:

Atlético de Madrid
Oblak quiere irse en enero

El MARCA haciendo campaña antiatletica para variar...


----------



## Almeida (14 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, seguimos tocando los cojones y mucho :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Atlético de Madrid
> Oblak quiere irse en enero
> ...



Desde que descuartizaron a lopetegui..
Estan con el puñal entre los dientes...
Ahora a Costa como en 2014 se le vuelve a culpar de todas las desgracias de españa incluyendo a las manadas


----------



## fieraverde (15 Nov 2018)

Costa es de vox.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

Y ahora partido de selecciones de un torneo de CHICHI NABO que se ha inventado la UEFA para sacar mas pasta por los amistosos...
Total para que ganarlo si tienes que hacer el clasificatorio igual...


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Desde que descuartizaron a lopetegui..
> Estan con el puñal entre los dientes...
> Ahora a Costa como en 2014 se le vuelve a culpar de todas las desgracias de españa incluyendo a las manadas



En serio, eres el Alvarito Del Boske de Lopetegui... estas obsesionado con el traidor ese de mierda... un puto vendepatrias que firma un contrato con ESPAÑA y a las dos semanas firma por el mandril... 

Fulanito, eres maricon y estas enamorado de lopeperdi???


----------



## Unlucky (15 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> En serio, eres el Alvarito Del Boske de Lopetegui... estas obsesionado con el traidor ese de mierda... un puto vendepatrias que firma un contrato con ESPAÑA y a las dos semanas firma por el mandril...
> 
> Fulanito, eres maricon y estas enamorado de lopeperdi???



¿Cómo estas Artemis, jauporl?

¿Ves cómo siempre hablas de pollas? Lo tuyo ya es una obsesión que deberías hacerte mirar.

Pero yo ahora quiero saber de tu salud.


----------



## euromelon (15 Nov 2018)

Otro que siente los colores y no le importa el dinero...Atlético de Madrid: Simeone y el Atlético, cerca de un acuerdo de renovación: el Cholo cobraría más que Griezmann | Marca.com

Sí hubiese var para los entrenadores el cornudo simeone hace tiempo que estaría inhabilitado. ..


----------



## Muttley (15 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Otro que siente los colores y no le importa el dinero...Atlético de Madrid: Simeone y el Atlético, cerca de un acuerdo de renovación: el Cholo cobraría más que Griezmann | Marca.com
> 
> Sí hubiese var para los entrenadores el cornudo simeone hace tiempo que estaría inhabilitado. ..



Sólo nos alegramos nosotros. Premio al trabajo bien hecho.
A la reconstrucción de una filosofía. De una idea. De una alternativa.







Los de la fila delantera están acojonados y no les llega la camisa al cuello.
Unos cuantos añitos más de Cholo que van a tener que sufrir....
....y sin VAR!!!!!


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Cómo estas Artemis, jauporl?
> 
> ¿Ves cómo siempre hablas de pollas? Lo tuyo ya es una obsesión que deberías hacerte mirar.
> 
> Pero yo ahora quiero saber de tu salud.



Mi salud bien gracias... y la tuya? todo los niveles en valores normales?

La unica obsesion con pollas aqui es la tuya, en mi mensaje no hay escrita ninguna polla... ves pollas a todas horas???

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 10:50 ----------




euromelon dijo:


> Otro que siente los colores y no le importa el dinero...Atlético de Madrid: Simeone y el Atlético, cerca de un acuerdo de renovación: el Cholo cobraría más que Griezmann | Marca.com
> 
> Sí hubiese var para los entrenadores el cornudo simeone hace tiempo que estaría inhabilitado. ..



El Cholo genera riqueza al club y veo bien que cobre a la altura de lo que genera, me preocuparia mas pagar millones de euros a un tio que dice que no piensa coger responsabilidades y que miren a otro...


----------



## fieraverde (15 Nov 2018)

De un presupuesto de 150 kilos a uno de 400.

23 kilos para el cholo? Los que hagan falta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> En serio, eres el Alvarito Del Boske de Lopetegui... estas obsesionado con el traidor ese de mierda... un puto vendepatrias que firma un contrato con ESPAÑA y a las dos semanas firma por el mandril...
> 
> Fulanito, eres maricon y estas enamorado de lopeperdi???




Claro te ofrecen un trabajp donde cobras 18 millones...cosa que pasa en USA y el resto de europa pasa y ademas RUBIALES lo SABIA de antemano..
QUiza fuera ingenuo por quere enseñar a jugar al futbol a un club al borde de la histeria


----------



## fieraverde (15 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Claro te ofrecen un trabajp donde cobras 18 millones...cosa que pasa en USA y el resto de europa pasa y ademas RUBIALES lo SABIA de antemano..
> QUiza fuera ingenuo por quere enseñar a jugar al futbol a un club al borde de la histeria




Por que te preocupa tanto la selección? Me intriga mucho.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2018)

Y Oblak ¿a qué equipo pretende irse? si no hay ninguno puntero que pueda pagar los 100 kilotones o que no tenga ya un portero de garantias?ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que te preocupa tanto la selección? Me intriga mucho.



El deporte mas popular del mundo..basicamente ha remplazado las guerras de antaño..y una muestra del pais en si...
Y aqui con la seleccion llevamos escrito buenos jugadores pero sin comandante.como en 1898..

Cabreo bastante el año de Villa para que el marques no lo sacase..y encima le humillase en publico.


----------



## euromelon (15 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Y Oblak ¿a qué equipo pretende irse? si no hay ninguno puntero que pueda pagar los 100 kilotones o que no tenga ya un portero de garantias?ienso:



El psg no?...


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> El psg no?...



El PSG tiene a buffon y con el fpf creo que no está para pagar mucho mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

El psg puede que sea excluido de champions despues de tanto petrodolar islamista..


----------



## euromelon (15 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> El PSG tiene a buffon y con el fpf creo que no está para pagar mucho mas



Venta de neymar o mbappe por fpf pero sobrarían 100 kilos aun asi
..


----------



## qbit (15 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> En serio, eres el Alvarito Del Boske de Lopetegui... estas obsesionado con el traidor ese de mierda... un puto vendepatrias que firma un contrato con ESPAÑA y a las dos semanas firma por el mandril...
> 
> Fulanito, eres maricon y estas enamorado de lopeperdi???



No te basta con insultar a la gente de otros equipos que ahora vas también a por alguno de tu equipo, como Fulanitodetalycual, que no insulta a nadie. Eres bastante indeseable.


----------



## qbit (15 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Otro que siente los colores y no le importa el dinero...Atlético de Madrid: Simeone y el Atlético, cerca de un acuerdo de renovación: el Cholo cobraría más que Griezmann | Marca.com



Tonto el último. Ahora todos los "atléticos de corazón" a pedir aumento de sueldazo siguiendo el "ejemplo" de Griezmann y el Pateti se arruina.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2018)

En la SELECCION Hacen falta KOKE Y COSTA..morata mira que fallar a puerta vacia que cojones es el nuevo Julio salinas


----------



## fieraverde (16 Nov 2018)

No hay un hilo sobre la selección?

---------- Post added 16-nov-2018 at 12:25 ----------

Que sucnors los vikingos , se tragan todo lo que sale de su prensa.


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Tonto el último. Ahora todos los "atléticos de corazón" a pedir aumento de sueldazo siguiendo el "ejemplo" de Griezmann y el Pateti se arruina.



Que más quisieras tú que se arruinara el Atletico de Madrid :fiufiu::


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Los de la fila delantera están acojonados y no les llega la camisa al cuello.
> Unos cuantos añitos más de Cholo que van a tener que sufrir....
> ....y sin VAR!!!!!



sabes si en el contrato vienen otras dos champions pal madrid? si supiérais negociar igual hasta la ficha de esas temporadas os la podría finanziar floren por los servicios prestados

---------- Post added 17-nov-2018 at 19:45 ----------




fieraverde dijo:


> De un presupuesto de 150 kilos a uno de 400.



shhhhh calla coño! tú di que sois el equipo del populacho... y ya está


----------



## Muttley (18 Nov 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> sabes si en el contrato vienen otras dos champions pal madrid? si supiérais negociar igual hasta la ficha de esas temporadas os la podría finanziar floren por los servicios prestados



No creo que Tito Floren ande muy sobrado de pasta.
La conexión suiza es cara de mantener.
o te crees que el que Ramos marque goles en fuera de juego o tenga patente de corso para agredir en Champions sale gratis???
Está claro que sale mejor eso que fichar a Mbappe.
Ahora con VAR en la champions 19-20 no queda otra que fichar a Mbappe y rezar...para la próxima temporada.

Por cierto.
Vergüenza en la Liga Iberdrola. Y yo que creía que era más o menos legal.
Tras un buen partido. Las chicas han perdido 2-1 con el Trampes.
Claro que el segundo gol ha sido en el 92 y en fuera de juego.
En fuera de juego por 3 metros. De escándalo.
pero ya sabemos como funciona esto. TRAMPES de mierda.
Si se hubiese empatado ya casi que podrían haber cerrado la liga...y claro... perder tres ligas consecutivas....no se pueden permitir para un clus como el farsa. Con ese presupuesto.
GENTUZA.
Sólo el VAR nos puede salvar ante la impunidad. 60 años de trampas generalizadas de Trampas y Trampes.
Ánimo chicas!!!!

También los Trampitas contra el atleti en juveniles división de honor.
El aleti 5 puntos por encima de los Trampitas.
Alguien duda que nos van a robar?
Yo NO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Nov 2018)

Genial el MARCA llamando "espejismo"al partidazo del wanda donde costa derroiyo a argentina..


----------



## artemis (20 Nov 2018)

Que el VAR nos coja confesados, el trampes ha movido sus hilos para que pongan a uno de sus arbitros favoritos el sabado, Gil Manzano, el mismo que ya nos ha masacrado en varias ocasiones contra los fills de puta...


----------



## Muttley (20 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Que el VAR nos coja confesados, el trampes ha movido sus hilos para que pongan a uno de sus arbitros favoritos el sabado, Gil Manzano, el mismo que ya nos ha masacrado en varias ocasiones contra los fills de puta...



Nuestro "amigo" GIl Manzano:
El Atlético tiene cuentas pendientes con Gil Manzano - AS.com
Expulsiones, manos no pitadas, anulación de goles legales.
Mafia trampes en estado puro.

...pero el VAR NO nos va a salvar en esta ocasión Maese Artemis.

A qué no sabes quién es el árbitro del VAR?....

....JAIME LATRE.

Es de los tres goles anulados en el Calderón contra el Bilbao.
Jaime Latre vuelve a arbitrar al Atleti tras anularle tres goles en un partido
Es militar, y tras "su actuación" le dieron hasta una ovación.::


----------



## artemis (20 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuestro "amigo" GIl Manzano:
> El Atlético tiene cuentas pendientes con Gil Manzano - AS.com
> Expulsiones, manos no pitadas, anulación de goles legales.
> Mafia trampes en estado puro.
> ...



Habra que luchar contra los elementos, y porque se ha lesionado Rakitic, sino le quitan la roja... ::


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuestro "amigo" GIl Manzano:
> El Atlético tiene cuentas pendientes con Gil Manzano - AS.com
> Expulsiones, manos no pitadas, anulación de goles legales.
> Mafia trampes en estado puro.
> ...




Esos 3 goles anulados casi nos cuestan la liga si no recuerdo mal.

Por eso llegamos tan justos de puntos a la última jornada en Barcelona contra el barsa.


Bueno esos goles y otros de otros partidos, pero lo de ese día fué desesperante


----------



## Muttley (21 Nov 2018)

Repasito a la actualidad general y partcular del alieti.

primero vamos con el turrón:

Las dudas de Simeone en el XI que se enfrentará al Barcelona - AS.com

Parece que congra Trampes jugará Savic y Lucas de centrales.
Las opciones en la media están abiertas. Están todos disponibles.
Arriba Costa....o no. Yo espero que si.

Luego con la alegría de vivir:

-UEFA champions league en twitter tiene los COJONES de hacer una encuesta sobre los mejores jugadores de la champions de menos de 21....y poner a Vinicius Jr entre los 4 para votar. Esto le acerca al balón de oro. 
De coña absoluta. La mafia tramposa en Nyon funcionando a toda máquina.
Es que no si ni siquiera si ha jugado Champions....::

-USA rechaza a Lopetegui.
Estados Unidos rechaza a Lopetegui
Bueno. Que te echen de la selección 9 en el ranking a que no ni te consideren la 23....en apenas 6 meses. Sin comentarios. Dije que terminaría en el Rio Ave. Y terminará en el Rio Ave....una temporada antes de dedicarse a la horticultura.

-Corriere dello sport tiene claro quién lleva las manijas en la UEFA y por qué Griezmann NO lo ganará nunca. 
Si la filtración tiene razón CR7 no estaría ni entre los tres finalistas. Pero es que Griezmann después de ser campeón del mundo, de la uefa league y de la supercopa de Europa....tampoco.
De COÑA.
Sorprende que los italianos se hayan dado cuenta de la mafia AHORA.

Durísimo ataque del Corriere dello Sport a Florentino Pérez y el Balón de Oro

Yo añado que es el mismo motivo por el que no sólo no hemos ganado la champions....es que además no la ganaremos nunca.








aaaahhhh...y feliz cumpleaños 24 a SAUL.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2018)

Lopetegui hizo de y costa pilares de la seleccion..
Pero se fue a una jaula de locas cuyo presidente solo sabe leer el MARCA..
..
Cada vez que recuerdo la calva de rubiales me hierve la sangre..mas que cuando korea 2002..


----------



## fieraverde (21 Nov 2018)

No hay un hilo para hablar de la selección?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> No hay un hilo para hablar de la selección?



ne teoria no,,pero es relevante ,pudo ser el mundial de la españa del atletico..pero en vez de eso nos tragamos el titki aka del marques otra vez....

Y hablando de parasitos,,Pique por alguna razon siempre esta concentrado en estos duelos.Nunca comete un error


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2018)

Fulanito, aqui nos la suda la seleccion, es mas, EL FÚTBOL NO NOS GUSTA, EL ATLETI SÍ


----------



## Señor Calopez (22 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Fulanito, aqui nos la suda la seleccion, es mas, EL FÚTBOL NO NOS GUSTA, EL ATLETI SÍ



Hay oferta en balones gástricos blackfriday en el ECI. Te interesa.


----------



## fieraverde (22 Nov 2018)

Buen 11 para el sabado , echo de menos a nuestro nigga ahi , lo estaba haciendo muy bien , yo creo que juega mejor de inicio que de suplente , el cholo sabrá.

Solo espero que salgamos a comernos al barsa , si salimos a especular la cagaremos.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 12:30 ----------

Vitolo , gelson , correa , kalinic , thomas , arias .... Creo que tenemos uno de los mejores banquillos de la liga.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 12:31 ----------

Tengo mas rabo que vinicius por cierto.


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Hay oferta en balones gástricos blackfriday en el ECI. Te interesa.



Hostia Kicker, me alegro de leerte, pensabamos que estabas ya criando malvas... pillas viaje del inserso estas fechas o llegaste tarde como siempre???


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2018)

Otro articulo diciendo que manda a costa a China,,otra vez como el año pasadoxd El apagón de Diego Costa | Deportes | EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 23:28 ----------

otra vez que se olvidan de que marco en champions.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2018 at 23:33 ----------

um tambien no decian los del pais que griemzan jugaria en el FARSA?


----------



## eloy_85 (23 Nov 2018)

El Atlético de Madrid hipoteca el Wanda en un préstamo de Carlos Slim


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2018)

Bueno es li que tiene estar en lo alto sin recurrir a los petrodolares islamistas...

---------- Post added 23-nov-2018 at 06:55 ----------

Al final el PSG Y City se quedaran sin castigo..


----------



## fieraverde (23 Nov 2018)

Mañana al güanda a follarnos al trampes.


----------



## fieraverde (23 Nov 2018)

Mañana haremos el mayor tifo de nuestra historia , nos recomiendan que estemos una media hora antes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2018)

Juas el madrid de la "autogestion"siendo humillado iguall..se hubieran ahorrado 18 millones


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

fieraverde dijo:


> Mañana haremos el mayor tifo de nuestra historia , nos recomiendan que estemos una media hora antes.



Que es un tifo, señor agente. ienso:


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que es un tifo, señor agente. ienso:



Suelen ser cuadriculas que se dejan en el asiento del espectador con un determinado color y diseño para que cuando el campo esté lleno todos las cojan y las pongan delante para que se vea el mensaje que contiene como si fuera un mosaico enorme


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2018)

Me voy pal wanda , me tomo unas cuantas a vuestra saluc , aupa atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

aleti, aleti, aletico de madri

suena el ino


ya veo los tifos: *Eres de españa aureola y del futbol el coloso.*


:Baile:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2018)

PARTIDO igualado,,pero veo que PIQUE le mete un plantillazo horrible a costa y el arbitro pita FAlta de Costa..


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PARTIDO igualado,,pero veo que PIQUE le mete un plantillazo horrible a costa y el arbitro pita FAlta de Costa..



Bastante que sacó la amarilla a busquet


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2018)

Vya parace que pique solo juega bien ante el atletico,, luego el resto del año hace el retrasado


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

---------- Post added 24-nov-2018 at 22:25 ----------

Cooooooooooosttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Unlucky (24 Nov 2018)

Por fin!!
Un gol...

Ha merecido la pena el. esfuerzo de verlo así..


----------



## euromelon (24 Nov 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Por fin!!
> Un gol...
> 
> Ha merecido la pena el. esfuerzo de verlo así..



En que clase de antro estas?


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

Otra falta que se inventa el barsa. 10 minutos....


----------



## Unlucky (24 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> En que clase de antro estas?



Es un bar Paco alemán, hamijo kosher.


----------



## euromelon (24 Nov 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Es un bar Paco alemán, hamijo kosher.



Me voy a ir a vivir a la isla de los gatos. Te vienes?


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

joer, otra falta para el trisomico. 4 minutis

---------- Post added 24-nov-2018 at 22:35 ----------

2 minutos...... #nerbios

---------- Post added 24-nov-2018 at 22:36 ----------

1 minuto.......


----------



## euromelon (24 Nov 2018)

Jajajajaja os ha marcado un negro que vive en una pocilga


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

toda la vida igual, joder. que vida.


----------



## Unlucky (24 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Me voy a ir a vivir a la isla de los gatos. Te vienes?



Depende, ¿Que hay ademas de gatos?

Mierda gol

---------- Post added 24-nov-2018 at 22:40 ----------




euromelon dijo:


> Jajajajaja os ha marcado un negro que vive en una pocilga



Fuera de mi hilo.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2018)

puta mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2018)

otra vez los rebotes de mierda


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2018)

Bueno un punto contra el barsa es buen resultado, Edge


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2018)

prefiero a costa sin una pierna que a Morata


----------



## euromelon (24 Nov 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Depende, ¿Que hay ademas de gatos?
> 
> Mierda gol
> 
> ...



Sol mucho sol...


----------



## Unlucky (24 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno un punto contra el barsa es buen resultado, Edge



Me voy a mi casa, qué pena.


----------



## J-Z (24 Nov 2018)

Si había alguna chance la tragada de oblak sentencia la lija para el patetico.


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuestro "amigo" GIl Manzano:
> El Atlético tiene cuentas pendientes con Gil Manzano - AS.com
> Expulsiones, manos no pitadas, anulación de goles legales.
> Mafia trampes en estado puro.
> ...



Cuanta razón tenías sabio hamijo, el joputas pacense del árbitro nos ha masacrado en faltas y la guinda es que el latín King pueda parar el balón en movimiento dentro del área con los brazos y no sea penalti


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Nov 2018)

Yo creo que el atletico practica al antifutbol por excelencia , porque entre dar leña y la tactica de encerrarse todos detras eso no es futbol ni nada que se le parezca...


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2018)

Connor dijo:


> Yo creo que el atletico practica al antifutbol por excelencia , porque entre dar leña y la tactica de encerrarse todos detras eso no es futbol ni nada que se le parezca...



El antifutbol que es? No jugar como vosotros queráis? No, el auténtico antifutbol es jugar con el favor arbitral y que un claro penalty no lo piten viendose hasta con el VAR que el latín King le da con las manos


----------



## Suprimo (25 Nov 2018)

No falla, partido contra el pateti = enfermería


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Nov 2018)

artemis dijo:


> El antifutbol que es? No jugar como vosotros queráis? No, el auténtico antifutbol es jugar con el favor arbitral y que un claro penalty no lo piten viendose hasta con el VAR que el latín King le da con las manos



Di lo que quieras ayer lei un articulo muy interesante, no recuerdo donde que explicaba eso que desde que vino el cholo al atletico se practica el antifutbol, en tu casa no puedes salir a encerrarte en tu campo y esperar que el contrario venga , eso es lo que hace el atletico y lo practican muchos equipos pequeños ya , el futbol era espectaculo, ahora aburre a las ovejas...


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2018)

Connor dijo:


> Di lo que quieras ayer lei un articulo muy interesante, no recuerdo donde que explicaba eso que desde que vino el cholo al atletico se practica el antifutbol, en tu casa no puedes salir a encerrarte en tu campo y esperar que el contrario venga , eso es lo que hace el atletico y lo practican muchos equipos pequeños ya , el futbol era espectaculo, ahora aburre a las ovejas...



Desde que llego el cholo al atletico el resumen no es ese, es el siguiente:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2018)

Atlético de Madrid: Cholo, piensa en grande y olvídate del 'partido a partido' | Marca.com

otra puta mierda de articulo..y que narices decis de encerrarse atras,,la posesion esta igualada en el partido de ayer...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Nov 2018)

Connor dijo:


> Di lo que quieras ayer lei un articulo muy interesante, no recuerdo donde que explicaba eso que desde que vino el cholo al atletico se practica el antifutbol, en tu casa no puedes salir a encerrarte en tu campo y esperar que el contrario venga , eso es lo que hace el atletico y lo practican muchos equipos pequeños ya , el futbol era espectaculo, ahora aburre a las ovejas...



Puto alzheimer, la calvicie no ayuda nada.


----------



## Almeida (26 Nov 2018)




----------



## euromelon (26 Nov 2018)

El equipo del pueblo más masa salarial que el psg . Todo para ganar la Europa league e y que os elimine el quarabag


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> El equipo del pueblo más masa salarial que el psg . Todo para ganar la Europa league e y que os elimine el quarabag



el psg tiene mas petrodolares que otra cosa..sus cuentas estan...islamizadas


----------



## fieraverde (27 Nov 2018)

No se por que me haceis leer a gente que tengo en el ignore.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2018)

Buenas... al parecer Netflix esta preparando la quinta temporada de NARCOS, se van a centrar no tanto en el narcotrafico sino en el como una persona se pone a construir y a base de sobornos llega a montar un imperio, presidir un club y asegurarse titulos... como monta un entramado de dopaje y consigue que no le sancionen.... parecer ser que se baraja como titulo NARCOS CHAMARTIN...







Por cierto, unos se van de rositas y otros no...

Simon Yates fue sancionado cuatro meses por lo mismo que le pasó a Ramos en Cardiff


----------



## Muttley (27 Nov 2018)

Si es Froome....

GOLPE DE REMO!

Dopaje: No se debería permitir a un ciclista competir en las condiciones de Froome

Si es Ramos....bueno...

José Luis Terreros archivó la queja en el control antidopaje de Sergio Ramos

Se archiva y se tapa.

Que asco. Hacer trampas lo hacen un modo de vida.

Mientras que a Trampilandia le descubren las vergüenzas y se considera a Vinicius como Golden Boy....

...nosotros nos la jugamos con el Mónaco. Con un ojillo en Dortmund.
Nos visita Falcao. Para mi el mejor 9 que he visto vistiendo la elástica del Atleti. Espero que no tenga el día.
Veremos si Costa está listo. Mientras tanto a ver si recuperamos a jugadores en la defensa. 
No está mal recordar que nuestra téorica pareja titular de defensas está de baja y el Trampes sólo nos hizo el gol en el 89...con su jugador de 160 minolles. Para que luego digan que la diferencia en presupuesto no cuenta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2018)

Tambien el gol fue de chiripa..rebota en oblack y luego lucas no lo despeja fuera sino que va dentro por alguna absurda carambola que solo pasa en el atletico..como el gol del brujas aquel que hizo una parabola absurda.


----------



## Almeida (27 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Nos visita Falcao. Para mi el mejor 9 que he visto vistiendo la elástica del Atleti. Espero que no tenga el día.



Qué pronto olviden algunos al 9 de Peñarol...







Y FlaKO no ha tenido día bueno desde su marcha del glorioso. Este cruce no será la excepción ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2018)

Bueno forlan gano uns cops América..
Pero luego fue condeno al ostra cismo por el entrenador


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2018)

Hoy el monaco un equipo lleno de franceses nativos mas negros que el carbon...que corren mucho eso si..


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2018)

Minuto 25 y 2 a 0, creo que voy a preparar la cena...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2018)

He llegado a tiempo de ver el segundo y ha sido un golazo :Aplauso:


----------



## euromelon (28 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> He llegado a tiempo de ver el segundo y ha sido un golazo :Aplauso:



Estais jugando contra el penúltimo dela liga francesa::


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Estais jugando contra el penúltimo dela liga francesa::



¿Y cómo juegan champions? ¿les ha tocado en la tombola? :rolleye:::


----------



## euromelon (28 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo juegan champions? ¿les ha tocado en la tombola? :rolleye:::



Pues parece no?:XX:

Como se jodio Falcao la carrera por ir al monaco..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Pues parece no?:XX:
> 
> Como se jodio Falcao la carrera por ir al monaco..



Falcao es esclavo de jorge mendes.el mister 10% o"el lobo de wallstreet del futbol"..


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2018)

falcao,uno di noi. Menudo penalty.... :XX:


----------



## artemis (29 Nov 2018)

Lamentable los comentarios del robinson durante la retransmision, le debemos dinero a ese tio?


----------



## Muttley (29 Nov 2018)

Esto es de coña.
Nuevos premios de la IFFHS (unos tíos que dicen nosequé de estadística o algo....ola ke ase?)
Bueno. Pues como era de esperar, resulta que el mejor portero es.....tachán....Curtois.
O sea. 
Unos tíos que son estadísticos.
Resulta que Oblak (con un promedio de goles encajados histórico espectacular) está no sólo por detrás de un tio que promedia últimamente dos goles encajados por partido...es que está detrás de hasta su suplente (Navas).
O festival del humor....o festival de trampas. Si no NO SE ENTIENDE.
Pero bueno, ya deberíamos estar acostumbrados.
Ojo, Griezmann, ni aparece. O sea. Ni le han votado. 
Eso sí. A un tío como DeBruyne o a Pjanic que no han empatado con nadie...ahí están.
Por supuesto los trampas se llevan los dos galardones....y hasta han votado a ISCO.
Faltaba más. Que hay que sacar rendimiento a la subvención.
SinVARgüenzas.

Aquí el atropello (otra vez).
Modric, mejor jugador, y Courtois, mejor portero para la IFFHS - AS.com


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2018)

Precisamente la IFFHS se caracteriza por decir que el Sevilla era el mejor equipo del mundo sin ganar ni la liga, o el Farsa, y otras veces ha puesto a vuestro Patético bien arriba, creo que el segundo sin merecerlo. 

De hecho, yo critiqué el valor de sus estadísticas, pero son suyas y las cocinan como quieren, pero ningún antimadridista tiene derecho a quejarse de ellos cuando os han puesto a todos siempre por las nubes.


----------



## fieraverde (30 Nov 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Esto es de coña.
> Nuevos premios de la IFFHS (unos tíos que dicen nosequé de estadística o algo....ola ke ase?)
> Bueno. Pues como era de esperar, resulta que el mejor portero es.....tachán....Curtois.
> O sea.
> ...




Relajate hombre , todo el mundo sabe que hasta marcos llorente podría ser balón de oro por ser del equipo que es.

Fijate que gente como jesé y asensio entre otro millón de jugadores del trampas tenian toda la propaganda para serlo y han tenido que desistir por su mediocridad.


La primera vez en la historia que va a ganar el balón de oro un tio que está acabado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2018)

Jese se rompio 2 veces el ligamento cruzado se le quemo la casa y encima se lia con una choni y si hijo nace mal...
Vamos derroicion total..
Y asensio..el publico del penabeu no da para mas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2018)

Epico empate ante otros de esos equipos tocapelotas de la liga...de esos que no tienen que jugar en europa entre semanas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2018)

Y costa baja 9 semanas minimo..hora de que el gelson y kalinic se centren..


----------



## artemis (5 Dic 2018)

Jajajaja como toca los cojones que estemos delante de los hijos de puta...

Todo noticias de hoy:

El Milán quiere a Godin; el Bayern no se olvida de Griezmann

Y bonus track

El Tianjin Quanjian chino insiste en el fichaje de Diego Costa

A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2018)

Y claro un equipo chino querra a un delantero lesionado en el mercado de invierno..
Y el milan..en serio si estan acabados si hasta perdieron en. Casa frente al BETIS..


----------



## fieraverde (5 Dic 2018)

Correa delante con griezmann.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2018)

Bueno, el san andres finiquitado. Golazo de correa y del lemar.


----------



## artemis (8 Dic 2018)

3 a 0, que se jodan los etarras... por cierto, para los ilusos que dudan de los hilos del florentimo... ya van saliendo votaciones del balon de oro de periodicos que ni existen...


----------



## ravenare (8 Dic 2018)

El kanilich ese de dónde lo habéis sacado? Parece buenecillo..


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2018)

¿Quién hostias ha cerrado el hilo del Real Madrid y por qué?


----------



## euromelon (8 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién hostias ha cerrado el hilo del Real Madrid y por qué?



calopez. Ha abierto el un hilo oficial del Madrid pero habría que abrir otro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2018)

MIentras tanto en Valencia Pitos ,,por haber fichado a gameiro y al cherisev ese,,


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2018)

Courtois; Odriozola, Ramos, Varane, Carvajal; Llorente, Ceballos, Modric; Lucas, Bale y Benzema.


----------



## euromelon (9 Dic 2018)

Golazo de bale a mamarla piperos hijos de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2018)

pues sigue siendo un 1 a 0 contra uno de los peores equipos de primera....
asiq ue culpa de lopetegui no era

---------- Post added 09-dic-2018 at 17:19 ----------

ahi casi empata el Huesca xd


----------



## Almeida (10 Dic 2018)




----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2018)

Ya lo que faltaba: les cierran el hilo y ponen aqui la alineación del mandril, tócate los cojones :fiufiu:::


----------



## Almeida (10 Dic 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Ya lo que faltaba: les cierran el hilo y ponen aqui la alineación del mandril, tócate los cojones :fiufiu:::



No puedes banearlos del hilo en calidad de propietario? ienso:


----------



## artemis (10 Dic 2018)

Ayer de nuevo, un equipo de rojo y blanco gano titulo en el cuernabeu... una vez mas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2018)

El partido river lo gano por hacer 4 pases seguidos..eso confundio a boca...vase el segundo gol...pero fue DEMIGRANTE en general..


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2018)

Almeida dijo:


> No puedes banearlos del hilo en calidad de propietario? ienso:



Por poder hacer se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero coño que no vamos a ser tan tiquismiquis y sensibles como ellos en su hilo a la menor critica o comentario que no les guste ¿no?


----------



## Almeida (10 Dic 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Por poder hacer se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero coño que no vamos a ser tan tiquismiquis y sensibles como ellos en su hilo a la menor critica o comentario que no les guste ¿no?



Tienes razón. Sería como ir al zoo y tapar la jaula de los monos ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2018)

y el madrid jugando de pena,,,ay pobre lopetegui mira que querer enseñarse a jugar futbol de verdad...


----------



## euromelon (10 Dic 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Por poder hacer se pueden hacer muchas cosas, pero coño que no vamos a ser tan tiquismiquis y sensibles como ellos en su hilo a la menor critica o comentario que no les guste ¿no?



Era por cerrar el calvo nuestro hilo...y abrir uno propio ahora que ya está solucionado...

---------- Post added 10-dic-2018 at 14:51 ----------




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y el madrid jugando de pena,,,ay pobre lopetegui mira que querer enseñarse a jugar futbol de verdad...



Tu le comes el rabo a lopepierdi no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Era por cerrar el calvo nuestro hilo...y abrir uno propio ahora que ya está solucionado...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2018 at 14:51 ----------
> 
> ...



el hombre que devolvio al ilusion goleadora a costa y a koke,,pues mira...luego vinieron los politicos de mierda a arruinarnos la moral con sus memeces


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Era por cerrar el calvo nuestro hilo...y abrir uno propio ahora que ya está solucionado...



Te vamos a tener que cobrar un alquiler por anunciar vikingadas aqui ::


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2018)

que al final Nadie se acuerda del vinicius ese que ib aa ser el nuevo pele y tal..como cierto robinho...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2018)

he el City del nandrolona quiere a SAUL..y el mnudo dice que costa ira a china,,a pesar de que esta lesionado por 7 semanas..


----------



## Almeida (11 Dic 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he el City del nandrolona quiere a SAUL..y el mnudo dice que costa ira a china,,a pesar de que esta lesionado por 7 semanas..



Desestabilización programada de parte de los mass mierda y los hijos de puta. Nada nuevo bajo el sol :


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2018)

bueno a ver si cae eliminado el Liverpool del GAFAPASTA klopp Me cae como el culo ese tio..que va de sabiondo


----------



## Edge2 (11 Dic 2018)

Que remate de grisman joder. min 25


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2018)

es de estos partidos donde se hecha de menos a costa,cuando el rival aparca un autobus con un 5-3-2...


----------



## euromelon (11 Dic 2018)

Que ha hecho el que se merecía ganar el balón de oro hoy? Jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2018)

kane ni ha podido marcar a un barca con suplentes y con clisssesen que debe jugar 2 veces al año...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2018)

y el madrid pobre lopetegui mira que querer enseñarles a jugar al futbol...


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2018)

jajajajaja los hijos de puta hacen el ridiculo siendo humillados y goleados en su casa con un equipo que no va ni a la europa league y el periodico pipero AS pone esta noticia:

El Bayern quiere que Saúl sea uno de sus fichajes estrellas

Para ver la poca credibilidad de la noticia, la firma Manolete... el mismo que aparece en esta foto, donde parece que le este dando un ictus en ese mismo momento


----------



## Unlucky (13 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja los hijos de puta hacen el ridiculo siendo humillados y goleados en su casa con un equipo que no va ni a la europa league y el periodico pipero AS pone esta noticia:
> 
> El Bayern quiere que Saúl sea uno de sus fichajes estrellas
> 
> Para ver la poca credibilidad de la noticia, la firma Manolete... el mismo que aparece en esta foto, donde parece que le este dando un ictus en ese mismo momento



Me alegra leer que sabes detectar los. síntomas del ictus, para cuando te de uno, trolero.


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Me alegra leer que sabes detectar los. síntomas del ictus, para cuando te de uno, trolero.



Hola ardilla, ten cuidado con lo que deseas porque la que se pone cosas toxicas en el cuerpo eres tu y no yo... :: 

Yo no soy un trolero, yo te troleo, que parece lo mismo pero no lo es :X

Nos ha tocado el gerona en la copa del rey, que te parece???


----------



## Unlucky (13 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Hola ardilla, ten cuidado con lo que deseas porque la que se pone cosas toxicas en el cuerpo eres tu y no yo... ::
> 
> Yo no soy un trolero, yo te troleo, que parece lo mismo pero no lo es :X
> 
> Nos ha tocado el gerona en la copa del rey, que te parece???



Perdona querida, pero yo llevo una vida más saludable que tú. No como procesados, hago deporte con regularidad (y no incluyo follar sin pagar como deporte), y no necesito robar fotos ajenas para hacer un troleo cutre donde los haya.

Yo te deseo lo mejor, y por eso te aconsejo, porque me preocupa tu mala vida.

De fútbol hablo luego cuando lea las. noticias. Aunque la copa del Rey no se nos da bien.


----------



## Bimbo (13 Dic 2018)

Partido que juega el obeso de mierda culo gordo de Koke. partido que palmamos o empatamos


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Perdona querida, pero yo llevo una vida más saludable que tú. No como procesados, hago deporte con regularidad (y no incluyo follar sin pagar como deporte), y no necesito robar fotos ajenas para hacer un troleo cutre donde los haya.
> 
> Yo te deseo lo mejor, y por eso te aconsejo, porque me preocupa tu mala vida.
> 
> De fútbol hablo luego cuando lea las. noticias. Aunque la copa del Rey no se nos da bien.



Yo no me pongo pintura negra toxica en las uñas ni me pongo tinte en el pelo... en cambio tu.... ienso:

Me tienes preocupado lolilla, solterona en la cuarentena, no paras de hablar de que te echas a la bebida constantemente, no te estabilizas, vives con gatos... cada dia me recuerdas a la de los simpson...

Que estaba asi a tu edad...







y termino asi:


----------



## Almeida (13 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> hago deporte con regularidad (y no incluyo follar sin pagar como deporte)



Entonces pagando sí que se considera deporte, no? :fiufiu:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Dic 2018)

Almeida dijo:


> Entonces pagando sí que se considera deporte, no? :fiufiu:



No lo creo, solo lo digo porque el hombre de michelin presume de follar rusas de 18 años pagando. E insinuo que si yo quiero follar no necesito pagar.

¡Aúpa Atléti!


----------



## Almeida (13 Dic 2018)

El hombre de michelín no se pinta las uñas ni se echa veneno coloreado en el pelo. Su único vicio conocido es el de montar en bici (para hacer más hambre y comer el doble) ienso:


----------



## Unlucky (13 Dic 2018)

Almeida dijo:


> El hombre de michelín no se pinta las uñas ni se echa veneno coloreado en el pelo. Su único vicio conocido es el de montar en bici (para hacer más hambre y comer el doble) ienso:



Y yo tampoco me pinto las uñas de negro. Es un bulo que está corriendo el hombre de Michelín porque no sabe distinguir los colores y era azul oscuro.
Y no me haga seguir porque puedo hacer mucha sangre en este foro hablando de si me tiño el pelo para tapar mis canas porque yo por lo menos tengo ganas que tapar, cosa que muchos foreros no.

Si es que sacáis lo peor de mí de verdad


----------



## Almeida (14 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Y yo tampoco me pinto las uñas de negro. Es un bulo que está corriendo el hombre de Michelín porque no sabe distinguir los colores y era azul oscuro.
> Y no me haga seguir porque puedo hacer mucha sangre en este foro hablando de si me tiño el pelo para tapar mis canas porque yo por lo menos tengo ganas que tapar, cosa que muchos foreros no.
> 
> Si es que sacáis lo peor de mí de verdad



Salvo la rabia, nada malo puede salir de una ardilla española :X


----------



## qbit (15 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja los hijos de puta hacen el ridiculo siendo humillados y goleados en su casa con un equipo que no va ni a la europa league y el periodico pipero AS pone esta noticia:
> 
> El Bayern quiere que Saúl sea uno de sus fichajes estrellas



Si sois tan buenos y tenéis a furgolistos tan buenos es normal que el Bayern os quiera utilizar como cantera. Te quejas por todo.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2018)

2 al descanso con el valladolid. Cada vez mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2018)

El VAR...es l o que tiene,,pero ya era claro el brazo ese a pasear


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Si sois tan buenos y tenéis a furgolistos tan buenos es normal que el Bayern os quiera utilizar como cantera. Te quejas por todo.



Hasta ahora, la cantera del bayern sois vosotros, monger, James, Robben... esos desarrapados no nos han podido quitar a ninguno, nosotros engañamos a los gilipollas que creen que nos quitan una estrella y les vendemos al hermano sucnor y nos quedamos con el campeon del mundo...


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2018)

Edge2 dijo:


> 2 al descanso con el valladolid. Cada vez mejor.



No lo puedo ver ¿cómo lo están haciendo, amijou?ienso:


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2018)

Menuda caraja en la segunda parte... 2 a 2


----------



## qbit (15 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Hasta ahora, la cantera del bayern sois vosotros, monger, James, Robben...



Esos son los descartes que echamos del club y que se van a fracasar mientras el Madrid seguía ganando Copas de Europa. Por lo tanto, nada de ser cantera.

Nosotros fichamos a Toni Kroos que se vino aquí a triunfar.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2018)

barullo dijo:


> No lo puedo ver ¿cómo lo están haciendo, amijou?ienso:



2-3, han salido con una pajara en el segundo tiempo y les han cascado 2 goles, pero ya se estan recuperando. ::


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2018)

3 goles de Antoine y 3 puntos...


----------



## qbit (15 Dic 2018)

VARa robo. Ahora se entiende vuestro apoyo al VAR:

"El entrenador del Real Valladolid, Sergio González, afirmó que *su equipo "jugó mejor" que el Atlético de Madrid* y que mereció, al menos, "el empate", y lamentó que "el fútbol no devuelva" a su plantilla "todo el buen trabajo que está realizando".

Sergio señaló que, después de empatar y remontar el 0-2 tras el descanso, estuvieron "más cerca de marcar un gol y de ganar", pero fruto de un error defensivo en un rechace fue Griezmann el que anotó el tanto que dio la victoria al equipo rojiblanco.

Respecto al VAR, comentó que, "una vez más, la sensación es rara con esta herramienta, porque al final no sabes cuándo manda el árbitro que está en el campo y cuándo el que está arriba", y *criticó que "en el caso del penalti a favor del Atlético, fuera a mirar las imágenes, y cuando sucedió al contrario, no tuviera ni el detalle de ir a verlas"*.

*"El Real Valladolid también está jugando en la mejor liga y se merece las mismas condiciones y el mismo argumento que el resto de equipos"*, matizó el técnico catalán, quien quiso "potenciar el gran partido realizado ante un rival de Champions" ante el que "futbolísticamente", su equipo "estuvo mejor".

El Real Valladolid "fue capaz de igualar un partido muy complicado, que se ha resuelto en una acción aislada, ante un equipo con características similares, que dejaba la pelota, y que castigó nuestro primer error, mientras que el penalti fue muy riguroso", subrayó.

Sergio resaltó que su equipo se metió en el partido "por orgullo, carácter y ganas", y admitió que, a veces, los jugadores "quieren agradar tanto a su afición que cometen errores y se precipitan", y dijo que el último gol de Griezmann "fue un castigo inmerecido".

Además, considera que "a balón parado, tanto ofensiva, como defensivamente", su equipo dio "un paso adelante" y volvió a destacar el gran trabajo realizado por su equipo: "Lástima que todo quede en agua de borrajas, porque lo que manda es el resultado y éste lo que indica es un 2-3 que te deja sin puntos"."

*Fuente:* Sergio, del VAR: "Jugamos en la mejor liga y también merecemos las mismas condiciones" - AS.com


----------



## Muttley (15 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> VARa robo. Ahora se entiende vuestro apoyo al VAR:
> 
> "El entrenador del Real Valladolid, Sergio González, afirmó que *su equipo "jugó mejor" que el Atlético de Madrid* y que mereció, al menos, "el empate", y lamentó que "el fútbol no devuelva" a su plantilla "todo el buen trabajo que está realizando".
> 
> ...



Es decir.
Sin VAR al aleti no le hubieran pitado el penalti.
Vamos como desde hace 60 años y el partido lo hubiéramos perdido.
Ahora estos del equipo filial tramposín-albivioleta de Ronaldo se quejan de que no fueron a ver un penalti que no fue ni en el campo....ni en el VAR.
"Iturralde, en Carrusel: “Le pega en el brazo izquierdo, pero lo tiene muy recogido. Posición natural, no es punible”" en As.com
Ni idea hoyga.
El VAR no quita ni da. Es JUSTICIA.
Algunos lo temen...porque saben que aunque no se les haya acabado la fiesta....lo tienen mucho más jodido para meter goles ilegales.

Otra cosa es que pase lo que le pasó a kalinic en Vigo.
Penalti que fue en el campo y por supuesto fue en VAR.
"Kalinic, con ganas, reclamó un penalti en el descuento que era. Mateu no lo vio y el VAR tampoco intervino. "
Resumen del Celta - Atlético de Madrid de la Liga Santander
Esto sí que es un tejemaneje trampas. Cuando el árbitro no va al VAR y SI ES PENALTI.

Y tu te estás ciscando en los pantalones porque ves que ya las manos en el área y los goles en fuera de juego no os van a sumar.
Y a nosotros no nos van a restar. 
El ejemplo? El gol que le acaban de anular a Ramos por fuera de juego en el partido contra el Rayo.
Esto antes ganaba una champions.
Ahora no gana una mierda.

Por lo demás victoria importante. El próximo partido es vital. 
Al filial trampas de barcelona hay que ganarlo si o si en el metropolitano.


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2018)

Bueno terminamos El año por encima de los hijos de puta, y que cómo están de pena, para tapar sus carencias ahora atacan al Cholo... Lo mejor de todo es que no saben contra quién se están metiendo :XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2018)

Para como esta jugando el madrid mejor se hubieran ahorrado los 18 milones del finiquito...


----------



## Gekko_ (16 Dic 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Es decir.
> Sin VAR al aleti no le hubieran pitado el penalti.
> Vamos como desde hace 60 años y el partido lo hubiéramos perdido.
> Ahora estos del equipo filial tramposín-albivioleta de Ronaldo se quejan de que no fueron a ver un penalti que no fue ni en el campo....ni en el VAR.
> ...



Si, sin var al atleti no le habrían pitado un penalty bastante claro. Y en el bernabeu no le pitaron una mano de casemiro.

Iturralde puede decir misa, pero el penalty de Arias es un penalty como una catedral de grande. Tiene el brazo separado, le impacta el balón y eso amortigua el centro para que le llegue fácil a oblak.

Es igual de claro como el que le han pitado a favor. 

Tampoco se entiende que en el del atleti llaman al árbitro para que lo vea y haga la interpretación de la voluntariedad de la mano y en el del valladolid pasen siquiera de ello. No se entiende. Que sea el que decidió la voluntariedad de la primera mano el que interprete la segunda.

Todos los penaltys por mano deberían ser interpretados por el arbitro viéndolo en el vídeo para que decida este la voluntariedad o no. No los que le salgan de los cojones a los del var. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (16 Dic 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Y tu te estás ciscando en los pantalones porque ves que ya las manos en el área y los goles en fuera de juego no os van a sumar.



Tú estás pirado. El Madrid ha ganado todos los títulos con merecimiento. Ningún madridista teme al VAR, sino todo lo contrario.



Muttley dijo:


> Cuando el árbitro no va al VAR y SI ES PENALTI.



De eso se queja el Valladolid con razón. Que dejéis de robar a los pequeños, sobre todo por lo que os gusta llorar y gemir cuando fracasáis con justicia con los grandes.

Teniendo un entrenador mestizo y siendo el régimen racista antiblanco y promociendo el mestizaje, es normal que os ayuden con declaraciones como las de Iturralde y con los arbitrajes contra los pequeños.


----------



## Muttley (17 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Tú estás pirado. El Madrid ha ganado todos los títulos con merecimiento. Ningún madridista teme al VAR, sino todo lo contrario.



La guerra vuelve rencoroso al vencido y estúpido al vencedor.
Está claro que yo soy el rencoroso al perder con trampas.
Ya sabes que papel te toca a ti. Lo bueno es que a mi tal vez se me puede pasar. 
A ti no. Tu lo llevas de serie "como el gen ganador" que "elegiste"

---------- Post added 17-dic-2018 at 05:37 ----------




Gekko_ dijo:


> Si, sin var al atleti no le habrían pitado un penalty bastante claro. Y en el bernabeu no le pitaron una mano de casemiro.
> 
> Iturralde puede decir misa, pero el penalty de Arias es un penalty como una catedral de grande. Tiene el brazo separado, le impacta el balón y eso amortigua el centro para que le llegue fácil a oblak.
> 
> Es igual de claro como el que le han pitado a favor.



La diferencia entre esto:







y esto








sólo es una. 
Ambas en finales europeas. Ambas sin VAR. Ambas son manos.
Pero una se pita y la otra no.


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Tú estás pirado. El Madrid ha ganado todos los títulos con merecimiento. Ningún madridista teme al VAR, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> .



jajajaja :XX: :XX: :XX: no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver :XX::XX::XX:



















Hay que ser borderline... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Almeida (17 Dic 2018)




----------



## euromelon (17 Dic 2018)

jajaja la juve. Nunca le habéis ganado a cr7 en Champions jajajaja


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> jajaja la juve. Nunca le habéis ganado a cr7 en Champions jajajaja



Ya, pero en esta eliminatoria hay un elemento que no habia antes... el VAR


----------



## euromelon (17 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Ya, pero en esta eliminatoria hay un elemento que no habia antes... el VAR



Has visto lo del pobre chaval del atlético que han detenido en Brujas?


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Has visto lo del pobre chaval del atlético que han detenido en Brujas?



Me gustaría saber porque se le ha detenido...


----------



## Unlucky (17 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Has visto lo del pobre chaval del atlético que han detenido en Brujas?



¿No tenéis un hilo los madridistas para contar vuestras mierdas?


----------



## euromelon (17 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿No tenéis un hilo los madridistas para contar vuestras mierdas?



Estaba hablando del patético amiga no kosher


----------



## Unlucky (17 Dic 2018)

euromelon dijo:


> Estaba hablando del patético amiga no kosher



Pero aquí se viene a hablar del Atléti bien, no amigo kosher


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Pero aquí se viene a hablar del Atléti bien, no amigo kosher



Te has tirado algun kosher alguna vez???

Yo me fui de putas una vez con una judia... no veas como se movia...


----------



## Unlucky (17 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Te has tirado algun kosher alguna vez???
> 
> Yo me fui de putas una vez con una judia... no veas como se movia...



No, pero me he tirado un par de moros. Y un argentino de verdad, de Mendoza.
Y todo gratis, sin pagar.


----------



## euromelon (17 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No, pero me he tirado un par de moros. Y un argentino de verdad, de Mendoza.
> Y todo gratis, sin pagar.



Buen vino en mendoza


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No, pero me he tirado un par de moros. Y un argentino de verdad, de Mendoza.
> Y todo gratis, sin pagar.



Hostia, ya lo siento, que apuesta perdiste o cuánto debías para tener que pasar por eso... :S


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2018)

Imágenes que no prueban una mierda porque no se ve cuándo sale el balón. La típica propaganda falsa patética.



Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> No, pero me he tirado un par de moros.



De nuevo se confirma que los aficionados de este club sois lumpen.


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Dic 2018)

igual os hubiera rentado la de quedar terceros y ganar la segunda division league


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> igual os hubiera rentado la de quedar terceros y ganar la segunda division league



Si el VAlencia estuvo a punto de ganarle a la juve en san siro..Y el UNITED cutre de mou pudo...


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Imágenes que no prueban una mierda porque no se ve cuándo sale el balón. La típica propaganda falsa patética.
> 
> 
> 
> De nuevo se confirma que los aficionados de este club sois lumpen.



No eres más monger porque es imposible, lo tuyo es digno de estudios..

Es gracioso que hables tu de lumpen, cuando en tu casa sobrevivis a lo que pueden traer a casa las que ejercen la profesión más antigua del mundo


----------



## Unlucky (18 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> No eres más monger porque es imposible, lo tuyo es digno de estudios..
> 
> Es gracioso que hables tu de lumpen, cuando en tu casa sobrevivis a lo que pueden traer a casa las que ejercen la profesión más antigua del mundo



Ostras!! Cómo madrugas Artemis, debes ser pobre.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Ostras!! Cómo madrugas Artemis, debes ser pobre.



Realmente estoy de empalmada, se nos fue de las manos la fiesta anoche a Tatiana y a mi... voy a tener que tomarme un desayuno doble para reponerme esta muchacha es insaciable... tu tambien sabes hacer besos negros como ella?

Has visto como te defiendo del mongolito...??? No esta bien que vengan de fuera a denigrarte, por mucha razon que tengan... o no...

Por cierto, tu posteas 10 minutos mas tarde, eres pobre?


----------



## Unlucky (18 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Realmente estoy de empalmada, se nos fue de las manos la fiesta anoche a Tatiana y a mi... voy a tener que tomarme un desayuno doble para reponerme esta muchacha es insaciable... tu tambien sabes hacer besos negros como ella?
> 
> Has visto como te defiendo del mongolito...??? No esta bien que vengan de fuera a denigrarte, por mucha razon que tengan... o no...
> 
> Por cierto, tu posteas 10 minutos mas tarde, eres pobre?



Ya estás con tus fantasías.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> Ya estás con tus fantasías.



Si no quieres que te lo cuente para que preguntas??? :::


----------



## Unlucky (19 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> Si no quieres que te lo cuente para que preguntas??? :::



¿No te has muerto todavía?
Qué mala suerte la mía, yo que esperaba que con las cenas de Navidad reventases de una vez... Lástima

---------- Post added 19-dic-2018 at 13:08 ----------




artemis dijo:


> Si no quieres que te lo cuente para que preguntas??? :::



Forza Juve


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2018)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿No te has muerto todavía?
> Qué mala suerte la mía, yo que esperaba que con las cenas de Navidad reventases de una vez... Lástima
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2018 at 13:08 ----------
> ...



Te has dado ya a la bebida otra vez?


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Dic 2018)

Atlético de Madrid: Lucas Hernández se va al Bayern en enero | Marca.com


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2018)

artemis dijo:


> El Bayern quiere que Saúl sea uno de sus fichajes estrellas





susenator dijo:


> Atlético de Madrid: Lucas Hernández se va al Bayern en enero | Marca.com



Se confirma que sois la cantera del Farsern de Munich. 

Un duro golpe a la defensa patética. Sin una buena defensa no sois nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2018)

¿y ficha el bayerna un jugador lesionado y encima que ha jugado champions-? n eNERO?


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2018)

Buenas... yo a Godin le daria un agradecimiento por los servicios prestados y le daba boleto, ya no esta para jugar en el Atleti, y junto a el, Filipe y Juanfran... hay que renovar la defensa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2018)

Um no falla victoria sobre un rival duro como el espanyol y el marca diciendo el juego gris del atletico..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2018)

ahora nuevo titular del marca.."thomas se queja del cambio"


----------



## Muttley (23 Dic 2018)

El aleti horrible ayer. MUY mal.
Nos afecta demasiado saul en lateral izquierdo. Deja descuidado su área para progresar en el centro a su posición natural. también porque Thomas estuvo horrible y Koke....bueno, que decir de Koke. El tío es del aleti y le respeto por ello, pero está enormemente sobrevalorado. No defiende. No conduce. No crea. Al menos fue a él al que le hicieron el penalti. Si Thomas y Koke no están, Rodri se ve totalmente superado en situaciones recurrentes de 3 contra él.
Ahí hay pass fáciles y luego Godín y savic se enfrentan a jugadores en carrera mientras que ellos tienen que recular.
Menos mal que está Oblak. Para mi no sólo me mejor portero del mundo de largo. Sino entre los 3 mejores de la historia. Su estadística le avala. Y da igual lo que la maquinaria publicitaria trampas intente taparle. Da igual que al traidorzuelo le den perritos piloto. No es mal portero...pero es un segundón.

Lo de la prensa cavernaria es increible. Es leerla y descojonarse. El equipo en descomposición. Cobra demasiado. he llegado a leer que la victoria de ayer es indigna para une quipo de 400M de presupuesto. Claro que cuando el trampas gana al huesca de chiripa...todos callan como perras. 
Y Simeone un rácano. Y Simeone acabado y echando palos fuera (todo lo que dice tiene razón, lo que pasa es que escuece en can trampas). Y blablabla.

Nos ha tocado la Juve. Como era obvio. Perfectamente diseñado. Si gana la Juve, perfecto, nos deja fuera a la competencia. Si ganamos nosotros dan por culo a CR7.
Es un win-win de libro para el trampas y así se ha diseñado.

la realidad? Que el aleti sólo ha perdido dos partidos en 25..y estamos en diciembre. Los dos fuera de casa. Mientras que la Juve uno (en una liga de semichiste), el trampes 2, el liverpool 3....y el trampas...como 7 o así.
Pero hoyga, estamos en descomposición.
No se puede ser más hijo de pvta e intoxicador.

Y respecto a Lucas...si se quiere ir... aire. Que ponga los 80M. Que sigue siendo un defensa y no marca goles y no gana partidos.. Posiblemente sea el más caro de la historia.


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2018)

Pero uno de los que habéis perdido fue 4-0.

Por cierto: CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO (lo siento, pero no hay espejo retrovisor suficiente para esto).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2018)

No era 4 a 1?...


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2018)

Me refiero el partido que perdísteis en Alemania...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2018)

Atlético de Madrid: Jugar mal era esto | Marca.com y siguen y siguen..asi despidieron a lopetegui..asi que a la mierda el MARCA

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 10:53 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Me refiero el partido que perdísteis en Alemania...



bueno pero tuvo ocasione spara marcar,, 2 goles de rebote y correr mucho por parte del borrussia pero vamos no jugaron de pena como el madrid esta jugando


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Pero uno de los que habéis perdido fue 4-0.
> 
> Por cierto: CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO (lo siento, pero no hay espejo retrovisor suficiente para esto).



Es verdad que el trampas ha perdido todos por 1-0....ah no?
5-1 contra el farsa.
0-3 contra el Spartak de Moscú. (equipo al que no habéis ganado....sin VAR)
O sea. 
Si no quieres owneds no escribas bobás, pero joder es que lo dejas a huevo y deja de ser divertido.
Y resulta ahora que ganando a los moros y a los japos....o quienes eran los otros?, es que me cuesta situar equipos y continentes en esa competición de barrio y tal. Sólo faltaba el equipo de las glorias de los 90 con gascoigne a la cabeza, los viejos jugadores del Madrij con Aldana, maqueda y Parra en el 11 titular y el equipo de refugiados sirios.
La única realidad es quién es supercampeón de Europa. Los dos campeones de las dos competiciones europeas cara a cara y....bueno. Ya sabemos lo que pasó.


----------



## euromelon (24 Dic 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Es verdad que el trampas ha perdido todos por 1-0....ah no?
> 5-1 contra el farsa.
> 0-3 contra el Spartak de Moscú. (equipo al que no habéis ganado....sin VAR)
> O sea.
> ...




Bueno este año con var ganareis la champions no?


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> 0-3 contra el Spartak de Moscú.



Partido intrascendente en el que no se jugaban nada.



Muttley dijo:


> Y resulta ahora que ganando a los moros y a los japos....o quienes eran los otros?



Eran los campeones de sus respectivos continentes. El Madrid no tiene la culpa de que seamos tan superiores. 



Muttley dijo:


> La única realidad es quién es supercampeón de Europa. Los dos campeones de las dos competiciones europeas cara a cara y....bueno. Ya sabemos lo que pasó.



No existe "supercampeón de Europa", porque el campeón es lo máximo y no hay nada por encima, y ese es el Real Madrid, el campeón de Europa. El campeón de la Liga Europa es el ganador de la 2ª DIVISIÓN EUROPEA, y la Supercopa de Europa es como hacer que jueguen el ganador de primera división contra el ganador de segunda división, una gilipollez sólo justificable para llenar el calendario de partidos y sacar dinero, pero sin justificación deportiva.

Si no quieres más owneds, no me lo pongas a huevo.


----------



## barullo (25 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Pero uno de los que habéis perdido fue 4-0.
> 
> Por cierto: CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO (lo siento, pero no hay espejo retrovisor suficiente para esto).



Hombre si juegas contra bailarinas y paquetazos que no han visto un campo lleno en su puta vida estaría cojonudo que no ganaráis, puto cansaliebres :rolleye:

Yo lo que estoy deseando es que la FIFA haga un mundial como este pero con los 8 mejores equipos del mundo (y no esos pescaos que nadie sabe ni dónde coño juegan) todos contra todos y con el VAR controlando los atracos para comprobar los cojones que tenéis para ganarlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2018)

FesTIVAL del HUMOR.. Selección Española: Hierro: "Tenía contrato hasta el Mundial de Qatar, pero lo mejor era irme" | Marca.com

en SERIO no me jodas que RUBIALES el subnormal le habia dado contrato hasta quatar,,.
que narices si hubiera puesto un 4 4 2 con Saul KOKE y Costa junto a aspas,,habriamos anado un mundial que estaba facil cojones


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy deseando es que la FIFA haga un mundial como este pero con los 8 mejores equipos del mundo (y no esos pescaos que nadie sabe ni dónde coño juegan) todos contra todos y con el VAR controlando los atracos para comprobar los cojones que tenéis para ganarlo



Es que eso ya existe y es la Liga de Campeones. Otra cosa es reformarla y hacer una liguilla final con esos 8 equipos o 4, como llevo proponiendo años (*), pero eso implicaría reformar las ligas nacionales y las europeas. Un sistema copero minimiza la cantidad de partidos jugados y queremos lo contrario.

(*) Para maximizar la cantidad de partidos importantes e interesantes, no como ahora, que a lo mejor dos equipazos no juegan nunca porque no coinciden en ninguna eliminatoria.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Es que eso ya existe y es la Liga de Campeones. Otra cosa es reformarla y hacer una liguilla final con esos 8 equipos o 4, como llevo proponiendo años (*), pero eso implicaría reformar las ligas nacionales y las europeas. Un sistema copero minimiza la cantidad de partidos jugados y queremos lo contrario.
> 
> (*) Para maximizar la cantidad de partidos importantes e interesantes, no como ahora, que a lo mejor dos equipazos no juegan nunca porque no coinciden en ninguna eliminatoria.



la cosa seria que las demas confederaciones hicieran el equivalente a la europa league,..pero cada vez que trato de explicar como funciona al antigua copa de la UEFA,,,los sudacas no lo comprenden..y eso que han plagado el sistema de champions para la libertadores


----------



## artemis (31 Dic 2018)

Para acabar el año, un excelente articulo de Matallanas, el bueno, Carlos...

Simeone, siete años inalcanzables para cualquier otro entrenador

Es una exageración afirmar que se podía haber hecho mejor. Y, sin embargo, alrededor del éxito de Diego Pablo Simeone al frente del Atlético de Madrid, se escucha sin cesar esa cantinela. Críticos en prensa y protestones en la grada no dejan pasar la ocasión para señalar la supuesta falta de ambición del estilo del Cholo. Están en su legítimo derecho, faltaría más, pero también lo estamos aquellos que pensamos que esta etapa es, sencillamente, inalcanzable para cualquier otro entrenador.

Es menester acotar los parámetros de la comparación. Puestos a hacer fútbol-ficción, todo valdría, hasta imaginar a Simeone con el ideario de Pep Guardiola, como algunos pretenden. Pero es, cuanto menos, una pérdida de tiempo. Conviene comparar cada proyecto, a cada entrenador, con su propio bagaje, atendiendo a sus circunstancias, a las cualidades demostradas y a las expectativas creadas y cumplidas. Y ahí el Cholo no tiene rival en la actualidad. Un entrenador, como en general cualquier deportista, sólo fracasa respecto a sí mismo. Lo demás, insisto, es un ejercicio de pasatiempos entre colegas o en la barra del bar.

Este jueves el propio Simeone recordó en un tuit las palabras más significativas de su presentación, de la que se acaban de cumplir siete años: “Nos gusta un equipo agresivo, un equipo fuerte, aguerrido, contragolpeador. Lo que nos llevó a los Atléticos a identificarnos con esta gloriosa camiseta”. Reivindicaba la todavía vigencia del mensaje. Quienes asistimos a aquel ya lejano acto, tenemos mayor facilidad para entender que estas premisas, aplicadas en el corazón del club (el vestuario), han sido la única razón que explica toda la fascinante transformación que ha sufrido la entidad. Cambios inimaginables, impensables, una auténtica locura hace una década, por más que fuera el eterno deseo de los atléticos del cambio de siglo.

En 2011 la deuda era más que peligrosa en pleno apogeo de la crisis económica mundial. En la segunda temporada, volver a la Champions era prácticamente una obligación económica. Y se logró con una Copa en el Bernabéu de propina. La tercera temporada es, así de contundente, la mejor en los 115 años del club. Una Liga ganada a los dos gigantes del Planeta Fútbol, que le obligaron a hacer ¡90 puntos! Dato que conviene no olvidar jamás. Y faltaron segundos para levantar la primera Champions. Aquella noche de Lisboa no sólo no hundió el proyecto, sino que espoleó la eterna y singular rebeldía de su entrenador. Aquella que se aplica con fervor en la exigencia diaria, pero no demasiado caliente como para perder en una noche delirante todo el trabajo hecho durante meses, y a la vez no tan fría y cerebral que despoje de grandes momentos de pasión a una afición que vive enganchada a ella.

Este término medio, esta rebeldía por fascículos, que configura el estilo del Atleti del Cholo, es lo que le cuesta asimilar a veces a los que, desde dentro y desde fuera, exigen más bonito, más ambición, menos contemplación, más ataque, más superioridad. Todos hemos pensado en momentos puntuales que nosotros habríamos tomado otra decisión. Pero Simeone ya ha demostrado cuál es el camino. Su camino. Y los atajos, a veces, son inútiles, cuando no directamente una traición.

Hubo una segunda intentona en Milán, y el eterno rival volvió a ganar. Todo tembló, pero nada se rompió. Ha sido constante la regularidad en Liga, esa que ahora el Valencia conoce lo que cuesta conseguir, y se sigue optando a todo. A todo, cada año.

Esto es algo que no se valora cuando se da por hecho, cuando se afirma a la ligera que el club rojiblanco ya está a la altura de Real Madrid y Barcelona. Es la barbaridad que más desvirtúa el debate. La distancia sigue siendo enorme. Aunque se ha recortado, está quedando patente con los apuros económicos que supone la nueva ficha de Griezmann, que obliga a tener una plantilla muy corta, compromete las renovaciones de los pesos pesados (que lo son tras revalorizarse gracias al propio proyecto), y permite que la venta millonaria de un canterano no sólo sea casi inevitable, sino que hasta se vea como un alivio para las arcas de la entidad.

Pues aun así, el Atleti de Simeone sigue arriba, preparado para asaltar el Olimpo al primer error de los verdaderamente poderosos. Por eso, cuando se conoció el emparejamiento de octavos de Champions, el gesto de Nedved, representante de la Juve, lo decía todo. El equipo más en forma del continente sabe que tiene que preocuparse porque le ha salido un grano donde ustedes ya saben. Al mismo tiempo, en Majadahonda se excitaron ante un reto mayúsculo. Lo afrontan valientes, sin miedos. Pero lo jugarán con aparente extrema cautela. Y si sale como esperan, harán vibrar a los suyos con otro triunfo histórico. Siete años después, todo sigue igual.

El Cholo y su gente han salvado al Atleti siendo el Atleti más Atleti que nunca. No es el mejor pero puede ganarlos a todos y aspirar a todo. Constantemente. Nadie lo hubiera hecho mejor que Simeone. Ni siquiera él mismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ene 2019)

se nota que el articulo es del AS,,,porque el MARCA pediria la destitucion de simeone y tal,,llevan pidiendolo desde el principio de la temporada,,pero no funcionara,solo funciona con florentino perez


----------



## artemis (5 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Buenas... yo a Godin le daria un agradecimiento por los servicios prestados y le daba boleto, ya no esta para jugar en el Atleti, y junto a el, Filipe y Juanfran... hay que renovar la defensa



Parece que las cosas se están haciendo bien, si es verdad lo publicado Godin se va al Inter, Milán parece un cementerio de elefantes... 

Lo dicho Diego, gracias por los servicios prestados, siempre serás querido pero ya no estás al nivel requerido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2019)

El milan es un ejemplo de la decadencia del calcio..
Da todo una sensacion de vejez como napoles..viejunos por todas partes..hormigon quebradizo como aquel puente que se vino abajo..


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2019)

Hoy empate importantisimo en Sevilla.
Lo importante no es que se haya empatado. Es que el Sevilla nos ha gando un sólo partido en Nervión en Liga en toda la era Cholo. Sólo UNO. Acojonante.
Habría que ver como les ha ido a Trampes y Trampas en los últimos 7 años en ese estadio.
Ojo. *Un *partido perdido en lo que llevamos de liga. 
Y se ha visitado Valencia, Sevilla, Villarreal, Trampilandia...
Toda la maquinaria tramposa poniendo más madera en cuanto a "análisis": "Cholo no vale ya", "No hay ideas", "El equipo juega mal"...
O con noticias cortinas de humo desestabilizadoras: se van todos, Godin, Lucas, Filipe, Gimenez...blablablabla...
Claroq eu el año pasado también se iba Griezman, Saul....blablablabla.
Que no hay problema. Que si Lucas se quiere ir que se vaya. Pone 80 kilos y ya está.
Sería el defensa más caro de la historia.
La cruda realidad. Solo DOS partidos perdidos. Los dos fuera de casa. Dortmund y Vigo.
0,72 goles en contra por partido. (el "mejor" portero de mundo 1,28).
tremenda solidez.

En contra: racanería excesiva de vez en cuando que nos ha costado partdios (Leganés por ejemplo). Koke es un desastre. Yo no le veo. Lemar tiene que explotar. Espero que Costa regrese a tope. Griezmann tiene que tomar más responsabilidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2019)

Si el MARCA critica al atletico ,esque les duele


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2019)

Bueno, estamos a 7 de junio y aun no nos ha llegado los 80 millones de euros por Lucas, supongo que antes del día 31 entraran en caja... o David G Medina deberia dimitir...

Ayer dijeron que lo de Oblak esta bastante encaminado para renovar... buena noticia...


----------



## euromelon (7 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, estamos a 7 de junio y aun no nos ha llegado los 80 millones de euros por Lucas, supongo que antes del día 31 entraran en caja... o David G Medina deberia dimitir...
> 
> Ayer dijeron que lo de Oblak esta bastante encaminado para renovar... buena noticia...



David g medina? Ese es el padawan de jose felix diaz:XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2019)

El girona ese equipo pantumaka...que de estas temporadas solo da el 200% contra el atletico..


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2019)

Que le pasa a lemar?


----------



## qbit (10 Ene 2019)

Bailecito amanerado de Griezmann al meter gol.

Gran empate en el campo del todopoderoso Gerona.


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Bailecito amanerado de Griezmann al meter gol.
> 
> Gran empate en el campo del todopoderoso Gerona.



Empatamos en el mismo campo dónde los cuernitos habéis palmado, rascanalgas, así que no sé qué coño hablas :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## artemis (10 Ene 2019)

Pues parece que se va acabar el dia 10 de enero y el Bayern sigue sin aparecer...


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Pues parece que se va acabar el dia 10 de enero y el Bayern sigue sin aparecer...



El que sí que aparece es Ramos.
Resulta que la comunidad de Madrid le da el premio al mejor deportista MADRILEÑO.
Qué no os lo creeís?.....si hombre si...

La Comunidad de Madrid entrega los premios 7 estrellas del Deporte | Marca.com

Un jugador del Madrij nace donde quiere y se le dan los premios que dice Florentino. Faltaba más!!!!
Trampas everywhere.
Es que el premio se desluce si se lo dan a Carvajal, Nacho o a Regulín que efectivamente sí son madrileños. 
Se imaginan a Carvajal mejor deportista madrileño del año???:XX:

Se aprovecha para felicitar a las chicas de la Liga Iberdrola que también han sido premiadas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2019)

Insisto el MARCA hizo campaña de opionion para que despidieran a Lopetegui de la seleccion..
Y luego para que lo despidieran del madrid..
Y desde entonces huele sangre y trata por todos los medios de que despidan a simeone..
Por ejemplo el diacdel Celta dormund.y hasta hoy mismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2019)

Koke hablando del"posible fichaje de Morata"..
Pues casi prefiero a costa con un pie roto"como contra el barca"que ha Morata que esta derroyendose


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Empatamos en el mismo campo dónde los cuernitos habéis palmado, rascanalgas, así que no sé qué coño hablas :fiufiu::rolleye:



Qué dices atontao, si ganamos 1-4 en ese campo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Qué dices atontao, si ganamos 1-4 en ese campo.



Si con lopetegui cuando el madrid trataba de jugar a algo...


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2019)

Si el gol que nos han anulado se lo hacen al mandril ya tenemos una semana mas de lio con el VAR


----------



## euromelon (13 Ene 2019)

Equipo de delincuentes como su presi dente el paga áticos. ...

El penalti a favor del Atleti no fue - AS.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ene 2019)

si pero no tenemos a varane generando penatiles como le paso en el bernabeu con ese mismo equipo de levante..


----------



## qbit (13 Ene 2019)

Favorecidos, de más a menos:

* Farsa (separatista).
* Farsetic de Bilbao (separatista).
* Otros clubes antimadridistas: Patético de Madrid, Cerdilla.

Perjudicados:

* Real Madrid (principal rival del Farsa).
* Español (rival local del Farsa).

Más claro imposible.


----------



## Muttley (13 Ene 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Equipo de delincuentes como su presi dente el paga áticos. ...
> 
> El penalti a favor del Atleti no fue - AS.com



Ha entrado el VAR. Una vez a favor y otra en contra. Eso es justicia.
Otra cosa es que no entre como en el penalti a Vinicius....o en el de Correa hoy mismo. 



qbit dijo:


> Favorecidos, de más a menos:
> 
> * Farsa (separatista).
> * Farsetic de Bilbao (separatista).
> ...



Que cojones teneis.
El equipo con mas penalties a favor de la historia de la Liga. Y el que tiene menos en contra.

El ranking histórico de equipos de la Liga con mejor balance de penaltis a favor y en contra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ene 2019)

Si rabia el marca es buena señal


----------



## qbit (14 Ene 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> El equipo con mas penalties a favor de la historia de la Liga. Y el que tiene menos en contra.



Porque el Madrid es históricamente el que más ha atacado, contraatacado y el que más goles ha metido teniendo a los mejores goleadores (Butragueño, Raúl, Cristiano, Hugo Sánchez, etc.). Por eso es normal que nos intenten parar con penalties.

Lo que es anormal es lo que pasa en la actualidad que ni nos pitan penalties y encima nos los pitan en contra.


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2019)

El var ens roba , vaya equipito de 72727151526 avos de copa del rey que tiene el trampas.

Bankia ya no presta pasta?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2019)

Vaya euromelon critica el juego del atletico pero gana tambien por la minima al betis despues de estar grogy toda la segunda parte..


----------



## barullo (14 Ene 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> El var ens roba , vaya equipito de 72727151526 avos de copa del rey que tiene el trampas.
> 
> Bankia ya no presta pasta?



Ni el Popular tampoco :fiufiu::rolleye:::


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Ene 2019)

Morata ya está en Madrid, ¿a punto de firmar con el Atlético?

Morata - Cazan al delantero en una pastelería junto a la ciudad deportiva del Atlético


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2019)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Morata ya está en Madrid, ¿a punto de firmar con el Atlético?
> 
> Morata - Cazan al delantero en una pastelería junto a la ciudad deportiva del Atlético




Morata es la version pepsi light de costa..
Casi mejor costa con un pie roto que Morata


----------



## ravenare (14 Ene 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Morata es la version pepsi light de costa..
> 
> Casi mejor costa con un pie roto que Morata



Morata una mierda como una fragata. No tiene ADN colchonero ni por asomo. Es un vaguete. Acordaos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2019)

Morata se esta convirtiendo en el nuevo julio Salinas


----------



## Muttley (14 Ene 2019)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Morata ya está en Madrid, ¿a punto de firmar con el Atlético?
> 
> Morata - Cazan al delantero en una pastelería junto a la ciudad deportiva del Atlético



Algunas apreciaciones:

1- Morata es muy malo.
2- Si Morata, su pareja y su representante tienen que irse se desayunar un café con bollería en Madrid, no se van a ir a Valdebebas digo yo...porque ahí eso no existe. Sólo existen descampados, urbanizaciones cerradas y locales vacios con algún chino entre medias. Majadahonda parece un buen sitio por la oferta en pastelería y el estacionamiento regulado es más fácil y barato que en Madrid centro...que te puden raspar el "lambo".
Y tampoco a Vallecas. Ahí sólo se desayuna café con leche en vaso y churros como Obús.::
3- Morata es muy malo....ah...que lo había dicho ya.


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2019)

La hermana de morata está muy buena. No todo va a ser malo en este chaval.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (14 Ene 2019)

Morata está dispuesto a perder dinero para ir al Atlético, Simeone lo quiere traer, el Chelsea no cuenta con él... Todo pinta a que la operación se concretará.

Atlético de Madrid: Morata, dispuesto a bajarse el sueldo para jugar en el Atlético | Marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ene 2019)

Pues enhora buena morata ya era suplente de costa en la seleccion y me temo que pasara lo mismo ..


----------



## artemis (15 Ene 2019)

Lamentable la campaña ANTI-VAR que esta ejerciendo el mandril, los datos son claros, han corregido 6 actuaciones donde los arbitros habian pitado a favor del madrid injustamente...


----------



## RICK GRIMES (15 Ene 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues enhora buena morata ya era suplente de costa en la seleccion y me temo que pasara lo mismo ..



ya era suplente de costa?
y de quien no ha sido suplente este?, en el madrid, de todo el que venía (si no se llega a lesionar jesse, hubiese durado media temporada), en la juve con una delantera mas que factiblepara ser titular tampoco lo consiguió, con llorente el tronco y con un dybala que apenas se conocía, y demasiado joven.
Vuelve al real madrid y juega menos aún, pastizal que le sacan a los ingleses, y allí pues más de lo mismo, han visto que clase de pufo es, ni a giroud que ronda su retirada ha podido quitarle el puesto.
Niñato siempre llorando, que clase de hombre llora cada vez que mete un gol? ese es subnormal.
gran error del atletico en mi opinion.


----------



## Almeida (15 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Lamentable la campaña ANTI-VAR que esta ejerciendo el mandril, los datos son claros, han corregido 6 actuaciones donde los arbitros habian pitado a favor del madrid injustamente...



No pasa nada. Mientras que el tebeo francés otorgue el balón de oro a alguien del mandril estarán contentos ienso:


----------



## artemis (15 Ene 2019)

Almeida dijo:


> No pasa nada. Mientras que el tebeo francés otorgue el balón de oro a alguien del mandril estarán contentos ienso:



Oye, pues ya es día 15 y no sabemos nada del Bayern... ienso:


----------



## Almeida (15 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Oye, pues ya es día 15 y no sabemos nada del Bayern... ienso:



Están haciendo colecta entre la población y no han recaudado mucho por tres motivos:

- cuesta de enero; hay que pagar la tarjeta de crédito y los excesos navideños
- hace mucho frío y nieve; tienen que gastar mucho en calefacción... ah no, que no es españa, allí la energía es más barata pese a que la renta per capita es X2 respecto a hispanistán
- están chupando salchichas y pierden la noción del tiempo


----------



## Rubencillo (16 Ene 2019)

RICK GRIMES dijo:


> ya era suplente de costa?
> y de quien no ha sido suplente este?, en el madrid, de todo el que venía (si no se llega a lesionar jesse, hubiese durado media temporada), en la juve con una delantera mas que factiblepara ser titular tampoco lo consiguió, con llorente el tronco y con un dybala que apenas se conocía, y demasiado joven.
> Vuelve al real madrid y juega menos aún, pastizal que le sacan a los ingleses, y allí pues más de lo mismo, han visto que clase de pufo es, ni a giroud que ronda su retirada ha podido quitarle el puesto.
> Niñato siempre llorando, que clase de hombre llora cada vez que mete un gol? ese es subnormal.
> gran error del atletico en mi opinion.



Hay que reconocer que Lopez es un puto crack como representante. La de pasta que estara ganando moviendo al tronco este por tantos equipos y en tan pocos años.


----------



## fieraverde (16 Ene 2019)

A mi si me gustaria el fichaje de morata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ene 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> A mi si me gustaria el fichaje de morata.



A veces el cholismo no es lourdes...
Morata no hacia mas que caerse ante los defensas de lienchestein..


----------



## fieraverde (16 Ene 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A veces el cholismo no es lourdes...
> Morata no hacia mas que caerse ante los defensas de lienchestein..




Pero necesitas un delantero de referencia , si juegan juntos correa- griezmann te falta algo ahi , son dos segundo delantero.

En kalinic , pues es un jugador para el eibar... no se confia mucho y con razón.

A mi me gusta mucho luis suarez , kane , lewandosky , cavani .... morata es de lo mas potable con sus defectos. Y que haya sido un vikingo de mierda me da igual.


----------



## Iron IQ (16 Ene 2019)

Paso por preguntar donde jugará la final de la copa de su majestad, Girona con Barça?


----------



## artemis (16 Ene 2019)

Que manera de roVARnos... a ver si sale Carlos Velasco a explicarlo... ahhh no, que eso solo lo hace cuando se queja el jefe, FLORENTIMO... 

Bueno, partidazo que hemos hecho, de todas maneras, con esta manipulacion, nos ahorramos bastantes partidos para estar mas frescos cara a febrero...


----------



## fieraverde (16 Ene 2019)

Es lo que tiene jugar con una puta ameba de portero. Tus dos mejores jugadores en el banquillo hoy , espero que a alguno se le caigan los putos injertos esta noche , sobrado de los cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ene 2019)

Bueno hay que rotar...si casualmente el equipo rival sale con todo..ellos no juegan champions..

---------- Post added 16-ene-2019 at 21:46 ----------




J.D.Tippit dijo:


> Está haciendo un temporadón el Girona.



Y luego caera ante el levante o espanyol..


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Ene 2019)

sabéis decirme EL PRESUPUESTO del Gerona?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2019)

Mala suerte, pero el partido ha estado muy interesante.

Mejor, asi nos centramos en ganar la liga y la champions.


----------



## artemis (16 Ene 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> sabéis decirme EL PRESUPUESTO del Gerona?



Algo inferior al del Leganes la temporada pasada... ienso: de todas maneras, seguimos en la liga por encima de presupuestos mucho mayores al nuestro...


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Ene 2019)

no permitáis que el cholo se vaya nunca. su juego se está poniendo muy interesante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ene 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> no permitáis que el cholo se vaya nunca. su juego se está poniendo muy interesante



estaba jugado el equipo b..pero aun asinada comparable alresto dela soporifera jornada de copa del rey,,que mania de no ponerlas a PARTIDO UNICO


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Ene 2019)

a llorar al tartiere


----------



## qbit (17 Ene 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> estaba jugado el equipo b..pero aun asinada comparable alresto dela soporifera jornada de copa del rey,,que mania de no ponerlas a PARTIDO UNICO



Lo que hay que hacer, y lo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo, es abolir la Copa del Rey, que es una competición que sobra. Pero no interesa a los que se lucran de tantos partidos, ni a los yonquis del fútbol.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2019 at 00:53 ----------




artemis dijo:


> nos ahorramos bastantes partidos para estar mas frescos cara a febrero...



Si es que el no se consuela es porque no quiere,..
:XX:


----------



## artemis (17 Ene 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> no permitáis que el cholo se vaya nunca. su juego se está poniendo muy interesante



Mejor resultados que Solari


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ene 2019)

Y el farca cometiendo alineacion indebida..
Pero supongo que no lo eliminaran como paso al madrid..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2019)

No se ve nada con la puta niebla


----------



## Unlucky (19 Ene 2019)

¡Aupa Atléti!

Forsa siempre.


----------



## artemis (19 Ene 2019)

Ale, 0-3, goleada a los paletos aragoneses esos... El quinto ya lo tenemos a 9 puntos, y los HIJOS DE PUTA a 5


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2019)

Y gol del jugador del bayern..xd
.segun el MARCa por supuesto


----------



## ravenare (25 Ene 2019)

Que es eso de que Villarejo de dedicaba a espiar a los socios ? Alguna explicación? No era que vosotros no erais el trampas/es? Reconoced que don cinexin es igual de siniestro que el resto de presidentes de primera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ene 2019)

El villarejo es el nuevo soros...casualmente segun internet controla el mundo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2019)

Y ahora veremos al getafe equipo rocoso que saldra con el cuchillo en los dientes


----------



## artemis (26 Ene 2019)

3 puntos mas contra los paletos de Getafe... buen partido del equipo... el descanso entre semana nos va a venir bien mientras otros deben jugar la copa del chupito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2019)

la copa seria mas interesante si fuera a unico partido..pero el puto calvo rubiales y el otro no quieren


----------



## euromelon (26 Ene 2019)

A ver que dicen mis amigos artemis y Muttley de lo de morata


----------



## artemis (27 Ene 2019)

susenator dijo:


> Atlético de Madrid: Lucas Hernández se va al Bayern en enero | Marca.com





qbit dijo:


> Se confirma que sois la cantera del Farsern de Munich.
> 
> Un duro golpe a la defensa patética. Sin una buena defensa no sois nada.



Pues vamos por el dia 27 de enero y el Bayern sigue sin depositar 80 kilos...me temo que el payaso del marca y vosotros dos habeis hecho el ridiculo... sobre todo qbit... menudo gafe que es :XX::XX::XX: se come OWNED tras OWNED

Sobre Morata, Muttley ya opino, yo estoy expentante a ver que pasa... me parece mejor que Gameiro


----------



## euromelon (27 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Pues vamos por el dia 27 de enero y el Bayern sigue sin depositar 80 kilos...me temo que el payaso del marca y vosotros dos habeis hecho el ridiculo... sobre todo qbit... menudo gafe que es :XX::XX::XX: se come OWNED tras OWNED
> 
> Sobre Morata, Muttley ya opino, yo estoy expentante a ver que pasa... me parece mejor que Gameiro



Hay que ser pipero para creerse el marcaca. ..

---------- Post added 27-ene-2019 at 00:48 ----------




Muttley dijo:


> Algunas apreciaciones:
> 
> 1- Morata es muy malo.
> 2- Si Morata, su pareja y su representante tienen que irse se desayunar un café con bollería en Madrid, no se van a ir a Valdebebas digo yo...porque ahí eso no existe. Sólo existen descampados, urbanizaciones cerradas y locales vacios con algún chino entre medias. Majadahonda parece un buen sitio por la oferta en pastelería y el estacionamiento regulado es más fácil y barato que en Madrid centro...que te puden raspar el "lambo".
> ...



A disfrutar. ..


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2019)

Tanto que rabiásteis con el fichaje de Courtois y ahora traéis a Morata. No digáis nunca que de este agua no beberéis.




artemis dijo:


> Pobre todo qbit... menudo gafe que es :XX::XX::XX: se come OWNED tras OWNED



¿Qué owned me como yo? Es al revés: Por aquí no paráis de hacer el ridiculé, como con el caso Morata. Disfrutadlo.


---------- Post added 27-ene-2019 at 02:36 ----------




artemis dijo:


> 3 puntos mas contra los *paletos* de Getafe... buen partido del equipo... el descanso entre semana nos va a venir bien mientras otros deben jugar la copa del chupito



Paletos los del Getafe, los aragoneses, ... Haciendo amigos, ¿eh? Dime de qué presumes...

Sois como los culerdos: Si ganáis la Copa, es un título prestigioso (como la Liga Europa esa que la celebrábais como si hubiérais ganado la Liga de Campeones), pero si la perdéis, entonce es la copa del chupito.


----------



## ravenare (27 Ene 2019)

Gordo se ríe de Morata por lo malo que es. 
Gordo le toca apoyar a Morata porque lo dice el Cholo. Karma cósmico. Que lo disfrute.


----------



## ravenare (28 Ene 2019)

Viene ya Alvaro o que pasa? Tengo ganas de reírme de la gorda.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ene 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Gordo se ríe de Morata por lo malo que es.
> Gordo le toca apoyar a Morata porque lo dice el Cholo. Karma cósmico. Que lo disfrute.



No creo en Morata. Que me parece malo, además de madridista (pero no cantó el canguro al aleti...como si que hizo elmejorporterodelmundomemetendostodoslospartidos al Madrij)::

En el que sí creo es en el Cholo. Si hay alguien en el mundo que pueda hacer a Morata buen delantero, ese es el Cholo. Por lo menos para que estorbe lo suficiente para que Griezmann o Costa marquen.
Si hasta llevó a un jugador totalmente mediocre y prescindible como Mario Suárez a la selección. 

Por cierto, una semana más que todas las secciones del aleti de fútbol están por encima de las de los Trampistas. Creo que hay que irse a alevines para ver alguna sección en la que el aleti esté por debajo.


----------



## Almeida (28 Ene 2019)




----------



## artemis (28 Ene 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Viene ya Alvaro o que pasa? Tengo ganas de reírme de la gorda.



Pero tu de quien te vas a reir desgraciado? deberias estar escondido y tapadito, que tu equipo necesita de varias ayudas arbitrales para poder ganar cada partido... ser del VARcelona debe dar para paguita ya... fichazajo el Coutinho ese... 140 kilos fueron no??? una ganga...


----------



## fieraverde (28 Ene 2019)

Tenemos al mejor portero del mundo , que coño nos importa a nosotros el courtois ese?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2019)

ademas courtouis no era del atletico sino cedido por el judio ruso del chelsea


----------



## qbit (29 Ene 2019)

A mí el portero que más me gustó en el mundial fue el inglés.


----------



## javso (29 Ene 2019)

Detenido el Profe Ortega por violencia de género.

Detenido


----------



## ravenare (29 Ene 2019)

El profe Ortega genarizado. Se ve que llevaba su método a casa.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 09:34 ----------




artemis dijo:


> Pero tu de quien te vas a reir desgraciado? deberias estar escondido y tapadito, que tu equipo necesita de varias ayudas arbitrales para poder ganar cada partido... ser del VARcelona debe dar para paguita ya... fichazajo el Coutinho ese... 140 kilos fueron no??? una ganga...



De ti. Dije la gorda y has aparecido. Europutita.


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> El profe Ortega genarizado. Se ve que llevaba su método a casa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 09:34 ----------
> 
> De ti. Dije la gorda y has aparecido. Europutita.



jajajjaja cuando se carecen de argumentos, solo te quedan los insultos...


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ene 2019)




----------



## Muttley (29 Ene 2019)

Y este gif que pinta aquí?
Es un aficionado del Bilbao en la calle Licenciado Pozas a las afueras de San Mamés después de ponerse como una mona.

Normal. No es especial por tener apellidos vascos. Su equipo no gana ni va a ganar. El mejor de su equipo es nejro adoptado. Su amachu manda y él y su padre obedece. Las tias que conoce son feas y votan a Bildu. No hay siete provincias vascas. De hecho hay sólo tres y son españolas. No folla. No entiende a su abuela cuando habla el euskera de aldea. Las mismas tías que le odian, van más al sur de Miranda de Ebro y se ponen las bragas en la boca.

Su único placer es silbar el himno de España cuando toca, irse de vinos, poner estrelladas en el balcón, decir que el atleti fue sucursal hasta 1907, irse a Gandía para ir a la playa y hacer el gilipollas detrás de una reportera tirando a fea.


----------



## Popero (29 Ene 2019)

Soy nuevo por aqui pero me sumo a este hilo, Forsa Atleti!!! 
Si alguno me ve en la cola de las taquillas que salude, llevo siempre una mochila kanken roja. Por si alguien no sabe cual es os dejo una web de referencia para que la veais
De verdad saludarme, no conozco mucha gente en Madrid y ya que nos gusta lo mismo podemos tomar algo y comentar las jugadas


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2019)

Popero dijo:


> Soy nuevo por aqui pero me sumo a este hilo, Forsa Atleti!!!
> Si alguno me ve en la cola de las taquillas que salude, llevo siempre una mochila kanken roja. Por si alguien no sabe cual es os dejo una web de referencia para que la veais
> De verdad saludarme, no conozco mucha gente en Madrid y ya que nos gusta lo mismo podemos tomar algo y comentar las jugadas



Yo llevo solo una cosa en la mochila ESPAN... ::


----------



## Tricornio (29 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Yo llevo solo una cosa en la mochila ESPAN... ::



Y un par de bocadillos, 2/3 litronas cruzcampo, Clinex, pipas, almax, el dinero para las emergencias y un silbato


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Y este gif que pinta aquí?
> Es un aficionado del Bilbao en la calle Licenciado Pozas a las afueras de San Mamés después de ponerse como una mona.
> 
> Normal. No es especial por tener apellidos vascos. Su equipo no gana ni va a ganar. El mejor de su equipo es nejro adoptado. Su amachu manda y él y su padre obedece. Las tias que conoce son feas y votan a Bildu. No hay siete provincias vascas. De hecho hay sólo tres y son españolas. No folla. No entiende a su abuela cuando habla el euskera de aldea. Las mismas tías que le odian, van más al sur de Miranda de Ebro y se ponen las bragas en la boca.
> ...



Es un gif machista y como teneis un preparador fisico , cuya mision es pegar ostias , mujer incluida pues eso...


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Es un gif machista y como teneis un preparador fisico , cuya mision es pegar ostias , mujer incluida pues eso...



Joder Connor, mejor no digas nada, ya ha salido la mujer a decir que fue otra persona, que ella no lo ha denunciado y que no le ha pegado nunca...

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 10:28 ----------




Tricornio dijo:


> Y un par de bocadillos, 2/3 litronas cruzcampo, Clinex, pipas, almax, el dinero para las emergencias y un silbato



Tu quien eres? hueles a palangana ienso:

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 10:43 ----------

Ahhh se me olvidaba, 30 de enero y seguimos sin saber nada de los 80 kilos del Bayern...


----------



## Almeida (30 Ene 2019)

La culpa es del profe ortega por vivir en un suburbio de la costa marrón como móstoles, donde los vecinos no tienen otra cosa que hacer que meterse en la vida de los demás ienso:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2019)

Morata,,bueno mide lo mismo que costa,pesa lo mismo,hasta hacen los mismos tiros diagonales,la cosa es que siemrpe deja la sensacion de ser una version light.. si simeone logra que deje de caerse al suelo ante defensas de lienchestein ya sera una mejora


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Joder Connor, mejor no digas nada, ya ha salido la mujer a decir que fue otra persona, que ella no lo ha denunciado y que no le ha pegado nunca...
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 10:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Si que raro es todo no ? lo detienen lo sueltan y ahora resulta que sale su mujer diciendo que es un corderito , sabiendo como las gastan los uruguayos.. y encima quien es la misteriosa mujer que lo ha denunciado ? su amante ?


----------



## Tricornio (30 Ene 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Joder Connor, mejor no digas nada, ya ha salido la mujer a decir que fue otra persona, que ella no lo ha denunciado y que no le ha pegado nunca...
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 10:28 ----------
> 
> ...




Sabes muy bien quién soy...:Baile:


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2019)

Tricornio dijo:


> Sabes muy bien quién soy...:Baile:



Sabes que va ganando el Espanyol???


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2019)

y siguen el VAR con penal a favor del barca en el min 10...ala


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2019)

Bueno. Último día de la ventana de fichajes.
Con Morata ya entrenándose....se va Jonny, bueno, no se va porque nunca llegó.
De hecho se compró por 7millones hace apenas unos 6 meses....y se vende por 20 minolles. Hoy se ha confirmado el pase.
Gracias por los servicios prestados.

Ahora faltan unas horas para confirmar lo la prensa Trampas anunciaba a plena portada hace un mes.
"*Un central que terminará la actual temporada jugando en el histórico Bayern*"
Atlético de Madrid: Así ganó el Bayern la pelea por Lucas a Madrid y Manchester United | Marca.com
Así de entrada, según sale de la ducha, va al cajero, saca los 80.000.015 euros, se va a a ver a Tebas, le pone el cheque en la mano y luego pilla un cabify para agarrar el vuelo Madrid-Munich de Ryanair.Luego los 15 euros restantes para pagar la bolsa de entrenamiento como equipaje de mano.

También está a la espera Godín, que según la prensa Trampes está haciendo las maletas para Milán...bueno....tras el entrenamiento de recuperación. Sólo esperamos que llegue a tiempo al aeropuerto con la huelga de taxis.
El Milan irá a por Godín en enero
"los rossoneri han puesto sobre la mesa un contrato de dos años en el que el central uruguayo de 32 años percibiría 4.5 millones por temporada. El mismo medio citado asegura que *Godín ya habría dado el sí para incorporarse en enero*."

Mientras tanto, Filipe Luis, se va a la Juventus. Al parecer también hoy.
Filipe Luis y la oferta de la Juventus | Fichajes Atlético de Madrid....aunque bueno, no sé, podría ser el Arsenal. 
MERCADO | El equipo de la Premier que quiere fichar a Filipe Luis en enero | 90min.
Habrá vuelo directo Londres-Turin? Seguramente. 


En fin. Trampas y Trampes en la desestabilización permanente de nuestro club usando todo su poder mediático.
NO CONSUMAN.

El zasca definitivo puede ser la renovación de Oblak y del Cholo.
Y eso va a escocer. Unos cuantos años más tocando los huevos a esta gentuza.
Y con VAR.


----------



## barullo (31 Ene 2019)

Con tanta gente que dicen los rascanalgas de siempre que se nos va vamos a tener que hacer un twitter como el del Pepu invocando jugadores ¿eh Muttley? ::


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Con tanta gente que dicen los rascanalgas de siempre que se nos va vamos a tener que hacer un twitter como el del Pepu invocando jugadores ¿eh Muttley? ::



Bufff,....ya te digo.
Y lo de Jonny ha sentado especialmente mal en la caverna trampas.
Han reaccionado casi de inmediato, en apenas un par de horas, con sendos artículos. Con este movimiento no pueden culparnos de no seguir el fair play financiero, ese que llevan meses mentando. 13 minolles de beneficio. Les jode.

Mientras que *Marca* invoca que "Jonny está apenado"...
Atlético de Madrid: El sueño roto de Jonny en el Atlético | Marca.com

Para luego acusar indirectamente a Mendes.
"en una operación que no habría sido posible sin la fluida relación de los dirigentes rojiblancos con los agentes que controlan al Wolverhampton, curiosamente un mes después de que el propio Gil Marín cargara duramente contra el papel que cobran los representantes en el mundo del fútbol."

El _*As*_
Atlético de Madrid: El Wolverhampton de Mendes vuelve a 'ayudar' al Atlético - AS.com

El Asco no tiene tantos remilgos para acusar al portugués de "ayudar" al aleti.

"Y detrás de una operación de mercado del Atlético aparecía, una vez más, Jorge Mendes. El agente hace y deshace en el Wolverhampton desde que en 2016 ejerciera de intermediario en la compra del club por parte del grupo chino Fosun".

Y es que a Mendes le tienen crucificado desde que la maricona portuguesa prefieriera largarse del Madrij antes que aguantar a Capo Florentini.

OS JODEIS. Pvta caverna trampas.


----------



## barullo (31 Ene 2019)

Los periolistos ya sabes: aciertan una y fallan 20 pero es la una la que cuenta :fiufiu:

Son las cosas que tienen los charlatanes que encima van vendidos hacía alguna dirección en concreto


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2019)

Pasaba por aquí para saludar a Muttley que aún no ha dicho que el infantil a del real madrid ganó al atletico 

Por cierto lo entrena xabi alonso al que debíamos hacer todos una estatua por su batalla contra la mafia de hacienda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2019)

oy debuta morata..a ver si se ha contagiado de la mala hostia bien dirigida de costa..y deja de ser su version LIGHT...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2019)

penal a morata= ?


----------



## Vinicius Junior (3 Feb 2019)

Si el Atleti está esperando ganar la Liga con Morata de delantero...


----------



## artemis (3 Feb 2019)

Yo paso de ver la liga, menuda manipulación, ayer empata el Varcelona y hoy nos roban para evitar que nos acerquemos, casualmente un árbitro CATALÁN... A ver si salen a explicar porque no hay penalti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Si el Atleti está esperando ganar la Liga con Morata de delantero...



a diferencia del FARCA,,no le pitan un penal a favor ni aunque le hubieran amputado la pierna..el penal ni el VAR se molesto en verlo siquiera


----------



## Vinicius Junior (3 Feb 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a diferencia del FARCA,,no le pitan un penal a favor ni aunque le hubieran amputado la pierna..el penal ni el VAR se molesto en verlo siquiera



Lo cortés no quita lo paquete.


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2019)

Resumen del partido.
Penalti a favor del aleti con 0-0. NO lo pitan.
Penalti a favor del Betis con 0-0. SI lo pitan. 
Aquí nadie va a explicar nada. Nos roban a nosotros. Nos podemos olvidar de que los medios anden como con Vinicius 3 semanas consecutivas y protesta formal de los trampas.
ROBO. 
Trampes gana liga y trampas de segundo. La vida sigue. Todo igual. 
Y el VAR que sólo es malo cuando no aparece. Y ya se encargan ellos de esconderlo. 
Y mira que les cuesta....que solo hemos perdido dos partidos...los dos con penalties clarísimos que no se pitan a favor. 
Game over.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Lo cortés no quita lo paquete.



hoy ha sido un partido bastante trabado..con el arbitro pitando falta a favor del betis cada 2 minutos..


----------



## Tricornio (4 Feb 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Yo paso de ver la liga, menuda manipulación, ayer empata el Varcelona y hoy nos roban para evitar que nos acerquemos, casualmente un árbitro CATALÁN... A ver si salen a explicar porque no hay penalti



  :XX:

Un saludo amigo


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2019)

Tricornio dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Un saludo amigo



Un saludo palangana...


----------



## Tricornio (4 Feb 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Un saludo palangana...



No insultes tío.. que yo no te he faltado el respeto, solo he entrado a saludarte


----------



## fieraverde (5 Feb 2019)

El penalti de morata es algo escandaloso , al final van a tener razón los vikingos , esto es una puta estafa.


De todas formas , muy bien el betis tras una jornada copera con prorroga , los nuestros unas putas mariconas sin sangre con cero ambición , al cholo los injertos lo están amariconando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Feb 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> El penalti de morata es algo escandaloso , al final van a tener razón los vikingos , esto es una puta estafa.
> 
> 
> De todas formas , muy bien el betis tras una jornada copera con prorroga , los nuestros unas putas mariconas sin sangre con cero ambición , al cholo los injertos lo están amariconando.



pues eso cuanto queda para que Costa regrese?...


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> El penalti de morata es algo escandaloso , al final van a tener razón los vikingos , esto es una puta estafa.
> 
> 
> De todas formas , muy bien el betis tras una jornada copera con prorroga , los nuestros unas putas mariconas sin sangre con cero ambición , al cholo los injertos lo están amariconando.



Muy bien er beti? Tú vas borracho? Son el puto antifutbol mucho criticar al Cholo y meten 5 defensas... No me extraña que coman polla sevillista, que poca ambición....

Se nos fue un grande del Atleti y de España.... Hasta siempre Calleja... saluda a Luis de nuestra parte...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2019)

Y el finde derby contra un madrid que en la practica no juega a nada...


----------



## Almeida (14 Feb 2019)

Han encogido los avatares y no hay tags, verdad? :


----------



## fieraverde (14 Feb 2019)

Último año de abonado , no contribuyó más económicamente a esta mierda de deporte corrupto.


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2019)

Vuelvo a traer esto que no pretendo que se pierda con la migración del foro.
Arte puro. Para colocar en su propia sala del museo del Prado de bandolerismo y del robo madridista en cooperación con las autoridades competentes. Comité de árbitros, LFP, FEF y prensa cavernaria española. Yo os acuso. Caretas fuera.
Lo preservamos con cristal antibalas para conocimiento de las generaciones venideras.
Recordamos que estas acciones SI SE VISUALIZARON EN EL VAR.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Feb 2019)

Cholismo forever 

El Cholo Simeone renueva con el Atlético de Madrid hasta 2022


----------



## fieraverde (15 Feb 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Feb 2019)

Vaya borrusia que tanto se ha llevado un triplete del totenham.donde encajan goles del hasta casi jubilado Llorente


----------



## eloy_85 (15 Feb 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 85985



lo veo, y subo


----------



## Facha (16 Feb 2019)

Qué tal va el asunto? Seguís llorando?


----------



## fieraverde (16 Feb 2019)

Facha dijo:


> Qué tal va el asunto? Seguís llorando?



Y vosotros? Que tal el var ese? Desde que se quejó el mafioso de acs vais como un tiro..


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2019)

Facha dijo:


> Qué tal va el asunto? Seguís llorando?



Hostia Facha, sigues vivo? pensaba que te habias muerto, de hecho, desde un sonado OWNED no te veia, ahora no me acuerdo cual fue la humillacion que recibiste... ¿como te va?


----------



## euromelon (16 Feb 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia Facha, sigues vivo? pensaba que te habias muerto, de hecho, desde un sonado OWNED no te veia, ahora no me acuerdo cual fue la humillacion que recibiste... ¿como te va?



Solo falta que aparezca jota....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

El campo PACO DE MIERDA llamado vallecas...por supuesto tan estrecho que no cumple con la norma uefa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

por supuesto partido trabajo porque nunca hay espacio para moverse


----------



## barullo (16 Feb 2019)

Muy bien estos últimos minutos del equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

los del rayo o corrian que se las pelaban o es la sensacion al ser un campo de futbolin?


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2019)

Ale, *3 puntos mas* y lo de mas merito, salir de vallecas sin que nos roben la cartera... que asco de equipo de comunistas...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2019)

3 puntitos mas.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Feb 2019)

Qué habéis liado hoy? No se os puede dejar solos

El VAR salva al Atleti: posible penalti de Giménez sobre De Tomás


A ver si baja el rayo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

no se Yo,,si el RAYO corriera como hoy estaria en puestos UEFA..vamos como en la ida en el wanda.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

Uno a uno del Atlético: El día que no estén Griezman y Oblak... apaga y vámonos genial..pero cuadno el MADRID juega de pena como el otro dia en amsterdam es.."aguantaron",,se abre la veda..


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Feb 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Ale, *3 puntos mas* y lo de mas merito, salir de vallecas sin que nos roben la cartera... que asco de equipo de comunistas...



Pues parece que la jugada del gol había fuera de juego de morata...


----------



## Muttley (16 Feb 2019)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Pues parece que la jugada del gol había fuera de juego de morata...



Pues parece que no.
El gol de Griezmann fue legal: no fue fuera de juego de Morata
Yo se que tenéis ganas y tal para tapar penalties fuera del área y fueras de juego que no son.
Ser segundos por lo civil y lo crimininal
Debe ser un nuevo récord:
Gol de penalti a favor que no es. 
Dos goles anulados en contra en dos partidos (Ajax y Atleti) por supuesto fuera de juego que no es.
Penalti en contra que no pitan.
Y todo revisado por VAR 
Y yo que creía que meter dos goles en fuera de juego en una prórroga de champions era imposible de batir...
Morata flipa. Normal. 
Morata: "Podía llevar un gol, dos penaltis y una asistencia..."


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2019)

bueno y en el camp nou,,,un penal a favor del barca por rozar levemente a pique


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Feb 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues parece que no.
> El gol de Griezmann fue legal: no fue fuera de juego de Morata
> Yo se que tenéis ganas y tal para tapar penalties fuera del área y fueras de juego que no son.
> Ser segundos por lo civil y lo crimininal
> ...



Pues si sigues pensando eso después de verlo,no solo lo pareces, además lo eres.


Fuera de juego de Morata en el gol del Atlético, ley de compensación ante el robo sufrido en el derbi madrileño.


----------



## Muttley (16 Feb 2019)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Pues si sigues pensando eso después de verlo,no solo lo pareces, además lo eres.
> 
> 
> Fuera de juego de Morata en el gol del Atlético, ley de compensación ante el robo sufrido en el derbi madrileño.



No participa en la jugada ni obtiene ventaja de la misma.
Otro link.
https://www.marca.com/futbol/primera-division/2019/02/16/5c68424546163f40a78b45ef.html.
Pero vamos. Que si alguien quiere compensarnos por algo que nos permita meter goles en fuera de juego o jugar con la mano en el área en un par de Champions que nos atracaron.


----------



## qbit (16 Feb 2019)

Enhorabuena por el robo al Rayo Vallecano.

Así gana el Pateti: Con juego sucio y robando.


----------



## fieraverde (17 Feb 2019)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Pues si sigues pensando eso después de verlo,no solo lo pareces, además lo eres.
> 
> 
> Fuera de juego de Morata en el gol del Atlético, ley de compensación ante el robo sufrido en el derbi madrileño.



Sabes lo que es un fuera de juego posicional? Olvidate del penalti de negricius fuera de juego , olvidate , si no sabes lo que es un fuera de juego posicional tal vez la petanca o la rana sean tus deportes....


----------



## artemis (17 Feb 2019)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Pues parece que la jugada del gol había fuera de juego de morata...



Te iba a contestar pero estos cabrones ya te han humillado y hecho ver que no tienes ni puta idea de reglamento....

Bonus Track:

"El árbitro acierta": la sinceridad de Raúl de Tomás tras el Rayo-Atlético


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2019)

Nuestras chicas jugando contra el trampes femenino.
Semifinales Copa de la Reina. Lo están dando todo.
Vamos chicas!....a por ellas!

Edito: gol de Ludmila. 1-0 y descanso


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Feb 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Uno a uno del Atlético: El día que no estén Griezman y Oblak... apaga y vámonos genial..pero cuadno el MADRID juega de pena como el otro dia en amsterdam es.."aguantaron",,se abre la veda..



la diferencia entre dar penasco en tu campo a tu propia aficion contra un semidescendido y traer un buen resultado para vuelta de una eliminatoria

si no entendéis ni eso, no me extraña que no vayais a ganar nunca la champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2019)

Un 1 a 2 no es mucho ero notose como corrian los del rayo ayer,,joder si jugasen asi todos los dias ganarian la puta champions...nuestra liga santander tienen potencial si los demas equipos jugasen con esa misma mentalidad todas las jornadas


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2019)

¿Dónde está ese cuernitos que decía que empatar con el Girona era demigrante?


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> *la diferencia entre dar penasco en tu campo a tu propia aficion contra un semidescendido* y traer un buen resultado para vuelta de una eliminatoria
> 
> si no entendéis ni eso, no me extraña que no vayais a ganar nunca la champions



Y ganar, en cambio, vosotros contra uno que no ganaba en los ultimos 13 años... es otro nivel a dar penasco... 

Desde luego, cuando los hijos de puta hablan, mas meten la pata


----------



## Muttley (19 Feb 2019)

Estimados Atléticos.
Para ir calentando motores.
Artículo donde se relata las tropelías, robos descarados, agresiones que ha sufrido el equipo desde el amanecer de los tiempos.
Solo por hacer sombra a los más mejores equipos del mundo mundial.
Ojo que no tiene desperdicio.
Desde 18 minutos de añadido hasta que el rival mete el gol de la victoria, pasando por agresiones de la policia a cuerpo técnico y jugadores, goles en fuera de juego, penalties escamoteados, balones que no entran pero si que el árbitro “los ve dentro”, expulsiones, sanciones brutales....vamos da para llenar varias salas del museo de las trampas de la UEFA.
Con vídeos y tal.
Además no incluye ni la mano de Ramos en el área ni el fuera de juego por dos metros que nos robó la champions d 2016.
Los 10 arbitrajes europeos al Atlético más polémicos

Todo esto lo digo para que nos vayamos preparando.
Otro año más!


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Estimados Atléticos.
> Para ir calentando motores.
> Artículo donde se relata las tropelías, robos descarados, agresiones que ha sufrido el equipo desde el amanecer de los tiempos.
> Solo por hacer sombra a los más mejores equipos del mundo mundial.
> ...



Y que te parece cuando simeone quiso saltar al campo a agredir agredir varane sin provocación previa?


----------



## fieraverde (19 Feb 2019)

A mi me está flipando los lloriqueos del partido de baloncesto ese , deporte que no me gusta y que me suda el pollón totalmente , hay una jugada donde un negro casi le arranca la cabeza a otro negro y no pitan nada ? 


Nos roban a nosotros , tangan al ajax y el domingo al barcelona ( aunque estos son tan ladrones como ellos y por mi que se mueran los dos)...
Nos vamos de la ACB , Nos vamos de la ACB .....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2019)

Rubiales muerete,,eso habria que cantarlo.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Feb 2019)

Rubiales es un calvo de mierda y sabe lo que vende , en el mundo a quien coño le importa un betis o un getafe , valencia ? 

Al igual que el otro bastardo del tébas sabe que lo que vende son los dos tramposos de mierda ... 

La champions es mas o menos lo mismo , ya pasó el año del barsa con el psg , o los del trampas con bayern por ejemplo .... 

Es todo pasta ... mirad como se reparten las entradas en las finales ... todo marcas , patrocinadores , imaginaos una final monaco- oporto como la que se dió hace tiempo , eso ahora no se podría consentir ......


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2019)

Os han quitado chincheta. ..


----------



## barullo (19 Feb 2019)

Mañana tenemos un partido importantísimo y va nos quita la chincheta el listocorral de Calópez...


----------



## Muttley (20 Feb 2019)

Entro a la guarde, veo que mi post con los robos históricos de la uefa al aleti ha escocido a algún moderador tramposo y lo ha dejado caer.
No vaya a ser que alguien lo lea!!!
Y yo que creía que esto de burbuja era un foro de disidencia y opiniones divergentes a la opinión oficial y general tramposa. 
Que será lo siguiente...contratar a Toñin el torero de director de catering de burbuja?
Calopez. Último aviso. Chincheta al aleti YA. Cojones.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Entro a la guarde, veo que mi post con los robos históricos de la uefa al aleti ha escocido a algún moderador tramposo y lo ha dejado caer.
> No vaya a ser que alguien lo lea!!!
> Y yo que creía que esto de burbuja era un foro de disidencia y opiniones divergentes a la opinión oficial y general tramposa.
> Que será lo siguiente...contratar a Toñin el torero de director de catering de burbuja?
> Calopez. Último aviso. Chincheta al aleti YA. Cojones.





Muttley dijo:


> Entro a la guarde, veo que mi post con los robos históricos de la uefa al aleti ha escocido a algún moderador tramposo y lo ha dejado caer.
> No vaya a ser que alguien lo lea!!!
> Y yo que creía que esto de burbuja era un foro de disidencia y opiniones divergentes a la opinión oficial y general tramposa.
> Que será lo siguiente...contratar a Toñin el torero de director de catering de burbuja?
> Calopez. Último aviso. Chincheta al aleti YA. Cojones.



Jajajajaja. Ya puestos que tenga el rayo chincheta


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mañana tenemos un partido importantísimo y va nos quita la chincheta el listocorral de Calópez...



Igual perdéis por culpa de la chincheta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2019)

Bueno la juventus si saca su 3 5 2 ..se cerraran mas fuerte que una española "con dolor e cabeza"...es un catenazzio puro y duro..


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Igual perdéis por culpa de la chincheta



Pues no, pero podría haber elegido otro momento.

En este foro se buscan los hilos como el culo y tener que buscar este hilo 28 páginas atrás para comentar puede ser agotador y quitar las ganas de escribir


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no, pero podría haber elegido otro momento.
> 
> En este foro se buscan los hilos como el culo y tener que buscar este hilo 28 páginas atrás para comentar puede ser agotador y quitar las ganas de escribir



No te aparece en la barra de tu navegador al escribir atletico de Madrid? Yo no busco hilos en el foro. Empiezo a escribie en el navegador y ya 

Hoy vere el partido muy relajado no me importa demasiado quien gane. Veo pocos goles en principio . Aunque nadie podía haberse esperado lo de ayer cre9bque se pagaba 100 a 1


----------



## Unlucky (20 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no, pero podría haber elegido otro momento.
> 
> En este foro se buscan los hilos como el culo y tener que buscar este hilo 28 páginas atrás para comentar puede ser agotador y quitar las ganas de escribir



A mi me ha costado encontraros, y eso que estoy siguiendo el tema. 
Otra chapuza del calvo, no funcionan bien las alertas. 

Aúpa Atléti!! 
A ver qué hacen hoy.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> No te aparece en la barra de tu navegador al escribir atletico de Madrid? Yo no busco hilos en el foro. Empiezo a escribie en el navegador y ya
> 
> Hoy vere el partido muy relajado no me importa demasiado quien gane. Veo pocos goles en principio . Aunque nadie podía haberse esperado lo de ayer cre9bque se pagaba 100 a 1



Con el movil no. Con el pc pues no he probado aún


----------



## fieraverde (20 Feb 2019)

Me piro en un rato al wanda amiguis , la cosa pinta jodida , es lo que hay ........


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Lamantabla lo de la chincheta, menos mal que estaba el hilo en primera pagina.


----------



## HATE (20 Feb 2019)

Lo que han tardado en quitar la puta chincheta. Ya era hora joder.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> A mi me ha costado encontraros, y eso que estoy siguiendo el tema.
> Otra chapuza del calvo, no funcionan bien las alertas.
> 
> Aúpa Atléti!!
> A ver qué hacen hoy.



A ti te ha costado por no fregar el monitor e
Aún sigues siendo mi amiga no kosher?


----------



## Unlucky (20 Feb 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> A ti te ha costado por no fregar el monitor e
> Aún sigues siendo mi amiga no kosher?



Va a ser eso, tenía plancha acumulada. 
Sigo siendo no kosher, lo de la amistad depende de ti.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Jajajajaj que casualidad llega Morata y empiezan a filtrarse alineaciones


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Estoy viendo el sevilla lazio. Esta dominando, y perdiendo, la lazio.

Malo, el sevilla se queda con 10. Segunda amarilla al mudo vazquez y con la lazio apretando.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Me piro en un rato al wanda amiguis , la cosa pinta jodida , es lo que hay ........



Ya nos contarás...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Diego costa titular.


----------



## Sekisber (20 Feb 2019)

Alguien sabe dónde verlo piratilla en internet??? Se dan nutris


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Sekisber dijo:


> Alguien sabe dónde verlo piratilla en internet??? Se dan nutris



Elitegol TV | Lacasadeltikitaka - fútbol Online - LaLiga Santander


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2019)

Bien ya empezamo con un plantillazo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Hemos salido bien.


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bien ya empezamo con un plantillazo



Hemos salido bien. A ver si aguantan asi.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Jajajaja godin le ha metido un balonazo a CR7 cuando estaba en el suelo


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

Hola amçs, ¿cómo les va?
Sale la vieja guardia:
Resurrección, el Costras, Godín, Torres, etc.
Neesitamos la sexpeiencia, veremos si , sobre todo a los dos últimos, les aguanta el físico.

Partido de poder a poder, las espadas en lo alto y tal.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

MEnudo partidazo. Vamos a ganar, han salido enchufadisimos. El costa es un cancer para la defensa de los espaguettis.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2019)

Que buena jugada del aleti


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Ufff casi penalty


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Jajajaja s le perdona a diego costra la segunda amarilla por tirarse jajaajjajajaa y se pita falta


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Un partidazo, y no la puta mierda de partidos de madri o el barsa. Estan los de la juve cagadisimos.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Vaya 2 amarillas os acaban de perdonar

Tendríais que estar ya con 10


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2019)

El city del NANDROLONA la esta palmando en alemania


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Los mejores 45 minutos que he visto al aleti en muchos años. Han faltado 2 golitos... y han sobrado amarillas.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El city del NANDROLONA la esta palmando en alemania



Que se joda.


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2019)

Bueno, vemos que los penaltis que le pitan al Madrid a nosotros no.... El árbitro ha hecho ya su trabajo ha borrado a Costa y Thomas para el partido de la vuelta


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

Jdrrrr con el Costrassss
Perdonando así no vamos, no vamos....


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Joderrrrrrrrr vaya oportunidades de costa y griezmann


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

sale morata por D costa supongo

Lemar por thomas. A ver si mejora lemar


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2019)

joder estos del patetico son penosos, tienen una contra clara y la cagan


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)




----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2019)

ahora es cuando la gitana te la clava 1-1 y eliminatoria palmada

JAjaja ni falta que hace, VAReados


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2019)

Jajaja menos mal que hay var para evitar que robeis


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

U-R-U-G-U-A-CH-O


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

Y el teatrero Chelini, vuelve a protestar.

Son el puro Trampini estos de la Juve, la versión de los ciervos spagueti


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

menuda noche, nos los estamos comiendo, la final en el wanda, un partidazo joder.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDINNNNNNNNNNNNN

U-R-U-G-U-A-CH-O


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Justiziaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Lo ha marcado ronaldo jajjajajajajajaajjaaj


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2019)

que patetico, los goles de los centrales en rebotes, todo muy paleti


----------



## Tractoruña (20 Feb 2019)

El anulado qué os ha parecido?

Me ha recordado al penalty que hizo Chiellini a Lucas Vázquez que les pareció injusto pero ahora les parece bien.


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

j-z dijo:


> que patetico, los goles de los centrales en rebotes, todo muy paleti



Cuando marca GRamos ó similar, es que es un jugador completo, domina las dos áreas, y tal.
Cuando ocurre en otros equipos: kk de delanteros, os tienen que salvar los defensas.

Pura óptica cierva


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

FINALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL El mejor equipo de españa en todos los aspectos, juego, coraje, aficion.


----------



## Tractoruña (20 Feb 2019)

A ver si no se deja robar en Turín y el Atleti llega a la final que se lo merece. Felicidades colchonetas.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

Tractoruña dijo:


> A ver si no se deja robar en Turín y el Atleti llega a la final que se lo merece. Felicidades colchonetas.



En turin es otra historia, juzgaremos a la contra y catenazzio


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

2.0
Resultado magnífico, excelente.
Si nos lo hubieran dicho hace dos horas....

Bien. Disfrutemos y a seguir.
LATIDO A LATIDO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2019)

vaya con morata,,marca 2 goles en lo que lleva de fichado y se los anulan.. al menos veo que se ha dejado de tropezarse con el balon en los pies


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> vaya con morata,,marca 2 goles en lo que lleva de fichado y se los anulan.. al menos veo que se ha dejado de tropezarse con el balon en los pies



A morata el cholo le va a venir bien, va a sacar lo mejor de este tio que viene de depresiones y malos royos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Feb 2019)

Enhorabuena colchonetas...espero lleguéis a la final.


----------



## escalocalor (20 Feb 2019)

Los cuartos con el City a ver que tal


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2019)

Partidazo de todo el equipo... que lo podemos resumir en una imagen...


----------



## tarzanete (20 Feb 2019)

Hasta otro día brothers de la net
Dia feliz desde luego.


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2019)




----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2019)

No nos chupemos las pollas todavía
El var ha mostrado que una falta fuera del área es penalti o no según el equipo. Para nosotros nunca lo será. Para otros lo es siempre. 
El var ha demostrado que a un jugador se le pueden hacer dos penalties que son, anular dos goles legales y todo ello en solo 4 partidos.
Por supuesto si ese jugador es del aleti.
Estamos eliminados y lo sabéis. 
No nos dejarán pasar. Nunca lo han hecho. 
No van a empezar ahora.
El partido espectacular. 
Porque a pesar que sabemos que no tenemos ninguna posibilidad lo dimos todo. Y ganamos con justicia. Cómo hay que hacerlo. Nos hace sentir orgullosos.
Forza aleti


----------



## MagicPep (21 Feb 2019)

graciass atleti ayer me hicisteis reir a saco con la Ronalda... violador, violador violador !!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Feb 2019)

Mirad al gilipollas este  no se puede ser más tonto


----------



## HATE (21 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mirad al gilipollas este  no se puede ser más tonto




Dice la verdad aunque a muchos les duela.


----------



## Unlucky (21 Feb 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Dice la verdad aunque a muchos les duela.



Sí, pero un solo jugador no hace equipo. 
Digo yo que no ganó el solito las cinco. 
Y ayer se comió una mierda por prepotente y bocazas. 

FORZA ATLÉTI!!!


----------



## fieraverde (21 Feb 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Dice la verdad aunque a muchos les duela.




5 litros de lefa se bebió anoche.


Bueno pues el var es otra arma perfecta para impedir que un equipo pueda ganarte , a mi me recuerda a la pelicula de evasión o victoria donde los nazis tenian que ganar si o si..


El trampas , el trampes , el trampen de munich y el trampini están de enhorabuena con esta nueva herramienta.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Feb 2019)




----------



## euromelon (21 Feb 2019)

Por cierto cuantos partidos de Sancion al cornudo simeone por gestos obscenos?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Feb 2019)

Como en la seleccion se nota que regresaron koke Costa


----------



## Unlucky (21 Feb 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Por cierto cuantos partidos de Sancion al cornudo simeone por gestos obscenos?



¿Cómo va lo de NoBale? 
¿Y lo de Gramos?


----------



## euromelon (21 Feb 2019)

Lola la ardilla española dijo:


> ¿Cómo va lo de NoBale?
> ¿Y lo de Gramos?



Lo de Bale era un gesto claramente dirígido a la prensa aparte de según la cultura judía no es ofensivo 

Qué pasa con el premio Nobel de zergio?


----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2019)

La Juve perdiendo 130 minolles en bolsa por haber palmado ayer.
La Juventus se desinfla en Bolsa tras su derrota frente al Atlético de Madrid
Alguien se cree que vamos a pasar esta eliminatoria???
YO NO. Alguien esta´comprando hoy como un campeón, y cuando nos eliminen....a vender!!!!!
La UEFA será cómplice necesario. Nocturnidad y alevosía usando el VAR como arma para atracar por la espalda.
Y en cuando a CR7, el problema no es que sea tramposo, chulo y maricón.
El problema es que le gusta que le de un moro y por eso nos enseña el tamaño del pene sarraceno.
Un palmo.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Feb 2019)

El chiellini y bonucci son dos pedazos de mierdas , hay que tener cuidado con esos mierdas.

Luis Suárez teniá que haberle arrancado el pescuezo.


----------



## Unlucky (21 Feb 2019)




----------



## Pollepolle (21 Feb 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> La Juve perdiendo 130 minolles en bolsa por haber palmado ayer.
> La Juventus se desinfla en Bolsa tras su derrota frente al Atlético de Madrid
> Alguien se cree que vamos a pasar esta eliminatoria???
> YO NO. Alguien esta´comprando hoy como un campeón, y cuando nos eliminen....a vender!!!!!
> ...



Ya empezais a llorar antes de perder?? Que puto asco dais. 

Lo que jamas pasara es que la Champions la gane un guarruzo y gitano como el cholo que es subnormal profundo.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Feb 2019)

Polepole dijo:


> Ya empezais a llorar antes de perder?? Que puto asco dais.
> 
> Lo que jamas pasara es que la Champions la gane un guarruzo y gitano como el cholo que es subnormal profundo.



Avre jrandre


----------



## Edge2 (24 Feb 2019)

Empieza el partido contra el villarreal. El publico corean Que huevos tienes el cholo que huevos tiene "


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2019)

bueno gol de morata por fin y asistencia de costa...hya van recuperando el fisico como el año pasado


----------



## Muttley (25 Feb 2019)

Buenos días a la gente de bien.
Tras la victoria al Villarreal tiempo de parada y reflexión.
ültimos 5 partidos.
1- Perdemos contra el Betis. No nos pitan un penalti de libro a Morata, y si nos pitan un penalti en contra.
Juego al tran al tran. Mediocre ante un rival al que deberíamos haber exigido más.
2- Perdemos contra el Trampas. Un penalti que no es a Vinicius por más de un metro. Un gol nuestro anulado que si es. Un penalti nuestro que también es. 
Morata acumula ya un gol anulado y dos penalties que no le pitan. En sólo dos partidos.
Jugamos descentrados....pero aunque hubiéramos jugado el mejor partido de la historia, simplemente partiendo de un gol en contra y sin que te piten dos...es imposible ganar.
3-Ganamos al Rayo. Con gol legal. Seguimos sin desarrollar nuestro mejor juego.
4-Arrasamos a la Juve. La VARuefa Nos anula gol legal de Morata. También pone fuera del área algo que efectivamente es fuera de juego. Pero que si juegas de blanco te lo colocan dentro.
5-Ganamos al Villarreal. Buen juego. Penalti con agresión a Morata que de nuevo no pitan.

Balance. 
2 penalties en contra de los cuales uno es de vergüenza. 3 penalties a favor que no nos pitan. Nos anulan 2 goles.
Todo en 5 partidos de los que nos obligan a perder 2.
Y todo ello con VAR. Seores CON VAR. Hay un señor mirando nisesabe de cámaras para afirmar sin rubor alguno que lo de Vinicius en el metropolitano es penalti "dentro del área" o que ayer se agredió a Morata. (y 2 ahí tiene que actuar de oficio, es una aagresión dentro del área, penalti y expulsión).
Y todo para que el Trampas quede segundo sí o sí y para que la UEFA nos haga la encerrona en Turín. Se ve venir a kilómetros.
ES VERGONZOSO.
Tienen montado el mayor esquema criminal deportivo de la historia. Dejan el arreglo de las series mundiales de 1919 a la altura de robar unas bragas en un puesto callejero. La mafia lleva 60 años activa. Y no se va a detener.
NUNCA nos van a dejar progresar como equipo. LADRONES y TRAMPOSOS.


----------



## fieraverde (25 Feb 2019)

El var este es lo peor que han podido implantar, algo que se supone iba a hacer justicia , a disposición de los dos tramposos.

Esto si que es te meo en la PUTA cara y te digo a la PUTA cara que es lluvia.

Corrupción pura y dura tébas... El atleti no vende y el Trampas se te cae y te deja sin Liga, hay que mantenerlo con vida.


----------



## Muttley (25 Feb 2019)

la prueba final. Por si hubiera pocas. 
Es comparar el gol de ayer de Kondogbia con el gol anulado de Morata a la Juve.
Ambos revisados por VAR.
Pues al Valencia se lo conceden.
Al aleti evidentemente se lo ANULAN.

TRAMPOSOS HIJOS DE PVTA.
Estamos muertos en Champions....y en la liga a pelear por ser terceros, porque el segundo ya sabemos quién vaR a quedar.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Feb 2019)

El patetico siempre pierde por ser unos guarros. Con equipos decentes su unico recurso es hqcer el guarro y lesionar a otros jugadores. Y asi, siendo unos zaborreros que solo saben entrar a joder, es imposible ganar. Ni var ni ostias, el problema es el cholo que es un cornudo barriobajero y subnormal. Digno de la ficion guarruza y lumpen del patetico.


----------



## Muttley (25 Feb 2019)

Polepole dijo:


> El patetico siempre pierde por ser unos guarros. Con equipos decentes su unico recurso es hqcer el guarro y lesionar a otros jugadores. Y asi, siendo unos zaborreros que solo saben entrar a joder, es imposible ganar. Ni var ni ostias, el problema es el cholo que es un cornudo barriobajero y subnormal. Digno de la ficion guarruza y lumpen del patetico.



Clásico. Joer. Un multi de Toñín el torero.
Por lo menos no ha sacado lo de "y tenemos 18 champions... gñé".
Ya lo sacó anoche Crabajal cuando se dió por aludido y se picó con la cuenta de twitter del aleti. Estilo tramposo. Como el de cristiANO.
Hoy se están tocando la pichiruli que ayer el Trampas ganó "specalité de la maison". Hoy es un gran día. Rial Madrij en estado puro. Gñé.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2019)

Ya empieza el MARCA...
Campaña para llevar de delanteros a la seleccion a un par de don nadies del GETAFE..
Que narices si uno de ellos tiene 36 AÑOS..


----------



## euromelon (26 Feb 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Clásico. Joer. Un multi de Toñín el torero.
> Por lo menos no ha sacado lo de "y tenemos 18 champions... gñé".
> Ya lo sacó anoche Crabajal cuando se dió por aludido y se picó con la cuenta de twitter del aleti. Estilo tramposo. Como el de cristiANO.
> Hoy se están tocando la pichiruli que ayer el Trampas ganó "specalité de la maison". Hoy es un gran día. Rial Madrij en estado puro. Gñé.



Polepole es el antiguo forero n o d i a n o

Sí escribo junto se censura . Tuvo que inmo larse cuando se filtro su fb y su cara de subnormal. No es madridista aunque tengamos alguien con deficiencias en nuestra aficion como se ve por los que me tienen ignorado lo que hno hay en el Madrid es rojos de mierda


----------



## artemis (27 Feb 2019)

Bueno, interesante fin de semana, ganamos a los paletos de villareal, se demostro que el cerdilla es una puta mierda, y que el Real Vardrid mucho llorar por la tecnologia cuando no le ayudan, luego no amenazan con irse de la liga tras lo del levante...

Hoy dia de palomitas, a ver como los fills de puta y los hijos de puta se van a roVAR mutuamente... molaria que el paleto de camas diera una patada al aire delante de Messi a ver que pasa 

Yo seguire sin ir con ninguno de estos hijos de puta, porque ninguno me representa...


----------



## Muttley (27 Feb 2019)

Escenificación del partido esta noche.
Dos monos robando un tapacubos brillante.
¿Quién será más rápido?







Bonus track
Mientras tanto, Rata Courtois comiendole el quesito a Alba Carrillo....


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2019)

Buenos días amigos y gente de bien,

Abro la prensa deportiva hoy y me encuentro que el árbitro para la encerrona juventina lo designa Roberto Rosetti, jefe del comité de árbitros de la UEFA.
El Sr. Rosetti es turinés. Y vive en Turín.
Con lo cual ya sabemos lo que nos va a pasar.
Algún trampillas podría preguntar cómo es posible que teniendo un trencilla turinés de jefe, se pitara penalti el año pasado en el 93.
Bueno, la respuesta es muy fácil. El Sr. Rosetti se incorporó como mandamás de los árbitros UEFA el 1 de Agosto de 2018.
Sea como sea, estamos bien JODIDOS.

Alerta: un turinés designará el árbitro del Juventus-Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (3 Mar 2019)

Buenas tardes, antonio y morata en la delantera. Importante partido hoy con la real.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Mar 2019)

JUGADORES TITULARES
OBLAKPortero
GODÍNDefensa
FILIPE LUISDefensa
JUANFRANDefensa
J.M. GIMÉNEZDefensa
KOKECentrocampista
SAÚLCentrocampista
LEMARCentrocampista
RODRIGOCentrocampista
GRIEZMANNDelantero
MORATADelantero
BANQUILLO
ADÁNPortero
ARIASDefensa
SAVICDefensa
N.PÉREZDefensa
THOMASCentrocampista
VITOLOCentrocampista
CORREADelantero
VÍCTOR MOLLEJODelantero


----------



## fieraverde (3 Mar 2019)

Las posiblidades de quitarle al trampes la liga son escasas , lo unico que me motiva de este partido es que morata vaya cogiendo mas confianza.


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2019)

Yo lo veo negro.
No nos van a dejar sacar 5 puntos de ventajas al Trampas.
Han hecho el ridiculo con el Trampes y ahora buscan salvar la temporada doméstica tras caer en Copa y ser violados en Liga. 
Y eso pasa por ser segundos. 
Este partido es encerrona de libro. Como la vuelta de la Juve.
A ver cómo reaccionamos.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Mar 2019)

Uff morata, que 2 ocasiones. Se le ve bien.


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2019)

Me como lo que dije de Morata.
No daba un duro por él. Y mira. Hubiera hecho como 6 goles en tres partidos si no le llegan a robar. Y bien de cabeza y en carrera.
Por cierto Theo es un coladero.
El aleti insiste una y otra vez por su banda. Es muy fácil cogerle la espalda. Un cono tipo Arbeloa. 30 millones de cono. Y 5 netos.
Y como se ha comido la marca de Morata en el primero. 
Yo aún no me fío ni con 0-2.
En cualquier momento se inventan un penalti o nos echan a alguien.


----------



## artemis (3 Mar 2019)

Estamos jugando muy bien, yo metería a Vitolo ahora


----------



## Edge2 (3 Mar 2019)

joder, han expulsado a koke.


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2019)

Ya se había dicho.
Expulsión en contra.
Ahora toca el penalti en contra.


----------



## artemis (3 Mar 2019)

Bueno, la segunda parte ha estado genial para entrenar cara a Turín...

Tres puntos más, a cinco ya los hijos de puta


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2019)

Malas noticias en europa con la eliminacion de los lisiados del RM.


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2019)

Os pongo esta buena noticia y de paso os subo el hilo que estaba donde se merece, en el fondo del foro, ahora que el amado líder os ha quitado la discriminación de la que disfrutábais de tenerlo con chincheta (jodeos):

Alegría del Madrid en la Youth League: gana al Atleti y a cuartos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Os pongo esta buena noticia y de paso os subo el hilo que estaba donde se merece, en el fondo del foro, ahora que el amado líder os ha quitado la discriminación de la que disfrutábais de tenerlo con chincheta (jodeos):
> 
> Alegría del Madrid en la Youth League: gana al Atleti y a cuartos



Pero si a vosotros la cantera os importa una puta mierda, solo sabeis comprar jugadores a golpe de talon, pa que engañais a los niños.

Y la chicheta bolverá.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Mar 2019)

he es la difrencia el atletico tuvo un bache la temporada pasada y parte de esta,,y solo EL MARCA pidio la destitucion de simeone...es lo que pasa cuando floren solo se giua por la prensa paco demierda


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2019)

Partido plano con el leganes, enesima oportunidad a Vitolo que a este paso el proximo año no estará...


----------



## barullo (9 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Partido plano con el leganes, enesima oportunidad a Vitolo que a este paso el proximo año no estará...



Plano o redondo hay que ganar el partido porque no podemos perder el tren de la segunda plaza


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2019)

Uff que larguero d e Thomas, parece que lemar ha salido un poco mas enchufado. A ver si siguen atacando y no se conforman con el 1-0


----------



## Muttley (12 Mar 2019)

Buenos días a toda la gente bien,

Hoy toca partido. De esos que nos olemos.
primero vamos por los síntomas.
El presidente del comité técnico de árbitros de la UEFA es italiano. Afincado en Turín para más señas y es el que designa árbitro.
Podríamos pensar que el hombre es hincha del Torino.....pero va a ser que no.
La designación arbitral es nada más y nada menos que unos de los dos jijos de pvta que nos robó la champions. Mira que había árbitros, pero hoyga, que casualidad. Ese mismo. Kuipers.
Es también el que nos arbitró contra la Olympique de Marsella. El que nos crucificó a faltas y el que permitió todo a Luiz Gustavo. Sólo tres goles inapelables e inanulables nos dieron la victoria.
Ahora la cosa se complica un poquito más.
Técnicamente para hacernos perder, la Juventus necesita un gol en los primeros 45 minutos. Y eso se consigue mediante una expulsión temprana de uno de los nuestros.
Ya se intentó contra el Arsenal el año pasado.
"Lo que mucha gente no sabe de Simeone es que su instinto siempre tiene la razón", confesaba el jugador colchonero. "*Entrenamos 10 contra 11 el día antes del partido porque él nos decía que podíamos terminar el partido con un jugador menos*".
Atlético de Madrid: Thomas confiesa: "Entrenamos 10 contra 11 el día antes del partido ante el Arsenal" - Marca.com
Supongo que Cholo tendrá la misma sensación y habrá entrenado esta situación.
Otra opción es un penalti en contra en los primeros 45 minutos.
Desde luego, nos interrumpirá todo el partido, entorpeciendo el ritmo del aleti, habrá amarillas muy pronto. Seguramente una para Godin y/o Giménez para así lastrar su defensa....seguida por otra para la expulsión. Es de la manera que más daño nos pueden hacer.
Seguramente otra para algún medio de contención de los nuestros y que vaya condicionado a todos los balones divididos.. La idea es que entremos complejines. Apuesto a que abusará de las faltas en la frontal del área para que Ronalda haga lo suyo. los defensas y centro del campo jueventino se van a cebar en la impunidad que le va a otorgar el sinvergüenza tramposín.
Es tan previsible que da hasta risa ver como nos van a intentar robar.

Eso sí. Confiamos en el Cholo y en la entrega total de los nuestros que se crecen ante estas situaciones. Es el momento de Griezman y que demuestre por qué gana lo que gana y pase de ser un buen jugador....a ser un crack.
La idea es marcar un gol que no puedan anular. Y luego pelear contra todos. UEFA, árbitro, juventus, público, prensa española cavernosa.
Y aguantar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

Ey que hoy es el partido de vuelta..y hay que hacer submarinismo en el MARCA para encontrarlo...ya que en el madrid siguen despidiendo a entrenadores por el pecado de perder 2 partidos seguidos...


----------



## fieraverde (12 Mar 2019)

Vamos chavales , será jodido pero hay que dejarlo todo en el campo.


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

Ojo a la encerrona creada por Ceferino, collina y Kuipers....


----------



## euromelon (12 Mar 2019)

Vaya que hoy jugáis primos

Suerte a los atleticos de bien que son 2


----------



## fieraverde (12 Mar 2019)

Ceferino , ese hombre con nombre de garrulo vikingo. 




P.d. zidane , chupame la polla , aunque no me caiga mal el hombre , la puta caverna te hace aborrecerle.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

Pobre lopetegui mira que querer que el madrid jugase a algo....


Y hoy el VAR estara en contra...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Hoy es la noche, el primero de 3 escalones a la copa de europa que ya nos toca.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Juventus con *Szczesny, Cancelo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Spinazzola, Pjanic, Matuidi, Emre Can, Bernardeschi, Cristiana Ronalda y Mandzukic*.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Como encajen un gol la llevan claran, y ellos son los que tienen que arriesgar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

UM La juventus pasa del cerrojazo del 3-5-2 a un 4-3-3...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Menuda mierda de himno tiene la juve x dios...


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

Hoy palmais pateticos, pero pasais, 3-1.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Empieeeeeeeeeeeeeza


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

El arbitro es el rubio de starky y hutch


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

vaya robo, era gol legal, hijos de puta


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Estan como una moto protestando los spaguetti, el kuiper este se carga alguno...


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

CR7 owns u


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Espero que quite a lemar porque esta a un nivel de mierda, como ultimamente, que saque a correa o a quien sea.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Mar 2019)

Venga atletic, este año es la vuestra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2019)

Mmm...así que el olor a miedo que está atufando todo el foro sale de este hilo...


----------



## euromelon (12 Mar 2019)

Quiero ver los comentarios de mi amigo @Muttley


----------



## barullo (12 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que quite a lemar porque esta a un nivel de mierda, como ultimamente, que saque a correa o a quien sea.



Ya te ha hecho caso 

Forsa Aleti cagondios


----------



## euromelon (12 Mar 2019)

Le perdonan la expulsión a morralla


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

vaya tela


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

madre mia el kean


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Mar 2019)

Al Carrer!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

a tomar por culo por racanismo cholista


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Ojo a la encerrona creada por Ceferino, collina y Kuipers....



Lo dije... impresionante


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

cayate joputa que arranco la cabeza como una gamba, engendro


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

paleti que os ownea cr7 otra vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

un dia tonto...pero al menos no es palmarla en el bernabeu...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

vete 
reportado. Y @calopez estará contento

Tu te lo has buscado.


----------



## ravenare (12 Mar 2019)

Si no habéis jugado un cagao..como queréis ganar la Champions así? Vuestro papel queda únicamente en prestarnos el campo. Jajajaja. La maricona os ha hecho un buen roto ( uno más ).Siuuuuuu !!


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

increible...


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

El lemar ese os ha salido un pufaco de cojones, y en general todos los fichajes desde hace 2-3 años, MIERDOLO otro paquete del mierdilla que os colaron jajjaja


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 Mar 2019)

Hola k ase

Es aquí el hilo para reírse del Paleti?

Otro año sin Champions! 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

la verdad la juve hizo un derroche fisico brutal.y no salia nada,,si hasta la juve hacia paredes con el arbitro..ah nos quedamos sin equipos españoles este año.....tambien la sutil diferencia de que no este Costa


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

Esto es una puta mafia, un gol inexistente, un penaltito y ninguna falta que nos hacian, para mas inri, falta/penalty de chellini a correa al final que ni pita


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Mar 2019)

Paso a saludar.....joder triplete de CR7, os ha eliminado CR7 os tendría que dar verguenza


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

adios a griezmann, se va seguro.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la verdad la juve hizo un derroche fisico brutal.y no salia nada,,si hasta la juve hacia paredes con el arbitro..ah nos quedamos sin equipos españoles este año.....tambien la sutil diferencia de que no este Costa



jajajjaja fulanito y costra, sois pajera


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> adios a griezmann, se va seguro.



Nadie le va a pagar lo que vosotros, así que tranqui, todo vuestro pa meter 15 goles al año cobrando 30 kilazos.


----------



## qbit (12 Mar 2019)

Jajajajajajaja.
Cristiaaanoooo, Cristiaaanoooo.
Jodeos, patéticos.


----------



## ravenare (12 Mar 2019)

Un cabezazo de Morata en todo el partido. El campeón de Europa no puede ser eso. Gris man de menuda mierda nos hemos librado, gracias Antuan, estuviste a punto de ser un Arda 2.0.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 Mar 2019)

Buenas noches, otro año más cagando rojiblanco, esto es, semen de vuestro violador junto con la sangre de vuestro desgarro anal.


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 Mar 2019)

Jajajaja

Losers!!!

Dais verguenza


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

@barullo cierra el hilo plis


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Mar 2019)

JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Vosotros ni con VAR, ni sin VAR... soy unos perdedores genéticos. Como me estoy riendo.


----------



## dabuti (12 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Esto es una puta mafia, un gol inexistente, un penaltito y ninguna falta que nos hacian, para mas inri, falta/penalty de chellini a correa al final que ni pita



Siempre te quedará la basura de VagOX, facha gilipollas.

Lo siento profundamente por los atléticos, sobre todo por Barullo, pero no por un imbécil como tú, que te ciega tu puta patria.

A un puto facha como tú, que le den por el culo, vete a chupársela al Cholo a Chueca.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

La coña es que lo ha hecho xddddd


----------



## qbit (12 Mar 2019)

La leyenda cuenta que si el Patético se encuentra contra algo madridista, será eliminado de Europa.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

Gitano es el amo, después del messias claro.


----------



## ironpipo (12 Mar 2019)

Donde se quedaron los huevos que tanto te cogías en la ida, cholo?
Tenía que haber celebrado CR7 haciendo lo mismo


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 Mar 2019)

No vais a ganar la Champions nunca. NUNCA.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

dabuti dijo:


> Siempre te quedará la basura de VagOX, facha gilipollas.
> 
> Lo siento profundamente por los atléticos, sobre todo por Barullo, pero no por un imbécil como tú, que te ciega tu puta patria.
> 
> A un puto facha como tú, que le den por el culo, vete a chupársela al Cholo a Chueca.



Hostia el yayo Rogelio, anda viejo, vete a la cama a dormir que te queda muy poco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

glesen su mayor parte contra bates borivos y demas shaktnars.. y supongo que contaras los del UNited..no?


----------



## Insert Coin (12 Mar 2019)

Jorl jorl jorl XD
Aupa pateti 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insert Coin (12 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> cayate joputa que arranco la cabeza como una gamba, engendro



XDDDD cómo pica 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Esto ha llegado al final del camino.


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 Mar 2019)

Y habéis comprometido vuestra estabilidad financiera para jugar la final en el bazar chino.

Os vais a la ruina.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esto ha llegado al final del camino.



nah no seas como los del marca pidiendo la dimision del cholo desde el año pasado ante la eliminacion en fase de grupos..,el marca da cancer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Y habéis comprometido vuestra estabilidad financiera para jugar la final en el bazar chino.
> 
> Os vais a la ruina.
> 
> ...



nah,siempre se puede volver a la politica de fichar intercambiando cromos...


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2019)

El que debe dimitir es cerezo director deportivo y todos los ojeadores, que fichajes de pura mierda llevais haciendo 2-3 años? alguno decente?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)

Lo de lemar tela marinera. Felicidades a su representante.


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2019)

Jajajajaja tu has debido perder mucha pasta para estar tan dolido... JODETE GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Mar 2019)

Bueno, una cosita que no me ha quedado clara, a ver si vosotros la sabéis.


Al final, ¿en qué mesa come Griezmann?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

j-z dijo:


> El que debe dimitir es cerezo director deportivo y todos los ojeadores, que fichajes de pura mierda llevais haciendo 2-3 años? alguno decente?



estuviste en coma el año pasado? o mejor dicho ESTE AÑO..?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## barullo (12 Mar 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> @barullo cierra el hilo plis



No se puede en este tipo de foro. Eso era en el anterior


----------



## qbit (12 Mar 2019)

Ya sabía que yo que cuando el gafe de Muttley decía que tenían el mejor equipo de los últimos años y que habíais hecho unos fichajes de la hostia de buenos, no os íbais a comer una rosca, y así ha sido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Ya sabía que yo que cuando el gafe de Muttley decía que tenían el mejor equipo de los últimos años y que habíais hecho unos fichajes de la hostia de buenos, no os íbais a comer una rosca, y así ha sido.



Bueno no,,esta la supercopa de europa...donde basicamente costa hundio al madrid el solo


----------



## qbit (12 Mar 2019)

Estoy viendo la televisión italiana y el comentarista dice "aquí también tenemos huevos".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Estoy viendo la televisión italiana y el comentarista dice "aquí también tenemos huevos".



nah la cosa es que no se haya destrozado el fisico y la pifien en cuartos


----------



## Muttley (12 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Quiero ver los comentarios de mi amigo @Muttley



Dia aciago amigo.


----------



## JMK (12 Mar 2019)

Una cosa nada más, por lo poco que he escuchado en la radio ( y ni sé si será verdad) no ha tenido el Atleti ni una ocasión clara. Así es muy difícil porque el de enfrente no se acojona con la posibilidad de que les hagan un gol, igual con un dos a cero hay que plantearse un partido más ofensivo.


----------



## euromelon (13 Mar 2019)

JMK dijo:


> Una cosa nada más, por lo poco que he escuchado en la radio ( y ni sé si será verdad) no ha tenido el Atleti ni una ocasión clara. Así es muy difícil porque el de enfrente no se acojona con la posibilidad de que les hagan un gol, igual con un dos a cero hay que plantearse un partido más ofensivo.



ni 1 tiro entre los 3 palos


----------



## qbit (13 Mar 2019)

Dice Roncero:



Roncero dijo:


> *El Cholo regaló las bandas, pensando que su defensa tiene estatura y colocación para defenderse de los centros, pero Cristiano Ronaldo hizo que la idea no resultara*. Dos saltos, dos cabezazos imperiales, dos goles, el segundo de ellos desvelado por la tecnología de gol. La batalla aérea la ganó Cristiano Ronaldo.



Y tiene razón. Cristiano no es famoso metiendo goles de cabeza (porque la propaganda no hace hincapié en ello) a pesar de meter muchos. Simeone se ha equivado al subestimar los goles de cabeza de Cristiano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Dice Roncero:
> 
> 
> 
> Y tiene razón. Cristiano no es famoso metiendo goles de cabeza (porque la propaganda no hace hincapié en ello) a pesar de meter muchos. Simeone se ha equivado al subestimar los goles de cabeza de Cristiano.



y sabe roncero que no los dos laterales estaban rotos? o sease bajas...


----------



## Muttley (13 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Ya sabía que yo que cuando el gafe de Muttley decía que tenían el mejor equipo de los últimos años y que habíais hecho unos fichajes de la hostia de buenos, no os íbais a comer una rosca, y así ha sido.



el equipo es lo suficientemente bueno como para perder solo 5 partidos en lo que llevamos de año sacando 5 puntos de ventaja al Trampas sin que nos hayan regalado nada.


----------



## percutor (13 Mar 2019)

en la primera parte la juve ha arrollado todo el tiempo , no 10 o 15 minutos ,todos los 45, eso no pintaba nada bien , lo peor es que no creaban peligro . 
En la segunda la juve ya no podía tanto , pero ya iba 2 a 0 , si fuera 1 a 0 ya no sería lo mismo . Lo digo por el 2 a 0 , yo no he apreciado que la pelota entrara .

La puntilla ha sido el penalty , en el vestuario deberían matar a hostias a correa por imbécil , también se debe decir que el de la juve se ha tirado descaradamente .


----------



## qbit (13 Mar 2019)

El equipo es bueno o que juega feo y correoso. Lo importante es que habéis perdido el partido más importante y por 3-0 que es mucho para presumir de tener buena defensa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Mar 2019)

Menudo repasito os han dado... 

no entiendo como os han podido pasar por encima de esa manera. sinceramente pensaba que no tendria demasiados problemas en pasar de ronda con ese resultado a favor de 2-0 en la ida.

pero esque el Atleti no pasaba del medio campo. os han hecho un Roma Barsa de manual


----------



## Linthor (13 Mar 2019)

Decepción total.
Esperaba mucho más del Atlético en este partido después de haber puesto contra las cuerdas a la Juve con el 2-0 de la ida.
Pero fue empezar el partido y el Atlético "achicando agua" desde el principio. Si hubiera resistido con el 0-0 al descanso podría haber alguna opción para la segunda parte, pensando que los de Turín no podrían aguantar a ese ritmo todo el partido. 
Pero llegó el primer gol de Cristiano -en el que pienso que Juanfra podía hacer mucho más- y resquebrajarse el único sistema mostrado por los de Simeone hasta el momento; defender. 
Ya en la segunda parte volvió a repetirse el mismo guión, con el colofón del innecesario empujoncito de Correa que el delantero aprovechó para tirarse al menor contacto. 

De otra, Cristiano volvió a demostrar que es letal en este tipo de partidos en Champions y que al final los 100 millones pagados por la Juve al R.Madrid -teniendo en cuenta también la edad del portugués-, puede que no sean ningún despilfarro.


----------



## NRW_Observer (13 Mar 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> el equipo es lo suficientemente bueno como para perder solo 5 partidos en lo que llevamos de año sacando 5 puntos de ventaja al Trampas sin que nos hayan regalado nada.



Ya estamos con él trampas. Todo menos hacer autocrítica, por eso nunca le vais a llegar al Madrid ni a los talones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Otro que se cree que el atletico no sabe tener la posesion..
Ayer la juve salio con un derroche fisico que le costo 2 lesionados..vamos como el año pasado en el bernabeu...y como le paso barca y al madrid ..


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 Mar 2019)

Como hoy no veníais a saludar al foro del mejor equipo de la historia DEPORTIVA de este Planeta, ya vengo yo a daros los buenos días y a deciros que la vida sigue igual. El Madrid con tropecientas UCL y Ligas y vosotros llorando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Como hoy no veníais a saludar al foro del mejor equipo de la historia DEPORTIVA de este Planeta, ya vengo yo a daros los buenos días y a deciros que la vida sigue igual. El Madrid con tropecientas UCL y Ligas y vosotros llorando.



Despedireis a zidane si pierde 2 partidos?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Como el barca supongo..
Dificil ganar la liga todos equipos dejan violar por el barca de valverde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Este año visto como los equipos de la liga dejan la piel contra los equipos de Madrid..
En vallecas de hace 3 jornadas costo.y te hace preguntarte que si el rayo jugase asi siempre estaria en champions...y contra eibar lo mismo aunque claro es el mismo eibar que le metio un 3 a 0 a solari


----------



## artemis (13 Mar 2019)

No me extraña que se soben en el Calderon, hace año y pico que no se juega


----------



## RICK GRIMES (13 Mar 2019)

cuanto revuelo por la eliminacion de un equipucho


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Mar 2019)

vaya puta mierda de equipo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro que se cree que el atletico no sabe tener la posesion..
> Ayer la juve salio con un derroche fisico que le costo 2 lesionados..vamos como el año pasado en el bernabeu...y como le paso barca y al madrid ..



Es que si no sales a derrochar el fisico y a lesionarte en una eliminatoria de la Copa de Europa, ¿cuando lo haces?

Cuando te toque jugar contra el Huesca?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que si no sales a derrochar el fisico y a lesionarte en una eliminatoria de la Copa de Europa, ¿cuando lo haces?
> 
> Cuando te toque jugar contra el Huesca?



Ya pero quedan los cuartos semis etc.la juve no tiene que esforzarse tanto en el calcio .vamos como PSG...
Este año todos los equipos dan guerra menos cuando juega el barca..
Pues ya que mencionas al Huesca costo abrir la lata tanto en la ida como la vuelta..


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Mar 2019)

Patetico de Madrid, nunca defrauda y no lo ha hecho. 

Ahora, despues de una temporada plena de ilusiones destrozadas de la manera mas humillante, se les ofrecen a los pateticos seguidores de este patetico equipo un verano adelantado，cada fin de semana un torneo Carranza con mucho que perder y nada que ganar, ni juego, ni resultados, solo sopor, bocadillos de panzeta y amargas lagrimas. Mientras, se acerca inexorable un verano en el que a los rumores de grandes fichajes les seguiran las habituales medianias.

Sorberos los mocos，limpiaros las lagrimas y enjuagaros la boca，
amigos Pateticos. Hay que 
levantarse y enfrentarse a una nueva temporada de nuevas humillaciones que haran pequennas las ya vividas. Por algo sois del Pateti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

El que da tension es Costa..en la ida aguantaba los balones de espalda como el mejor llorente
..
Uno de los delanteros mas infravalorados en españa .salvo los del chelsea que le hechan de menos..
Es el que mete miedo..como en la seleccion..


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero quedan los cuartos semis etc.la juve no tiene que esforzarse tanto en el calcio .vamos como PSG...
> Este año todos los equipos dan guerra menos cuando juega el barca..
> Pues ya que mencionas al Huesca costo abrir la lata tanto en la ida como la vuelta..



No se si no te has dado cuenta, pero sin correr y dejarte los huevos en el campo de la Juve aunque sea a riesgo de lesionar a media plantilla, ya no te queda NADA.

Al Atletico todos los equipos "le dan guerra" porque la tactica de Simeone es darles el balon y echar el autobus a verlas venir, parecido al R.Madrid desde Mourinho (pero sin CR7, claro). Y entonces parece que tengas delante al Brasil de Pele asediandote durante todo el partido. Por el contrario la tactica del Barcelona es intentar tener el balon y si lo consiguen, lo que parece que es que se enfrentan un equipo encerrado y miedoso.

Son dos formas de entender el futbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

El atletico ha tenido la posesión cientos de veces desde la era simeone..el ultimo el domingo pasado.la Posesion a secas murio en 2016 .a pesar de que hierro se le ocurrio resucitarla contra rusia mientras Costa se desgañitaba pidiendo la pelota
.el barca de valverde tambien es racano bastantes veces..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Y si quieres un ejemplo de guerra...
El Madrid levante el portero mediania hizo un"joe hart"..y paro lo que no habia parado en su vida..
O victoria pilsen en el bernabeu ...esta temporada salen con el cuchillo en los dientes..y fue el eibar quien planto el autobus


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El atletico ha tenido la posesión cientos de veces desde la era simeone..el ultimo el domingo pasado.la Posesion a secas murio en 2016 .a pesar de que hierro se le ocurrio resucitarla contra rusia mientras Costa se desgañitaba pidiendo la pelota
> .el barca de valverde tambien es racano bastantes veces..



La estadistica de la posesion es un dato bastante frio. No es lo mismo tener el balon en el centro del campo y con el punto de mira de todos tus jugadores hacia el area contraria, que tenerla con todos tus jugadores pensando en defender.

Ninguna tactica es perfecta y el Barça ni sabe replegarse y defender el resultado cuando toca, ni sabe que hacer cuando le "quitan" la posesion del balon. Evidentemente tambien los jugadores influyen: no es el mismo Barcelona el de Valverde que el de Guardiola, no es el mismo Atletico este que el de hace un lustro, ni la Seleccion de Hierro era la misma que la de los Xabis e Iniesta. Un buen entrenador es el que sabe adecuarse a los jugadores que dispone y no morir con su puta idea fija en la cabeza.

Sencillamente estaba comentando el porque del manido soniquete que dice que "contra el Barcelona los equipos salen a defenderse y contra los demas se crecen".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Contra el barcelona se abren de piernas..directamente


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Contra el barcelona se abren de piernas..directamente



Si tio, es una confabulacion financiada por Soros y Roura. Hasta el Real Madrid esta en el ajo, como se pudo ver hace un par de semanas en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si tio, es una confabulacion financiada por Soros y Roura. Hasta el Real Madrid esta en el ajo, como se pudo ver hace un par de semanas en el Bernabeu.



Real madrid 1 Levante 2,,el levante celebrandolo como ganar la champions,,Luego Levante 0 Barca 5...


----------



## ravenare (13 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Real madrid 1 Levante 2,,el levante celebrandolo como ganar la champions,,Luego Levante 0 Barca 5...



No puede ser que les sonara la flauta y os ganasen en uno de cada cincuenta partidos? Por eso lo celebraban. Lo normal sería que hubiesen perdido. Lo entiendes o no? No seas mendrugo.

Pensar que un equipo profesional se deja ganar es de muy parguelas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> No puede ser que les sonara la flauta y os ganasen en uno de cada cincuenta partidos? Por eso lo celebraban. Lo normal sería que hubiesen perdido. Lo entiendes o no? No seas mendrugo.
> 
> Pensar que un equipo profesional se deja ganar es de muy parguelas.



Pues no le ponen el mismo entusiamos cada vez que juega el barca...,Si el rayo y demas jugasen con ese ritmo todo el año no se quejarian de que estan al borde del descenso..


----------



## ravenare (13 Mar 2019)

Que no hombre que no.... también te podría decir que el Espanyol corre más contra nosotros...que puede que sí...pero es absurdo. El Madrid ha palmado partidos como el que comentas por lo mal que está.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Que no hombre que no.... también te podría decir que el Espanyol corre más contra nosotros...que puede que sí...pero es absurdo. El Madrid ha palmado partidos como el que comentas por lo mal que está.



Bueno contra el levante,el morales ese salio como scopetado..y varane la caga 2 veces,,luego autobus del levante epico con su portero mediania parandolo todo como joe hart ante el barca,..elmadrid tuvo el 75% de la posesion unos 4 tiros al poste y mas de 10 tiros a puerta...
vamos ahora compara


----------



## artemis (13 Mar 2019)

Me parto cuando mongers como el de arriba echa tremenda bilis "preocupandose" por el atleti y queriendo que critiquemos al Cholo... pese al batacazo, los perros siguen ladrando señal que cabalgamos Sancho...


----------



## chicken (13 Mar 2019)

El Atlético hizo anoche un partido infame, calamitoso e indigno de un equipo que aspira a levantar la Copa de Europa. El planteamiento ultradefensivo de Simeone fue lamentable, por momentos, el Atlético parecía el Rayo Majadahonda o la Ponferradina.

No tiró una sola vez durante todo el partido. Si el portero de la Juve se hubiese echado a dormir, el resultado habría sido el mismo.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Mar 2019)

Equipo de perdedores celebrando la ida choteándose del rival, faltando el respeto siendo históricamente unos mierdas.

Bien merecido el palo por el culo que es os endosó Ronaldo. Para la próxima mas valores y respeto por los demás, miserables perdedores.


----------



## ravenare (13 Mar 2019)

Gorrión dijo:


> Equipo de perdedores celebrando la ida choteándose del rival, faltando el respeto siendo históricamente unos mierdas.
> 
> Bien merecido el palo por el culo que es os endosó Ronaldo. Para la próxima mas valores y respeto por los demás, miserables perdedores.



Lo que suele hacer el Madrid pero sin serlo. Algo de razón tienes. Como para no agarrarse al cholismo.


----------



## NRW_Observer (13 Mar 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Lo que suele hacer el Madrid pero sin serlo. Algo de razón tienes. Como para no agarrarse al cholismo.



Que pesado eres con el Madrid macho.

Tu esperare que en poco tiempo tambien vamos a pasar a saludar por vuestro hilo, porque no vais a ir muy lejos tampoco.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Mar 2019)

Ridículo brutal.


----------



## J-Z (13 Mar 2019)

Grisman cobra 25 kilos limpios, ese si que es un ridículo más gordo que el @artemis.


----------



## qbit (13 Mar 2019)

El Atleti es como el perro del hortelano. Impide que la puta Farsa se lleve a Griezmann, pero luego juega a defender y no le usa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ridículo brutal.



Ridiculo perder en turin donde el barca se llevo 3 y el madrid 2?...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


> El Atleti es como el perro del hortelano. Impide que la puta Farsa se lleve a Griezmann, pero luego juega a defender y no le usa.



Y donde vas a poner a griezman si esta messo luis suarez y un par de negros mas que corren mucho ..para tenerlo en el banquillo seguro..


----------



## euromelon (13 Mar 2019)

Como hoy tb pase el Liverpool desbloqueo a fulanito para reírme del


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Como hoy tb pase el Liverpool desbloqueo a fulanito para reírme del



Klopp es otro sobrevalorado mas..solo esta por haberle robado al malaga en cuartos..


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Mar 2019)

Putos perdedores lloricas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

Um bayern con doble pivote Javi martinez thiago...he no podran correr el liverpool como pollos sin cabeza


----------



## euromelon (13 Mar 2019)

@Muttley no escribes ningún post con quejas arbitrales?


----------



## euromelon (13 Mar 2019)

Sois unos hijos de puta

O eso al menos opina la estrella de la juve

#Vamos: Cristiano llamó "hijos de puta" a los hinchas atléticos


----------



## Edge2 (13 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Sois unos hijos de puta
> 
> O eso al menos opina la estrella de la juve
> 
> #Vamos: Cristiano llamó "hijos de puta" a los hinchas atléticos



vete a la mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2019)

y el neuer ese haciendo una de sus cantandas.....


----------



## Muttley (14 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> @Muttley no escribes ningún post con quejas arbitrales?



Jugamos una mierda y merecimos eso mismo. Una mierda.
El árbitro sin ayudarnos en nada (para variar), no ha tenido nada que ver. Ni siquiera ha tenido que emplearse a fondo.
Ahora toca reflexionar. Unos más que otros.
Si un tio que cobra 25M de euros no aparece en este partido....a lo mejor no merece cobrarlos. 
Lo mismo que Lemar. Ha costado una fortuna para nosotros. Y no funciona, o no ha funcionado cuando se le necesitaba.
la falta de lateral izquierdo nos ha lastrado. Juanfran ya va muy muy justito para jugar por su lado bueno....imagínate a pierna cambiada.
En fin. Lo dicho.
Y el planteamiento de Simeone realmente malo. Yo lo defiendo siempre porque sin él jamás hubiéramos ido 2-0 en la ida


----------



## fieraverde (14 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ridiculo perder en turin donde el barca se llevo 3 y el madrid 2?...



Puedes perder perfectamente por que es uno de los mejores de Europa, perder como se perdió el martes? Inaceptable.

Yo estoy avergonzado , tanto que no me abono más.

Es que me ha jodido más que las dos finales perdidas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Mar 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Puedes perder perfectamente por que es uno de los mejores de Europa, perder como se perdió el martes? Inaceptable.
> 
> Yo estoy avergonzado , tanto que no me abono más.
> 
> Es que me ha jodido más que las dos finales perdidas.



alal tambien el farca le cayeron 3...turin es un campo dificil...,y jugadon sin laterales...y sin costa. si hasta savic se lesiono sin jugar..
recuerdo el año pasado el atletico sufrio una pajara igual ante el sporting en lisboa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Mar 2019)

Ya empieza la campaña del marca para despedir simeone....
"Solari hasta 2022"decian


----------



## artemis (14 Mar 2019)

Se confirma el robo ceferino, collina y kuipers.... si a esto le sumamos el gol anulado a morata que era gol y la tarjeta a costa... en fin... lo mismo de siempre todo manipulado

El vídeo del 'no-gol' de Cristiano que revoluciona las redes sociales 

y mientras tanto el as.co en campaña anticholo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Mar 2019)

no habia mucho en el banquillo..salvo vitolo,,,y quiza kovacic...


----------



## percutor (14 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Se confirma el robo ceferino, collina y kuipers.... si a esto le sumamos el gol anulado a morata que era gol y la tarjeta a costa... en fin... lo mismo de siempre todo manipulado
> 
> El vídeo del 'no-gol' de Cristiano que revoluciona las redes sociales
> 
> y mientras tanto el as.co en campaña anticholo




he visto el video , y en mi opinión se deja un aspecto muy importante y muy evidente .
En la imagen de la tele marcaron el exterior de la linea de yeso cómo la referencia para determinar si el balón había entrado . Esto es totalmente correcto .......... si el balón se encuentra a ras de suelo .

Si nos fijamos en la imagen el travesaño no se corresponde con la linea trazada cómo límite , esto es porque la toma de la televisión no es totalmente perpendicular , pero ese travesaño es totalmente paralelo a la linea de yeso de la portería , sería una proyección de la linea de yeso de la portería a una altura de 244 cm .

así , una línea marca el límite del gol a nivel 0 , y el travesaño marca el límite a 244 cm y hay una diferencia evidente ; y el balón fue rechazado por oblak a una altura de unos 2 metros . Para determinar si el balón entró o no lo más lógico sería utilizar cómo referencia el travesaño , no la línea de yeso .

Y si miramos el video de marca , en el 1 :50 se ve el fotograma del momento en el que oblak rechaza el balón , y este no ha rebasadao todavía el travesaño .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2019)

lOS QUE SE quejen de planteamientos rocosos...MIRAR el SEVILla con Juego de toque y tal y con bajitos la ha palmado ante un slava de praga lleno de GENTE de mas de 1,90 y colgando pelotazos a saco..usando un 5-3-1,lo siento el fisico de la defensa de balomano y la presion a la salida de balon ha remplazado a aparcar el autobus tan tipico de mou


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


>



bueno segundos en liga,varias supercopas de europa de europa league 2 finales,,o prefieres los tiempos en que se perdia contra el albacete y se acababa 7 mandado a forlan al ostracismo?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Mar 2019)

qbit dijo:


>



ReportadO


----------



## barullo (16 Mar 2019)

Hoy hay que ganar antes del parón de selecciones...

Forsa aleti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

Bueno que casualidad el Bilbao sale enchufadisimo a pesar de que este año esta al borde del descenso


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Mar 2019)

Os subo el hilo, que si no se hunde como el equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

nada imposible ganar la liga ..los rivales salen con el cuchillo en los dientes y contra el barca se dejan violar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

y loBueno penal no pitado a morata,,,otro gol en contra de rebote..quiza falta sobre jimenez en el gol previo..y morata fallando un gol a puerta vacia


----------



## artemis (16 Mar 2019)

Bueno sigue el robo...dos penaltis claros que el VAR del Varcelona no nos pitan...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

Mañana Betis Barcelona...ya vereis como el betis se abre de piernas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

Bueno es que el de bilbao le mete la pierna a morata cuando va a chutar,,vamos ni llegaba al balon ,y no me jodas en serio el bilbao juega asi todos los partidos porque esta al borde del descenso...


----------



## euromelon (16 Mar 2019)

El Barcelona tienta de nuevo a Griezmann, según 'L'Équipe'


----------



## ravenare (16 Mar 2019)

Jajaja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> El Barcelona tienta de nuevo a Griezmann, según 'L'Équipe'



si supongo para ponerlo en el baNquillo si no le pasa el balon a MESSI,...O SE SUMARA los fichajes de decenas demillones de euros que pueblan el banquillo blaugrana


----------



## euromelon (16 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si supongo para ponerlo en el baNquillo si no le pasa el balon a MESSI,...O SE SUMARA los fichajes de decenas demillones de euros que pueblan el banquillo blaugrana



@FULANITODETALYCUAL creo recordar que tu eres un buen amigo de Israel. Quieres apuntarte a las fiestas de la embajada?


----------



## LIRDISM (16 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno es que el de bilbao le mete la pierna a morata cuando va a chutar,,vamos ni llegaba al balon ,y no me jodas en serio el bilbao juega asi todos los partidos porque esta al borde del descenso...



Deberías ver la clasificación y el athletic casi le gana al Barcelona hace dos días.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2019)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Deberías ver la clasificación y el athletic casi le gana al Barcelona hace dos días.



tnato como casi ganar,eso si al bilbao le expulsaron a uno y casualidad el otro dia cuando el lyon se subia a la chepa,,zasca penal


----------



## LIRDISM (16 Mar 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tnato como casi ganar,eso si al bilbao le expulsaron a uno y casualidad el otro dia cuando el lyon se subia a la chepa,,zasca penal



Tuvo Iñaki Williams un tiro casi a bocajarro en los últimos minutos que paró muy bien Stegen cuando estaban empatados a cero y el Barcelona no creó ninguna ocasión durante todo el partido. El atlético es muy superior al athletic pero el athletic en San Mamés tienes que estar siempre al 100%.


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2019)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Tuvo Iñaki Williams un tiro casi a bocajarro en los últimos minutos que paró muy bien Stegen cuando estaban empatados a cero y el Barcelona no creó ninguna ocasión durante todo el partido. El atlético es muy superior al athletic pero el athletic en San Mamés tienes que estar siempre al 100%.



El Atlético de Bilbao es lo más triste de ver, más que al Huesca, si sigue en primera es por los chanchullos que han tenido, sino el Bilbao estaría hace mucho en segunda o tercera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2019)

Um ya empieza la campaña-- Simeone y las críticas y ahi se puede ver el nivel de los comentarios...


----------



## Don Meliton (17 Mar 2019)

Pelillos a la mar

En el próximo partido en el Wanda a TOPE con el equipo, aun queda mucha liga.


----------



## J-Z (17 Mar 2019)

patetico de mandril sois penosos, llenais el campo para las jenaras, sois basura

El Barcelona anima la Liga tras reinar en la fiesta del Wanda Metropolitano

pajafantas come pollas de gitano ronaldo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2019)

Y como era de prever una juve totalmente agotado la caga ante el genova 2 a 0...pero como hacen como el psg tienen de sobra ganado el calcio...


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> El Atlético de Bilbao es lo más triste de ver, más que al Huesca, si sigue en primera es por los chanchullos que han tenido, sino el Bilbao estaría hace mucho en segunda o tercera



Bueno, creo que ganar una supercopa de España hace dos días, llegar a una final de la UEFA hace poco que perdió con el atlético de Madrid, clasificarse varias veces para la UEFA, quedar cuarto en la temporada 13/14, o ganar recientemente a vosotros, al Sevilla y no ganar al Barcelona por poco no es del nivel del Huesca ni de equipos pequeños y el athletic ha sido un equipo perjudicado por los árbitros muchos más de lo que piensas sobre todo cuando juega con real Madrid y barcelona. El problema del athletic es que por su política no es capaz de mantener el equipo y cuando hace dos temporadas buenas la siguiente le desarman el equipo al completo y vuelta a empezar y esta varios años en transición con jugadores jóvenes y algún jugador experimentado que tengan suerte de fichar hasta hacer una campaña o dos buena y luego adiós al equipo y vuelta a empezar y el atlético de Madrid no tiene ese problema y tiene un presupuesto muy grande, el problema del atlético de Madrid es que es capaz de descender a segunda división teniendo un equipo de champions como sucedió a finales de los 90 o estar en el limbo de la liga teniendo equipazos y el athletic no ha sufrido nunca ese tipo de humillación. Gracias a Simeone el atlético es capaz de ser un equipo campeón esté quien esté en la plantilla, ese tipo merece una estatua.


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2019)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Bueno, creo que ganar una supercopa de España hace dos días, llegar a una final de la UEFA hace poco que perdió con el atlético de Madrid, clasificarse varias veces para la UEFA, quedar cuarto en la temporada 13/14, o ganar recientemente a vosotros, al Sevilla y no ganar al Barcelona por poco no es del nivel del Huesca ni de equipos pequeños y el athletic ha sido un equipo perjudicado por los árbitros muchos más de lo que piensas sobre todo cuando juega con real Madrid y barcelona. El problema del athletic es que por su política no es capaz de mantener el equipo y cuando hace dos temporadas buenas la siguiente le desarman el equipo al completo y vuelta a empezar y esta varios años en transición con jugadores jóvenes y algún jugador experimentado que tengan suerte de fichar hasta hacer una campaña o dos buena y luego adiós al equipo y vuelta a empezar y el atlético de Madrid no tiene ese problema y tiene un presupuesto muy grande, el problema del atlético de Madrid es que es capaz de descender a segunda división teniendo un equipo de champions como sucedió a finales de los 90 o estar en el limbo de la liga teniendo equipazos y el athletic no ha sufrido nunca ese tipo de humillación. Gracias a Simeone el atlético es capaz de ser un equipo campeón esté quien esté en la plantilla, ese tipo merece una estatua.



El Bilbao estaba bien hasta ha sentencia bosman, si no fuera por Villar estaría desaparecido o en tercera... Ojo y yo flipe cuando fui a Bilbao y vi a toda la gente con la camiseta del Atlético de Bilbao porque Jugaba en casa ese día


----------



## LIRDISM (17 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> El Bilbao estaba bien hasta ha sentencia bosman, si no fuera por Villar estaría desaparecido o en tercera... Ojo y yo flipe cuando fui a Bilbao y vi a toda la gente con la camiseta del Atlético de Bilbao porque Jugaba en casa ese día



y con la sentencia Bosman quedó segundo en el 98 a pocos puntos del Barcelona, claro. Es falso que el athletic sea un equipo beneficiado por los árbitros, hay partidos muy míticos con el Barcelona donde escupen o le parten la cara a jugadores del athletic y los árbitros pasando de todo o con el madrid pintándoles penaltis o expulsando jugadores sin que hicieran nada en los primeros minutos. En la liga hay árbitros muy pro-athletic pero hay árbitros muy anti-athletic y pasa con todos los equipos.


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2019)

LIRDISM dijo:


> y con la sentencia Bosman quedó segundo en el 98 a pocos puntos del Barcelona, claro. Es falso que el athletic sea un equipo beneficiado por los árbitros, hay partidos muy míticos con el Barcelona donde escupen o le parten la cara a jugadores del athletic y los árbitros pasando de todo o con el madrid pintándoles penaltis o expulsando jugadores sin que hicieran nada en los primeros minutos. En la liga hay árbitros muy pro-athletic pero hay árbitros muy anti-athletic y pasa con todos los equipos.



Hombre, si quieres hablamos de la compra del partido contra el levante donde hay hasta audios y no se tomó ninguna medida porque con esa compra se evitó que bajarán a segunda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2019)

y el betis sufriendo una falta sospechosa al borde del area cuando achuchaba algo al barca....na imposible ganar la liga,,esta demasiado facil al barca..


----------



## euromelon (17 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Hombre, si quieres hablamos de la compra del partido contra el levante donde hay hasta audios y no se tomó ninguna medida porque con esa compra se evitó que bajarán a segunda



Villar fue jugador del Bilbao no hay mucho más Qu3 hablar . Sólo un necio niega que les favorezcan los árbitros


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Mar 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Polepole es el antiguo forero n o d i a n o
> 
> Sí escribo junto se censura . Tuvo que inmo larse cuando se filtro su fb y su cara de subnormal. No es madridista aunque tengamos alguien con deficiencias en nuestra aficion como se ve por los que me tienen ignorado lo que hno hay en el Madrid es rojos de mierda





Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días a toda la gente bien,
> 
> Hoy toca partido. De esos que nos olemos.
> primero vamos por los síntomas.
> ...



El cholo es perder y perder desde lo mas alto. El patetico deberia echar a este delincuente macarra que solo sabe ganar partidos dando leña. Cuando le toca jugar futbol de verdad se lo comen con patatas porque el patetic son solo una banda de zaborreros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2019)

Polepole dijo:


> El cholo es perder y perder desde lo mas alto. El patetico deberia echar a este delincuente macarra que solo sabe ganar partidos dando leña. Cuando le toca jugar futbol de verdad se lo comen con patatas porque el patetic son solo una banda de zaborreros.



Como en la supercopa de europa de esta temporada no..o contra el barca este año..o el eibar...ahi partidos donde el atletico tenia la posesion de marras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2019)

Bien cada dia mas rumores de desmantelamiento del equiipo..
El marca sigue insistiendo con lucas al renqueante bayern..
Y ahora cambiar a costa por cavani..o sea un delantero un año mas viejo..


----------



## chicken (18 Mar 2019)

¿Se puede pensar que Simeone se está convirtiendo en el nuevo Wenger? ¿O aún es pronto?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Se puede pensar que Simeone se está convirtiendo en el nuevo Wenger? ¿O aún es pronto?



Ese lo tenia mas facil para ganar torneos..ya que en la perfida albion hay como 5 copas y varias supercopas..asi normal que cualquier equipo ingles tenga titulos..
Aunque claro tambien wegner tenia petrodolares islamistas y no tenia que fichar a base de trueques de jugadores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2019)

En su palmares hay la tira de facups y comunity shields..


----------



## artemis (19 Mar 2019)

Bueno, hago un parentesis en las fallas, voy a comentar el caso Griezmann, la mafia de caracorner y el pelucas ahora han dejado deslizar que su clausula es de 120, segun informaciones es hasta junio y otras a partir de junio, cosa que parece que es mentira pero es el precio que han puesto de venta para salir ellos indemnes de la venta del frances.... para esto han utilizado a uno de sus titeres favoritos, Antonio Ruiz, valiente inutil que ya ha adelantado algunas noticias que no eran ciertas, periolisto que ha sido manipulado una y otra vez y sigue siendo altavoz a pesar de las mentiras que le cuentan y el reproduce... esta temporada sin ir mas lejos, lleva diciendo desde octubre que juanfran esta renovado y ahora resulta que no es asi (y por Dios Juan Francisco, que ya nipuedes con la botas... retirate)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2019)

El titular del as...es que griezman a 120 m es un chollo...
Que cojones.tanto jeque arabe hace olvidarnos que es un paston...
La burbuja de los putos moros de la premier tiene que explotar..
Eso si la campaña para derribar a simeone ha empezado como paso a lopetegui..


----------



## ravenare (19 Mar 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, hago un parentesis en las fallas, voy a comentar el caso Griezmann, la mafia de caracorner y el pelucas ahora han dejado deslizar que su clausula es de 120, segun informaciones es hasta junio y otras a partir de junio, cosa que parece que es mentira pero es el precio que han puesto de venta para salir ellos indemnes de la venta del frances.... para esto han utilizado a uno de sus titeres favoritos, Antonio Ruiz, valiente inutil que ya ha adelantado algunas noticias que no eran ciertas, periolisto que ha sido manipulado una y otra vez y sigue siendo altavoz a pesar de las mentiras que le cuentan y el reproduce... esta temporada sin ir mas lejos, lleva diciendo desde octubre que juanfran esta renovado y ahora resulta que no es asi (y por Dios Juan Francisco, que ya nipuedes con la botas... retirate)



No te gustaría que viniese el Barsa o quien sea con 120 kgs y no lo solitarias? Claro que sí, porque no los vale.

Su momento ya pasó. Si no habéis llegado más lejos en Champions es por su rendimiento mediocre. De menuda pella nos hemos librado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2019)

El barca y su banquillo de los 400 millones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2019)

Partido lamentable en Malta..a pesar del doblete de morata..saul fallo bastante y si seguimos con estas convocatorias demigrantes no pasaremos del clasificatorio...parecio un partido de la era delbosque


----------



## artemis (27 Mar 2019)

Bueno, el cojo se nos va, 110 millones de euros por los dos hermanos, nobad... cuantos partidos ha jugado este año?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2019)

es un amal año segun el marca.....Supercopa de europa y segundos en liga..en una liga donde los equipos se dejan violar por el barca... como la temporada pasada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2019)

Morata marco un doblete contra malta,,pero que narices con LOpetegui KOKE Y costa haciamos 8 o 4 goles a selecciones demigrantes como esa


----------



## artemis (28 Mar 2019)

Bueno, ya lo tengo casi todo previsto para mi proxima visita al metropolitano... el mes que viene...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

Bien 10 minutos 0 - 2 ,,,y mas le vale a LUIS enrique convocar a diego costa otra vez..sobretodo tras la bazofia del partido contra malta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

ala sangre..jope y eso que es un simple partido de liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

alal y gol de morata el cuarto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

Ahora la cosa seria que LEMAR dejase de perder balones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

joder por hacer un partido malo ..pero claro contra la juve entre lesionados y sancionados....no podemos gastar 400 millones como hace la juve,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Mar 2019)

No falla EL MARCA..victoria de visitante 0 - 4,,el titular."HAY UN VACIO EN GRIEZMANN"


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2019)

La encerrona en el campo nuevo esta preparada, Gil Manzano de arbitro, y hoy tres apercibidos, griezmann, gimenez y Thomas, no descarto que antes de iniciar el encuentro de hoy, les saquen directamente amarilla a los tres


----------



## euromelon (4 Abr 2019)

Cerezo: "Ojalá levante el Barça la Champions en el Wanda"

@artemis 
@Muttley


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Cerezo: "Ojalá levante el Barça la Champions en el Wanda"
> 
> @artemis
> @Muttley



Afirmación solo para joder a los independentistas y que no puedan argumentar que desde Madrid se les odia....

Además, Cerezo no da puntada sin hilo, en Champions no existe el naming de los estadios y el nuestro es el Metropolitano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> La encerrona en el campo nuevo esta preparada, Gil Manzano de arbitro, y hoy tres apercibidos, griezmann, gimenez y Thomas, no descarto que antes de iniciar el encuentro de hoy, les saquen directamente amarilla a los tres



añade el brutal plantillazo a morata que le ha dejado con un esguince..
y el articulo diario del MARCA,,para decir que no se que equipo ingles quiere fichar a rodrigo...


----------



## euromelon (5 Abr 2019)

'Jugones': Griezmann dirá sí a una oferta del Barcelona


Molestais al nacional culerdismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2019)

Al menos podra contar con el tridente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

Laultima esperanza para la liga Santander..


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2019)

Al menos estan haciendo algo mas que contra la juve. De todas formas sin messi el barsa no es nadie.


----------



## euromelon (6 Abr 2019)

Jajajajajaja roja directa a diego costa . Los demás equipos deberíamos pasar se competir contra el farsa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

bien roja directa...EIN?y otra amarilla a jimenez y otra a thomas ,,bien a ver que dijo costa con su portugues?


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2019)

¿Qué ha hecho Costa para que le echen, que no lo he visto?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

Um no expulsaban a costa desde hace 1 temporada,,y fue por doble amarilla por algo que luego rodrigo del valencia hizo


----------



## euromelon (6 Abr 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué ha hecho Costa para que le echen, que no lo he visto?



Pues no creo que nada más grave que lo que suele decir el dientes....

A ver si así os dais cuenta de quien es el enemigo y vuestro presidente deje de decir que quiere que el farsa gane la champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

pues no se no veo nada en lo de costa..salvo que alguien sepa leer labios


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2019)

La liga la tiene que ganar el barsa, es una cuestion politica.


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> La encerrona en el campo nuevo esta preparada, Gil Manzano de arbitro, y hoy tres apercibidos, griezmann, gimenez y Thomas, no descarto que antes de iniciar el encuentro de hoy, les saquen directamente amarilla a los tres



Lo dije, Gil Manzano.... Vergonzoso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

Pues el otro delantero es Morata que anda tocado de un brutal plantillazo del gerona que ni fue falta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

solofalta griezman recibiendo amarilla y el tio ese habra ganado el nostradamus


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

como que minutos de añadido..si no ha muerto nadie


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

3 minutos de añadido..ein?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

habria que hacer una machada como la del arsenal


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> habria que hacer una machada como la del arsenal



Haber si tenemos una sóla aunque sea y les jodemos la fiesta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

porque todos los garrulos pitan a griezmann...¿que esperaban que chupase banqullo junmtoa dembele?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

he el barca esprando en su area para ir al a contra,,un autobus...


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

Como sigamos empate, en los últimos minutos vemos rematar en los corners a Gil Manzano para marcar para el farsa


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Pues no creo que nada más grave que lo que suele decir el dientes....
> 
> A ver si así os dais cuenta de quien es el enemigo y vuestro presidente deje de decir que quiere que el farsa gane la champions



Vamos a ver, unos son los hijos de puta y otros los fills de puta.... No hay diferencias...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

ala epico tapon de mano de pirque y ni es amarilla


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2019)

en fin....se ve que alguien muy poderoso de arriba, ha decidido que el Far$a tiene bula papal para hacer lo que les salga el coño....luego critican al Madrid de Franco de los años 50-60...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

he pique protesta al arbitro y solo es amarilla


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2019)

Ahi la hemos tenido cagondios


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

Será la liga de Gil Manzano


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

Jojojo en fuera de juego y GIL MANZANO LO DA


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2019)

Hola, qué hacéis ?


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hola, qué hacéis ?



Votar a VOX


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2019)

Es bastante descarao el fuera de juego...lo que me extraña es que no protestemos


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Votar a VOX



aaaahhhhhh vale, porque lo que es ganar partidos de futbol no, eh....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

ala menuda patada de rakitic


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> aaaahhhhhh vale, porque lo que es ganar partidos de futbol no, eh....



Imposible LO TENEIS AMARRADOS CON GIL MANZANO, 11 contra 11 no os atraveis


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

En los últimos 11 partidos en el campo de los fills de puta nos han expulsado a 7.... Está claro lo que pasa siempre


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> En los últimos 11 partidos en el campo de los fills de puta nos han expulsado a 7.... Está claro lo que pasa siempre



joder, pues haced algo, no ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> joder, pues haced algo, no ?
> [/QUOte...
> ya se hace bastante


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2019)

joder la que has liado citando


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

Atencio


HARLEY66 dijo:


> joder, pues haced algo, no ?



Eso vamos a hacer, botar a Falconetti y encerrar a vuestros políticos hasta que se pudran


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Atencio
> 
> 
> Eso vamos a hacer, botar a Falconetti y encerrar a vuestros políticos hasta que se pudran



Y entonces ganará el Pateti ?


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y entonces ganará el Pateti ?



No, ganará España... Y perderéis los catalanes antiespañoles


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Abr 2019)

Si disfrutáis cuando os roba el farsa, no os quejéis...


----------



## dac1 (6 Abr 2019)

Con el cholo no ganaran ni liga ni champions


----------



## Muttley (6 Abr 2019)

11 contra 11 los Trampes no tienen cojones.
Y desde el minuto 30. 
Es como la política. Solo “ganan” cuando juegan 1000 gentes de paz contra dos guardias civiles. Y se “tiran al suelo”.
Cobardes de mierda. 
Aupa Aleti y viva España.


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2019)

dac1 dijo:


> Con el cholo no ganaran ni liga ni champions



Con el cholo hemos ganado ligas hasta en el Camp nou, GILIPOLLAS


----------



## dac1 (6 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Con el cholo hemos ganado ligas hasta en el Camp nou, GILIPOLLAS



Pasado pasado esta 2 champions perdidas el barcelona y el madrid lo habrian echado sin pestañear


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2019)

dac1 dijo:


> Con el cholo no ganaran ni liga ni champions



como el 99% de los equipos de europa ..menuda afirmacion mas tonta


----------



## ravenare (7 Abr 2019)

Colchonetas pupeando en su hábitat natural. Todo en orden .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

No entiendo los comentarios del AS ,y marca llenos de niñatos pidiendo la dimision del cholo...que cojones si estan segundos en la liga por segundo año consecutivo y sin jeques


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No entiendo los comentarios del AS ,y marca llenos de niñatos pidiendo la dimision del cholo...que cojones si estan segundos en la liga por segundo año consecutivo y sin jeques



Los que piden la dimisión de Simeone o no son del Atleti o son hijos de puta


----------



## seven up (7 Abr 2019)

Siempre hay un penalti o una expulsión oportuna cuando los elegidos lo tienen igualado, darle las gracias a vuestro amigo el butano y a Jesús Gil, ellos trajeron a Villar y los casi 30 años de dominio casi total del Barcelona, los mismos que desarmaron el equipo de balonmano y de fútbol para beneficiar a los culés, regalándoles a Eusebio, Julio Salinas y a Lorenzo Rico.


----------



## Sr.Azul (7 Abr 2019)

seven up dijo:


> Siempre hay un penalti o una expulsión oportuna cuando los elegidos lo tienen igualado, darle las gracias a vuestro amigo el butano y a Jesús Gil, ellos trajeron a Villar y los casi 30 años de dominio casi total del Barcelona, los mismos que desarmaron el equipo de balonmano y de fútbol para beneficiar a los culés, regalándoles a Eusebio, Julio Salinas y a Lorenzo Rico.



Hombre tío, llamar hijo de puta o decir me cago en tu puta madre al arbitro es tarjeta roja directa, y sin discusión, desde hace bastantes años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hombre tío, llamar hijo de puta o decir me cago en tu puta madre al arbitro es tarjeta roja directa, y sin discusión, desde hace bastantes años.



Tenia ue haber dicho"la concha de tu madre"...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

Ahora hay un nuevo tipo de atletico el que comenta chorradas como cholo vete ya y tal...
Lo llamaremos Pipero del wanda


----------



## J-Z (7 Abr 2019)

patetico de mandril completa un año de FRACASO TOTAL del cholismo, fichajes de pura mierda cholistas mierdolo, gelson, lemar penes, grisman cobrando 30 kilos limpios y metiendo 15 goles al año ajjaja vaya ridículo HIJOS DE PUTA

Costra da puta pena y la fulanita es su cheerleader number one, jajajaj nunca debió volver semejante infraser, encima más caro que cuando se vendió, menudo master en retraso que tiene cerezo el cholo and co


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

j-z dijo:


> patetico de mandril completa un año de FRACASO TOTAL del cholismo, fichajes de pura mierda cholistas mierdolo, gelson, lemar penes, grisman cobrando 30 kilos limpios y metiendo 15 goles al año ajjaja vaya ridículo HIJOS DE PUTA
> 
> Costra da puta pena y la fulanita es su cheerleader number one, jajajaj nunca debió volver semejante infraser, encima más caro que cuando se vendió, menudo master en retraso que tiene cerezo el cholo and co



fracaso total?..segundos en LIga y supercopa de europa...esto no es la premier donde hay como 6 torneos para que hasta el BRIGTHON o el bURNLEY tenga palmares


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Abr 2019)

Es todo tan Patetico que no dan ganas de decir nada


----------



## J-Z (7 Abr 2019)

No sé quién ha dado más pena si el MANDRIL o el PATETICO, joder es que en serio del MANDRIL se veía venir la debacle y de hecho la vengo anunciando desde hace eones incluso ganaron una champs robando más.

Pero el PATETICO si hubiese fichado bien y no a lamer penes, gelson, mierdolo, repescar al costra infecta y cias podria haber ganado esta lija corrupta.

Deberían largar al cholismo, su epoca ha pasado, y vended al grisman que mete menos goles que benzemoro y cobra x3.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Los que piden la dimisión de Simeone o no son del Atleti o son hijos de puta



Acuérdate que fulanito sigue idolatrando a Lopetegui.

Por mi puede seguir Simeone por los restos, pero la habéis cagado bien con la renovación del francesito y no habéis fichado una mieda medio decente en estos años.

Barullo, pon orden y pide a Elenita que vuelva si no el hilo se lo cargan entre el gordo y el fulanito.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Acuérdate que fulanito sigue idolatrando a Lopetegui.
> 
> Por mi puede seguir Simeone por los restos, pero la habéis cagado bien con la renovación del francesito y no habéis fichado una mieda medio decente en estos años.
> 
> Barullo, pon orden y pide a Elenita que vuelva si no el hilo se lo cargan entre el gordo y el fulanito.



err...solo los madridistas despiden a un entrenador por perder 2 partidos seguidos......

y hablando de VARS,,Otro hispano brasileño acaba de ser expulsado por supuesta agresion a uno del celta,,pero NI LE ROZA..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2019)

j-z dijo:


> No sé quién ha dado más pena si el MANDRIL o el PATETICO, joder es que en serio del MANDRIL se veía venir la debacle y de hecho la vengo anunciando desde hace eones incluso ganaron una champs robando más.
> 
> Pero el PATETICO si hubiese fichado bien y no a lamer penes, gelson, mierdolo, repescar al costra infecta y cias podria haber ganado esta lija corrupta.
> 
> Deberían largar al cholismo, su epoca ha pasado, y vended al grisman que mete menos goles que benzemoro y cobra x3.



ha pasado,,pero siguen segundos....creo que tienes un concepto erroneo de las eras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2019)

Diego Costa se aleja del Atleti solo hay titulares si pierdes cuando ganas ni estas en la vigesima pagina


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2019)

Cada dia sale el city diciebdo que quiere fichar a alguien...
Antes de ayer thomas.hoy rodrigo oblack..
Koke y costa a china...etc etc..menudo rollo..
Aunque para retrasados mentales los comentarios..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2019)

ahora costa sera condenado a muerte,,aunque claro que mejor arbitro para juzgarlo que el que se comio una mano y un planchazo criminal del mameluco de salah


----------



## ravenare (11 Abr 2019)

Menudo rejón os han metido con el Costra..que no?


----------



## artemis (11 Abr 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Menudo rejón os han metido con el Costra..que no?



Si lo dijo (no se porque no se muestran los audios, tienen algo que esconder? ) que cumpla su sanción, pero el y todos, que si tenemos audios de otros llamando cagon y mas cosas al arbitro y no recibir ninguna tarjeta roja por ello


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2019)

um pues pepe casi le parte la espalda a uno y fueron 10 partidos.. 
pelotazo al publico de messi 0 partidos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2019)

queda el recurso pero conociendo a la liga seguro que le meten 12 partidos mas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2019)

Y el Marca en su linea de querer vender a costa a china desde hace 3 temporadas por lo menos..
Como se nota que no se han leido los cambios en el fisco chino y la horrible historia de mario suarez alias el que se f..a la ex de puyol..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2019)

que os parece cambiar a costa de 1,88 por icardi que no mide mas de 1,70..aqui ya empezado la campaña para fichar al mongolo del icardi el que dejo tirados al Inter en la europa league con su novia zorra de instagram ya empieza la campaña Diego Costa no tiene justificación


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que os parece cambiar a costa de 1,88 por icardi que no mide mas de 1,70..aqui ya empezado la campaña para fichar al mongolo del icardi el que dejo tirados al Inter en la europa league con su novia zorra de instagram ya empieza la campaña Diego Costa no tiene justificación




Si las enchufa a mi me da igual


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2019)

Es uno de esos delanteros que en el pc futbol sacaban un 73....
Pero la campaña contra costa no tiene parangon casi supera a la campaña de cuando a costa le culparon de todo en el mundial de brasil..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2019)

ya hora hacienda le reclama a costa 1 millon de euros...
,aunque que yo recuerde ya habia fichado por el chelsea el 1 de enero de 2014...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2019)

ahora seguro que le cae la prision permanente revisable


----------



## artemis (17 Abr 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya hora hacienda le reclama a costa 1 millon de euros...
> ,aunque que yo recuerde ya habia fichado por el chelsea el 1 de enero de 2014...



Si ha defraudado que pague... ninguna pena... por otro lado, lo que si son alegrias...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2019)

Ya pero mas que fraude parece ser na de esas cosas de hacienda sobre domiciliacion como lo de modric..
Lo raro es que hacienda no investigue jorge mendes...
Luego lo piperos del wanda se uejaran del presupuesto...pero es que hay ser asi de alto.en un mercado inflado por os jeques y judios rusos..
Ahi veremos al ajax desmantelado como el borusia de lewandosky


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2019)

ala otro titular sobre costa....uf debe estar cabreadisimo por lo de hacienda..va a explotar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2019)

Otra victoria trabajada ante el Rocoso eibar que siemrpe tiene al portero calvo parandolo todo ..el portero calvo que arruino a portugal hace 5 semanas....27 años y calvo totall,muerte en vida....
Eso si morata ha pillado tal cabreo que han tenido que sacarlo del campo no sea que le caigan una roja y 10 partidos...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2019)

A 6 puntos de los catalanazis, cuidadin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2019)

Que narices el arbitro le dio una COLLEJA a morata...


----------



## ravenare (20 Abr 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> A 6 puntos de los catalanazis, cuidadin.



Debes ser el único que no sabe quién va a ganar la Liga aún.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Debes ser el único que no sabe quién va a ganar la Liga aún.



nah el atletico tiene a rivales mas duros que el barca..en lo que queda de liga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Abr 2019)

Otra victoria trabajada ante el Valencia..
Es tipico de la temporada .mientras al atletico le plantan cara a base de bien..
Al farsa le abren la piernas..como el Alavés ese


----------



## artemis (25 Abr 2019)

Partidazo ayer pese a la lluvia, lo vi en directo, cada vez que voy al Metropolitano me entran recuerdos del Calderón, como de la primera ex a la que guardas mucho cariño, pero sinceramente, pedazo campazo, ahora estamos con un pibonazo de 10, mientras que otros, envidia insana tienen que hacerle la cirugía estética a su novia y gastarse 500 millones de euros sabiendo que va a quedar horroroso en plan lata de atún...


----------



## Almeida (25 Abr 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Partidazo ayer pese a la lluvia, lo vi en directo, cada vez que voy al Metropolitano me entran recuerdos del Calderón, como de la primera ex a la que guardas mucho cariño, pero sinceramente, pedazo campazo, ahora estamos con un pibonazo de 10, mientras que otros, envidia insana tienen que hacerle la cirugía estética a su novia y gastarse 500 millones de euros sabiendo que va a quedar horroroso en plan lata de atún...



Disfrutaste del Correazo a los chotos, eh?


----------



## artemis (25 Abr 2019)

Almeida dijo:


> Disfrutaste del Correazo a los chotos, eh?



Ya te digo, les fui mandando recordatorios de mis partes a todos los chotos de mi agenda


----------



## Señor X (25 Abr 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otra victoria trabajada ante el Valencia..
> Es tipico de la temporada .mientras al atletico le plantan cara a base de bien..
> Al farsa le abren la piernas..como el Alavés ese



El atlético ganó 0-4 al alavés. Hace un par de semanas. Y el valencia le saco un empate, 2-2, al Barcelona, en el camp nou. Vamos que ni idea eh.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Abr 2019)

Señor X dijo:


> El atlético ganó 0-4 al alavés. Hace un par de semanas. Y el valencia le saco un empate, 2-2, al Barcelona, en el camp nou. Vamos que ni idea eh.



es el alaves ese que celebro ganar por la minima al real madrid como si hubiera ganado la copa del rey...cmo el levante que descendido se puso las pilas contra el atletico hace 2 temporadas,,lo llamo"el sindrome del matagigantes"bueno el levante gano en el penabeu y ahora estan en segunda casi de nuevo


----------



## Edge2 (4 May 2019)

vaya tela con el español


----------



## artemis (4 May 2019)

Despues del partido de hoy, lo sigo teniendo muy claro, Godin, fuera, Filipe fuera y Juanfran fuera, gracias por los servicios prestados...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2019)

Ya era ultimo año de godin..pasara lo que pasara...


----------



## qbit (5 May 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Despues del partido de hoy, lo sigo teniendo muy claro, Godin, fuera, Filipe fuera y Juanfran fuera, gracias por los servicios prestados...



Para que luego digáis que nosotros queremos echar a medio equipo cuando perdemos.


----------



## artemis (5 May 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Para que luego digáis que nosotros queremos echar a medio equipo cuando perdemos.



Todos los que he puesto superan la treintena, el problema es si no te renuevas porque les estás agradecidos, como paso con España en el mundial de Brasil... En vuestro caso vais a echar a gente joven y terminaría quedando con Modric, Marcelo, Ramos, Benzema ect


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Todos los que he puesto superan la treintena, el problema es si no te renuevas porque les estás agradecidos, como paso con España en el mundial de Brasil... En vuestro caso vais a echar a gente joven y terminaría quedando con Modric, Marcelo, Ramos, Benzema ect



ah el mundial de brasil...una pena que delbosque no convocase a gabi,raul garcia y a koke villa juanfran lo dejo en el banquillo y a costa solo contra el mundo cuando siempre estaba acompañado por villa en ataque...aun me da urticaria recordarlo


----------



## artemis (5 May 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah el mundial de brasil...una pena que delbosque no convocase a gabi,raul garcia y a koke villa juanfran lo dejo en el banquillo y a costa solo contra el mundo cuando siempre estaba acompañado por villa en ataque...aun me da urticaria recordarlo



has visto los ingleses?, 4 equipos en semifinales europeas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2019)

artemis dijo:


> has visto los ingleses?, 4 equipos en semifinales europeas..



si como el barca tiene la POTRA de cara,,si hasta marca messi de rebote solo empujandola con el cuerpo...
y el valencia es lamentabla...siempre la cagan en semis...
el chelsea da ascopena desde que no tiene a costa...
y el totenham bueno ...
se lo toman mas en serio desde que ganar la EL clasifica a champions....
pero bueno la alineacion de españa en 2014 debio ser ..reina
jaunfran,ramos - albiol- carvajal
raul garcia - koke gabi - isco
villa y costa


----------



## ravenare (10 May 2019)

Choletes a punto de doblete en chicas. Mola o no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2019)

he tiene gracia ver al valencia siendo goleado por el arsenal..equipo que el atletico derroyo con 10 el año pasado


----------



## eloy_85 (11 May 2019)

ni un triste comentario de lo de godín..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> ni un triste comentario de lo de godín..



Es inevitable...tambien filipe luis juanfran.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2019)

a falta de algo mejor, cantemos el himno

pateti, pateti, patetico de madrid

tontacos, gordacos, perdemos como pringaos

cuando no nos violan los vikingos, nos folla el culo la Ronalda

como llora la aficion cuando eres el mas triste perdedor


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2019)

Abrimos una porra con las ratas que abandonan el barco en verano o que?


----------



## ravenare (11 May 2019)

No veo motivo alguno por el que debieran hacer eso. Si eres de un equipo es para siempre.


----------



## Muttley (11 May 2019)

De momento el aleti femenino defendiendo el himno ante las indepes del norte.
A ver si no permitimos que se lleven un título que la Real odia de corazón.
Respecto a Godín, se va el gran capitán. Un emblema en el club y se irá por la puerta grande. Una pena porque yo no lo hubiera dejado ir.
Sin un reproche_, no como otros en otros clubes. _
Respecto a Lucas_,_ muy muy bien vendido por 80 millonacos_. _Es buen defensa pero no te gana un partido. Claramente sobrevalorado. Como su hermano que terminará en el Rayo en tres años. Lucas no, irá al Valencia.
Que decir de Griezmann. Para mi que se vaya al Trampes por 120. Nos ahorramos un pastizal de ficha. Y la diferencia entre los 100 y los 120 es su ficha de este año.
Ha demostrado que es un showman y poquito más. No ha tirado del equipo cuando se le necesitó. Es buen jugador, desde luego no un súper clase o un crack.
Costa y Morata ojalá se queden. Herrera parece ya fichado.
La partida de Rodri una cortina de humo. Filipe podría quedarse a la baja. Lemar tiene talento y hay que recuperarle.
Giménez herederá los galones de Godín.
Aupa aleti.
Nosotros siempre estamos. SIEMPRE fieles a nuestros colores. Nuestro espíritu.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2019)

Bueno del MARCA no entiendo cosas..
1ºla obsesion de ese diario de mandar a costa a china,,(llevan asi 3 temporadas)...
2ºla obsesion de mandar a Griezman al barca,,supongo que para que se una al banquillo de los 300 millones...
mandar a media plantilla la premier,,segun ese diario thomas,saul rodri etc etc..
y podria seguir asi..


----------



## eloy_85 (12 May 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Respecto a Godín, se va el gran capitán. Un emblema en el club y se irá por la puerta grande. Una pena porque yo no lo hubiera dejado ir.
> Sin un reproche_, no como otros en otros clubes. _
> R.



le echais como a un perro y por la puerta de atrás porque no le hacen un contrato digno

Y a ver cual es el partido amistoso de homenaje y contra qué equipo de entidad... y que no sea un lunes a las 6 de la tarde a lo perro

Lo dicho, por la puerta de atrás como a paquetorres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> le echais como a un perro y por la puerta de atrás porque no le hacen un contrato digno
> 
> Y a ver cual es el partido amistoso de homenaje y contra qué equipo de entidad... y que no sea un lunes a las 6 de la tarde a lo perro
> 
> Lo dicho, por la puerta de atrás como a paquetorres



bueno torres,salio 5 minutos en la final de la Uefa europa league...cogiendo la copa y eso...


----------



## Edge2 (14 May 2019)

Griezmann comunica al Atlético que se va


----------



## qbit (14 May 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Que decir de Griezmann. Para mi que se vaya al Trampes por 120. Nos ahorramos un pastizal de ficha. Y la diferencia entre los 100 y los 120 es su ficha de este año.
> Ha demostrado que es un showman y poquito más. No ha tirado del equipo cuando se le necesitó. Es buen jugador, desde luego no un súper clase o un crack.



Vaya, cómo cambian las "opiniones" según se quede (hace un año) o se vaya (este año). De ídolo a apestado, y encima criticáis a los aficionados de otros clubes.


----------



## eloy_85 (14 May 2019)

joder a este hilo ha sido quitarle la chincheta y está más hundido que el rayo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2019)

el rayo estaria en champions si se esforzase tanto como cuando se enfrenta al altetico..


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya, cómo cambian las "opiniones" según se quede (hace un año) o se vaya (este año). De ídolo a apestado, y encima criticáis a los aficionados de otros clubes.



Tú te has dado cuenta que esto está escrito antes de esta noche cuando se ha filtrado que se va?
Me descojono.
Siempre he dicho que me parecía (y me parece) un buen jugador, pero NO un supercrack.
No vale 120 kilos. Y nos los dan. Vamos a ver cuanto sacáis por Isco, Bale, Marcelo, Ceballos, Vater, Llorente, Ausencio....
Sorprende que un trampas hable de ídolos a apestados. Sois especialistas en renegar. De todos. De todos todos. Ni Casillas, ni Raul, cr7, del Bosque, Mourinho, pierdetegui, el argentino marca blanca hasendado, carletto....todos por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## qbit (15 May 2019)

Los precios están inflados.

El madridismo es muy grande, así que mejor no acuses a todos por lo que hacen algunos, y no saques a gentuza indeseable como Raúl y Casillas o resentidos como Del Bosque, que querían eternizarse en el club y hubo que echarlos de la mejor manera posible prque están bien echados y no pueden quejarse pues el Madrid les ha dado más de lo que ellos han dado al Madrid.

Además, de que esto es un club de fútbol, no una ONG o un geriátrico. Mientras valen se les mantiene y cuando no, fuera, y no pueden quejarse porque cobran megasueldazos, que no trabajan por amor al arte y de ahí nuestros títulos. El que es inteligente no cae en la prepotencia y sale por la puerta grande como estos: Zidane, Javi Alonso, Sanchís (que aceptó ser suplente de lujo y jubilarse en el club), etc. No tenemos la culpa de que los futbolistas hoy en día escaseen de inteligencia y les pueda la prepotencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 May 2019)

Los precios estan inflados gracias los putos jeques islamistas..y luego la gente repitiendo la mentira de que "es por los derechos de tv"..


----------



## barullo (15 May 2019)

Venga que vienen Icardi y Dybala, y de ser cierto no le echaremos de menos


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> No veo motivo alguno por el que debieran hacer eso. Si eres de un equipo es para siempre.



Tu eres del aleti? no verdad?

Yo de toda la vida, desde los cuatro annos yendo al Calderon, en segunda seguia yendo, con los Novos y los Musampa, lo mismo

Pero se acabo, hacer el ridiculo delante de toda Europa, regalandole copas al Madrid na menos, y cayendo como unos miserables

Y luego para rematarlo una aficion de retrasados profundos como sabo del cornudo en la barbilla, amargaos, malos perdedores y pateticos

A tomar por culo hombre, maricones en el campo y subnormales en la grada

Pero bueno, yo me referia a jugadores, y ya tenemos el primero, el francesito, despues de como se le puso el culo, se vaaaa

jajajaja

animo pateticos


----------



## Le Truhan (15 May 2019)

Sinceramente las ventas de esos jugadores son siempre positivas, y el atletico ya tiene marca y cache para fichar a quién quiera, para mi lo que se ha hablado cavani seria un jugador muy interesante para el atlético.


----------



## golden graham (15 May 2019)

Van a vender a todo el equipo


----------



## barullo (15 May 2019)

golden graham dijo:


> Van a vender a todo el equipo



Pues como el mandril...

La diferencia es que a nosotros nos lo compran, pero a vosotros no está tan claro que se peguen por fichar a la piara vagonetas y paquetes que teneis


----------



## barullo (15 May 2019)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Sinceramente las ventas de esos jugadores son siempre positivas, y el atletico ya tiene marca y cache para fichar a quién quiera, para mi lo que se ha hablado cavani seria un jugador muy interesante para el atlético.



Se oye hablar en plan rumor sobre Icardi para ese puesto...


----------



## asustailusos (15 May 2019)

A los que les parezca mal lo que hecho, decirles que ha hecho lo que antes hizo en la Real Sociedad y seguro que en ese momento no les parecería tan mal. O lo que hacen ellos cuando fichan a un jugador otro equipo. Creo que todos haríamos lo mismo si nos ponen una buena pasta.

Por cierto el que sale ganando de todo esto es la Real Sociedad que se lleva 24 millones de Euros del traspaso, sin hacer nada, osa que el Atlético no se lleva todo en traspaso.


----------



## Muttley (15 May 2019)

Uno de estos tres cae seguro. Y esperáte que no dos de tres dependiendo de Costa: Dybala, Cavani e Icardi.
Ojo que hemos sacado por los hermanos Hernández 110 minolles. Vaya cojones. Por dos defensas y ninguno te gana un partido. Y otros 100 (descontado lo de la Real) por el francés. Por dos de cantera y uno comprado a 30 millones. Y se liberan 30 kilos en fichas. Gil y Gil invesments.
Herrera me gusta mucho como nueva adquisición a coste cero. Creo que Rodri se debería quedar. Lo mismo con Costa y Morata. Saúl se queda. Koke se queda (aunque no me importaría que se fuera), Giménez se queda y sobre todo OBLAK se queda.
Yo haría otro movimiento alternativo a los tres nombrados anteriormente. Le ofrecía al Trampes 50 minolles por Coutinho. Nos lo venden fijo. Tiene 26 años. Lo malo es que dudo que pudiera adaptarse al sacrificio defensivo Cholista. Coutinho misma edad que Dybala y que Icardi. Cavani es un crack...pero es mayor y ese rol lo ocupa Costa.


----------



## artemis (15 May 2019)

Bueno, a mi la marcha de Griezmann la verdad es que me deja indiferente, por un lado se va un buen jugador del futbol, eso si, no era fundamental para el equipo, me parecia que hacia mas daño la marcha del Kun en su dia que la del francesito, por otro lado, descargarnos de la ficha y pasarle el marron a los cules, me parece de puta madre, se va con la misma edad que se fue rataTuran al farsa... encima se les pondra en un pico entre los 120 kilotones y los 46 de ficha anual... y que no engañen a nadie, este no se va a bajar el sueldo, otra cosa es lo que vendan en cataluña que saben que hablan para unos seres sin capacidad de pensamiento propio... 

Por supuesto me quedaba con Morata, y de refuerzos, de los que hablan, me parece interesante Dybala, que con el cholo igual termina de dar el resultado que todos creemos que puede dar, Icardi, teniendo a Alvaro, la verdad, los veo muy parecidos, y supongo que Costa ahora se quedará en el club, a ver que hace Rodrigo que con la clausula que pones estos hijos de puta para que nos roben jugadores es posible que se pire tambien, solo recordar a las ratas como les ha ido a todos los que se han marchado de nuestro club...


----------



## ravenare (15 May 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Tu eres del aleti? no verdad?
> 
> Yo de toda la vida, desde los cuatro annos yendo al Calderon, en segunda seguia yendo, con los Novos y los Musampa, lo mismo
> 
> ...



No soy. Pero si nos ponemos a comparar las aficiones la colchonera es mejor que la del Madrid. Pero de lejos.


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> No soy. Pero si nos ponemos a comparar las aficiones la colchonera es mejor que la del Madrid. Pero de lejos.



Eso si se lo concedo, pero vaya no es suficiente razon para apoyar a un equipo que de menos asco que culerdos o cornudos

Precisamente mi asco actual por el que fue mi equipo se sustenta sobre el desprecio causado por la entrega de dos ligas de campeones a la escoria madridista y la falta de reaccion de una aficion que ha confundido el apoyo con ruin servilismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 May 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, a mi la marcha de Griezmann la verdad es que me deja indiferente, por un lado se va un buen jugador del futbol, eso si, no era fundamental para el equipo, me parecia que hacia mas daño la marcha del Kun en su dia que la del francesito, por otro lado, descargarnos de la ficha y pasarle el marron a los cules, me parece de puta madre, se va con la misma edad que se fue rataTuran al farsa... encima se les pondra en un pico entre los 120 kilotones y los 46 de ficha anual... y que no engañen a nadie, este no se va a bajar el sueldo, otra cosa es lo que vendan en cataluña que saben que hablan para unos seres sin capacidad de pensamiento propio...
> 
> Por supuesto me quedaba con Morata, y de refuerzos, de los que hablan, me parece interesante Dybala, que con el cholo igual termina de dar el resultado que todos creemos que puede dar, Icardi, teniendo a Alvaro, la verdad, los veo muy parecidos, y supongo que Costa ahora se quedará en el club, a ver que hace Rodrigo que con la clausula que pones estos hijos de puta para que nos roben jugadores es posible que se pire tambien, solo recordar a las ratas como les ha ido a todos los que se han marchado de nuestro club...



lo bueno del ateltico es que compras gente que vale 4 millones y se vende por 40...
Pero vamos soltar a costa seria una idiiotez aun le quedan 2 años,,y complementeria la falta de sangre que morata tiene a veces...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 May 2019)

Pues hoy otro partido con 10..y el levante demigrante dejandose el alma como hace 2 temporadas...,,pues nada segundos en liga a pesar de toda la temporada con medio equipo lesionado y con arbitros un tanto sospechosos ,,ahora a batir a los nuevos ricos de la premier y sU DOPPING financiero


----------



## Edge2 (18 May 2019)

Pitos a Griezmann en su gris despedida del Atlético


----------



## euromelon (21 May 2019)

El atletico de Madrid demuestra su amistad con Israel jugando ahi un partido hoy 

@artemis que te parece amigo?


----------



## artemis (21 May 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> El atletico de Madrid demuestra su amistad con Israel jugando ahi un partido hoy
> 
> @artemis que te parece amigo?



Gil y Cerezo vendiendose por dinero? vaya no me lo esperaba... lo raro es que ese duo tenga dignidad o que sepa lo que ocurre por aquellas tierras...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2019)

COMO SE nota que diego costa se llevo por delante a 2 jugadores israelies el dia que jugo con la seleccion en gijon ...a patada limpia y esguince..Luego la gente dira que porque se lesiona tanto...si le dan hasta en su DNI..


----------



## J-Z (21 May 2019)

costra es el cancer del paleti, repescarlo fue el mayor error del cholismo, estais acabados hijos de puta


----------



## euromelon (21 May 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Gil y Cerezo vendiendose por dinero? vaya no me lo esperaba... lo raro es que ese duo tenga dignidad o que sepa lo que ocurre por aquellas tierras...



De hecho sabes que sois un club israelí en más de un 30Xc?

En esa tierra lo que sucede es que hay un país que trata a los moros como merecen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2019)

j-z dijo:


> costra es el cancer del paleti, repescarlo fue el mayor error del cholismo, estais acabados hijos de puta



Una europa league,,una supercopa del europa y segundos en liga..si si error..mucho mejor que bale..que se ha pasado mediatemporada sin ahcer nada..o dembele..


----------



## J-Z (21 May 2019)

jajaja la chufa li, esa mierda que hasta el mierdilla tiene 6 o 7.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2019)

j-z dijo:


> jajaja la chufa li, esa mierda que hasta el mierdilla tiene 6 o 7.



venciendo al ARsenal cosa que el lamentable Valencia no ha logrado...


----------



## ravenare (5 Jun 2019)

Colchonetas quereis a Semedo? Yo de vosotros lo pillaba sin dudar. Aprovechen la subnormalidad de Bartomeu.


----------



## Almeida (5 Jun 2019)

Parece que el bueno de Theo ya no entra en los planes de zz. 30 kilotones en las arcas colchoneras y no tuvimos el detalle de ponerle un lacito ni nada, jajajaja.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Jul 2019)

Morata seguirá en el Atlético, que pagará este verano 10 millones al Chelsea para que siga cedido y 55 el próximo año para ficharlo definitivamente.

Nuevo acuerdo Atlético - Chelsea por Morata: otro año cedido y traspasado en 2020


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jul 2019)

Culebron veraniego Griezmann comunica al Atlético que no se presentará mañana al entrenamiento


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2019)

Um una interesante delantera Costa Morata,,dos tios de 1,88..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Culebron veraniego Griezmann comunica al Atlético que no se presentará mañana al entrenamiento



si el barca no tiene para pagar 100millones,,es que qiza se les haya agotado los creditos del deusthe bank


----------



## euromelon (9 Jul 2019)

@Muttley 
@artemis 

Comentad el circo de Griezman


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> @Muttley
> @artemis
> 
> Comentad el circo de Griezman



Deseando que pague la cláusula en un solo pago al contado y se pire de una vez, luego eso sí, que explique el farsa porque ellos no tienen fair play financiero... Y si ya fichan a la ruina de Neymar ya entonces si no actúa la UEFA es para dejar de jugar todas las competiciones donde juegue el farsa-estafa luego se quejan de los equipos-estados


----------



## Edge2 (9 Jul 2019)

El Atlético sigue con su hoja de ruta y no negociará la cláusula con el Barça por Griezmann


----------



## Don Meliton (9 Jul 2019)

jaja Griezzman no vale 120 kilotones

O lo que es lo mismo, no vale un Lemar y medio

pero que desgraciaos que son, jaja, a ver que mierda les coloca mendes a precio de oro


----------



## Muttley (10 Jul 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> @Muttley
> @artemis
> 
> Comentad el circo de Griezman




Muy buenos dias compañero.
Deseando que el Trampes pague la claúsula ya. Pero es divertido como le están dejando con el culo literalmente al aire.
En can Barsa se les ha atornillado la barretina y ya piensan como en waterloo. En fantasias. No se puede pagar 350 millones sin veder por lo menos por esa cantidad. Y luego pasa lo que pasa.
El francesín es buen jugador, pero desde luego no un crack. Y va a comer banquillo. Incluso sin Neymar. 
Luego ya si eso veremos como el Trampes acomoda a todos en el campo....y en las fichas. Que hay muchos a los que "dar de comer".

Ocurrirá con todos los ex-aleti. Salen. Y se degradan. 
Los hermanitos terminarán jugando juntos la liga alemana de meritorios. En el Wolfsburgo. Eso a tres años vista. En cuando el Milan se de cuenta del timo de la estampita y en cuando le coman la tostada en el Bayern al otro. Postearán su instagram en vez de desde Tahití.... desde Gandía dentro de 10 años.
El único que puede no degradarse es Rodri. Al fin de al cabo es una persona seria, callada y trabajadora. Le irá bien donde esté.

Analizando lo nuestro:
-Joao Felix: Una incógnita. No tengo claro si va a ser el descalabro más caro de la historia o el puntazo más brutal de la historia.
-Lodi: parece que es bueno, pero nunca ha jugado en Europa. Otro vaya usted a saber.
-Herrera: jugador muy del Cholo. Es como una camisa blanca y un traje oscuro. Fondo de armario para cualquier ocasión.
-Felipe: es central sólido. Nos da potencial por alto que echamos de menos cuando se ha ido Godín. Serio.
-Saponjic: muy joven. 192m. pelea. Barato y olfato. Nos va a venir bien cuando las cosas se pongan duras y haya que meter balones a la olla.
-Llorente: portento físico. Muy del estilo Cholo. Es madridista. Notará el cambio en el campo. Veremos.

Nos falta un central y dicen que puede ser Hermoso...el año que viene gratis. El Madrid B se ha puesto farruco.
Como venga James me desorino. Talento tiene, eso seguro. Pero su vida desordenada me gusta menos.
Yo repescaba a Filipe.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jul 2019)

El Barça ficha a Griezmann tras pagar los 120 millones de la cláusula, pero el Atlético exige 200


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 Jul 2019)

El Atlético va a fichar a Mario Hermoso, uno de los mejores centrales jóvenes de la Liga, por 25 millones, la mitad de su cláusula, y a Trippier, el lateral derecho titular del Tottenham y de la selección inglesa, por 30. Esto último es espectacular, con lo difícil que es sacar un buen jugador de la Premier y aún más a ese precio. Por comparar, el United va a pagar 90 millones por el gordo del Leicester.

En esta encuesta gana el Atlético como el equipo español que mejor se ha reforzado este verano. Y si llega a concretarse el fichaje de James, aún más. De ser así lo veria como candidato a ganar la Liga.


----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2019)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El Atlético va a fichar a Mario Hermoso, uno de los mejores centrales jóvenes de la Liga, por 25 millones, la mitad de su cláusula, y a Trippier, el lateral derecho titular del Tottenham y de la selección inglesa, por 30. Esto último es espectacular, con lo difícil que es sacar un buen jugador de la Premier y aún más a ese precio. Por comparar, el United va a pagar 90 millones por el gordo del Leicester.
> 
> En esta encuesta gana el Atlético como el equipo español que mejor se ha reforzado este verano. Y si llega a concretarse el fichaje de James, aún más. De ser así lo veria como candidato a ganar la Liga.



Es muy larga la liga y tenemos muchos enemigos para decir eso


----------



## Edge2 (20 Jul 2019)

Esta tarde juega a las 19:00 con el numancia. PirloTV Online: Bein Sports en vivo por Internet


----------



## Edge2 (20 Jul 2019)

Muy bien joao felix. Esto promete.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Jul 2019)

Esta noche a las 3 de la mañana jugamos con el chivas de guadalajara PirloTV Online: Bein Sports en vivo por Internet A ver que tal el joao con costa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2019)

El delantero canterano que no tiene pelo pues mañana contra francia africana sub19..


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2019)

Y pudieron ser muchos más


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2019)

Vikingos con el culo en llamas jojojo


----------



## mostacho (27 Jul 2019)

*la vijen que repaso lan metio

*


----------



## ravenare (27 Jul 2019)

Congrats a los atléticos amigos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Jul 2019)

Que barbaridad, ya han ganado la liga sin jugarla, las tres champions aún siguen escociendo. Y en eso se resume la prensa española, forofismo y poco más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2019)

pues la cos es que si costa esta en forma y no pierde la cabeza como hoy,,arrasamos fijo...


----------



## artemis (27 Jul 2019)

Con el Cholo no hay amistoso que valga... Y eso se agradece, humillar a los vikingos de esta manera no tiene precio...

Partidazo anoche, Joao me está gustando y Vitolo a ver si dura, menudo gol estilo Maradona si lo hubiera metido ficticius estaría en todos los lados


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Jul 2019)

Un par de victorias intrascendentes y ya estan todos los pateticos sacando pecho，culo en pompa y cara muy alta，en posicion de recibir otro anno de bukkakes y prennadas sidosas a pelo

La teoria del eterno retraso que decia niches


----------



## mostacho (27 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Un par de victorias intrascendentes y ya estan todos los pateticos sacando pecho，culo en pompa y cara muy alta，en posicion de recibir otro anno de bukkakes y prennadas sidosas a pelo
> 
> La teoria del eterno retraso que decia niches



Queva iyoh, esta ha sido muy grande, siguen los 4 cabrones arrastrándose poler césped y va y cede al llórente 
Y la defensa no comment, esta ostia duele, deberían ser suplentes todos los que hundieron al madrid el año pasado.
Seguimos sin 9 y sin medios destructores, senior nos ampare


----------



## mostacho (27 Jul 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Con el Cholo no hay amistoso que valga... Y eso se agradece, humillar a los vikingos de esta manera no tiene precio...
> 
> Partidazo anoche, Joao me está gustando y Vitolo a ver si dura, menudo gol estilo Maradona si lo hubiera metido ficticius estaría en todos los lados



Gordinfron disfruta aora que puedes


----------



## artemis (27 Jul 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> Gordinfron disfruta aora que puedes



Esto te alegra el día, humillar a los hijos de puta siempre sienta bien... Iban a hacer una revolución y lo único que consiguen es mandar a uno de sus mejores jugadores a China


----------



## mostacho (27 Jul 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Esto te alegra el día, humillar a los hijos de puta siempre sienta bien... Iban a hacer una revolución y lo único que consiguen es mandar a uno de sus mejores jugadores a China



Deberían mandarlo a Saturno 
Y de paso con el a ramos Marcelo modric kroos y binzima


----------



## Muttley (4 Ago 2019)

Bueno, hemos terminado la gira americana con notable bajo.
Partidos tirando a regulares contra Chivas y Atlético San Luis, decente contra la selección MSL e intenso contra el Trampas. No se ha echado de menos a las bajas. Ni al trio rata, ni a los jubilados. 
Como veo al equipo: 

Portería: el mejor del mundo. No hay mucho más que comentar. 

Defensa: de cuatro puestos se han ido tres teóricos titulares, el faraón, Filipe, y Lucas. Se ha traído a Hermoso, buen fichaje. No se entiende como en el Trampas no se le dio una oportunidad teniendo a dos tronchos como Carajal y Nacho por delante. Pero hoyga. Muchas gracias. 25 minolles por un central en zona de despegue en la edad buena. Felipe, bastante experiencia y seriedad. Muy bien de cabeza. Lodi, lo que le he visto me ha gustado. Velocidad y técnica...pero tiene que aprender los automatismos para que Saúl le haga la cobertura cuando sube. Trippier. Me gusta el inglés. Buena actitud, quiere aprender español, está ilusionado y bien golpeo con la derecha. A ver si conseguimos que Koke deje de tirar los córners. A esto le sumamos Giménez y Savic. Creo que estamos bien cubiertos. Vrsaljko se incorpora en Noviembre para competir con Trippier y Arias y me quedaría con el chaval juvenil Manu Sanchez para que compita en el izquierdo. Me gusta bastante. 
Tanto Hermoso como Giménez como Felipe son buenos rematadores de cabeza, y Hermoso puede sacar la pelota jugada con comodidad. 

Mediocampo: en la parte defensiva se ha ido un gran jugador a buscar juego preciosista y a cambio se ha fichado a Llorente. Jugador muy guerrero que puede aprender mucho con el Cholo. Buen fichaje de presente y de futuro. Se ha incorporado a un “veterano” como Herrera que se desenvuelve bien en todo el centro del campo. Incansable y físico. Saul a mi me gusta mucho. Un hombre de club. Pero debe jugar en su posición, no de lateral izquierdo. Debe tener algo de libertad para hacer sus cositas y marcar sus goles. Sobre todo en segunda oleada. Koke a mi me gusta lo justo. Para mi banquillo, pero es un fijo del Cholo. Y si Cholo confía...yo también. Esta debe ser la temporada de Lemar, de reivindicarse. Tiene que ser más agresivo. Más vertical. Encontrar pases. Veremos. Vitolo. Otro que tiene que ser el que fue. A mi me gusta mucho. El gol que le marcó al Trampas empezando desde mitad de su campo, regateando a todos y marcando es de un jugador de primer nivel mundial. No he visto comentarios en los medios porque ya fue suficiente humillación. Si esto l llega a hacer con la camiseta de Trampes o Trampas ya estarían pidiendo el balón de oro. Thomas me parece el mas prescindible. Puede que no juegue en su puesto, pero siempre le veo impreciso. Eso si cuando saca el disparo de larga distancia a pasear...te desatranca un partido.

Joao Felix: este merece categoría propia. Tiene un don que no se entrena. Tiene regate. Tiene visión de juego. Tiene pase de 10m entre líneas y de 40. Tiene llegada. Tiene gol. Tiene 19 años. Le falta tirar faltas, que no se si las tira. Pero es un súperclase. Protege el balón de forma espectacular. La única forma de frenarle es con faltas. Si escucha al Cholo se sienta a comer en la mesa de Messi en un par de años. Puede cambiar la historia de este club. Por supuesto si el catedrático de Camas o Carvajal o cualquier central chusco de las múltiples sucursales no lo desgracia para 8 meses como hicieron con Juninho. 

Delantera : Diego Costa ha vuelto. Recuperado y con ganas. Morata que en principio a mi no me gustaba respondió con nota el año pasado. Tiene que estar ahí. Saponjic es una incógnita. Claro que ha costado 500000 euros. De momento aporta algo que no tenemos. Un 9 panzer de area. Correa está en la línea de salida del club para ir al Milán. Es verdad que es un jugador distinto. Pero también es verdad que su juego combinativo es deplorable y casi siempre su elección es la peor, como en el penalti de Turín. No obstante me gusta como revulsivo. Si nos dan 50M lacito.

Cambiando James o Eriksen por Correa....equipazo.


----------



## ravenare (4 Ago 2019)

Debería bastar para ser el segundo equipo de España.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ago 2019)

Un email destapa la negociación oculta de Griezmann y el Barça


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un email destapa la negociación oculta de Griezmann y el Barça



Mientras.... en can barsa....nobita...


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2019)

¿Cuánto creéis que nos va a durar el Joao Félix hasta que nos lo manguen?


----------



## fieraverde (5 Ago 2019)

Su clausula es de 300 kilos... eso de mangar....


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> Su clausula es de 300 kilos... eso de mangar....



Eso para un jeque es calderilla y lo sabes   

Y si no el robaperas de la acera de enfrente que si quiere los junta


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Y si no el robaperas de la acera de enfrente que si quiere los junta



Claro. Mira vende a Lucas Vázquez, a James y a Bale y tachán....300 minolles para Joao.
Y aún le sobran 120 para comprar a Pogba que le guarde las espaldas.



....según informa Marca claro.


----------



## ravenare (6 Ago 2019)

Dejaros de mierdas. Lo de Lisboa aún no se ha resarcido. Tenéis mejor equipo que ellos en absolutamente todas las líneas. Toca humillacion en en Cuernabeu es justo y necesario. De lo contrario nunca abandonareis el rol de pupitas.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Dejaros de mierdas. Lo de Lisboa aún no se ha resarcido. Tenéis mejor equipo que ellos en absolutamente todas las líneas. Toca humillacion en en Cuernabeu es justo y necesario. De lo contrario nunca abandonareis el rol de pupitas.



El problema es que cuando tenemos a los cuernitos a huevo en esas situaciones se dispara el cagómetro en lugar de machacar...

Y nunca sé por qué


----------



## ravenare (6 Ago 2019)

Lo lleváis en el ADN . Es el momento de girar la tortilla. Ellos tienen a Benzema y vosotros al crío ese que pinta para top. No os veréis en otra igual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Lo lleváis en el ADN . Es el momento de girar la tortilla. Ellos tienen a Benzema y vosotros al crío ese que pinta para top. No os veréis en otra igual.



ahora tnemos a costa de 188,,morata de 188 y ese servi de 1,91,,,y vosotros a JOVIC de 1,81 que no marco un solo gol en el europeo sub21 y MAYORAL marco 2 goles...(ah no que esta en el levante)


----------



## sanchez1994 (6 Ago 2019)

Para nosotros las champions, para vosotros los amistosos.


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2019)

sanchez1994 dijo:


> Para nosotros las champions, para vosotros los amistosos.



VARemos que pasa.
Que ahora los goles en fuera de juego no cuentan. 
Y además al Calvo de la lotería parece que le ha mirado un tuerto últimamente. 
El fichaje estrella es adicto a los torreznos.
El fichaje probable no viene. Lo veo negro negro. Pog...bale. Sin dinero no hay paraíso y ahora ya no cuentan los chanchullos de Torres para generar liquidez extra. Hay que vender y luego fichar. Y la plantilla tiene el mismo mercado actual que un vídeo Betamax. 
El que se tiene que ir está jugando al golf a razón de 1 millón por hoyo del campo. 
Otro que se tiene que ir, solo le quiere el Aleti de saldo. Lo terminarán vendiendo el día 31 de agosto por 20 kilos. 
Se ha gastado 300 millones mayormente en suplentes. Incluso en algún suplente del suplente del suplente del lateral izquierdo de Francia. Un japonés al que le gusta la paella y hace reverencias, un serbio que jugó los minutos de la basura en el mundial de Francia y dos brasileños para ver si este año es el bueno y el Castilla de Raul sube. 
Al único reemplazo de garantías de Casemiro le ha fichado el aleti
Compran un central brasileño por 50 minolles para sentarse en el banquillo y venden a su mayor promesa, ya internacional por España de nuevo al Aleti a través de la sucursal barcelonesa. 
Una buena noticia, para que no os creáis que todo es malo: Lopetegui entrena a otro equipo.


----------



## ravenare (6 Ago 2019)

Lopetegui le tiene que dar un baño al Madrit este año, al tiempo.


----------



## artemis (10 Ago 2019)

Parece que no es malo el portugués, alguno va a echar bilis tras criticar los 126 kilos


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Ago 2019)

El portugués tiene muy buena pinta, este año puede ser un gran año del atlético


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Está de la hostia el equipo y el Félix ya no supone ninguna sorpresa después de verle en champions y ahora con el Aleti...

Todo un acierto comprarle y nos va a dar muchas alegrías


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2019)

bueno pero los PUTOS REBOTES son nuestra krpitonita,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2019)

casi ese rebote se mete en la porteria,,


----------



## artemis (10 Ago 2019)

Bueno, a falta que termine este último partido, muy buena pretemporada, fundamental tener a todos los fichajes desde el principio para que entren en la metodología del Cholo y el profe... Se ve al conjunto muy bien, el único lunar negro es el enfrentarnos a un equipo de arrastrados que no tenían categoría ni de rival, humillar a otro equipo metiéndole 7 no sirve para prepararse dada tanta diferencia de nivel...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2019)

Joder otro rebote mas que va a puerta,,es como si fuera a posta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2019)

en serio con los rebotes parece que el balon se convierte en una pastilla de jabon y siempre le llega a algun ribal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2019)

se va osta y entra el alto serbio ese...a ver que hace en 4 minutos desde que entro correa esto se hunde


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, a falta que termine este último partido, muy buena pretemporada, fundamental tener a todos los fichajes desde el principio para que entren en la metodología del Cholo y el profe... Se ve al conjunto muy bien, el único lunar negro es el enfrentarnos a un equipo de arrastrados que no tenían categoría ni de rival, humillar a otro equipo metiéndole 7 no sirve para prepararse dada tanta diferencia de nivel...



Jajaja  

Además de verdad, tienen los 3 males del caracol:

Babosos, cornudos y arrastraos


----------



## artemis (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Además de verdad, tienen los 3 males del caracol:
> 
> Babosos, cornudos y arrastraos



La guinda será que fichen al cabra loca de Neymar y nos vendan a James


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2019)

Puto martes y 13... Parece que fichamos al cojo de Rodrigo, no se para qué queremos a ese paquete, prefería al jajajajajames que tiene mucha más calidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2019)

Ya esta fichada toda la delantera de la seleccion española..
Rodrigo vitolo costa y morata...
Y siguiendo la política de fichajes hay que sacrificar a 2...Correa y kalinic..


----------



## Bimbo (13 Ago 2019)

A ver si se va el paquete de correa y kalinic


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2019)

Correa costo 4 millones
Si se vende por 40..pasta pasta


----------



## artemis (18 Ago 2019)

3 puntos, y jugadon de Joao... Sí la hiciera hecho Panzard o el enano hormonado estaría abriendo noticiarios


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2019)

Partido tipico como los del año pasado.patadas pisotones y interrupciones del juego..getafe con 21 faltas..y ya fueron a cazar a felix..


----------



## ravenare (19 Ago 2019)

Hasta hace bien poco las ostias las dabais vosotros y no había queja...ahora que vais de señoritos o que?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Hasta hace bien poco las ostias las dabais vosotros y no había queja...ahora que vais de señoritos o que?



Equipos demigrantes cuando llegan al wanda salen con el cuchillo entre los dientes para ser goleados ante el celta o eibar la jornada siguiente


----------



## ravenare (19 Ago 2019)

De que te extraña. Es ley de vida. Los pequeños dan el 110% contra los grandes. Y vosotros ya sois grandes aunque les joda a algunos.


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Hasta hace bien poco las ostias las dabais vosotros y no había queja...ahora que vais de señoritos o que?



A nadie le gusta que revienten a su figura y encima en el primer partido 

Que machaquen a patadas a Messi haber qué te parece


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2019)

21 faltas del getafe mas la presion adelantada los 90 minutos .hace que nadie tire a puerta...
Se esta cargando el futbol lo de la presion adelantada.


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 21 faltas del getafe mas la presion adelantada los 90 minutos .hace que nadie tire a puerta...
> Se esta cargando el futbol lo de la presion adelantada.



La presión adelantada se combate moviendo el balón muy deprisa en plan selección española periodo 2008/2012...

No es excusa eso, porque hay contramedidas que además agotan al rival si se usan bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> La presión adelantada se combate moviendo el balón muy deprisa en plan selección española periodo 2008/2012...
> 
> No es excusa eso, porque hay contramedidas que además agotan al rival si se usan bien



El partido fue atascado por eso..una falta cada dos minutos..y perder un en un minuto al lateral no ayudo a proyectarse en ataque..


----------



## ravenare (19 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> A nadie le gusta que revienten a su figura y encima en el primer partido
> 
> Que machaquen a patadas a Messi haber qué te parece



Lo he visto muchas veces. Empieza a acostumbrarte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2019)

A la seleccion de luis aragones tenia dos delanteros..y despues 4 años mas de autobuses hasta que delbosque se puso en plan pasota total..
Y otros 2 años mas de autobuses pero lopetegui sabia romperlos con tacticas revoluciónarias como chutar desde fuera del area..
O poner 2 delanteros...puto rubiales..


----------



## artemis (19 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Hasta hace bien poco las ostias las dabais vosotros y no había queja...ahora que vais de señoritos o que?



Aprende a escribir hostia, inculto, seguro que no sabes diferenciar hostia de ostia analfabeto


----------



## hartman2 (19 Ago 2019)

vaya pense que marcaba joao fenix.


----------



## ravenare (20 Ago 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Aprende a escribir hostia, inculto, seguro que no sabes diferenciar hostia de ostia analfabeto



Te cojo y te tiro rodando por un terraplén como el vídeo de la nevera.


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Te cojo y te tiro rodando por un terraplén como el vídeo de la nevera.



De la primera bofetada que te pego, te dejo dando vueltas como una peonza


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2019)

artemis dijo:


> De la primera bofetada que te pego, te dejo dando vueltas como una peonza



Algún hijo de puta que tengo en el ignore?


----------



## ravenare (20 Ago 2019)

Estas gordo como un gorrino no me duras ni medio asalto antes de que te fatigues. Eurogordita.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Lo he visto muchas veces. Empieza a acostumbrarte.



A eso no se puede acostumbrar nadie y mucho menos ahora con el VAR.

Está para eso entre otras cosas: para proteger de las patadas y que nadie se vaya de rositas después de lesionar a un compañero.


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Algún hijo de puta que tengo en el ignore?



El catalanufo de revenere... Que quiere que le caliente de una hostia (el analfabeto escribe ostia a una torta bien dada, sin saber que eso es un molusco.... Igual ni sabe lo que es un molusco.... Estos culés son gente ignorante


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2019)

artemis dijo:


> El catalanufo de revenere... Que quiere que le caliente de una hostia (el analfabeto escribe ostia a una torta bien dada, sin saber que eso es un molusco.... Igual ni sabe lo que es un molusco.... Estos culés son gente ignorante



Ah jajaja ese retrasado que aún encima es un taxista de mierda


----------



## ravenare (20 Ago 2019)

También te puedo alquilar uno de los 10 apartamentos que tiene mi señor padre y que heredare espero que dentro de mucho.

La mayoría de los que acuden son puteros como tu. Escoria que nadie tocaría sin dinero de por medio. Si vienes a Alicante te puedo hacer todo ese servicio. Va animate y te traes a la gorda, le pongo un camastro reforzado de niño sin cargo adicional.


----------



## Muttley (27 Ago 2019)

Dos partidos. Dos victorias. 6 puntos. 0 goles en contra. 
Ahora a centrarnos en el próximo partido. Éibar. 
Yo terminando ya mis vacaciones con mi ruskina en las playas paradisiacas de la provincia de Cai. 
Me dará tiempo a ir al Metropolitano este domingo.
Un arrocito con bichitos, una siestecita en compañía.
Gin tonic cortito para refrescar. Fútbol. Primer partido para estrenar mi abono esta temporada.
La auténtica saluc.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2019)

ya he contado como 4 entradas a destiempo y brutales a joao felix y luego se extrañaran de que haay tantos lesionados en el atletico...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2019)

el objetivo es romper las piernas a joao felix... ya ni se cortan...


----------



## barullo (27 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Dos partidos. Dos victorias. 6 puntos. 0 goles en contra.
> Ahora a centrarnos en el próximo partido. Éibar.
> Yo terminando ya mis vacaciones con mi ruskina en las playas paradisiacas de la provincia de Cai.
> Me dará tiempo a ir al Metropolitano este domingo.
> ...



Pues si, pinta bien la cosa...

Que lo disfrutes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2019)

el eibar es otro equipo que aparcara el autobus asi que sera otro partido trabado con defensas adelantandas indivual presionante,,vamos la nueva moda en el futbol...


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2019)

Siguiendo la tradición del verano, tipo posado en bikini, procedo a vaticinar de nuevo a quién va a tocar al aleti.
Tras acertar Juventus, Chelsea, Bayern etc en años anteriores demostrando pucherazos año tras año en la UEFA
este año....nos tocará un grupo con:

1- Liverpool o ManCity
2-Atleti
3- Leverkusen o Red Bull
4-Estrella Roja o Galatasaray.

Y eso que faltan un par de equipos: Lyon que si gana iría al bombo 3 si Ajax se clasifica en el 2. Con el Lyon en principio no cuento. Los otros irían al 4.


----------



## ravenare (28 Ago 2019)

Y de pasar de grupo como lo ves?


----------



## ravenare (29 Ago 2019)

Ay no que ahora resulta que eres del Madrit ( en palco VIP) jajaj. No me extrañaría. La ausencia de títulos hace que te gustase ser de otros equipos.

Me imagino a los 3 tontos ( al narices que paga, al gordo y al Atlético comentando las virtudes de Garethe Bale ) y diciéndo si con la cabeza. Y luego de putas como buenos perdedores. Jajajajaja qué tropa joder.


----------



## Muttley (29 Ago 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Ay no que ahora resulta que eres del Madrit ( en palco VIP) jajaj. No me extrañaría. La ausencia de títulos hace que te gustase ser de otros equipos.
> 
> Me imagino a los 3 tontos ( al narices que paga, al gordo y al Atlético comentando las virtudes de Garethe Bale ) y diciéndo si con la cabeza. Y luego de putas como buenos perdedores. Jajajajaja qué tropa joder.



La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que tú eres antimadridista como parte de un todo 
Es decir, antimadridismo pero como una consecuencia....no un fin en sí mismo. Es algo añadir al asco al centralismo (así luce el Campo Nuevo), alergia al Parque del Retiro, al orden constitucional, a la bandera española, pitos al himno, todo impregnado en la competitividad Madrij-Barcelona aderezado con complejo de inferioridad respecto al castellano, su cultura, su lengua que siempre ha triunfado en el mundo. Y siempre compitiendo con los otros a ver quién hace más trampas (Pujol o Rato?, El Productor Pique o el catedrático de Camas?).

Yo soy castellano, madrileño y lo que me produce el Madrij es asco. Repulsión. Simplemente. En frasco pequeño. En esencia como los buenos perfumes. Sin más. Sin rollos políticos, culturales, regionales o existencialistas. Pero el mismo asco que la traición, la sedición y la mentira catalana. Es coherencia personal. Principios. 

Nosotros nacemos para demostrar que España no es el Madrij. Al menos no toda. No hace falta ser trampes o trampas. Una tercera vía es posible. La del trabajo duro cuando se tiene todo en contra (prensa, políticos, lfp, uefa, fifa, árbitros, fef...). La de pelear siempre en inferioridad y ser una mosca cojonera del poder establecido, sea uno u otro. Y con eso estoy contento, porque soy consciente que nunca nos dejarán ganar nada serio. Eso está interiorizado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

Muy sutil el titular del MARCA,,.."Costa sale de la jaula"...


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2019)

Vaya grupo no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

Y morata lesionado,,pues nada turno para poner a ese delantero tanque ..porque el eibar va a plantar un autobus epico como hace un año...y con un portero calvo serbio que lo puede parar todo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

a la juve se la puede vencer,,siempre y claro el ortega no haga una preparacion fisica tan lamentable como la del año pasado en la Vuelta...


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que tú eres antimadridista como parte de un todo
> Es decir, antimadridismo pero como una consecuencia....no un fin en sí mismo. Es algo añadir al asco al centralismo (así luce el Campo Nuevo), alergia al Parque del Retiro, al orden constitucional, a la bandera española, pitos al himno, todo impregnado en la competitividad Madrij-Barcelona aderezado con complejo de inferioridad respecto al castellano, su cultura, su lengua que siempre ha triunfado en el mundo. Y siempre compitiendo con los otros a ver quién hace más trampas (Pujol o Rato?, El Productor Pique o el catedrático de Camas?).
> 
> Yo soy castellano, madrileño y lo que me produce el Madrij es asco. Repulsión. Simplemente. En frasco pequeño. En esencia como los buenos perfumes. Sin más. Sin rollos políticos, culturales, regionales o existencialistas. Pero el mismo asco que la traición, la sedición y la mentira catalana. Es coherencia personal. Principios.
> ...



Jajajajajaja grandioso como siempre Muttley lastima que el pseudocatalanufo se haya perdido ya cuando has puesto no un fin en sí mismo, está gente es muy borrega, solo entienden frases cortas en plan fill de puta... o trampes


----------



## fieraverde (29 Ago 2019)

Me aburren mucho la juve y el leverkursen .. Preferia otros equipos sinceramente.

Hay que dejarse los güevos contra los alemanes que son buen equipo.


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2019)

Acaba de decir Antoñito que como ha dicho caracorner Rodrigo no viene (bien) y que puede venir Icardi cedido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

Rodrigo es un delantero BAJITO...no sirve contra los autobuses que nos plantan en general... aun recuerdo el CABREO cuando el tragaldabas de hierro deicio que para romper la defensa KURSKIANA de rusia en 2018 lo mejor era quitar a costa y poner a 2 canijos arriba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

nI SIQUIERA Es regateador..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2019)

yo daria una oportunidad al spajovic ese,,,auqnue sea un pivot.. .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2019)

Bueno Empate tras un eibar que como era de esperar salio con el cuchillo entre los dientes..
y no me JODAS ROBERTO moreno VITOLO Y COSTA no convocados?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2019)

gooooooooooooooooool semos lideres jajajajajaa


----------



## ravenare (1 Sep 2019)

A ver lo que os dura.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2019)

lo que se es que este año hasta el equipo mas demigrante parece que sale al campo como si fueran a sacrificarlo a pazuzu si falla..,,
eso si genia entradita del japonese ese en el 2 minuto de juego que iba a partir pierna del lateral


----------



## artemis (2 Sep 2019)

Bueno... para empezar la semana y durante las dos proximas...







El resto a echar bilis... 

Despues de la caraja de los primeros 20 minutos... PARTIDAZO y REMONTADA epica con Thomas, No Thomas, No Party... que se jodan los filoetarras, que no paraban de perder tiempo y los ultimos 6 minutos corrian como diablos... 

Sacada de Rabo del Cholo one time more... por lo visto en las radios le criticaban el cambiar a Joao por Thomas... en fin... Perdonalos Cholo porque no saben lo que hacen... lo que se gana en los partidos de movistar pudiendo poner el sonido ambiente del Metropolitano y no escuchar a los gilipollas de los Mass Media...


----------



## artemis (13 Sep 2019)

Bueno, vuelve el futbol despues de la gilipollez de las selecciones... mañana juega el LIDER... 

Por otro lado, buena noticia...

El Atlético de Madrid cancela su deuda con Hacienda

La buena salud economica del club, ha permitido adelantar un año la cancelacion pactada con Hacienda...


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, vuelve el futbol despues de la gilipollez de las selecciones... mañana juega el LIDER...
> 
> Por otro lado, buena noticia...
> 
> ...



Hola, qué hacéis ?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2019)

Hoy ganamos 1-3 con los batasunos, me juego la cuenta de @HARLEY66


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

otro partido a cara de perro,,,y por supuesto otra vez los putos goles por rebote


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

y ahora oblack ko y casi muere


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

y otro gol de rebote


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

ya solo falta que el var nos anule un gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

nah se nota quien tiene que reservarse para champions.pero vamos ni un partido facil en todas las jornadas todos los rivales salen a matar...


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (14 Sep 2019)

Jajajajajajajajajaja 
El gato Félix balón de oro.
Mueeeeerrrtoooossss


----------



## Hermericus (14 Sep 2019)

Joao Felix, vaya CRACK!!!!

Fijo Pichichi, Bota de Oro y Balon de Diamante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Joao Felix, vaya CRACK!!!!
> 
> Fijo Pichichi, Bota de Oro y Balon de Diamante.



pero si lo retiraron del campo antes de los dos goles de rebote de la real...hay partido ante la juve...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2019)

Seguimos lideres. Ahora a por la juve.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Sep 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy ganamos 1-3 con los batasunos, me juego la cuenta de @HARLEY66



pero oiga !!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Sep 2019)

.....además, si el Pateti ha perdido !!!!


----------



## ravenare (15 Sep 2019)

Gorderas no aparece como buen cagón que es. Líder de chichinabo.


----------



## fieraverde (15 Sep 2019)

Telita el ridículo de ayer.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2019)

No es tan ridiculo la real chuto 3 veces y marco 2 goles y encima oblack casi muere...
Y hoy la juve hizo su tipico 3 5 2 que ni la luz podria atravesar..y chutaron como 5 veces..
Pero esta temporadas todos los partidos del atletico son a vida o muerte getafe leganes eibar juventus.todo partidos trabados por un rival que sale como rabiado al campo..


----------



## artemis (19 Sep 2019)

Bueno, buen partido, controlamos a la Juve practicamente todo el encuentro, hay que mejorar en defensa.... y fuimos con uno de nuestros lemas a muerte... NUNCA DEJES DE CREER.... lastima de que lo que es penalti contra nosotros no sea a favor nuestra... pero bueno, con la UEFA ya sabemos como funcionan estas cosas y mas con Roberto Roseeti como de jefe de los arbitros...delfin de Colina...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2019)

Y otro partido donde el rival sale a matar,,,casi matan a oblack de un puñetazo"involuntario"mas patada sa jao felix y trabado de narices ,,de los 5 partidos no he visto ninguno facil..luego los haters diran que se gana por 1 cerismo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2019)

bueno mencion aparte despues del PALIZON ante la juve....se noto cierto cansancion,,cosa que el celta no sufre ,el mismo celta que derroto al valencia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2019)

y a pesar de que el felix marco hace 1 solo partido.. Joao Félix da un cambio

menudo articulo de mierda....el marca es experto en soltar paridas que se quedan pegadas en la gente aunque no existan


----------



## Unlucky (22 Sep 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> .....además, si el Pateti ha perdido !!!!



Fuera de este hilo.
Aquí solo se alaba al glorioso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

Hoy enesimo autobus rival COSTA MARCA,,y el arbitro nos tanga un penal a favor,,donde el rival parecia estar jugando al juego de pelota aztecamm(por eso de usar el codo)..
ah si luego dicen que jugamos "atrincherados"y una POLLA solo he visto cerrojazos en esta temporada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

casi otro gol en PROPIA DE REBOTE QUE cojones es una maldicion gitana o que== ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

nah todos los equipos hacen la defensa indiviudal presionante ,hasta el colista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

Hala gol de joao felix a ver los haters


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

el mallorca no se cansa,,parace que el altetico le da fuerzas a los rivales


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el mallorca no se cansa,,parace que el altetico le da fuerzas a los rivales



Yo no puedo ver el partido, pero muchas veces es el propio aleti el que da vida a los rivales y les deja venirse arriba en su juego por no machacar o simplemente controlar el partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

en serio el mallorca es casi colista?..


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2019)

Morata es gilipollas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver el partido, pero muchas veces es el propio aleti el que da vida a los rivales y les deja venirse arriba en su juego por no machacar o simplemente controlar el partido



aqui digamos el mallorca aparco el autobus en la primera parte y salio con el cuchillo en la segunda ,pero vamos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Morata es gilipollas



ah pero el que pierde el control segun el MARCA es costa..claro claro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

No se cansa el puto mallorca,,putos colistas que juegan como en final de champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

todos los partidos del atletico son asi,el rival sale como con esteroides..


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2019)

Hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para en un partido antes del derby dar una pequeña excusa al arbitro para que te expulse... SIEMPRE TE VA A EXPULSAR, subnormal, Se cree que es Ramos que puede insultar incluso al arbitro sin consecuencias?


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> todos los partidos del atletico son asi,el rival sale como con esteroides..



Que esperas? con uno mas van a por todas... pero es lo normal... que no se rindan... que lo veas que lo hacen con el trampas o el trampes no es lo normal ni lo deportivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

otra vicotria sufrida y van,,,


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra vicotria sufrida y van,,,



Sufrida? joder... te estaban clavando espinas en loscojones? ha sido el partido mas comodo y controlado de la liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Sufrida? joder... te estaban clavando espinas en loscojones? ha sido el partido mas comodo y controlado de la liga



en serio...el mallorca no ha dejado de atacar todo el rato y los putos rechaces siempre iban a los pies de los rivales.si hasta KUBO casi marca porque arias desvio el tiro al poste.. de relax nada,.,y encima con 10 los ultmos 10 minutos,,y se lanzaron a tumba abierta con corners y mas corneres continuamente 
joder si jugasen asi no serian colistas ...


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en serio...el mallorca no ha dejado de atacar todo el rato y los putos rechaces siempre iban a los pies de los rivales.si hasta KUBO casi marca porque arias desvio el tiro al poste.. de relax nada,.,y encima con 10 los ultmos 10 minutos,,y se lanzaron a tumba abierta con corners y mas corneres continuamente
> joder si jugasen asi no serian colistas ...



una cosa es que estuvieran cerca del area, pero peligro en ningun momento...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2019)

artemis dijo:


> una cosa es que estuvieran cerca del area, pero peligro en ningun momento...



remate de cabeza que por suerte salio blando,,lo de kubo...una contra que dejo solo a un negro del mallorca que no chuto por suerte...y esoq ue estaba dentro del area un tiro que rebota y que puede para olbakc en el suelo...y ataque continuo del mallorca ,,
vamos todos los artidos igual..
el getafe presiono con una defensa individual todo el partido...
el leganes se cerro en banda y fue a cazar a joao...
la juve con su 3.5-2 ni al luz puede pasar si se ponen serios..
el celta rocoso y casi marca....
lareal marco 2 goles de rebote y oblack casi muere...
el eibar se adelanto y hubo que romper su defensa cerrada a golpes mientras costa recibia un fuera de juego tras otro...

No he contado ni un partido facil...de hecho hasta esta jornada,no he visto goleadas


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2019)

Bueno... Partido imperial de Thomas, urge renovarle y subirle la clausura de 50 kilos a 200 mínimo.. Saúl y Koke es preocupante su estado, deberían probar banquillo para espabilar, Vitolo es para las segundas partes, es desesperante la cantidad de balones que pierde en condiciones...

Anécdotico que a Ramos no le expulsen por insultar a la puta madre que parió al linier y a Morata si por no se sabe bien porque... Una más de los hijos de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

Otro partido donde el rival se Enroca,,y van 9...tanto dicen que simeone aparca autobuses,,,cuando es al reves


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2019)

Y @Muttley ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

se ntoa que los del madrid cuando amenazaron con traer a mou se despertaron...ah y que no esta marcelo defendiendo....


----------



## Muttley (30 Sep 2019)

euromelon dijo:


> Y @Muttley ?



Estaba de viaje en Sudamérica. 
Eso si, con tiempo de acercarme al Metropolitano.
Lo que veo es lo que veo siempre. Se ríen de nosotros.

Costa va a celebrar un gol con la grada? Amarilla y expulsión. 
Lo hace el del Valencia la semana siguiente? No pasa nada.
Que el VAR está trucado? Si para Valencia y Athletic pero desde luego no para marcar penalties un metro fuera de juego.
Si Suárez llama cagon a un árbitro no pasa nada.
Si Ramos dice la puta que te parió al trencilla, no pasa nada.
Si lo hace Costa, expulsión inmediata y 8 partidos de sanción. 
Si a Morata le pisan el talón....no pasa nada. Si se lo hacen a cualquier otro....expulsión fulminante del infractor. 

El aleti juega con normas diferentes.
Da ASCO. 
Pvta mafia trampas y trampes. 
Es un milagro que hayamos ganado alguna vez algo en nuestra historia. 

Por cierto. Partido imperial de Thomas.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Estaba de viaje en Sudamérica.
> Eso si, con tiempo de acercarme al Metropolitano.
> Lo que veo es lo que veo siempre. Se ríen de nosotros.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, pero eso lo sabe el club, el cholo y la plantilla...

...así que a entrenarlo como otra faceta del juego y para el próximo partido en lugar de buscar expulsiones absurdas como el Morata pues a tener más picardia y hacerlas bajo cuerda...

...que no se nos note tanto, joder, que parecemos tontos a veces


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2019)

No tengo pc

¿alguien sabe como verlo con el movil?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

4 5 1,hay esta la declaracion de inteciones de los rusos,,DEFENSA EN PROFUNDIdad TIPO KURSK


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

hOSTIAS A saco de los rusos ,,1 un simple empujon del atletico ya es amarilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

ya estan los rusos tirandose al suelo para perder tiempo...en la primera parte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

rusos y mas rusos polacos every where


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

tipicas montoneras es el enesimo autobus que plantan al atletico..toda al temporada asi,,parecemos la seleccion española


----------



## Muttley (1 Oct 2019)

Recomiendo quitar el sonido de Movistar. 
Según Maldini es el Lokomotiv el “que propone”. 
No ha tirado ni una entre los palos. Con defensa de 6 el línea. De verdad 6.
El esquema es un 6-4-0. 
El hedor a trampas cavernario es insoportable. 
Solo le falta cantar la Katiusha al hijo de pvta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Recomiendo quitar el sonido de Movistar.
> Según Maldini es el Lokomotiv el “que propone”.
> No ha tirado ni una entre los palos. Con defensa de 6 el línea. De verdad 6.
> El esquema es un 6-4-0.
> ...



si son los que luego dicen que el atletico marca POCO.... que cojones lllevamos toda la temporada con AUTOBUSEs rivales


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2019)

Golazo de Joao.


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2019)

Donde se puede ver con el movil, caratruchas?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Donde se puede ver con el movil, caratruchas?



No lo se, en pc PirloTV Online: fox sports quizas te funcione en un navegador con flash player.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2019)

joder gol de thomas, partidazo. Esta el Joao que se sale. Que bien fichamos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

menuda mierda de streaming,,,,me perdi el gol de felix...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

si el tontolaba del Robert moreno no convoca a morata y a costa para ante suecia..


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si el tontolaba del Robert moreno no convoca a morata y a costa para ante suecia..



Van a estar en la euro, no te preocupes...

Si no los convoca ahora casi mejor


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> No lo se, en pc PirloTV Online: fox sports quizas te funcione en un navegador con flash player.



Se ve de puta madre en este enlace, jracias amijou


----------



## artemis (1 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Recomiendo quitar el sonido de Movistar.
> Según Maldini es el Lokomotiv el “que propone”.
> No ha tirado ni una entre los palos. Con defensa de 6 el línea. De verdad 6.
> El esquema es un 6-4-0.
> ...



Yo hace tiempo que pongo el sonido ambiente y no aguanto a los piperos y cuñados de barra de bar


----------



## euromelon (1 Oct 2019)

Maldini es culerdo


Muttley dijo:


> Recomiendo quitar el sonido de Movistar.
> Según Maldini es el Lokomotiv el “que propone”.
> No ha tirado ni una entre los palos. Con defensa de 6 el línea. De verdad 6.
> El esquema es un 6-4-0.
> ...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2019)

Que paradon de Oblak, el mejor portero del mundo.


----------



## Muttley (1 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Donde se puede ver con el movil, caratruchas?



Entras en la app de Movistar plus de tu móvil que te habrás bajado previamente.
Luego metes los datos de tu vecino que habrás pirateado previamente.
Prueba una combinación de contraseña que lleve 13, 93, raul. champions. Gñé y facundo.
Total paga la pensión del padre de la criatura. No te sientas culpable. Ellos nos llevan robando 65 años. 

Es una auténtica vergüenza lo de la filfa, uefa, lfp....que denigran una y otra vez el sentido común de cualquiera cuando dan premios a porteros.
Lo que ha parado Oblak a Krychowiak es de leyenda. 
Lo mejor que he visto en muchísimo tiempo.
Algo acojonante. Pero acojonante de verdad. No acojonante en plan nueva cartilla de lectura del catedrático de Camas. 
Acojonante de verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

Autobus tras autobus...y rivales que parecen coger fuerza extra cual asterix bebiendo su pocion magica


----------



## Muttley (1 Oct 2019)

Un portero que no ha conseguido nunca ser el menos goleado en su liga cuando su equipo lleva ganando la competición los últimos 4 años....pues es para que no discrepe.
Desde luego no el. Sentido común. 
Luego ya si profundizamos un poco y vemos las estadísticas y goles encajados por partido jugado en cualquier competición...pues eso.
La diferencia con Oblak es más que evidente.

Otra cosa es que a la mafia trampes les interese que sea así. 
Igual que a la mafia trampas decir que la rata belga es el mejor. 
Por eso ambos están nominados a todo y al Esloveno se le olvida.
Hay mucha venta de camiseta en juego.


----------



## ravenare (2 Oct 2019)

Jojojo menudo soplamocos. Pero esta noche es para mofarse del Madrid.


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2019)

Pues que juegue en el medio campo no te jode 

Por eso chupa banquillo en Alemania porque es el mejor jeje


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Oct 2019)

Veo a los patéticos inquietos, no puede ser que hayan perdido contra los Locomia de Moscu. No pue ser

A ver vamos a mirar...


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Oct 2019)

Pues si no han perdido, que pollas lloran estos?

Espera, que son patéticos, su estado natural es llorar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2019)

Y mientras tanto el AS pide que costa se vaya ahora a un equipo arabe,,,,,y piden que fichen a rodrigo y a CAVANI..
O sea ,,cambiamos un delantero de 31 años por otro de 34 que esta continuamente lesionado..y RODRIGO QUE ahora mismo esta dando pena fallando goles cantados ante una defensa coladero como es el ajax...que cojones prefiero a costa sin un pie


----------



## tarzanete (4 Oct 2019)

Hola amiçs.
Sepan disculpar, es que no encontraba el hilo. Voy a ver si puedo guardarlo para venir más a menudo.

El útlimo partido:
- No me gustó mucho el Atleti.
- Cosas del nigro, cosas del Joao y poco más.
- El Costras, Resurrección y Ñiguez, bajos de forma, deambulando. Llevan lo que va de temporada andando, faltos de chispa y de ideas.
- El reto, bueno, bien, gris, mucho gris.
- Lo mejor: el resultado, partido serio, 3 points y tal.
- No se engañen, el Lokomotiv tiene el mismo nivel que el Mallorca ó menos. Ese resultado era obligatorio.

Salut.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2019)

tarzanete dijo:


> Hola amiçs.
> Sepan disculpar, es que no encontraba el hilo. Voy a ver si puedo guardarlo para venir más a menudo.
> 
> El útlimo partido:
> ...



Pues seras de los que dicen que el LOKOMOTIV CON su 6-4-0 ERA el que proponia el juego no?....y ya que hablas del mallorca,,,mira que casualidad el MALLORCA tambien aparco el autobus..y se llevo 2 goles...,y encima nos dejaron con 10....ey ,,,mejor eso que encajar 2 goles del brujas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2019)

el TRIdente del atletico totalmente ignorado por el Supuesto entrenador de la seleccion


----------



## ravenare (4 Oct 2019)

Esos minutos de descanso que os lleváis. Poca gente se identifica con la España de Robert.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2019)

Tiene gracia pero Costa ha marcado 1 gol mas que rodrigo en liga..y ha dado mas asistencias


----------



## tarzanete (4 Oct 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues seras de los que dicen que el LOKOMOTIV CON su 6-4-0 ERA el que proponia el juego no?....y ya que hablas del mallorca,,,mira que casualidad el MALLORCA tambien aparco el autobus..y se llevo 2 goles...,y encima nos dejaron con 10....ey ,,,mejor eso que encajar 2 goles del brujas...



Sinceramente , no


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues seras de los que dicen que el LOKOMOTIV CON su 6-4-0 ERA el que proponia el juego no?....y ya que hablas del mallorca,,,mira que casualidad el MALLORCA tambien aparco el autobus..y se llevo 2 goles...,y encima nos dejaron con 10....ey ,,,mejor eso que encajar 2 goles del brujas...



Me enteré recién por ustedes de la boludez esa del Maldini ese.
Sinceramente, a estas alturas no me fió nunca del criterio cuñadil de estos periolistos.
Ciervos todos, eso yes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2019)

Diego costa se declara culpable del mismo delito fiscal que hizo modric...lo cual digamos me parece un poco extraño tener que pagar los impuestos de un año cuando te pasaste 6 meses trabanjando en londres...y 6 meses en españa...no habia que tributar en cada pais el tiempo correspondiente = ?


----------



## Muttley (6 Oct 2019)

Partido en Valladolid.
El árbitro no es que sea sospechoso, es culpable.
Es el trencilla que ponía cara de me están metiendo un hierro al rojo por el culo cuando Godin marcó cojo el año pasado el 3-2 contra el Bilbao en el 89.
Ha pitado un penalti de VAR de vergüenza ajena, que Sandro ha tenido el detalle de tirarlo a las nubes.
Vaya hijos de pvta trampas. El de Vinicius metro y medio fuera lo ponen dentro y este que apenas hay contacto....es penal. 
Nada que no hayamos visto antes. Para el aleti todas las acciones dudosas en nuestra contra. Y algunas muy claras también. 
El Toni este lleva con amarilla desde el minuto 5 con una entrada a Morata de las de te voy a enviar 6 meses al fisio....sigue haciendo faltas y aquí no pasa nada.
El comentarista es nada más y nada menos que Alvaro Benito, cuernito rebotado que no por eso nos trata mejor....y pone al Valladolid de notable alto....sin haber tirado a puerta. El Penalti tampoco. 
Básicamente lo de siempre. Contra todos.
Yo confío en el Cholo y nuestros 11.
A por ellos, a por esos hijos de pvta del filial tramposo. Quiero y no puedo de provincia profunda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

Menuda entradita de ROJA A Morata...ah no q ue fue amarilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

ahroa a muerto el portero...tras otra amarilla mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

otra defensa individual escalonada y van 10


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

ahora empiezan los del fachadolid para tirarse al suelo y perder tiempo


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Oct 2019)

Viva España ah no ahora no toca.... son facha Valladolid contra FAcha atletico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

joder vaya energias tienne los del fachadolid...no se cansan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

el decimo partido trabado de la temporada...ni uno ha sido facil...recordad niños que los plantillazos ahora no son roja directa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2019)

sutil diferencia de un equipo que viene de rusia de jugar champions a otro que no tiene que salir del congelador pucelano


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2019)

Álvaro Morata, en ‘El Dormitorio De’: “Pido disculpas a mi afición”

Morata se da cuenta AHORA que al aleti le roban día sí y día también.
No hay nada como cruzar el muro.
Antes con el Trampas, la Juve o el Chelsea dormía calentito y se despertaba con música de pajarillos sabiendo que siempre estaba detrás la mafia apoyando para que nadie se cayera.
Bienvenido al lado salvaje del fútbol, en el que ya 10 salen perdiendo 1-0 antes de encaminarse al túnel de vestuarios para ir al campo.


----------



## chicken (8 Oct 2019)

Hasta ahora, la aportación de Joao Félix, que costó más de 120 millones y fue presentado como el sucesor de Cristiano, ha sido muy pobre, aunque aún sea pronto y esté a tiempo de mejorar.


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2019)

En fin... lo de los arbitros de esta liga es para hacerselo mirar, en el 92, tras 4 minutos parados da 5 de ampliacion y en el 95 pita final... 

Hoy el doble cambio ha empeorado, el equipo estaba muy bien, y quitar a Thomas para poner a Lemar es perder el balon y jugar con uno menos, encima la mala suerte de la lesion de Joao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Hasta ahora, la aportación de Joao Félix, que costó más de 120 millones y fue presentado como el sucesor de Cristiano, ha sido muy pobre, aunque aún sea pronto y esté a tiempo de mejorar.



lleva mas goles que hazzard rodrigo y demas....si es por eso...

enesimo partido trabado y ya van 14 ..NI UNO facil.. y este es el lamentable valencia que se dejo golear por barca y ajax...parece que los rivales se toman los partidos ante el atletico como si fuerana ser sacrificados si pierden...hasta el mallorca incluso...que es carne de segunda 

ah si ROBERTO MORENo de los huevos..mirar costa lleva el triple de goles que rodrigo...y morata tiene mas goles que rodrigo en liga..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2019)

Nada imposible ganar la liga con tanto equipo dejandose violar por el BARCA ,,por ejemplo hoy el eibar que en el wanda se dejo la vida ,se deja golear por un barca en su campo 0a 3 sin crear peligro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2019)

Otro partido trabado ante el tipico equipo aleman que se puede pasar 50 minutos dando toques y toques y mas toques...otro partido pegajoso de esos. con un thomas un tanto fallon y una defensa inedita tambien que fallon tambien,,pero bueno es lo bueno de dos delanteros tanques rompen autobuses....
pero que cojones, costa le da un taconazo a koke en el area ,para que fusile y el koke va y se la vuelve a pasar a costa...,,se nota equpo en fomracion porque hay varios falta de sintonia....
pero bueno 3 puntos por eso por empuje ante os partidos trabados ,ni un partido facil esta temporada...la dichosa presion adelantada..


----------



## artemis (23 Oct 2019)

Me cago en los putos piperos que silban al Cholo, gente sin memoria, desagradecidos y gente manipulable por lamentables personajes como Matallanas, ese trozo de carne con ojos que no sabe ni utilizar el corrector ortográfico y vive de atacar a Simeone... espero que no te vuelvas a cruzar con un búfalo y no te rompas la mandíbula porque te queda mucha mierda que tragar con el Cholo


----------



## ravenare (24 Oct 2019)

El cholo cobra unos buenos dineros por lo suyo. Creo que es el que más cobra con diferencia. Para ganar una liga cada década. Esto es lo que hay. Cero títulos este año como vuestros hermanos vikingos. Hay que doblarle el sueldo al cholo y apuntarse a Orange television.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> El cholo cobra unos buenos dineros por lo suyo. Creo que es el que más cobra con diferencia. Para ganar una liga cada década. Esto es lo que hay. Cero títulos este año como vuestros hermanos vikingos. Hay que doblarle el sueldo al cholo y apuntarse a Orange television.





ravenare dijo:


> El cholo cobra unos buenos dineros por lo suyo. Creo que es el que más cobra con diferencia. Para ganar una liga cada década. Esto es lo que hay. Cero títulos este año como vuestros hermanos vikingos. Hay que doblarle el sueldo al cholo y apuntarse a Orange telev
> Si los rivales no se dejasen violar por el varsa....
> Ey pero ayer el madrid tenia de segundo delantero a kross.el farsa gano de chiripa con ter steguen cabreado de que pique haga el vago..
> Y el Valencia dando pena en francia ..
> Pues para estar en "crisis'el cholo esta colider de champions y a3 puntos del liderato..bendita crisis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2019)

Titular del marca hoy...se le acaba el creditp a Costa..
Pero si lleva el doble de goles y asistencias que el canijo de rodrigo..


----------



## Muttley (25 Oct 2019)

Nosotros ponemos "Una fe inquebrantable" y nos sancionan.
Los LAZIS CATALANES colocan lo que les sale de los huevos....
.....que si presos políticos, que si soflamas antiespañolas, el campo plagado de banderas antoconstitucionales......y aquí no pasa nada.
Lo dicho la FEF, la LFP, La UEFA, el comité de árbitros, los políticos, competición....y toda esa caterva de hijos de pvta trampas-trampes nos la tienen jurada.
Tenemos que luchar contra todos. Contra el poder establecido.
A por ellos. Ni un paso atrás.
El Atlético solicita una reunión con Antiviolencia para pedir explicaciones

Ah sí. Y Koke está para muchas semanas de banquillo. Que partido más HORRIBLE.
De acuerdo con Maese Artemis. Matallanas es un quintacolumnista pagado por la caverna para desestabilizar.


----------



## euromelon (25 Oct 2019)

Connor hijodeputa que feo eres


----------



## euromelon (25 Oct 2019)

@Muttley si tuvierais a Connor en la grada seguro que os cerraban el estadio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2019)

Bueno empezamos bien,un patadon en los huevos a lemar,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2019)

Con lemar mas juego directo y no meter para atras el balon como antes..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2019)

otro rival que no se rinde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2019)

que cojones cortan una oportunidad de costa por una supuesta manotazo ,que el vasco ese se queja como si hubiera sido un directo de tyson cuando ni le da en el hombro


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2019)

SEMOS LIDERES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

Otro partido trabado por otro equipo pegajoso de esos...y el arbitro a cualquier empujon del atletico ya es falta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

hoy elpartido es un concurso de abrazos de alava


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool semos lideres jajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

empezo a romperse el alavez cuando se sacan los dos 9.. y mientras tanto gol tv poniendo a parir a costa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

va y el unico puto tiro a puerta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

nada ahora veremos como el valladolid se deja violar por el barca... si el valladolid de los plantillazos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

nada Primer gol al valladolid en el minuto 2 y de corner,,no me jodas,,IMPOSIBLE GANAR la liga asi..


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Oct 2019)

Quien dijo que se necesitaban 2 o más foreros para mantener un animado debate foril?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Quien dijo que se necesitaban 2 o más foreros para mantener un animado debate foril?



ahi tenemos al valladolid que daba plantillazos de roja directa hace 3 semanas,,dejandose violar por el barca...como el año pasado.todos se dejan ganar por el barca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

alaa y el tercero para el barca...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2019)

y el quinto,,para que pelear por la liga...?si los demas se dejan violar por el barca


----------



## ravenare (30 Oct 2019)

Tienes el gen perdedor bien adentro . Eres el niño del anuncio papá. Porque somos del Atleti . Morata no es Suárez ni aunque el charrua este viejuno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Tienes el gen perdedor bien adentro . Eres el niño del anuncio papá. Porque somos del Atleti . Morata no es Suárez ni aunque el charrua este viejuno.



Es facil ganar ligas cuando los rivales se abren de piernas como putas....eso si luego vais a champions y os golean porque no estais acostumbrados a que los rivales planten cara...


----------



## ravenare (30 Oct 2019)

Es muy pueril ese argumento pero oye si crees eso por mi bien.


----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Tienes el gen perdedor bien adentro . Eres el niño del anuncio papá. Porque somos del Atleti . Morata no es Suárez ni aunque el charrua este viejuno.



Es que Suárez tiene más mordiente


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (30 Oct 2019)

Simeone vete ya y llevate a Costa, Koke y Correa contigo. Gracias por todo y cierra al salir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2019)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Simeone vete ya y llevate a Costa, Koke y Correa contigo. Gracias por todo y cierra al salir.



y aesto se le llama un pipero mutante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2019)

Y hoy tenemos a MORATA en modo JULIO salinas,tirandose al suelo


----------



## escalocalor (2 Nov 2019)

Saben que van PALMANDO?


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2019)

Nos han ROBADO. 
Que pvta verguenza. 
Tramposos hijos de pvta. 
Una vez mas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2019)

al thomas ese que le pasa,,va costa en el 55 en una desmarque 3 contra 3 y no se la pasa..?que le tiene mania?...
epico puñetazo a morata en esa jugada de los ultimos minutos..
costa remata lo tapona un defensa el rebote a morata y chuta pero el carlos jesus ese lo retiene con los brazos en plan posicion fetall y en el forcejeo otro de los garrulos del sevilla le sacude a morata en la cara...


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2019)

Retener en balon con las piernas es FALTA. 
Castigada con libre indirecto. 
Y esta en linea de Gol. 
Pvtos hijos de perra tramposos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2019)

no entiendo que costa tire un desmarque una y otra vez y hasta en las contras y nadie se la pase...
y menos mal qeu arias le paso alguna


----------



## rojiblanco (2 Nov 2019)

Libre indirecto desde la línea del área pequeña.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2019)

Para lamentable los comentarios del as.parecem piperos


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (2 Nov 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Retener en balon con las piernas es FALTA.
> Castigada con libre indirecto.
> Y esta en linea de Gol.
> Pvtos hijos de perra tramposos.



*LLORA PERRA*


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2019)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> *LLORA PERRA*



Jajajaja puto ridículo ha hecho tú equipo en casa contra un equipo en DESCENSO jajajajajajaja sigue mamándola


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Retener en balon con las piernas es FALTA.
> Castigada con libre indirecto.
> Y esta en linea de Gol.
> Pvtos hijos de perra tramposos.



Impresionante como el árbitro debería apellidarse Pilatos o Pérez


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (3 Nov 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja puto ridículo ha hecho tú equipo en casa contra un equipo en DESCENSO jajajajajajaja sigue mamándola



*LISBOA
MILÁN
93
JUANFRAN*


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2019)

Si ganamos al bayer nos clasificamos, que ha ganado la juventus en el ultimo minuto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

He luego nos criticaban por no haber goleado al lokomotiv y los garrulos no se han dado cuenta que no es un rival facil..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

genial EL thomas ese la que la ha liado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

Partido de esos tontos ,saliendo al ralenti y muy lento..ante el tipico equipo aleman que puede estar dando toques 90 minutos seguidos..pero a donde cojones remata thomas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

Otra pifia en defensa,,por ser novatos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

no se puede fallar un despeje ahi ene l area


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

no falla sale lemar y por fin PASES entre lineas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

el thomas ese casi vuelve a marcar otro autogol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

nada no sale nada hoy como el dia de la real..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

nah podriamos estar 120 minutos sin marcar,,no sale nada hoy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

al menos el 2 a 1 sirve para que el atletico en caso de empate a puntos ,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

Cuando tendra el atletico un partidofacil como los del madrid?todos son a vida o muerte.. hoy al leverkusen le ha salido todo hasta los rechazes


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> nah podriamos estar 120 minutos sin marcar,,no sale nada hoy



Y 4 minutos después, gol.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2019)

joder fulanito, avísame otro día que juegue el alieti y me paso a hacerte compañía...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Y 4 minutos después, gol.



ya pero es esa sensacion de que no te sale nada ni quieriendo...thomas esta de pena,con tanto pase hacia atras...


----------



## ravenare (7 Nov 2019)

Nada han pasado 24 horas y no aparece el análisis llorón de Muttley ...de porque al Atleti le resulta más difícil todo jajajaja victimitas del sistema. Y el gordo pegado a la pared sin decir ni mu....jajaj respira gordo que se te ve detrás de las cortinas comiendo risketos apoya a los choletes en la derrota.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Nada han pasado 24 horas y no aparece el análisis llorón de Muttley ...de porque al Atleti le resulta más difícil todo jajajaja victimitas del sistema. Y el gordo pegado a la pared sin decir ni mu....jajaj respira gordo que se te ve detrás de las cortinas comiendo risketos apoya a los choletes en la derrota.



Fue un partido estupido como el del año pasado en dormund.pero aun tenemos los mismos puntos que el madrid en champions


----------



## tarzanete (8 Nov 2019)

Hola amiçs, cómo les va.

Noviembre y el equipo aun no arranca. Malo

Quizá estén pecando de aburguesamiento, no se


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2019)

tarzanete dijo:


> Hola amiçs, cómo les va.
> 
> Noviembre y el equipo aun no arranca. Malo
> 
> Quizá estén pecando de aburguesamiento, no se



bueno tanto como no arrancar...esta temporada Es la liga mas igualada de la historia con un atasco en la cabeza..para los que nos llamaban"liga bipolaR"
pERO BUENO 1 victoria y en cabeza,,,y otra victoria y en octavos de champions..


----------



## tarzanete (8 Nov 2019)

Bueno, es la visión optimista.
Si con falta de gol, con falta de juego y cierto exceso de kilos, estamos bien posicionados en shempions y a 2 points del.líder de liga, pues cuando el.equipo carbure estamos ahí.

Quizá es la planificación de la larga temporada, cosas del.profe y tal. Veremos con el tiempo si ha ajustado bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2019)

tarzanete dijo:


> Bueno, es la visión optimista.
> Si con falta de gol, con falta de juego y cierto exceso de kilos, estamos bien posicionados en shempions y a 2 points del.líder de liga, pues cuando el.equipo carbure estamos ahí.
> 
> Quizá es la planificación de la larga temporada, cosas del.profe y tal. Veremos con el tiempo si ha ajustado bien.



la temporada es larga..y la defensa es nueva..la cosa es en que los ultimos partidos costa tira y tira desmarques y ni dios le pasa el balon...o lo hace tarde porque se les ha olvidado lo que erala verticalidad..,,tambien falta joao felix que daba un poco de alegria al juego...ya que estaba siendo cazado en cada partido..yo me toomo un trago cada patada que recibe por partido...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2019)

Otra vez thomas liandola menos mal que se pudo empatar gracias al var que si no...


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2019)

La verdad es que estamos de mierda. Sin ideas.
Como siempre bache de juego con el Cholo en Noviembre y en Febrero.
Y además no ayuda que el rival tire una...y meta una.
Este ganaremos.


ravenare dijo:


> Nada han pasado 24 horas y no aparece el análisis llorón de Muttley ...de porque al Atleti le resulta más difícil todo jajajaja victimitas del sistema. Y el gordo pegado a la pared sin decir ni mu....jajaj respira gordo que se te ve detrás de las cortinas comiendo risketos apoya a los choletes en la derrota.



Ah joer.
Por supuesto. Hay unas reglas de fútbol. Y luego otras para el aleti En las que retener el balón con las dos piernas no es libre indirecto.

Mira. Otra demostración que las reglas son distintas. Con VAR y todo.
CODAZO en la cara de Filipe.
Aqui no pasa nada. 
Pvtos hijos de pvta.
Tramposos de mierda. 
Ahora por lo menos lo ve todo el mundo. 

El farsa gana por Messi. Normalmente contra 10. ( o 9). Enorme jugador.
Asco de equipo lazi. El resto revuelve el estómago.
Si eres lazi bien. Si eres de fuera de la región...me daría vergüenza.
Ya si eso te haces de un equipo que no te escupa a la cara como español.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2019)

Por fin un pase directo entre LINEAS


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2019)

hermoso y felipe se nota que son nuevos porque dan regalos en los despejes..


----------



## Total War (10 Nov 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Mira. Otra demostración que las reglas son distintas. Con VAR y todo.
> CODAZO en la cara de Filipe.



Y luego mano.

Te jodes Gil Manzano golazo. Luego amarilla hijo de milputas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2019)

Y otra asistencia de costa y el moreno convoca a un negrata


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2019)

si el robert moreno ese de los c...que convoca a un negrata solo porque es de la masia y tal
[automerge]1573404915[/automerge]
si el robert moreno ese de los c...que convoca a un negrata solo porque es de la masia y tal


----------



## tarzanete (10 Nov 2019)

3-1
Remountando contra los tristes del Apañol.
Captain obvious: lo mejor el resultado, seguimos arriba.

El centro de la defensa y el nigro, con muchas dudas, concediendo. Echaremos mucho de menos a Godín.

Bueno, +3 y rachas de buen juego, Vitolo vitoreado. Quedémonos con lo positivo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2019)

Genial partido de hoy hostias del granada como panes,,manos claras,,2 penales no pitados..
el VAR estuvo hoy de TAPAS.....
un abrazo amoroso a correa y una epica zancadilla clara al nuevo delantero de la cantera... pero bueno el VAR no estaba hoy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2019)

Yla real sociedad que casi mata a oblack se deja golear por el mandril..


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2019)

El VAR solo funciona para el VARcelona y el ReVAR Madrid... impresionante lo de ayer, esta claro que no nos quieren cerca del trampes y trampas... buen partido ayer, Morata fallon


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2019)

Tanto critican a Costa,,pero hoy se noto que no estaba THOMAS estorbando ,diria que Costa pillo la hernia de tanto girar el cuello pidiendo un pase a thomas...


----------



## ravenare (27 Nov 2019)

Que colchonetas el Var también no? No tenéis pólvora alguna.


----------



## Muttley (1 Dic 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Que colchonetas el Var también no? No tenéis pólvora alguna.



Por Supuesto, cuando no entra a propósito para escatimarnos penalties o libres indirectos en el área pequeña. No les queda mas cojones que entrar con los goles, con lo que no los pueden anular como antaño.
Aún así, ya se sabe en las líneas del fuera de juego justitos en nuestra contra y en los penalties de un metro fuera del área como el de ficticius...pues eso.

Y ahora contra vosotros, los sediciosos traidores. Lloricas y victimismo. 
puchidemones. 
Con un árbitro que es sospechoso habitual. Desde hace años.
Nos expulsarán a alguien fijo, como hacen siempre contra el trampes.
Ahora no está Diego Costa. Yo creo que van expulsar a Correa.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2019)

Partidazo, pero que cambie a correa por dio.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2019)

le perdonan la segunda a piqué. Todo en orden.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2019)

Genial epica manotazo de legnlet al balon en el area, y entrada clara de pique pero resulta que fue messi segun mateu lahoz quien hizo la falta


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2019)

Cerdetes los colchonetas que no? Siempre han sido así.


----------



## ravenare (1 Dic 2019)

Y a los cerdos hay que castigarlos. Con un rejón bien profundo. Este gol dedicado al chupapollas de Artemis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2019)

nah como dije implosble ganar la liga...sin vares... ni hostias


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2019)

Muy inteligente thomas no siguiendo a leo en la pared. Tela.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2019)

Y el Hermoso este de donde le han sacado.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2019)

Bueno buscando cualquier repeticion de lo de lenglet en la segunda parte,,,y ni una sola mencion en ninguna parte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2019)

No esta griezman estorbando la vision a oblack en el gol?


----------



## euromelon (1 Dic 2019)

Se perdona la expulsión de pique se perdona un penalty todo ok José luis


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2019)

Estaba claro la encerrona desde que pusieron a Mateu está claro que quieren un clásico con el trampes y el trampas empatados a puntos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2019)

El Sevilla va a ser el siguiente en ser tangado..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2019)

Reflotare hasta que alguien me ponga una repeticion del brazo de lenglet en la segunda parte


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2019)

Año de transicion.


----------



## ravenare (7 Dic 2019)

A ver qué excusa ponen los sabios del hilo. Los árbitros, el Var... Que con Morata no se puede ganar la Liga coño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> A ver qué excusa ponen los sabios del hilo. Los árbitros, el Var... Que con Morata no se puede ganar la Liga coño.



la menos no nos ha marcado el villareal...o no recuerdas el 2 a 2 ?un campo dificil el madrigal...
ey pero la cabeza esta a 5 puntos y aun ni ha pasado la primera vuelta...


----------



## ravenare (9 Dic 2019)

Ahora mismo estáis fuera de Europa... y con el cholo cobrando un pastizal para esta mierda.( La misma de todos los años). Y el muy jeta diciendo que este año, de transición jajajaja. Y los choletes de acuerdo, pues genial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Ahora mismo estáis fuera de Europa... y con el cholo cobrando un pastizal para esta mierda.( La misma de todos los años). Y el muy jeta diciendo que este año, de transición jajajaja. Y los choletes de acuerdo, pues genial.



Y una victoria y de nuevo en puestos champions


----------



## fieraverde (9 Dic 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Ahora mismo estáis fuera de Europa... y con el cholo cobrando un pastizal para esta mierda.( La misma de todos los años). Y el muy jeta diciendo que este año, de transición jajajaja. Y los choletes de acuerdo, pues genial.



De acuerdo los cojones.. vale que el no se encarga de fallar tanto disparo , ya lo hacen los gañanes estos , pero lo de poner 50 pivotes defensivos y que sus primos koke-saul jueguen por decreto es cosa suya..


----------



## artemis (9 Dic 2019)

ravenare dijo:


> Ahora mismo estáis fuera de Europa... y con el cholo cobrando un pastizal para esta mierda.( La misma de todos los años). Y el muy jeta diciendo que este año, de transición jajajaja. Y los choletes de acuerdo, pues genial.



Pues con esta mierda como tu dices... os ganamos una liga en vuestra casa el ultimo partido...


----------



## ravenare (10 Dic 2019)

No era igual hombre.Fijate en la foto.Teníais a uno que las enchufaba bien. Ahora el pobre ni siquiera es considerado un hombre por ese estadio. (La mejor afición d España dicen jajaj) Falta polvora y mucha.


----------



## chicken (10 Dic 2019)

¿Es posible que Joao Félix se convierta en el mayor pufo de la historia del Atlético?


----------



## Edge2 (11 Dic 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Es posible que Joao Félix se convierta en el mayor pufo de la historia del Atlético?



jOao es un crack.


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Es posible que Joao Félix se convierta en el mayor pufo de la historia del Atlético?



Como me encantan los bocazas .. se nota que no ves al chaval jugar


Bien partido ayer, increíble que el portero se adelante un metro y no manden repetir el penalti, es cosas que solo nos pasan a nostros, a los ciervos les rebobinan hasta que vean algo medio punible para que no les metan gol.

Por cierto el frente genial una vez más con su nuevo cántico anti piperos

"El socio que pita al equipo
Los que van antes del final
Que se vayan, se vayan, se vayan
Que se vayan al puto Real

¡CIERVO!"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2019)

EL var CASI siempre esta de tapas...incluido en champions  notese como se adelanta un huevo el ruso ese...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2019)

PArtidazo con el osasuna. Volvemos a la chanpions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2019)

Otro ejemplo de que ningun partido es facil esta temporada..los rivales salen a cuchillo..sea cual sea como si es el navalcarnero


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (15 Dic 2019)

Está ya fichado Werner? Cuándo lo presentan? Menos mal que está Reus para ayudarle a aclimatarse. Así todo será más fácil. Forza Atleti xapeldun!


----------



## fieraverde (15 Dic 2019)

Sindrome de down de la morena al ignore.


----------



## fieraverde (15 Dic 2019)

Joao se va soltando poco a poco ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2019)

Es extraño que siempre que nuestra defensa despeja un balon,,este como si fuera un iman ,sale rechazado al delantero rival..


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2019)

Buen partido ayer, y muy buena jornada, hemos recortado a casi todos los que tenemos cerca


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Buen partido ayer, y muy buena jornada, hemos recortado a casi todos los que tenemos cerca



si y clasificados para la siguente de champions a pesar de los ATAQUES del marca,,diciendo"LA PEOR ERA DE LA ERA SIMEONE",,ETC ETC


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si y clasificados para la siguente de champions a pesar de los ATAQUES del marca,,diciendo"LA PEOR ERA DE LA ERA SIMEONE",,ETC ETC



Todos las críticas al Atleti y al cholo vienen de periolistos y antiatleticos... 
Ladran, Sancho, señal que cabalgamos


----------



## fachacine (15 Dic 2019)

Entro, os recuerdo el minuto 93 y me largo. Hala Madrid.


----------



## Muttley (16 Dic 2019)

fachacine dijo:


> Entro, os recuerdo el minuto 93 y me largo. Hala Madrid.




Yo no te recuerdo lo de las trampas, que ya eres mayorcito y te lo sabes requetebién.

Sorteo:
Aleti-bayern o liverpool
Trampas- lepizig

Es lo que hay.

Ah....y Cholo forever.
Es que es ver una pequeña debilidad y toda la caverna a por nosotros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2019)

El liverpool de kloop otro equipo del pueblo arabe que ha gastado centenares de millones..
Basicamente no hayque dejarles correr..
Y no hacer como el pochetino de no atacar hasta el 80


----------



## ravenare (16 Dic 2019)

Y como pensáis hacer eso? A base de ostias? Son sencillamente mejores que vosotros en todas las líneas salvo el portero. 

Yo voy a meter unos euros a vuestro favor seguro que tiene una cuota graciosa.


----------



## fachacine (16 Dic 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no te recuerdo lo de las trampas, que ya eres mayorcito y te lo sabes requetebién.
> 
> Sorteo:
> Aleti-bayern o liverpool
> ...



Joder nano te has lucido con lo del Leipzig. En lo que te doy razón es en lo de Cholo Forever, por mí ojalá le renovéis por 10 años más, y te aseguro que la inmensa mayoría de madridistas pensamos igual. Es increíble lo ciegos que estáis, porque te digo una cosa, yo he visto al Atleti jugar muy bien al fútbol (y lo digo sin ironía) , era el Atleti de Antic con Pantic, Kiko...ten la decencia de no comparar aquel fútbol con lo que perpetra vuestro entrenador actual


----------



## euromelon (16 Dic 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no te recuerdo lo de las trampas, que ya eres mayorcito y te lo sabes requetebién.
> 
> Sorteo:
> Aleti-bayern o liverpool
> ...



No wstaras llamando tramposo a Don ZE


----------



## Muttley (16 Dic 2019)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder nano te has lucido con lo del Leipzig. En lo que te doy razón es en lo de Cholo Forever, por mí ojalá le renovéis por 10 años más, y te aseguro que la inmensa mayoría de madridistas pensamos igual. Es increíble lo ciegos que estáis, porque te digo una cosa, yo he visto al Atleti jugar muy bien al fútbol (y lo digo sin ironía) , era el Atleti de Antic con Pantic, Kiko...ten la decencia de no comparar aquel fútbol con lo que perpetra vuestro entrenador actual



pero he clavado lo del Liverpool.
Ejque en la uefa nos quieren muy bien....

y lo del leipzig....os lo guardan para la siguiente ronda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Dic 2019)

Vie do que el liverpool ha ganado de pena ante equipos sudacas..no se yo que decir i es dificil o np..


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2019)

Victoria contra el Betis. Goles de Morata y de Correa. 
Ya hemos visto que las normas y las reglas del fútbol funcionan para todos menos para nosotros....siempre que nos puedan perjudicar. 
Resulta que en el gol postrero del Betis a un jugador del Betis le toca el balón en la mano, queda muerto y marca Bartra aprovechandose de la situación. 
La regla dice que cualquier situación de mano voluntaria o involuntaria que termine en gol...este SE ANULA. 
Se revisa en el VARsa y resulta que el trencilla ladrón e hijo de pvta lo obvia descaradamente a la vista de todos y concede gol. 
Normal. Si retener el balón entre las piernas como ocurrió en Nervión es falta indirecta en el areas pequeña para todos....menos para nosotros. 
Y tantas y tantas otras ocasiones. 
Cualquier cosa que nos pueda hacer daño lo harán.


----------



## artemis (23 Dic 2019)

Bueno, lo de ayer ya alucinante, en el VAR sabíamos que todo gol que viniera de una mano de un atacante sería anulado siempre y ayer descubrimos la letra pequeña, que es menos si es contra el Atleti que entonces se pitará gol... Y a pesar de todos... 

A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA... CHOLISMO O MUERTE

CHOLOS CONTRA TODOS


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, lo de ayer ya alucinante, en el VAR sabíamos que todo gol que viniera de una mano de un atacante sería anulado siempre y ayer descubrimos la letra pequeña, que es menos si es contra el Atleti que entonces se pitará gol... Y a pesar de todos...
> 
> A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA... CHOLISMO O MUERTE
> 
> CHOLOS CONTRA TODOS



siempre que pido la repeticion de la mano de LENGLET enn el wanda en la segunda parte,,solo me encuentro el VACIO...¿alguien tiene la repeticion ?o es una conspiracion ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2019)

Y COMO hay paron navideño otra vez el AS,,dice de vender a un costa de 31 años,,para traernos a CAVANI de 34,,,y que lleva toda la temporada mas lesionado que robben en el madrid...es una constatnte en cada paron...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2020)

Pinchazo del sevilla tras un arbitraje lamentable..asi que la oportunidad de ser terceros siguw ahi..aunque ha aumentado exponencialmente las probabilidades de robo para no molestar a farsa y madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2020)

Enesimo equipucho que se deja la vida en el wanda como si le fueran a sacrificar a los dioses aztecas si pierden..


----------



## Edge2 (4 Ene 2020)

Debuta German Varela. Atentos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2020)

Bien CARGA con el hombro en el rostro de vitolo y no es penal...sabia que podrian colarnos un sapo como ayer al sevilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2020)

Joder que pasa con los equipos que visitan el wanda,,hasta el cutre celta defendio lo que no defendio en toda la temporada.y aqui el levante cogio como un +4 en todo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2020)

Allah ackbar..ys empezamos umnititi se tira al suelo como si hubiera recibido un puñetazo de mike tyson


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

Con el partido de mierda que estamos haciendo vamos 2-2  

Venga parriba cagondios


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

Mano de Piqué...a ver el VAR


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2020)

descompuesto el barca como siempre huas


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

A ver cuanto añade el arbitro...


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

La mano es hasta intencionada no me jodas

Penalty escamoteado y el barsa debería estar con 10 por el penalty anterior de Beto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2020)

y en serio quieren llevar a la euro al ansu fati ese?


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

Otia el llorente que potencia


----------



## eloy_85 (9 Ene 2020)

¿qué tiene que hacer el niño rata para que le saquen tarjeta?


----------



## Muttley (9 Ene 2020)

El secreto del Aleti para plantar cara al trampes:

1- que los goles con la mano no valgan
2- que los goles en fuera de juego no valgan
3- jugar el partido con 11. 

y aún así nos han robado un penalti.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

30 segundos


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2020)

.... RUBIALES A MAMARLA CALVO


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

CAMPEONES DE LA SUPERCOPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

pRIMER plano de la cara de trifasico. jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

Griezman llorando jajajajaja


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Griezman llorando jajajajaja



Quitate el gorrito de papá Noel que estamos a 9 de enero, caratrucha


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2020)

Siempre paso a felicitar a aquellos que producen desgarros anales a los culerdos... Enhorabuena y gracias...


----------



## Pepinho (9 Ene 2020)

Tiene cojones. El mejor partido de Messi y defensa de mierda.
Decadencia que empieza.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ene 2020)

Jo, jo, *el calvo les ha estafado*, una final de "invitados".

Jo, jo, *el robo* que han intentado hacerle al Atleti ha sido histórico.


----------



## Muttley (9 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> CAMPEONES DE LA SUPERCOPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pero tú sabes con quien jugamos la final?????
tu crees que han montado todo este Sarao en morolandia retransmitido a todo el mundo para que ganemos nosotros? 
a trampas y a trampes? 
a los dos?
y que empezamos a vender camisetas por allí que hay dinero a 90 euros unidad?
Deja de esnifar peyote. 
nos van a robar como han hecho siempre, como hacen siempre y cómo harán siempre.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ene 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> pero tú sabes con quien jugamos la final?????
> tu crees que han montado todo este Sarao en morolandia retransmitido a todo el mundo para que ganemos nosotros?
> a trampas y a trampes?
> a los dos?
> ...



El cholo se folla al madrit, ya lo veras.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2020)

Pepinho dijo:


> Tiene cojones. El mejor partido de Messi y defensa de mierda.
> Decadencia que empieza.



El Far$a, sin el Hormoenano no es nada... Nada de nada... Un solar, vamos...


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

Alguién sabe por qué cojones la supercopa de España no se emite en abierto?


----------



## ravenare (9 Ene 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Siempre paso a felicitar a aquellos que producen desgarros anales a los culerdos... Enhorabuena y gracias...



Se un hombre y ven también cuando bajéis a segunda.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2020)

El robo que os han metido con la mano de Piquerdo, da para película de " Perros Callejeros "... Ni el Vaquilla, vamos... Menudos hijosdeputa...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Se un hombre y ven también cuando bajéis a segunda.



Vendré, vendré... No te preocupes... ¿ Te gusto o algo ???


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Alguién sabe por qué cojones la supercopa de España no se emite en abierto?



porque nadie quiso pagar la absurda cantidad que pedia el puto calvo que nos arruino el mundial


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Alguién sabe por qué cojones la supercopa de España no se emite en abierto?



Porque el maldito calvo del Rubiales se subió a la parra con el dinero para pujar por los derechos de televisión, aunque la Charo sociata directora de RTVE lo disfrazó con que lo hacían para no blanquear a una dictadura que ej mu machista porque no deja entrar a la mujereh al campo.

La Federación de Fútbol se enfrenta a TVE por la retransmisión de la Supercopa


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> porque nadie quiso pagar la absurda cantidad que pedia el puto calvo que nos arruino el mundial



Pues hay una ley de Aznar de 1997 por la cual este tipo de partidos son de interés general y se deben emitir en abierto.

Pero hay que hacer valer la ley, claro...es decir hay que protestar


----------



## Lovecraf (9 Ene 2020)




----------



## ravenare (9 Ene 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vendré, vendré... No te preocupes... ¿ Te gusto o algo ???



Me gustas en Segunda.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Me gustas en Segunda.



¿ En segunda ? ¿ no en primera ?... A mi me gusta más la " marcha atrás ", después de encularte... Si quieres rabos sólo tienes que pedir por esa boquita... ¿ Te das cuenta que siempre me vas oliendo el culo, culerd ???...¿Tienes alguna merma psiquiátrica o algo, además de ser culerdo??, lo cual ya da idea de tu psique, obviamente...


----------



## ravenare (10 Ene 2020)

Disfruta de las victorias de otros Tamudo. Es a lo máximo que aspiras.


----------



## artemis (10 Ene 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Siempre paso a felicitar a aquellos que producen desgarros anales a los culerdos... Enhorabuena y gracias...



Gracias, por lo menos ya lleváis dos alegrías los del Espanyol este año... No os acostumbreis mucho


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2020)

bueno, machaquemos a esos inutiles y pa casita.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2020)

Le regalamos la copita esta, es lo unico que van a ganar los pobres esta temporada. FORSA ALETI!!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Le regalamos la copita esta, es lo unico que van a ganar los pobres esta temporada. FORSA ALETI!!!!



Me parto la polla mirando el hilo de los cuernitos

Ahora resulta que lo que hace 2 días era el Teresa Herrera de los moros es un triunfo madridista de cojón de boquerón hoyga  

Y no olvidemos que Zidane ha jugado 9 finales y las ha ganado todas dice un illuminatti jeje


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2020)

penalti de Ramos a Correa que no pitan para variar


----------



## Chichimango (12 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Me parto la polla mirando el hilo de los cuernitos
> 
> Ahora resulta que lo que hace 2 días era el Teresa Herrera de los moros es un triunfo madridista de cojón de boquerón hoyga
> 
> Y no olvidemos que Zidane ha jugado 9 finales y las ha ganado todas dice un illuminatti jeje



Sigue siendo poco más que el Teresa Herrera, al menos a un club como el Madrid no le aporta ni un gramo de gloria. En realidad es un torneo publicitario, una forma de vender el fútbol español fuera y obtener más recursos. Esa es la idea de Rubiales, a quien se la sudan los burkas y los derechos humanos y las hostias en vinagre. Quizá lo único bueno que se le ha ocurrido a ese gañán.

Dicho lo cual, de haber ganado vosotros, habría que leeros... en el hilo del Madrid ni se podría entrar. Que ya nos conocemos, hamijo.


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Sigue siendo poco más que el Teresa Herrera, al menos a un club como el Madrid no le aporta ni un gramo de gloria. En realidad es un torneo publicitario, una forma de vender el fútbol español fuera y obtener más recursos. Esa es la idea de Rubiales, a quien se la sudan los burkas y los derechos humanos y las hostias en vinagre. Quizá lo único bueno que se le ha ocurrido a ese gañán.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, de haber ganado vosotros, habría que leeros... en el hilo del Madrid ni se podría entrar. Que ya nos conocemos, hamijo.



Nosotros somos mucho más comedidos y no damos tanto la murga ni nos columpiamos tanto con los éxitos...

Por cierto dile a uno de allí que de chiripa no, sino bien ganadas les hemos quitado algunas copas al madrí en los últimos años...

Una incluso en su casa en 2013 por ejemplo

Que como te digo algunos de vosotros se vienen muy arriba en cuanto que ganan aunque sea a la lotería del fútbol que son los penaltys y se les olvidan los fracasos

Saludines Chichi


----------



## tarzanete (18 Ene 2020)

ES aquí el hilo del Atleti ?
Me tienen ustedes perdido.
(si no es asín, denme una pistaaaaaaa)

Bueno, rueda el balol en Ipurúa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ene 2020)

Lo mejor del partido es la presentadora de movistar.


----------



## tarzanete (18 Ene 2020)

Na de na
Perdiendo concentración al principio, y luego como pollos sin cabeza.
Mal pinta el partido, mal.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ene 2020)

tarzanete dijo:


> Na de na
> Perdiendo concentración al principio, y luego como pollos sin cabeza.
> Mal pinta el partido, mal.



Pinta que este año no nos comemos un colin.


----------



## euromelon (18 Ene 2020)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajaj


----------



## tarzanete (18 Ene 2020)

Bua chaval, 2-0

Su puta madre.
Nada de nada, ni en defensa ni en atqque


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (18 Ene 2020)

Vaya partidazo de Joao Félix. 123 kilos. Lemar 75.

2-0. 

Estaría bien que le pusiérais las pilas al que cobra más de 20 millones limpios. Otro año que os engaña. Vuestros mejores años tirando pasta a lo tonto.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ene 2020)

No se si el cholo va a acabar su año de transicion.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Vaya partidazo de Joao Félix. 123 kilos. Lemar 75.
> 
> 2-0.
> 
> Estaría bien que le pusiérais las pilas al que cobra más de 20 millones limpios. Otro año que os engaña. Vuestros mejores años tirando pasta a lo tonto.



Y lo dices por el robo al Sevilla hoy?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se si el cholo va a acabar su año de transicion.



El eibar siempre sale con el cuchillo contra el atletico..luego pierde ante leganes y otrosy no viene de la supercopa


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (18 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y lo dices por el robo al Sevilla hoy?



No hagas autocrítica fiera. 
Vais a desaparecer inútiles y no sois capaces de verlo. 123+75 de Lemar+60 de Costa+35 de Vitolo+40 de Llorente que no vais a recuperar, inútiles. Os sale barato los 40 brutos de Simeone. 

Pero la culpa es de Florentino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

La liga es imposible ganarla .solo se esfuerzan contra los perseguidores de farsa y madrid..eso desde la Jordana 10..
Es el partido que te quedas sin energia por lo de supercopa en morolandia.y el eibar es experto en cerrarse como una vasca de esa localidad...
Y mañana veremos la goleada tipixa del farsa..si ese farsa al que joao felix hizo despedir a Valverde


----------



## Edge2 (18 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El eibar siempre sale con el cuchillo contra el atletico..luego pierde ante leganes y otrosy no viene de la supercopa



Mas razon para aplastarlos al contraataque, pero no hay mas que fallos que anulan las repuestas. El equipo no esta a nivel.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> No hagas autocrítica fiera.
> Vais a desaparecer inútiles y no sois capaces de verlo. 123+75 de Lemar+60 de Costa+35 de Vitolo+40 de Llorente que no vais a recuperar, inútiles. Os sale barato los 40 brutos de Simeone.
> 
> Pero la culpa es de Florentino.



Y jovic ..costa sin cuello lleva 6 asistencias y 2 goles mas que el...
Y mencionaste aparte que los fichajes se hacen vendiendo a otros jugadores..?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mas razon para aplastarlos al contraataque, pero no hay mas que fallos que anulan las repuestas. El equipo no esta a nivel.



El eibar siempre es un cerrojo digno de vasca de hb...en su campo..sobre todo si el rival viene de madrid..
Hoy es el tipico partido que vienes con medio tanque por la supercopa..o competicin europea y a diferencis de la ida no estaba costa para romper la defensa a empujones


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (18 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y jovic ..costa sin cuello lleva 6 asistencias y 2 goles mas que el...
> Y mencionaste aparte que los fichajes se hacen vendiendo a otros jugadores..?



Lo dicho, no hagáis autocrítica. No sois ni el RM, ni el Barcelona, ni el Manchester United, ni el PSG, ni el City. 
Lleváis operaciones ruinosas y jugadores sobrepagados. 
40 millones brutos Simeone, cuando por 4 brutos tendríais a Bordalás. 

Mejor para nosotros. Desde luego que sois diferentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Lo dicho, no hagáis autocrítica. No sois ni el RM, ni el Barcelona, ni el Manchester United, ni el PSG, ni el City.
> Lleváis operaciones ruinosas y jugadores sobrepagados.
> 40 millones brutos Simeone, cuando por 4 brutos tendríais a Bordalás.
> 
> Mejor para nosotros. Desde luego que sois diferentes.



Pues hay que Ser SUBNORMAL para poner al PSG un equipo FINANCIADO POR MOROS saltandose el fair play mirando a la meca...2000 millones en 8 temporadas para ni pasar de octavos...y el city del nandrolona otros equipo de moros 1500 millones en 3 temporadas..para nada
El united sigue de capa caida.y al FARSA le hemos ehemos hecho un favor despidiendo a valverde el tio gris por excelencia...


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (18 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues hay que Ser SUBNORMAL para poner al PSG un equipo FINANCIADO POR MOROS saltandose el fair play mirando a la meca...2000 millones en 8 temporadas para ni pasar de octavos...y el city del nandrolona otros equipo de moros 1500 millones en 3 temporadas..para nada
> El united sigue de capa caida.y al FARSA le hemos ehemos hecho un favor despidiendo a valverde el tio gris por excelencia...



Pero si no va por ahí, que te cuesta hasta entender esto.

2000 millones del PSG y 1500 del City y si fueran el doble lo mismo daría, porque el dinero de los jeques es inagotable. Ellos no tienen que vender a nadie para fichar. 
Pero sabes que es lo mejor? Que Tuchel no gana lo que Simeone, cuando le podrían pagar lo que le saliera de los huevos.

Luego quiero que me expliques la diferencia entre tener dueño jeques y tener a un israelí y antes a un chino.

Te la digo yo crack, QUE LOS JEQUES TIENEN DINERO INFINITO y el israelí NO. 

A ver si lo pillas así.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

No se que pretendes demostrar poniendome de ejemplos a equipos de jeques..que no tiene la politica de intercambio de cromos...y encima inflan el mercado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2020)

Todos los equipos de la premier tienes jeques o mafia rusa o judios o asiáticos aficionados a los helicopteros


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

El correa tiene que esta piradisimo.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

No sé cómo acabará esto hoy, pero al puto ciervo de Adán hay que tirarlo ya, no puede ser portero del Atleti un tío que no sabe blocar un puto balón en todo el partido


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> No sé cómo acabará esto hoy, pero al puto ciervo de Adán hay que tirarlo ya, no puede ser portero del Atleti un tío que no sabe blocar un puto balón en todo el partido



Que fichen al de la leonesa


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

Gol de la cultural. Y la culpa la tiene simeone por meter el equipo atras. Este tio ha tocado techo.


----------



## Le Comandant (23 Ene 2020)

Jojo paleti recibiendo otro gol....al cholo que le renueven ya yo creo que cobra poco


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2020)

Jajaja grande Adan


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que fichen al de la leonesa



Cualquiera menos el manco ciervo, ese hijo de puta no ha conseguido parar ni un puto balon


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

Asi llego Simeone al atletico, tras la eliminacion del aleti de Gregorio Manzano ante el albacete de 2ºB. Dicho en la cope.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Asi llego Simeone al atletico, tras la eliminacion del aleti ante el albacete de 2ºB. Dicho en la cope.



pero de aquella estaban en el puesto 10 o 8...pero tambien vaya con la cultural que juega con un +20 en todo


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Asi llego Simeone al atletico, tras la eliminacion del aleti de Gregorio Manzano ante el albacete de 2ºB. Dicho en la cope.



Igualita la situación, venga coño... A ver si es culpa del cholo que el manco no pare


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Igualita la situación, venga coño... A ver si es culpa del cholo que el manco no pare



hombre el partido del albacete fue pasotimos en general...fue horripilante,,aqui es falta de energia agotamiento y una cultural que narices juega casi como un primera..con mas gabachos que leoneses


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Igualita la situación, venga coño... A ver si es culpa del cholo que el manco no pare



Yo no soy cholista. Es un racano. El partido se lo ha entregado a la leonesa tras el primer gol. Con un segunda B se echa atras.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

El arbitro pita el final antes que llegue el minuto 120... Curioso...


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no soy cholista. Es un racano. El partido se lo ha entregado a la leonesa tras el primer gol. Con un segunda B se echa atras.



Tu has visto que banquillo tenemos...

Tu has vivido tu mejor época como colchonero por el cholo... Pero claro, tu eres de Manzano y aguirre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

pues nada otro partido de copa horrible ocmo el año pasado y el anterior..ya queda menos para que regrese costa y vuelva a hervir la sangre del equipo que desde el partido en MOROLANDIA esta fundido ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no soy cholista. Es un racano. El partido se lo ha entregado a la leonesa tras el primer gol. Con un segunda B se echa atras.



mas bien el segunda b se lanzo al ataque y ni se canso una sola vez,,,,tampoco es que chutase tanto...y el portero ese frances lo ha parado todo


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Tu has visto que banquillo tenemos...
> 
> Tu has vivido tu mejor época como colchonero por el cholo... Pero claro, tu eres de Manzano y aguirre



Pues se ha acabado. Esperemos clasificarnos para Champiñons al menos.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mas bien el segunda b se lanzo al ataque y ni se canso una sola vez,,,,tampoco es que chutase tanto...y el portero ese frances lo ha parado todo



De eso nada, despues del primer gol se ha dado la orden de jugar al contraataque. Y la ha cagado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues se ha acabado. Esperemos clasificarnos para Champiñons al menos.



ganar la liga dificil porque VARSA Y MADRID reciben ayudas como vimos en el bernabeu ante el sevilla y el barca ante el granada,, de momento terceros...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> De eso nada, despues del primer gol se ha dado la orden de jugar al contraataque. Y la ha cagado.



pero has visto a la cultural,,parecia un equipo de primera,,ni un solo balon fallado,presion adelantada los 120 minutos.portero que lo paro absolutametne todo, franceses y canteramos del castilla poco de segunda b tiene,,
y el atletico esta fundido por esa supercopa de morolandia...y tenia que haber sacado al delantero TANQUE primero...


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

Hay que ver el lado bueno de las cosas, salvo catástrofe Adán, no vuelve a jugar nunca más con el Atleti. De esta se viene Cavani.
No tenemos que jugar este año ninguna competición más ideada por el calvo


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Ene 2020)

Paso por aquí a echarme unas risas del patético de Madrid.
El problema es que le pagáis demasiado poco al Cholo, deberíais subirle el sueldo algo más...., aunque solo sea para que los demás nos descojonemos


----------



## Muttley (23 Ene 2020)

A ver que nos cuenta.
Vergüenza es poco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Hay que ver el lado bueno de las cosas, salvo catástrofe Adán, no vuelve a jugar nunca más con el Atleti. De esta se viene Cavani.
> No tenemos que jugar este año ninguna competición más ideada por el calvo



no creo que un delantero de casi 35 años,,y que se rompe mas que robben sea la solucion para romper los autobuses rivales,de rivales que pelean contra el atletico a cuchillo...como en el dia del celta en el wanda que el portero del celta paro loque no paro en toda la temporada


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> A ver que nos cuenta.
> Vergüenza es poco.



Esta tardando. Les estará convenciendo de que contraten orange.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no creo que un delantero de casi 35 años,,y que se rompe mas que robben sea la solucion para romper los autobuses rivales,de rivales que pelean contra el atletico a cuchillo...como en el dia del celta en el wanda que el portero del celta paro loque no paro en toda la temporada



Da igual, no es serio jugar con el cabra loca de Correa como titular


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Da igual, no es serio jugar con el cabra loca de Correa como titular



bueno seamos serios,,ADAN el año pasado en copa le clavo el girona 3 goles en 3 tiros..y aqui la cultural chuto 2 veces y marco 2...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2020)

Ya habla cholo. 20 años en españa y sigue con acento argentino...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya habla cholo. 20 años en españa y sigue con acento argentino...



ueno esas cosas no se borran ,vease ramos y su acento andalu.....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Hay que ver el lado bueno de las cosas, salvo catástrofe Adán, no vuelve a jugar nunca más con el Atleti. De esta se viene Cavani.
> No tenemos que jugar este año ninguna competición más ideada por el calvo



La Copa del Rey es una competicion ideada por el Calvo??


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Ene 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero has visto a la cultural,,parecia un equipo de primera,,ni un solo balon fallado,presion adelantada los 120 minutos.portero que lo paro absolutametne todo, franceses y canteramos del castilla poco de segunda b tiene,,
> y el atletico esta fundido por esa supercopa de morolandia...y tenia que haber sacado al delantero TANQUE primero...



Es nuestra mala hostia cuando nos ponemos
León tiene poco de segunda B
León tiene poco de provincia


AUTONOMÍA PARA LEÓN YA

FUERA CASTELLANOS DE ESTAS TIERRAS

ABAJO LA JUNTA IMPERIALISTA

ESO NO ME LO DICES TÚ EN LA CALLE, PUCELANO


----------



## JMK (24 Ene 2020)

Se ha torcido un poco la clasificación, no??


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2020)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La Copa del Rey es una competicion ideada por el Calvo??



Esta copia del rey a único partido menos las semifinales? Si, idea del calvo, como la mierda de Supercopa de Arabia, digo España, el calvo es la representación del fútbol moderno-economico


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Ene 2020)

Pues veo complicado que remonten. Terripla.


----------



## JMK (24 Ene 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Pues veo complicado que remonten. Terripla.



Bueno, bueno, hasta el rabo todo es toro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2020)

Tiene gracia el tio ese que dicecser de leon..cuando la cultural tiene mas extranjeros que leoneses...
Como el portero gabacho que paro hasta 7 goles cantados..


----------



## HATE (24 Ene 2020)

Un papelón para la historia


----------



## barullo (24 Ene 2020)

Buaaah así estamos más descansados para lo que viene que no es poco


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Esta copia del rey a único partido menos las semifinales? Si, idea del calvo, como la mierda de Supercopa de Arabia, digo España, el calvo es la representación del fútbol moderno-economico



Te contradices; justamante la Copa a un solo encuentro es algo totalmente vintage y contrario a los intereses heconomicos de clubes y televisiones.

Si por ellos fuera se jugaria al mejor de siete partidos.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (24 Ene 2020)

Joao Félix le vendría bien al Castilla, a ver si a final de temporada se puede cerrar la cesión


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Ene 2020)

JMK dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, hasta el rabo todo es toro...



De rabo han quedado bien hartos...


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> De rabo han quedado bien hartos...



Lo dice el que está aún tragando rabo de los guarros de Vallecas


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2020)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Te contradices; justamante la Copa a un solo encuentro es algo totalmente vintage y contrario a los intereses heconomicos de clubes y televisiones.
> 
> Si por ellos fuera se jugaria al mejor de siete partidos.



Esta es la copa del calvo el mismo que paralizó una sanción a Busquets o se ha inventado la super Copa mora lo más lejos que se pueda estar de él es demasiado cerca aún.


----------



## Talabera (24 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Esta es la copa del calvo el mismo que paralizó una sanción a Busquets o se ha inventado la super Copa mora lo más lejos que se pueda estar de él es demasiado cerca aún.



Enhorabuena


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2020)

Viendo el resultado del sorteo no hay duda de su amaño, rivales fáciles para los dos de siempre, al final me alegro de no participar de esta pantomima


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Lo dice el que está aún tragando rabo de los guarros de Vallecas



Igual es el rayo que la cultural... y al menos fué en los penaltis.


----------



## Kiral (24 Ene 2020)

Tan mal está de verdad Joao Félix? Por qué? Se le exige mucho físicamente? No se ajusta al sistema? O es que no da el nivel?

Yo lo he visto dos veces y me ha fascinado. No sé si para pagar 130 millones, pero 70-80 si valía en ese momento fácil, y con esa proyección...

Conozco a alguien del staff del atlético y decía en verano que no había visto nada igual desde Aguero, y que Simeone estaba emocionado.

Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Evil_ (24 Ene 2020)

Entro me rio y me voy 
jajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajaja


----------



## barullo (24 Ene 2020)

Kiral dijo:


> Tan mal está de verdad Joao Félix? Por qué? Se le exige mucho físicamente? No se ajusta al sistema? O es que no da el nivel?
> 
> Yo lo he visto dos veces y me ha fascinado. No sé si para pagar 130 millones, pero 70-80 si valía en ese momento fácil, y con esa proyección...
> 
> ...



Pues ha pasado que hasta ahora no es para tanto de cómo le pintaban...

Quizá es un ausencio de la vida sobrevalorado por la prensa...

Habrá que darle tiempo


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Igual es el rayo que la cultural... y al menos fué en los penaltis.



cuentanos un chiste de joaquinito... nosotros estamos en champions, vosotros en... en... en.. espera que casi lo tengo... en... oye pues nada... que no estais en nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2020)

El leganes saca un 7 3 0...pero aun asi no se que habilidad tiene thomas que cuando rechaza un balon siempre va directo a un rival..
vamos como en la ida leganes aparca el autobus yq ue la pille a la carrera el ingles ese


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2020)

Te preguntas porque el leganes es colista pero solo se esfuerza contra el Atlético..
Y el arbitro vaya vaya..al menos un punto menos al farsa..


----------



## artemis (26 Ene 2020)

Estamos pagando la ofensa al calvo de ganar altrampes en Arabia, nos ha puesto seguidos a un árbitro que agredió a un jugador nuestro y luego a Mateu que nos ha robado dos penaltis...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2020)

Seguramente el leganes la jornada que viene perdera 2 a 0 contra algun mindungi..
Pero ya logro su objetivo de todos los años de lograr un empate a 0 con el atletico..


----------



## Talabera (26 Ene 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Estamos pagando la ofensa al calvo de ganar altrampes en Arabia, nos ha puesto seguidos a un árbitro que agredió a un jugador nuestro y luego a Mateu que nos ha robado dos penaltis...


----------



## artemis (27 Ene 2020)

El sabado mejor ni ir... no digo de mandar al B porque estan lideres de su grupo pero vamos, menuda puta broma, florentino con el calvo deben decidir quien pita arriba y abajo... Estrada Fernández y, en el VAR, Sánchez Martínez.


----------



## ravenare (29 Ene 2020)

Ireis con todo...y bueno ya sabes lo que pasará. Por cierto la bandera de Israel de tu user a que se debe? Oh wait...jajajaja estas acostumbrado a poner el bullas ante la vikingada, ten dignidad cerdo.


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Ireis con todo...y bueno ya sabes lo que pasará. Por cierto la bandera de Israel de tu user a que se debe? Oh wait...jajajaja estas acostumbrado a poner el bullas ante la vikingada, ten dignidad cerdo.



No tienes ni puta idea que significa la bandera.... Pero vamos, nada nuevo... Eres ignorante y aborregado


----------



## ravenare (29 Ene 2020)

Dime que significa? Apoyas a esos narigudos de mierda? Lees la Torá? Jajajaja la putita de un judio...euromelon. Ten dignidad cerdo.


----------



## ravenare (30 Ene 2020)

Bueno como buen juden con las orejas gachas por no reconocer que eres un goyim de pacotilla....ah si a lo que venía. Cavani no .. al final Carrasco jajajaja . Estarás contento no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2020)

ah si que tal hazzard,,ah que juega en el madrid,como siempre esta roto..joao felix lleva 3 goles mas que panzard...


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (31 Ene 2020)

Lo digo a 31 de enero y no puedo ser más madridista: el Atlético va a eliminar al Liverpool en Champions. Lo vais a ver.


----------



## ravenare (31 Ene 2020)

Eso nos alegraría a todos menos al anormal de Connor.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (31 Ene 2020)

Hola.

¿De qué temporada es esta foto? ¿Puede ser la 95/96?


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ene 2020)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿De qué temporada es esta foto? ¿Puede ser la 95/96?



Hay una pancarta que pone "Caminero no te vayas" y su última temporada fue en el 98...


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (31 Ene 2020)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay una pancarta que pone "Caminero no te vayas" y su última temporada fue en el 98...



Esa publicidad de Dapena 3 no estaba en el 98. Yo creo que 95/96 o 96/97.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ene 2020)

Puede ser... También hay una pancarta sobre el cambio de nombre del español...



> En 1995, para adaptarse a la nueva legislación deportiva española, el club modifica ligeramente su nombre añadiendo "de Barcelona" al final y pasa a llamarse _Reial Club Deportiu Espanyol de Barcelona, S.A.D._, un cambio que no estuvo exento de críticas.



Así como digo eso también digo que a ver si le caen 5 el sábado


----------



## Edge2 (1 Feb 2020)

Me voy a cagar en tó.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## artemis (1 Feb 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Dime que significa? Apoyas a esos narigudos de mierda? Lees la Torá? Jajajaja la putita de un judio...euromelon. Ten dignidad cerdo.



A ver monger, o me citas o no me entero que me hablas, tan negado eres que no sabes?

Esa bandera significa que los judíos son tan nazis como los alemanes, que van de víctimas cuando hacen también de verdugos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Feb 2020)

Qué, cómo va la cosa, se remonta o no ?


----------



## artemis (2 Feb 2020)

artemis dijo:


> El sabado mejor ni ir... no digo de mandar al B porque estan lideres de su grupo pero vamos, menuda puta broma, florentino con el calvo deben decidir quien pita arriba y abajo... Estrada Fernández y, en el VAR, Sánchez Martínez.



Me limito a citarme... ya lo dije yo... Estrada Fernandez y Sanchez Martinez.... los arbitros de cabecera de Floren y el Calvo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2020)

Comoel dia dek granada y sevilla el var estaba de copas.. Lo mejor centrarae en champions y acabar entre los 4.y sobretodo no tener medio equipo lesionado
...


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2020)

@Muttley todo bien? estas desaparecido...


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> @Muttley todo bien? estas desaparecido...



Qué quieres que te cuente?
El agua moja, las rosas son rojas y el VAR nunca se pide cuando nos puede beneficiar. 
Claro que cuando entra de oficio con gol...pues entra de oficio....y la mafia solo queda revisar (y darnos casi siempre la razón).
Por lo demás jugamos de mierda.
Punto de optimismo. Siendo lo peor, estamos a 3 puntos de champions y octavos de champions.
Y quedan muuuuchos partidos.


----------



## Talabera (3 Feb 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Eso nos alegraría a todos menos al anormal de Connor.



Has dejado solo el hilo del barsa y se va a colar el pepito, vete a tu puesto orejones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2020)

Victoria ante un granada que novedad salio a dar collejas .y soldado codazos y hasta collejas sin que el var dijera nada...
Trabajada por no tener delanteros ya que a pesar de que l rival defendia con 5 centrales no quiso sacar a saponjic..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2020)

El wanda se esta piperizando..


----------



## Edge2 (8 Feb 2020)

Ha vuelto Koke.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2020)

SaEl fulquier ese tenia amarilla.le sacude un puñetazo en la nuca a saul y ni el.var dice nada...
Y el codazo de soldado a correa..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ha vuelto Koke.



Si pero de complico por no jugarcon delanteros vuando el granada saco una defensa de5..


----------



## artemis (8 Feb 2020)

El socio que pita al equipo 
Los que se van antes del final 
Que se vayan, se vayan, se vayan, 
Que se vayan al puto Real... 
¡¡¡CIERVOS!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2020)

Vaya con los putos rebotes..aqui el negro ese del valencia marco de autentica chorra...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2020)

Tiene gracia que el valencia se haya dejad la piel hasta acalambrarse cuando tiene partido de champions ...lo de dosificarse.....


----------



## Evil_ (14 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Vaya con los putos rebotes..aqui el negro ese del valencia marco de autentica chorra...



Y el primer gol vuestro fue un golazo no.Anda no me jodas.
Sabeis que solo queda la liga no porque el liverpool os va a pasar por encima.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2020)

Evil_ dijo:


> Y el primer gol vuestro fue un golazo no.Anda no me jodas.
> Sabeis que solo queda la liga no porque el liverpool os va a pasar por encima.



el Liverpool si no le dejas correr como pollos sin cabeza,,no sabe que hacer... como demostro el cutre totenham..


----------



## Evil_ (14 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el Liverpool si no le dejas correr como pollos sin cabeza,,no sabe que hacer... como demostro el cutre totenham..



Realmente me da igual pero si tuviera que apostar yo apostaba por el liverpool.
Es mas voy hacer una apuesta en jueging con los que pasan .
Manchester city
Liverpool
VAlencia
Barsa
Apostando que pasan estos 4 fijo que me llevo una pasta y estoy seguro a un 99% que sera asi.
Os he dado una apuesta ganadora para que veais que no le tengo rencor a los indios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2020)

el valencia se ha machacado hoy en el campo han acabado acalambradosy con lesionados..seguro que una atalanta llega mas fresca y les hunde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

Hoy contra el liverpool.
Consejo basico no dejarles correr..que es lo que hizo el varsa en aquel famoso 4 a 0


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy contra el liverpool.
> Consejo basico no dejarles correr..que es lo que hizo el varsa en aquel famoso 4 a 0



Con que aguanten la pedrá hoy metiendo un golito tan sólo y vayamos a su casa a que ellos estén obligados a arriesgar me conformo.

Todo lo que sea que no marquen nos viene bien aunque tampoco mojemos nosotros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Con que aguanten la pedrá hoy metiendo un golito tan sólo y vayamos a su casa a que ellos estén obligados a arriesgar me conformo.
> 
> Todo lo que sea que no marquen nos viene bien aunque tampoco mojemos nosotros



Hay que sacar a costa aunque no tenga cuello...le siguen temiendo en la perfida albion..


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hay que sacar a costa aunque no tenga cuello...le siguen temiendo en la perfida albion..



Debe estar todavía pa talleres después de tanto tiempo sin jugar...

Como mucho un ratito al final si el resultado acompaña para que no se vengan muy arriba...

Pero vamos que si le tiene que poner desde el principio el Cholo sabrá cómo está en realidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Debe estar todavía pa talleres después de tanto tiempo sin jugar...
> 
> Como mucho un ratito al final si el resultado acompaña para que no se vengan muy arriba...
> 
> Pero vamos que si le tiene que poner desde el principio el Cholo sabrá cómo está en realidad



Recordemos 2o18 que vino fresco cual lechuga y lo primero que paso fue que uno del lleida le clavo los tacos en el muslo..vamos lo que nunca le habia pasado en 3 años en la premier..
Pero lo principal y fundamental son que aprovechen sys desmarques..recuerdo el dia ante el leverkusen que tiro 10 desmarques y el thomas que estaba empanado de aquella no hacia mas que mandarlo a oblack..


----------



## fieraverde (18 Feb 2020)

Hay que salir vivos de este partido para poder llegar a Alfield con Costa-Morata-Joao. Koke-Thomas-Llorente. 


Hoy toca wanda y mahous fresquitas.


----------



## HATE (18 Feb 2020)

Hoy toca risas.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy toca risas.



Goooooooooooooooooooooool de saul. 1-0


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

Goool   jajaja


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

no robéis penaaaaltys


----------



## HATE (18 Feb 2020)

Grande Oblak jojojo


----------



## Sanctis (18 Feb 2020)

Llevo años diciéndolo, yo soy un club grande excepto el Barcelona (que tiene una idea muy cuajada ya e incompatible con el Cholo Simeone) y le pongo un cheque en blanco al Cholo Simeone para que entrene.

Qué pedazo de entrenador es.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Bueno, espero que salga diego costa en el descanso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

lo que se repite esta temporada son los rechaces de los defensas que van como una asistencia teledirigida a los rivales...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Joder el versaliko la que ha fallado.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lo que se repite esta temporada son los rechaces de los defensas que van como una asistencia teledirigida a los rivales...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

con los putos rechaces defensivos que caen siempre en los rivales


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Algo de razón lleva


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Que desastre, sin sacar el balon nos van a caer unos cuantos tarde o temprano.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Y lo de Correa que se lo miren. Esta zumbadisimo.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y lo de Correa que se lo miren. Esta zumbadisimo.



Y ahora se lesiona. Gracias Fabiño.


----------



## HATE (18 Feb 2020)

Morata, otro grande.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Joder, ahora la que ha fallado morata.


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

95 kilos sacó el Madrid de moRATA....


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

igual morata es un infiltrado como juanfran...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

Diego costa por correa, plis.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

El psg palmando con el dortmund. Sale diego costa por fin.


----------



## HATE (18 Feb 2020)

Entra Cojo Costa.


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

Van a por Costa los hideputas


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

El arbitro cojea un poquito no?


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El arbitro cojea un poquito no?



Estaría apercibido el morlaco ese y por eso se hizo el orejas


----------



## atasco (18 Feb 2020)

a gano o perdio?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Feb 2020)

atasco dijo:


> a gano o perdio?



HA GANADO


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

los comentaristas tratan al atleti como al tonto de la clase que consigue leer un renglón entero sin tartamudear

al farsa con 3-0 no le valió hace "4 días" pero hoy al atleti le van a dar la copa por adelantado por un resultado cholo standar, vaya panda de mamarrachos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Feb 2020)

Coño el Aleti....

Bueno, indios... Tenéis quince días para haceros pajas y luego ya os follarán en Liverpool... Pero oye.. Que os quiten lo bailao.. ¿ no ?

Ehhhh... Gordinflas... @artemis... Ya ves, a veces el más tonto hace relojes...


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2020)

Muy buen partido de todo el equipo, dándole todo


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Coño el Aleti....
> 
> Bueno, indios... Tenéis quince días para haceros pajas y luego ya os follarán en Liverpool... Pero oye.. Que os quiten lo bailao.. ¿ no ?
> 
> Ehhhh... Gordinflas... @artemis... Ya ves, a veces el más tonto hace relojes...



Lo dices por tu Pitu?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Feb 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Lo dices por tu Pitu?



Un poco también sí, la verdad... Qué asco le tengo al pavo ese... Mira que tragamos mierda los pericos... En fin...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

eloy_85 dijo:


> los comentaristas tratan al atleti como al tonto de la clase que consigue leer un renglón entero sin tartamudear
> 
> al farsa con 3-0 no le valió hace "4 días" pero hoy al atleti le van a dar la copa por adelantado por un resultado cholo standar, vaya panda de mamarrachos



no entiendo tu argumentacion ...que cojones tambien el liverpool gan el mundial de clubes con un unocerismo...o no te acuerdas?


----------



## atasco (18 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> HA GANADO



pues de puta madre estareis contentos que el liverpul no era malo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Feb 2020)

Por cierto el Haaland de Borussia es una puta máquina... Miráos el Borussia - PSG... Joder, joder..


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no entiendo tu argumentacion ...que cojones tambien el liverpool gan el mundial de clubes con un unocerismo...o no te acuerdas?




solo he dicho que el 1-0 es el resultado moda y objetivo de proyecto cholo.

El 1-0 es el mejor resultado por la mínima diferencia en este tipo de eliminatorias.

Dicho esto, lo que quería significar es que se pongan como se han puesto los juntaletras teniendo caliente episidios recientes que aconsejan justo lo contrario en choques ida-vuelta

No he visto critica del atletico ni en segunda ni los 4-5 años previos que bailaron con la promocion, ni perdiendo finales, ni estando intervenido judicial, nunca. El atleti tiene bulo, es como el niño sindrome que dice palabrotas y da voces en el cole, nadie le regaña.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

eloy_85 dijo:


> solo he dicho que el 1-0 es el resultado moda y objetivo de proyecto cholo.
> 
> El 1-0 es el mejor resultado por la mínima diferencia en este tipo de eliminatorias.
> 
> ...



comprenderas que el atletico esta arriba pero arrib a abase de fichar a nivel de europa league..a difernecia del valencia o sevilla que se creen nuevos ricos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

pequeño no es,,y si un campo es pequeño es lo contrario favorece al atletico...
la cosa es que el Porfe ortega no haga un entrenamiento durisimo antes del partido que nos deje agotados como de hacer una maraton como paso el año pasado..


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> comprenderas que el atletico esta arriba pero arrib a abase de fichar a nivel de europa league..a difernecia del valencia o sevilla que se creen nuevos ricos..





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> comprenderas que el atletico esta arriba pero arrib a abase de fichar a nivel de europa league..a difernecia del valencia o sevilla que se creen nuevos ricos..



¿qué tiene que ver eso con lo que estoy diciendo?

en otro orden de cosas. Este liverpool no me da nada de miedo. 
lentos, desordenados, estaticos y poco solidarios


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2020)

eloy_85 dijo:


> ¿qué tiene que ver eso con lo que estoy diciendo?
> 
> en otro orden de cosas. Este liverpool no me da nada de miedo.
> lentos, desordenados, estaticos y poco solidarios



tu que partido has visto..el liverpool tiene velocistas puros casi como usain bolt...mirate lo que le paso al barca por dejarles correr


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tu que partido has visto..el liverpool tiene velocistas puros casi como usain bolt...mirate lo que le paso al barca por dejarles correr



he visto el de hoy, en el que llegaban tarde a los balones, en el que no llegaban a balones largos, en los que cojos o viejos llegaban antes, o incluso renunciaban a ir a pases largos.. un poco desidioso

Siempre han defendido reguleras, como todo equipo ofensivo, pero hoy mal en general


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por cierto el Haaland de Borussia es una puta máquina... Miráos el Borussia - PSG... Joder, joder..



Y el farsa va a pagar un millón menos que lo que costó este por el delantero del Leganés jajajajajjaa


----------



## Hermericus (19 Feb 2020)

Y ese es el mejor equipo de Inglaterra, que lleva 76 de 78 puntos?????


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y ese es el mejor equipo de Inglaterra, que lleva 76 de 78 puntos?????



Si rival se enroca cono el napoles si les cuesta marcar salvo que seas el farsa y le hagas una autopista y te duermas en los corners


----------



## fieraverde (19 Feb 2020)

A comer polla rojiblanca toca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2020)

Ahora vamos a ver la humillacion al Valencia.de tanto esforsarze contra nosotros ahora no tienen centralea...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2020)

HUA HUA HUA,,me nutre Atalanta 2 Valencia 0..y sinceramente el atalanta tiene nivel de europa leauge...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2020)

tanto criticar que nos gastasemos 120 m por joao felix,,pero el madrid se gasto 110 por hazzard y se rompe mas que bale...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

Ya empezamos...


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2020)

Claro, como el martes pasado... eres ignorante si crees que jugaremos así en Anfield


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

Jugará Tripier.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

goooooooooooool


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2020)

el tipico gol porque thomas no cubre,,y al rival le sale un chut que no hara en el resto de la temporada,,vamos como en mendizorroza..


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugará Tripier.



Trippier es diestro


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Trippier es diestro



Cierto, ha salido ahora por versaliko.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

GOLAZO de Joao Felixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2020)

felix mas goles que hazzard el gordo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2020)

Mierda no me digas que antes del partido de ANfield,,hay Un Atletico Sevilla...


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2020)

Muy buen partido y muy bien físicamente, muy buena semana, ahora a preparar el partido contra el colista de @Pericoburbujista y luego a Anfield


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Muy buen partido y muy bien físicamente, muy buena semana, ahora a preparar el partido contra el colista de @Pericoburbujista y luego a Anfield



Antes del Liverpool está el sevilla. Jugamos en casa.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Antes del Liverpool está el sevilla. Jugamos en casa.



Hostia es verdad mejor, más tiempo para prepararse y seguir recuperando gente.


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2020)

Gran partido. Con los huevos de corbata al principio pero muy bien resuelto.

El equipo va a mejor dia tras dia. Es pronto para decirlo pero quizá sea un buen año después de todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2020)

bien llevamos 6 minutos y hostias a doquier


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2020)

otra vez los putos goles en propia


----------



## Suprimo (1 Mar 2020)

El atleti mostrandose otra vez capaz de lo peor, puta tortura de equipo


----------



## Edge2 (1 Mar 2020)

Estoy hasta los cohones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2020)

ey para eso tiro el español a la basura la EUROPA league,,para sacar un empate a 1 a golpes y porrazos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Mar 2020)

Hola @artemis 

¿ Qué nombre le podemos poner a este lienzo pintado al óleo ?:







Dame un nombre...

A mi se me ocurre: " Madrit ens roba 2.0 "...

Thanks...


----------



## artemis (1 Mar 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola @artemis
> 
> ¿ Qué nombre le podemos poner a este lienzo pintado al óleo ?:
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJJA del que rompais dos dientes de un codazo sin roja no dices nada? Como voy a echar estos partidos la temporada que viene


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Mar 2020)

artemis dijo:


> JAJAJAJJA del que rompais dos dientes de un codazo sin roja no dices nada? Como voy a echar estos partidos la temporada que viene



Anda, no llores como una maricona... No me jodas...

El colista ( un segunda de facto... )os ha empatado y con mangoneo incluido por vuestra parte...

Venga... No te enrolles y ponle título a la foto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Mar 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Anda, no llores como una maricona... No me jodas...
> 
> El colista ( un segunda de facto... )os ha empatado y con mangoneo incluido por vuestra parte...
> 
> Venga... No te enrolles y ponle título a la foto



para eso tirasteis a la basura la europa league,,?para sacar un racano empate a 1?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Mar 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para eso tirasteis a la basura la europa league,,?para sacar un racano empate a 1?



Joder...

Qué mal empatar tenéis algunos... Y encima robando...

En fin... Cuando mandéis a tomar por culo al Cholo, quizás hagáis alguna cosa... Vosotros mismos...

Con mi equipo yo ya sé lo que tengo y lo que puedo hacer y lo asumo; pero lo vuestro es penoso, la verdad... Sin acritud ni ganas de ofender a nadie...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Mar 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Qué mal empatar tenéis algunos... Y encima robando...
> 
> ...



Ah si os molestaseis en jugar asi todos los partidos..pero seguro que vedra una derrota contea el celta eibar o tal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Mar 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah si os molestaseis en jugar asi todos los partidos..pero seguro que vedra una derrota contea el celta eibar o tal



Por supuesto... Eso no lo dudes... Somos así... Jejejeje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2020)

genial un partido duro de narices contra un rival directo en plena vispera de una casi final ante el liverpool...y con coronabichos por todas partes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2020)

genial dejong marca cada año bisiesto y va y marca hoy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2020)

Buena remontada por Joao felix,,,el que costo 120 millones,,pero solo 5 menos que ese tal HAZZARD..que donde esta por cierto?


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2020)

Este hilo estaba en los infiernos, ¿casualidac?


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Arriba el aleti cabrones, 3000 aletistas estan en liverpool.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Mar 2020)

YA NADA IMPORTA CON EL CORONAvirus por ahi


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Creo que sale diego costa de inicio.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

coños el hilo del paleti, si es que tengo al subnormal del op al ignore

salis con el bus de 2 plantas a lo londres o q asen?

retrasaditodetalycual juega COSTRA estaras contento cabron


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Uy diego costa, joderrrrr


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

apuesto a un 4-0, costra fallará 3 a lo julito salinas


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Esta es la noche de joao felix, ya la primera jugada ha sido un aviso. Paradon de oblak.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

El arbitro caserete. Malo.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Lodi de puta pena. Pero que tiene esta gente en la cabeza?


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

oblak salvando


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

golgl go glglo gl gogl gogloglgoo gogl

se abre el laton


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Muy mal, el simeone este no aprende, metiendonos atras perdemos seguro. Es como el partido de la juve. Pero nada, no sabemos sacar un balon jugado. Simeone is Death.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

la unica esperrancia es un golete, pero como no marcais ni al arco iris chungo está, cuando os eliminen deberíais largar al cholete en julio, su epoca ya paso, esta desgastadisimo y su estilo de juego telegrafiado, que se pire al inter a coger el bicho

el pi es gi ya va 2-0


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Otro paradon de Oblak. No vamos a durar mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Que puta mierda.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

si oblak y los palos consiguen salvaros puede que vayais a lo que mejor se os da, prorroga y penaltis xddddddddd


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

J-Z dijo:


> si oblak y los palos consiguen salvaros puede que vayais a lo que mejor se os da, prorroga y penaltis xddddddddd



No creo que lleguemos tan lejos. Es increible los errores que cometen en el partido mas importante de la temporada. Esto no es normal.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Menudos regalos les hacemos, es que no esta nadie bien. Tela.


----------



## HArtS (11 Mar 2020)

Increíble la chilena de Mané. Lástima que se fue alta...


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Thomas a su puta casa.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

vaya asedio


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Correa a su puta casa.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Lodi a su puta casa.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

solo 2 minutos lol, pues OT señores


----------



## Sanctis (11 Mar 2020)

HArtS dijo:


> Increíble la chilena de Mané. Lástima que se fue alta...



Para mí Mane siempre será el humorista del tupé.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

jajaja paletos


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (11 Mar 2020)

Jajajajajaja pupas for life


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Saul no sabe ni colocarse en una falta. Saul a su puta casa.


----------



## HArtS (11 Mar 2020)

Ajajajjaa, anularon el gol a Saúl.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Esto es impresentable. Es que no estan ni fisicamente a punto.


----------



## Sanctis (11 Mar 2020)

Macho que jodidamente pesimistas sois.

En el minuto 180 estáis empatados con el equipo más chungo que hay en este momento, a un paso de los penaltis que es una ruleta, y andáis enfadados.

Tendríais que estar entusiasmados. Lo normal tras esos 180 minutos sería que estuvierais eliminados claramente, y ahí están, no han podido eliminaros.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

firmino!


----------



## HArtS (11 Mar 2020)

Gol de Firmino.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

ahora el paleti a la desesperada y el pool a las contras jojojo

xddd y mete un manco, mala suerte que aun quedan 24 min


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Golazo.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Gol


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

tragadazo mas bien


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

bien, sale mierdata el gafe

wtf el mierdente este y el portero de mierda


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Gracias madridistas por descartar a Marcos llorente. Gracias.


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gracias madridistas por descartar a Marcos llorente. Gracias.



bueno que le pagasteis 30 kilos eh

y es suplente


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Mar 2020)

Vaya locura de partido!!!


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2020)

Grande Atlético grande

Esta Champions sin el madriz está espectacular jojojojojo


----------



## Iron IQ (11 Mar 2020)

Cholo Forever!


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

bueno está vendido, enhorabuena paletis, ya esperais rival, a ver pa cuando con el timovirus


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Cholo Forever!



forever loser, cuanto hace que no gana ni a las chapas? 4? 5? años


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Ya estan desquiciados jejejeje


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Añaden 2 minutos y goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Muttley (11 Mar 2020)

Este es mi aleti.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2020)

Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll a tomar por culo. Gracias madridistas por llorente y morata.


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2020)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa para los que no creen... A MAMAR POLLA CHOLISTA


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2020)

@Limón RIETE AHORA DEL HIJO DEL LECHUGA JAJAJAJAJA A MAMARLA


----------



## Sanctis (11 Mar 2020)

La calva os desmonta, vamos.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (11 Mar 2020)

Me descojono!....eliminan al campeón contra todo pronóstico.....y con un poco de suerte, la expedición rojiblanca....les ha metido una buena ración del bicho a los piratas....


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2020)

Buena noche de nutrición


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> La calva os desmonta, vamos.



Claro claro, como nos iba a borrar del mapa el liverpool


----------



## Sanctis (11 Mar 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Claro claro, como nos iba a borrar del mapa el liverpool



Quién dijo eso? Yo con el 1-0 de la ida vi que lo normal era que pasarais. La clave fue más la pájara del Liverpool en la ida que otra cosa.

El City es follaria si o si.


----------



## Euron G. (11 Mar 2020)

Menudo golazo niño!


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> Quién dijo eso? Yo con el 1-0 de la ida vi que lo normal era que pasarais. La clave fue más la pájara del Liverpool en la ida que otra cosa.
> 
> El City es follaria si o si.



claro claro... el city tiene un meacolonias pierde aceite... le falta lo mas importante...


----------



## barullo (12 Mar 2020)

Me encanta que hayamos pasado y me encanta también entrar y ver a los mezquinos de siempre que entraban a descojonarse y se comen el owned de que el aleti les ha jodido la fiesta y el cachondeo.  

Lo dicho: quizá este año no sea tan malo después de todo. Forsa aleti


----------



## Talabera (12 Mar 2020)

Buenos días.
enhorabuena.


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2020)

D. José María Bermúdez dijo:


> Buenos días.
> enhorabuena.



Admite que no ves a tu equipo capaz de pasar a la siguiente eliminatoria y de forma tan brillante como el Atleti, nosotros al final le hemos ganado los dos partidos al Liverpool


----------



## Talabera (12 Mar 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Admite que no ves a tu equipo capaz de pasar a la siguiente eliminatoria y de forma tan brillante como el Atleti, nosotros al final le hemos ganado los dos partidos al Liverpool



Hola gordinflón.
yo que tú no me jugaría dinero a que el madrid no pasa tú mismo.
la prueba la viste ayer.
menudo porterazo que tenéis es histórico.
ENHORABUENA.
a tomar por culo el Liverpool


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2020)

... TRAS LA HEROICA VICTORIA DE ANOCHE EL FUTBOL, SE SUSPENDE EL FUTBOL... EL ATLETI SERA RECORDADO COMO EL VENCEDOR DEL ULTIMO CAMPEON DE EUROPA.. POR LO TANTO EL ATLETI TERMINA COMO REY DE LA PISTA... EL MEJOR EQUIPO DEL MUNDO.


----------



## ravenare (12 Mar 2020)

No es descartable. En el año del coronavirus contra todo pronóstico paso un equipo cuyos dueños son chinos . Si .... el Atleti no son su buena afición, los que sufren y ríen como aqui el gordo. El Atleti es de los chinos. Wanda. Chinorris.Areoz tres delicias, El alliexpres del fútbol. El triunfo del unocerismo. Decadente como los tiempos que nos va a tocar vivir.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Mar 2020)

*Liverpool amanece con diez casos de coronavirus y señalan al Atlético: "Tienes 3.000 seguidores de Madrid bebiendo en los bares..."*

Liverpool amanece con diez casos de coronavirus y señalan al Atlético: "Tienes 3.000 seguidores de Madrid bebiendo en los bares..."


----------



## artemis (13 Mar 2020)

Bueno pasadas mas de 30 horas de la toma de Anfield vamos hacer un analisis de lo sucedido... 

*A MAMARLA TODOS LOS QUE CRITICAN AL CHOLO HIJOS DE PUTA, PIPEROS... A SEGUIR MAMANDO... *

y tras esta sosegada reflexion toca reirse de los subnormales...



ravenare dijo:


> No es descartable. En el año del coronavirus contra todo pronóstico paso un equipo cuyos dueños son chinos . Si .... el Atleti no son su buena afición, los que sufren y ríen como aqui el gordo. El Atleti es de los chinos. Wanda. Chinorris.Areoz tres delicias, El alliexpres del fútbol. El triunfo del unocerismo. Decadente como los tiempos que nos va a tocar vivir.



Perdona... como no das mas de si, te lo voy a explicar para que lo entiendas, Wanda ya no tiene acciones, por lo que la tonteria que has puesto esta en concordancia de tu capacidad intelectual... y nosotros podemos decir orgullosos que no hemos recibido dinero de moros terroristas... 

Hablas del triunfo del uno cerismo, 

*HEMOS GANADO LOS DOS PARTIDOS AL CAMPEON DE EUROPA
HEMOS GANADO DONDE VOSOTROS CAISTEIS HUMILLADOS NO HACE UN AÑO AUN 4-O*


----------



## ravenare (13 Mar 2020)

Número de Champions hasta ahora? 

Jajaja puedes ponerlo en mayúsculas si quieres botarate.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Mar 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Número de Champions hasta ahora?
> 
> Jajaja puedes ponerlo en mayúsculas si quieres botarate.


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2020)

Buen viaje Radomir, eternamente agradecido

DEP


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Buen viaje Radomir, eternamente agradecido
> 
> DEP



que le ha pasado?



Parece que no ha sido de coronavirus.

DEP


.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2020)

Una pena lo de Radomir, otro entrenador que nos puso bien arriba luchando por todo.

Descanse en paz


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> que le ha pasado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que han insinuado, parece que ha sido cancer


----------



## Hasta los... (6 Abr 2020)

Vengo a expresar mis condolencias por la muerte de Antic.
DEP

Me gustaba el estilo que le dio al Atleti en aquellos años. 
Como tiraba las faltas el Pantic, madre mía. Que precisión!

Saludos


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2020)

Morata, sobre su pasado: "Lamentablemente, tuve que vestir otras camisetas"


----------



## Total War (20 Abr 2020)

Fue Borja Bastón quien le tapaba a Morata la progresión, tremendos delanteros los dos en inferiores y en las inferiores de la Selección también, uno por otro se llevaban todos los pichichis de los campeonatos que jugaba España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2020)

y ahora tratando que el calvo de rubiales no cieree la liga ..para evitar permitir a la real sociedad llegar a champions...


----------



## artemis (29 Abr 2020)

Venía a saludar a @Muttley espero que tu y los tuyos esteis bien...

Un par de reflexiones... se nos ha ido el ingles, de los mas antiatleticos que he podido oir, no llega al gran desgraciado de rivero pero nos tenia bastante tirria, el karma ha querido que su ultimo partido fuera la gran remontada en el descuento del atleti y la eliminacion de su liverpool... DEP...

Segunda... el mandril, rompio el pacto de no agresion entre vecinos fichando a Forrest Gump... mas conocido como Theo Hernandez con h intercalada y nosotros nos quedamos de ellos a Llorente...

No hay mas que ver como han acabado uno y otro... arrastrandose







Y el otro triunfando...







Espero que sigais bien todos los atleticos (menos uno) pronto volverá el futbol a pesar del puto calvo


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Venía a saludar a @Muttley espero que tu y los tuyos esteis bien...
> 
> ... bien todos los atleticos (menos uno) pronto volverá el futbol a pesar del puto calvo



Un abrazo maestro! @artemis 
Pasando cuarentena en territorio indepe del norte. Pero sano y salvo.
Espero que tu y los tuyos bien.
Alguno se pajeaba viendo al aleti fuera de champions si cortaban la liga. Pues parece que no.
Pero esto no ha terminado. De momento el campeón de champions fuera.
Le manda cojones que el último recuerdo del madridista Robinson haya sido ver caer a su Liverpool en dos partidos contra el aleti. Y ahí se lo lleva. No tenía mal fondo como otros que directamente quieren vernos muertos. Esos ya pagarán.
En Cholo we trust.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2020)

Quedara n la posteridad el último partido antes del apocalipsis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jun 2020)

Bueno diego costa se declara culpable para solo pagae una multa ..
Pero claro el caso planteado por hacienda me parece una gilipollez .porque has de pagar impuestos de tu trabajo en Inglaterra declarados en inglaterra y viviendi en londres?.
A modric le hicieron la misma jugarreta. 
No se yo hacienda esta extorsionado a la peña .lo mejor es recurtir como xabi Alonso pero claro hacienda. Podemita no parara hasta derrumbar te con un recursi carisimo tras otro ya que no tienen que pagar costas


----------



## Edge2 (17 Jun 2020)

Golazo de Joao ante el osasuna. 0-1


----------



## Edge2 (17 Jun 2020)

Joder que jugadon de Marcos LLorente, se ha regateado a 3.

0-3

En agosto ganamos la champions...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Jun 2020)

Otro golazo de Morata. 0-4. superasistencia de Llorente.

Igualito ver un partido del aleti que del madriz.


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2020)

jajajajajja TODOS A UNA Y PUTA OSASUNA


----------



## Edge2 (17 Jun 2020)

*0-5

La champions a tiro de piedra...*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jun 2020)

Tiene gracis ver a los comentaristas diciendo 50 minutos seguidos que costa esta acabado y tal.
Vaya fijacion ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jun 2020)

Lloremte seleccion..ya gano un europeo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Jun 2020)

Hoy nos ponemos terceros, jiji


----------



## Edge2 (20 Jun 2020)

Gol de Vitolo!!!!!!

Vamos por la liga y la champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2020)

SI Ante el fachadolid que como en la ida solo jueg abien ante el atletico...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2020)

Gol de diego costa...creo..porque no veo un pimiento...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Jun 2020)

Siempre lo diré: El Correa esta gilipollas perdido.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Jun 2020)

Semos terceros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2020)

hoy joao peco de chupon ...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Jun 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hoy joao peco de chupon ...



Es un crack, hay que dejarle coger confianza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un crack, hay que dejarle coger confianza.



ya pero podira haberle devuelto el favor a costa,,


----------



## Edge2 (25 Jun 2020)

El español a segunda @Pericoburbujista


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El español a segunda @Pericoburbujista



Normal...

Nos ponen a un PCM de entrenador y encima culerdo hijodelagranputa... Alguien quiere cargarse el RCDE y lo están reventando desde dentro desde hace mucho tiempo ya...

Es lo que hay, aunque yo seguiré siendo perico hasta la muerte, estemos dónde estemos... Si no desaparece el club antes, claro....


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2020)

Buenas hamijos, hoy seguramente nos sacaran tarjeta a Koke Morata y a Llorente para que no puedan jugar contra el trampes


----------



## Manero (27 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Buenas hamijos, hoy seguramente nos sacaran tarjeta a Koke Morata y a Llorente para que no puedan jugar contra el trampes



A eso súmale la expulsión al Cholo para que no pueda sentarse en el banquillo tampoco.

Y he descubierto ahora que tenéis hilo propio, felicidades con esto ya estáis más cerca de ser un club grande solo os falta ganar una Champions. Y este puede ser el año perfecto para que la ganéis, porque este Barça de Setién no tiene pinta de ganarla salvo milagro. Y ahora que el Madrid ha aprendido a amañar partidos con el VAR miedo me da que hagan lo mismo en la Champions y se carguen al City, y con el Liverpool fuera también aún la ganarán. 

Por eso este es vuestro año para vengaros del robo de la final de Lisboa, y que mejor lugar para esa vendetta al Madrid que de nuevo en Lisboa.


----------



## Manero (27 Jun 2020)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Normal...
> 
> Nos ponen a un PCM de entrenador y encima culerdo hijodelagranputa... Alguien quiere cargarse el RCDE y lo están reventando desde dentro desde hace mucho tiempo ya...
> 
> Es lo que hay, aunque yo seguiré siendo perico hasta la muerte, estemos dónde estemos... Si no desaparece el club antes, claro....



Por supuesto que desde dentro se quieren cargar el club. El plan del Chino es hacer desaparecer al Espanyol y refundarlo en China, se ha dado cuenta que en Barcelona no cuenta con apoyo social ni de aficionados, y para ser el quinto club de la ciudad en número de aficionados pues prefiere trasladarse a su país y participar en la Superliga China.

Aún recuerdo cuando el Presidente Chino llegó y en su discurso prometió que en 2 o 3 años el Espanyol estaría luchando cada año por entrar en la Champions, como se os iluminaron de ilusión los ojillos a todos los pericos.


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2020)

Manero dijo:


> A eso súmale la expulsión al Cholo para que no pueda sentarse en el banquillo tampoco.
> 
> Y he descubierto ahora que tenéis hilo propio, felicidades con esto ya estáis más cerca de ser un club grande solo os falta ganar una Champions. Y este puede ser el año perfecto para que la ganéis, porque este Barça de Setién no tiene pinta de ganarla salvo milagro. Y ahora que el Madrid ha aprendido a amañar partidos con el VAR miedo me da que hagan lo mismo en la Champions y se carguen al City, y con el Liverpool fuera también aún la ganarán.
> 
> Por eso este es vuestro año para vengaros del robo de la final de Lisboa, y que mejor lugar para esa vendetta al Madrid que de nuevo en Lisboa.



Contra el VARcelona puede pasar de todo, hasta que te agrega el enano hormonado y no le pase nada, tu ya sabes


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Por supuesto que desde dentro se quieren cargar el club. El plan del Chino es hacer desaparecer al Espanyol y refundarlo en China, se ha dado cuenta que en Barcelona no cuenta con apoyo social ni de aficionados, y para ser el quinto club de la ciudad en número de aficionados pues prefiere trasladarse a su país y participar en la Superliga China.
> 
> Aún recuerdo cuando el Presidente Chino llegó y en su discurso prometió que en 2 o 3 años el Espanyol estaría luchando cada año por entrar en la Champions, como se os iluminaron de ilusión los ojillos a todos los pericos.



No te metas con @pericoburjista que lo esta pasando mal, además su equipo ya se vendió al nacionalismo catalán renegando de la Ñ... No se porque les seguís odiando tanto... Por lo menos ellos no hayan sido patrocinados por los mismos que pagan a los terroristas de isis


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2020)

Lo de Correa es alucinante. Ese tio tiene un tara mental pero gorda...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2020)

tIpico partido donde el rival se encierra con una linea dE 8 atras,,y el marca nos acusa de ser poco goleadores


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2020)

Menos mal que ya sale la bestia. Espero que quite a Correa.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2020)

Igualito Llorente que Correa.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Total War (27 Jun 2020)

Nos lo han regalado pero bueno.

Putos árbitros de mierda, toda la vida igual. Ahora va a pitar de cualquier manera y atentísimo a meternos tarjetas.


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Buenas hamijos, hoy seguramente nos sacaran tarjeta a Koke Morata y a Llorente para que no puedan jugar contra el trampes



Me autocito, a Savic ya le ha limpiado el árbitro para que no juegue contra el farsa


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2020)

Y ahora limpia a Koke, puta vergüenza


----------



## Manero (27 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Y ahora limpia a Koke, puta vergüenza



Pero si han sido ellos los que la han buscado para cumplir su sanción el partido del Camp Nou. Prefieren reservarse en un partido complicado y poder jugar en partidos que puedan sumar puntos más fácilmente. 

Que parece que no te enteras que vuestro objetivo no es superarnos sino clasificaros para Champions, suerte tienes que vuestros jugadores tienen más cabeza que tu.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Pero si han sido ellos los que la han buscado para cumplir su sanción el partido del Camp Nou. Prefieren reservarse en un partido complicado y poder jugar en partidos que puedan sumar puntos más fácilmente.
> 
> Que parece que no te enteras que vuestro objetivo no es superarnos sino clasificaros para Champions, suerte tienes que vuestros jugadores tienen más cabeza que tu.



Una pregunta, cual es vuestro objetivo con el jubileta pasea vacas?


----------



## Manero (28 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Una pregunta, cual es vuestro objetivo con el jubileta pasea vacas?



El objetivo es encontrarle un geriátrico lo más lejos posible de Barcelona y que no salga de allí.

Y los jugadores empiezan a pensar lo mismo que yo, que Suarez en la entrevista post partido ya le lanzó una puyita a Setién.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2020)

Manero dijo:


> El objetivo es encontrarle un geriátrico lo más lejos posible de Barcelona y que no salga de allí.
> 
> Y los jugadores empiezan a pensar lo mismo que yo, que Suarez en la entrevista post partido ya le lanzó una puyita a Setién.



Aun me rio cuando se me decía que era mejor el pasea vacas que el Cholo jajajajajajajaja


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

¿Y hoy qué pasa? ¿nos dejamos?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y hoy qué pasa? ¿nos dejamos?



Yo prefiero que gane la liga el aleti, y si no el madriz, pero el barsa que se joda, por lazis. Hace años no pensaba asi, pero vivi un año en Gerona y vi la luz...


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo prefiero que gane la liga el aleti, y si no el madriz, pero el barsa que se joda, por lazis. Hace años no pensaba asi, pero vivi un año en Gerona y vi la luz...



Yo estuve hace 6 años por motivos de trabajo unos 10 días en Hospitalet y Barcelona y me puedo hacer a la idea de lo que dices pero...¿que gane el mandril la liga? Vamos no me jodas, cansaliebres


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo estuve hace 6 años por motivos de trabajo unos 10 días en Hospitalet y Barcelona y me puedo hacer a la idea de lo que dices pero...¿que gane el mandril la liga? Vamos no me jodas, cansaliebres



A mi no me gusta que gane nada el madriz, pero es lo mas posible que pase. Me expresé mal.


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que gane nada el madriz, pero es lo mas posible que pase. Me expresé mal.



Ya me parecía a mí raro, brincapozas


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

Aún puede pinchar el mandril si alguién le echa los huevos que el Betis en marzo 

No tiene mal calendario, pero que se ande con el bolo colgando con el Athletic o el Villarreal por poner 2 ejemplos


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Joder, que ha sacado otra vez al Correa


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Gol de diego costa.


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de diego costa.



Comenta tú que yo no puedo verlo


----------



## barullo (30 Jun 2020)

¿Y esto qué es pompero?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Jajajajajajaja repeticion del penalty y amarilla a ter stegen por listo. Mencion especial a Vidal (CI < 50)


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Amarilla a pique que le estan montando el pollo al arbitro as usual


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Muy bien tirado el penalty por Saul, Ter stegen a por uvas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2020)

si otra vez


Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de diego costa.



si otra vez vuelven los REBOTES DE MIERDA,,,


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

El diego costa no esta en su dia, esta un poco gilipollas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2020)

Buen omira lo bien de fichajes del barca que tiene a vidal de titular


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Buen omira lo bien de fichajes del barca que tiene a vidal de titular



Y Griezmann ?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Ya puede cambiar a Diego Costa, tiene una empanada buena.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

HAy que ir al descanso 1-2


----------



## Suprimo (30 Jun 2020)

3 goles al descanso en un partido del Atleti, sí...

Y eso que han repetido el penal de Costra despues de que "abriera" el marcador


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> 3 goles al descanso en un partido del Atleti, sí...
> 
> Y eso que han repetido el penal de Costra despues de que "abriera" el marcador



Los barsa-aleti han tenido muchos goles, aunque no ultimamente. La ultima vez les ganamos 2-3.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Jun 2020)

Gol de MeZZZi


Edge2 dijo:


> Los barsa-aleti han tenido muchos goles, aunque no ultimamente. La ultima vez les ganamos 2-3.



Me atrevería a decir que no le meten 3 goles ahora mismo ni al juvenil del Sestao


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2020)

Menudo puto robo...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Parece que el arbitro ha recibido una llamadita en el descanso.


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parece que el arbitro ha recibido una llamadita en el descanso.



que llamada? tu no has visto como le ha estado comiendo la oreja messi desde que han repetido el penalti ??


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Que quite a Samuel a diego costa y a correa, o se le va el partido.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> que llamada? tu no has visto como le ha estado comiendo la oreja messi desde que han repetido el penalti ??



Si lo he visto, y se ha ido al descanso con el arbitro, pero estas cosas vienen de arriba...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Muy bien carrasco. Esta segunda etapa esta mas fino. Penalty a favor.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de MeZZZi
> 
> Me atrevería a decir que no le meten 3 goles ahora mismo ni al juvenil del Sestao



   . Ya llevamos 3 goles listo.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Faltita guapa que se ha inventado Costa.


----------



## Muttley (30 Jun 2020)

Bueno.
Aún nos tienen que echar a uno.
Un Trampes Aleti en que el aleti termine Con 11 no se ve desde 1978.
Candidato número 1 Costa.
Camdidato número 2 Saúl
Luego asedio, gol de Suarez y sanseacabó
No vaya a ser que el Trampas gane demasiado pronto la liga.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Ya puede ir quitando a Costa y a Correa o perdemos el partido. Y va y quita a Llorente....


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Bueno.
> Aún nos tienen que echar a uno.
> Un Trampes Aleti en que el aleti termine Con 11 no se ve desde 1978.
> Candidato número 1 Costa.
> ...



Este arbitro es una puta vergüenza...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya puede ir quitando a Costa y a Correa o perdemos el partido. Y va y quita a Llorente....



Bueno, ya los ha sacado, minuto 84....


----------



## euromelon (30 Jun 2020)

Griezmann entradmdo en el descuento jajaja después que pufo fati


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2020)

Un punto, que lastima no poder jugar estos partidos de igual a igual, sin que uno de los equipos se le proteja sacando al rival tarjeta por cualquier cosa aunque no sea ni falta...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jun 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Griezmann entradmdo en el descuento jajaja después que pufo fati



Ese tipo es gilipollas. Nadie hace sombra al hormonado y no se va a comer un colin. Que te saquen a jugar un minuto con tu ex-equipo es humillante. En el atletico era alguien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2020)

sinceramente morata lleva 2 partidos en modo julio salinas


----------



## artemis (1 Jul 2020)

euromelon dijo:


> Griezmann entradmdo en el descuento jajaja después que pufo fati



El payaso queria comer en la mesa de messi y cristiano y no se da cuenta que Neymar se fue porque siendo escudero nunca seras el caballero... y ahora mismo, el frances del confeti es el escudero del aguador del campo nuevo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Jul 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> . Ya llevamos 3 goles listo.



Pues nada, felicitac a Costra 



euromelon dijo:


> Griezmann entradmdo en el descuento jajaja después que pufo fati



Setién era el pvto amo, que lo decía el Sport


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2020)

Jajajajaja estaba yo pensando que cuantas veces debió pensar durante el partido Griezzman: "No me tenía que haber ido...."

Parece que no aprenden... fuera del Metropolitano y del Cholo hace mucho frío, que les preguntes a Filipe Luis, Turan, Costa, Los hermanos calatrava, digo Hernandez... ect ect ect


----------



## Manero (2 Jul 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja estaba yo pensando que cuantas veces debió pensar durante el partido Griezzman: "No me tenía que haber ido...."
> 
> Parece que no aprenden... fuera del Metropolitano y del Cholo hace mucho frío, que les preguntes a Filipe Luis, Turan, Costa, Los hermanos calatrava, digo Hernandez... ect ect ect



Es lo que tiene endiosar como cracks a medianías. Que con la intensidad que les imprime el Cholo y jugando patadón y a correr para arriba pues algunos parecen hasta buenos cuando juegan en el Atletico, pero luego en otros clubs les piden hacer algo más y ahí se ven sus limitaciones.

Los 2 petardos que nos habéis colado son un buen ejemplo de eso, bueno se los colasteis a Bartomeu que ya se puede decir que es el peor presidente de la historia del Barça, que su primer fichaje fuera precisamente Arda Turan ya lo dice todo. Y a Griezmann no lo queriamos en el Barça ninguno, y menos después de que el año anterior dijera que NO en "la desisien", pero como Bartomeu es retarded pues mira, os aprovechasteis.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Es lo que tiene endiosar como cracks a medianías. Que con la intensidad que les imprime el Cholo y jugando patadón y a correr para arriba pues algunos parecen hasta buenos cuando juegan en el Atletico, pero luego en otros clubs les piden hacer algo más y ahí se ven sus limitaciones.
> 
> Los 2 petardos que nos habéis colado son un buen ejemplo de eso, bueno se los colasteis a Bartomeu que ya se puede decir que es el peor presidente de la historia del Barça, que su primer fichaje fuera precisamente Arda Turan ya lo dice todo. Y a Griezmann no lo queriamos en el Barça ninguno, y menos después de que el año anterior dijera que NO en "la desisien", pero como Bartomeu es retarded pues mira, os aprovechasteis.



Pues si, el primer año os lo hubierais llevado por 100, le renovamos y añadimos a la cláusula su sueldo, por lo que nos financiasteis su último año que nos salió gratis y ya la guinda fue los mails por los que pagasteis 15 millones más.. Sois un chollo


----------



## Manero (2 Jul 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Pues si, el primer año os lo hubierais llevado por 100, le renovamos y añadimos a la cláusula su sueldo, por lo que nos financiasteis su último año que nos salió gratis y ya la guinda fue los mails por los que pagasteis 15 millones más.. Sois un chollo



Esta feo aprovecharse de los deficientes mentales como Bartomeu, Cerezo irá al infierno por ello.

Pero ya os queda poco tiempo de chollo que el próximo verano Bartomeu ya se larga si no lo echan antes a patadas, si queréis timarlo una vez más tiene que ser rápido que el próximo presidente que venga no será tan tonto.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Esta feo aprovecharse de los deficientes mentales como Bartomeu, Cerezo irá al infierno por ello.
> 
> Pero ya os queda poco tiempo de chollo que el próximo verano Bartomeu ya se larga si no lo echan antes a patadas, si queréis timarlo una vez más tiene que ser rápido que el próximo presidente que venga no será tan tonto.



Todo siempre puede ir a peor... imaginate otro Gaspar jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja estaba yo pensando que cuantas veces debió pensar durante el partido Griezzman: "No me tenía que haber ido...."
> 
> Parece que no aprenden... fuera del Metropolitano y del Cholo hace mucho frío, que les preguntes a Filipe Luis, Turan, Costa, Los hermanos calatrava, digo Hernandez... ect ect ect



pues extrañamanete Costa se adapto de lujo a la premier,,donde los centrales ni podian pararlo...de hecho en su regreso ante el lleida lo primero que recibe es una patada con los tacos por delante en el muslo que por supuesto no fue roja ni amarilla ni falta siquiera .de hecho solo abandono el chelsea graicas A CONTE que es retrasado mental 
y filipe luis ,mou solo se lo llevo ,unicamente para forzanos a poner de lateral a ese siquira o como se llamara


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2020)

3-0 otro día en la oficina
Por cierto grande la caverna.
En Marca el redactor tramposo titula la crónica “A este Atletico le vendría de lujo el talento de Kubo”.
Le metemos 3-0 sin mucha tensión y encima el Mallorca huele a Segunda....pero oye, ya nos gustaría tenerle.
Que cojones tienen. Tienen que vender la burra ande o no ande. A ver si algún equipo de la tabla media baja de la premier pone 20 kilos por el japo.
Lo que no entiendo es si ponen solo a disminuidos mentales a seguir al aleti, como meritorios si se embarran, dicen polladas, mienten, tergiversan o meten cizaña lo suficiente.
Buscando en un futuro cubrir algún partido del Trampas juvenil en youth league o conseguir acreditación para ir a Trampilandia con un pase VIP estilo euroDisney con derecho a lamer el retrete donde se ha sentado Canelita.

Aqui la mierda que ha defecado
A este Atlético le vendría de lujo el talento de Take Kubo

Que le den mucho por el culo.
Que te parece @artemis?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jul 2020)

No aguanto mas a Correa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2020)

OJo con el Sevilla hecho con retales y piezas de 3º uso de lopetegui que nos empata apuntos ,,,por hacer biscottos como el de ayer en vigo...


----------



## artemis (10 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> 3-0 otro día en la oficina
> Por cierto grande la caverna.
> En Marca el redactor tramposo titula la crónica “A este Atletico le vendría de lujo el talento de Kubo”.
> Le metemos 3-0 sin mucha tensión y encima el Mallorca huele a Segunda....pero oye, ya nos gustaría tenerle.
> ...



Menudos juntaletras escocidos... hace años que no compro prensa deportiva...

Por cierto... nos ha tocado el Lizping o como se llame el equipo ese aleman para la champions y luego al ganador del PSG - Atalanta, por el otro lado van a tener que matarse a base de bien jjeejejejejeje


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, un diez a la imagen institucional del Club, sobre todo comparando con esperpentos como el Trampas o el Lyon, que menuda imagen lamentable han dado


----------



## Manero (10 Jul 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Menudos juntaletras escocidos... hace años que no compro prensa deportiva...
> 
> Por cierto... nos ha tocado el Lizping o como se llame el equipo ese aleman para la champions y luego al ganador del PSG - Atalanta, por el otro lado van a tener que matarse a base de bien jjeejejejejeje



Por un lado del cuadro hay 26 títulos de Champions y por el otro 0. 

Un poco desequilibrado ha quedado el sorteo ehhh *26-0.*


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Por un lado del cuadro hay 26 títulos de Champions y por el otro 0.
> 
> Un poco desequilibrado ha quedado el sorteo ehhh *26-0.*



Y?


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Puta vergüenza de esta Federación... No paran de ayudar al cerdilla y a nosotros nos anulan dos goles legales...


----------



## Terminus (11 Jul 2020)

Son unos hijos de puta


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2020)

Esto es la teoría del punto gordo. 
Los que habéis estudiado dibujo en el instituto. 
Si con regla y compás no coincidían las líneas o se hace un punto gordo o se mueven las líneas un poquito para que salga lo que tiene que salir.
Y lo que tiene que salir en caso del aleti es GOL ANULADO
Sin rayas rojas en la camiseta ya iríamos 2-0.


----------



## Manero (11 Jul 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Puta vergüenza de esta Federación... No paran de ayudar al cerdilla y a nosotros nos anulan dos goles legales...



Tu nos llamabas llorones a nosotros por denunciar la corrupción que hay con el VAR, así pues ahora a cascarla.

Y lo jodido es que tienes razón y los 2 goles eran legales. Como bien dijo Piqué en el VAR mueven los hilos y sacan la línea de fuera de juego allí donde les interesa. Es corrupción pura y dura.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2020)

La línea del VAR la tiran desde Valdebebas.
Hijos de Pvta


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> La línea del VAR la tiran desde Valdebebas.
> Hijos de Pvta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 371561



Hostia que puta vergüenza, menuda expulsión... Menudo hijo de puta


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Tu nos llamabas llorones a nosotros por denunciar la corrupción que hay con el VAR, así pues ahora a cascarla.
> 
> Y lo jodido es que tienes razón y los 2 goles eran legales. Como bien dijo Piqué en el VAR mueven los hilos y sacan la línea de fuera de juego allí donde les interesa. Es corrupción pura y dura.



Te acuerdas del penalti que os regalaron contra el Leganés por ejemplo?


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

No descarto que el árbitro intente rematar en el próximo córner del betis


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Hijos de puta, han Estado intentando anular este también jajajajajajja HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## artemis (11 Jul 2020)

Bueno, a pesar de la Federación que nos ha boicoteado toda la temporada, puto Calvo jodete YA ESTAMOS EN CHAMPIONS OTRO AÑO MÁS matemáticamente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2020)

seria una estupidez deshacerse de costa aun le queda 2 temporada sminumo ,,antes de derroirse como turan...


----------



## Terminus (12 Jul 2020)

Costa está ya derroido.. Si va a darle de cabeza y la pega con el pecholata y de casualidad...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jul 2020)

Presiento que vamos a ganar la champions lij...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2020)

Terminus dijo:


> Costa está ya derroido.. Si va a darle de cabeza y la pega con el pecholata y de casualidad...



y pero tambien saca el desmarque ,,has estado ciego estos ultimos partidos?...sobretodo cuando morata se le van las pilas y entra en modo julio salinas


----------



## artemis (13 Jul 2020)

Bien Lodi y Felipe... buenos fichajes de este año, y ya se han integrado como uno mas de los nuestros...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Jul 2020)

Si no fuera por el arranque, ganamos la liga. Nos tendremos que consolar con la champions


----------



## Edge2 (16 Jul 2020)

Joder que golazo de Marcos Llorente, esta que se sale...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Jul 2020)

Otro golito, de Thomas, lo dicho, somos el equipo mas en forma de la liga y vamos a ganar la champions...


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si no fuera por el arranque, ganamos la liga. Nos tendremos que consolar con la champions



El arranque y las pájaras que le siguieron

Y a mi me extrañaría mucho que la UEFA nos deje ganar una champions


----------



## Insert Coin (16 Jul 2020)

Saludos, eternos subcampeones de Madrid 
XD


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2020)

si que casualidad que en 2014 cuando se jugaba el titulo de liga a pesar de que solo podian ganarlo Atletico o Barca,casualemente nadie se llevo el trofeo de liga al campnou...
y aqui casualemente ya estaba dispuesto en donde sea que juege el madrid..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jul 2020)

barullo dijo:


> El arranque y las pájaras que le siguieron
> 
> Y a mi me extrañaría mucho que la UEFA nos deje ganar una champions



lo que pasa cuando tienes que rehacer el equipo una y otra vez cada temporada...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Jul 2020)

Ganando a los lazis de la RS, que nos ganaron en la primera ronda...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jul 2020)

vaya tenemos a los 2 delanteros en punta,,y casualmente thomas no hace mas que cagarla dando pases


----------



## Edge2 (19 Jul 2020)

Saca a Joao, a ver que tal...


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## artemis (22 Jul 2020)

Buenas noches

@Muttley estaba leyendo el as.co y me estaba partiendo de risa, hasta el partido contra los alemanes de champions nos espera un acoso y derribo de la prensa madridista, hay que intentar desestabilizar hasta el final... vamos real...

Estos dias ya hemos leido que el chelsea va a por Oblak, ahora tambien el manchester united, que Thomas se va al arsenal que no se va a clasificar a champions y lo que nos queda por leer...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jul 2020)

falta el clasico Costa se va a china,,que el marca lleva diciendo ya 3 temporadas seguidas


----------



## Muttley (23 Jul 2020)

No consuman. 
Nos viene bien que el Trampas haya ganado la liga,
Ahora llenan paginas con ellos y van a ganar la Champions.
Nosotros trabajando en la sombra.
Oblak? Lleva saliendo ya tres años. Y no sale porque sabe que el sistema Cholo le convierte en el mejor portero del mundo.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Jul 2020)

El Manchester United y el Chelsea vigilan a Jan Oblak
16:48 Ambos equipos ingleses centran sus miradas en el portero esloveno del Atlético de Madrid, según informa The Sun. La mala temporada de los dos arqueros en sus respectivos equipos ha obligado a sus jefes a buscar un remplazo para ocupar una de las dos porterías.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jul 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El Manchester United y el Chelsea vigilan a Jan Oblak
> 16:48 Ambos equipos ingleses centran sus miradas en el portero esloveno del Atlético de Madrid, según informa The Sun. La mala temporada de los dos arqueros en sus respectivos equipos ha obligado a sus jefes a buscar un remplazo para ocupar una de las dos porterías.



si es lo que tiene poder saltarse el fair play con su dueño JUDIO ruso...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Ago 2020)

Atencion, 2 positivos en la expedicion de aleti.

El Atlético de Madrid confirma dos positivos por coronavirus


----------



## Shakyor (10 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (10 Ago 2020)

*Correa y Vrsaljko, los dos positivos por coronavirus del Atlético
Correa y Vrsaljko, los dos positivos por coronavirus del Atlético*
Ni Ángel Correa ni Sime Vrsaljko, que aún se encontraba al margen del grupo, recuperándose de una lesión, viajarán a Lisboa para disputar la Liga de Campeones. Ellos son los dos positivos asintómaticos por coronavirus que ayer interrumpieron lo que apuntaba a un tranquilo regreso del Atlético a la máxima competición. El club rojiblanco lo ha anunciado tras conocerse los datos de las pruebas realizadas a todos los miembros de la expedición, que hoy mismo iban a viajar a Lisboa.

Las nuevas pruebas PCR realizadas a jugadores y técnicos de la primera plantilla realizadas el mismo domingo han resultado negativas, por lo que el equipo volverá a los entrenamientos en Majadahonda esta misma tarde y el martes pondrá rumbo a la capital portuguesa.

La identidad de los afectados no se ha hecho oficial hasta que los propios servicios médicos del club han recibido la autorización por parte de los afectados. En este caso, Ángel Correa y Sime Vrsaljko. Igual ocurrió en mayo con el positivo de Renan Lodi, sólo que entonces el lateral brasileño dio el ok en cuanto se anunció que un jugador de la plantilla aún tenía restos de la enfermedad.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2020)

Os dejo un grandioso artículo

El nacional-madridismo escocido con el Atlético de Madrid - Mediterraneo Diario16


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

2 horas para la revolucion. Es nuestro destino.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2020)

давай Atlético!!! давай!!


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Mirad el gol de Morata y el remate de ayer de Neymar


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Ago 2020)

Ojalá esta vez lo consigáis. Ya es hora y no está vuestra bestia negra particular.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

40 minutos....


----------



## barullo (13 Ago 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ojalá esta vez lo consigáis. Ya es hora y no está vuestra bestia negra particular.
> 
> Mucha suerte.



No está porque le han eliminado y le han eliminado porque no tenía el nivel ni los capotes de otros años

Jracias por tus buenos deseos


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

1 minuto.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Hemos empezado un poco embotados. No me gusta.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os dejo un grandioso artículo
> 
> El nacional-madridismo escocido con el Atlético de Madrid - Mediterraneo Diario16



_*hay algo dentro de cada nacional-madridista que le corroe los intestinos, una pulsión que es más poderosa que cualquier otro instinto… no pueden ver que otros ganen títulos o disfruten del fútbol y la vida sin ganarlos. La verdad absoluta para el nacional-madridismo es una, o se es del Real Madrid o se es raro. En esta clara ruptura de lo que entienden como única norma posible*_

Absolutamente genial. Explica a la perfección los arrebatos de los nacionalmadridistas en su hilo, véase los últimos mensajes: para ellos, no ser del Real Madrid es ser psicópata, enfermo mental, rata de cloaca y cucaracha pisada. _So tolerant_. Sólo les falta amenazar con enviar a los demás a campos de concentración. Les gusta tanto hacer amigos.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Casi marca Savic. Forza aleti.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Ostia que jugadon. Carrasco esta a mil


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

VAR posible penalti. Ya les hemos dado un par de sustos. Hay que meterle 2 golitos y no echarse atras.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ago 2020)

Ahora el Atleti como el PSG...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Si pierden espero que despidan al cholo. Ese tio ha tocado techo, no se puede plantear un partido asi al unocerismo de los cojones. No es la primera vez que lo hace.


----------



## Ethan20 (13 Ago 2020)

Vaya bañito le está pegando los alemanitos estos, miedo me da mañana


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Ya puede ir quitando a diego costa...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Ago 2020)

Hay que remontar... Vamoooooosssss.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Y el lodi, menudo control y encima se tira a la piscina delante del arbitro. Menudo espiritu.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Penalty, que no lo tire diego costa...


----------



## Lemavos (13 Ago 2020)

Juanito Félix goooooool

Quién es el equipo más grande la capital de España? Atleeeeeeeéeeeetico de Madrid


----------



## Ethan20 (13 Ago 2020)

Mala suerte, cuando mejor estaba el Atleti. 

Simone sale muy tocado, el Atleti ha tirado una hora de juego a la basura


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ago 2020)

Ironías de la vida, el Atleti eliminado de la forma más Atléti posible


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Y ahora se enredan, el gimenez ese es cortito cortito.


----------



## HATE (13 Ago 2020)

Deberíais centraros en ganar algún titulo de vuestro nivel. Tipo copa del rey.


----------



## Insert Coin (13 Ago 2020)

Otro gran éxito del cholo, a mamarla indios


----------



## Ethan20 (13 Ago 2020)

Por el gol, ha sido mala suerte, el balón iba fuera o la paraba fácil Oblack


----------



## Insert Coin (13 Ago 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Juanito Félix goooooool
> 
> Quién es el equipo más grande la capital de España? Atleeeeeeeéeeeetico de Madrid



Mala suerte rojo XDD


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ago 2020)

Venían de eliminar al todopoderoso Liverpool, tampoco minusvaloreis


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

THIS.

EL cholo no va a ganar una champions en su vida porque NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA. Ya cuando ha empezado el partido ya he visto el planteamiento, a ver si meto uno y luego me meto atras. Con esa filosofia ganas en segunda B, no en la ELITE.

Espero que si tiene verguenza se pire y se lleva a todos los sudakas que ha metido.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Como siga el simeone la proxima temporada me borro.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hemos empezado un poco embotados. No me gusta.



No falla.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

VAya forma de plantear el partido, Pero este tio es imbecil?


----------



## tururut12 (13 Ago 2020)

Le habría ido mejor que le hubiera tocado el cuadro más difícil; el más fácil siempre se le atraganta. Llevar la iniciativa contra equipos inferiores se le suele dar mal al Atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Oblak se pira seguro.


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Como siga el simeone la proxima temporada me borro.



Ya tardas en irte, cierra al salir... En tu vida habías visto llegar a una final de la Champions si no fuera por el Cholo


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Como siga el simeone la proxima temporada me borro.



Ya tardas en irte, cierra al salir... En tu vida habías visto llegar a una final de la Champions si no fuera por el Cholo


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

20 thuma dree


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Ya tardas en irte, cierra al salir... En tu vida habías visto llegar a una final de la Champions si no fuera por el Cholo



Tu callate traidor de mierda, en vez estar en el hilo del aleti andas por ahi soltando chorradas. Prefiero ver un equipo con ambicion que llegar a semifinales de chiripa del unocerismo de mierda a que juega el cholo.
La champions, pareces tontitos. Mira el partido de la primera vuelta con la real sociedad. Asi no se gana nada.

FIN DE CICLO.


----------



## ravenare (13 Ago 2020)

Gordo no vas a oler champions en tu vida. Lo sabes tú , lo se yo y lo sabe tu novia la coja. 

PD: Hay que subirle el sueldo al Cholo.


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu callate traidor de mierda, en vez estar en el hilo del aleti andas por ahi soltando chorradas. Prefiero ver un equipo con ambicion que llegar a semifinales de chiripa del unocerismo de mierda a que juega el cholo.
> La champions, pareces tontitos. Mira el partido de la primera vuelta con la real sociedad. Asi no se gana nada.
> 
> FIN DE CICLO.



Tu prefieres los manzanos y los ferrando y deambular por ninguna parte y no llegar a nada... Cuenta los títulos que has celebrado con el Cholo descerebrado, pipero, mañana Lee lo que te digan que tienes opinar en el marca o en el as


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

@barullo cierra el hilo. Ya se ha acabado la temporada.


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Gordo no vas a oler champions en tu vida. Lo sabes tú , lo se yo y lo sabe tu novia la coja.
> 
> PD: Hay que subirle el sueldo al Cholo.



Si tú único objetivo es ganar la Champions debes ser muy desgraciado...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Tu prefieres los manzanos y los ferrando y deambular por ninguna parte y no llegar a nada... Cuenta los títulos que has celebrado con el Cholo descerebrado, pipero, mañana Lee lo que te digan que tienes opinar en el marca o en el as



Te voy a decir una cosa, el aleti es muy grande para el cholo. Muy grande. Recuerdalo y da recuerdo a tu novia la coja esa del hilo que borraste, covarde.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

la puta kriptonita de los PUTOS rebotes...
y del os equipos alemanes de media tabla...


----------



## ravenare (13 Ago 2020)

El tuyo cual es el de tu equipo me refiero...? Sois asquerosos como los Vikingos pero en versión acomplejada. 

Os habéis comido un Morata : Una mierda como una fragata.


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa, el aleti es muy grande para el cholo. Muy grande. Recuerdalo y da recuerdo a tu novia la coja esa del hilo que borraste, covarde.



Jajajaja ves como eres un pipero? @Muttley has visto a este descerebrado? No sabe escribir ni cobarde


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Mira gordo lo dice todo el mundo porque es obvio. El cholo esta acabado:


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

Por supuesto que se haya perdido por un rebote...demasiados retrasados opinando ahora en esta champions coronavirica...a un solo partido...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Me pones comentarios de sudacas? Eres Panchito y pipero para que luego digan quite Dios aprieta pero no ahoga


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

20 millones a un tio que no ha sido capaz en 25 años aprender español. Seguid, seguid.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Me pones comentarios de sudacas? Eres Panchito y pipero para que luego digan quite Dios aprieta pero no ahoga



Panchito yo? No tienes huevos de decirme en que gasolinera trabajas, muñeco.


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Eres tan tonto como el del tweet... El gol no lo meten en una contra cuando atacamos... Estas borracho que no lo ves?


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Panchito yo? No tienes huevos de decirme en que gasolinera trabajas, muñeco.



A ver que te estas liando... La de la gasolinera trabaja tu madre con los camioneros... Pipero.. Recuerda, sigue el Cholo y tu no vuelves, ciervo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

y de rebote


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Eres tan tonto como el del tweet... El gol no lo meten en una contra cuando atacamos... Estas borracho que no lo ves?



Preguntale a tripier que paso, un tipo que lleva toda la temporada cagandola y sale de titular. Pero yoao y morata sentaditos, y el costa que lleva fuera de forma 2 años arriba ligando con el portero del leizig


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja ves como eres un pipero? @Muttley has visto a este descerebrado? No sabe escribir ni cobarde



lo único que se es que cada vez que dice que vamos a ganar algo: un partido o un torneo de verano perdemos. 
No falla. 
Y así llevamos años de forerío.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

eso de estar sin jugar 1 mes casi tras el final de liga nos mato...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> A ver que te estas liando... Deseas de la gasolinera trabaja tu madre con los camioneros... Pipero.. Recuerda, sigue el Cholo y tu no vuelves, ciervo



Muy valiente metiendo a las madres por internet. Me ha visto a mi meterme con la madre de alguien en 12 años que llevo aqui.? Esa es tu calidad como persona...


----------



## kevinnivek96 (13 Ago 2020)

jajajajjajajajajaja ya si eso el año que viene


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> lo único que se es que cada vez que dice que vamos a ganar algo: un partido o un torneo de verano perdemos.
> No falla.
> Y así llevamos años de forerío.




Es un puto bocazas gafe, menos mal que se va para no volver...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

kevinnivek96 dijo:


> jajajajjajajajajaja ya si eso el año que viene



el año que viene estaremos todos muertos por el coronavirus


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Es un puto bocazas gafe, menos mal que se va para no volver...



Me voy si sigue el cholo. Pero como no va a seguir y tu eres el de cholismo a muerte pues ya sabes. Sabes de futbol tanto como de tenis


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Todos los cholistas sereis depurados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todos los cholistas sereis depurados.



el coronavirus matara a todos y a la liga,,yaque seguimos bloqueadoscon laeconomia hundiendose..y todo se va a tomar por saco en general.con oleadas de menas


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2020)

Que ha ganado el cholo en 10 años?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (14 Ago 2020)

Cholo vete ya!!


----------



## artemis (14 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que ha ganado el cholo en 10 años?



Jajaja @Muttley, este tio ha perdido ya la cabeza jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que ha ganado el cholo en 10 años?



10 años..un dejame mirar...
1 copa delrey
1 supercopa de españa 
1 cmapeonato de liga
2 europa league 
2 supercopas de europa 
y luego las 2 finales de champions..
y 2 subcampeonatos de un liga santander adulterada


----------



## artemis (14 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que ha ganado el cholo en 10 años?





Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Cholo vete ya!!



ciervos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Tendriamos que estar jugando la eurocopa ,a estas alturas...y vamos a empezar la liga sin pretemporada ni hostias


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2020)

artemis dijo:


> ciervos


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2020)

Eliminación justa del Pateti, el Leipzig ha sido mejor (y sin Werner). Salieron al 0-0 y Joao Felix suplente, pues toma, a casa. Cholo tuercebotas, no juega al ataque ni contra un equipo de la cuarta división libanesa, puto cagón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Eliminación justa del Pateti, el Leipzig ha sido mejor (y sin Werner). Salieron al 0-0 y Joao Felix suplente, pues toma, a casa. Cholo tuercebotas, no juega al ataque ni contra un equipo de la cuarta división libanesa, puto cagón.



Por jugar al ataque nos clavaron un gol a la contra y de rebote


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por jugar al ataque nos clavaron un gol a la contra y de rebote



Jugando a defender también perdían 1-0.

No defiendas lo indefendible, el Atlético debe jugar mejor por jugadores y presupuesto, eso lo ve cualquiera. Hay muchos equipos que juegan mucho mejor que el aburrimiento que plantea el Cholo con 1/10 parte de presupuesto. Y fichar a un tío de 120 kilos y tenerlo de suplente, manda cojones...

¿Te gusta cómo juega el Atleti con la pasta que se gasta y el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo?A mi me parece que el 80% de los partidos aburre a las ovejas...


----------



## eloy_85 (14 Ago 2020)

JAJAJAJAJSJAJSJAJAJAJANJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (14 Ago 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Deberíais centraros en ganar algún titulo de vuestro nivel. Tipo copa del rey.



Quitaron la intertoto hace años.


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Ago 2020)

Esta vez de quien ha sido la culpa, del presupuesto o del arbitro?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Esta vez de quien ha sido la culpa, del presupuesto o del arbitro?



El leipzig es un equipo hecho a base de talonario por esa empresa que gusta de vender bebidas de cafeína y hacerla cool..

Pero como dije un equipo aleman puede estar dando toques milimetricos durante 50 minutos y no hay ttu tia de quitarles la pelota..este año todos los equipos alemanes han caido por la minima.en esta champions virica un tanto recortada y donde se estaria jugando la eurocopa en. Su lugar


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (14 Ago 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El leipzig es un equipo hecho a base de talonario por esa empresa que gusta de vender bebidas de cafeína y hacerla cool..
> 
> Pero como dije un equipo aleman puede estar dando toques milimetricos durante 50 minutos y no hay ttu tia de quitarles la pelota..este año todos los equipos alemanes han caido por la minima.en esta champions virica un tanto recortada y donde se estaria jugando la eurocopa en. Su lugar



Hay que tener cara para decir que el Leipzig está hecho a base de talonario, cuando le han quitado a su delantero antes de terminar la temporada. 
Los equipos con pasta son compradores, no vendedores. Que por cierto, ya le quitaron en enero al japonés del Liverpool.

Tenéis al entrenador que más cobra del mundo, a un jugador de 123 millones, a otro como Morata de 80, y a otro de 70 como Lemar. *TODOS EN EL BANQUILLO. 

Salvo Dani Olmo (que valió menos que Vitolo, al que tampoco le dais bola), y Werner (que ya no está), no conocíais a ningún jugador más. *

Salvo Edge, no habéis hecho autocrítica ninguno, pedazo de infraseres. Ojalá esté Simeone otros 10 años más, cobrando lo que cobra.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 10 años..un dejame mirar...
> 1 copa delrey
> 1 supercopa de españa
> 1 cmapeonato de liga
> ...



Lo curioso es que tiene mejor palmarés que el señor Valverde y ya ni hablemos de Setién


----------



## seven up (14 Ago 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Esta vez de quien ha sido la culpa, del presupuesto o del arbitro?



Que preguntas más tontas, del VAR, ¿cómo decía el gordo la semana pasada?:



artemis dijo:


> 2 años con el VAR en champions, 2 años que el Madrid cae en octavos...



Señor, señor, cuanto bocas hay por el foro suelto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo curioso es que tiene mejor palmarés que el señor Valverde y ya ni hablemos de Setién



Problema es que el MARCA quiiere hacer campaña para hecharlo y que vuelva el bipolarismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Hay que tener cara para decir que el Leipzig está hecho a base de talonario, cuando le han quitado a su delantero antes de terminar la temporada.
> Los equipos con pasta son compradores, no vendedores. Que por cierto, ya le quitaron en enero al japonés del Liverpool.
> 
> Tenéis al entrenador que más cobra del mundo, a un jugador de 123 millones, a otro como Morata de 80, y a otro de 70 como Lemar. *TODOS EN EL BANQUILLO.
> ...



Si es un equipo de talonario .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Me voy encontrando gente mala, rencorosa, envidiosa, pero tú eres simplemente tonto, tonto de una pureza extrema, una tontuna aislada.
> Me gusta que para ti la culpa la tenga el Marca, el "talonario", Florentino...me encanta, porque eso significa que vais a tener Cholo para años, con su sueldo, con su forma de entender el fútbol.
> Años de tercer puesto, de caer con equipos menores en Champions, con caer en copa del rey con un segunda b.
> 
> La culpa es del talonario. Me has convencido, es del talonario. 25 brutos cobra Diego Pablo. Por muchos años más.



Y..?..y clasificandonos para champions todos los años..a base de una politica de fichajes que consiste en intercambiar cromos..


----------



## ravenare (14 Ago 2020)

No si ahora clasificaros para Champions va a ser una proeza. No me jodas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> No si ahora clasificaros para Champions va a ser una proeza. No me jodas.



Claro como pasaba antes no?


----------



## ravenare (14 Ago 2020)

Antes no teníais un dueño chino. Por lógica Madrid, FcB y vosotros siempre a Champions por obligación. Lo demás es una debacle.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2020)

Y griezzman en el banquillo. Ese tio es gilipollas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Pues mira lo que pasa si sales a atacar a lo loco contra un equipo aleman que esta fresco y mas rodado aque empezaron la bundesliga mucho antes que la liga en esa forma chapucera que hicimos


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues mira lo que pasa si sales a atacar a lo loco contra un equipo aleman que esta fresco y mas rodado aque empezaron la bundesliga mucho antes que la liga en esa forma chapucera que hicimos



Venga ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Venga ya.



no hace falta decir que en españa se planean las cosas fatal


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Antes no teníais un dueño chino. Por lógica Madrid, FcB y vosotros siempre a Champions por obligación. Lo demás es una debacle.



Debacle es que te caigan 8, andarrios


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (15 Ago 2020)

Ridiculés que hasta los patéticos atléticos se rien de vosotros


----------



## ravenare (15 Ago 2020)

Tu no te ibas de putas? Ah no que en realidad eres un niño rata. En la derrota del Madrid escondido en el coño de tu madre. Pepito.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2020)

Desplante de luis enrique a el atletico..
Ni morata.koke costa ni Llorente siquiera.
Para el mejor convocar a negros que marcan cada año bisiesto o morenos que llevan 6 meses sin jugar


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Desplante de luis enrique a el atletico..
> Ni morata.koke costa ni Llorente siquiera.
> Para el mejor convocar a negros que marcan cada año bisiesto o morenos que llevan 6 meses sin jugar



Hazme un favor: comenta esto aqui UEFA Nations League [hilo oficial] y pon la lista también si haces el favor 

jracias de antebrazo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2020)

La nations league es un torneo paco de mierda


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2020)

Como todo el mundo sabe Ausencio con sus tres goles es mejor que cualquiera del Atleti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2020)

Diego costa y arias positivos por covid..supongo porque este supuesto virus que no se. asintomatico es una memez..o se esta enfermo o no..
Arias y costa no parece afectarles porque seguian entrenando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2020)

Diegi costa y Arias siguen positivos pero no estsn muertos .no decia que te mataba en 3 dias y te hinchaba los huevos y tal?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2020)

Vais a abrir nuevo hilo o que?

@barullo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2020)

ariasy costa no veo que este en la UCI y con microinfartos o esterlidadque dicen que hace el coronabicho ese...
y por supuesto el MARCA nos quiere emter al viejuno de cavani por quintomillonesima vez


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vais a abrir nuevo hilo o que?
> 
> @barullo



No, siempre dejo este salvo cuando estabamos en el vBulletin que había que cerrarlo porque pesaba mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No, siempre dejo este salvo cuando estabamos en el vBulletin que había que cerrarlo porque pesaba mucho.



Los del madrid tienen hilo nuevo


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ariasy costa no veo que este en la UCI y con microinfartos o esterlidadque dicen que hace el coronabicho ese...
> y por supuesto el MARCA nos quiere emter al viejuno de cavani por quintomillonesima vez



El año pasado nos querian endiñar a Rodrigo y este a Cavani...

Espero que no lo consigan tampoco


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los del madrid tienen hilo nuevo



Que les den por culo

Ellos son muchos y escriben todos los dias. Nosotros no necesitamos abrir hilo todas las temporadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2020)

Vaya ,Costa y arias se reincorporan a los entrenos..no decian que el ORONABICHO te daba cancer con sida y tal ?


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2020)

Buenos días compañeros, saludos a @Muttley menos mal que el PIPERO de @Edge2 ha dicho que no volverá a escribir sus gilipolleces hasta que Dios Pablo Simeone nos deje a nuestra suerte... porque si no ya estaría diciendo Simeone cabron que nos tiene en la segunda jornada de Liga con 0 puntos, el es así de básico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2020)

El coronabicho decia que provocaba micro infartos impotencia y alzeiner de paso...
Pues veo a arias bastante sanote..no me creo nada


----------



## euromelon (21 Sep 2020)

@artemis has leído? Tal como dije hace años Luis Suárez ficha por el Madrid.


----------



## ravenare (21 Sep 2020)

Menudo ridiculo que hiciste con que lo iba a fichar el Real Madrid.Se tuvo que cambiar de nick del ridículo que hizo el juden. Abogado nosequé si mal no recuerdo era. 

En el Atleti hasta cojo y viejo superará a Costa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Menudo ridiculo que hiciste con que lo iba a fichar el Real Madrid.Se tuvo que cambiar de nick del ridículo que hizo el juden. Abogado nosequé si mal no recuerdo era.
> 
> En el Atleti hasta cojo y viejo superará a Costa.



no es la misma clase de delantero...uno costa es uno que se abre paso a empujones y carreras y suarez se abre paso a mordiscos


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no es la misma clase de delantero...uno costa es uno que se abre paso a empujones y carreras y suarez se abre paso a mordiscos



Ya lo tiene dominado lo de los bocaos: hace 6 años que no muerde a nadie


----------



## Manero (21 Sep 2020)

No está bien aprovecharse de los retrasados como Bartomeu. Porque sacarle gratis a Súarez cuando su cláusula de rescisión era de 200 millones es abuso de un disminuido mental. Lo del timo del tocomocho se queda en nada al lado de lo que le ha hecho Cerezo a Bartomeu.

Sólo espero que el karma os devuelva esta maldad con un gol de Morata con la Juve que os elimine de la Champions.


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

Manero dijo:


> No está bien aprovecharse de los retrasados como Bartomeu. Porque sacarle gratis a Súarez cuando su cláusula de rescisión era de 200 millones es abuso de un disminuido mental. Lo del timo del tocomocho se queda en nada al lado de lo que le ha hecho Cerezo a Bartomeu.
> 
> Sólo espero que el karma os devuelva esta maldad con un gol de Morata con la Juve que os elimine de la Champions.



Lo que si que tiene cojones es lo de la Juve


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2020)

Manero dijo:


> No está bien aprovecharse de los retrasados como Bartomeu. Porque sacarle gratis a Súarez cuando su cláusula de rescisión era de 200 millones es abuso de un disminuido mental. Lo del timo del tocomocho se queda en nada al lado de lo que le ha hecho Cerezo a Bartomeu.
> 
> Sólo espero que el karma os devuelva esta maldad con un gol de Morata con la Juve que os elimine de la Champions.



El karma os afectará a vosotros que tenéis mucho que rendir cuentas... Te acuerdas que pasó la última vez que nos regalasteis a un delantero? David Villa y os ganamos la Liga en vuestro campo


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> En el Atleti hasta cojo y viejo superará a Costa.



Menudo riesgo estás tomando eh, ni que fuera el número de la lotería, Costra es delantero como podría ser portero, en el banquillo a minutos no le va a superar nadie


----------



## ravenare (21 Sep 2020)

artemis dijo:


> El karma os afectará a vosotros que tenéis mucho que rendir cuentas... Te acuerdas que pasó la última vez que nos regalasteis a un delantero? David Villa y os ganamos la Liga en vuestro campo



Cuanto hace ya de eso? Y la anterior Liga ? Te das cuenta de lo pequeños que sois?. Como el dientes os salga rana ni el tercer puesto que es algo que aspirais según tu( como buenos segundones que sois).


----------



## Manero (21 Sep 2020)

artemis dijo:


> El karma os afectará a vosotros que tenéis mucho que rendir cuentas... Te acuerdas que pasó la última vez que nos regalasteis a un delantero? David Villa y os ganamos la Liga en vuestro campo



Ya había dicho en el hilo del Barça que si ya era un riesgo regalar a Súarez a la Juve por ser un rival directo de Champions, regalarselo al Atleti es un riesgo doble porque nos puede pintar la cara tanto en Liga como en Champions.

Porque como han dicho por ahí arriba Súarez cojo es mejor que la mayoría de delanteros de la Liga. Si al final su sustituto en el Barça es Depay, afirmo ahora mismo que Súarez marcará más del doble de goles que el paquete holandés que nos quiere encasquetar Koeman, que por no ser no es ni un delantero centro.


----------



## seven up (22 Sep 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Ya había dicho en el hilo del Barça que si ya era un riesgo regalar a Súarez a la Juve por ser un rival directo de Champions, regalarselo al Atleti es un riesgo doble porque nos puede pintar la cara tanto en Liga como en Champions.
> 
> Porque como han dicho por ahí arriba Súarez cojo es mejor que la mayoría de delanteros de la Liga. Si al final su sustituto en el Barça es Depay, afirmo ahora mismo que Súarez marcará más del doble de goles que el paquete holandés que nos quiere encasquetar Koeman, que por no ser no es ni un delantero centro.



Y gratis para el Atlético, despues de haber cobrado encima gran parte de la ficha de este año y de la que viene al Barça. Ya me hubiera gustado que hubiera acabado esta temporada en el Real Madrid, el 9 que nos falta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2020)

Aun queda costa joao felix ese pivot de saponjic.. Siempre se puede traer al delantero ese sin pelo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menudo riesgo estás tomando eh, ni que fuera el número de la lotería, Costra es delantero como podría ser portero, en el banquillo a minutos no le va a superar nadie



De no ser por costa el sevilla nos hubiera quitado el tercer puesto...pero este año se rompio el cuello pidiendo la pelota cuando se desmarcaba y como tirabamos el balon atras..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2020)

Llegaria fresco porque se paso sin hacer nada 2 temporadas


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## euromelon (24 Sep 2020)

Jajaja que troll es cerezo
Cerezo: "Bartomeu será uno de los grandes presidentes de la historia del Barcelona"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2020)

Por fin empezamos la puta liga el domigo contra el granada,,habra hostias como panes..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2020)

Bien costa marca un gol y los de vomistar se pasan 10 minutos poniendolo a parir...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2020)

Vya simeone se ha curado del coronabicho,,no decian que te mataba o te dejaba impotenten y tal?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2020)

como previea el granada hostias y mas hostias


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2020)

Ya están diciendo que va a haber nvtrición y va salir Guarrez al _canpo_


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2020)

Se ve que Guarrez no está acostumbrado a que el VAR no le favorezca


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2020)

6-1 y todos los Anticholistas como los vikingos culés y @Edge2 mamando polla Argentina a dos carrillos... Si no es por las ayudas a los hijos de puta, y les habríamos pasados en un solo Partido, pero el calvo y sus árbitros no quieren... Seguimos tocando los huevos a los de siempre.. @Manero pedazo de 9 nos habéis regalado


----------



## Edge2 (27 Sep 2020)

Doblete del Uruguayo, este año ganamos TODO.


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2020)

artemis dijo:


> 6-1 y todos los Anticholistas como los vikingos culés y @Edge2 mamando polla Argentina a dos carrillos... Si no es por las ayudas a los hijos de puta, y les habríamos pasados en un solo Partido, pero el calvo y sus árbitros no quieren... Seguimos tocando los huevos a los de siempre.. @Manero pedazo de 9 nos habéis regalado



Cualquier cosa que deje en ridículo a Bartomeu a mi me encanta, celebraré todos los goles de Súarez más que tu. Ojalá esta temporada Súarez sea bota de oro y el Atlético gane la Champions.


----------



## fieraverde (27 Sep 2020)

Si juega todo el partido mete 5. Que bueno es el hijoputa.

Este con joao se lleva la bota de oro.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Sep 2020)

6 goles a un equipo reventado y de segunda fila


----------



## artemis (27 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> 6 goles a un equipo reventado y de segunda fila



6 goles y no necesitamos ayudas arbitrales que nunca nos darán como a los hijos de puta que ganaron la última Liga gracias al PCM


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 Sep 2020)

Vaya baño pero no os flipeis, el granada estaba pensando en la eliminatoria del proximo jueves contra el Malmo, iban andando y con mas de la mitad suplentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Vaya baño pero no os flipeis, el granada estaba pensando en la eliminatoria del proximo jueves contra el Malmo, iban andando y con mas de la mitad suplentes.



pero tanto decian que el atletico no sabe atacar y tal,,y hoy fue un 4-4-2 con 2 extremos,,o sea en la practica un 4-2-4


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 Sep 2020)

A ver si este año competís por los títulos. El presidente del Sevilla ya ha dicho que ellos lo van a hacer y no debéis ser menos. No me gustaría ver una temporada como la pasada, con el peor Real Madrid en 40 años ganando la Liga porque nadie se la disputó.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

bueno volvemos a los equipos enanos que se defienden como balomano pero seguro que ante el barca le caeran 5,,hasta habia 3 en la linea de porteria..


----------



## Edge2 (30 Sep 2020)

Gran error tactico del cobarde del entrenador ya quemadisimo y que no deberia estar al frente del vestuario. Un tipo que en 30 años en españa suelta gilipolleces con vizte o vos, etc...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Sep 2020)

Empatando con el huesca, te cagas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

pues en los 20 minutos que estuvo hiz mas que suarez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

hoy atacamos con 4 delanteros y el huesca se cerro mas en banda que una vasca ,,pero bueno ya vere el Huesca barca como sera un 0-5..como siempre en las otras temporadas


----------



## Suprimo (30 Sep 2020)

Vuelve el paleti de los 0-0, luego que terminan la temporada terceros a 10 puntos mínimo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gran error tactico del cobarde del entrenador ya quemadisimo y que no deberia estar al frente del vestuario. Un tipo que en 30 años en españa suelta gilipolleces con vizte o vos, etc...



pero que dices,,si hoy hemos tenido 2 delantero y 2 extremos como ante el granda,,que el HUESCA defendiera como sifueran a ser sacrificados a un altar azteca,,suele pasar desde hace varias temporadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vuelve el paleti de los 0-0, luego que terminan la temporada terceros a 10 puntos mínimo





Suprimo dijo:


> Vuelve el paleti de los 0-0, luego que terminan la temporada terceros a 10 puntos mínimo



bueno si el Huesca defendiera de forma tan epoca como hoy el barsca no ganaria ligas sin esfuerzo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

ein?,,yo le he visto aguantar la pelota,dar paredes,,pases,, casi matar al portero rival...no se que partido has visto tu,,pero ni de coña lo cambio por ese cabani de casi 35 años...


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2020)

Yo no he visto el partido pero tranqui las cabras chavales...

Este resultado es asumible mientras no se haga habitual en campos menores lo de empatar a cada salida.

En la vuelta en el metropolitano se le meten 3 ó 4 al Huesca para que no se flipen y listo. Estos puntos en casa con estos equipos sí que no se deben escapar, y fuera lo mínimo para que no pase como el año pasado que nos descolgamos enseguida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no he visto el partido pero tranqui las cabras chavales...
> 
> Este resultado es asumible mientras no se haga habitual en campos menores lo de empatar a cada salida.
> 
> En la vuelta en el metropolitano se le meten 3 ó 4 al Huesca para que no se flipen y listo. Estos puntos en casa con estos equipos sí que no se deben escapar, y fuera lo mínimo para que no pase como el año pasado que nos descolgamos enseguida.



ahi tenemos al madrid jugando de pena ante el fachadolid...pero seguro que al FARSA le tocara uno que se dejara violar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2020)

El sabado cpntra el villareal que seguramente no sera el que dejo golear por l farsa


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2020)

Bayern de Munich de compis, facilito


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bayern de Munich de compis, facilito



Mejor ahora y ya no verlos hasta la final


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor ahora y ya no verlos hasta la final



La final claro; primero el Munich, luego ingleses dopados y de postre el PSG


----------



## ravenare (2 Oct 2020)

Lo de todos los años. Llorones que no pueden con un equipo chico. Su alivio...contra el Barsa se dejarán....así no podemos ganar!!! El cholo sigue llevándoselo muerto y riéndose de todos los atléticos en el anuncio de Orange TV....

Como alguien dijo en la primera vuelta estaran lejos de optar a ganar la Liga. Da igual que tengan a Suárez, Mbappe o Pelé. Esta en su ADN perdedor. Remar duro para perder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Lo de todos los años. Llorones que no pueden con un equipo chico. Su alivio...contra el Barsa se dejarán....así no podemos ganar!!! El cholo sigue llevándoselo muerto y riéndose de todos los atléticos en el anuncio de Orange TV....
> 
> Como alguien dijo en la primera vuelta estaran lejos de optar a ganar la Liga. Da igual que tengan a Suárez, Mbappe o Pelé. Esta en su ADN perdedor. Remar duro para perder.



ahi tenemos al celta que se le olvido lo que es atacar cuando el barca estaba con 10...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2020)

Y otra vez LUIS enrique convocado al rodrigo ese y totalmente despreciando al atletico de madrid...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

Como me figuraba el villareal no se deja violar como en el campnou


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

bueno si el villareal tiene a torres como albiol iborra y pau torres,, pues lo logico seria poner a costa y suarez a la vez y retrasar a joao a la media punta constructiva porque iborra es enorme


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

por arriba no cojones,,dejar de hacer centros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

no entiendo esa alergia de no poner a los dos delanteros arriba cuando hay estos atascos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

bien ya solo con la precensia de costa albiol tira un corner que nodeberia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

bueno a la mierda,,,ataque frontal a empujones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

menuda potrade albiol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

ahora los amarillos atirarse al suelo a perder tiempo


----------



## Triste_figura (3 Oct 2020)

Emery es un señor técnico, sabe mucho de fútbol. Estaba claro que le iba a plantar cara al atleti. 

Siempre he pensado que Emery sería un buen técnico para el atleti...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

a la mierda que le den la liga al barca ...total el resto de equipos se deja violar..para que competir


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

Triste_figura dijo:


> Emery es un señor técnico, sabe mucho de fútbol. Estaba claro que le iba a plantar cara al atleti.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que Emery sería un buen técnico para el atleti...



y luego se deja violar por el farsa ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

la cosa es sumar y sumar puntos,,porque nadie salvo nosotros va a plantar cara al barca...


----------



## ravenare (3 Oct 2020)

Lloranitodetalycual. La gorda mascota de judíos tampoco entra a comentar. Agazapado comiendo pienso compuesto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Lloranitodetalycual. La gorda mascota de judíos tampoco entra a comentar. Agazapado comiendo pienso compuesto.



tanto como llorar una victoria y ya estamos arriba otra vez...5 puntos acabmos de empezar la temprada...aparte ¿como que no entro a comentar..no les el post de arriba retrasado?


----------



## ravenare (3 Oct 2020)

Me refiero a Artemis aka la mascota gorrina de los judíos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

el villareal defendio lo que no defendio cuando se dejo violar por el farsa con un 4 a0


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2020)

Ya dije que el cholo esta amortizado. Si no ha caido esta temporada caerá la siguiente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya dije que el cholo esta amortizado. Si no ha caido esta temporada caerá la siguiente.



pues no se puede decir que no haga tactcas ofensivas,,hoy jugamos con un 4-3-3 ,,pero el villareal defendio todo lo que no defendio ante el farsa..lo cual es algo que lleva pasando 2 temporadas ,donde los rivales se defieden como si fueran a ser sacrificados a los aztecas si pierden...
hoy el mery saco un 5-3-2 con iborra albiol y pau torres en el centro y un marcaje ferreo a jao felix ya desde el primer minuto..pero bueno tampoco es que chutasen mucho..
como el año pasado en fachadolid..

eso si ls titurales del MARCA penosos 
1 victoria y empatados a puntos con el lider la real suciedadq ue lleva 2 partidos mas y encima ha perdido 2


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues no se puede decir que no haga tactcas ofensivas,,hoy jugamos con un 4-3-3 ,,pero el villareal defendio todo lo que no defendio ante el farsa..lo cual es algo que lleva pasando 2 temporadas ,donde los rivales se defieden como si fueran a ser sacrificados a los aztecas si pierden...
> hoy el mery saco un 5-3-2 con iborra albiol y pau torres en el centro y un marcaje ferreo a jao felix ya desde el primer minuto..pero bueno tampoco es que chutasen mucho..
> como el año pasado en fachadolid..
> 
> ...



sIEMPRE estas con lo mismo, que es que se defienden mucho con nosotros, NO es que juega a nada, al descuido, a la ocurrencia, y asi no se ganan los partidos. Este tio no da mas de si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> sIEMPRE estas con lo mismo, que es que se defienden mucho con nosotros, NO es que juega a nada, al descuido, a la ocurrencia, y asi no se ganan los partidos. Este tio no da mas de si.



esto hemos llevado LA POSESION...que segun guardiola es lo mas del futbol...no deciais que nos encerrabamos mucho,,pues llevamos 3 partidos al ataque...y aun no hemos puestoa costay suarez juntos...
el otro dia ante el huesca un aluvion de tiros donde los del huesca se plantaban 3 en la linea de gol..
hoy eso er un gol cantado de costa pero el Muslo de Albiol lo rechaza,cosa que jamas suele pasar en el futbol...
hoy no se vio al villareal que se dejo violar en el camp nou..
tampoco vamos tan mal..
1 solo gol encajado y a 4 puntos del BEtis que es lider y con 2 partidos mas...esto va aser una carrera de fondo rapido este año,..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2020)

Bueno llega el arsenal con la billetera a llevarse al thomas party....pue s nada ya tenemos un cromo para intercambiarlo por otro ...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno llega el arsenal con la billetera a llevarse al thomas party....pue s nada ya tenemos un cromo para intercambiarlo por otro ...



Tiene pinta de que estaba de negro de Simeone, ni se ha despedido...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que estaba de negro de Simeone, ni se ha despedido...



pues nada como pudo verse simeone no le dio ocasiones...(notese que es sarcasmo)..


----------



## Edge2 (6 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues nada como pudo verse simeone no le dio ocasiones...(notese que es sarcasmo)..



A mi thomas no me gustaba. Tenia dias que no daba pie con bola...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2020)

lo usamos hasta de defensa lateral.. ahora se topara con la presa inglesa que pensara que es el nuevo KANTE...


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Para que digan que el atletico solo defiende,,hoy sacamos un 4-3-3 con costa suarez en punta


----------



## Edge2 (17 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que digan que el atletico solo defiende,,hoy sacamos un 4-3-3 con costa suarez en punta



Ya veremos, simeone es un cancer...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (17 Oct 2020)

Simeone vete ya, eres el cáncer del Atlético.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Simeone vete ya, eres el cáncer del Atlético.



si un cancer que clasifica a champions todos los años ,con una politica de fichajes de intercambio de cromos...mas cancerigeno me parece guardiola que se gasta 300 millones por temporada en paquetes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

ala gol de Suarez en jugada combinada con costa y hugo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

ein los celtarras jugado con 5 defensas... luego nos llamaran aparcaautobuses


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Porque cojones el celta no jugo as icontra el farsa?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

y EN serio lucho no convoca a aspas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

NI convoca adiego costa.. menudo lucho esta hecho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

bueno hoy el celta jugando con un 5- 4-1 ,que raro que haya chutaod mas contra el atletico que contra un farsa con 10..pero bueno ,,luego diran que las primas aterceros y eso...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

bien 2 lesioandos por las hostias continuas del celta


----------



## Edge2 (17 Oct 2020)

Menudo bodrio de partido, y contra el celta que es carne de segunda...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

si el celta jugase asi estaria en puestos de champions y no haciendo trampas para no descender


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo bodrio de partido, y contra el celta que es carne de segunda...



si pero hoy salio a partir piernas,,que casualidad que se dejasen ganar ante un FARSA con 10


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

joder el arbitro pita cualquier roce falta a favor del celta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

otro lesionado mas jope el miercoles contra el bayern que vendra fresco cual lechuga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

6 PUTOS minutos deañadido?ni que se hubiera incendiado balaidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Bien 2 a 0 con 3 lesionados,y con otro rival que se esforzo lo que no se esforzo contra el farza...asi va aser toda la temporada .al atletico no le van a REGALAR nada


----------



## ravenare (17 Oct 2020)

Deja de llorar coño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Simeone vete ya, eres el cáncer del Atlético.



entonces Z IDAN es el SIDA con gonorrea


----------



## Vikingo2016 (17 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> entonces Z IDAN es el SIDA con gonorrea



Ambos son sida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2020)

tanto quejaros de 2 empates sin encajar un gol...y ahora madrid y farsa han caido y 8 puntos a solo 2 de madrid y barca con 2 PARTIDOS MENOS... en esta temporada que se va ajugar a toda hostia sumar puntos va a ser fundamental,aunque sean empates


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

y ahora tratar de sobrevivir en bayern,,pero no hay publico asi que da aspecto de amistoso,como en esta demigrante champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

de momento el bayern no esta siendo la apisonadora que fue ante el barca


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de momento el bayern no esta siendo la apisonadora que fue ante el barca



No, pero 1-0 ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

basta con que lo diga para que el tripier se duerma


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

no se tripier no le he visto dar un centro en mi vida


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

otra pifia otro gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

pues nada atletico juega de tu a tu ,con tiros a puerta,,pero 2 pifias y 2 goles en los dos unicos tiros a puerta del bayern..no tenia que haber tirado tan flojo suarez


----------



## Pedre (21 Oct 2020)

El atleti en este momento no está para jugar de tú al Bayern.... debería haber optado por partido aburrido y bronco.... pero Simeone es así


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> El atleti en este momento no está para jugar de tú al Bayern.... debería haber optado por partido aburrido y bronco.... pero Simeone es así



bueno marcas un gol legal y te lo anulan,,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

ay el tripier sigue sin saber centrar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

pero que cojones haces carrasco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

pues eso fallas un mano a mano y el bayern con la chorra le sale un misil y no lo anulan apesar de haber jugadores rojos tapando la vista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

el NEgrata ese esta enchufado


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra pifia otro gol



4 - 0


Simeone vete ya!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> 4 - 0
> 
> 
> Simeone vete ya!!



bueno no hay quien pare a este bayern,,y mas si te anulan 1 gol y fallas 2 mano a mano


----------



## Edge2 (21 Oct 2020)

Menuda puta mierda. Ya esta yendose el cholo a su pais.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda. Ya esta yendose el cholo a su pais.



OK y no te das cuenta que estamos jugando ante el todopoderoso bayern ,,nadie puede con el..ahora mismo,,le salen los goles aunque sean de chorra


----------



## barullo (21 Oct 2020)

Estoy currando ¿palmamos 4-0? suputamadre


----------



## Lemavos (21 Oct 2020)

Vaya paliza sus están metiendo. 

Huele a manita.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vaya paliza sus están metiendo.
> 
> Huele a manita.



bueno no es una violacion anal sin vaeslina como al barca,aqui hemos fallado 2 mano a mano y nos han anulado un gol bastante discutible.. ellos 4 tiros 4 goles y algunos de churro


----------



## Lemavos (21 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno no es una violacion anal sin vaeslina como al barca,aqui hemos fallado 2 mano a mano y nos han anulado un gol bastante discutible.. ellos 4 tiros 4 goles y algunos de churro



Esta goleada duele y lo sabes. Xd


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

le hemos jugado de tu a tu,,pero la hemos cagado en las contras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Esta goleada duele y lo sabes. Xd



No porque ya vimos una peor ante el borussia hace 2 temporadas


----------



## tururut12 (21 Oct 2020)

El Atleti no debe traumatizarse ante esta derrota sino pensar en clasificarse para octavos. A priori éste era el partido que tocaba perder en este grupo.


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2020)

Pese a mal resultado, ha sido injusto, buen partido, fallos puntuales que nos ha penalizado mucho hoy... tiene gracia que un monger llamado @Vikingo2016 pida la dimision del CHOLO... demuestra que estamos en buen camino


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

no entiendo muy ben esa anulacion del gol de felix,,pero bueno al bayern le sale todo ..y tampoco es que haya asediado,ha debido chutar 5 veces a puerta y encima esta fresco porque su liga es de chichinabo


----------



## Hermericus (21 Oct 2020)

La edad de oro del futbol español se ha ido para no volver.

El Madrid no tiene cracks, solo Courtois y Ramos. Tiene alguna promesa jovencita pero... en Europa no cascaremos nada octavos o cuartos a lo sumo.

El Barca esta groggy y mas que estara cuando Messi se vaya. Estando al 25% como esta ahora no es un fugador determinante. En Europa no conseguira nada.

El Atletico.... idem de idem. Puede luchar por la liga con su juego tipico pero de ahí no pasa.

Es hora de los culbs ingleses y del Bayern.

O el Madrid cambia de politica y consigue cracks o no hay nada que hacer. Hoy por hoy la mitad de los titulares no dan el nivel.


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> La edad de oro del futbol español se ha ido para no volver.
> 
> El Madrid no tiene cracks, solo Courtois y Ramos. Tiene alguna promesa jovencita pero... en Europa no cascaremos nada octavos o cuartos a lo sumo.
> 
> ...



El año pasado, hasta diciembre el Liverpool daba el mismo miedo que el Bayern ahora, lo importante es como se esta a partir de febrero


----------



## Edge2 (21 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> le hemos jugado de tu a tu,,pero la hemos cagado en las contras



Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> El año pasado, hasta diciembre el Liverpool daba el mismo miedo que el Bayern ahora, lo importante es como se esta a partir de febrero



Yo no confio en este Madrid.

Solo si hay algun milagro y Vinicios explota y se convierte en crack, Odegard sube mucho el nivel, Hazard recupera su mejor forma, Kross vuelve a ser el de sus mejores años , Casimiro vuelve a ser el muro en el medio campo, Varane recupera su mejor forma, etc...

Lo veo negro. No me extrañaria no clasificarse para octavos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

aqui el unico que ha sobrevivido 90 minutos al bayern ha sido el sevilla,y eso que la cago el moro de leganes ese


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Pese a mal resultado, ha sido injusto, buen partido, fallos puntuales que nos ha penalizado mucho hoy... tiene gracia que un monger llamado @Vikingo2016 pida la dimision del CHOLO... demuestra que estamos en buen camino



Otro subnormal que se cree que Vikingo2016 es aficionado del Real Madrid. 

Vikingo es por la gente que vive en el norte de Europa. 

No soy del R. Madrid, y siempre he seguido al Atlético.

Pero hay que ser autocritico, y Simeone hace años que debe estar fuera. 


Forzá Atlético!!


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Otro subnormal que se cree que Vikingo2016 es aficionado del Real Madrid.
> 
> Vikingo es por la gente que vive en el norte de Europa.
> 
> ...



Un Atlético nunca se pondría vikingo de nombre, y encima pipero anticholo, te puedes ir como el monger de @Edge2 a pastar al cuernabeu


----------



## warlok (21 Oct 2020)

Que conste que a mi el Atlético me gusta (mis padres eran del atlético desde que me regalaron una camiseta de Gárate)

pero ver el sufrimiento del "pocholo" memeone NO TIENE PRECIO


----------



## Pedre (21 Oct 2020)

Al Bayern le salió todo y al atleti no.... pero lo que es cierto es que eso se busca. El bayern sabe a lo que juega, y hoy el atleti ha sido más vistoso y más ofensivo, pero no es su juego habitual y eso le ha penalizado en fallos ofensivos y defensivos.... mal día para hacer pruebas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Al Bayern le salió todo y al atleti no.... pero lo que es cierto es que eso se busca. El bayern sabe a lo que juega, y hoy el atleti ha sido más vistoso y más ofensivo, pero no es su juego habitual y eso le ha penalizado en fallos ofensivos y defensivos.... mal día para hacer pruebas



bueno,se puede perder 1 partido en la fase degrupos,,solo uno...
de hecho esta temporada se esta jugando con hasta 4 atacantes,,,para los que digan que solo sabemos aparcar autobuses


----------



## ravenare (21 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Pese a mal resultado, ha sido injusto, buen partido, fallos puntuales que nos ha penalizado mucho hoy... tiene gracia que un monger llamado @Vikingo2016 pida la dimision del CHOLO... demuestra que estamos en buen camino



Jajajaja injusto. Os han metido 4 andando, sin competir choletes.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2020)

"Mala suerte", "injusticia", "han sido los contraataques", "al Bayern le salió todo y al atleti no ", blablabla. Sois como Xavi diciendo que habían jugado mejor después de ser apalizados. Os parecéis más de lo que parecía.


----------



## artemis (22 Oct 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja injusto. Os han metido 4 andando, sin competir choletes.



A nosotros no nos meten 8... A vosotros si


----------



## artemis (22 Oct 2020)

qbit dijo:


> "Mala suerte", "injusticia", "han sido los contraataques", "al Bayern le salió todo y al atleti no ", blablabla. Sois como Xavi diciendo que habían jugado mejor después de ser apalizados. Os parecéis más de lo que parecía.



Monger, estamos hablando del Bayern, no del Shakhtar con 9 bajas que te gana en tu campo


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Otro subnormal que se cree que Vikingo2016 es aficionado del Real Madrid.
> 
> Vikingo es por la gente que vive en el norte de Europa.
> 
> ...



Simeone tocó techo hace mucho. Hace dos años tenía que haber salido.


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Oct 2020)

Tengo una duda a quien echarán antes a Zidane o al cholo ? Vaya ridículo los Madriles


----------



## ravenare (22 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> A nosotros no nos meten 8... A vosotros si



Comes polla judia y polla argentina. Eres un cerdo degenerado. Recuerda. Jamás ganareis una Champions. No sois un grande. Vuestro mayor idolo de todos los tiempos es....Futre. lol. Otros grandes patéticos de todos los tiempos, el putero de Aragonés, el leñero de Arteche y el defraudador de Caminero. Ah y se me olvidaba Kiko Narváez...que gracioso y salao es. Mediocridad en estado puro.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Comes polla judia y polla argentina. Eres un cerdo degenerado. Recuerda. Jamás ganareis una Champions. No sois un grande. Vuestro mayor idolo de todos los tiempos es....Futre. lol. Otros grandes patéticos de todos los tiempos, el putero de Aragonés, el leñero de Arteche y el defraudador de Caminero. Ah y se me olvidaba Kiko Narváez...que gracioso y salao es. Mediocridad en estado puro.



A quien hablas?


----------



## artemis (22 Oct 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Comes polla judia y polla argentina. Eres un cerdo degenerado. Recuerda. Jamás ganareis una Champions. No sois un grande. Vuestro mayor idolo de todos los tiempos es....Futre. lol. Otros grandes patéticos de todos los tiempos, el putero de Aragonés, el leñero de Arteche y el defraudador de Caminero. Ah y se me olvidaba Kiko Narváez...que gracioso y salao es. Mediocridad en estado puro.




jejejejeje y vosotros?? crees que ahora con el VAR vais a ganar alguna?


----------



## ravenare (22 Oct 2020)

Nosotros llevamos unas cuantas. Yo las he visto todas. Deal with It.


----------



## Chapero andaluz y maricón (23 Oct 2020)

qbit dijo:


> "Mala suerte", "injusticia", "han sido los contraataques", "al Bayern le salió todo y al atleti no ", blablabla. Sois como Xavi diciendo que habían jugado mejor después de ser apalizados. Os parecéis más de lo que parecía.



@Sir Connor se masturba con los jugadores moros y negros del Farça aunque es más marrón que ellos porque es muy FEO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2020)

Otra oportunidad para lemar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2020)

Y lenar la ha vuelto a desaprovechar


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

Jugada y golazo de llorente. Un tipo con ideas claras pese al mediocre entrenador panchito.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2020)

Golazo de llorente..eh lucho deja de convocar a rodrigo .


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugada y golazo de llorente. Un tipo con ideas claras pese al mediocre entrenador panchito.





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Golazo de llorente..eh lucho deja de convocar a rodrigo .



Por fin una buena noticia...ponedme un enlace decente anda


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

Tripier, lemar... Menudo cancer...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Por fin una buena noticia...ponedme un enlace decente anda



Bienvenido a Movistar Plus en dispositivos - Movistar+


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

Menudo palo joder, el portero del betis lo ha flipado....


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bienvenido a Movistar Plus en dispositivos - Movistar+



Higofruta


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

Pero que metan otro gol, que nos la lian...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

La que ha fallado carrasco. Al final nos empatan...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

Luis suarez PICHICHI.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2020)

Buena segunda parte, me ha gustado mucho hoy Herrera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugada y golazo de llorente. Un tipo con ideas claras pese al mediocre entrenador panchito.



Ein..si estamos jugando con 4 delanteros en la práctica


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ein..si estamos jugando con 4 delanteros en la práctica



Estamos jugando sin laterales. Asi no ganamos ni al futbolin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2020)

de momento estariamos lideres si no tuvieramos 1 partido menos


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estamos jugando sin laterales. Asi no ganamos ni al futbolin.





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de momento estariamos lideres si no tuvieramos 1 partido menos



No os quejéis que va todo de puta madre holles


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Oct 2020)

Patetismo en vena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Hoy el partido gilipollas del mes defensa blanda y laterales perdidos ..y negracos corriendo mucho..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Dios este rumano pita falta cada 30 segundos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Lodi no defiende una mierda hoy


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2020)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Hoy los laterales estuvieron fatal y el resto muy nerviosos y muchos postes...
casi parece lo del leipzig en que los putos rebotes iban atraidos a los pies de los rivales


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Oct 2020)

Que equipazo el atletico eh ? han ganado de milagro....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que equipazo el atletico eh ? han ganado de milagro....



bueno mejor eso que perder ante un madrid agonizante...,hoy a un equipo suizo multicultural .muchos negros que corren mucho ,tanto que se lesionaron 2 "suizos"del esfuerzo...,perobueno los remplazaron por mas negros que corren mucho


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno mejor eso que perder ante un madrid agonizante...,hoy a un equipo suizo multicultural .muchos negros que corren mucho ,tanto que se lesionaron 2 "suizos"del esfuerzo...,perobueno los remplazaron por mas negros que corren mucho



Lo que es seguro que ni Madrid ni Atletico llegaran lejos... con equipos digamos del monton las han pasado canutas....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Lo que es seguro que ni Madrid ni Atletico llegaran lejos... con equipos digamos del monton las han pasado canutas....



equipos multiculturales germanos que corren mucho ...


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Lo que es seguro que ni Madrid ni Atletico llegaran lejos... con equipos digamos del monton las han pasado canutas....



Y el Barcelona si?


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Y el Barcelona si?



ya se vera pero sin el lastre de Bartomeu , creo que todo ira mejor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2020)

Otro partidazo de llorente al que LUCHO no convocara porque le gusta rodrigo y su escalofriante cifra de 0 goles


----------



## barullo (29 Oct 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro partidazo de llorente al que LUCHO no convocara porque le gusta rodrigo y su escalofriante cifra de 0 goles



Pues él se lo pierde y mejor para nosotros que así está más descansado. Ya echará mano de él y de otros que no lleva (Alcácer) cuando llegue la hora de la verdad en un torneo importante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

Hoy partidio trampa de esos contra unobde esos equipos que les gusta encerrarse


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

haber si debut saponjivic o el calvo ese


----------



## barullo (31 Oct 2020)

La que ha tenido Felix


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

a simeone si quieres hacer lo del falso 9,,no empiezes a colgar balones aereos,,es una tactica para dar pases rasos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

Tnemos laPOSESION


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

veis pases rasos..doblete de felix


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2020)

aver simeone haz cambios que se nos agoto lagasolina y hay que jugar en RUSIA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2020)

pues eos SUMAR SUMAR Y VOLVER A SUMAR,,en esta liga a toda pastilla lo importante sera sobrevivir fisicamente,el sevilla no puede con champions y liga a la vez y el farsa esta en suspension de pagos...y el madrid un partido da asco pena y otro gana de chiripa,esuna gran oportunidad


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2020)

Kondogbia nuevo jugador del Atleti.
No me gusta como persona, se la lió hace unos años al Inter, y luego al Valencia.

Seguramente nos lo hará a nosotros en uno o dos años.
Estos jugadores africanos solo entienden sobre billetes. 
Un mercenario que lo mismo vale para cortar cuellos a cristianos en africa, que para jugar de mediocentros defensivos al futbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

y hoy contra los rusos que nos habran preparado unas lineas defensivas en plan KURSK..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

Ahora entiendo la larga duracion de la lesion de saul....se ha pasado al veganismo...
Dep carrera futbolística de saul.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Kondogbia nuevo jugador del Atleti.
> No me gusta como persona, se la lió hace unos años al Inter, y luego al Valencia.
> 
> Seguramente nos lo hará a nosotros en uno o dos años.
> ...



Pues en dos años que se vaya a tomar por culo sin problemas , mientras rinda ahorra...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

Que golazo joder....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues en dos años que se vaya a tomar por culo sin problemas , mientras rinda ahorra...



basta con que lo diga para que salga de titular..
ESO si el gimenez se le ve agonizando por elcorona bicho eh?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

HA publico en rusia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

que cojones no se supone que no son manos cuando vienen de un rebote involuntario?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

Parece que el txolo esta empezando a entender que para ganar los partidos hay que atacar con atacantes, no como se ha pasado los ultimos años jugando al unocerismo...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

#choloveteya @artemis


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

Por fin esta jugando a algo. Quizas no sea tarde para la temporada....


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

El mejor partido en decadas....


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El mejor partido en decadas....



Llego ahora...pues para ser el mejor van parejos, cansaliebres


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2020)

Si el lokomotiv va de blanco ¿por qué coño vamos de azul? imagino que serán paridas de la uefa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parece que el txolo esta empezando a entender que para ganar los partidos hay que atacar con atacantes, no como se ha pasado los ultimos años jugando al unocerismo...



a VER CHAVAL.. llevamos toda la temporada jugando con 4 atacantes ,,es que no ves la alineciones o que..
pero bueno mejor sumar que restar ,porque era el tipico partido trampa donde el ruso tiene comprado al arbitro y defiende con 10 tios atras mejor sumar total el bayern pasara por encima del redbull ese..

casualidad el unico tiro del los rusos brasileños fue el penal,un penal que cojones el balon viene de un rebote en el cuerpo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

y el arbitro tambien se come una cesion...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ... CHAVAL....



Gracias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

Lo que no se es proque simeone en estos partidos no saca a saponjic que es alto aunque sea para estobar,,, hoy era n10 tios colgados del area


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2020)

esta semana regresa costa, que es nuestro abrelatas para estos casos


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2020)

Os dejo un bonito salvapantallas, sobre leyendas del atleti, que han diseñado los de este twitter


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2020)

Por fin el tonto de lucho ha entrado en razon y convoca a koke y Llorente,,,,eso si sigue llevando al traore ese que lleva la escalofriante cifrade 0 goles..menos mal que no fichamos al rodrigo moreno ese de paso


----------



## Madrid (7 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por fin el tonto de lucho ha entrado en razon y convoca a koke y Llorente,,,,eso si sigue llevando al traore ese que lleva la escalofriante cifrade 0 goles..menos mal que no fichamos al rodrigo moreno ese de paso



Pues yo prefiero que no lleve a Camacho ni a Koke, son partidos que pueden descansar, francamente que le den por el culo a la Floja y sus negros.

En otro orden de cosas, mañana partido complicado contra el Cádiz, es un equipo que ha empezado muy bien, pasará lo de siempre, hasta jornada 19 o 20 va a mantenerse entre el 9 y 10, luego pegará el bajón y coqueteará con la zona caliente pero en lo que concierne mañana, mucho cuidado y respeto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2020)

CAMACHO se turvo que retirar su rodilla tobillo dijo basta...


----------



## Madrid (7 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> CAMACHO se turvo que retirar su rodilla tobillo dijo basta...



Dejavú hahaha Llorente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2020)

2 a0 a favor se nota que no hay arbitros comprados por los rusos


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2020)

Parece que el aleti empieza a carburar. Esperemos que no vuelva el cholismo...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2020)

Están destrozando al Cadi', a lo tonto si no hubieran adulterado la competición el Atleti sería lidl


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están destrozando al Cadi', a lo tonto si no hubieran adulterado la competición el Atleti sería lidl



Aun puede serlo, creo que tiene 2 partidos menos...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aun puede serlo, creo que tiene 2 partidos menos...



Eso es un problema, otros dos partidos para fundir más a esos equipos y a saber si no caen por lesión como Fati


----------



## Madrid (7 Nov 2020)

Buena victoria, muy sólido. Ahora la puta mierda de los partidos de selecciones que no me jodas

Camacho y Koke, se van a comer en 15 días=5 partidos, cada 3 días 1... me cago en el puto tratante de negros Luis Enrique y en su padre nigeriano.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2020)

Al menos no hemos empezado la liga como el año pasado... Aun duele la derrota con la real....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2020)

Madrid dijo:


> Buena victoria, muy sólido. Ahora la puta mierda de los partidos de selecciones que no me jodas
> 
> Camacho y Koke, se van a comer en 15 días=5 partidos, cada 3 días 1... me cago en el puto tratante de negros Luis Enrique y en su padre nigeriano.



que el camacho del malaga,,esta retirado...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2020)

Entre Joao Felic y Guarrez terminan con 40 goles esta temporada


----------



## Madrid (7 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que el camacho del malaga,,esta retirado...



Te juro que no estoy trolleando, me ha pasado ya en conversación fuera de internet, se me ha quedado Ignacio Camacho en la puta cabeza, apagón intelectual.


----------



## artemis (8 Nov 2020)

Ayer humillamos a los gandaluces podemitas de Cádiz... 

Me descojono de @Edge2 y @fieraverde que están comiendo polla cholista a doble carrillo... 

@Manero gracias por Suárez, tener al Pichichi gratis es un lujo


----------



## Kemekago4 (9 Nov 2020)

Yo aún me froto los ojos. El que sabe de fútbol, sabe que antes con costas, torres, griezmanes... Había que jugar a la contra y al espacio y a defender bien. Hay varias claves de lo que está pasando este año:
1-joao felix esta emergiendo
2-luis Suárez huele la sangre en el área y para que esto funcione hay que llevarle el juego al área, ya no está para correr como haland o llorente. Ya paso con mandukic
3-el mandril por no vendernos a James, nos vendió al mejor chaval de su cantera, marcos llorente, que tiene un físico y una potencia que pocos tienen ahora mismo. 
4-la renovación de toda la defensa el año pasado salió bien y a eso le sumas oblak... 
5-el fondo de armario, correa, vitolo carrasco torreira. Correa si no estuviese Joao sería titular. A lo tonto tenemos un equipo que puede jugar al catenaccio y salir en el descanso y dominarte la posesión y el partido. 

Si todo sigue así, huele a títulos estos próximos años. Espero que no desmonten el equipo en al menos 3 años. En invierno hay que traer otro delantero ya que saponjic no gusta. 
Los laterales están bien cubiertos si bien no son filipe y Juan Fran... Ahora me se de algún Theo que esta tirándose de los pelos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2020)

Ahi luis enrique poniendo a koke y llorente lo mas alejados del balon posible para que no hagan nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2020)

*luis suarez con esa patraña de positivo asintomatico..
lo han pasado 5 jugadores de la plantilla y simeone..no se es un virus tan letal que hace falta una prueba para saber si lo tienes*


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> *luis suarez con esa patraña de positivo asintomatico..
> lo han pasado 5 jugadores de la plantilla y simeone..no se es un virus tan letal que hace falta una prueba para saber si lo tienes*



Parece hecho aposta para no jugar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2020)

hoy veremos si lucho se entera de que para ganar algo hay que poner al Mediocampo atletico... a pesar de que rodri nos lo robase el nadrolona


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños Saúl. Vamos a por el barsa

Forsa Aleti


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Oblak; Hermoso, Jimenez, Savic, Trippier; Carrasco, Saúl, Koke, Llorente; Joao Félix y Correa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Venga, vamos a ver si comentamos un poco el partido por aquí... Saludos @barullo


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Venga, vamos a ver si comentamos un poco el partido por aquí... Saludos @barullo



Holo ques mas gordo

Aunque tú lavas más blanco que Ariel me temo


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy que remate de saul


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Juega llorente? Es el mejor


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Juega llorente? Es el mejor



Si, he puesto la alineación más arriba, caraestaca


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Si, he puesto la alineación más arriba, caraestaca



   Pendon.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Holo ques mas gordo
> 
> Aunque tú lavas más blanco que Ariel me temo



No, no, yo de chavalín en los 90 era progre y del Barsa.
Hace años que no me gusta el fútbol y sólo veo partidos de equipos grandes con el placer de no sentir ningún color, da mucha libertad, créeme...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No, no, yo de chavalín en los 90 era progre y del Barsa.
> Hace años que no me gusta el fútbol y sólo veo partidos de equipos grandes con el placer de no sentir ningún color, da mucha libertad, créeme...



Te creo, andarríos ¿cómo te llamabas antes? por Conanín no me suenas


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Llorente al larguero, jodeeeeeeeeeer. Les vamos a machacar.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Te creo, andarríos ¿cómo te llamabas antes? por Conanín no me suenas



BONDED BY BLOOD, aunque antes participaba menos, pero llevo aprendiendo en el floro desde 2007 creo...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Grisman esta desdibujado. Es una sombra de lo que fue en el atletico...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> BONDED BY BLOOD, aunque antes participaba menos, pero llevo aprendiendo en el floro desde 2007 creo...



Sí, claro que te conozco

Llevabas a Jeff Hannemann de Slayer en el avatar

Saludines


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Sí, podían venderlo al PSG y sanear el puticlub


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, claro que te conozco
> 
> Llevabas a Jeff Hannemann de Slayer en el avatar
> 
> Saludines



Efectivamente


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Oye el Llorente ese es muy bueno, no? De qué equipo vino?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Por cierto, en el improbable caso de que Griezmann marcase... ¿lo celebraría?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Al dembele hoy le han dado el mismo batido que al trifasico.


- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Oye el Llorente ese es muy bueno, no? De qué equipo vino?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Oye el Llorente ese es muy bueno, no? De qué equipo vino?



Del Mandril

El Sidán no le quería y nos le vendieron los capullos jojojo


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Por cierto, en el improbable caso de que Griezmann marcase... ¿lo celebraría?



Sí, yo creo que si...

Es muy puta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Joder el Sidán vaya figura... tiene por ahí vendidos/cedidos al Llorente y Kubo, y en su equipo a Isco y Negricius... vaya tela...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Joder el Sidán vaya figura... tiene por ahí vendidos/cedidos al Llorente y Kubo, y en su equipo a Isco y Negricius... vaya tela...



Calla calla y que sigan así muchos años jajaja


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Os fijais en messi, andando... no baja, acojonante


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os fijais en messi, andando... no baja, acojonante



Déjale no te metas con él ni llames al mal tiempo

Si se quiere tocar los cojones pues adelante

Como si se pone a potar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

El que curra poniendo los sonidos ambientes del público bufff vaya power de curro... imagínate, tienes la voz de 60K tíos en tus teclas... puedes hacer un trolleo épico


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> El que curra poniendo los sonidos ambientes del público bufff vaya power de curro... imagínate, tienes la voz de 60K tíos en tus teclas... puedes hacer un trolleo épico



Yo pongo la cope. No aguanto los comentaristas de la tele.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Yo tengo música y vuestros comentarios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

yo como lo veo pirateao por internet, paso de poner audios aparte porque no coinciden en el tiempo y me vuelvo loco


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo tengo música y vuestros comentarios



Esa es buena


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo como lo veo pirateao por internet, paso de poner audios aparte porque no coinciden en el tiempo y me vuelvo loco



A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

por cierto el Luis Suárez¿¿ Lesionao?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Jordi alba tambien ha perdido un monton. No estan haciendo nada por ese lado.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por cierto el Luis Suárez¿¿ Lesionao?



Costipado.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por cierto el Luis Suárez¿¿ Lesionao?



Se fué con su selección y contrajo el coronavirus


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Estan apretando para irse con un gol al descanso.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Dembele is down


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Encima le pitan falta a carrasco cuando el negro se ha tirado cuando perdia el balon. Estos no cambian...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

queda claro que Messi no es el que era


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dembele is down



He leído por ahi que pudieron elegir entre traerse a Dembele y Mbappé y se trajeron al pura sangre este


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Nov 2020)

El atletic no acaba el partido con once...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jordi alba tambien ha perdido un monton. No estan haciendo nada por ese lado.



Está muy trillao...correr en banda es jodido


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El atletic no acaba el partido con once...



Ya sabes como son los aleti-barsa... Aunque este es mas light al no haber publico...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Nov 2020)

Peazo de goooolllll


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

hostia acabo de ver AHORA la jugada que citó @Edge2 hace 2 minutos! Esto de vivir en la aldea es lo que tiene con el internec


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

no veré el gol hasta dentro de 2 minutos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Menudo control de carrasco, controla y le hace un caño en el mismo toque. Este año va a ser la hostia.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

De puta madre en el mejor momento


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

LEs ha salido el tiro por la culata, en vez de irse con ventaja... La verdad que siempre hacen lo mismo...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Me voy a fumar. Stay tunned....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

joder vaya golazo del Atleti, lo acabo de ver ahora jajojao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

voy a refresacr el link a ver si me pongo al tiempo real para la 2ª parte


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Joder qué pinta de puta tiene la presentadora


----------



## Octubrista (21 Nov 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El atletic no acaba el partido con once...



Cuando marcó Carrasco, el árbitro puso la cara de disgusto, como si peligraba un sobre en Andorra.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué pinta de puta tiene la presentadora



Esta?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

@Edge2 @barullo acaba de empezar por mi link, ¿cuánto llevais de tiempo donde lo estáis viendo?


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta?



No, se llamaba de otra forma

Estaba bastante buena también, pero el vestido y el maquillaje pues eso, que parecía un poco chabacana

Luego la verás


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> @Edge2 @barullo acaba de empezar por mi link, ¿cuánto llevais de tiempo donde lo estáis viendo?



30 segundos mas o menos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

47:00


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

se va a cumplir el min 47 aquí


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Tamos sincronizaos ahora, menos mal, gracias!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Gana el Atleti de sobra hoy.
El Barsa está acabao esta temporada, y en cuanto anuncie Messi que se va en Enero.... sólo lo va a poder levantar una nueva directiva ilusionante, pero entre todo esto y la crisis galopante, me parece que van a tener miles de bajas de socios


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Gana el Atleti de sobra hoy.
> El Barsa está acabao esta temporada, y en cuanto anuncie Messi que se va en Enero.... sólo lo va a poder levantar una nueva directiva ilusionante, pero entre todo esto y la crisis galopante, me parece que van a tener miles de bajas de socios



Messi entre hacienda y que le han bajado el sueldo tiene la cabeza en otros sitios ya...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Una pena que no juegue Suarez, en estos partidos se sale. Lo mismo Grisman se quedaba sin orejas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Efectivamente. Ninguna estrella mundial se va a quedar en un país en destrucción comunista


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Cuando el Barsa baje a 2ª, y más del 50% de su población menor de 20 años sea musulmana, ese, ese es el momento de darles la independencia de Tractoria.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Efectivamente. Ninguna estrella mundial se va a quedar en un país en destrucción comunista



Para el fútbol aqui nunca va a haber comunismo


----------



## kokod (21 Nov 2020)

Puta escoria de club.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Para el fútbol aqui nunca va a haber comunismo



Déjate, que en cuanto deje de haber pasta a raudales (provocado por un régimen comunista) verás como escapan todos pa Francia, UK y Alemania


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Pique is down.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Piqué muerto


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Déjate, que en cuanto deje de haber pasta a raudales (provocado por un régimen comunista) verás como escapan todos pa Francia, UK y Alemania



Aqui sería como China: para tener a raya a la gente supercomunista pero para todo lo demás capitalismo a tuttiplén


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

a perro flaco todo son pulgas
Barsa a 2ª


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Déjate, que en cuanto deje de haber pasta a raudales (provocado por un régimen comunista) verás como escapan todos pa Francia, UK y Alemania



Llegaran los arabes. El barsa puede caer...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Están diciendo en el chiringuito inside que lo de Piqué son 6 meses!


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2020)

Si nuestro mejor jugador canta, mal vamos. Ter os ha regalado un gol y eso nos va a joder.

Mierda, se ha roto Pique. Me ha dolido hasta a mi en casa


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Vamos aleti!! a por el segundo!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Si nuestro mejor jugador canta, mal vamos. Ter os ha regalado un gol y eso nos va a joder.
> 
> Mierda, se ha roto Pique. Me ha dolido hasta a mi en casa



La culpa es del central que no está dónde debe, caratrucha


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Y encima en concurso de acreedores y sin un puto duro pa fichar... lo dicho, el Barsa es a día de hoy el equivalente en fútbol, de España como país.
Qué ironía, eh? indepes?


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> La culpa es del central que no está dónde debe, caratrucha



Es una jugada de pura mala suerte. Puede ser el final de su carrera, como con Puyol.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Es una jugada de pura mala suerte. Puede ser el final de su carrera, como con Puyol.



Yo hablo del hueco en el gol. Por eso tiene que salir Ter Stegen

La lesión pues como todas: no hay ni una buena


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

¿Véis penal a Joao, o no?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Seguro que quita a gris-man. Vaya tela. Y yo quitaba a messi tambien...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Véis penal a Joao, o no?



Sí, nos acaban de levantar un penalty y eso que hay VAR o eso se supone


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2020)

Nvtrición máxima, ganan el partido y el piquetero lesionado, el Farsa es otro equipo de exjugadores


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Menudo jugadon de llorente y tripier....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Sale Diego Costa sonriendo... sabe que el Barsa está KO


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Sale Diego Costa sonriendo... sabe que el Barsa está KO



Bueno déjate...

Mientras hay partido se respeta al rival y cuando pite el árbitro hablamos de KO's


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno déjate...
> 
> Mientras hay partido se respeta al rival y cuando pite el árbitro hablamos de KO's



Nah, el barsa está tocado física y mentalmente... y Leo Missing


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Quita a llorente, pero es que se ha fundido el cabron. Muy bueno. Lo de correa sigo sin verlo...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Joder el arbitro...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Me parece a mi que Barto se quitó de en medio porque sabe el tsunami de mierda pura que se viene en el puti-club


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Ahora se equivoca el aleti metiendose atras... Y la faltita al borde del area para el barsa que no falte. Como huele el arbitro,,, inflandose a sacar amarillas ....


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Me parece a mi que Barto se quitó de en medio porque sabe el tsunami de mierda pura que se viene en el puti-club



Dicen que se quedó sin apoyos por no ser suficientemente laZi.


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Toda la defensa con amarilla


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Quita a gris-man jajajajajajajaajaa


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

6 minuti y al carrer...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quita a gris-man jajajajajajajaajaa



Está realmente tan acabao? O con Francia juega bien?¿


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Está realmente tan acabao? O con Francia juega bien?¿



En francia si hace cosas... Pero en francia no esta messi...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Y coutinho, que estaba de puta madre en el bayer...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Está realmente tan acabao? O con Francia juega bien?¿



Bueno aqui ha tenido una


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Nov 2020)

ter 


barullo dijo:


> Yo hablo del hueco en el gol. Por eso tiene que salir Ter Stegen
> 
> La lesión pues como todas: no hay ni una buena



Ter ha salido a por uvas, le ha pillado muy adelantado y en vez de recular se ha ido a por todas.....y la ha cagado


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> En francia si hace cosas... Pero en francia no esta messi...



Es que en Francia es el cheriff  

Pero vamos que el mundial no lo ganó él sino Mbappé


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Casi la caga oblak...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno aqui ha tenido una



Hombre pero el Griez del Atleti era un titán comparado con lo que está haciendo en el puti...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ter
> 
> Ter ha salido a por uvas, le ha pillado muy adelantado y en vez de recular se ha ido a por todas.....y la ha cagado



Pero que ¿dónde estaba el que cubría ese huecazo?

El portero ha salido demasiado sí, pero es que no había nadie que parase a Carrasco de camino a puerta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

el sergio roberto que se lesiona al golpear?¿


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

5 de extra


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

5 minutazos mete el arbitro andorrano...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Lemar y correa por mi se podian ir al madrit...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

Lideresssssssssssssss


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

victoria más que merecida


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2020)

El Atleti ha acabado pidiendo la hora


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

jajajajajaa la cara de messi jajjajaajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

los caretos de Soria y Jjordi en el chiringuito jojojo


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2020)

jajajajaja a 9 puntos los cerdos catalanufos jajajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

El Barsa duerme 10º en la clasificación... habría que remontarse yo qué se... al año que llegó Ronaldiño?¿


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los caretos de Soria y Jjordi en el chiringuito jojojo



¿Hoy hay chiringuito? creo que no


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Hoy hay chiringuito? creo que no



sí, sí, hay especial a las 12 (y ahora están en YT live)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2020)

Porfin ROMPIMOS el MALEFICIO de los goles en contra de rebote


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2020)

sale a dar la cara el capit.... estooo, Pedri (17 años)


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2020)

La historia es que el Farsa de Messi ha ganado ligas perdiendo tantos partidos como los que llevan ya este 2020/21


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2020)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> sale a dar la cara el capit.... estooo, Pedri (17 años)



No sale messi? Que mierda de tio...Su cara lo dice todo...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

Bueno pues hemos salvado los primeros 3 puntos esenciales contra rival directo

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien

Me fumaría un puro pero lo he dejado holles


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Nov 2020)

Menuda travesía del desierto le espera al farsa...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Nov 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Menuda travesía del desierto le espera al farsa...



Ironías de la vida el City de Guardiola hoy tambien ha perdido y andan hundidos en la clasificación, ha perdido contra Mou, por cierto...


----------



## barullo (21 Nov 2020)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Menuda travesía del desierto le espera al farsa...





Suprimo dijo:


> Ironías de la vida el City de Guardiola hoy tambien ha perdido y andan hundidos en la clasificación, ha perdido contra Mou, por cierto...



No se puede ganar siempre

Y lo mismo le va a pasar al Mandril el día menos esperado: caerá en picado porque si no tienes jugadores nuevos que mantengan el nivel los de siempre llega un momento que no pueden hacerlo como Messi


----------



## Muttley (22 Nov 2020)

Jugar sin público fuera del metropolitano.
Jugar con 5 cambios. Con la intensidad que jugamos nos viene estupendo.
Ambas cosas son buenas para el aleti.
Las claves de la temporada para nosotros. 
Y prácticamente la misma plantilla 

Suárez por Morata
Torreira y Kondogbia por Thomas. 
Ambos con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Jugar sin público fuera del metropolitano.
> Jugar con 5 cambios. Con la intensidad que jugamos nos viene estupendo.
> Ambas cosas son buenas para el aleti.
> Las claves de la temporada para nosotros.
> ...



Y que pensaran ahora los desertores del cholismo como @Edge2 o @fieraverde ? No han parado de comer polla cholista toda la temporalidad


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Nov 2020)

Jojojo, el atleti cansado y con bajas, haciendo su peor partido de la temporada, fue superior en casi todas las facetas del partido, el barsa la ha cagado pero bien.
No serán rivales este año.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Ahora una trombosis..veamos si el resto de infectados como suarez les pasa lo mismo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Solo falta que se incendie el wanda..o que todos pillem el ebola


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Si a diego costa le sale una trombosis repentina 2 meses justos de pasar el coronabicho..seria la confirmacion de que es un arma biologica china..


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2020)

DEP DIEGO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Moriria de coronabicho supongo..


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Moriria de coronabicho supongo..



Dicen que de un infarto, le operaron hace unos días de la cabeza


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes. En el mejor momento...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Bueno a romper el muro ruso con bajitos....ya que suarez tiene le coronabicho asintomatico y costa un trombo repentino que podria matarlo


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. En el mejor momento...



tu que haces aqui? dijiste que mientras estuviera Dios Pablo Simeone como guia rojiblanco no volverias... sabemos que los piperos no teneis dignidad y subís rapido al barco cuando vienen bien dadas, pero lo tuyo ya no tiene nombre...

@Muttley miran como vienen las ratas cuando vienen bien dadas...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

Primera oportunidad de Joao...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

Otra oportunidad clara. Desde que Simeone ha cambiado su filosofia el equipo es mas incisivo. Esperemos que no vuelva mas al unocerismo que tantos partidos ha jodido...


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otra oportunidad clara. Desde que Simeone ha cambiado su filosofia el equipo es mas incisivo. Esperemos que no vuelva mas al unocerismo que tantos partidos ha jodido...



¿Como van pisachanclas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

era de esperar que el portero ruso de toda la vida llamado guillemrme lo pare todo porque entro en modo joe hart....pero bueno si hay 8 rusos en el area pequeña..no se quiza sea hora de poner a saponjic aunque solo sea para estobar...


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> era de esperar que el portero ruso de toda la vida llamado guillemrme lo pare todo porque entro en modo joe hart....pero bueno si hay 8 rusos en el area pequeña..no se quiza sea hora de poner a saponjic aunque solo sea para estobar...



Es el portero de la selección rusa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Es el portero de la selección rusa



si ruso de 10 apellidos rusos....pero bueno ya en la ida lo paro todo.. y ahor lo mismo los rusos 8 tios atras y eso como paraguay en 2010...salvo que salvo sapojic no hay "altos"
si chutamos hay 8 tios en el area pequeña o la para el ruso..y si nos internamos al segundo regate ya hay 4 rusos cerrandote el paso...
que casulaidad que el COvid solo deje secuelas en costa"supuestamente" y luis suarez sea"asintomatico"


----------



## ravenare (25 Nov 2020)

artemis dijo:


> DEP DIEGO



Grandes goles marcó con el Sevilla desde luego. En la foto un drogadicto y el mayor idolo colchoneta de todos los tiempos.


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si ruso de 10 apellidos rusos....pero bueno ya en la ida lo paro todo.. y ahor lo mismo los rusos 8 tios atras y eso como paraguay en 2010...salvo que salvo sapojic no hay "altos"
> si chutamos hay 8 tios en el area pequeña o la para el ruso..y si nos internamos al segundo regate ya hay 4 rusos cerrandote el paso...
> que casulaidad que el COvid solo deje secuelas en costa"supuestamente" y luis suarez sea"asintomatico"



En futbol sala hacen lo mismo: nacionalizan a todos los brasileños que pueden para luego incorporarlos a su selección rusa.

Así eliminaron a España en cuartos del último mundial 2016 de futsal: con varios brasileños en su equipo y nosotros con varias bajas como Lozano el del barsa no pudimos con ellos ese día.

y eso que no estaba Brasil que había palmado en octavos.

Una pena porque yo pensaba que sin Brasil ganabamos a todos, pero claro una Rusia con 3 o 4 brasileños pues ya me contarás: no es Rusia, es Brasil B


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

anulado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

lo unico bueno es que el bayern esta violando al redbull


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

Entra Camello


----------



## Muttley (25 Nov 2020)

No lo veo claro.
Joder.
Sin un 9 que sirva para anclar uno o dos defensas es una jodienda.
Mecagüen Costa y Suárez.
Tendrian que estar en el campo.

Y Sapo de adorno.
Muy triste.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

imposible romper el 7 3 2 ruso


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Nov 2020)

Joder... Jugar sin 9 es una mierda, que saque a sapo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No lo veo claro.
> Joder.
> Sin un 9 que sirva para anclar uno o dos defensas es una jodienda.
> Mecagüen Costa y Suárez.
> ...



casualmente tienen el coronabicho


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> imposible romper el 7 3 2 ruso



A la velocidad que van normal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> A la velocidad que van normal.



ya ves de que sirve correr si tienes a 4 tios encima. cuando tratas de entrar


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ya ves de que sirve correr si tienes a 4 tios encima. cuando tratas de entrar



Que de que sirve?


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otra oportunidad clara. Desde que Simeone ha cambiado su filosofia el equipo es mas incisivo. Esperemos que no vuelva mas al unocerismo que tantos partidos ha jodido...



Vuelvete a tu cueva gafe de mierda, desde que no aparecias iba todo bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

y aqui es cuando es necesario un delantero tanque para estos atascos tipicos de los paises del este


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que de que sirve?



pues que te cierran pierdes la pelota y hay otros 2 rusos recuperandola para lanzarte una contra con algun negro de los que corren mucho..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

eso el lokomotiv lleva 3 empates y 1 derrota..vamos es la paraguay de este torneo


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Vuelvete a tu cueva gafe de mierda, desde que no aparecias iba todo bien



No aparecia? Es que te tenia en el ignore y es adonde vas a volver, gilipollas.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues que te cierran pierdes la pelota y hay otros 2 rusos recuperandola para lanzarte una contra con algun negro de los que corren mucho..



Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2020)

hoy ni con cr7 se hubiera podido abrir brecha...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2020)

Ayer fuetipico partido de la seleccion española..un 6 4 1 contando el portero..y no se que mania le cogio simeone a saponjic .mide 1.94..lo hubiera sacado aunque fuera para estorbar..
Atacabamos con 4 pero habia 6 rusos en la frontal..y encima tras un partido contra el varsa..y ahora contra el valencia que su unico objetivo en la liga es quitar puntos a los equipos de madrid..derroicion fisica asegurada con el coronabicho..yo miraria las venas de gimenez que tambien paso el coronabixho hace 2 meses


----------



## artemis (26 Nov 2020)

@Edge2 recoge tu OWNED y cumple tu palabra, borrate, cumple con tu palabra, PIPERO DE MIERDA



Edge2 dijo:


> Como siga el simeone la proxima temporada me borro.





Edge2 dijo:


> Me voy si sigue el cholo. Pero como no va a seguir y tu eres el de cholismo a muerte pues ya sabes. Sabes de futbol tanto como de tenis





Edge2 dijo:


> Oblak se pira seguro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2020)

A costa solo le falta que se le incendie la casa..


----------



## Edge2 (26 Nov 2020)

artemis dijo:


> @Edge2 recoge tu OWNED y cumple tu palabra, borrate, cumple con tu palabra, PIPERO DE MIERDA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2020)

Adoro los comentarios en apoyo de costa que hay en el marca por su lesion que puede matarle en cualquier momento..notese la ironia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

partido contra el violencia,jugando con Falso9... y con luis suarez con cuarentena perpetua por lo que veo y diego costa entre la vida y la muerte....,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

es lo que hay que rotar si o si..porque esta temporada es rompepiernas...ya he perdido la cuenta de lesionados en todas las ligas de europa en los "grandes"y media tabla,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

PARA los retrasados que pedian fichar a CAVANI,,puescavani lesionado otra vez....y lleva 7 partidos con 1 solo gol....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

para un partido bueno que hace lemar,,va y el portero medicre del valencia lo para todo hoy


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

Estoy en medio de la meseta castellana con apenas cobertura así que no puedo verlo pero comentad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

ya he comentado.
jugamos con falso 9 ..y lemar para un buen partido que hace va y el portero del monton del valencia lo para todo ..3 tiros a puerta que saca con una mano...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

nada no hay tu tia de que saque al saponjic ese,,,se follo a la esposa de simeone o que?


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> nada no hay tu tia de que saque al saponjic ese,,,se follo a la esposa de simeone o que?



Ese fué Caminero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

ahora estamos en la meseta donde baja la intensidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ese fué Caminero



sigue emprotable


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2020)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

A falta de 9 buenas son goles en propia


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



¿de quién cansaliebres?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

si que ha caido bajo el gameiro ese de la pulbalgia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2020)

ahora es cuando el equipo rival que no tiene que jugarsela el martes se lanza a atacar todo loque no hizo en todo el partido


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de quién cansaliebres?



De latto, del valencia. Golazo. SEMOS LIDERES


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2020)

Si. No aprovechamos que el bayern lleva a los suplentes mañana..mejor concentremonos en la liga


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2020)

De momento de cara, pero despues del 4-0 poca alegría


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2020)

Muy buena primera parte, cuanto piperos esta comiendo polla cholista esta temporada.... 
Joao esta en modo espectáculo... Y todo el equipo muy bien, a ver si Carrasco puede continuar


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento de cara, pero despues del 4-0 poca alegría



Creo que el Bayern no se va a esforzar mucho pues está clasificado de sobra

Todo puede cambiar en el segundo tiempo pero barrunto que no van a arriesgar contra nosotros lo más mínimo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Creo que el Bayern no se va a esforzar mucho pues está clasificado de sobra
> 
> Todo puede cambiar en el segundo tiempo pero barrunto que no van a arriesgar contra nosotros lo más mínimo



Juegan con el Leipzig este mismo viernes y eso les supondría escaparse en la liga suya, hoy no creo que se metanen el fango


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2020)

Increible el Bayern, es capaz de plantar 5 tios en defensa en una contra y destrozar la raiz de la jugada


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2020)

Empate por penalti, en la misma semana van a tener dos partidos de muerte


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2020)

Bueno, hay que puntuar contra el RB... MUY BUEN PARTIDO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2020)

Podria ser mucho peor..la cosa era sumar,,viendo que estamos sin delanteros altos. por el coronabicho..
Diego costa entre la vida o la muerte y luis suarez con una cuarentena ETERNA


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2020)

Esta claro que despues de una decada el Cholo, que aun no habla español, ha aprendido que apostar por un unocero no tiene mucho futuro, pero hoy no ha conseguido marcar un gol mas. Equipazo. Lastima el entrenador...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta claro que despues de una decada el Cholo, que aun no habla español, ha aprendido que apostar por un unocero no tiene mucho futuro, pero hoy no ha conseguido marcar un gol mas. Equipazo. Lastima el entrenador...



pero chaval estamos con el bayern que nadie en europa puede toserle ...y mas sin los DOS delanteros principaces afectados por el coronabicho...mas con costa que puede morir...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero chaval estamos con el bayern que nadie en europa puede toserle ...y mas sin los DOS delanteros principaces afectados por el coronabicho...mas con costa que puede morir...



chaval dice, y lo mismo soy tu padre   

@artemis subnormallll


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero chaval estamos con el bayern que nadie en europa puede toserle ...y mas sin los DOS delanteros principaces afectados por el coronabicho...mas con costa que puede morir...



Ese equipo estaba a medio gas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ese equipo estaba a medio gas



si pero mira defiende con 7 atacan con 7..vamos no ha equpo que pueda con el bayern actualmente ,,salvo no se que se tope contra el sevilla a doble partido y los deje fundidos...


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> chaval dice, y lo mismo soy tu padre
> 
> @artemis subnormallll



Ciervo, Comepollas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2020)

lo sorprendente es la extraña larga cuarentena de luis suarez..ya lleva casi 2 semanas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2020)

y ho ante el fachadolid otro de esos equipos que solo se esfuerzan ante el atletico...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2020)

como era de preveer el fachadolid esta fresco porque no tiene que jugar los martes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2020)

Bueno por tener un 9 de verdad ahi se abre ESPACIOS... y lemar resucitando


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Golazo de llorente. Gracias RM.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2020)

Me nvtre ver a Marcos Llorente marcando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2020)

o es muy malo y solo simeone lo sabe..
o se follo a la mujer de simeone


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2020)

Otra oportunidad que vitolo ha despercidiado...antes molaba,,ahora ya no


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2020)

Por cierto, otro partido que mantienen la portería a cero, 8/10 partidos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2020)

SEMOS LIDERES!!!


----------



## Suprimo (6 Dic 2020)

Y con dos partidos menos, le quedan al Madrit y la Real, aunque esta ya va por el camino descendente


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Buenas noches, vamos a por la CHAmpions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Casi marca Llorente, menudo remate. Empezamos a dominar a los tuercebotas estos...


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

a ver si me puedo conectar


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> a ver si me puedo conectar



Real Madrid – Moenchengladbach. transmisión en vivo / Fútbol. Liga de Campeones / 9 de diciembre / LiveTV


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Que golazo joder. Este año ganamos TODO (si no vuelve el cerocerismo)


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Real Madrid – Moenchengladbach. transmisión en vivo / Fútbol. Liga de Campeones / 9 de diciembre / LiveTV



No jodas, caraestaca


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No jodas, caraestaca



Es el enlace del hilo del madrid. Busca el aleti, o te lo busco tambien yo, pierdenalgas...


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es el enlace del hilo del madrid. Busca el aleti, o te lo busco tambien yo, pierdenalgas...



Ya estoy conectado en otro distinto, andarrios

Pero jracias por el detallazo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Van a cazar a llorente los jodeputas...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

YA estamos en lo de siempre, el unocerismo, una ruleta rusa. Que pena de tio...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Mas que sufrir y sufrir. Al final me hago del bayer de munic, el gorro ya lo tengo...


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> YA estamos en lo de siempre, el unocerismo, una ruleta rusa. Que pena de tio...



En estos partidos, bueno en casi todos, si vas ganando y queda poco como ahora pues te dejas llevar y que se haga cortito el ratito.

A no ser que tengas una delantera de la hostia con mucha hambre es fácil contagiarte de esto de vaguear y tratar de dormir el partido

Lo malo es que el rival te puede tronchar los planes


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



De puta madre

Ahora ya si que se pueden tocar los guevos


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

uhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy casi pillamos al portero a por uvas, jajajaja.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> De puta madre
> 
> Ahora ya si que se pueden tocar los guevos



Ahora si.


----------



## barullo (9 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> uhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy casi pillamos al portero a por uvas, jajajaja.



Una pena lo mal tirado que iba


----------



## Edge2 (9 Dic 2020)

SAcabó, estamos en OCTAVOS. Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. S2 y ahora a por el cyberpunk...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2020)

oh no las ELITES ya han escogido a un gfutoblista para sacrificarlo a BAAL La trombosis venosa de Diego Costa, una posible secuela del Covid-19 que pueden sufrir también los asintomáticos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2020)

de paso porfin ROMPEMOS la maldicion de jugar en territorios germanos a pesar de sus patadas y negros que corren mucho


----------



## artemis (11 Dic 2020)

Ya nos han preparado la encerrona, nos pita el Derby Mateu La Hoz y en el VAR Iglesias Villanueva....


----------



## ravenare (11 Dic 2020)

Llorando antes de jugar. Típico de colchonetas. Gen perdedor y llorón.


----------



## Manero (11 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Ya nos han preparado la encerrona, nos pita el Derby Mateu La Hoz y en el VAR Iglesias Villanueva....



Pero si Mateu fué precisamente quién os regaló vuestra última Liga en el Camp Nou anulando un gol legal de Messi. Deberíais hacerle el pasillo cada vez que os arbitra.


----------



## artemis (11 Dic 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Pero si Mateu fué precisamente quién os regaló vuestra última Liga en el Camp Nou anulando un gol legal de Messi. Deberíais hacerle el pasillo cada vez que os arbitra.



Jajajajajja cuando hables antes de *Aytekin te contestare*


----------



## Manero (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja cuando hables antes de *Aytekin te contestare*



Que me cuentas de Aytekin, si además hoy estoy de vuestro lado y ojalá haga un hattrick Suárez y Llorente y Felix marquen un par más.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Bien Oblak


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Joder qué mal defendido no me jodas


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Empieza a ser una costumbre, si


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Este entrenador no tiene recorrido. Vale para jugadores de segunda, subir el equipo a primera y esas cosas, pero con una plantilla 10 como esta pues sale asi, a jugar al contraataque. No tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

En la COPE echandole la culpa a los delanteros, que el cholo esta muy cabreado. En fin...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> En la COPE echandole la culpa a los delanteros, que el cholo esta muy cabreado. En fin...



Es que está solito pa que marque me cago en dios


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja cuando hables antes de *Aytekin te contestare*



Y de Obrevo, los dos jugadores más efectivos de la historia del farsa.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

¿A empatar a qué? porque llevamos 35 minutos sin tener el balón


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿A empatar a qué? porque llevamos 35 minutos sin tener el balón



Pues empatar a cero, tragaldabas...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Si nos mete esa Lucas ya si que lo dejo de ver hoy


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues empatar a cero, tragaldabas...



Hasta para eso tendrás que quitar el balón al rival algún día, caratrucha


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Es que un ariete sin pases ni juego de ningún tipo pues se come los mocos ahí delante


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Lógico, el tiempo pasa para todos y 5 años en fútbol son muchos años


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Bueno, esperemos que el simeone les ponga algun video de Bayern de munich y salgan a otra cosa. El madrid dominando no ha conseguido gran cosa...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, esperemos que el simeone les ponga algun video de Bayern de munich y salgan a otra cosa. El madrid dominando no ha conseguido gran cosa...



Pues si acaba así los 3 puntos ¿te parece poco, andarríos, que van ganando?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Morata esta tarado. Es el problema de morata...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Morata es un niñato que no rinde en ninguna parte y aqui dónde menos

Si le tiras un melón a Suarez no lo pilla pero dale un buen pase cerca que es muy posible que la enchufe...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2020)

Vaya putísimo ashco que están dando los lideresh


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues si acaba así los 3 puntos ¿te parece poco, andarríos, que van ganando?



Es un derbi joder, tiene que ser un partido loco y da igual quien gane. Y desde hace años los derbi son una mierda porque salen al unocerismo. 

@artemis MARICON


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pues si acaba así los 3 puntos ¿te parece poco, andarríos, que van ganando?



Tu no has visto "el castañazo", con paul newman verdá?


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu no has visto "el castañazo", con paul newman verdá?



No, y eso que me gusta el hockey


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No, y eso que me gusta el hockey



Pues ya estas tardando...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Como es posible que el Casimiro este no se rompa nunca


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Joder hermoso con los resbalones. Estoy por ir y dejarle mis zapatillas...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Suarez estatico y fuera de juego.... Yo hay cosas que no entiendo. Y ahora cagada de lodi...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Menudo pase atrás mas cojonudo


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Vamos a empezar a tocar un poquito coño


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Joder lemar. Si este tio no tenia que estar ya....


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Vamos por favor qué manterola


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Hay que recuperar el control del balón cuanto antes que a las señoritas de la castellana se les acaban las pilas


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Pues siguen llegando como les da la gana


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

No tenemos otro punta mejor...

Y además ese les da miedito a los cuernitos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

saul....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

puffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2020)

Bye, bye a los tres puntos de hoy, primera vec que le meten dos goles al Atleti y primera derrota


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Hay que quitar a este entrenador, no tiene NPI de futbol. A que han salido hoy??


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Ya hasta Carvajal

En su puta vida ha metido un gol así


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bye, bye a los tres puntos de hoy, primera vec que le meten dos goles al Atleti y primera derrota



Menos mal que tenemos un partido menos, así que sin problemas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos un partido menos, así que sin problemas



Vaya espiritu....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Dic 2020)

Hoy está siendo mejor el Madrid. Pero ya era normal que el Atletic tuviera un borrón.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos un partido menos, así que sin problemas



Malas sensaciones cuando llegue un partido europeo


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vaya espiritu....



Yo tambien estoy hasta los cojones de ver siempre el mismo partido de cagaos contra los cuernitos para terminar palmandolo...

...pero las circunstancias alrededor no son malas sino todo lo contrario porque este año vamos muy bien y perder en este campo está dentro de lo razonable y además ellos siguen por detrás chupando rueda.

Hay que ver siempre el lado positivo de la vida como Monty Pithon


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy hasta los cojones de ver siempre el mismo partido de cagaos contra los cuernitos para terminar palmandolo...
> 
> ...pero las circunstancias alrededor no son malas sino todo lo contrario porque este año vamos muy bien y perder en este campo está dentro de lo razonable y además ellos siguen por detrás chupando rueda.
> 
> Hay que ver siempre el lado positivo de la vida como Monty Pithon



Ya pero las formas...Prefiero perder 5-4 que esta mierda... A que coño han salido hoy? Que les dice? No peleis balones, no saqueis la pelota jugada? Es que no es logico salir a verlas venir. A mi el madrit me ha parecido una mierda aunque gane, pero es le hemos regalado el campo y asi ha salido.

Lo mismo esta pactado el partido...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2020)

Guarrez hoy intrascendente pero lo primero que quita es Felic


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Saul a las manitas...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2020)

Incomprensible que Saul no haya salido de inicio


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya pero las formas...Prefiero perder 5-4 que esta mierda... A que coño han salido hoy? Que les dice? No peleis balones, no saqueis la pelota jugada? Es que no es logico salir a verlas venir. A mi el madrit me ha parecido una mierda aunque gane, pero es le hemos regalado el campo y asi ha salido.
> 
> Lo mismo esta pactado el partido...



Completamente de acuerdo

Saliendo asi no le ganas ni al Mandril ni al escalerillas.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Ataque del aleti que acaba en oblak. Tela...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Donde hay que ganarles es en la segunda vuelta en el metropolitano.

Ahí no se puede salir tan cagueta como hoy a no ser que les saques 10 puntos a todos y te de igual


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Con quién no deben perder ni dejar escapar puntos es con los baldaos de la liga tanto fuera como en casa...

Y eso ha pasado demasiadas veces estos años


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2020)

OTRA VEZ los putos rebotes...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Pues si no perdemos por mas va a ser por Oblak


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

Vaya pachanga. Esto esta pactado. Ganaremos en casa....


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vaya pachanga. Esto esta pactado. Ganaremos en casa....



Que vaaa...de pactado nada

Lo que pasa que a casa de los cuernitos vamos con complejo siempre salvo en la época de Futre.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

El cholo se retira sonriendo con Savic...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Dic 2020)

@artemis Cómo siempre... Haciendo el pringao delante del R.M. ¿ Qué os pasa ??? No habéis puesto ni huevos...


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Ya nos han preparado la encerrona, nos pita el Derby Mateu La Hoz y en el VAR Iglesias Villanueva....



@Muttley lo dije


----------



## Venturi (12 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> OTRA VEZ los putos rebotes...



A ver si resulta que el atleti ha perdido hoy por los rebotes...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Venturi dijo:


> A ver si resulta que el atleti ha perdido hoy por los rebotes...



El que va al palo y pega en la espalda de Oblak es un rebote de los de toda la vida


----------



## Venturi (12 Dic 2020)

Si no lo niego, pero el atlético ha hecho un partido lamentable hoy. Ha sido una derrota justa.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2020)

Venturi dijo:


> Si no lo niego, pero el atlético ha hecho un partido lamentable hoy. Ha sido una derrota justa.



Pues sí, ha sido una derrota si no merecida sí predecible por cómo ha salido el equipo desde el inicio


----------



## Talabera (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> @Muttley lo dije



Que parecía el aletis un equipo chico cagao ahí le tienen miedo al madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2020)

Venturi dijo:


> A ver si resulta que el atleti ha perdido hoy por los rebotes...



si recuerdas otros años en otros derbis los rebotes suelen perjudicar ,como el año pasado ante el leipzig


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El cholo se retira sonriendo con Savic...



Ya te lo dijo @Muttley y te lo repito yo, eres un puto bocazas, a ver cuando aprendes a cerrar la boca chupapollas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Dic 2020)

Venturi dijo:


> Si no lo niego, pero el atlético ha hecho un partido lamentable hoy. Ha sido una derrota justa.



También ha tenido sus ocasiones. Curtois ha tenido trabajo.


----------



## Talabera (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Ya te lo dijo @Muttley y te lo repito yo, eres un puto bocazas, a ver cuando aprendes a cerrar la boca chupapollas



Un euro al bote de los tacos gordo joete viva murcia


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Ya te lo dijo @Muttley y te lo repito yo, eres un puto bocazas, a ver cuando aprendes a cerrar la boca chupapollas



Tu no reconozcas la cagada del cholo. Hasta el lo ha reconocido cambiando el sistema y con 3 cambios al descanso, paniaguado.

Moriras con el cholo, lamelorzas...


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu no reconozcas la cagada del cholo. Hasta el lo ha reconocido cambiando el sistema y con 3 cambios al descanso, paniaguado.
> 
> Moriras con el cholo, lamelorzas...



Cada vez que sacas pecho perdemos, gafe de mierda


----------



## Talabera (12 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu no reconozcas la cagada del cholo. Hasta el lo ha reconocido cambiando el sistema y con 3 cambios al descanso, paniaguado.
> 
> Moriras con el cholo, lamelorzas...



Esta cabreao se ha comido un menú de e euro y le ha dao cagueta


----------



## Talabera (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Cada vez que sacas pecho perdemos, gafe de mierda



Eso disparándole a tus compañeros del atletis
me han dicho en el hilo del Madrid que te felicite
*FELICES PASCUAS*


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Cada vez que sacas pecho perdemos, gafe de mierda



Entiendes de futbol lo mismo que de tenis


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

El Chelsea nos ha tocado ¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> El Chelsea nos ha tocado ¿cómo lo veis?



Aun no me he recuperado del fin de semana, lanzatrillos.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aun no me he recuperado del fin de semana, lanzatrillos.



A ti que te parece el Atalanta ¿peor o mejor que estos?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> A ti que te parece el Atalanta ¿peor o mejor que estos?



El problema es nuestro entrenador, que es gilipollas. Me da igual el chelsea que el psg quel mcity, podemos ganar a cualquiera, pero el entrenador es un incompetente, un rajao, un cagao, no tiene ambicion, cobarde de mierda, sudaka, no ha aprendido español en 25 años.... 

@artemis MARICON


----------



## dcisneros (14 Dic 2020)

Ahora entiendo a los culés cuando se deshacieron de Luis Suárez. Empezó como una moto pero lleva varias semanas que parece un zombi vagando sobre el campo.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El problema es nuestro entrenador, que es gilipollas. Me da igual el chelsea que el psg quel mcity, podemos ganar a cualquiera, pero el entrenador es un incompetente, un rajao, un cagao, no tiene ambicion, cobarde de mierda, sudaka, no ha aprendido español en 25 años....
> 
> @artemis MARICON



Yo es que no creo que podamos ganar a cualquiera.

Sobre el papel sí, como el Alcorcón le ganó una vez al Mandril, pero a la hora de la verdad en el campo no se plasma esa superioridad/igualdad supuesta con rivales fuertes.

El sábado se jugó fatal y se entregó el partido desde el comienzo, pero mira contra el peor barsa que yo recuerde tampoco es que le metieramos una pana precisamente.

Y excuso decir del Bayern con los suplentes lo que pasó.

Yo pienso que no somos tan buenos, tenemos un equipo apañao pero sin grandes alardes la verdad. Y eso con ningún entrenador lo mejoras.

Podemos llegar a la final o nos parte la cara el Chelsea y adiós. No hay ninguna seguridad en nuestras fuerzas y cualquiera nos puede poner en aprietos como se ha visto en champions


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> El problema es nuestro entrenador, que es gilipollas. Me da igual el chelsea que el psg quel mcity, podemos ganar a cualquiera, pero el entrenador es un incompetente, un rajao, un cagao, no tiene ambicion, cobarde de mierda, sudaka, no ha aprendido español en 25 años....
> 
> @artemis MARICON



Como que no ha aprendido español?


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> Como que no ha aprendido español?



Quiere decir que lleva aqui 9 años y sigue con acento porteño


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Quiere decir que lleva aqui 9 años y sigue con acento porteño



9? Si llegó a principios de los 90. Diez años entonces y otros diez ahora.

Pero vamos, no se puede decir que no habla español.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> 9? Si llegó a principios de los 90. Diez años entonces y otros diez ahora.
> 
> Pero vamos, no se puede decir que no habla español.



Pero se marchó y jugó en Italia en el Inter si no recuerdo mal.

En España no lleva seguido más que estos 9 años me parece, porque al terminar su carrera supongo que volvió a su país.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2020)

Ningún argentino pierde su acento. Y ningún Wilson en general. 

Pueden tirarse 25 años aquí que no lo pierden.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ningún argentino pierde su acento. Y ningún Wilson en general.
> 
> Pueden tirarse 25 años aquí que no lo pierden.



Pero porque sólo se juntan con su gente ya que siempre están estableciendose por aqui desde hace decadas.

Si no se relacionaran con paisanos en 9 años se les va el acento y hablarían como los lugareños.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pero porque sólo se juntan con su gente ya que siempre están estableciendose por aqui desde hace decadas.
> 
> Si no se relacionaran con paisanos en 9 años se les va el acento y hablarían como los lugareños.



Simeone entre Sevilla y Madrid estuvo muchos años, en una época en donde no había inmigración y se relacionaba solo con autóctonos.

De hecho aprender idiomas les cuesta muchísimo.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> Simeone entre Sevilla y Madrid estuvo muchos años, en una época en donde no había inmigración y se relacionaba solo con autóctonos.
> 
> De hecho aprender idiomas les cuesta muchísimo.



Escuchas una rueda de prensa de simeone y no dices que lleva "acá" mas de tres meses. Todas las palabras tecnicas de futbol no las dice como se dice en España. Es como el messi, otro "integrao"


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2020)

Sanctis dijo:


> Simeone entre Sevilla y Madrid estuvo muchos años, en una época en donde no había inmigración y se relacionaba solo con autóctonos.
> 
> De hecho aprender idiomas les cuesta muchísimo.



Mira yo conocí a un alemán que vivia en Sevilla desde hace ni se sabe y según hablaba parecía andaluz y para nada alemán.

Lo que pasa con los boludos es eso: que siempre están entre argentinos y no pierden el acento ni a tiros. Pero si les sacas del entorno lo pierden como el alemán que hablaba español andalú que no veas


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2020)

El chelsea ese va 5 en la premier. Ya veremos...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Mira yo conocí a un alemán que vivia en Sevilla desde hace ni se sabe y según hablaba parecía andaluz y para nada alemán.
> 
> Lo que pasa con los boludos es eso: que siempre están entre argentinos y no pierden el acento ni a tiros. Pero si les sacas del entorno lo pierden como el alemán que hablaba español andalú que no veas



Yo tengo un vecino rumano que no tiene acento rumano. Nada. Hay muchos rumanos, me cuenta, que no quieren que se les note el acento... Y lo consiguen.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

Ahora el cardassar-aleti en Cuatro. Yo digo 0-10 pero conociendo a simeone lo mismo salimos a por un o-o o 0-1. Porca miseria.

@artemis Gordachuflas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2020)

y pobre saponjic..ni para estos partidos lo sacan...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

Debuta un portero en el aleti...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

Hoyo saca a kongdobia de inicio. Lo de este tio es grave...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2020)

no se ve nada,,porque los focos deslumbran a la camara


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2020)

Carteles bastantes PAco..Frutas sancho...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

Golazo por la escuadra de una tal Ricard el dia de su estreno. 0-2


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2020)

Que salga sapongic..


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que salga sapongic..



Ahora sale.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2020)

0-3


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2020)

Otro positivo asintomatico..el portero que jugo el otro dia..
Ya media plantilla ha pasado por el supuesto coronabicho..
Y costa a vuelto a pesar de que decian que iba a morir de un trombo


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2020)

Yo no puedo verlo así que comenta si quieres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2020)

pues bienvenido a los partidos de la seleccion desde 2008


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2020)

ahora veermos si costa no muere de un infarto del cornabicho en el campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2020)

umsale costa y posible penal por patada en su brazo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2020)

gol de COsta con lo que costa lleva mas goles que el negraco de troure


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2020)

Nuestras chavalas han ganado hoy 0-1 al equipo Frankenstein del Real Madrid/Tacón C.F.

El primer "derby" según la prensa


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> gol de COsta con lo que costa lleva mas goles que el negraco de troure



Pero Traoré no juega de punta sino de extremo ¿me equivoco? o por lo menos con España juega ahí


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pero Traoré no juega de punta sino de extremo ¿me equivoco? o por lo menos con España juega ahí



Corre mucho pero no sabe centrar ni nada,,,vamos por eso ni lo volvieron a convocar para la sub19..


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2020)

Buen sábado, ganamos y el farsa y el cerdilla no pasan del empate en sus campos


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Dic 2020)

Porque el atleti presiona menos??? No lo entiendo, me jode que el Madrid nos ganara en la presión.
Supongo que la baja forma de Saul tiene bastante que ver. 
Otra cosa, que cojones le pasa a Saul. Parece isco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

He que gracia 2 de los negros del salzburgo han dado positivo por dopaje.. Ahora entiendo como corrieron tanto tantos minutos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Porque el atleti presiona menos??? No lo entiendo, me jode que el Madrid nos ganara en la presión.
> Supongo que la baja forma de Saul tiene bastante que ver.
> Otra cosa, que cojones le pasa a Saul. Parece isco



Estamos en la epoca que ha iniciado klopp presion adelantada..todo el mundo lo hace .hasta el cassadar..y ahora a contracorriente usamos la posesion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

Pues lemar se ha puesto las pilas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

vaya el sevilla gana con lo que es el rival a batir..


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2020)

Saludos cordiales. Veo al publico vasco frio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

Bien un partido tenso a base de hostias..por eso prefiero la a a la premier


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2020)

Bien adoro la retransmision muestra todos los angulos menos el posible fuera de juego


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2020)

Sigue lider otra jornada más, sacando buena nota y con dos partidos menos gracias a una federación corrupta que adultera el campeonato; mis dies


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2020)

Grandiosa victoria, dos navajazos a los proetarras Guiputxis... 3 puntos más... 

Feliz Navidad a los Atléticos de verdad de este hilo... @Muttley 

Cuanta polla cholista están comiendo los primeros rojiblancos


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2020)

Partidazo del Aleti.
....que yo no he visto.
Lo que tiene ser clase currante. Un Gabi o un Rulo García. 
A ver si veo el resumen o la repetición del segundo tiempo que es lo que me han Soplado que se merece ver. 
Tres puntos más.
Y con un partido y tres puntos de ventaja sobre el líder de la liga. 
Ya estamos más cerca de la cabeza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2020)

La federacion de la perfida albiol sanciona a tripier con 10 semanas por apuestas...
Pero claro eso no deberia afectar a la liga salvo que el tebas no ponga objeción que seguramente se plegara con tal de jodernos


----------



## unedfederico (23 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La federacion de la perfida albiol sanciona a tripier con 10 semanas por apuestas...
> Pero claro eso no deberia afectar a la liga salvo que el tebas no ponga objeción que seguramente se plegara con tal de jodernos



No tienen poder para sancionarle aquí. Es como si la liga caspañola sanciona a De Gea sin jugar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Dic 2020)

unedfederico dijo:


> No tienen poder para sancionarle aquí. Es como si la liga caspañola sanciona a De Gea sin jugar.



Mou tiene un partido ee sancion pendiente.pero como es la premier llena de moros y mafia rusa convenceran a la uefa para debilitarnis ante el Chelsea


----------



## unedfederico (23 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mou tiene un partido ee sancion pendiente.pero como es la premier llena de moros y mafia rusa convenceran a la uefa para debilitarnis ante el Chelsea



La premier es una putísima mierda. Los ingleses soy hoy día apestados, no creo que nadie de Europa les haga el mínimo caso, por su culpa hay muchos funcivagos de la UE que van a perder su puesto, va a entrar menos dinero para paguitas... en fin, que no creo que afecte en nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2020)

Bueno dia de los inocentes..
La fa aun no ha comunicado la sancion esa a la uefa con lo que tripier sigue sin entrenar no sea que el tebas nos meta una sancion retroactiva..
Y diego costa pide rescindir su contrato...
Se nota que es dia 28..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2020)

Supuestamente costa quiere pirarse por alguna razon desconocida Y MARCA nos propone fichar a RODRIGO moreno...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2020)

tampoco entiendo lo de costa queriendo salir cuando no podra jugar champoi yns y en tiempos de coronabicho nadie le pagara lo mismo..+
o eso esta muriendose y viendo lo animo coo salio en sus 2 ultimos partidos tampoco se entiende mucho..si esl adesconocida parienta veremos


----------



## barullo (28 Dic 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tampoco entiendo lo de costa queriendo salir cuando no podra jugar champoi yns y en tiempos de coronabicho nadie le pagara lo mismo..+
> o eso esta muriendose y viendo lo animo coo salio en sus 2 ultimos partidos tampoco se entiende mucho..si esl adesconocida parienta veremos



Lo último realmente jrande que ha hecho en los últimos años ha sido meterle 2 goles a Portugal en el mundial de Rusia...

...sobre todo el primero de ellos, que es un chicharrazo de los mejores del mundial sino el mejor (él solito con el balón contra 3 defensas que va regateando y termina fusilando al portero)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Lo último realmente jrande que ha hecho en los últimos años ha sido meterle 2 goles a Portugal en el mundial de Rusia...
> 
> ...sobre todo el primero de ellos, que es un chicharrazo de los mejores del mundial sino el mejor (él solito con el balón contra 3 defensas que va regateando y termina fusilando al portero)



y tambien pocos goles,,pero importantes,,1 supercopa de europa 1 europa league y permitir lograr que llegasemos 3 en la ultima liga ante la real.porque sino lopetegui nos hubiera quitado el 4 puesto.
pero bueno tampoco se entiende lo de irse,,cuando no tendra champions ,ni las primas de esta, ni creo que ningun otro equpo de la tierra le pague mas en tiempos de coronabicho..
no se hay muchas cosas raras en esa noticia...o esta derroido fisicamente ,o la parienta esta enfadada por cierta foto con gabriel jesus...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2020)

pUs nada costa se va palmando pasta y la prima de champions,,que cojones..pero bueno a hora a traer a Marcos alonso alias fitipaldi para suplir la sancion no CONFIRMADA del tripier ese...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2020)

Me juego el cuello a que el bitxo que cogió Costra tiene mucho que ver, ha tirado su carrera por el retrete y no va a tener nivel nunca más, luego venís a hablar los magufos, jijijij


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2020)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me juego el cuello a que el bitxo que cogió Costra tiene mucho que ver, ha tirado su carrera por el retrete y no va a tener nivel nunca más, luego venís a hablar los magufos, jijijij



m los 2 ultimos partidos salio a toda hostia al campo..pero tendra que ser un motivo familiar tan fuerte como para renunciar a la pasta del contrato y la prima de champions...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2020)

y ahi se nota que noviste los 2 ultimos partidos ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2020)

ridiculo articulo del ABC llamando a tripier ludopata..y diciendo que la marcha de costa es porque no sabe de juego asociativo ,que cojones fue delatero goleador con la seleccion mas juego asociativO IMPOSIBLE EN EL planeta...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes. Parece que luis suarez esta enchufado esta tarde...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2020)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Parece que luis suarez esta enchufado esta tarde...



Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool de Luis Suarez


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2020)

Pichichi


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2020)

Gol bastante nvtritivo


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2020)

El partido se está volviendo un somnifero de pvta madre


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Caballeros feliz noche y feliz año.

Espero que continuemos el próximo año con esta deriva ganadora y que se nos cumpla la máxima de que lo que bien empieza bien acaba.

Forsa Aleti!


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll de LLORENTE. Saludad al LIDER.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2021)

Otro gol de Llorente, nvtrición máxima


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2021)

Empatan por lo de siempre. Un equipo que se conforma con el unocerismo cholista nunca llegará a nada. Y el alaves con 10. FUERA CHOLO.

@artemis Maricon


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllll del pichichi, del lider, asistencia de joao. SEMOS LIDERES.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2021)

sigue nuestro punto debil los goles en propia


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2021)

Menos mal (siempre que acabe así) porque empatar o palmar con equipos como este no nos lo podemos permitir


----------



## artemis (3 Ene 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empatan por lo de siempre. Un equipo que se conforma con el unocerismo cholista nunca llegará a nada. Y el alaves con 10. FUERA CHOLO.
> 
> @artemis Maricon



Jajajajjaja @Muttley hay cosas que no cambian con el nuevo año, como este bocachanclas, es decir una cosa y salir la contraria... 
Jajajajjajaja @Edge2 a chupar polla cholista... Maricón... Cumple tu palabra y pirate del hilo, subnormal


----------



## Muttley (3 Ene 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empatan por lo de siempre. Un equipo que se conforma con el unocerismo cholista nunca llegará a nada. Y el alaves con 10. FUERA CHOLO.
> 
> @artemis Maricon



La verdad es que mucha suerte no tienes en tus comentarios.

Si te descojonas del Trampas ganan.
Si dices Cholo Fuera ganamos y nos ponemos con dos puntos más y dos partidos menos que los líderes de la Liga. 
Si dices @artemis maricón seguramente sea todo lo contrario, como quedó demostrado presumiblemente hace unos añitos con nuestra forera de referencia.

En fin, revisa un poco el posteo y tal.
Si necesitas decir algo malo del Trampas no lo digas y si necesitas decir algo malo del Cholo, dilo sin complejos.


----------



## Kemekago4 (3 Ene 2021)

Se está notando mucho que no está Herrera, Saul no rinde bien... Koke necesita un compi ahí para sacar el balón jugado. Llorente rinde bien porque se deja los cuernos y corre más que nadie, pero no ayuda a sanear el juego en el centro, hoy le cubría Lemar las subidas, y me da que pensar. 
Lo bueno, que somos líderes indiscutibles y que a Kieran tripier le han aplazado la sanción por que el atleti ha debido de protestar a la fifa de que la sanción era injusta, así que de momento vuelve tripier, tiene pinta de que le van a meter la sanción para que no juegue la eurocopa y que se jodan los listillos ingleses. Sancionan para que se lo coma el atleti, se pierda eliminatoria contra Chelsea y luego llegue fresquito para la euro, a chuparlaaaaa


----------



## Kemekago4 (3 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajjaja @Muttley hay cosas que no cambian con el nuevo año, como este bocachanclas, es decir una cosa y salir la contraria...
> Jajajajjajaja @Edge2 a chupar polla cholista... Maricón... Cumple tu palabra y pirate del hilo, subnormal



No existen los atléticos anticholistas, son ciervos camuflados rabiando. 
Todos sabemos el trabajo que ha hecho el cholo aquí. Todos recordamos al infame Gregorio Manzano, que con la misma plantilla con la que ganó simeone al Madrid la copa en la taza de vater esa de la castellana, casi nos mete en segunda. 
Ha cambiado la actitud del club entero, de los pies a la cabeza. Y esque desde que empezó en independiente, no conoce el fracaso, así que a chuparla ciervos revenidos,


----------



## Kemekago4 (3 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Menos mal (siempre que acabe así) porque empatar o palmar con equipos como este no nos lo podemos permitir



Por desgracia, el cholo ha enseñado el camino del orden y la disciplina y prácticamente la totalidad del fútbol mundial aplica sus tesis. Lo de hoy fue un accidente, el gol de ellos una basura potrera, pero miralo bien, ellos juegan ordenados y bien situados atrás a buscarnos las contras, sin asumir riesgos, nos los hemos comido al físico y marcando nuestras oportunidades. Es la única manera de ganar a un equipo bien ordenado tácticamente. Intensidad.
El Madrid estaba jugando de pena, no presionaban, y el puto calvo los ha puesto las pilas, y ahora están de puta madre, como el bien dijo. El fútbol de hoy en día es más importante el juego sin balón que el juego a la posesión.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

1-0 y con 10. Este tio es gilipollas.


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 1-0 y con 10. Este tio es gilipollas.



Acabo de llegar, veo al Cornellá muy intenso y enchufado y sólo llevo 2 minutos...

Pero todo puede cambiar para nosotros en una jugada...y si marcamos pronto hay tiempo para meter otro


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

Vaya fuera juego de pastel que nos han pitado


----------



## Lemavos (6 Ene 2021)

@artemis ojalá que remonte el atlético porque me voy a reír de ti en un rato xddddd


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

Hay que hacer ver que el Aleti está jugando con jugadores que no juegan en toda la temporada...

Es normal que no se juegue bien me parece


----------



## euromelon (6 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hay que hacer ver que el Aleti está jugando con jugadores que no juegan en toda la temporada...
> 
> Es normal que no se juegue bien me parece



0 tiros entre los 3 palos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2021)

otro año tirando la copa del rey


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> 0 tiros entre los 3 palos



Por eso mismo, rascanalgas...

Si no juegan en la puta vida ¿pues qué quieres?


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Me alegro que no sigamos jugando cualquier competición manipulada y organizada por el puto Calvo... No ha habido más que ver el arbitraje, ahora descansaremos el resto de fechas de la Copa del preparao y nos podremos centrar en lo que nos interesa...


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro año tirando la copa del rey



Quizá este año esté hecho a proposito para tener menos partidos y centrarse en liga y champions


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2021)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJJAJAJAJA....

@artemis 

Me parto el culo....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Quizá este año esté hecho a proposito para tener menos partidos y centrarse en liga y champions



Huele un poco, si...


----------



## Lemavos (6 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Me alegro que no sigamos jugando cualquier competición manipulada y organizada por el puto Calvo... No ha habido más que ver el arbitraje, ahora descansaremos el resto de fechas de la Copa del preparao y nos podremos centrar en lo que nos interesa...





Vaya fraca equipo juasjuasjuas juasjuasjuas


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

Esto es una verguenza, si al cholo no le interesa, que no vaya.


----------



## euromelon (6 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso mismo, rascanalgas...
> 
> Si no juegan en la puta vida ¿pues qué quieres?



Es un segunda b ....y estaba Joao Félix no?


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Huele un poco, si...



A mi me parece de puta madre siempre que se gane la liga por ejemplo...

Si luego no se gana nada de lo que queda entonces te acuerdas de este partido y de que quizá podrías haber ganado al menos este torneo o no haberlo tirado por la borda tan pronto


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Es un segunda b ....y estaba Joao Félix no?



Si, pero me da igual: si no juega nunca con los demás...es como si no hubiera jugado pues no se compenetra bien.

A no ser que fueran buenísimos todos al estilo selección española/alemana/francesa, que los buenos jugadores se asocian enseguida, pues lo normal es no dar pie con bola como hoy


----------



## euromelon (6 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si, pero me da igual: si no juega nunca con los demás...es como si no hubiera jugado pues no se compenetra bien.
> 
> A no ser que fueran buenísimos todos al estilo selección española/alemana/francesa, que los buenos jugadores se asocian enseguida, pues lo normal es no dar pie con bola como hoy



Correa vitolo Saúl kongdobia serían titulares en más de la mitad de equipos de primera


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Correa vitolo Saúl kongdobia serían titulares en más de la mitad de equipos de primera



Pero los otros no, y kongdobia acaba de llegar...

Vitolo lo mismo: no juega o juega poco


----------



## Octubrista (6 Ene 2021)

Ya lo dijo Lopetegui, meterse 50 tíos en un vestuario de 30 M2... que se contagien otros... habrán pensado en el aleti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2021)

esa mania ,,s i el rival te va a jugar en un campo futbolin con 8 atras,,pues no salgas sin delanteros...saca al saponijc directamete y a colgar melones


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (6 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> No existen los atléticos anticholistas, son ciervos camuflados rabiando.
> Todos sabemos el trabajo que ha hecho el cholo aquí. Todos recordamos al infame Gregorio Manzano, que con la misma plantilla con la que ganó simeone al Madrid la copa en la taza de vater esa de la castellana, casi nos mete en segunda.
> Ha cambiado la actitud del club entero, de los pies a la cabeza. Y esque desde que empezó en independiente, no conoce el fracaso, así que a chuparla ciervos revenidos,



"No conoce el fracaso..."


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

Declaraciones del cholo en Cuatro "Tendremos que buscar soluciones el año que viene (en la copa del rey), SI ESTAMOS"

Suena a despedida. Una buena noticia.


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJJAJAJAJA....
> 
> @artemis
> 
> Me parto el culo....



Y eso? Que te ha pasado en el culo? Estabas curioso y has ido por los alrededores del Camp Nou?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Y eso? Que te ha pasado en el culo? Estabas curioso y has ido por los alrededores del Camp Nou?



Jajajajajajajajaaj... Quita, quita... Hace demasiado frío como para ir enseñando el culo por ahí....

¿ Qué tal ? ¿ Como te ha sentado el POLLAZO de ese equipo de barriada que es el Cornellá ???? Jajajajjjaajja....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

Simeone: "Buscaremos soluciones si estamos el año que viene"

*Continuidad tras decir a pie de campo: "Buscaremos soluciones si estamos el año que viene".* "El fútbol es muy cambiante, pero hay que estar abierto a todas las posibilidades. *Hay que estar abierto a lo que el club decida*"


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaaj... Quita, quita... Hace demasiado frío como para ir enseñando el culo por ahí....
> 
> ¿ Qué tal ? ¿ Como te ha sentado el POLLAZO de ese equipo de barriada que es el Cornellá ???? Jajajajjjaajja....



En peores plazas has toreado o pagado. . 

A mi me alegra no seguir en la Copa del puto Calvo, ese ser capaz de manipular una competición para su beneficio económico yy llevar una competición española a países árabes


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2021)

Mi teoria es que ha pasado del partido, le ha salido mal, y sabe que no ha hecho mucha gracia a la direccion, y el cabron lanza un ataque preventivo. 

Este tio tiene que salir al final de temporada...


----------



## Manero (6 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> En peores plazas has toreado o pagado. .
> 
> A mi me alegra no seguir en la Copa del puto Calvo, ese ser capaz de manipular una competición para su beneficio económico yy llevar una competición española a países árabes



Pensaba encontrarte llorando por ser eliminado por el primer equipo de Cornellà y porque el cholo anuncia su marcha y estas riendo, sois sin duda la peor afición de España.

Además al Espanyol le tocará mover su estadio un poco hacia El Prat si quiere ser el primer equipo de su pueblo, porque en Cornellà no lo son.
@Pericoburbujista


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pensaba encontrarte llorando por ser eliminado por el primer equipo de Cornellà y porque el cholo anuncia su marcha y estas riendo, sois sin duda la peor afición de España.
> 
> Además al Espanyol le tocará mover su estadio un poco hacia El Prat si quiere ser el primer equipo de su pueblo, porque en Cornellà no lo son.
> @Pericoburbujista



El primer equipo de Cornellá, pues claro que es el Cornellá... Nosotros somos el primer equipo de Catalanes / españoles fundado en Cataluña....

Vosotros sois una simple delegación de un club suizo...

EDITO: Jajajjaajjjaaj.... Gol del negro del Atletic.... De Bilbao.... Jajajajajjaja.... Pa cagarse,,, Jajajajjaj


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pensaba encontrarte llorando por ser eliminado por el primer equipo de Cornellà y porque el cholo anuncia su marcha y estas riendo, sois sin duda la peor afición de España.
> 
> Además al Espanyol le tocará mover su estadio un poco hacia El Prat si quiere ser el primer equipo de su pueblo, porque en Cornellà no lo son.
> @Pericoburbujista



Vaya, no sabia yo eso, pensaba que el español de Cornellá/elprat era el primer equipo de los dos sitios

Lo del Cholo es solo presión para que le traigan lo que quiere


----------



## Manero (6 Ene 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El primer equipo de Cornellá, pues claro que es el Cornellá... Nosotros somos el primer equipo de Catalanes / españoles fundado en Cataluña....
> 
> Vosotros sois una simple delegación de un club suizo...
> 
> EDITO: Jajajjaajjjaaj.... Gol del negro del Atletic.... De Bilbao.... Jajajajajjaja.... Pa cagarse,,, Jajajajjaj



Al negro lo hacemos siempre internacional con los espacios que deja el Barça atrás y lo mal que defiende.

Y de momento el dúo dinámico Messi-Pedri han arreglado el resultado.


----------



## Manero (6 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya, no sabia yo eso, pensaba que el español de Cornellá/elprat era el primer equipo de los dos sitios
> 
> Lo del Cholo es solo presión para que le traigan lo que quiere



Ojalá sea lo que tu dices y no se vaya nunca el Cholo del Atlético porque con un entrenador menos cagon podríais ser peligrosos de verdad.


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ojalá sea lo que tu dices y no se vaya nunca el Cholo del Atlético porque con un entrenador menos cagon podríais ser peligrosos de verdad.



Te recuerdo cuantos puntos os sacamos con el Cholo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2021)

no entiendo la alergia con los delanteros altos..si vas a jugar en un campo PACO congelado donde el balon es como un bloque de hielo,,pues sacas al saponjic de inicio y a colgar melonazos..


----------



## Manero (6 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Te recuerdo cuantos puntos os sacamos con el Cholo?



Y te recuerdo cuantas ligas hemos ganado y cuantas ha ganado el Cholo desde que entrena al Atlético?

Te lo digo para que no tengas que ir a wikipedia, 5 ligas a 1, y da gracias al error de Mateu Lahoz que sino serían 6 a 0.


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Y te recuerdo cuantas ligas hemos ganado y cuantas ha ganado el Cholo desde que entrena al Atlético?
> 
> Te lo digo para que no tengas que ir a wikipedia, 5 ligas a 1, y da gracias al error de Mateu Lahoz que sino serían 6 a 0.



Hablame mejor de los presupuestos y el villarato


----------



## Kemekago4 (7 Ene 2021)

1. Césped artificial y campo enano, eso no debería estar permitido en un título nacional de este nivel. Si se hubiera jugado en metropolitano otro gallo cantaría. 
2.visto la mierda de campo que íbamos a jugar, debería haber salido con gbric, 8 canteranos, saponjic y vitolo. 
3. No deberíamos jugar esta puta mierda de partidos jugando al nivel top, es degradante. Lo fue el día del alcorcon aunque fuera el madrid, lo fue el día de la cultural, y más que nunca lo es hoy. Jugarnos a un partido una eliminatoria de un campeonato nacional en un puto campo de mierda donde nos van a hacer la gran encerrona.

Con todas estas mierdas le Dan la razón a los caciques de la superliga. Reíros pero el atleti está invitado y el barsa y el Madrid. El resto podrían comer caca pa los restos.


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2021)

Jajajajajaja @Muttley en nada aparecerá el monger de @Edge2 pidiendo la dimisión del Cholo porque el mandril nos ha recortado un punto jajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ene 2021)

otro partido cancelado que seguramente nos haran jugar en la vispera de champions entre semana seguramente


----------



## Madrid (10 Ene 2021)

Pues yo no veo mal que nos hayan suspendido el partido.

El martes llegamos más descansados contra el Sevilla, partido que si ganan, la Liga se va hacía nuestro lado.

Luego tienen 9 días de descanso .

Salida a Eibar, Valencia en casa y Cádiz allí. Deberiamos intentar sacar los 9 puntos..


----------



## barullo (11 Ene 2021)

Cuidado con los resbalones que son penalty para el Mandril, chavales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2021)

Pues partido importante contra mayor amenaza. El sevilla que recuerdos del año pasado cuando anularon un gol a costa por 1 cm..y el diego carlos se puso a abrigar el balon..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2021)

jueg tripier,,jodeos Premier league


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Está sosillo el asunto


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está sosillo el asunto



Han tenido los dos buenas oportunidades. Si hubiesemos jugado asi contra el madrit, los goleamos.
Carrasco es el que esta flojo hoy...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2021)

Que zumbado esta el correa... Ya le han perdonado una amarilla y una roja. Las cosas como son.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Esto pinta más a gol del Zevilla, ahora meterle un gol a unos tipos que van a cero casi siempre...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esto pinta más a gol del Zevilla, ahora meterle un gol a unos tipos que van a cero casi siempre...



ESte partido ya lo hemos visto cientos de veces. Unas veces sale bien y muchas mal.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESte partido ya lo hemos visto cientos de veces. Unas veces sale bien y muchas mal.



Y un gol en el minuto 90 es casi un unicornio pero ahí está
Alavés-Atlético - Buscar con Google


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Buen gol de Saúl


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Menuda banda son estos del Zevilla, es cuasi-imposible tirar el balón fuera pero ahí están ellos

Y de paso amarilla para Losertegui


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ene 2021)

Otro partido con la portería a cero y va ¿una docena?


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2021)

A MAMARLA cerdillistas, el Cholo le ha meado en la cara a Lopeperdi con los cambios...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ene 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Otro partido con la portería a cero y va ¿una docena?



y esta vez LOS REBOTES nos han favorecido..en vez de irse hacia dentro se fue a fuera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2021)

la FIFA se baja los pantalones ante el chelsea y nos deja sin tripier 10 jornadas


----------



## Kemekago4 (18 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la FIFA se baja los pantalones ante el chelsea y nos deja sin tripier 10 jornadas



Estaba cantao no iba a irse de rositas. De hecho me sorprenden que lo aplazaran por la queja del atleti... Eso demuestra el peso institucional que volvemos a tener. Toca joderse, eso le pasa por listillo con las apuestas hablando por wasap... El atleti ha rascado dos semanas para que vrsaljko coja la forma que venía de lesión. Punto pelota, aguantar con el suplente que es bastante fiable hasta marzo, y hacerle un plan de entrenamiento porque no le dejarán ni entrenar en las instalaciones del club...


----------



## Kemekago4 (21 Ene 2021)

Parece ser que gracias a las reclamaciones del Atlético, trippier puede entrenar, la sanción sólo afectará a los partidos oficiales, algo es algo.


----------



## artemis (21 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Parece ser que gracias a las reclamaciones del Atlético, trippier puede entrenar, la sanción sólo afectará a los partidos oficiales, algo es algo.



Buena noticia... Es una puta vergüenza la sanción, si le parece mal a la FA lo hecho que le sancionen para su Federación

Menudo penaltito nos han pitado, hay que ser impolutos porque cualquier roce nos van a pitar en contra


----------



## Kemekago4 (21 Ene 2021)

Bartomeu es el mejor presidente que ha tenido jamás el Atlético de Madrid, con diferencia eh.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2021)

un penal regalado al eibar y hostias y mas hostias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2021)

una falta casi cada 3 minutos y ahora sale el VIOLADOR enrich,,mira lo feo que sera el panorama en eibarque tiene que ir afollar a un hotel en san sebastian a una chorba con novio ...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ene 2021)

Hoy carrasco no esta fino.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ene 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2021)

el eibar tiene de mision tratar de quitarnos 1 punto en cada temporada


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ene 2021)

Si tiene aprendidísimo el ser poco menos que de papel en el área


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2021)

otra hostia contra oblack...


----------



## artemis (21 Ene 2021)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 3 puntos mas colega... A MAMARLA LOS DE LAS VASCOGADAS...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ene 2021)

Mendilibar es el artemis del futbol. Que cosa mas tonta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2021)

quien quiere esa superliga europea cuando no hay nada mejor que las hostias y mas patadas y plantillazos del norte


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> quien quiere esa superliga europea cuando no hay nada mejor que las hostias y mas patadas y plantillazos del norte



Jajajaja, pero si la superliga se va a jugar la liga tb, ya hay un borrador, seguiremos ahostiandonos con los cernícalos de por allí. 
De todas maneras a mi estos partidos tb me gustan, los disfruto, me rio un guevo. 
Me encanta cuando estos equipos van a Europa y enganchan a un francés o un inglés.


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, carrasco hoy estaba cuajao, le ha tenido que pegar un susto el cholo poniendo a calentar a lodi. Luego ha dejado de perder balones. 
Y luego hostias, y hostias y Llorente más centrado dando hostias tb, muy bien por cierto, siempre aparecía arriba y abajo dando y recibiendo, el primer gol viene de el llegando al despeje de un defensa y Suárez... Yo solo he visto en el atleti un delantero comparable y es forlan. Y Suárez es más listo que forlan.. 
Físicamente parece una ruina, aunque llega a los balones, y solamente se coloca, lo protege, da dos toques con el nabo, y zas. 
Esta casi al nivel del Ronaldo Nazario del madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2021)

No falla lideres y la portada del marca es hacemos trampas


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No falla lideres y la portada del marca es hacemos trampas



Yo alucino con esta prensucha deportiva... 
Claramente es penalty, se ve en la retransmisión e incluso el comentarista lo dice, que es penalty aunque Suárez exagera la caída, recibe un golpe en la rodilla que le impide armar la pierna o intentar seguir la jugada, y sin arbilla tocar balón. De libro. 
Son una verguenza.


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Ene 2021)

Es curioso las estadísticas del Atlético. 
Destacan sobre el resto en poco, pero esta a un nivel aceptable en todo menos en duelos por alto. Pero a la hora de hacer un rating general, somos el 6 equipo de Europa. 
Los futbolistas individualmente si están en números top. 
El juego del equipo, muy regular, muy sencillo y muy fiable. 
En estadísticas defensivas no somos los mejores ni por asomo, pero el colectivo consigue ser de los menos goleados del mundo... 
Es increíble.


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Ene 2021)

Como están de mal los madridistas que no hablan hoy de lo favorito que es el Atlético y Bla blabla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2021)

y por supuesto el valencia solo se esfuerza un partido al año y es en el calderon o en su defecto el wanda


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2021)

epico remate de felix


----------



## Kemekago4 (24 Ene 2021)

Ibai llanos ha cobrado ya su ayudita al sistema, ahora le han dado un contratito en la liga en m+ para comentar el fútbol.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2021)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll luisito


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (24 Ene 2021)

Pues ya son matemáticamente campeones de "invierno" y le meten un gol cada dos partidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2021)

como VILLA en 2014,,paso de sufrir bulling de messi,,a marcar 16 goles ,a pesar de que el año anterior casi le amputan la pierna


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2021)

Tres puntos más, una jornada menos y a 7 puntos tenemos a los hijos de puta...


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tres puntos más, una jornada menos y a 7 puntos tenemos a los hijos de puta...



No te engañes al Madrid vamos a tenerle ahí cerca, daremos bajón, perderemos y empataremos algún partido, digo yo... 
El ritmo físico del equipo juguemos bien como hoy, o peor como otras veces, es tremendo, Llorente tiene una marcha más. 
Suárez no está tan mal físicamente como parece, la estadística habla por si sola estamos entre los 4 mejores equipos de Europa en estado de forma ahora mismo. 
El Madrid es muy buen equipo, pero sus suplentes son muy limitados, les tenemos esa ventaja, y que sus viejas glorias se cansan cada 2 o 3 partidos y necesitan rotar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> No te engañes al Madrid vamos a tenerle ahí cerca, daremos bajón, perderemos y empataremos algún partido, digo yo...
> El ritmo físico del equipo juguemos bien como hoy, o peor como otras veces, es tremendo, Llorente tiene una marcha más.
> Suárez no está tan mal físicamente como parece, la estadística habla por si sola estamos entre los 4 mejores equipos de Europa en estado de forma ahora mismo.
> El Madrid es muy buen equipo, pero sus suplentes son muy limitados, les tenemos esa ventaja, y que sus viejas glorias se cansan cada 2 o 3 partidos y necesitan rotar.



nah olvidate del madrid,nuestro rival es el Sevilla..el madrid puede ganarnosde un gol de rebote..pero luego dejarse puntos ante el matalascañas ,el sevilla es que rival


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

Vrsaljko no ha estado mal, va cogiendo la forma, pero sino la coje no pasa nada, carrasco y Llorente valen para el puesto.
Tremendo simeone, que sigan dejando trabajar a este hombre.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ene 2021)

Aunque soy del Zaragoza a muerte siempre simpaticé mucho con el Atlético. Vamos Atleti que ganáis la puta liga si o si.


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

Quiero que el Zaragoza vuelva, es un histórico de nuestro fútbol. No dejéis que os pase lo del depor. 
Nunca olvidaré aquella recopa, con golazo de nayim. De las finales más impresionantes que he visto.
Mira nosotros la clave es el entrenador, deberíais darle una oportunidad a Gabi si quisiera ser entrenador, ha mamado mucho fútbol del xolo, aunque el Zaragoza siempre jugo un fútbol más combinativo..
Suerte.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Quiero que el Zaragoza vuelva, es un histórico de nuestro fútbol. No dejéis que os pase lo del depor.
> Nunca olvidaré aquella recopa, con golazo de nayim. De las finales más impresionantes que he visto.
> Mira nosotros la clave es el entrenador, deberíais darle una oportunidad a Gabi si quisiera ser entrenador, ha mamado mucho fútbol del xolo, aunque el Zaragoza siempre jugo un fútbol más combinativo..
> Suerte.



Este año lo veo jodido, de momento con mantenernos en segunda me conformo. Ya para la próxima temporada si se hacen las cosas bien se puede pensar en ascender. 

Lo bueno de esta temporada es que van a bajar los mierdas del osasuna y de paso haremos correr un poco a los indar gorrinos que están bajos de forma, con un poco de suerte cae también el alavés y tanto de lo mismo con los iraultza que también están faltos de ejercicio. No todo iba a ser malo este año.


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Este año lo veo jodido, de momento con mantenernos en segunda me conformo. Ya para la próxima temporada si se hacen las cosas bien se puede pensar en ascender.
> 
> Lo bueno de esta temporada es que van a bajar los mierdas del osasuna y de paso haremos correr un poco a los indar gorrinos que están bajos de forma, con un poco de suerte cae también el alavés y tanto de lo mismo con los iraultza que también están faltos de ejercicio. No todo iba a ser malo este año.



Os podríamos ceder a vitolo, que para lo que va a jugar este año..


----------



## artemis (25 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Quiero que el Zaragoza vuelva, es un histórico de nuestro fútbol. No dejéis que os pase lo del depor.
> Nunca olvidaré aquella recopa, con golazo de nayim. De las finales más impresionantes que he visto.
> Mira nosotros la clave es el entrenador, deberíais darle una oportunidad a Gabi si quisiera ser entrenador, ha mamado mucho fútbol del xolo, aunque el Zaragoza siempre jugo un fútbol más combinativo..
> Suerte.



Con quien hablas?


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Con alguien que debes tener en el ignore obviamente


----------



## artemis (25 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Con alguien que debes tener en el ignore obviamente



supongo, pero he revisado mi ignore y no tengo a nadie actual, como se llama? por cierto, por mi, el zárágózá si sigue el mismo camino del DEPor me alegrare... menuda gentuza, si hasta los fatos les han humillado jajajaja putos cheposos


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> supongo, pero he revisado mi ignore y no tengo a nadie actual, como se llama? por cierto, por mi, el zárágózá si sigue el mismo camino del DEPor me alegrare... menuda gentuza, si hasta los fatos les han humillado jajajaja putos cheposos



El camino del depor es una lección que debemos tener todos los equipos presentes...


----------



## El primo del Adric (25 Ene 2021)

Lampard despedido del Chelsea


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Ene 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Lampard despedido del Chelsea



De putisima madre, se han derrumbado y es nuestro próximo rival de champions, no juegan a nada. Se nos está poniendo de rico el 2021...
Ahora coge el equipo tuchel recién despedido del psg, que es otro que no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## artemis (26 Ene 2021)

Da gusto como el club se ha profesionalizado y esta a la última en todo los detalles... 

*'Master class' de Simeone con los entrenadores de la Academia*

'Master class' de Simeone con los entrenadores de la Academia


----------



## Kemekago4 (26 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Da gusto como el club se ha profesionalizado y esta a la última en todo los detalles...
> 
> *'Master class' de Simeone con los entrenadores de la Academia*
> 
> 'Master class' de Simeone con los entrenadores de la Academia



Es acojonabte lo que ha hecho el cholo, de ser un equipo rancio, va a dejar un club puntero y líder en el mundo. Y gil Marin es un gran gestor. No tenemos bocas para seguir cantando ole ole ole cholo simeone durante un siglo más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2021)

carrasco y hermoso positivos por coronabicho 
ASINTOMATICAMENTE,ASINTOMATICOS..
QUE cojones o estas enfermo o no lo estas...


----------



## Kemekago4 (30 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> carrasco y hermoso positivos por coronabicho
> ASINTOMATICAMENTE,ASINTOMATICOS..
> QUE cojones o estas enfermo o no lo estas...



Le pasa a todos los equipos igual. Confio en qué ganen al Cádiz con lodi y vrsaljko claramente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2021)

la primera epidemia ASINTOMATICA de la historia


----------



## Kemekago4 (30 Ene 2021)

Ahora salen los madridistas que les roban, cuando es roja clara, se quedaba solo, y que a ver si llega la superliga blablabla, lloran luego cabalgamos.
Mañana el empate en Cádiz es bueno.


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Ahora salen los madridistas que les roban, cuando es roja clara, se quedaba solo, y que a ver si llega la superliga blablabla, lloran luego cabalgamos.
> Mañana el empate en Cádiz es bueno.



No señor, no...


----------



## Kemekago4 (30 Ene 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No señor, no...



Ganar y ganar y volver a ganar... Jejeje, grande el abuelo Luis, aunque la verdad es esa, mañana nos enfrentamos al equipo más defensivo de la liga, y vamos con unas bajas que nos condicionan mucho en creatividad, mañana es día para salir con 4 4 2 koke Saul pivote, y si cuesta habrá que darles la pelota que son cojos y salir con dembele a buscarles el espacio.
El atleti dominara, pero si cuesta marcar, ya que sin trippier ni carrasco, ni hermoso, la salida de balón es mucho peor, ya veremos, a ver con que sale


----------



## Kemekago4 (30 Ene 2021)

A ver, con quien creéis que ha firmado precontrato Messi para el año que viene, yo digo que psg claramente.


----------



## barullo (30 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> A ver, con quien creéis que ha firmado precontrato Messi para el año que viene, yo digo que psg claramente.



La Premier es mucho mejor liga. Yo no descartaría a Guardiola


----------



## Kemekago4 (30 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La Premier es mucho mejor liga. Yo no descartaría a Guardiola



A ver, yo si fuera Messi, me iba al city, pero claramente el run run últimamente Es El psg, declaraciones cruzadas, ect. 
Se va por puto dinero, cuando el psg es un maldito equipo looser. Y de los más odiados. Que se joda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2021)

Recordar nuestro RIVAL no es el MAdrid,,es el SEVILLA ,porque es constante ...y no se dejan puntos... el madrid pasa de todo por suerte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2021)

se ver una amenaza


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

Lo de mañana es una encerrona de libro.
Árbitro Gil Manzano.

El grave caso de Gil Manzano - La vida en rojiblanco


----------



## barullo (31 Ene 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> A ver, yo si fuera Messi, me iba al city, pero claramente el run run últimamente Es El psg, declaraciones cruzadas, ect.
> Se va por puto dinero, cuando el psg es un maldito equipo looser. Y de los más odiados. Que se joda.



¿Loser? yo no diría eso. Sí que tiene una liga muy floja -y mucho dinero para fichar- lo que le hace ganarla con facilidad y luego en champions no se comen un guin porque no dan el nivel jugando con los mejores de Europa. Lógico.

En cuanto a Messi y dónde se va a marchar yo no me apostaría nada en ninguna dirección porque quizá todo sea un pegote para que el que él quiera haga el esfuerzo de ficharle, por ejemplo el City.

Como dice siempre Cerezo "los jugadores juegan dónde ellos quieren"


----------



## Kemekago4 (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo de mañana es una encerrona de libro.
> Árbitro Gil Manzano.
> 
> El grave caso de Gil Manzano - La vida en rojiblanco



Nooo, Puaf ese hijo de putisima.... 
Además el Cádiz jugará a encerrarse, que es en lo que son los mejores de la liga, si. 
Más nos vale meter 3 goles rápido.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Recordar nuestro RIVAL no es el MAdrid,,es el SEVILLA ,porque es constante ...y no se dejan puntos... el madrid pasa de todo por suerte



Puta Sevilla, dan tanto asco como el Rayo y el Osasuna. TDS_GRRS.

¡BIRIS SIEMPRE A CORRER COMO MARICONAS!


----------



## artemis (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo de mañana es una encerrona de libro.
> Árbitro Gil Manzano.
> 
> El grave caso de Gil Manzano - La vida en rojiblanco



Esta claro que no quieren que nos escapemos y han puesto toda la carne en el asador...


----------



## artemis (31 Ene 2021)

Tres puntos más a pesar del Gili Manzano 

Los hijos de puta ya a 10 puntos y nosotros con un partido menos

@Edge2 chupafalos a mamar polla cholista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2021)

bueno no negredo ya resucito antes...al principio de la temporada..pero segun el MARCA habia que poner a ansu fati y el negraco adama en la seleccion porque si


----------



## barullo (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kemekago4 (1 Feb 2021)

Ya tenemos lanzador de libres directos...
Que bueno es...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2021)

pues diego costa sin equipo ,,asi que insisto en que cojones de motivos familiares tendria para irse sin mas ,y ahora esta en el PARO... xd ,ay este jorge mendes


----------



## Kemekago4 (2 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues diego costa sin equipo ,,asi que insisto en que cojones de motivos familiares tendria para irse sin mas ,y ahora esta en el PARO... xd ,ay este jorge mendes



Querría 9 kilos como cobraba este en el atleti...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Querría 9 kilos como cobraba este en el atleti...



Si historia extraña .deja el equipo.renuncia a prima de champions .su sueldo.y otras cosas..por motivos familiares..o eso o su mujer es feminazi gostosa


----------



## barullo (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kemekago4 (2 Feb 2021)

Se nota mucho que estamos sin carrileros, Saul es cojonudo, y se está recuperando, empieza a tener suerte, pronto veremos al mejor Saul.
Llorente se ahoga mucho en el carril derecho, porque además al ser asimétrico, le hace estar aún más abajo, a ver si espabila vrsaljko. 
El resto bien, Joao aún tiene que aprender mucho, se está gestionando bien.


----------



## Kemekago4 (3 Feb 2021)

Pues como dice correa que se venga Messi al atleti, los 76 kilos esos anuales no se los van a pagar, pero 30 si, solo en camisetas television imagen ect ya los genera de sobra.
Aunque no es su fútbol ideal creo yo. Le pega más el city o el psg.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2021)

Joa felix positivo por covid..extraño virus,,ya MEDIA plantilla lo ha pasado,,pero parece que a pesar de ser tan SUPERCONTAGIOSO y tal parece que va a escalas...si fuera tan contagioso ya toda la plantilla se hubiera contagiado con el positivo de simeone ya hace meses


----------



## Kemekago4 (8 Feb 2021)

Joder vaya partidito que estamos haciendo, como cojean los carriles. Aún así grande Llorente y grande Suárez, no perdonan una, vaya pareja.
Cuando nos hacen presión alta las pasamos putas, el cholo aprendió a romper la presión con el pase ese de trippier a llorente al espacio, pero claro, con estas bajas y tripps sancionado... Muy bien competimos pa como estamos.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2021)

16¿? goles lleva ya Guarrez, más que Messi...


----------



## El primo del Adric (8 Feb 2021)

Dos goles de dientecitos y los dos goles en fuera de juego, ni VAR ni hostias...al paleti le quitas al dientes y las ayudas arbitrales e iría 4° en la liga.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Feb 2021)

Que pringaos, siempre igual. El puto cholo y su politica del unocerismo...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2021)

Buena nvtrición, partido de mierda y salta el karma


----------



## Edge2 (8 Feb 2021)

savic, kondobia, correa... Un monton de jugadores que de cada 3 que tocan la cagan 2.


----------



## Kemekago4 (8 Feb 2021)

Enga mandrilistas, que ya habéis ganado la liga, que el atleti ha empatado... 
Partido muy jodido, el celta presiona muy arriba, debería haber sacado a vrsaljko, Llorente pierde muchísimo ahí. 
Kondogbia muy bien, lodi dejando mucho espacio le encuentran la espalda con facilidad, torreira es buen recambio para koke y herrera de MC posicional.
Un accidente lo del min 88, tenemos muchas bajas y era previsible que pudiésemos pinchar.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2021)

Dejad de rebudnar gilipolleces, los dos goles del Celta son centros bastante pro, en el minuto 88 no hay accidente alguno sólo una defensa de mierda en el que se mete en el área pequeña un contrario, hoy no han merecido ganar


----------



## Kemekago4 (13 Feb 2021)

Vaya partidito.. Igual que el 6 1 de la ida...
Hay ciertos partidos que jugariamos mejor en 442. Se nota mucho cuando tenemos tantas bajas. 
Suárez hoy no ha marcado de milagro. 
Llorente en cuanto juega del medio para arriba, pues eso. Te da un partido. 
Correa tiene angel. Más le vale a Joao ponerse las pilas. 
Ganamos los dos partidos seguidos con el levante y no nos quita la liga ni dios


----------



## artemis (14 Feb 2021)

Tres puntos más y los piperos como @Edge2 comiendo polla cholista a doble carrillo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Vaya partidito.. Igual que el 6 1 de la ida...
> Hay ciertos partidos que jugariamos mejor en 442. Se nota mucho cuando tenemos tantas bajas.
> Suárez hoy no ha marcado de milagro.
> Llorente en cuanto juega del medio para arriba, pues eso. Te da un partido.
> ...



noto la falta de cierto delantero tanque rapido que siguiendo los consejos de su parienta salio del equipo ,y ahora esta sin empleo por gilipollas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2021)

Y EL LEVANTE QUE Siempre se envalentona si es por quitarnos puntos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2021)

El levante ese que nos quito una liga a pesar de estar descendido...


----------



## artemis (17 Feb 2021)

Ampliamos ventaja sobre el resto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2021)

a pero el LEVANTE se empeña en jodernos siempre


----------



## Kemekago4 (17 Feb 2021)

Un punto no está mal, la cago el cholo cambiando el esquema en el descanso, al final de la primera parte íbamos como un tiro. 
Correa tiene un problema de puntería, eso Joao no lo falla ni borracho...


----------



## Kemekago4 (18 Feb 2021)

Saúl nos ha salvado el culo varios partidos gracias a su polivalencia cumpliendo en el carril izquierdo, y correa es uno de los líderes en asistencias del equipo, vale que tiene la puntería en el ano... Pero para la rotación no vas a encontrar nada mejor por ahí, el que tiene que salir es vitolo que no aporta nada... 
No se puede echar a medio equipo por dos empates que pudimos ganar... Le hemos metido un punto más y aún tenemos que jugar el partido del Bilbao.. No seamos como la afición de los ciervos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2021)

la cosa es tener mas delanteros para que suarez no llegue agotado...
pero el COVID ni nos deja probar al dembele ese


----------



## Kemekago4 (18 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la cosa es tener mas delanteros para que suarez no llegue agotado...
> pero el COVID ni nos deja probar al dembele ese



Pues yo que creo que nos faltan defensas...
Vrsaljko no rinde, y hace falta un central más.
Yo veo al equipo bien.
Además morata tiene pinta de volver, porque dudo que la juve suelte dinero por el. 
Ayer no ganamos porque la defensa está floja, y Correa tiene la puntería en el culo. 
Ya ha vuelto Joao, que tiene más gol. 
Saúl para las rotaciones viene bien, aún estando flojo, solo que cobra demasiado... 
Hay que tener cuidado con Llorente, querrá ficharlo uno de los gordos seguro, un tío con toque y manejo de balón, esa potencia física y con gol...


----------



## Kemekago4 (18 Feb 2021)

Pues a lo mismo que vamos todos, a donde va el Madrid con ficticious, o el barsa con mingueza, porque no hay un duro, y Correa para las rotaciones está bien. 
Al atleti lo que le pasa es que falta trippier que es clave, hace mejor a llorente y hace mejor a carrasco al entrar de carrileros izq. 
Hay un pase que le da trippier a llorente y a correa que hace que ganen siempre la línea de fondo y rompían todas las defensas y ahora sin trips no se hace... 
Ya ha vuelto Joao, y tenemos a Suárez. 
Que te falta?? Haland??? Correa es buen suplente, no se queja, y da muchas asistencias. En cuanto Joao espabile que está de bajón, saldrá de suplente que rinde mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2021)

Por supuesto el LEVANTE se deja la vida siempre contra elatletico y es a una tradicion


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2021)

vuelven los PUTOS REBOTES AHORA POR partida doble


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2021)

Verguenza de entrenador que vale para segunda division o liga argentina. CHOLO FUERA...


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2021)

Alguien me puede explicar por qué juega Correa?


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2021)

Que forma de tirar las ligas y to. Ya tardan en buscar un entrenador a la altura del club,.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2021)

el levante ya cumplio su objetivo de todas las temporadas de quitarnos puntos...


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Feb 2021)

Vaya mierda de partido, odio jugar bien y perder. 
Lo único bueno hoy, dembele que tiene buena pinta a pesar de haber tocado 4 balones.


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2021)

Increíble no meter ni un gol hoy.. Lo de Melero López es una clara señal que va a ser una utopía ganar la liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Hoy a jugar contra el chelsea en bucarest por el brexit de marras


----------



## Manero (23 Feb 2021)

@artemis, he leido hoy que las variables que el Atlético debería pagar al Barcelona por Súarez son:

-jugar más de 20 partidos, 2 millones (cumplido)
-pasar a 1/4 de final de la Champions, 2 millones
-pasar a Semis de la Champions, 2 millones

O sea que me va a tocar hoy ponerme la bufanda del Atlético y animaros contra el Chelsea, que la pela es la pela.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

Manero dijo:


> @artemis, he leido hoy que las variables que el Atlético debería pagar al Barcelona por Súarez son:
> 
> -jugar más de 20 partidos, 2 millones (cumplido)
> -pasar a 1/4 de final de la Champions, 2 millones
> ...



Eso lo has leido en un panfleto catalan ¿no?


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Eso lo has leido en un panfleto catalan ¿no?



Jajaja es cierto, pero no deja el barsa de pagar la mitad del sueldo de Suárez por ello. 
El atleti sólo le paga 9 kilos de 18 k cobra el charrúa. 
Tot es par del pla... XD
El barsa está casi eliminado, por supuesto que deberían ponerse la bufanda. 
Son 2 kilos los que gana el barsa.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Jajaja es cierto, pero no deja el barsa de pagar la mitad del sueldo de Suárez por ello.
> El atleti sólo le paga 9 kilos de 18 k cobra el charrúa.
> Tot es par del pla... XD
> El barsa está casi eliminado, por supuesto que deberían ponerse la bufanda.
> Son 2 kilos los que gana el barsa.



no, si aun sea verdad, barato me parece jejejejejeje a estos ridiCULES les hemos engañado con Arda y Griezmann y les hemos hecho creer que les haciamos un favor quedandonos gratis a Villa y Suarez


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> no, si aun sea verdad, barato me parece jejejejejeje a estos ridiCULES les hemos engañado con Arda y Griezmann y les hemos hecho creer que les haciamos un favor quedandonos gratis a Villa y Suarez



Con griezmann no les engaño nadie, es un futbolista magnífico para fútbol de contragolpe, un gran palomero, lo que pasa que es un tío poco acostumbrado a un fútbol tan sobon y combinativo como el del Barcelona. Y no es un 9. Es segundo delantero. Necesita de un 9 que le arrastre los defensas para entrar desde atrás o a la contra. Por eso se fichó a torres, a costa, a Jackson...


----------



## Manero (23 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Eso lo has leido en un panfleto catalan ¿no?



Busca medios nacionales si no lo crees, que no te voy a hacer todo el trabajo. 

Y además de las variables hay 5 millones que acordaron descontar de los 15 millones extras que el Barça debía pagar para evitar la denuncia del Atlético por el fichaje de Griezmann. Por tanto finalmente solo cobrará 10 millones el Atlético por ese concepto.

Así pues no sale tan gratis al final Súarez como os contaron. Pero si es cierto que el Barcelona está pagando la mitad de la ficha de esta temporada, otra "gran" gestión de Nobita.

Y no la cagueis contra el Chelsea que hoy soy más colchonero que todos los de este hilo juntos.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Busca medios nacionales si no lo crees, que no te voy a hacer todo el trabajo.
> 
> Y además de las variables hay 5 millones que acordaron descontar de los 15 millones extras que el Barça debía pagar para evitar la denuncia del Atlético por el fichaje de Griezmann. Por tanto finalmente solo cobrará 10 millones el Atlético por ese concepto.
> 
> ...



Que tampoco me preocupa mucho, lo que paguemos, ya esta amortizado... 

Me parece que te quedan meses de ser colchonero, a ver si vas a descubrir la luz, arrepentidos los queremos... siempre es bueno recuperar a gente descarriada...


----------



## Manero (23 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Que tampoco me preocupa mucho, lo que paguemos, ya esta amortizado...
> 
> Me parece que te quedan meses de ser colchonero, a ver si vas a descubrir la luz, arrepentidos los queremos... siempre es bueno recuperar a gente descarriada...



Pues si, de aqui a final de temporada no me quito la bufanda del Atlético. Ya que el Barça ha tirado la liga sois los únicos que podéis evitar que la gane el Madrid.

Pero prepárate a ver cosas raras con los arbitrajes y el VAR, cuando se lucha por un título con el Madrid siempre pasa lo mismo.


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si, de aqui a final de temporada no me quito la bufanda del Atlético. Ya que el Barça ha tirado la liga sois los únicos que podéis evitar que la gane el Madrid.
> 
> Pero prepárate a ver cosas raras con los arbitrajes y el VAR, cuando se lucha por un título con el Madrid siempre pasa lo mismo.



Eso está claro...

No hay más que ver el último partido el penalty a Oblak que se "comen" con VAR y su puta madre

Si ganamos esta liga va a ser con sangre, sudor y lagrimas y con constantes putadas


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si, de aqui a final de temporada no me quito la bufanda del Atlético. Ya que el Barça ha tirado la liga sois los únicos que podéis evitar que la gane el Madrid.
> 
> Pero prepárate a ver cosas raras con los arbitrajes y el VAR, cuando se lucha por un título con el Madrid siempre pasa lo mismo.



Una vez que te la pongas, ya nunca te la quitaras. Bienvenido al aleti.


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Feb 2021)

Y vuelta la burra al trigo con Llorente de carrilero... Que desgracia lo de trippier, que importante es el inglés... 
Al menos cubrirá bien la banda, en la segunda parte sacará a correa del campo por carrasco y a Saúl por vrsaljko y subirá arriba a lloente


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2021)

Vamos forsa Aleti


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2021)

Por qué coño no salimos con el pantalón azul?


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2021)

Mientras no marquen ellos me doy con un canto en los dientes porque el factor campo sólo sirve para perjudicar al que hace de anfitrión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Beno estamos haciendo lo de ali en kinsasha..dejando que hagan toques y toques y mas toques...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Y porque cojones jugamos en rumania?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

puesl as mas claras las tuvo el atletico como el chelsea ataca con 5 jugadores ,si logramos enlazar 3 pases directos es casi gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y porque cojones jugamos en rumania?



Porque el gobierno no deja aterrizar en España aviones ingleses hasta marzo


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

Que puto robo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

eso no es fuera de fuego no me jodas


----------



## HArtS (23 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso no es fuera de fuego no me jodas



Hermoso intenta despejarla, o sea toca con "intención de jugar" y eso habilita a Giroud.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2021)

RElagalarles la posesion, que podia fallar. CHOLO FUERA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Otro partido que abandonamos el 4- -4- 2 y nos encajan un gol de chiripa


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Feb 2021)

trata de arrancarlo paleti

vais en barrena hijos de puta

otra lija corrupta pal mandril, o farsa


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y porque cojones jugamos en rumania?



por el timovirus, se ve q allí los gitanos son inmunes


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

Gracias puto Sánchez que nos obligas a jugar fuera de España HDLGP gobierno de Rojos, hambre, muertos y piojos


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Hermoso intenta despejarla, o sea toca con "intención de jugar" y eso habilita a Giroud.



Esa norma es una puta mierda, es fuera de juego


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> trata de arrancarlo paleti
> 
> vais en barrena hijos de puta
> 
> otra lija corrupta pal mandril, o farsa



bueno es un 1 a0 no el 1 a 4 del farsa.. y de la violacion de mañana que le pasara al madrid


----------



## ravenare (23 Feb 2021)

Esperando el análisis de la gorda Artemis sobre el autobús de Cholo. Algo me dice que seguiréis teniendo las mismas Champions que el Albacete. Cho Cho Cho cho-le-tes!!!!


----------



## Lemavos (23 Feb 2021)

@artemis 


Ni con luis Suárez de regalo


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno es un 1 a0 no el 1 a 4 del farsa.. y de la violacion de mañana que le pasara al madrid



el mandril se folla a esos caneloni alessio di merda


----------



## Lemavos (23 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Gracias puto Sánchez que nos obligas a jugar fuera de España HDLGP gobierno de Rojos, hambre, muertos y piojos





Encima fachuzoxddd

Hoy no ceno


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Feb 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Esperando el análisis de la gorda Artemis sobre el autobús de Cholo. Algo me dice que seguiréis teniendo las mismas Champions que el Albacete. Cho Cho Cho cho-le-tes!!!!



bueno esta vez tiene excusa, juega fuera de casa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el mandril se folla a esos caneloni alessio di merda



eso es lo que pensaba el año pasado porque veia al atalanta muy flojo en defesa,,pero el valencia fue violado ...


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Esperando el análisis de la gorda Artemis sobre el autobús de Cholo. Algo me dice que seguiréis teniendo las mismas Champions que el Albacete. Cho Cho Cho cho-le-tes!!!!



No me hagas mucho caso pero tenemos más posibilidades de pasar que vosotros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2021)

que se olvide del 5-3- 2 y pasemos al clasico 4- 4-2


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Feb 2021)

*SIMEONE VETE YA!! QUE TIO MÁS MALO. *


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> *SIMEONE VETE YA!! QUE TIO MÁS MALO. *



Malo y cobarde


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Feb 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mientras no marquen ellos me doy con un canto en los dientes porque el factor campo sólo sirve para perjudicar al que hace de anfitrión



Pues os han marcado.

Yo no me he aclaro con vosotros ¿hoy habéis jugado en casa o fuera? Como os toman el pelo


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (24 Feb 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Porque el gobierno no deja aterrizar en España aviones ingleses hasta marzo



Coño, pues se les envía una pateras para que vengan y listo. Joder es que no sabéis ..


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues os han marcado.
> 
> Yo no me he aclaro con vosotros ¿hoy habéis jugado en casa o fuera? Como os toman el pelo



Tampoco está tan complicado, andarríos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (24 Feb 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco está tan complicado, andarríos



Lo nuestro es imposible, pero ya lo teníamos asumido. Pero a vosotros ahora os toca ir a Londres y veo difícil que remontéis.
Lo curioso es que vayáis a Londres. 

Yo creo que no lo habéis peleado bien en los despachos, esto a Tito Floren no se lo hacen.


----------



## barullo (24 Feb 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Lo nuestro es imposible, pero ya lo teníamos asumido. Pero a vosotros ahora os toca ir a Londres y veo difícil que remontéis.
> Lo curioso es que vayáis a Londres.
> 
> Yo creo que no lo habéis peleado bien en los despachos, esto a Tito Floren no se lo hacen.



Claro, al fray flowertimo siempre se lo ponen facilito

acuerdate aquél año que ganamos al bayern, barsa y chelsea y con quiénes jugaron sus señoritas: con wolfburgos de la vida


----------



## Kemekago4 (24 Feb 2021)

Somos muy dependientes de la sociedad trippier Llorente, y carrasco desbordando por la izquierda, y el cholo tras varios partidos se ha dado cuenta de que no tiene solución a eso. 
La semana que viene vuelve, y se debería de acabar esta mierda ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2021)

Por fin los putos rebotes nos favorecen


----------



## Kemekago4 (28 Feb 2021)

Vaya codo se ha llevado capoue al girarse Lemar, el árbitro ha hecho bien, porque eso es roja y lo ha hecho sin querer.
Esta el partido calentito. 
Va a doler mucho si ganamos aquí y pincha el mandril. Están todos los ciervos viendolo


----------



## Kemekago4 (28 Feb 2021)

Ahora están todos los ciervos mugiendo, eso es rojaaa muuu, robo muuuu, si eso lo hace ramos muuuuuu....
Muuuuuuu bien


----------



## Edge2 (28 Feb 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2021)

Y gol de felix


----------



## barullo (28 Feb 2021)

de puta madre  no lo puedo ver pero tan contento como si lo viera


----------



## Kemekago4 (28 Feb 2021)

Hemos recuperado la solidez defensiva.
En el próximo partido vuelve trippier. 
Ha marcado Joao. 
Ahora son otros los que tienen la mierda en el culo si se les ocurre empatar mañana.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Feb 2021)

Pues el final ha sido horrible


----------



## Edge2 (28 Feb 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues el final ha sido horrible



Como siempre, este tio no da mas de si.


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

Buenos días, tras el ataque directo del jefe de los árbitros contra el Atleti en público, ya ni se cortan, no os espereis mucho hoy


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Venga que ya vamos por delante forsa aleti


----------



## Octubrista (7 Mar 2021)

De nuevo gol de Bartomeu:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2021)

si no fue mano lo de lengelet como cojones iba a ser mano eso


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Joder esas hay que meterlas


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Buaah


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Suárez va como atacao por meter otro ¿no?


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Bueno venga que por lo menos sale nuestro nuke particular

Espero que enchufe una al menos


----------



## Edge2 (7 Mar 2021)

Ya la cagó otra vez el puto gilipollas.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

Por algo sois el pupas  

Al menos no ha sido Ramos y en el descuento


----------



## Suprimo (7 Mar 2021)

A la duchita sabiendo que han tirado media liga


----------



## Edge2 (7 Mar 2021)

Un tio que lleba 30 años en españa y no sabe hablar español....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

Cagooooomettrrrrooooooooooooooooo....................

Desde Barcelona se huele como os haceis caquita


----------



## Lemavos (7 Mar 2021)

@artemis 

CAGOMETRO EN EL WANDA 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

Nos ha llegado hasta donde han llegado los recuperados los cambios de Carrasco y Lemar nos ha bajado el nivel, el miércoles a ganar y meter tres puntos al resto...


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

A ver los del brasas no os vengáis tan arriba que tenemos un partido menos y seguís chupando rueda lo mismito que los cuernitos


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Mar 2021)

El Atletico va a tirar la liga por el planteamiento racano de siempre del Cholo.... con el peor barsa de la historia y del Madrid


----------



## Kemekago4 (7 Mar 2021)

El empate es bueno, tienen poco fondo de armario. 
Hoy no hemos ganado por los cojonazos del cholo de tener a correa fallando goles a bocajarro y meter a Saúl, teniendo a condogbia y a torreira... 
En fin, una cholada de las suyas. 
Aún así hemos vuelto, vuelve a funcionar la combinación trippier Llorente Suárez, vital para nuestra forma de jugar. 
Hoy la ha cagado simeone.


----------



## Lemavos (7 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver los del brasas no os vengáis tan arriba que tenemos un partido menos y seguís chupando rueda lo mismito que los cuernitos



CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA 

Y LO SABES 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Kemekago4 (7 Mar 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El Atletico va a tirar la liga por el planteamiento racano de siempre del Cholo.... con el peor barsa de la historia y del Madrid



Siento decirte que estos no son el peor barsa ni el peor Madrid que he visto. 
Lo de hoy no ha sido culpa de la racanez, ha sido culpa de tener a correa de titular fallandolo todo. Correa es bueno para la rotación, estando Joao, es un crimen ponerle. Las dos que ha tenido a bocajarro, Joao no las falla. Y estariamos hablando de un 2 1 o un 3 1. Más claro el agua.


----------



## Kemekago4 (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Nos ha llegado hasta donde han llegado los recuperados los cambios de Carrasco y Lemar nos ha bajado el nivel, el miércoles a ganar y meter tres puntos al resto...



Correa no está a día de hoy para ser titular. 
Si ya es Fallon, ahora lo es más. Una cosa es marcar el territorio y otra es joder al equipo por tus cabezonerias. Esta vez se ha equivocado el cholo.


----------



## Manero (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Buenos días, tras el ataque directo del jefe de los árbitros contra el Atleti en público, ya ni se cortan, no os espereis mucho hoy



Ni robando sois capaces de ganarle al Madrid. Porque la mano del otro día de Lenglet venía de un rebote, pero la de hoy tenía el brazo separado del cuerpo, corta una ocasión de gol porque Casemiro estaba detrás y no viene de ningún rebote.

Pero robarle a un ladrón esta bien, sois los Robin Hood de la Liga. Además si esta de Ramos no la pitaron que no lloren ahora las merengonas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2021)

Otra flor del moro que un rebote le da una asistencia


----------



## golden graham (7 Mar 2021)

Mientras este el cholo el atleti sera un equipo de cuarta, tiene un crack como lemar y lo quita mientras deja a tuercebotas como correa


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Correa no está a día de hoy para ser titular.
> Si ya es Fallon, ahora lo es más. Una cosa es marcar el territorio y otra es joder al equipo por tus cabezonerias. Esta vez se ha equivocado el cholo.



Correa esta para que se haga una lesión y no vuelva al equipo, me desespera


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ni robando sois capaces de ganarle al Madrid. Porque la mano del otro día de Lenglet venía de un rebote, pero la de hoy tenía el brazo separado del cuerpo, corta una ocasión de gol porque Casemiro estaba detrás y no viene de ningún rebote.
> 
> Pero robarle a un ladrón esta bien, sois los Robin Hood de la Liga. Además si esta de Ramos no la pitaron que no lloren ahora las merengonas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 591076



Otra vez llorando Koeman? Digo manero


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

golden graham dijo:


> Mientras este el cholo el atleti sera un equipo de cuarta, tiene un crack como lemar y lo quita mientras deja a tuercebotas como correa



Igual Lemar venía de lesión... Y si, que malo es el Cholo, mejor los ferrando o manzanos de entrenador


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver los del brasas no os vengáis tan arriba que tenemos un partido menos y seguís chupando rueda lo mismito que los cuernitos



Hace unas semanas veía la liga imposible. En cambio ahora la veo muy posible. Os falta un partido...............que teneis que ganar. Y teneis que venir a nuestro campo. 

Y la ventaja que tenéis ahora no es inasumible, que no hace tanto parecía que os ibais a unos13 puntos y a dia de hoy estáis solo a 3.


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hace unas semanas veía la liga imposible. En cambio ahora la veo muy posible. Os falta un partido...............que teneis que ganar. Y teneis que venir a nuestro campo.
> 
> Y la ventaja que tenéis ahora no es inasumible, que no hace tanto parecía que os ibais a unos13 puntos y a dia de hoy estáis solo a 3.



Y te crees que vais a ganar todos los partidos? Ayer a falta de 10 minutos solo ibais 1-0 y gracias a que el Osasuna es muy malo no os empataron...


----------



## Manero (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Otra vez llorando Koeman? Digo manero



Llorar? Si estoy celebrándolo con cava. Lo que no quería ni ver era el triunfo del Madrid y Hernández Hernández lo ha evitado. Empate o victoria del Atleti ya me venían bien.


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Llorar? Si estoy celebrándolo con cava. Lo que no quería ni ver era el triunfo del Madrid y Hernández Hernández lo ha evitado. Empate o victoria del Atleti ya me venían bien.



Ten cuidado que igual estas celebrando demasiado pronto...

Espero que mejore el día y gane Laporta


----------



## Manero (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ten cuidado que igual estas celebrando demasiado pronto...
> 
> Espero que mejore el día y gane Laporta



Me refiero a celebrar que no ha ganado hoy el Madrid, para la Liga aún queda.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Y te crees que vais a ganar todos los partidos? Ayer a falta de 10 minutos solo ibais 1-0 y gracias a que el Osasuna es muy malo no os empataron...



Hace unos meses la liga estaba imposible para el barça, parecía que solo podíamos luchar por intentar estar en champions..................ahora estamos segundos y a 3 puntos. Y teneis que venir de visita.

Nosotros venimos de abajo arriba, vosotros vais justo al revés. 

Y aun queda mucha liga. Si me lo dicen hace unos meses no me lo creo ni yo que estaríamos a estas alturas luchando por el campeonato.


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hace unos meses la liga estaba imposible para el barça, parecía que solo podíamos luchar por intentar estar en champions..................ahora estamos segundos y a 3 puntos. Y teneis que venir de visita.
> 
> Nosotros venimos de abajo arriba, vosotros vais justo al revés.
> 
> Y aun queda mucha liga. Si me lo dicen hace unos meses no me lo creo ni yo que estaríamos a estas alturas luchando por el campeonato.



Tu sabes lo del partido de menos no?


----------



## dcisneros (7 Mar 2021)

Hay que joderse con el Real Mierdas.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tu sabes lo del partido de menos no?



Lo tienes puesto en el mensaje que me has citado antes. Ahora estáis a 3 puntos, si lo ganáis estaréis a 6, si lo empatamos a 4 y si lo perdéis seguiréis a 3.


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hace unas semanas veía la liga imposible. En cambio ahora la veo muy posible. Os falta un partido...............que teneis que ganar. Y teneis que venir a nuestro campo.
> 
> Y la ventaja que tenéis ahora no es inasumible, que no hace tanto parecía que os ibais a unos13 puntos y a dia de hoy estáis solo a 3.



Que si, pero que tú y los cuernitos dais por sentado que no vais a fallar en lo que queda de temporada y nosotros sí vamos a fallar...no me parece tan simple o sencillo

Oye si tan seguros estáis del futuro decidme el número de la primitiva, porque vamos precisamente este año ni unos ni otros estáis en condiciones de sacar pecho de nada que habeis palmado con equipos a los que por potencial tenéis que meterle 5. Y el que mal empieza mal acaba por lo general. 

Así que menos trompetas y menos lanzar las campanas al vuelo y ganad todos los partidos, que este año soy yo el que tengo las dudas de que ambos podais hacerlo por lo que se está viendo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que si, pero que tú y los cuernitos dais por sentado que no vais a fallar en lo que queda de temporada y nosotros sí vamos a fallar...no me parece tan simple o sencillo
> 
> Oye si tan seguros estáis del futuro decidme el número de la primitiva, porque vamos precisamente este año ni unos ni otros estáis en condiciones de sacar pecho de nada que habeis palmado con equipos a los que por potencial tenéis que meterle 5. Y el que mal empieza mal acaba por lo general.
> 
> Así que menos trompetas y menos lanzar las campanas al vuelo y ganad todos los partidos, que este año soy yo el que tengo las dudas de que ambos podais hacerlo por lo que se está viendo.



No vamos a ganar todos, pero se trata de sacar mas puntos que vosotros. Y el Barça lleva ahora una media muy buena y está en mejor racha que la vuestra, creo que son 15 partidos sin perder y solo 3 empates. 

¿está difícil para nosotros? Por supuesto. Pero es que hace unos meses lo que parecía difícil era meterse para champions. Y ahora segundos y apretando.


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> No vamos a ganar todos, pero se trata de sacar mas puntos que vosotros. Y el Barça lleva ahora una media muy buena y está en mejor racha que la vuestra, creo que son 15 partidos sin perder y solo 3 empates.
> 
> ¿está difícil para nosotros? Por supuesto. Pero es que hace unos meses lo que parecía difícil era meterse para champions. Y ahora segundos y apretando.



Luego de llegar hay que conservarlo ¿eh?

Que los rivales no se descuelgan y desaparecen por perder la primera posición.

Y esto vale tambien para los cuernitos que cuando van detrás se empalman mucho con atrapar, y una vez en la primera posición ya piensan que a ellos no se les puede desbancar, que a ellos no les puede pasar...

Aqui en esta liga pasa poco porque se les echa muchos capotes arbitrales a los tradicionales lideres, ya sean madri o barsa, y también muchos rivales no dan la talla contra unos y contra otros parece que van supermotivados...pero no es algo imposible de ver si se dan cita todos los factores


----------



## Bimbo (7 Mar 2021)

Alguien puede explicar como un paquete de mierda como correa puede jugar en el arletico de madrid?


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar como un paquete de mierda como correa puede jugar en el arletico de madrid?



No ha sido siempre así, hoy ha estado muy torpe pero en otras temporadas nos ha venido muy bien

El año pasado se lo quería llevar la Juve y menos mal que se quedó porque lo hizo muy bien


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2021)

Estoy viendo el hilo de los cuernitos y un iluminati dice que si Haaland jugara de blanco hubiera metido 3...se podría decir lo mismo al revés (debe ser que no falla ni una, pero su selección no va a la Euro y veremos si va al mundial)

Qué obsesión con según qué jugadores tiene esta gente


----------



## Bimbo (7 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No ha sido siempre así, hoy ha estado muy torpe pero en otras temporadas nos ha venido muy bien
> 
> El año pasado se lo quería llevar la Juve y menos mal que se quedó porque lo hizo muy bien



Jaiajaia que se lo queria llevar la juve a semejante saco de mierda no juega ni en el eibar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Mar 2021)

sugiero fichar a halland,,mas alto que diego costa y IGUAL de rapido en carrera..y joven aun sin estar masacrado por las lesiones...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Mar 2021)

mañana jugamos contra los PAletos del NERVION ,,ala para que darnos descanso ..


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sugiero fichar a halland,,mas alto que diego costa y IGUAL de rapido en carrera..y joven aun sin estar masacrado por las lesiones...



Ese si sale del Borussia sólo va a 2 sitios y lo sabes


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Mar 2021)

Y hoy contra los leones! Cuidadito que como fallen la presión va a ser brutal.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

Un enlace porfavor...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

@barullo un enlacito...


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> @barullo un enlacito...



Intentalo en livetv

Cuando llegue a casa intentaré verlo alli, pero vamos que ya van palmando no me jodas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Mar 2021)

Otra vez la presion adelantada,,la nueva moda implantada por EL Sobrevalorado KLOPP


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

Bamos perdiendo? Joerr


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Y en qué momento además, que de puta madre


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bamos perdiendo? Joerr



Atlético de Madrid – Athletic de Bilbao. transmisión en vivo / Fútbol. España. Primera División / 10 de marzo / LiveTV

yo estoy viéndolo en un enlace ruso de abajo


----------



## Lemavos (10 Mar 2021)

CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA 

XDDDD


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 593631
> 
> 
> CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA
> ...



nada nada seguimos líderes...mientras tanto seguid chupando rueda, cansaliebres


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Atlético de Madrid – Athletic de Bilbao. transmisión en vivo / Fútbol. España. Primera División / 10 de marzo / LiveTV
> 
> yo estoy viéndolo en un enlace ruso de abajo



Gracias, pero no veo nada, salvo que me instale el acestream supongo y no lo voy a hacer...


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gracias, pero no veo nada, salvo que me instale el acestream supongo y no lo voy a hacer...



no hace falta eso, andarríos...los de la parte de arriba (Browser Links) son stream sin tener que instalar nada


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

amplias la lista y los ves todos...los rusos suelen ser los que menos se cuelgan


----------



## artemis (10 Mar 2021)

Con quien hablas?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

YA ha metido a kondogbia. Este tio no aprende...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

Tienes un link ameego?


----------



## artemis (10 Mar 2021)

Ahhh al subnormal ese le tengo en el ignore... Que ladra?


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tienes un link ameego?



pero si te he puesto hace una hora unos cuantos...el mío de veía de puta madre, rascanalgas


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> pero si te he puesto hace una hora unos cuantos...el mío de veía de puta madre, rascanalgas



He pinchado todos los rusos y no iba y ahorita no mas no va la pagina pa ver el barsa palmar, lametobillos. Alguna oltra opcion ameego?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2021)

Yo me quité hace un mes porque se veia mejor en rojadirecta y ahora no hay enlaces, esto es justo?


----------



## Lemavos (10 Mar 2021)

Uuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyy

CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA 

Y LO SABÉIS 




no ganáis la liga ni queriendo


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> He pinchado todos los rusos y no iba y ahorita no mas no va la pagina pa ver el barsa palmar, lametobillos. Alguna oltra opcion ameego?



cuando yo te lo puse sí que iban

tienes que darle a "enseñar todo" para que te salgan todos los enlaces

con la champions siempre es más dificil que vayan los enlaces


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

en el enlace inglés, tercero por abajo parece que va bien, pero si no pues a otro, coño:


http://livetv.sx/es/eventinfo/1036419_psg_barcelona/#_


----------



## Pakopeko (10 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Uuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA
> 
> ...



Podremos no ganar la Liga. Pero aún así seremos felices.

¿Sabes por qué?

Porque nunca seremos un progre de mierda fracasado como tú.

Al menos tenemos familia y amigos 

Y tu ni pagando se te arriman a tí.


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2021)

en el enlace ucraniano justo encima del inglés se ve de la hostia sin cortes @Edge2


----------



## Lemavos (10 Mar 2021)

Pakopeko dijo:


> Podremos no ganar la Liga. Pero aún así seremos felices.
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué?
> 
> ...



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Pakopeko (10 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 593733



Como mucho lo diré sin reírme.

Que me encanta descojonarme de fracasados como tu, pringao 

Que eres mas corto que un fin de semana 

Y yo que me alegro de tu fracaso xD


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Mar 2021)

bueno paletis, un pinchazo y la farsa a 3, y teniendo que jugar con ellos, al menos le dais algo de vidilla a la lija corrupta que solo los subnormales aún veis


pa ser unocerismo el paleti con 50 es el 2º mayor goleador de la lija corrupta, 7 detras de la farsa 57

casi 2 de media por partido


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Mar 2021)

Lemavos......corre muchacho que el barca ya empató la eliminatoria! Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## unedfederico (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kemekago4 (11 Mar 2021)

Si ganamos ahora que jugamos fatal y el equipo y el cholo no están finos.... 
Solo digo que se nota mucho la vuelta de Lemar al fútbol, la explosión de Llorente y la experiencia de Suárez. Cuando Joao se sume, lo ganamos todo. 
En el fútbol, no se juega bien todos los partidos. Pero se pueden ganar esos partidos. 
A 6 y a 8, y ellos sin pinchar en meses. 
Así que ladren, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## t_chip (11 Mar 2021)

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (11 Mar 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El Atletico va a tirar la liga por el planteamiento racano de siempre del Cholo.... con el peor barsa de la historia y del Madrid



No es el peor Barça ni Madrid de la historia. El Barça de la temporada 87-88 fue una calamidad a pesar de ganar la Copa del Rey. Quedó sexto en la Liga y en la sexta jornada de Liga era penúltimo con solo 2 puntos (entonces la victoria valía 2 puntos). A diez puntos del líder, Real Madrid. De 6 partidos jugados solo ganó 1 y el resto los perdió. Al final del campeonato quedó sexto a ¡23 puntos de distancia del campeón! que fue el Real Madrid.

Del Real Madrid, destacaría las ligas 1973-74 y 1976-77 en que quedó octavo y noveno. En el primer caso a 16 puntos del campeón, el Barça, y en el segundo a 12 del Atleti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Mar 2021)

Pues nada otro partido contra un equipo rompepiernas como el getafe .gracias rubiales por esta mierds de calendario


----------



## t_chip (11 Mar 2021)

Pensé que eras un madridista rabiando y vendiendo su mierda. Tienes que poner emojis 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Terminus (11 Mar 2021)

Hijos de puta los que no son del atleti.

Dios, patria y atleti.


----------



## barullo (12 Mar 2021)

¿Cómo veis lo del Cholo con Joao Felix?

En gol tv ya le están vendiendo para junio


----------



## fran1 (12 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis lo del Cholo con Joao Felix?
> 
> En gol tv ya le están vendiendo para junio



joao es un jugador con una tremenda calidad pero hay partidos donde tiene una actitud lamentable.


----------



## Terminus (12 Mar 2021)

Joao felix es un mierda al que habría que darle una hostia con la mano abierta en cada partido que se esconde. Pero más mierda son los que se creen las gilipolleces que dicen en GOLTV


----------



## barullo (13 Mar 2021)

A ver si alguién entiende algo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2021)

hay que rotar ya que LA FEDERACION no nos deja descansar ,,y ya tuvimos que viajar a cobrelandia en la ida contra el chelsea


----------



## barullo (13 Mar 2021)

en live tv cuando llegueis a la página de enlaces del partido abrís "ensenar todo" y en "browser links" elegís el canal rumano, el penúltimo por abajo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2021)

Por supuesto el Getafe sale a romper piernas y plantillazos sanos,,justo en previa de n mega partido importante...puto calendario


----------



## Lemavos (13 Mar 2021)

CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

@artemis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA
> 
> JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> ...



si fue en el estadio siempre vacio del coliseum alfonso perez


----------



## Suprimo (13 Mar 2021)

Hoy sí que se puede decir que han tirado media liga y lo peor es que el miercoles se van a quedar con la agenda "vacía"


----------



## fran1 (13 Mar 2021)

saul y correa titulares normal, el atleti empezo a jugar cuando el cholo los cambio, tiramos toda la primera parte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy sí que se puede decir que han tirado media liga y lo peor es que el miercoles se van a quedar con la agenda "vacía"



tnato como media liga...hoy casualidad que el soria ese parase todo lo que no ha parado en un año...5 y 7 puntos de momento...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (13 Mar 2021)

Anda que como al final no ganéis la liga por cagones, las risas que nos vamos a dar.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tnato como media liga...hoy casualidad que el soria ese parase todo lo que no ha parado en un año...5 y 7 puntos de momento...



El barsa juega con el todo poderoso Huesca el lunes, están on fire y dejaron el otro día buen sabor de boca, básicamente están a otro triste tropiezo en un encuentro, menos mal que no quedan equipos madrileños y se tiene que jugar un Madrit-Barsa en Abril y de ahí se puede rascar algo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El barsa juega con el todo poderoso Huesca el lunes, están on fire y dejaron el otro día buen sabor de boca, básicamente están a otro triste tropiezo en un encuentro, menos mal que no quedan equipos madrileños y se tiene que jugar un Madrit-Barsa en Abril y de ahí se puede rascar algo



Bueno ue revuerdos de como el Málaga nos arruino el aliron con un willy caballaero que lo paraba todo


----------



## ravenare (14 Mar 2021)

Donde está la gorda? Cho Cho Cho cho-le-tes!!!! Las colchonetas se empiezan a poner a tiro. Mi apuesta es que terminaran la Liga terceros.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Buenas, @Edge2 y @barullo 
Se viene partidaco interesante.
Me vengo a verlo con vosotros, si me dejáis...


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

Forsa Aleti a ver esos tíos cagoendios


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas, @Edge2 y @barullo
> Se viene partidaco interesante.
> Me vengo a verlo con vosotros, si me dejáis...



el foro es libre hoyga


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas, @Edge2 y @barullo
> Se viene partidaco interesante.
> Me vengo a verlo con vosotros, si me dejáis...



Wellcomeback Chelsea vs Atletico de Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams Link 2


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Parece animado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Muy bien el Atleti, pero si se empeñan en entrar con paredes por el centro del área (qué puta moda) la llevan clara.
Hoy hay que tirar desde el borde del área... Mira ayer DeBruyne---


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

vamos coñio que solo es un golllllllllllllll


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> vamos coñio que solo es un golllllllllllllll



Pinta bien, tranqui.
Yo creo que pasa el Atleti hoy.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

» Canal 7 En Vivo - ROJADIRECTA | Tarjeta Roja TV


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Chelsea vs Atletico de Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams Link 4


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

@artemis MARICON


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Estaban en el plató (en la previa) los Ingleses dándole la clave a Simeone:
el portero del Chelsea falla mucho con los pies y si se le presiona arriba se pone muy nervioso.

Si Simeone no ha trabajado eso es un fallo que habrá que apuntarle.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

YA se estan subiendo....


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

huy que empujón al borde del área más descarao madre


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Yo veo uno de los peores Chelseas de la última década... pero no se qué le pasa al Atleti que parece un equipo peor de lo que realmente es...
No se si les falta creérselo o es de actitud...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Al menos no ha sacado a Correa #horror


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Yo veo uno de los peores Chelseas de la última década... pero no se qué le pasa al Atleti que parece un equipo peor de lo que realmente es...
> No se si les falta creérselo o es de actitud...



Le pasa que van cagaos porque es mucha responsabilidad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Y lo de Suárez en Champions tiene que ser algo psicológico... no me jodas...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

penalty


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

¿que pasa con el VAR?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty



tirándose así los árbitros guiris no pican.
No digo que no haya contacto, ojo, pero es fuera...


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty



Y van dos penaltys además


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tirándose así los árbitros guiris no pican.
> No digo que no haya contacto, ojo, pero es fuera...



le agarra pero que te cagas...en la toma trasera se ve de puta madre y es dentro


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> le agarra pero que te cagas...en la toma trasera se ve de puta madre y es dentro



en la retrans inglesa no han puesto la toma trasera, sólo desde el lateral (y parece en el círculo del área)


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en la retrans inglesa no han puesto la toma trasera, sólo desde el lateral (y parece en el círculo del área)



pues se ve un primer plano de Azpilicueta agarrando de la cintura a Carrasco


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

estaba claro


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



que no es el fin del mundo coño, que queda mucho partido

venga forsa aleti


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

nah, el Atleti no hace 2 goles ni de coña...


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nah, el Atleti no hace 2 goles ni de coña...



cosas más dificiles ha hecho el Aleti


----------



## Lemavos (17 Mar 2021)

@artemis


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> cosas más dificiles ha hecho el Aleti



está claro, pero hoy no.
No se les ve con espíritu hoy.


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> está claro, pero hoy no.
> No se les ve con espíritu hoy.



queda muchísimo...que el arbitro se haga el orejas en su área también desanima


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Chelsea 100% de efectividad. Un tiro, un gol.
Manda huevos-


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

La liga hay que seguir peleandola...no es fácil mantener lo que está haciendo el aleti este año, que va primero con tanta diferencia (otros años iba a remolque)


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

ESte no perdona un duro...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

El aleti puede jugar muy bien pero estan restringidos por el racanismo del entrenador este...


----------



## Lemavos (17 Mar 2021)

@artemis ????


----------



## - CONANÍN - (17 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta:
- En el caso más que probable de que se quede fuera de Champions hoy... ¿sirve eso para quitarse presión y estar frescos para ganar la liga de calle?
O por el contrario, aunque vayan más frescos de partidos, el batacazo anímico les puede hacer perder varios partidos en liga y peligrar?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> - En el caso más que probable de que se quede fuera de Champions hoy... ¿sirve eso para quitarse presión y estar frescos para ganar la liga de calle?
> O por el contrario, aunque vayan más frescos de partidos, el batacazo anímico les puede hacer perder varios partidos en liga y peligrar?



Con la ventaja tan corta que tenemos el cholo se cagará patas abajo y saldrá a los partidos con el autobus. Como si lo viera. Y palmaremos.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Luis suarez ha salido matadisimo hoy al partido, savic esta de resaka, y otros que no se como se planifican los partidos...


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

No lloréis tanto que esta eliminatoria la pasáis.


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> - En el caso más que probable de que se quede fuera de Champions hoy... ¿sirve eso para quitarse presión y estar frescos para ganar la liga de calle?
> O por el contrario, aunque vayan más frescos de partidos, el batacazo anímico les puede hacer perder varios partidos en liga y peligrar?



Todo lo que sea quitarse partidos es descanso...pero claro a este nivel que te eliminen en champions no es un dato positivo, andarríos

en cuanto al apartado anímico no es algo que le influya mucho al Aleti precisamente. Eso le pasa al que tiene grandes esperanzas en ganar un torneo, como a los brasileños en los mundiales, pero eso a nosotros no nos influye


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Saul está tambien ketcagas. Sale dembele....


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Joder que ha sacado a carrasco....


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Ahora que se saque a correa por joao, como si lo viera...


----------



## tururut12 (17 Mar 2021)

¡Qué partido tan incómodo para el Atleti! Es un quiero y no puedo.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Fisicamente estamos muy mal...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Menuda mano de oblak (voy con 2 minutos de retraso)


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

Cuando es un cagón y se encierra decís que no vale, hoy que está apretando y atacando decís que tampoco vale... no entiendo nada.


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

Será que Guárrez ha hecho un partidazo. Te cambio a Correa por lucas Váter cuando quieras.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Cuando es un cagón y se encierra decís que no vale, hoy que está apretando y atacando decís que tampoco vale... no entiendo nada.



No tienen forma fisica para este partido, no se puede atacar a velocidad de tortuga... Es mala planificacion del partido, racanismo, no llegar al partido con tus mejores jugadores en la mejor forma. Es un entrenador para segunda division o la liga argentina...


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (17 Mar 2021)

El patético palma y al Madrid le caen unos milloncejos extras. 

A mamarla y gracias por los servicios prestados.


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No tienen forma fisica para este partido, no se puede atacar a velocidad de tortuga... Es mala planificacion del partido, racanismo, no llegar al partido con tus mejores jugadores en la mejor forma. Es un entrenador para segunda division o la liga argentina...



Pero hombre, aunque no le llegue el físico tiene que presionar arriba, va perdiendo. Yo creo que hoy no es tanta culpa del cholo, es que la cagó en la ida y ahora tiene que descubrirse más para arreglarlo y por eso le matan a la contra, pero yo diría que hoy no está jugando mal el atleti.


----------



## Lemavos (17 Mar 2021)

Qué bueno es Suárez


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> El patético palma y al Madrid le caen unos milloncejos extras.
> 
> A mamarla y gracias por los servicios prestados.



Ahí ahí, haciendo amigos riéndote del atleti mientras el varça tiene presidente gracias al aval de un tío que ha pedido 300 millones de dinero público. Prefiero que gane el atleit y ganarles en la final antes que alegrarme de que un equipo de ingleses gane.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Qué bueno es Suárez
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600591



Por qué no te callas?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Ahí ahí, haciendo amigos riéndote del atleti mientras el varça tiene presidente gracias al aval de un tío que ha pedido 300 millones de dinero público. Prefiero que gane el atleit y ganarles en la final antes que alegrarme de que un equipo de ingleses gane.



Abrazzo...


----------



## Lemavos (17 Mar 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por qué no te callas?



Dile a artemis que es un pringao.

Le gusta reírse de los demás pero no que se rían de él. 

Xdddd


----------



## tururut12 (17 Mar 2021)

¿Los jugadores del Atleti saben que se puede chutar desde fuera del área?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (17 Mar 2021)

Lo siento por los aficionados atléticos. SIMEONE VETE YA!!


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Dile a artemis que es un pringao.
> 
> Le gusta reírse de los demás pero no que se rían de él.
> 
> Xdddd



SAbes que tengo a @artemis en el Ignore por motivos sanitarios...


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Ahí ahí, haciendo amigos riéndote del atleti mientras el varça tiene presidente gracias al aval de un tío que ha pedido 300 millones de dinero público. Prefiero que gane el atleit y ganarles en la final antes que alegrarme de que un equipo de ingleses gane.



Pues yo prefiero no ganaros ninguna final y que os eliminen a vosotros


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Como perdemos el balon...No acabamos ni una jugada...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Madre mia Hermoso, que lio...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

No bajan no suben, llorente no sigue porque no hay naide... Vaya tela...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

El rudiger y el zuema esos son de rugby?


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero no ganaros ninguna final y que os eliminen a vosotros



Ya bueno, miedosos ha habido siempre, además: nunca nos vais a ganar una final de champions.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

roja a savic. Muy inteligente. Ahora a protestar para peder mas tiempo. Menudos gilipollas...


----------



## tururut12 (17 Mar 2021)

¡Cuánto se ha amariconado el fútbol! Eso en los 70 y 80 era falta en ataque sin tarjeta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

chelsea gana todos los balones,nos supera en fisico. nos resbala el balon,perdemosel balon continuamente,,el chelsea perecejugar con 13


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (17 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Ahí ahí, haciendo amigos riéndote del atleti mientras el varça tiene presidente gracias al aval de un tío que ha pedido 300 millones de dinero público. Prefiero que gane el atleit y ganarles en la final antes que alegrarme de que un equipo de ingleses gane.



Si el pateti pierde. El Madrid recibe más dinero de la UEFA por ser el único equipo español en cuartos. 

Con suerte el Chelsea les mete 3 más para que vuelvan calentitos a Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

*VAMOS ALETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

mira que RENUNCIAR a costa


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Si el pateti pierde. El Madrid recibe más dinero de la UEFA por ser el único equipo español en cuartos.
> 
> Con suerte el Chelsea les mete 3 más para que vuelvan calentitos a Madrid.



Dinero para mantener a lucas váter, gordisco... pero sí, por intereses económicos es evidente que lo mejor sería que todos cayeran en fase de grupos menos nosotros.


----------



## tolomeo (17 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que ya va siendo hora de que el cholo al puto carrer


----------



## barullo (17 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Ya bueno, miedosos ha habido siempre, además: nunca nos vais a ganar una final de champions.



no es cuestión de miedo sino de experiencia: 

mira qué claro tienes que nunca os vamos a ganar en ese trance...eso sólo lo saben seguro los ladrones


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

maDRE mia, habeis visto el kante como se ha ido? Esto parece campeones     Cuando juegas tu, jugamos todos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

jugamos al trote el chelsea llega a todo como si tuvieran un iman en los pies


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

vease como el negro lo pare


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Cuales seran los objetivos del cholo? Clasificarse para la europaleague?

@artemis MARICON


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

aqui el unico que ha hecho peligro a sido joao ,en medio de un chelsea que nos supera en cualqier contacto fisico


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

joao remata al muñeco. Negricius version portuguesa...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

ADIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ADIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

derroicion fisica ..gracias a nuestra cantidad demencial de partidos..


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Voy a ver la rueda de prensa porque quiero ver la cara del cholo...


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2021)

A centrarse a la Liga y jugar partido por semana a luchar contra Carlos Velasco Carballo y los suyos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

y sigo sin saberse proque costa HUYO asi sin mas


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Mar 2021)

como palmeis la lija corrupta yo que vosotros me borraba


----------



## unedfederico (17 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> no es cuestión de miedo sino de experiencia:
> 
> mira qué claro tienes que nunca os vamos a ganar en ese trance...eso sólo lo saben seguro los ladrones


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Mar 2021)

Una pena, no ha podido ser. El nivel general de los equipos españoles es de pena este año.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Una pena, no ha podido ser. El nivel general de los equipos españoles es de pena este año.



bueno el sevilla ,cometio 2 pifias en la ida QUE no habia cometido en todo el año..
el FARSA puso a pique de central y resultado se comieron 3 goles ...
el madrid tiene la FLOR...
y el atletico jugamos en bucarest y por motivos inexplicables renunciamos a costa que era el que DABA la MALA HOSTIA necesaria para estos partidos...
otras ligas no tiene tantos casos de COVID. ni un calendario tan demencial..pero bueno...
granada elimino al lider del calcio
y el villareal ahi sigue..

el CALCIO se queda sin representantes en champions...y alemania solo le quedan y la premier con 3...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

la LIGA esta derroida fisicamente comparado con el BAYERN que es una apisonadora imparable...


----------



## Cuqui (17 Mar 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo siento por los aficionados atléticos. SIMEONE VETE YA!!



Con koke y saul/lemar para controlar y gestionar el juego que coño va a hacer simeone...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Con koke y saul/lemar para controlar y gestionar el juego que coño va a hacer simeone...



lemar ha resucitado,,hoy koke lo perdia todo...cuando eso no es lo normal..


----------



## Edge2 (17 Mar 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Con koke y saul/lemar para controlar y gestionar el juego que coño va a hacer simeone...



Simeone ha creado y modelado el equipo como le ha salido de los cojones los ultimos 10 años. El tipo ya ha llegado a su nivel maximo de incompetencia. No se como aun haya gente que lo defienda, poco favor haceis al aleti...


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y sigo sin saberse proque costa HUYO asi sin mas



Ya te.lo.conte, casinllega a las manos con Nelson vivas


----------



## Vikingo2016 (17 Mar 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Con koke y saul/lemar para controlar y gestionar el juego que coño va a hacer simeone...



Pues que los eche. Lemar lo ficho Simeone entonces? Que no renueve jugadores y los eche, que fiche.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ya te.lo.conte, casinllega a las manos con Nelson vivas



Y?..pues mira el despluegue fisico..si es el preparador fisico quiza tuviera razon


----------



## barullo (18 Mar 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Una pena, no ha podido ser. El nivel general de los equipos españoles es de pena este año.




Pues ganamos la Eurocopa ya verás


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ganamos la Eurocopa ya verás



convocando a centrales que no juegan dificil...porque nuestradebilidad es la porteria y la defensa...


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (18 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Dinero para mantener a lucas váter, gordisco... pero sí, por intereses económicos es evidente que lo mejor sería que todos cayeran en fase de grupos menos nosotros.



Como si Flóper se lo gasta en putas y barcos. 

HALA MADRID.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ganamos la Eurocopa ya verás



Con mierdas secas como Busquets lo dudo y Ramos en plan Zubizarreta, el tio todavía se lo cree y no es ni top 10 porque ni juega


----------



## ravenare (18 Mar 2021)

artemis dijo:


> A centrarse a la Liga y jugar partido por semana a luchar contra Carlos Velasco Carballo y los suyos



Jajajaja. Otra cholada que te comes. Te acuerdas cuando hace meses hablabas de nadaplete? Que jodido es ser un bocamierda amen de mascota de un judío eh? El nadaplete es vuestro estado natural, por algo os conocen como el pupas.

Cero Champions. Y con la mierda en el culo. Cho Cho cho cholete. Ahora rebate este nuevo fracaso con avales de Laporta.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Mar 2021)

Los aficionados del Atlético cuando pedirán la dimisión de Cholo Simeone??

Tened dignidad joder.


----------



## artemis (18 Mar 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja. Otra cholada que te comes. Te acuerdas cuando hace meses hablabas de nadaplete? Que jodido es ser un bocamierda amen de mascota de un judío eh? El nadaplete es vuestro estado natural, por algo os conocen como el pupas.
> 
> Cero Champions. Y con la mierda en el culo. Cho Cho cho cholete. Ahora rebate este nuevo fracaso con avales de Laporta.



a mi me preocuparia optar a un nadaplete teniendo un presupuesto de mas de MIL MILLONES DE EUROS... al Atleti se le exige competir, estar todos los años en champions, no los titulos... para eso no tenemos presupuestos astronómicos


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Mar 2021)

Simeone: "Estoy muy bien, esta Champions nos costó y hay que aceptarlo"

Busca las diferencias




1ª: El de la izquierda es el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo


----------



## artemis (18 Mar 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Los aficionados del Atlético cuando pedirán la dimisión de Cholo Simeone??
> 
> Tened dignidad joder.



A mi me fascina que todos los que quieren que dimita el Cholo son los que no son del Atleti...

_Ladran Sancho_, señal de que cabalgamos


----------



## Dr.Muller (18 Mar 2021)

Hola mi más sentido pésame merecida eliminación 
el ANO que viene será mejor


----------



## Makay98 (18 Mar 2021)

Aunque el suelo del Cholo es el techo para cualquier entrenador que estuviera al mando del atleti, lo cierto es que el Cholo yo no creo que vuelva a conseguir cosas relevantes con el equipo


----------



## barullo (18 Mar 2021)

Mourinho al guano jojo


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mourinho al guano jojo



Y en la Premier están más cerca del descenso que del Manchester City


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2021)

Son uno de los top 20 que más pasta manejan, a ver si va a parecer que son unos pobrecitos y el Oporto mismamente están siendo muchísimo más rentable

Deloitte Football Money League


----------



## HATE (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2021)

La obsesión por la copa de Europa siempre ha sido de otros

De hecho durante los treinta y tantos años que tardaron en atracar otra (pero esta ya en color) no ganaban para antidepresivos ni paraban de rabiar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2021)

Gracias al retrasado que hace los calendarios en la liga .madrid liverpool madird farsa y liverpool Madrid en una sola semana..
Una oportunidad para sacar puntos mientras los demas se destrozan y lopetegui sigue recortando distancias


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Son uno de los top 20 que más pasta manejan, a ver si va a parecer que son unos pobrecitos y el Oporto mismamente están siendo muchísimo más rentable
> 
> Deloitte Football Money League



El Oporto todos los años lucha por ganar la Champions. Porque su mentalidad, la del equipo, presidente y aficionados es ganar.

A veces lo consiguen y otras no, pero siempre salen a ganar.

Oporto es una ciudad de 218 mil habitantes, vende jugadores buenos casi todos los años, todos los años tienen que hacer un equipo nuevo y siempre compiten y Dan la cara.

Este año cuartos de momento, a ver si llegan a semis.

Y os recuerdo que es campeón de Europa 2 veces y ea campeón de la Uefa.


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2021)

Se nota las palabras de Velasco Carballo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Alaves embutido del espiritu del matagigantes tirandose al suelo a la minima


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

Hoy no pueden perder puntos ni de coña, vienen partidos paco de mierda internacionales que vienen de pitufa y se puede corregir todo... la otra opción es que se vaya el cholo a tomar por el culo


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy no pueden perder puntos ni de coña, vienen partidos paco de mierda internacionales que vienen de pitufa y se puede corregir todo... la otra opción es que se vaya el cholo a tomar por el culo



De momento ganando (acabo de llegar) pero de acuerdo: si palmamos o empatamos en casa con estos apaga y vámonos


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De momento ganando (acabo de llegar) pero de acuerdo: si palmamos o empatamos en casa con estos apaga y vámonos



Lo siguiente es el Zerdilla...


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo siguiente es el Zerdilla...



Por eso digo...en ese partido se puede dar cualquier resultado pero hoy hay que ganar si o si


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por eso digo...en ese partido se puede dar cualquier resultado pero hoy hay que ganar si o si



Lo único positivo es que a la hora de la verdac, el Zerdilla nunca demuestra nada, la Real hoy puede sacar un empate


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo único positivo es que a la hora de la verdac, el Zerdilla nunca demuestra nada, la Real hoy puede sacar un empate



De la real no esperes nada aunque sería cojonudo que puntuase

Lo bueno de ir primeros es que dependes de ti mismo, en cambio el mandril/barsa tienen que encomendarse a san árbitro o tirar de maletines y dependen de terceros para alcanzarnos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Regalos del var..


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

Esos penales en el que el defensa se come la hostia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Menos mal que esta oblack para parar estos amaños


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Si los equipos demigrantes peleasen como lo hacen contra el atletico..no estarian peleando por no descender


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De la real no esperes nada aunque sería cojonudo que puntuase



Pues acabo de ver una acción individual de las que ya no tiene Messi...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si los equipos demigrantes peleasen como lo hacen contra el atletico..no estarian peleando por no descender



Eso pasaría si los derechos los repartieran bien


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2021)

A mamarla Carballo a mamarla hijo de puta


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues acabo de ver una acción individual de las que ya no tiene Messi...



Van 0-3 asi que lo que yo te decía


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Van 0-3 asi que lo que yo te decía



0-4 

La hostia de injusto eh...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Eso pasaría si los derechos los repartieran bien



Y DALE CON LO de los derechos...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y DALE CON LO de los derechos...



¿Te mola que equipos arruinados pero con presupuestos de casi mil millones no sean ni de los top 10 de la champions?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Te mola que equipos arruinados pero con presupuestos de casi mil millones no sean ni de los top 10 de la champions?



1ºen españa hubo ladrillazos..por confiarlo todo en ladrilleros....
2ºaqui esto no es la premier con propietarios escalvistas rusos judios moros y demas asiaticos mas crueles aun que cagan oro....
que hubieran hecho giras americanas del sur como nosotros...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 1ºen españa hubo ladrillazos..por confiarlo todo en ladrilleros....
> 2ºaqui esto no es la premier con propietarios escalvistas rusos judios moros y demas asiaticos mas crueles aun que cagan oro....
> que hubieran hecho giras americanas del sur como nosotros...



Giras de qué, circos para retrasados, eso es una pvta hez que nunca se ha podido permitir un Villareal CF, la liga de mierda y sin interés alguno es cosa de dos y cada diec años la gama el Atleti, que maneja 200 millones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Giras de qué, circos para retrasados, eso es una pvta hez que nunca se ha podido permitir un Villareal CF, la liga de mierda y sin interés alguno es cosa de dos y cada diec años la gama el Atleti, que maneja 200 millones



MANEJAMOS ESOS MILLONES gracias a esa sgiras de vender camisetas en sudacalandia


----------



## Lemavos (21 Mar 2021)

CAGOOOOOOOOOMETRO EN EL WANDA 





Saludad a artemis de mi parte xdddd


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> MANEJAMOS ESOS MILLONES gracias a esa sgiras de vender camisetas en sudacalandia



¿Quién coños cuenta esas mentiras paco? Las camisetas made in China dan para mantener las tiendas de mierda pero en pleno centro (por cierto...) y poco más


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Quién coños cuenta esas mentiras paco? Las camisetas made in China dan para mantener las tiendas de mierda pero en pleno centro (por cierto...) y poco más



tambie sobrevivimos a base de llegar a champions todos los años..y haciendo una politica de fichajes ya que gracias a los petrodolares ,los moros ingleses crearon una burbuja de medianias a precio de oro


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tambie sobrevivimos a base de llegar a champions todos los años..y haciendo una politica de fichajes ya que gracias a los petrodolares ,los moros ingleses crearon una burbuja de medianias a precio de oro



El problema es que en la liga ni eso, tenemos reponedores del DIA% con salarios de hingeniero...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que en la liga ni eso, tenemos reponedores del DIA% con salarios de hingeniero...



el covid ha ayudado a acabar con la burbuja de la premier y psg


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el covid ha ayudado a acabar con la burbuja de la premier y psg



En EEUU hace eones que decidieron cómo hacer las cosas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> En EEUU hace eones que decidieron cómo hacer las cosas



SI LA MSL ES una liga cerrada donde no se puede ascender ni descender,,te imaginas tu que el bilbao se cambie de ciudad?,usa no tiene historia..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2021)

Que nos jugamos la liga contra nuestro rival directo el Sevilla


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Preparados para la encerrona de los de Velasco Carballo?


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2021)

Sevilla FC vs Atletico de Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams Link 3


Watch Sevilla FC vs Atletico de Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Sevilla FC vs Atletico de Madrid. FB stream for Sevilla FC vs Atletico de Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop. Link 3




fbstream.me


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Acabo de ver que el árbitro es el infame Gil Manzano, podéis apagar la tele


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Ya veras como nos toca en el Camp Nou otra vez, este o Mateu


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

A nosotros nos pitan cualquier roce como penalti en contra y al revés TODO OK JOSE LUIS


----------



## ravenare (4 Abr 2021)

Llorones tirad a puerta.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Abr 2021)

Pues ya teneis la liga... perdida


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Puto ROBO


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2021)

Menudos subnormales, acabamos 4 o 5. Me hago de Bayern.

@artemis maricon.


----------



## ravenare (4 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Puto ROBO



Puto gordo. Traga duro mascota de la judiada. Acabareis terceros o cuartos.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2021)

Y la proxima semana un monton de bajas. A la mierda.


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Gil Manzano haciendo su trabajo y nos limpiaba tres para el siguiente partido


----------



## ravenare (4 Abr 2021)

No seais llorones. Después del gol no habéis tenido cojones a crear peligro ni oportunidades. La Liga esta denostada pero no merece un campeon tan racano.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Abr 2021)

Y mañana la farsa tiene un partido-masaje contra el pacodolid


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 Abr 2021)

Simeone vete ya!!! La liga la gana el barca o el R.Madrid.


----------



## Manero (4 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Gil Manzano haciendo su trabajo y nos limpiaba tres para el siguiente partido



Eso por pretender competir una Liga al Madrid, ahora os jodeis y recibis de la misma medicina que nos aplican a nosotros cada vez que tenemos una Liga igualada con los merengoides.

Si cuando pasan cosas como lo sucedido con el VAR tras la reanudación de la Liga pasada se plantasen los 19 equipos restantes podría arreglarse algo. Pero como aquí solo se quejan todos cuando les pasa a ellos en lugar de unirse contra la corrupción pues así no se soluciona nada.


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Eso por pretender competir una Liga al Madrid, ahora os jodeis y recibis de la misma medicina que nos aplican a nosotros cada vez que tenemos una Liga igualada con los merengoides.
> 
> Si cuando pasan cosas como lo sucedido con el VAR tras la reanudación de la Liga pasada se plantasen los 19 equipos restantes podría arreglarse algo. Pero como aquí solo se quejan todos cuando les pasa a ellos en lugar de unirse contra la corrupción pues así no se soluciona nada.



Jajajajaja claro, y casualmente la casta trampes y trampas beneficiada... Anda iros a tomar por culo, si no manipulais no ganais


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Simeone vete ya!!! La liga la gana el barca o el R.Madrid.



Velasco Carballo es el culpable, vikingo


----------



## golden graham (4 Abr 2021)

El enesimo ridiculo del vendehumos argentino que ya solo engaña a paletos y a su prensa comprada. Saul y koke son unos paquetes del tamaño de la carpa de un circo.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2021)

Putos Cholistas...


----------



## golden graham (4 Abr 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Putos Cholistas...



Cholistas = cancer


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2021)

El VAR de puente de semana santa


----------



## Lemavos (4 Abr 2021)

Madre mía artemis, 

Ni con Luis Suárez regalado


----------



## Manero (4 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja claro, y casualmente la casta trampes y trampas beneficiada... Anda iros a tomar por culo, si no manipulais no ganais



Llorón y no te enteras de la película, lo tienes todo. Y si jugarais a algo y metierais 5 goles por partido nadie os robaría nada, pero con el juego rácano de Simeone vais de cabeza a otra temporada en blanco.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2021)

Hay que evitar las celebraciones en tiempos de cómic y el Atleti no garantiza el orden. La Liga debe entregarse a algún equipo de orden


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2021)

Desde que nos atacó Velasco Carballo públicamente hemos perdido 10 puntos casualidad? Ni de coña


----------



## Seronoser (5 Abr 2021)

Seguimos líderes.
Y ya quedan solo 9 partidos.
Vamos!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguimos líderes.
> Y ya quedan solo 9 partidos.
> Vamos!



La próxima semana ya no seréis líderes. 

Ja ja ja jaaa


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


>



No me extraña que nos trinquen en la semana de las manos, en el partido del Sevilla y ayer con Jordi Alba

Saludines


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> La próxima semana ya no seréis líderes.
> 
> Ja ja ja jaaa



La próxima semana lo mismo estamos muertos   
De momento el Atleti líder, a seguir comiéndonos el culo


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2021)

Hoy todos los que podáis animad aqui al Liverpool y poned enlace a algún stream para ver el partido


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy todos los que podáis animad aqui al Liverpool y poned enlace a algún stream para ver el partido



Yo creo que gana el Liverpool 0-2, o 0-3. 

Nadaplete del Madrid y Zidane al carajo al final de temporada.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Abr 2021)

Última hora : El Atlético de Madrid compró un camión de dodotis para las últimas jornadas de liga. 

Ya huele a mierda.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2021)

A ver un enlace al Liverpool pero que se vea holles


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Abr 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo creo que gana el Liverpool 0-2, o 0-3.
> 
> Nadaplete del Madrid y Zidane al carajo al final de temporada.



Me cito: Flipando estoy con que el Madrid va ganando 3-1 al Liverpool . Y encima 2 goles de Vinicius. Esto es la hostia.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Abr 2021)

Real Betis Atletico Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Real Betis Atletico Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Real Betis Atletico Madrid. FB stream for Real Betis Atletico Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




fbstream.me


----------



## Edge2 (11 Abr 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2021)

Id comentando que no puedo verlo de momento, caraestacas


----------



## Suprimo (11 Abr 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Ha durado poquito...


----------



## artemis (11 Abr 2021)

Increíble, el arbitro ha intentado agredir a Carrasco, no sancionan una patada que lesiona a Joao, Penalti a Carrasco que no pitan... VELASCO CARBALLA HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA


----------



## Edge2 (11 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Id comentando que no puedo verlo de momento, caraestacas



el hundimiento


----------



## Edge2 (11 Abr 2021)

Otro paradon de oblak, que desastre... Lesion tripier, joao, te cagas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

la defensa de 3 da pena siempre que la usamos nos clavan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

ala otro lesionado mas...si me veo que COSTA si tenia razon con irse a las manos con el preparador fisico


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2021)

La conspiración arbitral de las faltitas pitadas en contra del Atleti 
Imposible jugar así. 
La liga la decide la OMS también


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

jope cualquier rocea aun jugador del betis es falta


----------



## artemis (11 Abr 2021)

Indecente el Arbitraje, no descarto que intente remetar para meter goles del Betis el muy hijo de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

7 otro leisonado mas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

y eso pasa por no tener delanteros...costa lo dejamos marchar gratis y con el dinero que supuestamente nos ahorramos no trajeron a nadie,,salvo un dembele defectuoso


----------



## ravenare (11 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Indecente el Arbitraje, no descarto que intente remetar para meter goles del Betis el muy hijo de puta



Ayer reías. Hoy rabias...y como siempre la culpa de los árbitros. Jodete por sinvergüenza y mala persona.


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otro paradon de oblak, que desastre... Lesion tripier, joao, te cagas...



El Espiritu de Vicente Calderón nos ronda no me jodas 

(que es el orejas que habló de que pareciamos el pupas por primera vez en la Historia...además de gafe bocazas)


----------



## artemis (11 Abr 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Ayer reías. Hoy rabias...y como siempre la culpa de los árbitros. Jodete por sinvergüenza y mala persona.



Monger, desde que salió Carlos Velasco Carballo hablando contra el Atleti ya dije que no había nada que hacer


----------



## hartman (11 Abr 2021)

los sevillanos os jodimos la liga en dos semanas.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

Seguimos líderes.
Un partido menos, y un punto más.

Ahora vienen dos jornadas interesantes para afianzarse, contra Huesca y Eibar en casa.
Y a remar para las últimas 6 jornadas.
Vamossss


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

hartman dijo:


> los sevillanos os jodimos la liga en dos semanas.



Al revés, el Sevilla nos la dará en el Cuernabéu dentro de unas semanas.


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y eso pasa por no tener delanteros...costa lo dejamos marchar gratis y con el dinero que supuestamente nos ahorramos no trajeron a nadie,,salvo un dembele defectuoso



La plantilla es corta todos los años

Lo de Costa tampoco es normal liarte casi a hostias con un asistente del Cholo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La plantilla es corta todos los años
> 
> Lo de Costa tampoco es normal liarte casi a hostias con un asistente del Cholo



pues quiza tuviera razon si esa fuera la causa real...


----------



## Manero (11 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Monger, desde que salió Carlos Velasco Carballo hablando contra el Atleti ya dije que no había nada que hacer



Claro que no tenéis nada que hacer, te lo he dicho muchas veces que jugarse la Liga contra el Madrid significa que te van a robar la cartera jornada tras jornada. Y en lugar de hacer algo a lo que te dedicas es a reirte de nosotros cuando nos roban. Como bien dice @ravenare jodete por sinvergüenza y mala persona.

Y voy a buscar una toalla que tus lloros me han dejado más empapado que Messi ayer durante la tormenta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2021)

El gol del Petis ha estado bonito y la jugada del gol del atleti.
El resto, un rollo de partido. 
El árbitro parando todo por faltitas, faltitas, faltitas tontas y nada más.


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al revés, el Sevilla nos la dará en el Cuernabéu dentro de unas semanas.



¿el Sevilla ganando en el Cuernabeu? yo no recuerdo tal cosa en mucho tiempo, por lo general se dejan follar por el mandril y mucho más en su casa

Además en el cuernabéu va a ser dificil porque lo tienen empantanao, caratrucha  

No confies mucho en ello, mejor que los nuestros saquen los puntos adelante porque depender de sevillas no lo veo la verdad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Abr 2021)

Y por supuesto la uefa nos mete 4 partidos de sancion..a savic


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2021)

Un enlace ameegos...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll del inutil de correa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll, otra vez correa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2021)

ningun enlace funciona casualmente


----------



## Seronoser (18 Abr 2021)

Vamos chavales.
Otra semana líderes, o al menos hasta el jueves.
A seguir remando.
7 finales quedan.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vamos chavales.
> Otra semana líderes, o al menos hasta el jueves.
> A seguir remando.
> 7 finales quedan.



Por ahora vamos los primeros...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Abr 2021)

Hasta el partido con el barsa nada, hoy el Madrit va con la broza y un poco más pero juegan con el filial


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2021)

El sevilla se acerca lo que es malo,ya que estan mas frescos y sin COVID oyga


----------



## artemis (19 Abr 2021)

El Atlético de Madrid se une como Club Fundador a la Superliga

La verdad es que en este tema estoy expectante... ni a favor ni en contra por ahora, a ver mas adelante, lo único que me escama es que lo organiza Florentimo por lo que nace ya corrupta la liga, será tipo copa de Europa, que las primeras seis las robo directamente el mandril


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Abr 2021)

Parece que el Villarreal está molesto, esperaba una llamada del Atlético para entrar en la Superliga aunque sea como invitado... 









El recado de Fernando Roig al Atlético por la Superliga


Después de conocerse que Real Madrid, Barcelona y Atlético de Madrid son, en estos momentos, los tres únicos españoles que figuran como fundadores de la nueva




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Abr 2021)

Soy socio desde el año del doblete, he visto el infierno en segunda, y los años intrascendentes de torres. 
Si el atleti no se retracta y se pira de esa mierda elitista, rompo el carnet. 
Así de claro.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Soy socio desde el año del doblete, he visto el infierno en segunda, y los años intrascendentes de torres.
> Si el atleti no se retracta y se pira de esa mierda elitista, rompo el carnet.
> Así de claro.



Porque claro, con el patrocinio de Wanda no procedió, es más, ¿por qué creeis que está el Atleti en esta SL más que para vender a chinalandia?


----------



## barullo (20 Abr 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Soy socio desde el año del doblete, he visto el infierno en segunda, y los años intrascendentes de torres.
> Si el atleti no se retracta y se pira de esa mierda elitista, rompo el carnet.
> Así de claro.



A mi no me parece mala idea pero con la inclusión de partidos en abierto

Ya que dicen que quieren salvar el fútbol deben incluir otras fórmulas aparte del formato "pagar por ver" al que sólo pueden acceder los "ricos" y los que piratean la señal, así que ese discurso buenista del Padre prior Florentimo de salvar el fútbol para todos no se sostiene.

Con esa cantidad de clubs y partidos en una superliga te pueden poner en abierto un Arsenal-Aleti o un Inter-Liverpool perfectamente y siguen ganando dinero y promocionando el fútbol como deporte.

Si no lo hacen tan exclusivo me parece bien, pero para que sea igual que la champions entonces no merece la pena al menos de cara al espectador (que ya ve pagando en los cruces partidos al más alto nivel)


----------



## Kemekago4 (21 Abr 2021)

Si hoy el Atlético no se retracta y sigue lamiendole el culo a Flo, yo me piro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi no me parece mala idea pero con la inclusión de partidos en abierto
> 
> Ya que dicen que quieren salvar el fútbol deben incluir otras fórmulas aparte del formato "pagar por ver" al que sólo pueden acceder los "ricos" y los que piratean la señal, así que ese discurso buenista del Padre prior Florentimo de salvar el fútbol para todos no se sostiene.
> 
> ...



Ah el discurso de estamos arruinados y hay que salvar el fútbol..no cuadra cuando se gastan 120 millones por un gordo


----------



## artemis (21 Abr 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Parece que el Villarreal está molesto, esperaba una llamada del Atlético para entrar en la Superliga aunque sea como invitado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fernando Roig siempre esta molesto con el atlético, y eso que es que somos el club que mas y mejor le hemos comprado, Forlan, Godin el pufo de Vietto ect... 

Parece que la superliga de Florentimo ya esta herida de muerte... ahora el se llevará todas las hostias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Fernando Roig siempre esta molesto con el atlético, y eso que es que somos el club que mas y mejor le hemos comprado, Forlan, Godin el pufo de Vietto ect...
> 
> Parece que la superliga de Florentimo ya esta herida de muerte... ahora el se llevará todas las hostias



O eso era un plan para que la uefa suelte mas pasta...
Como la que se toma somniferos...para llamar la atencion..


----------



## Kemekago4 (21 Abr 2021)

El atleti está fuera de esa mierda, y lo hemos rematado. 
Aúpa atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2021)

Gol Gol Gol


----------



## barullo (22 Abr 2021)

Voy a ver si pillo vídeo sin caídas


----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Voy a ver si pillo vídeo sin caídas








» Atletico Madrid vs Huesca En Vivo | LaLiga | J-31


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Huesca en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## artemis (22 Abr 2021)

3 puntos más, un partido menos...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2021)

6 finales.
Vamos chavales


----------



## Kemekago4 (25 Abr 2021)

Un empujóncito más, ya casi lo tenemos.


----------



## artemis (25 Abr 2021)

Gil Manzano en el VAR... Atención a la encerrona tras el robo que nos hizo en Sevilla con las manos de OCampos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Abr 2021)

Espero que apalicen a los vascos. La liga para Jesús Gil...


----------



## ravenare (25 Abr 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Espero que apalicen a los vascos. La liga para Jesús Gil...



Jajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (25 Abr 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ravenare (25 Abr 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Te lo dije antes tío. Eres un gafe de cojones. Avre grande.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Abr 2021)

FUERA EL CHOLO, FUERA FUERA FUERA

@artemis MARICON...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Abr 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Te lo dije antes tío. Eres un gafe de cojones. Avre grande.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Abr 2021)

FUERA EL CHOLO, FUERA FUERA FUERA

@artemis MARICON...


----------



## ravenare (25 Abr 2021)

Cholo estratega. Jajajajaja.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## y esto es todo amigos (25 Abr 2021)

Hasta el Sevilla os va a pasar    hasta el Sevilla


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (25 Abr 2021)

Cholo quédate.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Abr 2021)

Dadle recuerdos a ARTEMIS 




Joder que risas, artemis GORDACO JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## ravenare (26 Abr 2021)

Como se ha escondido hoy la maricona obesa, es un colchoneta de pro. Cho Cho cholete!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2021)

Hoy era para salir con Joao, Suarez y Lemar de inicio. En qué estaban pensando?
De todos modos, parece como si estuvieran intentando ajustar la parte alta de la tabla para darle emoción a la liga, parecen resultados cocinados todos. Me parece todo como falsete.


----------



## Manero (26 Abr 2021)

@artemis donde estas, @artemis?

Entre el trompetazo que os pegaron ayer en Bilbao y el triunfo de Nadal contra el Nº1 del mundo te quedó una buena tarde de domingo ayer. Ah y no me olvido de un nuevo título de Pep.


----------



## t_chip (26 Abr 2021)

!Vaya mierda!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manero (26 Abr 2021)

_"Ningún equipo en toda la historia de la Liga ha tenido 10 puntos sobre el segundo clasificado y ha acabado sin ganar el campeonato. El Atlético de Madrid puede ser el primero."_

Pero es que además el Barça respecto al Atlético llegó a estar a 12 puntos y 2 partidos menos. Ese es el récord que puede dejar para la historia el Cholo, el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo.

Mientras tanto Pep Guardiola:


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2021)

E


Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 639165
> 
> 
> @artemis donde estas, @artemis?
> ...



Ya dije tras el arbitraje de Gil Manzano donde nos meten un gol que han recuperado el balon con la mano, y que espulsan a uno del valladolid porque el farsa no ganaba que esto estaba vendido... desde que el jefe de los arbitros ataco al Atletico de Madrid en público no nos han dejado competir... casualmente Koeman ahora calla como una puta... curioso?


----------



## ravenare (26 Abr 2021)

Curioso es que solo centrando balones a la olla queráis ganar la Liga. El cholo debe quedarse con una buena subida de sueldo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2021)

El Atleti ha perdido 4 partidos raros en toda la liga, 60 goles como soles, el que menos goles encaja, toda la temporada lídeles, 
qué más queréis? El Atleti ya ha ganao la liga, sería risión decir que has ganado una liga la última jornada sin haber sido lídel en toda la temporada, muy raro raro
Que ahora nos hagan lío para que no se celebre por el tema pLandemia, eso ya son otros temas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2021)

@artemis 

No vais a ganar la Liga... Y lo sabes...

PD: Ya te lo dije en su día....


----------



## barullo (29 Abr 2021)

Vaya golpe de suerte, amijous 

el Barsa ha palmado en casa con el Granada...hay que aprovechar este giro inesperado y no fallar ni una mas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (29 Abr 2021)

De nuevo dependeis de vosotros. A ver si no falláis...


----------



## barullo (29 Abr 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> De nuevo dependeis de vosotros. A ver si no falláis...



Es que es eso: no se puede fallar

pero está el partido del Barsa como principal escollo...aunque por otra parte cualquiera te puede ganar y te jode el título

Yo espero que técnico y plantilla se pongan las pilas y echen el resto porque no hay margen para fallos ya...el margen se lo dejaron pulir a lo tonto y así nos vemos ahora de apurados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Abr 2021)

saponjic el otro dia ante el madrid no lo hizo mal ..lo digo para ormper cuando nos plantan un autobus epico


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy el Granada nos ha devuelto el favor de aquella tarde de 2012.
Gracias amigos!!! Siempre en el corazón granaínos!!


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

Uno de los fueras de juego más penosos que he visto nunca, mis dies


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Un penalti que no quita el VARsa y un Gol que nos quita el VARsa... 
VELASCO CARBALLO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2021)

Elche 10 faltas.....0 amarillas
Atlético 4 faltas....2 amarillas.

El Var anula un gol dudoso
El Var anula un penalti...que ni siquiera enseña al árbitro, porque tras el tiro de correa que no es mano, tira Llorente y ese sí es mano.

Contra todo y contra todos


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Uno de los fueras de juego más penosos que he visto nunca, mis dies






Tela


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

El Elche es un equipo paco, no creo que hayan problemas en la segunda parte


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 646004
> 
> 
> Tela



Lamentablemente esta es la Liga corrupta, que pita esto.fuera de juego sin triangular y no.pita las manos.de Ocampos con la que nos meten gol el.sevilla


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Impresionante lo de estos hijos de puta, Salta Kondogbia se lanza el del Elche a por el y pita falta del Atleti ACOJONANTE VELASCO,HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

La defensa es mala como un tumor, con muchísimos problemas para llegar al centro del _canpo _y otro gol anulado


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Venga poned un enlace bueno coño


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Venga poned un enlace bueno coño








FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream


FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.




fbstream.me





Va perfecto en el selular


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream
> 
> 
> FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.
> ...



Jracias estoy con uno de rojadirectaenvivo, pero muy amable


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Jracias estoy con uno de rojadirectaenvivo, pero muy amable



Y pillas un chromecast y a la tele


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y pillas un chromecast y a la tele



Prefiero el pc para esto...

Joder qué entradones hace el Elche ¿no?


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream
> 
> 
> FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.
> ...



Pero si en Movistar se ve de puta madre y en HD...


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

Sale el PCM cuarentón


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sale el PCM cuarentón



Tiene cara de cabrón


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene cara de cabrón



Falta que diga el nick aquí en burbuja


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Jodo esta gente mete unas hostias que Dios tirita


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Jodo esta gente mete unas hostias que Dios tirita



Evidentemente sobran equipos en la pacoliga


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Falta que diga el nick aquí en burbuja



Podría tener muchos nicks con esa geta

Yo me sé de alguno


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Mi mama la que nos ha perdonado


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Joder se me han puesto los huevos de corbata


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Velasco hijo de la grandísima puta, pitais falta la misma mano que anulais el penalti HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

De todas formas al margen del arbitraje no entiendo que el Elche nos encierre en nuestro área...

...pero es igual, el caso es que hemos ganado así que 3 puntos más y un partido menos

A ver si esta noche el Osasuna le echa un par de cojones y se pule a los cuernitos


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2021)

Una vergüenza la mano del final


----------



## barullo (1 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Una vergüenza la mano del final



Yo no la he visto bien con el stream ¿ha sido?


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no la he visto bien con el stream ¿ha sido?



Ha sido igual que la otra.
Pero tú que llevas décadas en esto, ya sabes cómo funciona: norma flexible para el aleti.
Si le puede perjudicar, se pita.
Si le puede beneficiar o no era intencionada o fue solo medio centímetro de la rótula de Suárez....obviamente no es.

Y que conste que Melero y su secuaz del VAR lo han intentado hasta el final.
Tampoco han faltado las amarillas. Indispensables en los partidos del aleti.
Un partido sin amarillas del aleti es como servir nachos sin queso.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2021)

Contra todo y contra todos.
4 finales quedan.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no la he visto bien con el stream ¿ha sido?



No ha sido. Y si lo es, entonces el penalti de la primera parte también lo es, porque ha sido EXACTAMENTE la misma mano.
Y menos mal que no la ha tocado Oblak, sino, nos habrían hecho repetir el penalti, porque estaba adelantado


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2021)

Lo del VAR es un disparate demencial. Entre el árbitro, que siente cosas y el VAR, que entra o no puede entrar... según les de. Yo ya no sé, no sé qué es falta, qué es fuera de juego, qué es mano, qué es penalti...no tengo ni idea. To la vida jugando al fútbol y ahora ya no sé el reglamento.

El penalti no ha entrado porque los hados de la liga están con el Atleti


----------



## artemis (1 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ha sido igual que la otra.
> Pero tú que llevas décadas en esto, ya sabes cómo funciona: norma flexible para el aleti.
> Si le puede perjudicar, se pita.
> Si le puede beneficiar o no era intencionada o fue solo medio centímetro de la rótula de Suárez....obviamente no es.
> ...



Una puta vergüenza... La amarilla a Carrasco es de chiste... Es un pico y pala contra el Atleti sin contemplaciones... Miedo me da la encerrona del sábado que viene, son capaces de poner a gil Manzano sin miramientos


----------



## t_chip (1 May 2021)

Queda una menos.

!San Panqueque, patrón del infarto de miocardio, apiádate de mi!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 May 2021)

adoro el articulo del marca poniendonos a parir


----------



## Edge2 (2 May 2021)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Jojojojojojoj

@artemis , vaya mierda, nene....


----------



## artemis (2 May 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojojojoj
> 
> @artemis , vaya mierda, nene....



Partido a partido Nen...


----------



## Pablem0s (3 May 2021)

¿Creeis que pecheamos en el Camp Nuevo o nos marcamos un nuevo 13/14?


----------



## WKTS (4 May 2021)

Forsa Aleti 

Llega Mayo con las flores y los tallos.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Hoy es el día chavales, y vamos a afrontarlo "con pensamiento positivo" como decía don Luís Aragonés a sus jugadores de la selección.

Venga que lo mejor de la vida está siempre por venir...y mañana el Sevilla también tiene que estar a la altura


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Aquí me hayo @barullo 
@Edge2


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

empieza


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

» Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid En Vivo | LaLiga | J-35


Ver Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Yo estoy en ese rojadirecta y fatal, cansaliebres


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

yo lo estoy viendo por satélite


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

minuto 3 de partido ahora


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> » Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid En Vivo | LaLiga | J-35
> 
> 
> Ver Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid en vivo y gratis por internet
> ...



Voy a pinchar a ver si es mejor que el mio


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo lo estoy viendo por satélite



Vete contando qué pasa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

monólogo del barsa y el atleti muy bien cerrado


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Voy a pinchar a ver si es mejor que el mio





https://www.stream2watch.la/video/barcelona-vs-atletico-madrid-08-May-2021


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vete contando qué pasa



sí, cualquier duda de minuto en el que vamos o tal, me preguntáis


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> https://www.stream2watch.la/video/barcelona-vs-atletico-madrid-08-May-2021



Lo tengo en Rojadirecta y se entrecorta un poco

Si se estabiliza lo podré ver aqui

Min. 5:50


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

en sat va por el min 8;30


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Pues aquí andamios


Spoiler: stream molón












Regarder FC Barcelone Atletico Madrid streaming live FC Barcelone vs Atletico Madrid streaming direct


Suivez FC Barcelone Atletico Madrid Streaming HD Voir FC Barcelone vs Atletico Madrid Live direct FC Barcelone vs Atletico Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.info


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en sat va por el min 8;30



Ya me imagino por la hora que es


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues aquí andamios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stream molón
> ...



Pero hay que logearse, andarrios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya me imagino por la hora que es



decir que el árbitro pitó el inicio de partido a las 16:16 (no a y cuarto)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Lemar lesionao


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Hoy tiene que marcar Suarez...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

entra Saúl


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Lemar lesionao



No jodas...menos mal que hay banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero hay que logearse, andarrios



Va a ser que no, arriba ves unas banderitas, pulsas en la que no le mole a los cacalanes y lo ves


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va a ser que no, arriba ves unas banderitas, pulsas en la que no le mole a los cacalanes y lo ves



Te sale un aviso en todo el medio con la foto de benzema que si first time?


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Te sale un aviso en todo el medio con la foto de benzema que si first time?





https://www.stream2watch.la/video/barcelona-vs-atletico-madrid-08-May-2021


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Te sale un aviso en todo el medio con la foto de benzema que si first time?







__





ublock origin - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

uffff casi marca el Atleti


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> uffff casi marca el Atleti



Lo acabo de ver

Una lástima


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

El aleti tiene que marcar ya porque el trisomico tendrá la suya...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

partido rocosísimo


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> partido rocosísimo



Es mi stream o el barsa está muy guarro hoy?


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El aleti tiene que marcar ya porque el trisomico tendrá la suya...



No pueden con el Aleti hoy


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Al menos una hostia a Busquets se saca en la primera parte


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es mi stream o el barsa está muy guarro hoy?



está feo en general... fútbol casi nada por ningún lao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

parece que busquets no puede seguir tras el cabezazo


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> está feo en general... fútbol casi nada por ningún lao



¿como que no? el Aleti está llegando bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

se retira bujket y sale ilaix


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Busquet is down


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Busquet is down



Adios con el corazón que con el alma no puedo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

acoso total del atleti ahora


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

llelou cart para Saúl


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acoso total del atleti ahora



Lleva todo el primer tiempo mandando el Aleti


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> llelou cart para Saúl



Es justa la verdad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

piscinazo de suárez (pa variar)


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Ahora veo la tarjeta a Saul, te cagas...


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Dicen penalti en la radio?


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> piscinazo de suárez (pa variar)



Bueno déjate


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dicen penalti en la radio?



es sobreactuación de Suárez


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es sobreactuación de Suárez



Tengo mis dudas y ya sé que es muy teatrero pero parece que se lleva una toba en esta ocasión


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno déjate



lo estoy viendo en HD en tele de 60" y Ter ni toca a Suárez


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

hostia la que ha tenido messi


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Son 34 tacos ya, caratrucha


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

coño, y los polvos que echábamos en el 2010 tampoco los echamos ahora


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> coño, y los polvos que echábamos en el 2010 tampoco los echamos ahora



Ni los echaremos ya, cagalindes


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

primera parte claramente para el Atleti


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> primera parte claramente para el Atleti



Una pena no llevar 2 golitos ya que claramente mereciamos


----------



## artemis (8 May 2021)

Mateu HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Estoy viendo que hemos perdonado por encima de nuestras posibilidad y enfrente tenemos al trisomico que en el descanso le meteran un chute...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

descanso


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Lo único bueno es que el Atleti está en el partido porque siguen sin marcar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

esto debería ir 3-1 tranquilamente... pero fúmbol eh fúmbol


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Muy emocionante la primera parte, parece una final...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy viendo que hemos perdonado por encima de nuestras posibilidad y enfrente tenemos al trisomico que en el descanso le meteran un chute...





Suprimo dijo:


> Lo único bueno es que el Atleti está en el partido porque siguen sin marcar



Hoy ha salido el equipo con una actitud acojonante...

Deberíamos ir ganando pero no perder aqui tambien está de puta madre


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

El gol-average lo tenemos...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El gol-average lo tenemos...



Con los cuernitos no, desgraciadamente


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Yo al Madrit no le veo ganandole al Zevilla y hasta pondría en duda que ganaran los otros 3 partidos


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo al Madrit no le veo ganandole al Zevilla y hasta pondría en duda que ganaran los otros 3 partidos



El Sevilla tiene mucha propensión a rilarse con los cuernitos...

Yo no creo que los ganen


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muy emocionante la primera parte, parece una final...



ES una final


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ES una final



Lo malo es que en una final no hay empate posible y aqui sí...

Y empatar aunque menos malo que perder tampoco sirve de mucho si no palman los cuernitos mañana


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo malo es que en una final no hay empate posible y aqui sí...
> 
> Y empatar aunque menos malo que perder tampoco sirve de mucho si no palman los cuernitos mañana



Mañana gana el Zevilla, su entrenador paguitero lo esta deseando...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mañana gana el Zevilla, su entrenador paguitero lo esta deseando...



Tiene una cuenta pendiente...

A no ser que ya ganara a los cuernitos en otra ocasión...ahora mismo no lo sé si ya ha ganado al mandril desde que le echaron


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Lo malo es que el miercoles jugamos con la real sociedad y no se nos da muy bien...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo malo es que el miercoles jugamos con la real sociedad y no se nos da muy bien...



Pero ganando hoy y mañana el madrid palmando se ven las cosas de otra manera y un empate con esos estaría bien

Cualquier cosa menos perder con nadie ni hoy ni en lo que queda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

sale mingueza y entra araujo


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El Sevilla tiene mucha propensión a rilarse con los cuernitos...
> 
> Yo no creo que los ganen



Eso es por que no ves que mañana la defensa del Madrit va a dar vergüenza


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

empieza


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> sale mingueza y entra araujo



Una pena, mingueza era ameego...


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Menos mal que Lenglet es miembro de MENSA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

esto empieza a tope... una para cada equipo


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Eso es por que no ves que mañana la defensa del Madrit va a dar vergüenza



Tienen mucha potra

Da igual que pongan atrás a Florentino y al socio número 1 con 90 años de centrales que con la mierda que tienen y los capotes que los echan lo compensan


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Una pena, mingueza era ameego...



¿es moruno?¿


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Patapalo


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿es moruno?¿



Moro no, malo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Moro no, malo.



lo que está claro es que a Kúman hay algo en él que no le convence


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Moro no, malo.





- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo que está claro es que a Kúman hay algo en él que no le convence



Más malo que Chigrinsky no creo que sea


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Más malo que *Chigrinsky* no creo que sea



A ese lo debió pedir la Guardiola para que lo enculase en los reservados de Luz de Gas.
Otra explicación no tiene


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> A ese lo debió pedir la Guardiola para que lo enculase en los reservados de Luz de Gas.
> Otra explicación no tiene



Más malo que la carne pescuezo...

Comparable al cagarruto de Spasic que disfrutaron los cuernitos jojojo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

todos los grandes tienen algún trolazo de estos en algún momento de su historia...
esos Faubert...


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Vitolo... Mas madera..


----------



## artemis (8 May 2021)

Mateu HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

el barsa está ko


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> todos los grandes tienen algún trolazo de estos en algún momento de su historia...
> esos Faubert...



Los cuernitos suelen tener muchos por los que pagan un ojo de la cara y no valen ni el pan que se comen...

Prosinecky, Robinho, Spasic, Hazard y un largo etc.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los cuernitos suelen tener muchos por los que pagan un ojo de la cara y no valen ni el pan que se comen...
> 
> Prosinecky, Robinho, Spasic, Hazard y un largo etc.



¿qué me decís de Gravesen?


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿qué me decís de Gravesen?



Tambien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

buffff la tuvo Ilaix


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

el barsa está despertando de la siesta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

va a entrar Joao


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el barsa está despertando de la siesta



Al barsa le está salvando la mala puntería del Aleti y Ter Stegen


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

otra llelou car (koke)


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

El partido está cogiendo mala pinta para el lidl


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

San Oblak


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

entra Joao y se va Saul !!


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Como busca el trisomico sus faltitas de los cojones...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido está cogiendo mala pinta para el lidl



Si no machacas cuando las tienes pues te puedes ver mal al final


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 May 2021)

Anda que ha durado mucho Saúl. Lo sustituyen para que no acabe expulsado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

"gol" del barsa en offside


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Anda que ha durado mucho Saúl. Lo sustituyen para que no acabe expulsado.



La amarilla del primer tiempo le penalizó, pero hizo bien y evitó un ataque de Messi


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

@artemis di tu frase...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

entra kongdobia por correa


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2021)

como vais? que llevo unos dís desconectado del jurgol


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

entran sergi y dembele


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> como vais? que llevo unos dís desconectado del jurgol



a cerocs


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Pues el Barsa ya lo deja todo para ganar 1-0 en una contra y poco más


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> a cerocs



eso beneficia al madric no? a ver sinpaso por el hilo me perdi la shempions pero aun queda la liga para nutrirme con su desesperación


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> eso beneficia al madric no? a ver sinpaso por el hilo me perdi la shempions pero aun queda la liga para nutrirme con su desesperación



Si gana mañana al Sevilla, sí..

Si no lo consigue empatando sigue igual y si pierde no le beneficia sino lo contrario


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

hay más tensión que fútbol


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Carrasco...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si gana mañana al Sevilla, sí..
> 
> Si no lo consigue empatando sigue igual y si pierde no le benecicia sino lo contrario



ya ya suponiendo que ganen... eso promete un hilo lleno de loles, saes, intangibles y blasfemias me gusta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

trolleazo de joa a messi


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

amarilla a piquet


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Piqué, otro payaso que sobra en los _canpos

Y ahora De Juanito y Alba,m si es que son una banda _


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

y otra a alba


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ya ya suponiendo que ganen... eso promete un hilo lleno de loles, saes, intangibles y blasfemias me gusta



Todo apunta a que lo van a pasar mal, pero con la potra que tienen ya sabes


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

bufffffff la tuvo dembele


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

están fundidos... debéis tener 40º en madric


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

Pero qué mierdas de jugadas que hacen


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> bufffffff la tuvo dembele



No ha rematado de cabeza en su vida, Hulio.


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> están fundidos... debéis tener 40º en madric



Ni idea pero en el Camp Nou hace solecito


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

esto goele a cero-ceroc


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> están fundidos... debéis tener 40º en madric



Están jugando en Barcelona, rascanalgas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Están jugando en Barcelona, rascanalgas


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

Otra faltita que se inventa messi (88:44)


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

2 minutos y sin cambios en el Atleti


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Muy bien Oblak tapando en la falta, llegaba sobrao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 May 2021)

sacabó


----------



## IVNP71 (8 May 2021)

Colchoneros Mañana seremos líderes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros Mañana seremos líderes.
> Pozdrawiam.



Otro que vende la piel del oso antes de cazarlo

Luego vienen los aymadremias


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros Mañana seremos líderes.
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> están fundidos... debéis tener 40º en madric



hoy ha pegado lorenzo de lo lindo... 3 cajas de habas y guisantes nos hemos llevado ya estoy moreno y todo


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hoy ha pegado lorenzo de lo lindo... 3 cajas de habas y guisantes nos hemos llevado ya estoy moreno y todo



Mañana se jode el tiempo y al mandril se le va a nublar el horizonte, verás

Igual le cae alguna tormentita o tormentaza no sé


----------



## IVNP71 (8 May 2021)

Recuerden que les tenemos ganado el average, recuérdenlo bien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Recuerden que les tenemos ganado el average, recuérdenlo bien.
> Pozdrawiam.



Claro que lo recordamos, brincapozas

Desde aqui os deseamos, como siempre, lo peor  

Saludines


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Joao felix es primo de hazard ? Vaya estafa de fichaje ...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Joao felix es primo de hazard ? Vaya estafa de fichaje ...



Ha salido entrado el segundo tiempo

Pero vamos que no hay comparación me parece


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ha salido entrado el segundo tiempo
> 
> Pero vamos que no hay comparación me parece



Hombre , la única diferencia es que uno es un fanegas y el otro un cuerpo escombro. Nos lo zampamos con patatas.


----------



## Sanctis (8 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Julen es la única esperanza, la única, y no, no creo que esa situación se dé.

El Madrid ganará, y tendrá el título en el bolsillo.
Increíble cómo sus dos rivales han tirado una y otra vez la Liga.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Julen es la única esperanza, la única, y no, no creo que esa situación se dé.
> 
> El Madrid ganará, y tendrá el título en el bolsillo.
> Increíble cómo sus dos rivales han tirado una y otra vez la Liga.



Yo confío en el Sevilla.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Hombre , la única diferencia es que uno es un fanegas y el otro un cuerpo escombro. Nos lo zampamos con patatas.



Hazard no ha demostrado absolutamente nada en su equipo y Joao Félix al menos nos ha dado alguna tarde de gloria marcando y jugando de puta madre


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Yo confío en el Sevilla.



Yo no...pero vamos que ójala aciertes


----------



## Sanctis (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Yo confío en el Sevilla.



Para confiar hay que aceptar la realidad.

Yo confiaba en el Chelsea porque realmente sabía que iban a vencer, tenían elementos a su favor.

En el Sevilla no confío. El Madrid se juega muchísimo, juegan en casa, el Sevilla no tiene un equipo mucho mejor, el Real Madrid lo fácil no lo falla, falla lo que está difícil.

Olvídate.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hazard no ha demostrado absolutamente nada en su equipo y Joao Félix al menos nos ha dado alguna tarde de gloria marcando y jugando de puta madre



Hazard se fichó acabadisimo y Joao se fichó como un pelé y puede ser vinicius. 

Si hay una buena oferta , que lo dudo , le daba puerta.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Para confiar hay que aceptar la realidad.
> 
> Yo confiaba en el Chelsea porque realmente sabía que iban a vencer, tenían elementos a su favor.
> 
> ...



El Madrid tiene que estar frito, no has visto a koke y a carrasco que no podían con los huevos y eso que estaban el miércoles meneandosela en la finca?

Me sorprendería muchísimo que puntuase mañana El Trampas.


----------



## Sanctis (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que estar frito, no has visto a koke y a carrasco que no podían con los huevos y eso que estaban el miércoles meneandosela en la finca?
> 
> Me sorprendería muchísimo que puntuase mañana El Trampas.



A ver. A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2021)

Buen partido y buen resultado.
Al Trampas le quedan 4 partidos duros todos.

Nosotros...pensemos en la Real Sociedad. Quedan 3 finales


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que estar frito, no has visto a koke y a carrasco que no podían con los huevos y eso que estaban el miércoles meneandosela en la finca?
> 
> Me sorprendería muchísimo que puntuase mañana El Trampas.



Yo en cambio mañana y el del Villarreal, los veo claros para el Trampas.
Pásate por el foro del Sevilla..verás que la gente ya pasa, y así como pasan los aficionados, pasará el equipo.
Otra cosa es que el Trampas esté con el gancho y empate o pierda hasta con un equipo de casados y solteros.

Personalmente confío más en el Bilbao, y en Rulo


----------



## Terminus (8 May 2021)

La liga ya está perdida. Los servilletas ponen el culo como los demás y en caso de duda el del pito proveerá.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio mañana y el del Villarreal, los veo claros para el Trampas.
> Pásate por el foro del Sevilla..verás que la gente ya pasa, y así como pasan los aficionados, pasará el equipo.
> Otra cosa es que el Trampas esté con el gancho y empate o pierda hasta con un equipo de casados y solteros.
> 
> Personalmente confío más en el Bilbao, y en Rulo



Por que el villareal se juega una final 3 días después , jugará con el villareal D .

Pero el Sevilla aún puede optar a una segunda plaza que le de acceso a la supercopa y creo que siendo segundo también ganas más pasta.

Y es el Madrid .. siempre apetece ganarles. Mira como el Bilbao con dos finales perdidas y sin nada que hacer en liga se folló al sevilla en el pijuán.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> La liga ya está perdida. Los servilletas ponen el culo como los demás y en caso de duda el del pito proveerá.



El Madrid tiene que ir q San mamés también , y a Granada. Yo creo que el que tenía la liga sentenciada era el barsa , tenía un calendario muy asequible.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 May 2021)

Mañana asaltaremos el liderato colchoneros!! Mañana nos lo tomaremos como una final de Champions.
Hala Madrid!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que el villareal se juega una final 3 días después , jugará con el villareal D .
> 
> Pero el Sevilla aún puede optar a una segunda plaza que le de acceso a la supercopa y creo que siendo segundo también ganas más pasta.
> 
> Y es el Madrid .. siempre apetece ganarles. Mira como el Bilbao con dos finales perdidas y sin nada que hacer en liga se folló al sevilla en el pijuán.



Bilbao que tiene que jugar contra los blancos y de merienda el Granada, que viene de hacer pinchar al Barsa y como no, ambos partidos de visitante y ojito que la séptima plaza da para la europaco league de rebote, que es a lo que mayormente pueden acceder ambos equipos


----------



## Terminus (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que ir q San mamés también , y a Granada. Yo creo que el que tenía la liga sentenciada era el barsa , tenía un calendario muy asequible.



El Athletic no se jugará nada. El Granada tampoco. A poner el culo todos.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> El Athletic no se jugará nada. El Granada tampoco. A poner el culo todos.



Y que se jugarón la semana pasada?

Y digo yo , si solo pueden ganar la Liga 3 y bajar entre 4 ó 5 equipos ? Que pintan los 12-13 equipos restantes? Para que juegan?


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Yo creo que esos equipos que juegan sin presión ninguna son los más peligrosos..


----------



## IVNP71 (8 May 2021)

Como no ganéis la liga de este año estando mal el Madrid y el barca desde un principio es para daros de collejas colchoneros hasta sangrar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> El Athletic no se jugará nada. El Granada tampoco. A poner el culo todos.



Hace tiempo que aprendí que el Pupas no es el Atlético de Madrid.
Son algunos de sus aficionados.
El athletic y el granada se juegan entrar en europa. 
Fíjate si les importa, que el Bilbao ya va ganando. 
Se te ve listo...


----------



## Terminus (8 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace tiempo que aprendí que el Pupas no es el Atlético de Madrid.
> Son algunos de sus aficionados.
> El athletic y el granada se juegan entrar en europa.
> Fíjate si les importa, que el Bilbao ya va ganando.
> Se te ve listo...



Cuando pongan el culo bien abierto me lo dices. Ni vaselina van a necesitar.


----------



## fieraverde (8 May 2021)

Por cierto , se necesita un nueve jóven como el comer , estamos líderes por suarez , pero está llevando la vejez mucho peor que benzemá por ejemplo .. y se nota un huevo.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por cierto , se necesita un nueve jóven como el comer , estamos líderes por suarez , pero está llevando la vejez mucho peor que benzemá por ejemplo .. y se nota un huevo.



Tampoco le dan los pases que le daban en el Barsa, para qué vamos a negarlo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2021)

puesparece que no


----------



## hartman (9 May 2021)

artemis mamona os vamos a dar el titulo hijos de....


----------



## artemis (9 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mañana asaltaremos el liderato colchoneros!! Mañana nos lo tomaremos como una final de Champions.
> Hala Madrid!
> Pozdrawiam.



Jajajajajaja jajajajajaja


----------



## IVNP71 (9 May 2021)

Doy la cara y me como el owned aunque hoy habéis sufrido de lo lindo hasta el último minuto jejejeje! Enhorabuena colchoneros porque habéis salvado el primer matchball.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (9 May 2021)

El Sevilla nos hace el favor a medias gracias a la escasa contundencia que tienen despejando y concediendo segundas oportunidades al mandril...

...asi ha venido el empate cuando lo tenían ganado

...eso y 6 minutos de descuento que es un minipartido en si mismo

En cualquier caso seguimos lideres y ya casi no queda nada

Forsa Aleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2021)

6 minutos de añadidura para el empate de rebote en el último minuto del Mandril.


----------



## Terminus (9 May 2021)

Vaya segunda parte de los miarmas, que se vayan a tomar por culo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2021)

Lopetegui en terminos de clubes tiene lo contrario a la flor del moro zidane...
Y ahora supinfo que los etarras de la real sociedad haran el partido de su vida..


----------



## artemis (10 May 2021)

Bueno, a falta de tres fechas, seguimos dando guerra al trampes y trampas... con presupuestos superiores a los MIL MILLONES DE EUROS... gran merito de los chicos...


----------



## GaryPeaton (10 May 2021)




----------



## barullo (10 May 2021)

Joder cómo está de llantos el hilo de los cuernitos 

Pero luego los llorones y los perdedores son siempre otros, tócate los cojones


----------



## WKTS (11 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy es el día chavales, y vamos a afrontarlo "con pensamiento positivo" como decía don Luís Aragonés a sus jugadores de la selección.
> 
> Venga que lo mejor de la vida está siempre por venir...y mañana el Sevilla también tiene que estar a la altura



El cholo sosteniendo la cabeza de Florentino.


----------



## artemis (11 May 2021)

OJO QUE NOS LA VAN A LIAR... nos han puesto al mismo sinvergüenza que nos pito la ida en Anoeta... pongo la crónica de aquel partido


El arbitraje de Cuadra Fernández en el partido del Atlético de Madrid frente la Real Sociedad no pasó desapercibido. El colegiado amonestó a los jugadores del conjunto rojiblanco por acciones iguales o similares que no encontraron amarilla en los jugadores de la Real Sociedad. Las decisiones arbitrales encontraron una fuerte oposición en el banquillo del Atlético que reclamó ferozmente en varias ocasiones.

La primera cartulina la vio Savic en una falta sobre Willian José. Una acción muy rigurosa al no ser una entrada especialmente dura ni en una zona de peligro en el campo. Fue la primera falta que realizó el montenegrino quien reclamó a Cuadra Fernández. El colegiado no escuchó y dejó claro su criterio, aunque posteriormente se fue contradiciendo.

Unos minutos más tarde Le Normand entró duramente sobre Lemar y el colegiado no señaló la falta hasta que llegaron las protestas del conjunto rojiblanco. En dichas protestas Mario Hermoso vio la cartulina y Cuadra Fernández acabó mostrándola también al jugador realista por la falta. Simeone y el Profe Ortega también protestaron la acción fuertemente. Todo esto, antes de que el colegiado señalara la falta y mostrara la amarilla.

Otra acción polémica que no acabó en tarjeta fue la de Zubeldia sobre Ángel Correa en un salto durante el primer tiempo. Una infracción donde Cuadra Fernández sí mostró la cartulina a Saúl en la segunda parte en una acción que fue idéntica a la anterior. El partido concluyó con tres tarjetas amarillas para cada equipo, pero con un criterio muy diferente.

Y en el VAR, Alberola Rojas, conocido por agredir a un jugador Atlético durante un partido... ya sabéis lo que va a pasar no? los del trampas ya han puesto toda la maquinaria propagandística mediática en funcionamiento para sacar beneficio


----------



## Manero (11 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> OJO QUE NOS LA VAN A LIAR... nos han puesto al mismo sinvergüenza que nos pito la ida en Anoeta... pongo la crónica de aquel partido
> 
> 
> El arbitraje de Cuadra Fernández en el partido del Atlético de Madrid frente la Real Sociedad no pasó desapercibido. El colegiado amonestó a los jugadores del conjunto rojiblanco por acciones iguales o similares que no encontraron amarilla en los jugadores de la Real Sociedad. Las decisiones arbitrales encontraron una fuerte oposición en el banquillo del Atlético que reclamó ferozmente en varias ocasiones.
> ...



Por supuesto que os van a intentar atracar, de la misma manera que Gil Manzano va a echar todas las manos posibles para que el Madrid gane al Granada.

Si el Atlético fuera capaz de meterle 5 a la Real Sociedad eliminaría cualquier posibilidad de atraco. Pero claro pedirle goles a un equipo del Cholo es como pedirte a ti que dejes de hacer el ridículo con el tema de Nadal, algo imposible.


----------



## fieraverde (11 May 2021)

Si nos las quieren liar habrá que jugar sin darles ni una puta opción en los 3 partidos que quedan , ser más expeditivos de cara al gol que últimamente somos una escopeta de feria y nada de encerrarse atrás , si te encierras haces penaltis como el de elche. Sed valientes y plantad los cojones encima de la mesa en estos tres partidos.


----------



## Terminus (11 May 2021)

La atracada que se viene va a ser epica. Putos mandriles llorando a los 4 vientos porque les pitaron un penalti que era en contra y no les regalaron el partido. Hijos de puta.


----------



## sivigliano (11 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lopetegui en terminos de clubes tiene lo contrario a la flor del moro zidane...
> Y ahora supinfo que los etarras de la real sociedad haran el partido de su vida..



A Lopetegui le faltó sacar voluntariamente a algún jugador y jugar con 10 sin expulsiones. Un madridista furibundo entrenando al Sevilla. Y algunos comiéndole los huevos por clasificar al equipo para Champions. Bochornoso el segundo tiempo de ayer junto a la vuelta de semis de Copa contra el Barcelona.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Colchoneros mejor que hagáis vuestro trabajo bien hecho hoy porque no váis a tener muchas matchballs para salvar y aunque el Madrid tiene un partido difícil en Granada ya sabéis que el Madrid es el Madrid.Lo tenéis a favor porque tenéis 2 partidos en el Metropolitano pero no os durmáis que ya sabemos de qué va esto que lo más fácil puede convertirse en difícil y lo más difícil en fácil.Eso sí, antes que gane la liga el farsa prefiero que la ganéis vosotros y que la liga se quede en Madrid a ser posible en las Cibeles jejejeje!Bueno, suerte y ya veremos pero cuidado con la real que ya en el Alfredo Di Stéfano dió un disgusto a nosotros.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Joao Felix en el banquillo


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

» Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad En Vivo | LaLiga | J-36


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> » Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad En Vivo | LaLiga | J-36
> 
> 
> Ver Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad en vivo y gratis por internet
> ...



Vamos a verlo haber si la real os da un disgusto.jejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Oblak, Hermoso, Felipe, Savic, Trippier; Carrasco, Saúl, Koke, Llorente; Suárez y Correa


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vamos a verlo haber si la real os da un disgusto.jejeje!
> Pozdrawiam.



Te tendré en mis pensamientos.


----------



## ravenare (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros mejor que hagáis vuestro trabajo bien hecho hoy porque no váis a tener muchas matchballs para salvar y aunque el Madrid tiene un partido difícil en Granada ya sabéis que el Madrid es el Madrid.Lo tenéis a favor porque tenéis 2 partidos en el Metropolitano pero no os durmáis que ya sabemos de qué va esto que lo más fácil puede convertirse en difícil y lo más difícil en fácil.Eso sí, antes que gane la liga el farsa prefiero que la ganéis vosotros y que la liga se quede en Madrid a ser posible en las Cibeles jejejeje!Bueno, suerte y ya veremos pero cuidado con la real que ya en el Alfredo Di Stéfano dió un disgusto a nosotros.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pozdrawiam en la Cibeles? Jajajajaja puto vikingo ignorante.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Vamos real!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Pozdrawiam en la Cibeles? Jajajajaja puto vikingo ignorante.



Este chaval es polaco de Polonia, caraestaca


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Vamos real!!!
> Pozdrawiam.
> Ver archivo adjunto 657168


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

0-1 o 1-1 para hoy!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (12 May 2021)

Empieza el espectáculo, el portero toca con las manos fuera del área y no pasa nada


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

No me gusta como han salido...


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Empieza el espectáculo, el portero toca con las manos fuera del área y no pasa nada



Empezamos a llorar? Pues sí que empezamos bien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Pero que hace el Suarez?


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero que hace el Suarez?



No sé, el stream se ve fatal...

He visto una chilena ¿te refieres a eso?


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No me gusta como han salido...



Colchoneros como flanes de los nervios! Váis a sufrir!! Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Regarder Atletico Madrid Real Sociedad streaming live Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad streaming direct


Suivez Atletico Madrid Real Sociedad Streaming HD Voir Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad Live direct Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.info





7 minutos que me he perdido


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 May 2021)

Suarez, 19 goles en la liga Española

Qué pasa con Suárez que cada vez marca menos goles????


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé, el stream se ve fatal...
> 
> He visto una chilena ¿te refieres a eso?



El que he puesto va en hd sin cortes, pero lo estoy viendo en opera bajo VPN...


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Suarez, 19 goles en la liga Española
> 
> Qué pasa con Suárez que cada vez marca menos goles????



No sé, pero lo que ha hecho no se corresponde a alguien con su experiencia. Serán nervios...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

El partido de momento está chido pero les falta gol...

Edito gol de Cascajo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No sé, pero lo que ha hecho no se corresponde a alguien con su experiencia. Serán nervios...



Esperemos que mejore sus cifras, 20 goles no estarían mal para un jugador como Suárez


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Gooool


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Que mierda!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

El sevilla ahora mismo YA descartado para el titulo jiji


----------



## ravenare (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Este chaval es polaco de Polonia, caraestaca



Este gilipollas es un vikingo.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Suarez, 19 goles en la liga Española
> 
> Qué pasa con Suárez que cada vez marca menos goles????



A un delantero killer hay que alimentarlo con pases buenos...

Y de eso tenía más en el barsa que aqui

No obstante también se ha perdido bastantes partidos por pillarse el covid con su selección y otras lesiones...pero no ha hecho mal año en mi opinión


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Este gilipollas es un vikingo.



Eso está claro...

Pero habría que verte a ti escribiendo en polaco, brincapozas


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Gol de gurtel


Edge2 dijo:


> El sevilla ahora mismo YA descartado para el titulo jiji



Y el Granada ya le metió el owned al farsa, jijiji


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Joder lo que me estoy perdiendo con el stream de mierda

El peor de todo el año


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder lo que me estoy perdiendo con el stream de mierda
> 
> El peor de todo el año








» Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad En Vivo | LaLiga | J-36


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## ravenare (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso está claro...
> 
> Pero habría que verte a ti escribiendo en polaco, brincapozas



Para que iba a querer hablar en polaco? Tu quién eres su puta ? Al ignore putita vikinga que me he perdido el segundo chicharro por contestarte.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> » Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad En Vivo | LaLiga | J-36
> 
> 
> Ver Atletico Madrid vs Real Sociedad en vivo y gratis por internet
> ...



Déjalo no te preocupes porque van fatal todos

El de la otra plataforma que ha puesto suprimo también va de puta pena


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Cero cortes llevo yo...


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Que paradon de OBLAK la ostia...


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Para que iba a querer hablar en polaco? Tu quién eres su puta ? Al ignore putita vikinga que me he perdido el segundo chicharro por contestarte.



Por qué reaccionas tan agresivamente?, barullo es buen forero onvre...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero cortes llevo yo...



ese directamente no se ve...se pone un banner en todo el medio con Benzema delante y te dice que te loguees con no se quién


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

A ver si se espabila llorente...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por qué reaccionas tan agresivamente?, barullo es buen forero onvre...



Ni puto caso a rascanalgas...vete contando cómo va el partido


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Correa hace siempre unas cosas que no tienen sentido, unos errores en el ultimo pase o no tira....


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Descanso, teniamos que ir 4-0

@Lemavos


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

@artemis MARICON


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ese directamente no se ve...se pone un banner en todo el medio con Benzema delante y te dice que te loguees con no se quién



Te lo dije el otro día, instala un pvto bloqueador de publicidac


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Te lo dije el otro día, instala un pvto bloqueador de publicidac



Ya lo tengo, pero no es eso

Tengo el adblock


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

No, no lo tienes


----------



## Sanctis (12 May 2021)

A estos ya no se les escapa la Liga.

Es lo que cules y merengues deseamos. Porque que nuestro rival, culé o merengue, la ganara, nos produciria una frustración enorme.


----------



## Lemavos (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Descanso, teniamos que ir 4-0
> 
> @Lemavos



Hijodepvta


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Comienza la segunda parte... VAMOS


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Joder el correa, es malo pero malo malo malo... Le cambiará por o`meninho supongo...


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Me apuesto un duro a que quita a Correa y a Suarez....


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me apuesto un duro a que quita a Correa y a Suarez....



Pero si ya no hay duros, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Buena banda de cojos, ya verás como no meten un tercero pero en una contra se comen uno en contra


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Buena banda de cojos, ya verás como no meten un tercero pero en una contra se comen uno en contra



No seas cenizo, andarrios


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Buena banda de cojos, ya verás como no meten un tercero pero en una contra se comen uno en contra



Es el Cholo. Y porque llevamos 2, si llevasemos 1 estaria matando el partido igua y a sufrir. Yo creo que no le gusta el futbol...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No seas cenizo, andarrios



Ahora las jugadas se hacen mirando al suelo como un autista


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Ufff! La liga es cosa complicada si mañana no sé gana al Granada y encima tenéis otro partido en el Metropolitano el domingo y encima contra Osasuna que no se juega nada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ufff! La liga es cosa complicada si mañana no sé gana al Granada y encima tenéis otro partido en el Metropolitano el domingo y encima contra Osasuna que no se juega nada.
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Buen arranque de llorente, pero se frena...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es el Cholo. Y porque llevamos 2, si llevasemos 1 estaria matando el partido igua y a sufrir. Yo creo que no le gusta el futbol...



Han inventado las contras sin contra


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Han inventado las contras sin contra



Ya te digo, ha salido llorente dando zancadas y el correa 20 metros detras andando, al Suarez ni salia en la pantalla...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Lo dicho, esto está más cerca de un 2-1 que un 3-0


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Otro paradon de oblak, 3 paradones lleva...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ufff! La liga es cosa complicada si mañana no sé gana al Granada y encima tenéis otro partido en el Metropolitano el domingo y encima contra Osasuna que no se juega nada.
> Pozdrawiam.



Vosotros tenéis que ir a Bilbao y recibís al Villareal...

Tenéis que pinchar en uno al menos


----------



## Octubrista (12 May 2021)

La Real sienta al bueno, y el aleti saca al más caro.

Parece que ambos misters dan por finalizado el tema.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Un golito de la real ahora y hay partido pero tiene que ser ya.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es el Cholo. Y porque llevamos 2, si llevasemos 1 estaria matando el partido igua y a sufrir. Yo creo que no le gusta el futbol...



Ahora es normal ser conservador con lo que se está jugando


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Pua correa, ya esta fundido.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vosotros tenéis que ir a Bilbao y recibís al Villareal...
> 
> Tenéis que pinchar en uno al menos



El Villareal se han metido en un jardín que ni se le esperaban, ni siquiera están ya en puestos de Uropa Lig, con el Madrit la cosa puede ir a machete


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Saul y correa fuera


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Villareal se han metido en un jardín que ni se le esperaban, ni siquiera están ya en puestos de Uropa Lig, con el Madrit la cosa puede ir a machete



Pero al athletic siempre le pone palote ganar a los cuernitos...

Aunque luego son muy inútiles contra ellos eso si


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

LA GENTE FUERA DEL ESTADIO JALEANDO AL EQUIPO...


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Puf, palo del real sociedad, si es que no puede ser...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Si la real suciedad no ha metido eso, poco va a pasar ya en el partido


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Hablan de Suárez en la radio...

Que hace mucho que no marca y que ha estado hoy fallón


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Ya la clavaron me cago en dios


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hablan de Suárez en la radio...
> 
> Que hace mucho que no marca y que ha estado hoy fallón



Se ha ido mosqueado como siempre, pero es que ha tenido 3 claras...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Se ha ido del partido el Aleti


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Ya estamos como siempre por no matar el partido. CHOLO FUERA.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Minuto 83


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2021)

los catetos vascos peleando lo que no pelaron ante el farsca...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Pffff joder con el puto equipo este...

Que no hay un partido tranquilo me cago en dios


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Uno más uno más!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Uno más uno más!!
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Al menos son buenos ganando tiempo


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se ha ido mosqueado como siempre, pero es que ha tenido 3 claras...



Es que eso tambien es clave para estar como estamos


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Hay que empatar el partido como sea un golito y mete al Madrid en liga!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Lemavos (12 May 2021)

⁸


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Que drama, si es que no son capaces de cojer la puta pelota, si es que no puede ser...


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que drama, si es que no son capaces de cojer la puta pelota, si es que no puede ser...



Le han dado la vida ellos mismos a la Real yendose del partido...

Menos mal que pitó de una puta vez


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Madre mia el savic...


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2021)

Patético ver al Cholo pidiendo el fin del partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le han dado la vida ellos mismos a la Real yendose del partido...
> 
> Menos mal que pitó de una puta vez



es lo que tiene presionar a lo bruto la primera parte...luego te deja sin fuerzas


----------



## Edge2 (12 May 2021)

Ale, la semana que viene campeones....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Patético ver al Cholo pidiendo el fin del partido



ppatetico o no LIDERES Y EL sevillA ya no puede superarnos


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

Bueno lo que importa es que hemos ganado...

Y los que vengan detrás que arreen...a seguir chupando rueda

Forsa aleti que ya no queda nada


----------



## IVNP71 (12 May 2021)

Enhorabuena colchoneros sufrida victoria pero tenéis más de media liga ya en el bolsillo.
Mañana nos toca a nosotros haber si seguimos ahí en la lucha por la liga o no.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es lo que tiene presionar a lo bruto la primera parte...luego te deja sin fuerzas



Y no machacar las ocasiones, no te olvides de eso que llevamos toda la temporada dejandonos puntos por el camino por perdonar tantos goles...


----------



## Suprimo (13 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ppatetico o no LIDERES Y EL sevillA ya no puede superarnos



Porque lo que mola es que el partido en vec de cerrarlo acaben pidiendo la hora...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 May 2021)

Joer la de ocasiones que se han perdonao. Suarez ha tenido varias que no falla nunca. 

La defensa de todo el equipo excelente. La real impotente. Al final tensión y poco más. 

Partidazo para el momento en que estamos, que hay más tensión absurda que otra cosa. Con un poco de sangre fría hoy habríamos goleado a la real, pero esta la tensión que se palpa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Porque lo que mola es que el partido en vec de cerrarlo acaben pidiendo la hora...



Y cuando el madrid le ganaba la liga al getafe en el ultimo momento era epico..no?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y no machacar las ocasiones, no te olvides de eso que llevamos toda la temporada dejandonos puntos por el camino por perdonar tantos goles...



Es lo que pasa por haber renunciado a costa..y haberlo remplazado por NADIE..


----------



## artemis (13 May 2021)

3 puntos más, un partido menos y hemos hecho que el cerdilla de @hartman se vaya a comer los mocos una vez más


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 May 2021)

Se ha hecho un partidazo. 
Son auténticas finales de máxima tensión da igual el rival. En mitad de temporada estos partidos acaban en goleada, pero con la tensión que hay, están todos de los nervios por lo que pueda pasar. Cualquier error, una jugada rara, una posible mano desas...todas esas posibles situaciones distraen mogollón y puedes perder la calma en muchos momentos. 

Suarez ha hecho partidazo, Carrasco se sale cuando quiere, Correa, koke, Llorente partidazo, hasta Saúl. La defensa al completo tremenda como siempre y Oblack cuando todo lo demás no es suficiente.

Estamos ahí. Partío a partío.


----------



## ravenare (13 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> 3 puntos más, un partido menos y hemos hecho que el cerdilla de @hartman se vaya a comer los mocos una vez más



A ver si para la próxima confías más en tu equipo y no lloras de los árbitros antes del partido.


----------



## fieraverde (13 May 2021)

Osasuna.


----------



## Kemekago4 (13 May 2021)

Cuidado con los asesinos de Pamplona. 
No perdamos el rumbo, ahora hay que apoyar al equipo a muerte


----------



## artemis (13 May 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> A ver si para la próxima confías más en tu equipo y no lloras de los árbitros antes del partido.



Yo en mi equipo confío, en quien no es en los árbitros... que tuvo que salir hasta M.A para defendernos, y mira que nunca dice nada...

Gil Marín responde a Velasco Carballo: "Condiciona a los árbitros"

Y ojo, sigo sin fiarme, ya aparecio en algunos medios bien informados...

Velasco Carballo cocina el mayor atraco del fútbol que se verá en décadas


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Osasuna.



Afortunadamente no hay una semana entera para hacerse pajas.
Solo tres días.
Y además por fin todos los equipos jugamos a la misma hora.
A apretar!


----------



## barullo (13 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Afortunadamente no hay una semana entera para hacerse pajas.
> Solo tres días.
> Y además por fin todos los equipos jugamos a la misma hora.
> A apretar!



Se tenía que haber jugado a la misma hora desde hace 3 jornadas al menos  

Eso eso, que apreten pero que no les entre la caraja como ayerque casi nos joden al final


----------



## Terminus (13 May 2021)

Los hijos de puta del vikingos fc llorando cada acción legal que va en su contra. Se puede ser más puto ridículos? Dicho esto hoy el Granada les pondrá el culo y, si no, el árbitro ya hará de las suyas para frenar los lloros de los merengues.


----------



## fieraverde (13 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Los hijos de puta del vikingos fc llorando cada acción legal que va en su contra. Se puede ser más puto ridículos? Dicho esto hoy el Granada les pondrá el culo y, si no, el árbitro ya hará de las suyas para frenar los lloros de los merengues.



Ves el futbol de una forma un poquito extraña, es lo mismo zumbarse a megan fox y carmen calvo?


----------



## IVNP71 (13 May 2021)

Colchoneros hasta el final seguimos dando guerra! 1-4
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Terminus (14 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros hasta el final seguimos dando guerra! 1-4
> Pozdrawiam.



No si ya nos hemos dado cuenta que estáis llorando como niñas a los 4 vientos todo el puto día. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 May 2021)

Donde se puede ver el partido completo? 
Live TV está capada por mi operador.


----------



## barullo (15 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Donde se puede ver el partido completo?
> Live TV está capada por mi operador.



Estate atento a este hilo, porque vamos poniendo enlaces frescos poco antes del partido. 

Suelen ponerlos @Suprimo y @Edge2 .

Ah y rebienvenido al hilo Hippie


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya estamos como siempre por no matar el partido. CHOLO FUERA.



Pero ésto qué es???
Vikingos en el hilo?


----------



## barullo (15 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero ésto qué es???
> Vikingos en el hilo?



Edge es un pelín crítico con el Cholo...es sólo eso, pero es uno de los nuestros, un poco rascanalgas pero de los nuestros


----------



## Charlatan (15 May 2021)

osasuna=centenariazo........


----------



## barullo (15 May 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> osasuna=centenariazo........



Hale a pastar al cuérnabeu, cenizo


----------



## Charlatan (15 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hale a pastar al cuérnabeu, cenizo



soy antimadridista ,pero me ha recordado el osasuna el centenariazo.......


----------



## barullo (15 May 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> soy antimadridista ,pero me ha recordado el osasuna el centenariazo.......



Jojojo  

Saludines


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2021)

HOY A GANAR BARULLO, COÑO................Y CANTAR EL ALIRÓN.


----------



## WKTS (15 May 2021)

Partido a partido







El cholísmo es vida


----------



## WKTS (15 May 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Cuidado con los asesinos de Pamplona.
> No perdamos el rumbo, ahora hay que apoyar al equipo a muerte



A MUELTE !!!!!


----------



## t_chip (15 May 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> HOY A GANAR BARULLO, COÑO................Y CANTAR EL ALIRÓN.



!No me jodas que eres del Atleti, comunista subnormal!

Caguendios, !ya me voy a tener que hacer del Madrid!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (15 May 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> HOY A GANAR BARULLO, COÑO................Y CANTAR EL ALIRÓN.



Hasta el último partido no creo que podamos cantar victoria, amijou


----------



## Terminus (15 May 2021)

La atracada que nos van a meter mañana va a ser de aúpa. Todo el nacionalmadridismo llorando como plañideras. Mañana nos hacen pinchar como hay Dios. Hijos de puta todos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2021)

Quedan 2 finales. Yo ya estoy bastante contento con la temporada del Atleti. Todo el año al frente tirando de esta liga.
Partido a partido.


----------



## WKTS (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pffff joder con el puto equipo este...
> 
> Que no hay un partido tranquilo me cago en dios



El atletico de madrid es sufrir, y sufrir y vovler a sufrir. La mala leche de zapatones tiene su porque.

Y sufrir, y sufrir y sufrir.

Por eso el cholo tira al equipo atrás en cuanto va ganando. El sufrimiento es la esencia atlética.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Vamos que en un rato estamos ahi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Quedan 2 finales. Yo ya estoy bastante contento con la temporada del Atleti. Todo el año al frente tirando de esta liga.
> Partido a partido.



es lo que pasa caundo tiens virus a saco y el chelsea no


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Colchoneros toca sufrir hoy jejejeje! La presión la tenéis vosotros que lleváis toda la liga ahí arriba y se os puede joder la fiesta en los 2 últimos partidos jejejeje!
Hoy voy a interactuar entre el hilo del real(esperemos ganar en Bilbao) y entre este hilo de los colchoneros.
Por cierto, haber si el Osasuna sale como salió en el Alfredo Di Stéfano ante el Madrid aunque me da a mí que esos rojillos ni fu ni fa hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Quedan 2 finales. Yo ya estoy bastante contento con la temporada del Atleti. Todo el año al frente tirando de esta liga.
> Partido a partido.



Cuidadito que no tenéis la liga aún ganada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos que en un rato estamos ahi




Barullo ya te estoy viendo quejarte del árbitro o diciendo aquello de que hay una conspiración contra el at.madrid para no ganar la liga y bla, bla, bla.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Barullo ya te estoy viendo quejarte del árbitro o diciendo aquello de que hay una conspiración contra el at.madrid para no ganar la liga y bla, bla, bla.
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo no me suelo quejar mucho la verdad...pero si algo me huele mal lo digo, claro


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> La atracada que nos van a meter mañana va a ser de aúpa. Todo el nacionalmadridismo llorando como plañideras. Mañana nos hacen pinchar como hay Dios. Hijos de puta todos.



Condicionando ya el partido? Hay que ser miserable para estar llorando antes de que empiece el partido con esas chorradas de que si va a haber una conspiración para que el at.madrid no gane la liga y meter presión al árbitro, hay que ser rastrero para llorar como una puta Magdalena.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no me suelo quejar mucho la verdad...pero si algo me huele mal lo digo, claro



Barullo, pero si has estado quejándote toda la jodida temporada, junto a edge2, que me hablas?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Barullo, pero si has estado quejándote toda la jodida temporada, junto a edge2, que me hablas?
> Pozdrawiam.



Creo que me confundes con otro


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

» Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna En Vivo | LaLiga | J-37


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna en vivo y gratis por internet




www.pirlotv.fr


----------



## destrozo (16 May 2021)

Buenas tardes, aúpa Atleti!


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

destrozo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aúpa Atleti!



Bienvenido, pompero


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Un empate hoy me conformaría Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Los nervios os comen colchoneros! Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Se me ha caído el stream y no veo una puta mierda

Alguién que lo vea que comente


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se me ha caído el stream y no veo una puta mierda
> 
> Alguién que lo vea que comente








» Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna En Vivo | LaLiga | J-37


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Joder pues no es momento de fallar


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Al palo Suarez, lo que acaba de fallar...


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

¡Al palo goder! La más difícil de hacer


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Cago en su puta madre


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Eso es penalti en Bilbao.Robo al Madrid!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Ha marcado el farsa


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Lo de Bilbao es escandaloso penalti que le quitan al Madrid, que vergüenza!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Un golito de Osasuna vendría muy bien!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Menudo remate del subnormal de Correa con 2 opciones de pase de gol, te cagas...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

El celta empata en el campo nuevo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo remate del subnormal de Correa con 2 opciones de pase de gol, te cagas...



Edge2 te Veo muy nervioso jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

¿Ahora que te saquen del canpo agarrando no es nada o qué?


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

El at.madrid no le mete ni un gol ni a un equipo de viejunos ciegos.jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Como El Osasuna meta os veo tragando saliva durante la segunda parte y recordarles colchoneros que nos han robado un penalti en San Mamés.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

» Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna En Vivo | LaLiga | J-37


Ver Atletico Madrid vs Osasuna en vivo y gratis por internet




www.extremotvplay.com


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Como El Osasuna meta os veo tragando saliva durante la segunda parte y recordarles colchoneros que nos han robado un penalti en San Mamés.
> Pozdrawiam.



Lo que pase en San Mames no nos importa nada...da igual lo que pase alli pues dependemos de nosotros mismos


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Indignación en San Mamés! Que robó por Dios! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> La atracada que nos van a meter mañana va a ser de aúpa. Todo el nacionalmadridismo llorando como plañideras. Mañana nos hacen pinchar como hay Dios. Hijos de puta todos.



Y tú tienes la caradura de decir atracada? De vergüenza la verdad, de vergüenza! Estaríamos líderes a esta hora.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que pase en San Mames no nos importa nada...da igual lo que pase alli pues dependemos de nosotros mismos


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Edge2 te Veo muy nervioso jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Por qué no te callas?


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Hoy es la tarde de Joao, lo veo...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero ésto qué es???
> Vikingos en el hilo?



Donde estás hippie? Escondido o qué? Luego cuando marquéis saldréis todos al unísono.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)

Yo es que paso ya de foros, hay cada uno que pa qué.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por qué no te callas?



Viste el penalti que le pitaron al Cádiz contra el Elche? Jejejeje! Lo mismo pero al Madrid no, vaya vergüenza!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy es la tarde de Joao, lo veo...



Pero ¿está en el campo, andarrios?


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ¿está en el campo, andarrios?



Estaba calentando, ahora lo saca...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

El at.madrid no le mete ni a un equipo de viejunos ciegos y con la portería ampliada unos 5 metros jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estaba calentando, ahora lo saca...



No lo saca porque no le gusta


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

El Osasuna como coja alguna al contraataque se la lía al Atlético.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Con lo fácil que fue ganarlos fuera


----------



## dcisneros (16 May 2021)

A ver si el Mierdas pierde y cantamos alirón.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joderrrtt
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Cago en la puta
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con lo fácil que fue ganarlos fuera



Coño es que ahora vamos más obligados...

...y ellos lo saben...

Amén de que algún maletín haya por ahí


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Es fuera de juego
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Es fuera de juego
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

No tiene que subir ese gol.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Uy al palo de Casemiro
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Biennnnn gol anulado
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Vamos real
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Vale o no vale?


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Bastante clarinete...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Grande Sergio Herrera eres mi ídolo
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Donde estás Benzema?Te necesitamos 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Donde estás Benzema?Te necesitamos
> Pozdrawiam.



Que estás en el hilo del Aleti, rascanalgas


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

25 minutos y bajando


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Líderes
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Grande el real
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Gol del Madrit...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

A sufrir colchoneros a sufrir
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

En clarísimo fuera de juego pero les han subido el gol...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Vamos Osasuna
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> En clarísimo fuera de juego pero les han subido el gol...



Y luego lloran los cuernitos


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> En clarísimo fuera de juego pero les han subido el gol...



Qué hablas?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Qué hablas?
> Pozdrawiam



De una clarísima intervención en la jugada del amego, de toda la vida de deus


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Gol fantasma de Osasuna
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Es gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Es gol
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

madre mia...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## El primo del Adric (16 May 2021)

Pues adiós paleti


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Golllllll colchoneros golllllll jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (16 May 2021)

Patético es quedarse corto. Tirar una ventaja de 12 puntos de esta manera...


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Y marca el ETAsuna


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Ya lo sabe el banquillo del Madrid lo que pasa en el Metropolitano
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Madre del jamón hermoso un partido que se podia haber ganado 3-0


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Y encima el payaso encarándose


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Patético es quedarse corto. Tirar una ventaja de 12 puntos de esta manera...



Eso no tiene que ver con lo de hoy

Aunque sea cierto


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Os lo dije colchoneros os lo dije si el Osasuna sale como salió en el Alfredo Di Stéfano y tiene un poquito de suerte os la puede liar y así ha sido.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Os lo dije colchoneros os lo dije si el Osasuna sale como salió en el Alfredo Di Stéfano y tiene un poquito de suerte os la puede liar y así ha sido.
> Pozdrawiam



Que coño liar si le han podido caer 4-0


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Sacar a Llorente no lo entiendo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 May 2021)

Le vais a regalar la liga al Madrid...peor imposible.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

gol lodi


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Nooo
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joder pero seguimos líderes
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol lodi



Ve contandolo andarrios porque los stream van como el culo


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Golazo


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Vamos Osasuna aguanta
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Aguanta Osasuna por favor!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Nooooo
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Por dios!!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Gooooool


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Me cago en la puta
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Gol del celta en el campo nuevo
Pozdrawiam


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 May 2021)

Pues le acaban de clavar el 2ª al farsa. Me da igual quien gane la liga de los que quedan.


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Gol de guarrez


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joder me cago en puta que suerte el patético.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Amarilla a Zidane? Pero que mierda es está?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder me cago en puta que suerte el patético.
> Pozdrawiam



Suerte dice si llevarán 12 ocasiones de gol.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Vosotros fijaos como le funciona la cabeza, iba a meter a Vitolo y ahora mete a kondogbia. Ale, a sufrir...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joder uyyyy el Osasuna
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vosotros fijaos como le funciona la cabeza, iba a meter a Vitolo y ahora mete a kondogbia. Ale, a sufrir...



El Valladolid se juega algo en el último partido?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

Lo veis, paradon de oblak. 

CHOLO DIMISION
@artemis MARICON

CHOLO DIMISION
@artemis MARICON

CHOLO DIMISION
@artemis MARICON


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

O-1 en Bilbao a esperar al Metropolitano
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vosotros fijaos como le funciona la cabeza, iba a meter a Vitolo y ahora mete a kondogbia. Ale, a sufrir...



Sacar a Llorente por Herrera tampoco lo entiendo pero da lo mismo que vamos ganando


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Valladolid se juega algo en el último partido?
> Pozdrawiam.



La permanencia


----------



## ravenare (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder uyyyy el Osasuna
> Pozdrawiam



Eres consciente de que pareces retrasado repitiendo siempre la misma palabra?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (16 May 2021)

La última jornada se va a disputar en Fachadoliz. El Villarreal se ha asegurado Europa y pondrá a los juveniles en Valdebobos.


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

@Lemavos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 May 2021)

El Suárez siempre "mordiendo" en el área.. ha estado feo eso de meter otro balón en el campo.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joderrr 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

MAdre mia, otro paradon de oblak...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Joderrr 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

Hasta el último pvto minuto hay que estar


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Bueno, hay que ser deportivo y felicitar a los colchoneros por la victoria de hoy aunque me haya jodido jejejeje!
Todo a decidirse en el último partido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Tremendo partidazo.
El Atleti remontando como bestias.

Si no entra ninguna, la reventamos hasta que entre y si no entra se vuelve a embestir hasta que entre y se mete como sea y se remonta.

Vamos!!!

Partido a partido


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> MAdre mia, otro paradon de oblak...



Pues en el hilo de los cuernitos dice un seneca que se han dejado ganar los de Osasuna


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)

Joder qué mal se pasa, de todos modos muy aburrido este deporte.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)

Al final justificó la inversión el mierdas de Joao.

Mención aparte la definición de Lodi, si defendiera igual que ataca madre mía. 
Qué desparpajo parecía que estaba en un entreno.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Impresionante el pase de Joao Felix a Lodi que la revienta. Ahí volvimos a creer.

Tremendo el pase de Carrasco y el gol de Suarez.

Tremendo todo el equipo en todas partes. Impresionante.

Todo el equipo enchufadísimo, uno por uno.

Vamos!!!
Partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Partido impresionante de todo el equipo. Equipazo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)

Carrasco se lleva sacando la chorra toda la temporada, esas paradiñas que hace en el área a sabiendas de que no se la pueden quitar, son horo puro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 May 2021)

casi haceis el paleto paleti

que se joda el polaco subnormal


----------



## Edge2 (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, hay que ser deportivo y felicitar a los colchoneros por la victoria de hoy aunque me haya jodido jejejeje!
> Todo a decidirse en el último partido.
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Carrasco está haciendo magia


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (16 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Carrasco se lleva sacando la chorra toda la temporada, esas paradiñas que hace en el área a sabiendas de que no se la pueden quitar, son horo puro.



Siempre se ha sacado la chorra. Con sus más y sus menos. Jugador infravalorado.

Lo del Atlético es de mear y no echar gota. Ya tenía que tener la liga solucionada desde hace jornadas. Y hasta me atrevo a decir que seguir en Champions. El Cholo se acaba cagando siempre. Si se caga contra el Valladolid ya...


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Y Correa. Alucino. Se la saca de la manga


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

La defensa perfecta
Oblack perfecto

Koke, Saúl, llorente

Todos enchufadísimos todo el partido. 

Subidón tras tanta agonía de ocasiones sin tregua


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Siempre se ha sacado la chorra. Con sus más y sus menos. Jugador infravalorado.
> 
> Lo del Atlético es de mear y no echar gota. Ya tenía que tener la liga solucionada desde hace jornadas. Y hasta me atrevo a decir que seguir en Champions. El Cholo se acaba cagando siempre. Si se caga contra el Valladolid ya...



Claro un equipo hecho con retales y desechos de tienta, que cada año nos venden lo mejorcito, éste Thomas Partey por ejemplo, bastante ha hecho ya el Cholo, un puto milagro aunque no gane la Liga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Claro un equipo hecho con retales y desechos de tienta, que cada año nos venden lo mejorcito, éste Thomas Partey por ejemplo, bastante ha hecho ya el Cholo, un puto milagro aunque no gane la Liga.



partie esta missing del todo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2021)

PRIMAS a terceros....ejem


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

El Pacodolic no le ha ganado a prácticamente a nadie, dos de sus cinco victorias son contra el Getafe, no dependen de ellos mismo y básicamente se van a segunda


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Todo el año al frente levantando esta liga. 

Partido a partido


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Pacodolic no le ha ganado a prácticamente a nadie, dos de sus cinco victorias son contra el Getafe, no dependen de ellos mismo y básicamente se van a segunda



Ya, pero está visto que no podemos fiarnos porque fallamos demasiado de cara a puerta y además habrá maletin para ellos 

Si ganaramos los partidos 5-0 no vería problema, pero esta segunda vuelta y los últimos partidos concretamente están siendo agonicos precisamente por no machacar las ocasiones (Suárez podría llevar ya 40 goles si hubiera metido casi todo lo que está fallando en esta recta final)


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (16 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PRIMAS a terceros....ejem



Qué te juegas a que Ronaldo baja al césped. La cantidad de goles que metió al Atlético.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

Colchoneros ya está ya pueden estar tranquilitos después de los nervios de hoy jejejeje! Algunos se hicieron caquita y todo de tantos nervios hoy.
El sábado o el domingo a sufrir más ante el Valladolid jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Estos partido son una agonía. Cualquier error te desestabiliza.

Yo veo al equipo más enchufado que al aficionado. Esta liga ha sido una agonía para todos los equipos.

Se está jugando muy bien, a pesar de toda la tensión. Hay juego, hay control, hay calidad, hay ocasiones.

Se trata de ganar. Y si se quiere se puede. Sólo hace falta tener la mente tranquila.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero está visto que no podemos fiarnos porque fallamos demasiado de cara a puerta y además habrá maletin para ellos
> 
> Si ganaramos los partidos 5-0 no vería problema, pero esta segunda vuelta y los últimos partidos concretamente están siendo agonicos precisamente por no machacar las ocasiones (Suárez podría llevar ya 40 goles si hubiera metido casi todo lo que está fallando en esta recta final)



Me ponen a mí a la pata coja y con una mano atrás en la delantera colchonera y meto más goles que el parguela del Suárez.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (16 May 2021)

Impresionante reacción para remontar...


----------



## Suprimo (16 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero está visto que no podemos fiarnos porque fallamos demasiado de cara a puerta y además habrá maletin para ellos
> 
> Si ganaramos los partidos 5-0 no vería problema, pero esta segunda vuelta y los últimos partidos concretamente están siendo agonicos precisamente por no machacar las ocasiones (Suárez podría llevar ya 40 goles si hubiera metido casi todo lo que está fallando en esta recta final)



Y hoy han perdido 4-1 con la Real Suciedad, es que no veo por ningún sitio vindolos ganar, tienen toda la pvta semana para preparar un encuentro y entrenar portería, no hay excusa


----------



## artemis (16 May 2021)

Ojo a la encerrona la semana que viene, hoy han ido a degüello y a los vikingos les conceden golpe en fuera de juego... Velasco Carballo HDLGP


----------



## Terminus (16 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los nervios os comen colchoneros! Jejejeje!
> Pozdrawiam.



Sigue llorando, malnacido.


----------



## Terminus (16 May 2021)

El puto gol del Madrid es en fuera de juego, benzema hace por pasarla de tacón. Es una puta vergüenza. Si no les llegan a regalar los tres puntos esto ya estaría. La semana que viene consuman el atraco final estos hijos de puta de blanco.


----------



## sivigliano (16 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> El puto gol del Madrid es en fuera de juego, benzema hace por pasarla de tacón. Es una puta vergüenza. Si no les llegan a regalar los tres puntos esto ya estaría. La semana que viene consuman el atraco final estos hijos de puta de blanco.



En Valladolid gana el Atlético seguro. El partido duro era hoy porque además el Osasuna está jugando bien en este último tramo.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> El puto gol del Madrid es en fuera de juego, benzema hace por pasarla de tacón. Es una puta vergüenza. Si no les llegan a regalar los tres puntos esto ya estaría. La semana que viene consuman el atraco final estos hijos de puta de blanco.



Jajajajajjajajajajajjajajjjajja a sufrir toca


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2021)

Hoy no sé cómo no hemos metido 8 goles. 

Pero remontar en 10 minutos cuando se ponía todo en contra me ha parecido toda una demostración de poderío


----------



## barullo (16 May 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy no sé cómo no hemos metido 8 goles.
> 
> Pero remontar en 10 minutos cuando se ponía todo en contra me ha parecido toda una demostración de poderío



Pfff van a acabar con la salud de muchos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 May 2021)

BROOOTAL ... si el atlético empieza a ganar partidos y ligas con goles en los últimos minutos es que _the end is near_


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 May 2021)

Lo peor es que decían que Suarez estaba ""acabado"" xddddddd

También es sólo ver como en Twitter dicen que Messi también está en ""declive"", con ese tipo de afición, se entiende por qué el Barsa está tan mal


----------



## artemis (16 May 2021)

Bueno, la penúltima, nos ponen los partidos el domingo cuando el Villarreal juega el miércoles la final, todo sea para que gane el Madrid


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, la penúltima, nos ponen los partidos el domingo cuando el Villarreal juega el miércoles la final, todo sea para que gane el Madrid



El Villarreal acaba de golear al Sevilla 4-0, así que va muy bien para la final


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2021)

La maquinaria de propaganda blanca sigue echando humo y montando gresca con sus merengue paranoias, calentando la última jornada. 

Quieren que los árbitros vistan de blanco en lugar de negro.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 May 2021)

Igual 20 goles en la liga es harto, Suárez mejoró sus números, lleva mas que la temporada pasada


----------



## barullo (17 May 2021)

Yo cuento 2 muy claras: la del palo y una anterior.

Estuvo fallón en este partido y en el anterior, pero decir acabado son palabras mayores


----------



## artemis (17 May 2021)




----------



## t_chip (17 May 2021)

Forza Atleti.....!!solo queda uno!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2021)

*Cabeza




*


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2021)




----------



## artemis (20 May 2021)

Ojo al desgraciado que nos han colocado, el que nos pito contra el Getafe, que nos anulo un gol, no nos pito un claro penalty y tuvieron que avisarle de una roja directa que había señalado solo amarilla...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 May 2021)

No van a regalarnos nada y nos van a poner todos los impedimentos posibles. Lo sabemos antes de la primera jornada. Si queremos la liga, vamos a tener que arrancársela.


----------



## Terminus (20 May 2021)

Nos han puesto a un árbitro hijo de puta que nos va a robar todo lo que pueda. Que asquerosos.


----------



## Patxin (21 May 2021)

Vamos, campeón, que por huevos hoy ganamos...


----------



## Terminus (22 May 2021)

Hoy perpetran la atracada final los ladrones de blanco


----------



## Seronoser (22 May 2021)

Vamos Chavales, que lo tenemos a tiro!!
Yo ya he engalanado mi casa aquí en Moscú
ждем победы!!!!


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vamos Chavales, que lo tenemos a tiro!!
> Yo ya he engalanado mi casa aquí en Moscú
> ждем победы!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 665636




Muy bien Putin, asi me gusta: pensamiento positivo


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

_*Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssss*_


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

https://www.stream2watch.sx/video/valladolid-vs-atletico-madrid-22-May-2021


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Buenas tardes colchoneros! Pues eso que hoy se decide la liga y que la gane el mejor que yo espero sea el real en cualquier caso suerte y por aquí estaremos.....lo bueno de hoy? Pues que la liga sea como sea se queda en Madrid o bien en Cibeles o bien en Neptuno pero no en canaletas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> _*Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssss*_



Hasta el final vamos Real!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> https://www.stream2watch.sx/video/valladolid-vs-atletico-madrid-22-May-2021



Voy a probar, aunque últimamente esta web y la otra de rojadirecta nosequé van fatal

No es culpa tuya ni es una crítica, andarrios, jracias por aportar


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Voy a probar, aunque últimanente esta web y la otra de rojadirecta nosequé van fatal
> 
> No es culpa tuya ni es una crítica, andarrios, jracias por aportar



Pontelo en el CH03 trinchamoñas.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pontelo en el CH03 trinchamoñas.



Desde que se cargaron Live tv, que se veían los partidos que te cagas desde canales rusos o rumanos esto es imposible de ver


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Hoy perpetran la atracada final los ladrones de blanco



Jajajajaja! No seas ridículo Terminus que se te ve muy nervioso.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No van a regalarnos nada y nos van a poner todos los impedimentos posibles. Lo sabemos antes de la primera jornada. Si queremos la liga, vamos a tener que arrancársela.



Pero que os pasa? No os hagáis las víctimas ya antes del partido que se os ve muy nerviosos.
Vamos a jugarlo y luego ya se podrá opinar, no crees? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Vamos, campeón, que por huevos hoy ganamos...



Hasta el final váis a sufrir no os quepa ninguna duda ya que el Madrid no va a renunciar a esta liga hasta el minuto 90 y más allá.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Liga streaming gratuit , Liga en direct , Liga live stream


Suivez le match streaming direct HD, Liens streaming gratuit et en bonne qualité pour [xfvalue_date] , Score .



www.streamonsport.info


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hasta el final váis a sufrir no os quepa ninguna duda ya que el Madrid no va a renunciar a esta liga hasta el minuto 90 y más allá.
> Pozdrawiam.



En la eurocopa ¿vas a animar a Polonia, cansaliebres? porque os vamos a meter una jartá de goles


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ojo al desgraciado que nos han colocado, el que nos pito contra el Getafe, que nos anulo un gol, no nos pito un claro penalty y tuvieron que avisarle de una roja directa que había señalado solo amarilla...



Jajajajaja! Pero ya antes de empezar hablando de árbitros? Que queréis que os piten un penalti a favor y que expulsen a 2 del Valladolid? Parecéis niñas acomplejadas intentando presionar a los árbitros.
Dejarse de tonterías que si perdéis la liga será por vosotros mismos y no por culpa de los demás.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

@artemis MARICON


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> El Fachadolid se juega el descenso......mala cosa.



O buena para el Madrid! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

CH03 Estable por ahora...



https://www.stream2watch.sx/video/valladolid-vs-atletico-madrid-22-May-2021


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Like si estas viendo el madrit y el aleti a la vez


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> El Fachadolid se juega el descenso......mala cosa.



Sin embargo el Villareal no se juega nada de nada, ni es uno de los mejores equipos de Europa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Like si estas viendo el madrit y el aleti a la vez



el madric via salitre
el atletic via hinternec


----------



## artemis (22 May 2021)

Ojo que el hijo de puta ha empezado fuerte, pitando falta sin contacto
SOLO CONTRA TODO Y CONTRA TODOS


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

el villa manteniendo muy bien el tipo


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el villa manteniendo muy bien el tipo



Si, yo tambien lo veo bien. Ya veremos si gana el real madrid...


----------



## artemis (22 May 2021)

Ojo el hijo de puta que lleva dos fueras de juego que no eran


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

joder


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Han empezado el partido de pvta pena con el peor equipo de la liga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

gol del valla?


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Vamos Pucela!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

No les llaman los pupas por casualidac


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

gol del villa !


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll del villarreal


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Es que es increible, hoy hasta sacan los balones a la fuerza


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No les llaman los pupas por casualidac



Tranqui las cabras que ellos (los cuernitos) van igual


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tranqui las cabras que ellos (los cuernitos) van igual



¿Alguien esperaba que el Villa no les plantaran cara cuando se juegan unos millones en Europa?


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Ganaremos la liga perdiendo con el vadalloliz?


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

A pesar de lo que digan el Pucela no se juega nada porque sigue en segunda aunque gane hoy...pero el Aleti es lógico que esté nervioso que se juega el título

Paciencia coño


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Alguien esperaba que el Villa no les plantaran cara cuando se juegan unos millones en Europa?



Hoy es una jornada jodidísima para todos


----------



## artemis (22 May 2021)

El hijo de puta va con todo


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Que no, coño, que con lo que tiene demasiado que está a punto de ganar la liga

Trae buenos jugadores a todos los puestos, como tienen Barsa/Mandril y entonces se le podrán pedir explicaciones


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy es una jornada jodidísima para todos



De hecho ahora el Pacodolid vuelve a segunda...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

La que ha tenido Suarez joder...


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> De hecho ahora el Pacodolid vuelve a segunda...



Claro si va el Elche va ganando ademas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Vuelven las sensaciones del partido del otro día, ocasiones e impotencia


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

LMLights dijo:


>



No tengo dudas que Florentino ha hecho unas llamadas


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vuelven las sensaciones del partido del otro día, ocasiones e impotencia



Paciencia coño, queda una hora de partido


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Siempre sufriendo hay que joderse.



Marca de la casa  

Forsa Aleti


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Habrá que animar al villarreal en vez de al atletico de madrid visto lo visto...


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

De todas formas y pase lo que pase si el Pucela hubiera echado estos cojones todo el año quizá no estaría en segunda


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 May 2021)

Que cosas, los dos perdiendo.

Nosotros ya estamos de campo y playa, con la Copa del Rey y hoy viendo como sufrís el resto. Yo creo que al final remontáis, porque no os queda otra. Pero como lleguéis justitos a los últimos 15 minutos sois capaces de cagarla.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Que cosas, los dos perdiendo.
> 
> Nosotros ya estamos de campo y playa, con la Copa del Rey y hoy viendo como sufrís el resto. Yo creo que al final remontáis, porque no os queda otra. Pero como lleguéis justitos a los últimos 15 minutos sois capaces de cagarla.



Va a ser como el último dia: al final se remonta echándole huevos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2021)

ah los maletines famosos...


----------



## ravenare (22 May 2021)

Dejad de llorar putas colchonetas. Estáis a un paso de ganar la Liga perdiendo con un descendido. Y sólo porque el Madrid lo está haciendo mucho peor. 

A ver si le echan cojones de una puta vez y no me dan la tarde.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

benzema


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> benzema



Anulado


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

CORREA


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Jojojo  

Goooool


----------



## ravenare (22 May 2021)

Golazo menos mal.


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Gol del asqueroso de Correa


----------



## Octubrista (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Anulado



Los maletines de Floren no llegaron al VAR.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los maletines de Floren no llegaron al VAR.



Me congratulo entonces de ello


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

La vuelve a tener el pacodolic


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Colchoneros si no la cagáis y el Madrid no espabila pues seréis campeones pero aún queda partido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros si no la cagáis y el Madrid no espabila pues seréis campeones pero aún queda partido.
> Pozdrawiam.



Cada vez menos


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


SUAREZ


----------



## ravenare (22 May 2021)

Se acabó la fiesta.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> SUAREZ



Jejejeje! Enhorabuena!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jejejeje! Enhorabuena!
> Pozdrawiam



TE honra, capuLLo


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 May 2021)

A ver si nos mandáis un lote estas navidades, a todos los culés del foro, por el regalo que os hicimos con Suarez.

A ver si no la cagais en el último minuto


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

La más divertido es que pese a que hoy el pacodolic va a cuchillo, va a acabar la liga como el colista gracias a que el farsa no está haciendo nada de nada


----------



## Mundocruel (22 May 2021)

Esa barriga de Suarez, bamboleante, mientras se dirige a portería vale una Liga.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (22 May 2021)

Suárez, uno de los nuestros.


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A ver si nos mandáis un lote estas navidades, a todos los culés del foro, por el regalo que os hicimos con Suarez.
> 
> A ver si no la cagais en el último minuto



Cobra su sueldo anual holles...

Que tampoco juega gratis


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cobra su sueldo anual holles...
> 
> Que tampoco juega gratis



Y el princesito también y mira lo que nos cobrasteis, puto Bartomeu, le tendríais que hacer un monumento.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

Bueno, habrá que ir felicitando al ATLÉTICO DE MADRID por esta merecida Liga, no?


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

El Madrit tiene 15 minutitos para meter dos goles y eso sí que jode


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Y el princesito también y mira lo que nos cobrasteis, puto Bartomeu, le tendríais que hacer un monumento.



Los goles no se meten en el despacho, pero ese hombre queriendo o sin querer os ha jodido pa vino


----------



## pr0orz1337 (22 May 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Marca grisman para el barsa, el que se iba por titulos


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

El Valladoliz haciendo el partido que no ha hecho en toda la temporada. Yo echaba al entrenador...


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Marca grisman para el barsa, el que se iba por titulos



Y esperaté que no acebe la Eurocopa de suplente...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Marca benzemalo


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y esperaté que no acebe la Eurocopa de suplente...



Con la plantilla que tiene Afriancia no me extrañaría nada que chupara banquillo


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Que metan 8 si quieren, que ganando nosotros para nada les valen


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2021)

La liga la gana el Atleti por la ida porque si es por los partidos de vuelta...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

marca el madrid, ataca el valladolid...


----------



## Antiparticula (22 May 2021)

Un minuto!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

15 segundos...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## Antiparticula (22 May 2021)

A neptuno los antidisturbios


----------



## IVNP71 (22 May 2021)

Enhorabuena colchoneros!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 May 2021)

Pues felicidades, sufriendo hasta el final, pero ya tenéis otra liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 May 2021)

*Campeones!!!*


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Despues de todo nunca dejes de creer

Campeones por fin


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 May 2021)

felicidades, colochoneros!


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> felicidades, colochoneros!



Un abrazo @- CONANÍN - , hasta la proxima liga...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

hdp hasta el ultimo minuto


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2021)

Grande GUARDIOLA como siempre jodiendo a los mandriles


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Suarez llorando en directo "Es el año que mas he sufrido"


----------



## Patxin (22 May 2021)

A Neptuno, con bozal y bufanda, eso si.


----------



## Antiparticula (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Suarez llorando en directo "Es el año que mas he sufrido"



"Que manera de sufrir" Sabina.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Almeida en la cope "No cerraremos Neptuno"


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2021)

Felicidades a todos los atleticos, menos al cholo que me da asco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2021)

todo a pesar de tener 1 solo delantero


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 May 2021)

Campeones, por fin. 
Y ganar una liga al Madrid en la última jornada, algo que nunca había visto. 
Ahora a celebrarlo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 May 2021)

Enhorabuena y tal, ahora no me negareis que es un poco triste sufrir tanto para ganar una liga con la ventaja que llegasteis a tener, y hoy sufriendo para ganar al puto Valladolid, llega a meter esa que ha echado por encima del larguero y os estarias cagando en Simeone.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 May 2021)

Somos campeones


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Video directo de la celebracion






Emisiones en directo - Telemadrid


Toda la actualidad al instante: noticias, deportes, programas, vídeos, fotos...Infórmate de lo que sucede en Madrid, España y el mundo en Telemadrid.es.




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2021)

Enhorabuena, colchoneros, os lo habéis merecido. Ya que no podía ser mi Betis, era mi segunda opción. Ya era hora.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Enhorabuena y tal, ahora no me negareis que es un poco triste sufrir tanto para ganar una liga con la ventaja que llegasteis a tener, y hoy sufriendo para ganar al puto Valladolid, llega a meter esa que ha echado por encima del larguero y os estarias cagando en Simeone.



El covid solo afecta a madrleños


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 May 2021)

*Atleti Campeones!!!*

*No porque sea fácil*


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Cargas policiales parking valladolid. Lanzan bengalas...


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Hay un atletico tendido en el suelo


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

*Suárez, tras ganar la Liga: “En el Barça me menospreciaron”*


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (22 May 2021)




----------



## Terminus (22 May 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jajajajaja! No seas ridículo Terminus que se te ve muy nervioso.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ufff hasta el final pipas con sal.

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es que lo único bueno es que la liga se quedaba en Madrid, eso sí ha ido a la fuente buena.

Atleeeeeeeeetiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aretai (22 May 2021)

No tengo puta idea de fútbol, solo sé que el rata de mi cuñao dice que se va a invitar a unas cervezas. 

Gracias colchoneros... ¡ah! ¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Terminus (22 May 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Enhorabuena y tal, ahora no me negareis que es un poco triste sufrir tanto para ganar una liga con la ventaja que llegasteis a tener, y hoy sufriendo para ganar al puto Valladolid, llega a meter esa que ha echado por encima del larguero y os estarias cagando en Simeone.



Gracias por la enhorabuena y vete a tomar por culo, ciervo. Más triste es el nadaplete blanco.


----------



## Luftwuaje (22 May 2021)

Si no gana el Madrid que por lo menos gane el Atlético. 
Enhorabuena.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 May 2021)

Está toda la merengada de la tele compungida. Hablando de Zidane, de Ramos, de cualquier cosa menos de que el *Atleti es Campeón

los mismos que llevan 5 jornadas hablando de un contubernio arbitral contra el mandril.

Me encanta el olor a lágrimas merengues. Temporada en blanco*


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



No hay peor cuña que de la misma madera...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 May 2021)

¡Enhorabuena patéticos !

Pd.- Anda que si la llegáis a perder después de la ventaja que sacasteis en la primera vuelta...


----------



## Sir Connor (22 May 2021)

El Atlético tardara siglos en volver a ganar una liga,si con un Madrid que no tiene ni delanteros ,un barsa penoso ,han ganado la liga con el agua al cuello en el último partido


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El Atlético tardara siglos en volver a ganar una liga,si con un Madrid que no tiene ni delanteros ,un barsa penoso ,han ganado la liga con el agua al cuello en el último partido


----------



## NoRTH (22 May 2021)

Enhorabuena colchoneros!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 May 2021)

*Fuerza mental




*


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2021)

DEP









Un joven aficionado del Atlético muere al golpearse la cabeza en la entrada de un aparcamiento


El menor iba sentado en la ventanilla con el cuerpo por fuera, según los testigos




elpais.com


----------



## barullo (22 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> DEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué pena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2021)

el sistema de 3 centrales no ha hecho mas vulnerables en defensa,,y renunciar a costa fue la cosa mas rara de esta temporada llena de COVID asintomaticos...,perovamos el barca ni un solo covid..ni los equipos ingleses..
y mas estupido fue jugar la ida en RUMANIA,, porque no en PORT MORESBY, ya que estamos...tan contagiosos seria el chelsa que luego jugo en SEVILLA...


----------



## Patxin (23 May 2021)

Vamos campeón, que por huevos hoy ganamos, estoy descontrolado, yo te quiero ver campeón. Jamás, jamás, te dejará esta hinchada, ni en las buenas o en las malas, nunca deja de animar... 

Forza Atleti siempre!


----------



## vayaquesi (23 May 2021)

Enhorabuena al Atlético de Madrid por su título de Liga.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2021)

Felicidades a la familia del aleti desde Zaragoza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y mas estupido fue jugar la ida en RUMANIA,, porque no en PORT MORESBY, ya que estamos...tan contagiosos seria el chelsa que luego jugo en SEVILLA...



Ese día supe que podíamos olvidarnos de intentar competir esta champions y tuve la corazonada de que ganábamos la liga.


----------



## ravenare (23 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> DEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia, que manera más patética de morir.


----------



## dcisneros (23 May 2021)

Olé el Atleti.

Los del Real Mierdas que me la coman doblada. A mamarla.


----------



## artemis (23 May 2021)

*CAMPEONES*... en la temporada que somos al que mas penaltis nos han pitado en los últimos minutos de los partidos, en los que nos sancionan a un jugador porque un amigo suyo hace apuestas, en los que el presidente de los arbitros ataca publicamente al ATLETI que nos obligan a jugar contra los ingleses fuera de España y luego el gobierno cambia las normas para que los hijos de puta puedan jugar en casa contra el liverpool... y tantas otras tropelias que no han hecho intentando que no ganaramos...

Saludos a todos esos hijos de puta antiatleticos que cuando se nos tuercen un poco las cosas se preocupan por nuestro club y nos dicen que hay que echar al CHOLO... a los piperos @Edge2 y @fieraverde que van a seguir comiendo polla de DIOS PABLO SIMEONE....

Al resto de atléticos de bien ENHORABUENA, nos lo hemos ganado


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (23 May 2021)

Y ayer Simeone se cobró la revancha ante Ronaldo, que tantos disgustos le había dado en el césped... La vida sí puede dar segundas oportunidades.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2021)

Joer, estoy emocionao, se me saltan las lágrimas como a Suárez


----------



## destrozo (23 May 2021)

Yendo para Neptuno. 

Aúpa Atleti


----------



## Cuqui (23 May 2021)

Felicidades al atletico de aviacion, el equipo del pueblo.


----------



## t_chip (23 May 2021)

aretai dijo:


> No tengo puta idea de fútbol, solo sé que el rata de mi cuñao dice que se va a invitar a unas cervezas.
> 
> Gracias colchoneros... ¡ah! ¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!



El Atleti siempre saca lo mejor de las personas.

!!Somos campeones!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 May 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena patéticos !
> 
> Pd.- Anda que si la llegáis a perder después de la ventaja que sacasteis en la primera vuelta...



Pues estaríamos igual de jodidos que está el Madrid después de la ventaja en presupuesto que saca al Atleti desde la primera jornada.

!No se que me da más gusto, si que haya ganado la liga el Atléti, o que la haya perdido el Madrid...y además en la última jornada!

Para el escozor, hemoal.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 May 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Pues estaríamos igual de jodidos que está el Madrid después de la ventaja en presupuesto que saca al Atleti desde la primera jornada.
> 
> !No se que me da más gusto, si que haya ganado la liga el Atléti, o que la haya perdido el Madrid...y además en la última jornada!
> 
> ...



Van a tener que cambiar ustedes su discurso... le recuerdo que el equipo que más ha gastado de todos los de la Liga en fichajes este año ha sido el Atletico de Madrid junto al Farsa y el que menos ha gastado de toda la Liga ha sido el Real Madrid (0€).

Hace tiempo que se les acabó el cuento de "equipo del pueblo" cuando en los últimos 5 años su gasto en fichajes supera al del Real Madrid y solo lo supera en la Liga el Farsa.

Tampoco pueden decir que ustedes "no tienen jugadores que cuestan lo que Cristiano", ya que por ahí están Joao Felix o Lemar ( el precio de este último es el mismo que pago el Real Madrid por todo su centro del campo: Kroos, Modric y Casemiro).

Y por último, el Real Madrid ha vuelto a llegar a semifinales de Champions y ha competido la Liga cuyo líder por tiempo de descanso entre partidos, plantilla y gasto en fichajes era el Atletico.

El Hemoal para cuando sea necesario, tipo lo que les sucedió a ustedes en Lisboa o Milan; o para cuando el Atletico llegue a alcanzar al Real Madrid en Ligas ganadas, aún le quedan 24 , que ni sumando todos los títulos nacionales e internacionales llega el Atletico a las 34 Ligas del Real Madrid.

Ya no les vale el discurso de equipo rico vs. equipo pobre....


----------



## t_chip (23 May 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Van a tener que cambiar ustedes su discurso... le recuerdo que el equipo que más ha gastado de todos los de la Liga en fichajes este año ha sido el Atletico de Madrid junto al Farsa y el que menos ha gastado de toda la Liga ha sido el Real Madrid (0€).
> 
> Hace tiempo que se les acabó el cuento de "equipo del pueblo" cuando en los últimos 5 años su gasto en fichajes supera al del Real Madrid y solo lo supera en la Liga el Farsa.
> 
> ...



O, sea que comparas lo gastado en cristiano hace como 12 años, con lo gastado hace dos en Joao Félix.
?Tu eres tonto, chaval?
El Atleti paga 120 millones por Joao Felix cuando el PSG paga más del doble por Neymar.

El real Madrid lleva toda su historia batiendo récords de traspaso pagado por futbolistas. 
Habéis provocado lo que está pasando, y ahora los ingleses os quitan el bocadillo.

!!JODEROS!!

Mientras tanto al Atleti nos quitan sistemáticamente los equipos grandes a los mejores jugadores, como el Kun en su día, Falcao, Griezmann....
Por suerte, como los grandes sois tan asnos, casi siempre os sale rana.

Sois cutres hasta para fichar. Habéis perdido la liga y la semi de champions por chulos, por gastaros vuestro presupuesto estratosférico en el estadio para chulear y acojonar al que venga a jugar a vuestro campo, en lugar de en jugadores para suplir a los que fichasteis en sus día a golpe de talonario y que se os han hecho viejos.

Pero tú sigue comparando precios de fichajes con 10 años de diferencia, tonto.

Los chulos del equipo rico derrotados por la gente humilde del equipo del pueblo, el Atleti.

!!JODETE Y BAILA, PERDEDOR DE EQUIPO RICO....RICO....RICO!!

Tus lágrimas, mis risas.






Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 May 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> O, sea que comparas lo gastado en cristiano hace como 12 años, con lo gastado hace dos en Joao Félix.
> ?Tu eres tonto, chaval?
> El Atleti paga 120 millones por Joao Felix cuando el PSG paga más del doble por Neymar.
> 
> ...



Si aquí el que se está riendo soy yo y el que llora eres tú, ¿ no te das cuenta? Que hasta en la victoria tenéis que acordaros de nosotros, eso si que necesita Hemoal a paladas y durante años.

El que hayáis gastado este año mucho, mucho más que el resto de equipos de la Liga es un hecho y que nombres al PSG, cuando podías haberte acordado de Hazard demuestra dos cosas: que el tonto eres tú y que como sigues queriendo ser equipo del pueblo te comparas con el PSG... en lugar de compararse con el Real Madrid pero no puedes ya que no ha gastado un euro en fichajes, ni uno.Este año hemos sido "equipo vendedor " , es decir, lo mismo que vosotros durante años.

Nada más que decir, salvo que nos vemos dentro de otros 7 años, el entrenador que más cobra de todo el fútbol mundial ha confeccionado una gran plantilla sabiendo gastar tooodo el dinero del alto presupuesto en fichajes que lleva manejando en los últimos años y estoy seguro que lo conseguirá de nuevo.

Por cierto, y para acabar, vine a felicitaros y esta ha sido tu respuesta.


----------



## t_chip (23 May 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si aquí el que se está riendo soy yo y el que llora eres tú, ¿ no te das cuenta? Que hasta en la victoria tenéis que acordaros de nosotros, eso si que necesita Hemoal a paladas y durante años.
> 
> El que hayáis gastado este año mucho, mucho más que el resto de equipos de la Liga es un hecho y que nombres al PSG, cuando podías haberte acordado de Hazard demuestra dos cosas: que el tonto eres tú y que como sigues queriendo ser equipo del pueblo te comparas con el PSG... en lugar de compararse con el Real Madrid pero no puedes ya que no ha gastado un euro en fichajes, ni uno.Este año hemos sido "equipo vendedor " , es decir, lo mismo que vosotros durante años.
> 
> ...



Aquí los del Madrid no tendríais ni que estar. Estáis rabiando, y vuestras felicitaciones con tocada de huevos incluida os las podéis meter por el culo


Tus conclusiones psicológicas en base a que hable del PSG o del Madrid son dignas de un alcohólico deshauciado con diarrea....!si me acuerdo de vosotros es porque mi vida gira en torno a vosotros, si me acuerdo del PSG, porque mi vida también gira tambien en torno a vosotros!


Vete a tu hilo de mierda a seguir repitiendoos unos a otros cada tres posts las trece copas de Europa, o la milonga del equipo señor, que no hace más trampas porque no tiene más horas el día.

Lo cierto es que el Madrid cuando no gana no es nadie, y habéis perdido.
Por eso venís aquí, donde nadie os soporta, os necesita ni os echa de menos, a tocar los huevos.

Me consta que estáis jodidos, y yo me río a mandibula batiente.

Si no te gusta vete de este hilo, que no necesitamos para nada vuestra felicitación falsa como un billete de dos euros.


Aquí copio y pego tu enhorabuena de mierda:

"¡Enhorabuena patéticos !

Pd.- Anda que si la llegáis a perder después de la ventaja que sacasteis en la primera vuelta..."


Con esto te vas al ignore, que no pierdo más tiempo con subnormales.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 May 2021)

Pero estos ciervos donde se informan, en el bar de abajo de su corral?? 

El Atlético ha fichado tanto estos años porque año tras año han venido a llevarse nuestros futbolistas, a precios desorbitados, y la mayoría luego se han ahostiado, véase costa filipe, Falcao, Turan griezzman, y hay más, Como Lucas, o rodri. 
Casi nada, y alegar que fichamos mucho.... 
Balance equitativo si vendemos por 100 compramos por 100, igualito que el Madrid y bale, hazard, courtois... 
Lo mismo vender griezzman por 120 y fichar a Joao por lo mismo, que vender a Cristiano por 100 y traer a panzard por 160.
Que son la basura de Europa y ya se están dando cuenta por fin...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 May 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pero estos ciervos donde se informan, en el bar de abajo de su corral??
> 
> El Atlético ha fichado tanto estos años porque año tras año han venido a llevarse nuestros futbolistas, a precios desorbitados, y la mayoría luego se han ahostiado, véase costa filipe, Falcao, Turan griezzman, y hay más, Como Lucas, o rodri.
> Casi nada, y alegar que fichamos mucho....
> ...



... en Transfermarket tiene toda la información... Balance entre lo gastado y lo vendido por Farsa, Atletico y Real Madrid.

Nada, viendo que no sabes ni aceptar un _Enhorabuena_ te dejo con ese ruin sentimiento de envidia que te corroe hasta en las victorias. 
¡Hasta pronto t_chip !


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pero estos ciervos donde se informan, en el bar de abajo de su corral??
> 
> El Atlético ha fichado tanto estos años porque año tras año han venido a llevarse nuestros futbolistas, a precios desorbitados, y la mayoría luego se han ahostiado, véase costa filipe, Falcao, Turan griezzman, y hay más, Como Lucas, o rodri.
> Casi nada, y alegar que fichamos mucho....
> ...



se llama intercambio de cromos


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 May 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> se llama intercambio de cromos



Lo comido por lo servido. Pero ellos a lo suyo, a llorar, y ahora son todos del Málaga, del Oviedo..
Soy madrileño de nacimiento y me crié en carabanchel, y cuando crecí, vivi en Málaga, en Extremadura, en Valencia, y vi las mierdas de los aficionados de allí, los sábados de su terruño y el domingo la camiseta de Beckham.
a ver si se hunden en la mierda ya.


----------



## Terminus (23 May 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ... en Transfermarket tiene toda la información... Balance entre lo gastado y lo vendido por Farsa, Atletico y Real Madrid.
> 
> Nada, viendo que no sabes ni aceptar un _Enhorabuena_ te dejo con ese ruin sentimiento de envidia que te corroe hasta en las victorias.
> ¡Hasta pronto t_chip !



Que te vayas a tomar por culo, tramposo, falso. Que te vayas a la cueva, que pretendéis ser la novia en la boda y el muerto en el funeral. Hala, vete por la sombra.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 May 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Que te vayas a tomar por culo, tramposo, falso. Que te vayas a la cueva, que pretendéis ser la novia en la boda y el muerto en el funeral. Hala, vete por la sombra.



Ya dije que no vine a discutir, pero me joden los discursos falsos, y el rollito del presupuesto lo es; demostrado ha quedado.

Argumentos de peso traje ¡Soplapollas! 

Y camino por donde me sale de la punta de la polla e iré y volveré al jardín que no cueva.

Si no me citas, no regreso que no me gusta el olor a miseria (miseria de espíritu hablo, que ya os conozco e imagino la respuesta).


----------



## artemis (23 May 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pero estos ciervos donde se informan, en el bar de abajo de su corral??
> 
> El Atlético ha fichado tanto estos años porque año tras año han venido a llevarse nuestros futbolistas, a precios desorbitados, y la mayoría luego se han ahostiado, véase costa filipe, Falcao, Turan griezzman, y hay más, Como Lucas, o rodri.
> Casi nada, y alegar que fichamos mucho....
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo intentando que un ciervo lo entienda...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2021)

Bueno, ya está. 

Ahora a pensar en la temporada que viene. 

Esta temporada hemos visto que hay un equipazo con muchas posibilidades. 

Para la temporada que viene quiero que el Cholo le de todo el power a *Joao Félix* en la producción artística.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2021)

Esto es lo que quiero ver más la temporada que viene


----------



## Suprimo (24 May 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pero estos ciervos donde se informan, en el bar de abajo de su corral??
> 
> El Atlético ha fichado tanto estos años porque año tras año han venido a llevarse nuestros futbolistas, a precios desorbitados, y la mayoría luego se han ahostiado, véase costa filipe, Falcao, Turan griezzman, y hay más, Como Lucas, o rodri.
> Casi nada, y alegar que fichamos mucho....
> ...



Y Morata, que la Juventus está en mierda y ni dependían de sí mismo para jugar la Champions, la situación financiera es suya es un pvto desastre y van pidiendo rebajas


----------



## barullo (27 May 2021)




----------



## artemis (27 May 2021)

Curioso que nadie haya criticado la celebración de anoche en Villareal y la del Atleti criticada en todos lados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Curioso que nadie haya criticado la celebración de anoche en Villareal y la del Atleti criticada en todos lados



es que para su suerte ,los garrulos de la liga bipolar no saben que hay 17 equipos mas en la liga...


----------



## t_chip (27 May 2021)

Nosotros a disfrutar de nuestro Atleti, y los demás que se peinen.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 May 2021)

Igual, buena temporada para Llorente, 12 goles no está nada mal









Pichichi LaLiga Santander 2022 - 2023 | Ranking de goleadores Primera División - Marca.com


Consulta la clasificación actualizada del trofeo Pichichi de La Liga Santander en la temporada 2022 - 2023. El ranking de goleadores de Primera División en Marca.com




www.marca.com


----------



## fieraverde (29 May 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 671579



L oque necesitamos es otrod elantero TANQUE....porque el demebele fue un tanto bluff


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

*Creeis que la próxima temporada el futbol Español mejore y se vuelva a ver un cuartos de final de champions en donde están el Atleti, el Barsa y el Real Madrid????*


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Creeis que la próxima temporada el futbol Español mejore y se vuelva a ver un cuartos de final de champions en donde están el Atleti, el Barsa y el Real Madrid????*




Es muy pronto para saberlo

A ver qué fichajes se hacen en los diferentes clubs, cómo va la pretemporada de cada uno, hasta la Euro tiene que ver porque pueden salir al escaparate jugadores que no conocemos y que pueden cambiar el mercado e intenciones de fichajes


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

Mira hay un húngaro -Szoboszlai- que juega en el Leipzig alemán que es la pera limonera de bueno que es y que yo me traía al Aleti con los ojos cerrados

Sólo se habla de Haaland y Mbappé, pero este es elegante y llegará lejos ójala el Aleti el eche el ojo


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


>



No se ve el video ¿de qué iba?


----------



## destrozo (29 May 2021)

Estamos volviendo fuerte a por Dybala. 

Un argentino con el Cholo me pinchan y no sangro


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No se ve el video ¿de qué iba?



Acá, los 21 goles de Suárez en la liga


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

*Los 21 goles de Suárez en la liga
*


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

destrozo dijo:


> Estamos volviendo fuerte a por Dybala.
> 
> Un argentino con el Cholo me pinchan y no sangro



Dybala pintaba muy bien hace 3 años

Ahora como que no termina de romper

Es arriesgado contratarle la verdad


----------



## fieraverde (29 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Creeis que la próxima temporada el futbol Español mejore y se vuelva a ver un cuartos de final de champions en donde están el Atleti, el Barsa y el Real Madrid????*



En Europa nos comeremos un mojón , pero volveremos a ganar la Liga.


----------



## fieraverde (29 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Dybala pintaba muy bien hace 3 años
> 
> Ahora como que no termina de romper
> 
> Es arriesgado contratarle la verdad



Dybala ya ha dado todo lo que tenia que dar , tenemos a Joao que está por explotar y es nuestro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Creeis que la próxima temporada el futbol Español mejore y se vuelva a ver un cuartos de final de champions en donde están el Atleti, el Barsa y el Real Madrid????*



5 equipos en champions,,la cosa es si seguimos siendo afectados por CORONABICHOS asintomaticos que nos hagan perder jugadores durante 2 semanas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2021)

hay que hacer todo lo posible para que el SEVILLA no fiche a costa...


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Dybala ya ha dado todo lo que tenia que dar , tenemos a Joao que está por explotar y es nuestro.



Por eso digo

Era muy prometedor hace 3 ó 4 años pero ahora al menos no parece que vaya a romper


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

Algo que me impresiona es que Messi y CR7 marquen más goles que Mbappé y Haaland jugando en equipos de mierda

Súmale que Mbappé juega en una plantilla llena de estrellas


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

@Edge2 ¿vas a poner aqui enlace para ver la final de champions?


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> @Edge2 ¿vas a poner aqui enlace para ver la final de champions?



Si me acuerdo luego lo pongo, aun queda mucho...


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2021)

Aqui estan con la previa...






» Manchester City vs Chelsea En Vivo | Liga de Campeones | Final


Ver Manchester City vs Chelsea en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Algo que me impresiona es que Messi y CR7 marquen más goles que Mbappé y Haaland jugando en equipos de mierda
> 
> Súmale que Mbappé juega en una plantilla llena de estrellas



Mbappé es extraordinario. Ese chaval si se aplica puede dejar los records de CR7 en los de un jugador del montón porque aparte de físico es buen pelotero como Messi

De momento marcan más goles, pero eso en año o dos será historia y Mbappé y Haaland probablemente pulverizaran records. Y si no lo consiguen entonces esos records van a estar muchos años hasta que salga otro foraserie


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

a ver esa final de champions ¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> a ver esa final de champions ¿cómo lo veis?



El Chelsi ya le ha ganado al siti y donde duele, en casa


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> a ver esa final de champions ¿cómo lo veis?



Yo espero que gane el chelsea...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo espero que gane el chelsea...



Lo mismo yo


----------



## barullo (29 May 2021)

__





Deportes - Hilo final Champions 2021 Manchester City vs Chelsea FC


Pues en 8 minutos empieza Supongo que mucha gente va con el Chelsea por la antipatía que despierta Guardiola




www.burbuja.info





Comentamos aqui en el enlace que he puesto encima si quereis

Por cierto buen enlace al partido Edge


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 May 2021)

Vamos Meison Maunt, vamos engolo canté


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (29 May 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 May 2021)

*Todos los goles y asistencias de Marcos Llorente en la temporada 2020/2021

*


----------



## barullo (30 May 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Todos los goles y asistencias de Marcos Llorente en la temporada 2020/2021
> 
> *



En la Euro si le ponen en su posición se va a salir. Tiene un físico acojonante y capacidad goleadora. Lo tiene todo para triunfar


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2021)

¿Qué os parece la marcha de Sidán y la llegada de Ancellotti? ¿ganan o pierden los cuernitos con el cambio?


----------



## Patxin (2 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la marcha de Sidán y la llegada de Ancellotti? ¿ganan o pierden los cuernitos con el cambio?



Me la pela cualquier cosa que pase con los ciervos.


----------



## t_chip (2 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la marcha de Sidán y la llegada de Ancellotti? ¿ganan o pierden los cuernitos con el cambio?



?Pa que preguntas eso aquí?



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Pa que preguntas eso aquí?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Porque se lo pregunto a gente del Aleti


----------



## t_chip (2 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Porque se lo pregunto a gente del Aleti



?Y tú qué opinas de la llegada del Kun al barsa y de la marcha de Ramos del Madrid?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Y tú qué opinas de la llegada del Kun al barsa y de la marcha de Ramos del Madrid?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



El Kun es un buen refuerzo aunque sea un poco weli y se lesione porque esto puede cambiar y lo del Canelita está por ver todavía


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2021)

ah el barca nos regalo a suarez por ser "viejo"y van y compran a alguien mas viejo aun


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah el barca nos regalo a suarez por ser "viejo"y van y compran a alguien mas viejo aun



Porque no pueden comprar al que realmente quieren...

Lo mismo que el mandril con Ancelotti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2021)

nuestro objetivo ahora es sabotar cualquier intento de que lopetegui fiche a costa...


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Jun 2021)

Ganó el Alieti no?
Enhorawena @artemis


----------



## artemis (3 Jun 2021)

Donde hay que firmar y a donde hay que llevarle???



Vorsicht dijo:


> Ganó el Alieti no?
> Enhorawena @artemis



Muchas gracias... como dice el Cholo, nunca dejes de creer...


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2021)

Suenan Bernaldo Silva y Jordi Alba para el año que viene dicen los rascanalgas de GOL


----------



## Patxin (5 Jun 2021)

Que malo es el cervatillo de Morata. Ojalá se lo quede la juve


----------



## Terminus (5 Jun 2021)

A Jordi Calva que lo fiche su puta madre


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Jun 2021)

@artemis 

Pensar que el madrid lo desechó


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> @artemis
> 
> Pensar que el madrid lo desechó



y ahora lo veremos de LATERAL en la euro proque luis enrique es retrasado mental


----------



## artemis (9 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> @artemis
> 
> Pensar que el madrid lo desechó



Esta se la debemos al perro verde de Zizou... Y al Cholo de colocarle delante...

Por cierto, los hijos de puta quieren jugar en nuestro campo, es el momento ideal de decirles que no nos importaba, pero justo tenemos unas obras en los baños y va por a ser que no puede ser... Además, menudo follón, desinfectar todo el campo cada vez que jueguen por sí te dejan rastro de la fiebre porcina


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Jun 2021)

Descepciones de la liga 20/21 (opinión)

-Hazard
-Lenglet
-Junior Firpo
-João Félix
-Vinicius
-Marcelo
-Umtiti
-Trincão
-Kubo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Patxin (15 Jun 2021)

Ojalá la Juve se quede a Morata ad eternum. Que pedazo de inútil. Se fue con los ciervos porque era el suplente de Borja Bastón, os recuerdo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Jun 2021)

Morata no es tan tan tan malo y se esfuerza. Pero es que todo ese esfuerzo que hace es un desperdicio para el poco provecho que saca y las pocas que tiene las suele fallar.

Le falta dejar de peinarse el flequillo, calmarse un poco y ajustar el punto de mira. Pero si a estas alturas aun no ha lograo encontrar ese punto de equilibrio, me da que no lo va a encontrar nunca. 

Ahora mismo está, como mucho, para ser suplente.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Hace 2 días leí que Rodrigo De Paul estaba fichado pero ayer que todavía quedaban flecos.

Es una petición de Simeone para reforzar el centro del campo

El Udinese pide 40 kilotones y el club ofrece 28 mas variables al parecer


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Diego Costa está cerca de llegar a un acuerdo con el Besiktas turco:





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2021)

tan momia no estaba ,,si es mas joven que suarez...pero esa cosas rara de simeone casi nos cuesta la liga..ya que a saponjic tampoco lo usa..bien nos hubiera valida ambos para romper los AUTOBUSES rivales


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tan momia no estaba ,,si es mas joven que suarez...pero esa cosas rara de simeone casi nos cuesta la liga..ya que a saponjic tampoco lo usa..bien nos hubiera valida ambos para romper los AUTOBUSES rivales



Si está bien Suárez no hay comparación.

Ojo que a mi me gusta Costa mucho, me parece un delantero infravalorado por todos, pero mira en Brasil no tenía sitio y por eso se vino con España todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Tampoco es una liga del copón, aunque están en champions

Te digo lo mismo: Costa es un delantero muy infravalorado y todavía le quedan 3 años al menos muy buenos si se pone las pilas.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Nunca fué un velocista. Es un tío de área. Ahí es un depredador. Y además el tiempo pasa para todos.

Ya que en nuestro club no puede estar, al menos que coja forma y a ver si el año que viene puede ir al mundial (noviembre) con España, que como se está viendo no estamos sobrados de delanteros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2021)

Pues tendras alzeimer supongo..porque le marco al barca..


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Tuvo una bronca con un preparador físico de Simeone. Casi se canean. Puede ser que le dijeran lo que tú: que estaba lento y fondón. Eso motivó su salida del club.

Y esa velocidad que dices también debe estar vinculada con la juventud. Y su primera etapa en el Aleti antes de irse al Chelsea sí que corría más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2021)

su ultimo partido fue salir ante la real sociedad en el 87 porque simeone no se que hizo con los cambios..y se llevo por delante con ganas aun realista...
y antes ya habia abierto el juego en el partido anterior..
dando asistencias en la goleada ante el granada..otra asistencia ante el celta..y otra asistencia que SUarez fallo a puerta vacia...esos son los ultimos partidos de costa hasta que el covid afecto de lleno a TODA la plantilla


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

¿Os traeríais a Ramos al Aleti?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Os traeríais a Ramos al Aleti?



Así juega Ramos en 2021


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Jun 2021)

Justo cuando entró João Félix Portugal jugó mejor, no entiendo por qué no lo ponen más seguido


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Justo cuando entró João Félix Portugal jugó mejor, no entiendo por qué no lo ponen más seguido



Mejor, que pille vacaciones y descanse


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Jun 2021)

Joao es lo mejor que se ha visto hasta ahora en toda la Leurocopa


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Jun 2021)

Joao hace magia caminando, sin hacer tantos aspavientos como Cristiano con sus bicicletas, que se acaba tropezando siempre. 

A Joao, si no le tumban, se mea a todo lo que se le cruza. Y tiene la imaginación para elaborar la jugada. 

Ha sido el protagonista desde que ha saltado al campo.


----------



## ravenare (28 Jun 2021)

Eliminado junto a la maricona de Madeira. Al Carrer.


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2021)

Rubiales ha vuelto a manipular el calendario asimétrico que se inventó, menudo comienzo y final nos ha preparado.. Hdlgp... Esta claro que no quiere que se repita un campeón no previsto... Esta Liga esta peligrosamente preparada...


----------



## ravenare (2 Jul 2021)

Os hacen jugar contra los grandes varías veces? Ah no que jugáis dos partidos contra el resto como todos. Cholo lloron. Hasta dentro de 5 o 6 años cuando el Madrid o el FCB estén flojos a la vez no volveréis a ganar nada.

Y el cholo siendo el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo. Partido a partido se lo está llevando crudo el cara rata. Choletes. Mira los años que lleva y su palmarés. Es de risa.


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2021)

Hoy han operado a Joao Felix, esperemos que esté listo lo antes posible y se pierda pocos partidos del inicio de liga


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy han operado a Joao Felix, esperemos que esté listo lo antes posible y se pierda pocos partidos del inicio de liga



No dicen de qué es la operación... mal asunto


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Jul 2021)

Ansu Fati me recuerda a Bojan Kirkć


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No dicen de qué es la operación... mal asunto



Se ha operado en Oporto del tobillo

En Onefootball dicen que tiene para 2 meses de baja


----------



## cepeda33 (2 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Os traeríais a Ramos al Aleti?



NO.

Primero por su pasado mandrilista, segundo por la edad, tercero por lo creido que se lo tiene.

Nadie niega que sea bueno, pero cada uno en su casa.


----------



## cepeda33 (2 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ansu Fati me recuerda a Bojan Kirkć



Prosinescky 2.0

Sino tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jul 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Primero por su pasado mandrilista, segundo por la edad, tercero por lo creido que se lo tiene.
> 
> Nadie niega que sea bueno, pero cada uno en su casa.



Ramos es un suplente ya, no hay que poner excusas



barullo dijo:


> Se ha operado en Oporto del tobillo
> 
> En Onefootball dicen que tiene para 2 meses de baja



El tobillo alguna parte que otra, aunque a nosotros nos parezca sólo una, es lo típico que aprendes cuando te lo revientas


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ansu Fati me recuerda a Bojan Kirkć





cepeda33 dijo:


> Prosinescky 2.0
> 
> Sino tiempo al tiempo.



No lo creo

Ansu Fati es un crío de 18 años

Si tuviera 32 os daría la razón y probablemente sería un exjugador, pero con lo jovencito que es tiene mucho margen de recuperación y más en un club como el barsa, que le dan de todo para la rehabilitación


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Primero por su pasado mandrilista, segundo por la edad, tercero por lo creido que se lo tiene.
> 
> Nadie niega que sea bueno, pero cada uno en su casa.



Yo tampoco la verdad, aunque cobrando poco es buen refuerzo pero con lo pesetero que es tiene mal acomodo en cualquier parte


----------



## cepeda33 (2 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No lo creo
> 
> Ansu Fati es un crío de 18 años
> 
> Si tuviera 32 os daría la razón y probablemente sería un exjugador, pero con lo jovencito que es tiene mucho margen de recuperación y más en un club como el barsa, que le dan de todo para la rehabilitación



El problema de prosinescky no era la edad, era la forma de jugar, muy explosiva en los giros que forzaba demasiado sus articulaciones, resultado fue el logico, lesion tras lesion.

Creo que Ansu Fati va en ese camino, quizas no sea tan exagerado como el yugoslavo, pero si tan joven ya empieza... No se yo como se recuperara.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Os traeríais a Ramos al Aleti?



Joder, qué bien hago no entrando al hilo.


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Os traeríais a Ramos al Aleti?



Si.

!!!A FREGAR LOS BAÑOS DEL VESTUARIO!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder, qué bien hago no entrando al hilo.



Joder qué tikismikis, Hippie


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jul 2021)

Vitolo se pira al getafe cedido.


----------



## Patxin (7 Jul 2021)

Con Morata, sin Suárez, hubiésemos quedado cuartos en liga. El hijoputa es malo y ciervo. Y muy tonto.


----------



## Patxin (7 Jul 2021)

Que malo eres, Morata que malo eres... Que malo ereeees, Morata que malo eres!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Con Morata, sin Suárez, hubiésemos quedado cuartos en liga. El hijoputa es malo y ciervo. Y muy tonto.



Morata es la version sin cojones de diego costa..en vez de llevarase a los centrales por delante se deja caer a la minima...que mide asi 1.90 cojones..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2021)

Otro anuncio estupido del AS pidiendo la vents de msrcos llorente al napoles..
Eso pasar de un equipo champions a otro en decadencia como su estadio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2021)

Debemos hacer todo lo posible para que diego costa no fiche por el Sevilla..


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Jul 2021)

A mí me gustaría ver a Diego Costa en cualquier equipo de la liga. Y si ese equipo nos tiene que marcar algún gol, que sea Costa el que lo haga.


----------



## artemis (8 Jul 2021)

Alguno Vaa a seguir mamando polla cholista...





A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jul 2021)

El Atlético renueva a Simeone hasta 2024


Diego Simeone, entrenador del Atlético de Madrid, y su cuerpo técnico firmaron este jueves la ampliación de su contrato con el club rojiblanco hasta el 30 de junio de 2024 en el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ravenare (8 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Alguno Vaa a seguir mamando polla cholista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganará alguna vez la Champions? Todos sabemos que no. Una liga cada x años y gracias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Jul 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Ganará alguna vez la Champions? Todos sabemos que no. Una liga cada x años y gracias.



si nos mandan otra vez a Rumanía, nos centramos en lamerjorligadermundomundial


----------



## Patxin (11 Jul 2021)

De toda la final, Chiesa y Verrati me gustan para el Atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jul 2021)

Caras nuevas...





__





Oficial: Rodrigo De Paul, nuevo jugador del Atlético


Rodrigo De Paul es nuevo jugador del Atlético. El medio argentino, objeto de deseo de los rojiblancos en varios mercados, defenderá por fin la rojiblanca. Y lo hará hasta 2026 tras




www.marca.com


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Caras nuevas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba ya cantado desde hace varios días que venía

Ahora se rumorea que vuelve Griezzmann. Espero que no sea cierto


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Estaba ya cantado desde hace varios días que venía
> 
> Ahora se rumorea que vuelve Griezzmann. Espero que no sea cierto



Trueque con Saul... Segundas partes nunca fueron buenas, menos el padrino...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Jul 2021)

Ha tenido buena progresión, pero sigue siendo un boludo random


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trueque con Saul... Segundas partes nunca fueron buenas, menos el padrino...



Espero que no se les ocurra volver a traer a ese paquete que encima de manta cobra un ojo de la cara 

Se fué al barsa a por titulos así que adiós


----------



## Kemekago4 (14 Jul 2021)

Lo de griezzman es para pensárselo. 
El barsa quiere quitarse el sueldo de griezzman y llaman pidiendo un intercambio por Joao. El Atlético dice que Saúl, porque viene de Paul, pero puede ser Lemar u otro. La condición es que cobre mucho menos... 
Puede que sea el momento de pescar en río revuelto, ya que en can farsa han decidido caer en la vorágine de recontratar a Messi y arruinar su club. El barsa es buen negocio de hace años para el atleti, antes nos quitaban a los vagos por un pastizal, ahora nos venden y regalan a precio de saldo. 
Saúl por griezzman?? Saúl no va a jugar, y griezzman jugaría más y rentaria más que un mousa dembele otro año más que es la opción b. Los sentimentalismos idiotas no nos van a dar títulos, confiar en el mejor míster de nuestra historia si.


----------



## Kemekago4 (14 Jul 2021)

Saúl es un gran futbolista, que por algún motivo desconocido, dio un bajón brutal de rendimiento el año pasado después de una baja que tuvo no se sabe porque fue. 
Titular indiscutible selección y atleti y donde pisara hasta que ocurrió aquello. 
No van a encontrar un intercambio mejor para griezzman. En realidad la operación tiene cierto sentido, aunque puede que al final se rindan con lo de Messi que es totalmente inviable, y se echen atrás. Se les puede dar un Saúl, junto con un vrsaljko y traer un agente libre que ahora hay muchos o dar una oportunidad a la cantera. O un lodi tb. Hay muchísimas opciones de mercado barato, el problema de hoy en día desde el coronavirus, son las fichas y el fair play financiero.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Lo de griezzman es para pensárselo.
> El barsa quiere quitarse el sueldo de griezzman y llaman pidiendo un intercambio por Joao. El Atlético dice que Saúl, porque viene de Paul, pero puede ser Lemar u otro. La condición es que cobre mucho menos...
> Puede que sea el momento de pescar en río revuelto, ya que en can farsa han decidido caer en la vorágine de recontratar a Messi y arruinar su club. El barsa es buen negocio de hace años para el atleti, antes nos quitaban a los vagos por un pastizal, ahora nos venden y regalan a precio de saldo.
> Saúl por griezzman?? Saúl no va a jugar, y griezzman jugaría más y rentaria más que un mousa dembele otro año más que es la opción b. Los sentimentalismos idiotas no nos van a dar títulos, confiar en el mejor míster de nuestra historia si.



Yo la verdad es que no me fio de los periódicos y menos cuando no hay mucho que hablar, suelen vender mucho humo, y la verdad, no creo que se la volvamos a liar al farsa por QUINTA vez, quedarnos con Antoine y empaquetarles a Saul como trueque me parece que esta al nivel de venderles a Arda o a Grizzman por 125+15 o quedarnos gratis a Villa o Suarez... 

A mi si me parecería muy bien la vuelta, y mas viendo como piperos como @Edge2 dicen que no quedrian ya que es el mismo que dijo que mientras siguiera el CHOLO entrenando no entraría a escribir y sigue comiendo polla argentina a doble carrillo tras ganar la liga u otros borricos habituales, piperos que no quieren la vuelta del frances...

Segundas partes no fueron buenas, típica frase de acomplejados e ignorantes... pues volvio Filipe, Gabi o Diego Costa y se ganaron títulos con ellos... ¿como se puede ser tan absurdo y simple?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no me fio de los periódicos y menos cuando no hay mucho que hablar, suelen vender mucho humo, y la verdad, no creo que se la volvamos a liar al farsa por QUINTA vez, quedarnos con Antoine y empaquetarles a Saul como trueque me parece que esta al nivel de venderles a Arda o a Grizzman por 125+15 o quedarnos gratis a Villa o Suarez...
> 
> A mi si me parecería muy bien la vuelta, y mas viendo como piperos como @Edge2 dicen que no quedrian ya que es el mismo que dijo que mientras siguiera el CHOLO entrenando no entraría a escribir y sigue comiendo polla argentina a doble carrillo tras ganar la liga u otros borricos habituales, piperos que no quieren la vuelta del frances...
> 
> Segundas partes no fueron buenas, típica frase de acomplejados e ignorantes... pues volvio Filipe, Gabi o Diego Costa y se ganaron títulos con ellos... ¿como se puede ser tan absurdo y simple?


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>









Los piperos sois el autentico cáncer del futbol, no hay que tener compasión con vosotros.


----------



## Talabera (14 Jul 2021)

Hola vengo perciguiendo al gordo y ma traído hasta aquí












@artemis


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Jul 2021)

Una cosa indios, traer a gris-man seria una jugada fantástica para ustedes pero...¿ y su sueldo? Creo que son 22 /25 kilos. 

¿ Manejan ustedes ese cash? El sueldo de Saul será la tercera parte supongo...


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Una cosa indios, traer a gris-man seria una jugada fantástica para ustedes pero...¿ y su sueldo? Creo que son 22 /25 kilos.
> 
> ¿ Manejan ustedes ese cash? El sueldo de Saul será la tercera parte supongo...



Antoine sabe que si vuelve se baja el sueldo si o si... ademas, hemos liberado el sueldo de Vitolo que no era poco, mas lo de Saul, saldrían las cuentas, ademas, esta hecha una ampliación de capital.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Jul 2021)

Saúl ha tenido una temporada rara, flojilla, pero en el tramo final, en los tres últimos partidos, parece que volvía a ser el que era. 

Saúl, cuando está en plena forma, se hace auténticos partidazos y podría seguir dando guerra, no sé.

Que volviera Griezman no me parece mal, aunque tampoco es que me emocione. 

A mí lo que me gustaría es que Joao tomara todo el protagonismo la próxima temporada y que se ganara ya la titularidad indiscutible.


----------



## Patxin (14 Jul 2021)

Con Griezzman creo que tendríamos uno de los mejores equipos de nuestra historia. Si De Paul se enchufa rápido esta temporada tiene muy buena pinta. Por cierto, me ha llegado hoy el carnet, precioso con Adelardo.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Jul 2021)

Que pasa con Oblak?


----------



## Kemekago4 (15 Jul 2021)

Como decía ayer, no sólo será griezzman, tb se irá otro más para cuadrar, en España no existe el trueque, puede que herrera o lodi... Ellos quieren a hermoso pero dudo que el cholo trague.


----------



## Kemekago4 (15 Jul 2021)

Yo lo que alucino, son los robos que le caen al barsa por la jilipollez de tener a Messi cuando le quedan a lo sumo 2 años al máximo nivel, y pagarle 50 millonacos. 
Se lo buscan a pulso, el atleti debe seguir aprovechando. 
Y sí, va a ser una risa ver a Saúl perder balones en el tiki taka del farsa. 
Aunque koeman es mejor entrenador de lo que parece, quizás le aproveche... Con nosotros esta gafado, le paso algo, una lesión indeterminada o una depresión, pero estuvo de baja 1 mes en octubre y nunca volvió a ser el mismo.


----------



## fieraverde (15 Jul 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Con Griezzman creo que tendríamos uno de los mejores equipos de nuestra historia. Si De Paul se enchufa rápido esta temporada tiene muy buena pinta. Por cierto, me ha llegado hoy el carnet, precioso con Adelardo.



Que vuelva , está tardando.


----------



## Kemekago4 (15 Jul 2021)

Y si se va trips, traerán a di Lorenzo o maehle... 
Y suena Luis Alberto. Y si no sale lo de griezzman intentarán Lautaro. 
Estoy flipando como nunca, solo de Paul es un fichajazo top, se están haciendo muy bien las cosas para que estos futbolistas quieran venir. 
El barsa ha decidido destruir su club para retener a Messi, el Mandril no ficha a nadie, ni nadie quiere venir a que florentino te llame cortito... Ojalá y no me equivoque pero pintan años buenos para el Atlético.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Jul 2021)

Que pasa con Joao?


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2021)

Coño es que cambiar a pelo a Saúl por Griezmann como que chirría mucho ¿no?  

¿Qué delantero?


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Jul 2021)

A Saúl me lo quedaba tranquilamente si se quiere quedar. No sé por qué hay que venderle. Si no fuera nuestro, me parecería un fichajazo si viene al 100%. Si es que él se quiere quedar, claro.


----------



## Patxin (19 Jul 2021)

Con de Paul, Saúl no tiene sitio. Prefiero que salga, espabile y seguro que acaba volviendo como casi todos. Es uno di noi, pero le vendrá bien salir. Un delantero centro joven con recorrido o Griezmann, un portero suplente y EQUIPAZO.


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Jul 2021)

Si esque... Con tito Barto esto ya estaba hecho... 
Si no sale el atleti no tiene prisa, hay tiempo de sobra para venderle y traer un delantero. 
El barsa está en 7na posición muy jodida. No se pueden permitir el lujo de zamparsee a grizzi a lo gareth. El atleti a esperar. Nadie les va a dar un duro.


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Jul 2021)

Vendrá regalado con una bajada propia del 50% o pagado por el barsa o no vendrá.lo de Saúl es para liberar masa salarial de un jugador por quien nadie da un duro. Parece que no conocéis a gilma caratorcia. A ese no le engañan.


----------



## Kemekago4 (20 Jul 2021)

Y si les colocamos a Saúl y vrsaljko por rafa mir y adama al wolverhampton que? Ese trueque tiene mil veces más sentido que la locura del gabacho que quiere seguir cobrando 25 kilos. Ahí lo dejo, por si gilma le diese por leer burbuja xd


----------



## t_chip (21 Jul 2021)

Pues mejor. A ver si quiebran....o se les va Messi, que les tira la moral por los suelos para un lustro al menos.

!Hace falta ser tontos para pagarle a un exjugador esa millonada teniendo el equipo en quiebra técnica!

Messi ya no resuelve nada que no te resolviera cualquier otro jugador puntero que costaría la mitad y al que puedes emplear en todos los partidos.

Se ha vuelto un jugador de andar por casa, que te puede resolver un partido contra el Madrid o el Atleti o el Sevilla, porque se tira una semana antes a dieta y sin follar para llegar medio bien, pero en los siguientes 5 hace bulto o no juega para compensar.

En la Champions a partir de cuartos ya no es nadie.

!Por el orgullo muere el catanazi!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patxin (21 Jul 2021)

Mítica la entrevista al Cholo hoy en el As. Que tío más grande!


----------



## Kemekago4 (21 Jul 2021)

Si esque esto no va de sí Laporta es duro o blando. Esto va de que el barsa tiene que inscribir a Memphis, Aguero y Messi y necesita liberar la ficha de coutinho, pjanic, sergi Roberto, umtiti, y como cobran un pastizal y no rinden, no los quiere ni dios. Así que tienen que joder se y regalar al gabacho.
Pero claro, es que griezzman solo quiere ir al atleti, y cobra un talegamen. 
Así que pronostico mercadillo de saldos en can farsa el día 31. Así de simple.


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Si esque esto no va de sí Laporta es duro o blando. Esto va de que el barsa tiene que inscribir a Memphis, Aguero y Messi y necesita liberar la ficha de coutinho, pjanic, sergi Roberto, umtiti, y como cobran un pastizal y no rinden, no los quiere ni dios. Así que tienen que joder se y regalar al gabacho.
> Pero claro, es que griezzman solo quiere ir al atleti, y cobra un talegamen.
> Así que pronostico mercadillo de saldos en can farsa el día 31. Así de simple.



Es que vaya tela de plantilla tienen  como para quererlos


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que vaya tela de plantilla tienen  como para quererlos



Barto era un hacha. El y abidal... 
Turan y su me voy a correr menos que en el atleti, 45 kilos creo k chincharon. 
No contento con ello, 4 años después vinieron a por griezman el documentales y esta vez dejaron 135 y le ponen una ficha de 25 kilos. 
Lo de coutinho hiere el cerebro mencionarlo. 
Lo de pjanic es como una broma. 
Y aún tienen k pedir a los piques, albas y demás vacas sagradas una reducción del 50%. Y se ponen a fichar agüero y depay sin espacio en la masa salarial. 
BRAVO.


----------



## t_chip (22 Jul 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Barto era un hacha. El y abidal...
> Turan y su me voy a correr menos que en el atleti, 45 kilos creo k chincharon.
> No contento con ello, 4 años después vinieron a por griezman el documentales y esta vez dejaron 135 y le ponen una ficha de 25 kilos.
> Lo de coutinho hiere el cerebro mencionarlo.
> ...



Son katanazis, les va en el carácter estirar más el brazo que la manga.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jul 2021)

Saponjic habría que usarlo más a menudo en vez de negros ramdom


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Jul 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Saponjic habría que usarlo más a menudo en vez de negros ramdom



No vale pa na, hoy ha hecho más el hijo del cholo. (que por cierto presiona muy bien arriba y se intenta meter al área con malicia) 
Y Saúl creciendose, otro pase regalado en la frontal. 
Marcos Paulo parece que tira faltas o eso ha dado a entender pidiendolas todas. El penalti con bache no cuenta... Si desarrolla eso tendría un hueco más fácilmente en el equipo al faltar lanzadores de libre directo en el equipo. 
Y gbric hay que cederlo ya, tiene pinta de porterazo. 
El resto muy flojos menos Sergio camello y Ricard. 
Gran sorpresa lo de Giuliano, veremos a este tío en más de un final de partido. La pena que no hemos podido comprobar que tal le pega con la zurda, porque se ha desvivido en presionar y en molestar y no ha pegado a puerta. Pero sensación de peligro cuando intervenía y asistencia robando el balón arriba muy de listo. 
Y esas son mis observaciones. 

PD. El que ha marcado el gol no ha jugado mal, tb a fallado otra muy clara.


----------



## Patxin (24 Jul 2021)

Marcos Paulo pinta a chanchullo de los de Caracorner con Mendes. Ese tipo no vuelve a jugar en el Atleti. Giuliano mola.


----------



## Patxin (24 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, cuando nos fuimos del Calderon, deje de ser abonado,no socio, pero quiero volver. Me han citado en el Metropolitano el día 28 para elegir localidad. Alguno en mi situación que me cuente como está el tema...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jul 2021)

Por si queréis ver el partido en directo de hoy contra el Salzburgo, aquí tenéis el enlace en youtube:



Necesitáis vpn


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Jul 2021)

El Salzburgo presiona


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Salzburgo presiona



A que hora han jugado, yo lo estoy viendo ahora en goltv


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Jul 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A que hora han jugado, yo lo estoy viendo ahora en goltv



Está en el hilo el directo, van en el 74


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Jul 2021)

@Edge2 va perdiéndo el Atleti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2021)

el salburgo ese equipo que usa negros dopados


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> @Edge2 va perdiéndo el Atleti



PEro caVroN callate


----------



## Pablem0s (28 Jul 2021)

¿Qué hay que hacer para que Baúl deje de una putísima vez de mancillar esta camiseta?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jul 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool de Simeone. Se apellida igual que el mister...


----------



## Patxin (28 Jul 2021)

Saúl está ya con la cabeza fuera de aquí. Que se vaya cuanto antes será lo mejor para todos.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Jul 2021)

¿Quién ve las mierdas de la pretemporada?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Quién ve las mierdas de la pretemporada?


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Quién ve las mierdas de la pretemporada?



A mi me encantan...sobretodo si le enchufan 7 al mandril


----------



## Edge2 (31 Jul 2021)

A las 6 juegamos con el wolsburgo... en Gol tv


----------



## Suprimo (31 Jul 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A las 6 juegamos con el wolsburgo... en Gol tv



Suena bien


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Jul 2021)

Segundo partido de pretemporada que va perdiéndo el Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (31 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Segundo partido de pretemporada que va perdiéndo el Atleti



Pues en dos semanas empieza la liga, ya pueden despertar.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Jul 2021)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll mu buen pase...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Jul 2021)

2-1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ago 2021)

Ahora nos peleamos por el mañaco Rafa mir..pero para que ya vimos que jugamos con Suárez y más Suárez..


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora nos peleamos por el mañaco Rafa mir..pero para que ya vimos que jugamos con Suárez y más Suárez..



Deberían jugar juntos de poder contratale


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Deberían jugar juntos de poder contratale



SIMeone a veces tiene alergia a poner 2 nueves...teniamos a costa y morata y apenas los uso como en 3 partidos..


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> SIMeone a veces tiene alergia a poner 2 nueves...teniamos a costa y morata y apenas los uso como en 3 partidos..



Correa al banquillo y juega con 2 puntas, Suarez y Rafa Mir


----------



## Patxin (2 Ago 2021)

Si viene Mir sabéis que saldrá en el minuto 70 de vez en cuando y solo a presionar como un loco.


----------



## Patxin (6 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, lo de Messi, cojonudo. El Trampes tocado, el Trampas jodido por lo de Tebas. A nosotros, como Caragrifo nunca nos sorprende por sus formas de trincar pasta, de Puta madre.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Ago 2021)

Es hasta grasioso ahora lo de grisman, eh


----------



## Patxin (7 Ago 2021)

Deseando el partido del Metropolitano contra el Barsa. El Kun y Griezmann. Se van a oír los gritos en Coslada.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Ago 2021)

Pues Mir será el guardián del botijo sustituto de dembelé


----------



## Kemekago4 (7 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues Mir será el guardián del botijo sustituto de dembelé



Rafa Mir es un futbolista ya fogueado en la liga, no necesita adaptación ni recuperarse de ninguna lesión como le pasó a dembelé.
Viene con una medalla de plata al pecho. 
Jugará más que dembele y saldrá en lugar de correa y Joao si estos no rinden. Aparte de Suárez claro está.


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Rafa Mir es un futbolista ya fogueado en la liga, no necesita adaptación ni recuperarse de ninguna lesión como le pasó a dembelé.
> Viene con una medalla de plata al pecho.
> Jugará más que dembele y saldrá en lugar de correa y Joao si estos no rinden. Aparte de Suárez claro está.



Ójala tengas razón, porque tener un delantero así para que le coman los ñañaros en el banquillo nunca acaba bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2021)

tuvimos a costa y morata y el cholo solo los uso como 3 veces juntos


----------



## Patxin (8 Ago 2021)

Rafa Mir tendrá que hacer la mili con el profe. Aprenderse el libro de Simeone, comer mierda 6 meses y luego ganarse a la afición. Aparte de esto, tiene que meter goles, currar como un cabron y caer de pie. Marcos Llórente puede dar fe. Si viene y se lo curra, uno di noi.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Rafa Mir tendrá que hacer la mili con el profe. Aprenderse el libro de Simeone, comer mierda 6 meses y luego ganarse a la afición. Aparte de esto, tiene que meter goles, currar como un cabron y caer de pie. Marcos Llórente puede dar fe. Si viene y se lo curra, uno di noi.



No va a jugar hasta enero mínimo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> No va a jugar hasta enero mínimo.



Eso sería estupido viendo que Suárez está al borde de la derroicion


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

En 40 minutos partido de preparación contra el Feyenoord


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En 40 minutos partido de preparación contra el Feyenoord



Ah el equipo holandés de una afición tan horrible que está prohibido que aficiónes rivales vayan al estádio


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah el equipo holandés de una afición tan horrible que está prohibido que aficiónes rivales vayan al estádio



Está el campo lleno hasta las trancas

Lo emiten en GOL tv para despistados


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Con quien han empatado estos?


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

8 minutos tan solo y está el equipo que te cagas de bien


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien han empatado estos?



En los 70 y 80 eran un equipazo. De los mejores. Pero les pasaba lo que a nosotros, que no ganaban.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Madre mia casi se marcan el primero.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Pues ya cayó el primero ameegos


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Menuda pretemporada


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda pretemporada



No te quejes que está de puta madre el equipo

Parece que hubiera acabado ayer la liga de lo bien que están


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Vaya balonazo de rebote se ha llevado el árbitro  

A ver si hacen un gif


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

vaya tela...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Joder Carrasco casi le saca los ojos a un holandés y le expulsan


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Roja...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Vaya bronca no me jodas


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya bronca no me jodas



Se ha ofuscado cuando ha llegado el otro, la verda es que el moronegro le pinza las piernas...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se ha ofuscado cuando ha llegado el otro, la verda es que el moronegro le pinza las piernas...



Sí, pero nada de lo que le han hecho es para que se le vaya la olla y le coja por el cuello a otro que ni siquiera es el que le ha hecho la pinza...

Vamos que no es pa tanto, ni que fuera la final de la champions


----------



## artemis (8 Ago 2021)

Jajajaja Carrasco parecia un tercio de Flandes arrancando los ojos a un puto holandés


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Todavia nos meten alguno mas...


----------



## ravenare (8 Ago 2021)

Empieza el cholismo. Ostias y mal juego, lo mismo.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todavia nos meten alguno mas...



Nos han metido el 2-1 en fuera de juego


----------



## Kemekago4 (8 Ago 2021)

Cuando decís que el cholo no pone dos nueves que tuvo a costa y morata, habláis de costa del año pasado, no de Costa campeón de liga. Estaba para el arrastre. Ni siquiera encuentra equipos para jugar.q


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Cuando decís que el cholo no pone dos nueves que tuvo a costa y morata, habláis de costa del año pasado, no de Costa campeón de liga. Estaba para el arrastre. Ni siquiera encuentra equipos para jugar.q



para estar para el supuesto arrastre,,de no haber marcado ante la real ,el sevilla nos hubiera quitado el tercer puesto hace 2 temporadas..y lo otro pues exigemucho dinero para estar en tiempos de coronabicho...
y al final hemos fichado al mañaco mir o no' ?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Ago 2021)

OjO, que el atleti tiene un plantillón ahora con de Paul para la temporada 2021/2022


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo en GOL tv el equipo que tiene el PSG a cuenta de la llegada de Messi y si no se le va nadie el equipo es de flipar: han puesto los dos XI que les salen y flipa flipa con los 2 equipazos que tienen

Si con esos no ganan la champions no lo ganan con nadie


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> OjO, que el atleti tiene un plantillón ahora con de Paul para la temporada 2021/2022



Pero hay que ser cautos, no nos podemos venir muy arriba que luego vienen las malapatas y los aymadremias


----------



## Suprimo (12 Ago 2021)

Bueno chavales, pues ya teneis la paguita aprobada en junta de vecinos








LaLiga aprueba el acuerdo con CVC sin Madrid ni Barça


La asamblea de los clubes que forman LaLiga ha aprobado por mayoría de 38 votos el acuerdo con el fondo CVC, y la oposión de Madrid y Barça



www.rtve.es





Animo que 50 años pasan en nada


----------



## Patxin (13 Ago 2021)

Normal, tú a Caragrifo le pones delante un billete de 20 euros y vende a su madre. Lo que pase de aquí a 50 años se la pela bastante. Digno hijo de su padre.


----------



## qbit (13 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno chavales, pues ya teneis la paguita aprobada en junta de vecinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso es en firme? Vaya obsesión hispana en endeudarse e hipotecarse y en traer dinero del futuro. espero que lo tiren los tribunales.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ago 2021)

Lo mejor de todo es que el Atleti no ha dicho nada de nada como club


----------



## Patxin (13 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que el Atleti no ha dicho nada de nada como club



Caragrifo y Cerezo no tienen nada que decir, ven pasta y la trincan. Llevan toda la vida haciendo lo mismo. Y, como los socios solo somos clientes, se la pelamos del todo. En fin, que empiece ya la Liga…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2021)

Que ya hemos fichado. Al mañacp mir o no?


----------



## Patxin (13 Ago 2021)

No, aún no. Ahora hablan de un tal Vlahovic, que debe ser la mamá de Tarzan y de Insigne. Debe estar prácticamente hecho lo de Marco Reus. No consuman.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues ha sido el otro atletic el que se ha pronunciado y han sido dvros de cojones








El Athletic explica los motivos de su rechazo a los planes de Tebas y CVC


El Athletic,uno de los cuatro clubes junto a Real Madrid, Barcelona y Oviedo, que han votado en contra de la Liga Impulso propuesta por LaLiga y el fondo de inversión CVC, ha expli




www.marca.com







> La argumentación del club rojiblanco desarrolla que "los datos que aporta LaLiga revelan que *CVC invierte 2.668 millones, sin riesgo evidente, los devolvemos íntegros en 40 años y obtiene unos ingresos adicionales muy relevantes*. Recupera su inversión en 10 años y los clubes necesitamos 50 temporadas. Además de hipotecar algo nuestro, con una enorme rigidez en las obligaciones con los fondos y falta de flexibilidad para utilizarlos,* renunciamos a unos ingresos de derechos audiovisuales sobre los que tenemos plena capacidad* de gestión a día de hoy".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2021)

60 kg no me jodas..puta burbuja de los moros de la premier


----------



## t_chip (13 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, pues ha sido el otro atletic el que se ha pronunciado y han sido dvros de cojones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues seguro que tienen razón.
Estos solo valen para levantar piedras y hacer pasta.
Y Florenchocho tampoco quiere el acuerdo.


Esto solo conviene a los pequeños, que están con el agua al cuello, no ven el final del túnel, y no les dan pasta como a los grandes.


Un fondo es como un banco, si te ofrece algo es porque es malo para ti.

Cuando uno de estos te ofrezca algo que te guste y te sea muy favorable, pídele el triple y si no te lo da que se vaya a tomar por culo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2021)

Otro milinkovic savic que valía en 2018 70 millones y ahora no creo que ni valga 10


----------



## artemis (15 Ago 2021)

Este año lo vamos a tener muy jodido, no nos van a dejar volver a joderles la vida a los hijos de puta... ayer los trampas ya recibieron ayuda para poder ganar, no pitaron penalti por unas manos y el primer gol en fuera de juego... a les trampes hoy les ayudaran, ya les han dejado inscribir sin poder hacerlo según los números...


----------



## artemis (15 Ago 2021)

Os lo dije.... la misma jugada que ayer Lucas Vazquez no le pitan penalti y A NOSOTROS SI...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

ya empiezan


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)

Doblete de Correa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

ALA 7 minutos de tiempo extra...que hubo algun atentado islamista?


----------



## Manero (15 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Os lo dije.... la misma jugada que ayer Lucas Vazquez no le pitan penalti y A NOSOTROS SI...



Olvidaos ya de la liga, se la van a regalar al Madrid.


----------



## artemis (15 Ago 2021)

Vamos a empezar una sección imparcial y que sirva para denunciar y poner cara a los árbitros del regimen del calvo y señalando sus actos, a la sección la llamaremos

*RUBIALATO*

Jornada 1.- Celta-Atlético *Munuera Montero* (Andaluz) VAR: Medie Jiménez (catalán)



Desigualdad de criterios en contra del atleti, encarandose con los jugadores atleticos, penalti que no era, alargue desproporcionado HASTA EL MINUTO 100 para ver si empata el celta, No sanciona una agresión de Aspas que mete el dedo en el ojo a Hermoso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

Todos los partidos van a ser una pelea a muerte


----------



## juanker (15 Ago 2021)

A ver cuando bajan a segunda los paletos matalobos estos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Doblete de Correa



Joao Felix, Llorente, Correa, Suarez, Coke, Carrasco, Oblak ... si logra incoporar al "principito" tendrán un equipo capaz de ganarlo todo (champions, liga, copa y peroné).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Joao Felix, Llorente, Correa, Suarez, Coke, Carrasco, Oblak ... si logra incoporar al "principito" tendrán un equipo capaz de ganarlo todo (champions, liga, copa y peroné).



Siempre que no le den de hostias como en las 2 temporadas que lleva


----------



## Patxin (15 Ago 2021)

Tres puntitos y a por el Elche.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2021)

El penalti que le han pitao hoy al Atleti es para recurrir ante el tribunal inconstitucional o algo así.

Los árbitros ya no distinguen una mano de un pie ni con repetición a cámara lenta.

En la misma jornada, una jugada calcada, puede ser mano o no ser mano, según el arbitrario.

Lamejorlijadermundomundiarl


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2021)

y otratemporada NUESTRO rival a batir es el SEVILLA de nuevo


----------



## Kemekago4 (16 Ago 2021)

Lo de hoy ha sido un escándalo. 
Encima se marca un informe el tío que pone en mal lugar a hermoso, pero del dedo en el ojo ni rastro... 

En fin nos espera esto.


----------



## artemis (17 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Vamos a empezar una sección imparcial y que sirva para denunciar y poner cara a los árbitros del regimen del calvo y señalando sus actos, a la sección la llamaremos
> 
> *RUBIALATO*
> 
> ...



He ampliado en el Rubialato el árbitro de VAR que son otros sinvergüenzas afines al régimen del PCM


----------



## artemis (17 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Olvidaos ya de la liga, se la van a regalar al Madrid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 743666
> Ver archivo adjunto 743667



No vengas de víctima aquí... Hay cuatro grandes culpables, La Federación del Calvo, su brazo armado, los árbitros y el trampas y el trampes..que son los beneficiados


----------



## Manero (17 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No vengas de víctima aquí... Hay cuatro grandes culpables, La Federación del Calvo, su brazo armado, los árbitros y el trampas y el trampes..que son los beneficiados



Los árbitros se rien en vuestra cara y vienes a pedirme explicaciones a mi?? Ves a pedirselas a @LucasVazquez que seguro es forero también.




Y aprovecho que hablamos del tema arbitral para quejarme que Hernández Hernández se inventó la falta de Nico que dió como resultado el gol de falta de Oyarzabal. Primer intento de robo sufrido por el Barcelona esta temporada, por suerte acabamos ganando.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Ago 2021)

El debut de Messi será contra el Brest creo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2021)

bueno que vamos a fichar al mañaco rafa mir por 15 millones o a un serbio 4 cm mas bajo por 70 millones en PLENO COVID...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2021)

no espera que ahora el italiano pide 100 millonespor el servio


----------



## Kemekago4 (18 Ago 2021)

Yo claramente apostaba por rafa, aunque los serbios... Tienen un gen. Pero ni de coña pagaba tanto


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ago 2021)

Marcos Llorente renueva con el Atlético hasta 2027


El centrocampista, muy cotizado en la Premier, pasó de transferible en sus primeros meses en el club rojiblanco a ser intocable para Simeone




elpais.com


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Yo claramente apostaba por rafa, aunque los serbios... Tienen un gen. Pero ni de coña pagaba tanto



Yo también ficharía al español por lo que le he visto jugar.

Los serbios desde que se acabó Yugoslavia son en fútbol como la gaseosa: mucha fuerza al principio y luego ná


----------



## hartman (19 Ago 2021)

adios rafa mir.
hola vlhahovic?


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> adios rafa mir.
> hola vlhahovic?



¿Se lo lleva el Sevilla?


----------



## hartman (19 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Se lo lleva el Sevilla?



si en un 99%
el alaves no queria vender a joselu y monchi va a hierro a por este.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> adios rafa mir.
> hola vlhahovic?



POR 100 MILLONES,,anda ya


----------



## hartman (19 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> POR 100 MILLONES,,anda ya



los de la fiore se meten dronja en el colacao.


----------



## hartman (19 Ago 2021)

con correa, j felix y luis suarez les deberia bastar pero suarez puede lesionarse luego hay que buscar un 9.
sadiq del almeria me parece un gran jugador.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> con correa, j felix y luis suarez les deberia bastar pero suarez puede lesionarse luego hay que buscar un 9.
> sadiq del almeria me parece un gran jugador.



Correa ha mejorado mucho...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2021)

A


hartman dijo:


> con correa, j felix y luis suarez les deberia bastar pero suarez puede lesionarse luego hay que buscar un 9.
> sadiq del almeria me parece un gran jugador.



Saponjic


----------



## Kemekago4 (19 Ago 2021)

Para pagar 100 millones por una incógnita como vlahovic pago 120 por Lewandowski que se quiere ir del bayern.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Para pagar 100 millones por una incógnita como vlahovic pago 120 por Lewandowski que se quiere ir del bayern.



Es muy mayor y demasiado caro...

Ahora eso sí: resultado daría, aunque se va de precio en relación con su edad


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mbappé es extraordinario. Ese chaval si se aplica puede dejar los records de CR7 en los de un jugador del montón porque aparte de físico es buen pelotero como Messi
> 
> De momento marcan más goles, pero eso en año o dos será historia y Mbappé y Haaland probablemente pulverizaran records. Y si no lo consiguen entonces esos records van a estar muchos años hasta que salga otro foraserie



Llevan 4 años diciéndo lo mismo y sigue sin ocurrir

Y eso que Mbappé juega en un equipazo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Para pagar 100 millones por una incógnita como vlahovic pago 120 por Lewandowski que se quiere ir del bayern.



Esas cifras goleadoras que tiene las últimas temporadas son gracias al equipazo en el que jugaba

Casi todos sus goles son empujándola


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

El pichichi será Suarez vs Benzema


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Llevan 4 años diciéndo lo mismo y sigue sin ocurrir
> 
> Y eso que Mbappé juega en un equipazo



Es muy joven y le quedan muchos años por delante para ser mejor que Ronaldo al menos...te recuerdo que ya ha ganado un mundial, cosa que ni Messi ni Ronaldo han conseguido

...y si no lo consigue esos records quedarán ahi más tiempo hasta que salga algún crack


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Esas cifras goleadoras que tiene las últimas temporadas son gracias al equipazo en el que jugaba
> 
> Casi todos sus goles son empujándola



No creas. Mira el gol que le mete a España en la euro: es un gol de espabilao, un gol de killer


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy joven y le quedan muchos años por delante para ser mejor que Ronaldo al menos...te recuerdo que ya ha ganado un mundial, cosa que ni Messi ni Ronaldo han conseguido
> 
> ...y si no lo consigue esos records quedarán ahi más tiempo hasta que salga algún crack



Bueno, si nos vamos en esas Umtiti tiene un mundial....

Estos últimos 4 años no ha podido superar sus cifras goleadoras, y eso que por ejemplo, Messi jugaba en el Barça del 8-2 y le llevaba como 7 goles de ventaja...


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Bueno, si nos vamos en esas Umtiti tiene un mundial....
> 
> Estos últimos 4 años no ha podido superar sus cifras goleadoras, y eso que por ejemplo, Messi jugaba en el Barça del 8-2 y le llevaba como 7 goles de ventaja...



Yo le veo un potencial descomunal a Mbappé...¿qué quieres que te diga?

Con el tiempo puede pulverizar los records que quiera, incluso los de Ronaldo. Si él quiere lo hará.

En cuanto al mundial, Umtiti no contribuyó tanto a conseguirlo como este chaval que se salió todo el torneo y sobretodo en los partidos de eliminatoria...

...menudo meneo le metió él solito a la Argentina de Messi


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ...menudo meneo le metió él solito a la Argentina de Messi



Y al Barça

Retiro lo dicho en ese sentido, tiene muy buen potencial, veremos si se va al Madrid o se queda en el PSG


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Y al Barça
> 
> Retiro lo dicho en ese sentido, tiene muy buen potencial, veremos si se va al Madrid o se queda en el PSG



Y al Bayern también le puso el culo como la bandera de Japón 

Hombre se quedará en el PSG


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y al Bayern también le puso el culo como la bandera de Japón
> 
> Hombre se quedará en el PSG



Eso si, con respecto al barça, no creo que mejore mucho esta temporada

Lo del partido contra la Real Sociedad creo que es sólo un espejismo

Me recuerda a la temporada 19/20 cuando el barsa jugó un partidazo contra el Villareal y ganó 4-1, para después perder 2-1 contra el Osasuna

Como también lo del Napoli, lo mismo, partidazo y a la siguiente fecha después 8-2...


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Eso si, con respecto al barça, no creo que mejore mucho esta temporada
> 
> Lo del partido contra la Real Sociedad creo que es sólo un espejismo
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que van a dar mucha guerra...

Tienen buen equipo como siempre, y ahora que no está Messi el aliciente de triunfar sin él

Yo creo que estarán en la pomada, como el mandril que tiene menos si cabe, pero mucho más que la mayoría de equipos de liga y champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me parece que van a dar mucha guerra...
> 
> Tienen buen equipo como siempre, y ahora que no está Messi el aliciente de triunfar sin él
> 
> Yo creo que estarán en la pomada, como el mandril que tiene menos si cabe, pero mucho más que la mayoría de equipos de liga y champions



Ahora el problema es que el Barça jugará con 11


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2021)

Mpape si no corre..no sabe qué hacer el muro de piqueros suizos lo deroyo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mpape si no corre..no sabe qué hacer el muro de piqueros suizos lo deroyo



Es que igual los suizos jugaron de puta madre en ese partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Es que igual los suizos jugaron de puta madre en ese partido



siempre los suizos han sido un muro de piqueros...desde 2010 muro tras muro


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Es que igual los suizos jugaron de puta madre en ese partido



En ese y contra España. Lo que les pasó es que no les daba su juego para ganar ni a Francia ni a España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2021)

recuerda tambin como junior del farsa DERROYO a mpape


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Hemos fichado un portero: Lecomte


----------



## Patxin (20 Ago 2021)

¿Sabéis si el francesito era titular en el Mónaco? A mi no me suena de nada.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Extraido de Onefootball


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si el francesito era titular en el Mónaco? A mi no me suena de nada.



Sí lo era. Titularísimo. ¿cómo si no podría haber destacado nunca?


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Esas cifras goleadoras que tiene las últimas temporadas son gracias al equipazo en el que jugaba
> 
> Casi todos sus goles son empujándola



Con todo el respeto del mundo pero esa frase te define como alguien bastante aficionado en esto del fútbol. 
Yo habré visto de pe a pa una treintena de ligas y eso de empujarla tantas veces dentro solo lo hacen unos pocos sangre fría. Y este es balon de oro. 
Pero seguro que cualquier muerto de hambre las empuja igual en el bayern, que las ponen milimétricas... A veces hay que leerse a uno mismo para comprobar las cuñadezes que se escriben.


----------



## Kemekago4 (22 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hemos fichado un portero: Lecomte



Todo esto es por contentar a gbrc que es un buen portero con vistas a futuro y posible relevo de oblak que algún día lo venderán. Este viene a calentar banco y a ver si juega la copa siquiera


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ago 2021)

Bueno pues golazo de Correa que esta en racha y semos lideres jiji


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

*RUBIALATO*

Jornada 1.- Celta-Atlético *Munuera Montero* (Andaluz) VAR: Medie Jiménez (catalán)
Ver archivo adjunto 743656


Desigualdad de criterios en contra del atleti, encarandose con los jugadores atleticos, penalti que no era, alargue desproporcionado HASTA EL MINUTO 100 para ver si empata el celta, No sanciona una agresión de Aspas que mete el dedo en el ojo a Hermoso.

Jornada 2.- Atlético-Elche *Burgos Bengoetxea* (Vizcaíno) VAR: González González




Partido correcto.


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Tres puntos mas, un partido menos...


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2021)

Pues a lo tonto y a lo bobo líderes 

anda jódelos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2021)

SI no olvideis nuestro rival es el Sevilla de lopetegui...


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> SI no olvideis nuestro rival es el Sevilla de lopetegui...



Ese y otros 18


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese y otros 18



Ya pero es el que nos la puede liarnosla..


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Ago 2021)

Pocas veces en la vida de un Atlético se tiene la oportunidad de repetir liga, vivimos un momento histórico.


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Pocas veces en la vida de un Atlético se tiene la oportunidad de repetir liga, vivimos un momento histórico.



No nos vengamos tan arriba que es muy pronto

Hasta que no pasen más jornadas y se gane con más autoridad debemos ser prudentes y no echar las campanas al vuelo


----------



## Kemekago4 (23 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No nos vengamos tan arriba que es muy pronto
> 
> Hasta que no pasen más jornadas y se gane con más autoridad debemos ser prudentes y no echar las campanas al vuelo



No he dicho que la vayamos a ganar. He dicho que tenemos la oportunidad histórica de hacerlo. 
Soy socio desde 1994, no toco yo campanas ni con 20 puntos de ventaja xD


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> No he dicho que la vayamos a ganar. He dicho que tenemos la oportunidad histórica de hacerlo.
> Soy socio desde 1994, no toco yo campanas ni con 20 puntos de ventaja xD



Ni yo aunque ganen los partidos 5-0


----------



## t_chip (23 Ago 2021)

Esta año no sé si será para el Atleti.
Lo que no veo es a barsa ni Madrid ganandola, y esos son los años en que la puede ganar otro equipo.

Pero seguro que el Sevilla este año se pone las pilas, y a lo mejor sale algún otro.

Llegar es difícil.....mantenerse, más.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> SI no olvideis nuestro rival es el Sevilla de lopetegui...



¿Los mismos que ahora no están jugando a nada?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Los mismos que ahora no están jugando a nada?



Mejor .el Getafe siempre suele dar tropiezos a los demás..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Los mismos que ahora no están jugando a nada?



Pues el mañaco mir ha hecho un Diego Costa..


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues el mañaco mir ha hecho un Diego Costa..



Suerte que luego no corren en partidos en los que se juegan algo


----------



## Patxin (24 Ago 2021)

Parece que el brasileño ya está aquí.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Parece que el brasileño ya está aquí.



Y además viene como mejor conviene a los equipos, algo rodado ya de ligas en Europa, tiene buena pinta


----------



## Patxin (25 Ago 2021)

Ojalá nos salga un Diego Costa, brasileño, rápido y con mala ostia.


----------



## barullo (25 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Ojalá nos salga un Diego Costa, brasileño, rápido y con mala ostia.



Yo tengo que reconocer que le he conocido en los juegos olímpicos y me ha parecido una bestia parda.

Pero los brasileños ya se sabe, son como los melones, una lotería. Si te sale bueno de puta madre pero como sea un paquete te quedas con cara de gilipollas y a ver a quién se lo colocas.

A mi lo que me extraña es que lo vendan


----------



## Kemekago4 (26 Ago 2021)

Es algo diferente a lo que tenemos. 
Regateador, es un vaselina rabonas. 
Es puro espectáculo.


----------



## fieraverde (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ago 2021)

El retrasado de Luis Enrique vuelve a convocar a Llorente de lateral..que cojones ..


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ago 2021)

Liverpool


----------



## artemis (26 Ago 2021)

Buen grupo... Partidos interesantes


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ago 2021)

Contra el Liverpool quedaría bastante igualado

Al Porto el Atleti le gana fácil

El Milan puede estar un poco complicado también


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2021)

Laoda ahora es la defensa de 5


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2021)

Ves lucho. . Llorente en el Medio campo


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

Menudo remate de Hermoso....


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

Gol de mbappe


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

Entra messi


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

Hoy ganamos 3-1, el villareal no esta agusto


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Entra messi



Para ser la nada


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy ganamos 3-1, el villareal no esta agusto



Unocerismo cholista, no espero otra cosa


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

La que ha tenido el villareal....


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2021)

Vaya entrada de correa, como la revisen es roja...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

No somos conscientes de lo que ha ganado la liga sin Messi


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Al palo, not bad


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Y ahora 4 jugadores del Villa debajo de la portería


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ahora 4 jugadores del Villa debajo de la portería



Mira normalmente jugaban a un 442 y ahora también el 532


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No somos conscientes de lo que ha ganado la liga sin Messi



Si lo que digo el barsa ahora juega con 11


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mira normalmente jugaban a un 442 y ahora también el 532



Están horrorosos, no merecen punto alguno en el Wanda


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2021)

Menudo hijo de puta el árbitro de hoy


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Se van a ir al descanso a cero


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

El partido está para arrancarse la venas


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Y encima marcan ellos


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Penalti manaza y hay tarjeta si protestas, es la hostia


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Y ahora le ponen los tacos en la cabeza


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Partido perdido

Suarez no debe de tener muchas ganas de parón


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2021)

La defensa de 5 . encajamos más con esa táctica


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Murazo del 15 que ponen


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

A duras penas se nota que el portero del Villarreal es un argentino...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ago 2021)

Menudo recibi miento arbitral al campeón


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

Gol 
que se jodan


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2021)

*RUBIALATO*

Jornada 1.- Celta-Atlético 1-2 *Munuera Montero* (Andaluz) VAR: Medie Jiménez (catalán)
Ver archivo adjunto 743656


Desigualdad de criterios en contra del atleti, encarandose con los jugadores atleticos, penalti que no era, alargue desproporcionado HASTA EL MINUTO 100 para ver si empata el celta, No sanciona una agresión de Aspas que mete el dedo en el ojo a Hermoso.

Jornada 2.- Atlético-Elche 1-0 *Burgos Bengoetxea* (Vizcaíno) VAR: González González

Ver archivo adjunto 750810


Partido correcto.

Jornada 3.- Atlético-Villareal *Soto Grado* (Riojano) VAR: Estrada Fernández




Parando el juego del Atlético en cuanto tenía ocasión, tarjeta al Cholo sin motivo, tarjetas al Atlético sin motivo, permitiendo perdidas de tiempo infinitas al villareal, no pitando un clarisimo penalti a favor del atleti y encima sacando tarjeta a Suarez, añade SOLO cinco minutos cuando en la primera parte 6... y ha permitido todas las perdidas de tiempo habidas y por haber... RESUMEN: HDLGP


----------



## ravenare (30 Ago 2021)

Y de la roja que debería haberle sacado al guarro de Correa no dices nada? Porque mira que es cerdo ese tío .


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ALA 7 minutos de tiempo extra...que hubo algun atentado islamista?



Se amplía el partido hasta que marque el Pateti. Ya me creía que iba a durar hasta mañana. Vamos, que el árbitro ha conseguido quitarle la victoria al Villarreal. Y estos son los que luego lloran por cualquier cosa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

Los arbitrajes al Atleti son un poco descarados. Hoy las tarjetas al Atleti estaban de oferta o algo.

El recibimiento al Campeón de lamejonlijadermundomundiarl
es una declaración de intenciones.

Pero ya lo sabíamos antes de empezar, no nos va a pillar de sorpresa a estas alturas.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> *RUBIALATO*
> 
> Jornada 1.- Celta-Atlético 1-2 *Munuera Montero* (Andaluz) VAR: Medie Jiménez (catalán)
> Ver archivo adjunto 743656
> ...



Lagrimas de patetico, altamente nutrientes.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Ago 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Los arbitrajes al Atleti son un poco descarados. Hoy las tarjetas al Atleti estaban de oferta o algo.
> 
> El recibimiento al Campeón de lamejonlijadermundomundiarl
> es una declaración de intenciones.
> ...



Lo que sobran en este equipo son lloricas pateticos.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Ago 2021)

El partidito bien, se nota que De Paul puede aportar mucho a este equipo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Lo que sobran en este equipo son lloricas pateticos.



y merengues comepipas diciendo lo que sovra o lo que falta, vete a pastar, anda


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

El Cholo: "_se ha hecho un poco de justicia en la injusticia con el gol en pp del villarreal"

Ole ole ole _


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

- Y lo del partido que le retrasan tras el parón al día siguiente a las 14:00, mientras a otros les dejan ese partido pendiente?

El Cholo: "_Para eso... que lo dejen como está"

jajajaja

Grande El Cholo_


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y merengues comepipas diciendo lo que sovra o lo que falta, vete a pastar, anda



Ni caso a los piperos


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2021)

Al tal Cunha no le conocía. Me ha gustao cómo se mueve.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (31 Ago 2021)

Vuelve grisman en calidac de cedido


----------



## Edge2 (31 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vuelve grisman en calidac de cedido



El que se fue a ganar titulos?


----------



## Patxin (31 Ago 2021)

Arriba tenemos a Correa, Cunha, Joao, Griezmann y Suárez. Con Carrasco y Llórente. Al Cholo le va a dar una embolia.


----------



## Muttley (31 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Arriba tenemos a Correa, Cunha, Joao, Griezmann y Suárez. Con Carrasco y Llórente. Al Cholo le va a dar una embolia.



Y Lemar y con un centro del campo con de DePaul, Koke, Kondogbia, Herrera…
Por no hablar de defensa y portero claro.


----------



## GaryPeaton (31 Ago 2021)

Ganamos bastante con griezman y sin Saul, suerte a Saul pero llevaba ya tiempo sin dar pie con bola y se quería ir


----------



## Patxin (31 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Y Lemar y con un centro del campo con de DePaul, Koke, Kondogbia, Herrera…
> Por no hablar de defensa y portero claro.



Creo que tenemos el mejor equipo de la historia del Atleti, en serio.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

Saul no sale y grisman no viene


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Saul no sale y grisman no viene



Y para que queremos al Griezmann ese?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y para que queremos al Griezmann ese?



Para nada


----------



## hartman (1 Sep 2021)

joder poco ha faltado para otra estafa al farça.


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2021)

Espera que aún se hace….…..lo mejor paco buyo y la caterva de ciervos chiringueteros.
Si echan bilis…es un buen acuerdo


----------



## hartman (1 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Espera que aún se hace….…..lo mejor paco buyo y la caterva de ciervos chiringueteros.
> Si echan bilis…es un buen acuerdo



coño que se hizo vaya truño se lleva el farça luuk de tronc.


----------



## hartman (1 Sep 2021)

joder la tiesura del farça como es cediendoles jugadores.


----------



## euromelon (1 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Espera que aún se hace….…..lo mejor paco buyo y la caterva de ciervos chiringueteros.
> Si echan bilis…es un buen acuerdo



Griezman es un ex jugador .
.


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Griezman es un ex jugador .
> .



Y como tal lo trataremos.
Como una exnovia que nos dejó por el cachas tatuado que la hacía reír y que ahora viene arrastrándose.
Perfecta para una noche de Copa-s entre semana y de suplente muy suplente los findes.
El año que viene o cuando nos cansemos la damos puerta.


----------



## Patxin (1 Sep 2021)

Se fue hace 2 años. Con lo que dejo fichamos a Joao. Ahora vuelve por cuatro duros y tenemos a Joao, Suárez, Griezmann, Correa y el brasileño. Ni tan mal. Caragrifo strikes again!


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2021)

Verano redondo.
No se si ganaremos algo pero:

-Florentino insultando a todas las viejas glorias madridistas y llamando Tolili a toda la afición.
-Florentino humillado por el jeque, ni le han cogido el telefono por el caratortuga. La caverna rabiando.
-Añaden 10 mins al partido contra el Celta, pitando un penalti en contra que no es…y ni aún así.
-Despues de vacilar a la grada Rulli comete la cantada del siglo en el 95 y evita que el bastardo de Emery gane al Cholo por primera vez. Ya van 15 o 16 seguidas sin ganar…y las que quedan.
-El madrij incapaz de colocar ni a Mariano ni a Jovic. 100 minolles calentando banquillo.
-Vitolo fuera
-DePaul, Cunha y Griezmann in
-Marcos Paulo gratis
-Saúl cedido y jugará de lo que le toque como en el aleti.
-El Trampes tras regalarnos a Suárez, sin Messi y sin Griezmann pero con Braithwaite y con un descarte del Sevilla. Y además nos regalan a Griezmann.
Si dura 25 horas el día en vez de 24 nos traemos a Ter Stegen de suplente de Oblak y Alba para el lateral.
-El Valencia en ruinas.

Y ahora gintonic con unas almendritas.


----------



## ravenare (1 Sep 2021)

Si, todo parece indicar que vais a ganar la Liga otra vez y sois serios candidatos a ganar la Champions. Pues anda que no quedan semanas de ver al obeso llorando por los árbitros como hizo el año pasado. Menuda alma en pena.


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Si, todo parece indicar que vais a ganar la Liga otra vez y sois serios candidatos a ganar la Champions. Pues anda que no quedan semanas de ver al obeso llorando por los árbitros como hizo el año pasado. Menuda alma en pena.



No vamos a ganar una mierda.
Pero me estoy descojonando a base de bien.


----------



## artemis (1 Sep 2021)

Bueno... plantilla ilusionante... lucharemos de nuevo contra equipos de mayor presupuesto y con toda la caverna mediática a su favor...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Sep 2021)

Mvcha delantera para que luego los goles los termine metiendo Correa y se ganen los 3 pvntos por la mínima


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2021)

Para los no pobres, Emm amazon han estrenado el documental del Atleti de la temporada pasada, muy bueno....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Esta teniendo oportunidades el español...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Muy mal el cholo, ya estamos en el lio...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2021)

el 5 2 3 da cancer


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

El mejor aleti de la historia pero tenemos al cholo...


----------



## barullo (12 Sep 2021)

Joder vamos palmando


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El mejor aleti de la historia pero tenemos al cholo...



Están los piperos, luego están los gilipollas, despues los subnormales, y después de estos en el nivel superior estas tu...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

penalty


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2021)

ya empieza el VAR


----------



## barullo (12 Sep 2021)

Sale Felix a ver si nos lo arregla


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Sep 2021)

El var no quería que el Atleti empate, oiga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2021)

Ahora seguro que el var anulan en l golazo de Carrasco


----------



## barullo (12 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora seguro que el var anulan en l golazo de Carrasco



Eso no se anula

A ver esos tios cagondios


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Sep 2021)

Alah 10 minutos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Goooooooooooolllll


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Semos líderes jajsja


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Sep 2021)

Muy bien todo el equipo. Destacaría a Carrasco, lemar, Llorente, kondogbia, Savic...
Bueno, todos me han gustado, por destacar algo. Y Joao, que me vuelve loco, lo acmito. Me flipa cada detallito que deja. Pero vamos, que he vusto un equipo, que me gusta todo lo que veo.
Veo a todos titulares, incluso a los que se han quedado en el banquillo les veo titulares.


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

Ves como eres lo más tonto que hay, a seguir comiendo polla Cholista, Mongolo, que eres lo más sucnor del hilo y mira que hay piperos aquí, pero tu te llevas la paloma, en el Hospicio te debían dejar al final porque ni tu padres te quisieron de lo monger que eras


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Muy bien todo el equipo. Destacaría a Carrasco, lemar, Llorente, kondogbia, Savic...
> Bueno, todos me han gustado, por destacar algo. Y Joao, que me vuelve loco, lo acmito. Me flipa cada detallito que deja. Pero vamos, que he vusto un equipo, que me gusta todo lo que veo.
> Veo a todos titulares, incluso a los que se han quedado en el banquillo les veo titulares.



En equipo que ha empezado la segunda parte debía ser el titular, Kondogbia es una escoba, se lleva todos los balones


----------



## Ikkyu (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El mejor aleti de la historia pero tenemos al cholo...



Estas viendo al mejor Atleti de la historia precisamente gracias al Cholo, subnormal


----------



## Salsa_rosa (12 Sep 2021)

Dos jornadas marcando en el último minuto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Sep 2021)

Grismann tiene que recuperar la alegría que perdió en el farsa, a ver si se pone al día y nos vuelve a sacar la sonrisa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

HILO OFICIAL PREMIER LEAGUE Y OTRAS LIGAS Y TORNEOS.


Hola, si, as leido bien, esto es un hilo para que todos podamos hablar sobre la premier y otras competiciones. Yo como gran seguidor del Manchester united creo fervientemente en este equipo para luchar contra los poderosos moros y el ruso, cómo olvidar aquel grandioso momento en el que Cantona...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Sep 2021)

Joao Maravillao va a deslumbrar este año. Si no le rompen una pierna o algo así, claro. 

A ver si los árbitros están pendientes de las faltas reiteradas que suele recibir Joao y no permitan que una lesión nos impida disfrutar del mayor talento que hay en Lamejorligadermundo


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Hoy con el Oporto hay que empezar bien


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao Maravillao va a deslumbrar este año. Si no le rompen una pierna o algo así, claro.
> 
> A ver si los árbitros están pendientes de las faltas reiteradas que suele recibir Joao y no permitan que una lesión nos impida disfrutar del mayor talento que hay en Lamejorligadermundo



Olvidate. Le van a forrar a hostias porque no juega en el barsa/mandril.

Luego tienes que escuchar o leer que practicamos juego duro, tocate los cojones


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Olvidate. Le van a forrar a hostias porque no juega en el barsa/mandril.
> 
> Luego tienes que escuchar o leer que practicamos juego duro, tocate los cojones



Total. Últimamente pillamos cera a punta de pala. Parece que hay barra libre contra el Atleti. A mí me da miedo que nos rompan a alguno, hay entradas que me duelen.

A ver si están un poco al loro, que hay talento y regate como para ver espectáculo y no segadores y jugadores rodando por el suelo.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy con el Oporto hay que empezar bien



El Oporto emborracha mucho, acabas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Pepe en defensa..una pena no está Costa...eso era auténticas hostias


----------



## ravenare (15 Sep 2021)

Pepe el carnicero aquel que jugaba en el Madrid? A ver cómo se le da. Me hace gracia que hayáis sido un equipo de leñeros de toda la vida que yo recuerde desde los tiempos de Arteche y ahora vayáis de señoritas. El karma futbolístico os debe patadas aún.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Pepe el carnicero aquel que jugaba en el Madrid? A ver cómo se le da. Me hace gracia que hayáis sido un equipo de leñeros de toda la vida que yo recuerde desde los tiempos de Arteche y ahora vayáis de señoritas. El karma futbolístico os debe patadas aún.



Y a vosotros también os debe el karma algunos guanteos de cara, como también le sucede al mandril...

De momento ayer el Bayern os dió uno y a domicilio hoyga


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pepe en defensa..una pena no está Costa...eso era auténticas hostias



En el mundial Costa le robó la cartera pero bien a gusto jajaja

Le sopló una guaya en to la boca y encima les clavó un chicharro entre 3 defensas


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

VAMOS ALETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Pepe el carnicero aquel que jugaba en el Madrid? A ver cómo se le da. Me hace gracia que hayáis sido un equipo de leñeros de toda la vida que yo recuerde desde los tiempos de Arteche y ahora vayáis de señoritas. El karma futbolístico os debe patadas aún.



Monger, el karma esta entretenido con vosotros... Jajajajajjaja la que os queda por delante, menudo desierto jajajajajajaja


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Me parece una putada los horarios...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

volvemos al 4-4-2..


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Pitada a grisman....


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me parece una putada los horarios...



¿Porque sean a las 21 los partidos o por qué?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Porque sean a las 21 los partidos o por qué?



C laro, porque coinciden.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> C laro, porque coinciden.



Pero eso siempre ha pasado

A no ser que vayan poniendo los partidos desde mediodía no se pueden ver casi todos

Y eso no va a pasar


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Lo que sí es cierto es que estos horarios para niños pequeños son incompatibles porque los partidos terminan muy tarde para ellos


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Veo bien colocado a joao hay en medio...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Recuperando rápidito el balón


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Buen tiro de Suárez


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Bufff primer aviso


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Como no eche una mano Carrasco en su banda nos pueden joder


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Falta guapa...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Han cazado a coke, ya llevan 2 amarillas...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Vaia, vaia, al todopoderoso PSG le acaban de empatar


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Muy bien kongdopia  lo que acaba de salvar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

El toporto tiene a los centrales en el centro del campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Ya empiezan los vendetoallas a perder tiempo


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Entra De Paul y se va Lemar


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Huyyy vaaa Suárez


----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2021)

Kondogbia es un puto pulpo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Sep 2021)

Hola nenes... ¿ cómo os está yendo a los equipos mindundis de champions ??... Resumen, por favor, no estoy viendo el partido...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Y OTRA HIS TIA MAS


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes... ¿ cómo os está yendo a los equipos mindundis de champions ??... Resumen, por favor, no estoy viendo el partido...


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Primera parte muy engorrosa. El oporto planteando una batalla campal y el Atleti incapaz de elaborar jugadas. Yo sacaba a Correa a incordiar un poco.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Ya marcarán en los diez de añadido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya marcarán en los diez de añadido



Pues es buena táctica... Supongo que los minutos de añadido van en función de la pasta que se le suelte al árbitro... A ver si os habéis estirao o no... Jejejej


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Los vendetoallas a hostias


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Menos cachondeito con los 10 minutos que pocos me parecieron


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Y a tirarse al suelo para perder más tiempo


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Vaya falta ha sacado el oporto. Si se puede...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Se va Pepe el asesino


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Menuda plantilla tenemos joder... Tenemos que machacarlos


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Como silvan al Griezzman


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

El oporto lleva todo el partido perdiendo tiempo...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

La hemos tenido en correa ameegos...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La hemos tenido en correa ameegos...



Su portero ha estado cumbre parando abajo


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Sep 2021)

Que pasa el superatletico del sudaca Simeone no pueden con un simple Oporto ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Y otro vendetoallas al suelo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Menuda pvta mierda de partido


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Pues el empate va a ser casi buen resultado visto lo visto


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menuda pvta mierda de partido



Pues tu mandril podría ir palmando dicen por ahi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

EL OPORTO TIRANDO DE FISICO Y UNA linea de centrales en el medio campo y dando mamporros...y perdiendo el tiempo cada 2 por tres ¿porque no hicieron eso ante el chelsea el año pasado...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues tu mandril podría ir palmando dicen por ahi



Te lo confirmo, pero tambien podría pasar lo contrario


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Anulado jeje....


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Anulado jeje....



Madre del jamón hermoso


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Hoy por lo menos daran 10 minutos mas...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Qué potra hemos tenido

Y el de la asistencia al centro del area que no cobre este mes


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Suarez ya va con la reserva...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Bien anulado


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

5 minutos solo? Necesitamos 10


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Otro al suelo, si es que esto es insoportable de ver


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutos solo? Necesitamos 10



Yo creo que ni 5 nos hacen falta no vayan a joderla


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

TEniamos que ganar nosotros y perdEr el madrit joder, man joodido la nodche


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Sep 2021)

Gol anulado al Oporto

Ceferin tiene nueva niña de sus ojitos


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Roja al mamadou...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEniamos que ganar nosotros y perdEr el madrit joder, man joodido la nodche



Tranqui las cabras que queda mucha champions, caraestaca


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Hale a la puta calle


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Ya hizo algo Griezmann..roja a uno


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Golito en el minuto 6 verás


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hale a la puta calle



Están flipando los comentaristas


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están flipando los comentaristas



Es roja digan lo que digan: impide el gol y se plantaba delante del portero


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Si la llega a clavar la leyenda continuaría


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno el Oporto salió a dar hostias perder el tiempo..y atascar el partido..pero mucho mejor un empate que lo del año pasado


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es roja digan lo que digan: impide el gol y se plantaba delante del portero



Tan lejos no suele ser asín y no es impedir el gol es impedir la ocasión manifiesta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

los vendetoallas salieron a perder tiempo hasta en el intermedio que salieron 3 minutos tarde


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tan lejos no suele ser asín y no es impedir el gol es impedir la ocasión manifiesta



pero hoy los vendetoallas han dado hostias de lo lindo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero hoy los vendetoallas han dado hostias de lo lindo



Pues como el Atleti, modo karate kids


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues como el Atleti, modo karate kids



pero de paso poniendo a los centrales en el centro del campo y haciendo el atasco epico que haria mouriño


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Me ha gustado Griezmann. Lo tengo que decir. 

El partido, no sé, incomodísimo.

El Atleti no lo ha hecho mal, pero el Oporto, no sé qué decir... Por no repetir otra vez lo que ya se ha dicho, pues diré que han jugado su partido.

Me deja mal sabor el poco partido que hemos sacado de las jugadas a balón parado. Al márgen de los intentos de Suárez, que ha estado cerca y me parece que tiene buen disparo, los centros al área un desperdicio, muy altos, a las manos del porteeo siempre. Este partido era para resolverlo a jugada a balón parado o córner, porque además dwl tiro de Correa, no hemos tenido nada más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me ha gustado Griezmann. Lo tengo que decir.
> 
> El partido, no sé, incomodísimo.
> 
> ...



claro que ha sido incomodo..oporto opto por poner a los centrales en el medio del campo en doble linea haciendo un incordio circular la bola..


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me ha gustado Griezmann. Lo tengo que decir.
> 
> El partido, no sé, incomodísimo.
> 
> ...



A mi el resultado visto lo visto me parece bien...

Pero hay que mejorar mucho o no vamos a sobrevivir en el grupo con la entidad de rivales que tenemos. Hoy no ha habido ideas ni juego y asi pues mal asunto


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> claro que ha sido incomodo..oporto opto por poner a los centrales en el medio del campo en doble linea haciendo un incordio circular la bola..



sí. el oporto se ha ido contento. han hecho su partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi el resultado visto lo visto me parece bien...
> 
> Pero hay que mejorar mucho o no vamos a sobrevivir en el grupo con la entidad de rivales que tenemos. Hoy no ha habido ideas ni juego y asi pues mal asunto



además eso, gracias que ha sido mano. Este partido nos va a servir para saber de qué va esto. Tenemos que hacer nuestro juego. Que tenemos mucha pólvora, pero hay que saber cargarla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Dicho esto, me quedo con que he visto que tenemos un montón de opciones diferentes de verdad y no cojeamos en ningún momento.


----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja @Pericoburbujista que adentro la tienes... En cuánto consigais ganar dos partidos seguidos si lo conseguís se te olvidará


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Sep 2021)

*El Atlético aburre a las ovejas y al Oporto*
*ATLÉTICO, 0 - OPORTO, 0
El conjunto colchonero se estrena en la Champions League con un partido discreto, sin historia y sin goles*


----------



## Talabera (16 Sep 2021)

Hola
de que habláis?


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dicho esto, me quedo con que he visto que tenemos un montón de opciones diferentes de verdad y no cojeamos en ningún momento.



En cuanto jugais contra equipos serios y no los Gúesca o Almeria de la Liga, el Atleti se muestra lo que es. Un equipo mediocre capitaneado por un kinki sudaka y cornudo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2021)

Ya vienen los subnormales


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes, hoy machacamos a los del rh- 5-1


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Ojo que hoy pita el HDLGP de gil manzano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

contra los garrulos de nervion


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, los que silban a un jugador con la camiseta del Atleti que defiende nuestros colores... Solo una cosa HIJOS DE PUTA PIPEROS VIKINGOS


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo andamios que no lo puedo ver?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

De los 5 equipos de la champions sólo hoy juega el Atleti, que viene de jugar el miercoles, y el único que tiene justificación para jugar Mañana es el Zevilla contra la Real, nunca voy a enterder la mierda de organización


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

Todo es presión adelantada..ya cansa esa puta moda de klopp


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Otro partidito al 1-0 en el 95


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo andamios que no lo puedo ver?



Pues empezamos bien pero...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Parece que apretamos antes del descanso ...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Silbidos en el wanda...


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

El hijo de la grandísima P esta siguiendo al dictado las órdenes del otro HDLGP Carlos Velasco Carballo...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Sólo un tiro a puerta entre los dos equipos...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

El shity a cero y guardiloca sentado, jijijij


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

La hemos tenido en correa...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Penalti en contra del shity

PD Se lo anulan


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2021)

Jajajaj...

Casi os la mete el negro de los etarras.... Con lo paquete que es ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Hay que quitar a Lodi y Correa y meter a Carrasco y Suárez


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaj...
> 
> Casi os la mete el negro de los etarras.... Con lo paquete que es ¡¡¡¡¡



Tapate que hasta los guarros de Vallecas tienen más puntos que vosotros


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tapate que hasta los guarros de Vallecas tienen más puntos que vosotros



Eso es engordar para morir.... No me preocupan...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2021)

Cambio en el Güanda: Culé por culé.... Bueno... A ver...


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Sep 2021)

He leido un comentario acertado en los diarios deportivos que comentan el partido....

Simeone, entérate, sin fútbol no se pueden ganar partidos. Y el Atlético carece de esa capacidad, sois una mierda de equipo.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Sep 2021)

El futbol esta muerto

Solo quedan media docena de equipos dignos de ver.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> He leido un comentario acertado en los diarios deportivos que comentan el partido....
> 
> Simeone, entérate, sin fútbol no se pueden ganar partidos. Y el Atlético carece de esa capacidad, sois una mierda de equipo.



Nosotros CAMPEONES DE LIGA, vosotros ninliga ni champions... Quien no tiene fútbol?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

El joao es gilipollas.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

EL MISMO HIJO DE PUTA DE SIEMPRE


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El joao es gilipollas.



Estas tu como para llamar a gilipollas a nadie, desgraciado


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues hoy ha querido ser el árbitrario antiatlético el protagonista


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Deberían expulsar a ese Arbitrario


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

Por estas cosas es mejor que los nenazas de la premier


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Atleeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeetico de Madrid!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

Ala menudo Sandwich..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

Ahora los vascos s tirarse al suelo


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Venga que viene el tiempo de descuento...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

Alah 6 minutos


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ahora sólo falta que tiren a pverta


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Valiente hijo de puta... El mismo de siempre...HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, PACENSE DE MIERDA

Como es posible que este hijo de puta nos siga pitando?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2021)

Basvra de partido y de momento muy mediocres en todo lo que va de temporada

El Calderón silba...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2021)

Puto arbitro enfermo mental


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Bueno, somos lideres


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

El protagonista el árbitrario antiatlético


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

El historial de este hijo de puta madridista contra nosotros es sangrante


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Esto requiere una investigación a ese árbitro. Qué está pasando?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Hay que hacer un juego mas directo y tirar mas a puerta. Se lian tocando el balon en el area para nada...


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esto requiere una investigación a ese árbitro. Qué está pasando?



Es el mismo que expulso a costa en el Camp Nou


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2021)

Grande Joao al memos le ha dicho que lo que muchos pensamos
Que está pirado el ojijuntos este parido entre un primo y una prima


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Salvo lo del final, el arbitro ha estado correcto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Jajaja
El árbitrario ha heztado estupendo
Se ha hecho un partidazo arbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Se puede pedir que no nos vuelva a arbitrar ese?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se puede pedir que no nos vuelva a arbitrar ese?



Tranquilo que te lo ponen en 15 dias


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Salvo lo del final, el arbitro ha estado correcto.



Y por estas cosas niños no es bueno tomar drogas...


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se puede pedir que no nos vuelva a arbitrar ese?



Es el árbitro de cabecera del madridismo, no entiendo como no lo vetamos públicamente


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Joao maravillao estaba haciendo partidazo, con detalles de mucha calidad.

Una pena que no nos dejen disfrutar del jugador más virtuoso de la liga. Le caen patadas por todas partes, nos lo lesionan cada dos por tres y cuando se queja le expulsa el arbitrario antiatlético. 

El equipo ha jugado muy bien, con un bilbao bien ordenado y cerrado y cuando se empezaba a animar el partido y a ponerse bonito, el arbitrario ha querido ser el protagonista y se ha cargado el partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Gil Manzano estaba rabioso durante todo el partido, buscando desesperado la forma de cargarse el partido


----------



## Hannibaal (18 Sep 2021)

Tienen razón en que en esa acción debió ser tarjeta para el jugador del Athletic por agarrar la camiseta, pero si al arbitro le llamas loco y con esos gestos te van a expulsar aunque tengas razón. Si Joao no se hubiese autoexpulsado no sé si habrían ganado (difícil con ese juego y con ese arbitro) pero por lo menos luego podrían haber reclamado con toda legitimidad que el arbitro les ha robado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Joao, tras recibir varias faltas reiteradas que no pitan, le señalan a él una falta que no existe. Protesta ya desquiciao y es expulsado. 

Bien, bien, todo en orden. Circulen


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

La guinda ya de cachondeo total, en la última jugada, se queda solo Cunha ante el portero y pita el final


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Nos saca 6 amarillas una Roja y al Bilbao solo 2 amarillas cuando ellos hacen 13 faltas y nosotros 10


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Nos fríen a patadas y nos empapelan a tarjetas. Es tremendo el trato que está recibiendo el campeón


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Sep 2021)

El tridente goleador del atletico es impresionante....no meten un gol ni a tiros


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nos fríen a patadas y nos empapelan a tarjetas. Es tremendo el trato que está recibiendo el campeón



Yo no quiero que me traten como campeón, solo quiero que nos piten igual que al contrario y este HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA siempre nos pita en contra


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Nos saca 6 amarillas una Roja y al Bilbao solo 2 amarillas cuando ellos hacen 13 faltas y nosotros 10



el tema es que hay otras 13 que no aparecen en la estadística


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El tridente goleador del atletico es impresionante....no meten un gol ni a tiros



Cuantos metió el trío del farsa contra el Bayern?


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

@Manero desgraciado, como vuelvas a decir que los árbitros nos protegen te llamo ya gilipollas


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Ni el júrgol está libre de arbitrariedades. Qué horror!


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Cuantos metió el trío del farsa contra el Bayern?



Es que no jugaron el trio , solo jugaron defensas... y el Bayern es harina de otro costal...por lo menos se confirma que Griezzman es un paquete


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Recordemos que el hijo de la gran puta de hoy es el mismo del robo en el Pizjuán que nos metieron un gol recupeeando el balón con la mano el cerdilla y lo dio como valido


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

No se pueda hablar de esto porque se conjura todo el gremio arbitral y te sacan de la lucha por la liga rápido. Silencio. Son tiempos oscuros incluso para el júrgol


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Sep 2021)

Tres paginas de lloriqueos, dais verguena ajena.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Tres paginas de lloriqueos, dais verguena ajena.



Tu madre la coja si que da vergüenza en esa esquina todas las noches


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Hace falta alguna forma de controlar a los arbitrarios. Que reciban algún tipo de valoración objetiva en base a errores o arbitrariedades, con un comité que explique cada situación que sea reclamada por los equipos dejando constancia (así salimos de dudas arbitrarias) y que se les suspenda varios partidos si cometen errores determinantes o desciendan de categoría al final de temporada los que no den el rendimiento que se espera de ellos.


----------



## Manero (18 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero desgraciado, como vuelvas a decir que los árbitros nos protegen te llamo ya gilipollas



Porque Gil Merluzo es un árbitro ultramerengon y va a su aire, pero aunque no te guste leerlo el Atlético es el nuevo niño mimado de Tebas y Ceferin.

Gil Marín, el nuevo aliado de los clubes Estado y la UEFA

_"Gil Marín del *Atlético de Madrid* ha sido elegido miembro del Comité Ejecutivo, convirtiéndose en el único representante del fútbol español dentro de la *ECA (Asociación de clubes europeos)*. Un movimiento estratégico de *Nasser Al-Khelaifi*, presidente de la organización, para apretar al *FC Barcelona y Real Madrid*, equipos que todavía mantienen los planes de crear el mencionado torneo de fútbol.

También hay que mencionar que *Marín* todavía continúa siendo el *vicepresidente primero* de *la Liga*. Su presencia dentro del campeonato español, sumado a su puesto dentro de la *ECA* le da un estatus totalmente nuevo al *Atlético de Madrid*, que busca seguir escalando posiciones dentro de la élite futbolística europea. El apoyo de los clubes Estado como *PSG* y la *UEFA* es clave en ese sentido".


_


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2021)

Que nos arbitre un merengue no está bien.

Hay algún árbitro del Atleti?


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tu madre la coja si que da vergüenza en esa esquina todas las noches



La que debe pasar verguena por tener un hijo tan retrasado es la tuya.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> La que debe pasar verguena por tener un hijo tan retrasado es la tuya.



Aprende a escribir vergüenza que ni sabes como se escribe desgraciado, analfabeto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

LIDERES.. a mamarla


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Aprende a escribir vergüenza que ni sabes como se escribe desgraciado, analfabeto



Se te nota nervioso, gordo. He acertado con lo de tu madre?


----------



## artemis (19 Sep 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Se te nota nervioso, gordo. He acertado con lo de tu madre?



Tu tienes las mismas opciones de acertar que las de un ciego con una escopeta de feria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

y otro gol de diego costa..que ya lleva mas goles que el adama traore ese


----------



## Lemavos (19 Sep 2021)

@artemis gordo

No le ganáis ni al bilbao en casa XD 

Patético de Madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Gil Manzano le tiene alocao a Joao maravillao


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (19 Sep 2021)

No le hagais mucho caso el gordo-maricón-retrasado @artemis que el pobrecillo sigue con su complejo de Edipo y su madre no le hace ni caso.
De hecho creo que no la ve desde pequeño y eso le ha creado un trauma que hace que solo hable de madres. Tengamos compasion.


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

A las 7 y media hoy en Getafe, muñequitos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Hoy cesan a Michel.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2021)

Empeze el juego de dar un trago por cada hostia que recibe Joao Felix ..desde el Atlético Getafe de hace 2 temporadas...y ya estoy amarillo


----------



## fieraverde (21 Sep 2021)

Jugamos contra los dos peores equipos de la liga esta semana , preocupado por la mierda de fútbol que hacemos , el poco gol que tenemos y el estado físico de la mayoría. Para más inri , los que más en forma estaban , lesionados.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Sep 2021)

Especialistas en resucitar muertos desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

Yo veo al Atleti muy bien. Ahora mismo no tengo esquema, ni un once clarísimo, veo muchas posibilidades y no nos falta na de na.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo veo al Atleti muy bien. Ahora mismo no tengo esquema, ni un once clarísimo, veo muchas posibilidades y no nos falta na de na.



Pues tronco, pues yo me fui del Wanda con una mala hostia del copón en el partido de champions, contra el Bilbao ya ni fui ... 

Ya pueden ponerse las pilas por que podemos hacer el ridi con el plantillón que tenemos.

Muy decepcionado de momento con la temporada ..


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues tronco, pues yo me fui del Wanda con una mala hostia del copón en el partido de champions, contra el Bilbao ya ni fui ...
> 
> Ya pueden ponerse las pilas por que podemos hacer el ridi con el plantillón que tenemos.
> 
> Muy decepcionado de momento con la temporada ..



En champions, el oporto hizo muy bien su partido. También fueron bastante agresivos, con permiso, todo hay que decirlo. 

Yo veo que el Atleti está recibiendo demasiadas sanciones arbitrales desproporcionadas para la cera que recibimos y lo blandengues que estamos últimamente. Eso no sé si va a ser así to la temporada o si se irá equilibrando.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En champions, el oporto hizo muy bien su partido. También fueron bastante agresivos, con permiso, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Yo veo que el Atleti está recibiendo demasiadas sanciones arbitrales desproporcionadas para la cera que recibimos y lo blandengues que estamos últimamente. Eso no sé si va a ser así to la temporada o si se irá equilibrando.



Está claro que los hijos de la gran puta de los arbitros vienen a jodernos , no quieren que ganemos dos ligas seguidas , hay que ser más fríos coño , no podemos picar como pardillos , son una barbaridad de tarjetas por caer en sus provocaciones. Cabeza , joder.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Está claro que los hijos de la gran puta de los arbitros vienen a jodernos , no quieren que ganemos dos ligas seguidas , hay que ser más fríos coño , no podemos picar como pardillos , son una barbaridad de tarjetas por caer en sus provocaciones. Cabeza , joder.



a mi, sinceramente, me cuesta mucho pensar que "los árbitros" están en nuestra contra. No me lo puedo creer.

Pero hay partidos en los que el arbitraje es un jodido disparate total. 

No sé. Es júrgol. Los árbitros no son de calidad. Pero no creo que estén en nuestra contra, no?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Hoy ganamos joder... Se huele la sangre...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues tronco, pues yo me fui del Wanda con una mala hostia del copón en el partido de champions, contra el Bilbao ya ni fui ...
> 
> Ya pueden ponerse las pilas por que podemos hacer el ridi con el plantillón que tenemos.
> 
> Muy decepcionado de momento con la temporada ..



No seas agorero coño


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2021)

Juegan contra el truñafe, ya no digo que sea una victoria cómoda, algo más de un 0-1 en el 85' estaría bien


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Juegan contra el truñafe, ya no digo que sea una victoria cómoda, algo más de un 0-1 en el 85' estaría bien



Con la necesidad de puntos que tienen no va a ser nada fácil


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Amarilla a Suárez por hostia mediante codazo


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues tronco, pues yo me fui del Wanda con una mala hostia del copón en el partido de champions, contra el Bilbao ya ni fui ...
> 
> Ya pueden ponerse las pilas por que podemos hacer el ridi con el plantillón que tenemos.
> 
> Muy decepcionado de momento con la temporada ..



Pero te fuiste de mala hostia porque te quedaste sin pipas, pipero cabrón


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Menos mal que son malos, malos, malos...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menos mal que son malos, malos, malos...



El Getafe es un equipo que lleva sobreviviendo en primera sin bajar muchos años ya...

No hay que subestimarlos


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con la necesidad de puntos que tienen no va a ser nada fácil



Esta temporada no van a ganar a nadie de arriba y tampoco se pierde nada , el año pasado se libraron porque había equipos todavía peores, cosas de no reducir la liga a 18 equipos (aunque mejor a 16), que lo está pidiendo a gritos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El Getafe es un equipo que lleva sobreviviendo en primera sin bajar muchos años ya...
> 
> No hay que subestimarlos



Porque estaba bordalas que los ponia como una moto. Este año acabará en el puesto 14 o 16...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Menos mal que tenemos a Oblak


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esta temporada no van a ganar a nadie de arriba y tampoco se pierde nada , el año pasado se libraron porque había equipos todavía peores, cosas de no reducir la liga a 18 equipos (aunque mejor a 16), que lo está pidiendo a gritos



Lo de la liga de 18 es algo que llevan postergando desde hace décadas desde la primera vez que escuché la propuesta


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Lástima ese pase que se va largo que pilla el portero, era buena opción


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Ya que no está Fulanito decir que nos están poniendo el autobús


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Que pena esta


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Casi suarez... En cuanto les metamos uno se cagan, pero claro, hay que marcar antes del descanso...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Casi suarez... En cuanto les metamos uno se cagan, pero claro, hay que marcar antes del descanso...



Era muy clara...se la ha tirado al muñeco


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Vaya gol, si es que no se puede con este tio...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2021)

Volvemos ba los giles de REBOTE


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Va y retrasa la posicion de llorente, que es el mejor ahora mismo del equipo...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Hale pa irnos calentitos al descanso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2021)

El día que lodo sepa centrar


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2021)

No se lo creen ni ellos, que se vayan un poquito a tomar por el ojt


----------



## juanker (21 Sep 2021)

Vaya paquetazos sin sangre, este año a luchar por no descender.

Os acordais cuando salían como motos y metiendo la pierna en cada balón dividido, yo tampoco.
Lo de llamarles intensitos y demás basura se ve que tiene su efecto. MARICOMPLEJINES FUERA DEL CALDERON.

Pocholo out, acomodado hijo de puta. El entrenador mejor pagado con el club secuestrado.


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2021)

juanker dijo:


> Vaya paquetazos sin sangre, este año a luchar por no descender.
> 
> Os acordais cuando salían como motos y metiendo la pierna en cada balón dividido, yo tampoco.
> Lo de llamarles intensitos y demás basura se ve que tiene su efecto. MARICOMPLEJINES FUERA DEL CALDERON.
> ...



Y tu quien eres, gilipollas? El Calderón dice, menudo retraso sufres, subnormal


----------



## juanker (21 Sep 2021)

No sé como tienes la verguenza de seguir posteando en este foro después del thread de Nadal, escoria tironucable


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2021)

juanker dijo:


> No sé como tienes la verguenza de seguir posteando en este foro después del thread de Nadal, escoria tironucable



Tenlo iba a explicar, pero no tienes capacidad mental para entenderlo, sin me contestas, citame, cobarde


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

Cholo quita ya al mexicano y mete a de paul


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tenlo iba a explicar, pero no tienes capacidad mental para entenderlo, sin me contestas, citame, cobarde



Leerte es como mirar el vater despues de cagar...


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Leerte es como mirar el vater despues de cagar...



Tu a callar, medio hombre, que no tienes ni palabra ni honor


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

El aleti entrando al trapo, muy inteligente...


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

Nos ha vuelto a tocar un arbitiaje de mala calidad


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

A gimenez le acaban de perdonar la roja


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Yo metía al nuevo Cuña ya mismo antes de que nos quedemos sin tiempo


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Es que hay que joderse con este tio...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ya se han quedado con 10 jejeje


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Estos partidos el año pasado se remontaban acordaos del Valladolid


----------



## hartman (21 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, ya se han quedado con 10 jejeje



vaya no me lo experaba.

pd he visto el banquillo del atletico y joder vaya diferencia entre titulares y suplentes pero a años luz.


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Por fin


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Gooool


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

Toma ya el minusvalido


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Hay que ganar como sea mecagoendios


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2021)

¿Hoy cuánto toca de añadido y con uno menos?


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Hoy cuánto toca de añadido y con uno menos?



5 minutos seguro que se han perdido, cansaliebres


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

Doblete en silla de ruedas


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Gooooool jajaja


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

semos lideres


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

Suárez mordiendo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

Lo mejor la cara de michel


----------



## Suprimo (21 Sep 2021)

Gol de Guarrez cuando empezaba el descuento


----------



## Edge2 (21 Sep 2021)

Suena michel


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Guarrez cuando empezaba el descuento



A 10 segundos nada mas


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

Suárez broooooooooootal


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

De puta madre

Empezamos a pillar la senda del año pasado de remontar aunque se ponga cuesta arriba

Bien los cambios y bien el equipo al final sobretodo Suárez


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Sep 2021)

|||LIDERES|||


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Y uno que ha fallado tirando al muñeco en el primer tiempo...

Si llega a entrar ese lo hubieramos llevado mucho mejor que yendo como hemos ido toda la segunda parte por detrás


----------



## Patxin (21 Sep 2021)

Estando gordo, cojo y viejo da mil vueltas a cualquiera. URUGUAYO!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2021)

De momento el nuevo Brasileño de delantero no destaca mucho


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

Giménez y Suárez 
Uruguayos!
Muy bien ambos hoy


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

A ver si Griezmann marca gol en alguna de las próximas jordanas


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Sep 2021)

Lo que me gusta de este Atleti es que tenemos la posibilidac de hacer distintos júrgoles. Si los jurgolistas lo interiorizan y el cholo logra interpretar bien cada escenario, va a ser entretenido. 

Todos los jurgolistas encajan cuando se hace bien el puzle.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2021)

Volvera Joao Felix este finde para otro juego de hecha un trago cada vez que le den una entrada


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Sep 2021)

Ojo que el arbitro es calbo
Ahí lo dejo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Sep 2021)

Se echa de menos a Lemar para desatascar


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2021)

Savic ha empezado mal la temporada


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

¿como andamios?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Otro empate en el 85' y chorricientos de añadido, futbol de calidac


----------



## s4d (25 Sep 2021)

Me sobra ya el cholo tanto como Antoñita Griezmann.


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2021)

Savic esta muy lamentable


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2021)

s4d dijo:


> Me sobra ya el cholo tanto como Antoñita Griezmann.



El que sobras eres tu, gilipollas


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

s4d dijo:


> Me sobra ya el cholo tanto como Antoñita Griezmann.



En lo de Griezmann estoy de acuerdo.

Ha variado las alineaciones para incluirle y a mi me parece modestamente que con los jugadores y estilo que tenemos no tiene cabida actualmente al menos de inicio.

En cuanto al Cholo creo que es el mejor entrenador que podemos tener/desear

Si algún día nos deja tendremos que ir a por otros de este tipo como Conte o Mourinho si se les puede contratar claro


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Al menos la ha tenido Correa


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

No palmamos 3-0 porque son infames de puro malos que son si nooo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Les tenían que haber metido el segundo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Otro equipo que se deja el alma contra nosotros


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Y así llegamos al minuto 85' con un va a ser que no pero paradojas de la vida, están vivos...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Resumen de los comentaristas: "Grisman, Grisman... nada"


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Hoy sólo 4' de añadido


----------



## hartman (25 Sep 2021)

minutos magicos como el otro dia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (25 Sep 2021)

@artemis ¿ Tenéis intención de volver a ganar la Liga esta temporada ? Supongo que los merengues no os la van a regalar este año, como el año pasado... El Far$a ya ni cuenta... Vaya caca de partido contra el potentísimo Alavés...

Y encima el culé del Suárez reclama penalty en el último segundo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajajaj... Qué patetismo....


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

¿Penal?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Sin estraños estos no penaltiles con el brazo superior separado del cuerpo ..nunca se pitan en el descuento


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Sep 2021)

Esa mano no se atreve a pitarla el calbo
Ahora veremos a Gil Manzano( tus padres son hermanos) poniendo el culo con el trampas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Tienen su partidobueno al año
.y luego ante getafes o y huescas pierden


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

El todopoderoso Alavés que este año va a andar sobrado de victorias, seguro que le gana a algún "grande" más... NO


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> @artemis ¿ Tenéis intención de volver a ganar la Liga esta temporada ? Supongo que los merengues no os la van a regalar este año, como el año pasado... El Far$a ya ni cuenta... Vaya caca de partido contra el potentísimo Alavés...
> 
> Y encima el culé del Suárez reclama penalty en el último segundo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajajaj... Qué patetismo....



El penalti es, las cosas como son, mal partido, pero estos no son tan pardillos como vosotros... Nosotros vamos partido a partido y por nuestro presupuesto, debemos quedar entre los tres primeros


----------



## Pericoburbujista (25 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> El penalti es, las cosas como son, mal partido, pero estos no son tan pardillos como vosotros... Nosotros vamos partido a partido y por nuestro presupuesto, debemos quedar entre los tres primeros



Jajajajaj.... ¿ El penalty es ???... Jajajjaja... Ostia qué risas...

Venga... Llóranos un poquito, amigo.... 

Jajjaajaj penalty... No me jodas... Jajajajaja... Qué risas...

Venga... Te doy el titular " Robo en Mendizorroza "... Jajajajaj...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Sep 2021)

Lo de Griezmann no es normal...


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Verano redondo.
> No se si ganaremos algo pero:
> 
> -Florentino insultando a todas las viejas glorias madridistas y llamando Tolili a toda la afición.
> ...



Hola amijo


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En lo de Griezmann estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Ha variado las alineaciones para incluirle y a mi me parece modestamente que con los jugadores y estilo que tenemos no tiene cabida actualmente al menos de inicio.
> 
> ...



Alguno 
S ya dijimos que es un ex jugador


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> El penalti es, las cosas como son, mal partido, pero estos no son tan pardillos como vosotros... Nosotros vamos partido a partido y por nuestro presupuesto, debemos quedar entre los tres primeros



Jajajajja si por aquí he leído al Fieraverde y al del icono de acorralado que esta década os ibais a hinchar a ganar títulos !!!

Y lo del.presupuesto ya no cuela, de hecho, me pregunto que presupuesto tendrá el Alavés...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Sep 2021)

Griezmann lleva 7 partidos sin marcar


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Grisman de exjugador no tiene nada, ha regresado hace 4 días sin que alguien le ponga la pilas y el chocho Simeone insiste en alinearlo de titular y eso está resultando una basvra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Grisman de exjugador no tiene nada, ha regresado hace 4 días sin que alguien le ponga la pilas y el chocho Simeone insiste en alinearlo de titular y eso está resultando una basvra



no hay mucha alternativa donde escoger...en partidos asi es loque tiene no tener mediocampistas creativos o delanteros altos


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Sep 2021)

Cuando destituyen al Cholo ?


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Grisman de exjugador no tiene nada, ha regresado hace 4 días sin que alguien le ponga la pilas y el chocho Simeone insiste en alinearlo de titular y eso está resultando una basvra



Bale jugando menos va a marcar más goles


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Mr. Pwnage (25 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Lo de Griezmann no es normal...











LaLiga en directo: datos y estadísticas de la jornada 7


Sin apenas descanso, vuelve LaLiga Santander. El Atleti abrió la jornada cayendo en Mendizorroza (1-0) ante un Alavés que sumaba cinco derrotas seguidas. El Valencia rescató un pu




www.marca.com




Jajaja. El francesín es un lastre 

Quizás debió quedarse en el Barcelona pero no nos lo podíamos permitir


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Sep 2021)

el paleti haciendo el paleto


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Sep 2021)

Vaya baño de futbol del villareal a los ciervos.
Gil manzanas no puede permitir eso.
Que lo arregle ya!


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Sep 2021)

La mejor ligadermundo está malísima últimamente.

Entre arbitriajes de pésima calidac y el júrgol bronca que practican casi todos, está bastante malita la liga.

Ta fea y no sabe a na.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Alguno
> S ya dijimos que es un ex jugador



No, no es un exjugador pero no está cómodo porque juega con la ansiedad de justificar su vuelta.

Ya verás dentro de unos días con Francia lo a gusto que juega porque allí no tiene esa presión. Precisamente venía de meter 2 goles en el último partido con su selección cuando jugó su primer partido con el Atlético. 

Osea que en forma está, pero no le salen las cosas porque este no es el Atlético en el que jugó hace unos años y aqui no tiene los compañeros que tiene en Francia que juegan evidentemente muy distinto al Atlético de Madrid.

Se tendrá que adaptar rápidamente o si no ya sabe dónde irá.


----------



## euromelon (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, no es un exjugador pero no está cómodo porque juega con la ansiedad de justificar su vuelta.
> 
> Ya verás dentro de unos días con Francia lo a gusto que juega porque allí no tiene esa presión. Precisamente venía de meter 2 goles en el último partido con su selección cuando jugó su primer partido con el Atlético.
> 
> ...



Francia es Francia tiene a mbappe y a Benzema.

No es lo mismo ju


barullo dijo:


> No, no es un exjugador pero no está cómodo porque juega con la ansiedad de justificar su vuelta.
> 
> Ya verás dentro de unos días con Francia lo a gusto que juega porque allí no tiene esa presión. Precisamente venía de meter 2 goles en el último partido con su selección cuando jugó su primer partido con el Atlético.
> 
> ...



En la selección francesa es muy fácil marcar es que aparte no es que marque ni asista.

Creo que el Atlético con el en el campo no ha marcado ni un gol en este año o solo 1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Hoy contra la el equipo del entrenador que puso la era de la presión adelantada..la era aburrida del fútbol español


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

*A U P A A L E T I*


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

No saca mal 11 eh


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Como siga Antuán así se lo devolvemos con un lazi-to


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No saca mal 11 eh



Griezmann al banquillo al parecer


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Hay que ganar por lo civil o por lo penal


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Alguien le puede avisar a Correa que el calentamiento ya ha acabado y que esto ya es partido?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Otro penalti que nos tangan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Por menos el año pasado nos pitarion Penal en Moscú


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

No me gusta el planteamiento, como siempre, del cholo. Al final nos meteran una...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

menos mal oblak ... vaya tela


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Estaba claro. No se puede jugar asi y el tio no aprende...


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Se veía venir


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Blandos en defensa


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Queda mucho queda mucho...a ver esos tíos cagondios


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Muy lentitos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)

Mira que si fichamos a Leão


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

ROJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

A la puta calle


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Los spaguetti pegan al turko jajajajaj


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

A la puta calle


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los spaguetti pegan al turko jajajajaj



Va a ser muy dificil empatarles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Lo que tiene un equipo joven .que a veces se pasan de frenada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

El negro iba a toda hostia y se le olvidó que tenía amarilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Que mierda de centros de tripier


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Calienta joao...


----------



## Lemavos (28 Sep 2021)

@artemis


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Parece que empezamos a dominar... joer al larguero


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Va a retrasar a llorente, a este tio se le va la olla...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a retrasar a llorente, a este tio se le va la olla...



Es por Trippier que se ha roto


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Buena uropa lig que vais a jugar


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es por Trippier que se ha roto



pues que saque a lodi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Sale Joao Felix. Hora de sacar el whisky y un trago en cada hostia recibida


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Al menos pierde el magerit


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Buena uropa lig que vais a jugar



Con el grupo que nos han "colocao" ¿te extrañas?


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos pierde el magerit



Pero no van a acabar así


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Que pena Suárez


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con el grupo que nos han "colocao" ¿te extrañas?



En el bombo 1, menos quejas


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> En el bombo 1, menos quejas



Osea que gano la liga y tengo peor grupo que el segundo ¿no? Lo más lógico claro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 790405



Ya, pero eso no acaba así ya verás


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Lo que ha fallado el portugues del City a puerta vacia suputamadre


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que gano la liga y tengo peor grupo que el segundo ¿no? Lo más lógico claro



Peor grupo que el segundo que el tercero y que el cuarto añado


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que gano la liga y tengo peor grupo que el segundo ¿no? Lo más lógico claro



Ni el Milan, ni el Liverpool, ni el Oporto ganaron liga alguna, hay que enterarse de quién es el cabeza de cartél


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

vaya mierda de corner acaban de sacar....


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ni el Milan, ni el Liverpool, ni el Oporto ganaron liga alguna, hay que enterarse de quién es el cabeza de cartél



No te hagas el orejas que me has entendido perfectamente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

El brahim roto lo cual es malo para la sub21


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

llorente entrando al trapo....


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Vaya partido de correa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

De donde cojones hemos sacado al de Paul ese?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Eso caer en las tonterías italianas de antaño


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Llenar menos mal..porque kondogbia no es Iniesta que digamos


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No te hagas el orejas que me has entendido perfectamente



¿Pretendes que haya algún tipo de justicia divina con lo que no consiguen en el _canpo_? Ni que fueran los pobrecitos de Uropa


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pretendes que haya algún tipo de justicia divina con lo que no consiguen en el _canpo_? Ni que fueran los pobrecitos de Uropa



No, pretendo tener mejor grupo que el segundo y el cuarto de mi liga, que para eso la he ganado no te jode


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Al menos nos daran 10 minutos de descuento...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

gol de messi


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, pretendo tener mejor grupo que el segundo y el cuarto de mi liga, que para eso la he ganado no te jode



Luego querremos euroligas; pero el Atleti no juega a ná


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Medio equipo del milan por el suelo...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Luego querremos euroligas; pero el Atleti no juega a ná



Personalmente prefiero este grupo, porque es más vistoso e interesante jugar contra un Liverpool o Milan que contra el sheriff o el Donetes como tu club...

Esta conversación la estamos teniendo porque vienes a joder con la europa league, y si vamos para allá será porque hemos tenido rivales no como otros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Nada estamos más desafinados que los sex pistols


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Gooool


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Hostias, cuantas bocazas se acaban de callar... A mamarla hijos de puta


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Si metemos otro ya sería la hostia


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

6 minutos solo?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Personalmente prefiero este grupo, porque es más vistoso e interesante jugar contra un Liverpoool o Milan que contra el sheriff o el Donetes como tu club...
> 
> Esta conversación la estamos teniendo porque vienes a joder con la europa league, y si vamos apara allá será porque hemos tenido rivales no como otros



Y de mientras el Liverpool le gana 4-1 al Oporto, al Atleti le ha costado 84' meter un gol a un Milán con uno menos


Y por supuesto, el Zevilla y el Madrit están clasificados porque SÍ, el Madrit va perdiendo, hoy juegan el PSG y el Shitty y mañana la Juventus tiene al Chelsea, el Farsa ni cuenta, tiene que haber partidos buenos no tanta princesita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

veis lo del sherriff ya con la globalizacion no hay equipo pequeño


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y de mientras el Liverpool le gana 4-1 al Oporto, al Atleti le ha costado 84' meter un gol a un Milán con uno menos
> 
> 
> Y por supuesto, el Zevilla y el Madrit están clasificados porque SÍ, el Madrit va perdiendo, hoy juegan el PSG y el Shitty y mañana la Juventus tiene al Chelsea, el Farsa ni cuenta, tiene que haber partidos buenos no tanta princesita



si el oporto se dejo el fisico en el wanda...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 6 minutos solo?



Hay que ganar como sea, caraestaca


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Penalty


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Vaya penal más majo


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya penal más majo



Si la da con la mano hoyga pues penalty


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Victoria en el descuento y el Madrit perdiendo en casa, el mundo al revés 


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si el oporto se dejo el fisico en el wanda...



Pero es que el fverte de Portugal este año va a ser el Benfica


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Ahora que añade?


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

La ayudita arbitral que no falte y doble 

EStais eliminados expulsan a uno al otro equipo y regalito de penalti en el descuenro


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Victoria en el descuento y el Madrit perdiendo en casa, el mundo al revés
> 
> Pero es que el fverte de Portugal este año va a ser el Benfica



El mundo perfecto


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

pita hijode puta


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> La ayudita arbitral que no falte y doble
> 
> EStais eliminados expulsan a uno al otro equipo y regalito de penalti en el descuenro



El Atleti no tiene la culpa de que en el Milan haya jugadores retrasados


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Jajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> pita hijode puta



¿No te gostan los 10' de dto? Si es la costumbre


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Na eso lo hace tu puta madre jajajajaj subnormal vais segundos como el Madrid y por detrás en la liga


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Con quien hablas?


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Jajaja muerto de hambre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti no tiene la culpa de que en el Milan haya jugadores retrasados



la doble cara de ser"equipo joven"si corren mucho pero no piensan con el cerebro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Sep 2021)

Bienvenido Griezmann






Y otra vez la jerarquía Suárez

bien Joao, Lemar, De Paul, Lodi, Oblack, Felipe...

Contra 10, bueno, vale, está bien.

bien jugado, con cabeza. Bien el Cholo


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> @artemis
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 790386



Gracias al compi que me ha avisado del post de este subnormal, jajajajajaja si es que no se puede ser más tonto jajajajajajajaja 

Ale, al ignore otra vez, que sigo con mi Cero tolerancia a los gilipollas


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bienvenido Griezmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal Correa... El cabron de De Paul cuando tiene que bajar corriendo va al trote cochinero... A ver si le mete en vereda el Cholo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Ahora me voy a ver el partido... los minutos finales han tenido que ser apoteósicos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Sep 2021)

Correa no lo ha hecho mal, tampoco le ha salido casi nada de lo que ha intentado, pero es que le han defendido muy bien, estaban siempre muy encima, pero lo ha intenyado como siempre.

Lo único que no me ha gustado hoy de correa, por decir algo, es que pierde un balón y se queda protestando y nos montan un contragolpe. 

Pero vamos, que Correa bien siempre. No le destaco hoy porque no ha sido su mejor partido y los otros que he dicho lo han buscado más hoy.

Koke muy floko le he visto, flojísimo y kondogbia alguna bien y otras mal, pero ha trabajao y ha intentado disparos. Giménez normal, sin destacar ni para bien ni para mal. Trippier muy flojo hoy y muchos errores, pero estaba lesionado o con molestias. 

Me quedo con la sensación que tenemos calidad pero no lo demostramos todo el rato.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Correa no lo ha hecho mal, tampoco le ha salido casi nada de lo que ha intentado, pero es que le han defendido muy bien, estaban siempre muy encima, pero lo ha intenyado como siempre.
> 
> Lo único que no me ha gustado hoy de correa, por decir algo, es que pierde un balón y se queda protestando y nos montan un contragolpe.
> 
> ...



a me me da la sensacion de desafinado ,porque como cada año hay que rehacer el equipo.empezamos trabados..pases a destiempo.sin fuerza ,desmarques cuando no se lo espera el que pase... etc


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Sep 2021)

El Atletic ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. Mi enhorabuena...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Sep 2021)

Y a carrasco no le ha salido casi nada. 

Llorente muy bien a ratos

No sé, hay muchos Atletis en cada partido, veo un Atleti desconcentrado, otro Atleti sin ideas, luego veo otro Atleti alegre, que llega por todas partes, veo un Atleti capaz, eso sí, porque resuelve. 

Cada vez más equipo. Bien el Cholo, con cabeza y encajando bien todas las piezas del puzle.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

Bueno pues 4 puntazos y respiramos un pelín en un grupo de la hostia de fuerte (6 le ha metido hoy el Liverpool al Oporto) ya llueve menos


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2021)

Lo pongo aqui que me cuentan que en otros lares los niñatos se pican por 2 de pipas jojojo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues 4 puntazos y respiramos un pelín en un grupo de la hostia de fuerte (6 le ha metido hoy el Liverpool al Oporto) ya llueve menos



Pues entonces el Oporto se dejó todo el poder defensivo en el Wanda


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues entonces el Oporto se dejó todo el poder defensivo en el Wanda



Nos jugó a nuestra manera y nos maniató


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

5-1 gana el Liverpul, está jugando muy bien ese equipo


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## hartman (2 Oct 2021)

2-0 luis suarez y griezman.
artemis muere de un orgasmo y koeman al carrer.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

1-0 en el minuto 110 antes de la fase de penaltis


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Oct 2021)

3-1 gana el Atleti

Goles de João Félix, Suárez y Griezmann


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

No queda nada


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

*VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

Thunderstruck!!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

hoy habrá que seguirlo en los dos hilos (este, y el de Barsa)---
rollo teclista de rock progresivo a dos manos


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Ha salido el barsa con el cuchillo en la boca


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

Venga que ya sólo quedan 80 minutos hasta el primer gol


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Venga que ya sólo quedan 80 minutos hasta el primer gol



Que sea nuestro entonces


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

amarilla joder


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2021)

Un chupito cada falta CV que reciba Joao


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Bien Lemar sigue asi


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un chupito cada *falta CV *que reciba Joao



qué es una falta CV?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué es una falta CV?



Que reciba


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que sea nuestro entonces



A mi mientras me dejen ver el matociclismo


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi mientras me dejen ver el matociclismo



¿Qué cojones es eso?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2021)

Tu otra falta mas


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es eso?



Buscaló en guguel...



motogp cota - Buscar con Google


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Huy Felix que bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

ooooolllll


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Goooool


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

Gol de Guarrez


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Guarrez



Ha sido Lemar, rascanalgas


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ha sido Lemar, rascanalgas



Sierto, estaba viendo la hostia de Rossi a la vec


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy suarezz


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

Como esta el menino


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Joder Suárez no perdones eso


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Se me han puesto los huevos de corbata con la que ha tenido el barsa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

veo una repetición del partido contra el benfica del otro día...
3-0


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> veo una repetición del partido contra el benfica del otro día...
> 3-0



Este partido está genialmente planteado por Simeone


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> veo una repetición del partido contra el benfica del otro día...
> 3-0



Pues el ETAsuna ya le ha echado de los puestos de UEFA, si no hubiera tantos equipos paco por abajo estaría en la mitac de la tabla ya


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

el barsa este año está para quedar 10º en liga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2021)

LLLLOOOOOLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

Segundo 



- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el barsa este año está para quedar 10º en liga



La liga es muy larga y muy paco, el Violencia que parecía que este año iba pa'rriba hoy ha empatado con el Cadiz, hay una piña de hasta 8 equipos de mierda


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Esto es otra cosa ya 2-0


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

Ahora le saca tarjeta a depaul, ya sabemos con quien va el arbitro...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

descansoooooooooooo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

Este sí le ha metido Guarrez


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2021)

Me parece buenísimo el tal Lemar, lo traía al Madrid con los ojos cerrados puestos a fichar niggers...


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me parece buenísimo el tal Lemar, lo traía al Madrid con los ojos cerrados puestos a fichar niggers...



No creo que vaya pero jracias por los piropos viniendo de quién vienen


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

No pidas perdón que te echaron como a un perro.

Habeis visto la placa de Nobita al lado de la de Griezman


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este sí le ha metido Guarrez



No se te escapa una...óle tus huevos, capao


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me parece buenísimo el tal Lemar, lo traía al Madrid con los ojos cerrados puestos a fichar niggers...



Vosotros teneis a Asensio 700 millones de clausula.
Donde ba ha parar!!!


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> No pidas perdón que te echaron como a un perro.
> 
> Habeis visto la placa de Nobita al lado de la de Griezman



Sí, está de la hostia lo de la placa

Y de acuerdo también en que no debe pedir perdón, pero le honra


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No se te escapa una...óle tus huevos, capao



Me hago viego, ¿pasa?


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Oct 2021)

*Joao Maravillao





Lemar





Luis Suárez






y el resto del equipo muy bien, jugando con cabeza*


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Estoy viendo a Diego Forlán en una entrevista en el descanso y se parece a Carlos Jesús que no veas


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

Ellos estan nerviositos perdidos, quman, el de la sakira...


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Oct 2021)

*Joao Félix* está en plan artista, pasándoselo en grande. Da gusto verle. El balón le ama.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *Joao Félix* está en plan artista, pasándoselo en grande. Da gusto verle. El balón le ama.



Clase


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Qué bueno Llorente


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

joder el arbitro cabron, vaya falta a hermoso, venga ya...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

pitidos en la salida de grisman


----------



## ravenare (2 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder el arbitro cabron, vaya falta a hermoso, venga ya...



Dos cero y quejándose. Nunca dejaréis de ser patéticos. Ni de tener las mismas champions que el Albacete.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Dos cero y quejándose. Nunca dejaréis de ser patéticos. Ni de tener las mismas champions que el Albacete.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Dos cero y quejándose. Nunca dejaréis de ser patéticos. Ni de tener las mismas champions que el Albacete.


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Dos cero y quejándose. Nunca dejaréis de ser patéticos. Ni de tener las mismas champions que el Albacete.



No tengas mal perder que pareces cuernitos no me jodas


----------



## ravenare (2 Oct 2021)

He dicho algo que sea mentira? En vez de ganar y disfrutar, sigues quejándote como un niño rata embozalado. Y tienes las mismas champions que el Albacete o sea ninguna.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

amarilla ahora a coke? pero este tio no se corta...


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2021)

Un golito del Barça ahora y los pondría muy nerviosos a los colchoneros y es que interesa un empate a los madridistas 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2021)

Pues ya están en modo paco de mierda y a gastar los minutos finales


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> He dicho algo que sea mentira? En vez de ganar y disfrutar, sigues quejándote como un niño rata embozalado. Y tienes las mismas champions que el Albacete o sea ninguna.



Quejar se van a estar quejando estos colchoneros en todos los partidos especialmente cuando jueguen con el Madrid que ahí ya directamente se desatan como locas rabiosas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

no hay que añadir nada, pero ya vereis al cabron...


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

El que faltaba...me parto


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El que faltaba...me parto



¿?


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> ¿?



El polanski que me zankea...mira lo que dice


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

Barsa por favor vendednos a Coutinho por 20 kilos que lo hacemos jugar aqui.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Dos cero y quejándose. Nunca dejaréis de ser patéticos. Ni de tener las mismas champions que el Albacete.



A cascarla ciervo


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El polanski que me zankea...mira lo que dice



Jajajajaja! Disfruta de la victoria hombre!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Quejar se van a estar quejando estos colchoneros en todos los partidos especialmente cuando jueguen con el Madrid que ahí ya directamente se desatan como locas rabiosas.
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (2 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Barsa por favor vendednos a Coutinho por 20 kilos que lo hacemos jugar aqui.



Con un lacito


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jajajajaja! Disfruta de la victoria hombre!
> Pozdrawiam



Claro que si...pero me descojono siempre contigo 

Contra el Atlético, contra España...eres incansable andarrios jajaja


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2021)

Bueno, tampoco se quedó mal la noche y es que el eterno rival pues perdió aunque me hubiera conformado con un empate para los intereses del Madrid pero no pudo ser y felicitar a los colchoneros por la victoria, por cierto Koeman quédate!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues hoy ya se ha podido celebrar el títilo de *Campeón* en un Metropolitano lleno. 

*Vamos dale Atleti!*


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Oct 2021)

Hoy destaco a estos 4 (y muy bien en tareas defensivas, con cabeza, sin regalar nada)


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Oct 2021)

Nuestro futuro


----------



## t_chip (3 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy destaco a estos 4 (y muy bien en tareas defensivas, con cabeza, sin regalar nada)



Contra este barsa que es un cadáver en descomposición luce cualquiera.

Esperemos a verles contra equipos de primera división.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2021)

recordar nuestro rival es el sevilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Contra este barsa que es un cadáver en descomposición luce cualquiera.
> 
> Esperemos a verles contra equipos de primera división.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



El farsa sigue jugando al júrgol. Le falta pegada arriba y pecan de falta de coordinación en defensa, nada que no puedan corregir entrenando y recuperando a algún delantero de los que tienen lisiados. 

Tienen que asumir lo que tienen y jugar con sus cartas actuales. Lo que no pueden pretender es simular que sus cartas son mejores de lo que son. 

Al júrgol se juega y se gana de muchas maneras y eso es lo que se espera de un entrenador, que sepa aprovechar sus cartas.


----------



## t_chip (3 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El farsa sigue jugando al júrgol. Le falta pegada arriba y pecan de falta de coordinación en defensa, nada que no puedan corregir entrenando y recuperando a algún delantero de los que tienen lisiados.
> 
> Tienen que asumir lo que tienen y jugar con sus cartas actuales. Lo que no pueden pretender es simular que sus cartas son mejores de lo que son.
> 
> Al júrgol se juega y se gana de muchas maneras y eso es lo que se espera de un entrenador, que sepa aprovechar sus cartas.



Y después de la turra que llevan dando 15 años con el "estilo irrenunciable", el césped, la posesión, las ocasiones y todas esas mierdas, ?tu te crees que ese rebaño de paletos con la rosca en el cráneo para atornillarse la barretina van a aceptar que el "mes que un club" juegue como nosotros?


FCB, mes que un club....un PUTICLUB.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Oct 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Y después de la turra que llevan dando 15 años con el "estilo irrenunciable", el césped, la posesión, las ocasiones y todas esas mierdas, ?tu te crees que ese rebaño de paletos con la rosca en el cráneo para atornillarse la barretina van a aceptar que el "mes que un club" juegue como nosotros?
> 
> 
> FCB, mes que un club....un PUTICLUB.
> ...



A mí me da igual a qué juegue el farsa, la verdac. 

Puede que sea por lo que tú dices que lo ponen demasiado fácil. Les va a costar asumir esta temporada que van a tener que remar muchas veces a contracorriente si siguen obcecándose con un estilo que no les favorece para nada en este momento. Y eso es muy duro de asumir. 

Jugar a tratar de mantener la portería a cero renunciando a posesiones infructuosas, no está muy bien visto en el entorno farsa. 

Lo bonito del júrgol es que no es una única fórmula y también se puede disfrutar no regalando el partido, no poniéndolo fácil, no perdiendo, dando valor al equipo.

De todos modos, tampoco hay que exagerar ni dramatizar. El farsa tiene equipo para competir en esta liga. Si les da vergüenza bajar al fango y ponerse el traje de trabajo, es su problema.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Oct 2021)

El Atleti viene tratando de salvar partidos incomodísimos, con equipos del montón que nos lo ponen dificilísimo, obligándonos a hacer partidos completísimos y castigándonos hasta el más mínimo error.

Y ayer se nos planta delante un farsa facilón. De lo que llevamos de temporada, el de ayer fue el partido más cómodo para el Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Oct 2021)

Y bueno, vamos a aplicarnos también a nosotros un poco de los consejos que vendemos. 

Tenemos al mayor artista de la Liga en nuestro equipo:





Es el momento de entregarle la dirección artística, observar y aplaudir. 

Si Joao se divierte, nos va a divertir. 
Si a Joao le pones un equipo cubriendo la retaguardia, que ya lo tenemos, y un par de compañeros de juegos arriba, nos lo vamos a pasar bien.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaj

Muchos culés están burlándose del PSG porque perdió después de ganar 8 PARTIDOS SEGUIDOS de Ligue 1

Por favor, quiero que el Barça pase a octavos y se tope al PSG ya con Messi y Mbappé ya acomodados, el PSG como mínimo los mete 6, doblete de Messi (celebrándo en la cara de los culerdos) y Mbappé


----------



## ravenare (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Jajajajaj
> 
> Muchos culés están burlándose del PSG porque perdió después de ganar 8 PARTIDOS SEGUIDOS de Ligue 1
> 
> Por favor, quiero que el Barça pase a octavos y se tope al PSG ya con Messi y Mbappé ya acomodados, el PSG como mínimo los mete 6, doblete de Messi (celebrándo en la cara de los culerdos) y Mbappé



De donde te sacas eso? De lo que si me burlo es que de momento no podéis con el Espanyol. Y que si os coge el PSG os mete una buena paliza, Messi ya sabe que es hacerlo. Lo ha hecho muchas veces.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> De donde te sacas eso? De lo que si me burlo es que de momento no podéis con el Espanyol. Y que si os coge el PSG os mete una buena paliza, Messi ya sabe que es hacerlo. Lo ha hecho muchas veces.



No soy del Madrid, aunque si el Madrid se topa al PSG en Febrero con Messi y Mbappé ya adaptados, también pierde por paliza


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Gol del Español 2-0 palman los cuernitos


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Y perdona solito el 3-0

Luego dicen los cuernitos que no tienen potra


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2021)

insisto nuestro rival es el Sevilla


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> insisto nuestro rival es el Sevilla



El Sevilla tiene 2 partidos menos. Es el rival de todos


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

¿Qué os parece este comentario?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2021)

Mejor todos han pinchado incluyendo la real


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Oct 2021)

Las selecciones de futbol son un mierda más encima por eso:

El PSG pierde a Neymar, Messi, Di María, Paredes, Marquinhos

El Atleti pierde a Suarez, De Paul, Correa y demás

El Madrid pierde a Militao, Valverde, Rodrygo, Vinicius


----------



## HansKone (5 Oct 2021)

Sitio en hilo amigo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Oct 2021)

Los boludos y el enano hormonado se cargan a Uruguay


----------



## Edge2 (13 Oct 2021)

Un juzgado dicta prisión para el futbolista Lucas Hernández por saltarse la orden de alejamiento de su pareja


El juzgado rechaza la suspensión de condena al jugador del Bayern de Múnich y ex del Atlético de Madrid por ser reincidente en delitos relacionados con violencia machista




elpais.com


----------



## Edge2 (13 Oct 2021)

El Atlético se fija en el nigeriano Onuachu


La dirección deportiva del Atlético sigue trabajando pese a que el mercado de fichajes cerró el pasado 31 de agosto. Una ventana que acabó con los rojiblancos cediendo a Saúl y con




www.marca.com


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Oct 2021)

La próxima temporada volvemos a nuestro escudo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un juzgado dicta prisión para el futbolista Lucas Hernández por saltarse la orden de alejamiento de su pareja
> 
> 
> El juzgado rechaza la suspensión de condena al jugador del Bayern de Múnich y ex del Atlético de Madrid por ser reincidente en delitos relacionados con violencia machista
> ...



va a acabar como JESE...


----------



## barullo (14 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un juzgado dicta prisión para el futbolista Lucas Hernández por saltarse la orden de alejamiento de su pareja
> 
> 
> El juzgado rechaza la suspensión de condena al jugador del Bayern de Múnich y ex del Atlético de Madrid por ser reincidente en delitos relacionados con violencia machista
> ...



No vive en España así que supongo que se la suda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2021)

Pues ala otro partido aplazado que el CALVO Rubiales nos encasquetara en el peor momento posible


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

Uruguay lleva siendo goleado 2 partidos consecutivos

Sólo Suarez marca goles allá


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No vive en España así que supongo que se la suda



Esta en Europa y encima ha salido por la tele... Otra cosa es que le den el 3er grado a los dos dias como a la juana


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta en Europa y encima ha salido por la tele... Otra cosa es que le den el 3er grado a los dos dias como a la juana



En Europa pasan de España y sus paridas internas como el detener y entregar a un prófugo catalán por rebelión independentista o a este futbolista que encima es francés por violencia de género que es un delito que sólo existe aqui, como lo de la rebelión...

...y mucho menos cuando se escapa con la perica de común acuerdo a Las Vegas a pasarlo bien...

...No tiene sentido que le detengan por eso. 

En Europa no son tan talibanes con estas chorradas españolas del género o las supuestas rebeliones castigadas con cárcel para luego darlos indultos a los 2 telediarios

Que ya nos van conociendo y saben que no pintamos nada y menos con estas leyes/legisladores/gobierno


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Uruguay lleva siendo goleado 2 partidos consecutivos
> 
> Sólo Suarez marca goles allá


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Uruguay lleva siendo goleado 2 partidos consecutivos
> 
> Sólo Suarez marca goles allá



Esperemos que llegue entero


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Esperemos que llegue entero



Bueno, pese a que a su equipo le metieron 4 goles el último partido, le marcó un golazo a Brasil


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes, tenemos alineacion?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2021)

Hoy contra el alemán que ha arruinado el fútbol con la chorrada de la presión adelantada


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

En el City-Brujas está jugando un tío que nació en el 2005


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Salimos con joao y grisman en punta....


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

A llorente lo guarda para la segunda parte...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Joder el Shitty ya lleva 4...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

Vamos Vamos!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tenemos alineacion?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Jjajajaja el aleti no se arrodilla...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

joerrrrrrrr


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

gol del moromielda, aunque la han desviado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

buenas, me uno aquí también... que es el partido que estoy viendo por vía salétilel esta noche...
De momento el Atleti pasándolas putas...


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Vaya falta de contundencia de Koke en el gol


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

hostiaaaa ahora sí madre mia


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Venga ya..


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Joerrrrrr


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

putos moronegros


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Pero que mierda de despeje es ese?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

¿ Cómo vais ??? Estoy viendo el R. Madric...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Y ahora el segundo un golazo, les están humillando


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Oct 2021)

jojo


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Venga ya..



Lo que no se puede es jugar en casa y regalar la posesion al contrario con esa delantera, pero donde no hay, verda?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ahora el segundo un golazo, les están humillando



¿¿¿ Ya van perdiendo 0-2 ????... Joder, me voy a ver esa violación en directo....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

lo que hablamos siempre cuando juega el barsa: HAY QUE TIRAR
Mirad los dos goles del Liverpool... tiros al borde del área, y a tomar pol culo las paredes, el yogobonito y su puta madre...
Aquí HAY QUE FACTURAR


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Cómo vais ??? Estoy viendo el R. Madric...



Bien, esta todo controlado


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo que no se puede es jugar en casa y regalar la posesion al contrario con esa delantera, pero donde no hay, verda?



Si te importa la posesión hazte del farsa


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Ya van perdiendo 0-2 ????... Joder, me voy a ver esa violación en directo....



Ha sido uno de los depejes más paco de mierda por lo menos de este año, digno de alevines


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

GGOOGOGLGLGLGLGLGGLGGGOOOOOLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Pues los merengues también están haciendo una mierda pinchada en un palo de partido contra esos muertos de hambre, la verdad....


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Ya van perdiendo 0-2 ????... Joder, me voy a ver esa violación en directo....



Hostia... No cambies de canal


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Coño... Ha marcado un culerdo de mierda....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

partido muy interesante


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Revisión del gol, normal, no como con el farsa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Jajjaajaja... Un ukraniano del Congo, la ha tenido a huevo delante de Curtuá... Jajjaja... Vaya paquete...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Al menos al encajar tan pronto ha cambiado el sistema, hay tiempo...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Veis nenes, así se revisan las cosas, con el árbitro tomandose su tiempo


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

La ha tenido grismann


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Lo de este árbitro esta claro a lo que ha venido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La ha tenido grismann



Yo creo que cuando este tío se muera, será su epitafio " La ha tenido Grisman "... Jejejej


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

GGOGOGOGOGOGOLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

@Pericoburbujista sigue viendo el partido, por Tamudo no cambies de canal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

Joao maravillao


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Bien joao...


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando este tío se muera, será su epitafio " La ha tenido Grisman "... Jejejej



Joder, hablas y sube el PAN... Doblete


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Indios...No defallezcáis... Muchos merengues que estén viendo a su Madrid esta noche, romperán el carnet y se harán del Atleti... Total, puestos a hacer el ridículo... Jajajaj... Es patético lo del R. Madrid...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Gol de grisman


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Jajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajaja....

Hostia qué risa el gol del R.M.


Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajjaja....


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Otro jugadon de joao, menudo control uooooooooooo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, hablas y sube el PAN... Doblete



Jajajajjaa... Me he marcao un " Rafa Nadal " @artemis style.... Jajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Otra jugadita, una pena que inicien tan mal el partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Media parte en la República Congoleña de Ukrania...

La segunda parte veré el Atleti a ver qué tal.... Jejeje...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Media parte en la República Congoleña de Ukrania...
> 
> La segunda parte veré el Atleti a ver qué tal.... Jejeje...



definitivamente está siendo un partidazo, muy entretenido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2021)

mira ahora hastael navalcarnedo hace la presion en salida con lo que los partidos se convierten en melonazos y toques y toques..sin que nadie llegue al area


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Colosal 
El Atleti igualando en la primera parte dos goles que parecían una cascada.

Griezman espectacular, con Joao y Lemar. Y muy bien Koke.

Veremos cómo se desarrolla la segunda mitad.


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

En el segundo gol, Griezmann rompe a Van Dijk...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

No entiendo que quite a kondogbia a no ser que este tocado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

ROJAC!


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

HIJO DE PUTA... Este hijo de puta venía a esto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

No es por nada, pero os acaban de robar el partido... Al Grisman se le va la olla, eso sí.... Pero es un lance de juego, no es intencionado...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Roja?

Roja?

En serio?

Roja?

Pero eato qué es?

Venga, coño!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

qué manera de joder un partido (por el árbitro)


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Adioa a Grisman por tonto


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Atraco!
Fraude!
Estafa!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

El arbitro es retrasado no?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

El tontaco del dia


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Qué manera de estropear un partido por capricho arbitrario


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El arbitro es *retrasado* no?



no precisamente... igual es demasiado listo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El tontaco del dia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 812450



la champions


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

La champions


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

marca el Leipzig!
PSG 1 - LEI 2


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Oct 2021)

Era el mejor partido de los que están en juego. Vaya faena...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> marca el Leipzig!
> PSG 1 - LEI 2


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812458



Acaba de marcar...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

mucho mérito del Atleti, que estando con 10, sigue buscando el gol


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Lemar esta fundido


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Acaba de marcar...



2 - 2 ??
(en el Ass siguen poniendo 1-2 tras refrescar...)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Sí, en el Marica ya lo han actualizao (en el Ass, no)


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> 2 - 2 ??
> (en el Ass siguen poniendo 1-2 tras refrescar...)



Sí... Ha marcado el Enano dopado...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

penalty al psg, tira el trisomico...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Penalty.... A ver... Cagada del Hermoso....


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pues otro gol del enano hormonao


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Y penalty en madrid...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty al psg, tira el trisomico...



y penal del ATM


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Se ha flipao el Mario Hermoso.... CAGADA total....


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Clarísimo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Gol del moro piojoso....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

a tomar pol culo


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Aupa aleti


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Este hermoso es tonto


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pues dos goles hoy el moromielda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

entran 4 !


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

oeoeoeoeeoeo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Penalty claro....

EDITO: Va a anularlo.... Ha sido un piscinazo de libro...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Oct 2021)

Nadar para morir en la orilla.. no se lo merecen los piratas.

Penaltiiiiiiii


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

La pvtada es que el Oporto va ganando por la mínima


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaaaa penalty


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Esperemos que no lo revisen jeje


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Va a anularlo.... Fijo... No os pajeéis....


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Algo más difícil de pitar pero tambien lo ha sido


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

HOSTIAAAAAA


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja que hijo de puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno, bueno, bueno...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

No Foul... No Penalty.... Estaba claro...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

La champions


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pero si en ningún momento va a por el balón, ¿cómo leches no es penal?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penalty claro....
> 
> EDITO: Va a anularlo.... Ha sido un piscinazo de libro...



Como el de ansu fati. y ni lo consultó al bar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero si en ningún momento va a por el balón, ¿cómo leches no es penal?



Porque no sois el Far$a, joder....


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

No se puede salir en champions a ceder el balon al contrario... No es la primera vez que la caga...


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic acaba de hacer la misma de Griezmann y SORPRESA NO LO HAN EXPULSADO


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Estafa champions


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Vaya defensa de autobus que pone todo un aspirante al título


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya defensa de autobus que pone todo un aspirante al título



Los Reds tienen las mismas opciones de ganar esta Champions que el RCD Español... Están ahí pues de aquella manera... Van a pinchar más pronto que tarde...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Oct 2021)

Patético de Madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Hemos visto una primera parte de puro júrgol.

Y una segunda parte de arbitrariedades champion.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los Reds tienen las mismas opciones de ganar esta Champions que el RCD Español... Están ahí pues de aquella manera... Van a pinchar más pronto que tarde...



Esos se plantan es semis, no son el Peseyé


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esos se plantan es semis, no son el Peseyé



No lo veo.... A pesar de que van segundos en la Premier... No lo veo para nada....


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

joder correa, vaya forma de rematar. Esta piradisimo...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No lo veo.... A pesar de que van segundos en la Premier... No lo veo para nada....



El Chelsea tampoco gano la premier y ahí está


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

amarilla a Suarez que sigue ...


----------



## Agente Naranja (19 Oct 2021)

Los arbitrajes cada vez son más putapénicos. Con tropecientas cámaras, VAR y toda la pesca, y te roban como nunca.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

una pena


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Agente Naranja dijo:


> Los arbitrajes cada vez son más putapénicos. Con tropecientas cámaras, VAR y toda la pesca, y te roban como nunca.



tecnología como nunca... para robar como siempre


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

El cholo no saludo a klopp


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

El Líverpool no es nada.
El partido lo ha roto el arbitrario.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

Final....

Bueno....

Habéis hecho un buen partido; pero no os sirve para nada.... Nada... Seguid remando y eso; pero vamos, sois muy eliminables a corto plazo. Insisto, enhorabuena por el partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Champions arbitraria de mala calidad


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Este tipo de arbitrajes deberían ser penalizados y retirar árbitros de mala calidad. 

La champions pierde mucho júrgol con éste tipo de arbitrariedades


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2021)

dichosos goles de rebote


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

HIJODEPVTA


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno... El árbitro venía hacer su trabajo y lo ha hecho, en otro partido de Champions de hoy la misma jugada tarjeta amarilla y a jugar...

Correa falla como siempre lo infallable, no se puede tener 10 minutos en la banda tres cambios, tiras la puta pelota fuera y se hacen. Hermoso y Felipe se lo tienen que hacer mirar, nos han costado dos goles


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

Aleman será amiguito de Klopp


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Este tipo de arbitrajes deberían ser penalizados y retirar árbitros de mala calidad.
> 
> La champions pierde mucho júrgol con éste tipo de arbitrariedades



¿ La Champions ????.... Y la Liga y la UEFA y en genral todo el fútbol/negocio.... No money, no party y te jodes y eso.... Es lo que hay....


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Noche de arbitrariedades.

La champions no existe


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Oct 2021)

Mal Am Sack Schnuppern - Joachim Löw GIF - Joachim Loew Joachim Loew - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Lemavos (19 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno... El árbitro venía hacer su trabajo y lo ha hecho, en otro partido de Champions de hoy la misma jugada tarjeta amarilla y a jugar...
> 
> Correa falla como siempre lo infallable, no se puede tener 10 minutos en la banda tres cambios, tiras la puta pelota fuera y se hacen. Hermoso y Felipe se lo tienen que hacer mirar, nos han costado dos goles


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812510



Estos mensajes enviaselos a el por privado, ademas le gusta que le escriban hombres...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Me quedo con el partidazo que estaba haciendo el Atleti hasta que nos han estafado.

- Joao alucinante. Superclase.
- Lemar mágico.
- Carrasco genial
- Koke, muy Koke
- Griezmann, el Griezmann de siempre





- Mario Hermoso partidazo
- De Paul, luchando todo incansable
- Giménez el de siempre
-Oblak, Oblak

El Cholo muy bien. Ha planteado un esquema ganador y le ha ido ganado la partida al klopp ese hasta que nos han estafado con la ezpulsión a Griezmann.

Bueno, y todo el equipazo. Espectacular!


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

La champions, con arbitrariedades, no es champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Y Felipe, se me olvidaba. Muy bien todo el partido. Y después del partido también, dejando claro de qué va ésta champions de las arbitrariedades.


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me quedo con el partidazo que estaba haciendo el Atleti hasta que nos han estafado.
> 
> - Joao alucinante. Superclase.
> - Lemar mágico.
> ...



Muy buen partido, este es el camino, con el 0-2 se han puesto las pilas a luchar todos los balones... Así hay que salir todos los partidos, el domingo contra la Real que vendrán de europa league y con bajas


----------



## Lemavos (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estos mensajes enviaselos a el por privado, ademas le gusta que le escriban hombres...



Patético de Madrid XD


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

Las arbitrariedades en el júrgol son ya escandalosas.

Ya no es una cuestión de errores escandalosos, no, es una estafa total y absoluta, en directo y sin ninguna vergüenza. 

Ni el júrgol dejan que sea júrgol. 

Es como si quisieran mandar el mensaje de que la hautoridac es la que manda y punto pelota, aunque se cometa un claro abuso completamente arbitrario con repetición a cámara lenta incluída. Es tremendo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Muy buen partido, este es el camino, con el 0-2 se han puesto las pilas a luchar todos los balones... Así hay que salir todos los partidos, el domingo contra la Real que vendrán de europa league y con bajas



dos goles que han metido sin saber por qué. A partir de ahí, el Atleti estaba jugando como si jugáramos con 12, hasta que nos han quitao a Griezmann.

vendrá algún Klopp a decirnos que no les gusta cómo juega el Atleti 

Cómo hay que jugar cuando te dejan con 10 por capricho y luego te quitan un penalti, así, pa redondear la estafa?

Que les digan a otros cómo hay que jugar o arbitrar


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Oct 2021)

Hay una conspiración en el júrgol para amañar resultados y favorecer a ciertos equipos?

Así es, amegos. Ni el júrgol se libra de la grande estafa. 

El júrgol está descaradamente amañao.

Las decisiones arbitrales son completamente amañadas y lo que ayer era una norma indiscutible, mañana puede ser lo contrario. 

Los comentarólogos ya no saben ni qué decir:

"Es roja?" 
"Bueno, no sé, si el árbitro dice que es roja..."
"No es penalti?"
"Bueno, todos pensábamos que si hay contacto, el VAR no entra, pero bueno, con éstas decisiones ahora se abre también esa posibilidad..." 
"En adelante será así?"
"Bueno, no sé, antes no, ahora no sabemos...dependerá de lo que decida el árbitro..."


----------



## fieraverde (20 Oct 2021)

He venio del panda hace un ratejo. 

Tras los 15 minutos bochornosos la reacción del equipo ha sido brutal , tanto que hemos podido golear al puto liverpool en la primera parte.

Yo creo que lo de Griezmann ha sido mala suerte , intentas controlar el balón pero no ves a ese mierda del liverpool y le pateas su cráneo de mierda. Expulsión justa. 

Lo que no entiendo es lo de hermoso, se ha tirado por el suelo los 10 minutos antes del gol , y no le cambian? Que le falta el puto bastón de ciego de la once? Se ha llevado al del liverpool por delante como se podía llevar a una vieja o una mujer con su bebé , un pollo cegato sin cabeza.


Grandes lemar.
Joao.
De Paul.
Felipe
Griezmann .
Koke.

Muy buenas sensaciones del equipo cuando va a por el partido , este equipo encerrado es vergonzoso. Si va para arriba puede con cualquiera.


----------



## fieraverde (20 Oct 2021)

Es el puto liverpool, joder !


----------



## fieraverde (20 Oct 2021)

Es muy bueno el hijoputa este , yo creo que es un fichajazo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Oct 2021)

Vamos a dejar por aquí otra vez al protagonista de la noche de champions...

Ni Líverpool, ni Atleti. 
Todo el protagonismo es para:


----------



## fieraverde (20 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Vamos a dejar por aquí otra vez al protagonista de la noche de champions...
> 
> Ni Líverpool, ni Atleti.
> Todo el protagonismo es para:



Quien es?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Oct 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Quien es?



El primo de Gil Manzano


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Oct 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Quien es?



yo tampoco sabía quién era hasta hoy. Es el árbitro alemán que la ha liao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2021)

Ayer se arodillaron los del Liverpool y el tripier ese..mientras eran abucheados a base de bien..
Ya cansa lo de homenajear a un delincuente


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2021)

Lo mejor de ayer que seguimos segundos


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Oct 2021)

El Atleti tiene un equipazo tremendo y se están entendiendo todos de maravilla.

Y el Cholo está consiguiendo que parezca que no tenemos banquillo, sólo titulares, aunque sólo jueguen 11 a la vez (o 10, nunca se sabe...)

Mucho Atleti.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Oct 2021)

Agarraos las kalandrakas

*Otra vez Munuera Montero*

*El colegiado andaluz será el encargado de dirigir el partido entre Atlético de Madrid y Real Sociedad en el Metropolitano*


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo mejor de ayer que seguimos segundos




Barullooo, enhorabuena por la liga ganada!! con total merecimiento

Y el hilo sigue vivo, no era antes chincheta? calopez cada vez te robas mas cosas. Me cuentas la historia por 82 vez?


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Barullooo, enhorabuena por la liga ganada!! con total merecimiento
> 
> Y el hilo sigue vivo, no era antes chincheta? calopez cada vez te robas mas cosas. Me cuentas la historia por 82 vez?



Hola Xilebo cuánto tiempo...la chincheta hace muchísimo que la quitaron caratrucha


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2021)

Pues a mi klopp me cae bien






Brutal enfado de Klopp, que deja plantado a un periodista con una frase lapidaria: "Tú no eres buena persona"


Jürgen Klopp mostró su enfado por las preguntas de un periodista. Al ser preguntado por la roja a Griezmann y la acción con Simeone al finalizar el encuentro el técnico del Liverpo




www.marca.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Oct 2021)

La conexión *Joao-Griezmann* fue puro arte.


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Oct 2021)

No era ganar lo importante??

Pues hemos perdido, 2 a 3 en nuestro estadio. Nos quedan salidas a Oporto, que siempre se nos ha dado de culo y a Liverpool, donde pueden hacer la machada, pero el sentido practico dice que lo normal es que pierdan.

No era un grupo facil, pero no se esta dando bien. Y quien diga lo contrario es tonto a secas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La conexión *Joao-Griezmann* fue puro arte.



buen por FIN JOAO juega en su posicion


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Oct 2021)

El Atleti está entre los tres mejores equipos de uropa en la actualidad.
Es paranormal el trato arbitral tan mezquino que le están dando, tanto en hezpain como en uropa.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hola Xilebo cuánto tiempo...la chincheta hace muchísimo que la quitaron caratrucha



Pues el último recuerdo q tengo del hilo era con chincheta, pues sí q ha pasado tiempo, no se puede ir uno tanto tiempo jejejeje

este año cae la orejona por fin o no?


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el último recuerdo q tengo del hilo era con chincheta, pues sí q ha pasado tiempo, no se puede ir uno tanto tiempo jejejeje
> 
> este año cae la orejona por fin o no?



La chincheta la tenía el hilo anterior y se la quitó Calópez (fué el que se la puso) este en el que estamos nunca ha tenido chincheta. 

Debe de hacer 4 años por lo menos que no asomas el morro en burbuja

La champions siempre está cara, pero ahora más que nunca porque hay equipos intratables me parece.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La chincheta la tenía el hilo anterior y se la quitó Calópez (fué el que se la puso) este en el que estamos nunca ha tenido chincheta.
> 
> Debe de hacer 4 años por lo menos que no asomas el morro en burbuja
> 
> La champions siempre está cara, pero ahora más que nunca porque hay equipos intratables me parece.



Si, minimo 4 años por lo menos. Ah vale al final se la quito calopez la chincheta, pues vaya rollo.

Este año esta cara la champions si: con PSG de messi, Bayern siempre esta ahi, City de guardiola q busca su primera champions con este equipo, Chelsea actual campeon, Liverpool,...Lo volvisteis a tener cerca con la eliminatoria a partido unico contra el equipo aleman Leipzig, q en anterior eliminatoria se elimino en la prorroga al liverpool, un partidazo. No se como se escapo al atletico ese partido  

Y aunque esta eclipsado por el clasico, hoy partidazo en el wanda: atletico real sociedad, debe ganar atletico para engancharse a la liga


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Ademas del duelo de cataliros y cuernitos hay más fútbol hoy


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, minimo 4 años por lo menos. Ah vale al final se la quito calopez la chincheta, pues vaya rollo.
> 
> Este año esta cara la champions si: con PSG de messi, Bayern siempre esta ahi, City de guardiola q busca su primera champions con este equipo, Chelsea actual campeon, Liverpool,...Lo volvisteis a tener cerca con la eliminatoria a partido unico contra el equipo aleman Leipzig, q en anterior eliminatoria se elimino en la prorroga al liverpool, un partidazo. No se como se escapo al atletico ese partido
> 
> Y aunque esta eclipsado por el clasico, hoy partidazo en el wanda: atletico real sociedad, debe ganar atletico para engancharse a la liga



Es que esa eliminatoria estaba desnaturalizada a un partido nada más.

Como querían terminar la champions la acortaron y a un partido pues pasó lo que pasó: que jugaron mal y el Leipzig nos comió la tostada


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Un empate nos viene bien aunque que pierdan los ciervos siempre me puede


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Un empate nos viene bien aunque que pierdan los ciervos siempre me puede
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 816861



Mejor que empaten...

Y si gana alguién que sea el barsa que está peor que los cuernitos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor que empaten...
> 
> Y si gana alguién que sea el barsa que está peor que los cuernitos



El rival real es el Sevilla


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El rival real es el Sevilla



5-3 han ganado...no lo he visto pero parece que si dura más les empatan a 5.

El de esta noche también es rival y no va a ser nada fácil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> 5-3 han ganado...no lo he visto pero parece que si dura más les empatan a 5.
> 
> El de esta noche también es rival y no va a ser nada fácil



Nos quitaron a mir..


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nos quitaron a mir..



Aqui Rafa Mir no hubiera jugado

Hay muchos delanteros


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Ansi Fatuo y Ficticius Jr. no dan la talla, luego vienen a decirnos que si Joao decepciona.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ansi Fatuo y Ficticius Jr. no dan la talla, luego vienen a decirnos que si Joao decepciona.



Venancius lo ha hecho bien en el primer tiempo y Ansu Fati se le nota que no tiene ritmo de competición aun


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Venancius lo ha hecho bien en el primer tiempo y Ansu Fati se le nota que no tiene ritmo de competición aun



Ficticius falla mas que una escopeta de feria y ansu en cierto que no esta al 100%.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ficticius falla mas que una escopeta de feria y ansu en cierto que no esta al 100%.



Es cierto que falla, pero eso tiene arreglo con entrenamiento. 

Lo malo es ser un sinsangre, que eso si que no tiene arreglo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

Eric García si que da cáncer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

Pero seguro que lo tendremos en la selección en vez de a hermoso


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es cierto que falla, pero eso tiene arreglo con entrenamiento.
> 
> Lo malo es ser un sinsangre, que eso si que no tiene arreglo



Si lo dices por Joao tiene mas clase que esos dos juntos y tranquilo que el cholo le hará crecer los cojones.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero seguro que lo tendremos en la selección en vez de a hermoso



Pues Hermoso en champions la cagó hasta las trancas

Nos quitó los 3 puntos por una venada que le dió


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero seguro que lo tendremos en la selección en vez de a hermoso



Hermoso que se vaya con Juanfran al mausoleo de ciervos venenosos.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Si lo dices por Joao tiene mas clase que esos dos juntos y tranquilo que el cholo le hará crecer los cojones.



No, no lo decía por nadie en concreto


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues Hermoso en champions la cagó hasta las trancas
> 
> Nos quitó los 3 puntos por una venada que le dió



Y liverpool ganando 4-0 al united en primera parte, mejor q atletico no llevo a hermoso a liverpool


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Bueno, como es lógico quiero que haya un empate hoy en el Wanda metropolitano.Supongo que la real no se lo pondrá muy fácil al At. Madrid así que espero que sea un buen partido y que al final haya tablas
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, como es lógico quiero que haya un empate hoy en el Wanda metropolitano.Supongo que la real no se lo pondrá muy fácil al At. Madrid así que espero que sea un buen partido y que al final haya tablas
> Pozdrawiam.



4-2. De nada.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

Simeone apuesta con por un once muy ofensivo: *Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Hermoso, Lodi; Koke, De Paul; Lemar, João Félix, Griezmann y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Nos ponemos lideres esta noche, y con un partido menos...


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 4-2. De nada.



1-1 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy nos dejarán con 10, penalti en contra, 5 amarillas...?

Arbitrariedades arbitrales con las que parece que tenemos que convivir últimamente.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy nos dejarán con 10, penalti en contra, 5 amarillas...?
> 
> Arbitrariedades arbitrales con las que parece que tenemos que convivir últimamente.



Vaya, vaya, vaya....el truco del victimismo para presionar a los árbitros.Eso no cuela Judas y piensa que hay una real enfrente hoy que está haciendo bien las cosas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

El farsa y el mandril igualadísimos, sobre todo en fealdad. Hacía que no veía un clásico tan feo. Luego dicen, que si el Atleti...joder, el que tenga ogos para ver.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Y el Vinny vanilly ese, qué dicen, qué es pelé o k? cosa más fea el tío!
Buenos piscinazos ha estado practicando hoy


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Miedo me da el sueco negro de la Real


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Miedo me da el sueco negro de la Real


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Jamás jamás....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

joder


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Suputamadre


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder



Se adelanta la real


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Jugadón de la Real


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Hay nivel aquí


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Empezamos perdiendo, para variar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

Otra vez Joao Felix jugando fuera de su posición


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Suputamadre



Q le pasa esta temporada a la defensa del atletico? era el fuerte del equipo con el porterazo, pero ultimamente recibis mas goles como el partido del villareal, liverpool y hoy otro en el comienzo


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Casi nos meten otro...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Q le pasa esta temporada a la defensa del atletico? era el fuerte del equipo con el porterazo, pero ultimamente recibis mas goles como el partido del villareal, liverpool y hoy otro en el comienzo



No estan ni Savic ni Gimenez, es lo que hay


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Q le pasa esta temporada a la defensa del atletico? era el fuerte del equipo con el porterazo, pero ultimamente recibis mas goles como el partido del villareal, liverpool y hoy otro en el comienzo



Ni Savic ni Gimenez están bien. Los que los suplen tampoco


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

joder luis suarez con los fuera de juego...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder luis suarez con los fuera de juego...



Era de joao


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Era de joao



Chivato


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Chivato


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Los de la Real ¿de que van? no quieren jugar a nada


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los de la Real ¿de que van? no quieren jugar a nada



Han hecho lo mas dificil, meter un gol y adelantarse, pues ahora le deja todo el campo al atletico


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

La real cuando viene al Wanda y al Bernabéu parece que les va la vida en ello y luego es ir al campo nuevo y jugar contra el farsa y desaparece.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

penalty a suarez


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Han hecho lo mas dificil, meter un gol y adelantarse, pues ahora le deja todo el campo al atletico



No me está gustando nada lo que veo


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Aunque para mí el resultado de momento no me disgusta aunque prefiero un empate 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

La falta a de paul era tarjeta puto mongo


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Siempre la misma historia...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

No añade ni un segundo en la primera parte? Qué rácanería.

El Atleti bien. Me ha faltao ver más metido a Koke en la primera parte.

Joao muy bien.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> La falta a de paul era tarjeta puto mongo



Es munuera Montero que alargo hasta el minuto 100 contra el Celta para que intentarán empatarnos y expulso a hermoso mintiendo en el acta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Es munuera Montero que alargo hasta el minuto 100 contra el Celta para que intentarán empatarnos y expulso a hermoso mintiendo en el acta



Ha venido a hacer su trabajo y punto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Sí, se ha ahorrao alguna tarjetita para la real. Pero bueno.

El Atleti está jugando bien. Nos han pillado en una contra y nada más.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Cunha por suarez pero ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Que salga Carrasco me parece buena idea. Y Correa tampoco me parecería mal.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Carrasco x la izq el lateral con tarjeta


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

Madre mia oblack que partido lleva


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

joder


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Vaya chicharro ha colao. Se la ha tragao Oblack


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Suputamadre


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Con patatas oblak


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

No quería decirlo, pero en el primer gol, Oblack parece que podía haber tenido más determinación también.

Qué le pasa a Oblack hoy? Ta torpón


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Miedo me da el sueco negro de la Real



Vaya gol mas raro de falta 0-2


----------



## Suprimo (24 Oct 2021)

Vaya chicharro majo, por partidos como este se pierden muchas aspiraciones al título


PD Acaba el árbitro de ir a revisar una jugada en el Lyon-PSG que ni siquiera era un penal y que ha terminado en expulsión, igualito que la pacoliga


----------



## Lemavos (24 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Madre mia oblack que partido lleva



Gordo


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

Tiene q meter el atletico a Lemar ya, era el q estaba jugando bien


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Suárez
Cómo no...

Menudo balón de Joao


----------



## Suprimo (24 Oct 2021)

Como siempre despues de ser capaces de lo peor, ahora viene lo mejor


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Suárez
> Cómo no...
> 
> Menudo balón de Joao



Menuda asistencia del portugues y buen cabezazo del uruguayooo, hay tiempo todavia


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

A mi no me importa que pierdan si juegan asi, lo malo es cuando juega a esperar y palman...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Joao maravillao. Menudo pase acaba de meter a Suárez


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Joao es magico


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Penalti


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

penalty


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Dentro, Suárez, dentro!


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Vamossss


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Venga padentro


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Empiezan a guarrear los etarras...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empiezan a guarrear los etarras...



Pues como el foroc


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues como el foroc



Va fatal ¿no?


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

Lo de este árbitro es acojonante...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Joder el correa, esta zumbadisimo...


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Va fatal ¿no?



Como el culo, hay cosas q nunca cambian...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Entre pitos y flautas llevamos 8 minutos aquí esperando


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

5 minutos perdidos...


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Como el culo, hay cosas q nunca cambian...



Normalmente va bien pero no sabía si era cosa mia o del foro porque el partido se me está colgando tambien


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Nesesitamos 10 minutos ...


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

5 min de añadido


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

corner


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

el correa es tonto


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Normalmente va bien pero no sabía si era cosa mia o del foro porque el partido se me está colgando tambien



Va lentisimo el foro, mira hasta lo q me sale:


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Menudos líos que están dejando pasar...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

el correa es muy tonto


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

Munuera hijo de puta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Es acojonante lo del arbitro


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Se acabó, para ya, a ver si va a ganar el Atleti...lo de revisar las últimas jugadas en el área pa otro día...


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Bien! Empate!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

Pésimo partido de Oblack, y muy buen Joao y Suárez


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Suárez brvvvvtal
Y Joao estelar


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Nos pierden tiempo todos lo equipos...por algo será


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Oblack empanao hoy en los goles, pero bueno, por un día puede permitírselo. Se perdona


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Suárez brvvvvtal
> Y Joao estelar



Los dos muy bien, es bueno el punto despues de estar 0-2 abajo. La liga esta apretada por arriba, queda mucho


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

La real perdiendo como 20 minutos para sacar el balón. Una contra, una falta y nada más. Y perder tiempo, perder tiempo, perder tiempo y perder tiempo. Qué agonía ver a un equipo que no quiere jugar al júrgol


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

Tu eres tonto, has visto el partido?


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Jornada muy buena para el real se gana el clásico en el campo nuevo y los colchoneros pinchan en el Wanda.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La real perdiendo como 20 minutos para sacar el balón. Una contra, una falta y nada más. Y perder tiempo, perder tiempo, perder tiempo y perder tiempo. Qué agonía ver a un equipo que no quiere jugar al júrgol



Eso lo hacen todos en menor o mayor medida.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La real perdiendo como 20 minutos para sacar el balón. Una contra, una falta y nada más. Y perder tiempo, perder tiempo, perder tiempo y perder tiempo. Qué agonía ver a un equipo que no quiere jugar al júrgol



Y luego solo se añade 5  se ha visto la real con el 0-2 ganado el partido y luego se ha visto con el 2-2 q lo iba a perder


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Eso lo hacen todos en menor o mayor medida.
> Pozdrawiam.



en mayor medida que la real es complicao. Qué estrategia es esa de quedarse quietos sin moverse para sacar el balón? No sé, me parece horrendo para un partido profesional, que se emite de pago y eso, no sé, es antiestético


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, has visto el partido?



Es pobre, no puede tener Movistar y encima es un puto rojo de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Bueno, bien. El Cholo ha reaccionao y ha hecho los movimientos que necesitaba el partido.

Y todo el equipo bien. Destacar a Suárez y Joao que han estado brillantes.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Oct 2021)

El arbitro se ha comido varias tarjetas de los de la real, ha contabilizado mal la perdida de tiempo. En mi opinión ha hecho mal arbitraje.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El arbitro se ha comido varias tarjetas de los de la real, ha contabilizado mal la perdida de tiempo. En mi opinión ha hecho mal arbitraje.



teniendo en cuenta cómo está el tema, podemos considerar el de hoy "un buen arbitraje"


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Oct 2021)

*50 encuentros /
28 goles como soles.

quién da más?*


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *50 encuentros /
> 28 goles como soles.
> 
> quién da más?*



Y una liga española! ganada al real madrid y barcelona, con menor presupuesto. Cuando ficho el atletico a suarez, me recordo al fichaje de villa tmb venia del barcelona, y pense: van a ganar la liga. Lo unico q le faltaba a la plantilla era un delantero centro como el (encima con hambre al ser expulsado por koeman tmb) y ganaron la liga con total merecimiento.

Y este año con griezmann, q viene con hambre tmb despues de no hacer nada en el barcelona y como el portugues joao explote, ojo con la champions, q se puede atacar, no tiene nada q envidiar, y por ahora falta mejorar la defensa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y una liga española! ganada al real madrid y barcelona, con menor presupuesto. Cuando ficho el atletico a suarez, me recordo al fichaje de villa tmb venia del barcelona, y pense: van a ganar la liga. Lo unico q le faltaba a la plantilla era un delantero centro como el (encima con hambre al ser expulsado por koeman tmb) y ganaron la liga con total merecimiento.
> 
> Y este año con griezmann, q viene con hambre tmb despues de no hacer nada en el barcelona y como el portugues joao explote, ojo con la champions, q se puede atacar, no tiene nada q envidiar, y por ahora falta mejorar la defensa.



el año de villa tambien coincidio con la explosion de diego costa...era un adupla atacante perfecta..pero el DELBOSQUE nunca lospuso juntos...
y tambien villa peleo duro para llegar en forma al mundial...16 goles en total..para luego ser humillado por el marques del nabo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y una liga española! ganada al real madrid y barcelona, con menor presupuesto. Cuando ficho el atletico a suarez, me recordo al fichaje de villa tmb venia del barcelona, y pense: van a ganar la liga. Lo unico q le faltaba a la plantilla era un delantero centro como el (encima con hambre al ser expulsado por koeman tmb) y ganaron la liga con total merecimiento.
> 
> Y este año con griezmann, q viene con hambre tmb despues de no hacer nada en el barcelona y como el portugues joao explote, ojo con la champions, q se puede atacar, no tiene nada q envidiar, y por ahora falta mejorar la defensa.



ahi veo un patron,,de te vas al barca,,te hunden la moral y las ganas de vivir...
a villa casualmente no vieron los medicos del farsa que tenia una fisura en la tibia y decian"molestias musculares"...
a PACO alcacer lo conderon al banquillo..mira que hay que ser ceporroo..
a deulufeu,se salio con el milan y hizo la gilipollez de regresar,,y lo condenaron al banquillo 
a griezmann bullijng a saco


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el año de villa tambien coincidio con la explosion de diego costa...era un adupla atacante perfecta..pero el DELBOSQUE nunca lospuso juntos...
> y tambien villa peleo duro para llegar en forma al mundial...16 goles en total..para luego ser humillado por el marques del nabo



Si, menuda dupla, el diego costa un tanque era. Y es verdad lo humillo a villa en el mundial, q el se quejo.

Villa-Costa vs Luis Suarez-Griezmann, esta ultima me parece mucho mejor, con los dos en forma, metiendo goles y el otro asistencias y goles tmb

Y esta noche Levante-Atletico, esperemos q no haga un alaves el atletico. Tres puntos importantisimos q son los q dan la liga al final


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

otro gol de deigo costa en brasil..y el CUHNA ese no ha hecho nada relevante aun ,,puede que sea otro dembele


----------



## tururut12 (28 Oct 2021)

El Levante un equipo que le tiene tirria al Atlético. Y no sé por qué. Cuando juega contra ellos, se dejan el alma en el campo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Vuelve Savic?


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Vuelve Savic?



De momento en el banquillo

Once del Atlético: *Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Giménez, Hermoso, Carrasco; Herrera, Koke; Griezmann, João Félix y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

un 3 4 3 vaya ahora somos como el dream tream del 92


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Cuidado con el Levante que os la puede liar hoy! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cuidado con el Levante que os la puede liar hoy!
> Pozdrawiam.



Los numeros del levante asustan  


*La racha que hace al Levante el rival más débil: 18 partidos sin ganar y equipo más goleado de Primera*


Recibe al Atlético sin sumar una victoria desde abril y se acerca a las peores rachas sin vencer en la máxima categoría, marcadas por Osasuna (21) y Sporting de Gijón (24). Ambos descendieron


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Y de momento estáis a 6 de la real así que como pinchen hoy mal asunto ya que no es lo mismo estar a 3 que a 6.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Los numeros del levante asustan
> 
> 
> *La racha que hace al Levante el rival más débil: 18 partidos sin ganar y equipo más goleado de Primera*
> ...



Tú sabes perfectamente que en partidos como el de hoy ninguna estadística vale ya que cada partido es un mundo y el levante está muy necesitado de puntos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tú sabes perfectamente que en partidos como el de hoy ninguna estadística vale ya que cada partido es un mundo y el levante está muy necesitado de puntos.
> Pozdrawiam.



Si, totalmente. Cada partido siempre es diferente al anterior, y encima este entre semana, con el cansancio ya acumulado. Que el atletico se vacio contra la real el domingo pa sacar un punto al final


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> De momento en el banquillo
> 
> Once del Atlético: *Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Giménez, Hermoso, Carrasco; Herrera, Koke; Griezmann, João Félix y Luis Suárez.*



me parece bien el once. 
Igual metería a Correa arriba con Suárez y reservaba a alguno del tridente. 

Pero bien.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Toma gol del principito, dedicado a koeman


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, totalmente. Cada partido siempre es diferente al anterior, y encima este entre semana, con el cansancio ya acumulado. Que el atletico se vacio contra la real el domingo pa sacar un punto al final



No le des coba al polanski que se pone muy brasas y nos da mala suerte el puto cansaliebres


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Griezmann!

A ver si se marca hoy un doblete


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Joao está maravillao


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No le des coba al polanski que se pone muy brasas y nos da mala suerte el puto cansaliebres



Ah perdona, no sabia q era asi ese  

oye, he notado q hay ahora un monton de foreros atleticos mas q antes. Eran aqui 4 gatos, y ahora se nota mas gente, tu q llevas el censo, lo habras notado no? eso si, a la unica forera atletica se ha perdido: la elenitavallecana, se junto con un forero muy loco y acabo en el calabozo jejejej


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

A ver si empata el Levante!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ah perdona, no sabia q era asi ese
> 
> oye, he notado q hay ahora un monton de foreros atleticos mas q antes. Eran aqui 4 gatos, y ahora se nota mas gente, tu q llevas el censo, lo habras notado no? eso si, a la unica forera atletica se ha perdido: la elenitavallecana, se junto con un forero muy loco y acabo en el calabozo jejejej



Unos pocos más que antes pero no muchos más.

Yo es algo que no me explico de este foro que haya tan poquísima gente del Aleti


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Griezmann!
> 
> A ver si se marca hoy un doblete



Griezmann doblete? Naaah! Ese se echa a la bartola! Cuánto hace que no hace doblete el francés?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

A ver si empata el Levante dice el higofruta


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

Va como el puto culo el floro del Calópez


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)

Penalti paco de Guarrez


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Para una vez que empezamos bien, viene la relajacion y palos, ocasiones y penalti...


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver si empata el Levante dice el higofruta



Joder, es verdad, q gafe es...penalty pa levante


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A ver si empata el Levante!
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Oct 2021)

Venga va,lo reconozco,es un penaltito de chichinabo (o eso ha parecido)...


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Joder, es verdad, q gafe es...penalty pa levante



Y encima no me va ningún enlace, tócate los cojones


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Penalti, pos gueno, pos fale...
Y si no lo pita, pues también fale.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Para una vez que empezamos bien, viene la relajacion y palos, ocasiones y penalti...



No tenemos un puto partido tranquilo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Oct 2021)

Mal despeje del guacamayo herrera, de paul porque no juega?


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y encima no me va ningún enlace, tócate los cojones



Y el foro esta q se cae, dia completo  te avise hace varios dias, q esto va a pedales


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Unos pocos más que antes pero no muchos más.
> 
> Yo es algo que no me explico de este foro que haya tan poquísima gente del Aleti



Lo bueno escasea.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Vamos Levante!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

A remar de nuevo colchoneros jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No tenemos un puto partido tranquilo



No, es que con el 0-1 ha venido la relajacion. Lo de siempre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

-1 segundos de añadido en la primera mitac


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No, es que con el 0-1 ha venido la relajacion. Lo de siempre.



Y nada de descuento, pero esto q es?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

otro penaltie de mierda que nos meten los arbitros de la liga


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Jajaja
Ha pitao antes de los 45min
Es algo paranormal


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Jajaja
> Ha pitao antes de los 45min
> Es algo paranormal



No si quieres lo alargamos 45 minutos más hasta que marquen los tuyos, no? Manda huevos!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No, es que con el 0-1 ha venido la relajacion. Lo de siempre.



Es un viejo vicio de muchos años ya, si


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Os quejáis de todo joder no me extraña que sea el equipo más tarjeteado de la liga.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Jajaja
> Ha pitao antes de los 45min
> Es algo paranormal



Esperate a la segunda parte, a ver ahi cuanto añade. Ayer en vallecas 8 min, no empato el barza de milagro, hoy en el granada getafe 7 min y empato el granada en el descuento, al madrid ayer solo 4 min, y el portero del osasuna estuvo 4 min tendido en el suelo. Q cosas mas raras hacen los arbitros.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Os quejáis de todo joder no me extraña que sea el equipo más tarjeteado de la liga.
> Pozdrawiam.



tu antes molabas...


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro penaltie de mierda que nos meten los arbitros de la liga



El árbitro o el var? Pues cuándo os lo pitan a favor ahí no nos quejamos verdad?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> tu antes molabas...



Edge, joder que el hilo parece muerto y hay que animarlo un poco jejejeje! Que parece esto un funeral.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es un viejo vicio de muchos años ya, si



Mejor q el levante haya empatado ya, peor hubiera sido al final de partido. Asi atletico saldra ahora en la segunda parte mas enchufado, necesita hoy ganar si o si


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esperate a la segunda parte, a ver ahi cuanto añade. Ayer en vallecas 8 min, no empato el barza de milagro, hoy en el granada getafe 7 min y empato el granada en el descuento, al madrid ayer solo 4 min, y el portero del osasuna estuvo 4 min tendido en el suelo. Q cosas mas raras hacen los arbitros.



Yo desde que empezaron con la mariconada de perder tiempo y así alargarlo me da un coraje que tú no sabes y eso va por todos los equipos pero como se soluciona eso? Lo veo difícil si no es alargar los minutos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Lo de los tiempos de añadidura se dan o se quitan por capricho de alguien o cómo va el tema?

Contra la real sociedac, añaden 0 segundos en la primera y 4 min en la segunda.

Hoy 0 segundos en la primera...

Pos gueno, pos fale.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esperate a la segunda parte, a ver ahi cuanto añade. Ayer en vallecas 8 min, no empato el barza de milagro, hoy en el granada getafe 7 min y empato el granada en el descuento, al madrid ayer solo 4 min, y el portero del osasuna estuvo 4 min tendido en el suelo. Q cosas mas raras hacen los arbitros.



Lo del portero del Osasuna ayer fue descarado jejejeje! Menudo hijo de Satanás.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Edge, joder que el hilo parece muerto y hay que animarlo un poco jejejeje! Que parece esto un funeral.
> Pozdrawiam.



Al menos no tenemos partidos como los del madrit o el barsa que son siempre bodrios...


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo de los tiempos de añadidura se dan o se quitan por capricho de alguien o cómo va el tema?
> 
> Contra la real sociedac, añaden 0 segundos en la primera y 4 min en la segunda.
> 
> ...



Sí como en el Español VS At. Madrid verdad? 90 +9....manda huevos que te quejes!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Morales me gusta mucho.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morales me gusta mucho.



A mi tmb, tiene calidad, mucho gol y hace mucho daño siempre. Al madrid y barcelona les ha metido unos cuantos goles


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

No nos van a poner la repetición del posible penalti a Carrasco?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Amarilla al cholo y no nos ponen la repetición de esa jugada? 
Qué cosas pasan...


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No nos van a poner la repetición del posible penalti a Carrasco?



Joder Judas eso es penalti para tí? No jodas! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Penalti a Carrasco!


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Los primeros 20 min del partido han sido bastante buenos del Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Es un penalti como una catedral!
Más claro que el que ha pitao al levante, no jodas!


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Me da a mí que alguno del at. Madrid lo van a expulsar hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Penalti a Carrasco!
Dónde está el Var?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

A Joao le van a lesionar. Le están dando una cera que no es normal


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Va a sacar a correa que ya sabemos lo colgao que esta, pero lo mismo tiene el dia...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A Joao le van a lesionar. Le están dando una cera que no es normal



No le dejan que se de la vuelta...


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a sacar a correa que ya sabemos lo colgao que esta, pero lo mismo tiene el dia...



El cholo saca mucho rendimiento de el, y responde, tiene gol y desborde


----------



## Terminus (28 Oct 2021)

Árbitro hijo de puta!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

De momento ya tenemos polémica arbitraria con el penalti a Carrasco que se ha tragao el VAR y han tardado 15 minutos en poner la repetición de 1 segundo, como queriendo esconder...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Tripier media hora para sacar de banda y la entrega al levante...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

A Joao le pueden agarrar, patear, empujar...pero que no se le ocurra a él tocar a nadie


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Ya van 2 "fueras de juego" que no eran fuera de juebo

Que se pongan gafas los arbitrarios


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2021)

Lo del puto Calvo del árbitro es una vergüenza...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Falta en el borde del área a Cunha, que se come el arbitrario


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Golasoooo de Cunha


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

El pase que le mete De Paul muy bueno.


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

Menos mal


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Os lo dije, mejor irse con empate al descanso, asi en la segunda parte iba a buscar el partido. Buen gol del atletico, Ahora aguantar y a la contrar matar el partido


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El pase que le mete De Paul muy bueno.



Debe salir de inicio De Paul


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Roja al Cholo


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Roja al cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Jajaja
Calvorota está borracho o k ase?


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Roja al cholo



Hay q perder tiempo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Qué bueno es Joao
Es un artista


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Estos últimos minutos serán decisivos el at. Madrid es experto en relajarse mucho cuidado!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Penalti, mano!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Dónde está el VAR?


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Otra cosa buena de este Atleti es que tiene fondo de armario.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

penalty


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Venga coño, y la del levante qué?


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2021)

Hostia que puta vergüenza...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Jajaja
Jodido calvo, está desatao


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Dos penaltis que se ha sacao de la chistera


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

menudo cabron el calvo de mierda, eso no es penalty...


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2021)

Estoy flipando


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)

Pero si debería de ser juego peligroso


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Lo del arbitraje ya es un disparate absoluto. No es normal


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Lo del VAR es totalmente algo que no tiene explicación.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitriaje Inconstitusional


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Oct 2021)

Calbo tenía que ser


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

pero que cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

brazos PEGADAS AL CUERPO.. no me jodas


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitriaje ilegal


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2021)

hijo de puta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Oct 2021)

Nos han chorizado el partido con 2 penaltys de mierda


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Es incomprensible.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitrario ilegal
Inconstitucional


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

que le den al RUBIALES


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo del VAR es totalmente algo que no tiene explicación.



Es algo paranormal...vaya mierda de penalty, no me lo puedo creer. Ha empatado el levante


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

añadirá 10 minutos al menos


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Pa recurrir ante el trivunal incostitusional


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> añadirá 10 minutos al menos



Bueno 8 min!! algo es, da tiempo, venga vamos


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Es surrealista lo del VAR en la lija de arbitrarios de mala calidac


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es surrealista lo del VAR en la lija de arbitrarios de mala calidac



No son mas malos, porque no entrenan mas


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

8 minutos hasta que marquen como le hicieron al español...que vergüenza!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Los que están el la sala esa del BAR


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Los que están el la sala esa del BAR



eso es de horizonte final no? menudo asco de final aun me viene a la memoria de vez en cuando...


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> eso es de horizonte final no? menudo asco de final aun me viene a la memoria de vez en cuando...



Sí, el doctor William Wear, el que diseño la nave Event Horizon y ese motor gravitaciona de la leche. 

Pues así están los del BAR


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

Solo 1 tiro a puerta del atletico en la segunda parte. Asi puede pasar de todo...


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Final bien!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)

El _calbo _este que no vuelva a pitar nada


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2021)

Otro de la cuerda de munuera Montero, Gil Manzano ect ect


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Os lo dije... relajación total!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Solo 1 tiro a puerta del atletico en la segunda parte. Asi puede pasar de todo...



Y un gol ejejejej bueno ha pitado el arbitro el final, cuando el levante tenia una contra....


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitraje ilegal
Qué le pasa al calvo con las tarjetas?
Se ha tragao penaltis, fueras de juebo, faltas persistentes... ha sacao to las tarjetas que no han sacao en to la temporada...ha regalao penalti de lo más dudoso que se ha visto

Inconstitusional
Ilejal
Atroz


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

El nivel de arbitraje en nuestro país es de chiste... pero el problema es más grave, porque cuando se analizan las jugadas en el BAR deberían de mejorar la cosa... pues peor, la cosa va a peor. Y con jugadas muy claras.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Y el domingo contra el Betis!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitrarios de lo peor en la lija más normalita del mundo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Oct 2021)

A segunda hijos de PVTA


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Os lo dije... relajación total!
> Pozdrawiam.



Tras un inicio bastante bueno del Atleti, tras el primer gol es cierto que ha habido relajación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Solo 1 tiro a puerta del atletico en la segunda parte. Asi puede pasar de todo...



hostias continuas a joao felix,,una zancadilla a carrasco no pitada en el area..una mano brazo tampoco pitada..2 penales RIDICULOS...y hostias ya mas hostias


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

La más normalita lija dermundo con arbitrarios de malísima calidad


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El nivel de arbitraje en nuestro país es de chiste... pero el problema es más grave, porque cuando se analizan las jugadas en el BAR deberían de mejorar la cosa... pues peor, la cosa va a peor. Y con jugadas muy claras.



Con lo facil q era antes lo de la mano por ejemplo, accion voluntaria o involuntaria....ahora lo hacen segun le dan la ganas al arbitro


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Lo de lamejorlijadermundo
alguien se lo cree?

lamejonlijadermundo
jajajaja

la liga bananera dermundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Liga ilegal


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Bueno, os dejo llorando aquí y el domingo me pasaré para ver cómo pincháis en el Wanda ante er beti! Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, colchoneros a dormir sexto en la liga incluso el rayo está por encima de vosotros jejejeje! 
Hasta el domingo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Arbitrarios antiatléticos
Nos odian a rabiar
Se les nota en el arbitraje
Me descojono


Partidazo del Atleti. El Cholo muy bien. Joao es un artista, el mejor dermundo actual. Griezmann partidazo y Cunha.

El resultao está trucao. 

El calvo iba to burlao hoy
Es una conspiración antiatlética
No me jodas. Un día vale, pero to los partidos?
No me jodas
Que les follen!

Atleeeeeeti
ATLEEEEEETI!


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Con lo facil q era antes lo de la mano por ejemplo, accion voluntaria o involuntaria....ahora lo hacen segun le dan la ganas al arbitro



Ahora la cosa es todavía más sangrante, porque hay jugadas claras que no pitan y después otras que no son penalti y las pitan. Al menos antes, era una decisión exclusiva del árbitro que tenía que juzgar en segundos. Ahora teniendo tiempo de por medio y gente en el zulo ese del campo donde están metidos, encima meten la pata. Son cosas incomprensibles. 

Pero vaya, que la están cagando en infinidad de partidos, no solamente hoy. Es una cosa de locos.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, os dejo llorando aquí y el domingo me pasaré para ver cómo pincháis en el Wanda ante er beti! Jejejeje!
> Pozdrawiam.





IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, colchoneros a dormir sexto en la liga incluso el rayo está por encima de vosotros jejejeje!
> Hasta el domingo!
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Y De Paul, muy buen partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Cuántas tarjetas ha sacao el calvo?
Es para abrir una investigación. Aquí hay una trama arbitraria


----------



## El Juani (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y De Paul, muy buen partido.



Junto con Joao y Cunha. A mi hoy la defensa del Atleti me ha parecido horrible.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Arbitrarios antiatléticos
> Nos odian a rabiar
> Se les nota en el arbitraje
> Me descojono
> ...



Ahora resulta que la culpa de no saber administrar el resultado es del árbitro, verdad? Venga ya!! Pero si muchas veces os han dado penalti que ni lo eran que me estás contando! A llorar al valle!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

La lija está trucada 
Con arbitrariedadecs muy descaradas


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Me hace mucha gracia
Que se jodan
Nos odian a rabiar


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, colchoneros a dormir sexto en la liga incluso el rayo está por encima de vosotros jejejeje!
> Hasta el domingo!
> Pozdrawiam.



Los puestos en la tabla son absurdamente engañosos y lo peor es que vendrá Noviembre y volverán a cancelar partidos que no se cancelan en ninguna otra liga de Uropa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ahora resulta que la culpa de no saber administrar el resultado es del árbitro, verdad? Venga ya!! Pero si muchas veces os han dado penalti que ni lo eran que me estás contando! A llorar al valle!
> Pozdrawiam



cuando cojones nos han dado un penal regalado..anda vete a pastar


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Oct 2021)

Bueno, no lloréis más y nos vemos el domingo a las 15:15 que me temo que me lo voy a pasar en bomba.
Viva er beti manque pierda!!
Buenas noches!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!!!

Jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

El calvo ese que vuelva a arbitrar a su pueblo


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cuántas tarjetas ha sacao el calvo?
> Es para abrir una investigación. Aquí hay una trama arbitraria



5 amarillas al atletico y al levante solo 2 amarillas y una roja, cuando el partido estaba terminado  tremendo, el cholo se ha quejado de las faltas y las pocas amarillas para el levante


----------



## Lemavos (28 Oct 2021)

@artemis 




Hasta el barça en quiebra va a quedar delante vuestro


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Los arbitratios están trucados
El resultado nos da igual

Jajaja

Las arbitrariedades nos están quitando muchos puntos en
la-lija-mas-normalita-tirando a malilla-der-mundomundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

La mano que ha pitao de Lodi, que no es penalti y eso lo sabe todo el mundo. Lo ha pitado porque entre medias ha habido un penalti claro del levante con una mano clarísima.

Para no pitar esa mano del levante, han rebobinao pa atrás y se han sacao de la chistera esa mano de Lodi que NO es penalti y así se ahorran el penalti del levante y manipulan un poco la liga más trucá dermundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

El Atleti está jugando de maravilla
No tienen que mejorar nada de nada

Lo que tienen que mejorar es La Liga


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

Y los comentarólogos callan como putitas.

Parecen agentes de la trama arbitraria que hay montada con el VAR manipulando resultados


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

Esijimos una hinbestigasión
Hay una trama arbitraria
Nos han sacao unas 40 tarjetas en lo que llevamos de lija. Es algo desproporcionadísísísimo

Salimos a no sé cuántas tarjetas por partido. Una amarilla cada 2 faltas que nos pitan o algo así.

Es demasiado absurdo todo


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

*Tú loco




*


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

Nos tienen ALOCAOS los arbitrarios


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

La liga es ilegal
Inconstitusional
Brvtal
Y atroz


Tenemos equipazo y jugamos al júrgol de maravilla. Eso está claro, no hay duda.
Es la liga la que está mal
Que se jodan!
Arbitrarios antiatléticos, dejad de sacarnos tarjetas, de hacer la vista gorda cuando nos hacen penalti y de pitarnos penaltis que no son! 

Basta ya de mabipular resultados!
Nos han robao no sé cuántos puntos ya los "errores" arbitrarios y las bajas por jugadores sobretarjeteados.

Que se nota demasiado. 

Así ni hay liga ni nada de nada. Esto parece un jodido teatro Arbitrario.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> 5 amarillas al atletico y al levante solo 2 amarillas y una roja, cuando el partido estaba terminado  tremendo, el cholo se ha quejado de las faltas y las pocas amarillas para el levante



el Atleti es el equipo que menos faltas comete y el que más tarjetas recibe. Salimos a tarjeta cada 2 faltas que nos pitan o algo así. 

Muy normal todo.
Los árbitros nos odian.
Al Cholo mo le pueden ni ver, no sé por qué, le tienen en el punto de mira siempre.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el Atleti es el equipo que menos faltas comete y el que más tarjetas recibe. Salimos a tarjeta cada 2 faltas que nos pitan o algo así.
> 
> Muy normal todo.
> Los árbitros nos odian.
> Al Cholo mo le pueden ni ver, no sé por qué, le tienen en el punto de mira siempre.



Al cholo lo tienen en el punto de mira desde q era jugador. En la liga española iban tmb a por el los arbitros


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

6 segundos antes de la mano de Lodi se producía una mano clarísima en el área del Levante con el calvo a 2 metros de distancia y dos jugadores del Atleti con opciones de remate dentro del área:







El VAR está trucado y manipula resultados.

Hay una trama arbitraria en la Lija hezpañorda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

*Ahora que digan que eso no es penalti y el de Lodi sí...*
*
No cuela.
*
*El VAR manipula resultados y van a por el Atleti*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2021)

Sí, sí, pero cero autocrítica al juego del Atleti frente al penúltimo de la liga, a lo mejor no haría falta llorar por tanto penal


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

El Atleti juega fantástico. Está entre los tres mejores equipos de uropa. Da gusto verles jugar.

Lo que hay que mejorar es la Liga hezpañorda de baja calidad arbitraria y VAR manipulador


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

La liga odia al Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

La Liga odia al Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

El VAR venía supuestamente a corregir errores, pero se ha convertido en una herramienta de manipulación arbitraria


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

Ya no podemos hablar de "errores arbitrarios" sino de *manipulación* arbitraria y amaño de resultados.

El VAR se toma su tiempo para manipular deliberadamente.

Podemos hablar claro ya de manipulación arbitraria en La Liga hezpañorda.

La cantidad de tarjetas que está recibiendo el Atleti es algo demencial. Recibe tarjeta cada 2 faltas que le pitan, a pesar de ser el equipo que menos faltas comete.

Y el cholo es el entrenador más expulsado de la lija.

Hay una trama arbitraria contra el Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

_A algunos les molesta que estemos vivos_


----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

Mañana nos vemos en este hilo colchoneros que de momento estamos a 5.
Viva er beti manque pierda!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Ya no sólo de la liga hezpañorda, en to uropa, *Joao Félix* es probablemente en la actualidac el mejor jurgolista dermundo.

No sé si se puede decir. 

Pero alguien tenía que decirlo y se ha dicho.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya no sólo de la liga hezpañorda, en to uropa, *Joao Félix* es probablemente en la actualidac el mejor jurgolista dermundo.
> 
> No sé si se puede decir.
> 
> Pero alguien tenía que decirlo y se ha dicho.



Pues hoy empieza partido en el banquillo  

Los elegidos por Simeone son: *Oblak; Trippier, Savic, Giménez, Hermoso; Koke, De Paul, Correa, Carrasco; Griezmann y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Muy normal que no juegue Joao Felic, el miércoles tienen un partido dvrísimo


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes colchoneros! Ya queda poco para el partido contra el Betis así que a ponerse las pilas hoy que el rival no es perita en dulce y os puede dar un susto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

Mi porra 1-1
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Rodri, un regreso al pasado

El atacante de Talayuela jugó con 12 años en el infantil del conjunto rojiblanco. Hoy es uno de los jugadores de moda de LaLiga tras su despegue en el Betis.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Rodri, un regreso al pasado
> 
> El atacante de Talayuela jugó con 12 años en el infantil del conjunto rojiblanco. Hoy es uno de los jugadores de moda de LaLiga tras su despegue en el Betis.



Toda la suerte para Rodri en el partido de hoy se lo merece el chaval.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Golasooooo


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Que golazo de carrasco


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Golasooooo



Queda mucho partido y tú sabes que el At.madrid se relaja y mucho.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Pues Trippier tiene pinta de que se puede perder el partido del Liverpool


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

Coño, que también hay hilo del Pateti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

Me está decepcionando er Beti. Con lo bien que venían y no están haciendo nada. Demasiado respeto.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Al Atleti se le atraviesan Levantes de la vidac, el Betis no es que sea el coco precisamente


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Bueno, no no quiere sacar ninguna amarilla al Betis.

Por la mitad de la cuarta parte, a nosotros nos habrían sacado 3 tarjetas ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Hoy han añadido 2 minutos en la primera mitad. Los dos últimos partidos o segundos de añadido en la primera parte.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Y un penalti a De Paul, que bueno, como los penaltis nadie sabe cuándo son, pues nada. Para el Atleti no hay penaltis a favor


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Bueno, pues han tenido el segundo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

Visto lo visto los arbitros vienen a hacer su trabajo, muerto el barsa esta liga para el madrid por decreto. Son basura.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Nos anulan el segundo *golazo *
"fuera de juebo" de los que hay que avisar a la NASA para que nos preste un telejcopio timo-ejpasial o algo*...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Nos quitan un córner por la cara

El fuera de juebo lo ven, el córner no


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

Es el momento de Joao con espacios


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Y el golazo de Griezmann,

Dise el arbitrario que es falta...


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Excelente segunda parte pero no hay goles


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Golazo del Betis en PP


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Por fin, 2-0


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

De Paul está inspirao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

Qué mal hecho está el wanda que no cubre a todos los espectadores.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué mal hecho está el wanda que no cubre a todos los espectadores.



Esta cayendo la del pulpo de lluvia encima  y el partido ya se acabo, el betis lo ha matao en propia puerta


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué mal hecho está el wanda que no cubre a todos los espectadores.



Pues como todos los estadios prefieren pedir desde 50 hasta 150 mortadelos a que se llenen los estadios


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Golazo de Joao Maravillao


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

Tiene un partido contra el Liverpool y tiene cuatro cambios que no hace


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Golazo de Joao Maravillao



Y lo parece, 100% legal

Edito 3-0


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

Grande Joao


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Golazo de Joao Maravillao



Primero anulado y luego valido por el VAR, q luego os quejais  buen gol del portugues, q coja confianza ante partido de liverpool


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Seguimos con los derribos a Joao Maravillao


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

No falla, Savic en la zaga portería a 0


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

El Atleti jugando fenomenal, como siempre.

Habría sido el colmo que el árbitro o el VAR anulara el gol en propia puerta del Betis.

Resultado corto. Deberían haber sido 4 o 5 goles.


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Oct 2021)

A ver si tenemos suerte y se ahogan los espectadores madriles con el agua


----------



## artemis (31 Oct 2021)

Menuda soba le hemos pegado a los gandaluces a la hora de la siesta... Ya veras cuando se levante @hastalosgueb original y lo vea


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

Molestamos a pesar de los arbitros. Mejor sabe la victoria. Forza atleti.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

Enhorabuena colchoneros!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## hastalosgueb original (31 Oct 2021)

Un mal rato lo tiene cualquiera. No quiero hijos con buenos principios, decía el gitano...


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Menuda soba le hemos pegado a los gandaluces a la hora de la siesta... Ya veras cuando se levante @hastalosgueb original y lo vea


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

El atleti tiene un partido aplazado con el Granada, que no es el Athletic


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El atleti tiene un partido aplazado con el Granada, que no es el Athletic



Si, es verdad y el madrid contra el sevilla, casi nada


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes, acabo de llegar, veo que hemos ganado jeje


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, acabo de llegar, veo que hemos ganado jeje



Estás ahí en Madrid?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2021)

Pues hoy nos han tangao otro penalti de libro.

Han anulado un gol a Mario Hermoso, por dudoso o dudosísimo fuera de juego, otro gol de Griezmann por una supuesta falta dudosa o dudosísima...y no sacan tatjetas nunca por todas las faltas reiteradas que nos hacen, cuando al Atleti le sacan tarjeta cada 2 o 3 faltas que le sancionan, a pesar de ser el equipo que menos faltas comete.

Parece que los arbitrarios y el VAR van a por el Atleti de forma descarada. Nos tienen odio. Es descaradísimo. 

Un día sí, otro también, el otro también...todos los días! No tenemos un arbitraje que no nos perjudique y determine el desarrollo del partido o el resultado.

Sin el odio arbitral, el Atleti sería líder ahora mismo con varios puntos de ventaja respecto al segundo clasificado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Nov 2021)

El miércoles volvemos a ver a Joao Félix Maravillao, el mejor jurgolista dermundomundial en la actualidac, probablemente gracias al equipazo que le acompaña. 

El Atleti es actualmente uno de los 3 mejores equipos de júrgol de uropa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2021)

Apuesto 10 afganis a que habrá robo en Liverpool..


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Apuesto 10 afganis a que habrá robo en Liverpool..



Bueno partidazo mañana liverpool-atletico con el recuerdo de la prorroga y posterior eliminacion de los ingleses


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Van Dijk, Matip, Tsimikas, Fabinho, Henderson, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Salah, Mané y Jota.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

El milan y oporto empatando...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

Bueno, a ver el Pateti.
Con la prepotencia de Klopp casi que voy con los patéticos.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

La peña llorando mientras cantan la mierda esa...


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Buenas noches colchoneros! Toca sufrir hoy, no? Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Se habra saludado el klopp y el cholo?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Los british se arrollidan ante el nwo..


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Amarilla para hermoso en el minuto 7... por donde entra el moromierda...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Hermoso es muuuuyyyyyyyyy torpe..... Se flipa mucho...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hermoso es muuuuyyyyyyyyy torpe..... Se flipa mucho...



Ese chaval se revoluciona en los partidos o algo asi


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2021)

Cagoensuputamadre


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Primera llegada, primer gol de los piratas...

Lo tenéis chungo, indios...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Defensa penosísima del Atleti....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Falta Savic


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

El peseyé va perdiendo tambien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hermoso es muuuuyyyyyyyyy torpe..... Se flipa mucho...



Pero algunos lo piden para la selección. Se le va la perola con mucha facilidad.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Segunda llegada, segundo gol....


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2021)

Joder vaya toalla


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Felipe se ha comido 2 de momento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

2-0. Los equipos españoles nos lo tenemos que hacer mirar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Madre mía.... Os puede caer un carretón... Ojito...


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Felipe, Hermoso y Correa están horrorosos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Defensa penosísima del Atleti....



Los dos goles culpa del Felipe ese, un muerto, hace bueno a Eric Garcia.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Lo único salvable es que el Oporto no va ganando


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Felipe, Hermoso y Correa están horrorosos



Menuda novedad, preguntate quien los pone ahi...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo único salvable es que el Oporto no va ganando



ya acabaron empate


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Nov 2021)

La diferencia a parte del dinero que es la obvia, es el ritmo de juego, en España se juega al toquecito, moverse lo minimo, no correr y no cansarse, te coge un equipo ingles y te folla.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Salah haciendole trajes a hermoso


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Nov 2021)

El Atletico se basaba en su defensa, hoy no le queda nada.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Suarez desentona no se mueve


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

VAya regalos les hacemos, y Suarez muy mal...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

¿ Roja ?????


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

roja para felipe te cagas...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

En serio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Roja? En serio?
Pero de qué? Roja por qué?
Pues fale, salimos a tarjeta por cada falta


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Cada falta que nos sancionan es tarjeta. Es alucinante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

GANE la apuesta,,que nos iban a tangar....
pero bueno ..que se deje simeone del cancerigeno 5-3- 2


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Hostia que puta vergüenza


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

Bueeeeeno.... Voy poniendo hilo musical al hilo de Atleti @artemis :


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Roja? En serio?
> Pero de qué? Roja por qué?
> Pues fale, salimos a tarjeta por cada falta



El equipo más tarjeteado de Europa por algo será.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Nov 2021)

Menuda roja sacada del nabo, que se vea que no solo los arbitros españoles son pesimos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Por qué al Atleti le sacan una tarjeta cada vez que nos pitan falta?

Por qué nos dejan con 10 siempre?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Amarilla a coke a suarez... que sigan protestando. Y hermoso con amarilla contra salah


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El equipo más tarjeteado de Europa por algo será.
> Pozdrawiam.



a casemiro hoy le han perdonado dos tarjetas rojas.

No lo entiendo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Y ahora el peseyé va ganando, vaya día


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por qué al Atleti le sacan una tarjeta cada vez que nos pitan falta?
> 
> Por qué nos dejan con 10 siempre?



Y todavía tienes los santos cojones judas de preguntar eso? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueeeeeno.... Voy poniendo hilo musical al hilo de Atleti @artemis :



Te molan los videos de los sudacas... Un poco sospechoso lo tuyo


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Uyyyyy!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

correa fuera, suarez fuera, hermoso fuera


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda novedad, preguntate quien los pone ahi...



A quien habrías puesto tu hoy listo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y todavía tienes los santos cojones judas de preguntar eso?
> Pozdrawiam.



venga, ciervo, dime si hoy casemiro no debía haber visto roja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Te molan los videos de los sudacas... Un poco sospechoso lo tuyo



Es el padre de quién tú ya sabes....


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

el Atleti es el equipo que menos faltas comete y que más tarjetas recibe, en uropa y en hezpain


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es el padre de quién tú ya sabes....



Nadie sabe quién es su padre, su madre no se acuerda quien la preño de todos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Nov 2021)

Están siendo muy poco inteligentes, se lo ponen a huevo al árbitro.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

El Madrid femenino hasta le ganaría al At. Madrid hoy joder es que parecen señoritas de infantiles.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el Atleti es el equipo que menos faltas comete y que más tarjetas recibe, en uropa y en hezpain



No sé si lo dices en serio o estás intentando tomarnos el pelo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Roja? En serio?
> Pero de qué? Roja por qué?
> Pues fale, salimos a tarjeta por cada falta



Amarilla al menos sí era.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2021)

Roja porque Felipe no le ha mirado a la cara al árbitro. Un sudaca!! Que no le mira al árbitro ario.
Los fascistas holandeses se caracterizan por eso.
Igual que los alemanes.

Por eso me encanta hablarles en ruso cada vez que tengo ocasión.
Se huele su mierda a la distancia.

Dicho lo cuál, a sacar a la chavaleria y que nos expulsen a 6


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Tarjetita por aquí sí

Tarjetita por allá no

Penalti por aquí sí

Por allá penaltis no...

El júrgol no es asín eh. 
Es otra cosa.

Chapionlic un poquitito adulterada, no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Amarilla al menos sí era.



una amarilla clara. Ya está. 
Eso no es roja jamás


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Estas almeno le pondrían ovarios hoy ante el Liverpool si jugarán jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Que nos ejpliquen esa roja o vamos a pensar que es absolutamente arbitraria.

Sólo le pasa al Atleti estas cosas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

El cholo no gusta

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!


----------



## Lemavos (3 Nov 2021)

@artemis GORDO

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

u he visto a Casemiro meter los tacos en toda la espinilla, de forma gratuita, y el arbitrario pita falta sólo.

Algo no entiendo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> una amarilla clara. Ya está.
> Eso no es roja jamás



Luego parece que le ha llamado varias veces y se ha hecho el loco...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Luego parece que le ha llamado varias veces y se ha hecho el loco...



eso no es motivo de roja jamás. A no ser que el arbitrario quiera afear un partido


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Golllllll
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ver la jugada repetida en una televisión inglesa y eso no es roja ni de coña... incluso lo dicen los comentaristas ingleses... lo que pasa es que parece que la roja se la saca por algo de después no??? O porque Felipe pasa del árbitro o qué?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Espero que por verguenza el cholo se vaya a su querido pais...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Es que desde que tenemos el 5 3 2 es penosala defensa


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> eso no es motivo de roja jamás. A no ser que el arbitrario quiera afear un partido



Pero no hay que tentar la suerte... tiene menos luces que una patera.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Y a correa ya tarda en quitarlo...


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

La defensa bastante penosa la del Atleti.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Nov 2021)

Le han perdonado el gol al atelti por la roja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

El jurgol está arbitrariamente adulterao y el Atleti no maneja ni una rienda en esos temas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Vaya la roja a Felipe fue por la falta..no por estar lejos


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Llegan a dar ese gol y hoy terminan a hostia limpia


Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que por verguenza el cholo se vaya a su querido pais...



El cholismo está mverto, eso de salir a jugar al 1-0 te lleva a la nada


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

otra de hermoso...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Le han perdonado el gol al atelti por la roja.



túvestás chalao
Ha sido fuera de juego como una catedral. Ponte gafotas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Nov 2021)

Están noqueados ahora mismo.


----------



## Lemavos (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Tarjetitas por aquí
Al Atleti no le pitan faltas, sólo le sacan tarjetas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Se nota quien jugó contra el burley con 10 suplentes


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que por verguenza el cholo se vaya a su querido pais...



El que te tienes que ir eres tú y cumplir con tu palabra, que no tienes ni palabra ni dignidad...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Si el Liverpool es fuerte en el centro del campo.que seguimos con un 532


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

2 goles en 2 cagadas defensivas como en la ida..la cosa era cuando empezamos a espabilar llegó esa roja


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

La chiampionligue está adulterá
El resultado mos da igual


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Toma...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Tomaaaa HIJOSDEPVTA


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Venga coño... Jajajajajja


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Nos anulan el golazo
Jajajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

A mamarla guiris


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Cuidado que el var lo anula


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Gol bien anulado.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

No hay fuerande juego


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

La chiampionligui ta dulterada
El resultado nos da igual


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Hay días en los que da igual lo que hagas que pierdes igual


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La chiampionligui ta dulterada
> El resultado nos da igual



Pero a ver qué coño de partido estás viendo tú?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Quitamos 2 delanteros..y a tomar por saco el partido


----------



## Lemavos (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero a ver qué coño de partido estás viendo tú?
> Pozdrawiam.



una estafa arbitraria con una expulsión que ya me contarás, ciervo!
Las rojas que le perdonan a Casimiro cada día te parecerá correptísimo


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Perder contra el Líverpool puede pasar. 

Pero así no. Con estafas arbutrarias permanentes pues queda feillo. Esto no es championlic


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

El peseyé ni merece ir ganando ni ser primero de grupo


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

No nos pita ni una falta a favor
Alucinante
Y los saques de banda son pa el Líverpool por decreto

Qué cosa más rara


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

PVTO GUACAMAYO FUERA DEL ATLETICO


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

debut de javi serrano, de la cantera. Algo positivo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Los minutos de la basura...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Nos deja un saborcillo como a adulterado


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 826474



Quitando las bromas, ¿Por qué le costará tanto marcar en la champions?


----------



## Lemavos (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Hostia por eso echaron a Griezmann


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

La patada en la cabeza a Trippier no ez roja, esa zolo ez aparilla


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Que pinta herrera en este equipo joder


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

El Atleti no maneja ni una rienda en temas arbitrarios.

Eso hay que trabajarlo en los despachos o algo, porque nos quita muchos puntos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Esa es roja, colega arbitrillo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Intedezantes rodillazos que pegan en el Peseyé 

Penalti y le pueden empatar


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Cunha se quedaba solito. Es un poco roja 

Jajaja


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti no maneja ni una rienda en temas arbitrarios.
> 
> Eso hay que trabajarlo en los despachos o algo, porque nos quita muchos puntos.



Eso es culpa del entrenador que no vale para salir al extranjero y le pasa de todo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Y a los comentarólogos les parece todo muy normal

jajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Que verguenza.


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Madre mía.... Os puede caer un carretón... Ojito...



Como visionario no te debes ganar la vida...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2021)

Vaya robo.
Contra 11 no nos hubieran ganado ninguno de los dos partidos. Y jugando una puta mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Partidazo del Atleti, tal y como nos lo han adulterado no se puede pedir nada más al equipo.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Hoy el cholo se queda a saludar a todo el mundo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Nov 2021)

Asco de arbitros


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Qué es lo que hay a la izquierda del niño Torres???


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué es lo que hay a la izquierda del niño Torres???



Su hijo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Menuda banda son los del Peseyé apra que no se jueguen los minutos finales


----------



## Lemavos (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué es lo que hay a la izquierda del niño Torres???



El niño de torres XD


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Estas hubieran hecho mejor partido de lo que hicieron los paquetes del At. Madrid hoy almeno no hubieran hecho tanto el ridículo en Liverpool.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

El resultado, en estas circunstancias, nos da igual.

Lo que queda al descubierto aquí es la trama arbitraria.

El Atleti sólo juega al júrgol


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Muy acertado Oblack en la entrevista. 

_"Qué vamos a hacer? Nosotros jugamos en el campo. No podemos influir en las decisiones arbitrales."_


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué es lo que hay a la izquierda del niño Torres???



Ahora es más el niño Tower, que se ha puesto fuertecito, el ciclo del pollo y arroz básicamente


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Algo tiene que mover el Atleti con el tema arbitrario. No podemos salir a jugar sin manejar ni una jodida rienda arbitraria. 

Los grandes equipos de uropa manejan esas riendas y es algo normalizao. 

De eso no sé quién se tiene que encargar, pero alguien no está moviendo esos hilos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

Contra todo y contra todos ! ❤#AtletiForever


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Menuda mierda, espero dimisiones


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2021)

*Makkelie.
arbitrario de chianpionlig





*


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Cuántas tarjetas nos han sacao esta temporada?

tenemos el récord guines ya o k?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (4 Nov 2021)

Bueno colchoneros a dormir calentitos esta noche y ya nos veremos por aquí el domingo que os toca un duro rival en la liga el Valencia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Y Savic cuándo termina de cumplir la condena de la temporada pasada?

No sé cuántos penaltis en contra llevamos. Y nos han ejpulsao ya a Giménez, a Griezmann, a Felipe. Y Savic aun cumpliendo condena de la temporada pasada. Hoy cuántas amarillas nos han mostrao? cinco?

a ver quién nos expulsan pa el prósimo partido...

faltas parese que no cometemos muchas, pero casi todas acaban en tarjeta. Es un dato curioso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Nov 2021)

Menudo 2 robos al patético contra el Piscinas Hígado

La expulsión de Griezzman y la de este partido.

En fin, es su sino.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Mencanta cuando los comentarólogos analizan los abusos arbitrarios al Atleti. Su frase preferida es: "puede parecer desproporcionado, pero *con el reglamento en la mano*..."

Cuando juega el Atleti van con el reglamento ese, el que cambia cada día según quién juega, en la mano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



es lo que hay..gracias a equipos MORUNOS como el liverpool te piden 100 millones por cualquier central


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Nov 2021)

Compre cuatro criptos ATM. Igual habria que poner un hilo sobre ATM en el subforo de criptomonedas.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver que nadie se llame a engaño:

Si de medio campo palante tienes buenos jugadores pero "molestas" en la competición que sea pues para eso están los arbitros: para ir quitando fichas. Y te las quitan de delante o de detrás, de dónde sea.

En lo que no tienen culpa los arbitros es en que tengamos jugadores con menos picardía que un lactante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

Si seguimos con el cáncerigeno 532 seguiremos sufriendo en defensa


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Nov 2021)

Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres


Clattenburg arbitró la final de Champions de 2016 entre los madrileños. Admite que el gol de Ramos fue en fuera de juego y que pitó el penalti a Torres para compensar.



as.com


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Nov 2021)

Reconociendo que nos robaron una copa de europa.

Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres - AS.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

A ver si bajamos la media de expulsión, 5 tarjetas y dos penaltis en contra por partido...


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2021)

Buscando enlaces me hallo


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Suerte colchoneros pero para los intereses del Real Madrid pues que gane o empate el Valencia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2021)

El violencia ya se ha cargado a Trippier


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)

Como cambia la defensa con Savic


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> El violencia ya se ha cargado a Trippier



El violencia dice jajajajaja! Pero que cabronazo que eres jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2021)

Penalti que nos roban


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2021)

Gooool de Suárez


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2021)

Partidazo que esta haciendo De Paul


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Suárez 
Suárez
Su
Su 
Suárez


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

El golazo del año
Griezmann


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)

CHICHARRO


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Nos quieren anular el tercero


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hoy que vamos ganando añadirán 10 minutos? O dejarán los 3 minútos clásicos, como vimos ayer?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

7 minutos


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

El gol del violencia nace en una falta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)

Golazo del Valencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Festival de tarjetas, para no variar


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)

Se veia venir


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Valencia sí! Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Colchoneros dais pena os han hecho un CELTA hoy jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2021)

Arbitro decente por fin, partidazo y la pena que nos meten de balon parado siempre.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

El cholo tiene que poner a estas tías que de seguro lo harían muchísimo mejor jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## noc555 (7 Nov 2021)

Esta liga es una revienta apuestas


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Otro robo arbitrario al Atleti

El segundo gol del Violencia nace en una falta clara que no pita. Añaden 7 minutos de no se sabe qué. Tarjetitas tarjetitas y sensación de que el árbitrario era el que más empujaba al Violencia...empate y fin a los 7 minutos justos, ni 1 segundo más.

Atraco arbitrario y van ya a atraco arbitrario por partido.

El Atleti miy bien. Partidazo, buen júrgol. Golazos y nada, todo bien por parte del Atleti.

Los arbitrarios ens roban


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Me cito a mi micsmo:



《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy que vamos ganando añadirán 10 minutos? O dejarán los 3 minútos clásicos, como vimos ayer?



se ve a la legua que los arbitrarios son los que más empujan


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

La lija está servida a los merengues desde el comité arbitrario

los arbitriajes al Atleti son de acoso y derribo


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me cito a mi micsmo:
> 
> 
> 
> se ve a la legua que los arbitrarios son los que más empujan



Tú no te cansas de llorar? Haz autocrítica por lo menos una vez en la vida joder!
Os habéis dormido en los últimos minutos del partido y eso se paga caro y déjate de mariconadas de que si añaden minutos o no o de que si el árbitro esto o lo otro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2021)

Manera más tonta de dejarnos 2 puntos


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2021)

Menuda puta mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tú no te cansas de llorar? Haz autocrítica por lo menos una vez en la vida joder!
> Os habéis dormido en los últimos minutos del partido y eso se paga caro y déjate de mariconadas de que si añaden minutos o no o de que si el árbitro esto o lo otro.
> Pozdrawiam.



tú has visto el partido?

Con 3 minutos de añadido, como vimos ayer en el partido de los merengues que le tangaron al rayito, estaríamos hablando de algo? No, verdad?

Has visto tú hoy un partido para añadir 7?

Has visto el segundo del valencia, que nace con una falta como un castillo que no pita?

Has visto las tarjetas amarillas que ha empezado a sacar al Atleti en el tiempo desproporcionado de descuento? El arbiyratio empujando al Violencia.

Has visto cómo pita el final nada más empatar, a los 7 minutos justos, ni 1 segundo más. 2 goles durante el añadido y no se añade ni 1 segundo más, se pita el final y que les quiten lo tangao...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

La liga está adulterada con decisiones arbitrarias


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> tú has visto el partido?
> 
> Con 3 minutos de añadido, como vimos ayer en el partido de los merengues que le tangaron al rayito, estaríamos hablando de algo? No, verdad?
> 
> ...



Mira veo que tu fanatismo te impide hacer autocrítica y todo es culpa de los demás según tú pues nada sigue así de ciego y de no ser capaz de ver qué os habéis confiado y dormido en el 90+2 y en el 90+6 y eso amigo se paga muy caro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Al Atleti le han tangao ya no sé cuántos puntos. Deberíamos ser líderes con 15 o 20 puntos de ventaja.

No hay un partido que no nos tanguen con arbitrariedades, expulsiones tarjetas a cascoporro, penaltis que no existen...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Repasas este hilo, jornada tras jornada y ahí están contados uno por uno todos los atracos arbitrarios


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Al márgen de los atracos arbitrarios, el Atleti ha hecho un partidazo.

Partidazo de Suárez

Griezmann ha metido el que es probablemente el golazo del año

Y el equipo entero muy bien. Bien planteado por parte del Cholo.
Buen júrgol

El Atleti es el equipo que mejor juega con diferencia de la lija adulterada.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Próximo partido en liga en el Wanda contra Osasuna así que espabilad.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Resúmen:

90 minutos de júrgol bonito del Atleti sin incidencias, salvo el gol en PP de Savic de rebote en el despeje de Oblack. 3-1 que podían haber sido 4 o 5 y el Valencia nada de nada de nada...pero nada

7 minutos de añadido por no se sabe qué. El Valencia mete un gol que nace en una falta clarísima que no se revisa ni na, pa què.

El arbitrario saca 2 o 3 tarjetas amarillas al Atleti y empieza a dar la ventaja siempre al valencia, en córners que no son, banda que no es para ellos, faltas que cometen y no pitan, faltas que no existen y les conceden... Lo típico. El arbitrario empujando al Valencia.

Gol del empate del Valencia en un saque de esquina a segundos de cumplirse los 7 minutos de añadido y el arbitrario pita el final del partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

- Puede un arbitrario condicionar el desarrollo y el resultado de un partido? 

Sí, claro. Lo vemos todos los días. Los arbitrarios condicionan el desarrolo y el resultado de los partidos. El Atleti está en el punto de mira arbitrario.

- Está La Lija manipulada arbitrarimente?

Total.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Las arbitrariedades están favoreciendo a algún equipo en concreto?

Todos sabemos a què equipo se favorece por decreto


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

La Liga no existe, son arbitrariedades en un 70% y el 30% restante un poquito de júrgol.

No hay competición. 

Lo de Lamejorlijadermundo no sé a quién se le ocurrió, porque lo que vemos cada jornada es La Lija más manipulada arbitrariamente dermundo. Una lija bastante pobre y adulterada con todo tipo de arbitrariedades escandalosas.

Penaltis que no existen para unos, penaltis claros que no se revisan para otros, lluvias de tarjetas para unos por menos de nada, tarjetas claras que jamás muestran a otros...

*Estamos probablemente ante la peor liga duropa y no sé si dermundo. Un ejpectáculo lamentable.*

Ya uno no va a ver un partido de júrgol, sino cómo se adultera el desarrollo y resultado de un partido de forma arbitraria.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hoy en día no pagaría la entrada de un partido de júrgol adulterado


----------



## Hero of the day (7 Nov 2021)

La mano de Suárez en el tercero del Atleti es mejor obviarla, claro, no sea que te fastidie tu discurso victimista.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hero of the day dijo:


> La mano de Suárez en el tercero del Atleti es mejor obviarla, claro, no sea que te fastidie tu discurso victimista.



por qué inventas? 
El arbitrario ha pitao no se sabe qué, así, al tuntun, en plan "yo pito algo y luego que lo miren...a ver si lo anulamos o q" en ese plan. 

Han intentao anular ese gol y han tenido que concederlo con la cara violeta porque no había nada de nada que revisar.

Se ha comentado en el hilo unas páginas atrás, que han intentado anular ese gol por la cara.


----------



## Pablem0s (7 Nov 2021)

Cornudo hijo de la gran puta, rompedor de ilusiones, ojalá pronto quedes moñeco con la ponzoña.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hero of the day dijo:


> La mano de Suárez en el tercero del Atleti es mejor obviarla, claro, no sea que te fastidie tu discurso victimista.



el penalti al rayito se revisó?

Ah, que ni se revisó ni nada!

Ok


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Nov 2021)

Los futboleros sois basura


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Los arbitrarios tienen miedo a pitar un penalti en contra a los blancos?

Pueden recibir represalias o algo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hay que preoteger a los arbitrarios. Si tienen que pitar un penalti en contra al madrid, que no tengan miedo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Le toca un arbitriaje al Madrid como los que sufre cada jornada el Atleti y Floren te monta rápido una campaña de propaganda merengue que tiembla La Lija


----------



## Hero of the day (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> por qué inventas?
> El arbitrario ha pitao no se sabe qué, así, al tuntun, en plan "yo pito algo y luego que lo miren...a ver si lo anulamos o q" en ese plan.
> 
> Han intentao anular ese gol y han tenido que concederlo con la cara violeta porque no había nada de nada que revisar.
> ...



Lo ha anulado por fuera de juego, pero al revisar el VAR han visto que no lo era. En lo que no se han fijado es en las manos de Suárez, bastante claras cuando detienen la imagen.

Y lo que le piten o dejen de pitar al Madrid me la trae floja, no soy del Madrid. Simplemente te niegas a aceptar la realidad de que el Atleti, y mayormente Simeone, la ha cagado tirándose atrás, y ha perdido un partido que tenía en su mano por cagón.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Hero of the day dijo:


> Lo ha anulado por fuera de juego, pero al revisar el VAR han visto que no lo era. En lo que no se han fijado es en las manos de Suárez, bastante claras cuando detienen la imagen.
> 
> Y lo que le piten o dejen de pitar al Madrid me la trae floja, no soy del Madrid. Simplemente te niegas a aceptar la realidad de que el Atleti, y mayormente Simeone, la ha cagado tirándose atrás, y ha perdido un partido que tenía en su mano por cagón.



se ha tirao atrás?
Qué dices?
Ha metido 3 y podían haber sido 5 o 6 goles. 

Pero has visto el partido?

90 minutos Atléticos. El Violencia (el equipo que más faltas comete de la liga) nulo. Un tiro al palo en un jaleo y nada más. El primer gol del Violencia ha sido de Savic en PP en un despeje de Oblack.

De dónde se sacan 7 minutos de añadido hoy? Los que le quitaron ayer al rayito? Por qué?

Por qué hemos recibido 2 o 3 tarjetas amarillas en ese añadido? Cuántas tarjetas nos van a sacar esta temporada? (A pesar de ser uno de los equipos que menos faltas comete) siempre se buscan alguna excusa, por protestar! Hala, venga! Amarilla! Tarjetita pa ti! Qué cutre, no?

Si hay 3 tarjetas y 2 goles en el añadido, no debería haber prolongado al menos 1 segundo más? 1 segundo, que no ha esperao ni a los 7 minutos, estaba con el pito en la boca pa acabar el partido en cuando ha marcao el Violencia el empate.

Pero es que en esos 7 minutos, el arbitrario es el que ha empujado al valencia, concediendole faltitas que buscaban donde no había, no pitando faltas claras, como en el segundo gol dwl Violencia, que nace de una falta como un castillo. Eso no se revisa? Ese gol no debió subir al marcador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

*Nos están empapelando a tarjetas "por protestar"
*


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

"Por protestar"


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Jajaja

Lamejonlijaduropa


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

El Cholo ya acojonao cuando le preguntan

"Culpa mía, culpa mía"

Como se le ocurra protestar le sacan roja el siguiente partido. Es el entrenador más expulsao de la historia del júrgol?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

La lija está manipulada
Hay persecución arbitraria al Atleti
Sépase


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Cuántos partidos deberían regalarnos para compensar los puntos que nos han atracado en lo que llevamos de temporada?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Es un espectáculo lo que está haciendo el Cholo en LaLija.

Alguien se imaginaría al Carlo Ancelitto entrenando al Alteli 

No nos duraría ni dos jornadas.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Nov 2021)

Con esta defensa nos vamos a comer una polla como la de camavinga , totalmente vergonzoso, que puta banda , que puta banda ..

Alavés, levante , Valencia.. cuando será el próximo ridículo? 

Por cierto, que le pasa a oblak ? Parece echenique o el langui.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Con esta defensa nos vamos a comer una polla como la de camavinga , totalmente vergonzoso, que puta banda , que puta banda ..
> 
> Alavés, levante , Valencia.. cuando será el próximo ridículo?
> 
> Por cierto, que le pasa a oblak ? Parece echenique o el langui.



no has visto el partido, a que no, ciervo?

Partidazo del Atleti 90 min. Hasta el atraco.

Por cierto, Griezmann ha metido el que podría ser el gol del año. Échale un ojo. Golazo alucinante.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Mira


Pásmate


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

El Atleti es el único que da espectáculo en LaLija adulterada.

El resto de equipos regados con ayuditas arbitrarias, muy pobres. Una lija bastante pobretona que están intentando adulterar con el VAR y decisiones arbitrarias cada jornada.

El Atleti a estas alturas debería ser líder en solitario a 20 puntos del segundo si no fuera por el acoso y derribo arbitrario.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no has visto el partido, a que no, ciervo?
> 
> Partidazo del Atleti 90 min. Hasta el atraco.
> 
> Por cierto, Griezmann ha metido el que podría ser el gol del año. Échale un ojo. Golazo alucinante.



Soy abonado del atleti , hijo de puta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Soy abonado del atleti , hijo de puta.



q vas a ser tú abonao, con la cara de ciervo que tienes
Pa abonao, lo que tengo aquí colgao


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Ahora vienen los agentes merengues abonaos...

Vosotros a atracar al rayito, que júrgol poco. Estilo Carletto Ancielitto: autobús y a cazar alguna contra, penalti no revisado y que os quiten lo atracado.

El rayo llevó todo el júrgol y la posesión. Gracias a que se lesionó el tigre y el penalti ese que no quisieron ver.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Nov 2021)

Y este subnormal quien coño es?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Lija bonita dicen los comentarólogos no paran de repetirlo, como queriendo hacer ver lo que nadie ve 

Está fea de cojones la lija. 

Pero fea fea.

Ya no sólo porque esté adulterada, es que no se ve espectáculo jurgolístico por ningún lado.

Quitando el golazo de Griezmann, o el gol del tigre, el resto júrgol de segunda división.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

La lija es de segunda división y arbitrarios de pueblo


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

En serio. Dónde está el júrgol espectáculo en La Liga? Alguien que haya visto un poco de jurgol recuerda una liga más fea que la actual?

A mí me da la sensación de estar viendo júrgol de segunda división. Partidos rocosos y engorrosos, tanganas arbitrales cada jornada, jaleos, fútbol somnífero...Se resuelven la mayoría de partidos en el tiempo de añadido, siempre con polémicas, árbitros protagonistas...

la liga es antiestética


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

Ya que no lo hace ni el árbitro ni el VAR, vamos a revisar la jugada del segundo gol del Violencia.

Si eso no es falta "con el reglamento en la mano" y ese gol sube al marcador y el VAR "con el reglamento en la mano" no revisa esa jugada, pues hay que decur que La Lija está amañada arbitrariamente:



Ponedlo a cámara rápida, lenta, normal... Con reglamentos en la mano, sin reglamentos en la mano...como os de la gana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

Atraco!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

*Contra todo*
*Contra todos*
*♡*


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

El regreso de Griezmann está siendo glorioso.

Por momentos me parece que juega mejor incluso que cuando se marchó.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

*¡Siempre igual! ¡Siempre igual!*


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

Atraco!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

En youtube están eliminando también hasta los vídrios de atracos arbitrarios?

No puede ser!


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2021)

El VAR ordenando eliminar vídrios de atracos arbitrarios de yutube con la cara todo violeta?

hunanimidad arbitraria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2021)

Y otro gol de Diego costa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2021)

y griezman le dan otro partido extra de sancion,,que cojones LA UEFA nos quiere derrior por lo de la superliga


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

*Sólo falta que Pepe vuelva al Madrid*


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sólo falta que Pepe vuelva al Madrid*



Como se nota que falta un año sólo para el mundial...

Cuando se marchó pedía el oro y el moro para renovar y ahora le vale cualquier sueldo, tócate los cojones.

Dicho esto yo me le traía sin dudar, necesitamos un central como él


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como se nota que falta un año sólo para el mundial...
> 
> Cuando se marchó pedía el oro y el moro para renovar y ahora le vale cualquier sueldo, tócate los cojones.
> 
> Dicho esto yo me le traía sin dudar, necesitamos un central como él



Eso he pensado yo. Se largó porque el Inter le pagaba una morterada y fracasó. Ahora quiere volver. Si lo hace espero que sea a coste cero y asumiento su rol de suplente.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Como se nota que falta un año sólo para el mundial...
> 
> Cuando se marchó pedía el oro y el moro para renovar y ahora le vale cualquier sueldo, tócate los cojones.
> 
> Dicho esto yo me le traía sin dudar, necesitamos un central como él



Yo tmb me lo traia, encima saldria barato y ambos ganan: el jugador sigue jugando para el mundial y el atletico refuerza la defensa que justo este año no esta tan segura como los ultimos


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Onces iniciales

*Atlético de Madrid*: Oblak; Vrsaljko, Savic, Felipe, Hermoso; Carrasco, Llorente, Koke, Lemar; Correa y Griezmann.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)

Es el momento para una victoria contundente...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver còmo nos la lían hoy


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Ya nos acaban de tangar un saque de esquina para empezar...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)

Esta griman enchufado...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

El central la saca con el brazo. No sé si hay que revisar eso o k...?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Pues parece que no hay que revisar esa. Paradón del central con el brazo...


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es el momento para una victoria contundente...



Pufff pues el partido pinta de 1-0 gol de atletico en segunda parte y gracias


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

No quieren poner ni la repetición de la parada del central con el brazo. Es tremendo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)

sangre


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> sangre



Calienta de paul


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Ya empiezan con las tarjetitas...

Por qué? 

Por protecstar?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Tarjeta pa Griezmann por...
No sabemos por qué


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

A mí me gustaría ver la repetición del paradón que ha hecho el central con el brazo, sacándola prácticamente bajo palos al tiro de Griezman.

No la ha revisado el VAR...

Pero lo alucinante es que no han puesto ni la repetición en toda la primera mitad. Como si nunca hubiera ocurrido...

No pueden poner la repetición?

Qué tratan de esconder?


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tarjeta pa Griezmann por...
> No sabemos por qué



Digno de cuarto milenio


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya empiezan con las tarjetitas...
> 
> Por qué?
> 
> Por protecstar?



Parece, por protestar de forma ostensible.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece, por protestar de forma ostensible.



ostensible 

Imaginaos a Griezmann, con cara de confusión, diciendo con su asento franchute "nu egs falta..."

Muy ostensipla, si, mazo ostensiple jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

autobus autobusero del osasuna


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Llorente no está llegando nada. A ver si se anima


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Empieza segunda parte, a ver q tal


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Metía a Suárez - Cunha


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Se echa en falta a tripper en defensa


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2021)

Otro partido de mierda cortesía del cholismo


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> autobus autobusero del osasuna



Porque el Atleti no está haciendo lo mismo


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

10 min para el final y 0-0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Otro partido de mierda cortesía del cholismo
> 
> Porque el Atleti no está haciendo lo mismo



yo veo 8 osasunos en el borde del area


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Como el Atleti se ha adelantado en el marcador, añadiran 7 minutos...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)

Que angustia de gente...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Y nos sacarán 3 amarillas en el añadido...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2021)

Gol de carrasco


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Empiezan las tarjetitas amarillas...


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que angustia de gente...



ya te digo, gol de felipe en el 86!! primer disparo a puerta


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yo veo 8 osasunos en el borde del area



Y los hay, los hay, el problemón hoy es el tiro a pverta


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

3 min de descuento solo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Palo Carrasco! 

Jajaja

Carrasco es un mago

Se merecía ese gol


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Nov 2021)

Putamadre mas dificil darle al palo


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Putamadre mas dificil darle al palo



y sin portero


----------



## Suprimo (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

Carrasco es una locura como se mea en todos los que se le van echando encima. Se regatea a 5 en una baldosa.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff pues el partido pinta de 1-0 gol de atletico en segunda parte y gracias



Tenia q haber apostaoo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y los hay, los hay, el problemón hoy es el tiro a pverta



bienvenido a los partidos de la seleccion desde 2008


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Nov 2021)

El Atleti es el único equipo de la Lija que da espectáculo jurgolístico de calidac. Da prioridac al juego, al espectáculo, a la estrategia, al jurgol...

Muy bien el Atleti, como siempre. Bien el Cholo moviendo al equipo. Todos fenomenal, en la misma línea. Hoy no se ha producido la escabechina arbitraria. Bien.


----------



## artemis (20 Nov 2021)

Buena segunda parte, Llorente necesita recuperar la forma y Correa eligiendo la peor opción como casi siempre, lástima que no entrara el balón de Carrasco


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2021)

Buenas noticias, van a echar a Carlos Velasco Carballo, jefe de la mafia arbitral, el que no hace ni un año, viendo que el atleti se encaminaba al titulo ataco al club por un partido contra el villareal y desde entonces empezamos a dejarnos puntos y a que nos pitarán penaltis en los últimos minutos para evitar que salieramos campeones....

A tomar por culo, desgraciado... ahora vestirán que te han colocado en la Uefa como un ascenso, pero sabemos que te han echado... hasta nunca


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Buenas noticias, van a echar a Carlos Velasco Carballo, jefe de la mafia arbitral, el que no hace ni un año, viendo que el atleti se encaminaba al titulo ataco al club por un partido contra el villareal y desde entonces empezamos a dejarnos puntos y a que nos pitarán penaltis en los últimos minutos para evitar que salieramos campeones....
> 
> A tomar por culo, desgraciado... ahora vestirán que te han colocado en la Uefa como un ascenso, pero sabemos que te han echado... hasta nunca



Si eso es verdad, lo han echado, hacia falta un cambio. Y sabes quien es el sustituto o que el suena? El sevillano Medina Cantalejo, que opinas de el?


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si eso es verdad, lo han echado, hacia falta un cambio. Y sabes quien es el sustituto o que el suena? El sevillano Medina Cantalejo, que opinas de el?



Con muchas precauciones, ya veremos, a los que no les gustara es a los vikingos...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

Llego muy joven al atletico y dio mucho por esta camiseta, una pena que acabe su carrera con esa forma

*9 grandes momentos en la carrera del Kun Agüero*


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Nov 2021)

Al final Oblak no fue nominado al The best


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Al final Oblak no fue nominado al The best



Ni courtais, menudo robo  

*Un árbitro al margen de la ley*


----------



## fieraverde (23 Nov 2021)

Buen partidito mañana en el Wanda para tomarse unas birras..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

Veamos el robo que nos tendrá preparada la FIFA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Al final Oblak no fue nominado al The best



Quizá porque estamos encajando más goles de lo normal por estar usando una defensa de 5 y debilitando el centro del campo


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Espero que no nos empapelen a tarjetas, ni nos expulsen a alguno, ni nos piten muchos penaltis en contra. Eso nos pondría las cosas muy complicadas. 

Si no se produce la escabechina arbitraria, podemos ganar el partido.


----------



## fieraverde (24 Nov 2021)

Vamos pallá.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Simeone no da opción a la sorpresa: *Oblak; Marcos Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Hermoso, Carrasco; Koke, De Paul, Lemar; Griezmann y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Hoy gol de Savic


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Estoy hasta los cojones de Tebas.... El mandril juega hoy y su próximo partido es contra el cerdilla el DOMINGO, nosotros jugamos hoy y nos enfrentamos a un equipo descansado el SABADO a LAS 18:30, ni tres días enteros de descanso cuando otros tienen 4 DÍAS... y no es la primera vez que pasa esta temporada... HASTA LOS HUEVOS

SOLOS CONTRA TODO Y CONTRA TODOS


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

El newcastle a por tripier...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

theo is down


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy me caguewn


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

El Liverpool con el equipo b


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

Indios... Pa que veáis que os tengo aprecio estoy viendo vuestro partido y no el del R. Madrid.... 

Bueno... También porque el Cheriff - RM es un partido de mierda, también.... Y paso de ver al Gaydiola contra el Enano Hormonado, me dan mucho asco los dos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

Por cierto... Se está repartiendo algo de leña por ambas partes... No sé si acabarán 22 jugadores en el campo al final del partido...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Hemos salido bien pero ya estamos cayendo en el sueño de los justos...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por cierto... Se está repartiendo algo de leña por ambas partes... No sé si acabarán 22 jugadores en el campo al final del partido...



Como se ponga el partido muy bronco, no terminan ni de coña los 22 en el campo


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Indios... Pa que veáis que os tengo aprecio estoy viendo vuestro partido y no el del R. Madrid....
> 
> Bueno... También porque el Cheriff - RM es un partido de mierda, también.... Y paso de ver al Gaydiola contra el Enano Hormonado, me dan mucho asco los dos...



No me extraña que quieras ver al CAMPEÓN DE LA LIGA, Cuando fue la última vez que viste a tu equipo jugar competición europea?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

Muchos errores propios del Atleti....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Savic recibe caricia de theo....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No me extraña que quieras ver al CAMPEÓN DE LA LIGA, Cuando fue la última vez que viste a tu equipo jugar competición europea?



Pues hace dos temporadas, chaval...

Y lo de campeones del regalo que os hicieron culés y merengues es verdad, eso sí....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Muy mal las perdidas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

El Griezzmann para mí que es maricón.... Vaya chut de mierda...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Ya están con las hostias


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues hace dos temporadas, chaval...
> 
> Y lo de campeones del regalo que os hicieron culés y merengues es verdad, eso sí....



Vaya zasca jajajaj pues quedo primero de su grupo el espanyol y cayo en dieciseavos contra el equipo ingles del wolves, decente actuacion q tuvo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

No creo que sea pedir mvcho que vayan ganando o al menos que lo intenten, no entiendo por qué salen tan anestesiados


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

marca liverpool al oporto, buena noticia pa atletico


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Marca el liverpool, estamos ahora segundos de grupo...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Marca el liverpool, estamos ahora segundos de grupo...



mala noticia pa atletico, han anulado el gol al liverpool


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Y otra hostia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Nov 2021)

Hay que tocarle los huevos al Giroud... Va caliente y ya tiene una amarilla...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Que no se tiren mas al suelo que este arbitro no pita esas mierdas joder...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

El partido de momento debe de estar patrocinado por Cvetara con tanta galleta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido de momento debe de estar patrocinado por Cvetara con tanta galleta



como en los viejos tiempos de italia


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Mala primera parte, muchos pases fallados, el árbitro nos pita nada a favor


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

No nos pita ni una mísera falta clara a favor. Ni una, ni dos seguidas. No sé. Eso no sólo nos rompe todos los intentos de elaborar jugadas de ataque, sino que nos deja vendidos constantemente.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Bueno ahora mismo los dos partidos empatados a cero en el wanda y liverpool, esto obligaria al atletico a ganar en oporto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno ahora mismo los dos partidos empatados a cero en el wanda y liverpool, esto obligaria al atletico a ganar en oporto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 848851



si ganamos tambien tendriamos que ganar si o si


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si ganamos tambien tendriamos que ganar si o si



si liverpool gana a oporto no, el empate valdria al atletico en ultimo partido


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Acompañar al Barsa sería un desastre eh...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Ahora si gol del liverpool


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Acompañar al Barsa sería un desastre eh...



ya te digo, los dos en la europa league  

venga ahora si, buena noticia pa atletico, gol del liverpool de Tiago encima


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Lemar esta fundido, hay que sacar al negro


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Pues nada que todavía va a dar el susto el Milan


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Vaya entrada del nigga


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

entraron correa y lodi, a ver si hace algo el atletico


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Simeone con las manos en los bolsillos...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Simeone con las manos en los bolsillos...



Cara de preocupacion, no sabe que hacer


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Lo de las contras es digno de estudio...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Ha faltado el pelo del xoxo de una nancy para el primero en contra, menos manos al bolsillo


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

muchos pases imprecisos


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

dos cambios mas en el atletico, menos de 15 min pa el final


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Que paradon, no era fuera de juego...


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Se veía venir con este correcalles absurdo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Pues ahí teneis lo que se han trabajado el partido


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que paradon, no era fuera de juego...



y gol del milan, se veia venir


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Jopder


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

LA aptitud de los jugadores es culpa directa del cholo que para eso esta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

y este es el milan que tenia 1 puto punto..hoy ni dios le quita el balon


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Ahora somos ultimos, GRACIAS CHOLO


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> LA aptitud de los jugadores es culpa directa del cholo que para eso esta...



ahora mismo ultimo de grupo el atletico y la defensa del atletico aguas  q desastre


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Savic faltal


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

La que ha tenido Cunha, si es que la ha sacado de pverta


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

El arbitrario no ve falta jamás si se la hacen al Atleti, es algo paranlrmal. No hay manera de que nos pite una falta a favor.

Y Cunha, no puedes fallar esa.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Ahora los ultimos minutos a jugar lo que no se ha jugado en todo el partido, como siempre...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Savic faltal



remata solo en el area pequeña


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Si revisamos las faltas que nos ha pitao a favor ha sido como un 10% de las que nos han hecho.

Estos arbitriajes en champions le quutan mucha credibilidac a la competición


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora los ultimos minutos a jugar lo que no se ha jugado en todo el partido, como siempre...



ya empezo, clarisima ocasion de cunha


----------



## Hermericus (24 Nov 2021)

Pues puede ser que el unico español en octavos sea el Real Madrid.

El Atletico, ni la Europa League


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2021)

Sencilla y llanamente, lo que se merece el atletico. El medico campo es pobre, Marcos Llorente y Koke son dos jugadores muy parecidos, que ofrecen algo de garra, pero no tienen nada mas. Luis Suarez y Griezman, estan ya para retirarse. Solo destacaria Carrasco.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> LA aptitud de los jugadores es culpa directa del cholo que para eso esta...



Este juego está agotadísimo, no dan más de sí


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Y el penalti a Correa tampoco?
Venga, hasta luego


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Y dale con tirarse...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues puede ser que el unico español en octavos sea el Real Madrid.
> 
> El Atletico, ni la Europa League



el villareal lo tiene facil pa pasar. Pues nada atletico a ganar en oporto


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este juego está agotadísimo, no dan más de sí



La solucion es clara, un nuevo proyecto, no es la primera vez que salen los jugadores asi y la cagan...

CHOLO FUERA

@artemis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> el villareal lo tiene facil pa pasar. Pues nada atletico a ganar en oporto



este año es un tnato extraño como si estuvieramos todos fuera de forma,..en europa..y mañana betis y real sacaran a los suplentes en la EL como si fuera la copa del rey


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2021)

Creo que el atlético debe vencer su miedo a estar sin Simeone. Con lo que cobra se puede pagar el salario de dos buenos jugadores.


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Fatal el equipo, fallando casi todos los pases, los rebotes no nos hemos llevado ni uno, el árbitro no nos ha pitado ninguna falta que nos hacían... Ahora a ganar a Oporto


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

60.000 espectadores pasando frio para ver esta puta mierda...


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La solucion es clara, un nuevo proyecto, no es la primera vez que salen los jugadores asi y la cagan...
> 
> CHOLO FUERA
> 
> @artemis



Eres gilipollas, a ver si celebraste la Liga este mismo año y fue por el espíritu Santo... Si es que eres tan tonto que tienes que ser ciervo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La solucion es clara, un nuevo proyecto, no es la primera vez que salen los jugadores asi y la cagan...
> 
> CHOLO FUERA
> 
> @artemis



O cambian o le cambian, porque en la pacoLiga es igual lo que sucede


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Luego que se esta perdiendo la aficcion, normal con estas mierdas...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y el penalti a Correa tampoco?
> Venga, hasta luego



hombre. ha sido chafuuunnn


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Los arbitriajes al Atleti son una auténtica escabechina.

El arbitrario ha decidido que no nos pitaba no una falta a favor, nada. Nos han dado patadas de todos los colores y ha sancionao sólo las que eran brutales.

Por otra parte, al mínimo contacto, pitaba falta a favor del Milan.

Es algo muy descarado. No son una o dos, son una decena de faltas en cada parte que no ha pitado y ha dejado seguir, dejándonos a uno o dos jugadores rodando por el suelo.

Así cuesta mucho. Es como imposible. No se puede llegar a elaborar una jugada de ataque, es imposible.

El arbitriaje champion parecem arbitriajes de pueblo.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Eres gilipollas, a ver si celebraste la Liga este mismo año y fue por el espíritu Santo... Si es que eres tan tonto que tienes que ser ciervo



Yo prefiero que pierdan pero que salgan a jugar, no a hacer cabalas argentinas... La liga tambien la ganamos de chiripa, no se que coño habia que celebrar...


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo prefiero que pierdan pero que salgan a jugar, no a hacer cabalas argentinas... La liga tambien la ganamos de chiripa, no se que coño habia que celebrar...



Definitivamente eres un puto ciervo, por eso dices que no había nada que celebrar, al ignore paleto


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

En la última jornada nos volverán a hacer otro arbitriaje "champions"?

Ya está bien!


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2021)

@artemis gordo JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Ahora la prensa merengue dirá que el Cholo tal o cual, pero ni mu van a decir de 20 faltas que el arbitrario no ha querido sancionar. Faltas reiterdas constantemente. 

Si no se sancionan esa cantidad de faltas a uno de los dos equipos, podemos decir que el arbitriaje es arbitrario? Que el arbitriaje champions está manipulao o k? O no se puede decir?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo prefiero que pierdan pero que salgan a jugar, no a hacer cabalas argentinas... La liga tambien la ganamos de chiripa, no se que coño habia que celebrar...





artemis dijo:


> Definitivamente eres un puto ciervo, por eso dices que no había nada que celebrar, al ignore paleto



No pelearse entre atleticos  a ver el cholo ha hecho muchisimo por el atletico, un dato que vi el otro dia: ha quedado en el podio de la liga durante los ultimos 10 años con dos ligas ganadas ante los todopoderosos madrid y barcelona y con menos recursos. Eso nunca se habia visto, ha conseguido otros titulos y el partido de hoy, pues si, muy malo....pero de estos durante una temporada siempre hay unos cuantos. Si gana en oporto se clasifica y despues de un partido como este, siempre viene un bueno


----------



## Spengler (24 Nov 2021)

El cholismo es una secta destructiva.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 60.000 espectadores pasando frio para ver esta puta mierda...



Jode mvcho porque tienen buena plantilla, deberían de pensar más en el que paga


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Qué frustración. Ver a Carrasco agarrao durante 20 metros y el árbitrario deja seguir...por favor! Qué clase de arbitrario es ese?

O ver a Carrasco rodar por el suelo, que recupere el balón suárez, verle rodar por el suelo y el arbitratio deja seguir? Pero vamos a ver? Esto qué es?

Está amañada la champions, cabrones!!!


----------



## Lemavos (24 Nov 2021)

@artemis gordo XD


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Jode mvcho porque tienen buena plantilla, deberían de pensar más en el que paga



y esta noche le falto el lesionado joao felix


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

El Atleti no gusta a la UEFA 
Le quieren dar un correctivo o algo, apartarnos. No les gusta el Atleti. Nos han puesto unos pitbull de arbitrarios para una escabechina en cada partido.

La temporada pasada no nos permitieron juegar en casa y nos mandaban a rumanía. 

A alguien no le gusta el Atleti en champions.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 848937
> Ver archivo adjunto 848938
> 
> 
> @artemis gordo JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS





Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 848939
> 
> 
> @artemis gordo XD



Jojojo los tenia bien guardado ahi


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti no gusta a la UEFA
> Le quieren dar un correctivo o algo, apartarnos. No les gusta el Atleti. Nos han puesto unos pitbull de arbitrarios para una escabechina en cada partido.
> 
> La temporada pasada no nos permitieron juegar en casa y nos mandaban a rumanía.
> ...



Yo prefiero quedar cuarto que terceros


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Luego ves un arbitriaje al farsa, como el de ayer, y te quedas con el culo torcido viendo como anulan golazos a sus contrarios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Yo prefiero quedar cuarto que terceros



si, viendo como va el tema, dan ganas de tomárselo a cachondeo. 

Pero que se jodan. La última jornada salimos a ganar y que nos roben o que hagan lo que les de la gana. 

Ole ole ole, Cholo Simeone!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Que nos pongan el grupo más feo, que nos pongan el doble partido con el Liverpool, que nos pongan un pitbull de arbitrario en cada partido...

Contra todo y contra todos!

Atleeeeeti!
Atleeeeti!

Contra el oporto vamos a salir a jugar igual que siempre, a jugar al júrgol. Y que nos estafen con otro arbitriaje champions si les da la gana, eso es cosa suya


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si, viendo como va el tema, dan ganas de tomárselo a cachondeo.
> 
> Pero que se jodan. La última jornada salimos a ganar y que nos roben o que hagan lo que les de la gana.
> 
> Ole ole ole, Cholo Simeone!!!



Esa es la aptitud! no esta todo perdido todavia


----------



## road runner (24 Nov 2021)

Pobre gente.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Definitivamente eres un puto ciervo, por eso dices que no había nada que celebrar, al ignore paleto



Al ignore te vas tú, alucinado...


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Qué paja más gostosaaaaaa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

Y Diego Costa marcando goles y asistiendo en Brasil


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué paja más gostosaaaaaa



Que buena foto, ahi con el malagueño Brahim, que jugo de titular encima


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Nov 2021)

Si los arbitrajes fueran revisables, recurribles o algo, que los arbitrarios y el VAR recibiera sanciones de partidos sin arbitrar o algo así, el júrgol sería una competición. Se andarían con mucho más cuidao y no veríamos las escabechinas arbitrarias que estamos viendo cada jornada.


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya falta poco para la eliminación del Atlético


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Que buena foto, ahi con el malagueño Brahim, que jugo de titular encima



Conocemos bien a Brahim... paisano y no veas de niño cómo hacía lo que le salía del ojete.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Contra el oporto espero que tengamos disponible a Joao Maravillao y a todo el equipo al completo.

Me gusta lo de salir a ganar. Me da buena vibra. Lo de que nos valga un empate ante una eliminatoria, suena bien, pero siempre es traicionero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

por eso debimos haber fichado a rafa mir por 14 millonesy no al brazuca ese por 30,ayer el mir no fallo


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Contra el oporto espero que tengamos disponible a Joao Maravillao y a todo el equipo al completo.
> 
> Me gusta lo de salir a ganar. Me da buena vibra. Lo de que nos valga un empate ante una eliminatoria, suena bien, pero siempre es traicionero.



Lucifer será el encargado de dirigir el encuentro. Buena suerte.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Forza atléticoooos. Buen humor siempre


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lucifer será el encargado de dirigir el encuentro. Buena suerte.



nos van a poner de árbitro otro orco fijo. Me la suda. Vamos a ir a ganar. Si nos quieren echar, que nos echen con su cara violeta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Ya nos timaron demasiadas veces y en alguna final también, con arbitrariedades rarísimas reconocidas por el mismo arbitrario, con recochineo y todo. Con eso ya contamos desde el inicio. Ese es su problema, no el nuestro. Lo nuestro es jugar al júrgol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

*Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!!!*

Con el Cholo siempre! a ganar cuando hay que ganar o a darlo todo hasta el final, lo que tenga que ser, pero con el Cholo, que es lo que les jode a los antiCholistas.


----------



## ravenare (25 Nov 2021)

Jajaja vengo de juerga y de postre me encuentro esto. Otro año que empatais con el Albacete en número de Champions....

Sois el nuevo Milán decía el gordo....toma Milán. Golpe de karma, revés de Nadal jajajaja.


----------



## 4motion (25 Nov 2021)

Tenéis al técnico más cobarde, inutil y mejor pagado.

Ánimo valientes.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (25 Nov 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Tenéis al técnico más cobarde, inutil y mejor pagado.
> 
> Ánimo valientes.
> 
> ...



Madridistas, saludad al campeón de liga.
Cada vez que un merengon ataca al cholo más ganas me dan de que se quede de por vida.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charlatan (25 Nov 2021)

UN JUGADOR QUE HASTA LOS 25 AÑOS JUGABA EN SERIE D SE HA FOLLADO AL ATLETICO...........ESE ES EL NIVEL DEL ATLETIOC HOY


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2021)

4motion dijo:


> Tenéis al técnico más cobarde, inutil y mejor pagado.
> 
> Ánimo valientes.
> 
> ...





Charlatan dijo:


> UN JUGADOR QUE HASTA LOS 25 AÑOS JUGABA EN SERIE D SE HA FOLLADO AL ATLETICO...........ESE ES EL NIVEL DEL ATLETIOC HOY



jajajajaja que adentro tenéis aun la liga del año pasado jajajajaja


----------



## Vikingo2016 (25 Nov 2021)

Simeone vete ya!! Mis condolencias a los buenos aficionados atléticos. 

Menuda estafa de entrenador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Es lo que tiene la champions, que te puede salir en el sorteo un grupo mucho más complicao que otro, o un arbitriaje no tan de champion y cosas así, o no tener disponible a jugadores importantes por sanciones y ese tipo de cosas, que lo hacen todo un poco más champions para unos u otrocs.

Es algo que forma parte de la champions, excepto para los equipos que suelen tener suerte en ese aspecto.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la champions, que te puede salir en el sorteo un grupo mucho más complicao que otro, o un arbitriaje no tan de champion y cosas así, o no tener disponible a jugadores importantes por sanciones y ese tipo de cosas, que lo hacen todo un poco más champions para unos u otrocs.
> 
> Es algo que forma parte de la champions, excepto para los equipos que suelen tener suerte en ese aspecto.



La verdad que le ha tocado un grupo muy jodio con liverpool, oporto y milan, quitando el primero los otros 3 estan muy igualados y asi ha pasado al final, que tienen opciones de pasar ronda los 3. Y a ver quien se queda fuera de champions y europa league, sera un buen palo para alguno. Si no vas a octavos, por lo menos la europa league consuela algo jugando mas partidos en europa y al final es un titulo mas


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que le ha tocado un grupo muy jodio con liverpool, oporto y milan, quitando el primero los otros 3 estan muy igualados y asi ha pasado al final, que tienen opciones de pasar ronda los 3. Y a ver quien se queda fuera de champions y europa league, sera un buen palo para alguno. Si no vas a octavos, por lo menos la europa league consuela algo jugando mas partidos en europa y al final es un titulo mas



si, hay champions y champions...hay muchas champions distintas en una champions...

Y el tema de los arbitriajes, qué os parece? Os parece que son arbitriajes champions?

Todo eso, le quita un poco de champions a la champions. Pero bueno, los que la organizan sabrán mejor...


El Atleti lo tiene complicadín, porque no depende sólo de ganar al oporto, qu no va a ser fácil, también de que el Milan no gana al Líverpool. 

Ya veremos qué pasa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

Hay que regresar al 442 .el 532 da cancer


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Yo no cambiaba nada de nada. Se está jugando muy bien. Me encanta el sistema que cambia durante el partido no es fijo, cómo juegan todos y los movimientos que va introduciendo el Cholo. Los que hemos seguido los partidos del Atleti no podemos decir que algo no funcione, porque muchos de los puntos que se han perdido han sido en partidos bastante "raros", donde han sido "otros factores" lo que más ha determinado el resultado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo no cambiaba nada de nada. Se está jugando muy bien. Me encanta el sistema que cambia durante el partido no es fijo, cómo juegan todos y los movimientos que va introduciendo el Cholo. Los que hemos seguido los partidos del Atleti no podemos decir que algo no funcione, porque muchos de los puntos que se han perdido han sido en partidos bastante "raros", donde han sido "otros factores" lo que más ha determinado el resultado.



Pero debilitar el centro del campo nos expone a las contras como la de ayer


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero debilitar el centro del campo nos expone a las contras como la de ayer



ayer lo que nos exponía fueron unas 30 faltas que no sancionó el arbitrario. Así es muy complicado elaborar jugadas de ataque.

Recuerdo algunas en las que Carrasco era agarrado del brazo durante 15 metros, el árbitro dejaba seguir, se la pasa a Suárez, le dereiban y sale rodando, el arbitrario dejaba seguir... Y así constantemente. Jugadas de ataque del atleti que eran frenadas derribándonos y el árbitro no sancionaba esas faltas.

Eso no sólo te impide elaborar el ataque, sino que te deja vendido con el equipo desubicado.

Así es muy complicado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Hay muchas formas de cargarse un partido, con arbitrariedades, haciendo la vista gorda a un montón de faltas.

El Atleti es uno de los equipos que menos faltas conete y el Milan es uno de los equipos que más faltas comete. 

Pues si miras las estadísticas, se sancionaron más faltas al Atleti, algo bastante raro. Sólo sancionó al milan 3 faltas brutales, pero perdonó la expulsión al Giroud, hizo la vista gorda con la mitad de faltas que nos hicieron...

Ese es el tema. Que las arbitrariedades también juegan partidos...


----------



## tururut12 (25 Nov 2021)

Me sabe mal y ojalá me equivoque pero el Atlético está practicamente eliminado porque el Liverpool ya no se juega nada y no se va esforzar mucho. Debería ganar por goleada al Oporto para clasificarse, lo que no parece sencillo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Me sabe mal y ojalá me equivoque pero el Atlético está practicamente eliminado porque el Liverpool ya no se juega nada y no se va esforzar mucho. Debería ganar por goleada al Oporto para clasificarse, lo que no parece sencillo.



tendría que ganar al oporto por 1 gol más de lo que lo hiciera el milan al líverpool

no es así?


----------



## tururut12 (25 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> tendría que ganar al oporto por 1 gol más de lo que lo hiciera el milan al líverpool
> 
> no es así?



En efecto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Contra el Oporto hay que salir con todo el arsenal arriba. Puede estar bonito el partido.

El opirto probablemente saldrá a impedir el júrgol, a destruir, contragolpear y a perder tiempo


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero, amego mio, lo de ayer fue un FRACASO sin más, y viendo lo que se viene encima debes ir preparando el discurso para vender que lo mejor para el farsa es la europa league... Puedes vender que es la oportunidad de ganar un título adaptado a vuestro nivel, y que puede ser la manera de ir a las champions porque via Liga os estáis jugando entrar a la tercera competición contra el rayo



Amego @artemis, que excusa barata te vas a buscar para intentar justificar el fracaso de que el Atlético no vaya a entrar ni a la Europa league?


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Amego @artemis, que excusa barata te vas a buscar para intentar justificar el fracaso de que el Atlético no vaya a entrar ni a la Europa league?



ya veremos, como vosotros, nos la jugamos en la última jornada, la diferencia, que nosotros jugamos en una fase de grupos con LIverpool, Oporto y Milan y vosotros con Bayern, Benfica y Dinamo de Kiev... como decías tu, en nuestro bombo jugabamos contra 15 champions y vosotros solo contra 6... la diferencia de calidad es evidente... y por no hablar de los arbitrajes que hemos sufrido, cosas que nunca has visto contra tu equipo...


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

*Otro Messías reina en el Wanda*







*Verdugos rojiblancos*


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> ya veremos, como vosotros, nos la jugamos en la última jornada, la diferencia, que nosotros jugamos en una fase de grupos con LIverpool, Oporto y Milan y vosotros con Bayern, Benfica y Dinamo de Kiev... como decías tu, en nuestro bombo jugabamos contra 15 champions y vosotros solo contra 6... la diferencia de calidad es evidente... y por no hablar de los arbitrajes que hemos sufrido, cosas que nunca has visto contra tu equipo...



O sea que las excusas son un grupo complicado y los arbitrajes vaya vaya, resulta que ahora el campeón de la Liga española debe de tener miedo del Milan y el Oporto.

Entonces a partir de ahora cuando hables de que el Barça se está milanizando significa que nos estamos haciendo grandes no??


----------



## artemis (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> O sea que las excusas son un grupo complicado y los arbitrajes vaya vaya, resulta que ahora el campeón de la Liga española debe de tener miedo del Milan y el Oporto.
> 
> Entonces a partir de ahora cuando hables de que el Barça se está milanizando significa que nos estamos haciendo grandes no??



Os hacen los arbitrajes que hemos tenido en champions esta temporada y estas llorando cinco años, así rápidamente, dos expulsados contra Liverpool, hicimos en Anfield 7 faltas y nos llevamos 6 tarjetas, uno en cada partido, sanción de 4 partidos a Savic, un arbitraje ayer que no nos pitaban ninguna falta que sufriamos y a la más mínima que tocábamos a uno de Milán falta, en cambio a vosotros os anulan goles del rival para que no perdáis

Y no son excusas, yo dije desde el principio que ayer los jugadores estuvieron fatal, muchos pases fallados y balones perdidos tontos


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Os hacen los arbitrajes que hemos tenido en champions esta temporada y estas llorando cinco años, así rápidamente, dos expulsados contra Liverpool, hicimos en Anfield 7 faltas y nos llevamos 6 tarjetas, uno en cada partido, sanción de 4 partidos a Savic, un arbitraje ayer que no nos pitaban ninguna falta que sufriamos y a la más mínima que tocábamos a uno de Milán falta, en cambio a vosotros os anulan goles del rival para que no perdáis
> 
> Y no son excusas, yo dije desde el principio que ayer los jugadores estuvieron fatal, muchos pases fallados y balones perdidos tontos



Por fin un poco de autocrítica hacía el final de tu post, vamos mejorando. Pero la autocrítica no la deberías dirigir hacía los jugadores que tenéis mucha mejor plantilla que Milan y Oporto, el Liverpool ya es otra historia. Deberías mirar un poco hacía el banquillo, a ese que se va a Turquía a injertarse pelo pero lo han timado, que alguna culpa debe tener de que el campeón de la Liga española esté el último de su grupo de Champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Me gusta cómo se ha quedao el asunto para la última jornadac. Cada vez me gusta más. Me pone eso de tener que ir a golear. Mola.

Otro escenario aparentemente más apetecible, rollo que nos sirviera un empate, podría hacernos ir con otro tipo de planteamiento.

Está bien así. A golear y punto. Peor sería que nos sirva un empate y que nos metan gol en el último minuto o algo así. Eso sería horrendo. Pero ir a golear es mejor, porque no hay nada que pensar, se va y se golea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Os hacen los arbitrajes que hemos tenido en champions esta temporada y estas llorando cinco años, así rápidamente, dos expulsados contra Liverpool, hicimos en Anfield 7 faltas y nos llevamos 6 tarjetas, uno en cada partido, sanción de 4 partidos a Savic, un arbitraje ayer que no nos pitaban ninguna falta que sufriamos y a la más mínima que tocábamos a uno de Milán falta, en cambio a vosotros os anulan goles del rival para que no perdáis
> 
> Y no son excusas, yo dije desde el principio que ayer los jugadores estuvieron fatal, muchos pases fallados y balones perdidos tontos



Adivina quién pagará el pato por lo de la chorrada de la Superliga


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

Con qué saldrías a oporto de inicio para golear? Cómo plantearías el partido?

Vamos a hacer de Cholo.

Pondría a Joao maravillao. Y también a Lodi. Y a Griezmann y a Lemar y a Llorente y a Luis Suárez, claro, y también a Correa. Carrasco también, porsupuecsto. Y a Cunha también, por qué no?

Pero también pondría a Koke, claro, y a De Paul, no sé si estará también Trippier...y atrás a Savic, a Gimenez, a felipe, a Hermoso, a versaliko también...Oblack claro está...no sé a quién me dejo..

Metía a todos. A todos!

Con qué once saldrías para golear con garantías al oporto?


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2021)

*Oblack**
Savic Gimenez Hermoso
Llorente Koke Lemar Carrasco
Joao*
* Suárez Griezmann*


Os gusta así?


----------



## fieraverde (25 Nov 2021)

Lo bueno del ridículo de ayer es que hay que ir a ganar a oporto , por que ir a empatar a oporto era perder , se le ha jodido el plan al cagón.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *Oblack*
> * Savic  Gimenez Hermoso
> Llorente Koke Lemar Carrasco
> Joao*
> ...



Pues si, ahora mismo es lo mejor que tiene en el equipo y tiene q salir a morir en el campo del oporto


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Por fin un poco de autocrítica hacía el final de tu post, vamos mejorando. Pero la autocrítica no la deberías dirigir hacía los jugadores que tenéis mucha mejor plantilla que Milan y Oporto, el Liverpool ya es otra historia. Deberías mirar un poco hacía el banquillo, a ese que se va a Turquía a injertarse pelo pero lo han timado, que alguna culpa debe tener de que el campeón de la Liga española esté el último de su grupo de Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849653



Éste ha ido varias veces a injertarse...


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

*Puede ser una gran noche*


----------



## MagicPep (26 Nov 2021)

trabajo en una lavanderia insdustrial de machaca y esta semana han venido los del Frente a lavar sus viejos murales de "nacios pa perder" y "elegidos para la derrota"... estaban descoloridos por el cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2021)

De los equipos hezpañoles, el Atleti era el único que parecía que podía competir por la champions este año.

A fakta de una jornada de las fases de grupos, si el atleti se queda fuera, tiene toda la pinta que la champions se va a Alemaniac o inglaterrat


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

*Hablemos del Atleti*


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2021)

Partido a partido

Contra el Cadiz nos han encasquetao al merengue GilManzano. Vamos a tener que sudar la gota gorda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Puede ser una gran noche*



Y cuando la jugaban Chelsea o el Manchester de MOU.nadie se quejaba..


----------



## El Juani (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Puede ser una gran noche*



Eres más malo que la carne pescuezo, cansaliebres


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Pocos cambios contra el cadiz, juegan los mismos q perdieron contra el milan  

Alineación del Atlético de Madrid: *Oblak; Savic, Giménez, Hermoso; Llorente, De Paul, Koke, Lemar, Carrasco; Griezmann y Suárez*.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Empieza el cadi dominando, te cagas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

Llorente de lateral..que está Luis Enrique ?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Partido soporifero y encima el foro va como una patata...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2021)

Koke esta para sentarlo


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> trabajo en una lavanderia insdustrial de machaca y esta semana han venido los del Frente a lavar sus viejos murales de "nacios pa perder" y "elegidos para la derrota"... estaban descoloridos por el cholo



Siempre sospechabamos que vivias de oler calzoncillos usados ajenos y ahora lo confirmas...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Partido soporifero y encima el foro va como una patata...



tipico partido del atletico q en la segunda parte mete un gol y se acabo


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Que caño de carrasco joder, si es que tenemos una de las mejores plantillas de eurasia...


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2021)

Pues gil Manzano le ha perdonado la segunda amarilla a Alex Fernandez


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Otra primera parte en la que el Atleti se va 0-0, empieza a ser preocupante


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Otra primera parte en la que el Atleti se va 0-0, empieza a ser preocupante



Nada fuera de lo habitual, es el plan preparado


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Primera parte anodina, sin nada que mencionar.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Gimenez se retira por precaucion al descanso por el golpe


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Primera parte anodina, sin nada que mencionar.



Y van...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Tantas bajas tiene el atletico? el banquillo del cadiz es el doble que del atletico


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Que barbaridad, todavia nos golean...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Es momento de meter a Versaliko y dejar a Llorente más llegada arriba


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Gol


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Goool de lemar, aleluya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Gol del negro ese que tenéis...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Menuda cara de alivio ha puesto el cholo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Nov 2021)

Nos vemos en la Europa League, coleguitas!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Menuda cara de alivio ha puesto el cholo



El Cholo es bastante payaso, la verdad...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Carrasco es un espectáculo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> tipico partido del atletico q en la segunda parte mete un gol y se acabo



Eso ya lo dijiste el otro dia, cansaliebres


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Lo que ha fallado Lemar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Jjajajajaja.... La que acaba de fallar Memphis.... Jajajjaja


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Bien, fallando goles cantados y nos meten contras


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ya lo dijiste el otro dia, cansaliebres



Y acerte, rascanalgas  gano al osasuna 1-0


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

A Griezmann le ha pasao un camión por encima 

Nada, nada...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y acerte, rascanalgas  gano al osasuna 1-0



Yo acabo de llegar y ya os he leido que la primera parte ha sido un coñazo

A ver si se anima ahora


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Golazo


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Cuando Llorente llega hasta el fondo es peligro al instante


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Que carambola jajaja


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo acabo de llegar y ya os he leido que la primera parte ha sido un coñazo
> 
> A ver si se anima ahora



Pues poco te has perdido, has llegado justo para los dos goles


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Golazo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Golazo


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Tuya, mía, tuya, suya, mía, tuya
Correita gol


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Gran jugada y enorme gol


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Ya sólo falta que vaya bien el foroc


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya sólo falta que vaya bien el foroc



Además de verdad


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya sólo falta que vaya bien el foroc



Eso es mucho pedir


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Por dónde se ha metido eso?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Por dónde se ha metido eso?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Gol del Cai.... Ese Cai... Oé...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Golazo de Cunha
Cañonazo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Cuña está pidiendo más minutos ya


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

0-5 joder


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por dónde se ha metido eso?



Por toda la escuadra


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Cholo es bastante payaso, la verdad...



No llega ni de coña al nivel del espanyolista medio representado por Guasch


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Bamonos al hilo del magerit, hoy RISAS


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

GilManzano ha pitao bien, hay que decirlo. Un arbitriaje limpio, sin cosas raras.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Cai.... Ese Cai... Oé...



Vaya capote que nos ha echado hoy tu club


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bamonos al hilo del magerit, hoy RISAS



El Madri gana al Sevilla...siempre pasa


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El Madri gana al Sevilla...siempre pasa



Pues hoy no será porque meta goles Ausencio


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No llega ni de coña al nivel del espanyolista medio representado por Guasch



A ver... So capullo... Guasch es periodista, no es ENTRENADOR ni imagen oficial de ningún equipo.... Y el Cholo sí...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Nov 2021)

Mejor el Llorente que el Luuk De Tronc ese, ¿eh?


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues hoy no será porque meta goles Ausencio



No seas gafe que luego de nombrarle las enchufa


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No seas gafe que luego de nombrarle las enchufa



Cada diec partidos le toca un gol


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cada diec partidos le toca un gol



La última vez que le nombrásteis en un hilo enchufó 2 chicharros

Luego ya le quitaron del 11 titular

Hoy está así que a callar  

Gol de Rafa Mir


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver... So capullo... Guasch es periodista, no es ENTRENADOR ni imagen oficial de ningún equipo.... Y el Cholo sí...



Guasch es la imagen del espanyolista medio... A ti te tengo en mayor estima, creo que eres algo más superior a Tomás


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Morata, en la línea roja

El español, para la *Gazzetta*, fue el peor en el partido _con_ el *Atalanta* y en Italia se da por hecho que volverá al *Atleti* al final del curso.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Morata, en la línea roja
> 
> El español, para la *Gazzetta*, fue el peor en el partido _con_ el *Atalanta* y en Italia se da por hecho que volverá al *Atleti* al final del curso.



Pues más le vale no volver, porque no va a ser titular

Yo creo que se le botan de la Juve le buscaran otro club, aunque sea pequeño


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Siempre le quedará la selección paco, donde juega por decreto


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues más le vale no volver, porque no va a ser titular
> 
> Yo creo que se le botan de la Juve le buscaran otro club, aunque sea pequeño



Pues a ver donde acaba, con el cache y sueldo q tiene, no aceptara irse a un equipo pequeño


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Siempre le quedará la selección paco, donde juega por decreto



Sin jugar dudo que vaya, aunque con Lucho vete a saber


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Y por cierto, actualmente el Atleti ya es segundo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues a ver donde acaba, con el cache y sueldo q tiene, no aceptara irse a un equipo pequeño



Pues no le van a quedar más cojones si quiere ir al mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Me ha flipao la arrancada de Cunha y el cañonazo que ha soltado en el cuarto gol del Atleti. 





Es rápido, potente y tiene gol.

Me gustaría ver juntos a Suárez y Cunha en la delantera de inicio


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y por cierto, actualmente el Atleti ya es segundo



Hostia, pues es verdad, a lo tonto, se ha puesto segundo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Joder qué prepotentes son en el hilo de los cuernitos, suputamadre qué tios mas tontos ganando, perdiendo o empatando...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2021)

Hace poco Cunha metió otro gol muy parecido a pase de De Paul, en una arrancada bastante similar


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## t_chip (29 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué prepotentes son en el hilo de los cuernitos, suputamadre qué tios mas tontos ganando, perdiendo o empatando...



Es el ADN madridista, gente cuya vida no vale nada y que se dan valor a si mismos adhiriéndose al equipo que gana. Lo de presumir es inherente a ese comportamiento.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## road runner (29 Nov 2021)

Pobre gente.


----------



## fieraverde (29 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que cunha va a ser un gran fichaje.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

*Simeone soy yo un lunes*


----------



## artemis (4 Dic 2021)

Puto Calvo, menuda mierda de calendario nos han hecho para putearnos, jugamos hoy en el Metropolitano y los próximos de Liga fuera y dos contra mandril y cerdilla


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

No se puede pinchar hoy


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No se puede pinchar hoy



Lo que no pveden es hacer las primeras partes de mierda que hacen


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Al Atleti no le quieren ver otra vez campeón. Esta temporada van a saco paco a por el Atleti. El farsa está en fase de derroyición y al mandril hay que mantenerlo ahí como sea, por lo civil o como sea, si hay que hacer pasar a curtuac y ficticius como galásticos de las galasias pa eso está la propaganda merengue soltando humo y haciendo oídos sordos a los escándalos VAR y arbitrarios jornada tras jornada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Yo creo que cunha va a ser un gran fichaje.



si le dejan jugar...luissuarez no esta para correr mucho a la contra


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Esperemos que el Mallorca haga lo mismo que el Betis en el campo nuevo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Buena accion de Cunha en el minuto 4. Hoy GOLEAMOS.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

A ver si hoy marcamos un par de goles antes del descanso...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Gigante Llorente, 26 añós, nos va a dar mucho...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy joder correa que buen control y remate.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Cunha esta enchufadisimo...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo que no pveden es hacer las primeras partes de mierda que hacen



Estoy intentando verlo, espero que la hagan buena


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Joder casi nos marcan. Es que no puede ser...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder casi nos marcan. Es que no puede ser...



Por un pelo


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Paradon de Oblak...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Otra del KanginLee...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Bufff cómo tiran los de Mallorca

Con el real moñil en cambio son inútiles como madrazas


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bufff cómo tiran los de Mallorca
> 
> Con el real moñil en cambio son inútiles como madrazas



La historia de este partido es que en los 20 primeros minutos les teniamos que haber metido 2, y a partir de ahi jugar trankilamente... Pero THIS IS el aleti...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La historia de este partido es que en los 20 primeros minutos les teniamos que haber metido 2, y a partir de ahi jugar trankilamente... Pero THIS IS el aleti...



He visto la ocasión de Cuña nada más y sí, tenía que ir para dentro


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> He visto la ocasión de Cuña nada más y sí, tenía que ir para dentro



Y la de correa, y la de lodi...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y la de correa, y la de lodi...



Esas no las he visto


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Estoy viendo las repeticiones y ya le vale a Correa  

Y encima se descojona


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Está para que en la segunda parte salga Joao. A ver si no nos lo lesionan


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Joder el Borussia qué madres son también contra el Bayern


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Está para que en la segunda parte salga Joao. A ver si no nos lo lesionan



Esta calentando...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

¿Hay que recordar que hoy tienen que ganar sí o sí?


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Hay que recordar que hoy tienen que ganar sí o sí?



Están mejorando claramente


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Vamos, vamos, falta guapa...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

El baba ese a ver si se relaja um poco


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Venga Cuña a la tercera va la vencida macho


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El baba ese a ver si se relaja um poco



ya tiene su amarilla...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Venga Cuña a la tercera va la vencida macho



Necesita un gol para ganar confianza, pero tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Están mejorando claramente



En tiempo va en contra de tanta mejora...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Necesita un gol para ganar confianza, pero tiene buena pinta...



La va a enchufar ya verás...más nos vale


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> En tiempo va en contra de tanta mejora...



Todavía quedan 25 minutos


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Estilo Angelito Correa


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

El gol más paco en lo que llevamos de liga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Gol a trompicones....


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Correa 
Un clásico


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Nos ponemos a 4 points del Magerit y la proxima jornada juegamos con ellos, jiji


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Muy bien Cunha


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Gooool


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La va a enchufar ya verás...más nos vale



Mira mira


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Ahora Suárez que meta su gol de rigor


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Si pierde hoy el magerit el dia REDONDO


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos ponemos a 4 points del Magerit y la proxima jornada juegamos con ellos, jiji



Yo estoy esperando con ganas la crisis madridista de diciembre...que ya les va tocando

A ver si esta noche comienza su via crucis y les ponemos la puntilla nosotros


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si pierde hoy el magerit el dia REDONDO



Si pierde el Madrit se pone la Real a la altura del Atleti


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si pierde el Madrit se pone la Real a la altura del Atleti



Pero la Real no va a aguantar toda la liga así espero


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero la Real no va a aguantar toda la liga así espero



Tambien decían en el Barsa que todo era temporal...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si pierde el Madrit se pone la Real a la altura del Atleti



Si, venga


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Joder como zurran todos al pobre Joao...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

El Bayerm ya va ganando


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tambien decían en el Barsa que todo era temporal...



Estaba claro desde hace muchas semanas que el Barsa estaba en clara descomposición. Lo de Xavi es un parche, y no va a servir de mucho si no fichan a tios que metan goles

La Real es el clásico equipo que hace mucho daño a unos como nosotros y luego cuando tiene a mano dar la campanada contra un barsa/mandril no está a la altura

Es como el Villarreal o el Sevilla, son como la gaseosa mucha fuerza al abrir y luego la van perdiendo en poco tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Vaya golazo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Jjojojojojo.... Vaya cagada de Hermoso...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Es lo que pasa, marca 1 gol y mete a Versaliko para controlar el partido, y gol del mallorca. Yo mantengo que el Cholo este no tiene ni puta idea de futbol para un equipo grande...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Roja a versaliko...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Y ahora entrada de Lodi. Buena idea cuando quedan 7 minutos...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Yo lo estoy viendo todo muy tardío...todavía no han empatado en mi partido


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Ahora una hora para sacar la falta....


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Con uno cero mete al equipo atras? Jugando en casa? Pero que clase de proyecto es este?


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con uno cero mete al equipo atras? Jugando en casa? Pero que clase de proyecto es este?



Yo lo que no entiendo es que se fallen tantas ocasiones

A estas alturas marcando lo que has tenido vas 3-1 y tranqui las cabras y a pensar en el mandril


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

A ver si al menos cerezo llama y nos dan 10 minutos mas...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Me voy a cagar en todo...


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Dic 2021)

ja, ja, ja


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A ver si al menos cerezo llama y nos dan 10 minutos mas...



Daría igual. Pensar que a este equipo el madrí les pasó por encima a medio gas no me jodas, me dan ganas de cagar


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Y gol de xino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

¿pero qué hace el pateti?


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y gol de xino



No jodas...el colmo ya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Gol del chino culerdo... Jojojojjo... Dais pena, la verdad...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del chino culerdo... Jojojojjo... Dais pena, la verdad...



Chissst que al mandril le ganó en casa el Sheriff de no se qué cojones


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Aun me entero ahora de que hay un hilo sobre el Atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Joao tocado...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Aconjonante...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aun me entero ahora de que hay un hilo sobre el Atleti.



Desde 2011, pompero


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

El Kubo ese me mola, le van a echar de menos en Valencia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2021)

cuando abandonaremos el cancerigeno 532?


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

No volvemos a jugar en casa hasta el 2 de enero...


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cuando abandonaremos el cancerigeno 532?



Que lo que hay que hacer es enchufar las 3 que tienes y listo

Eso es lo que nos falla toda la temporada y no el sistema


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que lo que hay que hacer es enchufar las 3 que tienes y listo
> 
> Eso es lo que nos falla toda la temporada y no el sistema



Estais ciegos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que lo que hay que hacer es enchufar las 3 que tienes y listo
> 
> Eso es lo que nos falla toda la temporada y no el sistema



debilitar el centro del campo es lo que tiene...y ahora somos luis enrique y ponemos a llorente de lateral


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estais ciegos...



Es lo que hay

El técnico tampoco puede salir a meter la que tuvo Correa o el que sea


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

4 clásicos minutillos de añadido hoy, no sea que empate el Atleti. Se ha perdido como para añadir 8, entre pitos y flautas, con tarjetas por pérdida de tiempo incluídas.

Por otra parte, el Atleti ha aflojado mucho con los cambios. Esperaba a Oblack más Oblack.

La lesión de Savic muy inoportuna.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

La bueno de hoy:

Cunha, que está hambriento. 
Correa, que siempre da un poco más. Llorente, que cuando pasa el balón por él siempre llega donde tiene que llegar.
De Paul, que se nota cuando está


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Betis y Mallorca me han alegrado el día hoy ahora para redondearlo a ganar a la real aunque con un empate me conformaría.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Felipe ha tenido 2 cabezazos muy claros que se han ido igual que podían haber entrado. Detalles...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La bueno de hoy:
> 
> Cunha, que está hambriento.
> Correa, que siempre da un poco más. Llorente, que cuando pasa el balón por él siempre llega donde tiene que llegar.
> De Paul, que se nota cuando está



Hoy a quien le echamos la culpa de la derrota? Al Madrid, a los árbitros a quién?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Betis y Mallorca me han alegrado el día hoy ahora para redondearlo a ganar a la real aunque con un empate me conformaría.
> Pozdrawiam.



Estate calladito que eres gafe y hoy palma el madrí y de paso Polonia no va a ir al mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Joao las 3 que ha tocado se ha ido al suelo derribado y también la ha tenido muy clara al final.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Es sorprendebte lo poco que se lesiona Joao con la cantidad de golpes que recibe


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si pierde hoy el magerit el dia REDONDO



No sí redondo está siendo ahora a ganar o empatar en Anoeta y día más que redondo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

El tal Baba ese se ha hinchao a repartir. No sé cómo ha podido irse con sólo 1 amarilla


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No se puede pinchar hoy



Si se puede!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hoy a quien le echamos la culpa de la derrota? Al Madrid, a los árbitros a quién?
> Pozdrawiam.



lo normal sería no tener que hablar de otra cosa que no sea júrgol. Pero los arbitrarios se esfuerzan por ser protagonistas y se ha convertido en la nueva normalidad para el Atleti esta temporada. Raro es el partido que no tengamos que mencionar arbitrariedades y "descuidos" del VAR.

Hoy no es el caso.

Del mismo modo que los mandriles tenéis que dar gracias a tantas arbitrariedades y regalitos VAR cada jornada. La lija es así. Pareces nuevo


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A ver si hoy marcamos un par de goles antes del descanso...



A ver...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No sí redondo está siendo ahora a ganar o empatar en Anoeta y día más que redondo
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Hoy al los mandriles les arbitra el merengue GilManzano?


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Roja si alguien se acerca a 1 metro de ficticius


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El tal Baba ese se ha hinchao a repartir. No sé cómo ha podido irse con sólo 1 amarilla



Los arbitrarios


《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahora Suárez que meta su gol de rigor



Ya lo metió?


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con uno cero mete al equipo atras? Jugando en casa? Pero que clase de proyecto es este?



Lo lleva haciendo años.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ya lo metió?



no ha tenido ninguna. Mete prácticamente todas las que tiene.

Hoy ha tenido 2 cabezazos Felipe que nadie sabe por qué no han entrado y una joao al final en una postura mu complicada y no la ha podido enganchar bien


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Felipe ha tenido 2 cabezazos muy claros que se han ido igual que podían haber entrado. Detalles...



Abuela, ruedas, bicicleta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

El Mallorca se ha hinchao con el baba ese a derribar to lo que se movía y ha tirado 2 veces a puerta. No penséis que ha ocurrido otra cosa


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Lo lleva haciendo años.



Ya lo sé. Soy didactico


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy ha tenido 2 cabezazos Felipe que *nadie sabe por qué no han entrado *y una joao al final en *una postura mu complicada* y no la ha podido



Pobriños.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hoy a quien le echamos la culpa de la derrota? Al Madrid, a *los árbitros* a quién?
> Pozdrawiam.



Los arbitrarios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

No pasa nada. Si todos los partidos fueran así. Lo que jode es cuando te tanga el arbitrario o el VAR una victoria muy clara.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Otros estáis acostumbrados a regalitos que a nosotros nunca nos conceden


----------



## Pablem0s (4 Dic 2021)

Simeone ha tirado a la basura Liga y Champions en diciembre y hará lo propio con la Copa en enero. Y aquí nadie pide su dimisión. Menuda afición de mierda.


----------



## fieraverde (4 Dic 2021)

Vaya cambios ha hecho hoy el cagaleras , puto sinverguenza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

El Cholo muy bien. Ha planteado muy bien el partido con las bajas que había. Los cambios en la segunda parte era lo que pedía el partido. El mallorca ha tenido un acierto de cara a puerta del 100% en las 2 que ha tenido. El Atleti no ha tenido tanta fortuna acertando las que ha tenido bastante claras a balón parado.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Noche redonda no redondísima colchoneros!!! Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

A dormir como un bebé esta noche de lo gusto que estoy que ha sido una jornada preciosa.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Cuántos puntos les han regalao a los mandriles el VAR en lo que llevamos de temporada?

Más o menos los mismos que le han tangado al Atleti.

Esta jornada el VAR ha estado menls descarado. Pero vamos, que les quiten lo bailao...


----------



## artemis (4 Dic 2021)

Me parto que todos los antis critiquen al Cholo, que ha hecho que celebremos más títulos que nunca...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

La paco lija está mu fea. Ya no es sólo el tinglao de los arbitrarios casi siempre protagonistas y el VAR, es que ves los partidos y los jurgolistas se dedican a sobreactuar cuando les rozan simulando como si les hubiesen disparao un francotirador o algo así, piscinazos lamentaplas, empapelan a tarjetas por protestar a los que tienen motivo para protestar, se omiten tarjetas cuando deben sacarse, pérdidas de tiempo como en una lija de pueblo...

Se supone que evitaba todo lo que está fomentando. Lo que se consigue con el VAR actual y las arbitrariedadecs es que el ejpectáculo sea ese y no el júrgol.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2021)

¿Es este otro de los hilos para descojonarse del equipo anfitrión?


Al fin habéis dejado de ser segundones... Ahora sois cuartos.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Simeone ha tirado a la basura Liga y Champions en diciembre y hará lo propio con la Copa en enero. Y aquí nadie pide su dimisión. Menuda afición de mierda.



Y si critican a su entrenador les llaman antis a sus propios aficionados. Son los covidianos del fútbol en sectarismo. Pero bueno, yo encantado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Y si critican a su entrenador les llaman antis a sus propios aficionados. Son los covidianos del fútbol en sectarismo. Pero bueno, yo encantado.



al cholo le odia la merengada, como debe ser.

Ole Ole Ole, Cholo Simeone!

Lo que no menciona la merengada esta temporada es la trama VAR que tienen organizada. Es todo silencio.


La temporada pasada, en los cinco últimos partidos y con la liga al alcance, hablaban de un contubernio porque no les regalaban puntos los arbitrarios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Los covidianos del júrgol son la prensa merengue, que odia al Atleti y al Cholo como si fueran negacionistas o algo así y los arbitrarios cómplices no pierden oportunidad de expulsarle como se menee.

El Cholo es el entrenador más expulsao de la historia del júrgol? 

El comite arbitrario hezpañol es de lo más paco que hay


----------



## Suprimo (5 Dic 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Simeone ha tirado a la basura Liga y Champions en diciembre y hará lo propio con la Copa en enero. Y aquí nadie pide su dimisión. Menuda afición de mierda.



Y pasará que ganará la supercaspa de España por la mínima, que se van a jugarla a morolandia y le renovaran al cholo con otro contrato millonario


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

La merengada con el culo ardiendo cuando aparece el Cholo. No le pueden ni ver. Tienen un odio intestino. Es pa hacérselo mirar eso.

Los del Atleti no odiamos a careto anchelito


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y gol de xino



Un puto xino de medio metro cabezon...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Gilmanzano no ha permitido el último saque de ejquina a la realsociedas en la primera parte porque le estaban esperando. Tenía prisa


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Como el añadido hoy al Atleti, después de pasarse el mallorca los 20 últimos minutos perdiendo tiempo, esperábamos 8 minutos de añadido o algo así. Y va y nos añade los 4 minutitos clásicos de rigor. Cuando vamos ganando prolongan indefinido y nos empapelan a tarjetas en el añadido.


----------



## Pablem0s (5 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *El Cholo muy bien. Ha planteado muy bien el partido con las bajas que había*. Los cambios en la segunda parte era lo que pedía el partido. El mallorca ha tenido un acierto de cara a puerta del 100% en las 2 que ha tenido. El Atleti no ha tenido tanta fortuna acertando las que ha tenido bastante claras a balón parado.



Das vergüenza ajena.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

El de arriba con el culo ardiendo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 Dic 2021)

Atletico 1-2 Mallorca

Simeone Vete ya hijo puta!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Oís la bilis mezquina anti cholo de los merengues oportunistas?














Cabeza


----------



## Lemavos (5 Dic 2021)

@artemis gordo maricon JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## road runner (5 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cabeza



La continuación...


Perdedores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> La continuación...
> 
> 
> Perdedores.



pinche merengue, no entiendes nada, pero te gusta, te gusta la pachanga


----------



## road runner (5 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pinche merengue, no entiendes nada, pero te gusta, te gusta la pachanga



Por supuesto que no "entiendo".


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

El Atleti ahora mismo, restando los "errores" arbitrarios sistemáticos, los que nos quitan y los que regalan por ahí, estaría líder en la lija paco. Pero entonces no sería la lija paco, sería otra cosa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

_ "A algunos les molesta que estemos vivos"




_


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Los mandriles quieren ganar la lija VAR en diciembre.

Con el Cholo aprendimos que las ligas terminan en el último partido de la temporada.

Partido a partido


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Los mandriles quieren ganar la lija VAR en diciembre.
> 
> Con el Cholo aprendimos que las ligas terminan en el último partido de la temporada.
> 
> Partido a partido



Desde el 2015 no se dejaba remontar el atletico un partido ganando 1-0 en el wanda, no lo vi ayer pero menuda remontada le hizo el mallorca. Ya se venia diciendo que la defensa del atletico hacia aguas.

Bueno ahora a morir en oporto


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Lo de la lijilla champions ha sido una ejcabechina. Ya nos podía haber tocao otro VAR y otro grupo. 

Pero me gusta como ha quedado el último partido. A ganar hay que ir. No hay mucho que pensar. Que nos sirva un empate es traicionero. A golear y ganar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2021)

Los resúmenes de los partidos del Atleti en la tele los hacen merengues descarao. 

El resultado es el mismo, pero te ponen un resumen en el que omiten 15 llegadas clarísimas del Atleti y te dejan las tres ocasiones del contrario repetidas 15 veces. Y el comentarista del resúmen te dice que el partido del atleti fue una calamidac...

El que no viera el partido se imaginará un partido desastroso total. Y no es que fuera un partido brillante, ni mucho menos, pero porfavar, un poquito de rigor! 

Que ya sabemos que son merengues los que hacen los resúmenes, pero un poquito de objetividac, que no pasa na.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

Bueno hoy a ganar en Oporto con la defensa lesionada..y cojones que se deje de usar el 532..
Y si sobrevivimos a Oporto ..nos toca el madrid.ya que el calvo Rubiales nos hace estos calendarios tan buenos


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Hoy no es día para pensar.

Ganar, ganar, ganar, ganar...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (7 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy no es día para pensar.
> 
> Ganar, ganar, ganar, ganar...



Hoy desgraciadamente perdera el Atlético una vez más por culpa de su entrenador cobarde antifutbol. 

Eliminados en fase grupo, con el presupuesto más alto de la historia, jugadores de primer nivel Suárez, Griezmann, Joao,Oblack......etc 


Vergüenza de Simeone.

Vete ya Simeone!!


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Complicado dia gracias al unocerismo y otras gilipolleces. Esperemos dimisiones al final de dia....


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Hoy desgraciadamente perdera el Atlético una vez más por culpa de su entrenador cobarde antifutbol.
> 
> Eliminados en fase grupo, con el presupuesto más alto de la historia, jugadores de primer nivel Suárez, Griezmann, Joao,Oblack......etc
> 
> ...



Cholo, cholo, cholo, cholo, Cholo, cholo, cholo, cholo,Cholo, cholo, cholo, cholo, Cholo, cholo, cholo, cholo


Ole Ole Ole, Cholo Simeone!!!

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador de la historia del júrgol

Cholo entrenador de oro!


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

La merengada lleva años intentando echar al Cholo de la lija

Se les ve preocupadísimos por el Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Me voy a ver el pesellé...


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me voy a ver el pesellé...



Ya va ganando


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya va ganando



Ya lo veo, le van a caer unos cuantos al brujas. Mbapp es un crack...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Joder que golazo de messi...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

LLorente de lateral.. OTRA VEZ... ahora copiamos a luis enrique?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Match ball indios, que pazuzu nos proteja


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> LLorente de lateral.. OTRA VEZ... ahora copiamos a luis enrique?



Si ya da igual

Hay que encomendarse a todos los santos para pasar a siguiente ronda


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Vrsaljko de central derecho????


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Vrsaljko de central derecho????



Si da lo mismo...estamos en el alambre

Total ¿qué más da que saque a gente de su posición? quizá se juegue hasta mejor si lo han ensayado y les ha salido bien


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si da lo mismo...estamos en el alambre
> 
> Total ¿qué más da que saque a gente de su posición? quizá se juegue hasta mejor si lo han ensayado y les ha salido bien



   vaya panorama


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Atleeeti*
*Atleeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeti*


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*♡*


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Sabeis que vamos a pasar porque somos asi, seguramente por un gol en el minuto 99 de rebote...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Vamos a ganar*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Anda que tener que darle la mano a Kepler asesino Pepe


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, caballeros.
Hoy con vosotros.


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2021)

Suerte para el atleti!!! la vais a necesitar


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> vaya panorama



Hay que tener fé

Lo malo es que si al Liverpool no le sale de los cojones ganar al Milán pues lo que hagas aqui no vale para nada


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Por plantilla muy superior el Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Si pepe no iba a jugar...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Hay que tener fé
> 
> Lo malo es que si al Liverpool no le sale de los cojones ganar al Milán pues lo que hagas aqui no vale para nada



Nah, el Liverpool es infinitamente superior, tranqui


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si pepe no iba a jugar...



Calla, mejor que lo pongan, la probabilidad de que se le vaya la cabeza y lo expulsen es muy alta


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Venga chavales.... Que podéis..... Fuerza ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2021)

*Mala gestión del grupo de Champions por parte de Simeone*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

a ver si el partido no se va a las faltas/protestas, y vemos algo de buen fútbol (especialmente por parte del ATM)


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Nah, el Liverpool es infinitamente superior, tranqui



Ya, pero están clasificados

Yo no me esforzaría lo más mínimo quedando tantísima temporada todavia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero están clasificados
> 
> Yo no me esforzaría lo más mínimo quedando tantísima temporada todavia



ya, pero es que sin quererlo les caen los goles a Salá y compañía...
Yo me centraría en ganar al Porto


----------



## Octubrista (7 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Suerte para el atleti!!! la vais a necesitar



Si el VAR de la Champions no lo manejara los Florentinos, el Atlético ya estaría clasificado.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Que alguien le recuerde al Cholo que el 0-0 le vale al Oporto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Ta el partido trabao... espero que no quede 0-0 !!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Luis Suárez??


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Igual me equivoco pero ahora tenemos posibilidades


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Igual me equivoco pero ahora tenemos posibilidades



¿por salir Suárez?


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

A ver si a Cuña hoy le toca


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si a Cuña hoy le toca



nunca lo ví jugar... ¿qué tal es?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Luis Suárez??



Creo que es por lesión.... Lo he visto chungo en un par de posesiones que ha tenido...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

No me cae mal el Pateti pero ante la soberbia que tenían al principio de la temporada y que @barullo quiere guerra y se alía con los culés, espero que no entre ni en Europa league.


----------



## road runner (7 Dic 2021)

Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nunca lo ví jugar... ¿qué tal es?



Un chaval joven que tiene gol y que crecerá si le dejan. Me gusta bastante más que Joao.


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me cae mal el Pateti pero ante la soberbia que tenían al principio de la temporada y que @barullo quiere guerra y se alía con los culés, espero que no entre ni en Europa league.



Yo no quiero guerra, pero es que tu equipo tiene muchos cadaveres en el armario

Lo siento haber ganado sin sombra de duda


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nunca lo ví jugar... ¿qué tal es?



Muy discreto de momento y firmaría que acabara con 10 goles la temporada, pero tiene 22 años, yo creo que irá mejorando con el paso de la temporada... si el Atleti no se va a la mierda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me cae mal el Pateti pero ante la soberbia que tenían al principio de la temporada y que @barullo quiere guerra y se alía con los culés, espero que no entre ni en Europa league.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

cagonrrós!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no quiero guerra, pero es que tu equipo tiene muchos cadaveres en el armario
> 
> Lo siento haber ganado sin sombra de duda



El pateti también tiene muchos muertos, pero menos al haber estado menos en esas guerras. Aliarse con la mafia no suele ser bueno.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Casi....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Muy discreto de momento y firmaría que acabara con 10 goles la temporada, pero tiene 22 años, yo creo que irá mejorando con el paso de la temporada... si el Atleti no se va a la mierda



Ha jugado poquísimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 863002



Díselo a @barullo.


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti también tiene muchos muertos, pero menos al haber estado menos en esas guerras. Aliarse con la mafia no suele ser bueno.



Huy no compares por favor, que no hay punto de comparación

Pero bueno no me distraigas que casi marcamos


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha jugado poquísimo.



Por eso he dicho antes con la salida de Suarez que hoy le toca


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿por salir Suárez?



Si por entrar Cunha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

El pateti está jugando a la contra y a especular en lugar de ir a por el partido. Apuesto al 0-0 o al 1-0 del oporto. Seguís sin aprender que hay que ir a por el partido.


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por eso he dicho antes con la salida de Suarez que hoy le toca



Cuña lo poco que ha jugado ha gustado y lo ha aprovechado la verdad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

los del Porto son un poco piscineros no??


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estais ciegos...





barullo dijo:


> Desde 2011, pompero



Veo buena gente en este hilo ... pues me parece que me voy a hacer del Pateti.

Cómo vamos?


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los del Porto son un poco piscineros no??



Cada uno se salva como puede  

Muchas veces se critican maneras de jugar, pero es que si tienes lo que tienes no puedes jugar al estilo Brasil 70 o España 2008

Todo el mundo no puede hacer eso. Y si haciendo esto pasan pues de puta madre para ellos


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Veo buena gente en este hilo ... pues me parece que me voy a hacer del Pateti.
> 
> Cómo vamos?



Vamos parejos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Marca el milan


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

GOL DEL MILAN


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Pfff menos mal lo que ha sacado Oblak y Llorente


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

Gol del Milan


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> GOL DEL MILAN


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Unbelíbabol !


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

madre mía que puta locura


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

GOL DE SALÁ


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

Empata el Liverpool


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

partido no apto para vacunaos


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

susto


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Ya ves...lo que vamos a penar aqui no me jodas


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Y de mientras las ocasiones las tiene el Oporto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

San Oblak


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y de mientras las ocasiones las tiene el Oporto



Tranqui las cabras que vamos a ganar


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> San Oblak



Ya lo creo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

descanso (nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

O espabilan en la 2a. o para casa


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> O espabilan en la 2a. o para casa



Se ha venido arriba el Oporto y no han podido hacer más

Espero que el descanso les rompa el ritmo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

si hay empate entre liverpool y milan... ¿sigue teniendo que ganar el ATM?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

LO DE SIEMPRE el 5-3-2 nos deja sin centro del campo...cuando los 5 defensas sacan el balon se topan con hasta 5 del oporto que nos sacan una cabeza de media..no hay centro del campo...tambien al oporto les sale todo hasta los rechaces


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> si hay empate entre liverpool y milan... ¿sigue teniendo que ganar el ATM?



si para la europaleague al menos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si para la europaleague al menos



Que con el nivel que tenemos sería lo mejor


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> si hay empate entre liverpool y milan... ¿sigue teniendo que ganar el ATM?



Si si


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> LO DE SIEMPRE el 5-3-2 nos deja sin centro del campo...cuando los 5 defensas sacan el balon se topan con hasta 5 del oporto que nos sacan una cabeza de media..no hay centro del campo...tambien al oporto les sale todo hasta los rechaces



Echo de menos el 442


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Yo no quiero la europa league. Mejor centrarse en la liga, lobotomizar al cholo, y preparar el equipo para el proximo año...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

¿Pero en serio alguien piensa que el Atleti está para ganar hoy?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Vamos Atleti!!! ♡*


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Atleeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio alguien piensa que el Atleti está para ganar hoy?



Yo. Ya vereis como ganamos y nos clasificamos, pero sufriendo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no quiero la europa league. Mejor centrarse en la liga, lobotomizar al cholo, y preparar el equipo para el proximo año...



es que al ATM y al barsa les vale más quedar últimos que jugar la paco-league


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio alguien piensa que el Atleti está para ganar hoy?



Esto es o puede ser una montaña rusa

Le pasa hasta a tu equipo casi todos los días: le perdonan 3 goles y termina ganando el partido.

Pues aqui lo mismo, está mejor el Oporto pero no ha marcado

Y ya sabemos lo que suele pasar con los que perdonan


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Te quiero Atleti
Lolololololo*


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Te quiero Atleti
Lolololololo*


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> tu equipo



¿Mi equipo? Yo jugaba en el Alavés


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Mi equipo? Yo jugaba en el Alavés



No te hagas el orejas que lavas más blanco que Ariel


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

La europa league da pasta al menos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No te hagas el orejas que* lavas más blanco que Ariel*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Mucho ciervo suelto x aqui


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Sin cambios en la segunda parte


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Carrasco is down...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

uffffffff


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Carrasco *is down*...



is empanao!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

oblak


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

uuuussssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Madre mía....


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

joooooooooder


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Y otra que tiene el Oporto


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Se me atasca la conexión...

...y encima sólo daís malas noticias, higos de fruta


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Aleti... Lentos y con un punto de falta de físico... No están bien los jugadores...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Hermoso se la juega


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se me atasca la conexión...
> 
> ...y encima sólo daís malas noticias, higos de fruta



corner a favor...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se me atasca la conexión...
> 
> ...y encima sólo daís malas noticias, higos de fruta











Regarder FC Porto Atletico Madrid streaming live FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid streaming direct


Suivez FC Porto Atletico Madrid Streaming HD Voir FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid Live direct FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.to


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

GGGOGOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Gol...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Tomaaaaaa


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Gooooooooooool


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Regarder FC Porto Atletico Madrid streaming live FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid streaming direct
> 
> 
> Suivez FC Porto Atletico Madrid Streaming HD Voir FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid Live direct FC Porto vs Atletico Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match
> ...



Lo estoy viendo con acestream con enlace de linkotes


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Gol jodeer, golllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Cagada en el marcaje de Gisman....


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Lo sabia, de rebote


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Goooool


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

GOL DEL LIVERPOOL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Marca el LIverpul...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

GOL DEL LIVERPOOL


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

TEnemos que marcar otro no echarno atras joder...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Origiiiii


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

Gol del Liverpool


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

El Liverpool va ganando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Cagada de Cuña--- Lo tenía


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cunha... puto pepe..


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Bueno, al menos han tenido otra ocasión


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Octubrista (7 Dic 2021)

No le van a quedar pelos al Cholo para que le sigan transplantando...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Ostias en el bernabeu jajajajaja


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ostias en el bernabeu jajajajaja



¿que pasa?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Entra correa...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ostias en el bernabeu jajajajaja



Se le ha ido la pinza al spaghetti... Jajajj


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Entra correa...



La gran esperanza


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Jajajjajajajaja.... Ostias en Oporto.... Vamos ¡¡¡¡ quiero palos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿que pasa?



Expulsado Barella por dar un puñetazo a militao


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Ale se acabó


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Carrasco tiene unas historias...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Roja?
Venga, no me jodas
Ya estamos con las arbitrariedades chanpiñon


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Carrasco la ha cagado, nenes...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Expulsado Barella por dar un puñetazo a militao



""""puñetazo""""


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

TONGAZO


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Arbitrariedades champions
Estafa
Timo
Escandalo


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Estafa champion


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Otro del oporto en el suelo, estupendo, que sigan perdiendo el tiempo....


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Estafa champion


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

El otavio ese lleva dando porculo todo el partido pero al final cae el nuestro


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Fraude


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Pepe es el ideologo de todas las movidas, es siniestro y muy feo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Tongo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Jaleo...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Otra roja...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

EEEEHHEHEHEHH EEEEEEHHHHHH EEEEHHHHHHH


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Me he perdido la expulsión de Carrasco


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Venga a tomar por culo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Mola... Me recuerda los partidos de los 80....


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Muerte y destruccion jajajajajajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Protagonismo arbitrario


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

_¡Pero qué coño!  _


----------



## Octubrista (7 Dic 2021)

Falta la chica sexy con el cartel del asalto...


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Carrasco tiene unas historias...



¿qué ha hecho?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

El wendell ese no se va jajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Bien expulsado está


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Wendell es mongo ehh a mi???


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Wendell es mongo ehh a mi???


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué ha hecho?



ninguna de las dos son rojas... son la consecuencia de la infantilización del futbol moderno


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Minuto 73 jejeje


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Ya sólo faltan un par de expulsiones más y ostias en el túnel de vestuarios para ser UN PARTIDO AUTÉNTICO DE FÚTBOL.... Y no las mierdas que nos meten ahora...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

bien correa... hay que tirar, hostia


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo correa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Otra roja.... Jajajajajaj


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Otra roja jasjaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

El banquillo del porto pelao


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Lo de Carrasco no es de roja...o deberia haber echado a los 2


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ya sólo faltan un par de expulsiones más y ostias en el túnel de vestuarios para ser UN PARTIDO AUTÉNTICO DE FÚTBOL.... Y no las mierdas que nos meten ahora...



Simeone se está calzando las botas que llevaba puestas en cierto partido contra el Athletic.

Cuenta la leyenda que son como Excalibur, nunca pierden su filo.


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Eso si: no tiene ninguna picardía el capullo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Carrasco no es de roja...o deberia haber echado a los 2



y la del negroc, tampoco.
el árbitro es un maricón con afán de prota


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Eso si: no tiene ninguna picardia con lo que nos estamos jugando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿que pasa?





barullo dijo:


> Lo de Carrasco no es de roja...o deberia haber echado a los 2



No ha habido ninguna roja evidente... Al árbitro se le ha ido el partido de las manos...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

A todo esto, Que se juega el Oporto?


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No ha habido ninguna roja evidente... Al árbitro se le ha ido el partido de las manos...



Y lo de Cuña igual

Le tienen que dar el Goya al mejor papel de 2021


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No ha habido ninguna roja evidente... *Al árbitro se le ha ido el partido de las manos*...



de hecho es el que ha jodido el partido


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

minuto 82...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Sí que han habido rojas reales


----------



## LMLights (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ninguna de las dos son rojas... son la consecuencia de la infantilización del futbol moderno



Cierto ésto si eran defensas y no pasaba nada, para algo tienen seguro los jugadores, y las prótesis hoy en día son maravillosas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (7 Dic 2021)

Tienen menos luces que una patera. Empezando por el cuerpo técnico. Van a echar a perder el resultado. Venga atletic...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se han habido rojas reales



De jugadores ninguna era roja directa.....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Cierto ésto si eran defensas y no pasaba nada, para algo tienen seguro los jugadores, y las prótesis hoy en día son maravillosas.



tampoco hace falta ser carniceros...
yo apelo al futbol recio, viril y de caballeros, sin más


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> De jugadores ninguna era roja directa.....



Lo de Wandell es roja como una internacional en Moscú


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Minuto 87...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de Wandell es roja como una internacional en Moscú



Para nada... Ha sido teatro del jugador del Aleti + compensación arbitral por la roja injusta de Carrasco.... No le des más vueltas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Para nada... Ha sido teatro del jugador del Aleti + compensación arbitral por la roja injusta de Carrasco.... No le des más vueltas...



tal cual


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Gol


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

GGOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllll


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Para nada... Ha sido teatro del jugador del Aleti + compensación arbitral por la roja injusta de Carrasco.... No le des más vueltas...



Es que no le saca la roja por la falta, le ha soltado un sopapo a Lemar, no tiene discusión


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Bravo, atléticos!


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooool


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Octubrista (7 Dic 2021)

Muy bien Correa, por una vez acaba una de esas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Atleeeeeeeti Atleeedeedwdwgdudjdjdjdjdsjjddjjsjzhbsti
Atleeeeeti*


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La gran esperanza



Veis nenes, ha sido Correa


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que no le saca la roja por la falta, le ha soltado un sopapo a Lemar, no tiene discusión



A ver... La caricia que le ha dado no es de roja, amigo... 

Un sopapo es otra cosa....


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL jodder...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Gooooooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Otro...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

FIESHTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Goooooooooooooool


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

A chuparla


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver... La caricia que le ha dado no es de roja, amigo...
> 
> Un sopapo es otra cosa....



Claro, como árbitro, cuando tienes el acta pones "caricia"


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Goooooooool


----------



## Octubrista (7 Dic 2021)

Jo, jo, jo, le va crecer la melena al Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Atleeeeti *
*Atleeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Atletico de Múnich...... Jejejejejejejeej.... Un abrazo para nuestros amigos alemanes de mañana...


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Como sabía yo que ganabamos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Los portus agreden a los comentaristas JAJAJAJA


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

El oporto a la europa league ...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Atleeeeti *
*Atleeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

a la mierda la tactica ,,la mala hostia es lo que derroye mentalmente al adversario ..


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Penalty tontisimo...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El oporto a la europa league ...



El partido de ida fue una pvta basura que orquestó el Oporto, me nvtrec


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Penalty jajajaaja que payaso el arbitro


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Bueno una batalla menos, ahora el barça en octavos


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Casi la para. El oblak jugó en el benfica, rival de los pollos estos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Nos daban por muertos

*Atleeeeti *
*Atleeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeti 
Atleeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeti 
Atleeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeti 
Atleeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeti 
Atleeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

¿no habrá imágenes de la agresión a los comentaristas de movistar?????


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena indios....Me alegro por vosotros... Seguís vivos.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Atletico de Múnich...... Jejejejejejejeej.... Un abrazo para nuestros amigos alemanes de mañana...



Mañana jajajajajaajaa


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Equipazo
Aupa Atleti*


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿no habrá imágenes de la agresión a los comentaristas de movistar?????



Sí por favor, necesitamos ver como le sueltan un buen gancho a estos mierdas


----------



## artemis (7 Dic 2021)

a MAMARLA TODOS LOS ANTIS.... a comer polla cholista... llevaban dias los periolistos criticando e intentando hacer leña del CHOLO...

Como diria el otro gran DIEGO


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí por favor, necesitamos ver como le sueltan un buen gancho a estos mierdas



a mi el álvaro benito no me cae mal especialmente,,,


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

*Jugando*
*Ganando*
*Peleas como el mejor*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2021)

Oblak 3/4 de la victoria


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Oblak 3/4 de la victoria



Como casi 3/4 de todas las temporadas


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Partidazo todos, uno por uno. Lo han hecho todo perfecto.

Una pena que se ensuciara el partido cuando el árbitrio se ha puesto a sacar hasta 5 o 6 tarjetas rojas, no sé cuántas ha sacao y otras tantas amarillas. Empapelando a lo loco.

Ves la repetición de esas tontunas de las tarjetas y no es ni para amarilla ninguna. Menudo espectáculo lamentapla que dan los árbitros últimamente.

Por lo demás, un partido muy bonito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

La defensa fantástica

El medio del campo jugando con mucha cabeza

Carrasco haciendo alguna diablura

Cunha dejando sentados a 4 en carrera y rematando con mucha elegancia. Se mereció el gol

Griezmann es Griezmann, genial

Lemar lo intentó cuando pudo

Koke capitaneando. Buen partido

Correita siempre Correita. Gigante

De Paul, incansable, se llevó premio

Llorente, fenómeno

Kondogbia, Versálico, Mario Hermoso, Lodi, sensacionales

Oblack es Oblack. No ha hecho nada especial. Lo normal.

Partidazo brillante


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Y ahora a por el derbi

Partido a partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena al pateti, aunque vuelvo otra vez que con esta forma de jugar tiene poco que hacer. Busca solo el balón parado y el error del rival.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> a mi el álvaro benito no me cae mal especialmente,,,



Pero el Sanchís sí, qué asco de tío.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> al cholo le odia la merengada, como debe ser.



No le odiamos. Le hemos ganado Copaeuropas, y ningún entrenador tiene ese récord de perder tantas con el Madrid.

Lo que pasa es que juega feísimo, y no sólo contra equipos que podrían ser mejores, sino contra los que son peores también a pesar de haberse gastado un dineral en fichajes y en su propio sueldo.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Partidazo todos, uno por uno. Lo han hecho todo perfecto.



Vaya. Ahora no es culpa de los "arbitrarios". Sólo cuando perdéis.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Dic 2021)

Fuera vikingos del jilo


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No le odiamos. Le hemos ganado Copaeuropas, y ningún entrenador tiene ese récord de perder tantas con el Madrid.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que juega feísimo, y no sólo contra equipos que podrían ser mejores, sino contra los que son peores también a pesar de haberse gastado un dineral en fichajes y en su propio sueldo.



te refieres a aquella final en la que el arbitrario reconoce después que sus arbitrariedades determinaron el resultado? Esa final en la que si corriges las decisiones arbitrarias la victoria habría sido del Atleti.

Qué poca vergüenza tenéis


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

La merengada está nerviosa hoy. Es como si les salieran granos y les provocara angustia ver al Atleti clasificado. Lo habéis notado?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2021)

Pues he disfrutado con el partido pero me dio un poco de vergu ajena el comportamiento de los maricofutbolistas modernos, todo el rato quejándose, fingiendo y no aguantan nada, Carrasco por ejemplo. 

Me alegro que se jodan los anticholistas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Carrasco hace un jugadón meándose a tres de auténtica locura. Sus regates emborrachan a los defensas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Y la galopada de Cunha dejando contrarios por el camino él solito y el remate de superclase que logra salvar pepe bajo palos?
Cuidadito con Cunha


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Y De Paul? 
De Paul ya es puro Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Pero hoy me quedo con Versaliko. Sensacional. Me quedo con toda la defensa improvisada, con kondogbia, Mario Hermoso, Llorente, Lodi. Cómo han respondido todos que parecía la defensa titularísima.

Eso es puro júrgol, amegos


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Y Correita, Griezmann...

Todos, sensacionales. 

Obli, Oblack...

Koke, Lemar...todos. A quién me dejo?

Suárez también, los once minutos que ha salido también han ganado el partido.

Joao también, aunque no ha jugado. Ya le tocará salir a maravillar.

Partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena por la gran clasificacion para octavos, bien merecida y partidazo


----------



## Terminus (8 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La merengada está nerviosa hoy. Es como si les salieran granos y les provocara angustia ver al Atleti clasificado. Lo habéis notado?



Están jodidísimos. Pensaban que con el grupo tan chungo que nos había tocado estábamos fuerísima. Pero estamos adentrísimo, de vuestros culos más concretamente, ciervos hijos de puta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> _ "A algunos les molesta que estemos vivos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (8 Dic 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Están jodidísimos. Pensaban que con el grupo tan chungo que nos había tocado estábamos fuerísima. Pero estamos adentrísimo, de vuestros culos más concretamente, ciervos hijos de puta.



La lectura de que nuestro grupo era duro y que el suyo era de pinta y colorea con el Sheriff y el Donetes no se la he leído a ninguno en el transcurso de la primera fase.

Y si lo han dicho ha debido ser minimamente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues he disfrutado con el partido pero me dio un poco de vergu ajena el comportamiento de los maricofutbolistas modernos, todo el rato quejándose, fingiendo y no aguantan nada, Carrasco por ejemplo.
> 
> Me alegro que se jodan los anticholistas.



Sasto. Vegüenza ajena los futbolistas actuales tirándose por todo, rodando en el suelo,... Eso debería ser sancionado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la gran clasificacion para octavos, bien merecida y partidazo



Bueno, partidazo,... jugaron buscando el error del rival como hacen siempre y se encontraron un gol churro en un córner. A partir de ahí ya podían jugar como querían.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Están jodidísimos. Pensaban que con el grupo tan chungo que nos había tocado estábamos fuerísima. Pero estamos adentrísimo, de vuestros culos más concretamente, ciervos hijos de puta.



En ningún momento me pareció un grupo jodidísimo. El Liverpool sí, pero el Milan es un equipo de segunda ahora mismo y el Porto lleva años sin hacer nada. El Sporting es mejor. Lo increíble es que os hayáis metido al final. Y sí, antes de que lo saquéis: el grupo del Madrí era de risa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La lectura de que nuestro grupo era duro y que el suyo era de pinta y colorea con el Sheriff y el Donetes no se la he leído a ninguno en el transcurso de la primera fase.
> 
> Y si lo han dicho ha debido ser minimamente



No habrá salido el tema, porque yo sí lo he dicho. Y vuestro grupo duro...NO.


----------



## barullo (8 Dic 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues he disfrutado con el partido pero me dio un poco de vergu ajena el comportamiento de los maricofutbolistas modernos, todo el rato quejándose, fingiendo y no aguantan nada, Carrasco por ejemplo.
> 
> Me alegro que se jodan los anticholistas.



Es que Carrasco tiene muy poca picardía

Se desconcentra o cae en provocaciones y salta. 

Este verano en un partido de preparación en Holanda le expulsaron nada más empezar por soltarle una guaya a un rival despues de una entrada en juego. No sé si fué por la patada o porque le insultaron, pero sea lo que sea es imperdonable y a quién jode en realidad es al equipo que le deja con 10.

En un amistoso está mal pero bueno no tiene importancia, pero en competición es una putada quedarte con 10.

Ayer el árbitro compensó enseguida porque se había equivocado, pero eso no suele suceder y otro día nos puede costar que nos eliminen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Ayer se batió el récord de tarjetas rojas en un plis. Estaba que las tiraba con metralleta. No sé cuántas sacó, fue una ráfaga de tarjetas rojas y amarillas. Como si llevara comisión por empapelar o algo.

Luego ves la repetición y nada de lo que ocurrió mereció ni una amarilla. No mereció ni una falta. Bastaba con avisar y seguir.

Si haces recuento de tarjetas y expulsiones en la fase de grupos que nos ha tocado es algo paranormal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

No ocurrió nada para que volaran tantas tarjetas. 

Es precisamente la metralleta de tarjetas lo que provoca la tangana


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Si se sanciona con tarjeta cualquier cosa, eso provoca trifulca y se carga cualquier partido.

Se supone que es algo que un arbitrario profesional debe contener por su ejperiensia, sin necesidad de empapelar. Es cono si un agente se pune a disparar al aire en una discusión de tráfico o algo así.

Pero ocurre lo contrario, que parecen arbitrarios de pueblo y acaban provocando trifulcas por no estar a la altura.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que Carrasco tiene muy poca picardía
> 
> Se desconcentra o cae en provocaciones y salta.
> 
> ...



Es porque cobra muy poco para tener que aguantar malos modales.
Si le pagaran bien, todavía.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Luego hay otro fenómeno que está provocando el protagonismo arbitrario y VAR que consiste en ver jurgolistas que caen rodando por el suelo y se retuercen como si les hubieran disparado si algo les roza para forzar sanciones, penaltis, tarjetas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Una determinada actuación arbitraria tiene hoy más peso en un partido que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Pero eso ya son temas en los que no conviene entrar demasiado porque hay pasta, intereses...y la cosa ya se complica


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Dejando a un lado la parte teatral que rodea al júrgol y la completa figuración de la vida, en lo que tiene que ver con el deporte, la competición y el carácter del equipo, el Atleti ayer mostró ejperiensia, talento, implicación, confianza... Eso es lo que el espectador quiere ver


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Dic 2021)

Felicidades, pasáis segundos no?

A ver si toca un rival fácil y en la siguiente ronda os toca con el Madric, o el Magery que decías por aquí, y disfrutamos del follón que se montará en el *FLORO*.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2021)

*Si no se sufre, no es el Atleti*







*¡Ahora sí, Simeone!*


----------



## artemis (8 Dic 2021)

Una gozada oir los programas nocturnos como los antis rabiaban de que habíamos pasado... A mamarla hijos de puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Dic 2021)

Cuando en un heztadio gigante suenan más los pocos Atléticos que hay en la grada animando. Es algo que te guía, una descarga de energía  

*Atleeeeeeeti*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Dic 2021)

Repugnante como menosprecian los periolistos mandriles el gol de Griezmann que si se la encuentra que si suerte. Cuando Raúl metía esos goles era un ratón de area que si sabe posicionarse, amén de los goles con las espinillas o cuando la Gitana Portuguesa empujaba balones y sólo metia penaltys inventados para que marcara.
Pseudoperiodistas me podeís comer los huevos por debajo del culo. Pandilla de vendidos. Os jodeis que estamos en octavos y no jugando contra el Sheriff  y equipos de medio pelo. A chuparla HIJOSDEPVTA.


----------



## tururut12 (8 Dic 2021)

El Atleti ha sudado tinta china para pasar a octavos en el grupo más difícil, pero ese sufrimiento y estar en la cuerda floja creo que les será muy positivo en el futuro porque les dará una fuerza mental extraordinaria para poder afrontar con confianza las próximas eliminatorias.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En ningún momento me pareció un grupo jodidísimo. El Liverpool sí, pero el Milan es un equipo de segunda ahora mismo y el Porto lleva años sin hacer nada. El Sporting es mejor. Lo increíble es que os hayáis metido al final. Y sí, antes de que lo saquéis: el grupo del Madrí era de risa.



Wat? Oporto, lider de la liga portuguesa, Liverpool segundo en la premier, Milan es lider del Calcio, todo rivales del Atleti y 4 de las 5 ligas más importantes de Europa; sólo falta que hubieran hecho un grupo de cinco y que colocaran a un equipo de la Bundesliga como el Borussia (que ayer caía) e incluso el Bayerm


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2021)

*La clasificación in extremis del Atlético como segundo llenó de espinas su posible cruce de octavos. *El Bayern de *Lewandowski, Müller, Coman, Kimmich*... es el gran titán que podría esperar a los rojiblancos. La apisonadora bávara que aplastó al Barcelona apenas tiene fisuras. Fuertes, rápidos, contundentes... Una máquina como el *Manchester City de Guardiola*. 

El campeón de la Premier se hizo mayor el curso pasado alcanzando la final de Do Dragao y quiere ir más allá. A su plantillón -*De Bruyne, Foden, Gündogan, Sterling, Mahrez, Bernardo Silva*... - se ha unido un *Grealish *que le da más alternativas. Son letales con... y sin balón.

Un peldaño por debajo están el Ajax del pleno y del pichichi *Haller*, el nuevo United de *Rangnick y de Cristiano Ronaldo *y una Juventus en pleno proceso de renovación. El deseado para el Atleti sería el Lille, undécimo en la Ligue 1 a pesar de ser campeón la campaña pasada. Lo mismo, si pasa, sería para el Villarreal... cambiando al United por el Liverpool de *Salah, Jota, Mané*...


----------



## artemis (9 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *La clasificación in extremis del Atlético como segundo llenó de espinas su posible cruce de octavos. *El Bayern de *Lewandowski, Müller, Coman, Kimmich*... es el gran titán que podría esperar a los rojiblancos. La apisonadora bávara que aplastó al Barcelona apenas tiene fisuras. Fuertes, rápidos, contundentes... Una máquina como el *Manchester City de Guardiola*.
> 
> El campeón de la Premier se hizo mayor el curso pasado alcanzando la final de Do Dragao y quiere ir más allá. A su plantillón -*De Bruyne, Foden, Gündogan, Sterling, Mahrez, Bernardo Silva*... - se ha unido un *Grealish *que le da más alternativas. Son letales con... y sin balón.
> 
> Un peldaño por debajo están el Ajax del pleno y del pichichi *Haller*, el nuevo United de *Rangnick y de Cristiano Ronaldo *y una Juventus en pleno proceso de renovación. El deseado para el Atleti sería el Lille, undécimo en la Ligue 1 a pesar de ser campeón la campaña pasada. Lo mismo, si pasa, sería para el Villarreal... cambiando al United por el Liverpool de *Salah, Jota, Mané*...



De todos los que nos pueden tocar, solo hay dos que son claramente superiores ahora mismo a nosotros, el resto no me dan miedo, aunque siempre hay que tener cuidado, porque una cosa son el miedo que dan ahora, y otra muy diferente, como estarán todos en febrero


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Dic 2021)

Partido a partido

A ganar el domingo a El Trampas


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> De todos los que nos pueden tocar, solo hay dos que son claramente superiores ahora mismo a nosotros, el resto no me dan miedo, aunque siempre hay que tener cuidado, porque una cosa son el miedo que dan ahora, y otra muy diferente, como estarán todos en febrero



Yo diria que el atletico no teme a ningun equipo, a doble partido ya ha eliminado en ultimos años al bayern y liverpool, y con la moral de ganar en oporto, a octavos llegara bien en principio


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria que el atletico no teme a ningun equipo, a doble partido ya ha eliminado en ultimos años al bayern y liverpool, y con la moral de ganar en oporto, a octavos llegara bien en principio



A estas alturas no se puede temer a nadie

En realidad no te debe dar miedo nadie en una competición, eso del miedo es más lo que la prensa cuenta para hablar de algo

Tienen más miedo los periodistas forofos que los deportistas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Dic 2021)

Para el derbi nos arbitra un CALBO
que puede salir mal?


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Para el derbi nos arbitra un CALBO
> que puede salir mal?
> Ver archivo adjunto 865658



Pues es un arbitro que deja mucho jugar y con bastante criterio en el campo, esta muy valorado en la UEFA  

Mateu Lahoz ya fue el encargado de* dirigir el enfrentamiento entre ambos equipos la pasada campaña en el Estadio Alfredo Di Stéfano, donde el Real Madrid se impuso por 2-0* en la jornada 13... también un 12 de diciembre. 

El del próximo domingo (21.00h) será el *octavo derbi madrileño de Mateu Lahoz, *que pitó su primer Real Madrid-Atlético de Liga en noviembre de 2010 con victoria (2-0) para los blancos, que también ganaron el posterior (4-1) en noviembre de 2011. El Atlético se llevó los dos siguientes en septiembre de 2013 (0-1) y septiembre de 2014 (1-2) y el Real Madrid el último (3-0) hace ahora un año.

El colegiado valenciano también *ha pitado dos derbis en la Copa del Rey*, en enero de 2011 en la ronda de cuartos de final, con 3-1 de nuevo para los madridistas, y en enero de 2015 en octavos con empate a 2.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Partido a partido


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

Once titular del atletico

* Oblak; Marcos Llorente, Kondogbia, Felipe, Hermoso, Carrasco; De Paul, Koke, Correa; Griezmann y Cunha. *


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Nos quedaremos en su hilo ya que juegan en casa...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos quedaremos en su hilo ya que juegan en casa...



Quedate tú si quieres

Yo estaré por aqui


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

No parece que haya un derby esta noche por aqui en el foro


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2021)

Pita Mateu... Si no nos presentamos sería mejor


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

5-3-2 como le gusta a @FULANITODETALYCUAL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> 5-3-2 como le gusta a @FULANITODETALYCUAL



llorente de lateral....otra vez luis enrique de nuevo


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> llorente de lateral....otra vez luis enrique de nuevo



Pues a lo mejor es que rinde ahí...

O al menos le tiene en el campo, que yo creo que es por eso en lugar de chupar banquillo


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Muy buena de Llorente precisamente


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Venga Cuña, que a la tercera va la vencida


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Qué arbitro más malo...

Ni los corners los ve


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

El juez de línea está de adorno...si no la pita Mateu no levanta el banderín


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)

Ojo al puto calbo como pita todo al madrid


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ojo al puto calbo como pita todo al madrid



La carga de Alaba por lo menos la ha pitado...

El juez de linea estaba delante y no la ha señalado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)

Koke como siempre


----------



## Octubrista (12 Dic 2021)

Muchos defensas, pero mal situados, se ve que son un apaño.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor es que rinde ahí...
> 
> O al menos le tiene en el campo, que yo creo que es por eso en lugar de chupar banquillo



Los experimentos con gaseosa  llorente ha rendido mucho mejor en mediapunta o metiendo goles que de lateral derecho q lo puse tmb luis enrique porque no tenia a carvajal. Pa mi tenerlo ahi es sacrificar al jugador

Y gol del madrid ....


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Me cago en su puta madre  

No le sale otra igual


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2021)

No puede ser que nadie se quede a defender a al único delantero


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2021)

Mateu solo pitando a favor del Madrid, cualquier roce se olvida de sigan sigan


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

La potra que tiene el moro ese cago en dios


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Me cago en su puta madre
> 
> No le sale otra igual



Pero que le pasa esta temporada a la defensa del atletico? ha rematado solo benzema en el area


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

El gato bereber.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Mateu solo pitando a favor del Madrid, cualquier roce se olvida de sigan sigan



Los arbitrarios.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Mateu solo pitando a favor del Madrid, cualquier roce se olvida de sigan sigan



Ya se dijo el otro dia, es un arbitro que deja jugar mucho, pero a los dos equipos


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero que le pasa esta temporada a la defensa del atletico? ha rematado solo benzema en el area



Remata solo y encima le va a puerta

El dia de España la manda a la escuadra...en fin que suerte tampoco le falta

Estoy hasta los cojones de este tipo de jugadores


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se dijo el otro dia, es un arbitro que deja jugar mucho, pero a los dos equipos



Si igualito


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Remata solo y encima le va a puerta



Eso está feo.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Dic 2021)

Si los de blanco fueran del Osasuna, ya llevarían varias tarjetas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)

Puto calbo


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si los de blanco fueran del Osasuna, ya llevarían varias tarjetas.



¡Los arbitrarios!


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

El tiro libre al menos ha ido cerca


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Y tampoco es que el real moñil haya arrasado a 44 minutos de partido


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El tiro libre al menos ha ido cerca



Podría haber sido peor, un esguince o algo.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y tampoco es que el real moñil haya arrasado a 44 minutos de partido



No hay que arrasar. Tenemos valors.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Podría haber sido peor, un esguince o algo.



Si entra se te ponen los huevos de corbata, listocorral


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si entra se te ponen los huevos de corbata, *listocorral*



Oiga, yo no le he llamado nada ofensivo.

Hoy es un dia winwin.
Si ganamos de putamadre y si no el farsa más lejos del 4°.
Un saludo al Alético Aviasión.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Salen Joao Felix y Lemar

Se retiran Griezmann y Carrasco


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Vaya tiro de madre del Felix al muñeco


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Salen Joao Felix y Lemar
> 
> Se retiran Griezmann y Carrasco



Y el madrid ha quitado a benzema por jovic, ahi salis ganando


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Bien Felix y Cuña pero hay que enchufarla pero ya


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el madrid ha quitado a benzema por jovic, ahi salis ganando



¿Por qué?


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Pues ahora si que ya no merece la pena seguir viendo esto


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



El tio ese no es mas malo, porque no entrena mas  y en el hilo del madrid estaban poniendo verde a asencio y toma gol


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El tio ese no es mas malo, porque no entrena mas  y en el hilo del madrid estaban poniendo verde a asencio y toma gol



¿de quién hablas de Jovic o de Benzema?

El ausencio lo que le pasa es que es vago e indolente, pero es bueno


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de quién hablas de Jovic o de Benzema?
> 
> El ausencio lo que le pasa es que es vago e indolente, pero es bueno



De Jovic, como delantero de pena, parece un mueble. Y ausencio sii me recuerda mucho a guti, no da mas porque no quiere o no lo intenta mas, pero tiene unas buenas cualidades, tecnica y gol


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> De Jovic, como delantero de pena, parece un mueble. Y ausencio sii me recuerda mucho a guti, no da mas porque no quiere o no lo intenta mas, pero tiene unas buenas cualidades, tecnica y gol



Pero si Jovic no juega nunca ¿cómo puedes decir eso?

Y al ausencio hay que sacarle en el minuto 60 de partido para que machaque al rival cansado en contras. Todo lo demás es jugar con 10 con él de principio. Hoy por ejemplo no ha hecho nada sin contar el gol y otra ocasión, parece que estás con 10 en el campo. Lo que pasa que el rival no está a la altura y ganáis facil incluso con un vago como él.


----------



## fieraverde (12 Dic 2021)

No vayas a quitar al muerto d tu amiguito koke. Sinverguenza


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si Jovic no juega nunca ¿cómo puedes decir eso?
> 
> Y al ausencio hay que sacarle en el minuto 60 de partido para que machaque al rival cansado en contras. Todo lo demás es jugar con 10 con él de principio. Hoy por ejemplo no ha hecho nada sin contar el gol y otra ocasión, parece que estás con 10 en el campo. Lo que pasa que el rival no está a la altura y ganáis facil incluso con un vago como él.



Algunos minutos ha tenido jovic durante la temporada, y bueno hoy 45 min le han dado, a ver lo que hace. Entre este y asencio el madrid juega con 9  pero hoy tmb al atletico se le nota cansado del partido de oporto y al madrid la verdad q le sale todo en los ultimos dos meses


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Dic 2021)

Sin savic no hay orden


----------



## artemis (12 Dic 2021)

Tenemos un problema con los centrales... A ver si Trippier vuelve ya y podemos utilizar a Llorente delante


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tenemos un problema con los centrales... A ver si Trippier vuelve ya y podemos utilizar a Llorente delante



Es el entrenador, idiota...


----------



## fieraverde (12 Dic 2021)

24 kilos gana el pajaro


----------



## fieraverde (12 Dic 2021)

esto es un soltero contra casaos de toda la vida ..


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

Pues hoy no sólo se escapa el Madrit, Sevilla y Betis ya han metido sus pvntos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2021)

y encima Couruis entra en modo Joe hart y LO PARA TODO incluso con la cara


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Dic 2021)

Grande el Real... más líderes!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues hoy no sólo se escapa el Madrit, Sevilla y Betis ya han metido sus pvntos



pues el sevilla esta al borde del colapso mental y fisico...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> esto es un soltero contra casaos de toda la vida ..



Y ganan los solteros siempre desde el cumple del Cristiano penaldo que celebramos en el Calderón 4-0

Ya está bien no me jodas


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (12 Dic 2021)

El Patético de Madrid humillado por el Real Madrid. Da iwal cuando leas esto...


----------



## John Rambo (12 Dic 2021)

La tercera dosis.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Dic 2021)

Próximo partido de los colchoneros en el pizjuan ante el Sevilla.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues el sevilla esta al borde del colapso mental y fisico...



El sabado a las 9 veremos quién colapsa, pero el cholismo tiene incluso peor pinta...


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Mateu Lahoz, el mojón arbitrario de la lija, sostiene las patadas y codazos del Trampas con diálogo mientras sanciona cualquier roce inocente del Atleti. 

Curtuac, parando hasta con la nariz, le ha ganado la partida a Oblack, hay que decirlo.

El Atleti ha sido mejor en todo el campo. Dominando y generando. 

El trampas metido atrás y 2 contragolpes. luego achicando, tarascadas permitidas por el que dialoga cuando quiere y perdiendo tiempo desde el primer minuto de la segunda parte.

El Atleti me ha gustado mucho. Hacerle gol a Curtuac es algo complicadísimo.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

El Pateti sólo sabe hacer lo de siempre: Correr, presionar, marcar, hacer faltas, ser equipo pelmazo pero nada más.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

*Pocas pero grandes paradas contra su ex*


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Mateu Lahoz suspenso


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El sabado a las 9 veremos quién colapsa, pero el cholismo tiene incluso peor pinta...



bono no es COURTOUIS


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Curtuac es el galástico de las galasias esta temporada. Está en otra dimensión


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

El Atleti ha recibido 2 contragolpes y nada más. Esto Oblack antes lo paraba, no sé qué le pasa. A pesar de todo, las bajas de los centrales del Atleti casi pasan desapercibidas con el nivel al que están rindiendo los que salen al campo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

La entrada al campo de Joao Félix y Lemar en la segunda parte le ha dado mucha claridad al ataque.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Y la agresividad que le permiten a la defensa del Roñas Madrin. Que han repartido telita marinera. A Griezmann casi le rompen la pierna sin tarjeta y a Joao le han dado pa'l pelo también, como siempre. Y tarascadas constantes sin ver tarjeta. Pisotones, patadas, codazos... Pero al Atleti le empapelan a la mínima, cualquier faltita táctica es tarjeta, ese es el nivel arbitrario de la lija y el mejor arbitrario que hay en la lija.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Y no nos ha dejado ni el último saque de esquina, ha pitao el final el que se pasa el partido dialogando.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

Tienen a Luis Suárez, Griezmann, y juegan igual que si no los tuvieran. Simeone sólo habla de trabajo (aprovechar el error del rival), pero no de creatividad, atrevimiento, riesgo.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz, el mojón arbitrario de la lija, sostiene las patadas y codazos del Trampas con diálogo mientras sanciona cualquier roce inocente del Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

El Roñal Mandric es Curtuac y 10 más. Agresividad permitida, perdida de tiempo y buscar contragolpes con Ficticius.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y no nos ha dejado ni el último saque de esquina, ha pitao el final el que se pasa el partido dialogando.



A trallón no se vale. Ahí le has dao.

Como era la canción del Cholo?


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Roñal Mandric es Curtuac y 10 más. Agresividad permitida, perdida de tiempo y buscar contragolpes con Ficticius.



Esto hay que denunciarlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Dicen que ante la duda, mejor no dejar al trampas con 10. 

Si hace una de esas el Atleti es roja directa, lo hemos visto en varios partidos esta temporada. 

Roja a Cara Ojal, mendi expulsión...

*Mateu Lahoz es un payaso*


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dicen que ante la duda



La más tetuda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2021)

Me quedo con el buen juego del Atleti. Todo el equipo de 10. Hoy sólo me ha faltado ver a un Oblack más Oblack. Pero tampoco se le puede pedir tanto. Le han pillado los dos remates a pie cambiado. 

Y me jode ver a Curtuac a ese nivel. Está espléndido. La que ha parado con la nariz sólo se puede aplaudir y resignarse. Es un porterazo.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy sólo me ha faltado ver a un Oblack más Oblack. Pero tampoco se le puede pedir tanto. *Le han pillado los dos remates a pie cambiado.*



Pero eso está prohibido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Y me ha dado gustito ver al Roñas Mandric perder tiempo durante toda la segunda parte, achicar, dar tarascadas a distra y siniestra y agarrarse a Curtuac.


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Dic 2021)

Puto cornudo hijo de la gran puta, eres lo peor que le ha pasado al Atleti. Y detrás de ti el gordo seboso hijo de la gran puta de Koke, el peor capitán de la historia del Atlético de Madrid y una gran MIERDA de futbolista.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y agarrarse a Curtuac.



Y a los arbitrarios.
Qué no se olvide nunca 

Cholooooo, cholooooo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Y a los arbitrarios.
> Qué no se olvide nunca
> 
> Cholooooo, cholooooo.



ese partido de los arbitrarios es monopolio del Trampas desde hace décadas. Lo sabe toermundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Pero hoy ha sido más determinante Curtois. Hay que admitirlo. Se dice y no pasa nada. CURTOIS ES EL MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA LIJA.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ese partido de los arbitrarios es monopolio del Trampas desde hace décadas. Lo sabe toermundo



Así, así, así ganael Madrit!

Venga, no te hagas de rogar, Pon la canción del Cholo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Así, así, así ganael Madrit!
> 
> Venga, no te hagas de rogar, Pon la canción del Cholo.



forma ya parte de la cultura popular ese canto. No lo inventé yo.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Cholo quédate... Cholo quédate...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El Cholo ha ganado en la partida del despliegue sobre el campo y Careto Anchelitto ha ganado la partuda de cerrarse bien y buscar el contragolpe de Ficticius.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cholo quédate... Cholo quédate...



Eso eso creo que era...
Y había algo como olé ole el Cholo Simeone.
Pero Judas se hace de rogar.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Eso eso creo que era...
> Y había algo como olé ole el Cholo Simeone.
> Pero Judas se hace de rogar.



Y mateu vete a Turquía, mateu vete a Turquía


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Cholo ha ganado en la partida del despliegue sobre el campo y Careto Anchelitto ha ganado la partuda de cerrarse bien y buscar el contragolpe de Ficticius.



El cholismo gana el despliegue, el barsa la pusesió y el madrit las champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Ole ole ole, Cholo Simeone!!!

El once titular que ha sacado me ha gustado mucho. Y los cambios que ha metido en la segunda parte, perfectos.

El pedazo de porterazo que tenéis con Curtois son cosas que se aplauden y punto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El Roñal Mandril es la permisividad arbitraria con su nuevo estilo agresivo que han adoptado, Curtois, que para absolutamente todo y jugar al contragolpe. Se os ve el plumero. 

Sin Curtois no sois nada.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Ya dije, a trallón y con portero no se vale.
Muy mal.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> El cholismo gana el despliegue, el barsa la pusesió y el madrit las champions.



Creo que es un bot, no te va a contestar...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ya dije, a trallón y con portero no se vale.
> Muy mal.




Se dice y no pasa nada. No nos vendáis vendados de que jugáis a otra cosa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El Roñal Mandril ni possesió, ni juenjo, ni na de na.

Es Agresividac en defensa porque se lo permiten. Es Curtois, que tenéis ahí un muro. Y buscar el contragolpe.

Si no se permitiera esa agresividal al Roñas Mandric, sería un poco más complicao, claro está.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2021)

Que verguenza de Atletico con el Madrid siempre la caga.....tanto sistema del cholismo para que les sirve ?


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Hoy no sabemos por qué Cara Ojal no ha visto la roja o Mendi. Misterios de La Lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Siguiente partido.

Ahora a pensar en el Cerdilla.

Partido a partido.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa nada. No nos vendáis vendados de que jugáis a otra cosa.



Simeone: "La contundencia decidió el partido"


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Simeone: "La contundencia decidió el partido"



ole ole ole, Cholo Simeone !

Ya se ha dicho lo que había que comentar. Dale pa' atrás en el jilo y te lo lees.

Ahora a otra cosa. a preparar el partido contra el Cerdilla.

Partido a partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Simeone: "La contundencia decidió el partido"



por cierto, en esa entrevista pone que el siguiente partido es contra el Petis? No es el Cerdilla? Qué dise?

*Ah, ok, el rival que está más cerca. Ok. Partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Sobre el arbitrario Mateu Lahoz que nos le venden como no sé qué, hay que recordar que la jornada pasada ya tuvo sus polémicas arbitrarias en otro partido y que eso de "dialogar" está muy bonito cuando hay que dialogar, pero no cuando tienes que sacar tarjeta amarilla clarísima o roja. Ahí no hay que dialogar. Con el reglamento en la mano. 

Que al Atleti le han sacado tarjetas sin diálogo por mucho menos de la mitad de las que no ha sacado hoy. 

A ver si vamos a tener distintos reglamentos en la mano según el árbitrario y la camiseta del equipo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Joao Maravillao debe ser titular por decretazo y punto, porque da gloria verle jugar. Es pura belleza jurgolística. No recuerdo un jurgol más bello que el de Joao. El balón le ama. Su regate y sus pases son pura belleza. Eleva el júrgol a otra categoría.

Y ese remate sólo lo para Courtois, que está en otra dimensión y hasta con la nariz detiene un remate imposible de parar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Y Cara Ojal nos ha lesionado a Griezmann

Menuda lija bananera que nos están dejando. 

_La mojón lija dermundo ñi ñi ñi
El mojón arbitrario de la lija Ñi ñi ñi_


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2021)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> El Patético de Madrid humillado por el Real Madrid. Da iwal cuando leas esto...








Ciervos sois basura amiguitos de floren y gorilas en la niebla de la secta. A pastar corruptos


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Lo que es cierto es que hay una tarjeta naranja a Carvajal en una entrada al tobillo que se come por soleares


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que es cierto es que hay una tarjeta naranja a Carvajal en una entrada al tobillo que se come por soleares



Todavia estais con lo de ayer?  venga que empieza el sorteo de champions de octavos, a ver que sale


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Bola ardiendo del madrid-benfica


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Hostia que manipulacion... jajajajaja como se les ha pillado jajajajaja


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Menudo robo de sorteo.... MENUDA MANIPULACION...


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia que manipulacion... jajajajaja como se les ha pillado jajajajaja



Le habia tocado al villarreal el manchester united  bolas calientes....


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Buenos dias, hamijos pudrecolchones.
Suerte con el Bayern, de corazón.
Idnos quitando rivales.


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Dic 2021)

Cómo me alegro, ojalá sea tal la meada que se haga insostenible mantener al cornudo.


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Al Atleti, después de haber pasado por el grupo más difícil de la Champions, el sorteo de la UEFA le ha soltado un miura. No tiene suerte aunque creo que el Bayern tampoco estará contento con el emparejamiento.


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Se repite el sorteo a las 15 horas


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Se repite el sorteo a las 15 horas



Es lógico porque ha sido fraudulento. Deberían cesar al responsable del mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

No lo he visto.
K pasao?

Están haciendo trampas chiampions okasen?


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No lo he visto.
> K pasao?
> 
> Están haciendo trampas chiampions okasen?



Por un fallo en el software que afectó directamente al *Atlético* y al *Villarreal*, *UEFA* ha tomado la decisión de repetir el sorteo de la *Champions*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

EMoSiDo ENgAñADo?


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Deberían anular la norma que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos del mismo país e incluso del mismo grupo. No me extraña que se líen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Las chiampionc no se ganan
Se compran


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Verás la prensa merengue.
La culpa de los amaños chianpionc es del Cholo, fijo.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

¿se repite? Alucino como un pepino vamos


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿se repite? Alucino como un pepino vamos



Si, a las 15 de nuevo, esto es acojonante


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Mi previsión es que cambiarán los cromos:

Sporting-Real Madrid
Villarreal-Liverpool
Atlético-Manchester City
Salzburgo-B. Munich
Inter-Lille
Chelsea-Ajax
PSG-Juve

Para contentar a casi todos.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

14 millones por Akturkoglu

Según inforna la prensa turca, *el Atlético de Madrid va a iniciar una negociación con el Galatasaray para incorporar en el mercado de invierno al extremo Kerem Akturkoglu*.

El club rojiblanco está dispuesto a ofrecer 14 millones de euros por el futbolista. Terim no quiere que se marche, ya que el Galatasaray sigue vivo en las competiciones y es un futbolista trascendental.

Erkut Sogut, representante de Akturkoglu y de Ozil, no ha querido confirmar las informaciones a este periódico, pero tampoco las desmiente.

El atacante lleva seis goles y cinco asistencias en lo que va de temporada. Además, a sus 23 años, ya ha anotado tres goles con la selección de Turquía. Al Galatasaray llegó en verano de 2020, procedente del 24 Erzicanspor, de la tercera división turca.

Desde entonces, su proyección ha sido meteórica hasta el punto de ganarse la renovación hasta 2026. Terim tiene plena confianza en él, pero podría perderlo en tan solo unas semanas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2021)

Problemas en la UEFADRID con las bolas calientes y demás trilerismos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2021)

Que dice Floreone que el ya ha pagado por el Benfica, que qué es eso de repetir. Que si repiten que le toque el Odense o el Rapid de Transilvania y vale ya!


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

EL atleti se quita la bayern munich, os quejareis


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Manchester utd


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Manchester utd



Cristiano vuelve al wanda


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Cristiano vuelve al wanda



Es más asequible eso que el Bayern

Y mucho más teniendo en cuenta que no le habian puesto en el primer sorteo


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Manchester utd



Del grupo del Villarreal, pasar es factible


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El partido de los despachos, los sorteos siempre dudosos y las VARbitrariedadecs lo tenemos siempre perdido antes de empezar. Ya lo sabemos. Ese siempre ha sido nuestro talón de Aquiles.

El Atleti nunca ha jugado ese juebo secreto. 

El Atleti es de jugar en el terreno de juenjo. Partido a partido

Ahora a preparar el partido contra el Cerdilla.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Del grupo del Villarreal, pasar es factible



Si al Bayern tambien se le puede ganar, pero luego nos cargamos a todos los cocos y palmamos con los cuernitos. Que es algo que no entiendo.

Como ha habido irregularidades que suceden otras veces pero que esta vez ha debido ser imposible tapar por lo descarado que era pues al final nos ha tocado otro.

Si nos hubiera tocado el Bayern pues es que era nuestro sino


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ya se ha demostrado lo que tantas veces habiamos denunciado, que en los sorteos de la champions el mandril era beneficiado, ahora con un sorteo vigilado al madrid se le acabo la suerte


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

La suerte del trampas no era suerte

Fuyimosido engañados


----------



## Narwhal (13 Dic 2021)

Hola patéticos. El sorteo ha sido limpio hasta que habéis aparecido vosotros. Encima os lo repiten a la carta. ¿ Después de este ROBO seguiréis con vuestra matraca de toda la vida??
¿Quién decíais que era el TRAMPAS?? ¿QUIÉN?


----------



## Second (13 Dic 2021)

Jajaja me parto el culo con la cara que se les ha quedado a los “Tramperos“, y diciendo”repetir el sorte es inadmisible y OTRA ADULTERACIÓN“ se quejan los que la han adulterado desde siempre jajjajaja suerte al Psg. 

pd. Mira que no juega a nada este Atlético esta temporada


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Joder qué de llantos por todas partes...

Y hasta aqui que se meten a llorar y rabiar


----------



## Narwhal (13 Dic 2021)

habláis de quejas y llantos vosotros??? PRECISAMENTE VOSOTROS????


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

Antonio Romero:

"Hay una diferencia entre lo que ha hecho hoy el Madrid y lo que hacía el Atleti. *El Madrid nunca se niega a meter un gol más, pero el Cholo siempre hacía que el equipo diese un paso atrás.* Es una gran diferencia, esto no lo ha hecho Ancelotti, sin embargo, el Cholo, en muchos momentos de su carrera, sí"


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

Sería divertido que el Patético fuera eliminado en Copaeuropa y que el Madrid se clasificara, ahora que estáis con el cuento de la lechera,.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Sería divertido que el Patético fuera eliminado en Copaeuropa y que el Madrid se clasificara, ahora que estáis con el cuento de la lechera,.



¿Qué cuento? aqui nadie está con cuentos de lechera ni pollas en vinagre

Nunca estamos para eso aqui. Otros en cambio pensáis en ganar no sé cuantas copas y luego vienen las decepciones y los aymadremias.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué cuento? aqui nadie está con cuentos de lechera ni pollas en vinagre
> 
> Nunca estamos para eso aqui. Otros en cambio pensáis en ganar no sé cuantas copas y luego vienen las decepciones y los aymadremias.



En las últimas páginas no hacéis más que llorar. Estáis a no sé cuántos puntos en liga del Madrid pero la culpa es de los árbitros, jajaja.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> En las últimas páginas no hacéis más que llorar. Estáis a no sé cuántos puntos en liga del Madrid pero la culpa es de los árbitros, jajaja.



Vosotros ¿qué pasa? ¿que no veis los partidos?

Porque los vuestros como el de ayer tampoco lo visteis al parecer

Pregunta a Carvajal si tenía que haber terminado el partido con patadas como las que arrea. Porque a vosotros rozaros ya se sabe que es tarjeta. 

Y sí, nos quitan más de lo que nos dan. Eso no lo puedes decir tú sin ir más lejos


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vosotros ¿qué pasa? ¿que no veis los partidos?
> 
> Porque los vuestros como el de ayer tampoco lo visteis al parecer
> 
> ...




Tú eres un fanático y un anormal. Para patadas las que dió el Patético, y porque no os atrevéis a más.

¿No vistes los golazos que os colamos, SUBNORMAL? El Madrid hizo lo mismo que el Pateti, presionar, defender, trabajar, pero además con calidad, con contraataques bien hechos metiendo golazos. Reconócelo y cállate la bocaza, retromongolo.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Tú eres un fanático y un anormal. Para patadas las que dió el Patético, y porque no os atrevéis a más.
> 
> ¿No vistes los golazos que os colamos, SUBNORMAL? El Madrid hizo lo mismo que el Pateti, presionar, defender, trabajar, pero además con calidad, con contraataques bien hechos metiendo golazos. Reconócelo y cállate la bocaza, retromongolo.



Hale a tomar mucho por culo rascanalgas

La última vez que hablo con un tonto los cojones como tú


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Narwhal (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y sí, nos quitan más de lo que nos dan. Eso no lo puedes decir tú sin ir más lejos



Pero si el año pasado sin ir más lejos robasteis la liga en el partido del Metropolitano contra el Madrid..... Y como eso no era suficiente ya se encargó el var en el Madrid Sevilla de daros el empujoncito final.
VUESTRA GETA NO TIENE LÍMITES


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno por lo menos sabemos ya que los dos madriles van a ser eliminados por Psg y Manchester, la pega esperar hasta febrero


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bueno por lo menos sabemos ya que los dos madriles van a ser eliminados por Psg y Manchester, la pega esperar hasta febrero



La suerte es que al barcelona no le van a eliminar de la champions en ningun enfrentamiento directo con otro rival.....

Cuidado con Manolas


----------



## ravenare (13 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojalá cr7 de por culo a los llorones colchoneros


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

Solo por ver cómo están rabiando los vikingos y el lamentable espectáculo que están dando, ha merecido la pena este sainate


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Dic 2021)

Se viene...


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

¿Que dices @ravenare?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

lo que tu digas... 

Otia un post fantasma, ni se le puede citar, @ravenare sigues entre nosotros?


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

*El Oso y el Madroño*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

A los Atleticos no nos importa el rival. Queremos que nos toque jugar siempre con los mejores. Iríamos a Munich o a donde tengamos que ir. Nos gusta el júnjol.

Nos gusta competir.

Lo que no toleramos es a los tramposos


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Y el Benfica sigue sin decir ni pio holles

Anda que ha protestado lo más mínimo de que les quiten de encima a los chorizos estos


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y el Benfica sigue sin decir ni pio holles
> 
> Anda que ha protestado lo más mínimo de que les quiten de encima a los chorizos estos



Ven que tienen mas posibilidades de eliminar al Ajax que al real madrid  tontos no son


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ven que tienen mas posibilidades de eliminar al Ajax que al real madrid  tontos no son



Pues como dice uno en el hilo cuernito: haber como coño demuestra el madri en un juzgado de dónde sea que ha sido perjudicado porque el Benfica es mas débil que el PSG...

Que eso es imposible de demostrar además de ser ofensivo contra el Benfica, vamos que se pueden ofender con toda la razón


----------



## Narwhal (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que no toleramos es a los tramposos



Le dijo la sartén al cazo. 
Se cree el LADRÓN LLORÓN que todos son de su condición.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Le dijo la sartén al cazo.
> Se cree el LADRÓN LLORÓN que todos son de su condición.



a quién crees que engañas a estas alturas de la peli?

A tí micsmo

El desengaño. La nueva comedia...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Os habéis dado cuenta de lo que está ocurriendo con el júnjol? 

VARbitrariedades, sorteos sospechosos, fondos de hinbersión, superfondos, jeques...

Parece que se está jugando más fuera del campo de juenjo. Que siempre ha sido asín lo sabe todo ermundo, pero puede que se esté disputando un partido diferente esta vez y que el júnjol pase a otros poderes diferentes.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues como dice uno en el hilo cuernito: haber como coño demuestra el madri en un juzgado de dónde sea que ha sido perjudicado porque el Benfica es mas débil que el PSG...
> 
> Que eso es imposible de demostrar además de ser ofensivo contra el Benfica, vamos que se pueden ofender con toda la razón



Bah, eso es imposible. Creo que al final el madrid no va a hacer nada. Si para llegar a una final de champions al psg lo tienes q eliminar en octavos, cuartos o semis, da igual cuando te toque. Es lo que hay


----------



## Narwhal (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> a quién crees que engañas a estas alturas de la peli?
> 
> A tí micsmo
> 
> El desengaño. La nueva comedia...



Pues eso digo yo, a quién intentáis engañar???. Para una liga que ganáis y la ROBÁIS. El cornudo de vuestro entrenador hoy celebrando la repetición de un sorteo!!!! PATÉTICOS


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Pues eso digo yo, a quién intentáis engañar???. Para una liga que ganáis y la ROBÁIS. El cornudo de vuestro entrenador hoy celebrando la repetición de un sorteo!!!! PATÉTICOS



Os conocen como El Trampas
Y en la cultura popular jurgolística ha arraigado el canto aquel de "así, así, así gana el ..." debe ser duro oir eso en tantos campos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Están ensuciando todo con las bolas calientes y sus movidas.

Aquí estamos pensando en el Cerdilla. Partido a partido.

Va a ser un partido intensito.

Yo quiero ver a Joao titular otra vez. Ayer se hizo un partidazo tremendo los minutos que salió y estoy encantado con su júrgol. Me parece el mejor jugador dermundo en la actualidac y su forma de jugar me parece de una belleza sin par que recuerde. Podrá tener mejores o peores partidos y sé que otros del equipo rinden mucho mas en algunos partidos, pero yo soy un enamorados del júrjol de Joao Félix.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Narwhal (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os conocen como El Trampas
> Y en la cultura popular jurgolística ha arraigado el canto aquel de "así, así, así gana el ..." debe ser duro oir eso en tantos campos.



Cultura popular dice. 4 pelagatos indios hispanistaníes.
Sal de casa de papaíto alguna vez fuera de Hispanistán. Verás cómo conocen fuera al Real.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Es una lástima que se permita coser a patadas y agarrones continuados a un jurgolista de la calidac de Joao, que es pura belleza y que el monopolio de la prensa merengue y del farsa nos quieran convencer de ficticius o pedris y menosprecien el júrgol de pura belleza de Joao Félix sin par.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Ficticius podrá correr todo lo que quiera y hacer las bicicletas que quiera, pero seguirá siendo el tío más feo de la lija y su júrjol seguirá siendo un júrjol del montón, de arrancadas y contragolpe. Nada extraordinario.

Joao Félix es la quinta esencia del júrjol. Es pura belleza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Hasta Messi en sus mejores tiempos parece feo en su júrjol al lado de Joao Félix. Sus movimientos con el balón son de una perfección estética sin par.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Joao Félix
pureza, belleza, perfección estética.
La quinta esencia del júrjol
(No homo)

alguien tenía que decirlo y se ha dicho

Desmiéntemelo


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao Félix
> pureza, belleza, perfección estética.
> La quinta esencia del júrjol
> (No homo)
> ...



Estas con joao, que no cagas, en el as le dedican un articulo  


*Misterio João Félix*

La entrada del portugués y de *Lemar* en el descanso mejoraron al *Atlético*. La pidió, se atrevió a encarar y concentró los ataques rojiblancos hasta el gol de *Asensio*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Para mí, en la actualidad hay 2 suprajugadores en La Lija. 

*- Joao Félix
- Courtois*

Courtois ha alcanzado la perfección en portería. Joao Félix no tanto en rendimiento, por ser blanco de patadas y agarrones, lesiones, estilo de La Lija bruta de las VARbitrariedadecs... 
Pero Joao es la esencia del júrjol.


----------



## artemis (14 Dic 2021)

La patada de Carvajal a Griezmann le ha roto... Y para meter no es ni amarilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

artemis dijo:


> La patada de Carvajal a Griezmann le ha roto... Y para meter no es ni amarilla



Cara Ojal ha roto a Griezmann y se va de rositas. 

Mateu Lahoz dialoga mucho algunas veces, sobre todo si la tarascada es de un equipo con los que siempre dialoga. Con nosotros nunca dialoga. Sólo si la tarascada nos la pegan a nosotros. Es un diálogo arbitrario. El mojón arbitrario.

Y al Atleti le empapelan a tarjetazos jornada tras jornada por preguntar a los VARbitrarios el motivo por el que no sancionan con tarjeta a los demás y a nosotros sí.

La Lija es asín


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Como a Joao, cuando Gilmanzano le saca amarilla tras recibir un agarrón durante 10 metros y roja por quejarse. Y al contrario nada y encima sacan la falta a favor.

Un disparate demencial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Eso sí, como se te ocurra acercarte a menos de 1 metro a alguno de los Ficticius y se resbalen simulando con piscinazos teatrales, empiezan a volar tarjetas


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

A Joao nos le han mandado al hospital varias veces, perdiéndose varios partidos por lesión.

Ahora a Griezmann, que no se ha perdido un partido de hace una dècada, al hospital por cuzarse con Cara Ojal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Y el otro, cóno se llama? El Mindi ese. Con una amarilla por faktas reiteradas, mete un pisotón con todos los tacos sin ninguna posibilidac de disputar la pelota y en lugar de tarjeta, se pone a dialogar con el dialogador ese qye es el mejor de La Lija. 

To el partido dialogando y luego no nos deja ni sacar el último saque de esquina, porque tendría prisa o algo, no sé


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Con el reglamento en la mano, eso no es diálogo, es roja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Salvajal debe ser sancionado de oficio y ser suspendido los partidos que correspondan.

Y Mindi lo mismo.

o es que sólo se sanciona al Atleti y por protestar?


----------



## road runner (14 Dic 2021)

Balla, no me lo hexperava.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Dic 2021)

Carvajal el troglodita se carga a Grizzi
Casimiro el tarugo tirandose en su area como una rata gorda y sebosa.
Mendhi el camello de pitis rompiendo tobillos everywhere

Y el subnormal de CALBO de Matehu la Hoz de cháchara con sus amiguetes.

Messi y Mbappé harán justicia.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Carvajal el troglodita se carga a Grizzi
> Casimiro el tarugo tirandose en su area como una rata gorda y sebosa.
> Mendhi el camello de pitis rompiendo tobillos everywhere
> 
> ...



Pues a cristiano se le da muy bien meterle goles al atletico...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues a cristiano se le da muy bien meterle goles al atletico...



Mientras sean legales y no penaldos habrá que asumirlos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Dic 2021)

El atleti es un bicho

Se repite la historia de 2020 de allí por donde tiene que ir el atlético el coronavirus se descontrola









Un brote de covid en el Manchester United obliga a cerrar sus instalaciones


El Manchester United ha cerrado las instalaciones del primer equipo durante 24 horas por el brote de covid en el equipo y se encuentra en conversaciones con la Premier




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

*Ofertón para Trippier*

El* Newcastle* tienta al jugador con hacerle el mejor pagado de su plantilla.* As* ya informó del interés de ese club inglés y del United. Una vuelta a la *Premier* pasa por la cabeza del jugador.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Buenas noticias,,el sevilla suma ya 9 LEsionados...el ultimo oliver torres...lo cual es bueno para visitar el pizjuan ,,..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Hemos de evitar a toda costa que Costa fiche por el Valencia


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

*Morata, más cerca del regreso*

'La Gazzetta dello Sport' informa que la decisión de la Juventus es cada vez más firme: no parecen dispuestos a pagar los 35M€ por él en junio. Lo devolverá al Atleti.


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ofertón para Trippier*
> 
> El* Newcastle* tienta al jugador con hacerle el mejor pagado de su plantilla.* As* ya informó del interés de ese club inglés y del United. Una vuelta a la *Premier* pasa por la cabeza del jugador.



Pero si está casi en segunda el Newcastle

¿quién quiere jugar en segunda?


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Morata, más cerca del regreso*
> 
> 'La Gazzetta dello Sport' informa que la decisión de la Juventus es cada vez más firme: no parecen dispuestos a pagar los 35M€ por él en junio. Lo devolverá al Atleti.



Como pille racha ya verás como cambian de opinión


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si está casi en segunda el Newcastle
> 
> ¿quién quiere jugar en segunda?



Es una bonita liga la segunda  es ingles y le tira mucho su casa, mas tarde o temprano, querra algun dia volver


barullo dijo:


> Como pille racha ya verás como cambian de opinión



Eso es verdad, morata es mucho de rachas, como pille una buena, podrian cambiar de opinion. Pero no se, la juventus es la segunda vez que lo ha acogido a morata, la primera lo vendio el madrid y la segunda casi al final del mercado que el atleti no lo queria y el queria volver a italia. Segunda nupcias nunca fueron buenas


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Dic 2021)

Os dejo un vídrio de Joao Félix Maravillao. El que es probablemente el jugador con el júrgol sin par más bello del mundo.



Da gloria ver cada vez que toca el balón. Sun júrgol es tan pleno y radiante... Alucinante.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

*Los equipos de España que más se han beneficiado de su cantera*
El Atlético Madrid cuenta con la cantera más valiosa de España, ya que ha ingresado* 214,3 millones *de euros por las ventas de sus jugadores graduados desde 2010.

*Clasificación*

1- Atlético Madrid - 214,250,000

2 - FC Barcelona - 148,980,000

3 - Real Sociedad - 94,000,000

4 - UD Las Palmas - 20,000,000

5 - Rayo Vallecano - 15,300,000

6 - Granada CF - 15,000,000

7 - Levante UD - 14,700,000

8 - RCD Mallorca - 8,400,000

9 - Racing Santander - 6,000,000

10 - Cádiz CF - 5,500,000


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Hoy se espera un partidazo contra el Cerdilla. Espero que se pueda ver un partido de júrjol sin VARbitrariedades y que gane el Atleti. 

No me preocupa la baja de Griezmann porque hay plantilla para que no se note ninguna baja.

Necesitamos dominar el centro del campo y ser contundentes a la hora de finalizar.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

El *once del Atlético* ya está confirmado: *Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Kondogbia, Hermoso, Carrasco; Llorente, Koke, Lemar; Correa y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Vamos que empieza

Es una final casi


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Hoy es un partido para declarar las intenciones del Campeón


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2021)

Hay que aprovechar que el Sevilla está al borde del colapso sanitario y mental..10 bajas..y lopetegui al borde de la afonia..


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Vamos a ver si Trippier vuelve al nivel que dejó y a Llorente en una posición más óptima para hacer lo que mejor sabe


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2021)

Gol del Cerdilla...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2021)

Gol no.... GOLAZO.....


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Golazo de Raquitin
Oblack ni la ve venir


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

A mi se me cuelga el acestream y me he quedado sin verlo

Total para lo que nos vale que nos metan goles así no sufro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ahora toca por aquí, que está esto muerto.


GOOOOOOOOOL DE RAKITIC...


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi se me cuelga el acestream y me he quedado sin verlo
> 
> Total para lo que nos vale que nos metan goles así no sufro



Tranquilo que no te estas perdiendo mucho del partido del atletico, de pena el comienzo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquilo que no te estas perdiendo mucho del partido del atletico, de pena el comienzo



Ahora sí lo estoy viendo desde hace unos minutos y me pregunto que a qué aspiran


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Acabo de ver el gol del Sevilla. Golazo claro que si y desde a tomar por culo

Que le sigan dejando tirar a ese que ya verás qué bien


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora sí lo estoy viendo desde hace unos minutos y me pregunto que a qué aspiran



A empatar el partido ?  bueno todavia queda mucho partido por jugar....


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Partido por ahora engorroso, como suelen ser estos partidos. El Cerdilla el disparo del gol y el Atleti dos llegadas de Correa. Por lo demás, imprecisiones y mucho acoso en todas partes


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A empatar el partido ?  bueno todavia queda mucho partido por jugar....



Media hora ya la hemos perdido

Y así por el rato que llevo visto el empate cabezas de polla


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Hol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquilo que no te estas perdiendo mucho del partido del atletico, de pena el comienzo



Sip. Lo tengo puesto y ni me estoy enterando de lo aburrido que es.

Gol del Pateti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Jol


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Vamos!


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

A balón parado, para variar. De jugada el Pateti no marca ni de casualidad.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Goool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Dic 2021)

Gol del de siempre a balón parao o córner...


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A balón parado, para variar. De jugada el Pateti no marca ni de casualidad.



¿valen menos a balón parado?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Que pasa ahora...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿valen menos a balón parado?



No, pero como ya he dicho muchas veces, el pateti solo juega al balón parado y al error del rival.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A balón parado, para variar. De jugada el Pateti no marca ni de casualidad.



Lo suelen llamar atletico aviacion


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, pero como ya he dicho muchas veces, el pateti solo juega al balón parado y al error del rival.



¿y eso es malo? ¿es un démerito?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

De Paul por Llorente, que debe estar tocao


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Joder qué mala suerte Llorente


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

En la segunda parte daría entrada ya a Joao Félix, para dar brillo y esplendor


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué mala suerte Llorente



Y eso que fisicamente esta hecho un toro


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En la segunda parte daría entrada ya a Joao Félix, para dar brillo y esplendor



¿brillo y esplendor?

Lo que hay que hacer es ganar, cansaliebres

Aqui no trollees que es nuestro hilo, el de los cuernitos está por ahí abajo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y eso que fisicamente esta hecho un toro



Debe ser propenso a lesiones musculares


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿brillo y esplendor?
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es ganar, cansaliebres
> 
> Aqui no trollees que es nuestro hilo, el de los cuernitos está por ahí abajo



Tiene él mas fe en joao que simeone  bueno descanso 1-1, esta igualado


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿brillo y esplendor?
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es ganar, cansaliebres
> 
> Aqui no trollees que es nuestro hilo, el de los cuernitos está por ahí abajo




qué dices?

Vienes siempre soltando malos comentarios al hilo de Atleti. No te he visto nunca decir nada bueno del Atleti en este hilo. Disimula, anda.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

El cholo lo hace al revés deberia sacar de titular a Cunha y Joao porque Suarez está para 25 minutos y Correa ha demostrado rendir en las 2as. partes.
El sevilla a parte del gol no ha hecho nada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿brillo y esplendor?
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es ganar, cansaliebres
> 
> Aqui no trollees que es nuestro hilo, el de los cuernitos está por ahí abajo




y edita el mensaje de cabecera del hilo, anda, que es gratis y parece que lo ha abierto un merengue


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

¿Cuándo fueron los dos últimos partidos que se fue el Atleti ganando al descanso?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Primera parte como se esperaba. Mucho acoso y pocas ocasiones. El Cerdilla 1 tiro a puerta, el del gol. Y el Atleti con alguna llegada pero sin claridad.

Daría entrada a Joao y Cunha


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2021)

1 otro lesionado mas para elsevilla ..sube a 11


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Y lo de Llorente, no sé si nos le han roto o k?


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo fueron los dos últimos partidos que se fue el Atleti ganando al descanso?



Di primero el ultimo, y luego ya pensamos el segundo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2021)

y ahora cuidad con el mañaco mir,,que segun marca mide 1,85,,pero segun la biograffia mide 1,93


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo fueron los dos últimos partidos que se fue el Atleti ganando al descanso?



Cuidao que te manda callar el pompero


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Di primero el ultimo, y luego ya pensamos el segundo



La última goleada, que fue al Cadiz, se fueron a cero al descanso, por eso pregunto 

Edito, jornadas 12 y 13, al Betis 3-0 y con el Valencia que terminaron empatando, un mes el más temprano, casi ná


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La última goleada, que fue al Cadiz, se fueron a cero al descanso, por eso pregunto



Tú siempre negativo nunca positivo...

Esto es darle brillo y esplendor que no tenteras rascanalgas


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La última goleada, que fue al Cadiz, se fueron a cero al descanso, por eso pregunto
> 
> Edito, jornadas 12 y 13, al Betis 3-0 y con el Valencia que terminaron empatando, un mes el más temprano, casi ná



Pues tampoco hace tanto tiempo al final


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Le ha sobrado el último pase, qué pena De Paul


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tampoco hace tanto tiempo al final



Recuerdo que son muchos partidos además de Liga, de Champions, un total de 7 y con derrotas al final y en este la estadística ya no la cumplen, lo siguiente es el Graná


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Está dominando ahora claramente el Aleti

Merece el gol


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Sale Cuña...este marca


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

A ver si mete gol Cuña


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Sale Cuña...este marca



Menuda carita llevaba luis suarez con el cambio, no le ha gustao mucho


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Menuda carita llevaba luis suarez con el cambio, no le ha gustao mucho



Pero no creo que esté molesto por el cambio sino por llevar varios partidos sin marcar.

Eso creo vamos


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Guarrez no está para ser titular


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Guarrez no está para ser titular



Yo creo que si, porque es un veterano que tiene picardía y en cualquién momento te la lía y marca.

En todo caso tiene que ser Cuña el que le siente a base de goles


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero no creo que esté molesto por el cambio sino por llevar varios partidos sin marcar.
> 
> Eso creo vamos





Suprimo dijo:


> Guarrez no está para ser titular



La verdad que el uruguayo ha perdido gol y fuelle en los ultimos partidos, a ver si se recupera con el paron navideño


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

A Lemar casi nos le desgracian


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Cuidao que se lía


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Complicado salir de estos partidos sin lesionados. Da miedito


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Están siendo bastante cerdetes los del Zevilla


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Estamos muy cerca...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Es que con Joao sólo saben hacer una cosa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

El sevilla firma el e mpate...


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estamos muy cerca...



Huele a empate a 1


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Carrasco el patapalo


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh joao


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Muy bien Cuña


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Si es que se molestan entre ellos


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El sevilla firma el e mpate...



Mucho premio es para lo que ha hecho


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Vaya tela


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Acaba de salir el descuento


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Este proyecto esta muerto. Adios Cholo.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Acabaramos


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Joder


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Que añádan 10 minutos jodER


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

El peor Barsa de en mvcho tiempo 27 pvntos

El Atleti 29 pvntos


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Kien no salta en corner? Coke?


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El sevilla firma el e mpate...



Jajajaja.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

En la segunda parte ha sido superior el atletico, no se merece ir perdiendo


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh joao



Ahora me estoy acordando de esa


----------



## Narwhal (18 Dic 2021)

Vaya dos equipos de leñadores. Vergüenza me daría simpatizar con cualquiera de semejantes matones. Y encima vais de "equipo simpático" protegidos por la prensa mafia e inmoral.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Kien no salta en corner? Coke?



No sé si fué Cuña


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Joder, es que el Cerdilla hace una batalla campal de cada jugada, es una cosa horrenda y siempre dejan seguir.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Estamos fuera de champions


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

Gitanos gitaneando


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> En la segunda parte ha sido superior el atletico, no se merece ir perdiendo



En absoluto además

Es lo que tiene perdonar


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

pues el rayito en champions

*

*


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Mi mama al palo


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

AL LARGUERO JODER


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Si mete eso Joao, es el gol de la década


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

Si llega a meter esa Joao 

Yonkis y gitanos


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Y el Cerdilla sigue con sus movidas


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Estas simulaciones deberian sancionarse y prolongar el tiempo que haga falta


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Que añadan 4 minutos mas no?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Estas simulaciones deberian sancionarse y prolongar el tiempo que haga falta



creo q se ha hecho daño de verdad...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y eso es malo? ¿es un démerito?



Es ser un miserable jugar así con el equipo que tienes.

Y al final habéis perdido. Seguid jugando así.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

No hay balón, desaparecen


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> pues el rayito en champions
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 874949
> *



Nosotros y la Real nos hemos desinflado de cojones...

La Real no sé, pero nosotros venimos de ganar la liga...queda mucho pero estas 3 derrotas desilusionan mucho, sobretodo porque hace siglos que no perdiamos 3 seguidos creo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2021)

pues otro lesionado mas para el sevilla y Cojones cholo SACA a joao de inicio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

Con el peor far$A en dos décadas el pateti tiene que luchar por entrar en champions.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

Es falta a koke clarisima pero buena ya sabemos como va esto


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Que cosas más horrendas. 

Batalla navajera del Cercilla, como viene siendo habitual, y reciben premio en La Lija de matones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Nosotros y la Real nos hemos desinflado de cojones...
> 
> La Real no sé, pero nosotros venimos de ganar la liga...queda mucho pero estas 3 derrotas desilusionan mucho, sobretodo porque hace siglos que no perdiamos 3 seguidos creo



La Real se veía venir, igual que le pasó el año pasado. Lo vuestro es más grave.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> creo q se ha hecho daño de verdad...



¿Pero qué se ha hecho? Lo de ser un boludo es de serie


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

Eres mas ruín que un recogepelotas del Sevilla


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

Que esperas con un estadio lleno de gente de las 3000 viviendas


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es ser un miserable jugar así con el equipo que tienes.
> 
> Y al final habéis perdido. Seguid jugando así.



Joder pues una tanda de penaltis es balón parado y cuando el mandril gana una champions así no te leo ponerle de miserable...o con el gol de Ramos de corner sin ir más lejos



A veces decís unas tonterías que creo que no pensáis ni lo que decís


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es ser un miserable jugar así con el equipo que tienes.
> 
> Y al final habéis perdido. Seguid jugando así.



Es que le tienen cogida la medida al Atleti media primera, sin exagerar


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder pues una tanda de penaltis es balón parado y cuando el mandril gana una champions así no te leo ponerle de miserable...o con el gol de Ramos de corner sin ir más lejos
> 
> 
> 
> A veces decís unas tonterías que creo que no pensáis ni lo que decís



Los penaldos de la gitana portuguesa si valian


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Permisividad arbitraria permanente al juego sucio. 

Nos vamos con Llorente lesionado, a Lemar casi nos lo desgracian, la semana pasada fue Griezmann.

Da miedo jugar en La Lija. Caen lesionados los jugadores de calidad por agresiones. 

Felipe, en la entrevista, denuncia las batallas navajeras del Cerdilla y la permisividad arbitraria.


----------



## artemis (18 Dic 2021)

Lo de la falta a Koke en el gol del cerdilla, el fuera de juego del cerdilla que encima toca a oblack ya si eso para otro año


----------



## hartman (18 Dic 2021)

ya ha ganado la liga el madric.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2021)

A este paso el RAYO se viene a la Champions, no me jodáis. Hostias.


----------



## Punkercin (18 Dic 2021)

Txolo out now


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Mira lo que dice Felipe: que tienen errores de concentración en jugadas a balón parado


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

A Joao no le dejan tocar balón entre agarrones y tarascadas, es una cosa horrenda. Qué más da, todo vale en la lija navajera que le han montado al Atleti.

Eso sí, como proteste le sacan roja


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Menuda encerrona de lija preparada desde la primera jornada. Es descarao


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Dic 2021)

Por una vez que quería un empate y van éstos matados del pateti y pierden.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Nosotros y la Real nos hemos desinflado de cojones...
> 
> La Real no sé, pero nosotros venimos de ganar la liga...queda mucho pero estas 3 derrotas desilusionan mucho, sobretodo porque hace siglos que no perdiamos 3 seguidos creo



Primera vez en liga con el cholo en el equipo q el atletico pierde 3 partidos seguidos



Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué se ha hecho? Lo de ser un boludo es de serie



ha tenido un mareo de los buenos, y ha salido en camilla del campo


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A este paso el RAYO se viene a la Champions, no me jodáis. Hostias.



El Leicester paco de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

No hemos tenido un partido en el que se ponga freno a la jauría a la que nos someten a base de agresiones, y varbitrariedades. Es tremendo.

El Atleti muy superior. Pero estos partidos son de batalla campal y si el arbitrario permite, se lleva premio el más perro


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

El segundo gol que le han dado al Cerdilla hay 2 faltas, no una, sino 2. Un derribo a koke y luego juego peligroso con el pie en la cara de Cunha. Eso no es gol, eso es acoso y derribo con el permiso del VARbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Lija navajera preparada desde la primera jornada.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No hemos tenido un partido en el que se ponga freno a la jauría a la que nos someten a base de agresiones, y varbitrariedades. Es tremendo.
> 
> El Atleti muy superior. Pero estos partidos son de batalla campal y si el arbitrario permite, se lleva premio el más perro



Jajajajaja! No hay partido que no nombres a los árbitros.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jajajajaja! No hay partido que no nombres a los árbitros.
> Pozdrawiam.



A mi me parecen pocas amarillas al Zevilla, muy pocas para a la altura a la que jugaban con los pies


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que le tienen cogida la medida al Atleti media primera, sin exagerar



Eso y que hoy nos ha faltado contundencia arriba. Ya nos ha pasado más partidos pero hoy yo veía que lo ganabamos y creo que nos falta un pelín de gol. A la vista está despues de 3 derrotas que nos falta bastante gol.

También hay decisiones arbitrales extrañas y nos pitan normalmente muy mal


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Va el foro como el culo de mal


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Me quedo con Joao Fèlix, que ha puesto el fútbol en este partido de batallas campales.

Y Cunha, buen partido.

El resto batallando cada agresión a la que te somete el Cerdilla.

Y me voy con la sensación de que Oblack no está siendo Oblack. Nos tiran 2 veces y nos hacen 2 goles. Viene siendo así...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

No sé qué le pasa a Oblack que no para una. Le meten todas. Si nos tiran una vez, un gol y si nos tiran 2, 2 goles y así. 

Es bastante sorprendente. No sé qué le pasa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Joao se pira al final de temporada


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Dic 2021)

Joder, es que el Barça jugando asquerosamente requetemal está a solo 2 puntos de la real y del at. Madrid ya lo que nos faltaba que el Barça les pasara en la liga penoso no lo siguiente.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Esta lija es preparadísima. Los números no indican nada de nada. Nos han rateao un buen puñado de puntos. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya seguido los partidos del Campeón.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Al márgen de las VARbitrariedades, el Atleti está jugando bien. 

Lo que veo más flojo, además de las bajas de los centrales, es a Oblack, que parece que nos le han cambiao o no sé, no para ni una y no nos hacen muchas ocasiones, eso es lo sorprendente.

Y de cosas positivas, Joao Félix, con diferencia. Está brillando en cada rato que sale. Eso sí, nos le cosen a patadas y agarrones...pero eso ya es cosa de la permisividad de los arbitros, que ya sabemos que protegen sólo a los ficticius y pedris esos, a los Joaos no se les protege. No sé quién negocia eso en el comité de VARbitros


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Estoy revisando estadísticas de porteros de la lija y ahora mismo Oblack está haciendo los peores números de toda la lija en número de paradas. 

En realidad no nos hacen ocasiones prácticamente, nos tiran muy poco a puerta y nos meten casi todas. Salimos casi a gol por cada disparo a puerta prácticamente. 

Es algo que hay que analizar y ver qué pasa con oblack






Alguien puede explicar a qué se debe?


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Pasar de ser el mejor a tener prácticamente las peores estadísticas de toda la lija, es algo bastante sorprendente.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Quién es Benjamín Lecomte?



Vamos a ver cómo responde en copa. A ver si está en condiciones de competir con Oblak por la portería. No me parecería descabellao ahora mismo


----------



## Suprimo (19 Dic 2021)

Voy a decir algo impopular, el Atleti hasta le veo fuera de la Champions lig


----------



## t_chip (19 Dic 2021)

!No me seáis depresivos, cojones!
Los equipos tienen altibajos a lo largo de una temporada, y esto no es como empieza, sino como acaba.

El Madrid va a perder partidos, y va a hacer una segunda vuelta peor que la primera. El barsa ni está ni se le espera. Esta liga es cosa de dos, y uno es el Atleti.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El misterioso caso de los números de Oblak

Estoy revisando estadísticas de porteros de la lija y ahora mismo Oblack está haciendo los peores números de toda la lija en número de paradas.

*A pesar de las bajas en defensa hay que aclarar, a favor de los que están jugando, que no nos están haciendo ocasiones prácticamente. Nos tiran muy poco a puerta* pero nos meten casi todas. Salimos casi a gol por cada disparo a puerta prácticamente.

Es algo que hay que analizar y ver qué pasa






Alguien puede explicar a qué se debe?

*Oblak siempre se ha llevado los elogios de la pseudoprensa merengue, a la que le cuesta reconocer otros méritos del Atleti, poniendo todo el foco en Oblak cuando las cosas salen bien y despreciando todo lo demás*.

Los números están ahí. No nos están generando más ocasiones que otras temporadas pero encajamos muchos más goles. *También es verdad que nos han señalado algunos penaltis en contra por VARbitrariedades.*


----------



## fieraverde (19 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> !No me seáis depresivos, cojones!
> Los equipos tienen altibajos a lo largo de una temporada, y esto no es como empieza, sino como acaba.
> 
> El Madrid va a perder partidos, y va a hacer una segunda vuelta peor que la primera. El barsa ni está ni se le espera. Esta liga es cosa de dos, y uno es el Atleti.
> ...



El cholo


Suprimo dijo:


> Voy a decir algo impopular, el Atleti hasta le veo fuera de la Champions lig



A día de hoy? Fuerisima.. es vergonzoso la temporada que se están marcando los perros estos.

En cualquier equipo el entrenador estaría en la puta calle.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora mismo contamos en portería con *Oblak*, 









Oblak, el portero que menos para de la Liga


En Oporto salvó al Atlético de la eliminación en la Champions y pareció recuperar su mejor nivel en la portería rojiblanca, pero las estadísticas del año están en su contra




www.larazon.es





con un tal *Benjamín Lecomte* 







y tenemos cedido a un tal *Ivo Gbric* esta temporada, que al parecer se ha hecho con la titularidad del Lille y con la portería de la selección croata. En pretemporada ya demostró que estaba a un gran nivel.







Cabe recordar que e*l Lille tiene una opción de compra de ocho millones de euros*, pero el Atlético también tendría la oportunidad recuperarlo. 

*Oblak acaba contrato en 2023* y aún no ha renovado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Y luego está el misterio del hilo del Atleti (parece abierto por un infiltrado si miras el mensaje de cabecera, totalmente insípido y faltón) en el que escriben más merengues infiltrados en oculto que atléticos. 

No veo a nadie pero cuando salgo del perfil me aparecen tropecientos comentarios de antis y odiadores del Cholo que escriben bloqueando, para que no podamos ver ni responder


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Estoy pensando a avrir mi primer jilo en burbuja. Será el auténtico jilo sobre el Atlético de Madrid, con una portada digna.

aunque sólo postee yo ahí. Será mi jilo del Atleti y que le den a este otro, que parece el jilo fake del Atleti


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Joder, es que a estas las mete a jugar en la liga Santander masculina y ganar no ganarían nada o incluso quedarían últimas pero le echarían más ovarios que el equipo masculino.
Pozdrawiam.
.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Eres mas ruín que un recogepelotas del Sevilla



¿Del Sevilla o del Betis?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder pues una tanda de penaltis es balón parado y cuando el mandril gana una champions así no te leo ponerle de miserable...o con el gol de Ramos de corner sin ir más lejos
> 
> 
> 
> A veces decís unas tonterías que creo que no pensáis ni lo que decís



Una cosa es que sea anecdótico y otra que sea tu forma de jugar. El pateti no propone nada. Nada de nada. Buscar el error del rival.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El cholo
> 
> 
> A día de hoy? Fuerisima.. es vergonzoso la temporada que se están marcando los perros estos.
> ...



Segun @barullo están haciendo una temporada espectacular y un juego que ni el Milan de Sachi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 875335
> 
> Joder, es que a estas las mete a jugar en la liga Santander masculina y ganar no ganarían nada o incluso quedarían últimas pero le echarían más ovarios que el equipo masculino.
> Pozdrawiam.
> .



Esa foto muy actual no es. Está Hermoso que está en el far$a. Con la llegada del Madrí el Pateti femenino se ha diluido.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Del Sevilla o del Betis?



*del Sevilla 
Pregúntale a Cristobal Soria si no...*


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa foto muy actual no es. Está Hermoso que está en el far$a. Con la llegada del Madrí el Pateti femenino se ha diluido.



Ojalá fuera así, pero ha sido el Farsa el que ha descuajeringado al Atletico femenino, igual que a la Real y al Athelic.
Han hecho la de Cruyff: fichar a las mejores jugadoras de rivales directos en liga y copa para arrasar en liga y ganar la Champions.

Luego dirán que es cosa de la cantera, como con los balones de oro... los equipos de chicas no tienen cláusula de rescisión y han echado el resto con el gasto.


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2021)

Simeone cuesta abajo: Es la primera vez que pierde 3 partidos de liga seguidos.


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2021)

"Pelotudo de m..., siempre igual"


Luis Suárez explotó tras su cambio en el minuto 58. Las cámaras de GOL captaron lo que el uruguayo dijo tras ser sustituido por Simeone, cuando se marchó por la línea de fondo con muy mala cara y maldiciendo.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Voy a decir algo impopular, el Atleti hasta le veo fuera de la Champions lig



Pues ojo al dato, el atletico lleva las 9 ultimas ligas quedando entre los 3 primeros, eso es por la competividad q mete al cholo al equipo. Yo no lo descartaria el atletico de posicion champions, betis o sevilla seguro q tendra un pajaron, encima jugando europa league


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> *del Sevilla
> Pregúntale a Cristobal Soria si no...*



¿De quienes eran aquellos que pegaron con una muleta a un segurata?









El derby más caliente del mundo


Los antiguos, los veteranos y los maduros dicen que, hace años, los Betis-Sevilla y los Sevilla-Betis eran algo así como balsas de aceite, con incidentes aislados y mucha, mucha 'guasa'. De un lustro a esta parte, la ironía ha sido sustituida por el escándalo. He aquí algunas muestras.



as.com


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿De quienes eran aquellos que pegaron con una muleta a un segurata?



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Lemavos (19 Dic 2021)

@artemis gordo      

Qué risas me estoy pegando con el ridículo que has hecho, JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

El peor barça de la historia quedará por encima del patético de Madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

La lija está fea. 

Es la lija de la agresividad permitida contra El Campeón y la vista gorda.

Se trata de manipular los puestos de arriba de forma artificial a base de arbitrariedades. A estas alturas, con los puntos que le han costado al Atleti las arbitrariedades, estaríamos líderes a 15 puntos del segundo.

Pero hay inversiones y la lija no se puede permitir no tener al Trampas ahí y le vienen beneficiando jornada tras jornada, como al Farsa. Es algo descarado. Les regalan puntos cada jornada.

Lo que no soportan es a un Atleti fuerte, con un Cholo fuerte, porque le odian y le temen a partes iguales y el comité arbitrario tiene instrucciones este año de frenar en lija al Atleti como sea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Al farsa le han regalao puntos a punta de pala y ni por esas. Y al Trampas, es descarado. Cada partido le perdonan una roja, un penalti y les conceden goles ilegales y cosas así. Es tremendo.

El júnjol parece el presing catch, to amañao.


----------



## artemis (19 Dic 2021)

Y al final de temporada volverán a comer polla cholista los piperos


----------



## hartman (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ojo al dato, el atletico lleva las 9 ultimas ligas quedando entre los 3 primeros, eso es por la competividad q mete al cholo al equipo. Yo no lo descartaria el atletico de posicion champions, betis o sevilla seguro q tendra un pajaron, encima jugando europa league



hoy el athletic le ha hecho un favor al atletico ganando al betis que iba como un ito por la tercera plaza pero vamos que lo va a tener complicado con los dos equipos sevillanos y si la real espabila.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

La lija VARbitraria nos roba puntos partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Lo que hay que celebrar en lo que va de temporada es que tenemos al que es probablemente el *mejor jugador del mundo *del momento.






Joao Félix


Es alucinante lo bueno que es.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ojo al dato, el atletico lleva las 9 ultimas ligas quedando entre los 3 primeros, eso es por la competividad q mete al cholo al equipo. Yo no lo descartaria el atletico de posicion champions, betis o sevilla seguro q tendra un pajaron, encima jugando europa league



¿Este año no hay crisis del madrí o qué?


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Este año no hay crisis del madrí o qué?



Algun bajon tmb tendrá, pero con el colchon de puntos en teoria que tiene en liga, podra resistir. Hoy ya se ha dejado dos puntos contra el cadiz, es normal q pinche, no va a ganar los 38 partidos. Encima esta temporada ha ganado al barcelona, atletico de madrid y sevilla por ejemplo, rivales directos, pues se va dejando puntos contra osasuna, levante o espanyol, el unico que le ha ganado en liga hasta ahora


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Algun bajon tmb tendrá, pero con el colchon de puntos en teoria que tiene en liga, podra resistir. Hoy ya se ha dejado dos puntos contra el cadiz, es normal q pinche, no va a ganar los 38 partidos. Encima esta temporada ha ganado al barcelona, atletico de madrid y sevilla por ejemplo, rivales directos, pues se va dejando puntos contra osasuna, levante o espanyol, el unico que le ha ganado en liga hasta ahora



A mi es que me extraña mucho que no tengan crisis este año...rrarro rrarro

Supongo que después de reyes empezarán a perder puntos y quizá se les pueda echar el guante

Yo nunca pierdo la esperanza por dificil que esté porque el año pasado esa ventaja la tenia el Aleti y la fué perdiendo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Dic 2021)

Parece que Suarez insultó al Cholo


----------



## fieraverde (20 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A mi es que me extraña mucho que no tengan crisis este año...rrarro rrarro
> 
> Supongo que después de reyes empezarán a perder puntos y quizá se les pueda echar el guante
> 
> Yo nunca pierdo la esperanza por dificil que esté porque el año pasado esa ventaja la tenia el Aleti y la fué perdiendo



Pues como no gane la liga el Sevilla.. llevamos menos puntos que puto equipo de punkis de vallecas.


----------



## Patxin (21 Dic 2021)

Pues cuidadito con el Rayito, que nos la puede liar.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

¿Cuánto hace que el Athletic de Bilbao no gana a los cuernitos? porque ya les va tocando

Y mañana hay que ganar al Granada con gol con la mano si es menester


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Pues cuidadito con el Rayito, que nos la puede liar.



La clave es la de siempre, 0-0 al descanso, ahí se ve quién es rival directo, el Atleti ganando en la primera parte va camino del va-a-ser-que-no y perder... ya van varias


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cuánto hace que el Athletic de Bilbao no gana a los cuernitos? porque ya les va tocando
> 
> Y mañana hay que ganar al Granada con gol con la mano si es menester



Bueno en la supercopa española del 2021 le gano el bilbao 2-1 al real madrid y en liga ultima victoria del bilbao fue en casa 1-0 y año 2015


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno en la supercopa española del 2021 le gano el bilbao 2-1 al real madrid y en liga ultima victoria del bilbao fue en casa 1-0 y año 2015



Me sonaba que en liga hacía muchísimo, por eso digo que ya les toca ganar


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

João Félix sale de las sombras

*No era titular desde Anfield, hace 49 días y 8 partidos. *El *Cholo* no le pone, la afición le pide de inicio, su agente quiere sacarle y en el club desean verle triunfar. *Pues hoy, máxima presión... Y oportunidad de oro. *Jugará junto a *Suárez*.

Alineación del Atlético de Madrid:*Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Kondogbia, Hermoso, Carrasco; Koke, De Paul, Lemar; João Félix y Luis Suárez*.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> João Félix sale de las sombras
> 
> *No era titular desde Anfield, hace 49 días y 8 partidos. *El *Cholo* no le pone, la afición le pide de inicio, su agente quiere sacarle y en el club desean verle triunfar. *Pues hoy, máxima presión... Y oportunidad de oro. *Jugará junto a *Suárez*.
> 
> Alineación del Atlético de Madrid:*Oblak; Trippier, Felipe, Kondogbia, Hermoso, Carrasco; Koke, De Paul, Lemar; João Félix y Luis Suárez*.



Parece que va al barsa el Ferrán


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Parece que va al barsa el Ferrán



Sii esta mas cerca ya, como decia Cerezo: los jugadores juegan donde quieren  el queria salir de inglaterra y volver a españa tmb. Pues para el atletico hubiera venido bien en la delantera, a luis suarez como mucho le queda uno año o dos maximo


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii esta mas cerca ya, como decia Cerezo: los jugadores juegan donde quieren  el queria salir de inglaterra y volver a españa tmb. Pues para el atletico hubiera venido bien en la delantera, a luis suarez como mucho le queda uno año o dos maximo



Aunque tiene gol ese chico no es goleador propiamente dicho, creo

Aqui ciertos jugadores no pueden venir porque se queman


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Robert Moreno de la selección al Granada

Qué curioso


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Goooool


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Joao Felix


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Clase


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Clase



Pues si, ha sido un gol de superclase


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Robert Moreno de la selección al Granada
> 
> Qué curioso



Primero pasó por Mónaco, donde le echaron.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Primero pasó por Mónaco, donde le echaron.



Lo decía porque se suele pasar antes por muchos clubs para entrenar a una selección, pero tampoco tiene que ser ninguna norma o regla fija

Entrenó a la selección por un accidente y luego con la vuelta del titular del puesto y con el mal rollito entre ellos se marchó.

Con la selección no lo hizo mál, pero me gustaría verle con una plantilla buena en un club. Con el Granada poco se puede hacer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Gol del graná.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Chicharro

Jugamos con 10


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo decía porque se suele pasar antes por muchos clubs para entrenar a una selección, pero tampoco tiene que ser ninguna norma o regla fija
> 
> Entrenó a la selección por un accidente y luego con la vuelta del titular del puesto y con el mal rollito entre ellos se marchó.
> 
> Con la selección no lo hizo mál, pero me gustaría verle con una plantilla buena en un club. Con el Granada poco se puede hacer



Lote casi no ha bía entrenado a clubs. Sáez venía de la sub21,...


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2021)

Carrasco esta Fallon y se ha resbalado varias veces


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Goool


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Eso es falta? Venga ya...


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

¿por qué lo anula?


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2021)

Que puto ROBO


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso es falta? Venga ya...



Le engaña al arbitro porque hace aspavientos y se tira para abajo

Pero vamos que es un golazo y le gana la posición claramente


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Sus muertos como el 2o. gol del sevilla
HIJOSDEPVTA LA LIGA PARA EL MANDRIL POR DECRETO


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2021)

El otro día delaney se tira encima de Koke y no lo anula


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Jugadores del granaa haciendo la croqueta para parar el partido...


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Es una tomadura de pelo desde luego

Y mucho más habiendo VAR


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Le engaña al arbitro porque hace aspavientos y se tira para abajo
> 
> Pero vamos que es un golazo y le gana la posición claramente



Ya empiezan los lios


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Sus muertos como el 2o. gol del sevilla
> HIJOSDEPVTA LA LIGA PARA EL MANDRIL POR DECRETO



De todas formas está muy jodido darle caza con la de puntos que hemos perdido.

Espero que les venga la crisis ahora después de reyes porque como sigan ganando sin parar no va a haber manera para nadie


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya empiezan los lios



Cuando lo veas vas a flipar con el teatro que tienen algunos para fingir que les hacen falta en ataque

En el segundo gol del sevilla sí la hicieron y no lo anularon, aqui no la hay y anulan el gol


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De todas formas está muy jodido darle caza con la de puntos que hemos perdido.
> 
> Espero que les venga la crisis ahora después de reyes porque como sigan ganando sin parar no va a haber manera para nadie



Pero como se ha ido, con arbitrajes de mierda. Aunque el atletico haya tenido un bajón siempre tiran para el mismo lado oxtias.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Que el cholo se deje de rollos y saque a cunha aunque sea por depaul si no puede quitar al viejuno cojo.


----------



## manutartufo (22 Dic 2021)

Pero para que cojones está el var? No ha sido falta de Joao le gana en el salto ,es gol legal y punto y soy madridista


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando lo veas vas a flipar con el teatro que tienen algunos para fingir que les hacen falta en ataque
> 
> En el segundo gol del sevilla sí la hicieron y no lo anularon, aqui no la hay y anulan el gol



No lo he visto, pero estan diciendo en TV y radio q el gol es legal, otra cagada arbitral y var


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Que el cholo se deje de rollos y saque a cunha aunque sea por depaul si no puede quitar al viejuno cojo.



Que quite a Carrasco y saque a Cuña


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No lo he visto, pero estan diciendo en TV y radio q el gol es legal, otra cagada arbitral y var



Claro. Joao le gana la posición y remata. El defensa al sentir que le toca se echa al suelo con mucho aspaviento haciendo el teatrillo.

Cualquiera lo ve en un monitor repetido. Yo no sé que coños ha visto este tio


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Claro. Joao le gana la posición y remata. El defensa al sentir que le toca se echa al suelo con mucho aspaviento haciendo el teatrillo.
> 
> Cualquiera lo ve en un monitor repetido. Yo no sé que coños ha visto este tio



Imagenes exclusivas del VAR en el granada atletico


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Estafa VARbitraria al Atleti
Y van ya... Salimos a estafa VARbutraria cada jornada

La semana pasada el derribo a Koke en el segundo del Cerdilla no es falta, pero hoy sí es fakta porque el gol es del Atleti

Florentimo ha comprado el comité VARbitrario esta temporada


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagenes exclusivas del VAR en el granada atletico
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 879404


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Joao Félix
Maravillao

Es el mejor del mundo mundial


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

El VARbitrario nos roba


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

1 reglamento
Y distintas decisiones VARbitrarias en función del color de la camiseta


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Florentimo controla el comité VARbitrario


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Florentimo controla el comité VARbitrario


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Suarez y depaul fuera ya


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Suarez y depaul fuera ya



Si, hace falta cambios como el comer ya....


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Gol del Granaa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Gol del graná....


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

No falla, no van ganando al descanso ergo se la terminan clavando al cholismo


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2021)

Esto es para irse del campo


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

El Barsa largó a Kuman por mvcho menos


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Barsa largó a Kuman por mvcho menos



Arbitros aparte no es culpa suya que los jugadores fallen o no jueguen a cierto nivel


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Madre mía. A 14 y con un huevo de equipos comiéndonos el culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Arbitros aparte no es culpa suya que los jugadores fallen o no jueguen a cierto nivel



Lo mismo decía kuman.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Barsa largó a Kuman por mvcho menos



Pues seria el cuarto partido seguido en liga perdido por atletico y bueno en el gol del granada, viene precedido de un tiro al palo de joao y un defensa del atletico, no se quien es, regala el balon a un jugador del granada y monta la contra


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Barsa largó a Kuman por mvcho menos



El peor momento del Cholo en los 10 años que lleva aqui, por resultados y por juegos. Este seria el 4º partido perdido seguido...


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo mismo decía kuman.



Ya, pero Koeman no ha ganado lo que este aqui


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero Koeman no ha ganado lo que este aqui



Porque no le han dejado. El far$a desprecia a sus leyendas que no son de la masía.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues seria el cuarto partido seguido en liga perdido por atletico y bueno en el gol del granada, viene precedido de un tiro al palo de joao y un defensa del atletico, no se quien es, regala el balon a un jugador del granada y monta la contra



Pues a eso que apuntas me refiero con que no es culpa del Cholo:

Como bien dices no se despeja como se debe y se permite la contra


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero Koeman no ha ganado lo que este aqui



Cierto, y una pena q se fuera Saul del atletico esta temporada, hubiera aportado mucho en este equipo, para lo q esta haciendo en inglaterra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Cierto, y una pena q se fuera Saul del atletico esta temporada, hubiera aportado mucho en este equipo, para lo q esta haciendo en inglaterra



Saul esun exjugador igual que Isco.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Arbitros aparte no es culpa suya que los jugadores fallen o no jueguen a cierto nivel



Sí, sí lo es, es parte de la preparación física


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Estamos fuera de la champions...


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Saul esun exjugador igual que Isco.



Pero si saul tiene 27 años solo  como te lo cargas


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí, sí lo es, es parte de la preparación física



Discrepo. Carrasco por ejemplo es un jugador que se le presume nivel...

Sin embargo lleva una temporada de puta mierda y cada vez que entra en el area se le hace de noche.

Eso con preparación física no se consigue nada si el jugador va perdiendo nivel.

De lo único que se le puede culpar es de ponerle pero ¿a quién pones entonces?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Todavia nos meten otro


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Vaya contra que han fallado los del Granada

Y que vayamos a perder con estos inútiles o los del Mallorca

Me cago en su puta madre


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todavia nos meten otro



El atletico tiene que irse pa arriba, le da igual perder 2-1 que 3-1


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Saul esun exjugador igual que Isco.





xilebo dijo:


> Pero si saul tiene 27 años solo  como te lo cargas



El Cholo no le quería y él tampoco quería estar

Ante esos divorcios poco se puede hacer

Ahora en su nuevo equipo hay más nivel y por eso no juega supongo


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

MAdre de dioS


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Otra contra que fallan afortunadamente

La otra era para guantearles la cara por fallarla:

4 atacantes contra 2 defensas


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Mirad:

Eso de Correa no se falla


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> MAdre de dioS



Y la virgen maria, correa solo


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Sale JAvi...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Correa


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Discrepo. Carrasco por ejemplo es un jugador que se le presume nivel...
> 
> Sin embargo lleva una temporada de puta mierda y cada vez que entra en el area se le hace de noche.
> 
> ...



Para eso están los entrenamientos, que hasta se entrena a los porteros para rematar de cabeza, no para caprichos del entrenador, si Carrasco no vale, que lo siente en el banco, que pruebe con Correa, que bien que lo cuela en el centro del canpo y si no, que se vayan al mercado en Enero


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para eso están los entrenamientos, que hasta se entrena a los porteros para rematar de cabeza, no para caprichos del entrenador, si Carrasco no vale, que lo siente en el banco, que pruebe con Correa, que bien que lo cuela en el centro del canpo y si no, que se vayan al mercado en Enero



Es que sale Correa y tampoco

Mira la que acaba de fallar


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Joder el arbitro...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

¿Falta de Cuña?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale JAvi...



18 años. El futuro...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

El Graná no se conforma con el resultado, huelen sangre


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 18 años. El futuro...



Y presente, ya jugo tmb en liverpool


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Graná no se conforma con el resultado, huelen sangre



No llevan 3 porque son malos


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Acaba de salir el descuento


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

¿el rechaze del portero y tiro de Cuña valía?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaba de salir el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 879472



Como minimo 6 minuti


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿el rechaze del portero y tiro de Cuña valía?



Creo q si valia, me parece


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿el rechaze del portero y tiro de Cuña valía?



si


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿el rechaze del portero y tiro de Cuña valía?



Es que no he visto bien la jugada y no sé qué ha pitado.

Si valía pues ahí lo tenéis: hoy no hay manera


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo q si valia, me parece



Vale pues entonces hoy no hay manera


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La estafa VARbitraria permanente al Atleti, jugada tras jugada y jornada tras jornada.

El comité VARbitrario roba puntos cada jiñornada al Campeón


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La lija es un teatro VARbitrario
La peor lija de uropa


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Al menos Joao esta funcinando bien...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No llevan 3 porque son malos



En otros tiempos, llegaban los minvtos finales y se ponían a pasar el rodillo en superiodidac y se acaba la discusión, ahora la presión es mvcho menor, les cuesta mvcho estar ahí en el área rival


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2021)

Guacamayo malo


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

El cuarto robo VARbitrario seguido al Atleti


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos Joao esta funcinando bien...



Tiene q jugar mas de titular, no se por q el cholo no lo hace


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La lija de los escándalos VARbitrarios y robos al Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Rugby


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Tiene q jugar mas de titular, no se por q el cholo no lo hace



No confia en el, por eso se quiere ir...


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Jugar contra el Atleti es barra libre de estafas VARbitrarias


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

4 derrotas consecutivas...menudos matados! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Y el farsa jugando como el culo a un solo punto!! El Madrid se puede permitir hasta la derrota hoy...aunque espero que puntúe.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La lija es una estafa 
No creemos en el comité VARbitrario, está manipulao


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

5 equipos en un par de pvntos ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

No creemos en la Lija amañada que roba al Campeón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No confia en el, por eso se quiere ir...



Es que Joao no es soldado del cholo. Joao es un mingafría del estilo far$a. Mirad a ver si lo podéis cambiar por Haaland.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> 5 equipos en un par de pvntos ya



va a haber tortas


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La lija es una patraña VARbitraria manipulada artificialmente con un reglamento distinto cada jornada que siempre perjudica al Campeón


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

El Atleti es el mejor equipo de la Lija amañada.

sin robos VARbitrarios seríamos líderes


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Tenemos el mejor equipo de la lija de los amaños, el mejor entrenador de la década y al mejor jugador del mundo, que es Joao Félix maravillao


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Que se jodan


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

*Pesadilla antes de Navidad*

Cuarta derrota seguida del *Atleti* en *Liga*, que se comerá las uvas fuera de *Champions*. Polémico gol anulado a *João Félix*. El *Cholo*, en el atolladero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Hoy dos golazos de Joao Félix, aunque nos quieran robar, son goles de calidad y espectáculo en la No-Lija


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ahora toca al Madrid en San Mamés la catedral y ahí sí que va a ser difícil el partido de hoy aunque ya me voy conformando con un empate porque jugar en la catedral ante el Athletic eso para el equipo bilbaíno es una final y lo van a dar todo por derrotar al Madrid así que a ponerse las pilas y esperemos que el Madrid rasque algo de San Mamés.
El recibimiento será infernal me temo después de la real sociedad es al Madrid al que más tienen ganas.
Hala Madrid!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Partidazo del Atleti 
La lija manipula el resultado para impedir la victoria del Campeón


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Hoy ha ganado el Atleti, 
aunque la No-Lija diga lo contrario


----------



## Lemavos (22 Dic 2021)

@artemis gordo      

Qué risas me pego con tu ridículo JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La lija de las VARbitrariedades no está entre las 5 mejores de uropa, por ser una lija paco, manipulada, en la que se establece artificialmente los resultados y los puestos en la clasificación


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Próximo partido del cholo ante el rayo y como no ganen se va a oír el run run de la destitución, mucho ojo!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy ha ganado el Atleti,
> aunque la No-Lija diga lo contrario



Nunca dejes de creer es el lema?mas parece que es nunca dejes de llorar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2021)

Y el Bilbado dejándose violar


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Nunca dejes de creer es el lema?mas parece que es nunca dejes de llorar...



el La Lija siempre han robao, el trampas, de to la lija

Antes decían que eran errores, descuidos...

Pero ahora con el VAR, con zoom, cámara lenta, en directo, que lo puede ver to ermundo, que ya no es una tele en blanco y negro con interferencias, es calidac hd full estafa en vivo y en direpto con repetición y sin nibguna vergüenza


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

La mojón lija duropa, ñeño


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2021)

Ahora podemos decir que es un amaño deliberado.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Dic 2021)

Pues nada simplemente desearos una feliz navidad a todos los colchoneros del hilo y un feliz año 2022! Pasarlo bien con vuestras familias!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Dic 2021)

Simeone Vete ya!! 

Eres un mierda.


----------



## artemis (23 Dic 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Simeone Vete ya!!
> 
> Eres un mierda.



Joder estas tu vikingo como para llamar mierda a nadie


Me encanta que todos los que no son del Atleti se preocupen por nosotros y quieran que echemos al Cholo, si nos va tan mal con el, mejor para vosotros...


----------



## artemis (23 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahora podemos decir que es un amaño deliberado.



Vamos, si no estaba claro antes de ayer, ahora está certificado, no quieren que se repita una Liga peor no sea para los dos de siempre


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Dic 2021)

Los ciervos os desean Feliz Navida y prospero robo nuevo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2021)

En 3 partidos se han dado cuenta que el gitano es un carnicero. Ya no tiene favores como aquí.
Mientras tanto el tarugo Casemiro sigue campando a sus anchas y los lametraseros arbitrales le permiten todo tipo de barrabasadas. Esta liga apesta.









De la impunidad de Casemiro a la expulsión de Ramos


En la misma semana que el árbitro y el VAR del Madrid-Cádiz (Jaime Latre y Medié Jiménez respectivamente) perdonaron la roja directa a Casemiro por su entrada sobre




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## t_chip (24 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Pesadilla antes de Navidad*
> 
> Cuarta derrota seguida del *Atleti* en *Liga*, que se comerá las uvas fuera de *Champions*. Polémico gol anulado a *João Félix*. El *Cholo*, en el atolladero.



El cholo está firme como una roca, porque los atléticos estamos con él a muerte, aunque pierda 20 partidos seguidos por goleada, incluidos los dos del real Madrid en liga, los mismos en copa, y los mismos en Champions 8 años seguidos.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (24 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> El cholo está firme como una roca, porque los atléticos estamos con él a muerte, aunque pierda 20 partidos seguidos por goleada, incluidos los dos del real Madrid en liga, los mismos en copa, y los mismos en Champions 8 años seguidos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Lleva 10 años encima

A un técnico que lleva ese tiempo no se le puede despedir de esa manera

Además el único que podría sustituirle en condiciones falleció


----------



## Narwhal (24 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Esta liga apesta.



Claro!!!! Y la que el año pasado ROBASTEIS huele a permume francés


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> En 3 partidos se han dado cuenta que el gitano es un carnicero. Ya no tiene favores como aquí.
> Mientras tanto el tarugo Casemiro sigue campando a sus anchas y los lametraseros arbitrales le permiten todo tipo de barrabasadas. Esta liga apesta.
> 
> 
> ...



Extrañamente en la selección nunca le han expulsado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Claro!!!! Y la que el año pasado ROBASTEIS huele a permume francés



Lo del año pasado fue un accidente...parece ser, porque el año interrumpido por la pandemia al regresar fue escandaloso. Como esta primera vuelta.
El madrid no puede decir ni pio sobre arbitrajes JAMAS!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Extrañamente en la selección nunca le han expulsado



Claro jugaba cuando xavi iniesta busquets posesion del 70% para arriba. Ni tocaba el balón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Claro jugaba cuando xavi iniesta busquets posesion del 70% para arriba. Ni tocaba el balón.



Si si lo tocaba recuerda empezó de lateral y en 2012 paso a central


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Además el único que podría sustituirle en condiciones falleció



¿Te refieres a Luis Aragonés?


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Lo del año pasado fue un *accidente*...parece ser, porque el año interrumpido por la pandemia al regresar fue escandaloso. Como esta primera vuelta.
> El madrid no puede decir ni pio sobre arbitrajes JAMAS!



¿Accidente?? Jajja accidente sería que te robasen un partido. No 17 ROBOS. Pero si hasta os tuvieron que perdonar un penalti de Lodi sobre Jota del pobre Valladolid en la última jornada.












Los jugadores del Real Madrid protestan a Adrian Cordero Vega una decisión del colegiado REUTER
*FÚTBOL LA LIGA*
*Las 17 jugadas en las que los árbitros quitaron La Liga al Real Madrid: hasta 19 puntos menos*
*Alavés, Valencia, Sevilla, Atlético de Madrid... y así un largo etcétera de equipos ante los que los de Zidane fueron perjudicados en la 2020/2021.*
23 mayo, 2021
*Noticias relacionadas*

Así fue la mano de Dani Parejo que el Real Madrid pidió como penalti
El gol anulado a Benzema por fuera de juego en el Real Madrid - Villarreal
El *Real Madrid* es el subcampeón de* La Liga* 2020/2021. Los blancos hicieron los deberes al imponerse al *Villarreal* por 2-1 en la última jornada del campeonato doméstico. Un duelo en el que pese a la victoria, hubo polémica arbitral con el penalti por mano de *Dani Parejo* que no fue pitado y por el gol anulado a *Karim Benzema* por un dudoso fuera de juego.
Estas dos acciones pudieron marcar el resultado, pero finalmente el propio Benzema y *Modric* dieron la vuelta al marcador tras el tanto inicial de* Yeremi Pino* para el 'submarino amarillo'. Pero estas decisiones arbitrales en contra del Real Madrid no han sido una excepción esta temporada. Muchas de estas acciones marcadas por la polémica han hecho que los blancos pierdan puntos, pero también hay muchas otras que no han sido relevantes en cuanto al resultado, pero que confirman que La Liga parecía 'peligrosamente preparada'...


Sin ir más lejos, en la penúltima jornada de Liga, el Real Madrid se impuso al *Athletic* (0-1), pero* Mateu Lahoz* se tragó un clarísimo penalti por mano de *Morcillo*, además de una segunda pena máxima posterior luego de que *Yeray* se resbalase y acabara arrollando a Benzema dentro del área de los leones. Malos arbitrajes como estos no han condenado al conjunto merengue porque consiguieron, finalmente, conseguir los tres puntos, pero en hasta nueve partidos de esta temporada no ocurrió lo mismo.
*Jornada 9*

*Partido*: Valencia - Real Madrid
Sara Carbonero explica el problema de Iker Casillas con el dinero
*Fecha*: 08/11/2020
*Campo*: Mestalla
*Árbitro*: Gil Manzano
*Resultado*: 4-1
18 fotos*Todas las jugadas polémicas del Valencia - Real Madrid de La Liga*
Ángela Castañeda
Cuál hubiese sido el resultado de no haberse cometido este atropello arbitral en *Mestalla* nadie lo sabe, pero lo que sí se confirma es que varios goles del *Valencia* llegaron de manera irregular. Sin ir más lejos, el primero, con el que *Carlos Soler* empató el partido después de que Karim Benzema hubiese abierto la lata primero. El penalti de Lucas Vázquez fue claro, pero la pena máxima tuvo que haberse repetido después de todo lo sucedido.
*Courtois* acertó el lado del lanzamiento de Soler y paró el penalti, pero *Musah* en segunda acción marcó gol. Lo inexplicable llega al no haber trasladado desde el *VAR* a *Gil Manzano*, vía pinganillo, que el lanzamiento debía de repetirse puesto que tanto un jugador del Valencia como uno del Real Madrid estaban pisando la línea de área. Y del 1-1 que no debió llegar al 2-1 que tampoco. Porque el segundo gol de los ches fue ilegal ya que llegó después de que instantes antes *Cheryshev* cometiese una falta sobre *Asensio* previa al tanto. De ahí a otros dos nuevos penaltis bastante discutidos.
*Jornada 10*
*Partido*: Villarreal - Real Madrid
*Fecha*: 21/11/2020
*Campo*: La Cerámica
*Árbitro*: Hernández Hernández
*Resultado*: 1-1






Chukwueze se mete en el área antes del lanzamiento de Gerard Moreno, en el Villarreal - Real Madrid de La Liga
Después del escándalo arbitral contra el Valencia y del parón de selecciones del mes de noviembre, el Real Madrid regresó a los terrenos de juego ante el Villarreal en el *Estadio de La Cerámica*. *Mariano Díaz* adelantó a los merengues en el minuto 2 de partido, pero el marcador volvió a moverse cuando *Gerard Moreno* batió a Thibaut Courtois desde el punto de los once metros.
El penalti cometido por Courtois sobre *Chukwueze* fue claro, pero el propio jugador fue el que se metió en el área antes de que Gerard Moreno ejecutase la pena máxima, algo que está prohibido en el reglamento y por lo que, por tanto, debió repetirse el penalti. Algo que llamó especialmente la atención aquí y que más tarde se ha ido repitiendo, es que las imágenes de *LaLiga* no emitieron la acción de Chukwueze metiéndose en el área defendida por Courtois.
*Jornada 11*
*Partido*: Real Madrid - Alavés
*Fecha*: 28/11/2020
*Campo*: Alfredo Di Stéfano
*Árbitro*: Cordero Vega
*Resultado*: 1-2
7 
Jornada siguiente y nuevo escándalo, quizá el más llamativo contra el Real Madrid a lo largo de toda La Liga 2020/2021. Fue contra el *Alavés* y en el *Estadio Alfredo Di Stéfano*. El equipo de *Zidane* acabó cayendo por 1-2 en casa. La primera acción controvertida fue una mano de *Nacho* sancionada como penalti, que si se compara con otras manos no pitadas a favor de los merengues aún hace que los árbitros puedan sonrojarse más si cabe.
Minutos más tarde, *Laguardia* no cometió uno, sino dos penaltis sobre *Casemiro*. Mismos protagonistas en una y otra pena máxima, y las dos con idéntico resultado: que siga el juego. Después llegó un tercer penalti, esta vez sobre la figura de *Hazard* y otro más a la colección. Nuevamente apareció Laguardia para el que puede ser el penalti más surrealista del año: el futbolista del Alavés tiró del pelo a *Marcelo* dentro del área babazorro.
*Jornada 16*
*Partido*: Elche - Real Madrid
*Fecha*: 30/12/2020
*Campo*: Martínez Valero
*Árbitro*: Figueroa Vázquez
*Resultado*: 1-1





Penalti no pitado sobre Benzema
Último partido del año y último atraco al Real Madrid del 2020. Esta vez con Figueroa Vázquez como trencilla y con el Martínez Valero como escenario. El Elche consiguió rascar un punto ante el conjunto blanco, el cual vio como un nuevo claro penalti a su favor se iba al limbo en la jornada 16 de Liga. *Josema* derribó a Benzema cuando los merengues ya iban ganando por 1-0 gracias al gol de Modric, de haberse señalado el penalti y haberlo marcado, el Madrid hubiese puesto tierra de por medio en el marcador antes del descanso, lo que hubiera sido un golpe de moral para los locales.


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2021)

*Jornada 18*
*Partido*: Osasuna - Real Madrid
*Fecha*: 09/01/2021
*Campo*: El Sadar
*Árbitro*: Soto Grado
*Resultado*: 0-0





Agarrón de Oier a Casemiro
Este claro penalti de *Oier* sobre Casemiro fue el primero del año 2021, el que le mostraba al Real Madrid el tortuoso camino que le esperaba también al abrir una nueva página del calendario. El derribo del jugador de *Osasuna* sobre el centrocampista brasileño, muy claro, no fue suficiente para que *Soto Grado* pitara penalti ni para que el VAR corrigiera su decisión. El momento elegido para la infracción fue el minuto 93, cuando al Real Madrid se le escapaban dos puntos para poder luchar por La Liga. Aquel partido será recordado por los efectos de Filomena, las dificultades del Real Madrid para viajar a *Pamplona* y después a la *Supercopa de España*, y por este clamoros penalti no pitado.
*Jornada 21*
*Partido*: Real Madrid - Levante
*Fecha*: 30/01/2021
*Campo*: Di Stéfano
*Árbitro*: Medié Jiménez
*Resultado*: 1-2





Penalti de Vinicius pitado por el VAR
Un mes después de lo sucedido en Elche volvió a repetirse el escándalo, esta vez contra el *Levante* y en casa. Prácticamente nada más comenzar el partido* Medié Jiménez* expulsó a *Militao*. Minuto 9 y los blancos se quedaban con uno menos con prácticamente todo el encuentro todavía por disputarse. Quedarse con diez ya fue un golpe para el Real Madrid que se vio nuevamente perjudicado pasada la hora de partido.
En el minuto 61, *Clerc* cayó dentro del área después de una falta cometida por *Vinicius*. Medié Jiménez señaló falta fuera del área y amarilla para el extremo brasileño, pero tan solo un minuto después, desde el VAR se avisó al colegiado principal del encuentro que la acción estaba dentro del área y que, por tanto, era penalti a favor del Levante. La imagen deja claro que el pie de* 'Vini'* está fuera. Courtois paró el penalti de *Roger*, pero el Levante acabó ganando jugando con once contra diez.
*Jornada 26*
*Partido*: Atlético de Madrid - Real Madrid
*Fecha*: 07/03/2021
*Campo*: Wanda Metropolitano
*Árbitro*: Hernández Hernández
*Resultado*: 1-1





Penalti no pitado a favor del Real Madrid
Este puede ser el partido que más ha marcado el desenlace de La Liga, ya que de haberse señalado este penalti por una mano clara de *Felipe* tras el córner botado por *Kroos*, y de haber metido el Real Madrid el gol desde los once metros ante la presencia de *Oblak*, los tres puntos habrían caído del lado merengue, en lugar del reparto de puntos que acabó produciéndose en el *Wanda Metropolitano*.
El balón le pegó en el brazo a un Felipe que tenía su extremidad separada a su cuerpo y que, además, con el toque provoca que la trayectoria del esférico cambie. Casemiro esperaba en el segundo palo libre de marca, por lo que todo apunta a que de no haber tocado el balón en el brazo de Felipe, el mediocentro brasileño se hubiese encontrado con una inmejorable ocasión para empatar el partido.
*Jornada 33*
*Partido*: Getafe - Real Madrid
*Fecha*: 18/04/2021
*Campo*: Coliseum Alfonso Pérez
*Árbitro*: Sánchez Martínez
*Resultado*: 0-0





Error del VAR al pitar fuera de juego de Mariano
Ya en la recta final, otro de los resultados claves para que el Real Madrid no haya ganado La Liga fue el del empate en el *Coliseum Alfonso Pérez*. Un 0-0 que pudo haber sido un 0-1 de haber subido al marcador un gol legal de Mariano. El delantero hispano-dominicano partió desde posición legal y no en fuera de juego. Desde el VAR, donde se encontraba *Munuera Montero*, trazaron mal las líneas y todo porque cogieron una imagen en la que el balón ya había salido de las botas de Militao. Todo esto llevó a que* Sánchez Martínez* anulase el tanto.
*Jornada 32*
*Partido*: Real Madrid - Betis
*Fecha*: 24/04/2021
*Campo*: Estadio Alfredo Di Stéfano
*Árbitro*: Estrada Fernández
*Resultado*: 0-0





Mano de Juan Miranda no sancionada como penalti por el VAR y Estrada Fernández
La jugada 33 se adelantó y la 32 se celebró después, de ahí que el encuentro entre el Real Madrid y el *Betis* se disputase más tarde que contra el Getafe. Lo que no cambió es el resultado y tampoco que los de Zidane se viesen perjudicados. Esta vez no fue por un gol mal anulado, sino por una pena máxima no señalada. La mano de *Miranda* no fue pitada, en el minuto 81, ni por *Estrada Fernández* en primera instancia ni por el VAR, perdiendo dos nuevos puntos el conjunto blanco en la lucha por el título.


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2021)

*Jornada 35*
*Partido*: Real Madrid - Sevilla

*Fecha*: 09/05/2021

*Campo*: Estadio Alfredo Di Stéfano

*Árbitro*: Martínez Munuera

*Resultado*: 2-2


El último gran partido en el que el Real Madrid se vio tan perjudicado que pudo marcar este desenlace con el Atlético campeón fue el que disputaron los blancos contra el *Sevilla* en el Estadio Alfredo Di Stéfano. El equipo merengue acabó empatando a 2. La primera polémica llegó con un fuera de juego pitado a *Odriozola*, en el que la pierna y bota del defensa donostiarra parece un poco extraña, así como las líneas tiradas por el VAR.

En la jugada que no hay discusión es la del penalti de Militao. El partido pasó de un clara pena máxima cometida sobre Benzema a un previo penal del brasileño que en ningún caso debió haberse señalado. El error es doble porque, sin penalti de Militao, el árbitro debió haber pitado lo sucedido con el delantero francés que podía haber significado el 2-1 a favor de los blancos con el que se habrían puesto como líderes de La Liga y dependiendo de sí mismos para cantar el alirón.








Las 17 jugadas en las que los árbitros quitaron La Liga al Real Madrid: hasta 19 puntos menos


Alavés, Valencia, Sevilla, Atlético de Madrid... y así un largo etcétera de equipos ante los que los de Zidane fueron perjudicados en la 2020/2021.




www.elespanol.com





*Calladitos teníais que estar vosotros*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Dic 2021)

Jajjaja me pones marca, as y español. Es como si me pones la secta, el pais o la ser.
El madrid jamás debe rechistar sobre arbitros. Historicamente ha ganado gracias a los arbitrajes. Si hasta teneis 5 botijos que son copas de feria pagadas por franco.
Anda a pastar.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Dic 2021)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras:



*CALLADITOS*


----------



## t_chip (25 Dic 2021)

??QUEREIS DEJAR DE HABLAR DEL PUTO REAL MADRID EN EL HILO DEL ATLETI, COJONES??

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Jajjaja me pones marca, as y español.



JAJAJAJAJJA Te quejas tú del ASqueroso???? Que es vuestro panfleto de mierda, y que ante un robo sucio como el de Valladolid....ante un penalti clamoroso pronto salió a berrear a vuestro favor. Excusatio non petita......








Y en el último día hay quien se queja de este posible penalti de Lodi sobre Jota en el 90'


Algunos seguidores del Madrid mostraron su malestar en las redes sociales por esta acción en el Valladolid-Atleti. No parece que haya nada punible.




as.com






bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El madrid jamás debe rechistar sobre arbitros. Historicamente ha ganado gracias a los arbitrajes. Si hasta teneis 5 botijos que son copas de feria pagadas por franco.



¿Veis cómo tenéis todos los medios y la caja tonta a vuestro favor? Para muestra que te crees todo lo que te cuentan. ¿No era eso de que Franco pintaba poco en Europa?


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras:
> 
> 
> 
> *CALLADITOS*



Ese partido se ganó 7-3. Que eso te lo callas. Repasa la eliminatoria que echó al Madrid al año siguiente frente al Farsa. Tres goles anulados LEGALES en el Campo nuevo. Se nos robó la sexta consecutiva.
*NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA SÓLO LO QUE TE CUENTAN EN LA CAJA TONTA HISPANISTANÍ.* Venga cópialo 50 veces.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Veis cómo tenéis todos los medios y la caja tonta a vuestro favor?



Jajja tu en que mundo vives? deja de decir sandeces


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

A este hombre habria q hacerle un monumento, tiene mucho merito 10 años en el equipo y 8 titulos, y de tu a tu al real madrid y barcelona, no es algo facil de conseguir


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A este hombre habria q hacerle un monumento, tiene mucho merito 10 años en el equipo y 8 titulos, y de tu a tu al real madrid y barcelona, no es algo facil de conseguir



Seguro que el prefiere los 20 kilos anuales que se lleva al monumento


----------



## t_chip (28 Dic 2021)

Sale barato.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguro que el prefiere los 20 kilos anuales que se lleva al monumento



Tmb, el dinero es el dinero


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2021)

*Morata, espantado*

El club rojiblanco está atento a las conversaciones entre el *Barça* y el futbolista, que aún le pertenece. Ni se cuenta con él ni él quiere vestir de nuevo de rojiblanco.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2021)

Bueno para nosotros 2021 sí ha sido un buen año: campeones de liga que no se le olvide a nadie

Ya veremos qué nos depara el nuevo año, que esto no es cómo se empieza sino cómo se acaba

Feliz año y forsa Aleti


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Dic 2021)

Ahora leyendo el foro señales un subnormal quejándose de que Koke y Griezmann han viajado a EEUU a ver partidos de la NBA y se han contagiado de covid... como si no tuvieran libertad para irse donde le saliera de los cojones. 

Con estos comentarios pierdo la fe en el atleti y en la humanidac. 
Aparte de ser futboleros, covidiotas, lo tienen todo.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes, simeone estará en el banquillo tras dar negativo...


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Simeone apuesta por Correa:* Oblak; Trippier, Giménez, Hermoso, Lodi; Kondogbia, De Paul; Carrasco, Lemar Correa y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Simeone apuesta por Correa:* Oblak; Trippier, Giménez, Hermoso, Lodi; Kondogbia, De Paul; Carrasco, Lemar Correa y Luis Suárez.*



Si sale Trippier es que no se va, supongo...


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si sale Trippier es que no se va, supongo...



Pues el rayo vallecano esta mas en forma que el getafe


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Entradas cuasi-criminales y la amarilla es para el cholo


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Entradas cuasi-criminales y la amarilla es para el cholo



Se ha metido en el campo... Y vaya forma de sacar la falta...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ene 2022)

4 bajas por positivos asintomaticos


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

joder suarez, la que ha tenido...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Se le ha ido a Guarrez, vaya cosas más raras que hace


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Aqui estoy ¿como andamios?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui estoy ¿como andamios?



No tiene mala pinta


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Gooool y qué jugada


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Hoy comienza la remontada poquito a poquito:

Año nuevo liga nueva


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si sale Trippier es que no se va, supongo...



Como no pongan por lo menos 50 kilos me da que no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy comienza la remontada poquito a poquito:
> 
> Año nuevo liga nueva



Cuidado con el Rayo.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuidado con el Rayo.



Al Rayo le cuesta un cojón ganar partidos fuera de casa


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Vaya tiro de Lodi


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Y posible penalty


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuidado con el Rayo.



No hay posibilidades de fallar más si queremos al menos ir a la champions


----------



## artemis (2 Ene 2022)

Seguimos con mierda arbitrajes


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Correa en racha...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Lo dicho, Correa


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Gooool


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

El pateti está bien puesto en el campo. Jugando así en ManU no tiene opciones.


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Ahi ha estado el tercero de Lemar


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Va a entrar Falcao, un grande que se equivocó al irse...


----------



## artemis (2 Ene 2022)

Muy bien hoy con el 442


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahi ha estado el tercero de Lemar



Le acaba de faltar seso, iba tan cabestro que ni sabía dónde estaba


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2022)

Deberíamos llevar ya un 4 ó 5-0


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Cuando parece que van a tener un encuentro complicado es cuando mejor se les da, pero luego les vienen tipos que no le ganan a nadie como el Granada y la cagan, a lo que hay que sumar que los rivales sí te han ganado


----------



## artemis (2 Ene 2022)

Hoy hemos jugado mucho mejor no estando Koke


----------



## fieraverde (2 Ene 2022)

Cuando juegas con un 4-4-2 ....

El próximo partido volverá a su mierda de sistema cagón


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

La Real va ganando pero al Betis le está preñando el nvcleo el Celta y se queda sólo un pvnto por encima, a las buenas o a las malas el Atleti está virtualmente en Champions en la fase de invierno


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Cuando juegas con un 4-4-2 ....
> 
> El próximo partido volverá a su mierda de sistema cagón



_Partido a partido..._


----------



## fieraverde (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> _Partido a partido..._


----------



## fieraverde (2 Ene 2022)

Trippier ya se ha despedido de la afición , terrible noticia.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Ene 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Vacunado?
> 
> JODERRRRRRR



Dosis de refuerzo con la vacuna turkish.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

*Azpilicueta por Trippier*

El futbolista del *Chelsea* es el favorito de *Simeone* por el inglés, que parece que se despidió ante el *Rayo*. Gusta su capacidad de jugar de lateral y central.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

*¡¡YA TENEMOS EL ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID!!* Oblak; Marcos Llorente, Felipe, Giménez, Lodi; Kondogbia, De Paul, Carrasco, Lemar; Cunha y Luis Suárez.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Ene 2022)

¿Salen con toos los titulares o que ase?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Salen con toos los titulares o que ase?



Y el Majadahonda nos ayuda jugando en el Wanda..


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Salen con toos los titulares o que ase?



Pues si, con oblak y luis suarez, no estan para tirar la copa


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Se lesiona el portero del Rayo Majadahonda


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

El portero del maja llorando...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y el Majadahonda nos ayuda jugando en el Wanda..



Pues no me había fijado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

Pobrecillos los del Majadahonda.... Les va a caer la del pulpo.... Son penosísimos...


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues no me había fijado



Yo he dicho, coño que grande es el estadio del majadahonda y con tantas banderas del atletico


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues no me había fijado



Los gil siempre tuvieron muy buena relacion con majadahonda y alrededores...


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los gil siempre tuvieron muy buena relacion con majadahonda y alrededores...



Tenian mas relacion con los de los angeles de san rafael


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Tiene que caer ya


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenian mas relacion con los de los angeles de san rafael



Tambien..


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tambien..



Ahi empezo su leyenda Gil  

Los 58 muertos de Gil, pionero de escándalos en España: “Nunca nos pidió perdón por el derrumbe”

Hablan los hijos de las víctimas del desastre de Los Ángeles de San Rafael en su 50 aniversario. Gil fue condenado a cinco años de cárcel. Fue indultado y sólo cumplió dos.


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Pues ha caído pero no vale por fuera de juego


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Ahora si 1-0 golito de Cuña


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues ha caído pero no vale por fuera de juego



El primero....

Marcarán un par más y levantarán el pie del acelerador y cambios y tal.... Partido aburridillo de ver. Va a sobrar la segunda parte...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

Cuanto negro hay en segunda b


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Pues Cuña está en fuera de juego en el gol

Osea que no debería haber valido


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

Otro golito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues Cuña está en fuera de juego en el gol
> 
> Osea que no debería haber valido



Según el precedente de la final de la copa de chichonabo ante Francia ..no es fuera de juego


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2022)

Sin Koke jugamos mejor


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Sin Koke jugamos mejor



Jugar a qué?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

Ésto es aburridísimo.... Me voy a ver una peli... Chau...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ésto es aburridísimo.... Me voy a ver una peli... Chau...



Que peli?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Ene 2022)

Si hubieran salido así más partidos de la pacoliga, ahora mesmo serían top


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que peli?



No sé... A ver que echan por el Netflix o alguna de Manolo Gómez Bur, José Luis L. Vázquez o Tony Leblanc.... Creo que me lo pasaré mejor que con este simulacro de partido de fútbol...


----------



## barullo (6 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Según el precedente de la final de la copa de chichonabo ante Francia ..no es fuera de juego



Pero viene de un compañero, no del rival


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No sé... A ver que echan por el Netflix o alguna de Manolo Gómez Bur, José Luis L. Vázquez o Tony Leblanc.... Creo que me lo pasaré mejor que con este simulacro de partido de fútbol...



Tu apañol si que sabe dar emoción a estos partidos hasta los penaltis


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

Bueno.... Descanso...

Ahora sí me piro.... No sufráis colchonettis...Tenéis el pase complicado pero creo que vais a conseguir pasar a la siguiente ronda.... jejejjeej...

Chauuuuuu...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Tu apañol si que sabe dar emoción a estos partidos hasta los penaltis



Calla, calla... ¿ Te recuerdo lo que os pasó el año pasado ???... Jojojojojoj... Ostras qué risas....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

17769 asistentes...


----------



## artemis (6 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Calla, calla... ¿ Te recuerdo lo que os pasó el año pasado ???... Jojojojojoj... Ostras qué risas....



Has visto la serie el perico? Digo El marginal... Es muy buena, al principio te costará entender la jerga Argentina


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Salen grisman y el joao...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

Veis hasta un equipo de segunda b hace la presión adelantada en nuestra area.puto klopp


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Golito de grisman...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

Espera en octavos no hay sorteo sin condiciones?.porque los de segunda y segunda b tienen que enfrentarse obligatoriamente contra q de primera..que gilipollez es esa?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Lo que acaba de hacer joao de tacon...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Hay muchas imprecisiones en los pases...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Grisman is down...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Golazo de joao, 5-0


----------



## Edge2 (6 Ene 2022)

Esto ha sido todo, ale, a correr


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esto ha sido todo, ale, a correr



Te quedaste solo, yo me puse a ver la peli de telecinco, ocho apellidos vascos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Ene 2022)

*Ironic mode ON:*

Joer....

Vaya partidazo que hizo el Atleti ayer ¿ eh nenes ???.... Disfrutaríais de lo lindo...

Ahora sí ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Ahora podéis aspirar a TODO en la Liga, Champions y en la Copa del Preparao ¡¡¡¡¡¡....

Madre mía... Escuchando ayer los comentarios de Kiko y J.A. Luque en Cuatro parecía que jugaban los Globertrotters contra el Bayern de Múnich.... Vaya tela...

En fin... A ver que os deparan hoy las " bolas calientes " en la Federación del PCM....


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

*¡Real Sociedad-Atlético de Madrid en el Reale Arena!, ¡PARTIDAZO!*

en copa del rey


----------



## Edge2 (7 Ene 2022)

Atlético Baleares - Valencia

Girona - Rayo Vallecano

Sporting de Gijón - Cádiz

Elche - Real Madrid

Real Sociedad - Atlético de Madrid

Real Betis - Sevilla

Athletic Club - Barcelona

Mallorca - Espanyol


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2022)

Adiós Tripi... Has dejado bien recuerdo, lástima de tantas lesiones y chanchullos de la FA... 

Uno di noi


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

En el hilo de los cuernitos están comentando ahora que este pájaro es el mejor portero que han tenido nunca:



De esto ya no se acuerdan jojojo  

Y hoyga nunca olviden que el "topo" era el eje del mal ¿eh? más malo que Judas


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En el hilo de los cuernitos están comentando ahora que este pájaro es el mejor portero que han tenido nunca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sii que el topo ha tenido siempre mucha suerte encima, vale que un año tenga casillas suerte, pero todos los años seguidos, no jodas algo bueno tendra el muchacho, ademas de 2 eurocopas y un mundial, un monton de titulos con el madrid, cuando courtois llegue a eso que me avisen


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii que el topo ha tenido siempre mucha suerte encima, vale que un año tenga casillas suerte, pero todos los años seguidos, no jodas algo bueno tendra el muchacho, ademas de 2 eurocopas y un mundial, un monton de titulos con el madrid, cuando courtois llegue a eso que me avisen



Todo viene del supuesto enfrentamiento con Mourinho...que parece que ha sido el mesías del madrí e Iker el Judas del madrí. Cuando lo único que hizo Mourinho fué utilizarle poniendole una diana en el culo para enfrentarle con la afición madridista debido a su amistad con jugadores del barsa ya que eran lógicamente compañeros de selección. Y luego resultó que el que se chivaba a la prensa era el portero polaco suplente de Casillas, como reconoce él mismo en un libro. Y todo porque el barsa le solía ganar habitualmente en esa época y tenía que buscar un chivo expiatorio para taparse y justificarse.

Dudo mucho que Mourinho hubiera perpetrado esta maniobra de enfrentar a clubs y jugadores de su país para perjudicar a su selección. Pero como en España no hay más que gilipollas según algunos extranjeros que conozco pues todo vale porque pican el anzuelo y se les engaña fácil. Es como enredar a niños dicen  

Pero este pensamiento antiCasillas es sólo en este foro ¿eh? porque todos los madridistas que conozco o he conocido están muy agradecidos a Casillas por su trayectoria en el madrí.

Yo la verdad es que ni entro ni salgo porque nunca ha sido santo de mi devoción y es cierto que tenía buenas cualidades como portero pero también mucha potra en muchas acciones y carencias como en el juego por alto.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Todo viene del supuesto enfrentamiento con Mourinho...que parece que ha sido el mesías del madrí e Iker el Judas del madrí. Cuando lo único que hizo Mourinho fué utilizarle poniendole una diana en el culo para enfrentarle con la afición madridista debido a su amistad con jugadores del barsa ya que eran lógicamente compañeros de selección. Y luego resultó que el que se chivaba a la prensa era el portero polaco suplente de Casillas, como reconoce él mismo en un libro. Y todo porque el barsa le solía ganar habitualmente en esa época y tenía que buscar un chivo expiatorio para taparse y justificarse.
> 
> Dudo mucho que Mourinho hubiera perpetrado esta maniobra de enfrentar a clubs y jugadores de su país para perjudicar a su selección. Pero como en España no hay más que gilipollas según algunos extranjeros que conozco pues todo vale porque pican el anzuelo y se les engaña fácil. Es como enredar a niños dicen
> 
> ...



Hostia no lei al final que el famoso topo del madrid era el polaco  pero tal cual como lo cuentas, un tio como Mou 3 años en el madrid, solo 3 titulos y casillas toda una vida dedicada en alma a su equipo, q al final se le recuerde mas por su incidente con el portugues, es tremendo. Ymou fue a hacer daño en el madridismo y en la seleccion española que lo ganaba todo, como portugues lo sufrio tmb y aprovechando lo del barcelona, hizo daño. Pero que todos los porteros pasan bajones, mira oblak este año, ter stegen de un muro q era a un coladero ahora, es normal tener bajones en una carrera, los años pasan tmb para todos lo jugadores y es verdad que casillas tenia sus defectos, pero aun asi hizo un carreron, que vale la suerte tmb cuenta, pero tmb era mucho merito de el: saber colocarse en la porteria, intuicion, paraba las ocasiones clave de un partido, recibio muchos goles en su carrrera. Pero jugar en el madrid de portero con un equipo siempre muy ofensivo y que defiende lo justo, es normal q te disparen mucho y no puedas parar todo. Bueno el tiempo deja a cada uno en su sitio y lo que ha ganado ahi esta. Pero a courtois le queda en el madrid bastante para alcanzar a casillas


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia no lei al final que el famoso topo del madrid era el polaco  pero tal cual como lo cuentas, un tio como Mou 3 años en el madrid, solo 3 titulos y casillas toda una vida dedicada en alma a su equipo, q al final se le recuerde mas por su incidente con el portugues, es tremendo. Ymou fue a hacer daño en el madridismo y en la seleccion española que lo ganaba todo, como portugues lo sufrio tmb y aprovechando lo del barcelona, hizo daño. Pero que todos los porteros pasan bajones, mira oblak este año, ter stegen de un muro q era a un coladero ahora, es normal tener bajones en una carrera, los años pasan tmb para todos lo jugadores y es verdad que casillas tenia sus defectos, pero aun asi hizo un carreron, que vale la suerte tmb cuenta, pero tmb era mucho merito de el: saber colocarse en la porteria, intuicion, paraba las ocasiones clave de un partido, recibio muchos goles en su carrrera. Pero jugar en el madrid de portero con un equipo siempre muy ofensivo y que defiende lo justo, es normal q te disparen mucho y no puedas parar todo. Bueno el tiempo deja a cada uno en su sitio y lo que ha ganado ahi esta. Pero a courtois le queda en el madrid bastante para alcanzar a casillas



Probablemente en el madrí habría varios chivatos que pasaban info. El polaco era uno de ellos y seguro que habría más, incluso Casillas hablaría más de la cuenta pero seguro que había otros. Porque todos tienen amigos en la prensa para que hablen bien de ellos y a cambio les pasan chismes. En el caso del polaco supongo que sería por despecho de no tener oportunidades de jugar pero no tengo ni idea.

En cuanto a los porteros de antes o de ahora como Oblak, Ter Stegen o Courtois pues dependen mucho de la defensa que tengan. Actualmente la mejor defensa es la del madrí, y por eso Courtois luce más. Jugando con Bélgica contra Italia y Francia en la Nations en cambio se comió un carro de goles porque tiene alli peor defensa que con el Madri. A Oblak y Ter Stegen también les está penalizando las defensas tan flojas que tienen. Todo esto unido a que hay balones que sencillamente son imparables te hacen tener peores números y rachas, pero el jugador sigue siendo el mismo en principio. En algunos casos hay descenso de rendimiento pero creo que con Oblak y Ter Stegen no es el caso en la actualidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2022)

El fútbol se muere y tal .pero el Atlético Majadahonda tuvo un 7%de share 1 milln de audiencia....nah mejor los 4000 personas de audiencia en gol tv


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2022)

vuelta al 4 4 2 por fin


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)

Jugamos con 11 y 4-4-2 partidazo


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Gooooolazo de Correa


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Desde el centro del campo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)

No sacamos el balon


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Y ahora Cunha muy bien


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Hay mano ahi


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Correa los mete ya hasta en fuera de juego


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Y otra de Correa


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Joder vaya penalti que nos pitan


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Joder qué mal defendido después de parar Oblak


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Que puta vergüenza de penalti... Este árbitro es el que agredió a Morata en pleno Partido y posterior carga de Parejo


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Ha entrado uno del Villarreal en el área justo cuando tiraba


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)

Ya sabemos a que ha venido este aquí...hace su trabajito nada mas


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Wat da fak? Demasiado paco como para celebrarlo tanto

PD
Y ahora lo revisan y lo anvlan


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Y ademas es mano


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Bien... Manos de Parejo... Si no le da en la mano no me gol


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues ya hemos pasao el susto del primer tiempo que no tenemos un partido tranquilo coño


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

Jjajajajaja...

No sois el Far$a ( recordad el paradón en el área de Piqué contra el Villarreal ) y os pitan penalti en contra... Vaya pringaos que sois...

Luego le roban el gol al Villarreal, señalando unas manos inexistentes....

Cachondeo padre...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

Gol de Moreno... Se hace justicia...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya hemos pasao el susto del primer tiempo que no tenemos un partido tranquilo coño



Pues no, nada tranquilo está el partido


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Joder Oblak tambien  vaya manitas de mantequilla no me jodas


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues no, nada tranquilo está el partido



Era más un deseo que una realidad

La verdad es que si cuña hubiera metido la que ha tenido ahora iriamos ganando al menos


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajajajaja...
> 
> No sois el Far$a ( recordad el paradón en el área de Piqué contra el Villarreal ) y os pitan penalti en contra... Vaya pringaos que sois...
> 
> ...



También ha habido manos en el área del Villarreal hace 20 minutos y el arbitro se ha hecho el orejas

La verdad es que Parejo le da con la mano para rematar y además le hace falta a un defensa en su afán de rematar


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Era más un deseo que una realidad
> 
> La verdad es que si cuña hubiera metido la que ha tenido ahora iriamos ganando al menos



El Villarreal está en la liga en puestos engañosos y juega en casa, la copa mora deberían de jugarla con suplentes


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> También ha habido manos en el área del Villarreal hace 20 minutos y el arbitro se ha hecho el orejas
> 
> La verdad es que Parejo le da con la mano para rematar y además le hace falta a un defensa en su afán de rematar



Te puedo admitir lo de la falta; pero en el área del Villarreal no ha habido nada de nada...

No obstante, el Villarreal os está dando un baño de juego y se merece más... De ahí que diga que se hace justicia con el gol de Moreno...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> También ha habido manos en el área del Villarreal hace 20 minutos y el arbitro se ha hecho el orejas
> 
> La verdad es que Parejo le da con la mano para rematar y además le hace falta a un defensa en su afán de rematar





artemis dijo:


> Bien... Manos de Parejo... Si no le da en la mano no me gol



Joder surrealista lo que se lee en este hilo,yo salgo de aquí como alma que lleva el diablo,no sea que se me pegue algo


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder surrealista lo que se lee en este hilo,yo salgo de aquí como alma que lleva el diablo,no sea que se me pegue algo



Lo que es surrealista es lo que has escrito tú mismo hace un momento en el hilo de los cuernitos

Menos mal que pones el roto para que se sepa que trolleas


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que es surrealista es lo que has escrito tú mismo hace un momento en el hilo de los cuernitos
> 
> Menos mal que pones el roto para que se sepa que trolleas



Vaya por Dios,otro robo!!


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya por Dios,otro robo!!



Decir como has dicho que una mano no influye en nada para conseguir un gol no es que sea un robo, es un insulto a la inteligencia del que te lee...

Eso por no mencionar la carga y falta que comete Parejo para conseguir el tanto en su afán de rematar, que omites totalmente...seguro que como la mano tampoco la has visto


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Te puedo admitir lo de la falta; pero en el área del Villarreal no ha habido nada de nada...
> 
> No obstante, el Villarreal os está dando un baño de juego y se merece más... De ahí que diga que se hace justicia con el gol de Moreno...



Nos hemos dormido un pelín en los laureles del gol de Correa y hemos perdonado un mano a mano que tenía que haber terminado dentro


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Decir como has dicho que una mano no influye en nada para conseguir un gol no es que sea un robo, es un insulto a la inteligencia del que te lee...
> 
> Eso por no mencionar la carga y falta que comete Parejo para conseguir el tanto en su afán de rematar, que omites totalmente...seguro que como la mano tampoco la has visto



No digas tonterías por favor...remata con el cuerpo y la mano está ahi,totalmente pegada al cuerpo,sencillamente porque no puede cortarsela,y como dije en el hilo del Madrid,decir que toca es exagerar,le habrá rozado la uña a lo mejor...

Pero oye,si tú necesitas tú dosis de robo quien soy yo para discutirlo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)

Ciervo detected


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No digas tonterías por favor...remata con el cuerpo y la mano está ahi,totalmente pegada al cuerpo,sencillamente porque no puede cortarsela,y como dije en el hilo del Madrid,decir que toca es exagerar,le habrá rozado la uña a lo mejor...
> 
> Pero oye,si tú necesitas tú dosis de robo quien soy yo para discutirlo.



Además de mano clara hay carga y falta al defensa que está mejor colocado y se lo lleva por delante

Que está bien anulado, no le busques 3 pies al gato que no los tiene


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Es que no está bien anulado,es un robazo como un castillo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nos hemos dormido un pelín en los laureles del gol de Correa y hemos perdonado un mano a mano que tenía que haber terminado dentro



Nada... No te engañes tú mismo... No vale la pena. El Atleti no ha jugado un pimiento. Eso sí.... Correa ha aprovechado muy inteligentemente el error garrafal de Parejo y poco más por parte del Atleti. Bueno, por destacar algo a tu equipo en esta primera parte, la defensa...Pero tampoco para tirar cohetes...

A este ritmo, poco a poco os descolgáis del título sin duda ninguna...


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Nada... No te engañes tú mismo... No vale la pena. El Atleti no ha jugado un pimiento. Eso sí.... Correa ha aprovechado muy inteligentemente el error garrafal de Parejo y poco más por parte del Atleti. Bueno, por destacar algo a tu equipo en esta primera parte, la defensa...Pero tampoco para tirar cohetes...
> 
> A este ritmo, poco a poco os descolgáis del título sin duda ninguna...



Descolgados ya estamos hace tiempo


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

A ver si espabilamos en la segunda parte porque perdemos todos los balones y rechaces


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, Tebas y el Calvo por fin se ponen de acuerdo, para que gane el trampas o trampes la Supercopa, ya que el que llegue a la final de ellos habrá tenido DOS DÍAS MÁS DE DESCANSO que el Atlético o el Bilbao... Ayer jugó farsa y mandril y nosotros hoy, y ellos jugarán el miércoles y nosotros el jueves, y tendrán otro dia mas de descansa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Por cierto, Tebas y el Calvo por fin se ponen de acuerdo, para que gane el trampas o trampes la Supercopa, ya que el que llegue a la final de ellos habrá tenido DOS DÍAS MÁS DE DESCANSO que el Atlético o el Bilbao... Ayer jugó farsa y mandril y nosotros hoy, y ellos jugarán el miércoles y nosotros el jueves, y tendrán otro dia mas de descansa...



luego diran que por que hay tantos "desmayos"


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que no está bien anulado,es un robazo como un castillo...



¿Desde cuando se puede dar un gol con la mano?








Cualquier gol marcado con la mano, aunque sea involuntaria, será anulado


Cualquier gol marcado con la mano o el brazo, aunque sea de manera involuntaria o accidental, será anulado, según decidió este sábado la International Board de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Lo de Felipe es increíble


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, partido ya cuesta arriba


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

Segundo del Villarreal... Estaba cantado...

O espavila el Atleti o no va rascar nada en La Cerámica. Juego penoso...


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Vlagame la firjen de la pata rrastra


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Segundo del Villarreal... Estaba cantado...
> 
> O espavila el Atleti o no va rascar nada en La Cerámica. Juego penoso...



Espabila con B de burro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Espabila con B de burro



Joder... Lo he puesto en catalán... Jejejeje... Te jodes....


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Lo he puesto en catalán... Jejejeje... Te jodes....



Idioma de paletos y tractorianos donde dicen B alta y B baixa...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

El Atleti no puede decir que venga de una eliminatoria complicada de la copa del felpvdo, hoy no hay excusas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Idioma de paletos y tractorianos donde dicen B alta y B baixa...



Sí...Sí... Idioma de lo que te de la gana; pero te jodes.... Jejejeje


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti no puede decir que venga de una eliminatoria complicada de la copa del felpvdo, hoy no hay excusas



El Villarreal es buen equipo y está jugando mejor


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Goooool


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Gol de King Kongdobia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja ahora empata el Atleti jugando en plan " equipo de barrio "... Te cagas...


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Se la come de puta madre el Rulli


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

Como se ha notado en cambio del centro del campo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Como se ha notado en cambio del centro del campo



Pues sí....


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Venga que están como sonaos...a tirar a puerta


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

El partido no parece cerrado


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Minvtos absurdamente agónicos


----------



## artemis (9 Ene 2022)

El árbitro intentando jodernos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Los finales de partido del Atleti son vergonzosos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Ene 2022)

El dia que expulsen a casimiro montamos un botellón


----------



## Lemavos (9 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El árbitro intentando jodernos



Artemis gordo

Vaya ridículo de PATÉTICO de Madrid y se supone que tenéis dinero     


Vaya 2 lisiados que os ha colado el barça con los viejos suarez y Griezmann JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Primer penalti que nos han robado PCM


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Os han tangao un penalti colchoneros


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Pues sí, era penalti


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Menuda mentira que es Koke, yo no se que le ven.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Menuda mentira que es Koke, yo no se que le ven.



Koke cuando estas no te dice nada, pero si no está notas la falta que hace


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Del Aleti hay poquísima gente en este foro, pero no sólo hoy sino todo el año

Pareces pompero


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Koke cuando estas no te dice nada, pero si no está notas la falta que hace



Encuentro una contradiccion lo que has dicho.


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Encuentro una contradiccion lo que has dicho.



Es la pura realidad... Parece que no hace nada, pero cuando no está, ves que el centro del campo esta perdido y descompensado sin ayudas a la defensa


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Ene 2022)

Partido infumable


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Llorente ha decidido jugar hoy haciendo pases en salto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Hola nenes... ¿ Cómo va la cosa????


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes... ¿ Cómo va la cosa????



Al descanso ya 0 - 0, un truño


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

El Athletic club de Bilbao yo no sé cómo se las arregla pero en lo que respecta a copa del Rey o a la Supercopa siempre está ahí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al descanso ya 0 - 0, un truño



Es que veo por ahí en algún tweet a algún colchonetti llorando que si un penalti robado y tal... No sé, no he visto nada... Por si era cierto el robo o por si era una excusa tipo culerdo...


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Athletic club de Bilbao yo no sé cómo se las arregla pero en lo los hijos de mil que respecta a copa del Rey o a la Supercopa siempre está ahí.
> Pozdrawiam.




los socios de gobierno del psoe son esquerra y los hijos de la grandisima puta de bildu, bildu = eta = ath bilbao


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es que veo por ahí en algún tweet a algún colchonetti llorando que si un penalti robado y tal... No sé, no he visto nada... Por si era cierto el robo o por si era una excusa tipo culerdo...



Si si, ha sido penalti


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es que veo por ahí en algún tweet a algún colchonetti llorando que si un penalti robado y tal... No sé, no he visto nada... Por si era cierto el robo o por si era una excusa tipo culerdo...



Si ha sido penalty pero el bilbao tmb ha pedido otro, asi que justo empate al descanso


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches, perdon por el retraso  , estaba con el vecino arreglando el mundo...


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si ha sido penalty pero el bilbao tmb ha pedido otro, asi que justo empate al descanso



Pero el de ellos ya lo has visto: no saben ni fingir ni tirarse de mal que lo hace


----------



## buitrelandia (13 Ene 2022)

donde puede verse?
enlace porfa


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, perdon por el retraso  , estaba con el vecino arreglando el mundo...



Ya se ha acabado por fin el virus ?  



barullo dijo:


> Pero el de ellos ya lo has visto: no saben ni fingir ni tirarse de mal que lo hace



Eso si, es verdad


----------



## Charlatan (13 Ene 2022)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!gracias cholo......


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes... ¿ Cómo va la cosa????



Te vas a dormir o vas a ver la segunda parte? Tu y el Espanyol sois especialistas en lo de la segunda jejejeje


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se ha acabado por fin el virus ?



Hemos llegado a la conclusion que no han sido los chinos quienes lo han creado...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Te vas a dormir o vas a ver la segunda parte? Tu y el Espanyol sois especialistas en lo de la segunda jejejeje



Pues a ver cómo arranca la segunda parte... Si me aburro me voy a ver el Hormiguero a ver si se muere el Pablo Motos en directo o algo...


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues a ver cómo arranca la segunda parte... Si me aburro me voy a ver el Hormiguero a ver si se muere el Pablo Motos en directo o algo...



Hoy va al hormiguero Almudena amor


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Jojjojo... casi marca el trisómico...


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Ene 2022)

tengo curiosidad por ver el partido a ver si los del atleti hacen algo positivo de una puta vez y eliminan a los hijos de la recinmilputas babilonicas del bilbao, es imposible que algo llegue a dar tanto asco como ese equipo de etarras de mierda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy va al hormiguero Almudena amor



Que ilu....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

Dios qué partido más tostón. Tendía que haber puesto un eurito al 0-0.


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues a ver cómo arranca la segunda parte... Si me aburro me voy a ver el Hormiguero a ver si se muere el Pablo Motos en directo o algo...



Ves poniendo al paleto del pablo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy va al hormiguero Almudena amor



¿Quien?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ves poniendo al paleto del pablo



Es de tu pueblo... ¿ verdad ?....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien?



Ésto:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ésto:



Hace años que estoy desconectado de todas estas cosas:


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es de tu pueblo... ¿ verdad ?....



No, es de Requena... La Valencia profunda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Hostia puta... Vaya peñazo....


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

Deberían devolver la pasta por daños mentales.

Y como no podía ser de otra forma, gol de churro del pateti.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

La táctica del pateti:dormir a los rivales.


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Jajajajajaja y eso es el portero de España?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Gol del Paleti....

Os veo alzando la Copa Bombilla contra el RM ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Paleti....
> 
> Os veo alzando la Copa Bombilla contra el RM ¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



El Calvo no lo permitirá


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Deberían devolver la pasta por daños mentales.
> 
> Y como no podía ser de otra forma, gol de churro del pateti.



¿qué coño churro? palo y pa dentro despues de tocar en la chepa del portero

Mala suerte para ellos pero es como cualquier otro desvio

Miles de goles así ha marcado tu equipo


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La táctica del pateti:dormir a los rivales.



Y al publico


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El Calvo no lo permitirá



Anda... Deja de llorar cómo una maricona....


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hostia puta... Vaya peñazo....





el ruinas II dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Joder perico, eres gafe en todo... Tienes potencial, me tienes que decir que dos empresas del Ibex 35;crees que se van a hundir para meterle la casa y la hipoteca


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Golito guapo del etarra....


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Ene 2022)

MIERDA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder perico, eres gafe en todo... Tienes potencial, me tienes que decir que dos empresas del Ibex 35;crees que se van a hundir para meterle la casa y la hipoteca



Que marquéis un gol de CHURRO y de rebote justifica plenamente el PEÑAZO que es el partido.... Lo que pasa es que no te enteras de nada... En fin...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

no jodais que han empatado, madre y casi marcan ahora, no me puedo ir...


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Yo flipo


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Joder, otro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Jojoojojojjjojjojooj....

Hasta os marca el inútil del negro ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajaja...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Gracias cholo, y hasta siempre...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Pupas being pupas, espero que despues de esto se le renueve a le chole por lo menos 5 años mas, no vaya a ser...


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Menuda remontada el bilbao


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojoojojojjjojjojooj....
> 
> Hasta os marca el inútil del negro ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajaja...



No, peor, el hermano malo del inútil del negro


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no jodais que han empatado, madre y casi marcan ahora, no me puedo ir...



Y van por delante ahora


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ene 2022)

Aupa Bilbado!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Ene 2022)

Yo pensaba en una final de gente decente... hay que remontar.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojoojojojjjojjojooj....
> 
> Hasta os marca el inútil del negro ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajajaja...



Lo van a ser famoso a Nico williams


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Ahora en serio...

La actitud de los jugadores del Atleti es indignante... No pueden mostrarse de esa manera en el campo.... Es acojonante... Parece que no tengan ganas de jugar la final...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

pero atacad coño


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Yo pensaba en una final de gente decente... hay que remontar.



A mi si me dan a elegir prefiero palmar con estos y más con el añito que llevamos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajaja y eso es el portero de España?



Y la defensa del farsa...sin araujo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora en serio...
> 
> La actitud de los jugadores del Atleti es indignante... No pueden mostrarse de esa manera en el campo.... Es acojonante... Parece que no tengan ganas de jugar la final...



Le paso algo parecido al Madrid ayer.


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora en serio...
> 
> La actitud de los jugadores del Atleti es indignante... No pueden mostrarse de esa manera en el campo.... Es acojonante... Parece que no tengan ganas de jugar la final...



No han metido intensidad en ningún momento


----------



## Octubrista (13 Ene 2022)

El bueno del Atleti, era Saúl.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Acaba de salir el descuento


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Lo de hoy es indignante la baja intensidad que han jugado...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

madre que roja...


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Ene 2022)

karate a muerte en bangkok


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Para esto si entra el VAR y no para el penalti PCM HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Ene 2022)

Giménez al carrer....


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Indignante


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Menudos paquetes estos del At. Madrid!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> madre que roja...



Pero muy clara además...


----------



## Hamtel (13 Ene 2022)

Simeone vete ya


----------



## Charlatan (13 Ene 2022)

atletico y karatekito de madrit....


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Al final ni el campeón de liga ni el campeón de Copa están en la final.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Indignante



No te centres en el penalti burbujero colchonero, el atletico ha jugado de forma putapenica.


----------



## Charlatan (13 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Simeone vete ya



da igual cuando leas este mensaje............


----------



## Hamtel (13 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Al final ni el campeón de liga ni el campeón de Copa están en la final.
> Pozdrawiam.



Este sistema es injusto


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te centres en el penalti burbujero colchonero, el atletico ha jugado de forma putapenica.



Es cholista, como si le hablas a una silla...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Ene 2022)

Acaban de dar el dato, 34 goles encajados en 28 partidos, le tienen tomada la medida cualquier equipo hoy en día...


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dije antes el Athletic club de Bilbao siempre se las arregla para meterse en alguna final que tenga que ver con la Supercopa o con la copa del Rey.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Si le queda alguna neurona al cholo lo mejor es que se vaya ahora...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si le queda alguna neurona al cholo lo mejor es que se vaya ahora...



Creo que se va jugar todo a los 2 torneos eliminatorios que quedan y honestamente me parece lo mas logico.
Por otro lado, estando el Barcelona como esta y que equipos como Betis o Real Sociedad no estan acostumbrados a estar arriba y pueden sufrir vertigo a medida pase la temporada, que acabe en champions no lo ceo complicado pese a todo


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que se va jugar todo a los 2 torneos eliminatorios que quedan y honestamente me parece lo mas logico.
> Por otro lado, estando el Barcelona como esta y que equipos como Betis o Real Sociedad no estan acostumbrados a estar arriba y pueden sufrir vertigo a medida pase la temporada, que acabe en champions no lo ceo complicado pese a todo



Y eso a quien le vale? Lo que tiene que hacer es jugar bien y marcar goles, que ilusione, no salir con sistemas unoceristas que duermen a las ovejas y encima pierde los partidos con la mejor plantilla de la liga y de la historia del club.


----------



## warlok (13 Ene 2022)

Alguien puede poner una foto del Cholo de hoy por favor?

me nutriría


----------



## artemis (13 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Este sistema es injusto



Si, el campeón de Liga y Copa no juegan la final


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, el campeón de Liga y Copa no juegan la final



El At. Madrid parecía un equipo de monjas hoy como si no quisieran jugar la final.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Todavía hubieran jugado estás y seguro que le hubieran puesto más huevos que los paquetes del equipo masculino.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

putadón, ganaron los etarras


----------



## Lemavos (13 Ene 2022)

@artemis GORDO      

@Edge2 PRINGADO


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Todavía hubieran jugado estás y seguro que le hubieran puesto más huevos que los paquetes del equipo masculino.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Ver archivo adjunto 905121



Hay más tetosterona en esa foto que en todo el vestuario masculino.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Ene 2022)

menuda estafa de formato que se han montado, llevando a 4 equipos por la cara, en base a q?, luego penalti no señalado...
el júrgol es un teatro extraño.
A quién le puede importar el resultado en este tipo de trofeos preparados? y qué pintan ahí, sin afición, sin na de na. qué cosa más horrenda! No tiene sentido. No se sostiene por ningún lado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Ene 2022)

Hay penaltis que no se pueden esconder


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Ene 2022)

@artemis , gordo seboso maricon con complejo de edipo, que te jodan indio de mierda


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Ene 2022)

Asiertxu, tócala otra vez el domingo.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> putadón, ganaron los etarras



No son vascos a cascarla facha


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Ene 2022)

Hace falta ser un hijo de la gran puta para señalar a algunos de sus jugadores como ha hecho hoy en rueda de prensa. Y de lacras como Koke no dice ni mú. Estás acabadocornudo.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @artemis GORDO
> 
> @Edge2 PRINGADO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905129


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Ene 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> menuda estafa de formato que se han montado, llevando a 4 equipos por la cara, en base a q?, luego penalti no señalado...
> el júrgol es un teatro extraño.
> A quién le puede importar el resultado en este tipo de trofeos preparados? y qué pintan ahí, sin afición, sin na de na. qué cosa más horrenda! No tiene sentido. No se sostiene por ningún lado.



Propaganda para los jeques, sus petrodolares sostienen este circo de torneo, como soportan celebrar un mundial en invierno ....los nuevos dueños del futbol


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Ene 2022)

La plantilla harta del cáncer del banquillo, ojalá le hagan la mayor de las camas


----------



## barullo (13 Ene 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> La plantilla harta del cáncer del banquillo, ojalá le hagan la mayor de las camas



Eso de Oblak es más autocrítica que un recado para su jefe


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso de Oblak es más autocrítica que un recado para su jefe



Ah claro que no es "su jefe" quien los manda para atrás cada vez que metemos un puto gol.

Genio.


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

Ridículo a ridiculo.

Cholo vete con koke a tomar por culo.


----------



## artemis (14 Ene 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Ah claro que no es "su jefe" quien los manda para atrás cada vez que metemos un puto gol.
> 
> Genio.



Estas errado sin heche y con Hache, la actitud de lograr jugadores hoy ha sido idginada, jugando andando


----------



## artemis (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ridículo a ridiculo.
> 
> Cholo vete con koke a tomar por culo.



Y hace unos meses celebrabas una Liga... Menudo esquizofrénico eres, subnormal


----------



## Patxin (14 Ene 2022)

Seguimos siendo Campeones de Liga, vivos en Champions y Copa y en puestos de Champions en la Liga. Somos el Atleti, coño!


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Y hace unos meses celebrabas una Liga... Menudo esquizofrénico eres, subnormal



Vete a mamarle el rabo jodio seboso.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Ene 2022)

El cholo al Carrer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> El cholo al Carrer



Eso volvemos a contratar a manzano ..


----------



## tolomeo (14 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso volvemos a contratar a manzano ..



Con la pasta que cobra el cholo te da para traer buenos entrenadores .
Ojo. Gracias al cholo por todo pero su tiempo acabó


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso volvemos a contratar a manzano ..



O Simeone o manzano, no hay más entrenadores.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ene 2022)

El cholismo a día de hoy sólo va a dejar cadáveres, yo si fuera jugador huiría como la pesta a lo Trippis



tolomeo dijo:


> Con la pasta que cobra el cholo te da para traer buenos entrenadores .
> Ojo. Gracias al cholo por todo pero su tiempo acabó



Al Cholo hoy en día le gana el Elche, el Torrijos o la ponferradina, hasta el equipo con sindrome de dawn de Zarzalejo que le dicen que tire a pverta....


----------



## t_chip (14 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Athletic club de Bilbao yo no sé cómo se las arregla pero en lo que respecta a copa del Rey o a la Supercopa siempre está ahí.
> Pozdrawiam.



Claro....?a que van a ganar esos si no?....!pues a una competición de chichinabo a la que los grandes hacen el caso justo, porque están a la liga o a la Champions, donde el Athletic no tiene posibilidad más que de UEFA la mayoría de los años.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> O Simeone o manzano, no hay más entrenadores.



Ya me dirás quien aceptaría pelear por champions con un equipo hecho con retales y sobras..en un mercado inflado por los putos moros


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Ene 2022)

Pregunta para los que mejor conoceis la actualidad atletica, creeis que puede haber intento en la plantilla de hacerle la cama al entrenador? Y si fuera asi creeis que tendria exito?

Desde fuera da un poco la sensacion de que quiza la directiva dan por hecho que edta temporada va a ser quiza la peor de la era Cholo y por lo menos acabara la temporada.

Os leo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pregunta para los que mejor conoceis la actualidad atletica, creeis que puede haber intento en la plantilla de hacerle la cama al entrenador? Y si fuera asi creeis que tendria exito?
> 
> Desde fuera da un poco la sensacion de que quiza la directiva dan por hecho que edta temporada va a ser quiza la peor de la era Cholo y por lo menos acabara la temporada.
> 
> Os leo



No porque si hacen eso .acaban jugando en China...
Ayer se vio el ejemplo de dejarnos 40 horas menos de descanso tras un partido brutal en Villareal..


----------



## artemis (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Vete a mamarle el rabo jodio seboso.



menudo ciervo estas hecho....


----------



## ravenare (14 Ene 2022)

La solución es subirle el sueldo al cholo. 20 millones al año para ganar los mismos títulos que el peor FCB de lo que llevamos de siglo.

Choletes. Jajajaja.


----------



## fachacine (14 Ene 2022)

Suplico la renovación del Cholo por 10 años más. En serio, los aficionados del Pateti sois lo peor, ahora machacaréis a vuestro entrenador por la eliminación de Supercopa pero ahora a continuación sois capaces de ganar 2 partidos seguidos de liga contra el Escalerillas y el Puerto Urraco y de nuevo vendréis aquí con las ilusiones renovadas en vuestro Cholo de los cojones. Y así lleváis toda la puta vida.


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Yo queria derby madrileño en la final


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo queria derby madrileño en la final



Ahora los follanegros del Marca pedirán que lucho lo convoque a la selección.a pesar de ser suplente en la sub21 y mañaco mir tiene más goles..
El marca tiene una obsesión con llenarnos de negros la selección..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Suplico la renovación del Cholo por 10 años más. En serio, los aficionados del Pateti sois lo peor, ahora machacaréis a vuestro entrenador por la eliminación de Supercopa pero ahora a continuación sois capaces de ganar 2 partidos seguidos de liga contra el Escalerillas y el Puerto Urraco y de nuevo vendréis aquí con las ilusiones renovadas en vuestro Cholo de los cojones. Y así lleváis toda la puta vida.



Ganamos otra liga y seguís pidiendo dimisión... aunque que puede decirse del Madrid donde si pierdes 2 partidos os cortais las venas


----------



## t_chip (14 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Suplico la renovación del Cholo por 10 años más. En serio, los aficionados del Pateti sois lo peor, ahora machacaréis a vuestro entrenador por la eliminación de Supercopa pero ahora a continuación sois capaces de ganar 2 partidos seguidos de liga contra el Escalerillas y el Puerto Urraco y de nuevo vendréis aquí con las ilusiones renovadas en vuestro Cholo de los cojones. Y así lleváis toda la puta vida.



El Cholo está muy bien donde está.

Los únicos que queréis que se le eche sois los del Mierdrid y el Farsa, ya que desde que está el Cholo se os acabo el cuento de tuya-mia/tuya -mia en la liga.


!El Cholo estará hasta que el decida irse o se jubile, vikingos!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que el único jugador que juega en su posición es el portero.

No tenéis ojos en la puta cara? Sabéis un poquito de puto futbol? Este equipo no está trabajado ni física ni tácticamente, a que cojones se dedica este pavo? A contar los 20 kilazos que cobra? No hay colocación en el campo , los jugadores no tienen ni puta idea de que hacer ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Yo creo que el único jugador que juega en su posición es el portero.
> 
> No tenéis ojos en la puta cara? Sabéis un poquito de puto futbol? Este equipo no está trabajado ni física ni tácticamente, a que cojones se dedica este pavo? A contar los 20 kilazos que cobra? No hay colocación en el campo , los jugadores no tienen ni puta idea de que hacer ..



Es lo que pasa cuando tienes que rehacer el equipo cada temporada porque los jeques de la premier se lo llevan todo..


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando tienes que rehacer el equipo cada temporada porque los jeques de la premier se lo llevan todo..



A quien se han llevado este año?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> A quien se han llevado este año?



Saúl..y no hemos podido fichar ningún central más.y se llevarán a tripier..


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Ene 2022)

Este trofeo está preparao.
Tiene muchos intereses para los que organizan el tinglao y ninguno para el aficionado.

por otra parte, las arbitrariedades nos estàn complicando demasiado todos los partidos. los arbitrarios nos odian demasiado. todo en orden...


----------



## fieraverde (14 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Saúl..y no hemos podido fichar ningún central más.y se llevarán a tripier..



Jajajajajaaja


----------



## road runner (14 Ene 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Somos el Atleti, coño!



Eso es lo jodido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Jajajajajaaja



Si hemos tenido que recuperar a versaliko..y al belga de china.mientras tanto el shity se gastó una millonada en un inglés ramdom


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ene 2022)

EL marca sigue en su ofensiva de poner un opiniiones de mierda se les ve resentidos


----------



## GaryPeaton (15 Ene 2022)

Como echo de menos a miranda y godin


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

GaryPeaton dijo:


> Como echo de menos a miranda y godin



Ojo que viene el futuro en la defensa  

*Simeone se lleva al hijo de Manolo Lama a San Sebastián*

El entrenador del Atlético no quiere forzar al montenegrino Savic, quien reaparecerá ante el Valencia, y se lleva al joven defensa, junto con otros cuatro canteranos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

*La tensa llegada del Atleti al estadio que ha acabado con tres cristales del bus rotos*

Pedro Fullana. periodista de la SER, ha capturado el momento en el que el equipo rojiblanco llegaba al estadio entre una gran crispación.

Cunha se queda en el banquillo;* Oblak; Vrsaljko, Felipe, Hermoso, Lodi; De Paul, Herrera, Koke, Carrasco; João Félix y Correa.*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La tensa llegada del Atleti al estadio que ha acabado con tres cristales del bus rotos*
> 
> Pedro Fullana. periodista de la SER, ha capturado el momento en el que el equipo rojiblanco llegaba al estadio entre una gran crispación.
> 
> Cunha se queda en el banquillo;* Oblak; Vrsaljko, Felipe, Hermoso, Lodi; De Paul, Herrera, Koke, Carrasco; João Félix y Correa.*



Joder forero que rapido eres, modifico mi mensaje jaja.

Espero sinceramente que hoy no seais pupas y le pegueis una paliza a estos filoetarras.


----------



## artemis (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La tensa llegada del Atleti al estadio que ha acabado con tres cristales del bus rotos*
> 
> Pedro Fullana. periodista de la SER, ha capturado el momento en el que el equipo rojiblanco llegaba al estadio entre una gran crispación.
> 
> Cunha se queda en el banquillo;* Oblak; Vrsaljko, Felipe, Hermoso, Lodi; De Paul, Herrera, Koke, Carrasco; João Félix y Correa.*



Estamos tardando en hacer un sevilla y no salir a jugar hoy y hacerlo mañana a puerta cerrada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Estamos tardando en hacer un sevilla y no salir a jugar hoy y hacerlo mañana a puerta cerrada



Simeone estuvo meditando pegarle un cabezazo a alguno de sus jugadores para luego decir que fue la piedra que tiraron al bus, pero nadie salio voluntario.


----------



## artemis (19 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Simeone estuvo meditando pegarle un cabezazo a alguno de sus jugadores para luego decir que fue la piedra que tiraron al bus, pero nadie salio voluntario.



Hostia, y para que esta el hijo de Manolo Lama???


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia, y para que esta el hijo de Manolo Lama???



Pues vaya estreno q ha tenido el hijo de lama, su primer viaje con el atletico y le apedrean el bus


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

Otra vez sin 9 para que ha fichado a Cunha?????


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues vaya estreno q ha tenido el hijo de lama, su primer viaje con el atletico y le apedrean el bus



Está bien que aprenda las costumbres de otros sitios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

¿Qué mierda es eso que están haciendo antes del partido?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

GaryPeaton dijo:


> Como echo de menos a miranda y godin



Me conformo con Savic desde que se lesionó, cuesta abajo.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda es eso que están haciendo antes del partido?



El que ? me he perdido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El que ? me he perdido



Un baile y unos disfrazados.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un baile y unos disfrazados.



Me he perdido poco. Creo q era eso por unas fiestas q hay estos dias en san sebastian, son sus costumbres 

Pues la real ya ha tenido la primera de marcar un gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me he perdido poco. Creo q era eso por unas fiestas q hay estos dias en san sebastian, son sus costumbres
> 
> Pues la real ya ha tenido la primera de marcar un gol



Yo no lo veo nada claro para el pateti y perder hoy ahondará más en la crisis.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no lo veo nada claro para el pateti y perder hoy ahondará más en la crisis.



Se veia venir, gol de la real sociedad


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me he perdido poco. Creo q era eso por unas fiestas q hay estos dias en san sebastian, son sus costumbres
> 
> Pues la real ya ha tenido la primera de marcar un gol





xilebo dijo:


> Se veia venir, gol de la real sociedad



Joder qué cenizo eres, Xilebo


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Joder que palo yoao, buenas noches...


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué cenizo eres, Xilebo



Hasta el ciego que vende cupones de mi barrio lo estaba viendo  quitando la ocasion al palo del atletico, la real ha dominado mas y tenido mas ocasiones


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hasta el ciego que vende cupones de mi barrio lo estaba viendo  quitando la ocasion al palo del atletico, la real ha dominado mas y tenido mas ocasiones



Anda yaaa rascanalgas, que parece que lo invocas

¿por qué minuto vais?


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda yaaa, rascanalgas que parece que lo invocas
> 
> ¿por qué minuto vais?



Min 44 ya, y un tiro al palo de joa, vaya ocasion, hoy no es la noche del atletico


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Min 44 ya, y un tiro al palo de joa, vaya ocasion, hoy no es la noche del atletico



No lo he visto el tiro por eso pregunto ya que esto se me atasca


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Que lio de partidos, ni sabia que jugaba hoy el aleti...


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No lo he visto el tiro por eso pregunto ya que esto se me atasca



Termino primera parte, no ha estado mal el atletico, pero la real la ocasion buena que tuvo la metio. De posesion igualados a 50 %


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que lio de partidos, ni sabia que jugaba hoy el aleti...



Ya te digo, esta ganando el sevilla al valencia 1-0 partido de liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

O sea uno lde la real le da una patada en los huevos a versaliko y es amarilla..y ahora penal a Correa no pitado..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Que poco orgullo tienen los jugadores del atletico.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, esta ganando el sevilla al valencia 1-0 partido de liga



Lo he visto, ha sido en propia meta..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo he visto, ha sido en propia meta..



Por eso era una ganga fichar a mañaco mir..pero no lo hicimos


----------



## Suprimo (19 Ene 2022)

Pensaba que Empezaba a y media 

Veo le siguen teniendo bien cogida la medida al cholismo


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pensaba que Empezaba a y media
> 
> Veo le siguen teniendo bien cogida la medida al cholismo



A y media era el partido del sevilla  

pues lei el otro dia q al cholo se le daba bien el nuevo campo de la real sociedad, habia ganado 6 veces y perdido 4 veces, nunca habia empatado ahi


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

felipe...


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Madre del jamón hermoso ¿quien es ese?


----------



## artemis (19 Ene 2022)

Que más tiene que hacer Felipe para no volver al jugar más?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Que tiene que hacer Felipe para que lo manden a la grada? matar al Cholo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que más tiene que hacer Felipe para no volver al jugar más?



Me has leido el pensamiento forero colchonero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Bien nos marca la versión de baratillo de halland


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> felipe...



Ese defensaaaaa...menudo regalo a la real le ha hecho  el hijo de manolo lama lo hubiera hecho mejor


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Les tiran piedras, les llaman de todo y no tienen ni pizca dignidad para salir con un par de cojones a comerselos. Luego que si orgullosos de no ser como vosotros, que si el atletico tiene garra...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, de donde han sacado al tal Felipe? no he visto peor jugador en mucho tiempo


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cierto, de donde han sacado al tal Felipe? no he visto peor jugador en mucho tiempo



32 años, venia del oporto, lo vendio por 20 millones de euros, se la metieron dobla al atletico


----------



## Suprimo (19 Ene 2022)

Los tres cambios de golpe


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Ey Diego Costa está libre


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los tres cambios de golpe



Luis suarez, lemar y cunha, hemos venido a jugar


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Los etarras estos no se nos dan muy bien ultimamente...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Luis suarez, lemar y cunha, hemos venido a jugar



Y más le vale que metan 3 goles


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Ostias en el valencia sevilla


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ostias en el valencia sevilla



esta calentito el partido


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Casi nos meten otro...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Ahora se va la imagen del aleti...


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora se va la imagen del aleti...



Tampoco os perdeis mucho


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora se va la imagen del aleti...



A los portugueses con los que lo estoy viendo tambien


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2022)

Huele a crisis kilométrica desde aquí.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A los portugueses con los que lo estoy viendo tambien



Yo lo estoy viendo en una pagina francesa y tmb se fue


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Derroicion total del aleti. Hay que pensar en un nuevo proyecto SIN EL CHOLO...


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Derroicion total del aleti. Hay que pensar en un nuevo proyecto SIN EL CHOLO...



O mete un gol ya el atletico o pierde la eliminatoria, menos de 20 min ya pa terminar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Se nota quien no ha tenido que ir a morolandia


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Derroicion total del aleti. Hay que pensar en un nuevo proyecto SIN EL CHOLO...



Pues a mi me sigue pareciendo que tenemos un bluff de jugadores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

El 442 era la clave


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

2 meses haciendo el ridiculo


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue pareciendo que tenemos un bluff de jugadores



El cholo tiene poca culpa que el felipe la pifie en defensa como ultimo hombre y regale un gol


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Me la peto encima de la mesa con resiliencia y transversalidad, es decir me corro enseguida y salgo de naja sin dar abrazos aunque sí rabazos


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Salen 2 canteranos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue pareciendo que tenemos un bluff de jugadores



Nada hagamos como guardiolw


xilebo dijo:


> El cholo tiene poca culpa que el felipe la pifie en defensa como ultimo hombre y regale un gol



Con defensa de 4 no pasaba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> 2 meses haciendo el ridiculo



No logramos pasar a octavos de Champions


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Son buenos jugadores, pero estan quemados del sistema...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No logramos pasar a octavos de Champions



Da igual si no es el manchester es el siguiente...con este nivel


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El cholo tiene poca culpa que el felipe la pifie en defensa como ultimo hombre y regale un gol



Es que al final es eso: 2 errores 2 goles

Pero para ser justos les pasa a muchos entrenadores, no sólo al Cholo

Habria que cargarse más jugadores y menos entrenadores


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Le Chole ya esta señalando jugadores jaja, vaya cambios se ha marcado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Da igual si no es el manchester es el siguiente...con este nivel



Ya habremos recuperado al medio equipo lesionado y con suerte cambiar al 442


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

No me falles eso no me jodas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor del partido sin duda...bueno de muchas semanas ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Hoy la real le sale todo . cojónes.no es normal luego ni ganan al tercero de la liga sueca


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

Entre el aleti y los bitcoños vaya 2022 que llevo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

Basicamente no tiran a puerta así no hay manera


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Basicamente no tiran a puerta así no hay manera



Bueno tampoco viene mal la eliminacion copera, asi tiene mas descanso para la liga y dar la cara en la champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Basicamente no tiran a puerta así no hay manera



Antes hay que llegar al área y la real hoy no pierde un balón mi a tiros


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido sin duda...bueno de muchas semanas ya
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912489


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Ene 2022)

Bueno el Cholo cuando lo echan ?


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Todo un caballero Oyarzabal que se podía haber tirado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno tampoco viene mal la eliminacion copera, asi tiene mas descanso para la liga y dar la cara en la champions



Eso que nos larguen de champions también para centrarnos en conseguir plaza en la intertoto


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

@Edge2 quitate ya el gorro de papa noel oxtias


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> @Edge2 quitate ya el gorro de papa noel oxtias



Jojojo  otro rascanalgas como el taliban hortografico


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

Que deje sitio a otro...


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno tampoco viene mal la eliminacion copera, asi tiene mas descanso para la liga y dar la cara en la champions



Ya pero ese no es el plan

El plan es estar vivos en todas la competiciones


----------



## Edge2 (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> @Edge2 quitate ya el gorro de papa noel oxtias



Cuando te cures tu la conjuntivitis...


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Eso que nos larguen de champions también para centrarnos en conseguir plaza en la intertoto



Ahora se llama conference leaguae


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahora se llama conference leaguae



Ahh entonces si


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## t_chip (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Lo que diga el pregonero del enemigo, y vocee el otro enemigo, es irrelevante.

Cholo forever.

!A ver cuántos partidos les meten a los filoetarras por los incidentes del autobús!.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fieraverde (20 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue pareciendo que tenemos un bluff de jugadores



El equipo es una reputisima mierda .

Versaljko Felipe hermoso Lodi
Koke herrera


Esto es mas propio de un granada o un Elche , pero que puta mierda..

Pero el culpable es el puto entrenador. Sigue sin dimitir?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ene 2022)

@artemis

Nada...

No os preocupéis, amigos colchonetis.... El hilo de los equipos mindundis es vuestro hilo...

Cerrad este hilo y allí os esperamos con los brazos abiertos... No os tiraremos piedras, cómo los etarras... No os preocupéis...

Por cierto... No os esperamos a vosotros solos... También tenemos reservada una plaza al filial del RM en Cataluña... Sí... Esos que se dejan ganar todos los partidos contra los merengues y se alegran de sus propias derrotas contra ellos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (20 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> @artemis
> 
> Nada...
> 
> ...



A mi no participar en las competiciones del PCM casi que me alegra, están manipuladas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> El equipo es una reputisima mierda .
> 
> Versaljko Felipe hermoso Lodi
> Koke herrera
> ...



Es lo que hay. Gracias a los moros ahora piden un grton de dólares por cualquier mindungui..


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> A mi no participar en las competiciones del PCM casi que me alegra, están manipuladas



Dí que sí, chaval.... Lo vuestro es la Championlig directamente....

Madre mía... Cómo tenemos la neurona últimamente...


----------



## artemis (20 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Dí que sí, chaval.... Lo vuestro es la Championlig directamente....
> 
> Madre mía... Cómo tenemos la neurona últimamente...



Va, no te entretengas... que tienes la hormigonera en marcha y la mezcla esperándote ...


----------



## El Juani (20 Ene 2022)

Es complicado el tema del Cholo, un tio que ha cambiado la tónica del club totalmente, ha competido bastante bien durante años y ahora qué??? Es difícil eh.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

*Una camiseta especial*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es complicado el tema del Cholo, un tio que ha cambiado la tónica del club totalmente, ha competido bastante bien durante años y ahora qué??? Es difícil eh.



Veamos el lamentable mercado....
Ah nadie ..ah Benítez está libre....xd


----------



## El Juani (20 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veamos el lamentable mercado....
> Ah nadie ..ah Benítez está libre....xd


----------



## barullo (20 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es complicado el tema del Cholo, un tio que ha cambiado la tónica del club totalmente, ha competido bastante bien durante años y ahora qué??? Es difícil eh.



Ahora nada.

Se le debe dar el mismo crédito que se le ha estado dando estos 10 años.

Otra cosa es que nos baje a segunda, pero por una mala temporada no se le puede poner ninguna pega, y menos después de ganar una liga que para mi es mucho mas torneo que champions o europas league, que juegas 4 partidos en comparación con una liga como la española.


----------



## Patxin (21 Ene 2022)

Hay que recuperar la amarilla y verde y gritar lo de “Gil, cabron, fuera del Calderon”. La verdad es que me apetece liarla el sábado…


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veamos el lamentable mercado....
> Ah nadie ..ah Benítez está libre....xd



No hombre no, mejor seguir pagando millonadas por un entrenador que no cumple


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No hombre no, mejor seguir pagando millonadas por un entrenador que no cumple



Por cualquier mindungui te piden más...


----------



## barullo (21 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> El equipo es una reputisima mierda .
> 
> Versaljko Felipe hermoso Lodi
> Koke herrera
> ...



Yo no sé cuantificarlo, pero está claro que la plantilla es más vulgar de lo que nos decían antes de comenzar la temporada.

Mucha gente decía que teníamos el mejor equipo de España y a la vista está que no. Nos han echado el gafe que no veas

Por cierto y al margen de esto que sepais que ya no se pueden escribir varios mensajes seguidos en un hilo porque Calópez lo ha capado.

Aqui en el hilo del Aleti nos jode pa vino porque a veces estamos comentando un partido uno o dos usuarios nada mas y va a ser dificil poner mensajes si no hay mucha gente que escriba


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Ene 2022)

Año 2045. 
El Cholo cobra 150 millones al año.
En 2044 ganaron la liga.
3 ligas, 3 e. league y 2 conference de esas en 35 años.
En 2043 se gastaron 400 millones en 2 cracks.
No han podido de pasar de primera ronda en champions porque han empatado el partido crucial contra el HJK Helsinki.
Eliminados de copa por el Getafe.
Los aficionados siguen A MUERTE con EL CHOLO.
"Sin EL CHOLO" estaríamos luchando por no descender"
PARTIDO A PARTIDO


----------



## t_chip (21 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Año 2045.
> El Cholo cobra 150 millones al año.
> En 2044 ganaron la liga.
> 3 ligas, 3 e. league y 2 conference de esas en 35 años.
> ...



Con el cholo pasa como con la monarquía, que basta ver quiénes la atacan para ponerse a muerte de su parte.

!Al enemigo ni caso!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2022)

Otro artículo de mierda en el Marca...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no sé cuantificarlo, pero está claro que la plantilla es más vulgar de lo que nos decían antes de comenzar la temporada.
> 
> Mucha gente decía que teníamos el mejor equipo de España y a la vista está que no. Nos han echado el gafe que no veas
> 
> ...



Es lo que hay en un mercado lleno de moros ..
Una burbuja vdel copón y el Bilbado se deja violar por el Madrid...


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no sé cuantificarlo, pero está claro que la plantilla es más vulgar de lo que nos decían antes de comenzar la temporada.
> 
> Mucha gente decía que teníamos el mejor equipo de España y a la vista está que no. Nos han echado el gafe que no veas
> 
> ...



Eso es verdad la plantilla al final tiene menos calidad de la que parecia, y eso que ha vuelto griezmann, pero un jugador solo no puede. Y bueno lo de siempre, el año pasado atletico campeon de liga, el cholo el mejor, y este año el peor, esto no puede ser, ni antes se eran tan buenos ni ahora tan malos, lo mas dificil que hay siempre es mantener la regularidad, y es verdad que algun dia el cholo dejara de entrenar al atletico y vendra bien un cambio, pero por su trayectoria se merece todavia seguir con todo el credito que se ha ganado y mas que algunas derrotas han sido por culpa de la defensa y el medio del campo que ni existe, no es todo culpa del entrenador



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro artículo de mierda en el Marca...



Lo acabo de leer, no deja titere con cabeza 

*Atlético, un vestuario roto*

Se han creado demasiados grupos que van a lo "suyo". Hay gente molesta por no respetar los galones ganados en el verde en la última Liga









Atlético, un vestuario roto


"Es una cuestión de meritocracia", deslizan quienes mejor conocen el vestuario del Atlético para explicar lo inexplicable, el hundimiento de un equipo que hace meses salió campeón.




www.marca.com


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Con el cholo pasa como con la monarquía, que basta ver quiénes la atacan para ponerse a muerte de su parte.
> 
> !Al enemigo ni caso!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Asumidlo ya.
El Atleti es buen equipo.
Lleva años que es, por plantilla, candidato a ganar todo lo que juegue.
Incluso estuvo 4 años siendo favorito.
Y seguís pensando que todo es gracias al Cholo.
A lo mejor fue también por los jugadores.
Yo creo que Falcao, Costa y Godín tuvieron más que ver.

Dejad de ser tan perdedores joder,
el Atleti es un equipo grande,
y está tirando sus mejores años con un ridículo entrenador.

El problema es el cholo que ha secuestrado al equipo,
no el equipo, que lleva años siendo un equipazo.

Más Atléti y menos Cholo.

Y respecto a lo que dices de eso de que basta ver quienes le atacan, no lo dirás por los del Madid no?
Porque esos llevan 4 o 5 años aplastando al cornudo este.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ene 2022)

No sabía que el Atleti se puede permitir no entrar en Champions, algo cada vec más factible, ¿El "crédito" del Cholo? Pues a la vista está su juego, un sopor y que le tienen cogida la medida y que aspira a terminar 0-0 al descanso y luego ya se verá y termina sucediendo que al descanso se van con goles en contra; para hacernos a una idea, a Oblak le han metido más goles que al infumable Tes Stegen en el peor Barsa en años y no es porque haya dejado de ser buen portero, es una defensa de tuercebotas que no ha tenido nunca en años anteriores a lo que hay que sumar que luego no rinden algunos como deberían y algunos cuestan auténticos pastizales, este año van a la fase final de la Champions sobre la bocina con un lamentable partido perdido contra el Milan en casa

Lo peor es el cuento de que parece que el Atleti es un equipo de humildes, cuando sólo tiene 12 equipos por delante que valgan más 





Forbes' list of the most valuable football clubs - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## t_chip (21 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Asumidlo ya.
> El Atleti es buen equipo.
> Lleva años que es, por plantilla, candidato a ganar todo lo que juegue.
> Incluso estuvo 4 años siendo favorito.
> ...



Si el marca pensase que el cholo es malo para el atleti lo apoyarían a muerte, ya que todos sabemos con quién va el Marca.

!!VIVA EL REY!!!....!!!VIVA EL CHOLO!!!

!!!VI-VA!!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Vaya careto tiene el Cerezo..... Parece que se haya puesto de vino hasta el culo el hijoputa... Vaya colores...


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Los que sigais el partido echadme una mano para comentarlo ya que Calópez ha capado a los autores de los hilos que puedan escribir varios mensajes seguidos.

Se agradece que vayais comentando para que yo así también lo pueda hacer sobre la marcha del partido

Jracias de antebrazo y las reclamaciones al rascanalgas de siempre que si no toca el foro y lo descojona no para el bicho, su puta madre


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ene 2022)

Ejtreaming :






Atletico Madrid - Valencia. Soccer. Spain - La Liga


Watch the best live coverage of your favourite sports: Football, Hockey, Tennis, Rugby, Basketball, F1, Boxing. Watch Now Live football, Live Rugby, Premier League football, Aviva Premiership rugby.




www.ee1061360223528.xyz


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Una cosa...

¿ Por qué el Atleti no sale con su primera equipación ??? ¿ Tanto coincide con la segunda del Valencia ???? Vaya mamoneo con las equipaciones...


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Una cosa...
> 
> ¿ Por qué el Atleti no sale con su primera equipación ??? ¿ Tanto coincide con la segunda del Valencia ???? Vaya mamoneo con las equipaciones...



Es una camiseta conmemorativa del 75 aniversario del escudo clásico y el cambio de denominación de At. Aviación a At. de Madrid. La camiseta lo lleva y vale 90 lereles. Es la cuarta equipación


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Gol del Valencia....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

El Atleti está hecho una mierda... No conecta líneas de ninguna manera...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Este Pateti no chuta. La defensa vuelve a quedar retratada. Algunos decían que porqué Hermoso no iba a la selección.


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Este Pateti no chuta. La defensa vuelve a quedar retratada. Algunos decían que porqué Hermoso no iba a la selección.



El año pasado hizo buena campaña así que podía haber ido. Pero vamos que no pasa nada porque no fuera


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Le han perdonado la roja a Coque... Era tarjeta naranja...


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Me he quedado sin conexión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

negro corre mucho,,justo despues de que suarez mandase a la basura una posible ocasion ,,Costa sigue libre


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

Si la patada que ha dado Koke llega a hacerla Casemiro estaría todo dios pidiendo la roja...que lo hace uno del Atleti? Nada,circulen,circulen...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Nervios en el Atleti.... Patadas de desesperación muy guarras...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

De lo de que le tienen cogida la medida TODOS los equipos de liga al Atleti, ¿de qué no se quiere dar cuenta el Cholo?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Y sí se pvede responder de seguido @barullo


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

El.hijodeputa del árbitro ha venido hoy hacer su trabajo... Jodernos


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Una cosa...
> 
> ¿ Por qué el Atleti no sale con su primera equipación ??? ¿ Tanto coincide con la segunda del Valencia ???? Vaya mamoneo con las equipaciones...



Fútbol Moderno


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y sí se pvede responder de seguido @barullo



Pero el autor del hilo no, caraestaca


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Jojojojoj... El Koke es un pringao... Qué malo es el cabrón...


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

El hijo de puta del árbitro esta mas gordo que yo, como puede pasar las pruebas físicas?


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

@Suprimo mira luego aqui





__





 Corrupción: - Peligro: anda suelto Calópez


Anda tocando el foro. No puedo escribir ahora mismo después de un mensaje mio en el hilo del Atlético de Madrid. Ya veréis como alguna cosa nos descojona




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Ostia puta el simio del Valencia...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

No acaban 22 jugadores el partido... Fijo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Segundo del Valencia.... Tela....


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Gol. Buenas noches...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Y el segundo, haber estudiau Cholo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

y otra mierda de blaon defendido como el culo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

cada tiro es un gol en contra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Ene 2022)

Los centrales patéticos... El del Valencia ha pasado por allí cómo le ha dado la gana... DESIDIA brutal....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Hablamos del Barcelona, pero ojo el atletico que en esta jornada puede ser superado por el Barcelona, menudos muertos. Ya es ganas de amargarse ser del ateltico.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hablamos del Barcelona, pero ojo el atletico que en esta jornada puede ser superado por el Barcelona, menudos muertos. Ya es ganas de amargarse ser del ateltico.



El partido este no ha acabado y el Barsa es un pésimo visitante


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

Que finiquito tienen que pagar para echar a Simeone? Tiene que ser algo monstruoso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

No es con


barullo dijo:


> El año pasado hizo buena campaña así que podía haber ido. Pero vamos que no pasa nada porque no fuera



tundente, protesta demasiado, se encara con los rivales,... El Madrí hizo bien vendiéndolo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido este no ha acabado y el Barsa es un pésimo visitante



Creia que la defensa del Barcelona era dificil de superar de lo mala que era, pero el atleti es un duro candidato. 

Pensaba que el Barcelona no podia hacer mas el ridiculo renovando a Umtiti, pero el atleti renueva a Felipe.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (22 Ene 2022)

Qué le pasa al Ateeme? Se acabó la era el ch0l0?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hablamos del Barcelona, pero ojo el atletico que en esta jornada puede ser superado por el Barcelona, menudos muertos. Ya es ganas de amargarse ser del ateltico.



El pateti debe plantearse ya remodelar toda la defensa y buscar a alguien para suplir a Koke, por no decir que hay que buscar a un killer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

Eso sí,al patetico le reconozco que tiene un estadio imponente,a saber qué chanchullos ha hecho el club siempre oprimido para conseguirlo...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que finiquito tienen que pagar para echar a Simeone? Tiene que ser algo monstruoso



Más lo que les cueste un entrenador top, ojito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido este no ha acabado y el Barsa es un pésimo visitante






Real Suciedad, Villarreal, Far$a, Valencia y Rayo en 2 puntos. Jornada 22. El Rayo con 2 partidos menos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti debe plantearse ya remodelar toda la defensa y buscar a alguien para suplir a Koke, por no decir que hay que buscar a un killer.



Me da que el Koke es el Busquets del Atleti, no lo mueves de ahi ni con agua hirviendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que finiquito tienen que pagar para echar a Simeone? Tiene que ser algo monstruoso



Palabras mayores. ¿A quien traes? El Cholo ha hecho grande a este equipo. Lo que hay que replantearse es renovar toda la defensa, un par de medios tipo Cholo y un killer.


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

El violencia del Bordalás, patadas y simulaciones.

El primer gol es cagada de Hermoso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me da que el Koke es el Busquets del Atleti, no lo mueves de ahi ni con agua hirviendo.



Siempre ha tenido más nombre que juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Creia que la defensa del Barcelona era dificil de superar de lo mala que era, pero el atleti es un duro candidato.
> 
> Pensaba que el Barcelona no podia hacer mas el ridiculo renovando a Umtiti, pero el atleti renueva a Felipe.



No jodas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

El Kokas no tiene edac para estar así


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso sí,al patetico le reconozco que tiene un estadio imponente,a saber qué chanchullos ha hecho el club siempre oprimido para conseguirlo...



Pues todos lo sabemos. Habrá llorado y el de pescuezo sabe moverse entre sabandijas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No jodas.



El Atlético planifica la renovación de Felipe


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Pitidos en el Wanda... no era la mejor afición? esa que dice cuando el Atletico va primero en la Liga y en final de Champions, que estará con su equipo gane o pierda.


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

Carrasco en la derecha es peor...


----------



## ravenare (22 Ene 2022)

Que pasa choletes? Empezáis a ver la realidad o que?


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

Y por cierto, a que espera Andrea Berta a reponer a Trippier?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Atlético planifica la renovación de Felipe



Dios santo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pitidos en el Wanda... no era la mejor afición? esa que dice cuando el Atletico va primero en la Liga y en final de Champions, que estará con su equipo gane o pierda.



Igual que la del Betis. Dicen que es la mejor pero resulta que ha sido denunciada en todos los partidos de liga.


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

No tengo manera de verlo su puta madre


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tengo manera de verlo su puta madre



Coño,yo cuando quiero ver un partido el acestream me chuta el 80% de las veces...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que pasa choletes? Empezáis a ver la realidad o que?


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Coño,yo cuando quiero ver un partido el acestream me chuta el 80% de las veces...



Pues hoy me está resultando imposible


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tengo manera de verlo su puta madre



La Liga Tv en Vivo - SportsBay toma forero, a lo pobre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues hoy me está resultando imposible



hazte del Madrid que los partidos pirateados siempre se ven de PM


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tengo manera de verlo su puta madre



Que suerte, yo me lo estoy tragando...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

Ahora empezaremos a ver una oleada de desmayos en el violencia de Bordalás


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La Liga Tv en Vivo - SportsBay toma forero, a lo pobre.



Tampoco furula eso, andarríos


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

El primer gol ya va tarde


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Mierda, marca el pateti. Bordi, que se te cae el equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El primer gol ya va tarde



Quedan 25 minutos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hazte del Madrid que los partidos pirateados siempre se ven de PM



Cuando un partido es de interés general...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que suerte, yo me lo estoy tragando...



Yo lo tengo de fondo mientras escucho música y hago un par de cosas con el ordenador. Tampoco es que preste mucha atención.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Joder, ya le he visto dos seguidas al pateti.

Bordi, que nos empatan.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Joder Suarez...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quedan 25 minutos.



25 minutos de ocasiones para el tuercebotas de Guarrez


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo lo tengo de fondo mientras escucho música y hago un par de cosas con el ordenador. Tampoco es que preste mucha atención.



Llevo un fin de semana que no casi ni los veo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

Suárez para el Asilo


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Hay que empatar como sea


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Los mamadous del Violencia son muy negros, no?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Joder el ermoso... Luuk de jong II


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Felipe y Hermoso, da para chiste de Arévalo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

A todo esto, donde esta Grisman?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A todo esto, donde esta Grisman?



Se lesiono el otro dia no se conquien ya...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Y esa es otra, alguien sexplica la posición de hoy de Correra¿?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Esperemos 10 de añadido...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los mamadous del Violencia son muy negros, no?



Desde que está Lim se está negrizando. Deben ser más baratos.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Se esta empezando la gente a molestar... Es el fin del cholo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el ermoso... Luuk de jong II



Os reís de Troonk pero es uno de los mejores rematadores del siglo XXI.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A todo esto, donde esta Grisman?



Lesionado.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se esta empezando la gente a molestar... Es el fin del cholo...



Lo suyo hoy es una buena pitada


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se esta empezando la gente a molestar... Es el fin del cholo...



Es que como sigamos así ya me dirás qué plan...

Yo estoy con el técnico, pero no me extraña el cabreo de la gente porque yo mismo estoy hasta la polla

Esta hemorragia hay que cortarla cuanto antes, no se puede estar más tiempo asi


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

El de siempre...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

No me jodas. Te he dicho Bordi que nos iban a empatar.


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Menos mal


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Vamos conio que quedan 10 minutos!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que como sigamos así ya me dirás qué plan...
> 
> Yo estoy con el técnico, pero no me extraña el cabreo de la gente porque yo mismo estoy hasta la polla
> 
> Esta hemorragia hay que cortarla cuanto antes, no se puede estar más tiempo asi



Dudo mucho que el cholo haya fichado a ...


3º del pateti.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamos conio que quedan 10 minutos!!!!!!!



Si ganan ya flipo como un pepino


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Y el milagro señores


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Si salieran asi desde el principio...


----------



## Manero (22 Ene 2022)

Vaya chiste la defensa del Valencia, no me extraña que Bordalás quiera a Mingueza.

Aunque vista la defensa del Atlético Mingueza sería también titular en el Atleti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Decía que dudo mucho que el Cholo haya fichado a la mierda de defensa que tiene. Igual hay que mirar al que hace los fichajes.

Buen pase de Cunha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Vaya chiste la defensa del Valencia, no me extraña que Bordalás quiera a Mingueza.
> 
> Aunque vista la defensa del Atlético Mingueza sería también titular en el Atleti.



Ya lo ha tirado para atrás. Para eso se queda con los de cantera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si salieran asi desde el principio...



Siempre juegan a especular y a buscar el error del rival.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que pasa choletes? Empezáis a ver la realidad o que?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ene 2022)

Puto Atleti,pues no va y remonta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si salieran asi desde el principio...



Difícil cuando hay tropecientas bajas y pines a Llorente de lateral como hace lucho


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Que pite ya joder, de que vais?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si salieran asi desde el principio...



Contribuye el hecho de que el contrario se ha echado atras, por que la defensa del ateltico es pesima.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Ahora se caen los del aleti


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Vaya chiste la defensa del Valencia, no me extraña que Bordalás quiera a Mingueza.
> 
> Aunque vista la defensa del Atlético Mingueza sería también titular en el Atleti.



Al mandril tambien le hizo concesiones esa defensa los 2 partidos además


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Contribuye el hecho de que el contrario se ha echado atras, por que la defensa del ateltico es pesima.



La primera parte ha sido pesima...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

La verdad el Valencia solo tiro 2veces a puerta logro 2 goles..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Se deberia jugar hasta el 100, menudos warros son los dos.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Que saquen la camilla, de que vais?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se deberia jugar hasta el 100, menudos warros son los dos.



Es lo que está liga mejor que la premier .que aquí damos hostias


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puto Atleti,pues no va y remonta





Spoiler


----------



## Manero (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya lo ha tirado para atrás. Para eso se queda con los de cantera.



Vaya y yo que me había ilusionado de librarme de Mingueza, me has jodido la noche


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)

Lo dicho, 10 minutos...


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

¿acaba o qué?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo dicho, 10 minutos...



Quitate el gorrito, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ene 2022)

Lo siguiente es jugar contra el Barsa


----------



## qbit (22 Ene 2022)

Hasta que marque el Pateti una vez más. Menuda cara dura.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Ene 2022)

Toma pateti payasos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es lo que está liga mejor que la premier .que aquí damos hostias



Warros de perder tiempo, se dan mas hostias en la premier que aqui, juegan un futbol mas fisico, aqui parece que esta mal visto correr.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Ene 2022)

Encima les robamos a wass para el lateral derecho


----------



## qbit (22 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si salieran asi desde el principio...



Para eso tendríais que tener a otro entrenador y no a ese amarrategui.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ene 2022)

Esto solo lo hace el Atleti.

Bueno, y el Depor cuando era el Superdepor.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Quitate el gorrito, cansaliebres



El gorro parguelas


----------



## ravenare (22 Ene 2022)

Enhorabuena choletes. Me entretuvo el partido estuvo emocionante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Quitate el gorrito, cansaliebres



Y la mascarilla, que aquí no pedimos nazi pass.


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que pasa choletes? Empezáis a ver la realidad o que?



Jajajajajajajaja bocachanclas jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2022)

Tengo ganas de ver más a Cunha... Carrasco en la izquierda rinde más....


Y sobretodo... A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA....


----------



## ravenare (22 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja bocachanclas jajajajajajajajaja



No te vengas arriba. Sabes que este año ganareis los mismos títulos que nosotros, es decir 0.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Warros de perder tiempo, se dan mas hostias en la premier que aqui, juegan un futbol mas fisico, aqui parece que esta mal visto correr.



Juegan a correr como pollos sin cabeza ..


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

En la ida, llegado el 90': Valencia 1-3 At.Madrid. 
Acabó 3-3.

Hoy, en la vuelta, ha sido al revés. En el 90' iba At.Madrid 1-2 Valencia.
Y ha acabado 3-2.


----------



## Patxin (23 Ene 2022)

Lo que queda claro, aunque no mole, es que Joao no funciona en este equipo. Morterada de pasta y a la Premier.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> No te vengas arriba. Sabes que este año ganareis los mismos títulos que nosotros, es decir 0.



A ver si te enteras, nosotros no somos el club de los mil millones de presupuesto, nosotros no tenemos obligación de ganar todos los años, ni somos los defensores y guardianes del único metodo valido para ganar según los meacolonias...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> A ver si te enteras, nosotros no somos el club de los mil millones de presupuesto, nosotros no tenemos obligación de ganar todos los años, ni somos los defensores y guardianes del único metodo valido para ganar según los meacolonias...



Bueno, nenes, buena remontada... Enhorabuena....

Ya sabéis... Vuestro objetivo de esta temporada es dejar al filial del RM en Cataluña fuera de Champions, así que me alegro por vosotros... No cedáis ni un milímetro... Ánimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno, nenes, buena remontada... Enhorabuena....
> 
> Ya sabéis... Vuestro objetivo de esa temporada es dejar al filial del RM en Cataluña fuera de Champions, así que me alegro por vosotros... No cedáis ni un milímetro... Ánimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡



A los cuernitos también se les podría parar los pies y complicarles el título, pero me parece que los equipos de esta liga no están por la labor de complicarles los partidos. Es como si los puntos no les valieran para nada no me jodas  

Es que a este paso se van a llevar la liga como el que sale a darse una vuelta con la novia al parque. Me parece demigrante el escaso nivel y afán por ganar o siquiera puntuar que tienen los equipos cuando juegan con ellos. Vosotros les ganásteis al menos


----------



## six six six the number.. (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A los cuernitos también se les podría parar los pies y complicarles el título, pero me parece que los equipos de esta liga no están por la labor de complicarles los partidos. Es como si los puntos no les valieran para nada no me jodas
> 
> Es que a este paso se van a llevar la liga como el que sale a darse una vuelta con la novia al parque. Me parece demigrante el escaso nivel y afán por ganar o siquiera puntuar que tienen los equipos cuando juegan con ellos. Vosotros les ganásteis al menos



Up!!!

Cada vez que te vea que has escrito el último le daré un upeo al jilo para desbloquear la medida absurda que te impide volver a escribir hasta pasadas 12 horas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Bonita portada hoy


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Una gran noticia ya que ha superado un tumor cerebral


----------



## Linsecte2000 (23 Ene 2022)

No os vengáis tan arriba que la defensa del vcf es de las peores de primera. Y no siempre vais a tener a un Jaume Domenech. 

Cualquier equipo con oficio llega el 90 y ahí se acaba el partido.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> No os vengáis tan arriba que la defensa del vcf es de las peores de primera. Y no siempre vais a tener a un Jaume Domenech.
> 
> Cualquier equipo con oficio llega el 90 y ahí se acaba el partido.



Se le puede decir lo mismo a los cuernitos que les ganaron también los 2 partidos  y en el primero en Valencia un equipo con oficio no permite que el madrí le meta 2 cuanto tenía el partido cerrado y ganado como dices


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2022)

Una imagen que lo resumen todo... A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA
CHOLISMO O MUERTE


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Una imagen que lo resumen todo... A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA
> CHOLISMO O MUERTE



Ese dato lo comente yo tiempo atras  

increible que el cholo solo hace top 3 en la liga española y tantos años seguidos, eso es un dato demoledor


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2022)

EXclusiva burbuja.info Dybala al aleti...


----------



## ravenare (24 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Una imagen que lo resumen todo... A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA
> CHOLISMO O MUERTE



Ese Luis quien es? No será vuestro ídolo verdad?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Hola, no vengo a trollear, solo a decir que me parece extraño que el Atlético no lidere la liga, para mí con mi Barcelona cómo está y el Madrid con el centro del campo aviejado era el claro favorito, además de tener la mejor plantilla de España en mi opinión.
Aun queda liga, pero imagino que el Atlético quedará segundo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, no vengo a trollear, solo a decir que me parece extraño que el Atlético no lidere la liga, para mí con mi Barcelona cómo está y el Madrid con el centro del campo aviejado era el claro favorito, además de tener la mejor plantilla de España en mi opinión.
> Aun queda liga, pero imagino que el Atlético quedará segundo.



Si gana el partido pendiente al Levante se pone a un punto del tercero con todo lo que ha llovido y teniendo en cuenta que el Bcn juega ese partido pendiente en Vallecas igual le mete algun punto de ventaja. Y no es por nada pero creo que en Uropa va a echar al Manchester


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si gana el partido pendiente al Levante se pone a un punto del tercero con todo lo que ha llovido y teniendo en cuenta que el Bcn juega ese partido pendiente en Vallecas igual le mete algun punto de ventaja. Y no es por nada pero creo que en Uropa va a echar al Manchester




El encuentro con el united lo veo muy igualado ahora a mismo.

El united tiene 4 jugadores muy top, cristiano, Pogba (no jugará), Bruno y Sancho.

Pero el Atlético tiene mucha mejor plantilla en general y es más competitivo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ese Luis quien es? No será vuestro ídolo verdad?



Es luis aragones, que cogio el equipo en segunda division, que era la segunda temporada que estaba en segunda porque fracaso en el primer año en el infierno para ascender a primera. Y logro el objetivo, ascendio a primera y lo mantuvo en mitad de tabla la siguiente temporada. Fue su ultimo acto de servicio al atletico


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El encuentro con el united lo veo muy igualado ahora a mismo.
> 
> El united tiene 4 jugadores muy top, cristiano, Pogba (no jugará), Bruno y Sancho.
> 
> Pero el Atlético tiene mucha mejor plantilla en general y es más competitivo.



Esta claro que Cristiano es una amenaza constante , pero estoy de acuerdo que en general la plantilla atletica es mejor. Por otro lado el factor motivacion va a ser enorme, ya lo fue en Oporto y creo lo volvera a ser.
Por cierto, siendo el primer partido en Madrid no olvidemos que los equipos ingleses bajan mucho su rendimiento fuera de casa, mas que el resto de equipos cuando juegan fuera, por lo que un buen partido de ida y los diablos rojos se van al infierno.
Desde el principuo de temporada hasta ahora el rendiminto del atletico ha decepcionado a atleticos y no atleticos pero no dejade ser el mismo plantel casi que "campeono" el pasado año y para mi es factible que llegue lejos en Uropa y en liga los veo terceros minimo y ojito que queda un derbi contra ellos aun, que igual llegado el momento son los jueces de la liga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

Buena sería fichar a Marcos Alonso alias Fitipaldi
Mejor que torturar a Llorente de lateral


----------



## artemis (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es luis aragones, que cogio el equipo en segunda division, que era la segunda temporada que estaba en segunda porque fracaso en el primer año en el infierno para ascender a primera. Y logro el objetivo, ascendio a primera y lo mantuvo en mitad de tabla la siguiente temporada. Fue su ultimo acto de servicio al atletico



Se te olvida indicar que dejo al Mallorca en champions y prefirio ir a segunda a subir al Atleti que jugar la champions con el Mallorca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

en vez de a marcos alonso fichamos a un tal mozanbiqueño


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Ene 2022)

Wass va a ser el lateral derecho.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Ene 2022)

Parece que le gusta encarar a ver como le sienta la liga española.


----------



## Patxin (24 Ene 2022)

De hablar de Azpilicueta, un tipo consagrado, a hablar de dos cracks mundiales como Wass y Reinildo, pues como que no mola. Operación muy rollo Caragrifo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Ene 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> De hablar de Azpilicueta, un tipo consagrado, a hablar de dos cracks mundiales como Wass y Reinildo, pues como que no mola. Operación muy rollo Caragrifo.



No creo que sea facil llevarse a los laterales titulares del actual campeon de europa.
Y menos a mitad de temporada.
Creo que Wass y Reinildo van a aportar bastante al equipo. Hacen que Carrasco y Llorente jueguen en su sitio.


----------



## Patxin (24 Ene 2022)

Ok, pero Wass y Reinildo tienen que hacer la mili con el profe y aprenderse el libro del Cholo, y no van a ser titulares mínimo hasta abril, ( siempre y cuando no salgan un día y la líen, en cuyo caso, se van en junio ). Si se va un tío consagrado como Trippier, tiene que venir otro tío consagrado y de rendimiento inmediato. Esta película la vemos todos los años, Dembele el año pasado, sin ir más lejos…


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

*Lucas Boyé por Luis Suárez*

El delantero del *Elche*, que también ha sonado para el *Barça*, tiene una cláusula de 25 M€ y puede ser el relevo del uruguayo en el* Atlético*. El *Elche* no quiere negociar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

la MAFIA de la UEFA nos deja sin carrasco 3 partidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ene 2022)

El júnjol está amañao y el Atleti molesta demasiado a la mafia.

Mucho mérito el Atleti del Cholo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Feb 2022)

Gil Manzanas arbitrando hoy la copa y el domingo el atleti barsa, el que designa a los arbitros tiene clara las ordenes. Puta mafia.


----------



## artemis (5 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Gil Manzanas arbitrando hoy la copa y el domingo el atleti barsa, el que designa a los arbitros tiene clara las ordenes. Puta mafia.



Mañana no hay nada que hacer, con Gil Manzano ganan los culerdos, no descartar que hasta remate los córners para que gane el farsa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Mañana no hay nada que hacer, con Gil Manzano ganan los culerdos, no descartar que hasta remate los córners para que gane el farsa



No me jodas, gordo....

Hoy soy del Atleti a muerte y ¿ así me animas ????.... No jodas....

Entonces... ¿ Me pongo delante de la tele a ver el partido o mejor me dedico a comerme unas gambas con mi mujer por ahí ???.... En fin... Yo que tenía pensado pasar un buen rato de risas e insultos en el hilo del Far$a.... Ya me dirás...


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Independientemente de lo que hagan los demás si ganáramos hoy nos ponía en casa

Si no me equivoco tenemos un partido aplazado además, aunque estamos muy lejos de la cabeza ganando estos partidos nos pondrían cerca de la pomada


----------



## t_chip (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No me jodas, gordo....
> 
> Hoy soy del Atleti a muerte y ¿ así me animas ????.... No jodas....
> 
> Entonces... ¿ Me pongo delante de la tele a ver el partido o mejor me dedico a comerme unas gambas con mi mujer por ahí ???.... En fin... Yo que tenía pensado pasar un buen rato de risas e insultos en el hilo del Far$a.... Ya me dirás...



Perico, ?que tienes tu contra el Atleti?

!Ignora al gordo. No tiene arreglo. Merece morir lapidado a pelotazos de tenis de Rafa Nadal!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No me jodas, gordo....
> 
> Hoy soy del Atleti a muerte y ¿ así me animas ????.... No jodas....
> 
> Entonces... ¿ Me pongo delante de la tele a ver el partido o mejor me dedico a comerme unas gambas con mi mujer por ahí ???.... En fin... Yo que tenía pensado pasar un buen rato de risas e insultos en el hilo del Far$a.... Ya me dirás...



Saca a la señora a comer que se tiene ganado el cielo contigo jejeje

El historial de Gil Manzano contra nosotros ayudando al farsa es legendaria


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Esperaba que saliesen los 2 laterales nuevos


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

¿Otra vec guarrez de titular?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Uy perdón...


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Joder no pillo cacho con el acestream


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta bellotero de mierda.. PENALTI lo dije, este hijo de puta lo han puesto para que nos ganen

@Pericoburbujista te lo dije


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Id comentando, que no nos ganen tambien en comentarios


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta, falta del negro ciclado que no pita


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Nos va a sangrar el hijo de puta del GILipollas Manzano


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2022)

Se viene el robo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Con la espinilla el puto enano


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Hostia agresión que no saca ni tarjeta...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hijo de puta bellotero de mierda.. PENALTI lo dije, este hijo de puta lo han puesto para que nos ganen
> 
> @Pericoburbujista te lo dije



Ya lo he comentado en el hilo del Far$a.... Menudos mangantes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia agresión que no saca ni tarjeta...



Busquets es un marrano de mierda... Siempre lo ha sido...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Feb 2022)

jajaja los fransuas diciendo oleee


----------



## PORRON (6 Feb 2022)

VAMOS ATLETI TODA ESPAÑA ESTÁ CON VOSOTROS.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

Cágate lorito....

Que el Gavi enano de mierda le gane por arriba en el área a Versaliko, es para cagarse.... Y anda que Hermoso...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Han tenido suerte hasta en el cabezazo


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta, le están dando de hostias a Joao y no saca tarjetas, dejando que den patadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Tomad atléticos tomad!!!!!! Poder catalán!!!!!!!!!
Visca barca visca Catalunya!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Mario hermoso es un pvto lastre


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

Joao Félix gilipollas....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joao Félix gilipollas....



la que ha tenido...


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cágate lorito....
> 
> Que el Gavi enano de mierda le gane por arriba en el área a Versaliko, es para cagarse.... Y anda que Hermoso...



Le damos la vida hasta al Escalerillas si se pone delante


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

10 meses que llevaba sin dar un pase de gol el Adama y 11 meses desde la última vez que metió gol el Jordi Alba


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Una banda en defensa, desde que se fue Godin especialmente.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Tiene mala pinta para el cholismo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Buena cabeza de Savic


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Barra libre para pegar a Joao


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 Feb 2022)

Vamos Atléti joder.
Otra remontada de esas


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Por qué minuto va? Yo lo tengo en el 37


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

casi 39


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> casi 39



Bueno no es mucho

Por un momento pensaba que habian marcado otro porque uno del hilo del barsa celebraba una hora después de meter el segundo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Pues 3-1


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

Quiero ver las líneas.... No me fío...


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Mała pinta tiene este partido para el At.de Madrid!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Feb 2022)

Muy muy muy flojito el Atleti en defensa.... Pero muuuuuuuchooooo....


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Quiero ver las líneas.... No me fío...



No las veras o estarán manipuladas...


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Es imposible jugar contra 14 y con los fallos en defensa


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Antes que el Barça pues quiero que gane el At. de Madrid! Aunque lo justo querría un empate pero ni empate ni nada que ganen los colchoneros almeno hoy 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Espero que meta a los 2 laterales nuevos y a kongdogbia, y suarez x cunha claro jugamos con 10 todos los partidos


----------



## PORRON (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tomad atléticos tomad!!!!!! Poder catalán!!!!!!!!!
> Visca barca visca Catalunya!!!!



INDEPE Y DE X BOX Y LUEGO DICEN QUE DIOS NO CASTIGA DOS VECES.


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Espero que meta a los 2 laterales nuevos y a kongdogbia, y suarez x cunha claro jugamos con 10 todos los partidos



El negro esta lesionado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El negro esta lesionado



Cierto


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Penalti no pitado a Joao, falta de Adama en el empate del farsa, patadas a Joao sin tarjetas... Gol del farsa que se olvidan tirar las líneas, 

No hay más que decir


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Yo quedria ver a Cunha


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Y otra vez que nos corta el ataque el hijo de puta pitandonos una falta que era menor que el penalti de Alves,


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Asi es imposible


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

El cholismo herido de muerte, sólo un milagro como el de Liverpool salvarían la imagen, y ser, al menos, 4 º en la liga.


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Oblak esta irreconocible


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Pvta verguenza cholo con este barsa


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El cholismo herido de muerte, sólo un milagro como el de Liverpool salvarían la imagen, y ser, al menos, 4 º en la liga.



Si, esta tan muerto que ganó la Liga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Cada tiro del farsa es gol


----------



## Manero (6 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, esta tan muerto que ganó la Liga...



Así me gusta que sigáis negando la realidad de que el cholismo está acabado.

Y quién es este Reinildo? el nombre parece la copia barata de algún futbolista


----------



## HDR (6 Feb 2022)

Patético. No valéis ni para aguantar una cuarta plaza frente a un farserío en ruinas.

Patético de Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Y marca Suárez.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

4-2 pero esto no cambia nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Así me gusta que sigáis negando la realidad de que el cholismo está acabado.
> 
> Y quién es este Reinildo? el nombre parece la copia barata de algún futbolista



No sé si el cholismo está acabado, pero el pateti tiene muy difícil encontrar a uno que le vuelva a dar tanto.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Golito vamooos  

A ver esos tios mecagoendios


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta como ha parado el córner


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y marca Suárez.



PArece un partido de hace 10 años


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

A Javi le están sacando toda la hemeroteca para dejarle en ridículo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Necesitamos un gif del cholo como el de Javi con el cesped.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Estamos mucho mejor ahora

Venga que con otro se cagan las patas abajo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Vamos Cholo...


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

¿Ahora quién defiende con 11, Xavi?


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Eso es roja


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

A la puta calle el guarro ese


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Un abuelo tatuado agrede con alevosía


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

A ver ahora con uno menos, nadie espera nada del cholismo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Macaco hijodepvta


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Eso también es Roja


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Están en modo ultracerdo los blaugranas


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Manero (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé si el cholismo está acabado, pero el pateti tiene muy difícil encontrar a uno que le vuelva a dar tanto.



También Cruyff le dió muchísimo al Barça como entrenador pero llegó el momento en que lo mejor era su salida por el bien del club. Y si el Cholo no sabe ver que su etapa en el Atleti ya se ha acabado alguien en la directiva se lo debería hacer ver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están en modo ultracerdo los blaugranas



Su estado natural.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> También Cruyff le dió muchísimo al Barça como entrenador pero llegó el momento en que lo mejor era su salida por el bien del club. Y si el Cholo no sabe ver que su etapa en el Atleti ya se ha acabado alguien en la directiva se lo debería hacer ver.



¿Y a quien pones?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


>



Lo de hoy sólo serían 3 pvntos, pero eso te hace perder jugadores en la champions


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Feb 2022)

El peor barca de los últimos 30 años,con chavales de 18, 19 años, con jugadores acabados, con paquetes fichados, sin Messi, sin Suárez, sin Griezmann, sin dembele, sin abumayen y le está metiendo una goleada al Atlético de Simeone, el entrenador que más dinero gana del mundo. 

Este año sin clasificación para champions Atléticos. Simeone Vete ya!! Patético


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El peor barca de los últimos 30 años,con chavales de 18, 19 años, con jugadores acabados, con paquetes fichados, sin Messi, sin Suárez, sin Griezmann, sin dembele, sin abumayen y le está metiendo una goleada al Atlético de Simeone, el entrenador que más dinero gana del mundo.
> 
> Este año sin clasificación para champions Atléticos. Simeone Vete ya!! Patético



Diferencia de 2 goles no es goleada, cagalindes


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Me parto que todos los antis quieran que echemos al Cholo... 

Los perros ladran, luego cabalgamos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Expulsado el enchufado.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Su estado natural.



Y otra expulsión en el banquillo, no tienen valors


----------



## Manero (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y a quien pones?



De entrenadores nacionales el que mejor encaja en el Atleti es Bordalás, y de extranjeros seguramente habrá algún que otro entrenador argentino que se adapte bien. No es un mercado que domino pero para el Barça sonaba Gallardo el entrenador de River que en el Atlético podría hacer su paso a Europa.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


>



El barca tiene protección de la federación y los árbitros. Éstos cerdos pegan patadas y no les meten tarjeta ni los expulsan.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El barca tiene protección de la federación y los árbitros. Éstos cerdos pegan paradas y no les meten tarjeta ni los expulsan.



Esa sí...era demasiado clara para ignorarla


----------



## Octubrista (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> De entrenadores nacionales el que mejor encaja en el Atleti es Bordalás, y de extranjeros seguramente habrá algún que otro entrenador argentino que se adapte bien. No es un mercado que domino pero para el Barça sonaba Gallardo el entrenador de River que en el Atlético podría hacer su paso a Europa.



El del Celta, que puede hacer del portugués un Aspas.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Diferencia de 2 goles no es goleada, cagalindes



Que te metan 4 no es una goleada? Ja ja ja jaaaa menudo tonto. 

Los 2 goles del Atlético no sirven de nada tonto, pierdes los 3 puntos tonto.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Que te metan 4 no es una goleada? Ja ja ja jaaaa menudo tonto.
> 
> Los 2 goles del Atlético no sirven de nada tonto, pierdes los 3 puntos tonto.



Cálmate anda rascanalgas

Se considera goleada a ganar con la diferencia mínima de 3 goles

Por tanto 4-2 no es goleada como no lo es un 2-0


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Eso es penalti


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

¿Pero qué pvta mierda son esos balones largos?


----------



## Mizraim (6 Feb 2022)

Al atleti no le metian en liga más de 4 desde el año 2012. Dato curioso.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cálmate anda rascanalgas
> 
> Se considera goleada a ganar con la diferencia mínima de 3 goles
> 
> Por tanto 4-2 no es goleada como no lo es un 2-0



Ojalá empate el Atlético sería la hostia, pero con el cholo es complicado.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

El último gol del Barsa ya data del minuto 49, son la pvta nada y están perdiendo contra ellos


----------



## HDR (6 Feb 2022)

Pateeeeeti, pateeeeetiiii...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Pues derrota humillante


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues derrota humillante



Hombre humillante...

Humillante es perder con el Sheriff de Armenia en el cuérnabeu, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre humillante...
> 
> Humillante es perder con el Sheriff de Armenia en el cuérnabeu, cansaliebres



Humillante es que un equipo con 500 millones de prespuesto acabe jugando la Uropa lig


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Humillante es que un equipo con 500 millones de prespuesto acabe jugando la Uropa lig



El farsa tiene mucho más de presupuesto que 500 millones


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Humillante es que un equipo con 500 millones de prespuesto acabe jugando la Uropa lig



No creo...esto no son matematicas

Es un juego

Si fueran matematicas entonces ganaría siempre el que más dinero tiene...el madri y el barsa


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Este partido sin el hdlgp de gilipollas Manzano no nos ganan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Tomad madrileños!!!!! Vuelve la ilusión a mi país!!!!!!


----------



## Lemavos (6 Feb 2022)

@artemis 

A COMER POLLAS BLAUGRANAS

     

ME RIO EN TU CARA, GORDO


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Feb 2022)

Uropa ligui


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2022)

Viendo el partido de hoy, @Pericoburbujista preparate para el atraco la semana que viene


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> De entrenadores nacionales el que mejor encaja en el Atleti es Bordalás, y de extranjeros seguramente habrá algún que otro entrenador argentino que se adapte bien. No es un mercado que domino pero para el Barça sonaba Gallardo el entrenador de River que en el Atlético podría hacer su paso a Europa.



Ninguno de ellos siente al pateti como el cholo. Si el cholo quiere seguir hay que dejarle que haga un nuevo equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El del Celta, que puede hacer del portugués un Aspas.



Aspas ya lo era antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre humillante...
> 
> Humillante es perder con el Sheriff de Armenia en el cuérnabeu, cansaliebres



En una liguilla donde el madrí acabó primero.Preocuparos primero por lo vuestro antes de criticar a otros.

La imagen del pateti esta temporada es penosa. Es hora de reconstruir para la próxima temporada.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No creo...esto no son matematicas
> 
> Es un juego
> 
> Si fueran matematicas entonces ganaría siempre el que más dinero tiene...el madri y el barsa



Sí son matemáticas, si tuvierais el presupuesto del Rayo seguiríais con el Cholo y los juveniles RFEF y todavía seguiríais con la murga de que probecito cholo y que hace lo que puede, el Atleti es un top 20 por presupuesto y este año le está ganando cualquiera, en mvchos partidos la aspiración es un triste empate y ya esto es en tres competiciones distintas


----------



## sinosuke (6 Feb 2022)

Cholo quédate!!! Cholo quédate!!! 

Choooooloooo queeeeeeédateeeeeee!


----------



## Pablem0s (6 Feb 2022)

Pero el documental está de puta madre.

Los cholistas sois, junto al cornudo, el cáncer de este club.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En una liguilla donde el madrí acabó primero.Preocuparos primero por lo vuestro antes de criticar a otros.
> 
> La imagen del pateti esta temporada es penosa. Es hora de reconstruir para la próxima temporada.



¿Como que criticar?

Yo respondo al adjetivo "humillante" para definir la derrota de hoy

Y digo que no es humillante, que humillante es perder en casa con el Sheriff...no perder en Barcelona con el barsa

Y menos con un árbitro que no pita faltas del rival antes de sus goles y que para ver una roja clara se tiene que ir a ver un vídeo


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí son matemáticas, si tuvierais el presupuesto del Rayo seguiríais con el Cholo y los juveniles RFEF y todavía seguiríais con la murga de que probecito cholo y que hace lo que puede, el Atleti es un top 20 por presupuesto y este año le está ganando cualquiera, en mvchos partidos la aspiración es un triste empate y ya esto es en tres competiciones distintas



Es un top 20 inflado

Igual que los que decían en agosto que teníamos la mejor plantilla de España

Mentira una cosa y la otra


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es un top 20 inflado
> 
> Igual que los que decían en agosto que teníamos la mejor plantilla de España
> 
> Mentira una cosa y la otra



Infladísimo todo, Joao Felic el quinto fichaje más caro de la historia, no juega en el Wolfburgo, no; a lo mejor es que muy pocos clubs no se lo pueden permitir...





Anexo:Fichajes más caros de la historia del fútbol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

Por más que creo que el Cholo no tiene la culpa al 100%, ya terminó su ciclo en el Atleti


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Feb 2022)

QUe pena el Superatletico de la rata Suarez en picado en caida libre, a final de temporada se cargan al Cholo seguro


----------



## Manero (6 Feb 2022)

En la rueda de prensa el Cholo no ha querido reconocer la superioridad del Barça en la primera parte y ha dicho que ha sido cuestión de efectividad. Así me gusta autocrítica 0, de esa manera aún más hacía abajo irá el Atlético.


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Infladísimo todo, Joao Felic el quinto fichaje más caro de la historia, no juega en el Wolfburgo, no; a lo mejor es que muy pocos clubs no se lo pueden permitir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno vendes a Griezzmann y con lo que te dan te compras a Joao Felix, más o menos es asi

No somos un club rico del nivel madri-barsa-PSG-Bayern y la caterva de clubs ingleses...

Si lo fueramos tendríamos sus plantillones y no los tenemos ni siquiera nos acercamos o yo al menos no considero la plantilla del Aleti como un plantillón

Ójala tuvieramos el centro del campo del madrí y la delantera del PSG...así sí que no habria torneo que se escapara...

Pero el Aleti y el Sevilla aunque tienen equipitos majos no tienen el nivel para tener garantías de exito todos los años


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno vendes a Griezzmann y con lo que te dan te compras a Joao Felix, más o menos es asi
> 
> No somos un club rico del nivel madri-barsa-PSG-Bayern y la caterva de clubs ingleses...
> 
> ...



Joao "Fracasado" Felix es el peor fichaje de la historia del Atleti. En la clasificación de los peores fichajes de la historia no anda muy lejos de Coutinho o Panzard.


----------



## Pablem0s (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la rueda de prensa el Cholo no ha querido reconocer la superioridad del Barça en la primera parte y ha dicho que ha sido cuestión de efectividad. Así me gusta autocrítica 0, de esa manera aún más hacía abajo irá el Atlético.



No tiene autocrítica porque nadie en este puto club de mierda, ni directiva ni aficionados, le exigen absolutamente NADA, está endiosado y se cree que el club es su puta propiedad.


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Joao "Fracasado" Felix es el peor fichaje de la historia del Atleti. En la clasificación de los peores fichajes de la historia no anda muy lejos de Coutinho o Panzard.



Coutinho por lo menos marcó creo que como 30 goles en el Barsa y eso que hasta fue cedido una temporada


----------



## Lemavos (6 Feb 2022)

@Edge2 PRINGADO


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la rueda de prensa el Cholo no ha querido reconocer la superioridad del Barça en la primera parte y ha dicho que ha sido cuestión de efectividad. Así me gusta autocrítica 0, de esa manera aún más hacía abajo irá el Atlético.



Es que en el primer tiempo ganabais 2-1 y podiamos haber ido 0-3 perfectamente con lo que han fallado

Vuestros goles...¿quien los ha metido?

Un tío que en su puta vida ha metido un gol por la escuadra y que llevaba 10 meses sin meter un gol y el segundo un chaval canijo que aprovecha de cabeza lo mal que está nuestra defensa...

Vamos que tampoco eráis tan superiores y los anotadores no eran los delanteros precisamente

Algo de efectividad y suerte sí que habéis tenido ¿eh?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @Edge2 PRINGADO



Pero si no ha dicho nada.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si no ha dicho nada.



Eso es que debe estar escocidito 

Qué coma polla blaugrana 

@Edge2


----------



## Manero (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que en el primer tiempo ganabais 2-1 y podiamos haber ido 0-3 perfectamente con lo que han fallado
> 
> Vuestros goles...¿quien los ha metido?
> 
> ...



En el descanso he escrito en el Hilo del Barça que estaba siendo un baño, esa era la sensación desde el punto de vista barcelonista. Y no hablo solo del resultado o las ocasiones de gol, sino que se veía como el Atleti era incapaz de salir de su campo por la presión que ejercía el Barça que dominaba el partido a su antojo.

Si desde el punto de vista atlético la primera parte os ha gustado ahí no me meto, que para gustos colores.


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Feb 2022)

Creo que este partido marca un fin de ciclo. El cholo debe largarse y dejar paso a otra generacion de gitanos cornudos para que dirijan el Atleti. 
Lo de hoy ha sido una sodomizacion brutal a todo lo que representa nuejtro Atleti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Creo que este partido marca un fin de ciclo. El cholo debe largarse y dejar paso a otra generacion de gitanos cornudos para que dirijan el Atleti.
> Lo de hoy ha sido una sodomizacion brutal a todo lo que representa nuejtro Atleti.



cualquier derrota que tenga el atletico es"fin deciclo"incluso la temporada pasada...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

No he visto el partido por asuntos en el mundo real, pero si no dimite el CHOLO que lo dimitan YA.


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cualquier derrota que tenga el atletico es"fin deciclo"incluso la temporada pasada...



Si pero una cosa es sufrir y ganar alguna liga de mierda de vez en cuando. Pero cuando al Cholo le plantean partidos chungos se acojona y pierde. Ya llevamos dos champions perdidas por el subnormal del Cholo contra el Real Mandril.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Habeis resucitado al barcelona, manda......  

*Supongo que será muy bueno*


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @Edge2 PRINGADO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno vendes a Griezzmann y con lo que te dan te compras a Joao Felix, más o menos es asi
> 
> No somos un club rico del nivel madri-barsa-PSG-Bayern y la caterva de clubs ingleses...
> 
> ...



A inicio de temporada sí lo parecía, pero ya se ha demostrado que no. Hermoso, Suárez, Felipe,... El pateti necesita 5-6 jugadores que cambien todo. Y el niñato fuera también. Mucho tiempo sin demostrar nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> No tiene autocrítica porque nadie en este puto club de mierda, ni directiva ni aficionados, le exigen absolutamente NADA, está endiosado y se cree que el club es su puta propiedad.



Se le exige acabar entre los 4 primeros, que es lo que le da al pateti y le permite seguir viviendo entre los mejores.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

*"La xavineta es mu wena, saes"*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que en el primer tiempo ganabais 2-1 y podiamos haber ido 0-3 perfectamente con lo que han fallado
> 
> Vuestros goles...¿quien los ha metido?
> 
> ...



Es que habéis dejado que Hulk llegara hasta la línea y centrara. Hace tiempo que os digo que la prioridad para el año que viene es la defensa.


----------



## Pablem0s (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se le exige acabar entre los 4 primeros, que es lo que le da al pateti y le permite seguir viviendo entre los mejores.



Esta plantilla NO es peor que la del Madrid y el Barça, a otro perro con ese hueso.

Pero vamos, que este año ni ese lamentable objetivo que dices exigirle va a conseguir.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que habéis dejado que Hulk llegara hasta la línea y centrara. Hace tiempo que os digo que la prioridad para el año que viene es la defensa.



hulk es adama? que tal ha estado el mamadou?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si pero una cosa es sufrir y ganar alguna liga de mierda de vez en cuando. Pero cuando al Cholo le plantean partidos chungos se acojona y pierde. Ya llevamos dos champions perdidas por el subnormal del Cholo contra el Real Mandril.



la primera una final de champions en laque no llegabamos fundidos de haber ganado la liga...y otrapor penales no me parecepeo que el liverpool con su karius


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Esta plantilla NO es peor que la del Madrid y el Barça, a otro perro con ese hueso.
> 
> Pero vamos, que este año ni ese lamentable objetivo que dices exigirle va a conseguir.



Yo no le exijo nada, se lo exige el pateti porque eso es lo que le da vida al equipo y puede seguir ganando pasta y compitiendo con el resto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> hulk es adama? que tal ha estado el mamadou?



En la primera parte os ha arrasado. Parece mentira que el cholo no contemplara que con su físico había que encimarle.


----------



## Pablem0s (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no le exijo nada, se lo exige el pateti porque eso es lo que le da vida al equipo y puede seguir ganando pasta y compitiendo con el resto.



Cholista llamando pateti a su equipo. Estos son los que luegon reparten carnets de buen y mal atlético en base a que le comas las polla al cornudo o no. Qué asco de afición.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eso es que debe estar escocidito
> 
> Qué coma polla blaugrana
> 
> @Edge2


----------



## Pablem0s (6 Feb 2022)

Se podrá ser más hijo de puta pero no se me ocurre cómo.


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Joao "Fracasado" Felix es el peor fichaje de la historia del Atleti. En la clasificación de los peores fichajes de la historia no anda muy lejos de Coutinho o Panzard.



El Cholo ultimamente solo trae gentuza que solo saben hacen el guarro. Como lo que era el cholo.


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Se podrá ser más hijo de puta pero no se me ocurre cómo.



Pero es que estaba tieso wass y el cholo lo obligo a sair, flipo  

*Frenazo para Wass*

El danés, que debutó en el Camp Nou, terminó el partido lesionado y las pruebas han determinado la lesión. El primer fichaje de invierno estará más de un mes de baja.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero es que estaba tieso wass y el cholo lo obligo a sair, flipo
> 
> *Frenazo para Wass*
> 
> El danés, que debutó en el Camp Nou, terminó el partido lesionado y las pruebas han determinado la lesión. El primer fichaje de invierno estará más de un mes de baja.



Vaya cagada del Cholo. Pero con cosas como esta como pueden los colchonetos seguir asi con el Cholo??


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

*Ya no son el bloque que eran*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Feb 2022)

Wass Savic Gimenez Mandava si tienen continuidad creo que es de las mejores defensas. Gimenez se rompe cada 4 partidos y estamos si Wass 1 mes minimo así que si tiramos de vrsaliko y hermoso es una puta lotería. 0 fiabilidad.


----------



## barullo (7 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Wass Savic Gimenez Mandava si tienen continuidad creo que es de las mejores defensas. Gimenez se rompe cada 4 partidos y estamos si Wass 1 mes minimo así que si tiramos de vrsaliko y hermoso es una puta lotería. 0 fiabilidad.



Gimenez se rompe cuando se pega esos palizones viajando a tomar por culo para jugar con Uruguay...


----------



## fieraverde (7 Feb 2022)

Todavía está descojonandose el presidente del Benfica con la clavada que nos metió.


----------



## t_chip (7 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno vendes a Griezzmann y con lo que te dan te compras a Joao Felix, más o menos es asi
> 
> No somos un club rico del nivel madri-barsa-PSG-Bayern y la caterva de clubs ingleses...
> 
> ...



El Atleti lo que necesita es que no le venga el Madrid, o el barsa en su día, o un equipo inglés y le quite a las bravas a quien le de la gana, sea Griezmann, Teo Hernández, Tripier, el Kun, Falcao, Costa....

Luego los recupera, pero sus mejores años tras explotar los dan en otra parte, y aquí vienen ya viejos como Suárez o Costa.


Eso es lo que le pasa al Atleti, que estando mucho mejor que hace diez años en todo, no por eso deja de estar económicamente un escalon o dos por debajo de la liga inglesa y de los uno o dos cocos de cada liga grande. Y eso significa que para ganar una liga o una champions el Atleti lo tiene que hacer todo perfecto, porque al menor fallo uno de estos 8 o 9 cocos le pasan por encima.

Y años de esos hay muy muy pocos, por eso en 10 años del Cholo dos ligas, dos finales de champions, una UEFA, una copa y no se cuantos titulillos es una salvajada, así que a todos estos soplagaitas que critican a l Cholo ni puto caso, que solo quieren sembrar cizaña.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Vamos compañeros catalanes!!! Vivan las ramblas y la sagrada familia, ningún madrileño puede con nosotros!!!!! Somos imparables!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Feb 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Todavía está descojonandose el presidente del Benfica con la clavada que nos metió.



Va siendo hora de que reconozcáis que el niñato no vale una puta mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos compañeros catalanes!!! Vivan las ramblas y la sagrada familia, ningún madrileño puede con nosotros!!!!! Somos imparables!!!!!



Estimado compañero, váyase con sus hamijos del far$A y déjenos a los patéticos lamernos las heridas.


----------



## barullo (8 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> El Atleti lo que necesita es que no le venga el Madrid, o el barsa en su día, o un equipo inglés y le quite a las bravas a quien le de la gana, sea Griezmann, Teo Hernández, Tripier, el Kun, Falcao, Costa....
> 
> Luego los recupera, pero sus mejores años tras explotar los dan en otra parte, y aquí vienen ya viejos como Suárez o Costa.
> 
> ...



Eso ya apenas pasa porque no se les antojan nuestros jugadores, que si no nos jodían la plantilla pero sin anestesia además 

Esta junta está para lo que está desde tiempos del Gil: hacer pasta como sea. Como compitiendo en champions y liga teniendo al Cholo están llenandose los bolsillos pues más o menos mantienen todos los años un equipo competitivo. 

Pero de plantillones al estilo PSG ó Manchester City/United nada de nada. Lo más parecido que hemos tenido a un plantillón fué paradojicamente la plantilla que bajó a segunda en el año 2000: Molina, Solari, Baraja, Jimmy Hasselbaink, Capdevila, Valerón, Juninho, Gamarra, Kiko, Chamot, Bejbl, Paunovic, Correa etc.

Una plantilla al nivel de barsa-madrid en mi opinión

En cuanto a los cocos de la liga que comentas es desesperante ver que equipitos que a ti se te encierran con un cuchillo en la boca luego con el madrí-barsa se rilan las patas abajo. Van perdiendo 1-0 con el madrí-barsa, les pitan un penalty a favor casi al final y van y lo fallan. En la misma situación a ti te lo meten, jódete y baila. O al revés van ganando al madri-barsa 1-0 durante 90 minutos y en el descuento de 6 minutos les empatan y hasta les remontan, tócate los cojones...

La suerte no se entrena, pero también es verdad que con buena picha bien se jode, y si tienes plantillón con gente buena de verdad y no paquetes inflados pues a esos equipos les ganas. Y esos puntos son los que no hay que perder nunca ni en casa ni fuera.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Diferencia de 2 goles no es goleada, cagalindes



Ehem .... qué os ha pasado?

@Edge2 

Un poco más y me pongo a ver el partido para comentarlo en el hilo del Atleti y perdéis contra la peste culé???????

*Cojones*.


----------



## barullo (8 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ehem .... qué os ha pasado?
> 
> @Edge2
> 
> ...



Que está el equipo fatal sobretodo en defensa y luego nos arbitra uno que una roja clara que la ve un ciego, se tiene que ir a ver un vídeo para pitarla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Era fan del Geta de Bordalás. El de Quique empieza a funcionar. Si se va el cholo, Quique debería volver al pateti.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Era fan del Geta de Bordalás. El de Quique empieza a funcionar. Si se va el cholo, Quique debería volver al pateti.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Era fan del Geta de Bordalás. El de Quique empieza a funcionar. Si se va el cholo, Quique debería volver al pateti.



Cambiar un argentino por un gitano. Gracias por el interes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cambiar un argentino por un gitano. Gracias por el interes...



Pues es un buen entrenador y con él también ganásteis cosas.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Carrasco baja por el bitxo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



hasta siempre


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

Oblak; Felipe, Savic, Mandava, Llorente; Lemar, Kondogbia, Koke, Correa; Cunha y Suárez


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Era fan del Geta de Bordalás. El de Quique empieza a funcionar. Si se va el cholo, Quique debería volver al pateti.



Ni de coña, queremos a Emery o mejor que venga Rijkard


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ni de coña, queremos a Emery o mejor que venga Rijkard



¿Rijkard?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Rijkard?



Es mi ilusion desde siempre, un fumeta 
Es el que empezó todo en el barsa despues de cruyff.


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Es mi ilusion desde siempre, un fumeta
> Es el que empezó todo en el barsa despues de cruyff.



¿Pero entrena todavía? desde el Barsa ¿dónde ha estado?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Penalty a Suarez!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ni de coña, queremos a Emery o mejor que venga Rijkard



Os pega más Marcelino, que es así tramposillo y eso.

Ole tus cojones Soria!!! Penalty inventado, penalty fallado.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Joooooder, paradon...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Ni los penaltys el cojo exjugador


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero entrena todavía? desde el Barsa ¿dónde ha estado?



Por turquia estuvo le he perdido la pista, pero le pones unos cogollos en el banquillo y viene.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

No me va el acestream

Si teneis enlace ponedlo caratruchas


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Por turquia estuvo le he perdido la pista, pero le pones unos cogollos en el banquillo y viene.



¿Le gusta el poleo-menta? vaya vaya


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Inicio atropelladísimo, el penalti no fue sido y lejos de haber distancia en el marcador, el Atleti de momento se tiene que seguir trabajando la victoria porque siguen siendo una defensa de pvta mierda


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Y ahora un penalti, menuda banda en defensa

PD Pues ea, empatados antes del minuto 37


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

Que puta vergüenza, eso es penalti? HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

El Getafe ¿le había metido algún a Simeone?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

joer me voy un momento...


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

Que asco. Hijos de puta


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Y otro penal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Es dentro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

¿Cómo os puede remontar el Getafe en tan poco tiempo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Debe de ser el 2-0 que más rápidamente se ha volatilizado en la historia...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Mira Suarez así se tiran los penaltys


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No me va el acestream
> 
> Si teneis enlace ponedlo caratruchas



Joder,no hay bares en tu barrio? Hay que consumir y reactivar la economía


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2022)

3 tiros en contra 3 goles


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Pues sí palman hoy que no creo y al Betis le da por ganar la Champions se les empieza a poner cuesta arriba...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2022)

ey en la final de la nations league,,segun la UEFA eso no era penal


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Dos monos que han costado un pastizal haciendo dos manos dignas de cadetes

Ya no es que ni estén en Champions, es que mañana se duermen en la conference lig y eso porque al Bilbado lo dejan para los demigrantes partidos de los lunes


----------



## HDR (12 Feb 2022)

La patetisma no decepciona.

Estabais llamados a defender la cuarta plaza frente al farsa y así dejarlo fuera de la Champions.

Ni para eso servís.

Hijos de puta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

No defiende nada el Getafe,le clavan todos los goles en el área pequeña,así no se puede...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Quien diría que un partido entre Simeone y Quique irían 3-3 en la primera parte.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Correa como siempre, salvandoles


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Tomaaaaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quien diría que un partido entre Simeone y Quique irían 3-3 en la primera parte.



Es que lo del Getafe es un despropósito,cualquier balón que merodea el área se lo renatan


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

A mamaria hijos de puta


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Correa como siempre, salvandoles



A mi me parece un delanterazo


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me parece un delanterazo



Y sobretodo rentable, se pagó una mierda cuando por Lemar Y Joao van a palmar lo indecible


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Quita a Suarez que tiene tarjeta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2022)

luego diran que somos una liga paco y tal...que no se ataca


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> luego diran que somos una liga paco y tal...que no se ataca



Partido premier


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

Menudo robo, hijos de puta


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Feb 2022)

El Getafe os está troleando bien...


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El Getafe os está troleando bien...



El Getafe no el árbitro y el VARsa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Partido premier



pues el chelsea empato a 1 ante un equipo brasieño y solo gano en la proroga y de penal


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya partido, nenes....

La primera parte robo clarísimo al Aleti...

Recordemos que esta manita de CERDO del Cornudo contra el Villarreal NO fue penalti:







NO hace falta añadir nada más...


Y mañana, a nosotros nos van sacar hasta los ojos...


Los culerdos han de jugar SÍ o SÍ la Champions.... No hay nada más en esta Liga asquerosa de mierda...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (12 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El Getafe no el árbitro y el VARsa



Vais a tener que salir a jugar como los muñecos del futbolín, con las manos atadas a los costados.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Feb 2022)

Tela el Felipe.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Eso de Felipe ya no es ni roja, raya lo delictivo,menudo patadon...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Roja y con razón


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Se ha marcao un Pepe, roja poco me parece!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Joder acabo de ver la roja...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Se ha marcao un Pepe, roja poco me parece!



Ni Pepe en sus peores idas de olla llegaba a ese nivel...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Arriesgate cholo koke x joao no seas cagao


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ni Pepe en sus peores idas de olla llegaba a ese nivel...



La de casquero no se supera


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Tela el Felipe.....



No va a la cabeza para ser Roja


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

Hijo de puta el árbitro, eso no era falta


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Tampoco exagereis que no ha sido un ataque dirigido, roja bien puesta pero sin sanción disciplinar


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No va a la cabeza para ser Roja



La nota humorística del día  

Para enmarcar


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tampoco exagereis que no ha sido un ataque dirigido, roja bien puesta pero sin sanción disciplinar



no le ha visto joder


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Ramos tambien hacias de esas y se iba de rositas


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no le ha visto joder



Aunque no se ve, le da en el brazo


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Aunque no se ve, le da en el brazo



Le da en la espalda/costado,pero lo que no se ve en una foto es la velocidad a la que iban,le podía haber roto si le engancha bien...

Y es una acción que mañana está olvidada,si llega a hacer eso Casemiro tiene que irse del país.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No va a la cabeza para ser Roja



Tienes razón...

Era falta del jugador del Getafe por interferir con sus costillas la intención de jugar de Felipe....


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le da en la espalda/costado,pero lo que no se ve en una foto es la velocidad a la que iban,le podía haber roto si le engancha bien...



Pero si ha sido de arrancada


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

joder lemar...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero si ha sido de arrancada



Pegame un gif donde se vea la acción completa 

Yo lo que recuerdo es que el del Getafe va corriendo y Felipe se tira contra el,incluso en la repetición se notaba un impacto fuerte,eso en una foto no se percibe


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Unos 10 minutos quedan y esto al Atleti no le vale para una mierda


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pegame un gif donde se vea la acción completa
> 
> Yo lo que recuerdo es que el del Getafe va corriendo y Felipe se tira contra el,incluso en la repetición se notaba un impacto fuerte,eso en una foto no se percibe



Ojalá tivuera la realización, buena mafia que son los de la LFP que luego banean todo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Ese rodillazo a Savic no es tarjeta??? Baremos distintos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Hay peña española de Bayern Munchen, porque no quiero morir siendo de esta banda...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya churro el pateti.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que el Getafe no merece ganar,es ridículo las facilidades que dan atrás...

Una chilena casi en el área pequeña,y tres defensas bajo el larguero


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Pero qué cojones acabo de ver


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Pase de Joao


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Mamma tuercebotas hermoso


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

uhiii masimovich


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Primero intenta controlar,se le escapa,bota el balón y aún así tiene espacio para una chilena a dos metros de la portería,en fin...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Hermoso es unico español que ha marcado esta temporada en el atletico (COPE)


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Movida movida...


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hermoso es unico español que ha marcado esta temporada en el atletico (COPE)



Quítate el gorrito, cansaliebres


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Feb 2022)

No es por nada; pero el El Cholo es un payaso.... Ni que hubiera ganado al Bayern....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

FINALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No es por nada; pero el El Cholo es un payaso.... Ni que hubiera ganado al Bayern....



Está en la cuerda floja...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No es por nada; pero el El Cholo es un payaso.... Ni que hubiera ganado al Bayern....



El Getafe viene fuestesito, que empezó la pacoliga como el cvlo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

A CHVPARLA


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La nota humorística del día
> 
> Para enmarcar



Si sumas los dedos de las manos y de los pies y de mis cojones suman 33...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Feb 2022)

Las ojeras de hermoso son dignas de 3 dosis de pfizer


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Feb 2022)

Qué grande es el Cholo

En la entrevista tras el partido, a la pregunta de cómo valoraba que el equipo no termina de coger ritmo y continuidad ha dicho algo así como que nos están perjudicando demasiado determinadas "situaciones" que se producen en los partidos, que hoy sin recibir ocasiones nos castigan demasiado 2 penaltis y que, para él (con una sonrrisa) considera que ya nos han cobrado esta temporada el delito de haber ganado la liga el año pasado... jajaja algo así ha dicho.


----------



## t_chip (13 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ya apenas pasa porque no se les antojan nuestros jugadores, que si no nos jodían la plantilla pero sin anestesia además
> 
> Esta junta está para lo que está desde tiempos del Gil: hacer pasta como sea. Como compitiendo en champions y liga teniendo al Cholo están llenandose los bolsillos pues más o menos mantienen todos los años un equipo competitivo.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo nada que criticar de la directiva actual. Tienen los pies en la tierra, fichan a gente buena, que a veces no salen bien, como en el caso de Joao Félix. Por ese chaval se pagó un pastón, y el Atleti no es un equipo que se pueda permitir equivocarse a ese nivel.

El Madrid la caga con Bale y con Hazard y no pasa nada, porque tiene el dinero por castigo, pero el Atleti tiene que hacer como el Sevilla, comprar mucho y barato, sacarles bien el cuero tres añitos, y tras eso vender caro al que se pueda, y al que no, sin perder dinero.

Hacer otra cosa nos llevaría a la "barsificacion", pero nosotros no tenemos detrás a un gobierno autonómico como el Farsa, ni somos una multinacional como el Madrid, o sea que vamos sin red.

!Ojito con gastar sin cabeza!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (13 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le da en la espalda/costado,pero lo que no se ve en una foto es la velocidad a la que iban,le podía haber roto si le engancha bien...
> 
> Y es una acción que mañana está olvidada,si llega a hacer eso Casemiro tiene que irse del país.



Claro que a Casemiro y a cualquiera del Madrid o del Farsa se le toma la matrícula. Es la misma filosofía por la que en todas las competiciones se le hace control antidopaje como norma al que gana, y a algún otro aleatoriamente. !No se lo vas a hacer al quinto como norma!


Si no quereis estar en el punto de mira, no ganeis.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Está en la cuerda floja...



Bueno, tiene contrato hasta 2024, y ganar el partido de ayer le da mas credito, que ya lo tenia por ganar la liga española la temporada pasada. Es dificil estar arriba siempre. Y ganar ayer con un hombre menos y aguantar, ha dado moral al equipo para resto de liga y la eliminatoria de champions de octavos


----------



## Edge2 (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno, tiene contrato hasta 2024, y ganar el partido de ayer le da mas credito, que ya lo tenia por ganar la liga española la temporada pasada. Es dificil estar arriba siempre. Y ganar ayer con un hombre menos y aguantar, ha dado moral al equipo para resto de liga y la eliminatoria de champions de octavos



Veremos con el manchester, pero es el estilo cobarde lo que me mata...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No está mal, me gusta mas tu avatar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Visca Catalunya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Visca Catalunya!!!!!!!!!!



Creo que te has confundido de hilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo que te has confundido de hilo




Es la emoción compañero, a veces me pasa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo que te has confundido de hilo



No puede contenerse.


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es la emoción compañero, a veces me pasa.



Tenemos morbo en París esta noche, estarás ya nerviosa puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tenemos morbo en París esta noche, estarás ya nerviosa puta



Altamente..
Hoy toca el bar de la araceli


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

ATLÉTICO DE MADRID - LEVANTE

*Con urgencias, sin defensas*

El *Atleti* recibe al Levante con el 0-2 de hace un año presente. Sin Felipe, pendiente PCR a Hermoso y Giménez. Los granotas, 50 goles en contra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ATLÉTICO DE MADRID - LEVANTE
> 
> *Con urgencias, sin defensas*
> 
> El *Atleti* recibe al Levante con el 0-2 de hace un año presente. Sin Felipe, pendiente PCR a Hermoso y Giménez. Los granotas, 50 goles en contra.



Cuando acabará esa chorrada de los positivos asíntomticos..


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

*¡CONFIRMADO EL ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO!*


Simeone apesta finalmente por:* Oblak; Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Kondogbia, De Paul, Koke, Lemar; Correa y Cunha.*


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

A ganar hoy y a dejar atrás al Barça...!!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

No sé yo pero me huele a empate porque basta con que desee que el Atlético de Madrid gane para que el Barça no entre en puestos de Champions y la cague de mala manera.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Hoy no se pvede hacer el ridículo pero ahí va a estar el cholismo 









Foot DIRECT: Atl. Madrid Levante streaming Liga - streamonsport


Atl. Madrid Levante streaming, Atl. Madrid vs Levante en direct. Match Atl. Madrid Levante Live Direct Atl. Madrid - Levante regarder Liga : Villarreal Real Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



my.streamonsport.biz


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Al levante le ganaremos no?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Feb 2022)

Boas tardes


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al levante le ganaremos no?



Tipico equipo que se nos atraganta, aunque hoy jugamos con 11


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

VAya remate de lemar joder, me piro a fumar...


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al levante le ganaremos no?



Pues en liga lleva el atletico 3 partidos seguidos sin ganarle


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

El árbitro y los linieres vienen con el objetivo que el farsa siga en Champions y jodernos


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues en liga lleva el atletico 3 partidos seguidos sin ganarle
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946053


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Le acaban de perdonar la roja a De Paul


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Y joao?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Joder lemar otra vez, venga ya...


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Penalti que se come... Aquí los rivales del Atleti un pique pueden parar con las manos que no pasa nada


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y joao?



en el banquillo junto a luis suarez, los tiene sentenciado el cholo


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

45 minvtos y sin goles...


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 45 minvtos y sin goles...



Pues se ve publico en el estadio, tiene merito haberse fumao el primer tiempo el atletico


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Colista, sólo ha ganado un partido y en casa, 8 jornadas seguidas perdiendo cuando juega fuera, 50 goles en contra en 24 partidos... pero con el cholismo todo es posible


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Colista, sólo ha ganado un partido y en casa, 8 jornadas seguidas perdiendo cuando juega fuera, 50 goles en contra en 24 partidos... pero con el cholismo todo es posible



Justo iba a comentarlo ahora, que es el colista de la liga con esos datos  y el cholo sigue con plan a todos encerrados, defender, y a ver si cae algo, no cambia el sistema ni contra el peor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Espérate que os va a ganar hasta el Levante.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

TE cagas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Al final voy a creer de verdad que le están haciendo la cama. al cholo.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Gol del Levante


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Ya tenemos el drama montado...


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al final voy a creer de verdad que le están haciendo la cama. al cholo.



La cama entera  goool del colista, tremendo  y ayer los atleticos riendose del madrid por perder solo 1-0 contra el PSG de neymar, messi, mabbpe, quien tiene el levante?


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Penalti que nos roban


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya tenemos el drama montado...



Penalty anulado por fuera juego, se masca la tragedia


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Penalti que nos roban



Un fuera de juego mas grande que el castillo de Mordor...


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Penalty anulado por fuera juego, se masca la tragedia



No querían VAR, pues doble ración


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Feb 2022)

Por poco pero era fuera de juego de Llorente


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Por poco pero era fuera de juego de Llorente



Joder si ha sido medio metro, no jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La cama entera  goool del colista, tremendo  y ayer los atleticos riendose del madrid por perder solo 1-0 contra el PSG de neymar, messi, mabbpe, quien tiene el levante?



Melero, Morales, De Frutos, Pepelu,...


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Fuera de juego, pero claro además, no admite dudas.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Pero lo peor de todo esto, que despues de meter el gol el levante, se ha puesto ahora el atletico a jugar, pegar 3 pases seguidos e ir al area del levante, lamentable, antes no podian haberlo hecho?


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

En el ManU, que de la premier no van a rascar una mierda, se tienen que estar tocando con la eliminatoria tan fácil que tienen


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Quien es el del var?


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero lo peor de todo esto, que despues de meter el gol el levante, se ha puesto ahora el atletico a jugar, pegar 3 pases seguidos e ir al area del levante, lamentable, antes no podian haberlo hecho?



Lo nunca visto en el fútbol...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero lo peor de todo esto, que despues de meter el gol el levante, se ha puesto ahora el atletico a jugar, pegar 3 pases seguidos e ir al area del levante, lamentable, antes no podian haberlo hecho?



No se que les pasa, no les pagan o algo...


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Jugadón de Levanta y paradón de Oblak, se han oido pitos


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Feb 2022)

A este levante lo chorreó el Betis en su casa a base de bien la pasada semana.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Quien es el del var?



Hernández Hernández


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hernández Hernández



Hostias, no me digas más... El culé... Ahora se entiende todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero lo peor de todo esto, que despues de meter el gol el levante, se ha puesto ahora el atletico a jugar, pegar 3 pases seguidos e ir al area del levante, lamentable, antes no podian haberlo hecho?



Siempre hacen la mismo, pero los patéticos se enfadan cuando lo digo. El patético juega a especular y a buscar el error del rival. El 0-0 en el 90 les vale.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

SAbeis lo que pasa? que no se tragan las peliculas de simeone, eso es lo que les pasa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En el ManU, que de la premier no van a rascar una mierda, se tienen que estar tocando con la eliminatoria tan fácil que tienen



No están ellos para tirar cohetes y no es el mejor segundo que les podía tocar. Más bien tuvo suerte el pateti.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hernández Hernández



A partir de ahora en el partido y perdiendo el atletico, el VAR va a hacer este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hernández Hernández



García García.

¿De qué va el juego?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

El joao con depresion, ese no está el año que viene...


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No están ellos para tirar cohetes y no es el mejor segundo que les podía tocar. Más bien tuvo suerte el pateti.



Llevan mes y medio sin perder un partido, en cambio el Atleti...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Feb 2022)

Griezmann falleció???


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

Una oportunidad para dejar al Barça atrás y joder....vaya panda de inútiles!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Griezmann falleció???



Me suena... Rubito summer?


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Griezmann falleció???



Ya tienen utilleros


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> SAbeis lo que pasa? que no se tragan las peliculas de simeone, eso es lo que les pasa...



No se si habeis visto el documental serie del cholo simeone, vivir partido a partido, lo recomiendo. Pues es increible el amor y lo que le gusta entrenar a los equipos, y mas al atletico que lleva 10 años, nunca deja de pensar, lo vive todo al limite, como si estuviera jugando, una dedicacion extrema. Es muy exigente en todo y trabajar, trabajar y volver a trabajar. Tiene credito por la liga ganada el año pasado, pero si hoy pierde, deberia de dimitir, porque va de mal en peor y parece que los jugadores no creen en nada en el. Que son 10 años, a veces un cambio es bueno. Tmb el cholo siempre ha dicho que el año que vea que no se puede mejorar, seguir ganando, lo dejara el


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Remates a pverta del Atleti *0*

Remates a pverta del Levante *5*

Quedan 15 minutos...


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Hdlgp cortandonos hasta los ataques


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se si habeis visto el documental serie del cholo simeone, vivir partido a partido, lo recomiendo. Pues es increible el amor y lo que le gusta entrenar a los equipos, y mas al atletico que lleva 10 años, nunca deja de pensar, lo vive todo al limite, como si estuviera jugando, una dedicacion extrema. Es muy exigente en todo y trabajar, trabajar y volver a trabajar. Tiene credito por la liga ganada el año pasado, pero si hoy pierde, deberia de dimitir, porque va de mal en peor y parece que los jugadores no creen en nada en el. Que son 10 años, a veces un cambio es bueno. Tmb el cholo siempre ha dicho que el año que vea que no se puede mejorar, seguir ganando, lo dejara el



A mi me da la sensación que esta temporada es la última del Cholo... creo que ha sido único y ha dado un cambio al equipo desde Gregorio Manzano en la 2011/2012, pero nada es eterno y los proyectos, sobre todo a largo plazo, terminan cansando por un lado o por el otro.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Remates a pverta del Atleti *0*
> 
> Remates a pverta del Levante *5*
> 
> Quedan 15 minutos...



Contra el colista de la liga, y ayer al madrid le paso lo mismo contra todo un PSG y se reian la gente


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

El árbitro ya ni disimula


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Contra el colista de la liga, y ayer al madrid le paso lo mismo contra todo un PSG y se reian la gente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946214



Ayer era mas divertido, hoy no tiene gracia


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Pitos a Gimenez por enfretarse al publico, lo que faltaba...


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ayer era mas divertido, hoy no tiene gracia



Voy ya poniendo el descuento del partido


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Pues si terminan palmando el legado del Cholo va a empezar paligrosamente a oler a Conference Lig


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Voy ya poniendo el descuento del partido



3 minutos de añadido y a casita...


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Contra Valencia y Getafe al final les salió bien la cosa no? A lo mejor hoy también


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Contra Valencia y Getafe al final les salió bien la cosa no? A lo mejor hoy también



No todos los dias son fiesta  

Y mirad si el partido de hoy era facil para el atletico que ni Barullo ha venido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

El pateti debe empezar a replantearse una limpieza y sacar del equipo a quienes no sean perfil cholo. Empezando por el niñato.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Ahora no tardamos en sacar... Vaya forma de perder la primera parte...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2022)

como siempre los rivales del atletico en el wanda adquieren un +20 en energia


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

Y cuidado que quién puede quedarse fuera de la Champions es el Atlético de Madrid porque al Barça o lo vas dejando atrás pero ya o no te va a dar otra oportunidad para que lo hagas de nuevo y al final te quedas fuera porque esa es otra que el Betis está muy bien este año.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora no tardamos en sacar... Vaya forma de perder la primera parte...



Lo peor es que el colista de la liga no esta ni sufriendo en el partido, ni sustos se lleva


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se si habeis visto el documental serie del cholo simeone, vivir partido a partido, lo recomiendo. Pues es increible el amor y lo que le gusta entrenar a los equipos, y mas al atletico que lleva 10 años, nunca deja de pensar, lo vive todo al limite, como si estuviera jugando, una dedicacion extrema. Es muy exigente en todo y trabajar, trabajar y volver a trabajar. Tiene credito por la liga ganada el año pasado, pero si hoy pierde, deberia de dimitir, porque va de mal en peor y parece que los jugadores no creen en nada en el. Que son 10 años, a veces un cambio es bueno. Tmb el cholo siempre ha dicho que el año que vea que no se puede mejorar, seguir ganando, lo dejara el



Yo creo que el pateti no puede tener mejor entrenador, pero está claro que estos no son sus soldados y que hay que hacer limpieza.

El documental está bien pero como siempre en ese tipo de documentales, todo es muy bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuidado que quién puede quedarse fuera de la Champions es el Atlético de Madrid porque al Barça o lo vas dejando atrás pero ya o no te va a dar otra oportunidad para que lo hagas de nuevo y al final te quedas fuera porque esa es otra que el Betis está muy bien este año.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y el Villarreal viene fuerte por detrás.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Minuto 85 y el Atleti sigue con 0 remates a portería


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Cantando en el wanda los aficionados al levante a segunda, a segunda. Pues ellos estan perdiendo


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el Villarreal viene fuerte por detrás.



Pues con más razón para que espabilen.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (16 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y cuidado que quién puede quedarse fuera de la Champions es el Atlético de Madrid porque al Barça o lo vas dejando atrás pero ya o no te va a dar otra oportunidad para que lo hagas de nuevo y al final te quedas fuera porque esa es otra que el Betis está muy bien este año.
> Pozdrawiam.



Este año los equipos que van a la Champions seguro son: 

Real Madrid
Sevilla
Betis

El 4° puesto real sociedad/Villareal confio en ello. 

Peleando por entrar en UEFA: Barça y Atlético.

Y creo que el Atlético el año que viene no juega en Europa. 

Piensa positivo: Al menos os quitáis al paquete y mentira de entrenador Simeone.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Minuto 85 y el Atleti sigue con 0 remates a portería



Min 90 ya  estos saben q para meter un gol hay q tirar a puerta no ?


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 3 minutos de añadido y a casita...



Pues son 7 min es el atletico


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

7 minutos de añadido


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 7 minutos de añadido



O


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues son 7 min es el atletico



Vais a seguir el bayern en algun hilo?


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vais a seguir el bayern en algun hilo?



Pues nos podemos ir al hilo del barcelona, que son amigos de ellos del 8-2


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues nos podemos ir al hilo del barcelona, que son amigos de ellos del 8-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Este año los equipos que van a la Champions seguro son:
> 
> Real Madrid
> Sevilla
> ...



El 4º está reservado para el far$a por lo criminal.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vais a seguir el bayern en algun hilo?



Esto que está mverto lo pegamos una subida 4 da lulz 





HILO OFICIAL PREMIER LEAGUE Y OTRAS LIGAS Y TORNEOS.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El 4º está reservado para el far$a por lo criminal.



O por lo civil


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Feb 2022)

HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Me acaba de joder lo que le ha pasado a Correa


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Y la tiene el Levante


----------



## Edge2 (16 Feb 2022)

Musica a toda ostia para tapar los pitos


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Dos goles que nos anulan, ya ni disimulan los hijos de puta, esbirros del puto Calvo de Rubiales


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Oblak rematando ante el colista como gesto de decadencia


----------



## artemis (16 Feb 2022)

Que ganas que bajen a Segunda estos hijos de puta


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

4 partidos seguidos que el Atleti no le gana al Levante y no van a haber más porque se van a segunda


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El Atleti vuelve a chocar con un arbitraje que ya no sabemos cómo definir.

El arbitrario, el mejor del levante. 

El VAR está para amañar resultados, ya sabemos su función.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Un arbitraje a la altura de la lija


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Oblak rematando ante el colista como gesto de decadencia



Increible el final del partido: golazo de chilena de correa anulado por una falta tonta del atletico por empujar, luego tiro al larguero desde el centro del campo del levante y min 97 falta a favor del atletico que oblak remata y rozando el palo!!!

esto es el atletico


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Sabemos que el VARbitriaje este año es el principal problema del Atleti


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2022)

Y el sábado a jugar en el sadar contra Osasuna...ufff! O espabiláis o los veo fuera de los puestos Champions.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esto que está mverto lo pegamos una subida 4 da lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es que la Premier no me atrae.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El Atleti ha jugado bien, dentro de lo que se puede jugar con un VARbitriaje así, a los que nos tienen acostumbrados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2022)

cuando vuelve grieznmann lni una sola jornada sin lsionados o contagiados con ese covid invisible


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

La posición en la tabla del Atleti es mérito de el derribo VARarbitrario, no tiene nada que ver con el juego del Atleti.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti vuelve a chocar con un arbitraje que ya no sabemos cómo definir.
> 
> El arbitrario, el mejor del levante.
> 
> El VAR está para amañar resultados, ya sabemos su función.



El que no haya disparos a portería del Levante y que se haya arrastrado el Atleti también es culpa del árbitro.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Feb 2022)

Pero.... ¿ Qué mierda habéis hecho ?????.... Me jode que el Far$a os esté comiendo la tostada, cabrones....


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El que no haya disparos a portería del Levante y que se haya arrastrado el Atleti también es culpa del árbitro.



No has visto el partido


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al levante le ganaremos no?



Por supuesto: colista de la liga, no ha ganado partido fuera de casa, no mete un gol ni al alcoyano...todo a favor....pues va a ser que no


----------



## Aventino (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> _El Atleti ha jugado bien, _dentro de lo que se puede jugar con un VARbitriaje así, a los que nos tienen acostumbrados.



Ni un solo tiro frontal al arco en todo del partido y ha jugado bien...?


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No has visto el partido



Tiros entre los tres palos del Atleti contra el Levante?


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero.... ¿ Qué mierda habéis hecho ?????.... Me jode que el Far$a os esté comiendo la tostada, cabrones....



A ver te explico: el atletico no quiere ir a la proxima champions para perder y que lo goleen, le deja el marron al barcelona que vayan ellos y hagan el ridiculo de nuevo como este año


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El levante se ha limitado a dar tarascadas que el VARbitrario ha permitido mientras sancionaba al Atleti no sabemos qué, pero constantemente, cada jugada que intentaba elaborar. 

Esos VARbitriajes que se ensanñan con el Atleti y son exageradamente permisivos con el rival. 

Luego no han visto manos en el área del levante, han anulado un golazo por que le ha dado la gana...

Lo que viene siendo cada jornada los arbitriajes al Atleti.

Debe ser que hay maletines y órdenes claras de apartar al Atleti. Pero es demasiado descarado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero.... ¿ Qué mierda habéis hecho ?????.... Me jode que el Far$a os esté comiendo la tostada, cabrones....



El far$a les está untando.


----------



## Aventino (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sabemos que el VARbitriaje este año es el principal problema del Atleti



El gol de Correa estuvo bien anulado por el empujón innecesario de Giménez al rival, que culpa
tiene el VAR del error del jugador?


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Nos están cobrando con VARbitriajes el delito de haber ganado la lija la temporada pasada.

Éste año no nos quieren ni ver arriba, por si volvemos a liarla


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

*Así fue el momento en el que Giménez mandó callar a la grada*

El ambiente en el Metropolitano, crispado por el mal partido del Atlético, se terminó de torcer con el gesto del central hacia la afición.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El far$a les está untando.



Vale... Me lo temía.... Los indios le están poniendo la alfombra roja al Cornudo y sus cuates para que puedan jugar la próxima Champions... Se les ve el plumero de fliial del Far$a en Madrit.... Ya van a lo descarao....


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Que se jodan!
Que sigan hablando del Cholo y silenciando los VARbitriajes 

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!!!
Atleeeeeti


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así fue el momento en el que Giménez mandó callar a la grada*
> 
> El ambiente en el Metropolitano, crispado por el mal partido del Atlético, se terminó de torcer con el gesto del central hacia la afición.



Lamentable.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Las VARbitrariedades nos han robao esta temporada...ni se sabe cuántos puntos. Es demasiado descarado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

El Atleti sigue en su derrumbe


El Atlético de Madrid y el Levante se midieron esta tarde en el Wanda Metropolitano, en el partido aplazado de la jornada 21ª de LaLiga Santander.



as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El Atleti es de lo mejor de la lija amordazada por el VAR.

Lo único que veo flojo es a Oblack. No sé qué le pasa que no para una. Le cuelan todo lo que le tiran. Es un enigma.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

El actual campeon de liga se va a salir de la autopista


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El campeón recibe bulling VARbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Oblack necesita unas vacaciones o algo.

Por lo demás, bien. El equipo juega estupendamente y con VARbitriajes normales, estaría liderando la tabla.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti es de lo mejor de la lija amordazada por el VAR.
> 
> Lo único que veo flojo es a Oblack. No sé qué le pasa que no para una. Le cuelan todo lo que le tiran. Es un enigma.



Pero que partido has visto tu ? si oblack ha sido el mejor del atletico  y encima remato en el min 97 rozando el palo de cabeza, cosa que los jugadores no han podido hacer


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero que partido has visto tu ? si oblack ha sido el mejor del atletico  y encima remato en el min 97 rozando el palo de cabeza, cosa que los jugadores no han podido hacer




Tú no eres del Atleti.
Qué haces aquí?


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El hilo del Atleti está siempre petao de antis.

Ole ole ole
Cholo simeone!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Para el que no ha visto el partido, hago un resúmen rápido:

- VARbitrariedades

Fin.


----------



## Lemavos (16 Feb 2022)

@artemis GORDO

         


Vaya risas me estoy pegando a tu costa


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Bueno y Oblack se ha comido un gol que le tiran al palo en el que estaba colocado y que tenía que proteger, que se para el 99% de las veces por cualquier portero profesional.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @artemis GORDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues será por el resultado y no será por el partido en sí, porque han sido dos horas de bosta, tan emocionante como una carrera de caracoles en una pulidora


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El hilo del Atleti está siempre petao de antis.
> 
> Ole ole ole
> Cholo simeone!!!



Simeone renovacion !!


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Lo de Oblack no lo comprendo. Es algo paranormal. No para una. Está como ido o algo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Veo a Courtois y admito que me da un poquito de envidia. Oblack está a minolles de trillones de años luz de las galasias de acercarse a ese nivel. Ahora mismo, Oblack ahora mismo no está ni para jugar en primera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

El Cholo manda.

Pero yo le sugeriría que...no sé, que hable con Oblack, a ver qué le pasa. Que le de un descanso o algo, a ver si se reencuentra, que finjan coronatimo o algo y a ver si recupera la ilusión.


----------



## ravenare (16 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A ganar hoy y a dejar atrás al Barça...!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Come mierda. Salutacions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Del arbitrario no hablamos porque luego toman represalias los cabrones.


----------



## ravenare (16 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Penalti que nos roban



Lloras también con el colista? Cho cho cho cholete.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Los arbitrarios de la lija esta cutre que han montao con el VAR paco es terrorífica


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Esto es penalti porque lo digo yo!

Este gol se anula por mis cohoneh 33!

Tenemos elos mojones VARbitrarios dermundo. La mojón lija dermundo


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Al trampas y al farsa hay que protegerles, que son marca de la lija hezpain. 

Al Atleti me lo quitas de ahí, que no vende.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Se ha disculpado


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Joder, es que revisas el partido y es un una estafa total. No sé cuántas manos ha habido en el área del levante, el gol que anulan a Correita no sabemos por qué, a Cunha casi le parten la rodilla en el área pequeña del levante y le pitan falta en ataque...cosas así, espeluznantes.

Pero luego ves ca cantidad desproporcionada de saques de banda que dan a favor del levante cuando es fuera suya, faltas permanentes que no pita, ver cómo corta un saque rápido prometedor del atleti en una falta para que el levante haga un cambio de los de perder tiempo...cosas así, aberrantes, grotescas. 

Así todo el jodido partido.


Lo de las arbitrariedades en la lija hezpain, ensañándose especialmente con el Atleti, es para hestudiarlo. 

Que se jodan. Así paran los pies al campeón.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

*El Atleti toca fondo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Atleti toca fondo*



Anticholistas con almorranas en el recto desde hace 10 años


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

*Simeone y el ruido más insoportable, el silencio*

Silencio insistucional, desencuentro con la dirección deportiva y la irrupción de Mendes





__





Simeone y el ruido más insoportable, el silencio | Goal.com


El silencio insitucional contrasta con el desencuentro entre el entrenador y la dirección deportiva




www.goal.com





Tras diez años de éxitos incontestables, liderando una década dorada, *Diego Pablo Simeone* vive su momento más delicado al frente del Atlético de Madrid. El equipo no carbura, admite su crisis y sigue buscando soluciones que todavía no encuentra. Todos apuntan a Simeone. Sin embargo, la delicada situación del argentino contrasta con el silencio institucional del club, que no ha lanzado ningún mensaje público de respaldo hacia el Cholo, que tiene *contrato en vigor hasta el 30 de junio de 2024. Miguel Ángel Gil*, consejero delegado del club, guarda silencio en un momento convulso para la entidad. Si la temporada sigue por los derroteros actuales y finalmente el Atleti queda fuera de las plazas Champions, eso afectaría al futuro del Cholo. Su contrato estipula que si el equipo no acaba entre los cuatro primeros, las condiciones cambiarían. Algunas fuentes próximas al club explican a GOAL que, si el Atleti acabase por debajo del cuarto, *el club podría decidir, de manera unilateral, romper el contrato con el Cholo Simeone, sin tener que pagar indemnización*, al no haber alcanzado los objetivos contemplados en ese contrato. Otras fuentes apuntan que aunque quedase fuera de Champions, *el club tendría la posibilidad de activar la continuidad del Cholo, renegociando su contrato a la baja*, siempre que el argentino quisiera seguir vinculado al Atlético de Madrid. 

*La alargada sombra de Jorge Mendes...*

Hay más. Tal y como avanzó la Cadena SER y ha podido contrastar GOAL, en los últimos meses se ha producido un desencuentro entre *Andrea Berta*, director deportivo del club, y Diego Pablo Simeone, el entrenador del equipo colchonero. Su relación siempre había sido óptima, pero ahora existe una brecha que empieza a ser insalvable. Desde la dirección deportiva se cuestiona el trabajo del Cholo - siempre en privado, jamás en público-, y desde el banquillo se reclama más autonomía e independencia para estructurar asuntos del club. *Ahí entra en juego la influencia del ‘superagente’ Jorge Mendes, cuya figura revolotea sobre el Metropolitano*. Mendes, que ha negociado e intermediado en múltiples traspasos durante el mandato de Gil Marín, es uno de los agentes de cabecera del club y tiene una relación muy estrecha con la dirección deportiva que ostenta Berta. Simeone es consciente de que se están produciendo movimientos mientras trata de enderezar al equipo y siente que ya no tiene el mismo margen de confianza que se le había brindado desde el club estos años. El Cholo es consciente de que desde la dirección deportiva se están produciendo charlas privadas donde Berta cuestiona sus métodos y su trabajo, algo que duele profundamente a Simeone, que confiaba en su lealtad después de tantos años codo con codo. *Otro episodio que está desgastando al Cholo es el asunto Joao Félix.* El agente Mendes no para de quejarse a Gil Marín por la situación del portugués, la dirección deportiva insiste en que el técnico ceda con Joao y Simeone siente que se están metiendo en su parcela, porque él debería mantener su independencia para decidir con libertad sobre el equipo.
*Nuno Espírito Santo, ofrecido por Mendes*
Hay más. En plena crisis rojiblanca y según fuentes fiables confirman a GOAL, Jorge Mendes ha ofrecido los servicios de *Nuno Espírito Santo *para el banquillo colchonero, por si el club se plantea la destitución de Simeone. Nuno, ex técnico del Valencia CF entre otros, está ahora mismo en paro, después de haber sido despdido del Tottenham. También fue técnico del Wolverhampton, un club "satélite" de Mendes en la Premier. Sin embargo, en el club colchonero no contemplan destituir al Cholo a mitad de temporada. Primero, porque confían en que sepa revertir la situación. Y segundo, porque creen que *un hipotético despido de Simeone a estas alturas generaría un amplio rechazo social*, porque el argentino sigue teniendo el apoyo inquebrantable de la mayoría de la afición por todo lo que le ha dado al club durante estos últimos diez años. Si todo se torciera y Simeone no continuase después de junio, el club tiene buenas referencias de dos entrenadores. El primero, *Marcelino García Toral,* que acaba contrato con el Athletic Club este verano y que tiene a "los leones" a un paso de la final de Copa. Y el segundo, *Unai Emery*, actual técnico del Villarreal.
*Fractura entre dirección deportiva y entrenador*
*Según “El Larguero” de la Cadena SER, la fractura entre Berta y Simeone cada vez es más grande, al punto de que el Cholo empieza a sentirse incómodo.* Sabe que es un momento delicado para el vestuario, para el entrenador y para el club, y precisamente por eso no comprende que haya quien no esté remando en una única dirección. Al silencio de Gil Marín cabe añadir que Mendes, que tiene una magnífica relación con el CEO colchonero. ya le ha deslizado al club posibles escenarios sin Simeone, llegando a ofrecer varios jugadores e incluso algún entrenador. Los allegados al Cholo no entienden que no se produzca ningún mensaje institucional apoyando al entrenador y recelan de un silencio que se mantiene en el tiempo, coincidiendo con el mal momento del equipo. En público y en privado, los gestores del Atlético de Madrid siguen manteniendo que no contemplan prescindir de Simeone y que el argentino se ha ganado el derecho a elegir su futuro. Las hojas del calendario avanzan, el equipo necesita puntos como el comer, el futuro económico del club está en juego y si el Atleti no gana en Pamplona, la situación empezará a ser insostenible. Simeone está herido, sostiene que las palabras ya no sirven para nada, vive un momento de resistencia y quiere responder con hechos. *Mientras tanto, en el Metropolitano se sigue escuchando el ruido más insoportable que existe: el silencio.*
Rubén Uría


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Feb 2022)

a joao felix hago el juego de tomar un chute cada vez que recibe una entrada que casi lo pone en orbita...ya no se como estara mi higado a estas alturas...
pero es lo que hay no se puede fichar a nadie ,porque gracia a los JEQUES CAGAPECHOS,,el mercado esta INFLADISIMO....y los putos positivos asintomaticos paco..siempre nos dejan a 2 velas antes de cualquier partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

Menuda campaña de propaganda anticholista está llevanfo a cabo la prensa merengue.

Pero a los Atléticos nos encanta el Cholo. 

*Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!!!*

Al márgen de las campañas anti Cholo y anti Atleti, al márgen de la campaña de escándalos VARbitrarios, el Atleti es el de siempre.

Me gusta el nuevo, Reinildo, tiene cosas interesantes. Y Wass hizo un buen partido, el tiempo que le dejaron hasta que nos le lesionaron.

Joao Felix me parece el jugador con más clase del mundo, es un espectáculo alucinante hasta que le agarran y le tiran al suelo o le dan una patada, codazo y esas cosas que tiene que sufrir el chaval. Pero tiene una visión de juego, regate y una clase sin par. He visto júrgol y mucho júrgl y puedo decir que Joao Félix es de lo mejor que he visto. Es estéticamente perfecto su júrgol. Una lástima la desproporción de agresiones que recibe mientras los arbitrarios hacen la vista gorda.

Y el resto del equipo está muy bien, como siempre. No veo a nadie que esté jugando a menor nivel, excepto a Oblack, que es un caso paranormal. No sé qué le pasa, pero sus números son de terror. También influye la campaña VARbitraria antiAtleti, está claro, pero es que no está rindiendo nada de nada. 


Pues eso, que el Campeón está pagando caro lo de ser campeón de la lija paco. Y nada más. Que muchas gracias a la prensa merebgue por su preocupación, pero que se os ve el plumero ese merengue. Y nada más, que Olo ole ole, cholo Simeone!!! 

Atleti campeón!


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Hasta cinco cambios respecto al partido ante el Levante:* Oblak; Vrsalkjo, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Koke, Herrera, Llorente, Carrasco; João Félix y Luis Suárez.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

Lo que ha traído las VARbitrariedades a la lija paco es que ves un partido y el resultado y son cosas que no tienen ninguna relación.

Un partido lo puede ganar cualquiera con VARbitrariedades o incluso golear, sin necesidad de jugar mejor al júnjol. 

Y al contrario, se puede perder "sin saber por qué"

Ahora mismo lo más determinante es hacia dónde soplen las VARbitrariedades


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Esta semana se masca la tragedia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *Simeone y el ruido más insoportable, el silencio*
> 
> Silencio insistucional, desencuentro con la dirección deportiva y la irrupción de Mendes
> 
> ...



Si es así Berta debería estar en la calle. Muy tonto debería ser el patético si echara al cholo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950084
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está Ronaldo para tirar cohetes. Va a ser una eliminatoria lamentable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Gol del niñato


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)

Buena menino
Empezamos bien
Buenas tardes


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Al menos hoy empiezan bien, veremos cómo acaban


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gol del niñato



Joder que me lo he perdido, pero si el altetico en la primera parte nunca mete gol


----------



## Octubrista (19 Feb 2022)

El Atleti está haciendo más de 3 pases seguidos... se han cansado los remeros joderle al Cholo.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Empiezo a estar cansado de jugadores nenazas que a la primera se tiran


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El Atleti está haciendo más de 3 pases seguidos... se han cansado los remeros joderle al Cholo.



Despues del ridiculo contra el levante, la culpa no fue del cholo, sino de los jugadores, fue un canteo


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2022)

Ojo que el árbitro viene a robarnos... Faltas que no son, córners y bandas a favor nuestra que pita al revés.... No descarteis que intente rematar algún corner


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ojo que el árbitro viene a robarnos... Faltas que no son, córners y bandas a favor nuestra que pita al revés.... No descarteis que intente rematar algún corner



Yo a veces me pregunto porque llevan camiseta amarilla, que se pongan la blanca directamente joder.


----------



## Aventino (19 Feb 2022)

José Ma. Giménez, se tatuó _resiliencia _en su cuello...


----------



## barullo (19 Feb 2022)

A ver si consigo conexión


----------



## Octubrista (19 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950106
> 
> 
> 
> José Ma. Giménez, se tatuó _resiliencia _en su cuello...



Querrá ser Ministra en un Gobierno de progreso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

El pateti haciendo el tonto otra vez.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Al palo el osasuna, ya empezamos  atletico tiene un problema defendiendo balones al area de falta esta temporada


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al palo el osasuna, ya empezamos  atletico tiene un problema defendiendo balones al area de falta esta temporada



El Atleti es una filfa en defensa y una ruina en la delantera


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti es una filfa en defensa y una ruina en la delantera



Sorpreson en el descanso en osasuna, el atletico lleva un gol y ganando  en la defensa no hay dudas, todos dicen lo mismo, ha dado un bajon y estan fatal, pero en la delantera sobre el papel eso si que se ha mejorado con la llegada de griezmann, junto a joao y luis suarez. El problema que suarez por edad y su posicion, le va ya quedando poca gasolina (en la liga el año pasado lo dio todo), el portugues tiene que explotar mas y griezmann lleva una racha de lesiones...asi dificil


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950084
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre Messi y Cristiano le han marcado 57 goles al Atletico de Madrid


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

El primer paso es reconocerlo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)

Gimenez el resiliente otra vez lesionado
Baya no me lo hesperaba


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sorpreson en el descanso en osasuna, el atletico lleva un gol y ganando  en la defensa no hay dudas, todos dicen lo mismo, ha dado un bajon y estan fatal, pero en la delantera sobre el papel eso si que se ha mejorado con la llegada de griezmann, junto a joao y luis suarez. El problema que suarez por edad y su posicion, le va ya quedando poca gasolina (en la liga el año pasado lo dio todo), el portugues tiene que explotar mas y griezmann lleva una racha de lesiones...asi dificil



Cunha hoy ni siquiera está convocado y ya empieza a ser un pufo de 30M con lesiones, Lemar is missing, Correa en el banquillo pero sale Guarrez, el Kokas está en modo tuercebotas, Llorente hay partidos que los comentaristas ni lo citan, etc...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)

Gol desde la silla de ruedas


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

¡Vaya cagada del ETAsuna!


----------



## Octubrista (19 Feb 2022)

Bien el portugués, sangre fría el uruguayo, se ganan algo de sus ingresos.

A ver si no la carga el Atleti, que tiempo tiene aún para cagarla.




Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Vaya cagada del ETAsuna!



Ese portero está más atento al teatro que al partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2022)

Una forma de romper la PUTA PRESION ADELANTADA el cancer del futbol actual


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Golazo del atletico, 0-2, se acabo la crisis


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Hay hasta 5 equipos ahora mesmo para dos puestos de Champions, hoy ganar es que casi no es nada por la cagada del Levante


Octubrista dijo:


> Ese portero está más atento al teatro que al partido.



Lo que no sé es qué hacía en el medio del _canpo_


----------



## Octubrista (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Golazo del atletico, 0-2, se acabo la crisis



El miércoles a las 23h nos lo cuentas otra vez.

Esa noche quiero ver la expresión de estreñimiento en la cara de Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Ya podían haber pasado la sopladora de hojas los cerdos del Sadar


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

OS dais cuenta, el atletico cede el balon, luego vienen los lloros...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> OS dais cuenta, el atletico cede el balon, luego vienen los lloros...



El Atleti ya va perdiendo en tiros a pverta... pero es que lleva 3


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

El Atleti B está en 3º


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti ya va perdiendo en tiros a pverta... pero es que lleva 3



Te vas atragantar con las pipas


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Te vas atragantar con las pipas



Las pipas son para el miercoles


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

gol


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Gol del de siempre


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Feb 2022)

Benga a CHVPARLA otro dia mas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Feb 2022)

Bueeeeenoooooooo....

Menos mal que no habéis hecho el gilipollas contra los etarras....

Ahora que pierda el Far$a y se queda un buen sábado.... Veremos....

EDITO: Los cerdos juegan mañana.... Me he confundido... Pues eso, que pierdan y se quede un buen finde....


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueeeeenoooooooo....
> 
> Menos mal que no habéis hecho el gilipollas contra los etarras....
> 
> Ahora que pierda el Far$a y se queda un buen sábado.... Veremos....



El farsa juega la segunda europea, por lo que juega los domingos.... Hoy a ver si pierden los hijos de puta de Chamartín


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El farsa juega la segunda europea, por lo que juega los domingos.... Hoy a ver si pierden los hijos de puta de Chamartín



Si no los váis a pillar, chalao.... ¿ Qué más te da ????....

Me gustaría que ganara la Liga el Betis; pero va a ser que no...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

Lo de las faltitas y faltitas, y faltones, tarascadas...que permiten los arbitrarios contra el Atleti es espeluznante.

Los equipos paco de la lija tienen barra libre de faltas contra el Atleti.

Y al Atleti no le permiten ni defender al contrario, cualquier acercamiento, por suavesito que sea, señala falta y se le caen del bolsillo las tarjetas al arbitrario.

Es algo grotesco.

En fin... Qué horror!
podían disimular un poquito porque es muy cutre en nivel arbitrario de la lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

A Joao le tienen martirizao. Se pasa más tiempo rodando por el suelo que en vertical. Pobre chico. La lija paco no le deja mostrar todo su talento.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo de las faltitas y faltitas, y faltones, tarascadas...que permiten los arbitrarios contra el Atleti es espeluznante.



jajajajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A Joao le tienen martirizao. Se pasa más tiempo rodando por el suelo que en vertical. Pobre chico. La lija paco no le deja mostrar todo su talento.



YA hize el juego de tomar un chute cada vez que reciba una falta grave


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

En la lija paco sólo tienen protección comercial arbitraria los canteranos del farsa con valors desos, que les tienen mimaos. O si eres del trampas, que está projibido por decreto pitarles falta o sacarles tarjeta.


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Si no los váis a pillar, chalao.... ¿ Qué más te da ????....
> 
> Me gustaría que ganara la Liga el Betis; pero va a ser que no...



Que pierdan el trampes y el trampas siempre es bueno


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

No, en serio. Lo de las arbitrariedades de la lija es algo terrible. Es algo que no ocurre en otras lijas. El VAR y las arbitrariedades están monopolizando toda la dinámica del juenjo. Y es algo que antes podías pensar que eran errores, descuidos...yo qué sé, quedaba la duda. Pero es que ahora te ponen la repetición a cámara lenta y está el VAR ahí comiendo pipas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Feb 2022)

Y los comentaristas? Ya no saben qué decir 

_- Ejque éste arbitrario es permisivo

a los 5 minutos

- "esa tarjeta puede ser un poco desproporcionada, pero bueno, con el rejlamiento en la mano" (con el rejlamento puede hacer lo que le de la gana les falta decir)._


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Feb 2022)

Mañana puede ser un gran día para que Joao Félix se guste, que jubile ya a Cristiano Ronaldo de la selección de Portugal y tome ese lugar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Mañana me acerco a Madrid, que tengo el día libre y bajo desde las ramblas, me pasaré por aquí, no hace falta que preparéis nada para recibirme, yo soy un tipo campechano.

Lamento deciros que soy seguidor del united desde joven, pero me gustaría que el Barcelona y el atletico de Madrid jugarán la final de la champions este año.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mañana puede ser un gran día para que Joao Félix se guste, que jubile ya a Cristiano Ronaldo de la selección de Portugal y tome ese lugar.



Técnicamente es mejor Joao, pero en definición CR7 lo destroza


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Técnicamente es mejor Joao, pero en definición CR7 lo destroza



Joao define también que da gloria, no le tiembla el pulso si le das una. Pero se mueve sobre todo creando, en la zona hartística. Me gusta cuando el Atleti se pone alegre, que es cuando Joao saca balones mágicos. 

Joao Félix no tiene límites. Es la pura esencia del fútbol hartístico. Es la elegancia y la perfección estética. 

Si hubiera que definir la pura belleza estética del júrgol sería Joao Félix.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Y si hubiera que definir la fealdac, sería ver a Joao Félix siendo agarrado, golpeado, rodando por el suelo por entradas traicioneras por detrás y siendo sancionado con tarjeta por protestar a un barbitrario "permisivo"


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Os acordáis de aquella en la que le agarra de la camiseta un contrario durante 10 metros y el arbrutario, creo que fue Gil Manzano esa vez, le saca roja y da falta a favor del contrario?

Espeluznante


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Pues eso, que mañana quiero ver a Joao feliz


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Soy del Atleti, no soy tanto de un jugador en concreto. Pero con Joao, no sé por qué, me pasa como en matrix, que cuando toca un balón todo se pone como si los contrarios fueran a cámara lenta. Me flipa su júrgol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Cunha y wass me faltan para este partido
Carrasco tmb


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

*VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Me emociono y todo


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Luego les trolleas a ellos y se ofenden, tócate los cojones


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Luego les trolleas a ellos y se ofenden, tócate los cojones



era broma hombre,buena suerte y tal


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> era broma hombre,buena suerte y tal



Ya ya si me parece genial, pero luego tenéis algunos una tolerancia mínima a los trolleos

es digno de estudio y de ver cómo enseguida os cogéis el canasto las chufas en vuestro hilo tipo ccc u otros melongolos de la vida que pastan por alli

algunos incluso insultan aqui y luego alli se hacen las dignas a nada que criticas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

Menos mal lemar regresa tras el enesimo covid asíntomatico


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya ya si me parece genial, pero luego tenéis algunos una tolerancia mínima a los trolleos
> 
> es digno de estudio y de ver cómo enseguida os cogéis el canasto las chufas en vuestro hilo tipo ccc u otros melongolos de la vida que pastan por alli
> 
> algunos incluso insultan aqui y luego alli se hacen las dignas a nada que criticas



es cierto,a ccc le dije que le gustaba ir de entendido pero que no tenia ni idea de tenis y me metio al ignore 

mucha gente que se la coge con papel de fumar…




Spoiler: …



.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Alineación posible del Atlético hoy contra el Manchester United en la Champions League

Autobus y medio del Cholo, esperpento is coming.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Alineación posible del Atlético hoy contra el Manchester United en la Champions League
> 
> Autobus y medio del Cholo, esperpento is coming.



A joao y a correa no los saca a la vez de inicio...


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es cierto,a ccc le dije que le gustaba ir de entendido pero que no tenia ni idea de tenis y me metio al ignore
> 
> mucha gente que se la coge con papel de fumar…
> 
> ...



He nombrado a ese pero no es el único ni mucho menos. Hay muchos y además que te insultan a la mínima y luego se hacen las dignas y te ponen en el ignore o lloran por las esquinas de que eres malo-malísimo como si fuera un crimen no darles la razón

A mi que me pongan en el ignore me la trae al pairo, pero que se hagan las dignas sin admitir diferencias de parecer y se inventen pegotes no me gusta ni media cala


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> He nombrado a ese pero no es el único ni mucho menos. Hay muchos y además que te insultan a la mínima y luego se hacen las dignas y te ponen en el ignore o lloran por las esquinas de que eres malo-malísimo como si fuera un crimen no darles la razón
> 
> A mi que me pongan en el ignore me la trae al pairo, pero que se hagan las dignas sin admitir diferencias de parecer y se inventen pegotes no me gusta ni media cala



Con quien hablas?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



A qué hora jugáis?

A ver si tengo tiempo para trollearos un poco.

Suerte


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Con ApoloCreed


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A qué hora jugáis?
> 
> A ver si tengo tiempo para trollearos un poco.
> 
> Suerte



A las 21:00 hora Champiñons


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A qué hora jugáis?
> 
> A ver si tengo tiempo para trollearos un poco.
> 
> Suerte



A las 23:00h. Te esperamos...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

_¡Anda hotias, que hoy juega el cholismo anteriormente conocido como el Atleti! _¿hoy toca derrota como lo del farsa, jugar al 0-0 o algo más arriesgado como un 1-1 con gol en el descuento?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A las 23:00h. Te esperamos...



Pues me voy a conectar un par de horas antes y os cuelgo unos memes para que os echéis unas risas. Para calentar el partido y tal ...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> _¡Anda hotias, que hoy juega el cholismo anteriormente conocido como el Atleti! _¿hoy toca derrota como lo del farsa, jugar al 0-0 o algo más arriesgado como un 1-1 con gol en el descuento?



Tampoco esta el MU para tirar cohetes...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tampoco esta el MU para tirar cohetes...



Eso pensaba, que lo de la primier iban a pintxar, pero de 8 pasan los 4


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues me voy a conectar un par de horas antes y os cuelgo unos memes para que os echéis unas risas. Para calentar el partido y tal ...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A joao y a correa no los saca a la vez de inicio...



Creo que si


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

@Edge2 si le cascamos 3 al maniu te quitas el PVTO gorrito de navidad?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 955399


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> @Edge2 si le cascamos 3 al maniu te quitas el PVTO gorrito de navidad?



Jojojo  

Es un vagonetas...no se lo quita porque ni sabe cómo hacerlo jajaja


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

Ostia.

Sería JODIDAMENTE BONITO, que el PATETI fuera el único equipo espqañol que pasará de ronda en la Champiñons


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Obli 
Oblack






Te queremos querer más!


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Es un vagonetas...no se lo quita porque ni sabe cómo hacerlo jajaja



Barullo, tu eres tonto?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Queda una hora. Estamos viendo la historia...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

PARTIDAZO


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Y en la defensa el nigga ese que se han traido que ni recuerdo que haya jugado


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

A ver si se pelean Mcguire y la gitana


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Barullo, tu eres tonto?



Jajaja


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Ha llegado Papa


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha llegado Papa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955529



La wiki inglesa dice que tiene una bisabuela de cabo verde...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha llegado Papa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955529






Ver archivo adjunto 955538




Edge2 dijo:


> La wiki inglesa dice que tiene una bisabuela de cabo verde...



De la India tiene que tener ancestros.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha llegado Papa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955529


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Atletico Madrid Manchester United streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Atletico Madrid Manchester United streaming, Atletico Madrid vs Manchester United en direct. Match Atletico Madrid Manchester United Live Direct Atletico Madrid - Manchester United regarder Ligue des Champions : Villarreal Real Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



tv.streamonsport.biz





De momento va perfect


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La wiki inglesa dice que tiene una bisabuela de cabo verde...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Veremos el planteamiento del Cholo contra el Chelsea???


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Veremos el planteamiento del Cholo contra el Chelsea???



O contra el bayern munich


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Veremos el planteamiento del Cholo contra el Chelsea???



sale con 5 defensas...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

El United defensivamente tampoco es que sea un equipo notable eh. No sé cómo le saldrá la cosa a Chimeone, pero a priori, en casa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> sale con 5 defensas...



A ver si conseguís que el pollo este vuelva a poner cara de llorona:




Tenéis que ganar coño!

Que hasta Juega Cristiana ...


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

El Metropolitano se ha puesto guapo hoy para la ocasión


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El United defensivamente tampoco es que sea un equipo notable eh. No sé cómo le saldrá la cosa a Chimeone, pero a priori, en casa.



El ManU está muy mal. El pateti puede pasar perfectamente.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

El pufo del United va a venir por Varane y la gitana hoy no marca


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Foot DIRECT: Atletico Madrid Manchester United streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport
> 
> 
> Atletico Madrid Manchester United streaming, Atletico Madrid vs Manchester United en direct. Match Atletico Madrid Manchester United Live Direct Atletico Madrid - Manchester United regarder Ligue des Champions : Villarreal Real Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming
> ...



Pero ahi ¿en que banderita hay que darle?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver si conseguís que el pollo este vuelva a poner cara de llorona:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955551
> 
> ...



¿Roncero es antipateti?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ahi ¿en que banderita hay que darle?



En la de malta si quieres, pero hay banderas de España


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> A ver si se pelean Mcguire y la gitana



Pues no se llevan muy bien.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



he entrado en el hilo sin llamar y veo esto.. perdón ya me voy no quería molestar


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Un gol de Correa sería un buen autodelisioso


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En la de malta si quieres, pero hay banderas de España



Lo digo en serio, porque dices que funciona pero no dices donde funciona


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Vamos nenes.... A pisotear a esos piratas de mierda....


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> he entrado en el hilo sin llamar y veo esto.. perdón ya me voy no quería molestar



Pasa coño, relajate y tomate algo


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Este tambien va sin VPN





Sports HD1 – HesGoal


HesGoal Football live streaming links for soccer, football, UFC, boxing, NFL, rugby, F1, hockey, golf and dozens of other sports and games.




www.hesgoal.win








barullo dijo:


> Lo digo en serio, porque dices que funciona pero no dices donde funciona



El 8 y el 9 van bien


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pasa coño, relajate y tomate algo



no que me borrais el cero


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

DEP Juan Pablo Colmenarejo. Periodista y aficionado del Atleti. Que la tierra te sea leve.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Golazo.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

Gol del niñato.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Feb 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAZO


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

*Vuela Joao
Vuela alto*


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Feb 2022)

Empezamos bien...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)

O Menino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> DEP Juan Pablo Colmenarejo. Periodista y aficionado del Atleti. Que la tierra te sea leve.



Derrame cerebral. Otro.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

pam pam pam


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

La cara de gilipollas que se le queda a De Gea es para cagarse... Jajajjaj


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

El golazo de J. Felix es broootttaaalll


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> DEP Juan Pablo Colmenarejo. Periodista y aficionado del Atleti. Que la tierra te sea leve.



Lo he oido en la cope... DEP


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El pufo del United va a venir por Varane y la gitana hoy no marca



Pues ha venido por Maguire el gol de Joao Felic


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Menudo golazo de Joao feliz,como puede llevar dos años de suplente ese tío?


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pero y el centro de Lodi??? Porque con esa rosca y esa velocidad y cómo la acompaña en el cabezazo el portugués.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo golazo de Joao feliz,como puede llevar dos años de suplente ese tío?



Porque desaparece 10 partidos y aparece 1.


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Cholo renovacion


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Bonitos autobuses planta el Atleti


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Para los que no estéis viendo el partido. Me gusta más el centro de Lodi que el cabezazo de Joao Felix


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Para los que no estéis viendo el partido. Me gusta más el centro de Lodi que el cabezazo de Joao Felix



La verdad es que el centro ha sido perfecto también,un golazo realmente.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Cuidadin con bruno fernandes..


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Para los que no estéis viendo el partido. Me gusta más el centro de Lodi que el cabezazo de Joao Felix



Un golazo, si señor. Si al portugues le hubiera dado el cholo mas continuidad y le hubiera quitado de tareas defensivas, podria llegar a ser uno de los mejores, tiene todo: talento, calidad, gol.....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Roncero es antipateti?



Ni folla, pero me cae muy mal.

Nada que ver con la merengada del *FLORO*, vosotros sí que sois grandes, coño.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

El Atleti ha salido MUY enchufado... Le va a ser complicado mantener ese ritmo... Veremos...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un golazo, si señor. Si al portugues le hubiera dado el cholo mas continuidad y le hubiera quitado de tareas defensivas, podria llegar a ser uno de los mejores, tiene todo: talento, calidad, gol.....



Estoy de acuerdo, lo ha ahogado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que el centro ha sido perfecto también,un golazo realmente.



Dios santo la defensa.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Ha salido muy bien el Atleti eh


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Atleti ha salido MUY enchufado... Le va a ser complicado mantener ese ritmo... Veremos...



Y al atletico le vale el 1-0


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un golazo, si señor. Si al portugues le hubiera dado el cholo mas continuidad y le hubiera quitado de tareas defensivas, podria llegar a ser uno de los mejores, tiene todo: talento, calidad, gol.....



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es un futbolista con un perfil muy característico, pero ya sabemos cómo es el Cholo y cómo quiere que su equipo trabaje y curre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ni folla, pero me cae muy mal.
> 
> Nada que ver con la merengada del *FLORO*, vosotros sí que sois grandes, coño.



A mí me cae rematadamente mal. Eso que hace no es periodismo y debe ser un gilipollas integral, pero no creo que sea antipateti.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cholo renovacion



Tampoco te pases...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Es un futbolista con un perfil muy característico, pero ya sabemos cómo es el Cholo y cómo quiere que su equipo trabaje y curre.



El pateti ha sido grande con todos defendiendo. Si le quitas tareas a este se las tienes que quitar a todos los de arriba.


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y al atletico le vale el 1-0



Para ganar claro que vale, cansaliebres


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me cae rematadamente mal. Eso que hace no es periodismo y debe ser un gilipollas integral, pero no creo que sea antipateti.



Me imagino que estará haciendo un papel de cara a la galería. No me entra en la cabeza que exista un ser tan puramente repugnante desde el punto de vista periodístico que diga y haga semejantes barbaridades.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Pogba es un bluff desde siempre... Nunca he entendido el ensalzamiento de ese jugador, la verdad...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pogba es un bluff desde siempre... Nunca he entendido el ensalzamiento de ese jugador, la verdad...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me imagino que estará haciendo un papel de cara a la galería. No me entra en la cabeza que exista un ser tan puramente repugnante desde el punto de vista periodístico que diga y haga semejantes barbaridades.



Puede ser, porque eso le ha reportado trabajo y pasta a un tío que se ve que es mediocre. Al estilo Guasch, otro que tela.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pogba es un bluff desde siempre... Nunca he entendido el ensalzamiento de ese jugador, la verdad...



Otro que aparece 1 y desaparece 10.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me imagino que estará haciendo un papel de cara a la galería. No me entra en la cabeza que exista un ser tan puramente repugnante desde el punto de vista periodístico que diga y haga semejantes barbaridades.



A veces la realidac supera a la ficción.

*VAMOS ATLETI!*


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

¿por qué coños no saldrán así todos los partidos me pregunto?


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Puede ser, porque eso le ha reportado trabajo y pasta a un tío que se ve que es mediocre. Al estilo Guasch, otro que tela.



Guash es menos exagerado que Roncero, no llega a ese nivel pero estoy de acuerdo, son perfiles histriónicos y caricaturescos de lo que tendría que ser un periodista/cronista deportivo. Y si no fueran así, se estarían comiendo los mocos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Savic tiene cara de ser uno de esos tíos que por mil euritos le rompe los dedos a quien le indiquen...de película de Tarantino


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)

Solo un 33% de PUSESIÓ.


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿por qué coños no saldrán así todos los partidos me pregunto?



Sobre todo el dia del levante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Guash es menos exagerado que Roncero, no llega a ese nivel pero estoy de acuerdo, son perfiles histriónicos y caricaturescos de lo que tendría que ser un periodista/cronista deportivo. Y si no fueran así, se estarían comiendo los mocos.



Representan la caspa que yo creo que ya pasó. Me dan vergüenza ajena ambos.


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Lo de Guasch y Roncero son papeles, como el Manolete

Lo que sucede es que con Roncero ves que es así de tonto y de fanboy en realidad


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Qué buenos minutos de Kondogbia.


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo un 33% de PUSESIÓ.



Y le sobra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué buenos minutos de Kondogbia.



Y Lodi... Los está llevando de puto culo...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Representan la caspa que yo creo que ya pasó. Me dan vergüenza ajena ambos.



Para Roncero no es un papel.

A ver si marcan otro y me voy a dormir. Ya he cumplido y trolleado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Menuda banda el united.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Varane a punto de regalar un gol como en sus mejores días en el Madrid...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Para Roncero no es un papel.
> 
> A ver si marcan otro y me voy a dormir. Ya he cumplido y trolleado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955610



Espérate y lo ves entero... a ver si el Atleti aguanta los 90 minutos así.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

El árbitro se caga un poco con el Atleti, va corriendo a pitar faltas a favor del united cuando el Atlético tiene ocasiones


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Varane a punto de regalar un gol como en sus mejores días en el Madrid...



Y el árbitro se inventa la falta


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y el árbitro se inventa la falta



Ha sido faltita...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

¿ Qué le vio Edurne a De Gea ???? ¿ Qué le vio ????... Sólo le falta la boina y chaleco negro de pueblo al cabrón....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Falta inexistente de Ronaldo, el árbitro pesimo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Espérate y lo ves entero... a ver si el Atleti aguanta los 90 minutos así.



Me quedo la primera parte, y porque miro más el FLORO que el link que habéis pasado.

Estuve mucho tiempo fuera y cenar a las 7 e ir pronto a dormir, aunque sea escuchando la radio o unos podcast en la cama, es la auténtica saluc. No aguanto mucho.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

CR7 retrasando metros para intentar sacar jugada y hacer algo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Se están comiendo al United aunque también a base de darlo todo físicamente,no sería raro que esto acabe con 1-1 o similar...


----------



## tururut12 (23 Feb 2022)

El Atlético ganará 3 a 0.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Atlético ganará 3 a 0.



@EDGE ya sabes


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

A POR ELLOS, COÑO!


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Lodi también me gusta,yo lo fichaba


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Kondo es nuestro Pogba


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

Llorente sabe dónde le duele a Cristiano, que coincidieron en el Madrid.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Kondogbia está haciendo un partido ÉPICO... Increíble.... Para enseñar en academias de fútbol.... Jugadorazo...


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Kondogbia está haciendo un partido ÉPICO... Increíble.... Para enseñar en academias de fútbol.... Jugadorazo...



En mi infancia había un tal Mauro Silva en el Depor y en Brasil, y hoy se le parece.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

casi...


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> casi...



Al larguero, ha sido buena


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Lodi es un puñal,todo todo llega por su lado...


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Hoy están bien, pero otros días se tocan los cojones a 2 manos y no se entiende porque nosotros somos más de liga que de esto


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Se conforman con poco, el resultado es muy paco, digo muy poco


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Lodi, Kondogbia, Héctor Herrera... espectaculares en este primer tiempo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Luis Enrique hablando ahora en la tele....

Me voy a cagar y ahora vuelvo....


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A POR ELLOS, COÑO!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955620


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Al final no he podido bajar a Madrid, una pena, pero aquí en las ramblas hay también mucho ambiente.

Buen partido del Atlético, pensaba verlo entero pero no puedo, en cualquier caso en UK el partido puede ser muy distinto así que yo aprovecharía el estado de gracia para aumentar la diferencia.

Voy a subir a casa a poner la señera en el balcón para celebrarlo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Dice la cerda peggy guasch que mu mal que su cristiana va perdiendo que hesto ke ehhh




PVTA REALMADRI


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Lemar puede ser interesante en la 2a.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Me huelo que esta segunda parte va a ser diferente.... Veremos...


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

A la entrada de las bocas de metro del centro de Madrid, estaba lleno de botes y latas de bebidas, la policía no dejaba entrar en el metro a los ingleses con bebidas.

Muchos iban ya mamaos, y no sabrán cómo va el partido, alguno seguro que no ha encontrado el Metropolitano, y andará perdido por el Manzanares.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy están bien, pero otros días se tocan los cojones a 2 manos y no se entiende porque nosotros somos más de liga que de esto



Hoy no te quejes, un partido de estos va bien para pasar una eliminatoria y para cambiar una tendecia en liga también, malos no son, igual necesitan un partido así.

Huevos os faltan este año ... a ver si invocamos el espíritu de un JHRANDE:


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Dice la cerda peggy guasch que mu mal que su cristiana va perdiendo que hesto ke ehhh
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955639
> Ver archivo adjunto 955642
> ...



A esa tipa futbolísticamente la "sacaron" de (alguna) esquina


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Como tiene que ser el united para que el Atlético este todo el rato al ataque.


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hoy no te quejes, un partido de estos va bien para pasar una eliminatoria y para cambiar una tendecia en liga también, malos no son, igual necesitan un partido así.
> 
> Huevos os faltan este año ... a ver si invocamos el espíritu de un JHRANDE:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955647



Me quejo porque podríamos estar mucho mejor situados en liga, incluso primeros porque hay equipo para eso por lo visto esta noche. Se la podiamos disputar tanto a mandril como a barsa, y en lugar de eso andamos haciendo el gilipollas porque hoy aqui se ha visto que se puede jugar mejor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Roja perdonada


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Cerquita de cagarla Varane


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me quejo porque podríamos estar mucho mejor situados en liga, incluso primeros porque hay equipo para eso por lo visto esta noche. Se la podiamos disputar tanto a mandril como a barsa, y en lugar de eso andamos haciendo el gilipollas porque hoy aqui se ha visto que se puede jugar mejor.



Me conformo con que hoy no la caguen y lleguen vivos a Manchester.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

King Kongdobia hoy está tirando como un ñu de la sabana de la que salió


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

El Atleti empieza a pagar el esfuerzo de la primera parte... Ahora toca aguantar e intentar salir a la contra...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

El patético ya ha bajado un puntito físicamente,pero aún así es que el United en ataque da penita...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Pogba es inútil total.... Sólo estorba a los suyos....


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Casi es mejor que no metan el segundo, porque igual no terminan las porterías a cero


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Felix tiene cosas de Iniesta,amaga a un lado,a otro...y no le quitas la bola...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Poca broma con savic


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

El arbitro esta hediendo ya


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Que malo es el puto Rashford ese...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Sale Pogba.... Normal... Sobraba en el equipo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Atlético tiene buenos ejemplares de mamadou.

No los conocía.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Griezmann,Lemar,De Paul en el banquillo...tremendo que con esa plantilla vayan quintos en la liga...


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

De un hombre que no bebe cerveza no te fíes, decía un tío mío.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Los cambios son ya o ya


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> De un hombre que no bebe cerveza no te fíes, decía un tío mío.



Estaría bien verles beberse unas litronas en el banquillo mientras ven el partido


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Fueron muy humildes los del Barsa yendose a la Uropa lig


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Cristiano en su línea chutando faltas.... De puta pena.... 

Por cierto... Se ha hecho las cejas y eso sí, ha salido muy apañao en la foto...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Gol del United.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

37 años recien cumplidos, la liga de Qatar le espera a Ronaldo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

Gol del United...

Esperado y normal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Goooooooool

Digo...gol,que pena


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Voy con retraso


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Bueno pero esto ya no hace tanto daño como hacia antes


----------



## sinosuke (23 Feb 2022)

Goooooooooooooooool







.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Inyustisia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Empate....

Menos mal que tenemos al Barcelona como máximo representante de España.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Fue bonito mientras duró...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)

Oblak podría haber salido UN POCO más.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Cagadon de mamadu y gol del mamadu contrario


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Vaya cagada del Reinoldo


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Oblak podría haber salido UN POCO más.



Mal defendido, irse al suelo es dar todo el campo al rival.

Tocará hacer un Liverpool en Manchester.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Feb 2022)

Pupas being pupas


----------



## qbit (23 Feb 2022)

Daros por follados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Sin el valor doble de los goles en campo contrario no es tan tan grave...pero entiendo que es un mazazo después del esfuerzo hecho...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Oblak me imagino que están en modo Dragon Ball y quiere fusionarse y convertirse en super Casillas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (23 Feb 2022)

A ver indios....

Olvidaros de la puta Champions....

Tenéis LA OBLIGACIÓN de afinazaros en la cuarta posición en la Liga y dejar al Far$a en el carrer ¡¡¡¡¡ Joderrrr ¡¡¡¡.... Os estáis matando aquí pa ná coñooooo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

Y fraCasado sin dimitir.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

larguero joder...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Hoy ese día en que tiene que meter grisman... pero no


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sin el valor doble de los goles en campo contrario no es tan tan grave...pero entiendo que es un mazazo después del esfuerzo hecho...



Esfuerzo que en el marcador es un triste 1-0, llavan toda la temporada así, las pasaron pvtas para pasar de fase y las pasan pvtas para pillar un puesto en Champions


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> larguero joder...



Y van 2


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

En el primer tiempo fallaron otra clarísimo que también fue a la madera.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

No sabemos bajar el balon?


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Y hoy no van a haber 6 de añadido


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

En el gol estaba oblak mal colocado...


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el gol estaba oblak mal colocado...



No le des más vueltas que estaba vendido


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

De todos modos el United es un equipo muy físico,lleno de gente grande y fuerte,aunque hoy no estén jugando un pimiento no es fácil,el Atleti ha hecho un esfuerzo tremendo...


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

mirad el cholo pidiendo calma... Que cagon es...


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el gol estaba oblak mal colocado...



Salida mala y después mal colocado le deja la puertecita abierta a Elanga.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

A lorito cómo está terminando el partido el Atleti


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Y la que ha parado ahora ¿qué muñequitos?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

Mandava siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Octubrista (23 Feb 2022)

Están agotados, una pena no contar con Koke para haber dado de descanso a Herrera o Kondo los últimos 30', y tener a Carrasco.

En fin, en 15 días habrá partido, a ver si están todos y bien.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

Gran atletico, DEP









Muere el periodista Juan Pablo Colmenarejo, una referencia de la información radiofónica


Juanpa. No era uno más. Tenía ese algo especial de quien destacada, de quien, cuando hablaba, todos callaban. Pero no porque él lo exigiera. No. Era siempre uno más. Era un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Feb 2022)

2 palos han tenido suerte, si salimos así en old trafford pasamos


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Muy buen partido, jugando así les eliminamos allí... Como ya hicimos en Liverpool.... Además tendremos más recuperados....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Feb 2022)

Se puede empatar o perder jugando así, pero no dando pena como el madrid con el psg.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Muy buena la banda reinildo Lodi...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Feb 2022)

Sólo dos cambios y para sacar a Grisman y Lemar, ¿cuánto llevaban sin jugar?


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Perdeis 1-0


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Ciervo ijo pvuta, que partido has visto hoy?


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

La lastima es no chutar a su meme de portero


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo hinchandome a encular a una pvta... Mañana podrás comer caliente con mi dinero


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

dichosos palos


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Cuando llegue tu mamá de trabajar podrás oler mi semen


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

Buen partido. 

Joao feliz
Volando

Nos ha faltado que Oblack volara también para dejar la puerta a cero.

Bueno, puestos a pedir, igual merecimos terminar con un 2-0 como poco, pero bueno, nos vamos con un empate por el único tiro a puerta que han tenido.

Por lo demás, muy bien visto el partido por el Cholo y el equipo fantástico, puro Atleti.

Y el metropolitano guapo para la ocasión.

El Atleti ha estado guapo hoy.


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2022)

Me confundes con tu padre, el biológico, no a ese que llamabas papa


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

No sé a quién respondéis, supongo que estará el jilo petao de merengues trastornaos. 

A mí me deben tener en ignore o algo, porque no les veo. 

Ignorad a la merengada que entre al jilo, sin piedad


----------



## Edge2 (23 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cuando llegue tu mamá de trabajar podrás oler mi semen



Tu estás enfermo tronko...


----------



## qbit (23 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> 2 palos han tenido suerte, si salimos así en old trafford pasamos



Si sigue la tendencia del final en el que ellos han dominado en los últimos 5-10 minutos, no.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

*Pañun, pañun, pañun*


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Carrasco hubiera sido lo suyo eh atléticos... Os acordáis el año pasado lo de Savic? cayó también en la trampita de Rudiger y le cayeron esos partidos de sanción.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Feb 2022)

De Oblack igual espero demasiao. 

A su favor, decir que Reinildo escogió la peor solución. Debió acompañar en lugar de espatarrarse ahí.

Pero yo espero que esas las pare Oblack. No sé cómo, pero que las pare. Que siga siendo Oblack.

También es verdac que es lo único que se puede mencionar, porque el resto del partido, todo el equipo ha estao magnífico.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Feb 2022)

Pero cuidadito, que han venido al metropolitano a no perder y han tenido demasiada suerte. Se podían haber vuelto con 2 o 3 golitos y se van con un empate que no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

Buenas.
No he visto el partido, pero por lo que comentais de los 3 españoles que siguen vivos el mejor posicionado y que mejores sensaciones da es el atletico.

Sinceramente creo que pasa el atletico. Ya demostro en Oporto que puede ganar fuera y por mucho que el marketing ponga se su parte el United es el mas flojo de los ingleses....

Tengo la impresion de que este año el atletico llegara lejos en Uropa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Feb 2022)

Lo que no me cabe en la cabesa es que se permita patear, golpear, agarrar, pisotear, empujar... a Joao.

Por qué hay barra libre de agresiones a Joao? 

Cada vez se pitan más faltas, algunas bastante dudosas. Pero luego te encuentras casos paranormales con jugadores como Joao en los que hay barra libre. Pueden entrarle como fieras y tumbarle cada vez que pilla el balón como si con él estuviera permitido. 

Que tenemos jugadores cumpliendo condenas por mucho menos!

A ver si esto es un cachondeito o k pasa aquí?


----------



## xilebo (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que no me cabe en la cabesa es que se permita patear, golpear, agarrar, pisotear, empujar... a Joao.
> 
> Por qué hay barra libre de agresiones a Joao?
> 
> ...



Pues ayer apenas le zurraron...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues ayer apenas le zurraron...



Sí, ayer sólo le hicieron unas 5 entradas que le tumbaron cuando intentaba elaborar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Feb 2022)

Para que lo vas a meter en el ijnore? Te vas a perder la victoria de Rafa Nadal en Roland Garrós 2022 en el hilo que abrió en 2015?

Si lo metes ya te avisaremos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, creo que esta noche hay un cambio de ciclo... Joao y Correa de salida, ya era hora...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

um la pregunta de siempre,,cuantas hostias le caeran a joao hoy?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

__





Sports HD6 – HesGoal


HesGoal Football live streaming links for soccer, football, UFC, boxing, NFL, rugby, F1, hockey, golf and dozens of other sports and games.




www.hesgoal.win


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Penalty?


----------



## barullo (26 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Penalty?



Yo estoy a ver si me conecto


----------



## barullo (26 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No rula caraestaca


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Ya empieza el arbitrario a sacar tarjetas al Atleti.

Savic no le ha tocado.

Tarjeta gratis.

Espeluznante las arbitratiedades


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Partido duro...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

A Reinildo le acaban de hacer una entrada peor y es tarjeta para Oblack

Espeluznante arbitrarios nos ha tocado una jornada más


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Joder

La lija de los arbitrarios es la cosa más fea de uropa


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

De momento el protagonista el arbitratio. Parando el juego cuando le da la gana y sacando tarjetas aleatorias al Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Así se cocina la lija arbitraria


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No rula caraestaca



Cambia de compañía


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Vaya golazo que se acaba de cascar Lodi

Jajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

1-0


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Golazo, golazo...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Mañana tienen partido a cuchillo en Zevilla ergo ganar hoy es meter presión a ambos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Feb 2022)

No puedo ver el futbol, el Trampas se me conectó un rato al menos pero el Aleti ni una imagen siquiera. 

Estoy acon Acestream y la conexión de mi tía, supuestamente interfieren las wifis del resto de vecinos.

Algun sitio online para verlo??


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

El mejor del celta es el arbitrario por ahora. A ver si no continúa enmierdando el partido y podemos seguir viendo júrgol. 

El Atleti está jugando bien. Ha tenido alguna llegada Llorente, Correa ha tenido un par de ocasiones y el medio del campo moviendo bien el balón.
La defensa está atenta y bien ordenada. Y Lodi muy peligroso cuando enfila hacia arriba.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No puedo ver el futbol, el Trampas se me conectó un rato al menos pero el Aleti ni una imagen siquiera.
> 
> Estoy acon Acestream y la conexión de mi tía, supuestamente interfieren las wifis del resto de vecinos.
> 
> Algun sitio online para verlo??







__





Sports HD6 – HesGoal


HesGoal Football live streaming links for soccer, football, UFC, boxing, NFL, rugby, F1, hockey, golf and dozens of other sports and games.




www.hesgoal.win












Foot DIRECT: Atl. Madrid Celta Vigo streaming Liga - streamonsport


Atl. Madrid Celta Vigo streaming, Atl. Madrid vs Celta Vigo en direct. Match Atl. Madrid Celta Vigo Live Direct Atl. Madrid - Celta Vigo regarder Liga : Atl. Madrid - Celta Vigo Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



tv.streamonsport.biz


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Ha salido el Celta con ganas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Venga, tarjetas, más tarjetas!!

A base de tarjetas aleatorias igual paramos al Atleti otra jornada


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Y barra libre de faltas salvajes al Atleti. En esas dejamos continuar


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Se inventa fueras de juebo que no existen o faltas que nadie ha visto ni protestado en jugadas de ataque peligrosa del Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Segundo golazo de Lodi

Está que se sale Lodi


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Joder que golazos, se acabo la crisis...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

2 goles de Lodi, me lo dicen antes de empezar y no me lo creo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Feb 2022)

Jojojooj


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Y ojito con el pase de king kongdobia

PD Lodi al banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

La ha tenido Carrasco, buen partido hoy


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Y De Paul ahora


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Un gol de Guarrez sería la puntilla hoy


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Si metemos otro golito y Oblack mantiene la puerta cerrada, podremos decir que el Atleti está en plena forma


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

joder grisman si mete eso...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder grisman si mete eso...



Pues si hay alguien que necesita marcar es él, porque me da a mi que este el mondial lo ve en la tele...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Lo del arbitrario es criminal
Inconstitusional


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

otra vez casi grisman...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Griezman tiene un pie de oro. Le han faltado dos centímetros para haber metido dos golazos ya


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Al entrenador del celta le peina su abuela...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues hoy 3 pvntos más, el siguiente... er Betí, uno de los mejores


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues hoy 3 pvntos más, el siguiente... er Betí, uno de los mejores



Esperemos que mañana empate...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Buen partido. Muy bien todo el equipo. En defensa un muro y golpeando cuando había que golpear.

El arbitrario intentando romper el partido desde el primer minuto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Ahora a la rave de la peña a escuchar reguetón y a buscar pelea


----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)

¡Confirmada la alineación del Atleti!

Esta es la apuesta de Diego Pablo Simeone:* Oblak; Vrsaljko, Giménez, Felipe, Reinildo, Lodi; Herrera, Marcos Llorente, Rodrigo de Paul; João Félix y Correa.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Qué ha hecho el farsa? He visto por ahí que el VAR le ha amañao el resultao otra vez


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Confirmada la alineación del Atleti!
> 
> Esta es la apuesta de Diego Pablo Simeone:* Oblak; Vrsaljko, Giménez, Felipe, Reinildo, Lodi; Herrera, Marcos Llorente, Rodrigo de Paul; João Félix y Correa.*



Nos jugamos la cuarta plaza, espero que salga a atacar. Veremos un buen partido...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos jugamos la cuarta plaza, espero que salga a atacar. Veremos un buen partido...



De momento se adelanta el atletico con gol de joao felix


----------



## barullo (6 Mar 2022)

Gooool


----------



## barullo (6 Mar 2022)

Vamos vamos vamos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Pam pam pam


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Estamos presionando arriba, y yo creo que estan cansados...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Penalty jiji


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

Increíble el penalti que nos han robado


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Llego tu leit y veo que a Joao Felic le están empujando as usual


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

Si fuéramos el farsa y pitara Hernández Hernández hubiera sido penalti


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Vaya hostia que le acaban de calzar a Vasilisco


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Han matado a Correa...


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

El Betis tiene barra libre para ahostiar al Atlético


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Y ahora Correa en el svelo


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

Piscinazo de Correa.


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

El Atlético tirándose al piso y haciendo tiempo desde que empezó el partido...


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El Atlético tirándose al piso y haciendo tiempo desde que empezó el partido...



Claro hijo de Putin, nos han lesionado a dos


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El Atlético tirándose al piso y haciendo tiempo desde que empezó el partido...



Pues los gritos los estoy oyendo de pvta madre y si no están fingiendo lo mismo hay que meterles en pelis de Nolan de lo bien que actúan

PD Y otra entrada de Borja que acaba con amarilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Joder el puto betis. Nos han lesionado ya a 3 en sólo 20 minutos


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Betis=rusos


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Versaliko a enfermería con la rodilla rota, Correa cojo tras casi volarle la pierna uno del betis y De Paul lo mismo.

A este ritmo nos dejan sin jurgolistas pa el siguiente partido


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

amarilla al cholo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joder el puto betis. Nos han lesionado ya a 3 en sólo 20 minutos



*VALOREH! PISHA.


*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Correa esta cojo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Correa esta cojo



Sí, sí, pero ya está en el banquillo


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Es alucinante. Menudo campo minado del puto betis Van volando y rodando por el suelo jugadores del Atleti cada dos pasos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Y el árbitro sacando tarjetas al Atleti.

Todo bien en la lija


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

Este árbitro nos va a joder


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Acaba de perdonar un gol cantado el Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Joder carrasco...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

esos goles no se pveden fallar...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Del 2-0 a cerca de un tricste empate


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

el nivel de de paul es bajisimo kongdobia esta por delante


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Otra tarjetita y van... pocas, muy pocas


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Si el Atleti no lleva 3 goles ya es porque nos han lesionado a 3 y la mitad del tiempo están los del Atleti rodando por el suelo por tarascadas salvajes constantes que nos cuestan tarjetas amarillas a nosotros por...no se sabe por qué


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Acaba de aparecer Oblak como de la nada


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Y sucedió lo inevitable, en el 5' de descuento de la primera parte...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Menudas escabechinas arbitrarias le hacen al Atleti cada jornada. Es espeluznante


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

GOL DEL BETISSS!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Mar 2022)

el arbitraje lamentabla


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

El árbitro ya ha conseguido lo que buscaba


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el arbitraje lamentabla



Se llama juego viril.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Barra libre de tarascadas salvajes para el betis y tarjetitas para el Atleti.

La lija trata al Atleti como si no fuéramos de aquí o algo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Puto guacamayo panchito pierde la pelota frente al area que se vaya a la mls pero ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

El arbitraje el mejor jugador del betis


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Si conseguimos que no nos lesionen a ninguno más igual podemos montar un once para el siguiente partido


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Van 2 de oblak


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Jugadón y Joao sólo la empuja


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Mar 2022)

Qué defensa más endeblita tiene el Betis.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

pium pium pium


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Y eso que el portero no es remiro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Hapesta el harbitro


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Golazo de joao...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Otros días está horroroso el Atleti, pero hoy no merecen otra cosa que ganar


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Con que lo pongas en una línea es suficiente, exagerado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Joao feliz maravillao es pura belleza junjolística. Es un locura total.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Jugadon de carrasco, y grisman tira al muñeco...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Con que lo pongas en una línea es suficiente, exagerado.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

Y gol de Lemar, ¡chupaos esa cerdos!


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

El patético tiene claramente mejores jugadores que el Betis,si están entonados que ganen es lo más normal...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Tomaaaaa
A CHVPARLA


----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Ahora si, sentencio el atletico


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Ves, eso me pasa por escribir. Si hubiera dejado las manos quietas, no habría sido gafe y no habríais metido el tercero.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

AVRIIIC AVRIIIIIÍIIC


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

En fin. Otro partidazo del Atleti. Esta vez parece que a pesar de la escabechina arbitraria nos llevamos los 3 puntos si no nos montan otra escabechina en lo que queda, que to puede ser cuando juenja el Atleti en la lija


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Que pase de carrasco a suarez...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Mar 2022)

Se acabó.


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

Importante victoria, muy buen partido


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

El Farsa hoy no tenía que haber ganado los 3 pvntos más allá de la posessió, asínque día gris


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Mar 2022)

Importante victoria


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Joao Feliz Maravillao poniendo la belleza en la lija y el equipo espectacular, como siempre.

Nos vamos con 3 caídos. Esperemos que no sea demasiado grave.


----------



## artemis (6 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Farsa hoy no tenía que haber ganado los 3 pvntos más allá de la posessió, asínque día gris



El farsa tiene que estar en champions por decreto del PCM y recuerda, harán que quede segundo para la Supercopa del Calvo...

Hoy hemos alejado a todos los perseguidores en tres puntos


----------



## Suprimo (6 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El farsa tiene que estar en champions por decreto del PCM y recuerda, harán que quede segundo para la Supercopa del Calvo...
> 
> Hoy hemos alejado a todos los perseguidores en tres puntos



no tenían que haber hecho el gilipollas ni con el Levante ni con el Granada, pero muy en especial jugando como juegan ahora no hubieran encarado el partido contra el Barsa así, vas sumando y que sean 4º en la liga no está muy bien reflejado


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Lo de la lija con el farsa es vergonzante. Nos quieren convencer de que los canteranos random esos con valors son calidat suprem, pero lo que vemos todos es que les amañan los partidos los arbitrarios. No se les puede rozar, les regalan penaltis, no ven los penaltis que hacen...

Es un espectáculo lamentapla.

Mientras tanto, parece que hay ordénes de que debe haber barra libre de faltas de los pacoequipillos de la lija contra el Atleti y forrarnos a tarjetazos sin saber por qué, jirnada tras jornada. Al Atleti le trata la lija como si no fuéramos de la lija, como si quisieran apartarnos.

La lija de los horrores


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)

Del trampas ya ni hablar. Eso ya son cuestiones de heztado o algo


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, han anulao el que podría ser uno de los golazos de la temporada a Joao Feliz maravillao sin saber muy bien por qué y no aparece la repetición por ningún lado y nadie dice nada y lo han borrado de los resúmenes...

Alguien puede encontrar por algún sitio la repetición del golazo que han anulado hoy a Joao?

Es para verlo de nuevo, no para confirmar el robo arbitratio descarado, sino para disfrutar del golazo. 

No lo encuentro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Mar 2022)

Griezmann le robó la pelota a Víctor Ruiz y Joao Feliz Maravillao recoge el balón, levanta la mirada y con un toque de superclase con toda la elegancia estética que le caracteriza, se marca, desde el centro del campo, un auténtico golazo de esos que pasan a las videotecas de los mejores golazos de la historia. 

Pero fue anulado por Cuadra Fernández por una supuesta falta de Griezmann que no existe, sin ninguna duda. No hay nada de nada que pueda sancionar. Lo anula porque le da la puta gana.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Mar 2022)

El Atleti este año lo tiene jodido. Es el perseguidor más fuerte del brasa y la liga no le va a pasar ni una. Pero ni una. 
Me da que el mayor damnificado va a ser el Betis que va a ser quinto. 
Pero el Atleti lleva siendo enemigo público toda la temporada.
Y el partido del brasa, pues porque lo jugó mal. Si llega a jugar como ayer lo hubiera perdido igua, se lo hubieran robado y ya está.
Dudo que en cualquier otra liga no africana haya atracos de estos. Lo del brasa es de puta coña.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Mar 2022)

En Liga acabaremos segundos, y vamos a jugar la final de champions.
Aquí lo dejo, a 7 de marzo.


----------



## GaryPeaton (7 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Griezmann le robó la pelota a Víctor Ruiz y Joao Feliz Maravillao recoge el balón, levanta la mirada y con un toque de superclase con toda la elegancia estética que le caracteriza, se marca, desde el centro del campo, un auténtico golazo de esos que pasan a las videotecas de los mejores golazos de la historia.
> 
> Pero fue anulado por Cuadra Fernández por una supuesta falta de Griezmann que no existe, sin ninguna duda. No hay nada de nada que pueda sancionar. Lo anula porque le da la puta gana.



Y la mano dentro del área del jugador del betis...... Si eso no es mano que baje dios y lo vea, es una puta vergüenza


----------



## chicken (7 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao Feliz Maravillao poniendo la belleza en la lija y el equipo espectacular, como siempre.
> 
> Nos vamos con 3 caídos. Esperemos que no sea demasiado grave.



El "heredero de Cristiano" hizo ayer un magnífico partido en el Villamarín.

¿Mantendrá esa línea en lo que resta de temporada o se llevará de nuevo meses y meses tocándose la seta o sólo dando pinceladas de su calidad?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Mar 2022)

chicken dijo:


> El "heredero de Cristiano" hizo ayer un magnífico partido en el Villamarín.
> 
> ¿Mantendrá esa línea en lo que resta de temporada o se llevará de nuevo meses y meses tocándose la seta o sólo dando pinceladas de su calidad?




Eso pregúntaselo al comité arbitrario.

Si no le rompen una pierna, igual podemos seguir disfrutando de su júrgol.


----------



## chicken (7 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso pregúntaselo al comité arbitrario.
> 
> Si no le rompen una pierna, igual podemos seguir disfrutando de su júrgol.



Pero hay que reconocer que su rendimiento en los casi tres años que lleva en el Atlético está siendo muy irregular: lo mismo hace un estupendo partido y es decisivo para el equipo que dan ganas de mandarlo a China o la MLS envuelto en un lacito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Mar 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Pero hay que reconocer que su rendimiento en los casi tres años que lleva en el Atlético está siendo muy irregular: lo mismo hace un estupendo partido y es decisivo para el equipo que dan ganas de mandarlo a China o la MLS envuelto en un lacito.



Eso es lo que os gustaría a vosotros. Y que el cholo sea expulsao de hezpain. 

Pero lo cierto es que los atléticos estamos encantados a pesar de las barbaridades de la prensa merengue y el atropello constante arbitrario jornada tras jornada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Mar 2022)

Joao ha recibido tarjetas y expulsiones por recibir falta, llamar la atención del arbitrario y que éste conceda falta a favor del contrario. Todo en una misma jugada.

Es algo atroz, espeluznante, brootal...


Ayer mandaron al hospital a dos jugadores del Atleti y el arbitrario no sacó ni una tarjeta al betis. Demencial. Pero es que el Atleti se llevó no sé cuántas. Se llevó tarjeta hasta el cholo.

La lija va bien


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Mar 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

Tenéis que ver el golazo de ayer de Joao que no habéis visto porque lo han quitao de los resúmenes de la tele merengue porque fue anulado sin saber por qué.

Minuto 2:38 


Es una obra de arte


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Mar 2022)

Pita falta de Griezmann y podría parecer que hay falta. Pero si revisas la jugada esa desde varias posiciones, podéis comprobar que Griezmann le quita limpiamente el balón sin tocal al contrario. 

Es un golazo que debió subir al marcador. Y una lástima que un gol tan bello lo borren como si no hubiera ocurrido


----------



## barullo (8 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pita falta de Griezmann y podría parecer que hay falta. Pero si revisas la jugada esa desde varias posiciones, podéis comprobar que Griezmann le quita limpiamente el balón sin tocal al contrario.
> 
> Es un golazo que debió subir al marcador. Y una lástima que un gol tan bello lo borren como si no hubiera ocurrido



Y aunque fuera feo tenía que haber subido al marcador


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

El Atlético se adelanta por el chollo francés


Según Footmercato, el club rojiblanco ha tomado la delantera por Boubacar Kamara. El medio queda libre y ya hubo un intento en diciembre. Newcastle, United, Roma... Le quiere media Europa.




as.com





Opiniones? 

Y por lo visto Madrid y Atletico quieren al lateral derecho del shaktar aprovechando que pasa noseque en ucrania....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Atlético se adelanta por el chollo francés
> 
> 
> Según Footmercato, el club rojiblanco ha tomado la delantera por Boubacar Kamara. El medio queda libre y ya hubo un intento en diciembre. Newcastle, United, Roma... Le quiere media Europa.
> ...



Jugador negro aleatorio: Existe
Real Madrid: Me interesa


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Atlético se adelanta por el chollo francés
> 
> 
> Según Footmercato, el club rojiblanco ha tomado la delantera por Boubacar Kamara. El medio queda libre y ya hubo un intento en diciembre. Newcastle, United, Roma... Le quiere media Europa.
> ...



Joder, que susto... cada vez que veo el hilo del atleti arriba pienso que se ha lesionado otro jugador...

Todo lateral derecho que venga es bueno para que no tenga que jugar en esa posición Llorente, ya que se fue Trippier y a Vrsaliko nos lo lesionan cada dos por tres los rivales


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, que susto... cada vez que veo el hilo del atleti arriba pienso que se ha lesionado otro jugador...
> 
> Todo lateral derecho que venga es bueno para que no tenga que jugar en esa posición Llorente, ya que se fue Trippier y a Vrsaliko nos lo lesionan cada dos por tres los rivales



Arias lo vendieron? A mí me parecía bueno. Con dos cojones.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Arias lo vendieron? A mí me parecía bueno. Con dos cojones.



En el granada creo que esta muriéndose de asco, se lesiona mas que el croata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

¡Tenemos ya once del Atlético! sale el Cholo con *Oblak, Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, Carrasco, Héctor Herrera, Koke, Rodrigo de Paul, Griezmann y Joao Félix*.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Pum pum pum


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Se esta acostumbrando atletico a meter goles pronto ultimamente


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Atl. Madrid Cadix CF streaming Liga - streamonsport


Atl. Madrid Cadix CF streaming, Atl. Madrid vs Cadix CF en direct. Match Atl. Madrid Cadix CF Live Direct Atl. Madrid - Cadix CF regarder Liga : Atl. Madrid - Cadix CF Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



canal.streamonsport.biz





Tenía que fregar que estaba todo muy juarro y ahora el Atleti le ha cogido el gosto a marcar en la primera parte


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

Joder negredo, ha entrado hasta la cocina


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Foot DIRECT: Atl. Madrid Cadix CF streaming Liga - streamonsport
> 
> 
> Atl. Madrid Cadix CF streaming, Atl. Madrid vs Cadix CF en direct. Match Atl. Madrid Cadix CF Live Direct Atl. Madrid - Cadix CF regarder Liga : Atl. Madrid - Cadix CF Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming
> ...



Dice la cope que ha marcado 4 goles en los 3 primeros minutos esta temporada...


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder negredo, ha entrado hasta la cocina



La defensa del atletico no funciona nada esta temporada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se esta acostumbrando atletico a meter goles pronto ultimamente



El resto de rivales estaban acostumbrados a que tirara a la basura la primera parte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Mar 2022)

Interesa que gane el pateti para ponérselo difícil a los árbitros y al far$a.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dice la cope que ha marcado 4 goles en los 3 primeros minutos esta temporada...



El problema es que me los estoy perdiendo


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El resto de rivales estaban acostumbrados a que tirara a la basura la primera parte.



Tmb eso, q se lo digan al levante, ahi el atletico toco fondo


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

Que pasa que no veo, roja?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Calbo tenía que ser


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

El nigro expulsado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Es fea pero no es roja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

El varcalbo dice que es amarilla


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Es fea pero no es roja



Es una entrada de juego, no es para expulsar, menos mal que lo ha mirado


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

rectificar es sabio y justo. eso no era roja. bien por el árbitro.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> rectificar es sabio y justo. eso no era roja. bien por el árbitro.



Gracias al VAR


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

de momento muy bien el Atleti.

quiero ver a Griezmann participar más. no se le ve


----------



## sinosuke (11 Mar 2022)

Eso es roja de manual


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

gol del cadis


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

Gol?


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> gol del cadis



Se veia venir, gol de negredo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Merecido el atleti esta hediendo en vida


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Vaya golazo de cabeza, de los mejores que he visto al menos este año


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> de momento muy bien el Atleti.
> 
> quiero ver a Griezmann participar más. no se le ve



No juega a nada


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol?



Con papas se lo ha comio la defensa del atletico


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Precipitado el atleti.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

No se quien es peor si koke o el guacamayo. A ver si despierta De paul como el otro dia


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

el gol de Negredo le ponen un balón suavesito y remata bien. gol.

El Atleti está jugando bien. le falta un poco de control en el medio y encontrar a Griezmann, que no se le ha visto. Llorente tampoco ha logrado subir una sola vez.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el gol de Negredo le ponen un balón suavesito y remata bien. gol.
> 
> El Atleti está jugando bien. le falta un poco de control en el medio y encontrar a Griezmann, que no se le ha visto. Llorente tampoco ha logrado subir una sola vez.



Que partido estas viendo tu ?  

Muy pobre el atletico en primera parte, no domina ni en las estadisticas


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Primera parte chunguísima del Atleti. Ni Koke ni De Paul. Es la nada más absoluta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que partido estas viendo tu ?
> 
> Muy pobre el atletico en primera parte, no domina ni en las estadisticas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979339



ha metido el gol y ha controlado bien el partido. ellos han tenido la de Negredo nada más.

sin más.

Joao muy bien, participando. Me falta ver un poco más de dominio en el medio del campo, subidas de Llorente que no h tenido y a Griezmann ofrecerse


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que partido estas viendo tu ?
> 
> Muy pobre el atletico en primera parte, no domina ni en las estadisticas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 979339



Eso digo yo, no llegan a ningun balon ni segundas jugadas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Suerte que nos han regalado el primero


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

no sé qué cambios tenemos, está to el equipo lesionao.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

yo apostaría por los mismos de momento. En la segunda parte espero ver al Atleti más alegre. vamos a ver


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Suerte que nos han regalado el primero



Eso, encima el primer gol regalao


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Venga que se marcha Grisman...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Lo de las manos es un circo con enanos calbos


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

golazo


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Gol de paul


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

Buena jugada ostias


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

jugada profesional
jugando con cabeza y precisión


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Ahora a por el tercero y que se dejen de hostias


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

acaba de sacarla Giménez bajo palos tras raro de Oblack


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Pero cómo pueden estar así a 4 días de un partido decisivo


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero cómo pueden estar así a 4 días de un partido decisivo



Es que se estan reservando


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

el Atleti está jugando con mucha cabeza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

luego os explico por qué


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

tenemos a Lodi lesionado

pero na, no hay tarjeta


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Esta sí parece roja


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esta sí parece roja



Muy clara, ahora si a ver si con uno mas para el cadiz empatar


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

roja al canterano del Atleti Serrano

el calvo estaba deseando expulsarnos a alguno

Lodi lo tenemos lesionado. sin tarjeta para ellos

Al Atleti le han llovido una cuatro amarillas sin saber por qué, una roja corregida y roja al canterano.

por eso decía que el Atleti estaba jugando con cabeza para lo que nos busca el calvo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Mar 2022)

El calbo envidia la melena del juvenil


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

lluvia de tarjetas para el Atleti

otra para Savic


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Y lodi cojo


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

sólo falta que expulsen al Cholo y que le den un penalti al Cadis o algo así

vamos calvorota, hoy te puede lucir


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Surrealista el final del partido


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Y ahora expulasan en el banquillo del Cadiz 

PD Sólo una amarilla para el Cadiz con la cera que han dado...


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Termino, 3 puntos mas para el atletico


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

el jodido calvo ese lo ha intentado todo, pero nos llevamos los 3 puntos


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

muy bien jugado por el Atleti

con mucha cabeza para jugar con el arbitrario ese PCM


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2022)

Suarez estaba en el terreno, ¿algo destacable?


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

suárez ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. el partido estaba preparado para que la liaran como siempre, con diluvio de tarjetas.

el atleti ha jugado con mucha cabeza. ya sabemos de qué va ésto.

mucho carácter el Atleti, como ha dicho De Paul


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

Equipazo

hoy ha sido partido de equipazo

puro Atleti

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

esperamos que lo de Lodi no sea grave


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Mar 2022)

NEGREDO seleccion


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

el cambio de Griezmann ha cambiado al equipo. hoy novera su día, estaba apagadísimo.

en cuanto ha logrado subir Llorente, jugada y gol. Correa muy bien. y Lodi lo ha intentado hasta que le han roto el pie.

la defensa muy sólida


----------



## Terminus (11 Mar 2022)

Árbitro hijo de puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

tenemos a Lodi lesionado y no ha sacado ni amarilla. Es espeluznante.

Nos rompen jugadores gratis


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

Giménez saca una debajo de los palos que vale 2 puntos.


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2022)

El hijo de puta ese PCM no puede arbitrarnos más, siempre nos hace alguna, HDLGP


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Mar 2022)

nos preparan partidos trampa cada jornada los arbitrarios. por eso el cholo sabe que hay que jubar con cabeza. porque tenemos lluvia de tarjetas y lesionados garantizao.

por eso hay que jubar con cabeza y precisión. esto es lo que hay pa el Atleti esta temporada. lo de menos es el equipo contrario.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Mar 2022)

los equipos saben que tienen barra libre para lesionarnos y que el Atleti está en el punto de mira para que le lluevan tarjetas y expulsiones. 

así es muy complicado.

por eso el Atleti tiene mucho mérito


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

*El bicho se desata antes de recibir a su víctima favorita*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Mar 2022)

Joao está listo para ser el líder de la selección de Portugal


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

*Efectivamente, El Bicho*


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Efectivamente, El Bicho*



¿por qué vienes echando mal fario? eres un gafe


----------



## Artorias (15 Mar 2022)

Pero, ¿de verdad aun queda gente que cree que esta noche vamos a pasar la eliminatoria?.

Lo mejor que podria pasarnos es hacer el ridiculo mas espantoso posible esta noche y que en liga nos quedaramos fuera de los puestos de Champions.

Esa es la unica manera de que la rata cobarde que tenemos atrincherada en el banquillo se largue y se haga una buena limpia en la plantilla empezando por gente como Koke, Felipe u Oblak porque o pasa esto o tenemos animador del publico, perdon, quiero decir entrenador, hasta el fin de los tiempos...

Necesitamos un entrenador nuevo con un proyecto nuevo que apueste por jugar bien al futbol y por poner a la gente en su posicion.

Un entrenador que ponga a gente como Llorente, Carrasco o Saul (que se fue por eso, por estar hasta los cojones de no jugar en su sitio) en su posicion de mediocampistas, no de carrileros/laterales, que juegue con 2 centrales y 2 laterales DE VERDAD, que apueste por jugadores como Kongdogbia, Herrera o Lemar y no por Koke y que no le de reparo en apostar abiertamente por Joao Felix dandole continuidad y confianza.

El Atletico de Madrid debe de asumir que o sigue la rata cobarde o sigue Joao y para mi la decision esta clarisima...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿por qué vienes echando mal fario? eres un gafe



Mal fario ? pero si cristiano le tiene la medida tomada al atletico, y da igual la camiseta: real madrid, juventus o manchester. Algun dia tendra que terminar, hoy es un buen dia


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

No podemos esperar robontadas trampas o amaños farsa a nuestro favor, eso debemos descartarlo antes de salir.

da igual lo que nos tengan preparado los que organizan el tinglao. hay que salir a ganar, ganar, ganar, ganar y volver a ganar cada instante del partido, con cabeza y corazón.

Atleeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeti


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pero, ¿de verdad aun queda gente que cree que esta noche vamos a pasar la eliminatoria?.
> 
> Lo mejor que podria pasarnos es hacer el ridiculo mas espantoso posible esta noche y que en liga nos quedaramos fuera de los puestos de Champions.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que hoy salga a por todas, y no a especular...


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que hace el Atleti tiene mucho mérito.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

*Ralf Rangnick* podría apostar de inicio por un once similar al formado por: *De Gea, Dalot, Maguire, Varane, Telles, McTominay, Fred, Elanga, Bruno, Sancho y Cristiano*.

Por su parte, *Simeone* jugará de inicio con un equipo que formarían: *Oblak, Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, De Paul, Herrera, Koke, Lodi, Griezmann y Joao Félix*.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Mismo equipo que contra el cadiz...a ver como salen


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

La clave es que griezmann despierte y coke no se duerma


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

https://reddi.footybite.cc/event/manchester-united-atl%C3%A9tico-madrid-live-stream/805370


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿por qué vienes echando mal fario? eres un gafe



Un poco de troleo no viene mal.

Que conste que voy con el patético.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> La clave es que griezmann despierte y coke no se duerma



De ahí lo de COKE.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Mar 2022)

Vamos, amigos cólchoners... hay que pasar hoy.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De ahí lo de COKE.



Kalise para todos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pero, ¿de verdad aun queda gente que cree que esta noche vamos a pasar la eliminatoria?.
> 
> Lo mejor que podria pasarnos es hacer el ridiculo mas espantoso posible esta noche y que en liga nos quedaramos fuera de los puestos de Champions.
> 
> ...



El Manchester no es nada del otro mundo. Desde el sorteo dije que el pateti había tenido suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ralf Rangnick* podría apostar de inicio por un once similar al formado por: *De Gea, Dalot, Maguire, Varane, Telles, McTominay, Fred, Elanga, Bruno, Sancho y Cristiano*.
> 
> Por su parte, *Simeone* jugará de inicio con un equipo que formarían: *Oblak, Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, De Paul, Herrera, Koke, Lodi, Griezmann y Joao Félix*.



A la mayoría del ManU no los conocen ni en su casa.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Vamos, amigos cólchoners... hay que pasar hoy.



Por lo civil o por lo criminal


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Mar 2022)

Yo hoy voy con el atletico a muerte, que si pasan siempre pueden ser un rival fácil en cuartos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A la mayoría del ManU no los conocen ni en su casa.



Joder bruno sancho ronaldo varane pogba


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo hoy voy con el atletico a muerte, que si pasan siempre pueden ser un rival fácil en cuartos


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A la mayoría del ManU no los conocen ni en su casa.



De Gea, Varane y C. Ronalda son casi 100% de la pacoliga eh...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Joder bruno sancho ronaldo varane pogba



Telles, Mcdominay,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Gea, Varane y C. Ronalda son casi 100% de la pacoliga eh...



Coño, mira el resto. El manu deberían ser todo estrellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Ninguno de los dos es rival para el Madrí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Venga nenes.... P'alante.....


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, mira el resto. El manu deberían ser todo estrellas.



Es un equipo muy de chortinos si tenemos que hablar del resto y mvcho ojo que con ganas la pueden liar y adios Atleti


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

A la misma hora que el Español... Jejejejjejje


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno de los dos es rival para el Madrí.



Qué sobraos vais

Otras veces tan pesimistas en cambio...

En fin


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Confio en De Gea hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

El Jueves, que han hecho un horario especial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Confio en De Gea hoy



Basta con que haga sus cantadas habituales.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Joer... Cómo ha saltao el negro....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué sobraos vais
> 
> Otras veces tan pesimistas en cambio...
> 
> En fin



Somos realistas. Con Sity o Bayern nos vamos pa casa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

El ManU ha salido revolucionado. Si fuera el Madrí les habríamos metido ya dos contras pa cagarse, pero saben que el pateti está bajo el larguero.


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Toca sufrir hoy? jejeje



Los que sufrís sois los cuernitos, que no sabéis perder


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Anvlado el primer gol de Ayax


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué sobraos vais
> 
> Otras veces tan pesimistas en cambio...
> 
> En fin



Todo el mundo daba por muerto al madrid contra el PSG y resucito


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

El United domina; pero no tiene ocasiones claras.... Es cómo el efecto Xavi....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

¿Solo baru del pateti por aquí? Qué decepción.


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo el mundo daba por muerto al madrid contra el PSG y resucito



Es que nunca se sabe. Pero decir que este u otro palman con el mandril es ir de sobraos

Luego vienen los aymadremias


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

La ha tenido el negro....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

paradonnn


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Primer paradon de oblak


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

El pateti tiene que sobrevivir a este arranque. Lo mismo hizo el Pool. Los equipos ingleses hacen todos los mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que nunca se sabe. Pero decir que este u otro palman con el mandril es ir de sobraos
> 
> Luego vienen los aymadremias



Repito: somos realistas. Lo normal es que con sity y bayern perdamos y que a estos dos les ganemos. Pero luego hay que ganárselo en el campo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Mar 2022)

A ver si ganáis esta noche, cojones!

Todos a mear en dirección a Manchester.

El espíritu de Blas de Lezo estará con vosotros


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Tiene la cabeza de madera Oblack.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Paradon de gea, tu vera que hace el partido de su vida


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Vamos ahi De Gea


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Coño... Buen chute de De Paul... Casi.... La ha parado el Edurno...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

No De Gea, así NO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

No me gusta Coke Cola. Ralentiza mucho el juego.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

spotify camp now, oficial


----------



## LMLights (15 Mar 2022)

Primer aviso OBLAK, paga la coca.

PRIMER AVISO !!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> spotify camp now, oficial



A darse de baja del Sputofy tocan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Se echa de menos a Carrasco


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> spotify camp now, oficial



Así podrán pagar a Messi cuando vuelva!!!!!!


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A darse de baja del Sputofy tocan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡....



Tu eres tontolaba.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Así podrán pagar a Messi cuando vuelva!!!!!!



Así podrán pagar, así... A secas... En general, vamos....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu eres tontolaba.



Y tu madre del Atleti.... Jjejejejej....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

ui reinildo...


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

¿qué querían, penalty con eso?


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Y tu madre del Atleti.... Jjejejejej....



Te crees todo lo que lees verdad? Mi madre esta mas muerta que tu abuelo.


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ui reinildo...



Eso con otros no lo cascan


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Reinildo se la ha jugao


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

Ya les hemos cedido la posesió...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Reinildo se la ha jugao



No sé qué ha visto el Cholo en ese jugador


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te crees todo lo que lees verdad? Mi madre esta mas muerta que tu abuelo.



Vaya hombre... D.E.P....Los atléticos/as también se largan, la Parca no perdona ni sabe de colores...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

El guacamayo la lia hoy


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Buenos sopapos


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

1/3 de partido y todo igual.


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

El planteamiento del Atleti también tiene tela. A ver cómo acaba el partido, pero no sé...muchas dudas. No está metiendo pases, no está jugando en campo rival y tampoco ayudan los de arriba. Están desequilibrados. Y este United atrás es un desmadre.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Gol interruptus....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Goool anulado


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Están bastante elegantes vestidos de azul, y no como habitualmente con ese uniforme ridículo y grotesco de blanco y rojo, vulgar, que no pega ni con cola.


Me ha recordado a esa temporada en la que el Madrid quedó campeón de la Copaeuropa (no recuerdo cuál, pues han sido tantas, ), en la que ganábamos en casa vestidos de blanco y fuera de casa vestidos de negro elegante y señorial, hasta quedar campeones.


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Cococo


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Pero si este Atleti tocara más, y con Lodi y Llorente haciendo jugar, pondría en aprietos a este United.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

A ver cómo tiran las lineas


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



ja, ja, ja


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Esta vez no.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL





barullo dijo:


> Goool anulado



Imagenes exclusivas del VAR en el partido


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagenes exclusivas del VAR en el partido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984898



Era fuera de juego, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo esperando la repetición de la jugado con lineas...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Era fuera de juego, cansaliebres


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando la repetición de la jugado con lineas...



Joder.... No llores tanto que pareces un culé... Era fuera de juego clarisísisimo....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Gol.... Ahora sí


----------



## LMLights (15 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOL !!!!! Sorprechaaaaaa


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora si goooooooool atletico


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Golazo. Y jugada impresionante eh. Lodi


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder.... No llores tanto que pareces un culé... Era fuera de juego clarisísisimo....



Si tan claro es, ¿por qué les cuesta tanto poner repeticiones?


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora si


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Este goool sí

Muy buena estatua De Egea


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

AVRIIIIIIC AVRIIIIIIC


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Se quejan de una posible falta anterior a la jugada del gol en la banda izquierda del Atleti.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Anda... Que la estatua que se marca el " Edurno ".... Tela.... Ni lo ha intentado....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Cococo





_Suso_ dijo:


> ja, ja, ja





qbit dijo:


> Esta vez no.



JEJEJEJE


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí, felicidades y esperemos buen cruce en cuartos para el Real


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

De Gea es un paquete


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se quejan de una posible falta anterior a la jugada del gol en la banda izquierda del Atleti.



Pues no les ha hecho ni puto caso


----------



## Edu.R (15 Mar 2022)

Jijea no ha podido hacer nada para evitar la ramatada y el gal del Atleti.


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se quejan de una posible falta anterior a la jugada del gol en la banda izquierda del Atleti.



No había. Se deja caer como una maricona.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Si se quejaba la gitana de la falta anterior


----------



## LMLights (15 Mar 2022)

GRACIAS JESUS







Apelo al espíritu del contragolpe de zapatones, MANIFIESTATEEEEE !!!! 

Lodi y Llorente como puñales..... VAMOS.


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no les ha hecho ni puto caso



Creo que lo han revisado, pero no han visto nada. Para mi tampoco era nada...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Anda... Que la estatua que se marca el " Edurno ".... Tela.... Ni lo ha intentado....



Pa que ? si hay que ir se va, ir pa na es tonteria


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

A ver si nos vamos a la segunda parte ganando...


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> JEJEJEJE



A la segunda va la vencida. El otro día y hoy. Me callo porque soy gafe.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

A De Paul hay que dejarlo en el vestuario, no termina sin roja.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Jijea no ha podido hacer nada para evitar la ramatada y el gal del Atleti.



Era su palo y se ha quedado de matrícula en un examen de mimo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Mar 2022)

venga ahí, hostia! A ver si no la cagan en la 2ª parte


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Mar 2022)

hostia qué esperpento el Inside en YouTube PACO PACO


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Kondogbia x coke pero ya


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que lo han revisado, pero no han visto nada. Para mi tampoco era nada...



Es que no ha habido nada de nada


----------



## Artorias (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esperemos que hoy salga a por todas, y no a especular...



Pues parece que ha salido a atacar algo la rata...

Esperemos no salga a encerrarse en la segunda parte como es lo habitual y quite a Joao en el minuto 60...

Yo hoy quitaría a de Paul o herrera y metería a kondogbia. Sorprendentemente hoy está jugando bien koke...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



La lefaba to la jeta, andarrios


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Yo tmb me distrairia


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> venga ahí, hostia! A ver si no la cagan en la 2ª parte



¡Tú sí que vas a cagar hostias como panes!


----------



## LMLights (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Gea es un paquete



Un paquete con muchas pelas. así lo ven las tías.





Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984940



La HISTORIA le debe TRES COPAS DE EUROPA al ATLIETI.


TRES COPAS !!!!!

ME DEBES TRES COPAS DE EUROPA.
CAMINEEEEE


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Los árbitros son paisanos de Oblack y se nota... de momento


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

El paquetón de proporciones bíblicas que es Harry Maguire.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Cavani Pogba y Rushford


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que acaban de fallar los guiris


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que acaban de fallar los guiris



Que terminen empatando ni cotiza


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Mar 2022)

Casi la caza Joao Meravillao...


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Que terminen empatando ni cotiza



Pues yo creo que ganamos

Para el próximo rival igual no nos llega la gasolina pero para hoy sí


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Y el Ayax que no mete gol


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Vaya hostia en to los morros se ha llevao el penaldo jojojo


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

rasford es un piscinas premium...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

El cabezon de de Maguire


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Quedan 20' va todo demasiado bien...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Mar 2022)

Hay que apretar los dientes, ya casi está...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Esto huele a prorroga


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esto huele a prorroga



Hoy ganamos, trankis...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

PARADONNNNNNNNNNNNN x2


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Vaya parada la madre que lo parió


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

San Oblack


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Vaya putos cenizos hasta que no empaten no pararéis de echar mal fario


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Hacer esas paradas luego puede ser un arma de doble filo


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

Joder el joao, siempre igual, la pierde y se queda llorando. Podia haber sido un grande...


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hacer esas paradas luego puede ser un arma de doble filo



Claro es mucho mejor dejar que la metan no te jode


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Bien Koke, sentaría a Joao y metería a Correa. Correa presiona y corre más.


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Árbitro anti-casero.


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

Ya lo tenéis colchonetas. Koke estaba ya fundido.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Y marca el Benfica 


barullo dijo:


> Claro es mucho mejor dejar que la metan no te jode



Lo que estoy diciendo es que no va a estar siempre ahí, cuantas menos ocasiones mejor...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

8 minutos...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya parada la madre que lo parió



Donde estan los que criticaban que oblak estaba en baja forma esta temporada ?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

7' más añadido, parecía mentira


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

5 minutti...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

VAMOS VAMOS


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutti...



In london molto longo


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Donde estan los que criticaban que oblak estaba en baja forma esta temporada ?



Luego viene ese


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

Pero si solo cuelgan balones. Ni un cambio táctico. Tal vez porque no sepan jugar a otra cosa. Esta hecho.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

1 minuto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Me vengo un rato por aquí, Ya conocéis que soy seguidor del united, peor me agrada el Atlético por jugar en vuestra liga española, me gustaría más que jugase en nuestra liga catalana pero no se puede ser perfecto.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Me cuentan q han ido casi 3000 aficionados del atletico a londres, buena cifra


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

El Atleti superior hoy y el primer partido, a ver si acaba ya


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me cuentan q han ido casi 3000 aficionados del atletico a londres, buena cifra



A saber qué cepa del Covid traen de vuelta...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

3 minutos jajajajajajaa


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Y ahora se me cae el acestream me cago en su puta madre


----------



## Linsecte2000 (15 Mar 2022)

Felicidades!!


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 3 minutos jajajajajajaa



Se te esta haciendo largo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAMOS VAMOS




Sii joder siii!!! Vamos!!!! No sé a dónde pero vamos!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

Muy bien el arbitro, dos cojones tiene...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!! Vamos!!!! No sé a dónde pero vamos!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Que ruina de united, llevan 15 años sin ganar ni al play chapas.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

1 minuto ejejejejejeje jejejeje


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!! Vamos!!!! No sé a dónde pero vamos!!!!



A cuartos de champions!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Joder que malo es el rashford ese


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Pita arbitro


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

PITA CAVRONNNNN


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Bueno me voy, enhorabuena a los atléticos, Viva Barcelona 92!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Pues si todo sigue asín, el Atleti y el Benfica entre los 8 mejores de Uropa, falta el Galatasaray - Barsa, que no vale para champions pero da valors...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

La gitana no ha hecho hastrik por culpa de putin que lo sepais


----------



## artemis (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues si todo sigue asín, el Atleti y el Benfica entre los 8 mejores de Uropa, falta el Galatasaray - Barsa, que no vale para champions pero da valors...



     


Ahora solo falta que el PSG también juegue la Europa league


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Y eso que tiran al cholo desde la gradas ¿qué pasa? ¿que en Inglaterra tienen barra libre para eso?


----------



## ravenare (15 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


>



Enhorabuena cabrón.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y eso que tiran al cholo desde la gradas ¿qué pasa? ¿que en Inglaterra tienen barra libre para eso?




Que le están tirando?.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Mar 2022)

Espero que tarden en encontrarse entre ellos los equipos españoles.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Mar 2022)

Justo vencedor


----------



## artemis (15 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Enhorabuena cabrón.



Gracias... ahora suerte para vosotros mañana...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena atletico !!! a cuartos !!


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*Puro Atleti




*​


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que le están tirando?.



Botellas de agua llenas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Espero que tarden en encontrarse entre ellos los equipos españoles.




En el próximo partido ya emparejan a los españoles, eso sí no descalifica el dueño del psg a todos los equipos españoles que juegan la champions.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Mar 2022)

enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que le están tirando?.



Cosas inglesas, por la izquierda, eso sí


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que le están tirando?.



Pueden que sean nuevos injertos... 

Por cierto gran partido del Atleti, Griezmann y Savic, aunque en líneas generales casi todo el equipo como bloque bastante bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Botellas de agua llenas





Como ha cambiado la afición del united, era una de las más respetadas de Europa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pueden que sean nuevos injertos...
> 
> Por cierto gran partido del Atleti, Griezmann y Savic, aunque en líneas generales casi todo el equipo como bloque bastante bien.




Yo creo que ya es prótesis, los injertos se le caían.


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Los centrales también formidables. Y Oblak, a pesar de que no está siendo su mejor temporada, el partido de hoy de 10. También Koke brillando.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Mar 2022)

El benfica se ha follao al ajax


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Botellas de agua llenas



Yo ya lo dije en este hilo cuando al atletico le toco el manchester, q a doble partido, es complicado ganarle, y q el mau estaba fatal, aunque el atletico no andaba fino, pero a la hora de la verdad se crece. Ha sido justo ganador


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

Espero que UEFA tome cartas con el intento de agresión del público al Cholo

Si lo hacemos eso en el Metropolitano con un Mourinho de la vida fijo que nos lo chapan


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Madre mía está el koke en la entrevista y no puede ni pestañear del ciego que lleva.
Que harán para bajarles las revoluciones antes de enfilar el autocar?.


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El benfica se ha follao al ajax



Como lo toque al Madrid me parto la polla.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues tanto el Bayerm como el Benfica son los clasificados entre los 8 mejores, está claro que el Barsa fue el justo ganador moral de su grupo


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues tanto el Bayerm como el Benfica son los clasificados entre los 8 mejores, está claro que el Barsa fue el justo ganador moral de su grupo



otro titulo mas


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

*
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeti
*


----------



## petro6 (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía está el koke en la entrevista y no puede ni pestañear del ciego que lleva.
> Que harán para bajarles las revoluciones antes de enfilar el autocar?.



De todas formas ese cada vez que abre la boca parece que le falta medio cerebro.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> otro titulo mas



Ya se va notando el efecto Xavi


----------



## petro6 (15 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Espero que UEFA tome cartas con el intento de agresión del público al Cholo
> 
> Si lo hacemos eso en el Metropolitano con un Mourinho de la vida fijo que nos lo chapan



Vosotros ya lo hacéis en el campo cada vez que jugáis con el Madrid,lo de las agresiones,digo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

qué golazo!

qué equipazo!

qué grande el Atleti!

Vamos Atleti!!!


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *
> Atleeeeeeeeeti*
> *Atleeeeeeeeeti
> Atleeeeeeeeeti
> ...



Tranquilo, q solo vais a cuartos, parece q habeis ganado la champions ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquilo, q solo vais a cuartos, parece q habeis ganado la champions ya


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que nos tocó el PSG y no el Benfica.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Inyustisia


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues Messi y Cristiano fuera. Ya pasó su época.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Bueno, pues Messi y Cristiano fuera. Ya pasó su época.



Y Mbappé


----------



## barullo (15 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vosotros ya lo hacéis en el campo cada vez que jugáis con el Madrid,lo de las agresiones,digo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

mira qué golazo, ñeño



vamos vamos vamos

pero qué equipazo!

ese gol vale porque tenemos un equipazo que ha ido a ganar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena a los atleticos que ganan al United en Old Trafford y son capaces de perder 2-0 el proximo partido en el Wanda contra el Levante. 

Ahora en serio, mi enhorabuena, yo queria que pasara el atletico por que siempre apoyare a los equipos españoles contra los extranjeros.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Mar 2022)

Si ese taconazo lo da la maricona de gvti tenemos 1 mes de taconazo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los atleticos que ganan al United en Old Trafford y son capaces de perder 2-0 el proximo partido en el Wanda contra el Levante.
> 
> Ahora en serio, mi enhorabuena, yo queria que pasara el atletico por que siempre apoyare a los equipos españoles contra los extranjeros.



buen oel LEVANTE siermpe le hecha mas huevos contra el atletico..como hace 2 temporadas


----------



## El Juani (16 Mar 2022)

Judas Iscariote que siempre dice que el Atleti hace partidazos cuando hace mierdas infectas, hoy que ha hecho un gran partido dirá que ni el Brasil de Pelé del 70 llega al nivel del Atleti.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Como lo toque al Madrid me parto la polla.



le tocará, es justo y necesario


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> buen oel LEVANTE siermpe le hecha mas huevos contra el atletico..como hace 2 temporadas



Dije el Levante como podia haber dicho el Osasuna.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

El Atleti pasa a cuartos sin necesidac de robontadas ni farsas ni cosas de esas raras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

jugando al júrgol, con mucho carácter


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Calentita


----------



## GaryPeaton (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

El Reinildo ese es del Atleti de to la vida. alucinante lo rápido que ha encontrao su sitio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene marronizar 


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como ha cambiado la afición del united, era una de las más respetadas de Europa.



un país.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Judas Iscariote que siempre dice que el Atleti hace partidazos cuando hace mierdas infectas, hoy que ha hecho un gran partido dirá que ni el Brasil de Pelé del 70 llega al nivel del Atleti.



Hoy no han hecho una pvta mierda, mandragora pvra y dvra


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

Al jilo del Atleti sólo entra peña con el culo escocido o k?

El campeón de lija está en cuartos de champions por sus propios méritos. Porque tiene que estar ahí. Es lo que hay


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

y ahora a preparar el partido contra el rayo, que nos lo van a poner igual o más complicao.

partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

Lo único que nos ha sorprendido hoy es que el árbitro ha estado correcto en todo momento. sin afán de protagonismo, sin liarla, controlando el partido con mucha madurez y profesionalidad. Vamos, lo que se espera de un árbitro. No se ha inventado nada, ha pitado igual para los dos equipos, ha pitado las cuatro faltas que ha habido, no nos ha empapelado a tarjetazos sin saber por qué, no ha expulsado a nadie por capricho...lo único que se podría mencionar son los tacos que le han puesto a Griezmann en la rodilla, podía haber mostrado una tarjeta.

Un arbitraje que los Atléticos no recordábamos.

Un arbitraje inesperadamente normal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Mar 2022)

Inyustisia





__





La frustración de Cristiano con el Atlético celebrando en el campo: y un gesto al irse que lo dice todo


Cristiano Ronaldo se marchó frustrado del césped de Old Trafford tras caer eliminado a manos del Atlético de Madrid. Tras ganar a los rojiblancos en cinco ocasiones en Champions Le




www.marca.com





Shiuuuuuu


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

Felicidades atleticos, no me parece suerte la clasificacion, en todo caso suerte para los ingleses de haber quedado 1-1en Madrid.

Me da a mi que ninguno de los que quedan en el bombo quiere al atletico. Honestamente creo que tiene todo para plantarse en la final y acabar la tarea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

El Atleti se muestra como un equipo. y tener un equipo que es un equipo es el sueño de un entrenador.

puedes tener muchos jugadores, pero no todos tienen un equipo. Eso se está viendo en la Champions


----------



## petro6 (16 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti se muestra como un equipo. y tener un equipo que es un equipo es el sueño de un entrenador.
> 
> puedes tener muchos jugadores, pero no todos tienen un equipo. Eso se está viendo en la Champions



Ánimo, a ver si en éste siglo sí conseguís una Champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ánimo, a ver si en éste siglo sí conseguís una Champions.



lo que tenemos claro es que no nos la van a regalar


----------



## petro6 (16 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo que tenemos claro es que no nos la van a regalar



Jugando con tres centrales seguro que no...jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Jugando con tres centrales seguro que no...jajaja



no nos van a regalar nada


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Como todos sois bilingues por el foro, pongo las portadas de inglaterra, todas apuntan a cristiano


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Mar 2022)

Next


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Mar 2022)

Despues de joder el escudo, esto...


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*No sé cómo llegó vivo Simeone al vestuario*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No sé cómo llegó vivo Simeone al vestuario*



Poco me parece, nada supera la estaca de Sevilla


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*Nunca juegues contra Oblak un 15 de marzo*


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Esta ganando 0-1 el atletico juvenil al borusia dormudnt en cuartos de la youth league, en casa del equipo aleman, falta 10 min pa terminar


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

YOUTH LEAGUE | DORTMUND 0 - ATLETI 1

*El Atlético sueña en grande*

El club rojiblanco se mete por primera vez en su historia en la final four de la Youth League. Currás marcó de penalti después de que Iturbe, el muro colchonero, parase otro.

Todavia el equipo juvenil consigue la champions antes que el equipo grande


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> YOUTH LEAGUE | DORTMUND 0 - ATLETI 1
> 
> *El Atlético sueña en grande*
> 
> ...



la seleccion sub 21 tuvo que ganar algo para que luego se gane de mayores


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

no quiero que nos toque el Villareal. no me apetece que el Atleti se enfrente a ellos ni en cuartos ni en semis si llegan ambos.

el trampas tampoco me apetece nada, porque ahí ya entran en juego variables muy extrañas que ocurren en los partidos contra ellos en champions que me dan mucha pereza.

del resto no me gusta ninguno y está lleno de cocos bastante chungos, pero prefiero otra cosa antes que el Villareal o el trampas. 

No me apetece equipos de lija en champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

lo que tengo claro es que si nos tocan equipos de lija van a ser partidos salvajes, como nos juegan al Atleti en la lija todos últimamente, que se creen que tienen barra libre para jugarnos con toda la violencia que les de la gana y van a ser partidos feos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

prefiero casi a un coco de los que acojonan por su júrgol antes que a un equipo lija y que sea lo que tenga que ser


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

Si nos toca un Villareal hipermotivao sin nada que perder, to el monopolio de la prensa merengue hezpañorda echando pestes contra nosotros, lo estoy viendo, y no me apetece na ese rollo.


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

*El Atlético sigue conquistando estadios de la Premier*


----------



## petro6 (17 Mar 2022)

El Paleti es el equipo escoba: Suele quitar de en medio nuestros peores rivales en Chempions. Son cómo los peces rémora esos que te limpian la mierda de los pieses..


----------



## Suprimo (17 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Paleti es el equipo escoba: Suele quitar de en medio nuestros peores rivales en Chempions. Son cómo los peces rémora esos que te limpian la mierda de los pieses..



El United tiene posibilidades reales de no acceder a la Champions el próximo año, no han eliminado a ningún coco


----------



## petro6 (17 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El United tiene posibilidades reales de no acceder a la Champions el próximo año, no han eliminado a ningún coco



He dicho que suele. Otros años se ha quitado de en medio al Bayern o al Farsa..al Liverpool, Varios de los cocos,par luego ganarles a ellos en los cruces,,


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

*"Dale, loco, vení."*


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

El rayo es el siguiente, que no nos lo van a poner fácil.

partido a partido.


----------



## tururut12 (17 Mar 2022)

He hecho un sorteo paco en mi casa y el resultado ha sido éste:

Llave 1
Benfica-Villarreal
Chelsea-Atlético

Llave 2
Bayern-Real Madrid
Manchester City-Liverpool


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

el partido del rayo no va a ser sensillo. el rayo juega complicao para los rivales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el partido del rayo no va a ser sensillo. el rayo juega complicao para los rivales.



Más en su campo de futbolín que debería ser ilegal


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

el partido contra el rayo es importante. hay que sacar 3 puntos.

se enfrentan el trampas con el farsa y el cerdilla con la roñas suciedac.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Mar 2022)

hay que jubar con cavesa y precisión hartística


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

*El Atleti por fin consigue eliminar al Bicho*


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

mañana avrá sorpresón de los que no se podían de saver y dos de los equipos de la lija se van a enfrentar en cuartos


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

tranpas - Chelsi
Citi - Atleti 
Villareal - Bayer


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

y en semis derbi, si es que pasan ambos sendos


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

Y el tranpas jueba la vuelta de cuartos en casa


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y el tranpas jueba la vuelta de cuartos en casa



Y el atletico tmb, no te digo la que hay


----------



## artemis (18 Mar 2022)

al trampas siempre el sorteo mas benévolo, el chelsea que no puede vender entradas....


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

No pasa ningún español a semis


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

pues se nos han quedao unos cuartos bonitos, como para pensar en semis...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

Lo primero ganar al rayo. Eso de momento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No pasa ningún español a semis



Depende de si el Bayern llega agotado con tropecientas bajas como en años anteriores..


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

Pa mí que el Villareal se planta en semis


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

del tranpas - Chelsi no opino. ni idea qué pasará ahí. quién sabe?

y del Citi - Atleti, me gusta que sea difísil y poco más puedo disir


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Depende de si el Bayern llega agotado con tropecientas bajas como en años anteriores..



Hay parón internacional para jugar pachangas, recuerdo


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No pasa ningún español a semis



Eso mismo se decia de octavos y pasaron los 3 al final  

united, juventus y PSG

city, chelsea y bayern munich

No veo tanta diferencia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay parón internacional para jugar pachangas, recuerdo



Hubiera gustado con el Polonia Rusia...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso mismo se decia de octavos y pasaron los 3 al final
> 
> united, juventus y PSG
> 
> ...



Pensaba que la vuelta era en Londres, luego han confirmado que sería en el Bernabeu y ahora dicen que en Londres
A Atleti le doy 25% (mínimo pierde un partido) y al Picharreal ni eso, que hagan algo digno y para casa, nada de que les metan 8 goles


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

El Shity tiene partido con el Liverpul en la champions, puede habar sorpresas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> del tranpas - Chelsi no opino. ni idea qué pasará ahí. quién sabe?
> 
> y del Citi - Atleti, me gusta que sea difísil y poco más puedo disir



El city es el que mejor nos viene de los 4 cocos.
El mandril si el chelsea juega como contra nosotros cae facil.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El city es el que mejor nos viene de los 4 cocos.
> El mandril si el chelsea juega como contra nosotros cae facil.



bueno, ya veremos.

digo que me gusta el City porque es difísil y me gusta el júrgol y competir y ver a mi Atleti plantando cara a los mejores. Pero vamos, que tranquilidad no me da ninguna ninguno de los equipos que hay en cuartos y menos el City.

y lo que queda...

lo mejor que podemos hacer es mirar al rayo que de momento es nuestro siguiente City en la lija.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Pues los que querian sentenciar al cholo: ha relanzado al atleti en liga y metido en cuartos de champions


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

*Duelo de estilos*


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

el rayo está salivando ahora mismo y nosotros distraidos.


----------



## Terminus (18 Mar 2022)

Guardiola hijo de puta


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Simeone ha optado por mantener lo que funciona. *El técnico del Atlético ha repetido el mismo once del partido de esta semana ante el Manchester United.*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Llego ahora y con conexión buena...tenemos que ganar


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Ya sabía yo que hoy vuelve a tocar un 0-0


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

penalti, buenas noches...


----------



## artemis (19 Mar 2022)

Puto munuera otra vez nos está robando... Dos penaltis ya


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalti, buenas noches...



Buenas noches y expulsion


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Estan zurrando a joao pero bien. Al menos ya ha provocado 2 amarillas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

este campo de FUTBOLIN deberia estar prohhidido...


----------



## artemis (19 Mar 2022)

Hijo de puta, le perdona la expulsión


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan zurrando a joao pero bien. Al menos ya ha provocado 2 amarillas...



Es que no hay otra forma de pararlo. O hacen eso o les mea a todos


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que no hay otra forma de pararlo. O hacen eso o les mea a todos



Cada vez tiene mas nivel...


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cada vez tiene mas nivel...



Desde luego que lo tiene...

y para proteger al jugador de las patadas está el árbitro...otra cosa ya es que cumpla con su deber


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Bueno qué, ¿van a hacer algo más?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

uy luis suarez....


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Coño esta noche nadal alcaraz.,..


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

15 minvtos quedan y ahí siguen


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Coño esta noche nadal alcaraz.,..



Pues el otro partido van por el inicio del segundo sec, esperaté que no empiece a las 12


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Con diec y ni aun asín se anima el partido


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con diec y ni aun asín se anima el partido



El partido no se tiene que animar se tiene que terminar


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El partido no se tiene que animar se tiene que terminar



Pidiendo la hora y haciendo los cambios en el dto


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Ayyy Luis Suárez


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Pero que gol ha tenido


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Madre del jamón hermoso qué manera de sufrir


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

San Oblak salvando una pvta mierda de partido


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 15 minvtos quedan y ahí siguen



Unocerismo... Toca sufrir...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Nos ponemos terceros


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Mar 2022)

Venga 3 puntos a pesar del arbitrucho


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Mañana que empaten y a correr


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2022)

A 8 del Trampas (si les ganamos en casa). Hay liga


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos ponemos terceros



Pues a falta del partido binomio, el Zevilla ya no es garantía de nada y er Betí va en caída libre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues a falta del partido binomio, el Zevilla ya no es garantía de nada y er Betí va en caída libre



el sevilla apuesto a que se le lesionaran 2 jugadores mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Yo era socio abonado del rayo, hace como 10 años.

El abono para todo el año incluía el fútbol femenino y alguna eliminatoria de la copa del rey, costaba 90 euros al año.

Era un chollo, la chica que me acompañaba por entonces media 1'60, yo tenía aún cara juvenil, quién haya estado allí, sabe que antes había dos señores mayores, pero muy mayores, haciendo los abonos, dos abuelos, por cada abono que tenian que meter en la máquina podía pasar 30 minutos...aún no estaba informatizado el sistema, tenían máquinas para meter el abono y el resto lo apuntaban a mano

Los 90 euros era de la llamada grada joven de animación...para sacartelo tenías que tener menos de 18 años, nosotros teníamos ya por entonces 26 años, nunca nos pidieron DNI, solo nos miraban y se lo creian      estaban fatal los señores estos.

Esa técnica la hicimos durante varios años, hasta que subieron a primera y de 90 euros paso a 400 entonces les mandamos a la mierda.


Aunque como la tecnología no había llegado allí lo mejor era traer a todos tus amigos a ver el fútbol y cobrarles a cinco euros la entrada, para ella era un chollo para nosotros otro.
Pasaba uno, su Ia a la primera planta y tiraba el abono, así hasta diez colegas cada fin de semana, 50 euros.

El año que subieron a primera digitalizaron los tornos:


----------



## barullo (19 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A 8 del Trampas (si les ganamos en casa). Hay liga



Hay liga si Barsa, Aleti y Sevilla le ganan el partido de vuelta y le quitan 9 puntitos mu ricos

De esa forma otros equipos más modestos pueden albergar esperanzas de ganarles si ven que los grandes le meten mano

Pero vamos que nosotros nos desconectamos de la liga con la rachita de 4 derrotas seguidas más otra increible contra el levante o Mallorca


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Lo dicho, el partido de Nadal a las 12


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay liga si Barsa, Aleti y Sevilla le ganan el partido de vuelta y le quitan 9 puntitos mu ricos
> 
> De esa forma otros equipos más modestos pueden albergar esperanzas de ganarles si ven que los grandes le meten mano
> 
> Pero vamos que nosotros nos desconectamos de la liga con la rachita de 4 derrotas seguidas más otra increible contra el levante o Mallorca



Recuerdo que el amego está lesionado y mañana es día de tirarse al svelo lleno de valors


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo era socio abonado del rayo, hace como 10 años.
> 
> El abono para todo el año incluía el fútbol femenino y alguna eliminatoria de la copa del rey, costaba 90 euros al año.
> 
> ...



Queremos fotos de las chicas no de tu dedo


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues la otra semi ha concluido con la derrota del turco-chino


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues la otra semi ha concluido con la derrota del turco-chino



Semi? creia que nadal y alcaraz jugaban la final...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Semi? creia que nadal y alcaraz jugaban la final...



La finales se juegan los domingos salvo lluvia que se va al lunes


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Mar 2022)

partidazo del atleti.
todos los partidos del Atleti en lija son auténticos partidazos teniendo en cuenta las cosas tan raras... que nos han sucedido cada jornada desde que empezó la temporada. Por ello cada partido del Atleti tiene que ser un partidazo para rascar cada punto. mucho mérito. mucho mucho mérito el Atleti. los puntos que saca el Atleti valen mucho. y ahí está, sacando partidos a pesar de todo. jugando con cabeza y las cosas muy claras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Queremos fotos de las chicas no de tu dedo




Menudas ROCIADAS con las vallecanas, todas por aquel entonces podemitas, solo tenías que decir lo "bueno" que era el papo iglesias y que iba a cambiar el país y no sé qué más mierdas y ya te asegurabas la rociada.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> partidazo del atleti.
> todos los partidos del Atleti en lija son auténticos partidazos teniendo en cuenta las cosas tan raras... que nos han sucedido cada jornada desde que empezó la temporada. Por ello cada partido del Atleti tiene que ser un partidazo para rascar cada punto. mucho mérito. mucho mucho mérito el Atleti. los puntos que saca el Atleti valen mucho. y ahí está, sacando partidos a pesar de todo. jugando con cabeza y las cosas muy claras.



¿Está bien? ¿te ha pasado algo? ¿te han robado la cuenta? No has hablado de la _amarilla _del asqueroso de Correa, que menvda casualidac le convocó Argentina y se borra del próximo partido



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudas ROCIADAS con las vallecanas, todas por aquel entonces podemitas, solo tenías que decir lo "bueno" que era el papo iglesias y que iba a cambiar el país y no sé qué más mierdas y ya te asegurabas la rociada.



En el 2010 no estaba ni en la tuerka, troll


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Mar 2022)

Ole Ole Ole, Cholo Simeone!!!

equipazo

Atleeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeti


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Está bien? ¿te ha pasado algo? ¿te han robado la cuenta? No has hablado de la _amarilla _del asqueroso de Correa, que menvda casualidac le convocó Argentina y se borra del próximo partido




ein?? 
qué dices tú?

A Correa le han expulsao. a alguno tenían que expulsar. la semana pasada le tocó al canterano y por poco a reinildo. y la anterior...y la anterior...? nos empapelan a tarjetazos por decreto o algo en lija. es espeluznante. mientras a otros les sostienen o les fomentan...es muy raro yo no digo na. esto el equipo parece que ya lo ha entendido. la lija para el Atleti parece que es un poco así. por eso, mucho mérito cada partido del Atleti. De otro modo seríamos líderes desde hace meses. está todo dicho en el jilo desde que comenzó la temporada. 

El Atleti a lo suyo, partido a partido.


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Recuerdo que el amego está lesionado y mañana es día de tirarse al svelo lleno de valors



El mandril sin ese en concreto tiene de sobra este año para ganar a este barsa en construcción.

Se han recuperado un poco por Xavi, por los fichajes que han venido, Démbele que ha espabilado un poco también y por los capotes que les echan los arbitros, pero no les da para ganar al madrí este año. O eso me parece. Y como no contraten a Haaland o alguién sobresaliente que las enchufe van a tragar mucha mierda en el futuro.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Ayer el HDLGP...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

_Tarjeta roja por dirigirse al árbitro en los siguientes términos..._

Básicamente el asqueroso de Correa se ha borrado del siguiente partido de liga como dije ayer y por cierto se van a echar mvcho de menos esos pvntos que se pierden como el Levante o el Granada a final de temporada, básicamente por trisómicos


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

y el canterano también cuando le expulsaron la pasada jornada, se borro? o a Joao también cuando le expulsaron? y a los que han ido expulsando por caprichito toda la temporada...? y el diluvio de tarjetazos cada jornada por decreto?

venga, que si, que la calima de tarjetazos al Atleti es culpa del Atleti...claaaaaro
si mo fuera por el acoso arbitrario seríamos líderes de la lija. y lo sabe toermundo, que no engañáis a nadie
Atleeeeti


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Mar 2022)

Jajajajaj Podeguarrosssss


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Mar 2022)

Que ladren todo lo que quieran, estar en eliminatoria contra estos presupuestos tiene mucho merito y el salto económico en 10 años ha sido brvtal.
Le comeis los huevos a Simeone.

"_La consultora Deloitte, una de las más prestigiosas del mundo, ha vuelto a publicar su estudio anual 'Football Money League' y coloca al Atlético de Madrid en el 13º puesto de los clubs más potentes en lo económico, con unos ingresos de 332,8 millones de euros.

El Manchester City figura como el club más rico de Europa por primera vez, con unos ingresos de 644 millones de euros en la temporada 2020-2021, seguido del Real Madrid, que figura en segundo lugar con 640,1 millones.

El club inglés lidera por primera vez el estudio, en el que releva al Barcelona, que la encabezó la temporada anterior y el City fue sexto. El club azulgrana figura ahora en cuarta posición, tras la bajada de sus cifras de 715 a 582 millones de euros.

Tras el Real Madrid y el Bayern Múnich alemán en tercera posición, con 611,4 millones€, aparecen el Manchester United (558 millones€), PSG (556 millones€), el Liverpool (550 millones€), el Chelsea (493 millones€), el Juventus (433 millones€) y el Tottenham Hotspur (406 millones€) para completar las diez primeras posiciones."_


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

*Simeone rompe la banca*

Según un informe de *L'Équipe*, el argentino percibe* 3,3M€* al mes, el triple que* Ancelotti* (910.000). *Guardiola* (1,89M€, el más caro de la Premier), *Klopp* (1,4m€) y *Conte* (también 1,4M€).

Gana el cholo mas que toda la plantilla del atleti junta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Simeone rompe la banca*
> 
> Según un informe de *L'Équipe*, el argentino percibe* 3,3M€* al mes, el triple que* Ancelotti* (910.000). *Guardiola* (1,89M€, el más caro de la Premier), *Klopp* (1,4m€) y *Conte* (también 1,4M€).
> 
> Gana el cholo mas que toda la plantilla del atleti junta



Es lógico. La estrella es él. Sin él el pateti volvería a ser un equipo vulgar. Que le pregunten a Gil.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

*La nueva camiseta del Atlético*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La nueva camiseta del Atlético*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Mar 2022)

Kalise para todos!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Patxin (27 Mar 2022)

Señores, vamos a quedar terceros en la Liga, nos llevamos la Champions, la Supercopa de Europa y el mundialito. Somos el puto Atleti y por ende, los mejores.


----------



## Patxin (27 Mar 2022)

La cara arriba.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

ATLETI ❤


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

Arbitro calbo regala liga a los mandriles


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Arbitro calbo regala liga a los mandriles



no estoy viendo el partido del trampas. Qué calbo, el mismo calbo que nos la intenta liar siempre con furia porcina?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no estoy viendo el partido del trampas. Qué calbo, el mismo calbo que nos la intenta liar siempre con furia porcina?



El micsmo calbo


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no estoy viendo el partido del trampas. Qué calbo, el mismo calbo que nos la intenta liar siempre con furia porcina?



Si, ya sabíamos que este esta en la nómina del trampas, como Hernández Hernández del trampes


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, ya sabíamos que este esta en la nómina del trampas, como Hernández Hernández del trampes



Y el jefe de todos g|l manzanas el trisomico con silbato


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

PVTA vergüenza de campeonato


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Estos son los elegidos por Simeone: *Oblak; Vrsaljko, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, Lodi; Kondogbia, Marcos Llorente, Lemar; João Féliz y Griezmann.*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estos son los elegidos por Simeone: *Oblak; Vrsaljko, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, Lodi; Kondogbia, Marcos Llorente, Lemar; João Féliz y Griezmann.*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

Penalty, penalty, penalty y asin hasta que ganen


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Está Madrit lleno de carteles asín


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

El trampas está imparaple, insuperaples.

3 peñaltis? pocos me paresen


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.top


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Por quien ha sido el minuto de silencio?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por quien ha sido el minuto de silencio?



El padre del Cholo


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El padre del Cholo



Asi lloraba. Su vida ha cambiado...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA
> 
> 
> Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.
> ...



Tiene pinta q el atletico va a tirar la primera parte hoy. Gol anulado por fuera de juego


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Y golazo de cabeza


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

Pium Pium Pium


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

gol


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y golazo de cabeza



Esta en forma el portugues y con mucha confianza


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Estos nos ganaron en la primera vuelta no?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estos nos ganaron en la primera vuelta no?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Creo que fue la primera ostia esta liga, y el alaves entró en crisis


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Muy bien el joao, es un crack...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Penalty? Que le pasa al edgar ese subnormal?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Todos esos cabezazos luego cuentan con la edad, es como los boxeadores La mayoria acaban zumbados y con ictus...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Creo que fue la primera ostia esta liga, y el alaves entró en crisis



Siii perdio 1-0 el atletico, una buena hostia


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Van a jodernos a joao al final los etarras estos... Bueno, que alava es castilla...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii perdio 1-0 el atletico, una buena hostia



Es que estos partidos, hay que meterles 2 para el descanso y la segunda parte marearlos, pero si no atacas... Hoy hay otro animo...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que estos partidos, hay que meterles 2 para el descanso y la segunda parte marearlos, pero si no atacas... Hoy hay otro animo...



Justo como no marque el segundo y mate el partido, el alaves le puede pegar algun susto con solo el 1-0


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todos esos cabezazos luego cuentan con la edad, es como los boxeadores La mayoria acaban zumbados y con ictus...



Versaliko con mareos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, Joselu ha fichado por el Espanyol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

por supuesto los vascos tirandose al suelo arruinando el partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Buena primera mitad del Atleti en un partido incomodísimo en el que parece imposible hilvanar una jugada sin que se produzcan encontronazos.
Demasiados esfuerzos en todas partes para intentar que se mueva el balón más de dos pases.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

Unocerism0 y sufrimiento, no tenemos un calbo pitapenaltys


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

A ver si en la segunda mitad no hay barra libre de pegar a Joao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

ala 1 minuto de la segunda parte y otro del alaves tirado al suelo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Me estoy quedando dormido y no cvlpa al 100% del Atleti


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Lo de este Bastardo hijo de puta es para matarlo.... Le pisan y quitan la bota y no pita falta...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Ha sido surrealista sí


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me estoy quedando dormido y no cvlpa al 100% del Atleti



A tu edad ya a estas horas es normal.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Me anima ver la MotoGP y el inútil de Marc Marquez y no tengo sonido con el Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

jugadon de joao con caño included...


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me anima ver la MotoGP y el inútil de Marc Marquez y no tengo sonido con el Atleti



Yo los partidos en el Metropolitano elijo en Movistar el sonido ambiente con la barra de sonido,oyes todo el ambiente y te ahorras a los periolistos


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

De Paul de espectador en vez de defender


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

¿Y perderse a Maldino no dar ni una? 

Empata el Alavés


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Empato el alaves, ahora se pone interesante


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Llorente tiene que espabilar


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

El árbitro en cinco minutos esta intentando chutar a Oblak, menudo hdlgp


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Perdieron con el último de la liga y ahora están a vueltas con el penúltimo


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Nunca pensé que iba a decir esto, pero se echa de menos a Herrera


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Me tiene intrigado que repitan tanto el gol del Alavés


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Buen cambio, Llorente estaba out


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2022)

y otro vasco por los suelos


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Penalty pa el atletico, que raro


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Perdieron con el último de la liga y ahora están a vueltas con el penúltimo



Tambien con el mallorca... PEnalty..


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Penalty pa el atletico, que raro



Tu has visto como le ha dejado la media de la patada que le ha metido?


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Gol del uruguayo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Penalty pa el atletico, que raro



1 link mega 100% real no feik


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Mu bien Cunha
y Suárez no perdona


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Brutalerrimo penalti,hacía tiempo que no veía pitar algo tan absurdo (no,los del Madrid no son comparables a este)


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

patadon a Cunha en la espinilla, le rompe la media del patadón. Penalti como tres castillos gigantes


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

TEnia que haber palmado hoy el magerit...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEnia que haber palmado hoy el magerit...



Meh, esta semana hay Champions y se trasca la magedia


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Nunca pensé que iba a decir esto, pero se echa de menos a Herrera



Jamás guacamayo malo koke malo


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Otro chicharro del menino joa felix, se acabo el partido


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Pole de Espargaró y casi a la vec el tercero


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

que bueno es!
qie bueno es!

*Joao Maravillao*


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

joder acunha...


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

uuuffff Carrasco la ha tenido


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pole de Espargaró y casi a la vec el tercero



Ha habido triplete de pole españolas en las 3 categorias


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Mallorca, Español, Granada, At Bilbado

Viene toda la serie de partidos paco


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Suárez
matador


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Al final hay goleada


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Y un cuarto gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Todo el equipo impecable. Mucho esfuerzo en todas partes para que el balón llegue arriba.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Un gol mas y adelantamos al sevilla dice la cope...


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Lo de Joao es un escándalo, cómo se va de los contrarios con cañitos y autopases de lujo y necesarios, no para lucirse, sino porque es la única solución. Es un espectáculo


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un gol mas y adelantamos al sevilla dice la cope...



Si, y al final no pudo ser, sexta victoria consecutiva del atletico en liga

a ver el martes contra el city


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

joder como esta el joao... Final...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Vaya imagen exterior del estadio, la gente saliendo como hormigas...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Mañana que empaten los lazis con los Andaluces...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder como esta el joao... Final...



No sé si va por los 10 goles, sigue siendo una media bajísima


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

un partido incomodísimo, el arbitriaje...pues como siempre, barra libre de faltas gratis para ellos permanentes...demasiado esfuerzo para mover el balón. Pero bueno, sudando acaba llegando


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno nosotros hemos hecho lo nuestro, ahora la presión para los que juegan mañana


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mañana que empaten los lazis con los Andaluces...



Va a estar interesante el barcelona sevilla mañana, aunque el sevilla no gana en el camp nou en liga desde la temporada 2002-03


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Joao dice que partido a partido y con los pies en el suelo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Me alegra lo bien que ha saltado Carrasco y Cunha al campo, los 2 goles de Suárez, Joao Feliz Maravillao, y bueno, todo el equipo miy metido en el partido. Estos partidos se ganan si el equipo te sostiene y se juega con cabeza


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Vamos Cholo, partido a partido!

*Atleeeeti*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Abr 2022)

El mandril aplicando la teoría de sanchismo...me lo llevo y pa la saca.
PLS


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2022)

Queridos amigos rojiblancos burbujeros, me van a sobrar dos entradas para el partido del Atleti-Manchester City del 13 de abril.
Pensé que podría ir, pero al final no será así.
He pensado en darle la opción a que vaya alguien de burbuja antes que vendérselas a alguien en otro lado. 

Ambas entradas están en un buen sector, tranquilo, con inmejorables vistas, en un lateral y son correlativas una de otra. Las tengo ya, en pdf, disponibles. Tengo opción de conseguir alguna más, si fuera necesario (hasta 4 máximo).

No quiero hacerme millonario, así que no las vendo a precio de oro. Su precio original en taquilla, es de 180 euros cada, para que os hagáis una idea de por dónde va el precio. El que esté interesado, que me mande un privado.

Si no puedo hacer esto en burbuja, pido perdón por anticipado y que se borre este mensaje.
Gracias.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Queridos amigos rojiblancos burbujeros, me van a sobrar dos entradas para el partido del Atleti-Manchester City del 13 de abril.
> Pensé que podría ir, pero al final no será así.
> He pensado en darle la opción a que vaya alguien de burbuja antes que vendérselas a alguien en otro lado.
> 
> ...



Gracias por acordarte...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a estar interesante el barcelona sevilla mañana, aunque el sevilla no gana en el camp nou en liga desde la temporada 2002-03



En el Campo Nuevo nadie va a puntuar en lo que queda de liga.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*Pep vs Simeone: "No puede ser verdad lo que estoy viendo"*

Es difícil encontrar dos estilos tan antagonistas como los que van a representar el City y el Atlético. Nada como aquel Bayern-Atleti de 2016 para retratarlo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

#AtléticoDeMadrid #AúpaAtleti #Atleti ❤


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos campeón,
Pongan huevos que hoy ganamos,
Estoy descontrolado,
Yo te quiero ver campeón!,
Jamás, jamás,
Te dejara esta hinchada,
En las buenas en las malas,
Nunca deja de animar...


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos que va a ser una jran noche


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*Simeone* elige a *Felipe* para suplir a *Giménez*, lesionado, y vuelve *Koke* tras su sanción. *Llorente* jugará en el centro del campo. *De Paul,* suplente. Arriba, *Griezmann* y *João*.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Ojo con Sterling vs Vrsaliko, veremos si no tiene que sacar a Wass de urgencia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2022)

Giménez se rompe más que una transmisión de super5


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos que va a ser una jran noche


----------



## LMLights (5 Abr 2022)

MISIÓN EN MANCHESTER II


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Simeone* elige a *Felipe* para suplir a *Giménez*, lesionado, y vuelve *Koke* tras su sanción. *Llorente* jugará en el centro del campo. *De Paul,* suplente. Arriba, *Griezmann* y *João*.



¿Felipe?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ojo con Sterling vs Vrsaliko, veremos si no tiene que sacar a Wass de urgencia



Me preocupan más las piscinas de Sterling.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Abr 2022)

Depende mucho del inicio. El Sity intentará tener el balon y comérselos en los primeros 20 minutos. Espero que el pateti haya aprendido de los partidos del liverpool.
Me temo que el pateti pretende estar todo el partido atrás.


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Vrsaljko de 3er central, sería lo suyo. Llorente de lateral

Y pone a Felipe. No sé...

De Paul titular.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2022)

Basicamente no dejar correr a los negratas de UK


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Felipe?



Es lo que hay


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Abr 2022)

buenas tardes, a meterle caña a los putos moros vaaamossss


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿No es un poco ultradefensivo?



Es lo que esta sacando ultimamente, carrasco está sancionado y peta el mediocampo a ver si robamos algun balon a estos meacolonias


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Abr 2022)

algún enlace pa los pobres?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Lodi de falso lateral


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*A defender se ha dicho*


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Llorente esta de lateral...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Uy el arbitro vaya falta ha pitado a llorente... Ya empezamos...


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Voy por el min 4 ¿como va todo en el futuro, caraestacas?


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2022)

El arbitro viene a jodernos.... ya lo ha dejado claro


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Voy por el min 4 ¿como va todo en el futuro, caraestacas?



7


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Voy por el min 4 ¿como va todo en el futuro, caraestacas?



9


----------



## fachacine (5 Abr 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> algún enlace pa los pobres?



Partido aquí:





__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl92.me





Ya está Simeone metiendo el autobús, joder qué cruz


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

FootyBite - Live Footy bite Soccer Streams Scores and News


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, HD streams and more for FREE.




original.footybite.cc





Ya sabeis


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 9



¿9 qué, andarrios?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Abr 2022)

Suerte a los colchoneros, espero que se carguen a los moros del City. He visto que esta jugado en la defensa el Felipe ese... que haya suerte.


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2022)

En MOVISTAR PLUS+ Cuartos de final: Manchester City-At. Madrid


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿9 qué, andarrios?



Era el minuto 9, ahora 12:30


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Con estos equipos no funciona el autobus, nos van a caer unos cuantos me temo...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

1er piscinazo de sterling


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con estos equipos no funciona el autobus, nos van a caer unos cuantos me temo...



Bueno el city esta temporada es de arreones de 20 min, q te mete dos o tres goles y luego no hace nada, si consigue aguantar el arreon, puede salir vivo de londres


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con estos equipos no funciona el autobus, nos van a caer unos cuantos me temo...



Falta lemar o de paul para combinar algo


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Era el minuto 9, ahora 12:30



Ya coño jajaja


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 Abr 2022)

Ojalá larguen a los mierdas de moritos y piratas


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Gol del Liverpul


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

Al Shitty le veo muy bien de PUSESIÓ. Es lo que importa.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al Shitty le veo muy bien de PUSESIÓ. Es lo que importa.



Lo iba a decir, un 75%... Y valors...


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2022)

Cualquier caida del city falta, patadas al atleti sigan sigan


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo iba a decir, un 75%... Y valors...



Ya ha subido 76%


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

uy se la han quitado a kondogbia...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

En el 35" nos activamos...


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el 35" nos activamos...



De la segunda parte


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De la segunda parte



Que no, ya veras...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Cerquita de empatar el Benfica


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

El liverpool ya gana 2-0 en campo del benfica, la perita en dulce era


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

golito de mané de cabeza...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

jo como han sacado ahora el balon al primer toque... Lo mejor que les he visto este año...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El liverpool ya gana 2-0 en campo del benfica, la perita en dulce era



Les quieren hacer un roto y acabar cuanto antes, literalmente este año se juegan la premier el Domingo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Lvego viene fulanito a hablar de autobuses...


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Pues acabo de cenar, y lo he hecho muy tranquilo, ningún disgusto para el aleti...


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Madre mia, esto es un autobus y lo demas tonteria, los 10 jugadores juntos del atletico


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 Abr 2022)

El city parece España en la euro, ni un tiro a puerta.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

El Atleti no tiene ni PUSESIÓ, ni VALORS, ni DOMINIO ni ESTILO DE PUSESIÓ, pero va a llegar a semifinales.

Pero vamos el Shitty, por PUSESIÓ debería ganar ya 8-0.


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, igualada la primera parte, 0 tiros a puerta de los dos equipos


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

A ver si elimináis a la marica mala de Sant Pedor y a su mamporrero Juan Malillo.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2022)

El autobús de Maguregui era un utilitario al lado de esto


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

un poco lo que se podía esperar de la primera parte. 

Muy bien el Atleti. Me ha gustado.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Gol del Benfica


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

El Atleti al menos tira a puerta, cosa que el Shitty ni se plantea.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Falta inventada...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Madre mía que peligro hay, bien Oblak


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Cunha moja esta noche


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Bueno cambios...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Pues el Liverpúl no va tambien como parece eh, les están plantando cara no como el Atleti


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Es ajedrez, no fútbol.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ya.......eso parece. Sera por temor a provocar repentinos.



Algunos de van al suelo, ensayando...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Pvto piscinas


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Anvlar al Shitty esta temporada no es moco de pavo, otra cosa es que sea entretenido...


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Algunos de van al suelo, ensayando...



Llevan ya 4 piscinazos descarados pidiendo penalty, VALORS.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Se jodió.
1-0

Firmo el final, ya.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

0-0 sigue el inventor del fútbol y el balón redondo. Grande Atleti.


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

Marca mongolo De bruyne.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2022)

Que vertical y que contundente es kdb,jugadorazo.


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Felipito como siempre


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

1-0 es bueno resultado pa el atletico


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Felipe es para echarlo de comer aparte... o para echarlo prácticamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 1-0 es bueno resultado pa el atletico



Hombre,tanto como bueno...dejémoslo en aceptable,si entra el segundo si pintaría muy feo


----------



## Sanctis (5 Abr 2022)

73 de posesión para el City.

Es como de locos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Abr 2022)

que faena, a ver si empata el atleti


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 1-0 es bueno resultado pa el atletico



Pero le obliga al cholismo a jugar de otra manera


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Es que el Atleti antes tenía arreones ofensivos, tras esa buena estructura defensiva y de contención y buen físico, te metía minutos de encare y llegadas. Desde hace tiempo nada de nada.


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Empieza a llegar el aleti


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero le obliga al cholismo a jugar de otra manera



Siempre confío en que Pep la cague.


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

Qué jracia me hacen los comentarios críticos de cuernitos que en París palmaron 1-0 y no pasaron de medio campo tócate los cojones


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

El Atletico es una verguenza. Que pase el City del independentista Catalan que al menos juega con un Español no como el Atletico que juega con 11 sudacas.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Siempre confío en que Pep la cague.



Está siendo un monólogo, así el único que la va a cagar es el Atleti, las contras son de chiste


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que el Atleti antes tenía arreones ofensivos, tras esa buena estructura defensiva y de contención y buen físico, te metía minutos de encare y llegadas. Desde hace tiempo nada de nada.



Joder,mucha exigencia veo yo aquí,le está plantando cara a uno de los tres mejores equipos de Europa en su campo,y la eliminatoria está lejos de estar resuelta,yo no lo llamaría nada de nada precisamente...

Y lo dice uno que espera que palmen...


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,mucha exigencia veo yo aquí,le está plantando cara a uno de los tres mejores equipos de Europa en su campo,y la eliminatoria está lejos de estar resuelta,yo no lo llamaría nada de nada precisamente...
> 
> Y lo dice uno que espera que palmen...



El equipo de los sudacas vs un equipo Europeo. Para esto quedo el Sudacas de Madrid


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está siendo un monólogo, así el único que la va a cagar es el Atleti, las contras son de chiste



Pep suele inventar "algo" en partidos de vuelta, que hunde a su equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

1-0 es perfectamente REMUNTAPLA.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

El asqueroso de Correa


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué jracia me hacen los comentarios críticos de cuernitos que en París palmaron 1-0 y no pasaron de medio campo tócate los cojones



Pero en el partido de vuelta luego remontaron  

Perder uno a cero con un partido de vuelta, siempre se puede remontar, y el atletico en casa, se puede crecer mucho y seguro que cambiaria de tactica para ganar


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,mucha exigencia veo yo aquí,le está plantando cara a uno de los tres mejores equipos de Europa en su campo,y la eliminatoria está lejos de estar resuelta,yo no lo llamaría nada de nada precisamente...
> 
> Y lo dice uno que espera que palmen...



Está compitiendo, eso está claro.


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Abr 2022)

Lo del Sudaca de Madrid es una verguenza. Un equipo de sudacas jugando a lo sudaca.

Donde esta ese viejo Atletico de Madrid de fuerza y Españolazos.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está siendo un monólogo, así el único que la va a cagar es el Atleti, las contras son de chiste



Lentisimos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2022)

Phil Phoden haciendo pupita...

El City está hasta arriba de buenos jugadores


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lentisimos...



Y erráticos de cojones

A pvnto de liarla el portero del Liverpul


----------



## Octubrista (5 Abr 2022)

Gana el city pero no está fino.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y erráticos de cojones
> 
> A pvnto de liarla el portero del Liverpul



Sin un plan, se ha visto en todas las contras...


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sin un plan, se ha visto en todas las contras...



*La estrategia de no tener estrategia*


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Y mvere el encuentro con el tercero del Liverpul, no lo merecen pero ahí están


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> con un 2-0 el atleti está afuera.



Y con un 1-1 esta dentro


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2022)

A mí Correa me gusta pero es que ese enanismo le limita mucho,a este nivel tiene que meterle a todas las revoluciones que de el motor para compensarlo...


----------



## barullo (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero en el partido de vuelta luego remontaron
> 
> Perder uno a cero con un partido de vuelta, siempre se puede remontar, y el atletico en casa, se puede crecer mucho y seguro que cambiaria de tactica para ganar



Cada uno juega con sus armas, el madrí tiene más y sin embargo no las desplegó

Mas que remontar (que al final lo hicieron) fué el PSG el que perdió la eliminatoria.

Es como cuando juegas al billar metiendo todas mientras el otro no mete ni una y luego la negra la metes en el agujero equivocado. Si el PSG machaca todas las que tuvo en París de qué cojones remonta el madrí.

Y hoy no ha sido así aqui.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y con un 1-1 esta dentro



Se trata de que se vaya atpc el Shitty, eh, ante todo eso


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

jajaja como calientan a Grealish cuando queda un puto minuto, yo lo flipo..


----------



## artemis (5 Abr 2022)

Todo para la vuelta en el Metropolitano


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

El Atleti solo tiene que ganar el partido. Y eso muchas veces lo consigues sin hacerlo bien y con suerte.

Hay mucha eliminatoria, más que antes de empezar la eliminatoria.


----------



## LMLights (5 Abr 2022)

Eliminatoria muy complicada pero no imposible. El publico atletico se tiene que hacer notar, es el partido del año.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

No es mal resultado, eliminatoria abierta.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

Se juegan la Premier y el Atleti juega con la broma esa que es el Mallorca, está mejor de lo que parece


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que gimenez esté listo porque filipito entre rifar balones y llegar tarde...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Abr 2022)

Buen resultado. Los colchoneros han estado muy timoratos, les ha faltado fe...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

Pues me parece que ha jugao mejor el Atleti sin el balón que el City con el balón, que se lo hemos cedido más que otra cosa. 

Me ha faltado ver alguna llegada más del atleti, pero bien planteado por el Cholo, tampoco nos ibámos a volver locos por un gol.

No está mal. Se supone que nos iban a meter 5 goles y no ha sido para tanto.


----------



## LMLights (5 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Buen resultado. Los colchoneros han estado muy timoratos, les ha faltado fe...



Les he visto los últimos 15 minutos que han bajado fisicamente más el atleti que el city. El resultado no es malo, para la vuelta llevar la iniciativa del atleti será un partido más dificil todavía, pero jugado EN CASA. Hace falta gol. COJONES, ÉPICA Y FE. Además no le va a quedar otra, ojo el atleti tiene calidad y galones SE PUEDE HACER.









Miguel Ángel Román: "Cuando salió la bola del City consideraba nulas las opciones del Atleti, pero hoy soy optimista"


El Himno de la Liga de Campeones de la UEFA sonará en unas horas en el City of Manchester. La obra sonora que Tony Britten llevó a cabo en 1992 será la antesala que enfrentará a Ma




www.marca.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

y alguna amarillita que le han perdonao al City, que bueno...


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

A medida que pasen los dias, al Atleti le va a gustar más el resulado y al City menos.

Además, como decis, el City tiene que ir el sábado a muerte, al Atleti le da igual porque la Liga no va a ganarla y va a ser muy raro que no haga top-4.

Antes de la eliminatoria lo veia 80-20, ahora lo veo 60-40.


----------



## Santutxu (5 Abr 2022)

Buena tactica la del Simeone, poner autobús, no pasar de medio campo y no tirar a puerta.

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

ej que er cholo, ej que...ej que...

dejad de llorar. Que esto es júngol y se trata de un partido de 180 minutos en principio. Primera parte en su campo muy bien planteada por el Cholo ante un equipo que se supone que son catedráticos del balón o yo qué sé qué dicen...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Abr 2022)

A mí me ha llamado la atención que los catedráticos del júnjol también practiquen el piscinazo. 

Si en lugar de regalarles el balón, lo movemos nosotros, pues yo qué sé si nos volvemos de allí con un peor o mejor resultado, no se puede de saber. El tema es que qyeda la vuelta y es una eliminatoria. 

El Cholo será lo que quieran decir los catedráticos, pero tonto no es ni va a tirar a la basura una eliminatoria en el primer partido. 

Yo he visto el partido que esperaba ver. No te digo que sea fantástico que nos marquen gol, ta claro, preferíría volver con un gol a favor en lugar de con un gol en contra. 

Si nos eliminan, que les cueste mucho. Y si podemos darles algún susto en el Metropolitano, pues se lo damos. Ya veremos.

partido a partido

*Atleeeeeeti*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Buena tactica la del Simeone, poner autobús, no pasar de medio campo y no tirar a puerta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



y que te caigan 3 goles como al benfica no?


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

El cholo ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer... no hay más. Otro asunto es que guste más o menos, o que lo de hoy esté bien para algunos, cuando lo plantean otros es un puto escándalo.

Pero ha competido, ha jugado sus cartas y ha contenido bastante bien al City. No es nada fácil jugar así, disputar un partido o una eliminatoria más bien a 180 min a un equipo como el del meacolonias eh.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

El Atleti juega al júnjol sin complejos.

Que tenemos equipo para lucirlo más ya lo sabemos. Tenemos equipazo. Pero ellos también tienen equipazo.

Les hemos regalado el balón y no nos lo agradecen.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y que te caigan 3 goles como al benfica no?



Será que no tengas cientos de mensajes llorando por autobuses contrarios...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

Dejar 


Suprimo dijo:


> Será que no tengas cientos de mensajes llorando por autobuses contrarios...



Que los negros ingleses corran en Inglaterra..mal..además tampoco es que el CITY achuchase...estuvo con el toque aburrido de del bosque


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Nos han ganado. Pero bueno, el partido nos ha servido también para aprender. Son muy buenos y tienen a un catedrático del júrgol de entrenador. Tenemos que seguir mejorando, como ha dicho el Cholo. 

Ahora a preparar el siguiente partido de lija con el Mallorca, que va a ser igual de complicado.

Partido a partido.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Pues no, más alla´del 2-0 no existe apvesta posible salvo que tengas menos de 12 años


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Concretamente todos llevan a la elimanación directa, ¿esto lo entiendes? El Atleti este año no le ha ganada a *NADIE*


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

pueden pasar muchas cosas en el Metropolitano, pero al final pasará uno la eliminatoria. 

Pero el partido más importante ahora es el siguiente partido, que creo que es el Mallorca y no nos lo van a regalar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Me encanta el Atleti. Me parece el equipo más divertido de Uropa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Pues les ponemos un autubús y un tractor o lo que sea y que alguien de los de arriba meta gol como sea. Hay que ganar ese partido.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues empieza por ahí, quieres que se tiren panales y que haya lotería ergo sois niños que confiais en aleatoriedades y os da un pálpito, nada de jugadones y posesiones largas

Paquismo extremo hasta las últimas consecuencias, mente = 10 años y cromos de panini abiertos hace meses, carne de casuchas de apvestas mierders que se anvncian con infraseres como el de la morena


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Los parridos de lija son complicadísimos. Es una locura. Son peligrosísimos todos. Y hay que hacer partidazos para sacar puntos aquí. No nos regalan na.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Abr 2022)

El resultado es cojonudo , a ver si os creéis que hemos jugado contra el celta o el cadiz


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Yo mañana voy a ver el Villareal, que me parece que va a ser un partidazo. A ver si se comen al coco


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

no sé, me da que va a ser más entretenido el partido de Villarreal. O se lleva una manta de goles o gana. En cualquier caso va a ser un partido divertido.

El otro partido me da a mí que va a salir un empate a cero o algo así, 1-1 y se decide to a la vuelta. No sé


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Abr 2022)

Simeone Vete ya!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> El resultado es cojonudo , a ver si os creéis que hemos jugado contra el celta o el cadiz



Hemos jugado contra un equipo que se gastó 120millones en el tipo que nos marco..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Concretamente todos llevan a la elimanación directa, ¿esto lo entiendes? El Atleti este año no le ha ganada a *NADIE*



Salvo al united....y al oporto....


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Simeone Vete ya!!




jajajajaj vikingos deseando que se vaya el Cholo.... Los perros ladrán, Sancho, señal que cabalgamos....


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Esta vez no nos harán jugar en Bucarest


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

*Autobús descripción gráfica*


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

menuda paliza nos dieron. Casi no tocamos balón en todo el partido.

a pesar de todo, salimos vivos por suerte.

ahora a preparar el partido contra el Mallorca, que va a ser igual o más complicado. 

partido a partido
Atleeeeeeeti


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaj vikingos deseando que se vaya el Cholo.... Los perros ladrán, Sancho, señal que cabalgamos....



Es que teniendo esa plantilla y jugar como con el Cholo, fichais a un Benitez y os sale mucho mas barato.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que vi ayer es que con todo el balón, el City no es un equipo tan peligroso. El Atleti con el limpiaparabrisas a baja intensidac y no tiraron a puerta hasta el min 60 o así y esa fue la única y una falta. Algo más?

cuando tratamos de montar algún contragolpe, no dudaron en soltar la patada, el agarrón y hacer algunas faltas bastante amarillas que no vieron.

Algunas cositas de lo que ocurrió ayer nos servirán para aprender y mejorar.


----------



## Eisenberg (6 Abr 2022)

De las veces que se tiraron los del City en el área buscando penalti mejor no hablar… grandes estrellas… de la interpretación.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

El júnjol catedrático ese del que hablan dejó algunas cositas un poco así como vulgares también


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

El próximo partido contra el mallorca hay que jubar con cabesa. Contra el Geta se quedaron con 10 a partir del min 60 o así y el portero, que es bastante bueno, paró un penalti y no recibieron gol hasta el 80.



no nos van a regalar nada


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> menuda paliza nos dieron. Casi no tocamos balón en todo el partido.
> 
> a pesar de todo, salimos vivos por suerte.
> 
> ...



eso de la paliza es muy relativo,
El Atleti salió a jugar a no atacar.
Sólo defender. y el City le dejó, sólo tiró dos veces a puerta.
Marcó porque la cagó un defensa.
No creo que fuese una paliza. El City salió a golear y no le salió.
Por ejemplo, el PSG ganó 1-0 al madrid en la ida, pero le pudo meter 5.
El City peligro real tampoco es que craese mucho.
El Atleti salió a no llevarse un saco, y le salió. Y a ver que pasa en la vuelta,
que el catedrático del fútbol la suele liar y al Atleti le vienen bien estos partidos en los que tiene que ganar si o sí.
Equipo hay para meter goles si se quiere.

No vi paliza ni palizo. Cada uno juega el fútbol que quiere o puede.
El Atleti hizo el suyo y si no llega a ser por una cagada de un suplente, le sale la jugada redonda.
Y si quieres ser campeón de Europa, pues tienes que ganar al Atleti,
que ya se cargó a Guardiola hace unos años con 18% de posesión.

Yo creo que pasa de ronda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> eso de la paliza es muy relativo,
> El Atleti salió a jugar a no atacar.
> Sólo defender. y el City le dejó, sólo tiró dos veces a puerta.
> Marcó porque la cagó un defensa.
> ...



Pero para los lisensiaos del balón, supongo que aparentemente pareció una paliza terripla. Yo tampoco la vi, pero bueno, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

Nos volvemos con un gol en contra que tampoco es para volverse locos, eso ta claro.

La eliminatoria va a depender de lo que el Atleti haya aprendido de la ida, que fueron bastantes cosas lo que nos mostró Guardiola. 

tenemos que mejorar. Pero después del partido con el mallorca, que es el más importante ahora.


----------



## chicken (6 Abr 2022)

El planteamiento de Simeone en el partido de ayer fue lamentable, más propio del Alavés o de la Ponferradina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

chicken dijo:


> El planteamiento de Simeone en el partido de ayer fue lamentable, más propio del Alavés o de la Ponferradina.



y esos equipos te pueden amargar cualquier partido. Las eliminatorias no se regalan. A nosotros al menos nadie nos regala na nunca.


----------



## Eisenberg (6 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> eso de la paliza es muy relativo,
> El Atleti salió a jugar a no atacar.
> Sólo defender. y el City le dejó, sólo tiró dos veces a puerta.
> Marcó porque la cagó un defensa.
> ...



Es que lo de la posesión a base de pases horizontales… estoy contigo en que anoche se jugó a lo que se debía, a tener margen para poder utilizar el factor campo. Y el Cholo será lo que se quiera, pero cuándo había estado el Atlético antes entre los 8 mejores de Europa??


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Por qué lo llaman metropolitano? No es el Wanda?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 Abr 2022)

Eisenberg dijo:


> Es que lo de la posesión a base de pases horizontales… estoy contigo en que anoche se jugó a lo que se debía, a tener margen para poder utilizar el factor campo. Y el Cholo será lo que se quiera, pero cuándo había estado el Atlético antes entre los 8 mejores de Europa??



La última vez, en el 97.
Al cholo lo que se le puede achacar son cagadas que ha hecho en momentos puntuales que han costado eliminatorias.
Pero muchas veces le ha salido bien, y si no se le va la pinza, el Atlético es candidato a ganar todo lo que juegue. Y en 2014 - 2017, hasta era uno de los favoritos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

El Atleti no tiene pretensiones de querer sentar cátedra ni nada deso. Nosotros vamos a competir, eso sí.

El Cholo quiere competir. Nunca ha dicho que él es el inventor de nada. No está engañando a nadie.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Me encanta el Atleti 
Estoy enamorao ♡
Amor incondicional


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

*Estilos opuestos*


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

No le deis más vueltas que el planteamiento era perfecto.

A un equipo más ambicioso les llenan la canasta de chicharros y a nosotros nos cayó uno y de casualidad.

Yo lo veo de puta madre en el Metropolitano


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por qué lo llaman metropolitano? No es el Wanda?



Te voy a contestar pero me escama bastante tu pregunta como a mala fé:

El estadio se llama Metropolitano, como el primer estadio que tuvo el club antes del Vicente Calderón (1966-2016)

Lo de Wanda es un nombre comercial contractual con la empresa china de mismo nombre, que cuando acabe el contrato espero que desaparezca


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te voy a contestar pero me escama bastante tu pregunta como a mala fé:
> 
> El estadio se llama Metropolitano, como el primer estadio que tuvo el club antes del Vicente Calderón (1966-2016)
> 
> Lo de Wanda es un nombre comercial contractual con la empresa china de mismo nombre, que cuando acabe el contrato espero que desaparezca



era a mala fe claramente,pero gracias por la info


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> era a mala fe claramente,pero gracias por la info



Ya lo imaginaba, pero así me marcaba un nuevo mensaje a mayor gloria del Calopecio


----------



## LMLights (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te voy a contestar pero me escama bastante tu pregunta como a mala fé:
> 
> El estadio se llama Metropolitano, como el primer estadio que tuvo el club antes del Vicente Calderón (1966-2016)
> 
> Lo de Wanda es un nombre comercial contractual con la empresa china de mismo nombre, que cuando acabe el contrato espero que desaparezca



Sácto.

EL FENÓMENO (1956) - Fernando Fernán Gómez



Por Reina Victoria - Guzmán El Bueno, muy cerquita del Cuartel de la Guardia Civil.

















Stadium Metropolitano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_Fue construido como parte de la urbanización Colonia del Metropolitano, que había sido promovida por la división inmobiliaria de la compañía Metropolitano Alfonso XIII (actual Metro de Madrid), de ahí su nombre. Se ubicaba en lo que hoy es la manzana que forman la plaza de la Ciudad de Viena (donde se encontraba el césped) y las calles Beatriz de Bobadilla (donde se encontraba la grada lateral, la cual era conocida despectivamente como la Jaula por los rivales), Santiago Rusiñol (donde se encontraba la tribuna cubierta y de autoridades), el Paseo de Juan XXIII (donde se encontraban los vestuarios, el marcador y la enfermería) y Conde de la Cimera (antes conocida como la calle Cañadas de San Isidro donde se encontraba la grada norte, conocida popularmente como la Gradona, la cual se construyó de una sola vez aprovechando el desnivel del terreno y medía 16 metros de altura originariamente).45 Junto a la Gradona, se encontraba el "Tendido de los Sastres" que estaba separado tan solo por una valla de la calle misma, lugar donde se encaramaban muchos para ver a su equipo sin tener que pagar. 

Durante la guerra civil española el estadio quedó prácticamente destrozado,4 al igual que todo el barrio donde se encontraba, por los efectos de los combates realizados en el frente de batalla ubicado en la cercana Ciudad Universitaria.7 Por esta razón, tuvo que jugar como local varios años hasta su reconstrucción en el Estadio de Chamartín (1939-1940) y en el Campo de Vallecas (1940-1943), donde se proclamó campeón de sus primeras Ligas. Tras la contienda, los terrenos del Metropolitano fueron adquiridos en 1941 por el Ejército del Aire ya que acababan de fusionarse los clubes Aviación Nacional y Athletic Club de Madrid en el Athletic-Aviación Club. El ejército adquirió los terrenos para el Patronato de Huérfanos y en 1942 reconstruyó el estadio con el apoyo de Infraestructura Aérea, en una actuación dirigida por el arquitecto Javier Barroso (delantero, medio y portero del primer equipo del Atlético de Madrid en la década de 1920 y posteriormente presidente del club entre 1955 y 1964). El club pagó desde entonces una buena renta al Patronato de Huérfanos por su uso.

Una vez que el 2 de octubre de 1966 el Atlético de Madrid consumara el traslado a su nuevo estadio junto al río Manzanares (posteriormente llamado Vicente Calderón), el Metropolitano fue demolido y sustituido por edificios de viviendas y oficinas. Como dato curioso, la nueva configuración de calles originadas tras la demolición y nuevas construcciones forma la silueta del escudo del Atlético de Madrid 



El ATLÉTICO AVIACIÓN








1958_
_Corría el año 1958 cuando a finales de abril el Atlético de Madrid decidió hacer una emisión de obligaciones con el fin de ampliar su estadio, el Metropolitano, para albergar a 114.000 espectadores. Las obras comprendían, además de la ampliación de las gradas, una gran plaza y el ensanchamiento de las calles adyacentes para absorber todo el movimiento de espectadores y vehículos. Según las notas de prensa las obras estaban muy avanzadas y esperaban tenerlo todo listo para la nueva temporada… _


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No le deis más vueltas que el planteamiento era perfecto.
> 
> A un equipo más ambicioso les llenan la canasta de chicharros y a nosotros nos cayó uno y de casualidad.
> 
> *Yo lo veo de puta madre en el Metropolitano*



Mira que soy del Atletico pero no entiendo que NADIE, despues de ver ayer al Villareal, el como jugo, el como planteo el partido, las oportunidades que tuvo, aun defienda a Simeone y sus planteamientos.

¿O me va a decir alguien que hay menos diferencia entre el Bayer y el Villareal que entre el City y el Atletico?, ¿o que el Villareal tiene mejor equipo y jugadores de mas calidad que el Atletico para poder jugarle asi al Bayer mientras el Atletico hace la mierda que hizo con el City?.

Que ya no cuela, joder, que la rata del Cholo juega asi porque le da la gana, no cuelan las excusas de falta de calidad en un equipo que tiene a Joao, Griezman, Correa, Koke, Lemar, De Paul, Herrera, Llorente, Carrasco y demas.

Simeone es un miserable y jugaria como jugo el martes aunque tuviera a Messi, Cristiano, Mbape, Pele y Maradona.

No entiendo como aun hay gente que aun le da coba al miserable este, el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo y el que peor juega teniendo en cuenta el equipo que tiene. Que juegue asi el Alaves contra el R Madrid tiene un pase, que juegue asi un equipo con una de las 10 mejores plantillas del mundo como es el Atletico en cuartos de Champions NO.

*No se como al Cholo no se le cae la cara al suelo de vergüenza despues de ver el partido de ayer del Villareal tras el partido de mierda y las excusas de mierda que puso el el martes contra el City.*

Es una pena que no nos eliminaran en la fase de grupos el dia del Oporto y que no nos quedemos fuera de Champions en liga y por lo menos nos libraramos de la rata esta..., pero ahora nos tocara tragar con unos cuantos años mas de jugar de puta pena y dar verguenza ajena como paso el martes...

Y sobre la frase de tu mensaje que he señalado en negrita decirte que el proximo miercoles, en el Metropolitano, haremos la misma puta mierda de partido y volveremos a terminar con un 20 % de posesion y sin haber tirado a puerta o sacado un corner o, a lo sumo, habiendo llegado un par de veces al area del City.

Parece mentira que despues de cosas como las del Chelsea el año pasado no conozcais al individuo este. Que no todos los dias es fiesta y la suerte que tuvimos con Bayer, Barcelona, Liverpool u Oporto y Manchester este mismo año no dura eternamente...


----------



## barullo (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mira que soy del Atletico pero no entiendo que NADIE, despues de ver ayer al Villareal, el como jugo, el como planteo el partido, las oportunidades que tuvo, aun defienda a Simeone y sus planteamientos.
> 
> ¿O me va a decir alguien que hay menos diferencia entre el Bayer y el Villareal que entre el City y el Atletico?, ¿o que el Villareal tiene mejor equipo y jugadores de mas calidad que el Atletico para poder jugarle asi al Bayer mientras el Atletico hace la mierda que hizo con el City?.
> 
> ...



Te comprendo, pero con esa fórmula le ha ido bien hasta ahora asi que ¿para qué cambiar?

Con el Lucho y la selección pasa lo mismo. Si con ese sistema y jugadores tiene buenos resultados pues todo lo demás es el recurso del pataleo.

A mi también me gustaría ver más alejria jugando y coger de la pechera y zarandear a los rivales, pero a su estilo también avanza el aleti asi que a callar.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*El vehículo del Cholo*


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te comprendo, pero *con esa fórmula le ha ido bien hasta ahora asi que ¿para qué cambiar?*
> 
> Con el Lucho y la selección pasa lo mismo. Si con ese sistema y jugadores tiene buenos resultados pues todo lo demás es el recurso del pataleo.
> 
> A mi también me gustaría ver más alejria jugando y coger de la pechera y zarandear a los rivales, pero a su estilo también avanza el aleti asi que a callar.



¿Que ha ido bien?, madre mia lo que hay que leer...

Pues ya esta, si para ti ir bien es lo que ha hecho el Atletico en los ultimos 5-6 años donde, teniendo un equipo y plantilla a la altura o, incluso, superior a la de R Madrid y Barcelona, solo hemos ganado una puta liga de chiripa (que casi perdemos por lo de siempre, por la rateria y cobardia del miserable que tenemos por entrenador) y una UEFA despues de hacer el ridiculo en la Champions pues cojonudo.

El Cholo se debio largar despues de perder la primera final de Champions o, a lo sumo, la segunda. Desde entonces cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ve que su ciclo esta acabado y que año tras año solo es alargar la agonia y ver si ganamos algo de casualidad como la liga del año pasado.

El Cholo es un entrenador de equipo pequeño, un Bordalas de la vida, un tecnico que va cojonudo y lo hace de puta madre en equipos pequeños que tienen que jugar de forma miserable y defensiva, por eso, cuando cogio al Atletico hace mas de 10 le fue de puta madre y fue la mejor eleccion posible, porque en esa epoca el Atletico estaba hundido, eramos un equipo pequeño que le venia de puta madre esa forma de jugar pero en cuanto el equipo crecio esa forma de jugar dejo de ser adecuada y el Cholo se volvio un inutil, un entrenador que no esta a la altura de su plantilla.

Tras la primera liga y la final de Champions o, a lo sumo, tras la segunda final perdida debio irse, se hubiera ido como un señor y hubiera quedado de puta madre. Ahora lo unico que hace es el ridiculo temporada tras temporada arrastrandose en la Champions haciendo el ridiculo con los otros grandes y cumpliendo el minimo expediente en la liga que es quedar entre los 4 primeros.

Eternamente agradecido al Cholo por los servicios prestados los primeros años pero ahora el equipo le queda grande. Es como si pone a un Mendilibar o a un Bordalas a entrenar al City o al Bayer.


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mira que soy del Atletico pero no entiendo que NADIE, despues de ver ayer al Villareal, el como jugo, el como planteo el partido, las oportunidades que tuvo, aun defienda a Simeone y sus planteamientos.
> 
> ¿O me va a decir alguien que hay menos diferencia entre el Bayer y el Villareal que entre el City y el Atletico?, ¿o que el Villareal tiene mejor equipo y jugadores de mas calidad que el Atletico para poder jugarle asi al Bayer mientras el Atletico hace la mierda que hizo con el City?.
> 
> ...



Gentuza como tu es la que sobra en el Metropolitano y que sobra en el Atleti, ni con Cholo ni con nadie. Eso no se dice a nadie, a NADIE, y menos a tu entrenador. Al tío que lleva 10 años haciendo que tu veas al más grande Atléti de la historia.

TU NO ERES ATLETICO!, tu eres una cosa que ya veremos en su momento como se trata pero tu fuera del Metropolitano si vas a eso. Y si yo fuera mañana a hacer algo con el tipo que peor me cae del Atleti yo también tendría que irme fuera del Metropolitano.

Y ya esta bien! con esto no se juega, no se puede seguir alimentando este plebiscito permanente.


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Gentuza como tu es la que sobra en el Metropolitano y que sobra en el Atleti, ni con Cholo ni con nadie. Eso no se dice a nadie, a NADIE, y menos a tu entrenador. Al tío que lleva 10 años haciendo que tu veas al más grande Atléti de la historia.
> 
> TU NO ERES ATLETICO!, tu eres una cosa que ya veremos en su momento como se trata pero tu fuera del Metropolitano si vas a eso. Y si yo fuera mañana a hacer algo con el tipo que peor me cae del Atleti yo también tendría que irme fuera del Metropolitano.
> 
> Y ya esta bien! con esto no se juega, no se puede seguir alimentando este plebiscito permanente.



Tu eres gilipollas.

No entiendo como despues de ver ayer al Villareal aun quedan imbeciles como tu que se tragan el discurso victimista del miserable que tenemos por entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*Guardiola habló de "prehistoria" sobre el planteamiento del Atleti*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Guardiola habló de "prehistoria" sobre el planteamiento del Atleti*



Siempre igual el soplapollas este con el Atleti.
Cuando estaba en el Bayer y perdió con el Atleti soltó lo de 
"HOY HA PERDIDO EL FÚTBOL"
Pues mira mariconazo, si con un 85% de posesión no ganas, el problema es tuyo.

Prehistoria dice.
No ha perdido y ya está llorando el catedrático.
Sabe que lo tiene jodido.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Siempre igual el soplapollas este con el Atleti.
> Cuando estaba en el Bayer y perdió con el Atleti soltó lo de
> "HOY HA PERDIDO EL FÚTBOL"
> Pues mira mariconazo, si con un 85% de posesión no ganas, el problema es tuyo.
> ...



El guardiola es un pamplina, le sigue coleando la eliminatoria que perdio con el bayern contra el atletico de madrid, que era super favorito para ganar la champions y al final se fue de alemania sin ella. Eso todavia le escuece mucho, pues que se rasque  

El cholo llevaba mucha razon en lo que dijo: cada equipo juega con sus armas y su sistema, si tuviera el cholo los jugadores del city, seria otro cantar. Aqui todo es valido, tanto el juego del city como el atletico, y mas teniendo en cuenta un partido de vuelta, no vas a perder ya la eliminatoria en la ida. A ver si en el wanda le sale un partido redondo al atletico, que puede y tiene capacidad para ello, apoyado de su publico y otra vez un equipo español elimina de la champions al guardiola


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas.
> 
> No entiendo como despues de ver ayer al Villareal aun quedan imbeciles como tu que se tragan el discurso victimista del miserable que tenemos por entrenador.



porque hablas en plural??? CIERVO

yo me quedo con el CHOLO, no me apetecen Ferrandos, Aguirres o Manzanos o peleles que hagan lo que les dice la prensa.... PIPERO, CIERVO Y PIPERO... menudo cancer estas hecho


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> porque hablas en plural??? CIERVO
> 
> yo me quedo con el CHOLO, no me apetecen Ferrandos, Aguirres o Manzanos o peleles que hagan lo que les dice la prensa.... PIPERO, CIERVO Y PIPERO... menudo cancer estas hecho



Hablo en plural porque hay muchos hijos de puta como tu que son fanaticos de la rata calva.

A ver si te crees que eres el unico, IMBECIL.


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El guardiola es un pamplina, le sigue coleando la eliminatoria que perdio con el bayern contra el atletico de madrid, que era super favorito para ganar la champions y al final se fue de alemania sin ella. Eso todavia le escuece mucho, pues que se rasque
> 
> El cholo llevaba mucha razon en lo que dijo: cada equipo juega con sus armas y su sistema, *si tuviera el cholo los jugadores del city, seria otro cantar*. Aqui todo es valido, tanto el juego del city como el atletico, y mas teniendo en cuenta un partido de vuelta, no vas a perder ya la eliminatoria en la ida. A ver si en el wanda le sale un partido redondo al atletico, que puede y tiene capacidad para ello, apoyado de su publico y otra vez un equipo español elimina de la champions al guardiola



Se ve que el Villareal tiene los jugadores del Bayer o la Juve despues de lo visto ayer o hace unas semanas...

El cholo, aunque tuviera los mejores jugadores de la historia, haria la misma mierda que hizo el martes porque es lo unico que sabe hacer.


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Hablo en plural porque hay muchos hijos de puta como tu que son fanaticos de la rata calva.
> 
> A ver si te crees que eres el unico, IMBECIL.



jajajajaja CIERVO, hazte del villareal o sigue siendo del mandril, aquí sobras... por cierto, cuantas ligas has visto tu ganar al ATLETI sin el CHOLO SIMEONE???


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

El equipo está haciendo partidazos, con mucho esfuerzo en todas las posiciones, los titulares a los que les toca salir de inicio, los que les toca entrar desde el banquillo lo hacen igual o mejor y todos saben muy bien a qué jugamos y contra quién jugamos.

Nadie nos va a sacar del 
*Partido a partido *


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja CIERVO, hazte del villareal o sigue siendo del mandril, aquí sobras... por cierto, cuantas ligas has visto tu ganar al ATLETI sin el CHOLO SIMEONE???



HIJO DE PUTA, deja de repartir carnets de atleticos.

Los RETRASADOS MENTALES como tu, fanaticos del Cholo, sois el mismo tipo de basura que era fanatica de Mou en el R Madrid. Imbeciles que no ven mas alla.

Pero vamos, que no te preocupes que vas a tener rata calva para años, seguira arrastrandose haciendo el ridiculo y lamentandose de lo malos que son sus jugadores como el martes pero habra que mantenerlo porque ganara un titulo cada 5 años...

HIJO DE MIL PADRES, el jueves que viene a ver como justificas un nuevo ridiculo, CAGO EN TODA TU PUTA SANGRE.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

A algunos les molesta que estemos vivos


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

El partido contra el mallorca no nos lo van a regalar.

Ahora es el partido más importante.


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> HIJO DE PUTA, deja de repartir carnets de atleticos.
> 
> Los RETRASADOS MENTALES como tu, fanaticos del Cholo, sois el mismo tipo de basura que era fanatica de Mou en el R Madrid. Imbeciles que no ven mas alla.
> 
> ...



no has contestado a mi pregunta, hijo de mil leches, ¿cuantas ligas has visto tu ganar al Atleti sin el Cholo???? contesta, borderline... CIERVO... yo no reparto carnets de atléticos, es que yo identifico quien es Atlético y quien es un puto ciervo pipero


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El partido contra el mallorca no nos lo van a regalar.
> 
> Ahora es el partido más importante.



Para nada nos lo van a regalar, han puesto a Martínez Munuera....


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

Nadie nos va a regalar nada

Nada

Nada de nada


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> no has contestado a mi pregunta, hijo de mil leches, ¿cuantas ligas has visto tu ganar al Atleti sin el Cholo???? contesta, borderline... CIERVO... yo no reparto carnets de atléticos, es que yo identifico quien es Atlético y quien es un puto ciervo pipero



SUBNORMAL, ME CAGO EN TUS PUTA SANGRE.

El Atletico ha ganado 11 putas ligas, la rata solo ha ganado 2, que ni contar sabes, HIJO DE PUTA RETRASADO.

Aqui va a ser atletico quien tu digas, HIJO DE PUTA, ¿no?.

Tu no eres Atletico, tu eres Cholista, que no es lo mismo, SUBNORMAL HIJO DE MIL PADRES.

Tu lo que eres es un PUTO CORNUDO lamepollas de la rata calva, eres como los subnormales que mas que madridista eran mouriñistas.

Un pobre imbecil incapaz de ver que su equipo hizo el ridiculo el pasado martes delante de medio mundo en el enfrentamiento mas interesante de cuartos de la competicion de clubes mas importante del mundo. Ridiculo mas evidente despues de ver lo que hizo el Villarreal ayer, que dio una leccion de como jugar contra uno de los grandes de Europa.

IMBECIL, que eres un puto IMBECIL.

A ver que gilipollez no cuentas el jueves que viene para justificar otro ridiculo como el del año pasado con el Chelsea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

_A algunos les molestará, pero aun seguimos vivos_


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> SUBNORMAL, ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS.
> 
> El Atletico ha ganado 11 putas ligas, la rata solo ha ganado 2, que ni contar sabes, HIJO DE PUTA RETRASADO.
> 
> ...



Que fácil me lo haces... no hay mas que ver, ciervo, como insultas y no tienes ni puta idea del Atleti, contesta si eres capaz, ¿Cuántas ligas has visto ganar al Atleti sin el Cholo....? y no solo ha ganado dos ligas, ignorante.... que hasta Albaro Del Vosque tiene mas CI que tu.... tu cobras paguita verdad?

Aquí es Atlético, el que es Atlético, y TU NO LO ERES, pequeño canguro... 

Y como eres tan monger te delatas tu solo.... con tu frase: "*Un pobre imbecil incapaz de ver que su equipo hizo el ridiculo" *MI EQUIPO, NO EL TUYO


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que fácil me lo haces... no hay mas que ver, ciervo, como insultas y no tienes ni puta idea del Atleti, contesta si eres capaz, ¿Cuántas ligas has visto ganar al Atleti sin el Cholo....? y no solo ha ganado dos ligas, ignorante.... que hasta Albaro Alvaro Del Vosque tiene mas CI que tu.... tu cobras paguita verdad?
> 
> Aquí es Atlético, el que es Atlético, y TU NO LO ERES, pequeño canguro...
> 
> Y como eres tan monger te delatas tu solo.... con tu frase: "*Un pobre imbecil incapaz de ver que su equipo hizo el ridiculo" *MI EQUIPO, NO EL TUYO



Aqui el que ha empezado a insultar has sido tu, PEDAZO DE MIERDA CON OJOS.

Y a ver si aprendes a escribir, IMBECIL.

Ya te he respondido que el Atletico ha ganado 11 ligas, con las rata cagona, 2.

Y tu lo que eres es un HIJO DE PUTA RETRASADO, tu no eres atletico, eres CHOLISTA. Un pobre retrasado fanatico, pero vamos, cosa logica cuando el fanatismo va siempre asociado a la poca cultura y a la poca inteligencia, cosa de la que haces gala, CORNUDO HIJO DE PUTA.

Si solo hay que ver lo que pone debajo de tu nick..., eres tan SUBNORMAL que no pones Atletico o muerte, pones Cholismo o muerte, y luego el lumbreras habla de delatarse.

IDIOTA, que eres un puto IDIOTA.

El proximo jueves te espero aqui, a ver como justificas otro ridiculo mas de la rata calva a la que tanto te gusta comerle la polla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

El Benfica y el Chelsea parece que se les ha puesto demasiado complicado. Y son dos equipazos. Pero no han terminado esas eliminatorias. El Madrid parece que lo tiene hecho, pero no ha terminado esa eliminatoria. El Villareal hizo un partido muy completo, pero no ha terminado.

quién sabe cuál va a ser el resultado antes de jugar el partido?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

Nunca hemos ganado un partido antes de jugarlo

Nunca


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Benfica y el Chelsea parece que se les ha puesto demasiado complicado. Y son dos equipazos. Pero no han terminado esas eliminatorias. El Madrid parece que lo tiene hecho, pero no ha terminado esa eliminatoria. El Villareal hizo un partido muy completo, pero no ha terminado.
> 
> quién sabe cuál va a ser el resultado antes de jugar el partido?



El Madrid y el Liverpool lo tienen hecho.

El Villarreal caera eliminado pero con honor.

El Atletico caera eliminado encerrado y haciendo el ridiculo como todos los años que no suena la flauta por casualidad como paso con Bayer, Barcelona o Liverpool hace unos años.

El jueves que viene me citas y vemos si me he equivocado en algo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El Madrid y el Liverpool lo tienen hecho.
> 
> El Villarreal caera eliminado pero con honor.
> 
> ...



"No sea hallado en ti quien...practique adivinación, ni agorero, ni sortílego, ni hechicero"


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> "No sea hallado en ti quien...practique adivinación, ni agorero, ni sortílego, ni hechicero"



Pues vale...

El jueves que viene nos veremos en este mismo hilo 

Y ojala me equivoque y eliminen al Madrid y pasemos nosotros y el Villareal, y de paso el Benfica para que sea mas facil ganar la Champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

partido a partido

Atleeeeeeeeeti


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Aqui el que ha empezado a insultar has sido tu, PEDAZO DE MIERDA CON OJOS.
> 
> Y a ver si aprendes a escribir, IMBECIL.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJA ni puta idea tienes.... dos ligas dice... el cholo ha ganado TRES LIGAS CON EL ATLETI, ignorante... si es que se pilla antes a un CIERVO QUE A UN COJO... 




Has venido de listo y te hemos pillado en el primer post.... pero algo lógico, tienes la inteligencia justa para llegar al final del día sin hacerte tus necesidades encima y no siempre lo consigues....


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA ni puta idea tienes.... dos ligas dice... el cholo ha ganado TRES LIGAS CON EL ATLETI, ignorante... si es que se pilla antes a un CIERVO QUE A UN COJO...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016357
> 
> ...



SUBNORMAL, estamos hablando de entrenadores, IMBECIL.

El entrenador es el que decide como juega un equipo, MONTON DE MIERDA, no los jugadores.

Si es que eres un PUTO CORNUDO RETRASADO LAMEPOLLAS de la rata calva.

Aqui no creo que haya discutido nadie a Simeone como jugador, se le discute como entrenador, que es una rata miserable defensiva que solo vale para equipos pequeños de medio pelo o en horas bajas como estaba el Atletico cuando lo cogio, ahora le queda grande.

Y eso lo sabe todo el que no sea un IDIOTA fanatico HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA como tu. El Cholo va a acabar como Mou, entrenando equipos de medio pelo, tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> SUBNORMAL, estamos hablando de entrenadores, IMBECIL.
> 
> El entrenador es el que decide como juega un equipo, MONTON DE MIERDA, no los jugadores.
> 
> ...



A ver, Jerboa, que a parte de hacerte tus necesidades encima, tienes mermadas tu capacidades de lectura comprensiva.... te he preguntado, ciervo, que ¿Cuantas ligas has visto ganar tu al Atleti sin el Cholo...? punto, si eres incapaz de responder porque a la vez que lees te comes los mocos, no es mi problema...

Tu discutes como entrenador al Cholo demostrando tu ignorancia....







*CIERVO, QUE ERES UN PUTO CIERVO*


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*El mapa de calor del Atlético en el Etihad*


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> A ver, Jerboa, que a parte de hacerte tus necesidades encima, tienes mermadas tu capacidades de lectura comprensiva.... te he preguntado, ciervo, que ¿Cuantas ligas has visto ganar tu al Atleti sin el Cholo...? punto, si eres incapaz de responder porque a la vez que lees te comes los mocos, no es mi problema...
> 
> Tu discutes como entrenador al Cholo demostrando tu ignorancia....
> 
> ...



TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS, hay que ser RETRASADO para estar orgulloso de ganar Supercopas, Copas del Rey y demas titulos menores..., podrias añadir a la imagen los trofeos de verano tambien...

Hay que ser un puto FRACASADO SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA para fardar de ganar una UEFA despues de hacer el ridiculo en la Champions con el Karavag eso o como coño se llame esa basura de equipo...

Pero bueno, no se puede esperar nada mas de un CHOLISTA, de un RETRASADO LAMEPOLLAS de la rata calva.

El cholo es un buen entrenador para equipos pequeños para jugar como la rata que es, para un equipo grande no da la talla, MONTON DE MIERDA.

Pero bueno, te repito que el jueves veremos como excusas el enesimo fracaso de tu rata preferida, CORNUDO HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## Artorias (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El mapa de calor del Atlético en el Etihad*



Otro ridiculo mas de la puta rata calva del cholo.

Y que aun haya subnormales como el CORNUDO HIJO PUTA de @artemis que defienda esto...

Y mas despues de ver como, siendo un equipo claramente inferior como el Villarreal ayer, se puede jugar de tu a tu a uno de los grandes de Europa...

Y lo peor es que el proximo miercoles va a pasar lo mismo...


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*No me deja colarle ni una*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mira que soy del Atletico pero no entiendo que NADIE, despues de ver ayer al Villareal, el como jugo, el como planteo el partido, las oportunidades que tuvo, aun defienda a Simeone y sus planteamientos.
> 
> ¿O me va a decir alguien que hay menos diferencia entre el Bayer y el Villareal que entre el City y el Atletico?, ¿o que el Villareal tiene mejor equipo y jugadores de mas calidad que el Atletico para poder jugarle asi al Bayer mientras el Atletico hace la mierda que hizo con el City?.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que ambos partidos (villarreal-bayer y city-atletico) no son comparables.
El Villarreal iba de local, la logica dice y creo asi lo vio Emery que para tener opciones reales de echar a los alemanes estas psaban por ganar en casa y para ganarle a un equipo que gusta tener la pelota y empujarte hasta tu porteria tienes que hacer lo que hizo el villarreal ayer. Ya veremos que plantea Emery alli..

El caso del atletico el martes era justo el contrario: tienes delante un equipo que incluso cuando se defiende quiere la pelota y es yo creo de toda la competicion el que mejor va como local...vamos a no salir goleados que estos tios, como los ingleses en general, fuera de casa bajaran el rendimiento mucho, a mi me parece que eso que hizo simeone lo harian todos, quiza no tan descaradamente pero y si sale bien? ...y traerse un 1-0 sin el factor campo contrario es una renta que se puede perder en cualquier momento...

Y tener 90 minutos en casa y si se tercia una prorroga sabiendo que da igual 1-0, que 2-1 que 3-2....eso puede hacersele bola a un equipo que acostumbra a ir sobrado como suelen ser los de este entrenador...

Al finalizar el partido no se vosotros, pero me dio la sensacion de que Simeone estaba mas satisfecho que Guardiola, y esoa mi me parece muy significativo, sobre todo la sensacion de frustracion/intranquilidad que me dio el calvo....

Con respecto a lo demas que comentas...quiza se deba plantear la direccion atletica si quiere seguir jugando a lo mismo o no, porque tambien habria que ver si se va el cholo y viene un entrenador con estilo muy distinto como afecta a una plantilla que lleva mucho tiempo con un estilo muy definido. Yo si fuera Cerezo si economicamente es viable seguia con este tio. Te revaloriza jugadores y te gana cosas...


----------



## artemis (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS, hay que ser RETRASADO para estar orgulloso de ganar Supercopas, Copas del Rey y demas titulos menores..., podrias añadir a la imagen los trofeos de verano tambien...
> 
> Hay que ser un puto FRACASADO SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA para fardar de ganar una UEFA despues de hacer el ridiculo en la Champions con el Karavag eso o como coño se llame esa basura de equipo...
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja ciervo, que has venido camuflado y has quedado en ridículo... A falta de argumentos solo tienes insultos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Abr 2022)

Si en algún floro del Atleti ves mal rollo la inmensisísima mayoría de las veces se trata de ciervos disfrazaos. 

Les reconocerás porque tienen un odio intestino al Cholismo. Es algo que no pueden disimular.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Abr 2022)

No teneis ni puta idea de futbol...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Abr 2022)

porqué no nos tocarán a nostros???


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS, hay que ser RETRASADO para estar orgulloso de ganar Supercopas, Copas del Rey y demas titulos menores..., podrias añadir a la imagen los trofeos de verano tambien...
> 
> Hay que ser un puto FRACASADO SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA para fardar de ganar una UEFA despues de hacer el ridiculo en la Champions con el Karavag eso o como coño se llame esa basura de equipo...
> 
> ...



Siempre es mejor robar por todos los estadios de europa y españa. vete a tu puto foro de ciervos a disfrutar de tus robos.


----------



## Terminus (7 Abr 2022)

El Cholo es dios. 

Sus haters os podéis morir. Sí, sí, morir. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Abr 2022)

Ejquee los siervooh ejquee loj trampaas jajaajjajaja que PAtetico de Mandril jajajjaa


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

El tema ahora es el Mallorca. Hay que ganar. Me da igual si hay que jugar con un autobús, un tren, o un elefante.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Tenemos equipazo y calidad para ganar a cualquiera. Pero en los partidos de lija pasan cosas...cosas del júnjol y muchas cosas. Hay que jugarlo todo con cabeza.


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo creo que ambos partidos (villarreal-bayer y city-atletico) no son comparables.
> El Villarreal iba de local, la logica dice y creo asi lo vio Emery que para tener opciones reales de echar a los alemanes estas psaban por ganar en casa y para ganarle a un equipo que gusta tener la pelota y empujarte hasta tu porteria tienes que hacer lo que hizo el villarreal ayer. Ya veremos que plantea Emery alli..
> 
> El caso del atletico el martes era justo el contrario: tienes delante un equipo que incluso cuando se defiende quiere la pelota y es yo creo de toda la competicion el que mejor va como local...vamos a no salir goleados que estos tios, como los ingleses en general, fuera de casa bajaran el rendimiento mucho, a mi me parece que eso que hizo simeone lo harian todos, quiza no tan descaradamente pero y si sale bien? ...y traerse un 1-0 sin el factor campo contrario es una renta que se puede perder en cualquier momento...
> ...



El problema del Atletico es que la experiencia nos dice que va a jugar otra vez igual el proximo miercoles.

El cholo es una rata que juega de forma miserable y le dan igual las circunstacias.

Le da igual tener jugadores de calidad y la que seguramente sea la mejor plantilla de España y de las mejores del mundo (no creo que quitando City, Liverpool, PSG, Bayer y quizas Chelsea haya algun equipo con mejor plantilla que el Atletico) como tiene ahora que tener una plantilla de jugadores mediocres y defensivos como tenia cuando llego hace mas de 10 años...

Le da igual jugar en casa que fuera. Solo te tienes que ir a la eliminatoria contra el Chelsea el año pasado.

Le da igual jugar contra el ultimo de la liga que con el mejor equipo de Europa.

Simplemente es una rata y juega de forma miserable y defensiva por filosofia.

Y, en cuanto a lo señalado en negrita, no estoy yo tan seguro..., ¿que grandes ventas ha realizado el Atletico ultimamente?, que yo recuerde Griezmann, Thomas y Rodri (y dos de ellos no nos costaron precisamente baratos a nosotros, vamos que beneficio poco...), en cambio la lista de caprichos carisimos del cholo que por la forma de mierda de jugar no acaban de cuajar y acaban malvendiendose o largandose es larguisima: la segunda etapa de Costa, Torres, Vieto, Jackson, Gaitan, el delantero mejicano que costo un paston, el italiano aquel que parecia que iba a ser la ostia..., no se, no veo yo al cholo como un entrenador que te saque jugadores de la nada o de la cantera o te los fiche baratos y los revalorice como si hace el Sevilla o Villarreal...

¿Que es un entrenador que ha hecho ganar pasta al club por el tema de clasificarse para Champions muchas veces y llegar lejos?, si, sin lugar a dudas, pero no es un entrenador que nos haya hecho ganar pasta por sacar canteranos o fichar desconocidos y venderlos al poco por un paston como hace el Sevilla. En el tema de los jugadores creo que son muchisimos mas los fracasos que los exitos en este aspecto...


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ciervo, que has venido camuflado y has quedado en ridículo... A falta de argumentos solo tienes insultos...



¿Ridiculo?, ¿yo?

¿Sin argümentos?, ¿yo?.

Curiosa forma de ver la realidad, CORNUDO LAMEPOLLAS DEL CHOLO.

CHOLISTA HIJO DE PUTA.

Y te insulto porque el que ha empezado a hacerlo eres, MONTON DE MIERDA. Revisa los mensajes, HIJO DE MIL PADRES.


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

No, si ganamos no me callare porque no me gusta como juega el Atletico del cholo.

Era una forma de jugar buena o, mejor dicho, necesaria hace 10 años cuando cogio al equipo y estabamos como estabamos. Ahora con la que posiblemente sea la mejor plantilla de España y de las mejores de Europa tras Bayer, City, Liverpool y PSG esa forma de jugar cagona y cobarde no es necesaria.

Y como es lo que pienso lo digo, y al que no le guste me la suda.

Y si alguien cree que por decir esto no soy del Atletico me puede comer los huevos.

Yo soy atletico, no cholista.

Y con todo esto digo que ojala el miercoles ganemos y despues le ganemos a la mierda del madrid y ganemos la Champions, pero me da a mi que el miercoles haremos la misma mierda que el pasado martes, como con el Chelsea el año pasado...


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

Gimenez llega al city. Al Mallorca no se.

De todos modos, conociendo los antecedentes de Gimenez que se lesiona muchisimo, yo lo reservaria el sabado aunque este recuperado...


----------



## artemis (8 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Ridiculo?, ¿yo?
> 
> ¿Sin argümentos?, ¿yo?.
> 
> ...



Yo en ningún momento te he insultado, tu no eres atlético, ni sabes de su historia, critica al Cholo, pero es el actual campeón de liga.... ayer me entretenia riendome de ti, pero como troll has perdido interés, en un rato al ignore...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No, si ganamos no me callare porque no me gusta como juega el Atletico del cholo.
> 
> Era una forma de jugar buena o, mejor dicho, necesaria hace 10 años cuando cogio al equipo y estabamos como estabamos. Ahora con la que posiblemente sea la mejor plantilla de España y de las mejores de Europa tras Bayer, City, Liverpool y PSG esa forma de jugar cagona y cobarde no es necesaria.
> 
> ...



El año pasado teníamos media plantilla de baja por covid asíntomtico...y nos hicieron jugar en Rumanía


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yo en ningún momento te he insultado, tu no eres atlético, ni sabes de su historia, critica al Cholo, pero es el actual campeón de liga.... ayer me entretenia riendome de ti, pero como troll has perdido interés, en un rato al ignore...



Forsa Aleti...El único y autentico hilo sobre el Atlético de Madrid (VI)

Ahi tienes el primer mensaje en el que me has citado y los sucesivos.

Ahora vas y me dices que no has empezado tu faltando al respeto e insultando...

Pero bueno, es lo que tiene el fanatismo, que, como ya he dicho, va unido a la poca inteligencia. Y de eso haces gala a cada mensaje que escribes...


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El año pasado teníamos media plantilla de baja por covid asíntomtico...y nos hicieron jugar en Rumanía



No, si excusas siempre hay...

Año tras año cuando nos cagamos en los pantalones al jugar contra el Madrid tanto en casa como fuera tambien hay excusas. Casi no recuerdo ya la ultima vez que le ganamos...

Cuando salimos a hacer el ridiculo y a encerrarnos en Copa y Supercopa como contra R Sociedad y Athletic tambien habra alguna excusa...

Que no le deis mas vueltas, SIEMPRE, sea contra quien sea y en las circunstancias que sea, en los partidos importantes, el cholo juega a lo rata. ¿Que a veces suena la flauta y funciona?, pues si, pero por lo general acabamos eliminados haciendo el ridiculo.

Pero vamos, que si os gusta el Cholo por mi cojonudo, pero no intenteis convencer a nadie de que no es un cagon y una rata porque no cuela.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El problema del Atletico es que la experiencia nos dice que va a jugar otra vez igual el proximo miercoles.
> 
> El cholo es una rata que juega de forma miserable y le dan igual las circunstacias.
> 
> ...



No se puede ser más ridículo que tú.
Respétate un poco hombre. 
Y ponte Hemoal, muuuucho Hemoal.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Vuelvo a recordar por aquí, que tengo dos entradas juntas disponibles para el día del Manchester.


----------



## barullo (8 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Otro ridiculo mas de la puta rata calva del cholo.
> 
> Y que aun haya subnormales como el CORNUDO HIJO PUTA de @artemis que defienda esto...
> 
> ...





Terminus dijo:


> El Cholo es dios.
> 
> Sus haters os podéis morir. Sí, sí, morir. Hijos de puta.




Bueno haya paz de una vez, que parecemos cuernitas discutiendo entre nosotros

Está bien que haya opiniones diversas pero que eso no se convierta en enemistades para siempre. Asi que respetad a los que opinen lo contrario coño


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Joao es el mejor dermundo. Pero le dan demasiada cera, van a por él a derribarle siempre. Es imposible pararle de otro modo. 

Contra el City, el catedrático parece que eso lo tenía muy claro. El Atleti intentaba montar el contragolpe a través de Joao. Pero era tocar el balón Joao y lanzarse alguno del City como fiera a derribarle.

Con Joao no hay un plan defensivo de los contrarios, el plan es derribarle o derribarle.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Si al primer derribo deliberado a Joao vieran amarilla y al segundo derribo deliberado vieran amarilla y al tercer derribo deliberado vieran amarilla, pues podríamos disfrutar más del fútbol de Joao, que es pura belleza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

pero parece que eso no gusta decirlo a los que saben tanta tantísimo de júnjol catedrático. Eso se calla, porque es feo. Decir que alguno del City que todos sabemos debió ser amonestado y perderse la vuelta, para qué? eso mejor se deja pasar y ya tal.


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao es el mejor dermundo. Pero le dan demasiada cera, van a por él a derribarle siempre. Es imposible pararle de otro modo.
> 
> Contra el City, el catedrático parece que eso lo tenía muy claro. El Atleti intentaba montar el contragolpe a través de Joao. Pero era tocar el balón Joao y lanzarse alguno del City como fiera a derribarle.
> 
> Con Joao no hay un plan defensivo de los contrarios, el plan es derribarle o derribarle.



Joao debe ser la prioridad del Atletico. El proyecto debe girar en torno a el.

Y si no le gusta al cholo, como parece que es el caso, pues puerta a la rata.

Joao en un equipo ofensivo como el Barcelona o al City seria ahora mismo de los 3 mejores del mundo, pero en el Atletico, la rata lo desaprovecha, es mas, hasta hace poco ni lo ponia porque "no trabajaba"...

Es que teniendo a Correa, Cunha, Joao, Griezman y Suarez (aunque este ya este en el final de su carrera y no sea lo que fue) mas a gente ofensiva de mediocampo como Carrasco, Lemar o Llorente, no se entiende que juguemos como jugamos y no brillen todos estos jugadores.

Con un entrenador como Klopp ver jugar al Atletico seria un puto espectaculo con gente tan veloz como Cunha, Joao, Griezman, Carrasco o Llorente o, ¿acaso me vais a decir que la plantilla del Liverpool es mucho mejor que la del Atletico?.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Si cada derribo deliverado a Joao costara amarilla, como cuesta cualquier otro derribo deliberado a cualquier otro jurgolista al montar un contragolpe, se andarían con más cuidado. 

Eso sí, luego al Atleti diluvio de tarjetas hasta por mirar mal a alguien...sanciones de varios partidos por chorradas alucinantes...

cositas del júrgol


Por esos somos muy cholistas, porqye jugamos contra todos y contra todo


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Sabemos que to Uropa está salivando como perros soñando con fichar a Joao, porque es el mejor del mundo.

Quieren llevárselo todos y están que no cagan. Ya lo sabemos.

Pero aquí de lo que estamos hablando es que si queremos disfrutar de Joao, se debe sancionar cuando le derriban.

Recibe demasiados derribos reiterados y parece que hay barra libre con él


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

El mejor del mundo es Joao.

Es Joao Félix.

Alguien tenía que decirlo y se ha dicho!

y su belleza junjolística y su perfección estética es suya, no es de tal o cual equipo, es de Joao Félix.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

A mí me irritaba ver el otro día a la selección de Portugal jugándose el pase pa ermundial con Joao en el banquillo. 

Le sacaron 5 minutos al final de cada partido y los dos balones que tocó era pura fantasía. 

Joao tiene la pureza, la belleza y la perfección estética. Y en el Atleti va a aprender otras cosas menos rimbombantes


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Terminus (8 Abr 2022)

Alguien me dice lo que aporta Grisman? Yo creo que hace bastante más Correa en su posición


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Griezmann es muy bueno. Qué decir de Griezmann que no se ve? pues que ayuda mucho durante tramos trabajando a la sombra.


----------



## Terminus (8 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Griezmann es muy bueno. Qué decir de Griezmann que no se ve? pues que ayuda mucho durante tramos trabajando a la sombra.



Y tan en la sombra. Se le ve menos que a Kondogbia en una playa de noche


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Y tan en la sombra. Se le ve menos que a Kondogbia en una playa de noche



Sí, pero no se desentiende nunca del juego. A Griezmann no les a ver por ahí perdido.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Joao se va a follar al City el solito, en el Metropolitano.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

Contra el Mallorca va a ser un partido complicado, como cualquier otro.

hay que jugar con cabeza porque necesitamos los 3 puntos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Abr 2022)

espero que no nos lesionen a nadie.

Parece que contra el Atleti el plan catedrático es derribarnos jugadores cuando tratamos de elaborar o montar contragolpes


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

en este tipo de contragolpes, se precipitan varios entrando en fuera de juebo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

partido trámite, espero que no haya lesionados.

pd. no tan trámite queremos venganza para kubo de basura y a 2a.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Oportunidad para Luis Suárez dos meses después: *Oblak; Marcos Llorente, Savic, Felipe, Reinildo, Carrasco; Kondogbia, Koke, De Paul; Griezmann y Luis Suárez*


----------



## barullo (9 Abr 2022)

No puedo verlo hoy


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

coke es un regalo para cualquier rival. wass x coke y poner ahí a llorente amos cholo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

partido de la hora de la siesta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> partido de la hora de la siesta



total, mas somnifero que el tour


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

algo que podemos ganar, ni tan mal


----------



## artemis (9 Abr 2022)

Menudo hijo de puta, como que eso es penalti? Si da al balon


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

otro robo barbitrario en la lija
El arbitrario Munuera adelanta al Mallorca


----------



## artemis (9 Abr 2022)

Hostia, y ahora no pita penalti, valiente bastardo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

más robo barvitrario en la liga
Munuera pasa de señalar penalti claro a Llorente y pa rematar diluvio de tarjetas para el Atleti

Munuera el mejor del Mallorca
lija arbitraria antiAtleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Partidazo arbitrario de Marrinez Munuera


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

el penalty es un chiste pero 1 remate a puerta


----------



## artemis (9 Abr 2022)

Todo lo que sea menos de 8 minutos de descuento será otro robo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

savic lleva sacando el balon todo el partido


----------



## artemis (9 Abr 2022)

Partido sin intensidad, lemar hoy no se entera


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

tiene que dar gusto jugar contra el Atleti, con los arbitrarios de la lija conspirando siempre en contra del Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

están disparando drones a los jugadores del mallorca, caen fulminados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Está claro que al pateti le sobraba este partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Según los del hilo del far$a, es un triunfo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

4 minutos echándose la siesta los del mallorca retozando en el césped


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

asco de partido del atleti y de la basura esta de 2a.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

qué horror de lija. lamentable espectáculo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

5 minutos retozando en el césped


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

6 minutos para sacarle del campo


----------



## artemis (9 Abr 2022)

Lo avise este árbitro es un hdlgp y a parte no podemos salir sin intensidad


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Esperate que nos clasifiquemos para la champions... Er betis a un punto...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

partidazo de Martinez Munuera, reputado arbitrario de la lija, que da una victoria de más que dudoso penalti muy necesario para el Mallorca, no ve nada a favor del Atleti y les empapela de tarjetazos.

La lija más fea dermundo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

1 parte tirada a la basura con el cojo mantekas y el cokas. cuando ibamos perdiendo dando pases en nuestro campo y savic sacando el balon. demigrante


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

le toca
le ha tocao, saes
si le toca no entra en Varbitrario 
jajaja

a Llorente le tocan, le tocan, pero no sa visto, saes. Ahí tampoco entra


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Oblack se ríe cuando le preguntan por el penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues un poquito lo que venimos viendo en la lija, otra escabechina arbitraria al Atleti que nos hace muy complicado cualquier partido.

Felicidades al Mallorca y ahora a preparar el siguiente partido

partido a partido


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

el siguiente es el city y con este nivel


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 Abr 2022)

Vete ya cholo hijo de puta!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Espero que no nos arbitre otro Munuera contra el city. Ya veremos.

Partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Ole ole ole
Cholo Simeone!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

La lija arbitraria es una patraña


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

con esta plantilla se puede jugar a algo, no lo que hemos hecho hoy


----------



## BTK (9 Abr 2022)

Hay algo peor que el calvo: sus admiradoras que el martes celebran un 1-0 porque se había defendido mu' bien, y excusaban semejante tostón con un "no se puede competir ante equipos así". Supongo que el Mallorca es otra potencia futbolística que te mete 5 si le juegas de tú a tú  

Lo que está haciendo el puto argentino con este equipo es criminal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

partidazo de Martinez Munuera, reputado barbitrario de la lija, que da una victoria muy necesaria al Mallorca y empapela al Atleti siguiendo con la escabechina que venimos recibiendo cada jornada.

partido a partido
me alegro por el Mallorca, que necesitaban un penalti inexistente o algo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

la lija adulterada es lo que tiene


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

estas escabechinas arbitrarias que vienen practicando contra el Atleti no sólo perjudican al Atleti, también desacreditan un poco La Lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

salvo si es en contra del Atleti o a favor del trampas o el farsa, nadie en ermundo sabe lo que es penalti en La Lija

el truco arbitrario que vienen practicando es que el arbitrario de campo "ve cosas" y si "le toca" entonces "no entran" saes...

ejke la tokao, le toka. ejk le toca. zi le toka, le toka...poco, pero le toka


jajajaja


pero luego está, por otro lado, lo que el arbitrario de campo "no ve" y
si el arbitrario "no lo ve", entonses tiene que ser "muy escandaloso" para que "entren", no basta con que "le toke" saes...

ejk no ha visto na, saes. le toka, pero ejke no es sufisiente si no ha visto el arbitrario, le toka, pero poco...saes

ejke es asín la cosa, mu complikao, mu complikao


menuda patraña, jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

y diluvio de tarjetazos para empapelar otra jornada al Atleti, que les han sacao pocas tarjetazos.

pero la curpa ej der cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

sin entrar a valorar el arbitrario merengue, erpenarti, erpenarti que no ha pitao, el diluvio de tarjetas...

dejando to eso al márgen....

lacurpa ej dercholo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 Abr 2022)

Que dirán los mamporreros de Simeone cuando lo eliminé el Manchester City, cuando quede fuera de la Champions al final de liga. 

El año que viene a jugar el torneo de verano llamado UEFA Europa League. 

Pérdidas millonarias si queda fuera de Champions, desastre económico para el club, que tendrá que vender jugadores .


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Que dirán los mamporreros de Simeone cuando lo eliminé el Manchester City, cuando quede fuera de la Champions al final de liga.
> 
> El año que viene a jugar el torneo de verano llamado UEFA Europa League.
> 
> Pérdidas millonarias si queda fuera de Champions, desastre económico para el club, que tendrá que vender jugadores .



Cosas que pidrían pasar.

No somos inmunes como el trampas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

no nos van a regalar 3 penaltis a favor en un partido, eso lo descartamos


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

esta temporada, si echamos cuentas de las escabechinas arbitrarias a las que han sometido al Atleti, sería líder con bastante ventaja respecto al segundo clasificado.

El trampas estaría bastante más abajo en la tabla.

y el farsa estaría, ni se sabe


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Media plantilla arbitraria de la lija la han sacado de una peña merengue.

Luego están los arbitriajes estratégicos de la lija, que deben sostener a un farsa que se cae...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Abr 2022)

@artemis 

¿¿¿ Qué mieeeeerrrrda habéis hecho contra los culerdos del Mallorca ???? Joder.... Estáis fatal.... Mecagoenmiputavida.... Mira que les tengo bastante asco a los del Mallorca, joder....

Os veo muy jodidos....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

asi a primeras que toquen el balon
emery
pellegrini


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 Abr 2022)

Unai Emery - Villareal
Marcelo Gallardo - River Plate
Mauricio Pochetino - PSG 
Manuel Pellegrini - Betis 
Erik ten Hag - Ajax 
Julian Nagelsmann - Bayern Munich
Hansi Flick - Selección Alemania 
Marcelo Bielsa - ex de Leeds United - Libre

Incluso antes que Simeone prefiero a : 

Santiago Solari - Libre
Guus Hiddink (un gran entrenador - retirado)

cualquier de ellos hace mejor fútbol y como mínimo consigue clasificar para la Champions al Atlético. 

Y no cuesta 35 millones al año como Simeone, ni aburre a los aficionados y jugadores con su mierda de juego defensivo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Abr 2022)

son capaces de traer al mono burgos


----------



## BTK (9 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Que dirán los mamporreros de Simeone cuando lo eliminé el Manchester City, cuando quede fuera de la Champions al final de liga.
> 
> El año que viene a jugar el torneo de verano llamado UEFA Europa League.
> 
> Pérdidas millonarias si queda fuera de Champions, desastre económico para el club, que tendrá que vender jugadores .



El manual del cornudo tiene excusas para todo:
Que viene Manzano
El presupuesto
Se defendió bárbaro
La culpa es de Joao
El árbitro es Hitler
Solo podemos jugar así


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Unai Emery - Villareal
> Marcelo Gallardo - River Plate
> Mauricio Pochetino - PSG
> Manuel Pellegrini - Betis
> ...



Excelente lista. Esto no solo va de resultados si no de espectaculo. Cholo es antifutbol, al final tendra que irse...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Quien se va a hacer del atleti jugando a no jugar?


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

jajaja

todos esos entrenadores pa vosotros.

Pa el Atleti tenemos al Cholo 

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Cuando se comete un robo en La Lija de los arbitrarios de la peña merengue, sacan el debate Cholo pa tapar la escabechina merengue arbitraria


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Que ha pasado hoy ? el titanic se ha hundido  

*El Atleti naufraga en Mallorca*

Un gol de penalti de *Muriqi* deja al Atlético con el Betis a un punto y con todos sus defectos al aire. Sin intensidad, sin ideas. El Mallorca sale del descenso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

A Casi-miro le acaba de perdonar la tarjeta el arbitrario de la peña merengue


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

se habría perdido el partido contra el cerdilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

A la siguiente le ha sacao tarjeta a Casi-miro, parece que me han leído


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

queda claro a los del trampas y el farsa y el resto y to los que venís al jilo del Atleti a recomendarnos que se vaya el Cholo.

El Cholo es el entrenador del Atleti y va a seguir siendo el entrenador del Atleti hasta que él quiera.

y después, ya veremos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Gabi, Torres...tenemos cantera de entrenadores. Pero sobre todo somos cholistas y queremos seguir con el Cholo partido a partido.

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

si nos dieren 3 penaltis a favor podríamos tener opciones


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Si no nos sacan 5 amarillas, 1 roja, ejpulsión der cholo, 4 partidos de sanción a Savic o Carrajco, 2 lesionados, penalti en contra...

podríamos tener opciones


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

*El Atleti en Champions*


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

Nos sacarán 6 amarillas y una roja o algo así? algún penalti dudoso?

espero que no. 

Espero que no se termine así el partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

No tengo miedo al City.

Vamos a eliminarles.


----------



## Artorias (11 Abr 2022)

Otro ridiculo mas este fin de semana...

Y aun habra gente que defienda a la rata calva...

Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte, nos eliminan el miercoles, no nos quedamos ni cuartos en la liga y al menos nos libramos del miserable que tenemos por entrenador.

Si le queda algo de dignidad, despues del ridiculo de este año y de los espectaculos lamentables que esta dando con la mejor plantilla del club de todos los tiempos, dimitira y se largara..., si no, pues habra que echarlo aunque sea pagando la indemnizacion del entrenador "del pueblo" que es el mejor pagado del mundo...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

el cholo quiere otro agentino...que casualidac


----------



## Artorias (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el cholo quiere otro agentino...que casualidac
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021155



Si, que casualidad, mira que no pedira a Canales o Fekir, no, pide al mediocre este.

Y puesto a pedir otro argentino no se le ocurre pedir a uno del perfil de Lo Celso, no, pide a otro mediocentro defensivo.

Que putas ganas de que se largue ya el mierda que tenemos por entrenador...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La lija arbitraria es una patraña



Reinildo, más de dos años sin hacer un penalti... hasta que se cruzó con Munuera
AT. MADRID
El historial de Martínez Munuera con el Atlético de Madrid es prolífico en polémicas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, que casualidad, mira que no pedira a Canales o Fekir, no, pide al mediocre este.
> 
> Y puesto a pedir otro argentino no se le ocurre pedir a uno del perfil de Lo Celso, no, pide a otro mediocentro defensivo.
> 
> Que putas ganas de que se largue ya el mierda que tenemos por entrenador...



una de las cosas que se critican del cholo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Reinildo, más de dos años sin hacer un penalti... hasta que se cruzó con Munuera
> AT. MADRID
> El historial de Martínez Munuera con el Atlético de Madrid es prolífico en polémicas.



Munuera debe ser socio de la peña merengue de árbitros en activo


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

Que el Atleti recibiera, no ya un arbitriaje farorapla que eso sería imposipla de todo punto, un arbitriaje neutral sería noticia.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que el Atleti recibiera, no ya un arbitriaje farorapla que eso sería imposipla de todo punto, un arbitriaje neutral sería noticia.



aún así tenemos equipo para contrarestar eso, si tirasemos a puerta y metemos 2 goles, si nos pita un penalty el caraestaca del arbitro nos la sopla. es el problema de ir siempre al juego minimo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> aún así tenemos equipo para contrarestar eso, si tirasemos a puerta y metemos 2 goles, si nos pita un penalty el caraestaca del arbitro nos la sopla. es el problema de ir siempre al juego minimo.



Ya, pero te imaginas no recibir nunca un arbitriaje de los que acostumbra a recibir el Atleti? 

Te imaginas recibir la mayoría de arbitriajes favorables y el resto neutrales?

en plan que te perdonen tarjetas, expulsiones, que te regalen penaltis, que seas intocable, que si te rocan es falta a favor...esas cositas hacen el júrgol más bonito...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

otra cosa que tiene que mirar el equipo es que hemos perdido muchos puntos con los 5 ultimos clasificados, nos pintan la cara levante o mallorca a doble vuelta


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> otra cosa que tiene que mirar el equipo es que hemos perdido muchos puntos con los 5 ultimos clasificados, nos pintan la cara levante o mallorca a doble vuelta



Son cosas muy raras lo que le viene ocurriendo al campeón de lija. 

Yo he visto los partidos y han sido una carnicería arbitraria desesperante


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Te imaginas recibir la mayoría de arbitriajes favorables y el resto neutrales?



entonces vestiriamos de blanco o blaugrana.
me gusta que ganen por merito y cojones, lo del arbitro no justifica el juego del domingo...no tiros a puerta, ni siquiera centros al area


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> entonces vestiriamos de blanco o blaugrana.
> me gusta que ganen por merito y cojones, lo del arbitro no justifica el juego del domingo...no tiros a puerta, ni siquiera centros al area



El arbitriaje decide resultados. Por mucho cojón y esas cosas. Y cuando se convierte en rutina arbitraria, mucho mérito estar ahí arriba.

A algunos les molesta que sigamos vivos.


Lo del Atleti tiene mucho mérito


----------



## tururut12 (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Atleti en Champions*



Creo que los jugadores han reservado fuerzas para el City. Ese es, de momento, el partido del año. Un 1-0 es perfectamente remontable sin generar bastantes ocasiones claras de gol. Y si no que se lo pregunten al Real Madrid del 2005, que con 1-0 a favor, la Juve le remontó la eliminatoria en la prórroga en la vuelta de los octavos de final. Creo que los de la Juve solo tuvieron dos claras ocasiones de gol antes de forzar la prórroga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

El problema de la lija es que hay varios reglamentos arbitriarios. Está algo adulterada.

Los arbitriarios han buscado el método para hacer que nadie en ermundo sepa qué es un penalti, qué es expulsión, qué es amarilla...

Nadie lo sabe.

Y se han inventao una fórmula que consiste en que "ahí no puede entrar el VAR porque...patata"

entonces tú ves una cosa, se pita otra, el VAR no entra porque patata...

es un disparate


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo del Atleti tiene mucho mérito



nunca he negado esto, estoy de acuerdo pero hay que pedirle mas futbol a esta plantilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> nunca he negado esto, estoy de acuerdo pero hay que pedirle mas futbol a esta plantilla



En algunas condiciones en el campo donde no todo es júnjol, hay que poner cabeza también para seguir vivos. Es el pecado original del Atleti, qué le vamos a hacer...


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

contra el City en la ida, por ejemplo, De Bruyne debió ver amarilla, lo sabe to Uropa, y perderse la vuelta.

Eso a nosotros no nos lo consienten. Si nos tienen que empapelar a tarjetas nos van a empapela, incluso sin razón aparente.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

el odio al Atleti no tiene límites. Gracias en parte a la prensa merengue y culera, que no nos defiende ni en partido internacional.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Abr 2022)

nos arbitra el bastardo que expulsó a Griezman


----------



## LMLights (11 Abr 2022)

Repetición del partido en Bruselas.

NECESITAMOS un MILAGRO. Aleluyaahhhh !!! CHOLISMO o MUELTE.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Abr 2022)

Por lo visto ahora desanimar a los rivales tiene sancion...

Al final se quedaba corto Jesus Gil cuando sugeria eso de llamar "señores negros" a los jugadores de tez oscura...









La UEFA ordena el cierre parcial del Metropolitano contra el City


El organismo castiga la conducta discriminatoria de sus aficionados durante el encuentro del Etihad y el Atlético tendrá que cerrar un sector de al menos 5.000 asientos .




as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

Todas las sanciones, durante los partidos y también después de los partidos, son siempre para el Atleti.

No hay partido en el que no nos empapelen a tarjetazos amarillos, ejpulsiones, o una cantidad de faltas en contra que contrastan con la cantidad de faltas que recibimos y no se sancionan. 

Es algo bastante sorprendente que cualquiera que siga los partidos del Atleti o quiera revisarlos, puede comprobar.

Y luego están las clásicas sanciones con las que viene condenando a jugadores del Atleti por chorradas de lo más insignificantes y que jamás le ocurren a jugadores de otros equipos.

Y si todo eso no es suficiente, tenemos al Cholo, que debe ser el entrenador más ejpulsao y sancionao de la historia del júrgol.

Pero además de todo eso, también sancionan al equipo con cierres del estadio, multas...

Es algo espantoso. 

Parece que molesta a algunos el Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

recuerdo hace años en una rueda de prensa del Cholo en la que dijo aquella frase: 
_
"A algunos les molesta que sigamos vivos"_

Es pa hacer un tifo guapo con esa frase


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

El Atleti es el equipo más sancionado, más que todos los demás equipos juntos. 

Ta claro que a los que deciden cositas chulas les molesta el Atleti


----------



## xilebo (11 Abr 2022)

*La UEFA ordena el cierre parcial del Metropolitano contra el City*

El organismo castiga "la conducta discriminatoria de sus aficionados" durante el encuentro del *Etihad* y el *Atlético* tendrá que cerrar un sector de "al menos 5.000 asientos".


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

to uropa nos da por eliminaos y, si pudieran, nos projibirían volver a jubar al júnjol y al cholo le deportarían y a los aficionaos der Atleti nos quutarían la siudadanía o argo asín. Es tremendo.

Como eliminemos al City por alguna extraña y remotísima casualidac...debería dimitir to ermundo der junjol y pedir perdón todos los días durante una década al Atleti.


----------



## t_chip (11 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mira que soy del Atletico pero no entiendo que NADIE, despues de ver ayer al Villareal, el como jugo, el como planteo el partido, las oportunidades que tuvo, aun defienda a Simeone y sus planteamientos.
> 
> ¿O me va a decir alguien que hay menos diferencia entre el Bayer y el Villareal que entre el City y el Atletico?, ¿o que el Villareal tiene mejor equipo y jugadores de mas calidad que el Atletico para poder jugarle asi al Bayer mientras el Atletico hace la mierda que hizo con el City?.
> 
> ...



Hala venga, vete al cuernabeu que te van a echar de menos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (11 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Que ha ido bien?, madre mia lo que hay que leer...
> 
> Pues ya esta, si para ti ir bien es lo que ha hecho el Atletico en los ultimos 5-6 años donde, teniendo un equipo y plantilla a la altura o, incluso, superior a la de R Madrid y Barcelona, solo hemos ganado una puta liga de chiripa (que casi perdemos por lo de siempre, por la rateria y cobardia del miserable que tenemos por entrenador) y una UEFA despues de hacer el ridiculo en la Champions pues cojonudo.
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu que el Atleti tiene un equipo mejor que el Madrid.
El Atleti tiene descartes del barsa y aquellos que no le ha querido quitar el Madrid y la liga inglesa.

Lo de "el Atleti tiene mejor equipo que el Madrid" queda muy bonito para darse moral, y para vender entradas y abonos, pero eso, simplemente, no es verdad.
!Y eso que al Madrid le han salido ranas dos fichajazos como Bale y Hazard!
!Y no te digo nada en cuanto tengan a M'bappe y quizás a Haland.

El Atleti no se puede equivocar así, porque se arruina. Se gastó 120 o mas millones en Joao Félix y no le está dando el resultado esperado. !Como no lo venda bien a penar!

El Atleti juega a lo que juega porque le va no bien, sino mucho mejor que bien. El único equipo capaz de ganar ligas aparte de los dos gallos desde la del Valencia hace ya 20 años. 2 veces finalista de la Champions, ganador de Uefas, copas y varios títulos menores. Aspirante a todo. Pero para ganar la Champions hay que ganar a todos los que te toquen de entre los 8 o 10 gallos de Europa, todos con MUCHISIMO más presupuesto, por más que el del Atleti no desmerezca para competir en España.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (11 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas.
> 
> No entiendo como despues de ver ayer al Villareal aun quedan imbeciles como tu que se tragan el discurso victimista del miserable que tenemos por entrenador.



Porque somos inteligentes y os pillamos a los vikingos infiltrados.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (11 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Se ve que el Villareal tiene los jugadores del Bayer o la Juve despues de lo visto ayer o hace unas semanas...
> 
> El cholo, aunque tuviera los mejores jugadores de la historia, haria la misma mierda que hizo el martes porque es lo unico que sabe hacer.



El Villareal va a volver goleado de Munich. 

Muchos fuegos artificiales, pero gano de un solo gol.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Todos los que jijijean y aplauden como zombis con la escabechina a la que están sometiendo al Atleti, no saben lo que están aplaudiendo.


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Abr 2022)

AQui la aficion nazi rojiblanca....


----------



## Artorias (12 Abr 2022)

Van Basten: "Mejor cambiar de canal o poner Netflix que ver al Atlético"

Que puta razon tienen. Supongo que Van Basten tambien sera madridista o anti atletico...

Ya van conociendo a la rata en Europa...

Cuando tengamos la suerte de librarnos del miserable que nos entrena o se pone a entrenar a un equipo de medio pelo o se vuelve para Argentina.

¿Que equipo grande va a fichar a la basura esta que tenemos por entrenador despues de ver espectaculos como el de Manchester la semana pasada o el de Mallorca el pasado sabado?. Y lo peor de todo es que esos partidos no son excepciones sino lo habitual que nos tenemos que tragar semana tras semana.

Partido a partido..., casi mejor seria cambiarlo por siesta a siesta, bostezo a bostezo o aburrimiento a aburrimiento...


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

*No seas tan ofensivo, Cholo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

El Atleti no va a ganar la Champions este año. Me gustaría llevarme un zasca épico, claro, pero lo dudo. Para que el Atleti ganara la champions tendría que eliminar mañana al City, contra todos los pronósticos del juniberso, eliminar en semis al trampas o al Chelsea, puede ser, quién sabe...

Si pasamos a semis contra todo pronóstico y se clasificara el Chelsea contra todo pronóstico, pongamos, tendríamos que cargarnos a toda la premier nosotros solitos!

Mánchesta, City, Chelsi, liverpul... en qué cabeza cabe? No puede ser y es imposipla.

Sólo veo una posibilidad muy remota. Si nos metemos en semis contra to pronóstico del juniverso y pasa el trampas como sería de esperar, tendríamos que cargarnos al trampas en semis, por qué no? y esperar a lo que venga entre Villareal, Bayern o Liverpool. Por ahí podría haber alguna remota posibilidac.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

y kepa en el banquillo tuchel es sucnormal


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

¿y si palman los cuernitos hoy?


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Ya van 0-1


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Son unos putos pupas también a veces...unos tenemos las fama y ellos cardan la lana


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

grande Villareal grande Emery que se jodan los kartoffen por prepotentes


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

1-3 palman los cuernitos en la prorroga...que todavía los echan


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Aún queda un rato

Yo nunca pierdo la esperanza de que los follen


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

han robado como siempre y los piperos se van contentos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

si mete saul me da un parrake


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si mete saul me da un parrake



La pega que te cagas de lejos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

hay que ver loq ue ha decaido saul


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Si el Atleti, de forma inesperada y contra todo pronóstico, se clasificara mañana, sería una locura total.

Si eso ocurriera, prefiero al trampas que al Chelsea. Tres equipos seguidos de la premier sería un exceso y además el Chelsea me parece mejor que el trampas.

Lo del Villareal me parece cojonudo, comiéndose a un coco.

El trampas supongo que preferiría también al atleti antes que al City, pero si se clasifica el Atleti eliminamos al trampas en semis fijo y nos esperaría Villareal o líverpool en la final. Si nos metemos en las semifinales mañana, podría haber alguna posibilidad de champions para nosotros.

Mañana las vamos a pasar putas, eso seguro, nos clasifiquemos o no vamos a sufrir como nunca.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

JRANDE VILLAREAL Y SIN ROBAR


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Al Bayern le pasan estas cosas de vez en cuando. Lo que va a ser más complicado para el villareal va a ser el Líverpool. Si eliminan al Liverpool en semis eso ya serían palapras mayores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Creo que han sido unos 30 disparos a puerta tanto del Chelsea como del Bayern. Es un disparate total.

Mañana nos van a bombardear igual probablemente en el Metropolitano. A ver si salimos vivos


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, el gol anulado al Chelsea? era para anularlo o es de esos goles que se anulan unas veces y otras no porque...patata? de esas que si no se anulan nadie dice na y si se anulan dicen que bueno...que con algún rejlamento en la mano...que la roza una micra...cómo ha sido? no he visto bien la repetición, pero en directo me ha parecido un gol sin más ni más


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

estoy viendo la repetición del gol anulado y no sé, pa mí eso es gol. Vamos, yo ahí no veo más que un gol. Le da en la barriga y la mano la está retirando, me parece que ni le roza en la mano. es no la toca.

eso es gol. A mí que no me cuenten cuentos chinos


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Que alguien me diga cómo le ejplico a un niño que eso que han anulao hoy en mano pero que otras manos no son penalti?

yo, de verdad, no sé ejplicarle a un niño que quiere gostar el júrgol para que hentienda qué es un penalti y qué no es penalti, cuándo y por qué entra el VAR y cuando no les sale de la huevada...por qué cambian las normas a lo largo de una temporada, por qué en unos partidos sí y en otros no...

No se puede ejplicar. Nadie en ermubdo puede de saber el rejlamento del fúrbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

y sobre el partido de mañana, para mí deberíamos jugar como en la ida. Hicimos un muy buen partudo. 

Hay que mejorar algunas cosas, a la hora de montar el contragolpe, pero por lo demás perfecto. Sólo hay que remontar 1 gol y aguantar el asedio para eliminar al City. 

Si hacemos un partido como en la ida y mejoramos algunas cositas...qué quieres que te diga, no me parecería nada descabellao que se clasificara el Atleti.

Los que dicen que hicimos un mal partido pueden decir misa. Para mí fue un buen partido, tal y como fue planteado, a pesar de encajar ese gol que pesa pero tampoco es la catástrofe total si mantenemos lo que se hizo bien y mejoramos algunas cositas a la hora de morder.

Espero que el equipo sepa que lo hizo muy bien y que no se vuelva loco en el Metropolitano porque de momento estamos muy vivos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

La apuesta se paga 8 a 1 que se clasifique er Atleti.

Espero que no nos metan ocho goles.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

ojalá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

El guardioloca puede estar 50 minutos seguidos sobandola para que no podamos atacar..


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

To Uropa nos quiere enterrar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Insurrecto7245 (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si el Atleti, de forma inesperada y contra todo pronóstico, se clasificara mañana, sería una locura total.
> 
> Si eso ocurriera, prefiero al trampas que al Chelsea. Tres equipos seguidos de la premier sería un exceso y además el Chelsea me parece mejor que el trampas.
> 
> ...



Pero si en Europa el Atleti siempre pone el culo vs el madrid ojala gane el City, Guardiola va ganabdo en europa al madrid 2 a 1 en duelos directos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El líverpool se va a plantar en la final salvo tragedia inesperada. Es mucho mejor que Benfica y que Villareal. Espero que el villareal me de un buen zasca, pero lo dudo.

Por el otro lado, El City, el Trampas o el Atleti, en ese orden probablemente están las posibilidades, mucho más nivelao. 

Pero si hoy se clasifica el Atleti, sería un chute terrible para afrontar las semis contra el trampas.

El Atleti es capaz de cualquier cosa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

y ya, puestos a soñar, si el Atleti se metiera en otra final y el rival fuera el Líverpool, sería una final hermosísima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Hola atléticos, vengo en son de paz.

Quiero transmitiros el mensaje desde las ramblas, estamos con vosotros.

Deseo que paséis contra el City como representante español ,y que nuevamente alcanceid vuestro mayor pico de fama y gloria perdiendo contra el real Madrid en champions como es costumbre.

Espero que fundais al mea colonias.



Totel Camp is blaugran


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

la UEFA ha perdonao al Atleti lo de chapar el metropolitano, por ahora, y lo aplaza...

A ver con qué arbitriaje nos obsequian...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola atléticos, vengo en son de paz.
> 
> Quiero transmitiros el mensaje desde las ramblas, estamos con vosotros.
> 
> ...



Yo también prefiero al Madrid, demasiada gesta y espiritus juanitescos. Si nos llega a pillar el chelsea en semis nos follaria sin compasión.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Abr 2022)

Dos eliminatorias siendo claramente inferiores , no me creo que suene tanto la flauta.

Se os está poniendo cara de GRECIA.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

el ADN y los de siempre


----------



## LMLights (13 Abr 2022)

Chavaleh. Hoy es el día.














CHOLISMO O MUELTE.








SEMPER FIDELIS. *FORZA ATLETI*















10 motivos para creer en este Atlético de Madrid


Según se acerca el partido ante el City se han agudizado las dos corrientes que existen desde que el bombo emparejó al Atlético con uno de los grandes cocos del torneo. De ahí que




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Es cierto que no tenéis valors ni la pussesio como nosotros los catalanes, pero aún así podéis hacer un digno papel eliminando al city!!!!


----------



## fieraverde (13 Abr 2022)

Me voy pal Wanda, si luego me acuerdo os mando unas afotos.?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Me voy pal Wanda, si luego me acuerdo os mando unas afotos.?



No jodas tio, que suerte. Que te lo pases bien...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Sii joder siii!!!!! Aupa Atlético!!


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Me voy pal Wanda, si luego me acuerdo os mando unas afotos.?



Saluda para que sepamos que eres tu


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!!! Aupa Atlético!!



Pero tu no ibas con guardiola


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

*1- Un estadio entregado*

PUBLICIDAD

Más allá de la polémica decisión de la UEFA nadie duda de que el Metropolitano estará entregado a su equipo. *Habrá recibimiento de día grande* y en el vestuario confían en que la hinchada de las grandes noches y les lleve en volandas al triunfo.

*2-Sabe maniatar al City*
Se le criticó como nunca pero *Simeone *demostró que puede maniatar al equipo con más pegada de Europa. Solo un desajuste defensivo provocó el gol del City, que apenas tuvo tres ocasiones claras. El plan pasa por repetir la fórmula aunque haciendo más daño en ataque. *Ahora sí se necesita al menos un gol.*

*3-La pizarra de Simeone*
*Mourinho, Klopp o Luis Enrique*, por citar tres de los mejores, saben lo que es medirse y caer ante Simeone a doble partido. Todos ellos sufrieron en la vuelta de una gran eliminatoria la pizarra del argentino, que estudia hasta el más mínimo detalle los 180 minutos de un choque como este. *El Cholo espera tumbar en esta ocasión a un Guardiola* que también es un gran estratega.


*4-Día para Joao y Griezmann*
Día grande para jugadores grandes. Y en esta plantilla los dos más talentosos son *Joao Félix y Griezmann*. Sobre ellos debe recaer la responsabilidad ofensiva. Habrá ocasiones seguro y de su acierto dependerá la clasificación.



*5-Mejora defensiva*
Después de meses de dudas la llegada de *Reinildo *y su paso al eje ha mejorado la zaga hasta el punto de que son ya más de 10 los partidos seguidos sin encajar más de una diana, algo habitual en diciembre y enero.

*6-De nuevo, el mejor Oblak*
Y todo ello respaldados por un *Oblak *que ha vuelto a ser uno de los porteros más decisivos. Sus paradas, en momentos clave, se antojan fundamentales para creer en la remontada. *El esloveno ya ha sido el ídolo en infinidad de ocasiones en un torneo que le obsesiona ganar.*

*7-Que ya no valgan doble los goles fuera*
El 1-0 de la ida habría sido un mal resultado de valer doble los goles fuera, algo que ya no sucede. *Ahora al Atlético le valdrá para forzar la prórroga el 2-1 *que hace un año le habría dejado fuera. Un gol en contra hoy no sería tan difícil de remontar.

*8-Malestar por las críticas*
Molestaron mucho algunas críticas dentro del vestuario. *El propio Koke respondió a unas palabras de Pep* mostrando el orgullo de la historia rojiblanca. Las críticas van a servir para picar al equipo y demostrar que pueden ganar a cualquier rival.


*9-Vuelve Carrasco*

Aunque no está en su mejor momento es obvio que *Carrasco *es uno de los futbolistas con más capacidad de hacer daño en ataque por su regate y uno a uno. Se estrenará en las eliminatorias tras la sanción y su motivación está por las nubes.

*10-Demostrarle a Pep que de prehistoria, nada*
Aunque Guardiola usó la frase de la prehistoria como crítica pero también halago por la forma de defender del *Atlético *está claro que es un acicate para los rojiblancos a la hora de motivarse más todavía con eliminar al equipo del técnico español. *Algo que ya hicieron en 2016 con su poderoso Bayern.*


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (13 Abr 2022)

Para que le regaleis otra Champions al Madrid mejor que pase el City


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Para que le regaleis otra Champions al Madrid mejor que pase el City




Totel Camp!!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

llevan 2 semanas queriendo enterrarnos todos. No quieren esperar ni a que acabe el partido.


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Para que le regaleis otra Champions al Madrid mejor que pase el City



No, que pongan el autobús en la portería y que pasen, y luego ya les daremos lo suyo.

Vamos cholo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Nos quitamos al mea colonia, bueno nos lo quita el Cholo y luego como siempre, les damos para el pelo.

Plan sin fisuras, hasta el idiota de carletto and son lo entenderían.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

pocos negrocs... no sé yo os expedientaba


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Van a pasar, yo creo que el sueldo del cholo lo lleva pagando floper muchos años.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Que haga su trabajo y le volvemos a renovar, aunque firme cerezo. Paga floper, te lo digo yo.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

venga chavales que pasamos sin robar


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> venga chavales que pasamos sin robar



Estamos con vosotros, pero tendréis que mover el autobús para pasar por encima al mea colonias o lo tenéis sin diésel y os la jugáis a penaltis? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sanctis (13 Abr 2022)

Donde se puede ver el partido?


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

*Un cambio para remontar*

*Simeone* tan solo pone una cara nueva respecto al partido de *Manchester*. *Lemar* es el elegido. *Foden* será el peligro del equipo de *Guardiola*.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Puta Far$a y Puta Gaydiola ¡¡¡¡¡¡

Vamos indios ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Mecagoenlaputa....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que el pateti acabe con estos prepotentes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno veamos...

Aquí en Catalunya han venido muchos aficionados del City aprovechando que venían a España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024210



Uf, los experimentos a estas alturas no suelen salir bien. Está claro que quiere ganar el centro del campo.


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esperemos que el pateti acabe con estos prepotentes.



Luego nosotros acabamos con el Cholo y el villareal se cepilla al alemán y los suyos.

Final 

Real Madrid - Villareal.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

*Vamos joder!!!!! Por el espíritu de feedy rincón!!!!!!*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Luego nosotros acabamos con el Cholo y el villareal se cepilla al alemán y los suyos.
> 
> Final
> 
> ...



Lo firmo ya.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Joder... Cómo les ajusta la camiseta Gaydiola a sus jugadores... Sabe lo que se hace el piratón...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

VAmoSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo firmo ya.



Hágase, cumplase.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pintando a la rodilla en el suelo jajajajajaa semos los mejores


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

esperaba a carrasco titular


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Como se echa de menos a la gente encima de los jugadores en el Calderón, no la pista olímpica está de mierda.


Atléticos tenéis que pensar que Fredy rincón os está observando!!! Hacedlo por el!!!!!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Abr 2022)

Vamos atletic, a por el tercer equipo español en semis..


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Yo venía a ver a gaysterling y su forma marica de correr pero me quedaré a ver a los chavales del Atleti a ver si este es el año o que

Para los que piden un link, scroll a tope hacia abajo y sale









OP Streams Jut1 - OP Play Streaming


Upcoming Live Events on OP Play Channels League Name Home Visitor Channel Time Chromecast Our Streams Schedule And Links Are Available Exclusively On SoccerStreams.net Original Footybite Streaming Sites : Soccer Streams NBA Streams NFL Streams NHL Streams Boxing Streams F1 Streams For more...




myoplay.club





O aquí 





1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.top


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se echa de menos a la gente encima de los jugadores en el Calderón, no la pista olímpica está de mierda.
> 
> 
> Atléticos tenéis que pensar que Fredy rincón os está observando!!! Hacedlo por el!!!!!!!



Esta fredi rincon cojonudo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Cómo les ajusta la camiseta Gaydiola a sus jugadores... Sabe lo que se hace el piratón...



1 talla menos.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Vamos atletic, a por el tercer equipo español en semis..



Recuerdo cuando fue el sorteo de champions de octavos, que nadie daba un euro por los equipos españoles, y pasaron los 3. Luego despues del sorteo de cuartos, nadie daba otra vez un euro por los equipos españoles y ya 2 en semis, y como pase el atletico tmb, 3 ya. Mucho merito


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

De momento no me está desagradando el Atleti.... A ver...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno veamos...
> 
> Aquí en Catalunya han venido muchos aficionados del City aprovechando que venían a España.



esa aseveración no es computable


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Asi si se puede morir, matando...


----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> De momento no me está desagradando el Atleti.... A ver...



Lo Mismo sodomizan al mea colonia.

Estiarte STYLE.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> De momento no me está desagradando el Atleti.... A ver...



Han salido con ganas de callar bocas. Cuidado con las contras.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

El atletico de madrid lleva 6 partidos seguidos en europa sin ganar en casa, menudo dato


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El atletico de madrid lleva 6 partidos seguidos en europa sin ganar en casa, menudo dato



Las estadísticas están para romperlas...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Atl. Madrid Manchester City streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Atl. Madrid Manchester City streaming, Atl. Madrid vs Manchester City en direct. Match Atl. Madrid Manchester City Live Direct Atl. Madrid - Manchester City regarder Ligue des Champions : Atl. Madrid - Manchester City Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



streamonsport01.xyz


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

El gabacho es inútil para jugar a la contra; Cunha debería ser el titular.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> venga chavales que pasamos sin robar



Y si hay que robar, se roba. Se dice y no pasa nada.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

https://reddt.footybite.cc/event/atl%C3%A9tico-madrid-manchester-city-live-stream/827776


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y si hay que robar, se roba. Se dice y no pasa nada.



Quien roba a un ladrón...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y si hay que robar, se roba. Se dice y no pasa nada.



Ojalá gane el Atleti robando... Ojalá...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Foden is down...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Joer como se le clarean los injertos al cholo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Tramposos y meacolonias. Y los del Shitty más todavía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ojalá gane el Atleti robando... Ojalá...



Contra estos tramposos nos vale que ganen de cualquier forma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Sale un jugador de 100 millones y entra otro de 100 millones  la UEFA y sus cosas


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Sangre y destruccion, el que va a salir es tonto ya vereis... el grielish ese, ya en el de ida le sacamos de quicio...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Lo mesmo al árbitro le gosta que haya 15' de añadido o algo, ni pvta idea de por qué está parado y no lo sacan...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer como se le clarean los injertos al cholo



Hace tiempo. Ni con toda la pasta que tiene consigue que se le fijen bien.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer como se le clarean los injertos al cholo



Se lo hizo el mismo medico que a Nadal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Estoy tomandome una sabrosa mezcla de aceitunas negras de campo real y verdes de anchoas de la fantástica marca eliges del grupo ifa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Cómo les ajusta la camiseta Gaydiola a sus jugadores... Sabe lo que se hace el piratón...



Meacolonia los quiere así:


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Lemar lentito...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Savic imperial....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Joer el Joao ese todavía juega en el Atlético?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Lástima que el guanda no sea el calderón. Sigo sin entender porqué no lo llamaron Luis Aragonés.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Yo al Atleti le veo dentrísimo de la eliminatoria.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Meacolonia los quiere así:



Va vestido apretado como una pvta de carretera, no homo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer el Joao ese todavía juega en el Atlético?



Ahora que parece que hace algo deberían intentar recuperar los 130 kilos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

José Guardiola hijodeputa...


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Pues estamos jugando de tú a tú y no nos han metido 5


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

gol liverpool


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El Atlético para el tipo de juego que hace necesita dos balas arriba, no al Joao ese ni al mamadou.

Un par de anelkas.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

No lo veo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Pues estamos jugando de tú a tú y no nos han metido 5



Cuidado que hucha ha aprendido a esperar y con el cansancio en la segunda parte pueden machacar.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno pues el Liverpul está clasificadísimo ya contra el Mercadona team


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No lo veo...




A quien no ves?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Felipe.... Amarilla... Se le ha ido la pinza...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Savic imperial....



El mejor central que tienen.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Felipe.... Amarilla... Se le ha ido la pinza...



Ya le puede ir quitando o nos quedamos con 10...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Solo por eliminar al far$a merecen un homenaje.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Tiene narices que no haya aquí ni uno del pateti.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues el Liverpul está clasificadísimo ya contra el Mercadona team



Hacendado me hallo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Le cuesta un huevo al Atleti llegar a último cuarto de campo en ataque... Cubren muy bien los Gaydiolas, la verdad...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y si hay que robar, se roba. Se dice y no pasa nada.



no que no llevamos cuernos, pobres pero honraos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Joder el Luis Suárez está más obeso que el hazard y el Marcelo, debe de estar rociando bien en las noches madrileñas.

No es admisible en el fútbol profesional plantillas con multimillonarios gordos, ni en el real ni en el Atlético, no veo obesos en el City ni en el Chelsea.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Si esta, pero transmutado...


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrrr vaya chorra


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Se le ha aparecido la Virgen al Atleti... Joer...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Joder todos los santos se le han aparecido al Atleti...


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Nos hemos salvado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Parece que comienza la rociada del City ya.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

La que acaban de salvar 



xilebo dijo:


> Hacendado me hallo



Como lleguen a la final me pillo el billete a Rusia París


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

El City es mucho equipo,solo con los santos no les va a llegar para ganar esto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno, me voy a matar a ...digo...a dar una vuelta para airearme.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

el kokas da pena


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Pues ya les toca un poco de flor aunque como sigan mamoneando con 5 defendiendo al final les van a meter uno seguro y estarán peor


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Media hora y el aleti sigue vivo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el Luis Suárez está más obeso que el hazard y el Marcelo, debe de estar rociando bien en las noches madrileñas.
> 
> No es admisible en el fútbol profesional plantillas con multimillonarios gordos, ni en el real ni en el Atlético, no veo obesos en el City ni en el Chelsea.



Ah, que hablas de Panzard y McCebo. Me ha costado saber de quien hablabas.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

segundo del benfica...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Pues la mete el Benfica...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Como lleguen a la final me pillo el billete a Rusia París



En el trenecito jejej


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El problema es que necesitan dos goles para pasar, si fuera solo ganar.

La Charo del estadio dice que es increíble el estadio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El lodi ese es nuevo no? De donde ha salido? Reponedor del Mercadona?.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En el trenecito jejej



Al menos que sea en el último vagón


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

El negraxo Kong del Atleti es el único que parece que tiene fe...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> no que no llevamos cuernos, pobres pero honraos



Los cornudos son honrados, la mala es la mujer...


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Ni barullo tampoco  aparecio anoche en el final del partido del madrid chelsea, trajo suerte jejejjee


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Tengo la misma sensación que el año pasado con el Chelsea. Se intenta pero no se puede.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Laporte se está follando al Grizman literalmente...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Alguna estan buscando a espaldas, el joao se esta desgastando un monton. Deberiamos tener alguna clara. Stop.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El Joao Félix ese tiene pase de gol y se pone a regatear...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Muy bueno joao...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muy bueno joao...



Muy chupón también...


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ni barullo tampoco  aparecio anoche en el final del partido del madrid chelsea, trajo suerte jejejjee



Si estoy por aqui pero no pillo conexión andarrios


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

O meten al gordo fanegas Suárez de 9 o no van a poder meter ningun balón para una segunda jugada a los enanos que hay en la punta hoy..


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco nos vamos encerrando...


----------



## dac1 (13 Abr 2022)

Cholo..al carrer!!!


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Al menos que no haga un Ancelotti y lo meta faltando 10 minutos y con un golito en contra joder


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Añaden sólo tres minutos... Vaya broma...


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si estoy por aqui pero no pillo conexión andarrios



Barullo mandando a su hijo al tejado pa buscar la conexion


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Añaden sólo tres minutos... Vaya broma...



5 minutos solo en momificar al cabezon de Foden...


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutos solo en momificar al cabezon de Foden...



El descuento ha sido un robo ya....yo creo que el cholo queria llegar con 0-0 al descanso y en la segunda parte, ahi atacar y meter un gol, porque ahora mismo estarian eliminados


----------



## Lomo Plateado (13 Abr 2022)

Joao Félix es un fraude. No os da vergüenza?


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Para que Pep sufra una diarrea vale con marcar en el 93'.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Joao Félix es un fraude. No os da vergüenza?



has estado en coma eh?


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Mis cambios:
De Paul por Koke
Cunha por Griez


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Me mola esa camiseta vuestra que no se sabe si son rayas difusas así estilo grafiti o rayas limpias con sangre del rival en las partes blancas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

pues eso como predije el guardiola nos estara dando toques y toques


----------



## Lomo Plateado (13 Abr 2022)

El aleti sin el Wanda es el Albacete juveniles.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

saca a carrasco x favor y si es por koke mejor


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

Está muy cuesta arriba


----------



## Lomo Plateado (13 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> has estado en coma eh?



Me imagino que lleváis 45 minutos diciendo lo mismo no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

En este hilo en los descansos no poneis fotos de la melodías?


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Barullo mandando a su hijo al tejado pa buscar la conexion
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024285



Claro y mientras la chacha me la va chupando


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El Atleti está haciendo partidazo y está siendo mejor. 

Pueden decir misa, pero el Atleti está compitirndo como el mejor.

*Vamos campeón!
Atleeeeeeeeti*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Está muy cuesta arriba




El Atlético lleva años necesitando delanteros rápidos para su sistema de juego, y mira que es un equipo con una historia de grandes delanteros, pero no dan con la tecla.

El City hace su partido, pussesio y alguna contra.

Vamos a ver si consiguen el empate.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> El aleti sin el Wanda es el Albacete juveniles.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> El aleti sin el Wanda es el Albacete juveniles.



Pero si juegan en el Wanda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Atlético lleva años necesitando delanteros rápidos para su sistema de juego, y mira que es un equipo con una historia de grandes delanteros, pero no dan con la tecla.
> 
> El City hace su partido, pussesio y alguna contra.
> 
> Vamos a ver si consiguen el empate.



pero no contratamos a mañaco mir


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti está haciendo partidazo y está siendo mejor.
> 
> Pueden decir misa, pero el Atleti está compitirndo como el mejor.
> 
> ...



tu siempre tan optimista


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti*

El metropolitano está rugiendo sin tregua


----------



## fachacine (13 Abr 2022)

El puto Cholo quiere ganar por 1-0 y buscar la prórroga, y luego buscar los penalties y ganar. No concibe otra forma de clasificarse, es así de MIERDA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Vamos atléticos!!!!!!!

El espíritu de Freddy Rincón está con vosotros!!!!!! Luchad por el!!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Al menos en el Wanmetropllitan la gente anima todo el tiempo joder... En el Bernabéu tienen Que ir perdiendo, silbar a los negros y empatar para oirles después


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Y a que espera para hacer algo diferente el cholito? A que vaya perdiendo de mas o que falten 10 minutos claro.. porque es lo mejor así se mantiene la ilusión


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joder ya podría tener más huevos el frances blanco y el francés negro joder... Que al menos empaten ya coño


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Buen inicio del Atleti...

No hay otra, hay que jugársela.... A ver si pueden abrir la lata...


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Gran arranque del aleti


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

grisman y lemar fuera por favor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> grisman y lemar fuera por favor...




Joder y el repodedor del Mercadona, como juega en el Atlético el tal lodi ese    


Savic partidazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Que bien centra lodi....me recuerda a un tal Lucas váter...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Un enlace por favor...


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Van con mucho retraso cual votante de la pezoe, al final te pones la radio con el peton llorando





__





1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.top


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Joder Joao... Vaya remate de mierda con la cabeza...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Al menos en el Wanmetropllitan la gente anima todo el tiempo joder... En el Bernabéu tienen Que ir perdiendo, silbar a los negros y empatar para oirles después



Si,si,mucho ambiente pero van a palmar...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Jooooooder...... Mierda... Casi....


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Gol del Liverpul, al Benfica no se le pvede reprochar nada aún asín


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

UYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joder vaya retraso el lodi, y el puto grizzmann tira al centro joderrrrrrr


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Guardiola flexionado en modo baño turco...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Esto tiene una pinta moito gostosa, gosa, tarántula gosa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Guardiola en modo baño turco...



Es el Steve Jobs catalán


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Que saque ya a carrasco joder...


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Los mejores minutos y no son capaces de enchufarla joder... Pues nada


Hay muchos pero algunos se cortan 






Atlético Madrid vs Manchester City - WeakStreams.com - NBA, MMA, UFC, Boxing, NFL Sports HD Streams - Weakstreams


Atlético Madrid is going head to head with Manchester City starting on April 13, 2022 7:00 PM ET at Wanda Metropolitano, Madrid city, Spain. The match is a part of the UEFA Champions League 21/22 – Round 3. Event details: NAME: Atlético Madrid – Manchester City DATE: April 13, 2022 7:00 PM …...




weakstreams.com


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que saque ya a carrasco joder...



¿ No está Correa ???


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Joder felipe y koke...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> grisman y lemar fuera por favor...



Si pasáis hoy necesitáis o dos genialidades o una genialidad + penaltis.

A esos dos los podéis quitar cuando se les caigan literalmente las piernas.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ No está Correa ???



esta calentando tambien, estará esperando que saque a grielish el guardiloca...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Necesitan más tranquilidad en el último pase, la rifan.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

el sity perdiendo tiempo vaya falta de valors


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Otro de liverpool...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Cuidado con sterling, es muy rápido, está sosteniendo el equipo cuando Guardiola le quería vender y tal...


----------



## HArtS (13 Abr 2022)

Pinta para 0-0...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Pues me da la sensación como si el Chelsea fuese un equipo más rocoso que cualquiera de estos dos,no me sorprendería que el Madrid pudiera plantarse en la final


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

entra el piscinas penalty seguro


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Venga ya los cambios joder por lo menos no es el cejudo


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

pero qué le pasa al nigga ese


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

lodi lemar y grisman al carrer..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitan más tranquilidad en el último pase, la rifan.



Es que como te duermas y te la quiten se te plantan cinco en el área en cerocoma. El Cholo lo hace así aposta, si no la sueltan en dos segundos, pase seguro atrás y volver a empezar.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Repentitis... en un moreno del city


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Sale carrasco con cara de haber estado en 5 vietnams


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Correa en vez de Cunha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Buena esta


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

caguen en su puta madre....


----------



## Urquattro (13 Abr 2022)

Cómo están jugando?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)

Qué es el cholismo?


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Casi gol...


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues me da la sensación como si el Chelsea fuese un equipo más rocoso que cualquiera de estos dos,no me sorprendería que el Madrid pudiera plantarse en la final



Si el que le toque falla los goles que falló ayer el Chelsea (y el PSG en París) tenéis la final y hasta la puta copa segura no me jodas


----------



## fachacine (13 Abr 2022)

__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl121.me


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué es el cholismo?



Regalar el partido de ida...


----------



## fachacine (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un enlace por favor...







__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl121.me


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Va a tener que añadir por lo menos 5-6 minutos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Regalar el partido de ida...



Un año 

Y al otro lo mismo


----------



## HArtS (13 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué es el cholismo?



No tirar a puerta.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Un año
> 
> Y al otro lo mismo



El de partido a partido...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

15 minvtos señores...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Carrasco ha tenido una ahí que si planta el pie y fija la posición le hacen un penalti del libro.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 15 minvtos señores...



All good things come to a END...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El cuento de Guardiola es alucinante, lleva 15 años viviendo de messi

En cuanto dejo de correr el enano se piro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Que mal lo están haciendo arriba joder, les podían haber metido 3 ya.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Como haya rematada y gal, la gostosidad se va a sentir hasta las Highlands.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Correa va puesto a tope de todo....


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Se puede. Se.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

se acaba de comer un penalty


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que la etapa del Tscholo debe acabar esta temporada. Han sido 10 años br000tales, pero el equipo necesita nuevos aires, nuevos horizontes, un nuevo estilo (este ya no sirve). Todo tiene su final


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 15 minvtos señores...



10 minutos ya...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Correa va puesto a tope de todo....



Ese va puesto desde que nacio...


----------



## dac1 (13 Abr 2022)

Atletico sayonaraaaa cholo al carrer!!!


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Se ha comido un penalti sobre Correa no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajaja qué gordo está el cabron del uruguayo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

nos encomendamos al cojo suarez


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Abr 2022)

No he visto todo lo de antes, pero desde el 65 solo.veo atacar al Atlético, el Shitty ni la güele


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Llorente entra en modo sicopata...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Yo creo que la etapa del Tscholo debe acabar esta temporada. Han sido 10 años br000tales, pero el equipo necesita nuevos aires, nuevos horizontes, un nuevo estilo (este ya no sirve). Todo tiene su final


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

El benfinca marca el tercero


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Siempre siempre todo para el final... Pues nada y todavía quedarian otros 30 si es que logran meter


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Empata el Benfica en Liverpul


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Suárez está a nada de reventar como el gordo de Los serrano


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

5 min ya.....


----------



## LMLights (13 Abr 2022)

5 MINUTOS

SÁLVANOS JESÚS


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Joooooooooooderrrrrrrr.......


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

esta bonito el encuentro al menos


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

jopder joder joder joder


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> 5 MINUTOS
> 
> SÁLVANOS JESÚS



El espíritu de Gil y Gil


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Las estadísticas del City lamentables.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

La ha tenido cuña,milagroso que eso no terminara en la red...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Otra clarísima... En fin....


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joderrrr si la han tenido!!!


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Aqui esta el descuento


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Pelea....


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Las estadísticas del City lamentables.



Guardiola es un cvento


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

El patético exhibiendo valors a saco en el final


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Abr 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Suárez está a nada de reventar como el gordo de Los serrano



Pues tiene el mismo entrenador personal que Hazard.

Algo debe estar haciendo mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Menudos gilipollas se pone a hacer el gilipollas...
Pues nada, el filósofo clasificado....


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> No he visto todo lo de antes, pero desde el 65 solo.veo atacar al Atlético, el Shitty ni la güele



Les está salvando la caridad a los guiris


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aqui esta el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024353



dios te hoiga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Muy cerdos los del Siti... Juego rastrero de mierda....


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Menuda zorra el Foden. Como sabe rodar hacia dentro para arañar segundos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Que alguien le parta la boca a Guardiola...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Las estadísticas del City lamentables.



El fútbol que tu quieres y todo el mundo alaba.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pelea....



Necesitan perder tiempo...


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando terminara, si fuera uno del Atleti, un tortazo en to la calva del Guardiotrolas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Le saca roja y se pone a protestar en vez de salir del campo...menuda tela....


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El patético exhibiendo valors a saco en el final



El sity va a pasar a lo real madri


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

De chiste el final del partido


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

que espectaculo, todo por regalar el partido de ida. Espero que el cholo dimita y se vuelva a su querido puto pais...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Abr 2022)

Algún enlace para veyer los últimos minutocs??


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Felipe es un lastre


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

cuantos valors veo


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Algún enlace para veyer los últimos minutocs??







__





1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.top


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Algún enlace para veyer los últimos minutocs??





https://reddt.footybite.cc/event/atl%C3%A9tico-madrid-manchester-city-live-stream/827776


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Necesitan perder tiempo...



De perder tiempo nada, Felipe le ha hecho una tijera a Foden después de haber ganado la entrada más cerda que la fábrica de La Piara.

Merecidísima esa segunda amarilla.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

9 min de descuento


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Vays duo Felipe Savic,como para encontrartelos en un barrio chungo por la noche...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

9 min. de añadido...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Como en Cornellá. Gol en el 99'


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Cuál es el CI de Felipe?


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De perder tiempo nada, Felipe le ha hecho una tijera a Foden después de haber ganado la entrada más cerda que la fábrica de La Piara.
> 
> Merecidísima esa segunda amarilla.



Toda la razón, acabo de ver la repetición


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

venga coño!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

la momia foden es un payaso


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajajaja el Atleti sacando su verdadera naturaleza a Ostia limpia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Macho los del Atlético son muy inocentes caen en todas las provocaciones del colonias


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cuál es el CI de Felipe?



Cuando se midió salió negativo, creen que fue un problema con el test.


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Entre Filipe y Correa no hacen 50 de CI.


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrr el Carrasco coño


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Faltaaa para el atleti cercana al aera, vamosss


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

La escuela cruif de los valors en accion


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Vaya ridiculo el Siti... Haciendo cosas de equipo muy muy pequeño...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Venga hasta el 101' y sin prórroga.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Venga hasta el 101' y sin prórroga.



Y eso que no ha descontado una mierda en la primera parte...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy entretenido, si fuese del Atleti me estaría cagando en todo, pero como neutral esto es un espectáculo.

Habéis lesionado a dos y ahora sancionado a otro, además, que el madridista siempre agradece.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Se tiran al suelo los Gaydiolas.... Vaya putapenismo....


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

joder el lepaul, que fraude...


----------



## LMLights (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya ridiculo el Siti... Haciendo cosas de equipo muy muy pequeño...



El futbol prehistórico del Guardiola, jejeje.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Si no hubiese cámaras estoy seguro de que aquí habría hostias como panes...y no necesariamente durante el tiempo de juego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Gaydiola perro....


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Venga hasta el 101' y sin prórroga.



Minimo se va al 105


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya ridiculo el Siti... Haciendo cosas de equipo muy muy pequeño...



Cuando no puedes con fútbol... porque hoy no han podido. Pues tretitas guardiolescas. Putos hipócritas.

Todos somos el Wanda.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Pep guardiola hijo de puta!! todo el estadio jajajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

ma cago en los pvtos valors del meacolonias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Guardiola cargándose en los muertos de savic y el árbitro dando por culo a simeone


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Entre Filipe y Correa no hacen 50 de CI.


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo estoy entretenido, si fuese del Atleti me estaría cagando en todo, pero como neutral esto es un espectáculo.
> 
> Habéis lesionado a dos y ahora sancionado a otro, además, que el madridista siempre agradece.



Pero si con la potra que tenéis no hace falta que no estén todos


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Vaya fútbol el mecolonias este es el elegido,?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si con la potra que tenéis no hace falta que no estén todos



La potra viene en diferentes formas, joven padawan.


----------



## LMLights (13 Abr 2022)

Se ha caído con HONOR.

*FORZA ATLETI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena por tirar la ida con 0 tiros a puerta. Subnormal.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Abr 2022)

Guardiola jugando con guarrerías se llevó el partido


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Pues, honestamente, el Atleti no ha sido inferior.

Honor.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Y para esto se han gastado mil millones de mortadelos


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Patético de Madrid. Artemis Gordo Hijo de Puta. Jamás levantareis una Champions.


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

Hostias


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti*
*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues, honestamente, el Atleti no ha sido inferior.
> 
> Honor.



En la eliminatoria si, porque regalamos el partido de ida... Es lo que tiene que ser un especulador...


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues, honestamente, el Atleti no ha sido inferior.
> 
> Honor.



Para nada, ha tenido hoy unas cuantas ocasiones de gol y el city no ha hecho nada, sino perder tiempo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

Final....

Enhorabuena atléticos... Habéis sido mejores... Os presento mis respetos

Os han tendido una trampa y os han jodido bien... Fútbol perro del Siti y de su entrenador, típico mierdas vendehumos... Ojalá el R.M. se los follen vivos...Y ya...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

tantos valors y tantos petrodolares pa esto


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

El joao se pira...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para nada, ha tenido hoy unas cuantas ocasiones de gol y el city no ha hecho nada, sino perder tiempo



tampoco es que en la IDA el shity hiciera un bayen barsa


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Abr 2022)

Muy lamentable el pep jeque team, ojala se los folle el Real Madrid y los envie a su isla de piratas de mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

jajajakakakakkakk
jajajakjakakkaka

jajajajajajaka

To uropa con la cara muy *violeta

jajajjajajajkakakja
Atleeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Gran y notable partido del Atleti, sobre todo en el 2º tiempo. Lástima del partido de ida. 

Y Guardiotrolas demostrando una vez más lo que es, es uno como todos, que cuando le convienen le interesa una cosa y cuando no, tira por otra, como todos los putos entrenadores según le convenga. 

Todos los que criticaban y echaban pestes de según qué partidos y planteamientos rácanos y lamentables, ahora se le llenarán la boca de lefa del mañoso del Brescia.


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Final....
> 
> Enhorabuena atléticos... Habéis sido mejores... Os presento mis respetos
> 
> Os han tendido una trampa y os han jodido bien... Fútbol perro del Siti y de su entrenador, típico mierdas vendehumos... Ojalá el R.M. se los follen vivos...Y ya...



Se te ve jodido. Tanto daño te hizo Pep?


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Grielish y savic a hostias en el tunel....CoPE


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Estan llamado a la policia nacional por el lio que hay de pelea en el tunel de vestuarios


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Llaman a la policia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ve jodido. Tanto daño te hizo Pep?




Hoy he comprado dos cartuchos de Nintendo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Abr 2022)

Menudo ambientazo joder


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Oye, y los del Atleti ahora vais con el Madrid o con Guardiola?


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

Guau el city,ese fútbol de toque y de ultratierra. Un cagarro herederos de los piscinazos y volteretas del mejor Barça, aquel que estaban todo el día retorcidos ante cualquier falta, gran juego si señor, Tiki Taka y sin perder tiempo. Jugon Guardiola .


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué es el cholismo?



Un año sin Champions

Y al otro lo mismo


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

se oye Atleeeeeeeti en to Madeid
retumba el suelo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

nos vamos dignamente sin robar orgullo de no ser ciervo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Abr 2022)

0 goles en 180 minutos. Así imposible. 

Tscholo, abandona.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

el atletico ha caido ante los valors superiors


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ve jodido. Tanto daño te hizo Pep?



Por que no te callas, que mañana jugais la recopa...


----------



## LMLights (13 Abr 2022)

Eso es una AFICIÓN. Aunque se haya caído, COMUNIÓN TOTAL con la afición.

ATLETIIIIIII, ATLETIIII, ATLETICO DE MADRID !!!!


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he comprado dos cartuchos de Nintendo.



No caigas en sus provocaciones...


----------



## sinosuke (13 Abr 2022)

Cholo quédate!! 

Cholo quédate!! 

Cholo qué-da-te!!!


----------



## Lemavos (13 Abr 2022)

@artemis GORDO 

      

Vaya PATÉTICO de madriz 

Las mismas champions que el numancia


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Cholo quédate!!
> 
> Cholo quédate!!
> 
> Cholo qué-da-te!!!



no jodas?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ve jodido. Tanto daño te hizo Pep?



¿ A mi ???? Para nada.... Si acaso a vosotros que os dejó tirados... A mi no me ha hecho ningún daño... Sólo me da asco y ya está... Asco profundo...


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Eso es una AFICIÓN. Aunque se haya caído, COMUNIÓN TOTAL con la afición.
> 
> ATLETIIIIIII, ATLETIIII, ATLETICO DE MADRID !!!!



Pues si

Pero somos muy pocos


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @artemis GORDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si el subnormal del @artemis ni ha aparecido por el hilo, hoy debia de librar..


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El City ha tirado a puerta 3 veces en toda la eliminatoria.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

*Lo tuvo el Atleti*

Los de *Simeone* tuvieron contra las cuerdas al equipo de *Guardiola*, pero no estuvieron certeros. *Felipe* terminó viendo la roja en el tiempo de descuento.


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he comprado dos cartuchos de Nintendo.



Pues muy bien. Metetelos por el culo.


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

Joder y los del sport en portada ya mismo mamándole la polla con gusto al calbomeados


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

*Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone!!!*

La champions *con la cara muy violeta*


----------



## Lemavos (13 Abr 2022)

@artemis GORDO


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por que no te callas, que mañana jugais la recopa...



Qué pasa que cuando se ríen de ti no hace tanta gracia eh? Pues a joderse.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (13 Abr 2022)

Lo ha tenido a mano hasta el último minuto. El Felipe ese tiene menos luces que una patera. Aúpa Atletic.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

Semifinales españa ingland...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

*jajajakakakakakakaka*
*que nos cierren el Metropolitano porque se viene abajo

jajajajakakakajaj
*
*Esto es fúrbol, julais!*


----------



## brickworld (13 Abr 2022)

El sport ha elegido equipo primero del psg después del Chelsea ahora el calbomeados y después serán fan del Mercadona y sus subidas de precio 

Lamentabla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Pues bien el Atlético, le ha faltado calidad arriba, ni más ni menos.
El City ha tenido más oficio, pero menuda tela el campeón de la premier acojonado contra el cuarto de la liga española.

Es lo que tiene darle la manija económica del fútbol mundial a equipuchos de Mohameds como el City o el PSG.

En Inglaterra solo quedan united y Liverpool como grandes equipos.

5 super ligas tenía que hacer el Florencio y que los Mohameds jueguen la liga de Catar.

No obstante no os preocupéis atléticos, el Madrid os vengara.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

ver al sity perdiendo el tiempo con valors no tiene precio
forza atleti!


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el Patético es el mejor celebrando derrotas


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El Atleti muy superior todo el partido

Al final han roto el partido con las tanganas, tatjetazos, ejpulsión, pérdidas de tiempo...

jajajajajaja

el fúrbol catedrático apretando el culo y con la cara muy violeta


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Eso va a ser lo más gracioso. Ver a las colchonetas heridas apoyando a su hermano mayor de la capital. Quedando una vez más retratados como lo que son. Unos acomplejados.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

y el mandril el mejor disimulando robos


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Llega estar Jesús Gil y la calva colorada que se lleva Guarditrolas copón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Abr 2022)

No he podido ni ver 5 minutos de partido por la puta mierda de ordenador que tengo, me ha costado muchismo no hacer un ensayo con el.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

lo mas gracioso va a ser que el meacolonias os va a apear de la shempions


----------



## Lemavos (13 Abr 2022)

@artemis GORDO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Pues muy bien. Metetelos por el culo.



Ahora cuando termine mi jugosa sopa de ave con fideos de gallina blanca, que he cocido a fuego lento y sazonado con picatostes.

Los dos cartuchos que he comprado de Nintendo son "super Mario Bronx" en el que cuentan como el pequeño @ravenare era sometido por su padre mamadou.
El segundo cartucho que he comprado es de sega, se llama "Street of @ravenare mother" cuenta la lucha de tu madre por sacar adelante el puesto de castañas con el que mantiene a toda la familia.


----------



## El primo del Adric (13 Abr 2022)

Lo de Simeone aplaudiendo "el hacer tiempo" fue orgásmico... no solo te echan, te echan con tu fútbol. Venga, a esperar el error hombre, a disfrutar de la gran táctica 5-5-0 y adiós a la semifinal de amiguitos. AL CARRER

El antifútbol va a donde debe: A LA PUTA CALLE


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el Patético es el mejor celebrando derrotas



Tenemos un complejo de inferioridad que da vergüenza ajena. Somos un equipo con una afición paco acojonada por volver a la época del descenso, y por eso tragan con toda las mierdas del cornudo. Ya se sabe: "que viene Manzano y volvemos a la intertoto".


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Abr 2022)

Lo del atleti con Simeone parece el de una maltratada dependiente de su agresor.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

He visto los minutos finales por cortesía de @fachacine y ahora el partido entero en diferido en la TV danesa y Felipe lleva pasado de vueltas todo el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Abr 2022)

Encendi el ordenata a las 22:20 cuando llegue a casa, y no ha arrancado hasta que acabo el partido, no quiero ser conspiranoico pero...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)

Y el fin de semana, fuera de plazas de champions para rematar la racha


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

que la ejpulsión de rigor iba a caer tarde o temprano ya lo sabíamos. 

Se ha defendido hoy el City pero por obligación que le ha impuesto el Atleti, no porque fuera el plan meacolonias

pueden decir misa, pero en esta eliminatoria se ha jugao a lo que ha impuesto el Atleti. 

No ha querido entrar el balón, pero vamos, el Cholo ha llevao el partido en todo momento donde le ha dado la gana.

que nos metieron un gol, pues vale. Que no nos ha querido entrar la pelota a nosotros, esto es júrbol.

Ahora pedir perdón al Atleti y al cholo, porque os ha pintao la cara de violeta a to Uropa y el Atleti ha demostrado que es un equipazo descomunal. Y el Metropolitano es un auténtico espectáculo. El estadio más hermoso del mundo.

Atleeeeeeeeti


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

y el penalti ese a Correita...
jajajajaja
ay ay ay
ese penalti podría haber cambiao la cosita

jajajajajajajajajaja

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Abr 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Lo de Simeone aplaudiendo "el hacer tiempo" fue orgásmico... no solo te echan, te echan con tu fútbol. Venga, a esperar el error hombre, a disfrutar de la gran táctica 5-5-0 y adiós a la semifinal de amiguitos. AL CARRER
> 
> El antifútbol va a donde debe: A LA PUTA CALLE



Qué asco de planteamiento!!.
Qué vergüenza de fútbol y que guarrisimos dando patadas!.
80 minutos haciendo el lila, jugando a no perder y a ver si suena una flauta!.
Simeone es el entrenador más sobrevalorado a nivel mundial.
Con la plantilla que tiene el Atlético jugar a lo que juega Simeone es de juzgado de guardia.
Yo soy el Presidente y ese se va a su puta casa mañana mismo.
Menudo espectáculo de guarros y marrulleros han dado hoy!.


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora cuando termine mi jugosa sopa de ave con fideos de gallina blanca, que he cocido a fuego lento y sazonado con picatostes.
> 
> Los dos cartuchos que he comprado de Nintendo son "super Mario Bronx" en el que cuentan como el pequeño @ravenare era sometido por su padre mamadou.
> El segundo cartucho que he comprado es de sega, se llama "Street of @ravenare mother" cuenta la lucha de tu madre por sacar adelante el puesto de castañas con el que mantiene a toda la familia.



A eso tienes que recurrir? XD. Eso es que estoy haciendo las cosas bien entonces, golden boy. Yo con tus padres no me voy a meter bastante desgracia tienen los pobres de tener un hijo drogadicto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

no habéis visto el partido, no?

poneos la repetición, anda, porque el City no ha tirao a puerta en to el partido y se la han pasado achicando y apretando el culo, perdiendo el tiempo y montando tanganas impotentes.


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora cuando termine mi jugosa sopa de ave con fideos de gallina blanca, que he cocido a fuego lento y sazonado con picatostes.
> 
> Los dos cartuchos que he comprado de Nintendo son "super Mario Bronx" en el que cuentan como el pequeño @ravenare era sometido por su padre mamadou.
> El segundo cartucho que he comprado es de sega, se llama "Street of @ravenare mother" cuenta la lucha de tu madre por sacar adelante el puesto de castañas con el que mantiene a toda la familia.



Ya no te bebes una refrescante lata de Monster como en la Eurocopa?


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Qué asco de planteamiento!!.
> Qué vergüenza de fútbol y que guarrisimos dando patadas!.
> 80 minutos haciendo el lila, jugando a no perder y a ver si suena una flauta!.
> Simeone es el entrenador más sobrevalorado a nivel mundial.
> ...



Tal cual. Jugando con un 5-4-1 no se puede ser campeón de nada. Potencial y presupuesto tienen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

*Enamorado del Atleti de Madrid*

*El Atleti desactivó al City en la ida, siguiendo el plan del Cholo, que nos tiraron 2 veces a puerta.

hoy les hemos desactivado y les hemos sometido to el partido.*

*que se vayan a dar misa a otro*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

que se vayan a perder tiempo y a montar tanganas a otra parte, porque en el Metropolitano se jueba al fúrbol

catedráticos!
lavaos esa cara, anda, que os la ha pintao el Atleti de rojiblanco


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone

Equipazo descomunal
todos los jugadores gigantes, espectacular, asombroso

Orgullosos
de nuestros jugadores!


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

y el Metropolitano sigue invicto en eliminatorias Champiñon


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por que no te callas, que mañana jugais la recopa...



Ya ves, el Atleti plantandole cara a un equipo estado entre los 8 mejores de Uropa, aún así hay un 50% de equipos españoles en unas semifinales, incluido el Mercadona Team y ellos jugando contra el Artiach de Franfurt


----------



## Hermericus (13 Abr 2022)

Los valors de Guardiola son eternos.

Solo falto que dijeran que los del Atleti les partieron los dedos uno a uno.p


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

Grande el cholo...

Por que no jugó así en Manchester?

3 partidos 0 goles...

Hay que renovarlo.

Otros 5 años de rata


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Hoy hemos practicao el medievo contra el fúrbol del futuro

jajajajaja


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy hemos practicao el medievo con el fúrbol del futuro
> 
> jajajajaja



Se agradece tu optimismo pero tenéis las mismas champions que el Albacete. Hay que subirle el sueldo al Cholo y renovar 5 años a Koke.


----------



## jus (13 Abr 2022)

Pero si lo del Atleti es de risa.

Que mie4da de delantera y fútbol creativo tiene el Atlético para aunque sea empujar a un rival muerto físicamente?

Joao un chisgarabis, un presumido que busca lo difícil y hoy no ha hecho nada.

El cholo mete a Griezmann lejos del área sin nadie a quien asistir.

Y luego en el centro del campo no tiene a nadie creativo.

Es que el cholo debe ser cesado por lo que cobra. Así no va a llegar a ganar una Champions nunca

.

Es que ayer un Madrid jodido al menos te cuelga un balón con sentido y gol. Y luego otro y también gol. Al menos te pone algo a tíos con gol 

El Atleti es un puto drama no tiene nada de eso.


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy hemos practicao el medievo contra el fúrbol del futuro
> 
> jajajajaja



Y ¿quien ha ganado?.


----------



## Santutxu (13 Abr 2022)

Fútbol prehistórico del Simeone contra fútbol del siglo XXI de Guardiola.

Enhorabuena al City.

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (13 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los valors de Guardiola son eternos.
> 
> Solo falto que dijeran que los del Atleti les partieron los dedos uno a uno.p



Ramblers DIA% por la naric


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se agradece tu optimismo pero tenéis las mismas champions que el Albacete. Hay que subirle el sueldo al Cholo y renovar 5 años a Koke.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

En el Metropolitano practicamos 
el medievo con vuestros culitos del futuro


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se agradece tu optimismo pero tenéis las mismas champions que el Albacete. Hay que subirle el sueldo al Cholo y renovar 5 años a Koke.



El subnormal este no es Atlético, es cholista.

El mismo puto cancer que tuvo el Madrid con los Mouriñistas.

3 partidos 0 goles..., a ver este fin de semana..., vamos para record...

Cholo renovación hasta 2050.


----------



## BTK (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Estos dos están siempre liándola. Son como un dúo de malotes de patio de colegio que van siempre juntos. Y qué decir de los gestos de frustración que te hace Izan jugando al Fornite porque le han matao


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

Y el hijo puta en la rueda de prensa sigue con lo de equipo inferior.

Hay que ser gilipollas o lo que es lo mismo, una rata, para seguir con ese cuento después de ver el Villareal ayer...


----------



## ravenare (13 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Has visto para lo que has quedao? Y que no se te olvide animar al Real Madrid en la siguiente ronda. Cholete.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti
Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti

Orgullosos del equipazo que tenemos
Son muy capaces
Saben muy bien lo que hacen
y lo hacen muy bien


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El penalti ese a Correita se podía haver revisao

no sé

tal vez

digo

no sé qué pensarán los catedráticos del futuro...

jajajajajajajajja


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Abr 2022)

Décimo fracaso del cornudo en Europa. Ganará la Champions el Villarreal antes que nosotros. Y esta mierda de afición aplaudiendo como focas.


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeti
> Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti
> Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeti
> 
> ...



Tu eres imbecil.

En vez de Atleti pon cholo, que es lo que tú eres, un puto cholista y no un Atletico.

3 partidos 0 goles, hay que renovarlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

jajajajajajajjaja

ay ay ay

que el Atleti medieval no gusta en la Champiñon del futuro


ay ay ay



jajajajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Has visto para lo que has quedao? Y que no se te olvide animar al Real Madrid en la siguiente ronda. Cholete.



Por supuesto que lo animaré, porque es un equipo importante de mi tierra, CASTILLA, de donde viene el lenguaje que necesitas para comunicarte...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Tu eres imbecil.
> 
> En vez de Atleti pon cholo, que es lo que tú eres, un puto cholista y no un Atletico.
> 
> 3 partidos 0 goles, hay que renovarlo.



lávate esa bocaza que apesta 

que tienes la cara muy violeta


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Décimo fracaso del cornudo en Europa. Ganará la Champions el Villarreal antes que nosotros. Y esta mierda de afición aplaudiendo como focas.



Es lo que tiene ser cholista antes que Atletico.

El mismo puto cancer que el mouriñismo en el Madrid que aún hay gilipollas que aún lo echan de menos.


----------



## Artorias (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lávate esa bocaza que apesta
> 
> que tienes la cara muy violeta



Subnormal.

Eliminados y en liga nos va a pasar el Betis y la real.

Renovación hasta 2050.


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo animaré, porque es un equipo importante de mi tierra, CASTILLA, de donde viene el lenguaje que necesitas para comunicarte...



Por desgracia parte de la afición del atleti son eso. Madridistas con traumas.


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Al equipo éste año le falta gol, así de simple, de no ser así hubiera pasado la eliminatoria ante un plantel superior. Mal no lo hace el cholo.



¿Que coño le falta gol?.

Le falta entrenador.

Tu dale este equipo a kloop, Guardiola, Pellegrini o Zidane y lo flipas.

Pero claro, se lo das a bordalas y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

y en la ida se jueba a lo que nosotros digamos

y en el Metropolitano practicamos el medievo y sometemos al fúrbol del futuro

En eliminatoria de champiñon se jueba a lo que dicte el Atleti

y basta ya de ejpulsarnos jubadores, sancionarnos, de montar tanganas y de hacer la vista gorda con posibles penaltis a nuestro favor. qué champions es esto ni qué champion del futuro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El Atleti del Cholo manda


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

El tiempo pone a todos en su sitio y en unos años la rata del cholo estará entrenando en Argentina o a un equipo que a duras penas juega la conference esa como la otra rata de Mourinho...

Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> A eso tienes que recurrir? XD. Eso es que estoy haciendo las cosas bien entonces, golden boy. Yo con tus padres no me voy a meter bastante d*esgracia tienen los pobres de tener un hijo drogadicto*.



Papa mamadou llegaba a casa:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Ya no te bebes una refrescante lata de Monster como en la Eurocopa?



  

Voy cambiando para una dieta equilibrada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Llega estar Jesús Gil y la calva colorada que se lleva Guarditrolas copón.



Llega a estar Gil y el filósofo no entra al partido.


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El tiempo pone a todos en su sitio y en unos años la rata del cholo estará entrenando en Argentina o a un equipo que a duras penas juega la conference esa como la otra rata de Mourinho...
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo...



El cholo está claramente constriñendo al Atleti.

Cuando necesita el gol, el empuje y la creatividad... Ohhh wait... NO SABEMOS QUE ES ESO


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

y con uno menos también les ponemos contra las cuerdas


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Y todos los fans de *El Trampas*

en el jilo del Atleti soltando miasmas


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jajajajajajajjana


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Qué grande Savic hoy

Gigante


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> El cholo está claramente constriñendo al Atleti.
> 
> Cuando necesita el gol, el empuje y la creatividad... Ohhh wait... NO SABEMOS QUE ES ESO



Yo lo veo al revés, tiene jugadores para atacar de sobra.

Pero vamos, el tiempo dirá, ¿tú ves al cholo entrenando a un equipo grande de Europa?, ¿lo ves en un Madrid, Liverpool, City, Bayern, Barcelona o PSG?. Pues no, lo ves en un Valencia, Sevilla, Roma o similares, un Mou de la vida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

qué equipazo!
todo el equipo, uno por uno, partidazo!


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Atleeeeeeti


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Abr 2022)

Esta plantilla del atletico es la mejor en años (decadas), calidad no le falta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

To uropa con la cara violeta

me descojono

No saben qué decir hoy del Cholo

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El Fouden ese haciendo la croqueta para meterse dentro del campo...

eso es el futuro o qué es eso?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El Cholo es ilejal

hay que projibirlo

jajajajajaja


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

Fouden jugara semis y el cholo seguirá teniendo el pelo que parece que se lo ha arrancao un perro a bocaos. Y el Atleti con 0 champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

ay ay ay

ay ay ay

Er cholo es ilejal


----------



## qbit (14 Abr 2022)

Qué vergüenza Guardrogas. Tanto presupuesto y juega como un equipo pequeño a perder tiempo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jajajajajana

El Atleti ha practicao
el medievo con sus anos


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Yo lo veo al revés, tiene jugadores para atacar de sobra.
> 
> Pero vamos, el tiempo dirá, ¿tú ves al cholo entrenando a un equipo grande de Europa?, ¿lo ves en un Madrid, Liverpool, City, Bayern, Barcelona o PSG?. Pues no, lo ves en un Valencia, Sevilla, Roma o similares, un Mou de la vida.



El cholo tiene una mierda de jugadores CREATIVOS por su puta mierda de filosofía.

Así pasa que debe dar un día el do de pecho en ataque con creatividad y su medio del campo es una basura con su delantera desacoplada que no es gran cosa tampoco.

Al cholo le gusta tener gladiadores y nada más y pasa que cuando deben atacar de verdad resulta que un gladiador solo sabe defenderse más que nada.

Deben echar al cholo pq nos puede ser con lo que cobra no trae jugadores CREATIVOS y así le sale el juego que ofrece


----------



## fachacine (14 Abr 2022)

Me da pena Joao Félix, un gran jugador que estaría ganando títulos en varios de los Grandes europeos y el pobre se muere de asco con el Cholo de entrenador...


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

Próximo sábado:

*Atletico 0 Español 0*

Renovación...


----------



## qbit (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El mismo puto cancer que el mouriñismo en el Madrid que aún hay gilipollas que aún lo echan de menos.



El que lo echas de menos eres tú, pero de escozor, que sin venir a cuento te acuerdas del GRAN MOURINHO después de un montón de años.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Equipazo
En eliminatoria de champions el Atleti dicta a qué se juega y os adaptáis

Los que habláis del futuro cuando os da la gana, de magia cuando os da la gana o sois resultadistas cuando os da la gana

sois unos hipócritas


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> El cholo tiene una mierda de jugadores CREATIVOS por su puta mierda de filosofía.
> 
> Así pasa que debe dar un día el do de pecho en ataque con creatividad y su medio del campo es una basura con su delantera desacoplada que no es gran cosa tampoco.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja

Lemar, Joao, Carrasco, herrera, koke, Griezmann, cunha, Suárez, de Paul... poco creativos...

El Villarreal tiene más creatividad y por eso se ha follado al Bayern, no?.

Pero para el año que viene quiere a otro argentino, a Guido del Betis, no pedirá a lo Celso, o del propio Betis a canales o fekir.

La rata tiene lo que pide.


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El que lo echas de menos eres tú, pero de escozor, que sin venir a cuento te acuerdas del GRAN MOURINHO después de un montón de años.



Me acuerdo porque es la misma subnormalidad.

Vendrá un Zidane al Atlético y aún habrá imbéciles que echen de menos a la rata calva.


----------



## qbit (14 Abr 2022)

Ya se sabía que el partido de hoy iba a ser así, así que me extraña que haya quien se queje.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Los de El Trampas tenéis un jilo para hablar de vuestras trampas, 

estáis que no cagáis con el cholo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ya se sabía que el partido de hoy iba a ser así, así que me extraña que haya quien se queje.



Exacto. La pelota estuvo cerca de entrar un par de veces, y si lo hubiera hecho ahora muchos detractores que atacan al Cholo callarian.

Entre o no, yo creo que la etapa Simeone deberia ir terminando. Hay demasiado miedo al cambio.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno, al jilo

El Cholo dicta el partido en la ida y el City, que no son aficionados, consiguen un gol en su campo tirando dos veces a puerta. Bien. No nos dejaron ni un contragolpe. Por lo demás, les desactivamos en la ida para su sorpresa.

En el Metropolitano el Cholo vuelve a dictar a qué se juega. Desactivamos y sometemos al City la mayor parte del partido y no tiran ni a puerta prácticamente. Es muy complicao o imposible encontrar un partido del City sometido en su campo y achicando como hoy.

El Atleti las ha tenido, hemos gritao gol varias veces y entre pitos y flautas el balón no ha querido entrar.

Dejando al márgen polémicas arbitrarias y tanganas, podemos decir que El Atleti del Cholo ha dictado a qué se juega en toda la eliminatoria.

El balón sólo quiso entrar una vez.


Todo lo demás, que si la prehistoria, que si el autubús...memeces y payasadas vergonzantes

El Cholo sale muy reforzado tras la jauría que le han querido montar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Exacto. La pelota estuvo cerca de entrar un par de veces, y si lo hubiera hecho ahora muchos detractores que atacan al Cholo callarian.
> 
> Entre o no, yo creo que la etapa Simeone deberia ir terminando. Hay demasiado miedo al cambio.



err no ,,estamos llegando a champions con una plantilla de europa league..ningun otro entrenador podria sacarle jugo en un mercado lleno de JEQUEs que inflan el mercado a base de chorradas...ese GREILSH 120 millones.. venga ya...


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> Lemar, Joao, Carrasco, herrera, koke, Griezmann, cunha, Suárez, de Paul... poco creativos...
> 
> ...



Herrera cunha son una p... Mierda, lemar no ha empatado con nadie, Joao le puedo dar un pase pero juega más para la galería, koke es un trotón. 

Suárez está acabado

Mira... Modric y Benzemá solo con eso de follaron al Chelsea y psg estando muertos el Madrid. Y eso que juegan con el vinicius pata palo y con AUSENCIO.

SÓLO con Modric Kross Benzemá con eso logras tener siempre algo. Si encima metes a un Rodrigo que algo de criterio tiene pues de un 0 3 muerto el Madrid zas.. te resucita el partido.

Y con Benzemá no digamos ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Herrera cunha son una p... Mierda, lemar no ha empatado con nadie, Joao le puedo dar un pase pero juega más para la galería, koke es un trotón.
> 
> Suárez está acabado
> 
> ...



el city con vuestra mierda decentrales os puede clavar otros 4


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Qué hemos aprendido de esta eliminatoria?

que hay mucho hipócrita comentando en la champions sin pajolera idea de fúrbol


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> err no ,,estamos llegando a champions con una plantilla de europa league..



Ostras, como el Villarreal.


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> err no ,,estamos llegando a champions con una plantilla de europa league..ningun otro entrenador podria sacarle jugo en un mercado lleno de JEQUEs que inflan el mercado a base de chorradas...ese GREILSH 120 millones.. venga ya...



¿Que equipos, según tu, tienen mejor plantilla que el Atlético?.

De los 4 semifinalistas, ¿cuales tienen mejor plantilla?.

Dime jugadores de esos equipos mejores y más valorados que Joao o Griezmann.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ostras, como el Villarreal.



ey pero el villareal Juega aburrido y tal..que defiende mucho y tal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Que equipos, según tu, tienen mejor plantilla que el Atlético?.
> 
> De los 4 semifinalistas, ¿cuales tienen mejor plantilla?.
> 
> Dime jugadores de esos equipos mejores y más valorados que Joao o Griezmann.



pues el GUardiola se gasto 120 kilotones por el grelish ese...


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno, al jilo
> 
> El Cholo dicta el partido en la ida y el City, que no son aficionados, consiguen un gol en su campo tirando dos veces a puerta. Bien. No nos dejaron ni un contragolpe. Por lo demás, les desactivamos en la ida para su sorpresa.
> 
> ...



Una puta mierda.

Yo no he visto al Atleti desatado en el área rival ni colgando balones ni nada ante un rival muerto.

Ha metido el cholo a Suárez en el 82, cuando tenía que haber estado en el 70 mínimo intentando cabecear o lo que sea.

Es que vi ayer si Madrid MUERTO Y ENTERRADO encima con Marcelo, Lucas Vázquez, Carvajal, y alaba de defensa y tuvo la capacidad de meter balones y crear más peligro que el Atleti hoy a partir del minuto 70.


Joder que es una puta mierda el Atleti de Simeone en ataque y centro del campo joder y es por culpa del entrenador


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Una puta mierda.
> 
> Yo no he visto al Atleti desatado en el área rival ni colgando balones ni nada ante un rival muerto.
> 
> ...



Tú estás cegato
y eres un hipócrita
deja de soltar tus miasmasz que tienes el careto muy violeta


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Herrera cunha son una p... Mierda, lemar no ha empatado con nadie, Joao le puedo dar un pase pero juega más para la galería, koke es un trotón.
> 
> Suárez está acabado
> 
> ...



Benzema hasta hace un año era basura, sangre horchata.

Y Griezmann era el que comía en la mesa de Messi y CR7.

¿La diferencia?. Los entrenadores que tienen.

De Modric no discuto nada. Es Dios, si no fuera un cuerpo escombro y tuviera más carisma sería de los 4 o 5 mejores de la historia.

Le falta eso y haber nacido en un país con posibilidad de ganar un mundial.


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues el GUardiola se gasto 120 kilotones por el grelish ese...



Responde a lo que te he preguntado.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Abr 2022)

No os dais cuenta de que los dos, tanto Pep como Simeone, son dos genios, y los dos mejores entrenadores del mundo.

Son totalmente opuestos en su fútbol, pero como decía el entrenador ese de mierda alemán que tiene el Manchester United, es solo ver unos segundos como juegan sus equipos y te das cuenta que son entrenados por Pep y por Simeone.

Le dan una brutal personalidad, su personalidad, y su manera de entender el fútbol, a sus equipos, y envueltos en la personalidad más fuerte dentro de lo que es el fútbol, los hacen un hueso duro de roer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El Atleti dicta tanto en la ida como en la vuelta

y los charlatanes habláis de prehistorias y de titicacas

ha tenido muchas más ocasiones claras del gol el Atleti en el total de la eliminatoria y pasan con 2 tiros a puerta en la ida y encerrados en su área achicabdo.

a dar misa a otro


----------



## Suprimo (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> err no ,,estamos llegando a champions con una plantilla de europa league..ningun otro entrenador podria sacarle jugo en un mercado lleno de JEQUEs que inflan el mercado a base de chorradas...ese GREILSH 120 millones.. venga ya...



Plantilla de Uropa Lig que vale cientos de millones de mortadelos, joao más caro que traerse a Critiano Ronaldo, pero eso nvnca lo decís....


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

*3 partidos 0 goles*

Cuando metamos un gol se decreta fiesta nacional.

Renovación hasta 2050.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> err no ,,estamos llegando a champions con una plantilla de europa league..ningun otro entrenador podria sacarle jugo en un mercado lleno de JEQUEs que inflan el mercado a base de chorradas...ese GREILSH 120 millones.. venga ya...



El atletico tiene plantilla para clasificarse sobradamente en la champions, no es de europa league. Eso el barsa jiji


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Plantilla de Uropa Lig que vale cientos de millones de mortadelos, joao más caro que traerse a Critiano Ronaldo, pero eso nvnca lo decís....



cr7 esta para la jubilacion ya...ahora a seguir a sacrificar jugadores para fichar otros ,,ni pudimos contratr a mañaco mir por 15...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El atletico tiene plantilla para clasificarse sobradamente en la champions, no es de europa league. Eso el barsa jiji



obviamente savic ,herrera,lodi,,no es que sean de los que patrocinaria nike en un anuncio... depaul..etc


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador de to Uropa

y lo sabéis y os jode en el alma

Y el Atleti es un equipazo descomunal

y los comiteses arbitrarios nos persiguen por no sé qué pecado original


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> obviamente savic ,herrera,lodi,,no es que sean de los que patrocinaria nike en un anuncio... depaul..etc



Nike patrocina a militao, Carvajal, Rodrigo, Alves, Araujo o Gabi, no?

Y vinicius es mucho mejor que Joao o Griezmann..., un tío que en Brasil es suplente de cunha...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pero vamos, el tiempo dirá, ¿tú ves al cholo entrenando a un equipo grande de Europa?, ¿lo ves en un Madrid, Liverpool, City, Bayern, Barcelona o PSG?. Pues no, lo ves en un Valencia, Sevilla, Roma o similares, un Mou de la vida.



Al Cholo el día que decida irse le van a llover las ofertas. Y no del Valencia o del Sevilla, precisamente.

No las va a aceptar porque habla el mismo inglés, francés y alemán que la mona Chita y vive muy cómodo así, le tocará esperarse a una oferta buena de Italia. Evidentemente nunca va a entrenar al Madrid, como Xavi o Guardiola.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

me descojonaba de la risa con los comentaristas der fúrbol pasmaos viendo al Atleti practicando el medievo contra el precioso City

jajaja

no sabían qué decir

y pasaban los minutos y el Atleti no paraba de someter a los del fúrbol del futuro jajajajaja

y el Metropolitano rugía y las ocasiones del Atleti llegaban por todas partes

jajajaja

y los comentarólogos pasmaos, mudos

y el Atleti seguía sometiendo y practicando el medievo contra el fúrbol de las galasias

jajajaja

y los charlatanes comentarólogos ejpertos no sabían qué decir del Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

y nos han tenido que ejpulsar a uno

y con 10 seguíamos practicando el medievo contra el fúrbol de las galasias y seguían contra las cuerdas


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Al Cholo el día que decida irse le van a llover las ofertas. Y no del Valencia o del Sevilla, precisamente.
> 
> No las va a aceptar porque habla el mismo inglés, francés y alemán que la mona Chita y vive muy cómodo así, le tocará esperarse a una oferta buena de Italia. Evidentemente nunca va a entrenar al Madrid, como Xavi o Guardiola.



Jajajaja.

Claro que sí, no va a entrenar a City, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, Madrid o Barcelona porque no quiere o no sabe inglés..., será por intérpretes..., seguro que cuando pochetino llegó a Inglaterra hablaba inglés como Shakespeare...

Jajajaja, y yo me lo creo...

Va a acabar en una Roma como la otra rata porque es una basura de entrenador y ningún grande va a aguantar su mierda de juego, es más, en Italia no lo va a querer ni una Juve ni un Milán, lo querrá como mucho el Inter que es el Atlético de allí, un equipo secundon y acomplejado


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Equipazo. desde Oblack, pasando por toda la defensa, inmensa, el medio del campo impresionante, los de arriba presionando sin tregua y moviéndose por todas partes.

Como lobos todos

tremendo el partidazo que se han hecho. Y la pelota no quería entrar. No quería entrar, oiga!


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú estás cegato
> y eres un hipócrita
> deja de soltar tus miasmasz que tienes el careto muy violeta



Pues sigue disfrutando de tu eliminación con una mierda de equipo constreñido. Sigue disfrutando de ver la nadería y mediocridad y sopor 

Y sigue preguntándote como cuando tú equipo necesita ir al ataque y resulta que tiene un medio del campo sin talento y arriba... El pobre Griezmann está solo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Pues sigue disfrutando de tu eliminación con una mierda de equipo constreñido. Sigue disfrutando de ver la nadería y mediocridad y sopor
> 
> Y sigue preguntándote como cuando tú equipo necesita ir al ataque y resulta que tiene un medio del campo sin talento y arriba... El pobre Griezmann está solo.




pero tú has visto el partido hoy?

tú no lo has visto

no sé de qué hablas.

hoy han jugao como lobos todos, el City encerrao y achicando.

ese era el plan del City, tú crees? meterse en su campo y achicar?

búscame otro partido del city en el que plantearan esa estrategia


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Benzema hasta hace un año era basura, sangre horchata.
> 
> Y Griezmann era el que comía en la mesa de Messi y CR7.
> 
> ...



Griezmann es muy bueno pero necesita tener un 9 puro y el Atlético prefiere a correas y mierdas similares, gladiadores y poco más.

Así está el Atleti sin gol arriba ni creadores de juego con talento. 

Por eso está eliminado


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Equipazo. desde Oblack, pasando por toda la defensa, inmensa, el medio del campo impresionante, los de arriba presionando sin tregua y moviéndose por todas partes.
> 
> Como lobos todos
> 
> tremendo el partidazo que se han hecho. Y la pelota no quería entrar. No quería entrar, oiga!



Como va a entrar si en el primer partido no tirasteis a puerta hijodeputa. Y en el segundo a partir del minuto 60 deshicisteis el 5-4-1 al que jugáis para empujar buscando el milagro a base de arreones que no de fútbol. No es vuestro lema cholismo o muerte? Pues estáis muertos. Al Carrer.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> Claro que sí, no va a entrenar a City, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, Madrid o Barcelona porque no quiere o no sabe inglés..., será por intérpretes..., seguro que cuando pochetino llegó a Inglaterra hablaba inglés como Shakespeare...
> 
> ...



Toda Italia lo quiere fichar.

Ha sonado para el Chelsea y el United, que lo quisieron fichar alguna vez en los últimos años.

Al Real Madrid no va a ir por razones obvias. Al Barcelona tampoco porque su futuro es muy incompatible.

No lo verás en el Bayern, pero podrías verlo en un PSG, que por cierto también ha sido un club que ha preguntado por él.

Eso de Valencia, Roma o Marsella, no, de eso nada. Si quiere se va a un grande.


----------



## Artorias (14 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Toda Italia lo quiere fichar.
> 
> Ha sonado para el Chelsea y el United, que lo quisieron fichar alguna vez en los últimos años.
> 
> ...



Tiempo al tiempo...

Este va a acabar como la otra rata.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Como va a entrar si en el primer partido no tirasteis a puerta hijodeputa. Y en el segundo a partir del minuto 60 deshicisteis el 5-4-1 al que jugáis para empujar buscando el milagro a base de arreones que no de fútbol. No es vuestro lema cholismo o muerte? Pues estáis muertos. Al Carrer.



Vete al hilo de El Trampas a comentar "la magia" del VAR, anda, corre!

hemos practicao el medievo cholista contra el titicaca de guardiola, que ha tenido que someterse 180 minutos al medievo y rezando para que no entrara alguna de las muchas que ha tenido el Atleti y no han respirado ni cuando nos han dejado con 10.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Griezmann es muy bueno pero necesita tener un 9 puro y el Atlético prefiere a correas y mierdas similares, gladiadores y poco más.
> 
> Así está el Atleti sin gol arriba ni creadores de juego con talento.
> 
> Por eso está eliminado



correa costo 4 millones,,que vamos a gastar 400 millones por temporada como hace el guardiola?


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero tú has visto el partido hoy?
> 
> tú no lo has visto
> 
> ...



Ayer vi al Madrid MUERTO y con talento metio 2 goles y se veia más capacidad.

Hoy he visto al Atlético y no he visto nada de calidad arriba ni ver a un rival roto físicamente de estar colgando balones ni encontrando nada creativo.

Se veía a kms que no iba a lograr nada el Atleti. En el min 85 dejé de verlo, no me perdí nada y así fue 

Y repito el Madrid ayer muerto saco de la chistera talento gol y empuje con llegadas.

El Atleti como no sabe por su puto entrenador al Carrer.

Seguid con el cholismo, no hay quien se pueda fumar un partido del Atleti con el presupuesto que tiene encima


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Ayer vi al Madrid MUERTO y con talento metio 2 goles y se veia más capacidad.
> 
> Hoy he visto al Atlético y no he visto nada de calidad arriba ni ver a un rival roto físicamente de estar colgando balones ni encontrando nada creativo.
> 
> ...



Tú ayer viste a El Trampas, que a mí no me engañas. Que vi el partido y no le metieron 5 a El Trampas por "la majia" esa del bernabeu y lo que no es magia


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> correa costo 4 millones,,que vamos a gastar 400 millones por temporada como hace el guardiola?



Pues así os va, oiga que tenéis al entrenador más caro de la historia del fútbol y solo os da para traer correas.

Podríais ir a por no se Gerard morenos o danjumas y en el centro del campo menos kokes y más creatividad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Pues así os va, oiga que tenéis al entrenador más caro de la historia del fútbol y solo os da para traer correas.
> 
> Podríais ir a por no se Gerard morenos o danjumas y en el centro del campo menos kokes y más creatividad.



Sabes que el Villarreal jugo a base de defender rocosamente con un albiol más rico aún no?..
Y sobre todo ante la Juve desquiciado a los italianos. Con marrulleriss varías


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú ayer viste a El Trampas, que a mí no me engañas. Que vi el partido y no le metieron 5 a El Trampas por "la majia" esa del bernabeu y lo que no es magia



Pues pide al Atlético y al cholo traer magia y no gladiadores que aburren al personal.

El Madrid MUERTO renació, contra el PSG idem, y sabes por qué? Porque tiene magia...

Modric y Benzemá y a nada que otro acompañe.... Ayer Rodrigo y hasta el Maula de vinicius dio un gol


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Para los que saben y comprenden el júrgol del medievo, El Cholo ha llevado la eliminatoria todo el rato donde le ha dado la gana. Tanto en la ida como en la vuelta. Demostrando que puede controlar los 180 minutos del juego. Gracias, claro está, al equipazo descomunal de lobos que tiene el Atleti. El Cholo propone y los jugadores responden como lobos. 

Desactivando al City 90 minutos en su campo y sometiéndole otros 90 en el Metropolitano.

Para un necio resultadista, supongo que sólo cuenta 1 gol en los 180 minutos.

para los que nos gusta el fúrbol, el gol sólo nos dice quién se clasifica, pero no dice nada de nada sobre el fúrbol, ni sobre la lección táctica que le ha dado el Atleti al City.


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

Tu eres gilipollas o te lo haces? En el fútbol manda quien más goles mete. Y esos lobos no han metido ninguno en dos partidos.


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

Por tanto al Carrer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas o te lo haces? En el fútbol manda quien más goles mete. Y esos lobos no han metido ninguno en dos partidos.




vete a ver el tenis, anda, corre
que el fúrbol no es pa ti


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sabes que el Villarreal jugo a base de defender rocosamente con un albiol más rico aún no?..
> Y sobre todo ante la Juve desquiciado a los italianos. Con marrulleriss varías



El Villarreal en la ida sometió al Bayern y metio 1 gol y pudo meter 2 más pero que esperas de un equipo de una ciudad de 50k habitantes?

El Villarreal no tiene al entrenador más caro de la historia.

Tiene a danjumas, Gerard moreno y a un canario que es muy bueno, solo esa delantera tiene más opciones de hacer algo que el Atletico.

Y joder jugaron con el Bayern que llevaba 20 goles a favor en los últimos 4 5 partidos.

Pues ya ves, con talento... Y menos dinero y sin sopor ganó al Bayern en Castellón y le aguantó en Munich.

El Atleti nada y a la calle por enésima vez


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> Claro que sí, no va a entrenar a City, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, Madrid o Barcelona porque no quiere o no sabe inglés..., será por intérpretes..., seguro que cuando pochetino llegó a Inglaterra hablaba inglés como Shakespeare...
> 
> Jajajaja, y yo me lo creo...



Pochettino hablaba un inglés de mierda y el Southampton le dijo que tenía que ponerse las pilas. Y esto es el nivel de exigencia del Southampton, imagínate si llega a ir directo al Manchester United. Pero Pochettino aprendió, porque acepto la oferta del Southampton entre otras cosas para aprender inglés y poder fichar por algo mejor.

Emery, que ahora está de moda, se dice bastante desde Inglaterra que se le jodió el Arsenal porque hablaba un inglés mongólico.

Zidane ya ha rechazado al United dos veces, entre otras cosas porque prefiere entrenar en un idioma que le vaya.

Guardiola, que es insoportapla, se tomó un año sabático para aprender idiomas.

Este tema es importante, aunque a ti no te lo parezca.


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> vete a ver el tenis, anda, corre
> que el fúrbol no es pa ti



Sin duda el fútbol es para ti. Cero champions. (las mismas que el Albacete). Y una liga cada diez años. Putos perdedores. Con razón os llaman los pupas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Si el cholo hoy pasa con un autubus y con un jol del City en propia puerta de rebote, los charlatanes dirían que el Cholo es ilejal. Pero como ha practicao el medievo contra el fúrbol titicaca del futuro y los lobos del Atleti han encerrao al City en su campo, entonces ej que er cholo no ha metido un jol

Sois unos hipócritas. haceos fans del Trampas o El Farsa


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si el cholo hoy pasa con un autubus y con un jol del City en propia puerta de rebote, los charlatanes dirían que el Cholo es ilejal. Pero como ha practicao el medievo contra el fúrbol titicaca del futuro y los lobos del Atleti han encerrao al City en su campo, entonces ej que er cholo no ha metido un jol
> 
> Sois unos hipócritas. haceos fans del Trampas o El Farsa



El trampas o el farsa han ganado 13 y 5 Champions respectivamente.

Y ligas y copas del rey.

Obviamente por tener más presupuesto claro está.

Pero es que que el Atleti está de nuevo en la puta calle jugando a la nada día sí y día también con el entrenador más caro de la historia del fútbol, fichando medianías.

Joder que el Villarreal se ha cargado al Bayern y en la ida mostró mucho más gol juego ofensivo y peligro que el Atletico en 2 partidos.

Que el Atlético de hoy ante un rival roto no le he visto en el área del city como el Bayern suele hacer con sus rivales y tenía al city muerto joder.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> El trampas o el farsa han ganado 13 y 5 Champions respectivamente.
> 
> Y ligas y copas del rey.
> 
> ...



Antes de decir lo primero que se te ocurre, repasa el resúmen del partido al menos.

Qué me estás contando del Villareal? me parece muy bien. El Atleti del Cholo ha eliminao al Bayern también y al Farsa del Messi y se ha plantao en 2 finales que le robó El Trampas, qué me vas a contar?

hoy el Atleti del Cholo ha sometido al City y ha tenido no una, ni dos, ni tres, ni cuatro, sino 5 o 6 ocasiones claras de gol que no han entrado porque no ha querido entrar el balón. Y una jygada a Correita en el área del City pa revisar por posible penalti. Incluso cuando nos han dejado con 10, hemos tenido otras 2 ocasiones miy claras de gol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Y to Uropa sabe que no era el plan del City tirar 2 veces a puerta en su campo y encerrarse y achicar en el Metropolitano.

Ese no era el plan del City y de los hintelectuales del fúrbol.

Ese era el plan medieval del Cholo para el Atleti, que lo ha interpretado magistralmente.

El balón no ha entrado, pero no ha sido porque no tuviéramos 5 o 6 ocasiones en las que hemos gritado gol y no ha querido entrar.


----------



## propileos (14 Abr 2022)

El pupas en su papel. No se puede luchar contra la fatalidad. Huele a 14 del trampas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El penalti como un castillo a Correita es, pues eso, un penalti como un castillo de grande.

y el VAR, ese que entra algunas veces y otras no porque...patata, esta vez no le dio la gana de entrar a revisarlo.

Es un penalti como un castillo. El arbitrario lo ve, lo ve todo el Metropolitano, lo ve toda Uropa, lo ve el VAR, pero por alguna extraña razón y por la majia potajia de la champions, la UEFa, y los misterios del fúrbol, el VAR ni lo revisa. No es que lo revise y decida que no es penalti, no, es que no lo revisan. Nada. El juebo sigue y ya tal.

eso es trampa. Porque es penalti y decide el resultado de un semifinalista.

Y ese tipo de cosas pone en duda el rigor de una competición de la que se espera, pues eso, rigor y no arbitrariedades.

pero dejando ese tipo de cosas de las que no se puede hablar porque no se puede, pues podemos menciinar que el City se ha pasado los últimos 15 minutos perdiendo tiempo. Y de los 9 minutos que han añadido, se han jugado 3 como mucho. Esto entiendo que son artimañas y tanganas típicas de una eliminatoria, pero si nos vas a ejpulsar a un jugador por una chorrada que están buscando, tendrás que poner orden también a los de la camiseta del otro color, no sólo en una dirección, porque es un poco descarao. Sobre todo porque tienen pretensiones de fúrbol del futuro y no queremos ese futuro para el fúrbol.

Y bueno, por lo demás, partidazo del Atleti, chorreo táctico del Cholo, equipazo el Atleti que saben muy bien a qué quieren jugar, desactivan, someten y muerden el balón como lobos.

Espectacular Oblack, espectacular toda la defensa, alucinante en trabajo en el medio del campo y alucinante el esfuerzo en ataque.

Yo sólo puedo aplaudir al Atleti con una sonrrisa, porque juegamos a lo que queremos, como nos da la gana y dominamos el partido igual cuando cedemos el balón al contrario y cuando decidimos quitárselo y nos hacemos dueños del juebo y del campo.

Atleeeeeeeeeeti


----------



## sintripulacion (14 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Al Cholo el día que decida irse le van a llover las ofertas. Y no del Valencia o del Sevilla, precisamente.
> 
> No las va a aceptar porque habla el mismo inglés, francés y alemán que la mona Chita y vive muy cómodo así, le tocará esperarse a una oferta buena de Italia. Evidentemente nunca va a entrenar al Madrid, como Xavi o Guardiola.



El cholo no se va del Atlético ni con agua hirviendo.
¿Qué otro Presidente y qué otra afición va a aguantar su tipo de juego, no ganar nada, pagarle un pastizal por ello y encima aplaudirle?.
No hay ninguna en todo el mundo.
Eso solo lo hacen los pupas del Atlético cuya ceguera y fanatismo les impide ver como juegan el resto de entrenadores y equipos, muchos con bastante menos presupuesto y plantilla.


----------



## sintripulacion (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El penalti como un castillo a Correita es, pues eso, un penalti como un castillo de grande.
> 
> y el VAR, ese que entra algunas veces y otras no porque...patata, esta vez no le dio la gana de entrar a revisarlo.
> 
> ...



Pero si hay que ser rematadamente tonto para ir perdiendo la eliminatoria y dedicarte a repartir cera y agredir al jugador contrario.
La expulsión de Felipe es supermerecida y justificada.
La tengana la habéis liado los propios del Atlético por tontos.
No se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca!!!.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Pero si hay que ser rematadamente tonto para ir perdiendo la eliminatoria y dedicarte a repartir cera y agredir al jugador contrario.
> La expulsión de Felipe es supermerecida y justificada.
> La tengana la habéis liado los propios del Atlético por tontos.
> No se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca!!!.



pero no me quedo con el penalti clarísimo que el VAR no ha querido ni mirar, ni con las tanganas y trifulcas que tenían preparadas, ni la ejpulsión que sabíamos que recibiríamos, ni las sanciones perpetuas, etc.

No.

Lo mejor de todo y lo que hemos aprendido hoy es que todos esos que pretenden dar lecciones y ejemplos, no son ejemplo DE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.

No son ejemplo de nada y tienen precisamente los defectos que se empeñan en señalar. Ven la paja y nunca SU VIGA.

Con eso me quedo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

*Atleeeeeeeeeeeeeeti*


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Ole Ole Ole
Cholo Simeone!


----------



## sintripulacion (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero no me quedo con el penalti clarísimo que el VAR no ha querido ni mirar, ni con las tanganas y trifulcas que tenían preparadas, ni la ejpulsión que sabíamos que recibiríamos, ni las sanciones perpetuas, etc.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo!!.
Os quedáis con haber sido eliminados, con no marcar ni un puto gol en 180 minutos, con jugar durante 80 minutos en el partido de vuelta yendo por debajo en la eliminatoria a especular y jugar al contraataque y como guinda dedicaros a repartir estopa, es decir como marrulleros.
Esa es vuestra extraordinaria contribución a la champions de este año, contribución que nadie va a echar de menos en toda Europa.
Patéticos!!!.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Hoy el Atleti ha dejado a la Champions un poco desnuda...

Ese penalti que no han querido revisar...

cómo quieren ser ejemplo de nada así?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Así no pueden pretender darnos lecciones

Así no

Ese penalti lo vio el arbitrario, lo vio el Metropolitano, lo vio el VAR y lo vio to Uropa

Es penalti

Por qué no se revisó?
No lo revisaron. No entraron para decidir que no era penalti. sabes por qué? porque es penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

*La champions está desnuda*


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

en esta toma se ve cómo le mete la pierna Joao Cancelo a Correita cuando le hace la zancadilla.

Desde la posición del arbitrario se vió mejor.

Desde la grada se vio muy claro.

en la repetición se ve desde varias tomas que es penalti como un castillo

el Var lo vio y no notificó en ningún momento que lo estuviera revisando

No se revisó porque es penalti

*





La champions está desnuda*​


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

se plantaba Correita delante del portero y fue derribado con una zancadilla

si eso no es penalti, la champions es un cuento


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pochettino hablaba un inglés de mierda y el Southampton le dijo que tenía que ponerse las pilas. Y esto es el nivel de exigencia del Southampton, imagínate si llega a ir directo al Manchester United. Pero Pochettino aprendió, porque acepto la oferta del Southampton entre otras cosas para aprender inglés y poder fichar por algo mejor.
> 
> Emery, que ahora está de moda, se dice bastante desde Inglaterra que se le jodió el Arsenal porque hablaba un inglés mongólico.
> 
> ...



Pues emery les llevo a una final de europa league..que no se queje. Los del arsenal con su equipo demigrante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Adoro la bilis inglesa por la mañana


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> se plantaba Correita delante del portero y fue derribado con una zancadilla
> 
> si eso no es penalti, la champions es un cuento



en eso estoy de acuerdo era penalti
le mete claramente el pie contra el pie de correa y le derriba
pero tenian que pasar los piratas era orden de ceferin : 
si , ese ante el que vuestro presidente fanfarron de bar agachó finalmente la cabeza traicionando a florentino
ahora os jodeis


pero lo demas es mucho mas importante que eso:
es que sois tan fanaticos que no veis lo que es aun mas evidente:
el cholo cumplio ya su ciclo en el atletico pero no hoy sino hace ya años

un tio que esta enfrentado con correa y luis suarez

un tio que pone de titulares a los paquetes joao felix (que malo es por favor!) y griezman
dejando en el banquillo a correa , carrasco , y luis suarez

un tio que juega una eliminatoria de copa de europa defendiendo cuando va perdiendo
y que solo se decide a hacer cambios y a plantear un ataque serio cuando quedan 20 minutos

un tio argentino barriobajero y cobarde que enseña a sus jugadores a ser como el : barriobajeros y cobardes
y que anoche se vio de sobra en el campo

y puedo seguir asi pero me cansa


----------



## Malvender (14 Abr 2022)

Siento que no pasará el Atleti, pero lo de ayer viendo esa pinta de malotes politatuados hiperviolentos recordaba al equipo de presos de Alcalá Meco en su partido de Navidad.

Mira que los equipos ingleses están llenos de moronegros pero los del City ayer parecían las monjas franciscanas jugando contra la Mara Salvatrucha


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

Falta poco al atletico para pasar, y le planto mucha cara al city con menos equipo y presupuesto, volvera seguro el atleti y mas fuerte


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en eso estoy de acuerdo era penalti
> le mete claramente el pie contra el pie de correa y le derriba
> pero tenian que pasar los piratas era orden de ceferin :
> si , ese ante el que vuestro presidente fanfarron de bar agachó finalmente la cabeza traicionando a florentino
> ...



Ni cobardes ni na, ahí te ciega tu fanatismo. El Atleti hizo una eliminatoria, sobre todo, valiente.

Se jugó todo el rato a lo que dictó el Atleti.

Y en el Atleti todos los jugadores son muy buenos y titulares o suplentes lo hacen fenomenal.

A toro pasao se pueden decir muchas cosas de lo que podría haber sacado, pero lo que es indiscutible es que se jugó a lo que dictó el Atleti 180 minutos.

Y el penalti es un escándalo. No informaron ni de una posible revisión desde el VAR, mientras los jugadores del Atleti hacian gestos al arbitratio en el campo para que lo revisara.

En una eliminatoria de cuartos no revisar un penalti claro es trampa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Falta poco al atletico para pasar, y le planto mucha cara al city con menos equipo y presupuesto, volvera seguro el atleti y mas fuerte



menuda portada

podían haber sacao en laportada el penalti a Correita


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

Pues en Inglaterra estan calentitos con el atletico de madrid, pero si los guarros y provocadores fueron los putos ingleses, con una plantilla de ensueño ayer en el wanda el city jugo una mierda, y el atletico con algo mas de punteria habria pasado. Tranquilo el madrid os vengara


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

la prensa merengue y culera en hezpain ha quedao muy retratada. 

No han defendido a un equipo ejpañiol que se jugaba el pase a semis de Champiñon. 

han ridiculizao al Atleti y han defendido a los piratas.

Eso sólo ocurre en hezpain.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ni cobardes ni na, ahí te ciega tu fanatismo. El Atleti hizo una eliminatoria, sobre todo, valiente.
> 
> Se jugó todo el rato a lo que dictó el Atleti.
> 
> ...




dices que me ciega mi fanatismo????
un ciego fanatico como tu!!!!

mira tio , vi el partido entero
y el atletico jugo 70 minutos a intentar que no les metieran mas goles
solo los ultimos 20 minutos el atletico jugo de verdad al ataque y a comerse al shity : o no viste las prisas que tenian entonces por empatar?
vete a contarle historias a otro

el colmo es que digas que "en el Atleti todos los jugadores son muy buenos y titulares o suplentes lo hacen fenomenal"
pero tu eres subnormal o que te pasa?

mira fanatico retrasado : vuelve al wanda y date de cabezazos contra la pared : lo necesitas
joao felix es MALISIMO y ayer como tantos otros partidos NO estuvo
griezman no es tan malo como el , pero ayer mas de lo mismo : NO estuvo salvo una carrera y 2 pases por cierto mal dados
y tener en el banquillo a correa carrasco y luis suarez que fueron los que realmente crearon el peligro al shity en cuanto salieron es propio de un necio un chulo un prepotente etc .... que es lo que es el cholo

pasando de un patetico como tu
sigue perdiendo y sigue justificando al mismo entrenador y equipo que os hacen perder
un aplauso campeon 
estais a un paso de hacer como javi el charnego naziSSeparatista : echarle la culpa al "cespet"


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> dices que me ciega mi fanatismo????
> un ciego fanatico como tu!!!!
> 
> mira tio , vi el partido entero
> ...



Eres fanático del El Trampas

Tu opinión no vale una mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

De lo único que se puede hablar de forma objetiva es de un penalti clarísimo que no se revisa y determina el resultado de la eliminatoria.

Ese penalti no revisado pone en duda el rigor de la competición


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eres fanático del El Trampas
> 
> Tu opinión no vale una mierda



no no soy del Farsa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> De lo único que se puede hablar de forma objetiva es de un penalti clarísimo que no se revisa y determina el resultado de la eliminatoria.
> 
> Ese penalti no revisado pone en duda el rigor de la competición



sigue llorando lo haceis muy bien

pero apuntar a los verdaderos responsables eso ya para la temporada 2050-2051
por un lado me alegro : asi seguireis siendo pateticos que es lo que sois


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

La opinión de fanáticos de El Trampas o El Farsa no valen una mierda.

id a el chat del Marka o el KAs a soltar miasmas


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Conentemos el penalti no revisado a Correita...

qué os parece?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

hay varias tomas en las que se puede apreciar que es penalti como un castillo. Correita se quedaba solo ante el portero y es derribado con una zancadilla.

en esta toma se ve sin ninguna duda que hay penalti. En las repeticiones en directo se ve penalti claro desde varias tomas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Y hay una ocasión de Correita, que le deja el balón con el pecho lobo a Cunha, que remata a bocajarro a metro y medio de la portería y da en el muslo de un pollo y no entra. Aaarrrrrg!


----------



## barullo (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hay varias tomas en las que se puede apreciar que es penalti como un castillo. Correita se quedaba solo ante el portero y es derribado con una zancadilla.
> 
> en esta toma se ve sin ninguna duda que hay penalti. En las repeticiones en directo se ve penalti claro desde varias tomas.



Vaya tela que permitan que ese penalti no se pite teniendo VAR

No soy de quejarme de arbitrajes pero no pitar eso es para que la UEFA se lo haga mirar y todo el equipo arbitral entero tanto de campo como en la sala de vídeo no vuelvan a pitar en ninguna competición nunca más


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Y ya al final, Correita tuvo otra

no entraba la pelota

Ella no quería, oiga!


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

8 goles nos quería meter el der fúrbol del futuro, no se lo cree ni él


----------



## barullo (14 Abr 2022)

Felipe ya nos ha jodido más veces y siempre en el peor momento porque ayer estaba el partido a puntito de caramelo para empatar y tuvo que meter la pata y la patadita de los cojones para cagarla y dejarnos con 10


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Y la eliminatoria del Benfica? qué os parese? 6 goles, menudo disparate, eso parecía furbol 7. El Darwin Núñez ese es un fenómeno rematando, le entraban todas, algunas en fuera de juebo justito, pero no falla, todas dentro.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Abr 2022)

Yo soy del Atleti a muerte, pero el tiempo del Cholo está llegando a su fin.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Al Cholo hay que renovarle ya.

Dio una lección de fúrbol medieval que se había olvidado y fue dominante 180 min ante el entrenador del futuro y más allá.

y el equipo, espectacular, cumpliendo el plan en todos sus registros de forma magistral. 

Menudo equipazo tiene el Atleti. Son todos lobos.


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Un año sin Champions
> 
> Y al otro lo mismo



Ladran, luego el Cholo forever

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Yo le vengo viendo en algunos partidos y me está gustando. Le he visto en partidos clave, no le he seguido mucho, pero me gusta cómo se mueve y remata que da gusto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Compañeros...Freddy se nos ha ido..

Freddy Rincón nos ha dejado, el que fuera buque insignia del Atlético de Madrid .

El bueno de Freddy....ayer lamentablemente el Atlético no le pudo homenajear como él se merecía, pero su espíritu sobrevoló el Wanda durante todo el partido.

Freddy allways.


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Exacto. La pelota estuvo cerca de entrar un par de veces, y si lo hubiera hecho ahora muchos detractores que atacan al Cholo callarian.
> 
> Entre o no, yo creo que la etapa Simeone deberia ir terminando. Hay demasiado miedo al cambio.



El Cholo no debe irse sin ganar la Champions, cosa que puede ocurrir cualquier año.

Tuvo que venir la plandemia para que no nos follasemos al Liverpool hace dos años.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ostras, como el Villarreal.



Le faltan 3 finales de Champions al Villarreal para igualar al Atleti

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> Claro que sí, no va a entrenar a City, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, Madrid o Barcelona porque no quiere o no sabe inglés..., será por intérpretes..., seguro que cuando pochetino llegó a Inglaterra hablaba inglés como Shakespeare...
> 
> ...



!Peste de cornudos en este hilo!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Cholo hay que renovarle ya.
> 
> Dio una lección de fúrbol medieval que se había olvidado y fue dominante 180 min ante el entrenador del futuro y más allá.
> 
> ...





jajajajaja menudo fanatico retrasado 
sabia que tenias que ser un lamecholo

todo es bueno en vuestro atleti segun tu
nada hay que cambiar
y el cholo es el mejor entrenador del mundo
la putada es que perdeis perdeis perdeis y seguis perdiendo
pero bueno eso es un detalle menor para vosotros  

el cholo una leccion de futbol???? 
y encima durante los 180 minutos???? 
en manchester : 1 5 5 autobus-cueva
en madrid : 1 5 4 1 , autobus-cueva , 70 minutos a aguantar , 20 minutos finales a atacar a la desesperada : justo cuando hizo los cambios que tendrian que haber sido titulares desde el inicio : correa carrasco suarez

el equipo magistral???? 
si , empezando por los inutiles joao felix y griezman que no existieron 
(puestos a dedo por el super cholo que esta enfrentado con luis suarez , correa y carrasco)
y otros como el retrasado felipe reparte coces autoexpulsandose

tu no puedes ser normal
tienes que ser algo de esto


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

.


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajajaja menudo fanatico retrasado
> sabia que tenias que ser un lamecholo
> 
> todo es bueno en vuestro atleti segun tu
> ...



Tú eres fanático de El Trampas.

Tu opinión no vale una mierda. 

De fúrbol vais justitos. Vosotros a hablar de majia potajia en el cuernabeu, que es lo vuestro


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Lo que faltaba. Que venga aquí la caverna de fanáticos de El Trampas y el Farsa, a hablar de fúrbol, al Cholo. 

Que no, que no. Que el Cholo se queda en el Atleti. Pero gracias por vuestras opiniones de mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Tú eres fanático de El Trampas.
> ...



por que Trampas? 
que no soy del Farsa
ya te lo dije


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que faltaba. Que venga aquí la caverna de fanáticos de El Trampas y el Farsa, a hablar de fúrbol, al Cholo.
> 
> *Que no, que no. Que el Cholo se queda en el Atleti.* Pero gracias por vuestras opiniones de mierda



ojala
y cuantos mas años mejor
asi seguireis siendo cada vez mas pateticos


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ojala
> y cuantos mas años mejor
> asi seguireis siendo cada vez mas pateticos



parece que te molesta. Deberías alegrarte


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Como el entrenador ese del futuro y más allá, en lugar de darnos las gracias por cederle el balón en su campo para su possesió, se enfada y se pilla un mosqueo que pa qué.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> parece que te molesta. Deberías alegrarte




tu eres retrasado no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu eres retrasado no?



Vete al chat del Marka a soltar miasmas. Esto es un floro del atleti.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Abr 2022)

Una pena que no hubieran tres equipos españoles en semifinales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

A algunos les molestaba que siguiéramos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Queréis dejar de discutir joder!!!!
Hoy es día para homenajear a la gran estrella rojiblanca hostia!!!
Viva el Freddy!!!!


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Antes de decir lo primero que se te ocurre, repasa el resúmen del partido al menos.
> 
> Qué me estás contando del Villareal? me parece muy bien. El Atleti del Cholo ha eliminao al Bayern también y al Farsa del Messi y se ha plantao en 2 finales que le robó El Trampas, qué me vas a contar?
> 
> hoy el Atleti del Cholo ha sometido al City y ha tenido no una, ni dos, ni tres, ni cuatro, sino 5 o 6 ocasiones claras de gol que no han entrado porque no ha querido entrar el balón. Y una jygada a Correita en el área del City pa revisar por posible penalti. Incluso cuando nos han dejado con 10, hemos tenido otras 2 ocasiones miy claras de gol.



Revisate la vista, que lo que vi era muy claro pq yo si vi a un equipo como el Bayern lo que es realmente empujar de verdad pq tienen jugadores mientras el Atleti no le vi eso que dices ni en el 85.

Sólo una ocasión gorda de verdad vi, la dejads de Correa UNA SOLA GORDA DE VERDAD.

el Bayern por oleadas fue a por el Villarreal.

Si es que que estáis eliminados por tener un entrenador amarrategui que así os va con el dinero que ya teneis solo lo dilapidais en medianías para satisfacer al cholo y eso en Europa no se puede tener.

El fútbol es sencillo... Portero, delantero y por el medio jugadores con creación. Con eso y ajustado la defensa logras cosas y el cholo ganó 2 ligas por 

Portero y delantero con costa y Villa.
Portero y delantero con Suárez que se salió en la primera vuelta.

Si no buscáis jugadores arriba al Carrer y si no tenéis eso al menos jugadores con creación pero nada. Con correas y similares es como creer el día que se lesione o se vaya Benzemá con vinicius se vaya a hacer algo


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Tú mismo!!.
> Os quedáis con haber sido eliminados, con no marcar ni un puto gol en 180 minutos, con jugar durante 80 minutos en el partido de vuelta yendo por debajo en la eliminatoria a especular y jugar al contraataque y como guinda dedicaros a repartir estopa, es decir como marrulleros.
> Esa es vuestra extraordinaria contribución a la champions de este año, contribución que nadie va a echar de menos en toda Europa.
> Patéticos!!!.



Totalmente de acuerdo pero déjales, es lo que tiene abrazar a la mediocridad y tener amarrateguis del siglo XXI en un banquillo.

No vi al Atlético a saco en la segunda parte más que en el tramo final del final del final y con mierdas de jugadores sin creatividad para poner balones o generar una diferencia. Eso es por el fútbol del Cholo que no sabe jugar a ser otra cosa que una roca pero cuando debes convertirte en un estilete pues a la calle sin goles


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El penalti como un castillo a Correita que vio to Uropa no lo van a revisar nunca. Pasará a esa historia ojcura de la championc que pone la cara violeta a algunos. "Ejke er VAR no entra porque...patata"

pero a Felipe le van a sancionar con 4 partidos como poco, y espérate que no sancionen a alguno más "porque...patata"

Y al Cholo. Sansión por fúrbol prehistórico o algo así 

Y al Metropolitano, sanción porque su hinchada nunca dejar de animar


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Perdona bonito, pero el Atleti jugo en la ida al 0 0 y les metió 1.

El Atlético ayer jugo a... Llamalo X que era meter un gol y no metió ni uno.

Pero que gilipolleces dices de que jugo a lo que el Atlético quiso?

Si jugando un 5 5 0 en la ida PERDIÓ y por ese resultado está en la puta calle.

Si os merecéis caer por amarrateguis e inútiles. Un 5 5 0, jugar a no meterte gol y van te lo meten y eso es lo que te echa de la Champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo pero déjales, es lo que tiene abrazar a la mediocridad y tener amarrateguis del siglo XXI en un banquillo.
> 
> No vi al Atlético a saco en la segunda parte más que en el tramo final del final del final y con mierdas de jugadores sin creatividad para poner balones o generar una diferencia. Eso es por el fútbol del Cholo que no sabe jugar a ser otra cosa que una roca pero cuando debes convertirte en un estilete pues a la calle sin goles



pues nada vendamos el equipo a un jeque caga oro.. gastemonos 500 millones por temporada en paquetes


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Ya que er VAR no puede entrar porque...patata, vamos a revisar aquí er penalti no señalado.

Es penalti como un castillo
o tenéis la cara muy violeta?


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues nada vendamos el equipo a un jeque caga oro.. gastemonos 500 millones por temporada en paquetes



Es que ya os gastais la morterada en Simeone. Que seguis sin ver qué no podéis tener al mejor entrenador pagado de la historia del fútbol y hacer una mierda de fútbol creativo.

Que llega la hora de la verdad y no tenéis el fútbol de creación para marcar la diferencia que vuestra diferencia solo es amarrar y luego pasa lo que pasa.

Lo peor es jugar a amarrar en la ida y NO TE SALGA Y ENCIMA ESTÁIS FUERA POR ESE PARTIDO.

Que no hay excusa, que yo echo la culpa al cholo, no hay quien se trague al atleti como espectador.

Y ojo... Yo odion como el que más el fútbol del city Barça o selección que es un puto rondo de toque y posesión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Es que ya os gastais la morterada en Simeone. Que seguis sin ver qué no podéis tener al mejor entrenador pagado de la historia del fútbol y hacer una mierda de fútbol creativo.
> 
> Que llega la hora de la verdad y no tenéis el fútbol de creación para marcar la diferencia que vuestra diferencia solo es amarrar y luego pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



si por eso el atletico esta ganando ligas porque nunca marca goles..venga ya..fijate lo bien que le fue al barsa ir a por el partido ante el bayern...


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Para la champions en la que el VAR entra unas veces y otras no, no tenéis nada que decir?

Sólo tenéis miasmas pa el Cholo?

Veo muchas caras violetas por aquí


----------



## Lemavos (14 Abr 2022)

@artemis está bien?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

En champions, parece que el fúrbol no lo es todo.

La majia potajia. Esa es la clave


----------



## tolomeo (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Cholo hay que renovarle ya.
> 
> Dio una lección de fúrbol medieval que se había olvidado y fue dominante 180 min ante el entrenador del futuro y más allá.
> 
> ...



"Lección de futbol, dominante...." resultado eliminados.

Ahora, por un momento, imagina jugar como la segunda parte los dos partidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> "Lección de futbol, dominante...." resultado eliminados.
> 
> Ahora, por un momento, imagina jugar como la segunda parte los dos partidos



y del penalti ni hablar. No podemos entrar...es majia potajia


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

un penakti, en el minuto 80 de una eliminatoria de cuartos de champions que no se revisa.

Nada más que disir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## tolomeo (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y del penalti ni hablar. No podemos entrar...es majia potajia



Estoy de acuerdo que se podría haber pitado penalty.
Pero jugando los dos partidos menos amarrategui creo que no hubiera hecho falta, es simplemente mi opinión, tan respetable como las demás.

A los ciervos ignóralos, ni puto caso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que se podría haber pitado penalty.
> Pero jugando los dos partidos menos amarrategui creo que no hubiera hecho falta, es simplemente mi opinión, tan respetable como las demás.
> 
> A los ciervos ignóralos, ni puto caso.



en 180 minutos generamos más ocasiones claras de gol que el City del futuro y más allá. Los que se enfadaron fueron ellos y nos montaron la tangana en el Metropolitano. De los últimos 15 minutos de la eliminatoria, cuando estaban contra las cuerdas, empezaron a hacer la croqueta por el suelo y a perder tiempo. se jugaron 3 minutos de los últimos 15, contando incluso los 9 de añadido. 3 minutos. El resto jugadores del City sentados en el césped y el que vino del futuro montando gresca.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que se podría haber pitado penalty.
> Pero jugando los dos partidos menos amarrategui creo que no hubiera hecho falta, es simplemente mi opinión, tan respetable como las demás.
> 
> A los ciervos ignóralos, ni puto caso.



bueno nuestro mayor defecto fue soltar balones aereos a Joao en las contras..ahi mira que dejar escapar a diego costa por no se que masajista


----------



## tolomeo (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> en 180 minutos generamos más ocasiones claras de gol que el City del futuro y más allá. Los que se enfadaron fueron ellos y nos montaron la tangana en el Metropolitano. De los últimos 15 minutos de la eliminatoria, cuando estaban contra las cuerdas, empezaron a hacer la croqueta por el suelo y a perder tiempo. se jugaron 3 minutos de los últimos 15, contando incluso los 9 de añadido. 3 minutos. El resto jugadores del City sentados en el césped y el que vino del futuro montando gresca.



El miedo de la ida nos hizo perder. 
El Cholo es un gran entrenador para poner al Atleti en la lucha con los grandes, que es lo que ha hecho y muy bien, pero hasta ahí.
Creo que este es el techo del Cholo.

Si quieres ganar debes arriesgar más, y sobre todo si tienes jugadores que, en teoría, son jugones, ponles a jugar no a defender, cagao.
Los jugadores que tiene no son para defender como defendía con Filipe Luis, Godin y compañía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Todavía recuerdo cuando mi tío me llevo por primera vez al Calderón....

Yo estaba aburrido, hasta que comenzó a calentar la leyenda, sabías que algo importante iba a pasar, rápidamente todo el Calderón comenzó a corear su nombre....entro al terreno de juego y comenzó a correr como un galgo, regate, técnica...lo tenía todo, era el gran Freddy Rincón...

Siempre te recordaremos leyenda rojiblanca!!!!
Viva el Freddy Rincón!!!!!!!

#freddythelegend


----------



## Urquattro (14 Abr 2022)

Yo casi que prefiero haber perdido contra estos. Otra derrota con el Mandril (encima como está ahora) no lo soportaría...


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> El miedo de la ida nos hizo perder.
> El Cholo es un gran entrenador para poner al Atleti en la lucha con los grandes, que es lo que ha hecho y muy bien, pero hasta ahí.
> Creo que este es el techo del Cholo.
> 
> ...



Miedo es perder tiempo durante 15 minutos de una eliminatoria para romper un partido cuando estás contra las cuerdas.

El Atleti desactivo a su rival y le sometió cuando le dio la gana. Eso es fúrbol, puro fúrbol.

El Atleti no tiene miedo a nadie.
Pero está claro a a algunos les molestaba que siguiéramos adelante y decidieron no revisar un penalti. Ese tipo de arbitrariedades en un partido de pueblo en una isla bananera, vale. Pero en Uropa? jajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Yo ya avisé en el jilo del trampas qué apostaban a que nos sacaban 5 amarillas, roja, penalti en contra, ejpulsión del Cholo, sanciin de 4 partidos a un jugador del atleti y cierre del Metropolitano.

Acerté en casi todo. El penalti en cobtra no ecistió, pero nos robaron uno a favor. Por lo demás, en el centro de la diana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si por eso el atletico esta ganando ligas porque nunca marca goles..venga ya..fijate lo bien que le fue al barsa ir a por el partido ante el bayern...



Insisto... Que no te enteras, que vuestro mejor baza que es el cholo con lo que cobra solo os da para jugar a aburrir a las ovejas y no habéis ganado una Champions ni lo haréis nunca con un estilo de juego amarrategui y jugadores de creación mediocres.

Que las ligas que ganasteiis fue por la combinación de portero y delantero pero para la Champions hay que tener medios creativos y el cholo no quiere eso.

Y habéis perdido la eliminatoria por el cholo y seguis queriéndole, pues nada a vivir soportes de partidos y encima jugando amarrategui con el 5 5 0 de la ida PIERDE.

que el Villarreal se ha cargado al Bayern y en la ida pudo meterles 2 o 3 goles al Bayern, y la vuelta en Villarreal con la mitad de dinero y un entrenador que no cobra ni de lejos lo del Cholo está en semis haciendo historia.

Que el cholo es un destructor de talento, tienes a Joao y Griezmann desesperados corriendo y al lado de ellos no hay talento para crear juego.

Y encima con mierdas de delanteros centros. Suerte tuvisteis que Suárez el año pasado en la primera vuelta de vistio de Superman, pero cuando se esfumó en la segunda vuelta casi perdéis la liga de no ser por oblak


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora ganar una champions es lo más fácil del mundo según jus


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> en 180 minutos generamos más ocasiones claras de gol que el City del futuro y más allá. Los que se enfadaron fueron ellos y nos montaron la tangana en el Metropolitano. De los últimos 15 minutos de la eliminatoria, cuando estaban contra las cuerdas, empezaron a hacer la croqueta por el suelo y a perder tiempo. se jugaron 3 minutos de los últimos 15, contando incluso los 9 de añadido. 3 minutos. El resto jugadores del City sentados en el césped y el que vino del futuro montando gresca.



Estáis llorando pq el city hizo juego feo? Pero si sois los masters vosotros en eso y no os quejais cuando lo aplicais.

Eso os pasa por ser tan cholistas, luego a llorar. Estáis eliminados pq no apostais por el talento sino ser amarrateguis, que en la ida os encerrasteis atrás y encima os sale mal.

Pues ayer en city le salió bien pq acabó con 0 0 y ahhh el city al menos tuvo uno palo, cosa que ni en Atlético tuvo en la ida pq ni llegó al área.

Por racanos os habéis merecido estar eliminados y encima probando parte de vuestra medicina


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> El miedo de la ida nos hizo perder.
> El Cholo es un gran entrenador para poner al Atleti en la lucha con los grandes, que es lo que ha hecho y muy bien, pero hasta ahí.
> Creo que este es el techo del Cholo.
> 
> ...



El problema del Cholo es que solo entiende de intensidad y compromiso y ahí se queda.

Para ganar una Champions es preciso tener algo más que compromiso es necesario calidad creatividad muy necesarios para momentos donde tu juego está espeso.

Y el cholo precisamente se carga esto último que he dicho


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Urquattro dijo:


> Yo casi que prefiero haber perdido contra estos. Otra derrota con el Mandril (encima como está ahora) no lo soportaría...



El Madrid está muy mal realmente. Sólo es el portero y Benzemá con Modric abuelo dando su jarabe de calidad cuando tiene la opción.

El problema lo tiene el Cholo que no apuesta por la calidad y además no tiene delantero centro porque los correa y compañía son una p*** banda y en el centro del campo no tiene nada creativo cosa que el real Madrid si lo tiene gracias a Modric y si acaso kross cuando está bien.


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Miedo es perder tiempo durante 15 minutos de una eliminatoria para romper un partido cuando estás contra las cuerdas.
> 
> El Atleti desactivo a su rival y le sometió cuando le dio la gana. Eso es fúrbol, puro fúrbol.
> 
> ...



Pareces el Xavi del cholismo. Lo importante de Xavi siempre era la posesión que hemos tenido la posesión aunque hemos perdido.

En vuestro caso habéis hecho lo que habéis querido? Pues que yo sepa en el partido de ida, la idea era acabar con 0 goles en contra y os metieron uno, justo el gol que os ha eliminado.

Dónde está el haber jugado a lo que habéis querido? pues mira eliminados jugando a lo que habéis querido.

Sois ridículos


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Rostros violetas tras los cuartos de chiampiñon


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El penalti a Correita no lo verás en la tele, en los panfletos merengues y culerdos no lo encontrarás, no hablarán de ello los que saben de chiampiñon, la UEFA no se pronunciará, el comité VARbitrario no saldrá a aclarar el asunto, el que vino a mostrarnos el fúrbol del futuro no tendrá nada que disir, los que calumniaron al Cholo no comentan...


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora ganar una champions es lo más fácil del mundo según jus



Yo no he dicho que sea fácil nunca.

Yo solo he dicho que sin talento y solo plan amarrateguis no se logra ganar.

Yo sigo comprando al real Madrid del martes contra el Atlético de Madrid del miércoles.

Mientras un real Madrid muerto, con dos chispas de calidad logro pasar, el Atlético de Madrid no logro pasar porque tiene una p*** m***** de jugadores de calidad sobre todo en el centro del campo ante un equipo muerto.

Y eso es culpa del Cholo y seguis bailándole el agua


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Angry silence


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

Pero que me réplicas a mi, si fue la idea del entrenador mejor pagado del mundo que jugo a eso renunciando a pasar del medio campo y perdió?

Yo recuerdo la ida del PSG contra el real Madrid, y la diferencia sabes que fue? Pues que al real Madrid fue literalmente sometido por el PSG, intentaba jugar y salir arriba pero el PSG se los meo y con mucha suerte solo perdio el Madrid 1 0. Pero el plan del Madrid no fue un autobús desde el inicio.

El Atlético de Madrid de la ida directamente fue encerrarse atrás y no salir ni siquiera una vez a la contra pero no porque no pudo sino porque puso un p*** autobús el Cholo Simeone y encima ese autobús le ha hecho perder la eliminatoria.

Esa es la diferencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Puedes oir este silencio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Ayer el metropolitano rugía. 

Poneos el vídrio de la repetición del penalti en bucle a cámara lenta, en 0.25, y disfrutad del silencio hoy


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Al Atleti le falta lésico dese


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FQQfIq9XoAAyE83?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Falta poco al atletico para pasar, y le planto mucha cara al city con menos equipo y presupuesto, volvera seguro el atleti y mas fuerte



El error del pateti fue no jugar la ida de tú a tú.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues en Inglaterra estan calentitos con el atletico de madrid, pero si los guarros y provocadores fueron los putos ingleses, con una plantilla de ensueño ayer en el wanda el city jugo una mierda, y el atletico con algo mas de punteria habria pasado. Tranquilo el madrid os vengara



Los ingleses son un chiste.


----------



## tururut12 (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya que er VAR no puede entrar porque...patata, vamos a revisar aquí er penalti no señalado.
> 
> Es penalti como un castillo
> o tenéis la cara muy violeta?



Es penalti claro, pero no lo quisieron pitar. Que el árbitro no lo aprecie puede ser, pero el VAR debería haberle llamado para que lo revisara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Por favor, que alguien ponga las declaraciones post antes de la rueda de prensa con Isabel Forner. Es buenísima. Cuando la jaca le dice que estaba aplaudiendo al banquillo de Hucha y el cholo con cara de extrañado dice: ¿sho? ¿sho? Nooooo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

El Madrí siempre juega igual, depende de los espacios que te deje el rival, y busca la genialidad en una contra o robando el balón. Creo que va a ser más parecido a los partidos del QSG.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Yo quiero ver al Villareal contra el liverpool. Una final City-Villareal y que se la lleve el Villareal me parecería de lo más divertido en la chiampiñon


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

pero supongo que el Liverpool se plantará en la final. Por el otro lado, como el Citytanganas no se ponga las pilas contra el trampas, no van a ninguna parte.


----------



## tururut12 (14 Abr 2022)

Creo que ayer en lo único que se equivocó el Cholo fue no haber empezado el arreón al comenzar la segunda parte. En la ida puso el autobús, pero si lo hizo es porque pensó que jugando más abierto recibiría una goleada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Abr 2022)

el paleti a disputarse la 4ª con el musho beti

jajajja menudos losers


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Supongo que la final será el trampas contra el Liverpool y se la llevará el Liverpool. Si el City se planta en la final, ni idea.


----------



## tururut12 (14 Abr 2022)

No sé cómo saldrá el Madrid pero supongo que el City saldrá a sobar el balón y cuando no lo tenga a presionar muy arriba al equipo blanco para que los defensas cometan fallos en la salida del balón.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

No se puede de saber lo que va a pasar en las jubadas polémicas, de qué lado van a caer.

Al márgen de ese tipo de cositas, me parece que los reyes desnudos no jueban a na. Courtois es un fiera, eso está claro. y Bencemal está on fire asistido por ficticius. Pero el Chelsea les pudo hacer 5 goles tranquilamente en el bernabeu.

El City futurista va a tener que poner los pies en la tierra, dar alguna utilidac a su possesió y afinar la puntería si quiere tener alguna posibilidac.

Y en la eliminatoria del Liverpool- Villareal, me parece que el Líverpool te puede cascar 4 goles sin darte cuenta. No sé qué plan tendrá el Villareal, a ver si aguantan otro chaparrón.


----------



## ravenare (14 Abr 2022)

El judas este no termina de digerir la derrota y que no va a ganar ningún titulo este año. 6 o 7 veces ha puesto ya el vídeo de correa. Menudo personaje, esta para grabar la nueva versión de papá porque somos del Atleti. Muahaha.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> El judas este no termina de digerir la derrota y que no va a ganar ningún titulo este año. 6 o 7 veces ha puesto ya el vídeo de correa. Menudo personaje, esta para grabar la nueva versión de papá porque somos del Atleti. Muahaha.



Y es penalti o k ase?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Si es penalti, se dice y no pasa na


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

cómo me ejplicas que er golaso der chelsi no es un golaso y que er pnarti a Correita no es un penarti?

Misterios de la champiñon


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Ni idea, no tengo ni idea. Yo voy con el Villareal.

y ahora siguiente partido. Partido a partido. A ganar la champion de La Lija, que nos quieren sacar de ahí a base de arbitrariedades y van a ser duros los partidos que quedan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

pero me quedo muy tranquilo sabiendo que tenemos un equipazo.

quiero ver a ese mismo Atleti lo que queda de Lija.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

La afición del Atleti tira de ironía: ¡ya se venden camisetas con el 'Mad, bad and dangerous'!


El Mirror definió al Atlético de Madrid en su portada como "loco, malo y peligroso" y la hinchada se lo ha tomado con mucho humor y ya prepara prendas, banderas...



as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Carragher: "Las críticas hoy a Simeone apestan a hipocresía"


La leyenda del Liverpool sale en defensa del argentino y del Atlético en su columna en el Telegraph Me gustaría verle en la Premier .




as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Es el rey desnudo


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ojala
> y cuantos mas años mejor
> asi seguireis siendo cada vez mas pateticos



Si que el Cholo siguiera fuera malo para el Atleti, todos los cornudos de Chamartín le aplaudiriais con las orejas, gañán.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El rey va desnudo


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Es que ya os gastais la morterada en Simeone. Que seguis sin ver qué no podéis tener al mejor entrenador pagado de la historia del fútbol y hacer una mierda de fútbol creativo.
> 
> Que llega la hora de la verdad y no tenéis el fútbol de creación para marcar la diferencia que vuestra diferencia solo es amarrar y luego pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



Los cornudos de Chamartín sois tan ridículos como el barsa dando lecciones de juego.
Intentad ganar algo de momento, porque como no ganeis la Champions y la liga las carcajadas se van a oír en Júpiter.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí, por si queda alguien en Uropa que no lo ha visto


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí, por si queda alguien en Uropa que no lo ha visto


----------



## fieraverde (14 Abr 2022)

No creo que exista un partido más repugnante que el city-madrid , así revienten los hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## jus (14 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Los cornudos de Chamartín sois tan ridículos como el barsa dando lecciones de juego.
> Intentad ganar algo de momento, porque como no ganeis la Champions y la liga las carcajadas se van a oír en Júpiter.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



A mí no me cuentes penas. Por cierto si hubiera pasado el Atleti hubiera querido que gane al Madrid y no soy del Barça.

Lo que pasa que no puedo con los amarrateguis ni los guardiolistas.


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

*El Cholo murió de razón*


----------



## Pablem0s (14 Abr 2022)

Que después de lo de Munich sigáis con este menosprecio...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Abr 2022)

el farsa palmando 0-2 pero con valors


----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> A mí no me cuentes penas. Por cierto si hubiera pasado el Atleti hubiera querido que gane al Madrid y no soy del Barça.
> 
> Lo que pasa que no puedo con los amarrateguis ni los guardiolistas.



Si no eres del Atleti a mi como si eres del salchicha de Frankfurt, que aquí no pintas nada, y mucho menos dando lecciones, cuernitos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pablem0s (14 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el farsa palmando 0-2 pero con valors



0-3

Para valors los del cornudo dejándose meter CUATRO por esa BANDA hace cuatro días.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Entro para reirme de los que decían que ganar europaleagues es de pobres


----------



## Pablem0s (14 Abr 2022)

¿El Bayern no tenía experiencia? ¿Y un once y una plantilla que nada tiene que envidiar a la del Liverpool? Pues aun así se lo cargaron.

Conozco muchos atléticos que no quieren pasar la vergüenza de que el Villarreal gane la Champions antes nosotros, y más teniendo en cuenta que Simeone ha tenido 10 ocasiones para hacerlo ni más ni menos, dos regaladas al eterno rival inclusive.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## t_chip (14 Abr 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿El Bayern no tenía experiencia? ¿Y un once y una plantilla que nada tiene que envidiar a la del Liverpool? Pues aun así se lo cargaron.
> 
> Conozco muchos atléticos que no quieren pasar la vergüenza de que el Villarreal gane la Champions antes nosotros, y más teniendo en cuenta que Simeone ha tenido 10 ocasiones para hacerlo ni más ni menos, dos regaladas al eterno rival inclusive.



La única ventaja que tiene el Villareal para ganar la Champions es que ni aunque vaya 4-0 a favor en la final en el minuto 70 les darían favoritos.

Eso les quita toda la presión, lo cual es una ventaja pero a estas alturas ya no sorprenden a nadie.

El Liverpool va a salir en tromba, y les van a golear.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Abr 2022)

El farsa ha sido sostenido en lija durante muchos partidos para que no se caiga. Pero no merece entrar en competiciones Uropeas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## jus (15 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Si no eres del Atleti a mi como si eres del salchicha de Frankfurt, que aquí no pintas nada, y mucho menos dando lecciones, cuernitos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



disfruta de... o nada, que de nuevo cero champions y lo que os queda con la mierda de entrenador amarrategui y mierda de jugaores cero creativos plan correas o un argentino que tiene que es malo como avaricia que ahí le ha fichado


----------



## t_chip (15 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> disfruta de... o nada, que de nuevo cero champions y lo que os queda con la mierda de entrenador amarrategui y mierda de jugaores cero creativos plan correas o un argentino que tiene que es malo como avaricia que ahí le ha fichado



Vale, lo de "cero Champions" te ha delatado por si quedaba alguna duda Madridista cagón de pura cepa, equipo de ignorantes que se arriman al que más títulos tiene para compensar carencias personales varias, entre ellas, seguro, micropene, cortedad mental, fracaso profesional y cuernos tamaño berrea de alce.

Opcional enanismo y madre profesional de las esquinas.

Vete a la sala de trofeos del cuernabeu a pajearte, y así olvidar tus múltiples fracasos vitales, pero no olvides el tranquimazin, que ya va haciendo tiempo de la última Champions, y en esta os va a sodomizar la premier.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

*Te copian y encima sacan mejor nota*


----------



## jus (15 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Vale, lo de "cero Champions" te ha delatado por si quedaba alguna duda Madridista cagón de pura cepa, equipo de ignorantes que se arriman al que más títulos tiene para compensar carencias personales varias, entre ellas, seguro, micropene, cortedad mental, fracaso profesional y cuernos tamaño berrea de alce.
> 
> Opcional enanismo y madre profesional de las esquinas.
> 
> ...



Mimimimimimi... Cero champions y aburriendo a las ovejas sigue sufriendo digo... Disfrutando con el cholo


----------



## t_chip (15 Abr 2022)

jus dijo:


> Mimimimimimi... Cero champions y aburriendo a las ovejas sigue sufriendo digo... Disfrutando con el cholo



Bien claro se vio anteayer que disfrutamos, pringao.

!En cambio vosotros no olvidais vuestro total fracaso vital ni con trece ni con 200 champions!

?Has pensado en hacerte de los All Blacks?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jus (15 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Bien claro se vio anteayer que disfrutamos, pringao.
> 
> !En cambio vosotros no olvidais vuestro total fracaso vital ni con trece ni con 200 champions!
> 
> ...



Super divertidos ver Atlético de Madrid toda una oda al fútbol al cholismo a los Correa y similares.

Así disfrutaréis del sopor, enjoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2022)

Claro,el Madrid resulta tan indiferente que por eso los dirigentes del Atleti no pueden venderles ningún jugador,no vaya a ser que salgan los aficionados a la calle con las antorchas 

Club cuya afición continuamente tiene que recordar lo especiales y lo incondicionales que son "orgullosos de no ser como ellos",no les basta con serlo y ser felices y tal,lo importante es pregonarlo y que los demás lo sepan,al final esa es su competición.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2022)

El Madrid les vende a precio de amigo a un jugador bueno como Llorente y no pasa absolutamente nada,luego alguien como Courtois que ni siquiera era jugador en propiedad es persona non grata allí...

Y luego todo el día con la cantinela de los robos,vaya club y afición ridículos,me hacía antes seguidor del barca vamos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2022)

Ves,aficionado promedio del Atleti,por eso me despierta antipatía ese equipo...

Va por el madrileño ese que me mete en el ignore el subnormal,lógicamente porque le escuece lo que lee...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Pos yastamos akí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

A Edge2 le tengo yo en el ignore por insultar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa guapis......


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa guapis......



Hola fondo norte....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

Savic no termina el partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Buena presión del Español....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

El Atleti se incorpora muy bien por su banda derecha... Nosotros pecamos de poca contundencia por esa banda... No me mola...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Joder... RDT está espeso y poco participativo... Está demasiado individualista...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... RDT está espeso y poco participativo... Está demasiado individualista...



Cuando jugáis fuera casi no tenéis ocasiones. No sé porqué jugáis con dos delanteros.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Nuestra banda izquierda de medio campo para atrás es flojita flojita....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Cuento de Joao Félix.... Jueguen...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

el pisoton en nuestra area del mallorca si bale este no


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando jugáis fuera casi no tenéis ocasiones. No sé porqué jugáis con dos delanteros.



No sería mala idea retrasar algo a Puado, basculando a nuestra izquierda ( apoyos en defensa ) y enlace con RDT... 

Bueno... Podría ser una opción; pero más hacia final de partido...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

el arbitro se esta luciendo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

carrasco y grizzi pero ya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el arbitro se esta luciendo



Nada... El árbitro no ha perjudicado ni beneficiado a ninguno de los dos equipos...

No me seas culerdo, por favor....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Nada... El árbitro no ha perjudicado ni beneficiado a ninguno de los dos equipos...
> 
> No me seas culerdo, por favor....



le pita amarilla al que no hace la falta, estas ciego?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

y el pisotón que ni revisa el var


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

no he hablado de beneficiar digo que son muy malos arbitrando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> le pita amarilla al que no hace la falta, estas ciego?



¿ Desde cuándo se " pita " una amarilla ?????.... En todo caso se saca....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Desde cuándo se " pita " una amarilla ?????.... En todo caso se saca....



al ignore vas otra vez cansaliebres


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> y el pisotón que ni revisa el var



El pisotón es fortuito y ahí en VAR no entra.... Ehhhh y admito que hay pisotón; pero es un lance del juego...

También le han perdonado una amarilla hiperclara a Joao Félix; pero no lloro...


----------



## Artorias (17 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> !Peste de cornudos en este hilo!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Peste, peste los partidos de nuestro magnífico equipo...

Hoy otra oda al fútbol...

3 partidos y medio sin meter un puto gol.

Hoy ni un puto tiro en lo que va de partido...

Seguir defendiendo al miserable del cholo, IMBÉCILES.

Renovación de por vida a la rata calva.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Milagro de Oblack.... Y gol del Atleti...Joder...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> y el pisotón que ni revisa el var





Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Vaya leche que habéis tenido ....


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya leche que habéis tenido ....



Sacad a RDT


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sacad a RDT



Ah no, que está en el campo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Segundo milagro de Oblack....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Kondogbia a la ducha.... Segunda amarilla por mano...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Amarilla injusta, la verdad...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Eso es roja? Si es de rebote...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora en serio... Se van a cargar el fútbol y lo digo ahora que esta jugada nos favorece...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

@《Judas》 vente aquí a hablar del arbitro sucnormal este


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol del Español.... Inmerecido pero gol....

No me gusta empatar así.... Menos si fuérais el Far$a, claro....


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

El problema es el problema...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Vistas las ocasiones, el resultado de momento es justo, eso sí...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

FElipe a por la segunda...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Siempre la misma historia, esperad que nos clasifiquemos para la Champions...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos 10 minutos extras


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Necesitamos 10 minutos extras



5 min.... No te pases.... Jajjajajaj


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Intuición: Ésto no acaba 1-1....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Milagro de Diego López...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

La ha tenido carrasco, tenia que haber salido el otro dia de titular...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

PenaltY


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Yo no veo nada.... No me parecen manos...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Yo no veo nada.... No me parecen manos...



Si lo son


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Lo dicho... Se cargan el fútbol....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2022)

qué haceis?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Nada...

No me gusta este fútbol...

Expulsión injusta de Kondogbia y penalty fantasma al Español...

Una mierda todo...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo dicho... Se cargan el fútbol....



Trankilo, que lo fallamos


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya robo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Abr 2022)

Menudo mangazo de penal...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

La verdad es yo no veo mano


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya penaltis se pitan hoy en día.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Final...
Ésto ya no es fútbol... Es una puta mierda....

Disfrutad de la victoria, enhorabuena y espero que por lo menos esta victoria os sirva para echar a los culerdos de la zona Champions....

Lo siento...

Voy a desconectar de ésto que le llamáis fútbol y me dedicaré a ver fútbol base y formativo...

Buena suerte atléticos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Hay gif de ese penalti?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Final...
> Ésto ya no es fútbol... Es una puta mierda....
> 
> Disfrutad de la victoria, enhorabuena y espero que por lo menos esta victoria os sirva para echar a los culerdos de la zona Champions....
> ...



RDT acabá de reconocer que le ha dado en la mano en movistar... Le honra...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Lo de las manos es una vergüenza. Por más que hagan reuniones, es 100% aleatorio.

A mi pitar un penalty asi... en fin.

Al Atleti le quedan el Real Madrid, el Sevilla y la Real Sociedad. Ojito con esa plaza Shempions.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> RDT acabá de reconocer que le ha dado en la mano en movistar... Le honra...



Por mucha mano que sea, eso NO es penalty... Pregúntale a Piqué contra el Villarreal....

Mierda de Liga corrupta.... Ojalá bajáramos a segunda para no ser cómplices de este TEATRO DEL DINERO.... Y ya está....

Que se vaya la Liga corrupta a tomar por culo....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

a mamarla


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> @《Judas》 vente aquí a hablar del arbitro sucnormal este



No he visto el partido. Acabo de ver el resultado. Cuando vea la repetición comento.

Victoria es lo que veo. una roja, penalti...pero no sé qué ha pasado. 


3 puntos muy necesarios.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

... Al final dice RDT que creia que le habia dado en el cuerpo, que lo tiene que ver    

Yo creo que no le ha dado con la mano sino con la rodilla, pero vaya forma de saltar, claro que el no es defensa...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues tienen que perder el Zevilla y el barsa...


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de las manos es una vergüenza. Por más que hagan reuniones, es 100% aleatorio.
> 
> A mi pitar un penalty asi... en fin.
> 
> Al Atleti le quedan el Real Madrid, el Sevilla y la Real Sociedad. Ojito con esa plaza Shempions.



Pero eso en el neofutbol es penalty.

Yo no lo pitaría, pero sabía que con este circo de ahora lo iba a pintar.

Al Atleti también le pitaron en contra en Europa (creo que el año pasado) algo así, que nadie había visto, y cuando todos pensaban que se miraba uno a favor del Atlético.

El fútbol dejó de ser un deporte de contacto, y lo de las manos y los penalties, los ucranianos tienen la solución, enrollar a los jugadores con cintas de plástico.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Ésto, según los árbitros de la Liga Profesional, no es penalty:







No hase falta desir nada más....

Paso ya de todo, e insisto, ojalá se haga la Superliga esa de mierda y los clubes poderosos os larguéis... Mejor pocos y legales que muchos y ladrones...

Sí... Mucha gente dejará de ver la Liga; pero a los que NOS GUSTA EL FÚTBOL y no el NEGOCIO DEL FÚTBOL, disfrutaremos más y mejor en una competición sin adulterar.... Mejor Pocos y selectos que muchos y mierda a tope.... Sobra gente " aficionada " al fútbol, la verdad... No nos ven como aficionados, somos un " mercado " de clientes...

FIN


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, pues tienen que perder el Zevilla y el barsa...



Pues no, hay que esperar que el Sevilla se cuele entre los 4 primeros, junto a los de Madrid, y el Betis 

Ya sabes que el Barça tiene deberes en la UEFA ligue...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

El panfleto de El Trampas y El Farsa, el kAS y el MARKA, publicando titulares de "El VAR" y "POLÉMIKA"

putos panfletos comprados por la merengada y el culerismo.

Ni una mención a las decenas de robos descarados a los que ha sido sometido el Atleti toda la temporada, con alevosía y ensañamiento, y hoy, que además nos han ejpulsau a otro, una ejpulsión más de tantas, titulares anti Atleti, porque el robo hoy no ha sido suficiente para que pinchemos.

La Lija está corrupta
El fúrbol está corrupto


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por mucha mano que sea, eso NO es penalty... Pregúntale a Piqué contra el Villarreal....
> 
> Mierda de Liga corrupta.... Ojalá bajáramos a segunda para no ser cómplices de este TEATRO DEL DINERO.... Y ya está....
> 
> Que se vaya la Liga corrupta a tomar por culo....



El tema es que llevamos asi 2-3 años, y son INCAPACES de poner una regla objetiva para las manos.

Joder, puedes decir: "Mano separada del cuerpo que no venga de un rebote, penalty". Por ejemplo. Y no hay duda ninguna, pero no, sigues dejando un margen a lo interpretativo. Tiene que estar separada y no venir de un rebote, pero a veces si es penalty, y a veces no es penalty.

A RDT le ha dado en la mano, pero es que no hay posibilidad alguna de poner la mano en otro sitio porque está saltando y han tenido que estar 3 minutos mirando repeticiones desde 5 ángulos diferentes para verlo. Vamos, que asi no. 

El problema es que la norma no está clara, entonces cuando te perjudica siempre encuentras contraejemplos donde algo peor o más evidente no se pitó. Y de ahi viene el problema.

Yo soy 100% pro VAR, pero con las manos no hay una norma 100% objetiva, y entonces es imposible que no haya quejas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Pa un partido que me pierdo y resulta que nos han arbitrarieado a favor.

No me lo puedo de creer.

Nunca he visto un arbitriaje a favor del Atleti.

Nunca!

No me lo creo


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver repetida la cantada de Oblack en la falta...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

y la roja a kongogbia?

roja por qué?

no hentiendo.

roja? por qué?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

por favor,con lo facil que es aceptar una mano como un lance mas del juego y seguir sin mas…que un balon pega en un brazo y corta un tiro? Pues mala suerte oye,lo mismo que si da en un hoyuelo en el cesped y se desvia…

al contrario que ahora,solo se deberian pitar como penalti las que sean manifiestamentamente voluntarias y practicamente nadie pueda tener dudas sobre ello,añado documento grafico para entendernos


----------



## barullo (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ves,aficionado promedio del Atleti,por eso me despierta antipatía ese equipo...
> 
> Va por el madrileño ese que me mete en el ignore el subnormal,lógicamente porque le escuece lo que lee...



Pues como en tu hilo cuernito:

Ahí hay varios que me tienen en el ignore porque les jode lo que digo y no me quejo tanto


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues como en tu hilo cuernito:
> 
> Ahí hay varios que me tienen en el ignore porque les jode lo que digo y no me quejo tanto



yo no me quejo,solo dije que era un subnormal y ahi quedo todo,asunto olvidado.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema es que llevamos asi 2-3 años, y son INCAPACES de poner una regla objetiva para las manos.
> 
> Joder, puedes decir: "Mano separada del cuerpo que no venga de un rebote, penalty". Por ejemplo. Y no hay duda ninguna, pero no, sigues dejando un margen a lo interpretativo. Tiene que estar separada y no venir de un rebote, pero a veces si es penalty, y a veces no es penalty.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión....

El VAR debería entrar EXCLUSIVAMENTE en lo que permite hacer y es delimitar los fueras de juego o goles fantasma cómo mucho o cosas CLARÍSIMAS que pasen desapercibidas para los árbitros... ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Que hay cuatro árbitros en el campo ¡¡¡¡ 

Para determinar si el balón le da en la uña de la mano derecha de RDT o de el que sea, que lo decida el árbitro de campo y punto... Y eso sí... Todo lo demás me sobra.

El VAR debe reducirse a la mínima expresión. No tiene sentido... El VAR es la ruina del fútbol y el control del mismo de los adinerados... está clarísimo, hombre...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

El Atleti es el equipo de la lija más perjudicado por arbitriajes escandalosos y atracos del VAR.

El Atleti debería ir líder de La Lija si no hubiera sido masacrado con arbitrariedades cada jornada durante toda la temporada.

He seguido todos los partidos del Atleti y es un escándalo cómo le han venido robando puntos rodas las semanas, mientras sostenían a El Trampas y El Farsa, con las mismas arbitrariedades, pero a favor de esos dos equipos.

El VAR es una herramienta para amañar partidos.

El júrgol está corrupto.

Hoy no he visto el partido del Atleti, pero no me creo que nos hayan arbitratieado a favor. No me lo creo porque no he visto jamás un arbitriaje a favor del Atleti. Nunca. Y he visto todos los partidos del Atleti. Todos. Esta temporada me he perdido el partido de hoy nada más. Debo ser yo, no sé, que si veo el parrido y comento nos atracan. Voy a dejar de ver los partidos del Atleti, a ver si así nos va mejor.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y la roja a kongogbia?
> 
> roja por qué?
> 
> ...



Ya se ha comentado en el hilo...

Falta por mano de Kondogbia.... Correcto....

Luego, el árbitro le ha sacado la segunda amarilla ( no la roja directa ), de forma totalmente injustificada.... Se ha pasao siete pueblos... Y dos amarillas -> Roja y a la calle..

Jugada arbitrada con muy mala intención y muy perjudicado el Atleti.. Esa es la verdad...

Lo mismo que digo una cosa, digo la otra....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero eso en el neofutbol es penalty.
> 
> Yo no lo pitaría, pero sabía que con este circo de ahora lo iba a pintar.
> 
> ...



Pero entonces hay que pitarlo todo. ¿Por qué no se pitan los agarrones?


----------



## tactics (17 Abr 2022)

Es una vergüenza la dictadura arbitral.

No era ni la falta de Kondogbia ni el penalti a favor.

Va a pagar por ver esto su puta madre.

Lo mejor, 3 puntos y a otra cosa.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

el trampas robando de nuevo señores. que tendran que hacer para que les expulsen a un jugador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el trampas robando de nuevo señores. que tendran que hacer para que les expulsen a un jugador.



No sólo le perdonan la roja, además empapela a tarjetas amarillas al cerdilla por reclamar la roja. 

Es delirante


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*Los descuentos contra el Atleti han traído de cabeza al Espanyol este año*


----------



## barullo (18 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo no me quejo,solo dije que era un subnormal y ahi quedo todo,asunto olvidado.



Si yo te lo digo porque para subnormales que ignoran como tú dices el hilo madridista se lleva la palma en cuanto a estar repleto de gente asi, nada más y nada menos hoyga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

"*"Dice Tomás (Tomás González Cueto, miembro del gabinete jurídico de la RFEF) que la Liga la va a ganar el Atlético de Madrid. Que lo tengo aquí al lado... pobrecito. Bueno, yo creo que sería una buena idea y hacerlo todo allí. Pero claro, sería hacerlo todo allí sabiendo que alquilas...* a lo mejor, en vez de alquilar por medio kilo cada partido, lo puedes alquilar por más y sacar dos kilos o dos kilos y medio. Entonces, yo creo que ahí tiene también un margen de negocio el Barça", le dijo Rubiales a Piqué el 3 de marzo de 2019, apenas un día después de que el Barcelona ganara el Clásico por 0-1, con el el club azulgrana líder siete puntos por encima del Atlético, que era el segundo. Apenas un mes después el Atlético tuvo que decir adiós a sus opciones al campeonato al perder por 2-0 en el Camp Nou donde jugó más de una hora con un futbolista menos por una polémica expulsión de Diego Costa."


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Abr 2022)

Lesión muscular de Piqué, valors


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Abr 2022)

waka waka


----------



## artemis (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mi opinión....
> 
> El VAR debería entrar EXCLUSIVAMENTE en lo que permite hacer y es delimitar los fueras de juego o goles fantasma cómo mucho o cosas CLARÍSIMAS que pasen desapercibidas para los árbitros... ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Que hay cuatro árbitros en el campo ¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



Espero que no sigas llorando, hasta Rdt ha dicho que fue mano


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Espero que no sigas llorando, hasta Rdt ha dicho que fue mano



A ver... Mano que da vergüenza ajena pitar cómo penalti...

Pero claro... Ya te digo... Por mi parte me gustaría que os montarais la Superliga de mierda esa y os largarais a robaros entre vosotros... Por mi parte, tema zanjado... Ya tardáis en largaros.... Que os aprovechen los tres puntos, que me temo que NO os van a servir para dejar a los Geri's & Rubi's boys fuera de Champions....

Tres puntos tirados a la basura... Seguro...


----------



## artemis (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver... Mano que da vergüenza ajena pitar cómo penalti...
> 
> Pero claro... Ya te digo... Por mi parte me gustaría que os montarais la Superliga de mierda esa y os largarais a robaros entre vosotros... Por mi parte, tema zanjado... Ya tardáis en largaros.... Que os aprovechen los tres puntos, que me temo que NO os van a servir para dejar a los Geri's & Rubi's boys fuera de Champions....
> 
> Tres puntos tirados a la basura... Seguro...



Pero ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Abr 2022)

AVRIENDO JRANDE


----------



## barullo (18 Abr 2022)

Aparatos - El hilo del Twitch de Piqué de las 23:30


Y a las 11 y media vamos a contar mentiras tralará tragatochos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 Abr 2022)

Siempre fieles....siempre patéticos!


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2022)

Joao se despide del resto de la temporada...


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

*La afición rojiblanca explota por un audio de Rubiales a Piqué y pone estas 4 jugadas en el foco*

Aficionados colchoneros han rememorado en las redes estos tres partidos de la temporada 18/19 a raíz de los audios que publica 'El Confidencial'.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

No somos tontos. 

Las arbitrariedades nos han perjudicado significativamente jornada a jornada durante toda la temporada.

Es sensillo de entender que a la federación, a los comisionistas, a los que invierten, a los panfletos bien regados, a la propaganda, a los arbitrarios y a todo lo que no es el puro fúrbol, les interesa sobre todo que El Trampas y El Farsa queden en las dos primeras posiciones de la tabla.

Ahora ya sabemos a qué se referían cuando hablan del fúrbol del futuro. Pues parece que los que manejan La Lija tienen los medios para predecir el futuro en el fúrbol.


----------



## artemis (20 Abr 2022)

Rubi le aseguro a Gery en 2019 que el Atleti no ganaba la liga... mando al trascendental partido entre Farsa y Atleti a su mamporrero Gil Manzano... 



Este mismo lunes veíamos con rata Alba, el amigo de Gery, que es compadre de Rubi hacía esto sin ningún tipo de tarjeta...







Esta clarinete... Rubi gana mas dinero si el farsa acaba segundo y va a la supercopa, y para el lo primero es el dinero, no le importa hacer perder una liga al atleti o la integridad de la competición.... ¿a que ahora a nadie le extraña todos los penaltis que nos pitaron la liga pasada en los últimos minutos? a pesar de todo y de todos fuimos CAMPEONES DE LIGA


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Echas un vistazo a las heztadísticas arbitrarias contra el Atleti y somos campeones en sanciones, tarjetazos, ejpulsiones, penaltis...

Hay una diferencia arbitraria significativa con los sostenidos. Arbitrariedades que determinan resultados y la clasificación.

Mucho mérito el Atleti. Sin las arbitrariedades, a estas alturas de la temporada sería líder en solitario.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Y no os extrañe que en Champiñon ocurra algo parecido, porque a la mitad de los semifinalistas les han metido ahí con calzador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Que no, que no!

Que no era culpa de El Cholo,

Que no, que no!

Que el fúrbol del Atleti no es feo, que no, que no!

Mas feo es lo que se esconde en la organisasión!


(Hay que hacer una canción. Propuestas...)


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

bengaaa buena tarde hace con mis 2 conejas favoritas por la tele


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

oxtias Gil manzanas al silbato, por mandato del calbo y el wakawaka debemos perder
veo 2 rojas y 1 penalty


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que no, que no!
> 
> Que no era culpa de El Cholo,
> 
> ...



cuantas veces al dia le chupas la polla al cholo?
su lefa te la tragas o te la embadurnas por tu cara?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

han ido los dos a por el balon y han chocado pie con pie
y lo han repetido a camara lenta para que gente como tu lo vea

di mas bien que el cholomierda no puede con un semisegunda granada
que griezman es poca cosa
que koke es ridiculo
y que joao felix es mas malo que no tiene nivel ni para ser delantero del granada


----------



## BTK (20 Abr 2022)

Se sabe algo de Correa? Se ha perdido por el campo?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

si estoy relajado viendo vuestro partido
de hecho quiero que ganeis a ver si echais fuera de la champions al VARsa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Da la impresión como si pateti no se jugara nada cuando la realidad es que solo le queda esto y este debería ser un partido fácil.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Que raro el atleti al descanso 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que raro el atleti al descanso 0-0



Y en el 60'


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

el atletico de madrid se esta jugando entrar en copa de europa champions?
porque parece que fuera segundo en la clasificacion con 10 puntos sobre el tercero y partido intrascendente


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Recordatorio de que el Granada le ha empatado los dos encuentros al Barsa, le ganó al Zevilla en casa y en la ida le ganó tambien al Atleti que nos ocupa en este hilo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

lo mejor de todo es que el cholo dara por bueno el 0-0 y tambien sus lamecholos


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo mejor de todo es que el cholo dara por bueno el 0-0 y tambien sus lamecholos



Es que ayer el Betis no ganó dirán... Es jodidamente increible la cantidac de partidos que no se presentan como rival y lvego están con la gilipollec de partido a partido, al Atleti este año le han ganado el Levante, el Granada y el Mallorca, demasiados equipos muy por debajo del nivel exigible


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues al palo, en el 90' 0-0 que van


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Idle diciendo a Geri y Rubi que no jugais la supercopa si eso


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

unas ayuditas cuando hacemos mal partido nos vendrian bien, como a los ciervos 3 penaltys, por ejemplo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

asco de arbitro mongol


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, pues al palo, en el 90' 0-0 que van



Puede estar el atleti jugando 3 dias y no le mete un gol al granada


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuantas veces al dia le chupas la polla al cholo?
> su lefa te la tragas o te la embadurnas por tu cara?



Tú eres de El Trampas y sabes mucho del Cholo. De la trama de corrupción en la que están implicados El Trampas, El Farsa, Federación, vomité arbitrario... de eso no dices nada nunca? 

Vete al jilo de El Trampas a celebrar La Lija robada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

me jode porque el patetico no ha podido marcar en casa ni un misero 1-0 contra el granada y poner diferencia asi con el VARsa
pero me alegro por el granada un equipo que plantó cara al VARsa (como al Madrid) y hoy se ha merecido el empate
ojala se salven
y el patetico tiene cara de uropali con la alegria de los cholistas ademas
pateticos es poco


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

2 penaltis, uno a Griezmann y otro a Correa, que el arbitrario GilManzano no ha querido ver.

La Lija está corrupta


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú eres de El Trampas y sabes mucho del Cholo. De la trama de corrupción en la que están implicados El Trampas, El Farsa, Federación, vomité arbitrario... de eso no dices nada nunca?
> 
> Vete al jilo de El Trampas a celebrar La Lija robada.



en la trama de corrupcion esta el VARsa+RFEF+Liga
lo de meter sin pruebas al Real Madrid ahi te lo sacas porque eres un patetico
sigue restregandote la lefa del cholo por tu cara se ve que te gusta


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Otro robo al Atleti

La Lija es una farsa


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

conclusiones
el chaval serrano le deberia quitar el puesto a koke facil.
cunha tiene que ser el dc titular.
wass en cuanto juegue vrsaliko ni la huele.
el cojo no es capaz ni de controlar balones faciles.
este puto arbitro que pite al mandril solo para que la liga sea mas una puta mierda de lo que es.
ya lo ha dicho piqué aunque todos lo sabiamos, se favorece al trampas y al farsa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 2 penaltis, uno a Griezmann y otro a Correa, que el arbitrario GilManzano no ha querido ver.
> 
> La Lija está corrupta



ninguno ha sido penalti pedazo de embustero
te reto a que pongas aqui las imagenes de ambos y digas en que momento es penalti alguno de los dos


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en la trama de corrupcion esta el VARsa+RFEF+Liga
> lo de meter sin pruebas al Real Madrid ahi te lo sacas porque eres un patetico
> sigue restregandote la lefa del cholo por tu cara se ve que te gusta




No, claro, El Trampas no tiene nada que ver. La corrupción de La Lija es culpa de El Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ninguno ha sido penalti pedazo de embustero
> te reto a que pongas aqui las imagenes de ambos y digas en que momento es penalti alguno de los dos




A Griezmann sólo le dejan el tobillo sangrando con un plantillazo del central dentro del área.

Dejad de robar, Tramposos


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Menuda mierda, cholistas iros a cagar...

@artemis


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

a ver la que le hacen a osasuna ahora


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Otro robo al Atleti
> 
> La Lija es una farsa


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

La Lija debe ser anulada esta temporada. Hay una trama de corrupción para sostener a El Trampas y a El Farsa.

Se debería suspender.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, claro, El Trampas no tiene nada que ver. La corrupción de La Lija es culpa de El Cholo



esperando tus pruebas de que el Real Madrid esta pringado en la corrupcion del VARsa+RFEF+Liga
tus pruebas?
vaya con el Trampas Patetico


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Lo del arbitrario GilManzano es un escándalo. Nos lo han puesto a dedazo otra vez. El arbitrario ese pertenece a la peña merengue o q ase?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A Griezmann sólo le dejan el tobillo sangrando con un plantillazo del central dentro del área.
> 
> Dejad de robar, Tramposos



mamarracho:
griezman y el del granada entran los dos al balon y se dan los dos pie con pie
mira la repeticion que la pusieron a camara lenta para tarugos del patetico como tu


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Lo que está claro por lo que se ha destapado es que El Trampas y El Farsa entran en los contratos secretos esos y por lo visto da dinerito fresco si se sostienen ahí arriba...

Pero los fans de El Trampas dicen que la culpa es de El Cholo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que está claro por lo que se ha destapado es que El Trampas y El Farsa entran en los contratos secretos esos y por lo visto da dinerito fresco si se sostienen ahí arriba...
> 
> Pero los fans de El Trampas dicen que la culpa es de El Cholo...



lo que esta claro es que el Patetico esta pringado con Pique en la corrupcion


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

*Karanka da un disgusto al Atleti*

Los de *Simeone* vuelven a pinchar y no se distancian de la zona de *Europa League* y dejan al *Real Madrid* con opciones de ser campeón el domingo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

poca vergüenza


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> poca vergüenza



la tuya
este eres tu recibiendo del cholo
y como te gusta!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Basta ya de colocarnos al arbitrario GilManzano. Ese no es el mismo que sacó roja a Joao por recibir un agarrón dirante 5 metros?

Basta ya. Que algún organismo anticorrupción intervenga La Lija de las arbitrariedades, los conseguidores, los comisionistas...

Basta!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

La Lija no tiene ninguna credibilidad.

Por qué El Trampas no conoce las tarjetas rojas? por qué es el campeón de penaltis a favor y el último en penaltis en contra?

por qué el Atleti es campeón en sanciones, rojas, penaltis en contra...?

Basta ya!
La Lija está corrupta


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Basta ya de colocarnos al arbitrario GilManzano. Ese no es el mismo que sacó roja a Joao por recibir un agarrón dirante 5 metros?
> 
> Basta ya. Que algún organismo anticorrupción intervenga La Lija de las arbitrariedades, los conseguidores, los comisionistas...
> 
> Basta!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy el arbitrario no ha querido ver 2 penaltis claros a favor del Atleti.

2 penaltis que condicionan el resultado del partido otra vez. 
2 penaltis muy claros que no ha querido señalar porque...patata


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Basta ya de colocarnos al arbitrario GilManzano. Ese no es el mismo que sacó roja a Joao por recibir un agarrón dirante 5 metros?
> 
> Basta ya. Que algún organismo anticorrupción intervenga La Lija de las arbitrariedades, los conseguidores, los comisionistas...
> 
> Basta!




tomate una a la salud de tu amante el cholo
disfrutala en casa gilipollas!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

me voy a ver el partido del campeon de liga
seguid llorando pateticos
pero al cholo no le cuestioneis que eso es herejia
madre mia : 11 años en el banquillo!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

El fan del El Trampas no quiere escuchar la verdad, que son El Trampas y que La Lija está corrupta y forman parte de la trama...

Se dice y no pasa na. Por el bien der fúrbol.

Hay que poner fin a la corrupción en La Lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver a El Trampas, a ver cómo les amañan el partido otra jornada...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy al Atleti le han puesto al arbitrario ese de la peña merengue otra vez, que nos tiene odio intestino, y no ha querido ver dos penaltis como un castillo. Uno a Correa, que le hacen la zancadilla dentro del área y otro a Griezmann aberrante, en la que el defensa le mete un plantillazo en el tobillo cuando va a rematar, le rompe la media y le deja sangrando el tobillo.

El arbiyrario no ha visto nada...y el VAR no entra porque patata...


----------



## artemis (20 Abr 2022)

Rubi nos manda al mamporrero de Gil Manzano y hace su trabajo... Alguien esperaba algo diferente?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

que sigan con la trama. 

Las arbitrariedades son la principal característica de La Lija para sostener a los dos equipos que son parte de la trama.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Griezmann tiene el tobillo bastante dañado, esperemos que no caiga en la lista de lesionados en situaciones de penalti no señalado, como el de Joao la jornada anterior, que le lesiona para lo que resta de temporada. Y los sancionados por tarjetas que vieron sin saber por qué, por caprichito arbitrario fuera del rejlamento

Los arbitrarios de la banda de los amaños no ven penaltis a favor del Atleti nunca. Es algo muy extraño. Bastante sispechoso, porque hemos visto señalar penaltis por muchísimo menos a los equipos que son campeones en penaltis a favor.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

El canterano toca bien el balón. Me ha gustado en algunos movimientos. Si se lo cree igual hasta tiene futuro en el Atleti.

Y el Cholito que ha salido al final, con qué hambre ha saltado. Le brotaba el cholismo. 

Buen partido de todo el equipo. Han jugado muy bien, han movido bien la pelota, han llegado por todas partes, han jugado cono han querido...todo bien. Ha faltao el gol. El penalti no señalado habría abierto el partido, pero ya sabemos lo que hay en La Lija arbitraria y que no está la cosa para que nos piten un penalti a favor ni aunque le rompan a alguno el tobillo.

Destacaría a Carrasco porque es alucinante lo que hace con la pelota, la pisa, la esconde, la vuelve a pisar, por aquí, por allá, dónde está la pelotita...jajaja es un mago del balón. En la primera parte no han entendido lo que necesitaba Carrasco para que sus llegadas vieran rematador. Eso hay que automatizarlo. Si uno fija a defensas, el otro arrastra, otro llega por aquí...ese tipo de cosas...pero muy bien. Suárez bien, Cunha bien no sé cómo no marca más goles porque las tiene siempre muy claras, remates a bocajarro, al palo...Koke bien, Savic bien ,Oblack bien, Reinildo bien, Hermoso, Llorente, Correa, Versajliko, Lodi, De Paul...todos bien, no sé a quién me dejo sin mencionar, pero vamos, que no he visto nada mal hecho, todo correcto, lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Savic es un jefazo. Ha tenido un par de cabeza que no han entrado porque no sé. No es un robot, alguna vez tiene que hacer algo que no sea perfecto, pero Savic es tremendo.

Alucino cuando gilManzano, el arbitrario, para el partido sin saber por qué y le saca amarilla a Savic, por una jugada que había ocurrido 10 minutos antes y nadie se acordaba...y se pierde el siguiente partido alte el Bilbao.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Rubi nos manda al mamporrero de Gil Manzano y hace su trabajo... Alguien esperaba algo diferente?



Lo que espera el aficionado del Atlético es que su equipo ataque alguna vez, y que marque un gol. 

Ningún gol contra el Manchester City en 2 partidos, ningún gol al granada, ningún gol al Mallorca. 

Simeone es mierda. 

Renovación 3 años más!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Abr 2022)

me cago en:

gil manzano
karanka
todos los ciervos y culerdos de la faz de la tierra


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Es un problema arbitrario lo que le pasa al Atleti. Así a los furbolistas se le quitan hasta las ganas de jubar al fúrbol y todo porque saben que el arbitrario va a arbitrariear en contra siempre y van a ser sobre sancionados de forma injusta en cada partido.

Supongo que no es lo mismo saltar al campo sabiendo que el arbitrario va a estar siempre de tu parte, como con El Trampas y El Farsa. No sé si hay heztudios sobre ello, pero así debe de dar gustito jubar al fúrbol incluso si eres canterano.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> me cago en:
> 
> gil manzano
> karanka
> ...



Tiene que entrar el Trampes en Chempions sí o sí, es un trato entre Piqué y Rubiales para ir a la supercopa arábica.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo que espera el aficionado del Atlético es que su equipo ataque alguna vez, y que marque un gol.
> 
> Ningún gol contra el Manchester City en 2 partidos, ningún gol al granada, ningún gol al Mallorca.
> 
> ...



Eso lo hacen muchos equipos y no se les critica, ejemplo el City el otro día. 

Simeones es responsable de los éxitos de esttos úlitmos años y sin él estaríamos en el pelotón de los torpes o incluso descendidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

La trama de corrupción que afecta a La Lija debería ser suficiente motivo para que sea intervenida, se suspenda inmediatamente la competición y se haga una buena limpia.

La Lija está amañada y el Atleti es el principal perjudicado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Y sabéis que va a pasar con el escándalo que se ha destapado en La Lija de la corrupción?

Pues na de na porque patata


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Abr 2022)

Gil que era un mafias fue a la carcel, yo no lo defiendo, como Del Nido.
Pero cuando se trata de Floreone, que la izqda. y derecha de este pais le lame el trasero, nunca se investiga haga lo que haga.
Hasta Nobita que ha dejado al Trampes como un solar se va de rositas.
Esto lo ve hasta un cuponero, pero no interesa. Asco de liga y de pais.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Por qué el Atleti se deja tantos puntos contra los colistas de La Lija arbitraria?

Es de cajón. Recibe arbitriajes arbitrarios espeluznantes que le lijan puntos en La Lija vendida.

Por eso es el equipo de La lija con mayor número de sanciones, de ejpulsaus, de penaltis en contra.

Ayer se comen 2 penaltis claros, uno de ellos escandaloso porque salchipapas. Pero, en un momento dado del partido, el arbitrario para el juebo, todos se sorprenden, se da la vuelta el arbitrario, se acerca a Savic y le muestra una tarjeta amarilla que le impide jubar ante el Bilbao. Todos se quedan pasmados y nos muestran la repetición de una jubada que había ocurrido 10 o 15 minutos antes, que había pasao desapercibida.

Esa es la prueba de que el VAR ve lo que le da la gana y entra cuando le sale de la huevada según el rejlamento saudí que se han sacao de la chistera.


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*Partido soporífero*


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

El Atlético de Madrid cae en semifinales ante un colosal Salzburgo

*Fin al sueño en la Youth League para un Atlético de Madrid que fue superado por un colosal Salzburgo.* La *superioridad física *de los austriacos, unido a su gran *efectividad*, impidió que los colchoneros siguieran avanzando en la que ha sido su *mejor participación en la máxima competición juvenil a nivel continental.*

Atletico 0 - 5 Salzburgo

Menuda manita se ha llevado, la champions tiene que esperar


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Abr 2022)

Pero qué ha hecho el Atleti para que los arbitrarios se ensañen así hasta con los juveniles? 

Es para guardar esta temporada y presentarla en los tribunales o algo así y que se convoque una comisión de investigación en el fúrbol porque ya pasa de castaño a ojcuro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Abr 2022)

pasillo a roba ligas? yo no se lo hacía
sólo al que gana limpiamente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

El Madrí no se juega nada. Igual hasta podéis hacer un 4-0 como el far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> pasillo a roba ligas? yo no se lo hacía
> sólo al que gana limpiamente



Entonces nadie haría el pasillo a nadie.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Abr 2022)

Nos están tangando todas las jornadas desde que empezó la temporada con el rejlamento saudí ese.

Qué pasillo? El pasillo a la corrucsión en la federasión?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Entonces nadie haría el pasillo a nadie.



farsa y mandril pasillo vetado. y punto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

No creo. Lo mismo pasaba con el far$a.


----------



## barullo (25 Abr 2022)

Es que si nos cuelan 3 no vuelvo a ver un partido del aleti en mucho tiempo también te digo

Una cosa es no comparecer este año, perder 4 partidos seguidos y sin anestesia, ni estar a la altura con equipos modestos que habia que haberles metido 5-0 la ida y la vuelta, y otra muy distinta es hacer el ridiculo y poner el culo a los cuernitos y encima en casa. Eso si que no. Eso no se puede perdonar que no salgan como minimo a empatar y a echarle un par de cojones.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

nanananann hey jude
hoy los atleticos meamos colonia
vamos pep a por ellos con valors


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Algunos todavía no habéis pillado que o se aprueba la Superliga o la Premier se va a hacer con todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Los equipos españoles o pillan a chavales jóvenes o lo tienen muy chungo para competir con la premier y el Qsg. Madrí y far$a aún pueden traerse a jugadores que no renuevan sus contratos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Y mucha excusa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Claro que sí campeón.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Abr 2022)

la verdad es que west ham y eintrantch podrian estar en la semifinal de champions, buen nivel estos 2


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Abr 2022)

Como contra el *FAR$A* en el *PIPABEU*.

Si fuera el Mandril miraría cómo está el Barça y qué daño se le puede hacer perdiendo la dijnidá en el guantá.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Abr 2022)

con fornals y rice haces medio equipo


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Ese video es muy bueno, un 10


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

GVTI felicita a los ciervos por su magnifico robo prepetrado de la lija


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

USTEC LE HARIA PASEILLO A UN LADRON QUE ENTRA A ROBAR A SU CASA?
PUES ESO


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Puto Mateu


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

partido muy importante...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

PVTO CALBO


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Ha tardado un minuto en sacar tarjeta a Hermoso que estaba apercibido para no jugar el derbi y jodernos el partido


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Vaya gol, el gimenez este te cagas...


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Pffff Mateu y sus mamporreros vienen a jodernos, nos cortan los saques rápidos de falta, los córners les dan saquen de puerta...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Ahora un palo, suena michel...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Hasta el final de liga del pateti y del beti a muerte.


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

A ver si consigo conexión de una puta vez


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Uy el reinildo con mateu...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

VAYA PVTO ASCO DE ARBITROS Y DE LIGA DE MIERDA


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

El arbitrario Mateu ha comenzado desde el minuto 1 con diluvio de tarjetas para el Atleti, sancionando faltas inexistente, el línea dando saques de puerta al Bilbao que eran saque de esquina, Mateu amenazando con ejpulsar a todos los del Atleti..

*Corrupción en la federación
La Lija arbitraria*


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

La Lija está corrupta


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Hoy no acaban los 11...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta el final de liga del pateti y del beti a muerte.



A mi me gostaría que se metiera er beti en Champion y no por joder al barsa...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

https://redditt.footybite.cc/event/athletic-club-atl%C3%A9tico-madrid-live-stream/838254


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Antes de que acabe el partido saca amarilla a Llorente y Herrera para que no jueguen contra los vikingos


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Qué buena de Kongdobia


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Que pinta de paleto tiene el marcelino, de donde es?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

otro 1er tiempo tirado a la basura


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

La ha tenido carrasco...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pinta de paleto tiene el marcelino, de donde es?



Tiene cara de maketo, será de familia extremeña


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

toda la pvta malasuerte de este año se la ha llevado el moro del mandril


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

El arbitrario Mateu está como loco por sacar la tarjeta roja de rigor al Atleti. 

No se puede jugar tranquilo al fúrbol así, con los arbitrarios del rejlamento saudí como fieras por batir el récord de amarillas, rojas, penaltis, faltas inexistentes...para parar los pies al Atleti.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

¡Animo, que tan poco es tan duro jugar contra el Rangers!


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Larguero de Griezmann


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Es fuera, no penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

El penaltito de rigor al Atleti no puede faltar

El décimo penalti saudí al Atleti en La Liga corrupta


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

apagon de iberdrola, primer aviso...


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Y ahora apagan la luz para no haya reacción...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Qué espanto de Lija.

El reputado arbitrario Mateu se está luciendo otra vez.


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> apagon de iberdrola, primer aviso...



Luego 15 minutos de descuento y a tomar por culo


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

La manipulacion de Gery y Rubi es vomitiva


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

triple cambio...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

no recuerdo un partido de liga sin que nos piten un penalty o una roja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

¿A qué coño juega el pateti? Sin partidos entre semana. Qué fácil se lo ponen al far$a. Espero que quien planifique la plantilla tenga apuntados al menos 6-7 jugadores para echar.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (30 Abr 2022)

*Simeone Vete ya hijo de la gran puta!!!

Que vergüenza de tío. *


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Wass, Felipe, Hermoso, Vrsaljko, De paul, herrera, suárez. Esos fuera.

Se rumorea Kamara del OM, Emerson del Totenham, Lautaro, Sabitzer, ...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (30 Abr 2022)

A este paso perdéis plaza tchanchions.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Abr 2022)

wass por que? si no le han dado oportunidad


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

*Corrupción 
En la federación!!!

La Lija es arbitraria con el rejlamento saudí*


----------



## Mahāvīra (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Wass, Felipe, Hermoso, Vrsaljko, De paul, herrera, suárez. Esos fuera.
> 
> Se rumorea Kamara del OM, Emerson del Totenham, Lautaro, Sabitzer, ...



Tu de futbol...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

El baño que le ha dado el Bilbado ha sido cvrioso


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Espero que, nos clasifiquemos o no para champions, el CHOLO SE PIRE


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El baño que le ha dado el Bilbado ha sido cvrioso



¿y los palos qué? ¿han sido un anuncio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Esta temporada hay que recurrirla ante algún tribunal anticorrupción o algo. Ha sido una temporada arbitraria. Diluvio de ejpulsiones, penaltis, amarillas, faltas constantes inexistentes que interrumpen el juego del Atleti. La lija estaba vendida. 

El Trampas no sabe lo que es una ejpulsión, le regalan penaltis como churros, nunca en contra...así tiene que dar gusto...

Pasillo a la corrupción en la federación


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que nos clasifiquemos o no para champions el CHOLO SE PIRE



Vale ¿y a quién pones?

A quién pones que no sea una medianía claro, tiene que ser un técnico de primer orden


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Y otro día más el Atleti más caro de la historia no ha vuelto a jugar a nada


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vale ¿y a quién pones?
> 
> A quién pones que no sea una medianía claro, tiene que ser un técnico de primer orden











Entrenadores disponibles


Aquí se enumeran los entrenadores más exitosos que se encuentran disponibles. La base para valorar el éxito de entrenador es la media de puntos conseguido por partido.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Pues De Paul dicen que ha pedido irse, que no es feliz.

A mí esos 4 me suenan bien y creo que elevarían el nivel del Pateti.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esta temporada hay que recurrirla ante algún tribunal anticorrupción o algo. Ha sido una temporada arbitraria. Diluvio de ejpulsiones, penaltis, amarillas, faltas constantes inexistentes que interrumpen el juego del Atleti. La lija estaba vendida.
> 
> El Trampas no sabe lo que es una ejpulsión, le regalan penaltis como churros, nunca en contra...así tiene que dar gusto...
> 
> Pasillo a la corrupción en la federación



el Patetico Trampas perdiendo y llorando


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vale ¿y a quién pones?
> 
> A quién pones que no sea una medianía claro, tiene que ser un técnico de primer orden



Literalmente a cvalquiera, no existe nadie que tenga la ficha del Cholo, a cualquiera es a cvalquiera de lo top, hasta le pvedes robar a Pochettino al PSG o traerte a Guardiola del Shitty


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Entrenadores disponibles
> 
> 
> Aquí se enumeran los entrenadores más exitosos que se encuentran disponibles. La base para valorar el éxito de entrenador es la media de puntos conseguido por partido.
> ...



A mi no me pongas enlaces

Dime un nombre de técnico y no escurras el bulto, cansaliebres


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

comienza el partido, pasan 40 segundos y el arbitrario Mateu suelta una amarilla a Hermoso por una supuesta falta que no existe y se pone a amenazar a la defensa del Atleti con ejpulsarles, señalando a jugadores con el dedo y llamándoles para "hablar"...

Si empieza así el partido arbitrario se te quitan las ganas de jubar al fúrbol.

Así toda la temporada.

Está pasando algo muy corrupto en La Lija...y nadie dise nada, no se puede disir, porque si dices algo puede haber represalias...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Mahāvīra dijo:


> Tu de futbol...



Me vas a decir que alguno de esos ha hecho algo. Entonces según tú no hay que echar a nadie y seguir fracasando. Oye que por mí perfecto. El Madrí ganará 10 ligas seguidas.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi no me pongas enlaces
> 
> Dime un nombre de técnico y no escurras el bulto, cansaliebres



Yo lo que digo es que estos equipos tienen que tener alegria y jugar para ganar, no salir a jugar para que no te metan y como todo en la vida si no metes pa que vienes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Literalmente a cvalquiera, no existe nadie que tenga la ficha del Cholo, a cualquiera es a cvalquiera de lo top, hasta le pvedes robar a Pochettino al PSG o traerte a Guardiola del Shitty



Yo no soy del pateti pero si echáis al cholo os váis a acordar durante muchos pero muchos años. No sois conscientes de quien es el pateti y de lo que lleva años haciendo el cholo. Poche, aparte de haber demostrado no ser muy buen entrenador, no tiene ni de lejos el sentimiento patético que tiene el cholo.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

CHOLO


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el Patetico Trampas perdiendo y llorando



Pasillo a El Trampas y a la corrupción en la federación, claro que sí, cómo no 

Al Atleti le van a castigar ejpulsándole de competiciones Uropeas para escarmentar al Cholo, al que tienen un odio intestino que no cagan.


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Literalmente a cvalquiera, no existe nadie que tenga la ficha del Cholo, a cualquiera es a cvalquiera de lo top, hasta le pvedes robar a Pochettino al PSG o traerte a Guardiola del Shitty



Es que no es un problema de entrenador en absoluto

Es un problema de falta de calidad de varios jugadores y de otros que sí la tienen pero que no han comparecido este año porque tenían justificado cualquier resultado con la liga del año pasado


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que estos equipos tienen que tener alegria y jugar para ganar, no salir a jugar para que no te metan y como todo en la vida si no metes pa que vienes?



Ya pero eso es escurrir el bulto

No se puede pedir la cabeza del Cholo y no tener ni puta idea de a quién poner


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Prefiero ganar la liga con un far$a y un pateti fuertes, y en Europa, si no gana el Madrí la champions, no me importaría que la ganara el pateti.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que no es un problema de entrenador en absoluto
> 
> Es un problema de falta de calidad de varios jugadores y de otros que sí la tienen pero que no han comparecido este año porque tenían justificado cualquier resultado con la liga del año pasado




lo de que el cholo se encabrone contra varios jugadores fundamentales de la plantilla : luis suarez , correa , carrasco , .... no debe importar no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

La Lija saudí no quiere más cholismo, debe ser alguna claúsula del contrato. 

Al Atleti lo van a sacar como sea de competiciones Uropeas, porque tiene un fúrbol prehistórico.

Y nos van a sancionar bajándonos de categorida o algo así.

Es un jodido circo de los horrores La Lija arbitraria.


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2022)

Fácil, minuto 1 tarjeta a un central que da al balón, a partir de hay cualquier roce falta del Atleti, patada del Bilbao sigan sigan, córner para el Atleti se convierte en saquen de puerta. Te sacan del partido claramente


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya pero eso es escurrir el bulto
> 
> No se puede pedir la cabeza del Cholo y no tener ni puta idea de a quién poner



Te lo han pvesto en el enlace, Valverde está en su casita rascandose la entrepierna


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no soy del pateti pero si echáis al cholo os váis a acordar durante muchos pero muchos años. No sois conscientes de quien es el pateti y de lo que lleva años haciendo el cholo. Poche, aparte de haber demostrado no ser muy buen entrenador, no tiene ni de lejos el sentimiento patético que tiene el cholo.



Lo que tiene que estar meridianamente claro es que el ciclo Cholo está agotadísimo, este año pvede que por los pelos jueguen las Champions pero otro año más de Cholo y acaban en la conferens lig contra el Rapid de Viena


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

el patetico cholo ha jugado con 5 4 1???!!!!! *5 4 1????*


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo de que el cholo se encabrone contra varios jugadores fundamentales de la plantilla : luis suarez , correa , carrasco , .... no debe importar no?



Es el jefe...y como en cualquier empresa el jefe es el que manda

Y al que no le guste que se vaya a tomar por culo a chupar banquillo a Japón o dónde cojones les fichen, que en cuanto vean lo malos que son alli es van a ir: al banquillo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

a suarez le puede poner titular y luego sacarle si no le da el fisico : no le pone.
carrasco es el motor del atletico : le pone solo cuando se le pone
correa : es el revulsivo del equipo ¿que es eso de ponerlo de suplente?

justifica lo que quieras : los resultados los tienes : a un pasito de estar fuera de europa


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Te lo han pvesto en el enlace, Valverde está en su casita rascandose la entrepierna
> 
> Lo que tiene que estar meridianamente claro es que el ciclo Cholo está agotadísimo, este año pvede que por los pelos jueguen las Champions pero otro año más de Cholo y acaban en la conferens lig contra el Rapid de Viena



Ese está esperando que pase el mundial para quedarse con el curro de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es el jefe...y como en cualquier empresa el jefe es el que manda
> 
> Y al que no le guste que se vaya a tomar por culo a chupar banquillo a Japón o dónde cojones les fichen, que en cuanto vean lo malos que son alli es van a ir: al banquillo




y los resultados del jefe son para hacer esto verdad? :  
toma otro para ti


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es el jefe...y como en cualquier empresa el jefe es el que manda
> 
> Y al que no le guste que se vaya a tomar por culo a chupar banquillo a Japón o dónde cojones les fichen, que en cuanto vean lo malos que son alli es van a ir: al banquillo



Eres cholista... No me lo esperaba de ti, si de @artemis por el tema genetico, pero tu? tu tambien barullo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Fácil, minuto 1 tarjeta a un central que da al balón, a partir de hay cualquier roce falta del Atleti, patada del Bilbao sigan sigan, córner para el Atleti se convierte en saquen de puerta. Te sacan del partido claramente



Así dan una ganas locas de ponerse a jugar al fúrbol. Ves los primeros 5 minutos y ya sabes que te van a arbitrariear. 

Es muy descarado lo de La Lija arbitraria corrupta. Está amañada. 

Se sancioan faltas permanentes que no existen para impedir el juego y al otro equipo nada, barra libre de faktas que no señala y deja seguir.

Así cualquiera, no te jode. Eso es trampa. Es arbitrario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese está esperando que pase el mundial para quedarse con el curro de Luis Enrique.



Si le llama el pateti dice que sí pero corriendo, y su forma de jugar no desentonaría en el pateti. Pero sí, Valverde y Marcelino son los dos candidatos a la selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Desde el minuto 1 el arbitrario Mateu ha ido señalando con el dedo a los defensas del Atleti para decirles que les iba a expulsar. Así, se ha leído perfectamente en las imágenes lo que decía. "A la próxima a la calle"


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y los resultados del jefe son para hacer esto verdad? :
> toma otro para ti



No se pueden cuestionar: hasta ayer era el campeón de liga


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese está esperando que pase el mundial para quedarse con el curro de Luis Enrique.



Bueno sólo pongo ese, es español y conoce bien la pacoliga (y la pocilga que hay) y en absoluto fue mal entrenador del Barsa, pero a mi particularmente me gostaría que viniera Tuchel, que le pasamos que sea _calbo_, todavía no cumple los 50 años, hay mvcho vejestorio entrenando que ya es mvcho bluf, además la pacoliga tiene que competir con la Premier, que se queden allí todos los africanos correcalles y hacemos de la pacoliga más táctica


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

"a la próxima a la calle"

segundo 45 de partido, ni un minuto. 
falta inexistente


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

y hoy ha sido un día bueno, arbitrariamente hablando.

Os acordáis del calvo ese? del GiliMansano? ha habido escabechinas terribles toda la temporada.

Si no, seríamos campeones de Lija otra vez desde hace 3 semanas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

No me gustan estos perrodistos jurásicos, pero tiene gracia.


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eres cholista... No me lo esperaba de ti, si de @artemis por el tema genetico, pero tu? tu tambien barullo?



Que no es eso

Que con Luis Enrique pasa lo mismo: los resultados mandan y tanto uno como otro los están teniendo

¿cómo vas a echar a un entrenador que acaba de ganar la liga hace 2 telediarios? eso no hay por dónde cogerlo

Eso lo pueden hacer sobraos como el madrí y el barsa, pero nosotros no podemos además de que es injusto no me jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno sólo pongo ese, es español y conoce bien la pacoliga (y la pocilga que hay) y en absoluto fue mal entrenador del Barsa, pero a mi particularmente me gostaría que viniera Tuchel, que le pasamos que sea _calbo_, todavía no cumple los 50 años, hay mvcho vejestorio entrenando que ya es mvcho bluf, además la pacoliga tiene que competir con la Premier, que se queden allí todos los africanos correcalles y hacemos de la pacoliga más táctica



No veo a Tuchel entrenando a un equipo como el pateti. Al pateti le vendría mejor Valverde, Marcelino o Quique.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

O incluso Bordalás, que está pidiendo a gritos que se lo lleven del Violencia.


----------



## barullo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si le llama el pateti dice que sí pero corriendo, y su forma de jugar no desentonaría en el pateti. Pero sí, Valverde y Marcelino son los dos candidatos a la selección.



Que no coño, que ese no pega ni con cola en el Aleti

Ese es para equipos de artistas como el Barsa/España o de equipos sin aspiraciones tipo Athletic de Bilbao...

Si lo traes aqui nos baja a segunda no porque sea malo, sino porque no da con la tecla con este tipo de jugadores


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Los fans de El Trampas, recomiendan al Atleti que echen al Cholo y que fichemos a Marcelín 

gracias por vuestros consejos, guapísimos!

El Cholo se queda hasta que él quiera. Y tenemos cantera de entrenadores, tranquilos. 

Después del Cholo, si algún día decide él dejar paso, no vamos a buscar nada fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que no coño, que ese no pega ni con cola en el Aleti
> 
> Ese es para equipos de artistas como el Barsa/España o de equipos sin aspiraciones tipo Athletic de Bilbao...
> 
> Si lo traes aqui nos baja segunda no porque sea malo, sino porque no da con la tecla con este tipo de jugadores



Más que con los jugadores, con la afición y la idiosincracia del club. Pocos entrenadores pueden entender eso, y a Gil le costó entenderlo.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No veo a Tuchel entrenando a un equipo como el pateti. Al pateti le vendría mejor Valverde, Marcelino o Quique.



Es que, como bien habeis comentado, el Atleti se tiene que dejar de traer tanto letrinoamericano porque cualquiera de esos van a ser mirados con la óptica cholista actúal


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Dejad de decir al Atleti cómo tiene que jubar, qué entrenador debe tener... y a ver si algún día decís también:

*Corrupción
en la federación!!!*

se dice* y no pasa nada?*


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

El Batis de pellejini juega el lvnes, literalmente se quedan a un pvnto de la Champions...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Abr 2022)

Y también podéis decir algún día que el rejlamento de La Lija es saudí o yo qué sé qué es, porque es tan ambigüo que siempre favorece a El Ttampas y a La Farsa y al Atleti siempre le perjudica. Nunca nos favorece. No sé qué pasa con el rejlamento


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No se pueden cuestionar: hasta ayer era el campeón de liga



porque tu lo digas no se pueden cuestionar


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Los fans de El Trampas, recomiendan al Atleti que echen al Cholo y que fichemos a Marcelín
> 
> gracias por vuestros consejos, guapísimos!
> 
> ...



el Patetico Trampas no sabe ya que hacer
o bueno si : que siga el cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

los comentarólogos dan a todos los rivales del Atleti por Uropa como candidatos a sacar al Atleti de competiciones Uropeas y dan al Atleti perdedor de todos los partidos que le quedan, como si supieran ya que el Atleti no va a sacar ningún punto y sus rivales por Uropa sí, como si La Lija estuviera vendida y el Atleti no entrara en la claúsula del contrato.

Pues eso, que el Atleti se queda fuera de Uropa por decreto Lija saudí y la prensa merengue nos va a recomendar ejpulsar al Cholo, fichar a Marcelín, vender a Joao por cincomil pesetas y cambiar la camiseta rojiblanca por una camiseta de color marrón o algo así.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Corrupción
En la federación!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

que manden a Uropa a El Trampas, a hacer majia potajia, a La Farsa a hacer el ridículo y al Cerdilla y al Pestis a dar pena.

Me la suda!

*Ole, Ole, Ole
Cholo Simeone!!!*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> que manden a Uropa a El Trampas, a hacer majia potajia, a La Farsa a hacer el ridículo y al Cerdilla y al Pestis a dar pena.
> 
> Me la suda!
> 
> ...




cuentaselo a esta que igual te hace caso 3 minutos








y cuando te mande a tomar por culo 
de vuelta en el taxi sigues con tu inteligencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuentaselo a esta que igual te hace caso 3 minutos



Campeones de la Lija saudí
pasillo, tresillos, butacas, mecedoras, calzadores....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Campeones de la Lija saudí
> pasillo, tresillos, butacas, mecedoras, calzadores....



deja de hacer esto que das mala imagen del Patetico Trampas


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Qué haces en el jilo del Atleti?
Nada que celebrar?


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*7 grandes señalados a ojos de Simeone*

El equipo de *Simeone* se vio superado en el arranque y dio facilidades para el 1-0. Cuando mejor estaba en busca del empate, regaló un penalti. Inoperantes en ataque.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *7 grandes señalados a ojos de Simeone*
> 
> El equipo de *Simeone* se vio superado en el arranque y dio facilidades para el 1-0. Cuando mejor estaba en busca del empate, regaló un penalti. Inoperantes en ataque.



*Oblak*: Poco pudo hacer en el 1-0 ante el despeje de su compañero Hermoso. En general la defensa no le ayudó a sentirse seguro, ni siquiera con sus cesiones al pie. En el 66’ le hizo un paradón a Muniain para evitar el 3-0. Desesperado por el mal inicio de su equipo.


*Llorente*: De menos a más, sufrió al inicio y fue ganando metros y llegadas con el paso de los minutos. Sirvió un gran pase a Kondogbia, que rozó el 1-1 en el primer tiempo. No obstante, en el lateral se ve que pierde casi todo su potencial.

*Giménez*: Muy incómodo a la derecha de la defensa, sufrió mucho ante Iñaki Williams, que en el minuto 8 le trató como si fuera un alevín y le rebasó en el área para asistir en el 1-0. En el 46’ cabeceó un córner a las manos de Simón. No está al nivel que ha dado en otros momentos el uruguayo.

*Hermoso*: Se colocó en el centro de la defensa de tres, posición nueva para él, y se le acumularon las desgracias en el inicio. En el primer minuto vio la quinta amarilla que le deja sin derbi y en el 8’ se marcó en propia puerta.

*Reinildo*: También desbordado en el primer tramo. En el minuto 18 vio la amarilla (inmerecida) y se jugó la expulsión con las protestas. También se pierde el derbi. Sustituido en el descanso.

*Lodi*: En el arreón inicial trató de auxiliar a Reinildo para frenar a Nico Williams. En ataque, poquita cosa. Dio salida en alguna ocasión, pero luego sirvió centros sin destino. El penalti del 2-0 viene originado en mal pase suyo a Herrera. Sumó poco y esa acción restó más.

*Carrasco*: Se colocó a la derecha. Apenas pudo hacer nada en la primera media hora. Sirvió un buen centro a Lodi y filtró un pase a Llorente muy interesante, pero no pudo desbordar como suele hasta el minuto 45, que con un gran eslalon rozó el gol del empate, pero su zurdazo tocó en un defensa. En el segundo tiempo pasó a la izquierda, con buenas conducciones. Sustituido en el 65’.

*Herrera*: No se hizo con los mandos del partido. Tras una mala primera parte, cometió penalti en el 54’ sobre Muniain. Mal regreso al once. Se despidió en el 65’ después de un tiro desde la frontal estrellado en la defensa. No se pareció en nada al de hace dos meses.

*Kondogbia*: Le tocó achicar todo lo que pudo ante las acometidas del Athletic. En el minuto 38 tuvo la mejor de la primera parte, con un zurdazo desde la frontal que salió rozando el poste. Sustituido en el 65’, a pesar de que estaba siendo de lo poco salvable de los rojiblancos.

*Griezmann:* Jugó tirado a la banda izquierda y apenas se le vio. Pasada la media hora se acercó más al área y generó algo más de peligro, como un cabezazo picado (45’) fácil para el portero. Empezó el segundo tiempo mandando un libre directo al larguero. De menos a más, pero insuficiente. Y lleva así semanas, o meses...

*Luis Suárez:* Lejos del área le cuesta sumar. Algunas buenas descargas, pero en los balones en largo lo tiene imposible. Sustituido en el 70’ pese a que el marcador estaba en contra y el equipo necesitaba remontar.

*Sustituciones de Simeone*
*Correa*: Entró para generar peligro por la derecha. En el 50’ provocó una buena falta que mereció la amarilla de Iñigo. Chutó al palo en el minuto 93'.

*Koke*: Entró en el 65’, junto a De Paul y Cunha. Trató de dar calma al juego, pero el partido estaba ya muy cuesta arriba. Poco trascendente.

*De Paul:* Se ofrece en todo momento, pero apenas pudo sumar de verdad. Tiene que dar muchísimo más al equipo.

*Cunha*: Una amenaza con sus desmarques y su presión, pero poco más en la media hora que tuvo.

*Vrsaljko*: Entró en el 70’ para dar vuelo a Llorente.


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2022)

¿Y esos "señalados"?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y esos "señalados"?



Yo los buscaba también, pero parece que ha cambiado el artículo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

señalaos:

arbitrarios, jueses línea, VAR...cuántos van?


----------



## barullo (1 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> porque tu lo digas no se pueden cuestionar



Porque yo lo digo no, porque es de sentido común que no se le cuestione.

Si hubiera pasado de ganar la liga a bajar a segunda pues vale pero ¿cual es el motivo para echarle a ver? ¿cual? ¿que no hemos ganado la liga? ¿la champions? ¿que nos ganó ayer el Bilbao o qué?

Nadie tiene el más minimo motivo para echarle


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

El Cholo está en el punto de mira de los catedráticos del fúrbol que odian al Atleti. Le quieren sacar del Atleti como sea. Es una obsesión.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Pero desde que llegó. 

Es El Cholo el entrenador más injustamente sancionao de la historia del fúrbol?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Porque yo lo digo no, porque es de sentido común que no se le cuestione.
> 
> *Si hubiera pasado de ganar la liga a bajar a segunda pues vale* pero ¿cual es el motivo para echarle a ver? ¿cual? ¿que no hemos ganado la liga? ¿la champions? ¿que nos ganó ayer el Bilbao o qué?
> 
> Nadie tiene el más minimo motivo para echarle



o sea que para ti solo se le puede cuestionar si ocurre esa tragedia de bajar a segunda
toma otro que te lo has ganado 

como eres otro lamecholos te informo que no es que no ganeis la liga sino que estais a un paso de quedar fuera de champions e incluso europa league
y que perdeis ya con cualquiera
y que vuestro juego es patetico (nunca mejor dicho)
y que lo vuestro es defender con 5 defensas hasta contra el alaves
y...... me canso ya de vosotros
y que el cholo lleva *11 AÑOS SEGUIDOS*

pero tranqui los lamecholos como tu
si yo os apoyo
yo sigo diciendoos lo mismo :


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Hay que hablar der Cholo

Porque de lo que no se puede hablar es de la...

*Corrupción
en la federación!!!*

De eso no nos podemos quejar


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*Los motivos del Atlético para no hacer pasillo al Real Madrid*

El domingo 8 hay derbi en el *Metropolitano* y los rojiblancos no están por la labor, salvo que lo diga el club. "Respetamos a nuestra afición", dijo *Giménez*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Y tú, a quién pondrías a dirigir la federación?

qué cambios introducirías?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

Yo pondría al Cholo a dirigir la federación


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo pondría al Cholo a dirigir la federación



Yo a Rafa Paz y a Prosinečky.


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo los buscaba también, pero parece que ha cambiado el artículo.



Tiene que ser muy dvro reconocer que hay jugadores que no están ni para el Alavés


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

El Cholo dirigiendo la federación pondría orden.

qué os parecería?


Se filtran audios del Cholo...


----------



## Suprimo (1 May 2022)

La Real va ganando, va a estar divertido el final de la pacoliga


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

Si gana la Real Sociedad en Vallecas y gana mañana el Betis, el Atleti lo va a tener MUY mal para hacer top-4. Real Madrid, Sevilla, Real Sociedad (Y Elche). Pues ganales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 May 2022)

casualidad que cuando joao felix estaba explotando,,,va y lo lesionan y estamos de depresion por eso


----------



## moromierda (1 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Cholo está en el punto de mira de los catedráticos del fúrbol que odian al Atleti. Le quieren sacar del Atleti como sea. Es una obsesión.




Sabis prafictamente ca iso no e virdad, amego.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Sabis prafictamente ca iso no e virdad, amego.



y nos quieren poner al Marcelín ese como sea, con calzador.

Imagínate, qué depresión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La Real va ganando, va a estar divertido el final de la pacoliga



A ver si pierde el far$a y le ponemos emoción.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

El caso es que no hay ni un solo Atlético fuera de internhez que se le pase siquiera por la cabesa que se vaya el Cholo. 

No conozco a ninguno. Sólo en los panfletos merengues del Marka y el Kas se cuestiona al Cholo.


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El caso es que no hay ni un solo Atlético fuera de internhez que se le pase siquiera por la cabesa que se vaya el Cholo.
> 
> No conozco a ninguno. Sólo en los panfletos merengues del Marka y el Kas se cuestiona al Cholo.



Para ser campeones morales de la Copaeuropa tras la eliminatoria contra el M. City, pincháis mucho en liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Para ser campeones morales de la Copaeuropa tras la eliminatoria contra el M. City, pincháis mucho en liga.



Nos recomiendas despedir al Cholo y fichar a Marcelín, verdad?

siguiente...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 May 2022)

JRANDEEEE A LOS LADRONES NI AGUA


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 May 2022)

Falcao nos echa una manita contra la Real. grasias


----------



## Edge2 (2 May 2022)

200 minolles








Las cifras de WhaleFin, el próximo patrocinador del Atlético: 40 millones al año, cinco cursos y un 'metaverso' digital


El Atlético tendrá nuevo patrocinador para las próximas cinco temporadas. Según ha podido saber EL MUNDO, la plataforma digital de trading (negociación bursátil) WhaleFin,...




www.elmundo.es









__





Digital Wealth Built Different - The all-in-one crypto platform - WhaleFin


Digital Wealth. Build Different. Whalefin is the all-in-one platform to buy, sell, trade and invest in crypto & NFTs.Deposit from as little as $1. Store your crypto safely! Trusted by over 1M people worldwide.




www.whalefin.com


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*En el Atleti no saben lo que es eso*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

Pena que no haya sido el derbi este finde, les habriamos crujido los tobillos a medio equipo mandril para recibir al city reventaos.

pd crujir tobillos como hizo el troglodita carvajhal a grizzi en la 1a. vuelta o cualquier cosa que haga el tarugo casimiro o el pepe2 militao.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Pena que no haya sido el derbi este finde, les habriamos crujido los tobillos a medio equipo mandril para recibir al city reventaos.
> 
> pd crujir tobillos como hizo el troglodita carvajhal a grizzi en la 1a. vuelta o cualquier cosa que haga el tarugo casimiro o el pepe2 militao.



Si pasan con calzador y la majia potajia, que salgan cojos del Metropolitano.

Si total, las cinco amarillas y la roja nos las van a mostrar igual...


----------



## artemis (3 May 2022)

Me encanta ver a los vikingos biliando... ahora no se acuerdan cuando ellos tampoco hicieron pasillos.... menuda hipocresía


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Pena que no haya sido el derbi este finde, les habriamos crujido los tobillos a medio equipo mandril para recibir al city reventaos.



Un aficionado modelo, sin duda.



artemis dijo:


> Me encanta ver a los vikingos biliando... ahora no se acuerdan cuando ellos tampoco hicieron pasillos.... menuda hipocresía



No sé, tío. ¿De verdad ves tanta bilis con respecto al pasillo apenas un día después de las celebraciones de Liga y apenas un día antes de un partido dificilísimo y crucial? Yo capto que está todo el madridismo pensando en el City, no en el Atleti.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (3 May 2022)

El Atlético no hace el pasillo por culpa de su entrenador de miérda El marrullero rompe piernas perdedor Simeone. 

El es el culpable de no hacer el pasillo. 

Esta amargado porque un año más hace el ridículo con nadaplete y fuera de la Champions League.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

Le vamos a hacer un pasillo al Cholo, para selebrar el sentimiento cholista incondicional del Atleti. 
Otra vez será...


----------



## artemis (3 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un aficionado modelo, sin duda.
> 
> 
> 
> No sé, tío. ¿De verdad ves tanta bilis con respecto al pasillo apenas un día después de las celebraciones de Liga y apenas un día antes de un partido dificilísimo y crucial? Yo capto que está todo el madridismo pensando en el City, no en el Atleti.



Joder, no hay más que ver el video que ha subido el ejemplo de madridista medio, Roncero...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

De Bruyne dice que le dieron patadas contra el Atleti. Qué falso e hipócrita. No se acuerda que fue él quien le dió una manta de patadas a Joao en la ida, cada vez que trataba de montar la contra, y que debió ver amarilla y perderse la vuelta en el metropolitano y el arbitrario se la perdonó.

Hipocresía


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, no hay más que ver el video que ha subido el ejemplo de madridista medio, Roncero...



Eso es como decir que el atlético medio es el personaje que interpreta Santiago Segura en la película "Torrente".







Tanto uno como otro son seres de ficción creados para entretener.

Yo como madridista medio elegiría a la gente del foro que participa en el hilo del RM, pero bueno, que cada cual seleccione...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El Atlético no hace el pasillo por culpa de su entrenador de miérda El marrullero rompe piernas perdedor Simeone.
> 
> El es el culpable de no hacer el pasillo.
> 
> Esta amargado porque un año más hace el ridículo con nadaplete y fuera de la Champions League.



No creo que el cholo tenga nada que ver. Es filosofía de club: creen que es una humillación y con ello demuestran que están acomplejados respecto al Madrí.
Que no nos hagan pasillo y ojalá les ganemos y que les cueste un huevo meterse en champions.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*El próximo desafío del Atleti: el 'naming' después de Wanda*

El contrato por los derechos de denominación del estadio expira este año, no se renovará y el Atlético ya tiene pretendientes para rebautizar la casa rojiblanca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El próximo desafío del Atleti: el 'naming' después de Wanda*
> 
> El contrato por los derechos de denominación del estadio expira este año, no se renovará y el Atlético ya tiene pretendientes para rebautizar la casa rojiblanca.



Por una vez en su historia deberían ser agradecidos y llamar al estadio Luis Aragonés.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por una vez en su historia deberían ser agradecidos y llamar al estadio Luis Aragonés.



Estoy de acuerdo, mejor nombre imposible ponerle al estadio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*Pasillo a Pasillo*


----------



## Patxin (3 May 2022)

Mucho ciervo por aquí, ¿No?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

el sucnormal de valdano jodiendo el partido, y cuando no el pignoise


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

da gusto ver al villareal jugar


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



orgullosos de no robar como vosotros querían decir


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

La propaganda merengue anti Atleti es broootal.

El tema de los audios de la federación lo zanjaron en una tarde y una mañana.

Al tema pasillo van a dedicarle un hezpesial.


----------



## LMLights (3 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El próximo desafío del Atleti: el 'naming' después de Wanda*
> 
> El contrato por los derechos de denominación del estadio expira este año, no se renovará y el Atlético ya tiene pretendientes para rebautizar la casa rojiblanca.



¿El Autobus?

AUTOBUS METROPOLITANO







El EMT-METROPOLITANO


----------



## barullo (3 May 2022)

Tranqui las cabras que del pasillo tambien se van a olvidar si mañana la cagan los cuernitos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

vaya penalty se ha comido el gominas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 May 2022)

vaya repaso del villareal, merecido, pero que no se relajen


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

El Líverpool parece que se acaba de levantar de la siesta, están como dormidos. Como no se den una duchita fría o algo durante el descaso, el Villareal les pasa por encima.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*Atlético de Madrid gana la copa "no haremos pasillo" y salva la temporada.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2022)

*La Lija saudí salva arbitrariamente el contrato de la supercopa y desvía atenciones con los pasillos y el Cholo*


----------



## Suprimo (3 May 2022)

Cómo tiene que ser la sitvación que el cholismo está a tres del Beti' y aquí están más pendientes del pasillo que de ganar


----------



## Terminus (3 May 2022)

Madridistas hijos de puta


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cómo tiene que ser la sitvación que el cholismo está a tres del Beti' y aquí están más pendientes del pasillo que de ganar



Y los jugadores haciendo concentración en la feria de sevilla  va a ir el atletico a champions por perder los demas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

Periolistos lameojetes del mandril preguntando gilipolleces y en ésta estoy con Pep. Pandilla de sucnormales arrastraos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Madridistas hijos de puta



Gracias joder.


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Periolistos lameojetes del mandril preguntando gilipolleces y en ésta estoy con Pep. Pandilla de sucnormales arrastraos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046851



el pasíllo se lo hará el mandril al manchester

min.73 GOL del MANCHESTER







El atleti le metió más presión, bastante más que el Madrid. Ahora a criticar al cholo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia entre el penalti no señalado ni revisado a Correa en cuartos y el de ayer sí señalado sobre Bencemá?

Cuartos


Semis (min 04:03)


Alguien en er mundo entero sabe qué es un penalti?


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Pregunto,

pero nadie responde...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Ah el nombre de floren


----------



## Luftwuaje (5 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> el pasíllo se lo hará el mandril al manchester



Por haber eliminado a un equipo español en cuartos?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia entre el penalti no señalado ni revisado a Correa en cuartos y el de ayer sí señalado sobre Bencemá?
> 
> Cuartos
> 
> ...



es que el que no lo vea es sucnormal o pipero, claro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 May 2022)

y las 2 amarillas a tarugo casimiro, los ciervos jamás ganan nada limpiamente siempre hay sospechas


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Eso es "la magia"?

queremos de saber


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 May 2022)

que si vamos a hacer pasillo pero a estos:


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)




----------



## LMLights (5 May 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Por haber eliminado a un equipo español en cuartos?



buah, de milagro.......



MADRIDISMO: La gente se va en el minuto 85

ATLÉTICOS: La gente se queda incluso quedando eliminado.









La afición del Atleti se quedó a animar en el Wanda Metropolitano tras la eliminación en Champions


Ningún aficionado rojiblanco se quería marchar del estadio tras la eliminación contra el City. El Atleti lo luchó y sus aficionados se lo reconocieron.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 May 2022)

El palo que le mete Casimiro a uno cogiendole del cuello por detrás y luego pegándole en las dos piernas ni tarjeta amarilla.

En cambio a Reinildo que ni toca al delantero, tarjeta.

Yo si fuera el rival lo primero que haría en un partido contra el TRampa$ sería dejar KO al indio negro ese que tiene carta blanca para agredir.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El palo que le mete Casimiro a uno cogiendole del cuello por detrás y luego pegándole en las dos piernas ni tarjeta amarilla.
> 
> En cambio a Reinildo que ni toca al delantero, tarjeta.



Reinildo. Con ese nombre le deberían expulsar de cada partido por roja.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> buah, de milagro.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la diferencia entre tener 13 Champions y no tener ninguna. EXIGENCIA.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Reinildo. Con ese nombre le deberían expulsar de cada partido por roja.



Límate las astas, subnormal, que estás rayando los techos de tu cuadra.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Límate las astas, subnormal, que estás rayando los techos de tu cuadra.



jajajaja, venga, a pagarle la peluca al Simione.

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> jajajaja, venga, a pagarle la peluca al Simione.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA



Por supuesto y todo lo que haga falta.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por supuesto y todo lo que haga falta.



Lo ipotate e sé felí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia entre tener 13 Champions y no tener ninguna. EXIGENCIA.



Y estar acomplejados. Lo de no hacer el pasillo y el odio eterno son síntomas de estar acomplejados.


----------



## t_chip (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Atlético de Madrid gana la copa "no haremos pasillo" y salva la temporada.*



Este tipo de posts justifica por si solos el no hacer pasillo.

La rabieta era el efecto buscado.

!Gracias!

Y felicidades por haber igualado en títulos la temporada pasada del Atleti, porque te recuerdo que aún no habéis hecho nada más.

Os va a meter el Liverpool el calzoncillo hasta el intestino delgado.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Hasta Javi os dice lo mierdas que sois:









Le preguntan a Xavi por el pasillo y no se puede ser más tajante: dará que pensar al rojiblanco


El Barcelona hará pasillo al Betis por la consecución de la Copa del Rey. El técnico azulgrana se mostró muy a favor de este tipo de reconocimientos.




as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jornada 3.- Atlético-Villareal *Soto Grado* (Riojano) VAR: Estrada Fernández
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 758282
> 
> ...



Repasando el jilo del Atleti esta temporada, desde el primer partido, ha habido una clara trama arbitraria contra el Atleti.

Es para hacer un vídrio recopilatorio de arbitrariedades de 10 horas, con las mejores atrocidades arbitrarias en La Lija.


----------



## t_chip (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta Javi os dice lo mierdas que sois:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le den por culo a Xavi y hagan banderilla con Florentino.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 May 2022)

El Cholo pide al club que haga un esfuerzo para traer a Lautaro. Las noticias que anuncian la llegada de Luuk de Tronc como relevo de Suárez le parecen una broma de mal gusto.









El Atleti, atento a una posible salida de Lautaro: "Ojalá sea muy caro"


Anuncian su salida en el próximo mercado y el Atlético de Madrid ya lo sabe: "Ojalá sea un fichaje muy caro", anuncian sus agentes.




eldesmarque.com


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Alguien sabe a mamporrero de Gery y Rubi nos envían esta tarde?


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

*El Real Trampas mató el fúrbol*

Y las federaciones lo convirtieron en un teatro arbitrario en el que se favorece a unos clubes y se menosprecia a otros equipos.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

La extraña ley del silencio que envuelve a Simeone: "No está bien visto hablar mal sobre él"


La semana pasada, Fernando Torres recordaba en sus redes sociales algo que, por la actual magnitud del Atlético, por ese presente que lleva una década siendo algo normal, parece...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 May 2022)

Vamoh chavaleh!
*
ATLETI! MI ATLETI!


*


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

Hoy daría unos minutos a Giuliano Cholito Simeone. No de inicio, pero le pondría algunos minutos en la segunda parte. Los minutos suficientes para que muestre cómo progresa.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

vamos chavales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El Cholo pide al club que haga un esfuerzo para traer a Lautaro. Las noticias que anuncian la llegada de Luuk de Tronc como relevo de Suárez le parecen una broma de mal gusto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque llegara Lautaro no me parece un jugador top.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> vamos chavales
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051384



Dar una lección a un equipo que no se juega nada.      

Si el Madrí ve que váis a lesionar a alguno se va del campo y que os den un 3-0.


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

En serio? Sotogrado? Dan ganas de estrellar la televisión... Puto Gery y puto Rubi


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dar una lección a un equipo que no se juega nada.
> 
> Si el Madrí ve que váis a lesionar a alguno se va del campo y que os den un 3-0.



como ratas que sois


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

venga chicos duro y al tobillo, bonus de 1 kilo por ciervo lesionado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1051745



¿Díaz? ¿No juega Jovic?


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Joder el correita la que ha fallao

Buenas tardes


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Penalti que no repiten para que no se vea el robo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Penalti que no repiten para que no se vea el robo



Joder.... ¿ Ya estás llorando ????.... De entrada los penaltis son dentro del área, nen... En fin...


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


>



Qué poca clase.... A ver si sacáis esas pancartas contra el Far$a.... Qué cutre, además.... Pancarta de club de barriada de mataos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Por cierto... El partido es una mierda muy gorda... Y bastante he tenido con el del Español... A ver si espaviláis...


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Qué poca clase.... A ver si sacáis esas pancartas contra el Far$a.... Qué cutre, además.... Pancarta de club de barriada de mataos...



Para cutre el dibujo del tifo de Benzemá el miercoles en el cuérnabeu , pisachanclas


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2022)

El Atleti cholista no pvede con los svplentes y ex-jugadores del Madric, como si lo viera


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Joder ya podiamos ir 2-0 ...todo el año igual no me jodas


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti cholista no pvede con los svplentes y ex-jugadores del Madric, como si lo viera



Este madri no es mal equipo. Tiene un buen centro del campo y ausencio que si le pone ganas es un puñal


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Al final nos follaran...


----------



## Octubrista (8 May 2022)

Ese árbitro ha apostado...

Menos mal que el VAR lo arregla


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Golito de Carrasco


----------



## LMLights (8 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder ya podiamos ir 2-0 ...todo el año igual no me jodas



Falta gol, pecado capital del atleti esta temporada.


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Falta gol, pecado capital del atleti esta temporada.



Y un poquito de potra también...la que les sobra a otros  

Está muy mal repartido el mundo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

si no le das continuidad a un tio como cunha pues pasa esto


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Qué poca clase.... A ver si sacáis esas pancartas contra el Far$a.... Qué cutre, además.... Pancarta de club de barriada de mataos...



Eso es, echa esa bilis fuera... Como duele las verdades jejejejejje


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

es que es la puta verdad pero los ciervos y su señorío celebran titulos perpetrados como si fueran gestas


----------



## LMLights (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si no le das continuidad a un tio como cunha pues pasa esto



¿Cuantos goles suman Griezmann y Suarez?

3 goles del Principito en toda la liga. El Principito está tríste. ¿Qué tendrá el principito?


----------



## Narwhal (8 May 2022)

*ROBO





















LADRONES














CHORIZOS*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eso es, echa esa bilis fuera... Como duele las verdades jejejejejje



¿ Bilis ????... ¿ Estás tonto o qué ????... Me la pela un huevo la pancarta; pero vamos... Es muy muy cutre y dice bastante del Atleti que cuelgue esa pancarta en la fachada del Guanda.... Joder... Sí es que sois puro Torrente coño ¡¡¡ Respetaros un poco ¡¡¡¡.... Eso sí... Al Far$a se la chupáis siempre, ni 120 años ni pollas.... En fin... Cutres... Muy cutres....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Cuantos goles suman Griezmann y Suarez?
> 
> 3 goles del Principito en toda la liga. El Principito está tríste. ¿Qué tendrá el principito?



se lo han cargado en can barsa con sus valors


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> *ROBO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hablas de los cornudos no?


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Bilis ????... ¿ Estás tonto o qué ????... Me la pela un huevo la pancarta; pero vamos... Es muy muy cutre y dice bastante del Atleti que cuelgue esa pancarta en la fachada del Guanda.... Joder... Sí es que sois puro Torrente coño ¡¡¡ Respetaros un poco ¡¡¡¡.... Eso sí... Al Far$a se la chupáis siempre, ni 120 años ni pollas.... En fin... Cutres... Muy cutres....



Claro, al farsa le hemos ganado una Liga en su campo... Por mi, si se cae el salchicha stadium con todos sus socios dentro me daría la misma pena que si se derrumba el Cuernabeu con todos los cerdos dentro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Claro, al farsa le hemos ganado una Liga en su campo... Por mi, si se cae el salchicha stadium con todos sus socios dentro me daría la misma pena que si se derrumba el Cuernabeu con todos los cerdos dentro



Vaya argumento más penoso...

Y nosotros le quitamos una liga en el Orinal..... 

Gordo... La pancarta es de vergüenza ajena, otra cosa es que te pierda la manteca de cerdo que te debes estar empujando ahora.... Pero oye... Si no sales de tu ceguera me da un poco igual, la verdad... Sigan jugando haciendo el gilipuertas ¡¡¡¡... Jejejje


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Pero no estamos hablando se eso, rascanalgas

Estamos hablando de pancartas y cutres además


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Partido de los que crean afición ¡¡¡¡ ..... Al Netflix.... Vaya caca....


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya argumento más penoso...
> 
> Y nosotros le quitamos una liga en el Orinal.....
> 
> Gordo... La pancarta es de vergüenza ajena, otra cosa es que te pierda la manteca de cerdo que te debes estar empujando ahora.... Pero oye... Si no sales de tu ceguera me da un poco igual, la verdad... Sigan jugando haciendo el gilipuertas ¡¡¡¡... Jejejje



La pancarta es una realidad como que el sol sale por el este.... Para pancartas penosas las que sacáis en el prat que tenéis que mentar a mujeres para atacar a hombres...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

cholo saca al guacamayo mexicano y a felipe que hay que partir tobillos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Los potajes que se mete el Jovic lo tienen anclado en el césped... Qué poca movilidad.... Jojojojojo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Jajajajajaj.... Vaya remate de Cunha al melón de Vallejo.... 

El arbi caserito.... ¿ no ????


----------



## LMLights (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> cholo saca al guacamayo mexicano y a felipe que hay que partir tobillos



JEJEJE 







Este partido es la hostia........


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La pancarta es una realidad como que el sol sale por el este.... Para pancartas penosas las que sacáis en el prat que tenéis que mentar a mujeres para atacar a hombres...



Error....

Se ataca a una defraudadora de Hacienda para atacar a un mafioso... Otra cosa es que esa neurona que tienes, te patine más de lo normal y no lo sepas interpretar...


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Error....
> 
> Se ataca a una defraudadora de Hacienda para atacar a un mafioso... Otra cosa es que esa neurona que tienes, te patine más de lo normal y no lo sepas interpretar...



Vendelo como quieras, pero las cosas son así, como que el sol sale por el este


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Vendelo como quieras, pero las cosas son así, como que el sol sale por el este



No necesariamente...

También sale por el Noreste y por el Sureste y en según que latitudes y en según que épocas del año, ni sale ni se pone....

En fin... La neurona... Cuida esa neurona, que te quiero aquí muchos años, hombre... Que de alguien me he de reír... Joder... Hamijo.... Jejejejej


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

queda claro que vrsaliko no debe jugar un minuto mas en el aleti


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Qué club de envidiosos y acomplejados, de gentuza. Toda su envidia se resume en la pancarta de decir que los éxitos del Madrid son por los árbitros y su frustración se resume en no hacer el pasillo.









Klopp atiza al Cholo tras quedarse sin media Premier


El entrenador del Liverpool se mostró muy crítico con el planteamiento del Tottenham y añadió esta crítica al Atlético de Madrid.




as.com


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Que podiamos ir ya 4-0 coño


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No necesariamente...
> 
> También sale por el Noreste y por el Sureste y en según que latitudes y en según que épocas del año, ni sale ni se pone....
> 
> En fin... La neurona... Cuida esa neurona, que te quiero aquí muchos años, hombre... Que de alguien me he de reír... Joder... Hamijo.... Jejejejej



Pareces los Supremacistas catalanes que se creen que Cataluña es el centro del mundo... Vives como ellos en sus mundos para.lelos el sale por el este de siempre en España, hubo una época que nunca se ponía en el Imperio, pero eso ya es pasado


----------



## Suprimo (8 May 2022)

Esta temporada el Madrit está teniendo la sverte del canpeón de verdac


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pareces los Supremacistas catalanes que se creen que Cataluña es el centro del mundo... Vives como ellos en sus mundos para.lelos el sale por el este de siempre en España, hubo una época que nunca se ponía en el Imperio, pero eso ya es pasado



Oye.... ¿ Vas sobrio ????.... Te noto " raro. "...


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Oye.... ¿ Vas sobrio ????.... Te noto " raro. "...



Raro deberias notarte tu, que otra vez que no ganais a los etarras en vuestro campo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Raro deberias notarte tu, que otra vez que no ganais a los etarras en vuestro campo...



Joder.... No es raro... Es normal....

He estado a punto de largarme en el descanso.... Hacemos un fútbol de mierda y a los del Putasuna les tengo un asco especial.... En fin...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Final....

Hay Liga ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (8 May 2022)

Bueno tres puntos más, la Champions esta semana debería estar cerrada, porque er Beti manqueperda de @hastalosgueb original es una broma luchando por la Champions, eso les queda muy grande


----------



## barullo (8 May 2022)

Vaya mierda de final todo por no machacar las ocasiones como los de champions...

En un tris han estado de empatar


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya mierda de final todo por no machacar las ocasiones como los de champions...
> 
> En un tris han estado de empatar



Hombre un 4-0, tampoco he visto tantas ocasiones del atletico y el madrid las ha tenido mejor, pero no han entrado. Justo marcador al final, se jugaba mas el atletico que el madrid

Ah y ojo al dato: primera victoria del atletico ante el madrid en el Wanda


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

3 puntitos mu ricos a costa del piperío


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

este año no tienen al gitano para lesionar a salah


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

bueno el DDP Militao puede hacerle una llave callejera


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

*Por eso prefieren ganar el derbi que un título*


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

El arbitrario Soto Grado el mejor jubador de El Real Trampas


----------



## Narwhal (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> hablas de los cornudos no?



De tu puta madre


----------



## Narwhal (8 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El arbitrario Soto Grado el mejor jubador de El Real Trampas



Hoy ganáis con un penalty robado y también lloras??? Joder qué triste tu mierda vida


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> De tu puta madre



de tus mil padres cornudo


----------



## LMLights (8 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Klopp atiza al Cholo tras quedarse sin media Premier
> 
> 
> El entrenador del Liverpool se mostró muy crítico con el planteamiento del Tottenham y añadió esta crítica al Atlético de Madrid.
> ...



Vaya LLORERA de Klopp, JAJAJAJA  que pidan controladores de parking en los partidos de la Champions. Aún traumatizado con el Atlético.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Hoy ganáis con un penalty robado y también lloras??? Joder qué triste tu mierda vida



El Real Trampas, ya en su poder con La Lija arbitraria saudí, le señalan un* peñalti de libro en contra, cuando ha recibido unos 12 dudosísimos peñaltis a favor en toda la temporada. El campeón en penaltis a favor.

No conoce las tarjetas rojas...*

Los arbitrarios de La Lija dejan seguir las tarascadas de El Trampas, porque ellos lo valen, y no reciben ni la mitad de la cuarta parte de tarjetas que merecen, todo peñalti que reclaman es peñalti a su favor...

Es El Real Trampas de La Lija


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Lo ha pitado muy a regañadientes, se le notaba jodido. 

Y la ostia que le meten a Llorente de rositas porsupu. 

Putos ciervos. 

Pero hay que ser críticos y el Cholo debería jugar más así metiendo al rival en su área. 
Si a equipos buenos les dejas medio campo gratis, te comen.


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Vaya LLORERA de Klopp, JAJAJAJA  que pidan controladores de parking en los partidos de la Champions. Aún traumatizado con el Atlético.



¿De qué hablas?

Atlético Madrid - Liverpool = 2-3
Liverpool - Atlético Madrid = 2-0

Y el Pateti precisamente no es el que ha impedido que el Madrid no gane las competiciones que no ha ganado: La Copalrrey fue el Bilbao, y la Copaeuropa veremos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

*Épico*​


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

hay que dejar las migajas al Trampas Patetico y que tenga sus puntos

dan pena y hay que darles un penalti que no era :
vallejo pisa involuntaria y ligeramente al del patetico DESPUES de que el del patetico ya esta cayendo por si mismo sin que nadie le toque

a vinicius contra el osasuna ahi si le pisaron violentamente el talon de aquiles en el area justo despues de que centrara , y no hubo penalti

por supuesto varias tarjetas amarillas no sacadas al Trampas Patetico : vrsaliko patada a la rodilla de nacho , etcs


----------



## LMLights (8 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas?
> 
> Atlético Madrid - Liverpool = 2-3
> Liverpool - Atlético Madrid = 2-0
> ...



Más a mi favor, ¿porqué recordar traumáticamente una victoria?

JEJE 
















Un partido para la historia


El Atleti dejó fuera al campeón, que apeló a su estadio, a su gente, a todo lo que rodea a jugar en casa. Esta vez el Atlético no se arrugó. Bendito Atleti...



as.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 May 2022)

Soto Grado señalando a regañadientes un penalti como un castillo en contra de El Trampas porque le han llamao por el pinganillo para decirle que era un penalti broootal y atroz

*Épico*


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Lo de los arbitrarios amantes de El Real Trampas es un escándalo muy lamentable. En la antiguedac, que no había zoom hd, colaba, pero es que ahora...a estas alturas... es lo más cutre de to uropa ver cómo los arbitrarios de las peñas merengues que arbitrian en La Lija son los que más empujan en los partidos para las robontadas de El Real Trampas C.F


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Los arbitrarios de La Lija tienen un odio intestino al Atleti que no lo pueden disimular.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno tres puntos más, la Champions esta semana debería estar cerrada, porque er Beti manqueperda de @hastalosgueb original es una broma luchando por la Champions, eso les queda muy grande



Hoy no os podéis quejar de el arbitraje.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El arbitrario Soto Grado el mejor jubador de El Real Trampas



Que te quejes del árbitro de hoy te quita credibilidad de otras protestas .


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

La Lija tiene que hacer una limpieza de arbitrarios o algo urgente. Que se vigilen las arbitrariedades o algo porque es un escándalo. Entre los contratos saudís, los audios, los arbitrarios merengues que odian al Atleti, el monopolio de la prensa merengue calumniando sin tregua...Ni hay Lija ni nada, es La Lija Trampas


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que te quejes del árbitro de hoy te quita credibilidad de otras protestas .



Llevamos en el jilo señalando jornada a jornada las arbitrariedades. Repasa el hilo desde que comenzó la temporada y toma nota para que eches cuentas de La Lija saudí de El Real Trampas, a ver si te salen las cuentas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Repasando el jilo, rescatamos mensajes de la jornada 3, arbitrario Soto Grado:



artemis dijo:


> Jornada 3.- Atlético-Villareal *Soto Grado* (Riojano) VAR: Estrada Fernández
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 758282
> 
> ...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El arbitrario Soto Grado el mejor jubador de El Real Trampas



Que te quejes del árbitro de hoy te quita credibilidad de


《Judas》 dijo:


> Llevamos en el jilo señalando jornada a jornada las arbitrariedades. Repasa el hilo desde que comenzó la temporada y toma nota para que eches cuentas de La Lija saudí de El Real Trampas, a ver si te salen las cuentas...



Te hablo de hoy... hay que ser más objetivo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que te quejes del árbitro de hoy te quita credibilidad de
> 
> Te hablo de hoy... hay que ser más objetivo.



No te confunda.

La pérdida de credibilidad es de La Lija saudí arbitraria de El Real Trampas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

arbitrario Soto Grado

repasad mensajes antiguos del jilo del Atleti durante la temporada. El primer partido que nos arbitrarieó fue en la jornada 3, contra Villareal...


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

La federación debe de dar explicaciones y decir qué medidas piensa a tomar, si es que piensa tomar medidas, para evitar arbitrariedades en La Lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Lo de "Ej ke ahí er VAR no puede entrar" no cuela

basta ya de amañar resultados para cumplir claúsulas de contratos saudís


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Si hay VAR, que entre para corregir cualquier arbitrariedad. Eso de tener un VAR que entra sólo cuando le da la gana es trampa.


----------



## Narwhal (9 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Real Trampas, ya en su poder con La Lija arbitraria saudí, le señalan un* peñalti de libro en contra, cuando ha recibido unos 12 dudosísimos peñaltis a favor en toda la temporada. El campeón en penaltis a favor.
> 
> No conoce las tarjetas rojas...*
> 
> ...



¿Hablas tú de tarjetas cuando eres de un equipo de asesinos leñadores? ¿Cuando hoy Savic no ve ni la amarilla yendo a partir la rodilla a Nacho???
Y penaltys dudosisimos dice ....Una hostia dudosisima te daba yo a ti patético


----------



## Narwhal (9 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> de tus mil padres cornudo



Venga sigue MAMANDO


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Eso de "si lo señala el arbitrario, el VAR no entra, aunque sea dudosísimo" "El VAR sólo entra si es algo muy clarísimo"

Eso es para amañar resultados. Es trampa. Si el arbitrario señala algo dudoso, entra el VAR y corrige. Punto. Que El Real Trampas lleve 12 penaltis a favor es trampa. Si el Arbitrario no señala algo, aunque perjudique a El Real Trampas, debe entrar. punto. Que no les tiemble la mano si tienen que expulsar a un jugador de El Real Trampas, que no conoce la tarjeta roja.

Y si los arbitrarios se ensañan descaradamente jornada a jornada con el Atleti, se toman medidas y se sanciona a arbitrarios. 

queremos una Liga de fúrbol. No una Lija saudí


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Nos gusta el fúrbol

No nos gusta ver cómo los arbitrarios sostienen durante la temporada a El Trampas y La Farsa y van lijando puntitos a los demás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)

Lo de Patéticos les pega mucho.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 May 2022)

Nunca lloro, estoy: 
CAGÁNDOME EN TU BOCA DE PUTO CIERVO
Para que quede claro que sois equipo de ladrones.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 May 2022)

Ya deja de citarme SUBNORMAL, BUSCATE UNA VIDA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Entre la *prensa* y los de *amarillo*, 120 años de pasillo


----------



## artemis (9 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que te quejes del árbitro de hoy te quita credibilidad de otras protestas .



Pues si no es por el VAR nos tangan el penalti y luego varias faltas que según el árbitro no eran nada pero las mismas si eran falta a favor del Madrid

Hoy estáis todos de resaca, pero mañana ya a preparar el Rocio... Viva gAndalucia


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Entre la *prensa* y los de *amarillo*, 120 años de pasillo


----------



## artemis (9 May 2022)

Me encanta como echaban anoche bilis todas las radios con la pancarta.... Como se nota que les ha dolido la verdad... Jajajajajajajajaja

ENTRE LA PRENSA Y LOS DE AMARILLO 120 AÑOS DE PASILLO


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Se han irritado bastante con secreto a voces de la pancarta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)




----------



## artemis (9 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Buenisimo, otra hostia a los que se creen superiores y atacan al que creen mas pequeño y débil, A veces, los verdaderos cracks son los que defienden, no los que atacan... tomar nota supremacistas de la única manera de ganar...


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*La importancia que le dieron al Derbi uno y otro*


----------



## t_chip (9 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La importancia que le dieron al Derbi uno y otro*



!Que triste tiene que ser la vida del que, recién ganada la liga, y finalista de Champions, tiene que venir al hilo del vecino a tocar los cojones!

Real Mierdrid, el equipo de los fracasados que necesitan ser del que más gana para soportar su mierda de vida....!pero ni aun ganando son felices!

!!ENTRE LA PRENSA Y LOS DE AMARILLO, 120 AÑOS DE PASILLO!!!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 May 2022)

Ciervos, si es que no podeis abrir la boca


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (9 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La importancia que le dieron al Derbi uno y otro*



¡Que bueno!


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*Una victoria que llega tarde*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)

El Madrí les ha salvado el presupuesto de la temporada y el sueldo del cholo. No saben agradecer nuestros detalles.


----------



## Patxin (9 May 2022)

Mucho ciervo por aquí. Parece que seguimos molestando. A ver si al portero del Liverpool no se le va la pinza esta vez ni le parten el brazo a Salah impunemnemente y no roban otra Champions… son unos delincuentes y lo seguirán siendo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí les ha salvado el presupuesto de la temporada y el sueldo del cholo. No saben agradecer nuestros detalles.



Pues igual que al farsa, pero al menos estos fueron 0 a 4...


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*La preocupación del Madrid por perder el Derbi. El tercer portero bostezando en el fondo me ha dado mareos.*


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pues si no es por el VAR nos tangan el penalti y luego varias faltas que según el árbitro no eran nada pero las mismas si eran falta a favor del Madrid
> 
> Hoy estáis todos de resaca, pero mañana ya a preparar el Rocio... Viva gAndalucia



¿ Y al que por poco n le vuelan la cabeza y no hubo nada ? Por eso echaron a un defensa bético y a Grizzman en Europa...


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*No se pueden quejar*


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Y al que por poco n le vuelan la cabeza y no hubo nada ? Por eso echaron a un defensa bético y a Grizzman en Europa...



El Real Trampas no conoce la tarjeta roja. Le han perdonado tantas tarjetas y ejpulsiones que si lo tomamos como ejemplo habría que revisar todos los rejlamentos de la historia del fúrbol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Miras las heztadísticas arbitrarias de El Real Trampas y parece una fábula. 12 peñaltis a favor, cero ejpulsaos. Pero es que ves un partido suyo y no se sancionan sus faltas, tienen barra libre. Si les quitas limpiamente el balón sin rozarles es falta siempre, por decreto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 May 2022)

Sientíficos descubre que lo que El Real Trampas denomina "la majia" son en realidac arbitrarios que trabajan descaradamente a su favor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)

Demostrando una vez más quienes son:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)




----------



## artemis (10 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Y al que por poco n le vuelan la cabeza y no hubo nada ? Por eso echaron a un defensa bético y a Grizzman en Europa...



Criaturita, es hasta enternecedor verte llorar...defendiendo a los hijos de puta para intentar conseguir en los despachos lo que no merecéis en el campo... Llegás tarde, se pos adelanto Gery que se hizo socio de rubi


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Criaturita, es hasta enternecedor verte llorar...defendiendo a los hijos de puta para intentar conseguir en los despachos lo que no merecéis en el campo... Llegás tarde, se pos adelanto Gery que se hizo socio de rubi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)

Miserables es poco.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

*Diferentes maneras de afrontar el Derbi*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)

Ciervos, si es que no podeis abrir la boca


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Hoy ganando estamos en Champions matematicamente

Así que a por el Elche que nos va la vida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Nunca había sido antipateti. Esta última semana lo han conseguido.


----------



## petro6 (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca había sido antipateti. Esta última semana lo han conseguido.



Los seguidores del Farsa son los más asquerosos, pero los del paleti son los más tontos con diferencia.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 May 2022)

Haya paz, va ... un meme para cada uno ...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca había sido antipateti. Esta última semana lo han conseguido.



Yo no llego a tanto, pero lo de no hacer el pasillo , es una paletada. Al Betis se lo ha hecho hasta el farsa.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hoy ganando estamos en Champions matematicamente
> 
> Así que a por el Elche que nos va la vida



Cuidadin, cuidadin, al Betis lo jodieron...


----------



## Patxin (11 May 2022)

Cervatillos de berrea en el foro del Atleti. Seguimos molestando.Aupa Atleti siempre!


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Cuidadin, cuidadin, al Betis lo jodieron...



Bueno hay margen, pero seria mas asequible ganar a estos que a Sevilla o a la Real


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055185



¿Qué le ha pasado a Versaliko?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado a Versaliko?



le han petao a ver si es su ultimo partido con el aleti


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Los seguidores del Farsa son los más asquerosos, pero los del paleti son los más tontos con diferencia.



los piperos son los que mas ascopena dan con diferencia, roncerdo es el pipero rey


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Bueno pues ya lo van encarrilando


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)

toma


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 May 2022)

Yo estoy viendo el sevilla mallorca. A veinte minutos del final, empate a 0. El mallorca se puede salvar aún.


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Están empezando a darse hostias hasta en el cielo de la boca


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Joder con el boludo lo que me ha fallao


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Acaba de remontar la Yube la final de la copa de Italia


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 May 2022)

empata el sevilla estamos 3os.


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> empata el sevilla estamos 3os.



Virtualmente...


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Mi intedezante la final de la copa italiana


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Y el segvndo señores, partido placentero y ya era hora


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el segvndo señores, partido placentero y ya era hora



Pues si, pero queda mucho tiempo todavia


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues si, pero queda mucho tiempo todavia



No estoy viendo yo peligro acuciante por parte del Elche


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> empata el sevilla estamos 3os.



Pero nos queda un final de liga cabrón con Sevilla y Guipuchis


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No estoy viendo yo peligro acuciante por parte del Elche



Ya pero como estos se tiren a la bartola lo que queda lo pasaremos mal y en el Metropolitano estos tios nos encerraron en el área acabando aquél partido

Yo nunca subestimo a los rivales


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Pues en el estadio olimpico de Roma se van a la prorroga


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Sale Guti, ojo cuidao


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

A Morralla no le convocaría con España nvnca más...

PD revisión del panaltito al Inter y lo señala

Aquí en España fliparíamos con lo que se ha hecho en el VAR con el penaltito, que lvego largamos mvcho pero están todas las ligas grandes igvales


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Pues 2-4 a favor del Inter, la Yuventus ya tienen algo en común con el Barsa, un nadaplete


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Bueno pues con esta victoria el Atleti el año que viene definitivamente juegan ya la Champions Lig


----------



## barullo (11 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A Morralla no le convocaría con España nvnca más...
> 
> PD revisión del panaltito al Inter y lo señala
> 
> Aquí en España fliparíamos con lo que se ha hecho en el VAR con el penaltito, que lvego largamos mvcho pero están todas las ligas grandes igvales



No tenemos rematadores y está muy integrado en la selección

Así que da igual lo que haga en la Juve porque es fijo


----------



## artemis (11 May 2022)

Cumplido objetivo mínimo de seguir en champions por DECIMO AÑO CONSECUTIVO

GRACIAS CHOLO


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 May 2022)

El gol que han anulado a Suárez no es fuera de juebo. Es gol. Sacan la repetición y te ponen 2 líneas pegadas que igual las podían poner al revés y es lo mismo. Un fuera de juebo de 0,00000001 mm? venga coño!


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 May 2022)

El ojetibo es quedar lo más arriba posible en la tabla. Hay que ganar los 2 partidos que quedan.

El equipo entero ha estado muy bien, muy metidos en el partido. Quedan 2 partidos que hay que ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tenemos rematadores y está muy integrado en la selección
> 
> Así que da igual lo que haga en la Juve porque es fijo



Así es. A menos que lleve a Rafa Mir, no tenemos más.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Oficial: es el último partido de Suárez en casa

El *Atlético de Madrid *ha confirmado en sus redes sociales que este encuentro servirá de despedida al uruguayo y a Héctor Herrera. Del centrocampista mexicano ya se conocía su traspaso al Houston Dynamo a final de temporada.

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO: Oblak; Marcos Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Koke, De Paul, Kondogbia, Carrasco; Griezmann y Suárez.*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Footybite.com The original Footybite Soccer Streams


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, football streams and more for FREE.




redi.footybite.cc


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Casi la tenemos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Bueno, a ver si el Cerdilla les gana a estos muertos de hambre.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si el Cerdilla les gana a estos muertos de hambre.



Pues el betis va ganando ya, ojito a la cuarta plaza de champions


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Casi la tenemos...



¿el qué, pisachanclas?


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Pues er Betí ha marcado gol, una pena que no tenga 3 pvntos más


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿el qué, pisachanclas?



Una oportunidad de cabeza de reinildo hace un buen rato...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 May 2022)

Algun link de acestream? han cerrado canales a cascoporro


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Están jugando a una mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

El Cerdilla se merece quedarse sin champions joder.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Y el betis a dos puntos del sevilla


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Ultima jornada Sevilla-Betis...


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están jugando a una mierda



Ya ves, lo estaba pensando, un ritmo de mierda pero mira...


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Cerdilla se merece quedarse sin champions joder.



Pues no te diría que no, hoy le han dicho a Losertegui que se vaya a dirigir sv casa si eso


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Algun link de acestream? han cerrado canales a cascoporro



Llevo toda la temporada penando con eso

Sólo después de la semi de champions he podido ver partidos enlazados en la web que suelo usar, pero antes de eso ha sido horrible e imposible con acestream

Si llego a casa a tiempo te pongo la página


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues no te diría que no, hoy le han dicho a Losertegui que se vaya a dirigir sv casa si eso



Es que si se queda sin champions hay que echarle coño.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que si se queda sin champions hay que echarle coño.



No es ni medio normal que jugandote algo así, te digan que te van a dar largas


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues no te diría que no, hoy le han dicho a Losertegui que se vaya a dirigir sv casa si eso



La traición a la selección la debe pagar algún día...

...lo malo es que siempre habrá clubs o federaciones que le contraten precisamente por el curriculum que tiene


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La traición a la selección la debe pagar algún día...
> 
> ...lo malo es que siempre habrá clubs o federaciones que le contraten precisamente por el curriculum que tiene



¿Qué traición? ¿la de Gueri y Rubi de la federación?


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Algun link de acestream? han cerrado canales a cascoporro




Mira aqui Jipi:



Spoiler









Football Highlight Videos | Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links - FootySaga


Latest Football Highlights and Goals from major leagues with HD Quality. Huge community of football fans from around the world. Watch Live Stream, Football Online, Get Sopcast/Acestream links at FootySaga




footysaga.com


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira aqui Jipi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No van. Se queda prebufferizandose.


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Qué traición? ¿la de Gueri y Rubi de la federación?



La de andar cuerneando a la selección a 2 días de empezar un mundial

Que se vaya dónde quiera pero que lo anuncie cuando acabe el torneo, que esas cosas se usan como excusas y arma arrojadiza -aunque no debería ser así pero en un país tan polarizado como este es así- como así fué al final y lo usaron para echarle ("tú no nos abandonas, te echamos")


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No van. Se queda prebufferizandose.







__





Comment changer ses DNS manuellement (Windows, Mac, iOS, Android...) - Forums CNET France


(Mise à jour octobre 2021) Lorsque vous rencontrez un problème de DNS ou plus généralement de connexion (vidéo Youtube qui ne charge pas, lenteurs sur certains sites etc) vous serez peut-être amené à effectuer cette manipulation : changer ses DNS manuellement. A quoi servent les DNS ? Le...



forums.cnetfrance.fr


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No van. Se queda prebufferizandose.



yo estoy en uno de los 3 links que hay para este partido en el apartado acestream....el primero "spanish"


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La de andar cuerneando a la selección a 2 días de empezar un mundial
> 
> Que se vaya dónde quiera pero que lo anuncie cuando acabe el torneo, que esas cosas se usan como excusas y arma arrojadiza -aunque no debería ser así pero en un país tan polarizado como este es así- como así fué al final y lo usaron para echarle ("tú no nos abandonas, te echamos")



En esta vida hay listos y tontos, y lopetegui no parece que tenga muchas luces...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No es ni medio normal que jugandote algo así, te digan que te van a dar largas



Y si encima la pierde con el Betis no puede ni acercarse a Sevilla en su vida.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asi ya ni va internet.


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

joder estoy viendo a las niñas de sub 17 en la final del europeo y qué bien juegan

van 1-1 hoy contra Alemania pero han ganado los 4 partidos anteriores metiendo 14 goles sin recibir ninguno

Juegan mejor que las tías de primera división


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La de andar cuerneando a la selección a 2 días de empezar un mundial
> 
> Que se vaya dónde quiera pero que lo anuncie cuando acabe el torneo, que esas cosas se usan como excusas y arma arrojadiza -aunque no debería ser así pero en un país tan polarizado como este es así- como así fué al final y lo usaron para echarle ("tú no nos abandonas, te echamos")



Sobre ese acuerdo hubo una filtración bastante interesada, hay que ser bastante ____ para filtrar un acverdo así antes del mondial, pero aún así, entrenar selección no es en principio incompatible con los clubs y por si fuera poco me parece bastante más lesivo reventar una selección nacional, ya sabemos de qué pie cojean el Rubi y hamijos como Gueri, que por lo visto a esos se la tenían guardada tambien



Edge2 dijo:


> En esta vida hay listos y tontos, y lopetegui no parece que tenga muchas luces...



En esto doy la razon


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Asi ya ni va internet.











→ Mejores servidores DNS públicos y gratuitos 【 2022 】


Los mejores Servidores DNS públicos y gratuitos.Tipos de DNS: usuario, resolutores y servidor de nombres y definición. Windows y linux



www.profesionalreview.com


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y si encima la pierde con el Betis no puede ni acercarse a Sevilla en su vida.



El Betis la última jornada juega con el Madrit, en Zevilla no me acverdo


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Betis la última jornada juega con el Madrit, en Zevilla no me acverdo



Bilbao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Betis la última jornada juega con el Madrit, en Zevilla no me acverdo



Con el Etathic.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bilbao



Si hoy no gana el Picharreal y el Bilbado sigue ganando empieza a ser muy real que el Zevilla se lo juegue todo


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Retiran al jubilado


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Retiran al jubilado



El jubilado seguro que va al mundial y enchufa unas cuantas


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

De tener gol, eso lo tiene ahora el Atleti


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

La pavsa para echarle los tragos a la birra


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

AL final quedamos 4º


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

El Atleti es capaz de lo peor


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)

se veia venir


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> AL final quedamos 4º



Bueno de momento vais tercero, y queda una ultima jornada


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2022)

Hoy debe ganar el Atlético 3-0. Sería genial!!


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Hoy debe ganar el Atlético 3-0. Sería genial!!



Si ya ha acabado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)

que asco da el sevilla menudos waltrapas se merecen la intertoto


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si ya ha acabado



Jojojo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)

rajada de gimenez sobre la lija


----------



## barullo (15 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> que asco da el sevilla menudos waltrapas se merecen la intertoto



Compiten duro salvo contra el mandril que les tiene pillada la medida

nosotros no se la tenemos pillada porque incluso teniéndolo no desplegamos juego


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2022)

Otra escabechina arbitraria para despedir la temporada en el Metropolitano, con un arbitrario cegato que no ve las tarascadas salvajes permanentes de un Cerdilla con barra libre de faltas y parando el partido constantemente si el Atleti recupera el balón de forma limpia.

Lo de los arbitrarios anti-Atleti es el resúmen de una temporada absolutamente arbitraria.

Es tan descarado que hace de La Lija una liga absolutamente arbitraria y manipulada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> rajada de gimenez sobre la lija



Qué ha dicho?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Qué ha dicho?



que no sólo el sevilla quería empatar, pero luego le han repreguntado y no lo ha dicho claro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 May 2022)

vamos que la 2a. plaza tenía que ser para el trampes si o si


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2022)

ya, está muy claro. En La Lija se empuja de forma arbitratia para que la clasificación se ajuste a algunos intereses extradeportivos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2022)




----------



## Mr. Pwnage (15 May 2022)

Nos dejamos empatar al final del partido







Para que no echen a Lopetegui


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 May 2022)

pvto calbo es amijo del tarugo. La imagen de Casemiro y Mateu que indigna a muchos aficionados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El jubilado seguro que va al mundial y enchufa unas cuantas



Ni me acuerdo de con quien juega Uruguay, pero Suárez ya no está para el alto nivel.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> pvto calbo es amijo del tarugo. La imagen de Casemiro y Mateu que indigna a muchos aficionados



en el artículo se ve como el arbitro calbo forma parte del pasillo. demigrante


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 May 2022)

Del *MADRIC *de toda la vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060175
> 
> 
> Del *MADRIC *de toda la vida.



Más bien un pachacho de toda la vida.


----------



## Mol34 (16 May 2022)

El Real Madrid os hubiese hecho el pasillo el año que viene con gusto si os hubiéseis clasificado para La Europa League. Una pena...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060175
> 
> 
> Del *MADRIC *de toda la vida.



el cadiz jugandose el descenso y estos vienen a tu casa a robarte y reirse. todo en orden.sigan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 May 2022)

El Trampas y La Farsa están sostenidos arbitrariamente y puede que también en otros asuntos que no pueden de saberse...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (16 May 2022)




----------



## Manero (17 May 2022)

Amego @artemis no vas a comentar nada de los cuernos que le han puesto a Joao Félix? El pobre entre lo amargado que está con el Cholo y los cuernos que le ha puesto ahora su novia con Pedro Porro está maldiciendo el dia que decidió fichar por el Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

La novia de Joao Félix, el mejor jugador de júrbol de La Lija en la actualidac, es ultra fan del Sporting de Lisboa.


----------



## Suprimo (17 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Buenos pieses


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

Por si no se había dicho, Joao Félix es el mejor jugador de fúrbol de La Lija.


----------



## xilebo (17 May 2022)

*Rumores de infidelidad*


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

Joa Félix es el mejor jugador de fúrbol de La Lija, por si no os habéis dao cuen. 

Quién es Pedro Porro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)




----------



## artemis (17 May 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Amego @artemis no vas a comentar nada de los cuernos que le han puesto a Joao Félix? El pobre entre lo amargado que está con el Cholo y los cuernos que le ha puesto ahora su novia con Pedro Porro está maldiciendo el dia que decidió fichar por el Atleti.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060772



La verdad, ni puta idea, no estoy al día de los marujeos... se ve que tienes una vida interesante... que tal las labores comerciales de Javi Hernandez, tras hablar con Haaland y convencerle por fichar he leido que ha hablado con un polaco de 34 años, ya ha fichado por el farsa???


----------



## barullo (17 May 2022)

Abro debate: si fuérais el Cholo ¿Fichabáis a Bale?

Yo sí...no imagino jugador más motivado para ganar al mandril unido a un alto nivel de calidad

Subiría enteros a nuestra plantilla ¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## Suprimo (17 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Abro debate: si fuérais el Cholo ¿Fichabáis a Bale?
> 
> Yo sí...no imagino jugador más motivado para ganar al mandril unido a un alto nivel de calidad
> 
> Subiría enteros a nuestra plantilla ¿cómo lo veis?



Bale se vuelve a UK, aunque sea a jugar con el Brickfield _Rangers_, mis felicitaciones a la prensa pipera


----------



## Manero (17 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La verdad, ni puta idea, no estoy al día de los marujeos... se ve que tienes una vida interesante... que tal las labores comerciales de Javi Hernandez, tras hablar con Haaland y convencerle por fichar he leido que ha hablado con un polaco de 34 años, ya ha fichado por el farsa???



Pues deberías estar más atento a los marujeos que por el Metropolitano Champions ni una pero cornamentas todas las que quieras, que aún recuerdo la historia de cuando Caminero corneó al propio Cholo.


----------



## xilebo (17 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Abro debate: si fuérais el Cholo ¿Fichabáis a Bale?
> 
> Yo sí...no imagino jugador más motivado para ganar al mandril unido a un alto nivel de calidad
> 
> Subiría enteros a nuestra plantilla ¿cómo lo veis?



Es malo beber en la hora de la comida, barullo. Pero de verdad que lo preguntas ? traerte a bale al atletico ? ni loco, pero has visto como ha acabado en el madrid y ultimas temporadas sin hacer nada, solo motivado con la seleccion de gales y pensando en el golf. Es un caso muy diferente al de luis suarez, que lo retiraron en el barcelona pero seguia con hambre y ahi esta sus dos temporadas buenas.


----------



## barullo (17 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bale se vuelve a UK, aunque sea a jugar con el Brickfield _Rangers_, mis felicitaciones a la prensa pipera



Si se clasifica para el mundial necesitará jugar en un club bueno que esté en la mejor competición que es la champion

¿a donde va a ir? ¿al Liverpool? ¿o a un Brighton de la vida?


----------



## barullo (17 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es malo beber en la hora de la comida, barullo. Pero de verdad que lo preguntas ? traerte a bale al atletico ? ni loco, pero has visto como ha acabado en el madrid y ultimas temporadas sin hacer nada, solo motivado con la seleccion de gales y pensando en el golf. Es un caso muy diferente al de luis suarez, que lo retiraron en el barcelona pero seguia con hambre y ahi esta sus dos temporadas buenas.



Con las ganas que os debe tener no imagino mejor refuerzo al menos para los 2 derbys

Eso sí nada de 17 kilotones al año y mucho menos siendo un vagonetas

¿Qué quieres que te diga? yo le veo muy aprovechable todavía a ese jugador, no hay más que verle con su selección: si no mete el gol se lo da a un compañero. Es cuestión de motivarle para que produzca me parece


----------



## xilebo (17 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con las ganas que os debe tener no imagino mejor refuerzo al menos para los 2 derbys
> 
> Eso sí nada de 17 kilotones al año y mucho menos siendo un vagonetas
> 
> ¿Qué quieres que te diga? yo le veo muy aprovechable todavía a ese jugador, no hay más que verle con su selección: si no mete el gol se lo da a un compañero. Es cuestión de motivarle para que produzca me parece



Creo que el agente de bale le tiene preparado algun club para la temporada siguiente y dudo que sea de la liga española. Es muy ingles y solo aceptara irse a la liga inglesa (el madrid lo cedio y volvio al totenham). Claro tendria que bajarse bastante su sueldo tmb para venir (cosa que parece q hara tmb lewansdoski para ir al barcelona), pero como mucho le queda un año tmb, es que no merece la pena traerlo al atletico, donde hay que recordar que ahi trabajan y defienden mucho y a bale tampoco le veo en ese sistema


----------



## barullo (17 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo que el agente de bale le tiene preparado algun club para la temporada siguiente y dudo que sea de la liga española. Es muy ingles y solo aceptara irse a la liga inglesa (el madrid lo cedio y volvio al totenham). Claro tendria que bajarse bastante su sueldo tmb para venir (cosa que parece q hara tmb lewansdoski para ir al barcelona), pero como mucho le queda un año tmb, es que no merece la pena traerlo al atletico, donde hay que recordar que ahi trabajan y defienden mucho y a bale tampoco le veo en ese sistema



Ya imagino que se irá a la premier, era para ver la opinión de la gente.

A mi me lo ofrecen a un precio razonable de sueldo y no lo dudaba. Convenientemente aleccionado es un puñal aunque no defienda. Ni falta que hace, aunque este tío era defensa lateral hasta que se empezó a soltar, seguro que eso también te lo hace si se lo mandan.

Es que lo que le ha pasado en el madrí es muy parecido a lo que le suele pasar a los españoles promesas alli: que no triunfan por falta de paciencia y oportunidades y terminan cargandoselos. Luego se van a otro club y ale hop: son la pera limonera de buenos. Pues como le va a pasar a este ya verás. Y mucho más con un mundial asomando ya muy cerca por el horizonte.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

Lo que ha dicho Berta, que por ahora se han acabao los fichajes muchimillonarios, me parece una muy buena decisión.

Tenemos un plantillón muy bueno, algunos cedidos que sólo tienen que creérselo un poco y canteranos que están esperando una oportunidac.

No veo nada que sea urgente ahora mismo, nada de nada. La plantilla que hay es buenísima.


----------



## petro6 (17 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que ha dicho Berta, que por ahora se han acabao los fichajes muchimillonarios, me parece una muy buena decisión.
> 
> Tenemos un plantillón muy bueno, algunos cedidos que sólo tienen que creérselo un poco y canteranos que están esperando una oportunidac.
> 
> No veo nada que sea urgente ahora mismo, nada de nada. La plantilla que hay es buenísima.



Sí, cojonuda. Tan cojonuda que el año pasado os tuvieron que regalar la liga y este año entrar en la Champions


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Sí, cojonuda. Tan cojonuda que el año pasado os tuvieron que regalar la liga y este año entrar en la Champions



Tú eres de El Trampas o de La Farsa?

Por qué nos acusáis de lo que sois vosotros y lo sabéis? El Atleti no está en las claúsulas saudís de la federación.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

El Atleti esta temporada habría sido de nuevo campeón si no es por la saña arbitraria para cumplir las claúsulas saudís de la federación


----------



## petro6 (17 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú eres de El Trampas o de La Farsa?
> 
> Por qué nos acusáis de lo que sois vosotros y lo sabéis? El Atleti no está en las claúsulas saudís de la federación.



Vosotros este año sóis el Palético Pancartas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

repasad el jilo desde que comenzó la temporada, que se han ido reportando todas y cada una de las arbitrariedades a las que ha sido sometido el Atleti y echad la cuenta, a ver si os salen los números de El Trampas y La Farsa...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 May 2022)

pues eso, lo dicho Que el Atleti tiene equipazo para ganar La Lija, si no fuera porque no entra en las claúsulas saudís de la federación.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

*Hay despedidas y despedidas*


----------



## barullo (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay despedidas y despedidas*



Y sólo ha estado 2 años en el club...

De todas formas a mi estas cosas me parecen muy hipocritas porque cuando fichó por el Barsa no hubiera fichado con nosotros bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 May 2022)

A los del Atleti nos gusta el fúrbol. Luis Suárez es puro fúrbol, eso lo sabe to er mundo Vino al Atleti, jugó al fúrbol y participó activamente en la liga que nos llevamos la temporada pasada y se le reconoce eso básicamente, que vino a morder marcando goles. 

Esa lija no la ganó Suárez, la ganó todo el Atleti, eso ta claro. Lo que se agradece es que en esa temporada fue determinante en momentos clave.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 May 2022)

que horror!!!


----------



## MagicPep (18 May 2022)

yo vengo a felicitar a los colchoneros, Joao Felix ya tiene todo, absolutamente todo, para triunfar en el atleti... solo le faltaban unos señores cuernos, como el cholo. no hay duda, Joao sera leyenda en vuestro club


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 May 2022)

esa camiseta está diseñá con mala leche, no me jodas!
Parece que tiene tetas y barrigón. 

A quién se le ha ocurrido?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 May 2022)

yo tengo las camisetas del doblete, que taban to guapaz las 2. Y la segunda equipasión con la afoto del calderón. Brooootal


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (18 May 2022)

y en la prinsipal, la marca de abua con to los tístulos. 

esas sí eran camisetas buapas y no la que nos quieren calzar el año que virne, que no me la pondría ni para pintar el techo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

Que nuevo delantero remplazará a Suárez?..o no podremos gastar 15 millones como la temporada pasada?..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

O peor volverá Morata?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (19 May 2022)

El Tottenham prepara 60 millones por Carrasco y duplicar el sueldo al jugador. El sustituto para el Atlético: Gonçalo Guedes.









Euro Paper Talk: £50m LaLiga star to fill problem Tottenham position in major Conte upgrade


Tottenham are once again showing concrete interest in signing versatile Atletico Madrid winger Yannick Carrasco, as Antonio Conte looks to fix a problem position, while Thursday's Euro Paper Talk claims that Juventus are closing in on the signing of Chelsea midfielder Jorginho.




www.teamtalk.com


----------



## t_chip (20 May 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo vengo a felicitar a los colchoneros, Joao Felix ya tiene todo, absolutamente todo, para triunfar en el atleti... solo le faltaban unos señores cuernos, como el cholo. no hay duda, Joao sera leyenda en vuestro club



Para triunfar en el farsa en cambio hace falta pluma, aunque luego eso no sirva para el Bayern ni el shitty.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El Tottenham prepara 60 millones por Carrasco y duplicar el sueldo al jugador. El sustituto para el Atlético: Gonçalo Guedes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro intercambio de cromos..
Pero no está mal viendo que se fue a China


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro intercambio de cromos..
> Pero no está mal viendo que se fue a China



y no quieren a correa mejor?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 May 2022)

yo probaría al cholito Giuliano. Al menos durante toda la pretemporada para ver cómo está y ver si ya puede empezar a tener minutos en el primer equipo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 May 2022)

Y Camello, Camacho, los cedidos que andan por ahí, que hay varios...

Esta pretemporada hay que probar con atención a lo que tenemos por ahí para ver quiénes pueden tener cabida y quién está para otra cesión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064798



Todo el mundo sabe que Abel Resino ganaba las Copas de Europa a pares...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que Abel Resino ganaba las Copas de Europa a pares...



Creo que lo decía porque duró dos telediarios.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*El día que el Atleti presentó a Santos Borré y a Diogo Jota*


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 May 2022)

Pa despedir la Lija arbitraria nos ponen al arbitrario GilManzano de la peña merengue, que es la quinta vez que nos va a arbitrariear esta temporada, sin contar las que le han puesto de VAR. Partido en el que todo será falta del Atleti, todo, los saques de banda siempre serán en contra del Atleti, los saques de esquina a favor del Atleti se convertirán en saque de portería... vamos, lo que viene siendo la tónica en la lija arbitraria anti-Atleti. ya nos ha empapelao unas 10 amarillas, ejpulsión y no sé cuántas jugadas desas en las que entra el VAR cuando le da la gana o ejke no puede entrar el VAR porque patata.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 May 2022)

AHORA EL COVIC, NO SABEN COMO JODERNOS

El colegiado del *Comité Extremeño Jesús Gil Manzano* reemplazará al valenciano* Juan Martínez Munuera *el próximo domingo en el partido de la última jornada de *Liga *entre la *Real Sociedad* y el *Atlético de Madrid*, tras un resultado positivo por covid-19.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## Patxin (21 May 2022)

Parece ser que los ciervos no fichan al moreno. La prepotencia y la delincuencia organizada no les abren todas las puertas, aunque su mamporrero Tebas habla de querellarse.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 May 2022)




----------



## barullo (21 May 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Parece ser que los ciervos no fichan al moreno. La prepotencia y la delincuencia organizada no les abren todas las puertas, aunque su mamporrero Tebas habla de querellarse.



Pero todavia no es seguro

Edito: dentro de 3 años nuevo culebron


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 May 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 May 2022)

a ver si acaba la temporada


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2022)

Gol


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 May 2022)

lo mejor kondogbia es medio equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2022)

uf menos mal del segundo gol sino MAÑACO mir nos hubiera dejado sin tercer puesto


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Pues desde el primero al último partido de la temporada de Lija arbitraria, otro partido arbitrario, para cumplir claúsulas saudís de los contratos secretos de la federación que debe sostener a El Trampas y La Farsa, los equipos heztado de La Lija.

El Atleti muy bien, el mejor de La Lija arbitraria saudí tras los dos equipos heztado sostenidos.

El Cholo inmenso otro año más compitiendo hasta donde nos dejan las hautoridadecs arbitrarias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Equipazo. Todo el equipo sin excepciones.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pues desde el primero al último partido de la temporada de Lija arbitraria, otro partido arbitrario, para cumplir claúsulas saudís de los contratos secretos de la federación que debe sostener a El Trampas y La Farsa, los equipos heztado de La Lija.
> 
> El Atleti muy bien, el mejor de La Lija arbitraria saudí tras los dos equipos heztado sostenidos.
> 
> El Cholo inmenso otro año más compitiendo hasta donde nos dejan las hautoridadecs arbitrarias.



A los estadios se llega llorao y cagao. "Ejquee loj arbitroo que zon muu maloo con mi arleti buaaah".

El problema es que son malos y juegan un furgol de gitanos como el cornudo del Cholo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A los estadios se llega llorao y cagao. "Ejquee loj arbitroo que zon muu maloo con mi arleti buaaah".
> 
> El problema es que son malos y juegan un furgol de gitanos como el cornudo del Cholo.



Está grabado en HD, ha quedado registrao. Las arbutrariedades y los audios.

Tú eres de El Trampas, de La Farsa o un agente de la federación?


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

En La Lija hay 2 clubes Heztado sostenidos de forma descarada.

El Trampas y La Farsa.

No sabemos hasta qué punto. No sabemos si sólo dentro del campo...


----------



## Pollepolle (23 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Está grabado en HD, ha quedado registrao. Las arbutrariedades y los audios.
> 
> Tú eres de El Trampas, de La Farsa o un agente de la federación?



Pollépolle es antigitanos del patetico de Mandril.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pollépolle es antigitanos del patetico de Mandril.



Ya, por eso no puedes contener las ganas de venir al jilo del Atleti con la cara muy violeta a soltar miasmas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Al márgen de toda la trama saudí de la Federación, los 2 clubes heztado sostenidos de La Lija y toda la corrupción, el Atleti ha hecho una muy buena temporada. Sin las irregularidades escandalosas habría levantao el título de Lija que han regalao a el Trampas. 

Tenemos la mejor plantilla de La Lija arbitraria, al mejor jugador de La Lija arbitraria (Joao Maravillao), el mejor entrenador de La Lija arbitraria.

No se puede pedir más al equipo. 

Tampoco sé si el Atleti maneja alguna rienda para que en La Lija se tomen medidas anti corrupción, anti arbitrariedadecs, anti clubes heztado... o si eso supondría que tomarían represalias contra el Atleti, porque La Lija es anti-Atleti, con el comité de arbitrarios merengues y toda la trama que tienen montada.


----------



## barullo (23 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Que los furbolistas den prioridac a los minolles que van a igresar es comprensipla, teniendo en cuenta que el fúrbol no es un deporte, ni una competición en rigor. Es un hezpestáculo bastante arbitrario repleto de majia, hépicas y cosas asín un poco rarunas. Entonces, la gloria deportifa no puede superar de nibguna manera los minolles que van a ingresar. La gloria der fúrbol arbitrario con claúsulas secretas es algo que se lleva el viento y no tiene un mérito así divino. Er furbolista se entrega hasta donde le da la gana y a partir de ahí, pues el que más cifras pueda poner sobre la mesa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

Al final el sueño de barullo se va a cumplir  

*Informa 'El Partidazo': Barnett y el Atlético de Madrid se reúnen para ofrecer el fichaje de Bale*


----------



## barullo (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al final el sueño de barullo se va a cumplir
> 
> *Informa 'El Partidazo': Barnett y el Atlético de Madrid se reúnen para ofrecer el fichaje de Bale*



Es que soy casi bruja fíjate


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es que soy casi bruja fíjate



Miedo das


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)

Lo del Bale no se lo cree ni él, es una tontería. Qué pinta el Bale ese en el Atleti? pues nada de nada. 

Al Atleti avrán venido a ver si pueden llevarse al que es ya el mejor jugador de fúrbol de La Lija, de Uropa y apunta a ser el mejor dermundo durante la próxima década, como todos los clubes heztado que llevan 2 añitos salivando como perros con él, pero sin querer decirlo muy alto para que no se dispare su precio to da moon.

Ya sabemos todos quién es.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 May 2022)

Y sobre lo de fichar delantero no me parece que sea una prioridac ni nada. Tenemos un montón de combinaciones arriba. Y a mí Cunha me parece un delantero de garantía. 

Y si Morata no encuentra a nadie que le quiera, recuperarlo tampoco me parece tan mal, podría jugar y tener minutos. No sé si para ser el titular referencia del Atleti, pero sí podría entrar y tener minutos.


----------



## petro6 (25 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (25 May 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (25 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al final el sueño de barullo se va a cumplir
> 
> *Informa 'El Partidazo': Barnett y el Atlético de Madrid se reúnen para ofrecer el fichaje de Bale*



La caspa es la fvente fiablísima que soltaba todo los del tortugo la semana pasada


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 May 2022)

La prensa merengue de El Trampas está como loca sacando todo tipo de titulares delirantes para que no se hable mucho de robontadas chiampionj, de majia sospechosa, de penaltis VAR de rigor, del coladero que tienen montao...

Cuanto más ruido periférico mejor para que El Trampas pueda seguir con su majia potajia


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (27 May 2022)

Courtois se mea en el escudo del Atlético, el equipo que le permitió saltar a la élite mundial

*Courtois se acuerda de Lisboa: "Ahora estoy en el lado bueno de la historia"*









Courtois se acuerda de Lisboa: "Ahora estoy en el lado bueno de la historia" - MarcaTV


Marcelo y Courtois hablaron y trasladaron la confianza con la que el grupo afronta la final ante el Liverpool




videos.marca.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Courtois se mea en el escudo del Atlético, el equipo que le permitió saltar a la élite mundial
> 
> *Courtois se acuerda de Lisboa: "Ahora estoy en el lado bueno de la historia"*
> 
> ...



No es para menos: el patético en lugar de agradecerle estar en su equipo le han llamado de todo y le han despreciado. Miserables.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Courtois se mea en el escudo del Atlético, el equipo que le permitió saltar a la élite mundial
> 
> *Courtois se acuerda de Lisboa: "Ahora estoy en el lado bueno de la historia"*
> 
> ...



si le escuchas y se tiene un minimo de inteligencia es claro que no dice lo que tu insinuas,lo unico que trata de decir es que cree que esta vez la final va a salir bien,que la historia del Madrid,bla bla…si es el periodista el que le pregunta por Lisboa.

la expresion esa de “el lado bueno de la historia” la habra escuchado por ahi pero no la ha asimilado bien entre otras cosas porque no es nativo en español,es que salta a la vista…

Marca dice “Courtois se acuerda de Lisboa” que basura son,cuando es el periodista el que le insiste con ello


----------



## Pollepolle (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es para menos: el patético en lugar de agradecerle estar en su equipo le han llamado de todo y le han despreciado. Miserables.



Es el estilo guarro y gitano que les ha enseñado el Cholo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

Y recordar que courtouis era propiedad del chelsea.solo lo teníamos cedido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 May 2022)

Si han sido piperos de alguna peña merengue de El Trampas los que han vandalizao la placa del lado malo de Madrid, eso por ahora no se sabe.


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*El Atlético repone la placa de Courtois*

Esta fue arrancada el lunes por alguna persona no identificada tras las declaraciones del portero del Real Madrid antes de la consecución de la Champions League.


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Ya fue reemplazada la placa de Courtois*


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 May 2022)

han puesto ya la placa al arbitrario clattenburg?


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 May 2022)

qué tontería con las placas. Las placas son pa los que han jugao 100 partidos con el Atleti y ya está.

La propaganda merengue ya no sabe qué hacer para seguir desviando la atención de las Robontadas de El Trampas. De eso ni hablar...


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Adiós al Wanda


El Atlético-Sevilla fue el último partido en el que el Metropolitano fue acompañado de Wanda, denominación con la que nació en 2017, año de su inauguración, y que llegó a su punto




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

O Luis Aragones, joeee mejor nombre imposible para el estadio


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

Sin duda la gente le llama Metropolitano

Pero vamos que a peor con esta directiva seguro que va


----------



## barullo (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> O Luis Aragones, joeee mejor nombre imposible para el estadio



Sí pero a los listos de corral estos que sólo van a la pela no les interesa ese nombre


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> O Luis Aragones, joeee mejor nombre imposible para el estadio



*JESÚS GIL & GIL STADIUM*







*BUD SPENCER RULES!*


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *JESÚS GIL & GIL STADIUM*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077630
> 
> ...



Pues Lopera en el Betis se lo puso


----------



## petro6 (2 Jun 2022)

Que le llamen Fort Apache, o Pupa´s Stadium.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jun 2022)

Qué guanda? El Metropolitano nunca ha sido "erguanda".

Eso lo pusieron ahí, pero ningún atlético se refirió al Metropolitano nunca como "erguanda"


----------



## Narwhal (3 Jun 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La prensa merengue de El Trampas está como loca sacando todo tipo de titulares delirantes para que no se hable mucho de robontadas chiampionj, de majia sospechosa, de penaltis VAR de rigor, del coladero que tienen montao...
> 
> Cuanto más ruido periférico mejor para que El Trampas pueda seguir con su majia potajia



*SIGUE MAMANDO*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Hasta exfutbolistas os llaman miserables:


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

*RdT, por Luis Suárez*

El Atlético maneja el nombre del delantero del *Espanyol* como uno de sus futuribles para reforzar su delantera, tras la marcha de *Luis Suárez*. Lo condiciona el futuro de *Morata*.

Que opina @Pericoburbujista ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *RdT, por Luis Suárez*
> 
> El Atlético maneja el nombre del delantero del *Espanyol* como uno de sus futuribles para reforzar su delantera, tras la marcha de *Luis Suárez*. Lo condiciona el futuro de *Morata*.
> 
> Que opina @Pericoburbujista ?



Está claro que RDT va a ser uno de los culebrones del verano.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*Jugar en el Bayern y en el Madrid es trampa señor Alaba*


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Jun 2022)

Cholo!
Qué hay que hacer para que venga el Cholo Giovanni Simeone al Atleti?


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

*Muy fuerte todo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Jun 2022)

Cuándo se jueba el trofeo saudí de 
El Trampas y La Farsa?


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Muy fuerte todo*



En realidad son 3: la de 1974 que se les ha olvidado poner a quién sea


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En realidad son 3: la de 1974 que se les ha olvidado poner a quién sea



Creo que se ha hecho distincion entre copa de europa (cierto, el atletico jugo la de 1974) y cuando se cambio el nombre a champions league (ahi ha jugado dos). Pero en teoria son 3, juntando todas


----------



## barullo (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo que se ha hecho distincion entre copa de europa (cierto, el atletico jugo la de 1974) y cuando se cambio el nombre a champions league (ahi ha jugado dos). Pero en teoria son 3, juntando todas



Es que si hacemos distinciones (que sería lo justo) el madrí no tiene 14 champions


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Jun 2022)

la nueva equipación parece que va a ser la torcida y una negra-azul

No sé qué obsesión tienen las marcas con decontruyir la rojiblanca de to la bida.

El caso es que es tan fea que me está empezando a parecer hasta graciosa. Puesta y en movimiendo puede ser divertida y desenfadá. 

A ver si también sirve para la inspiración en el campo y pa jubar con esa misma diversión y desenfado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Jun 2022)

cada vez me mola más la camiseta nueva retorcida. Me parece la más graciosa de to las equipaciones de La Lija.

La segunda camiseta no ta mal, un poco sosaina. Podían haberle puesto espirales o algo psicodélico.


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

*Oficial: Gustavo López, al Atlético*

El exjugador argentino, íntimo del Cholo, se sentará en el banquillo rojiblanco en esta nueva temporada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Jun 2022)

El Trampas, después de babear y darnos a todos la tabarra con el Bembapies, ahora ya empiezan a sacar el tema Joao, que es por quien vienen salivando en realidac desde hace tiempo, mientras hacen campañas en sus panfletos de lo mal que está Joao con el Cholo en el Atleti ñiñiñiñiñi. Y se retiercen de envidia por ver la máxima expresión de pureza y belleza furbolística con la camiseta del Atleti.



《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo del Bale no se lo cree ni él, es una tontería. Qué pinta el Bale ese en el Atleti? pues nada de nada.
> 
> Al Atleti avrán venido a ver si pueden llevarse al que es ya el mejor jugador de fúrbol de La Lija, de Uropa y apunta a ser el mejor dermundo durante la próxima década, como todos los clubes heztado que llevan 2 añitos salivando como perros con él, pero sin querer decirlo muy alto para que no se dispare su precio to da moon.
> 
> Ya sabemos todos quién es.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Jun 2022)

el mafioso dice que no sabía lo de la pancarta, menudo hipócrita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Y justo cuando estaba explotando entrada brutal que lo deja fuera 3 meses.. casualidad que cada vez que un dekat del Atlético mejore. Llegué una entrada brutal que lo lesione. . Vease Carvajal


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Jun 2022)

Lo de incorporar a Morata no me parece nada descabellado. Podría jubar perfectamente. Si realmente tiene ilusión para competir por un hueco en el ataque del Atleti, no veo por qué no. 

Todo depende de las ganas que le quiera poner. 

En el Atleti queremos lo mejor. Si Morata quiere demostrar que es el mejor para el mundiarl, en el Atleti encantaos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Jun 2022)

Un puesto en cualquier posición del Atleti se logra demostrando partido a partido. Tanto si tienes una oportunidad de 10 minutos, si son 45 min o los que sean necesarios. Da igual si acabas de llegar o si llevas 10 años.

Minuto a minuto, partido a partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Jun 2022)

y Saúl lo mismo. Si él tiene ganas de demostrar, encantados.


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2022)

Dicen que viene Sarabia


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Jun 2022)

El problema principal del Atleti la pasada temporada fueron las arbitrariedades.

Desde la primera jornada hasta la última, el Atleti sufrió una persecución arbitraria, con diluvio de tarjetas, penaltis en contra y todo tipo de arbitrariedades que condicionaron los resultados jornada a jornada.

Del mismo modo, El Trampas y La Farsa fueron sostenidos arbitrariamente durante muchos tramos de la temporada.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

*70 millones al limbo*

El Atlético no realizó ventas el verano pasado, pero cedió, entre otros, a Morata y Saúl, dos futbolistas con caché y con opciones de compra que Juventus y Chelsea no ejecutaron.


----------



## barullo (27 Jun 2022)

Por cierto que nuestros chavalines han ganado la final de la liga promises 5-3 en la final a los cuernitos...

Enhorabuena y gracias


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *RdT, por Luis Suárez*
> 
> El Atlético maneja el nombre del delantero del *Espanyol* como uno de sus futuribles para reforzar su delantera, tras la marcha de *Luis Suárez*. Lo condiciona el futuro de *Morata*.
> 
> Que opina @Pericoburbujista ?



Que nos cedan a Morata pagando la mitac del sueldo y les vendemos a *RDT*.

Somos un club amego de los del *Madric B*.


----------



## barullo (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que nos cedan a Morata pagando la mitac del sueldo y les vendemos a *RDT*.
> 
> Somos un club amego de los del *Madric B*.



Yo no lo veo a RDT en el aleti...ni que fuera torpedo Muller  

Si Bale se ofreció libre y pasaron de él con la calidad que tiene (y aunque me parece buen refuerzo entiendo la postura del aleti) no vamos a pagar morteradas por RDT, que para los periquitos y Luis Enrique será la pera limonera pero vamos que los hay mucho mejores en ese puesto.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no lo veo a RDT en el aleti...ni que fuera torpedo Muller
> 
> Si Bale se ofreció libre y pasaron de él con la calidad que tiene (y aunque me parece buen refuerzo entiendo la postura del aleti) no vamos a pagar morteradas por RDT, que para los periquitos y Luis Enrique será la pera limonera pero vamos que los hay mucho mejores en ese puesto.



Parece que a traves de algun intemediario llego la opcion de bale a los despachos del atletico y al momento dijieron que no, lo descartaron rapido  

Y mira en el equipo que ha acabado, uno de poca presión y para coger minutos de cara al mundial de qatar en diciembre, en los angeles con una liga muy potente....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que a traves de algun intemediario llego la opcion de bale a los despachos del atletico y al momento dijieron que no, lo descartaron rapido
> 
> Y mira en el equipo que ha acabado, uno de poca presión y para coger minutos de cara al mundial de qatar en diciembre, en los angeles con una liga muy potente....



Para entrenar no lo veo mal.

Entrenar ganando una morterada, claro, además, la liga Usana no es muy larga, unos meses allí jugando al golf de vez en cuando para no tener estrés y tal. Hasta puede dejar los hijos estudianado en *Madric*.




barullo dijo:


> Yo no lo veo a RDT en el aleti...ni que fuera torpedo Muller
> 
> Si Bale se ofreció libre y pasaron de él con la calidad que tiene (y aunque me parece buen refuerzo entiendo la postura del aleti) no vamos a pagar morteradas por RDT, que para los periquitos y Luis Enrique será la pera limonera pero vamos que los hay mucho mejores en ese puesto.



No, si ya ... a mí no me parece nada del otro mundo.

A ver si pica alguien, quitamos a RDT, ponemos al chino de titular y a campeonar.


----------



## barullo (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que a traves de algun intemediario llego la opcion de bale a los despachos del atletico y al momento dijieron que no, lo descartaron rapido
> 
> Y mira en el equipo que ha acabado, uno de poca presión y para coger minutos de cara al mundial de qatar en diciembre, en los angeles con una liga muy potente....



Y allí va a ganar 16 millones menos que en el madri jojojo  

Cómo os ha toreao el hijoputa


----------



## barullo (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Para entrenar no lo veo mal.
> 
> Entrenar ganando una morterada, claro, además, la liga Usana no es muy larga, unos meses allí jugando al golf de vez en cuando para no tener estrés y tal. Hasta puede dejar los hijos estudianado en *Madric*.
> 
> ...



No, de morterada nada: va a va a ganar millón y pico

Y en el madrí ganaba 17 kilotones óle óle y óle

En cuanto a RDT te digo lo mismo que con Rafa Mir: si mejora y mete goles además de ir al mundial lo vais a vender de puta madre o no querréis venderlo depende.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Y allí va a ganar 16 millones menos que en el madri jojojo
> 
> Cómo os ha toreao el hijoputa



Por ambos lados, por la derecha y por la izquierda, menuda veronica tiene


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

PUESNADA el marca SIGUE con su campaña de poner a parir al atletico


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

*¿Cristiano al Atleti? Las redes reaccionan*

Los rumores sobre la posible llegada del portugués han incendiado las redes.


----------



## barullo (6 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Cristiano al Atleti? Las redes reaccionan*
> 
> Los rumores sobre la posible llegada del portugués han incendiado las redes.



Queda mucho para los santos inocentes


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Queda mucho para los santos inocentes



Cuidado con la broma  


*¡Cristiano, el 'pelotazo' del Atleti!*

Simeone daría el visto bueno a la operación, aunque económicamente ahora no es viable. Los deseos del portugués y las posibles salidas del equipo rojiblanco pueden agitar la operación.


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuidado con la broma
> 
> 
> *¡Cristiano, el 'pelotazo' del Atleti!*
> ...



A mi me da un poco de envidia lo de Lewandowski.

El año pasado incluso con Luis Suárez tuvimos graves problemas de gol en la última parte de la liga. Ese aspecto tan importante no lo han arreglado. Sin embargo el barsa que estaba muy en la mierda mira qué equipito se está montando. Y sus problemas de gol están resueltos.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me da un poco de envidia lo de Lewandowski.
> 
> El año pasado incluso con Luis Suárez tuvimos graves problemas de gol en la última parte de la liga. Ese aspecto tan importante no lo han arreglado. Sin embargo el barsa que estaba muy en la mierda mira qué equipito se está montando. Y sus problemas de gol están resueltos.



Pero lewandoski como mucho le queda un año o dos al maximo nivel, que cumple ya 34, y eso se nota, aunque el olfato nunca se pierde. Al barcelona le viene de perlas con la urgencia que tiene para salvar esta temporada. Es algo que funciona, mira el atletico las dos ultimas ligas fichando un delantero de ese tipo con David Villa o Luis Suarez, pero luego no da para mas. Y si Cristiano llega al atletico seria ideal para esta temporada, pero creo que se deberia pensar en fichar gente mas a largo plazo, mira el madrid con vinicius y rodrygo llegaron jovenes y esta ultima temporada han metido goles y asistencias clave para los titulos conseguidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero lewandoski como mucho le queda un año o dos al maximo nivel, que cumple ya 34, y eso se nota, aunque el olfato nunca se pierde. Al barcelona le viene de perlas con la urgencia que tiene para salvar esta temporada. Es algo que funciona, mira el atletico las dos ultimas ligas fichando un delantero de ese tipo con David Villa o Luis Suarez, pero luego no da para mas. Y si Cristiano llega al atletico seria ideal para esta temporada, pero creo que se deberia pensar en fichar gente mas a largo plazo, mira el madrid con vinicius y rodrygo llegaron jovenes y esta ultima temporada han metido goles y asistencias clave para los titulos conseguidos




Tal cual.

El Barcelona lo ha fichado por mediático, pero es una locura con la edad que tiene, le irá bien una temporada porque es un gran jugador pero después???

El psg fichó a Messi que solo anda y ya ni mete goles.

Cristiano físicamente en el united lo ha pasado muy mal este año, aunque es cierto que ha metido bastantes goles.

Yo a equipos que quieren aspirar a cosas no los veo fichado juegadores con 35 años, al final llega el momento decisivo del partido donde tienes que presionar o darte una carrera de la hostia y alguien con 35 por mucho que se cuide no podrá.

Caso muy excepcional el de Modric claro.


Kroos con 31 ya está medio retirado, Casimiro tambien, Marcelo llevaba retirado 4 años por poner ej olos de futbolistas más jóvenes.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jul 2022)

¿Se sentirá feliz CR7 con el estilo de juego de Simeone?


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2022)

Dejad de echar mierda a Lewandowski que se va a hinchar a meter goles

El Benzemá ese que tenéis es más viejo y sólo ha rendido un año de 13 que lleva no te jode...

El polaco lleva años marcando chicharros de todos los colores. He leído algunos comentarios por ahí desde que se hizo oficial el fichaje y estoy flipando con los ejpertos...

Si lo hubiera fichado el mandril estariáis como un marica con lombrices de contentos hablando maravillas


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

*Oficial: el estadio del Atlético tiene nuevo nombre*

El presidente, Enrique Cerezo, confirma el patrocinador de la casa rojiblanca para los próximos diez años: Cívitas. Además, desarrollará la Ciudad del Deporte, con un miniestadio para 6.000 espectadores


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Oblak 2028!!!
Gran noticia


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Oblak 2028!!!
> Gran noticia



¿Qué te parecen Samuel Lino y Witsel?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué cojones no ficha el pateti a Azpilicueta que es español y barato y busca a otro Argentino que cuesta más del doble? Hasta los huevos del racismo del cholo.


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué cojones no ficha el pateti a Azpilicueta que es español y barato y busca a otro Argentino que cuesta más del doble? Hasta los huevos del racismo del cholo.



El Cholo sólo quiere gente de su tierra como Mourinho en el madrí, que lo tenía petao de portugueses

Que habléis vosotros precisamente de racismo en un club que ya no hay casi españoles


----------



## Suprimo (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Jul 2022)

El Atleti está bien así. Ni falta ni sobra na.


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)

*Sergio Díez saca con nota la prueba veraniega*

El canterano ha cubierto el lateral hasta la llegada de Nahuel Molina. Junto a Iturbe y Gomis, el único de las inferiores en Los Ángeles de San Rafael. Rápido, potente y mejorando en defensa.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti está bien así. Ni falta ni sobra na.



Sí joder, los partidos al 0-0 y a perder partidos contra el Levante


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sí joder, los partidos al 0-0 y a perder partidos contra el Levante



pos te vas a ver a El Trampas o a La Farsa, que van sostenidos por claúsulas


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)

Al tema cristiano parece que ya se va a tomar una decision  

*"Ya es suficiente, toca entrenar..."*

Después de anunciar su deseo de salir del United y de ausentarse de la gira, Cristiano Ronaldo ha llegado a Carrington. La reunión con Ten Hag es inminente.


----------



## LMLights (27 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuidado con la broma
> 
> 
> *¡Cristiano, el 'pelotazo' del Atleti!*
> ...



No me jodas que el bicho viene a medrar y enredar en el ATLETI





__





Cristiano tiene pie y medio fuera del United: el 'plan Ferguson' fracasa


El United tenía un plan para convencer a Cristiano Ronaldo de que no se marche. Ante el regreso del luso a Mánchester para comunicar de manera oficial su intención de salir, el con




www.marca.com





SU PUTA MADRE !!!!!! 


*GILIPOLLAS !!!!









La Unión internacional de Peñas del Atleti contra Cristiano Ronaldo: "Es la antítesis de nuestros valores"


En medio del culebrón de CR7, cuyo destino sigue aún en el aire, la Unión Internacional de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid, que vincula a más de 300 peñas de aficionados del conjunto




www.marca.com




*
*La Unión internacional de Peñas del Atleti contra Cristiano Ronaldo: "Es la antítesis de nuestros valores"*

_En medio del culebrón de CR7, cuyo destino sigue aún en el aire, *la Unión Internacional de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid*, que vincula a *más de 300 peñas* de aficionados del conjunto rojiblanco, ha emitido un comunicado en el que señala: *"manifestamos nuestro absoluto rechazo"* a *Cristiano Ronaldo *e indican que el delantero portugués *"representa la antítesis de los valores que constituyen las señas de identidad de nuestro Atleti, como son el esfuerzo, generosidad, sencillez y humildad de aquellos que quieran defender nuestros valores"*.

Además, la agrupación colchonera tilda al cinco veces Balón de Oro como *"un jugador en franca decadencia"*.


La Unión Internacional de Peñas del Atlético también ha destacado que* "para su desgracia"* (del jugador), *"el sentido de pertenencia al sentimiento Atlético no es algo que está a su alcance"*.* "Por lo que nunca podría lograr nuestro afecto ni reconocimiento"*, reza el comunicado.

Y piden al club,* "desestime su posible contratación, si es que en algún momento se lo ha planteado"*._


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jul 2022)

Buenos dias chicos, jugamos en 40 minutos con el MU. Lo echan en el canal laliga de movistar...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jul 2022)

Coño si al final se ha quedado morata...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Jul 2022)

Movida movida...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (30 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Golazo...


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (7 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (7 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Ago 2022)

El equipo no está mal por ahora. Eso si la Juve da vergüenza...
A ver como empezamos la liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Ago 2022)

Si Morara mantiene el ritmo podría hacer una buena temporada.


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Ago 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si Morara mantiene el ritmo podría hacer una buena temporada.



Esperemos que no baje el nivel sobre todo de cara a puerta que es donde más lo necesitamos.

¿Os imaginais que se gana la Champions este año con la peor camiseta de la historia del club?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El Cholo sólo quiere gente de su tierra como Mourinho en el madrí, que lo tenía petao de portugueses
> 
> Que habléis vosotros precisamente de racismo en un club que ya no hay casi españoles



Tiene narices que digas eso cuando el Madrí tiene 7 jugadores españoles (Nacho, Vallejo, Carvajal, Odriozola, Ceballos, Lucas Vázquez y Asensio) y el pateti 5 (Hermoso, Llorente, Koke, Saúl y Morata)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

pero se queda morata ,alias la version pepsi light the costa?


----------



## Nomeimporta (13 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero se queda morata ,alias la version pepsi light the costa?



Tiene toda la pinta, en pretemporada no ha estado mal, a ver lo que dura...


----------



## Charlatan (13 Ago 2022)

entro veo la camiseta del atletico y veo que la nike se rie de ellos años tras años......lo siguiente sera deja el blanco y poner una raya roja como el rayo....


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene narices que digas eso cuando el Madrí tiene 7 jugadores españoles (Nacho, Vallejo, Carvajal, Odriozola, Ceballos, Lucas Vázquez y Asensio) y el pateti 5 (Hermoso, Llorente, Koke, Saúl y Morata)



A final de temporada si quieres sumamos los minutos de todos a ver en qué equipo juegan más minutos los españoles


----------



## LMLights (13 Ago 2022)

Según Maldini, el ATLIETICO tiene un equipazo..........



CHOLISMO O MUELTE !!!!


----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)

Las respuestas Simeone a las preguntas de los periodistas (de mierda), sobre el fichaje de Cristiano Ronaldo por parte del Atlético de Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

La camiseta va a dejar aturdidos a los rivales


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Según Maldini, el ATLIETICO tiene un equipazo..........
> 
> 
> 
> CHOLISMO O MUELTE !!!!



Es muy gafe y no acierta ni una el Maldini...a mi no me sirve de nada

Y ahora que veo esto recuerdo el año pasado que toooda la prensa y rivales decian a los 4 vientos que teníamos la mejor plantilla de España, mejor que las de los que te cuento  menudo gafe nos echaron los hijoputas.

Esta tarde el Getafe...como dice el jefe "partido a partido"


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

Empieza la temporada y todo sigue igual, necesitamos un Atleti fuerte para luchar contra esta mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy gafe y no acierta ni una el Maldini...a mi no me sirve de nada
> 
> Y ahora que veo esto recuerdo el año pasado que toooda la prensa y rivales decian a los 4 vientos que teníamos la mejor plantilla de España, mejor que las de los que te cuento  menudo gafe nos echaron los hijoputas.
> 
> Esta tarde el Getafe...como dice el jefe "partido a partido"



No sé si la mejor pero érais los campeones y el far$a estaba cuesta abajo. Vuestro deber era competir la liga al Madrí.


----------



## LMLights (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy gafe y no acierta ni una el Maldini...a mi no me sirve de nada
> 
> Y ahora que veo esto recuerdo el año pasado que toooda la prensa y rivales decian a los 4 vientos que teníamos la mejor plantilla de España, mejor que las de los que te cuento  menudo gafe nos echaron los hijoputas.
> 
> Esta tarde el Getafe...como dice el jefe "partido a partido"



Si pero Maldini no abrió la boca el año pasado, es un gafe inverso para el ATLIETI. 

Hoy el CHOLO torea en la Plaza de Getafe..........PLAZA SEGURA.

Mirando al tendido esperando al morlaco.......


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

No voy a ver el partido como pataleo y protesta por la anterior lija arbitraria manipuleada desde la primera jornada.


----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Tengo buenas sensaciones este año...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tengo buenas sensaciones este año...



¿Por fin le van a largar al Cholo?


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

A ver si pillo conexión


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

__





FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream


FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.




meta.fbstream.tv


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jracias andarrios ya lo estoy viendo por otro sitio


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Otro enlase weys



https://main.footybite.cc/event/getafe-atl%C3%A9tico-madrid-live-stream/905342


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Ya le están dando caricias a Morralla, se nota que le quiere todo el mvndo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

Gol de Morralla...


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Gol no, Golazo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

joao+morata


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Joao Felic 

PD Si, Morralla lo ha empujado...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Los números avalan a Morata, a ver si en el aleti también.


----------



## t_chip (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Por fin le van a largar al Cholo?



?Por que quieres eso?.
?Eres del Madrid?


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Ago 2022)

Vamossss Atleti!!!


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Golazo de Joao Felic
> 
> PD Si, Morralla lo ha empujado...



Tanto como empujar, cansaliebres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2022)

hostias y mas hostias


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

¿ Y esa mierda de escuchar cómo han radiado los goles los comentaristas de las cadenas de radio ????.... No lo entiendo... Es una mierda...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Por que quieres eso?.
> ?Eres del Madrid?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



De momento todo meme, veremos si al final de temporada no son carne de Europa Lig y lo que se termina diciendo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2022)

nos dan tantos agarrones que hasta las barras de la camiseta se han doblado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

Antonio y Ricardo patrocinan este jailo


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Antonio y Ricardo patrocinan este jailo



y YAMOVIL


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Vaya camiseta por dior...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Antonio y Ricardo patrocinan este jailo



Faltan "Charo y Paco".

Entre tanto Spotify, Emirates, etc, es enternecedor ver esa publicidad.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Getafe es la capital Charo y Paco de España


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

Witsel es brootal lo hace todo bien


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Getafe es la capital Charo y Paco de España



Sólo hay que ver el anuncio de los banquillos del campo del Geta:




Una empresa de congelaos... " Mariscos Recio " style.... Tela...


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vaya camiseta por dior...



Y lo que te queda de verla

Casi prefiero los diseños que le hacen al barsa al que también les disvirtuan las camisetas de aquella manera


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver el anuncio de los banquillos del campo del Geta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157375
> 
> 
> ...



Espera que lo mejoramos, el estadio es un "Coliseum" y está dedicado a un _*calbo*





_

Y el estadio es Paco total, que parece que va a jugar el Calahorra

_




_


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espera que lo mejoramos, el estadio es un "Coliseum" y está dedicado a un _*calbo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basta de cebarse con el Geta.... Jejjjjejee..

Me caen bien si no fuera por el entrenador etniano que han puesto... Es un gilipollas....


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Basta de cebarse con el Geta.... Jejjjjejee..
> 
> Me caen bien si no fuera por el entrenador etniano que han puesto... Es un gilipollas....



A mi no me caen bien


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el estadio es Paco total, que parece que va a jugar el Calahorra
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Muy abierto, parece mexicano.

Los estadios de Getafe y Leganés están como a 4km en línea recta, deberían de fundirse esos equipos, el "Sur United de Madrid".


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Basta de cebarse con el Geta.... Jejjjjejee..
> 
> Me caen bien si no fuera por el entrenador etniano que han puesto... Es un gilipollas....



Es buen entrenador. A nosotros nos hizo ganar una europa league


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es buen entrenador. A nosotros nos hizo ganar una europa league



No discuto su calidad como entrenador ( aunque a mi no me guste... )... Lo que digo es que es un gilipollas integral.... Muy gilipollas... Vamos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Ago 2022)

Coño... Segundo del Morralla..


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Otro de Morralla el pichichi 



Octubrista dijo:


> Muy abierto, parece mexicano.
> 
> Los estadios de Getafe y Leganés están como a 4km en línea recta, deberían de fundirse esos equipos, el "Sur United de Madrid".



Getafe, Leganes y Fuenla son como casi Zaragoza o Zevilla, poca broma


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Golito de Morata


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Pichichi Morata.

Los Gil ya estarán frotándose las manos para colocarlo por ahí antes del cierre del mercado.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

jiiiiiiiii


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pichichi Morata.
> 
> Los Gil ya estarán frotándose las manos para colocarlo por ahí antes del cierre del mercado.



por 35k que traes?


----------



## LMLights (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Golito de Morata



Le falta uno HAT TRICK







No le sacan

Triple cambio en el Atlético. Se marchan Saúl, Llorente y Lemar. Entran De Paul. Carrasco y Griezmann

Griezmann por Llorente.

Dos asistencias de Joao. La conexión Joao+Morata funciona.

ESPABILA PRINCIPITO !!!!


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Otro golito mas y semos lideres...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Le falta uno HAT TRICK
> No le sacan
> 
> Triple cambio en el Atlético. Se marchan Saúl, Llorente y Lemar. Entran De Paul. Carrasco y Griezmann
> ...



Que siente al portugués, que es de cristal.




bubba_zanetti dijo:


> por 35k que traes?



Nada, 35k para los bolsillos de los Gil, no me parece poco... al tiempo. Que conste que me parece de lo mejor Morata.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Vamoooooooooooooos


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Si esta pizpi Ayuso en el palco...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si esta pizpi Ayuso en el palco...



Pero es del Mandril...


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Nada, 35k para los bolsillos de los Gil, no me parece poco... al tiempo. Que conste que me parece de lo mejor Morata.



No es ni Maradona ni el paquete que dicen que es...

En este país como no hay más que caínes ya se sabe  

A mi me parece muy irregular, pero claro un tío que ha estado en la Juve en 2 etapas y que en la selección es fijo algo tendrá


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No es ni Maradona ni el paquete que dicen que es...
> 
> En este país como no hay más que caínes ya se sabe
> 
> A mi me parece muy irregular, pero claro un tío que ha estado en la Juve en 2 etapas y que en la selección es fijo algo tendrá



Las primeras jornadas no dicen una mierda que siguen hasta de pretemporada, veremos en Noviembre antes de irse de follacamellos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Que siente al portugués, que es de cristal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no creo que lo hagan


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Joder el mayoral, me ha recordado a luuk de tronk...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Semos lideresssssssssss


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

¿veis? esa de Mayoral la falla Morata y le tiran de todo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

_¡Jodeté Morralla que no has metido el gol del partido!  _


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

si...mejor que quite al portugues


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Golito de Griezzmann


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Que siente al portugués, que es de cristal.





bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si...mejor que quite al portugues



Con este resultado ya está tardando


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

El Geta tiene el nvcleo roto...


----------



## LMLights (15 Ago 2022)

FINIQUITADO.......

Joder que alivio no tener que estar sufriendo los últimos minutos.




barullo dijo:


> Con este resultado ya está tardando



A Joao le quitará ahora.


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> FINIQUITADO.......
> 
> Joder que alivio no tener que estar sufriendo los últimos minutos.



Pues si  

Alivio y alejria de ser líderes desde el primer día


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

Se va el héroe del partido, Joao Felic


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las primeras jornadas no dicen una mierda que siguen hasta de pretemporada, veremos en Noviembre antes de irse de follacamellos



Hombre no creo que meta este año 40 goles, pero empezar así con 2 goles en la primera jornada más los que metió el otro día le tienen que tener muy contento y siempre es mejor empezar así. Al mundial va seguro y si sigue en esta línea ojito con España, que lo único que necesita es un rematador.


----------



## LMLights (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Alivio y alejria de ser líderes desde el primer día



Próximo partido en la cumbre ATLETICO-VILLAREAL.......


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hombre no creo que meta este año 40 goles, pero empezar así con 2 goles en la primera jornada más los que metió el otro día le tienen que tener muy contento y siempre es mejor empezar así. Al mundial va seguro y si sigue en esta línea ojito con España, que lo único que necesita es un rematador.



Una temporada buena de Morralla es terminar con 15 goles, veremos cómo va el asvnto


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Próximo partido en la cumbre ATLETICO-VILLAREAL.......



El año pasado también nos cayeron en agosto y empatamos de casualidad


----------



## Edge2 (15 Ago 2022)

Falta guapa...


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Una temporada buena de Morralla es terminar con 15 goles, veremos cómo va el asvnto



15 goles no le va a dar tiempo a meter porque el mundial empieza en 3 meses.

También depende de lo que le ponga el Cholo, que dicen que no le gusta. Con nosotros ha metido goles importantes como en aquella elimi contra el Liverpool justo antes del culonavirus


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Ago 2022)

partido serio, porteria a 0 y lo mas importante...sin robar


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

Al final he tenido que verlo. Y muy buen partido ante un Getafe con pocas opciones salvo un par de centros. El Atleti muy bien colocado, con llegadas muy variadas, Joao en plan artístico y Morara tatatatata pa dentro. Los cambios que ha hecho el cholo han entrado igual de bien que los que han salido. Y na, eso, buen partido, bien colocados, moviendo bien y buscando todo el rato la portería, muy sólidos todos atrás, el medio del campo muy ordenado y ofreciéndose todo el rato y arriba perdonando muy poco.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

Me ha gustao la presentación
Si, me ha gustao


----------



## Suprimo (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> 15 goles no le va a dar tiempo a meter porque el mundial empieza en 3 meses.
> 
> También depende de lo que le ponga el Cholo, que dicen que no le gusta. Con nosotros ha metido goles importantes como en aquella elimi contra el Liverpool justo antes del culonavirus



No, con que vaya cercano a 10 ya sería la hostia, svs mejores años creo que ya los ha dado...


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No, con que vaya cercano a 10 ya sería la hostia, svs mejores años creo que ya los ha dado...



Es muy joven todavía sin saber su edad sólo hay que mirarle a la cara. Hizo buena Euro pese a las criticas y con la Juve ha estado a nivel tambien. Yo lo veo en racha, tiene muchas ganas de ir al mundial además. Otro que tiene muchas ganas es el Ausencio, por eso creo que no acaba este año en el mandril.


----------



## Charlatan (15 Ago 2022)

veo a savic y se me cae la ilusion..........


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

Morata ha encontrado rápido su lugar durante estos primeros partidos. Está participando muy bien y apareciendo donde debe aparecer siempre. A este ritmo se lo puede pasar bien y hacer una buena temporada, teniendo a Joao en plan divertido y artístico poniéndole balones bien golosos pa que se de un festín de goles si se lo propone. Además hay equipazo para hacer cambios y jugar de muchas maneras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy joven todavía sin saber su edad sólo hay que mirarle a la cara. Hizo buena Euro pese a las criticas y con la Juve ha estado a nivel tambien. Yo lo veo en racha, tiene muchas ganas de ir al mundial además. Otro que tiene muchas ganas es el Ausencio, por eso creo que no acaba este año en el mandril.



A punto de cumplir 30 años,un chaval.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Ago 2022)

Pero lo mejor es que no veo nada que esté descompensao en el equipo. Ta muy bien equilibrado en estos primeros partidos


----------



## barullo (15 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A punto de cumplir 30 años,un chaval.



Con 30 años un futbolista no es viejo


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con 30 años un futbolista no es viejo



Hoy día no,recuerdo antes como alguien con esa edad ya estaba prácticamente acabado...

Pero bueno,que joven joven no es.


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Ago 2022)

Es Joao Félix el jugador más virtuoso del mundo? 
Es lo que más se acerca a la pura esencia del fúrbol?






Avro debate...

Pa mí es en este momento Joao representa la misma esensia de la pureza del fúrbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## barullo (17 Ago 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es Joao Félix el jugador más virtuoso del mundo?
> Es lo que más se acerca a la pura esencia del fúrbol?
> 
> 
> ...



Le quiere el Manchester United...eso dicen los del chiringo al menos


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le quiere el Manchester United...eso dicen los del chiringo al menos



Todos le quieren. Esa ya lo sabemos


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Ago 2022)

Pero callan como putitas y nadie se atreve a decir que Joao es la pura esencia del fúrbol mientras le siguen derribando a base de agarrones, empujones y patadas sin que eso parezca preocupar a nadie. Sabemos que en otros casos se ha exigido máxima protección y sanciones ejemplares


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Ago 2022)

Pero ese es otro tema. 

Hay algún otro futbolista que se acerque a la pura esencia furbomística de Joao?
No sé si soy yo o k, pero yo veo futbolistas y luego la pura esensia de Joao, como un ejperto catador de vinos, capto matises en Joao que no capto en ningún otro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Ago 2022)

ay diomio 135 kilos!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Ago 2022)

el año pasado le tuvieron que pitar 3 penaltys en contra en Balaidos para que los mafiosos se llevaran los 3 puntos. es dificil Balaidos y lo saben por eso han designado a trisoma. misma historia siempre.


----------



## LMLights (19 Ago 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> veo a savic y se me cae la ilusion..........



Yo le veo bastante solvente como stopper, no recuerdo ninguna cagada suya.


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo le veo bastante solvente como stopper, no recuerdo ninguna cagada suya.



Este es un fichaje como el de Oblak: de la hostia


----------



## Charlatan (19 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este es un fichaje como el de Oblak: de la hostia



yo lo veo un coladero,ni el ni jimenez aportan seguridad,el atletico eberia de estar minimo en semifinales de la champions y siempre la cagan los torpes de atras........


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> yo lo veo un coladero,ni el ni jimenez aportan seguridad,el atletico eberia de estar minimo en semifinales de la champions y siempre la cagan los torpes de atras........



Tiene buena defensa. La hemos tenido mejor por ejemplo con Godín eso sí. Pero el Aleti tiene tiene buena defensa en general y todas las líneas son de nivel. Por eso está arriba del todo en liga y Champions...

En Champions son muchos factores los que intervienen. No tener la potra del mandril es uno de ellos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Ago 2022)

El fastor determinante pa la champiojos del júrbol es la majia. 
El don de la majia debe tocarte o no hay na que aser.
Qué es la majía? Eso sólo puede de saberlo el que tiene el don de la majía, potajia


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo le veo bastante solvente como stopper, no recuerdo ninguna cagada suya.



El mejor central puro que tenemos sin duda alguna.
Giménez si jugase más de 20 partidos podría hacerle sombra.
Witsel no es central y los demás no tienen su nivel defensivo, como mucho Reinildo.
Ahora no le pidas florituras ni salida de balon (la cual ha mejorado desde que llegó), por que no es su trabajo, pero este tío es un puto muro y tiene dos cojones que no caben en el Camp Nou.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Ago 2022)

A pesar de que perdimos y eso nunca es plato de buen gusto, este cabezazo al moronegro de Raheem Sterling me nutrió durante meses.
Que carita se le quedó al pobre...



HONOR A SAVIC!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A pesar de que perdimos y eso nunca es plato de buen gusto, este cabezazo al moronegro de Raheem Sterling me nutrió durante meses.
> Que carita se le quedó al pobre...
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que tendrás como mucho once años o si eres adulto sufres algún retraso mental.

O que eres un troll que quiere crear polémica y manchar la reputación de los aficionados atléticos dando especial enfoque a un lance del juego que puede pasar en cualquier equipo pero que siempre es reprobable.

O si no, que simplemente eres un mierda. Un cabezazo así puede hasta matar a una persona si hay mala suerte. ¿De verdad te nutre? Qué asco.


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Supongo que tendrás como mucho once años o si eres adulto sufres algún retraso mental.
> 
> O que eres un troll que quiere crear polémica y manchar la reputación de los aficionados atléticos dando especial enfoque a un lance del juego que puede pasar en cualquier equipo pero que siempre es reprobable.
> 
> O si no, que simplemente eres un mierda. Un cabezazo así puede hasta matar a una persona si hay mala suerte. ¿De verdad te nutre? Qué asco.



Asco das tu dando esa chapa paternalista, quien te crees fantasma?

El foro está lleno de enfermos mentales subiendo fotos de pollas y de travelos a diario, de comentarios mucho más exagerados que el mío en videos con muertos de por medio, incluso vídeos donde salen personas siendo apuñaladas.

Me da que el troll eres tu, eso o eres tonto perdido. Al ignore y por cierto, en todo caso mancharé mi nombre, no el de ningún Atlético más.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Asco das tu dando esa chapa paternalista, quien te crees fantasma?
> 
> El foro está lleno de enfermos mentales subiendo fotos de pollas y de travelos a diario, de comentarios mucho más exagerados que el mío en videos con muertos de por medio, incluso vídeos donde salen personas siendo apuñaladas.



Y por eso te gusta, ¿eh, pillín? 

A mí me gusta entre otras muchas cosas porque cuando te encuentras un subnormal hijo de puta lo puedes señalar en alta voz. Mira:

Subnormal.

Hijo de puta.

¿Ves? Otra vez.

Subnormal.

Hijo de puta.


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y por eso te gusta, ¿eh, pillín?
> 
> A mí me gusta entre otras muchas cosas porque cuando te encuentras un subnormal hijo de puta lo puedes señalar en alta voz. Mira:
> 
> ...



Vale figura


----------



## LMLights (20 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El mejor central puro que tenemos sin duda alguna.
> Giménez si jugase más de 20 partidos podría hacerle sombra.
> Witsel no es central y los demás no tienen su nivel defensivo, como mucho Reinildo.
> Ahora no le pidas florituras ni salida de balon (la cual ha mejorado desde que llegó), por que no es su trabajo, pero este tío es un puto muro y tiene dos cojones que no caben en el Camp Nou.



Precisamente Witsel es el encargado de conectar con el centro y sacar el balón, parece un buen fichaje (internacional belga), y simeone le va a dar bastante cancha y galones.









Simeone tiene prisa con Witsel


Se ha creado la costumbre de hablar del peaje que tienen que pagar los nuevos fichajes para hacerse con un puesto en los equipos de Simeone. Aquel mantra que comenzó con la primera




www.marca.com


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Precisamente Witsel es el encargado de conectar con el centro y sacar el balón, parece un buen fichaje (internacional belga), y simeone le va a dar bastante cancha y galones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, totalmente de acuerdo, pero creo que ha jugado bastante poco de central en los otros equipos, eso sí el tío de momento lo esta haciendo de lujo, no pierde un balón y siempre con criterio.


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Alineación:


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Menudo control de morata...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

un trago cada falta salvaje que reciba joao


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Paradonnnnnnnnn


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Otro paradon de oblak, nos vasilan...


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Alta probabilidad de cerocerismo.


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otro paradon de oblak, nos vasilan...



Aparte de la ocasión de Morata que era fuera de juego el Aleti no se ha presentado todavia en el partido


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alta probabilidad de cerocerismo.



Pues yo no lo veo...


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo...



Puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero yo lo decía por los entrenadores, que cuidan mucho la defensa y el centro del campo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

Lo de Witsel es tremendo, ya pueden espabilar los demás.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alta probabilidad de cerocerismo.



De momento está todo chido, no lo veo


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que el Villarreal está teniendo todas las ocasiones de gol.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

otra leche a joao...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Lo de Witsel es tremendo, ya pueden espabilar los demás.



Es muy bueno, y el reinildo tambien esta muy bien...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

El Joao Félix ese sabe dónde está la portería ????... Ha hecho un par o tres de ensayos ya en lo que va de partido...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Joao Félix ese sabe dónde está la portería ????... Ha hecho un par o tres de ensayos ya en lo que va de partido...



Ha hecho más disparos que RDT en toda la liga, Hulio


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ha hecho más disparos que RDT en toda la liga, Hulio



No... Si eso no lo niego; pero veo que no has entendido la pregunta, culerdo...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

pues 00 ...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No... Si eso no lo niego; pero veo que no has entendido la pregunta, culerdo...



Jajajajajaja si te crees que me vas a picar con eso....

Preparados para poner otra temporada el culete a vuestros amos los vikingos la semana que viene? Os vais dando vaselina toda la semana o solo la noche de antes?


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pues 00 ...



Buen resultado de momento


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajaja si te crees que me vas a picar con eso....
> 
> Preparados para poner otra temporada el culete a vuestros amos los vikingos la semana que viene? Os vais dando vaselina toda la semana o solo la noche de antes?



A ver, nene... Nosotros les ganamos la temporada pasada... Típico argumento culerdo... Tienes memoria sesgada, como los culerdos... ¿ lo ves ???... Hay un culerdo dentro de tu oronda figura que lucha por salir... No te cortes


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

Para lo que prometía el partido, esta siendo una puta mierda, me lo gozé más ayer viendo el Mallorca-Betis


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

El grisman se ha pintado el pelo de verde blandiblu


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver, nene... Nosotros les ganamos la temporada pasada... Típico argumento culerdo... Tienes memoria sesgada, como los culerdos... ¿ lo ves ???... Hay un culerdo dentro de tu oronda figura que lucha por salir... No te cortes



Tienes el mismo razonamiento que un vikingo que el que no es de su equipo es del farsa.... No podéis entender que hay otros equipos...y lo digo porque los del apanyol teneis asumido que sois el filial de los hijos de puta...

Estás de vacaciones o no te lo puedes permitir?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Prometía ser un partido mvy dvro y de momento está siendo un partido mvy dvro...


----------



## DonKs (21 Ago 2022)

Defendiendo en casa como equipo pequeño que estamos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Defendiendo en casa como equipo pequeño que estamos.





Pareces Guardiola, ahora los tiros a puerta no cuentan o que?


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Trippier marca el tanto de la Premier: golazo escandaloso al City


El ex del Atleti marcó esta maravilla de gol de falta para poner el 3-1 enen el partido. La derrota deja al Arsenal líder en solitario de la Premier.




as.com


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

¿Morata en medio de una jvgada? Eso no pvede ser posipla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Tienes el mismo razonamiento que un vikingo que el que no es de su equipo es del farsa.... No podéis entender que hay otros equipos...y lo digo porque los del apanyol teneis asumido que sois el filial de los hijos de puta...
> 
> Estás de vacaciones o no te lo puedes permitir?



Jjajjajjajja.... Vaya filial más raro que le gana sus partidos... Jajajaj... En fin...

Además, veo que tienes mentalidad de currela barato... Eres una joyita, nen, lo tienes todo... ¿ Vacaciones ????.... Jjajajaj... Tengo la suerte de hacerlas cuando me sale de los huevos, pringao, que eres un pringao.... Jajjajajaj... ¿ Tú estás currando o te estás comiendo unas Domino's ???? Jajjajajaja... Vaya cutrez de tío... Jajjajaja...

En fin...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

A ver qué tal está hoy Correa


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Bonito autobus, ya hasta los señalan y todo


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Que malo es Joao Felix, 130 millones os daban


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Casi nos la meten, jiji


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

Jajajjaajajajjajajajajajajaj.....

Vaya pelo que se ha puesto el Grizman.... Jajajajajajaj.... Muy pero muy de maricón.... Jajjajajaja ¿ cómo permitís esas cosas nenes ????...


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Ha salido un otaku por ahí


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Cerquita que la ha tenido Felic


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajjajjajja.... Vaya filial más raro que le gana sus partidos... Jajajaj... En fin...
> 
> Además, veo que tienes mentalidad de currela barato... Eres una joyita, nen, lo tienes todo... ¿ Vacaciones ????.... Jjajajaj... Tengo la suerte de hacerlas cuando me sale de los huevos, pringao, que eres un pringao.... Jajjajajaj... ¿ Tú estás currando o te estás comiendo unas Domino's ???? Jajjajajaja... Vaya cutrez de tío... Jajjajaja...
> 
> En fin...



Jajajajaja pues no te quedan por comer sopitas a ti jajajajaja

Hoy Domino's no, he pedido a una pizzería que tienen horno de leña....


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

No sé a qué están esperando con los cambios


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja pues no te quedan por comer sopitas a ti jajajajaja
> 
> Hoy Domino's no, he pedido a una pizzería que tienen horno de leña....



Gordo... Ponte el pelo cómo el Principito, nen... ( si tienes, claro, que lo dudo... )...Hostia, qué risas....


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajjaajajajjajajajajajajaj.....
> 
> Vaya pelo que se ha puesto el Grizman.... Jajajajajajaj.... Muy pero muy de maricón.... Jajjajajaja ¿ cómo permitís esas cosas nenes ????...



¿Tu te crees que se puede ser un equipo serio con gente así?

Es alucinante, con 40 años y pintándose el pelo como si fuera un Streamer retrasado. Vaya imagen de club.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

Jajjajjajjjajjajaja... El pelo verde fosforito con un corazón lila de Podemos en el cogote.... Jjajajajajaja....

Atléticos, estáis muertos... Que os caiga el meteorito ya y se acabó todo... Me meo con el pelo del guarreras ese... Jjajajajaja....

Echadlo del campo, coño ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gordo... Ponte el pelo cómo el Principito, nen... ( si tienes, claro, que lo dudo... )...Hostia, qué risas....



El hijoputa aún tiene problemas psicológicos de haber compartido vestuario con el enano hormonado el shakiro y Jordi rata... Le tenemos en tratamiento en manosnñ profesionales para desintoxicarle


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

No os metais con gente que tiene katanas por casa...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El hijoputa aún tiene problemas psicológicos de haber compartido vestuario con el enano hormonado el shakiro y Jordi rata... Le tenemos en tratamiento en manosnñ profesionales para desintoxicarle



Eso es verdad... Viniendo de donde viene es normal que venga con sus taras correspondientes....


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Bven jugadón


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

Gol del Villareal.... Jeremy Pino...

Cagada defensiva...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Vaya despeje joder. Gol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Me iba al hilo de los mindundis pero me he acordado que había hilo.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Bonito ridícvlo...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Menuda cagada de Molina


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Ahora todo el villarreal cayendose, como si lo viera...


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Ago 2022)

Patetik did it again.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues el Villarreal gran rival (para el Madrid) para la liga.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora todo el villarreal cayendose, como si lo viera...



Lo que es este deporte, los cambios le habían dado al Atleti un juego más ofensivo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

No gol... No os flipéis...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No gol... No os flipéis...



Los goles no son VAR, van por un laser que no tarda nada en chivar si ha traspasado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA



¿ Ya estás viendo fantasmas ????...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Eso está dentro... La cámara no está alineada


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los goles no son VAR, van por un laser que no tarda nada en chivar si ha traspasado



¿Cómo es eso?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Prometía ser un partido mvy dvro y de momento está siendo un partido mvy dvro...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los goles no son VAR, van por un laser que no tarda nada en chivar si ha traspasado



Eso no existe en la liga... Rubí prefirió repartirse el dinero con Gery antes de mejorar la competición y así poder medrar en estos casos


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

El Villarrreal viene de jugar ya, por cierto


qbit dijo:


> ¿Cómo es eso?


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

Ya se caen de dos en dos los maricones comepaellas estos...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Ago 2022)

Atlético 0 - Villareal 1 

Simeone un año más


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Ago 2022)

Les han robao el gol, estaba dentro.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Simione no ha sido hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Bueno, pues el Villarreal gran rival (para el Madrid) para la liga.



Yo dije hace dos semanas que sin Champions este Villarreal es un equipo duro.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eso no existe en la liga... Rubí prefirió repartirse el dinero con Gery antes de mejorar la competición y así poder medrar en estos casos


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Qué pesada la chica nueva del chiringuito con el Villarreal  la madre que la parió


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Geraaaaaaaaaaaaard.


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Villarrreal viene de jugar ya, por cierto



Eso es la liga no existe


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

Mierda de defensa y Moreno aprovechándolo


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Este es un hijo de puta.... Está claro el robo


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Joder el molina, que inteligente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

el emer mas sucio aun que simeone


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

emery es mas barriobajero que simeone....en fin


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

MVP DEL VILLAREAL BURGO BENGOECHEA


----------



## LMLights (21 Ago 2022)

Una cura de humildad, mejor ahora que después.
ESTO NOS HACE MAS FUERTES.

Gran equipo ojo, Villareal, no hemos perdido contra unos tuercebotas, equipo de Champions.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Que show...


----------



## DonKs (21 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163739
> 
> Pareces Guardiola, ahora los tiros a puerta no cuentan o que?



Bueno estos tus números pero ha quedado retratado en el resultado final lo que le ha sucedido a nuestro querido entrenador 204 veces. Especular con el resultado, defender, defender, defender y volver a defender. Y al final el partido se te escapa en tu propia casa contra un equipo que peleará por entrar en UEFA.


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Una cura de humildad, mejor ahora que después.
> ESTO NOS HACE MAS FUERTES.



Horrible el partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Bueno estos tus números pero ha quedado retratado en el resultado final lo que le ha sucedido a nuestro querido entrenador 204 veces. Especular con el resultado, defender, defender, defender y volver a defender. Y al final el partido se te escapa en tu propia casa contra un equipo que peleará por entrar en UEFA.



defender?...si el villareal jugo aperder tiempo desde el principio


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

En el próximo partido, lemar y Carrasco deberían ser suplentes


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Bueno estos tus números pero ha quedado retratado en el resultado final lo que le ha sucedido a nuestro querido entrenador 204 veces. Especular con el resultado, defender, defender, defender y volver a defender. Y al final el partido se te escapa en tu propia casa contra un equipo que peleará por entrar en UEFA.



No se que partido has visto, no sé si eres vikingo o retrasado


----------



## DonKs (21 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> defender?...si el villareal jugo aperder tiempo desde el principio



Creo que no has visto la primera parte del partido. Mirando como se la pasaban los del Villareal sin presionar. Encima va Joao a presionar una salida de balón y Simeone echa espuma por la boca porque lo que le peta es que estén los 11 colgados del larguero.

En lo de perder tiempo hemos recibido de nuestra propia medicina cuando hacemos unocerismo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> En el próximo partido, lemar y Carrasco deberían ser suplentes



Carrasco lamentable, el peor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

si 


DonKs dijo:


> Creo que no has visto la primera parte del partido. Mirando como se la pasaban los del Villareal sin presionar. Encima va Joao a presionar una salida de balón y Simeone echa espuma por la boca porque lo que le peta es que estén los 11 colgados del larguero.
> 
> En lo de perder tiempo hemos recibido de nuestra propia medicina cuando hacemos unocerismo.



lo he visto....basicmaente sobaron la pelota toda la primera parte


----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Gerard moreno hijo de puta canta la grada...


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Qué guarros son todos, propio de estos equipos defensivorros.

Molina ha caído en la trampa del hijop. ese del Villarreal perdiendo el tiempo y expulsado. Cómo les conocen que pierden los nervios. Un poco más y se lían a hostias.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Me interesaba que empataran, a ser posible a cero, pero bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

La primera derrota viene en la 2º jornada, de momento carne de Conferens Lig, mala pinta todo


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gerard moreno hijo de puta canta la grada...



Dicen en el chiringuito que siempre celebra los goles así


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Otro candidato a la liga que se nos cae.

El otro día salivando con la salida de Case y hoy la realidad, se ha fichado a un monstruo peor que Case y ya se ven en el espejo del retrovisor.

No se podía saber.


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué guarros son todos, propio de estos equipos defensivorros.
> 
> Molina ha caído en la trampa del hijop. ese del Villarreal perdiendo el tiempo y expulsado. Cómo les conocen que pierden los nervios. Un poco más y se lían a hostias.



Más ostias le tenían que haber caído a ese aldeano.
Una pena que no estuviese Savic.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Ago 2022)

Otro año en blanco, como el Barça


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el emer mas sucio aun que simeone



Entre pillos anda el juego.


----------



## DonKs (21 Ago 2022)

Decíamos que este año si que sí por haber ganado a un equipo de Pacazos como el Getafe que luchará por no descender...

Ojo con los canticos a Gerard Moreno que nos meten una sanción de aupa!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (21 Ago 2022)

Futre sufre un infarto en el entierro de su madre...


----------



## artemis (21 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se que partido has visto, no sé si eres vikingo o retrasado



Ambas cosas son compatibles y suelen coincidir al 99%


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Ha habido bronca entre Mario Hermoso y Lodi y la grada...

Les han tirado algo tras charlar con los aficionados


----------



## Nomeimporta (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Futre sufre un infarto en el entierro de su madre...











Paulo Futre, "estable dentro de la gravedad" y consciente tras ser hospitalizado por un derrame cerebral


El legendario exjugador rojiblanco se encuentra ingresado en Lisboa tras sentirse mal en el funeral de su madre.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## LMLights (21 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La primera derrota viene en la 2º jornada, de momento carne de Conferens Lig, mala pinta todo



Día Negro. A FUTRE le ha sentado como una patada en los huevos.......









Paulo Futre, "estable dentro de la gravedad" y consciente tras ser hospitalizado por un derrame cerebral


El legendario exjugador rojiblanco se encuentra ingresado en Lisboa tras sentirse mal en el funeral de su madre.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Día Negro. A FUTRE le ha sentado como una patada en los huevos.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira qué camiseta tan bonita de puma


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Paulo Futre, "estable dentro de la gravedad" y consciente tras ser hospitalizado por un derrame cerebral
> 
> 
> El legendario exjugador rojiblanco se encuentra ingresado en Lisboa tras sentirse mal en el funeral de su madre.
> ...





LMLights dijo:


> Día Negro. A FUTRE le ha sentado como una patada en los huevos.......



No dices qué le ha sentado mal.


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ago 2022)

Sentido pésame colchoneros.
Por otra parte me da la impresión (sé que es muy pronto para saberlo ya que llevamos dos jornadas solamente) que este Villarreal será como el Sevilla de la temporada pasada que estuvo ahí arriba peleando con Madrid, Barça, y At. Madrid por la liga me está dando esa impresión sinceramente.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Futre sufre un infarto en el entierro de su madre...



Pues le deseo una pronta recuperación y sentido pésame por lo de su madre.
Se echan de menos esos duelos de Futre con Paco Buyo de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 que recuerdos y yo como madridista los vivía a tope siempre andaban picados cuando se enfrentaban pero todo quedaba en el campo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2022)

que no hay una SOLA imagen del gol fantasma en ese ojo de halcon?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que no hay una SOLA imagen del gol fantasma en ese ojo de halcon?



¿Qué no se entiende de que si no le ilumina al árbitro en el reloj no es gol? Que no tiene nada que ver con interpretaciones de mierda

¿Acaso se pide una radiografía de una rodilla si lo que te dvele es el petxo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Ago 2022)

No he visto el partido.

Veo que ha habido roja, gol fantasma anulao y trifulcas

Me imagino el típico partido con polémicas arbitrarias siguiendo la tónica de la temporada pasada de represión arbitraria al Atleti


----------



## ravenare (22 Ago 2022)

Incidentes graves en el Metropolitano tras el final del partido. Mario Hermoso se ha encarado con su propia afición después de que esta le haya increpado y lanzado botellas. La policía ha tenido que intervenir


Afición de mierda. Futre muñeco.Barsa y Madrid ganan. Otra temporada de cerocerismo exacerbado. Cholismo o muerte. Papa porque somos del Atleti. Joao balón de oro ( del que cagó el moro).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Qué no se entiende de que si no le ilumina al árbitro en el reloj no es gol? Que no tiene nada que ver con interpretaciones de mierda
> 
> ¿Acaso se pide una radiografía de una rodilla si lo que te dvele es el petxo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

El gol fantasma de Carrasco: en LaLiga no hay ojo de halcón y el VAR no lo dio en la LIGA no hay OJO DEHALCON


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El gol fantasma de Carrasco: en LaLiga no hay ojo de halcón y el VAR no lo dio en la LIGA no hay OJO DEHALCON



Desde el 2018, un año antes inclvso del VAR, el desmarque que diga lo que le salga de la pvnta del cimbrel


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Desde el 2018, un año antes inclvso del VAR, el desmarque que diga lo que le salga de la pvnta del cimbrel



En efecto no hay ojo de halcón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2022)

La afición del pateti volvió a demostrar lo miserable que es. Primero con Gerard Moreno y luego con sus propios jugadores. Y lo de Oblak y Giménez es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La afición del pateti volvió a demostrar lo miserable que es. Primero con Gerard Moreno y luego con sus propios jugadores. Y lo de Oblak y Giménez es para hacérselo mirar.



Con toda la afición te refieres al FA?
Por que vamos no creo que toda la afición del Real Madrid asesinase a José Luis Vázquez Escarpa*...*
Fijate que casualidad fueron US los que inventaron eso de tirar gente al río.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Desde el 2018, un año antes inclvso del VAR, el desmarque que diga lo que le salga de la pvnta del cimbrel



La jugada que retrata a LaLiga, sin tecnología de línea de gol confirmado no siquiera hay láser


----------



## qbit (22 Ago 2022)

Hay 2 jugadas importantes. Una es la del gol anulado. La otra es la del jugador del Villarreal que después de pitada falta, se lleva el balón para perder el tiempo y el otro le empuja con un pequeño codazo, y el árbitro demuestra ser el típico españordo de mierda subnormal expulsando a ese y dejando al tramposo del Villarreal sin sanción. El comité arbitral debería castigarle a ese y al árbitro. Es que me jode el juego sucio y a estos mierdas nos los vamos a encontrar y harán lo mismo.


----------



## DonKs (25 Ago 2022)

Qué os parece el grupito de la champions del ATM?? No está mal no?

El de los vikingos como siempre... las bolas calentitas... y facilitas... jejeje


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Qué os parece el grupito de la champions del ATM?? No está mal no?
> 
> El de los vikingos como siempre... las bolas calentitas... y facilitas... jejeje



La verdad que bastante bien para la que le a caído al Sevilla y al Barsa 

Eso si ojito con el Porto que nunca es rival sencillo.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Qué os parece el grupito de la champions del ATM?? No está mal no?
> 
> El de los vikingos como siempre... las bolas calentitas... y facilitas... jejeje



Hay grvpos mil veces más fáciles que el del Madrit, que para eso va de cabeza de serie, el del Atleti anda ahí ahí


----------



## barullo (25 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Qué os parece el grupito de la champions del ATM?? No está mal no?
> 
> El de los vikingos como siempre... las bolas calentitas... y facilitas... jejeje



De todas formas si al mandril le pones a los cocos y luego estos rivales no dan la talla pues se la lleva muerta igual que el año pasado...


----------



## artemis (25 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Qué os parece el grupito de la champions del ATM?? No está mal no?
> 
> El de los vikingos como siempre... las bolas calentitas... y facilitas... jejeje



Yo para el partido en Brujas jugaría con una camiseta con la Cruz Borgoña.... El imperio manda


----------



## barullo (25 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay grvpos mil veces más fáciles que el del Madrit, que para eso va de cabeza de serie, el del Atleti anda ahí ahí



¿Qué grupo es más fácil?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué grupo es más fácil?



El D y el E, que ni creo que acaben entre los 8 mejores, en el grvpo H espero que al Peseyé le hagan un atropello y se vayan a París a ganar la liga de mierda esa que tienen y tener al Zevilla de rival por cómo han empezado va a ser de risa en el G


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El D y el E, que ni creo que acaben entre los 8 mejores, en el grvpo H espero que al Peseyé le hagan un atropello y se vayan a París a ganar la liga de mierda esa que tienen y tener al Zevilla de rival por cómo han empezado va a ser de risa en el G



Pienso que los colores te ciegan.

Dices el D, en el cual está en campeón de la Europa League, el Marsella y el Totenham.
Y por el otro lado el E, con el Milán y el Chelsea...

Estos dos grupos son más difíciles que los del Madrid y el Atleti.

No se Hulio...puede ser tu opinión pero para nada la comparto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pienso que los colores te ciegan.
> 
> Dices el D, en el cual está en campeón de la Europa League, el Marsella y el Totenham.
> Y por el otro lado el E, con el Milán y el Chelsea...
> ...



Pves si me ciegan los colores, del Tottenham no he dicho ni mú, tampoco del Chelsi; el campeón de la Uropa Lig es zona baja de la Bundesliga, nada que ver con todo un Villarreal que tambien ganó hace 1 año y ahora le han dejado en la mierda, el Artiach de Franfur no se ha visto en otra en la historia y le pilló al Barsa en horas bajas con el inútil del jardinero

El Marsella tiene el "honor" de haber sido el de detrás del Peseyé pero es que de lo igvalada que está esa liga de mierda, que hasta la ganó el Lille, podía haber ido un equipazo como el Rennes de subcampeón 
Y de ese grupo te dejas un Sportin de Lisboa que no podía haber empezado el campeonato de la forma más floja posible



Sobre el Milan:




Bajas y más bajas, pPese a haber ganado el Calcio, este año vuelven a la mierda, por no hablar de que en la delantera, Giroud va a pasar mvcho frio, que hasta tienen "abuelos" como Ibraimovic
No me extrañaría que el Salzburgo vuelva a jugar unos octavos de Champions....

Y sigo recordando que el Atleti no va de cabeza de serie y de cara a tener presión es mejor, pero claro, el Atleti jvega como el orto y va a tener problemas hasta con el Brujas...


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pves si me ciegan los colores, del Tottenham no he dicho ni mú, tampoco del Chelsi; el campeón de la Uropa Lig es zona baja de la Bundesliga, nada que ver con todo un Villarreal que tambien ganó hace 1 año y ahora le han dejado en la mierda, el Artiach de Franfur no se ha visto en otra en la historia y le pilló al Barsa en horas bajas con el inútil del jardinero
> 
> El Marsella tiene el "honor" de haber sido el de detrás del Peseyé pero es que de lo igvalada que está esa liga de mierda, que hasta la ganó el Lille, podía haber ido un equipazo como el Rennes de subcampeón
> Y de ese grupo te dejas un Sportin de Lisboa que no podía haber empezado el campeonato de la forma más floja posible
> ...



Pero si has dicho que el D y el E son los peores grupos y luego dices que no has mencionado nada sobre los equipos que los componen...Aclarate muchacho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

los equipos alemanes siempre nos sacan de quicio


----------



## Artorias (27 Ago 2022)

Hemos tenido suerte en el sorteo de la Champions, igual pasamos de segundos sin sufrir tanto como el año pasado a pesar de la rata...

Ahora lo importante es no perder la liga en la tercera jornada el próximo lunes, cosa que tiene toda la pinta que va a pasar..., nos vamos a plantar al final de la jornada 4 con 3 puntos..., tiempo al tiempo...

Cholo renovación hasta 2050!!!!!, el mejor entrenador y mejor pagado de la historia!!!!


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Hemos tenido suerte en el sorteo de la Champions, igual pasamos de segundos sin sufrir tanto como el año pasado a pesar de la rata...
> 
> Ahora lo importante es no perder la liga en la tercera jornada el próximo lunes, cosa que tiene toda la pinta que va a pasar..., nos vamos a plantar al final de la jornada 4 con 3 puntos..., tiempo al tiempo...
> 
> Cholo renovación hasta 2050!!!!!, el mejor entrenador y mejor pagado de la historia!!!!



Con ese pesimismo no se va a ningún lado, no ya en el fútbol, sino en general.


----------



## Artorias (27 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Con ese pesimismo no se va a ningún lado, no ya en el fútbol, sino en general.



No es pesimismo, es realismo. ¿No sabes que entrenador tenemos?.

El lunes a las 24:00 te volveré a citar, a ver si es pesimismo o realismo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No es pesimismo, es realismo. ¿No sabes que entrenador tenemos?.
> 
> El lunes a las 24:00 te volveré a citar, a ver si es pesimismo o realismo.



El que te ha dado 8 títulos en 10 años, citame otro del club que se le acerque.


----------



## Artorias (27 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El que te ha dado 8 títulos en 10 años, citame otro del club que se le acerque.



8 títulos en 10 años y la mayoría de ellos supercopas que valen lo mismo que un trofeo Carranza...

Si señor, todo un éxito, sin duda, con semejante currículum, la rata merece ser el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo...

Toma nota: final de la jornada 4, después del partido contra la Real, 3 puntos de 12 posibles y liga pérdida a principios de septiembre.

Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> 8 títulos en 10 años y la mayoría de ellos supercopas que valen lo mismo que un trofeo Carranza...
> 
> Si señor, todo un éxito, sin duda, con semejante currículum, la rata merece ser el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo...
> 
> ...



De los 8 sólo 3 son supercopas...pero vamos que no has respondido a mi pregunta.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ago 2022)

Pues Lodi se va cedido a la liga inglesa al Nottingham Forest y su recambio parece casi seguro un ex madridista


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues Lodi se va cedido a la liga inglesa al Nottingham Forest y su recambio parece casi seguro un ex madridista



Lo de que sea madridista me da igual, pero este no es medio cojo?


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Lo de que sea madridista me da igual, pero este no es medio cojo?



No, de eso nada.

De hecho ya tarda en ir a la selección


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El que te ha dado 8 títulos en 10 años, citame otro del club que se le acerque.



No pierdas el tiempo discutiendo con ese memo, metelo en el ignore


----------



## LMLights (28 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, de eso nada.
> 
> De hecho ya tarda en ir a la selección



Bien, español y madrileño.

SERGIO REGUILÓN


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> 8 títulos en 10 años y la mayoría de ellos supercopas que valen lo mismo que un trofeo Carranza...
> 
> Si señor, todo un éxito, sin duda, con semejante currículum, la rata merece ser el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo...
> 
> ...



Para mí tiene más valor una final de Champions pérdida que una final de Copa del Rey ganada...realmente vale más que cualquier cosa aparte de una liga.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para mí tiene más valor una final de Champions pérdida que una final de Copa del Rey ganada...realmente vale más que cualquier cosa aparte de una liga.



Si si, todos se acuerdan de los que perdieron la final... Jajajjajajajaa madre mia que mentalidad de perdedores os esta metiendo el gitano del cholo jajajajjajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> 8 títulos en 10 años y la mayoría de ellos supercopas que valen lo mismo que un trofeo Carranza...
> 
> Si señor, todo un éxito, sin duda, con semejante currículum, la rata merece ser el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo...
> 
> ...



Poca óptica tenemos, el Atleti ya tiene más títulos en esos 10 años que el 99% de los clubes de fútbol del planeta tierra, por ejemplo, el Atleti ha ganado más títvlos en estos últimos 10 años que uno de los más históricos del planeta, el Manchester United y para más loles, en Champions presumen de tener mejores resvltados que el Manchester Shitty y ya no comparemos con Francia entera, que en los últimos 25 años ha jugado de Champions tantas finales como el Atleti


----------



## ravenare (28 Ago 2022)

Todas perdidas. Sois un club perdedor.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Ago 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Todas perdidas. Sois un club perdedor.



Al menos no estamos arruinados y el estadio no es una puta mierda con aluminosis. Y que no somos catalanes, claro...


----------



## ravenare (28 Ago 2022)

Cero champions. Nunca fuisteis admirados en Europa. El mejor jugador del mundo nunca jugó en vuestro equipo. Cuando dices Atlético de Madrid te viene a la mente Jesús Gil y sus giladas y de un tiempo a esta parte la doble humillación que os otorgó el Madrid en Champions y que os sitúa como segundo equipo de la capital por lo que resta de siglo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (28 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, de eso nada.
> 
> De hecho ya tarda en ir a la selección



No era por faltar al chaval le visto dos veces contadas y en el Madrid no ha jugado demasiado no?


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No era por faltar al chaval le visto dos veces contadas y en el Madrid no ha jugado demasiado no?



Con este chaval les ha pasado como con Llorente: le han vendido y ahora se tiran de los pelos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Futre sufre un infarto en el entierro de su madre...



debe ser de esa gente que le gusta ser siempre el centro de atencion....


----------



## Nomeimporta (28 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Con este chaval les ha pasado como con Llorente: le han vendido y ahora se tiran de los pelos



Espero que estés en lo cierto jeje


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Espero que estés en lo cierto jeje



Es buen jugador, y no vendría si el Cholo no diera el visto bueno


----------



## Nomeimporta (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> debe ser de esa gente que le gusta ser siempre el centro de atencion....



Lo mismo que tú en este post entonces


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Lo mismo que tú en este post entonces



mi hash dishcubierto....


----------



## Artorias (29 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De los 8 sólo 3 son supercopas...pero vamos que no has respondido a mi pregunta.



Es que tu pregunta es tan absurda que no creia ni necesario responderla.

Hay muchos equipos que han ganado mas titulos en estos ultimos 10 años, jugando mucho mejor y sin gastarse un pastizal en pagar al "mejor" entrenador del mundo...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

Sabéis algo de futre?


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sabéis algo de futre?



Si no recuerdo mal, leí que hace un par de días le dieron el alta médica y se encuentra en casa recuperándose junto a los suyos.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Ahora que habláis de Futre yo tenía un amijo madridista que conchabado conmigo gritaba en cualquier sitio (para llamar la atención): Futre cabron!

Y yo cuando le oía respondía: Hugo putaaaa  

El tal Hugo puta era Hugo Sánchez que se largó al madrí pocos años antes, por si no lo pilla algún rascanalgas


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Ago 2022)

Cuenta la leyenda que muchos jugadores no quieren ir al Pateti porque los vestuarios huelen a cuero y sobaco de gitano.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*

*Oblak; Llorente, Giménez, Witsel, Reinildo, Saúl; De Paul, Kondogbia, Koke; Morata y Joao Felix.*

El Cholo Simeone introduce hasta cuatro cambios en el XI. Son los de *Giménez, Saúl, Kondogbia y De Paul. Por tanto, Llorente, con la baja de Nahuel, hará de carrilero derecho.*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pero si has dicho que el D y el E son los peores grupos y luego dices que no has mencionado nada sobre los equipos que los componen...Aclarate muchacho.



A ver si aprendemos a leer


Suprimo dijo:


> El D y el E, que ni creo que acaben entre los 8 mejores



De esas liguillas te tienen que clasificar 4 equipos por cojones, no hay más, nos tenemos que comer mierda inglesa a paladas todos los años porque hay grvpos de risa en el que casualidades de la vidac siempre están por ahí


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sabéis algo de futre?



Jajajajjaja


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

En donde estoy conectado están con el final del Cádiz-Athletic de Bilbao


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Quien metio ?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien metio ?



Morata hace un rato. Golazo. Este año Morata se sale...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

Putos gilipollas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Golazo de un negraco ché......


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya golazo de musah


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

Anulado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Jojojojoj.... Pelea de gitanos en los banquillos...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

Jiji


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Anulado.... los yonkis desquiciados en el gallinero....


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya chicharro nos ha metido desde a tomar por culo


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojoj.... Pelea de gitanos en los banquillos...



Yo diria de macarras


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Madre mía Saúl... Cuando llega reguilon?


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que no ha valido holles


----------



## LMLights (29 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Menos mal que no ha valido holles


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

koke


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

luego dicen el JUS ese que la liga es aburrida y tal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Jajajajaja....Morralla.....


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaja....Morralla.....



Hostias... El que quiera dinero que meta a Gol de Morata....


----------



## Manero (29 Ago 2022)

El VAR de Roures anulando el golazo del Valencia. @artemis Liga manipulada por Roures para regalarle la Liga al Atleti


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El VAR de Roures anulando el golazo del Valencia. @artemis Liga manipulada por Roures para regalarle la Liga al Atleti



No es un poco pronto un lunes para postear ya borracho?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Ago 2022)

Rojaaaaaaa al carrer


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Buenooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......

#RoboalValencia....


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Se queda con 10 el valencia, toma ya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Robo escandaloso..... Qué vergüenza....


----------



## Manero (29 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No es un poco pronto un lunes para postear ya borracho?



Y ahora roja. Robo en Mestalla!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

A ver señores....

La Liga es una putísima mierda... Árbitros muy muy muy mediocres y malos.....


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Robo escandaloso..... Qué vergüenza....



Espera que hay VAR otra vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

var mas VAR


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaja....Morralla.....



A 6 euros por euro se paga que el primer gol de Morata y 3,75 en cualquier momento.... DINERO GRATIS


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

no era roja vaya arbitro mas malo


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Hoy le tiene que preñar el nvcleo al cholismo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajaj..... Morralla.... Again.....


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajaj..... Morralla.... Again.....



Ahora hay que esperar que empiece la segunda parte para meterle el doble


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Morralla es capac de darle un balonazo a un niño en silla de rvedas en el anfiteatro que de meter un gol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ahora hay que esperar que empiece la segunda parte para meterle el doble



Jajjaja... A ti sí que te van a meter el doble.... Concretamente te la van a meter doblada, campeón... Jajjjaja


----------



## Tadeus (29 Ago 2022)

Morralla el Haland español, se van a cargar con España en el mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Morralla el Haland español, se van a cargar con España en el mundial.



depende del dia ,,un dia las clava todas y otros dias se convierte en julio salinas


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> depende del dia ,,un dia las clava todas y otros dias se convierte en julio salinas



A ojo necesita hasta 30 tiros a portería por partido para acertar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Estoy dudando en seguir viendo al pato cojo de Morralla seguir haciendo el canelo delante de portería o irme a sobar... Mañana tengo un vuelo muy temprano...

¿ Qué me aconsejáis, nenes.. ???


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Madre mía Saúl... Cuando llega reguilon?



mas ciervos no por favor


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

lemar x koke estaría bien


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Estoy dudando en seguir viendo al pato cojo de Morralla seguir haciendo el canelo delante de portería o irme a sobar... Mañana tengo un vuelo muy temprano...
> 
> ¿ Qué me aconsejáis, nenes.. ???



Vete a dormir que lo que tenías que hacer ya lo has hecho, es regalar dinero.... Además no aguntaras mucho más sentado que debes tener el culo sangrando de anoche aún


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> mas ciervos no por favor



Cualquiera que sepa defender


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Vete a dormir que lo que tenías que hacer ya lo has hecho, es regalar dinero.... Además no aguntaras mucho más sentado que debes tener el culo sangrando de anoche aún



Para que veas que soy buena persona, a ver si le ganáis a los yonkarras del Violencia; porque eso que os sodomicen dos equipos de la Cataluña del sur dos jornadas seguidas, puede darte muchos ardores de estómago... Y sabes que te aprecio y me preocupo por tí, nen...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

El Mercadona Team sí tiene bven equipo pero el Violencia no


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2022)

Castillejo acaba de hacer una felacion al negro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ago 2022)

El atletico no vale ni pa tomar por culo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ago 2022)

Ver a los marrulleros de atletico y valencia es repulsivo, falta el cerdilla.


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya cerocerismo, eh. Qué buena temporada más divertida vais a pasar.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya cerocerismo, eh. Qué buena temporada más divertida vais a pasar.



Hoy la cvlpa será que se ha ido Lodi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ago 2022)

Ha marcado el pajillero del LOL, bastante mejor que Morralla.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Gol del otaku

PD de rebote...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

a xuparla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol del otaku
> 
> PD de rebote...



POR fin los rebotes son a favor y no en contra


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol del otaku
> 
> PD de rebote...



Y churro  lo importante que ha sido gol, importante para el atletico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Morralla el Haland español, se van a cargar con España en el mundial.



el 9 de la seleccion ea diego costa ,,a pesar de los lloros de los madridistas del marca


----------



## LMLights (29 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol del otaku
> 
> PD de rebote...



Ha cegado al defensa con el reflejo de su pelo laser........GOL SATÁNICO 66`


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Ago 2022)

defiende mejor griezman que koke


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Resvmen del partido de hoy


----------



## LMLights (29 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Resvmen del partido de hoy


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2022)

Y ojito que lo próximo es la Real Suciedad y el Oporto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Resvmen del partido de hoy



PUES no ..todo lo contrario..que estas ciego ?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2022)

Parece que salimos sin lesionados graves ante el VIOLENCIA
Vinivanilis les ha salvado de llevarse 3 o 4 goles.

El Cholo muy práctico planteando el partido y toda la plantilla haciendo lo que había que hacer hoy.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2022)

El cedido del Atleti al Violencia ha hecho buen partido. Lo ha intentado y lo ha dado to. Estaba motivao.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PUES no ..todo lo contrario..que estas ciego ?


----------



## LMLights (30 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito que lo próximo es la Real Suciedad y el Oporto



Con la real siempre hay mal rollo, y el oporto históricamente es un hueso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173169



un monton de hostias ,entradas,tarjetas amarillas ... publico hostil...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Ago 2022)

tampoco el valencia ha tenido oportunidades claras aunque ha controlado el partido.
en cuanto ha entrado talento al campo se acabó, han podido caerle 3


----------



## LMLights (30 Ago 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> tampoco el valencia ha tenido oportunidades claras aunque ha controlado el partido.
> en cuanto ha entrado talento al campo se acabó, han podido caerle 3



ya, pero es siempre jugar demasiado con la suerte........hay que tener más gol.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> un monton de hostias ,entradas,tarjetas amarillas ... publico hostil...



No se le llama violencia por casualidac


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173169



Dos remates a portería con 70% de posesión...en fin


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ya, pero es siempre jugar demasiado con la suerte........hay que tener más gol.



si, 60 minutos tirados a la basura...otra vez


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Dos remates a portería con 70% de posesión...en fin



somos buenos defendiendo ,,si hay que dar patadas se dan,,,esto no es la PREMIER,,,


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

*Un poco de Griezmann es mucho*

El francés salió para hacer en dos minutos el gol de la victoria en Mestalla, en un partido goles con llegadas del Valencia y ocasiones rojiblancas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Si los georgianos hubieran defendido tan bien como su portero..ya hubieran conquistado Osetia del Sur


----------



## Artorias (30 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



Buen dia para sacar pecho despues del lamentable espectaculo de ayer en el que se le gano de chiripa y con un gol de rebote a un equipo de mierda lleno de jugadores mediocres y juveniles...

Pero bueno, dentro de lo que cabe, aun haciendo la mierda de partido que viene siendo lo normal en la era de la rata, ganamos, que otros dias jugamos igual de mal y perdemos o empatamos.

Y mencion aparte para el autobus que saco la rata para jugar contra uno de los peores equipos de la liga poniendo, para variar, al inutil de Koke los 90 minutos, a dos mediocentros defensivos como De Paul y Kondogbia, a Saul en vez de a Carrasco y a Llorente de lateral...

Sin lugar a dudas, el "mejor entrenador" del mundo ayer se gano un aumento de sueldo y una nueva renovacion hasta 2050...

Estoy dudando si me diverti mas con el Barcelona el domingo y la pasada semana en casa de la Real o con el Atleti del "mejor entrenador" del mundo ayer y contra el Villareal...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Ago 2022)

Partido muy bien planteado contra el VIOLENCIA
Se podía haber goleado pero, tal y como está La Lija, también te puedes ir con lesionados graves y hay que jubar con cabeza.

Me encanta la plantilla de jubones que hay, la seriedac en defensa y que se controle el partido. Veo a todo el equipo con mucho nivel.


----------



## LMLights (30 Ago 2022)

A Simeone se le paga más porque digamos que el modelo estructural del club es diferente. Ten en cuenta que Simeone para muchos atléticos no es sólo el entrenador, hay un plus..............algo que los no atléticos no entienden.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

*Reguilón llega al Atlético... recién operado*

El lateral del Tottenham firma para sustituir a Lodi y sella su cesión al Atlético para esta temporada. La semana pasada fue intervenido de una pubalgia y se le espera para después del parón de finales de septiembre.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> LADRAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antonio Sanz es un resentido... El Cholo se debió follar a su mujer o algo así. Aún no ha asumido que le echaran del club...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Reguilón llega al Atlético... recién operado*
> 
> El lateral del Tottenham firma para sustituir a Lodi y sella su cesión al Atlético para esta temporada. La semana pasada fue intervenido de una pubalgia y se le espera para después del parón de finales de septiembre.



Tremendo debut de Lodi, perdí la cuenta al rato de los que les cayeron.


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

*Simeone zanja el asunto de los minutos de Griezmann*

El técnico del Atlético no quiso aclarar si el francés seguirá jugando menos de 45 minutos. “Los entrenadores de las selecciones no creo que se fíen por los últimos cinco partidos”.


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Simeone zanja el asunto de los minutos de Griezmann*
> 
> El técnico del Atlético no quiso aclarar si el francés seguirá jugando menos de 45 minutos. “Los entrenadores de las selecciones no creo que se fíen por los últimos cinco partidos”.



No tiene por que hacerlo, la prensa siempre igual de asquerosa.


----------



## LMLights (2 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> A Simeone se le paga más porque digamos que el modelo estructural del club es diferente. Ten en cuenta que Simeone para muchos atléticos no es sólo el entrenador, hay un plus..............*algo que los no atléticos no entienden.*



Es el ser capáz de DAR ALGO MÁS, ese puntito que se saca de donde no hay.
LO QUE TE PROYECTA AL UNIVERSO.....







sacarlo TODO, DARLO TODO.....*.EL EXTRA*














Algo muy profundo que dominan nuestros hermanos cobrisos argentinos, che, EL FUAAAAAAA



*EL FUAAAAAA*


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

Ya tenemos once del Atlético. Hay sorpresa en los colchoneros. Saúl jugará de titular. Simeone apuesta por: *Oblak; Llorente, Giménez, Witsel, Reinildo, Saúl; Koke, De Paul, Carrasco; Morata y Joao Félix*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)

baya harbitraje en el cuernabeu, de vergüenza


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Coño.... Ha marcao Morralla... Joer....


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues acabo de llegar y ya vamos ganando

De puta madre


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> baya harbitraje en el cuernabeu, de vergüenza



¿Qué ha pasao?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao?



lo de siempre decantando la balanza hacia los ciervos como siempre, no hace falta que ocurra algo cantoso. es todo el partido jodiendo al betis


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao?



En resumen:

Gol de Morralla con remate a placer, después de un córner defendido de putísima pena por la Real...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

El hijo de puta del árbitro está dejando que nos ahostien sin problemas


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> En resumen:
> 
> Gol de Morralla con remate a placer, después de un córner defendido de putísima pena por la Real...



Parecía defendiendo el Apanyol ::


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El hijo de puta del árbitro está dejando que nos ahostien sin problemas



Joder... Qué pronto te pones en plan plañidera, nen....

Si a Saúl le ha perdonado la tarjeta naranja... 

Que esto es fútbol, no ballet...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Parecía defendiendo el Apanyol ::



Un poco sí.. La verdad... Jjejejeejej...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Bueno bueno.


Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Qué pronto te pones en plan plañidera, nen....
> 
> Si a Saúl le ha perdonado la tarjeta naranja...
> 
> Que esto es fútbol, no ballet...



Pero has visto la fuera que acaba de pitar?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno bueno.
> 
> 
> Pero has visto la fuera que acaba de pitar?



No... Supongo que me ha pillado meando... Pero deja de llorar nen, que siempre te me pones muy tonto con memeces...

Jueguen ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Increíble... Nos están ahostiando y dos amarillas para el Atleti


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No... Supongo que me ha pillado meando...



Puta próstata te tiene puteado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Puta próstata te tiene puteado



Hombre... A mi edad no me puedo quejar... De meada y folleteo andamos bastante bien... A ver, no tengo 25 años; pero oye... Todavía salen cohetes en condiciones, tú.... A ver lo que dura... Jejejejej


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Hostia el amigo de @Pericoburbujista jajajajajaja


----------



## Octubrista (3 Sep 2022)

Gooool, la Real hace aguas.

Hace aguas la Real, pero el VAR es su flotador.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Y otra que se encventra Morralla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

#RoboenAnoeta...


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Menvda manita


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Anulado... Lógico....


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Anulado... Lógico....



Yo lo hubiera dado...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Anulado... Lógico....



Seguro? 

Esto fue gol... Pero claro... No somos el mandril


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo lo hubiera dado...



Más hombro que mano, pero bueno...lo de siempre si es el moromierda se lo dan fijo.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Hay que pitar mano si termina controlando el balón o si esa mano no deja defender correctamente, ni siquiera lo que se ve, se ve bien

Hoy están jvganbo bien


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Witsel me parece el fichazajo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Seguro?
> 
> Esto fue gol... Pero claro... No somos el mandril



¿ A mi qué me explicas ??? Yo sólo digo que lo del vendetoallas vuestro de hoy es mano. Deja de excusarte en el RM y deja de llorar, llorona, que eres una llorona...

Jueguen ¡¡¡¡¡ Coño ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

No sólo atacan bien, tambien se defiende hoy


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Lo de soto grado ya ni disimula


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Yo en el descanso quitaba a De Paul y a Saul


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Están soltando todas las hotias que pveden pero ahora se la piden a De Paul


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yo en el descanso quitaba a De Paul y a Saul



De Paul va a acabar la primera parte de milagro...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Y Saúl tela... 

Anda... Quejáos del árbitro.... Madre mía....


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

El tiempo extra ha sido de momento lo peor


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Vaya .. para el penalti a Morata no hay ni repetición ni VAR... Que puta vergüenza de arbitraje


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)

pvtos arbitros son autentica basura lo unico que saben hacer es su trabajito al trampas


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

es entrar a ver los comentarios de un partido del atleti y encontrarte gente hablando de robos,da igual que año,que competicion,que rival...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es entrar a ver los comentarios de un partido del atleti y encontrarte gente hablando de robos,da igual que año,que competicion,que rival...



A los que no verás quejarse es a los hijos de puta. Menudo regalo le han hecho hoy


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Ya ha habido repetición del penalti a Morata?


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Hoy con soto grado va a ser complicado puntuar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Golazo del negro con la toalla en el cabezón...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Buen fichaje ha hecho la Real...


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Mira que me lo estaba viendo, no se mata el partido y terminas jodido


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

hostia que PUTA VERGÜENZA le ha dado con el brazo....


----------



## Octubrista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> hostia que PUTA VERGÜENZA le ha dado con el brazo....



Me parece que tienes razón


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

No pongamos más repeticiones mejor enfocar a etarras


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> hostia que PUTA VERGÜENZA le ha dado con el brazo....



Quiero ver la repetición... a mi me ha parecido gol claro con el deltoides; pero no lo tengo claro..


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Jjajajajajaj...

Amarilla a Morralla... Morralla es el @artemis del Atleti... Amarilla por llorón...


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Yo no lo he visto porque me va fatal la conexión, pero tendría cojones que te escamoteen un gol por supuesta mano y den al rival uno por idéntica situación


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Justin Bieber calentando para salir en el atleti


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Justin Bieber calentando para salir en el atleti



¿Qué pasa, andarrios? que dice un compañero que metéis goles con la mano en el cuérnabeu


----------



## LMLights (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> hostia que PUTA VERGÜENZA le ha dado con el brazo....











"Al negro le corto el cuello, a ver si lo matan" cumple 25 años


El 23 de abril de 1995, Jesús Gil explotó contra el Tren Valencia tras un partido en Logroño. El Atlético rozó el descenso aquel año y el presidente lo pagó con el colombiano...




as.com


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Oblak en el svelo, mala pinta


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Se va el héroe del Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

Oblak is down


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Tenía mala pinta y se ha confirmado, adios Oblak


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver a este chico nuevo que siendo balcanico seguro que para de la hostia


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

A ver el añadido...


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos a ver a este chico nuevo que siendo balcanico seguro que para de la hostia



Ahí has tenido la primera, gol olímpico y listo cual roboc apartandose


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## LMLights (3 Sep 2022)

Esto ya es cachondeo.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

joderrrr


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

Menuda mierda de arbitro...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Que PUTA VERGÜENZA

Por cierto veremos las repeticiones?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)

pvta basura de liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

luego veremos a la real encajar 5 goles ante un lamentable united...


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Este año vamos a penar más que Dios en la cruz...

Bueno como todos los años mas o menos


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Hay otro posible penalti en la última jugada que tampoco sé va a ver.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

solo se esfuerzan contra el united...luego ante FARSA y madrid se dejan violar


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda mierda de arbitro...



¿Por que lo anula?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

morata cosido a patadas y agarrones...arbitro no da ley de la ventaja,,en esegol anularo a correa...pero bueno el KARMA vendra cuando la real sea violada en old trafford...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

El misterioso caso de las repeticiones perdidas... Roures working


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

Menudo atraco arbitrario al Atleti

Llevamos 4 jornadas y ya nos han quitado no sé cuántos puntos por atracos arbitrarios y de VAR

La Lija está amañada y hay un linchamiento arbitrario al Atleti. Lo mismo que vimos la temporada pasada desde el primer partidp


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

La Lija es una farsa arbuitraria


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

No merece la pena seguir La Lija, es un teatro arbuitrario
El fúrbol está secuestrado por misteriosas arbitrariedades


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Y encima de esto los que estaban jugando de puta madre y ganando todo resulta que hoy en el cuernabéu pues van y palman

No se podía de saber


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

El Atleti ha jugado muy bien, ha hecho todo lo que hay que hacer y no se lleva 3 puntos porque las arbitrariedades lo han impedido de forma deliberada y descarada. Un disparate total arbitrario. 

La Lija es cutre, muy cutre.


----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)

Pues sí, ha sido tremendo lo del partido del Atleti. Os doy la razón chavales.

Lo del nivel del arbitraje es de traca.


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

Y Morata metiendo 2 aunque sólo valga 1 ojo cuidao


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

Yo me quedo con el buen juego del Atleti. Está muy bien el equipo. 

Con el tema arbitrariedades de La Lija qué vamos a hacer, es lo que hay


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Sep 2022)

joao no tuvo su dia y koke esta para segunda reef


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

Las arbitrariedades de La Lija contra el Atleti no se ven ni en categorías infantiles

Si tienen algo en contra del Atleti, que lo digan. Pero el rollo este que se traen de anularle goles y empapelar al Atleti a tarjetas es bastante guarrete pa una Lija con aspirasiones


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

Oblak, traumatismo, no hay lesion...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

En fin, olvidaos de La Lija. Seguimos en el punto de mira arbitrario de forma descarada y acaba de empezar.

Disfrutad del equipado que tenemos, de Joao Maravillado y del niveladzo que tiene el equipo, que da gusto ver. Pero no os comáis el coco. La Lija está trucada de forma arbitraria


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Sep 2022)

Lo que asombra es buscar crónicas del partido en los 4 panfletos, cómo blanquean las arbitrariedades al Atleti. Es tremendo. Si no has visto el partido te puedes llegar a creer que no estaba trucado arbitrariamente.


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Sep 2022)

La mejor canción para la noche de hoy...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Sep 2022)

nada mas que disir


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Sep 2022)

Sabemos que el fúrbol es un hezpestáculo y que se sostiene a los dos clubes que tienen que estar arriba y lo podemos llegar a de hentender e inclusive aseptar. Ok, Lija adulteradita pa favorecer eso. Lo de hentendemos, lo aseptamos, es hezpestáculo.

Pero lo de parar al Atleti arbitrariamente porque lo esté haciendo demasiado bien, eso ya es pasarse demasiado. Una cosa es favorecer pa sostener a los que te interesa sostener en sus partidos y otra cosa muy fea es perjudicar directamente a un equipo que está compitiendo bien.

Que nos arbitren en contra contra esos dos clubes sostenidos, vale, pero no en todos los partidos. Eso es pasarse. Una cosa es intereses y hezpestáculo y otra ya es ensañarse.


----------



## artemis (4 Sep 2022)

Entro solo a cargarme en el hijo de la gran disima puta de ayer ...


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

*El nuevo dorsal del francés*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2022)

ha que derrir al OPORTO como el año pasado.. con sangre fuego...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Sep 2022)

Nos volverán a aser bullying arbitrario otra vez en champiñón, como viene siendo habitual, al igual que en La Lija?

NO AL BULLYING ARBITRARIO Al ATLETI
POR UN FÚMBOL SIN BULLYING ARBITRARIO


----------



## ravenare (6 Sep 2022)

Meter 4 goles y dejad de llorar de una puta vez.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Meter 4 goles y dejad de llorar de una puta vez.



no viste el autobus del oporto el año pasado en el wanda?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Sólo un partido Champions ha terminado en 0-1, mañana llega el Atleti y acaba todo en 0-0, que no se diga del cholismo


----------



## ravenare (6 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no viste el autobus del oporto el año pasado en el wanda?



Los grandes equipos se saltan los autobuses. Vosotros habéis puesto autobusacos mil veces. Si queréis hacer historia no valen los lloros por los arbitros ni por qué los demás pongan defensas cholistas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Sep 2022)

Os acordáis?



NO AL BULLYING ARBITRARIO AL ATLETI
POR UN FÚMBOL SIN BULLYING


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

¡Once confirmado del Oporto!

Los de Conceiçao forman de inicio con *Diogo Costa; Pepé, Pepe, Carmo, Zaidu; Uribe, Otavio, Eustáquio, Evanilson, Galeno y Taremi.*

Se quedan fuera Joao Mario, Toni Martínez o Wendell, que podían ser titulares.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Pillo sitio. Voy poniendo a calentar la cermeza y a enfriar los Doritos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

No pillo conexión su puta madre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

__





Rojadirecta Online: Planeta Futbol


Rojadirecta Tv Online Planeta Futbol, Planeta Futbol Sports Online




www.rojadirectatv.tv


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No pillo conexión su puta madre



Sube al tejao


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

veis retrasado del sevilla eso es fichar centrales


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

¿El 0-0 en la 1º parte ya ni cotiza no?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

No se que partido ver....


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se que partido ver....



El Tottenham está es un grvpazo me han dicho por aquí...


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se que partido ver....



El inter bayern


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El inter bayern



El Napoles le va ganando al Liverpul, ojito ahí


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Napoles le va ganando al Liverpul, ojito ahí



Sii, 2-0 ya el napoles, pero el liverpool esta este año de capa caida, se agoto el efecto klopp


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii, 2-0 ya el napoles, pero el liverpool esta este año de capa caida, se agoto el efecto klopp



Luego dicen de Guardiola pero anda que ese...

No sé cómo no dimitió después de perder 2 finales contra el madri de manera tan demigrante sobretodo con el Kaikus ese de portero


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Ojito en el grupo del atletico, gol del brujas al leverkusen 1-0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

hoy elP EPE llega a todas


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

El Brujas le gana al Leverkussen, menos mal que el Atleti va con el tranquilizador 0-0


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)

cagon dios que mierda es esta, no hay centro del campo o que


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

y autobus portugues Pero en el centro del campo tipico de las tacticas Mouriñistas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> cagon dios que mierda es esta, no hay centro del campo o que



si pero es ahi donde el OPORTO aparca el autobus...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)

puto koke no vale ni para tomar por culo


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Luego dicen de Guardiola pero anda que ese...
> 
> No sé cómo no dimitió después de perder 2 finales contra el madri de manera tan demigrante sobretodo con el Kaikus ese de portero



Pues 3-0 ya el napoles al liverpool, y arranque pesimo en la liga inglesa, pero aguantara al klopp seguro, aunque deberia de dimitir despues de esas 2 finales q perdio tan tontamente y con buen equipo. Pero en inglaterra en teoria mantienen mucho a los entrenadores, viendo al tuchel del chelsea q se lo han cargado hoy


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)

lemar y kondo ya y mira que me jode darle 40 kilos a los culerdos pero que saque a griezman cuando haga falta joder


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Sep 2022)

El puto último pase esta faltando...


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues 3-0 ya el napoles al liverpool, y arranque pesimo en la liga inglesa, pero aguantara al klopp seguro, aunque deberia de dimitir despues de esas 2 finales q perdio tan tontamente y con buen equipo. Pero en inglaterra en teoria mantienen mucho a los entrenadores, viendo al tuchel del chelsea q se lo han cargado hoy



El tercero de Simeone 
No se quien decía por aquí el otro día que este año no se comía un colín...jajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches nenes... acabo de llegar a mi casa...

¿ Qué me aconsejáis ?? ¿ Que vea a Paz Padilla en el Hormiguero o algún partido que esté interesante ???... De momento estoy con la Paz Padilla, en espera a vuestras informaciones de servicio...

Gracias hamijos...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Buenas noches nenes... acabo de llegar a mi casa...
> 
> ¿ Qué me aconsejáis ?? ¿ Que vea a Paz Padilla en el Hormiguero o algún partido que esté interesante ???... De momento estoy con la Paz Padilla, en espera a vuestras informaciones de servicio...
> 
> Gracias hamijos...



¿No tienes HBO, La2 o algo mejor?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Jajajajjajajaja....

¡¡¡ Qué graciosa la Paz Padilla ¡¡¡¡... Dice que se pidió un Renault para Reyes y le trajeron un RENO....

Buenísimos sus chistacos ¡¡¡¡¡ Qué gracia ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Buenas noches nenes... acabo de llegar a mi casa...
> 
> ¿ Qué me aconsejáis ?? ¿ Que vea a Paz Padilla en el Hormiguero o algún partido que esté interesante ???... De momento estoy con la Paz Padilla, en espera a vuestras informaciones de servicio...
> 
> Gracias hamijos...



El barcelona sentencio el partido en primera parte ya 3-1 ganando y el atletico va a empatar a 0, ponte Paz Padilla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No tienes HBO, La2 o algo mejor?



Tengo de tó ¡¡¡¡ Pero me da pereza cambiar canales,,,, Jejejej... Tengo sintonizada hasta la TV3%, aunque no se me ocurre ni olerla ¡¡¡¡ Jejejeje.... Ya ves, lo que haga falta.... Ah¡¡¡¡ y el satélite ese de los huevos....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El barcelona sentencio el partido en primera parte ya 3-1 ganando y el atletico va a empatar a 0, ponte Paz Padilla



Ok... Gracias... Pues sí, seguiré con las hormigas....


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Sep 2022)

0-0 no podia de saberse.

Prefiero bajar a segunda a este CONNAZO


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Gol anulado a koke, habia sido un buen gol


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Brujas >>>> Cholismo

Ya lo vereis...


----------



## Narwhal (7 Sep 2022)

ASESINO KOKE casi acaba de lesionar a un contrario y protesta la amarilla


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

El Cholismo no jvega a nada y de eso se aprovecha el Oporto, algvna de esas la clavan...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Gostosas camillas por jvgar contra el Cholismo


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿El 0-0 en la 1º parte ya ni cotiza no?



Ahí vamos...y en la segunda tambien


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Se quedan con 10


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> 0-0 no podia de saberse.
> 
> Prefiero bajar a segunda a este CONNAZO



¿Pero eres del Aleti, carahormiga?


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se quedan con 10



Y aún así son los que atacan


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Ahora están con 9 jvgadores


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

El atletico se quitara alguna vez la losa de pupas?

Siendo sincero atleticos, el atletico no vale un duro, no se salva ni la delantera, ni el medio ni la defensa.


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se quedan con 10



Quedan 7 minutos así que ná


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2022)

No se porque algunos pitan que el Cholo aparque el autobus en casa y contra el Oporto.

Si empatas todos los partidos tienes posibilidades de clasificarte para octavos como segundo de grupo o a unas malas jugar la europalig.


----------



## Narwhal (7 Sep 2022)

JAJAJAJAJ No se podía de saber. Pero qué LADRONES. Pisa a un indio, cae y el árbitro se inventa una roja. Pero qué panda de CHORIZOS


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Buenas noches nenes... acabo de llegar a mi casa...
> 
> ¿ Qué me aconsejáis ?? ¿ Que vea a Paz Padilla en el Hormiguero o algún partido que esté interesante ???... De momento estoy con la Paz Padilla, en espera a vuestras informaciones de servicio...
> 
> Gracias hamijos...



Ver a paz padilla solo deberia estar por delante de ver un partido de futbol femenino.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ver a paz padilla solo deberia estar por delante de ver un partido de futbol femenino.



Dvrísimas declaraciones


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Quedan 7 minutos así que ná



Te pongo yo el descuento


----------



## artemis (7 Sep 2022)

Koke no puede ni con sus botas


----------



## Octubrista (7 Sep 2022)

El Cholo sentó a Carrasco y Saúl, y se jodió el invento. Menos mal que Oblack lo aguanta...


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te pongo yo el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182944



Lo sabes por experiencia higofruta


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Os he dicho ya lo que opino de el Cholo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Koke no puede ni con sus botas



Lo de ese jugador es digno de estudio, nunca vi un tio tan malo aguantar tanto.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

9 minutitos


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo de ese jugador es digno de estudio, nunca vi un tio tan malo aguantar tanto.



Pues yo sí lo he visto: Benzemá que lleva desde 2009 y explota en 2021


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

El Cholo tendría que irse con Tuchel e irse ambos de putas.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

¿Qué cojones hace Correa?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Gooool. Hermoso


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)

vaya churro


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te pongo yo el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182944



Ahí lo tienes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> vaya churro



lo quepasa s si metes defensa de 8...y te has derroido todo el partido fisicamente pues rebote,,POR FIN los rebotes nos favorecen


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes



Y le han sobrado 8 min de descuento


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Hasta mañana chicos


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Asistencia de Correa.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

EL atelti ya puede poner el autobus contra 10


----------



## Edge2 (7 Sep 2022)

Noooooo penalty....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

PUPASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

¿Qué se siente al compartir el coliderato con el todopoderoso Brujas?

Edito que hay penal, el Brvjas lidl en solitario


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Ya sacabao la Paz Padilla...

¿ Penalty ??? ¿ Ca pasao ????


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hasta mañana chicos



A donde vas? penalty pa el oporto


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Menvdo pvto retrasado eh...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Al Hermoso ese le ha faltado coger el balon y salir corriendo a su casa con el en la mano


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Madre mía.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Pupas dame tu fuerza.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Hermoso en modo Dios, quitando y dando vida.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Empata el oporto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al Hermoso ese le ha faltado coger el balon y salir corriendo a su casa con el en la mano



¿ Mano de Hermoso ?... No he visto la jugada, aunque ese chaval es retrasado mental eso sí... Podría ser...


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Golllll


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Gol del rarito....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

PUPASSSSSS


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Sep 2022)

a chuparla pupas


----------



## Octubrista (7 Sep 2022)

Sacad el cartel.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Sep 2022)

Jjajajjajaa.... El Pepe casi le arranca la cabeza al rarito... Jajjjaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Pepe casi lo asesina


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajajjajaa.... El Pepe casi le arranca la cabeza al rarito... Jajjjaja



Joer macho me pisas los comentarios


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Don Meliton (7 Sep 2022)

Somos la polla, que partidazo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

los vende toallas,,no paran de atacar incluso en el puto 110...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (7 Sep 2022)

Menuda potra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Que no se preocupen los colchoneros, el proximo partido de liga lo empatan a 0 en el Wanda contra el Elche.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Luego se quejan del madrid, gol del atletico en el min 100


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que no se preocupen los colchoneros, el proximo partido de liga lo empatan a 0 en el Wanda contra el Elche.



no creo que el elche haga lo de un oporto que tiene gente africana que corre mucho y un PEPE rejuvenecido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

El Oporto se va todos los veranos a las mejores Favelas de Rio de Janeiro y se trae unos cuantos brazucas de saldo.


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Menuda potra.



Pero si somos el pupas ¿qué coño potra?


----------



## artemis (7 Sep 2022)

jejejeeje 3 puntos.... y gol de Griezzmann.... cosa que jode a @Manero que encima a estado a 4 minutos de que contará para el porcentaje ya que con el alargue a jugado 41 minutos....


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sacad el cartel.



Jojojo 2 goles en el descuento


----------



## Salsa_rosa (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si somos el pupas ¿qué coño potra?



Marcar en el minuto 100 con 9 de añadido es potra nivel Dios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jejejeeje 3 puntos.... y gol de Griezzmann.... cosa que jode a @Manero que encima a estado a 4 minutos de que contará para el porcentaje ya que con el alargue a jugado 41 minutos....



Dame un leuro payo que ahi que pagah al rubio.


----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jojojo 2 goles en el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182979



Han sido 3 porque para el penalty de ellos no han viajado en el tiempo, cansaliebres


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Qué se siente al compartir el coliderato con el todopoderoso Brujas?



Mantengo la pregvnta


----------



## Suprimo (7 Sep 2022)

Hermoso de nacimiento era algo asín


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Sep 2022)

Felicidades, habéis ganado al estilo Real Madrid


----------



## Manero (7 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jejejeeje 3 puntos.... y gol de Griezzmann.... cosa que jode a @Manero que encima a estado a 4 minutos de que contará para el porcentaje ya que con el alargue a jugado 41 minutos....



Cada gol de Griezmann hace más grande el ridículo del Atlético por no alinearlo de titular.


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Sep 2022)

Comemerme la polla los que venís a malmeter.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Sep 2022)

Gran encuentro

Muy bien todo el equipo, pero hoy tengo que mencionar a Axel Wistel. Lo hace to bien o k? Es alucinante. No tiene ni un desliz. 

Y Griezman, claro. En la zona Griezmann pasan cositas buenas siempre.

Joao Félix es buenísimo. No le perdonan ni una patada, agarrón o derribo cada vez que toca bola.

Correa ha hecho buenos movimientos como siempre en los minutos que ha tenido.

Muy bien Oblack, Reinildo siempre bien, De Paul ha tenido buenos minutos...

Por destacar algunos que han sido determinantes en momentos clave, pero bien to el equipo, trabajando todos mucho y muy bien. Muy concentrados y colocados. El Oporto ha sido muy incómodo a ratos.

Me queda la sensación de que cuando se quiere se hacen cosas muy buenas y que hay muchos tramos en los que se pone mucho esfuerzo en sostener el partido y contener, pero es FÚMBOL, y el fúmbol hay que jubarlo con cabeza


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Gran encuentro
> 
> Muy bien todo el equipo, pero hoy tengo que mencionar a Axel Wistel. Lo hace to bien o k? Es alucinante. No tiene ni un desliz.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, menos De Paul, horroroso "para variar"


----------



## artemis (7 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Cada gol de Griezmann hace más grande el ridículo del Atlético por no alinearlo de titular.



No... es demostración que nos valen sus goles para ganar los partidos y no pagaros 40 kilos.... al final acaba en el atlético tirao de precio o gratis a este paso


----------



## artemis (7 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De acuerdo, menos De Paul, horroroso "para variar"



Los últimos minutos ha estado bien, era el que subia con el balon porque Koke no podía ya


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Koke tenía por huevos dos sacos de cemento goliat 25 kg


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Koke tenía por huevos dos sacos de cemento goliat 25 kg



Total


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De acuerdo, menos De Paul, horroroso "para variar"



Ya, bueno, hoy De Paul no ha estado mal. Ha tenido partidos mucho peores en los que no da una. Pero hoy ha tenido un par de arrancadas para hacer llegar el balón arriba cuando no había manera de que llegara un balón a los delanteros. 

El gol de Mario Hermoso ha encendido el partido, mala suerte luego con esa mano...koke muy contenido con la amarilla que llevaba, Morata no ha tenido la suya, Saúl trabajando mucho, Llorente intentando, Gimenez, Lemar...

No ha sido un partidazo, ta claro. Pero ha estado bien el equipo sin perder las riendas del partido en ningún momento.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

El AS hila muy fino  


*Griezmann, en un final muy Hermoso*

El francés hace el gol de la victoria en un descuento que tuvo el otro gol del Atleti, Hermoso, y el del Oporto, un penalti por mano del central. Oblak, titular.


----------



## artemis (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## barullo (7 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hermoso de nacimiento era algo asín



Hermoso es mu madridista y hace lo que sea por jodernos...

Es un falsa bandera del copón de la baraja


----------



## Narwhal (8 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya, bueno, hoy De Paul no ha estado mal. Ha tenido partidos mucho peores en los que no da una. Pero hoy ha tenido un par de arrancadas para hacer llegar el balón arriba cuando no había manera de que llegara un balón a los delanteros.
> 
> El gol de Mario Hermoso ha encendido el partido, mala suerte luego con esa mano...koke muy contenido con la amarilla que llevaba, Morata no ha tenido la suya, Saúl trabajando mucho, Llorente intentando, Gimenez, Lemar...
> 
> No ha sido un partidazo, ta claro. Pero ha estado bien el equipo sin perder las riendas del partido en ningún momento.



¿Hoy no lloras con los arbitrarios? Una mísera tarjeta os han sacado. Y os regalan una expulsión.... Qué bien eh???


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Hoy no lloras con los arbitrarios? Una mísera tarjeta os han sacado. Y os regalan una expulsión.... Qué bien eh???



Has visto el piscinazo? Es un piscinazo de tarjeta. El arbitrario estaba muy cerca y le ha cazao.

El arbitrario de hoy parece que lo tenía bastante clarito y no necesitaba ayuda pa tomar decisiones.

No me ha parecido un mal arbitriaje. Ha acertado en casi todo lo importante.

Dime en qué no ha acertado en arbitrario. El piscinazo es de libro como para ponerlo de ejemplo de piscinazo en los manuales arbitrarios


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

En el penalti por mano invOluntaria de Hermoso parece que ha habido una falta previa da un jugador del oporto a uno del Atleti. No he revisado esa jubada, habría que verlo repetido, tal vez ese el único error determinante, pero como te digo, no estoy seguro, no he de analisao esa jubada. Si no hay falta previa, aseptamos penalti por mano iInvoluntaria...


----------



## Narwhal (8 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Has visto el piscinazo? Es un piscinazo de tarjeta. El arbitrario estaba muy cerca y le ha cazao.
> 
> El arbitrario de hoy parece que lo tenía bastante clarito y no necesitaba ayuda pa tomar decisiones.
> 
> ...



Piscinazo no?? Tú cuando te tiras a una piscina primero pisas a otro bañista, te desequilibras y luego caes. Claro que sí hombre ....


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Piscinazo no?? Tú cuando te tiras a una piscina primero pisas a otro bañista, te desequilibras y luego caes. Claro que sí hombre ....



No has visto el partido, n la repetición o estás cegato


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Ha sido el piscinazo de la década. El arbitrario le ha sacado la tarjeta en una milésima de segundo to indignado por lo descarado del piscinazo delante de sus narices


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2022)

O sea que el Atleti jvega horrorosamente mal por una falta previa y demás motivos potato y ojito, ya va 5 partidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Pa empezar no nos han hecho una escabechina arbitraria escandalosa como viene siendo habitual. Eso es lo que más ha llamado la atención. Por lo demás, un partido entretenido contra un oporto muy incómodo y un Atleti que sin hacer un partidazo ni mucho menos, se lleva los puntos.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Sep 2022)

Y ojito que de 10 tiros a portería sólo hay tres entre los 3 palos en más 100'


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Nadie habría quitar a Joao del campo, pero el Cholo sabía que necesitábamos los pieses de Correita en esos metros finales para hacer daño y Correita hizo lo suyo como sólo él sabe

**


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Lo que me gusta de este Atleti es que tenemos un equipazo y arriba hay muchas opciones. Lo complicado va a ser saber qué hace falta en cada partido y en cada momento. Lo malo sería no tener opciones ni soluciones, pero no es el caso. Tenemos variedad y calidac


----------



## Narwhal (8 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En el penalti por mano invOluntaria de Hermoso *parece* que ha habido una falta previa



Parece dice. Pero qué geeeeeta 


《Judas》 dijo:


> No has visto el partido, n la repetición o estás cegato



No será que el cegato eres tú, pero porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Hasta el comentarista se ha atrevido a decir que no era justa. Acojonante.


《Judas》 dijo:


> Pa empezar no nos han hecho una escabechina arbitraria escandalosa como viene siendo habitual.



Pa empezar os han dejado dar la cera habitual, pero sacando tarjeta solo a Koke en la segunda parte por una entrada con los tacos por detrás. Con lo asesinos que sois, lo protegidos que estáis, y lo que encima lloráis, casi mejor que no llegue Bezecrack dentro de 10 días.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Parece dice. Pero qué geeeeeta
> 
> No será que el cegato eres tú, pero porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Hasta el comentarista se ha atrevido a decir que no era justa. Acojonante.
> 
> Pa empezar os han dejado dar la cera habitual, pero sacando tarjeta solo a Koke en la segunda parte por una entrada con los tacos por detrás. Con lo asesinos que sois, lo protegidos que estáis, y lo que encima lloráis, casi mejor que no llegue Bezecrack dentro de 10 días.



Pero qué te pasa?
De qué equipo eres, de El trampas o de La Farsa?


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Ya no sabéis que inventar pa seguir con el atraco arbitrario al Atleti. 

Si un futbolista con amarilla simula un penalti con un piscinazo de libro delante del arbitrario, qué es? No es amarilla y expulsión?

Lo raro es que el arbitrario aplique correctamente el reglamento ante un rival del Atleti, eso es lo único que sorprende en este caso. 

Pensáis que las arbitrariedades van a cambiaR de bando?

No creo, tranquis piperos y culerdos, que vosotros vais sostenidos arbitrariamente y eso no tiene pinta de que pueda cambiar a corto plazo


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Sep 2022)

Vamos a zanjar esta chorrada pa los que no lo vieron

Simula un penalti, tiene una amarilla, le sacan segunda amarilla y ya.

Na más

Min 3


----------



## Edge2 (8 Sep 2022)

Al final ganamos?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al final ganamos?



SI ANTE UN AUTOBUS LUSO...


----------



## artemis (8 Sep 2022)

Cada partido que jugamos este tio me parece mejor aún... pedazo de fichaje


----------



## xilebo (8 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al final ganamos?



Te perdiste un penalty a favor del oporto que empato a 1, luego un corner en el min 100 metio griezmann el gol de cabeza de la victoria, te fuiste en lo mejor


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Sep 2022)

sin olvidar 3 salvadas de Oblak


----------



## LMLights (8 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te perdiste un penalty a favor del oporto que empato a 1, luego un corner en el min 100 metio griezmann el gol de cabeza de la victoria, te fuiste en lo mejor












Barcelona: Los abogados del Barcelona analizarán si el Atlético actúa de mala fe en el caso Griezmann


El FC Barcelona se ha puesto manos a la obra para estudiar la situación que está viviendo Antoine Griezmann en el Atlético de Madrid. Los servicios jurídicos del club




us.mundodeportivo.com





*Desde el Barça se cree que los colchoneros podrían estar actuando de mala fe para evitar pagar los 40 millones de la opción de compra*


----------



## Edge2 (8 Sep 2022)

Somos la polla


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que me gusta de este Atleti es que tenemos un equipazo y arriba hay muchas opciones. Lo complicado va a ser saber qué hace falta en cada partido y en cada momento. Lo malo sería no tener opciones ni soluciones, pero no es el caso. Tenemos variedad y calidac



En hoctab0s para casa rapidito y LO SABES.


----------



## xilebo (8 Sep 2022)

*Si estás teniendo un mal día, piensa que a alguien le debió ocurrir esto*


----------



## artemis (8 Sep 2022)

Veamos que un HIJO DE PUTA, sigue siendo HIJO DE PUTA aunque ya no juegue en el Mandril


----------



## Tadeus (8 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Veamos que un HIJO DE PUTA, sigue siendo HIJO DE PUTA aunque ya no juegue en el Mandril



Hay que reconocer que a pesar de su edad sigue conservando la capacidad de reventarte los piños con patada voladora al más puro estilo Bruce Lee.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que a pesar de su edad sigue conservando la capacidad de reventarte los piños con patada voladora al más puro estilo Bruce Lee.



Ya les gustaría a los defensas del pateti tener esa elasticidad.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Veamos que un HIJO DE PUTA, sigue siendo HIJO DE PUTA aunque ya no juegue en el Mandril



Como disfruté con Diego Costa, al maricon alopecico este le ataba en corto jajaja. Pepe al estilo moromierda, va a por el que puede, cual cobarde que es.


----------



## artemis (8 Sep 2022)

Claro, la peña ve que haces esto en el futbol y no pasa nada y se viene arriba... foto de hoy


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Claro, la peña ve que haces esto en el futbol y no pasa nada y se viene arriba... foto de hoy



En que partido fue?


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

*Creo que yo con 26 años tampoco lo veré nunca...*


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2022)

Estoy viendo una nueva serie de Prime Video sobre el Aleti: "Otra forma de entender la vida: siente lo que somos"

Estoy viendo el primero y os lo recomiendo


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy viendo una nueva serie de Prime Video sobre el Aleti: "Otra forma de entender la vida: siente lo que somos"
> 
> Estoy viendo el primero y os lo recomiendo



Yo ya la ví entera y la verdad es que los de Atleti Studios son unos cracks.


----------



## artemis (9 Sep 2022)

Encerrona mañana, nos han designado al culerdo de Hernández Hernández


----------



## xilebo (10 Sep 2022)

*La que podría haber líado Pepe en el gol de Griezmann*


----------



## xilebo (10 Sep 2022)

¡Tenemos once del Atlético!

Simeone ha elegido el siguiente once: *Grbic; Nahuel, Reinildo, Witsel, Hermoso, Carrasco; Kondogbia, De Paul, Lemar, Correa y Morata.*

Seis novedades, muchas importantes. Entran Grbic, Nahuel, Hermoso, Kondogbia, Lemar y Correa. Fuera, Oblak, Koke o Joao Félix.

*Oblak, baja finalmente, no está ni convocado*. Una de las grandes sorpesas.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Margarita Luengo en DAZN. Buenas lentejas


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos...me gusta el XI de salida


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

A volver a la dvra realidac, la Uropa Lig como objetivo real


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Ahí ahí el Celta


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahí ahí el Celta



Hoy le metemos 4. Citadme...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Vaya golazo, el de la jornada


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Aspas al palo  esta cojonudo el partido que acabará 4-0


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aspas al palo  esta cojonudo el partido que acabará 4-0



No vais a matar en la 1º parte y lo sabeis


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No vais a matar en la 1º parte y lo sabeis



Hasta el minuto 100 todo es toro...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

*¡Aspas Selección!*


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> *¡Aspas Selección!*



Va a ir Ausencio...por eso está tan pancho en el mandril y no se mueve.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Sep 2022)

Lo de Witsel es de otro planeta.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Esa tarjetita...


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Lo de Witsel es de otro planeta.



Es un peazo fichaje que te cagas. Le he visto con su selección bien pero no luce tanto como aqui


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Correa is down.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Correa is down.



Lo saben, pero mete goles


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Muchos errores en defensa...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Joder que valon hemos perdido en el corner...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Acaba de sacar el portero el 2-0


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Pves ahora sí, 2-0


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Penalty...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Mano en el área y tal...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Se prepara el otaku


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy le metemos 4. Citadme...



Y el tercero, sólo queda 1


----------



## Octubrista (10 Sep 2022)

Yo me voy al baloncesto...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el tercero, sólo queda 1



ya la hemos cagado...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ya la hemos cagado...



Miraló en números absolvtos


----------



## Octubrista (10 Sep 2022)

Falta ven ataque... 

Pensaba que era el hilo de baloncesto.


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

goool


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy le metemos 4. Citadme...



Has acertado de pleno


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy le metemos 4. Citadme...



Hale juega a los ciegos que te lo llevas calentito, carahormiga


----------



## Edge2 (10 Sep 2022)

Buena semana en el metropolitano... Todos los dias laborales paso por debajo...


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Termina antes el Atleti que el basquet


----------



## Suprimo (10 Sep 2022)

Ha acabao el arleti y ni menterao


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2022)

Buen partido.... Me ha gustado el celta, ojalá tengan suerte año


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2022)

Qué partidazo ha hecho hoy el Aleti madre del jamón hermoso

A ver si seguimos asi


----------



## barullo (13 Sep 2022)

Esta noche nosotros también jugamos con un Bayer, todos aqui a comentar que me pilla saliendo del curro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Esta noche nosotros también jugamos con un Bayer, todos aqui a comentar que me pilla saliendo del curro



El Atleti en Alemania es como si tuviera un poder que hace que se nos olvide jugar al fútbol...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

Los equipos alemanes de media tabla adquieren un +20 cada vez que juegan contra españoles..
Y luego te preguntas porque no juegan así contra el Bayern...


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

Ojo que tenemos alineación confirmada en el Atlético y *juega Grbic*. *Oblak, fuera de la lista*. El once completo es el formado por *Grbic, Molina, Felipe, Witsel, Hermoso, Reinildo, Koke, Llorente, Saúl, Joao Félix y Morata*. 

*Tres victorias del Atlético de Madrid* en seis duelos ante el Bayer Leverkusen en Champions. Si gana hoy igualará a PSV (4-6) y Oporto (4-9), los equipos a los que más ha ganado en la competición


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

Continuamos el camino hacia la ultima victoria que nos dará nuestra very first Copa de Uropa... Este año la ganamos, citadme...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Sep 2022)

Link para verlo?

Hoy mete gol Joao Félix Rodríguez de la Font.


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Sep 2022)

El centro del campo da cancer de ojos y Mandava no se quien es.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> El centro del campo da cancer de ojos y* Mandava* no se quien es.


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Sep 2022)

__





Байер - Атлетико 13 Сентября прямая трансляция


Прямая видео трансляция Байер - Атлетико М смотреть онлайн, 13 сентября 2022. Лига чемпионов, Группа B. 2-й тур. Ace stream, составы, статистика




gooool.tv





El canal 11 va como un tiro por ahora


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)

molina es un coladero, o mejora o va a quedar para jugar contra el espanyol


----------



## Zarpa (13 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> molina es un coladero, o mejora o va a quedar para jugar contra el espanyol



Es de la banda del cholo no lo sentará


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Es de la banda del cholo no lo sentará



contra el porto lo tuvo que sacar en la 2a parte


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

penalty


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Continuamos el camino hacia la ultima victoria que nos dará nuestra very first Copa de Uropa... Este año la ganamos, citadme...



Citado


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Sep 2022)

Jaja apenas la ha tocado con la mano


----------



## barullo (13 Sep 2022)

Como andamios? lo voy viendo en el tubo metido


----------



## barullo (13 Sep 2022)

Comentad higos de fruta


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Comentad higos de fruta



Que el Cholo es un racano y estos jugadores pueden ser mas verticales. Teniamos que ir 0-3 ya ...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

Joao is down...


----------



## Don Meliton (13 Sep 2022)

Morata que se tome un colacao


----------



## destrozo (13 Sep 2022)

Robo, aúpa Atleti


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

joder, double palo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

DEL BAYERN DE MUNICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)

se nos ha aparecido la virgen


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

Vamos a marcar en 4 minutos...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahi ha estado...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

0-0 en el 75', cholismo a tope


----------



## Octubrista (13 Sep 2022)

Este partido es para ganarlo y no sufrir en la clasificación, pero ya hace más mérito el leverkusen.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Este partido es para ganarlo y no sufrir en la clasificación, pero ya hace más mérito el leverkusen.



Penúltimo de la bundesliga, el otro día perdió con el Brvjas


----------



## Octubrista (13 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penúltimo de la bundesliga, el otro día perdió con el Brvjas



Por eso, para quitárselo de enmedio, ya casi ganando aquí se está clasificado.

Gol de leverkusen se jodió


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

1-0


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

Estas cosas pasan por cagon, por no empezar con los cambios, porque es gilipollas.

@artemis MARICON


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)

a mandava no se le iba el moreno lo dicho hermoso ni para aguador


----------



## Octubrista (13 Sep 2022)

Gol 2-0

A ganar en Brujas...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

joder otro...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

Y el segvndo por gilipollas


----------



## artemis (13 Sep 2022)

En serio... O fichamos centrales o no vamos a ningún lado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

NO ha FORMA humana de ganar en alemania cojones siempre lo mismo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Gol 2-0
> 
> A ganar en Brujas...



si...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

siempre nos damos un castañazo en alemania hagamos lo que hagamos ,todos los equipos de españa son incapaces


----------



## Octubrista (13 Sep 2022)

0-4 gana el Brujas en Oporto



bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190193



De los 6 puntos con el Brujas hay que sacar 4, y no perder más...


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

Dejo bien clarito quién está ganando al Atleti:


----------



## ravenare (13 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Continuamos el camino hacia la ultima victoria que nos dará nuestra very first Copa de Uropa... Este año la ganamos, citadme...



Eres un pobre diablo. Poor devil man.


----------



## tolomeo (13 Sep 2022)

Simeone out


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Sep 2022)

Coentrao Molina me parece un jugadorazo


----------



## lamoffj (13 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues a seguir mamando otro año más con esta puta broma de centro del campo y este entrenador soberbio, cabezón y sin ideas. Luego que si somos la hostia por ganar al Getafe y mierdas así.

Y no me vengáis con el VAR, que sí, es clamoroso, pero las ocasiones las han tenido ellos.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Eres un pobre diablo. Poor devil man.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> 0-4 gana el Brujas en Oporto
> 
> 
> 
> De los 6 puntos con el Brujas hay que sacar 4, y no perder más...



Verás que risas, porque tienen 2 partidos seguidos con estos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (13 Sep 2022)

@artemis
Ah....

¿ Pero tenías esperanzas de llegar a "algo " ???

Joder, flipas más que la vicepresidenta esa mierdosa del Gobierno....

Bueno, ánimo, aun podéis " llegar a algún sitio ".... Madre mía... En fin...


----------



## tolomeo (13 Sep 2022)

Siento ser pesimista pero, como no cambien mucho las cosas, este año no pasamos ni la fase de grupos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dejo bien clarito quién está ganando al Atleti:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190195



Los alemanes siempre salen contra los españoles con ganas de asesinar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Sep 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Siento ser pesimista pero, como no cambien mucho las cosas, este año no pasamos ni la fase de grupos



esto el año paso estabamos peor


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

Vaya marcha lleváis en la liga y Copaeuropa.

Gran entrenador, eh.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los alemanes siempre salen contra los españoles con ganas de asesinar...



Hoy el autobvs lo ha pvesto el Atleti...


----------



## fred (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


>



Un genio, sigue detrás con pvbli de casas de apvestas, quiero hipotecar la casa


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

*Simeone: “A veces pasa que cuando atacas no sostienes”*

El técnico del Atlético lamentó la derrota contra el Bayer Leverkusen. Sobre el penalti no pitado: “Está el VAR y el árbitro y no estamos teniendo suerte de que sea a favor nuestro”.


----------



## Terminus (13 Sep 2022)

Que asco de entrenador tenemos. 

Saul y koke terroristas del balón


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Simeone: “A veces pasa que cuando atacas no sostienes”*
> 
> El técnico del Atlético lamentó la derrota contra el Bayer Leverkusen. Sobre el penalti no pitado: “Está el VAR y el árbitro y no estamos teniendo suerte de que sea a favor nuestro”.



Anda y que se vaya atpc que no han jvgado a vna mierda


----------



## fieraverde (14 Sep 2022)

Con 23 kilazos que gana este tío no se va de aquí ni con agua caliente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


>



Este es un bobo de primera, que se ponga a ver partidos de la liga Camboyana.


----------



## xilebo (14 Sep 2022)

Pues la clasificacion del grupo de atletico parece q esta al reves con Brujas primero


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Sep 2022)

Lo digo siempre, si tenéis una defensa pésima, un medio campo con 0 talento y una delantera que no vale un duro. Que esperáis? Es que no se salva nadie.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la clasificacion del grupo de atletico parece q esta al reves con Brujas primero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190316



Que algvnos se vayan haciendo a la "idea" de que lvchan con el Oporto por ir a la Uropa Lig, pero es que el Oporto lo mismo se afianza en la 2ª plaza... ya dará la conferencia el cholismo


----------



## Terminus (14 Sep 2022)

Hoy han jugado bárbaros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

todos los años las mismas chorradas de los anti atleticos...alemania esta gafada para los equipos españoles en general...debe ser la maldicion de hitler....


----------



## fieraverde (14 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> todos los años las mismas chorradas de los anti atleticos...alemania esta gafada para los equipos españoles en general...debe ser la maldicion de hitler....



Quienes son los antiatleticos?


----------



## MarloStanfield (14 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la clasificacion del grupo de atletico parece q esta al reves con Brujas primero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190316



no lo pueden entender, y tal....


----------



## xilebo (14 Sep 2022)

*“El Cholo está mosqueado porque lo de Griezmann no le gusta”*

Miguel Martín Talavera y el equipo de El Larguero de la Cadena SER valoraron la situación actual del delantero francés del Atlético de Madrid. Un asunto que inquieta también a Simeone.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Sep 2022)

La conspiración arbitraria descarada en el fúmbol le quita mucho juebo a lo que es el fúmbol en sí

El VAR no comete errores nunca, por obra y gracia de la logia de las conspiraciones. El VAR y el arbitrario pueden manipular el juebo hasta el punto de decidir resultados y nadie puede impedirlo de ninguna manera, ni cuestionar, ni recurrir, ni jinbestigar, ni na de na. 

Es lo que hay y punto.

que nadie sepa cuándo es penalti, tarjeta o inclusive lo que es un gol...da igual. Nadie sabe ni puede de saber. Sólo lo sabe el arbitrario y el VAR y nadie más. Eso es el nuevo fúmbol


----------



## xilebo (14 Sep 2022)

*Simeone en apuros pero sabiendo que haga lo que haga no le van a echar


*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“El Cholo está mosqueado porque lo de Griezmann no le gusta”*
> 
> Miguel Martín Talavera y el equipo de El Larguero de la Cadena SER valoraron la situación actual del delantero francés del Atlético de Madrid. Un asunto que inquieta también a Simeone.



Pues ya sabe: que se baje el sueldo y/o ponga pasta para comprarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Sep 2022)

Esto es el patético:


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esto es el patético:



Ese inútil dejó de ser Atlético desde que llegó Simeone, pero si quieres hablar de cosas patéticas aquí tienes un buen ejemplo;


----------



## Suprimo (17 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esto es el patético:



Nvnca ha sido una expresión rasista, más bien se aplica por la juventuc del que le llaman la atención, porque la expresión es de un pollaviega de cojones y por si fuera poco *mono *es una palabra polisémica de la RAE



https://dle.rae.es/mono



A mi jvicio lo que le llama es poco inteligente


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ese inútil dejó de ser Atlético desde que llegó Simeone, pero si quieres hablar de cosas patéticas aquí tienes un buen ejemplo;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193811



los ciervos son basura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Nvnca ha sido una expresión rasista, más bien se aplica por la juventuc del que le llaman la atención, porque la expresión es de un pollaviega de cojones y por si fuera poco *mono *es una palabra polisémica de la RAE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la suciedad actual decirle a un negro que "hace el mono" se considera racista. Aparte de que el tío no sabe ni hablar. Representa bien a los patéticos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Viva las ramblas!!!!! Y tarrassa!!!


----------



## fieraverde (17 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la suciedad actual decirle a un negro que "hace el mono" se considera racista. Aparte de que el tío no sabe ni hablar. Representa bien a los patéticos.



Restrasado es el que ve ese programa para retrasados , no te lo pierdes ni un día, no?


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Sep 2022)

Me encanta que los cerditos de la pocilga del norte de Madrid vengan aquí a echar pestes, muy nutritivo.


----------



## fieraverde (17 Sep 2022)

Las sensaciones son malisimas , pero malisimas para mañana , iré al Wanda o como pollas se llame ahora sin ninguna expectativa, que va a ser una mierda de partido eso si que lo tengo seguro ..


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Sep 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Las sensaciones son malisimas , pero malisimas para mañana , iré al Wanda o como pollas se llame ahora sin ninguna expectativa, que va a ser una mierda de partido eso si que lo tengo seguro ..



Tengo la misma sensación que usted, pero espero que el Cholo pueda motivar al grupo como antiguamente hacia, contando con toda la polémica de la semana, hay que salir a morir.


----------



## fieraverde (17 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Tengo la misma sensación que usted, pero espero que el Cholo pueda motivar al grupo como antiguamente hacia, contando con toda la polémica de la semana, hay que salir a morir.




ANTIGUAMENTE TENIA HOMBRES , ahora solo tiene escuchadores de reguetton.


Filipe miranda godin juanfran. Dan ganas de llorar a que si?


----------



## fieraverde (17 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Crisis de Fé y Vocacional, tomate dos birras, dos cafés y una cápsula de TAURINA.



Más bien me tomaré dos cajas de mahou , café no que me giño.

Hay un ambiente muy raro, una calma tensa que no mola.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Hola, buenos días, me presento:
Soy obiwanchernobil forero revelacion 2021 y gran favorito para la gala de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis". 

Esta tarde velaré porque en este hilo y en el del real Madrid se cumplan las normas de convivencia.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, buenos días, me presento:
> Soy obiwanchernobil forero revelacion 2021 y gran favorito para la gala de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".
> 
> Esta tarde velaré porque en este hilo y en el del real Madrid se cumplan las normas de convivencia.



Los sucios colchoneros tienen DEMASIADO complejo para eso.

No conozco peor afición que esos envidiosos y resentidos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

siempre se nos tuercen los equipos alemanes de media tabla...debe haber una maldicion de FRANCO O algo asi


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno indios supongo que felices por el sinvergüenza de árbitro designado para esta noche no?? Imagino a estas horas a vuestros asesinos esos a los que llamáis jugadores afilando los tacos con una sonrisa. Qué bien eh??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los sucios colchoneros tienen DEMASIADO complejo para eso.
> 
> No conozco peor afición que esos envidiosos y resentidos.


----------



## fieraverde (18 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los sucios colchoneros tienen DEMASIADO complejo para eso.
> 
> No conozco peor afición que esos envidiosos y resentidos.



Te huele el aliento a polla de mono.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Te huele el aliento a polla de mono.



Primer aviso, segundo ban permanente.


----------



## fieraverde (18 Sep 2022)

El equipo es una putisima basura , el entrenador se conforma con esta mierda de equipo mientras trinque sus 24 kilos , jugamos contra el Zamunda Fc con fichajes de 80 kilos con la escusa de que son muy jóvenes.

Tampoco tenemos escusas fichando a mierdas como de paul y el empanao de Molina , fichando a un grandisimo centrocampista como witsel y metiéndolo de central por que no te fías de lisiados como Giménez y Savic , tullidos prematuros como Lemar que se lesionan haciendose una paja.

Gitanismo extremo no sacando a tu mejor jugador hasta el minuto 63 para no pagar al palancas fc.

Sacando en tu 11 habitual a dos tíos que cediste a juve y chelsea por que no te servian .

Estoy cabreado como una mona.


#BailaVeneciusSucnormal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".

Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta. 

Luego subía a casa y me ponía a jugar al FIFA 98 que salía Raúl en la portada con la camiseta de España.

Eran tiempos de gloria, mediados de los 90, luego ya vino la entrada en el euro, la entrada de los mamadous, la crisis, las feminazis, el COVID y las facturas de la luz a 5000 euros...


Nunca fuimos conscientes de lo que tuvimos en aquellos últimos años de lo noventa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Gran partido entre dos equipos que juntos suman 14 Champions


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

hoy vamos a tener cuernitos por aqui qué bien ¿eh?


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> hoy vamos a tener cuernitos por aqui qué bien ¿eh?



El primero el Torrelodones tonto de los cojones


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El primero el Torrelodones tonto de los cojones



Qué manera de calentar el partido en todas partes


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Primera entrada brutal a Joao primer trago


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Ala otro trago mas


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

luego los que dan cera son siempre otros


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo puede haber tanto retrasado en el hilo cuernito haciendo comentarios ofensivos contra el Aleti? 

qué puta brasa, además siempre son los mismos y/o cuentas que no conoce ni su puta madre


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> luego los que dan cera son siempre otros



Y vuestro asesino Koke que ha ido a darle en los huevos (que a él le faltan) a Valverde no lo veis.


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Primera entrada brutal a Joao primer trago



Brutal dice. Brutal vuentro odio, bilis y victimismo.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Espera que vienen aqui también


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y vuestro asesino Koke que ha ido a darle en los huevos (que a él le faltan) a Valverde no lo veis.
> 
> Brutal dice. Brutal vuentro odio, bilis y victimismo.



Le ha dado en los huevos porque se ha tirado al suelo el guarro después de cargar con todo y es dónde le ha pillao...si le da en la cara lo mismo se la arranca


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Pegan a Tchoameni en toda la cara. Vuestro número 12 pita falta, NO saca tarjeta. Y TENÉIS LOS SANTOS COJONES DE PROTESTAR.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

joder y va solito


----------



## Octubrista (18 Sep 2022)

Gol de Jamaica... parecía...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Pero que cojones hace Felipe jugando?


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

venga venga muy bien principito vamooos


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno ya tenemos la primera ROJA que os perdonan. Pero qué sinvergüenzas. Ha ido a lesionar la rodilla de Rodrigo y se va de rositas. ¿¿¿Dónde está el llorón de Judas???? ¿Hoy no pasa por aquí a llorar???


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

qué manera de pillarnos siempre en bragas y los rebotes para ellos que llegan solitos su puta madre


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Carrasco y Joao desaparecidos, y Koke mal...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

Si os retirais en el descanso os dan sólo un 0-3


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero que cojones hace Felipe jugando?



Nos faltan fichar dos centrales pero urgentemente


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si os retirais en el descanso os dan sólo un 0-3



¿Como va España?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Como va España?



+9 arriba en 4º


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Sep 2022)

Al Cholo se le esta quedando cara de Manzano.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Y acaba la primera parte perdonando otra vez la roja a Reinildo. Ahora por segunda amarilla. Tranquilos que con semejante descaro vais a remontar al final.


----------



## Manero (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Carrasco y Joao desaparecidos, y Koke mal...



Ya dije que este año no os metéis entre los 4 primeros y la próxima temporada a la Europa League o Conference League. En el fondo tienen razón Gil Marín y Cerezo en no querer pagar los 40M para tener a Griezmann la próxima temporada, porque aunque es el mejor jugador dela plantilla el Atleti necesita mucho más reforzar otras posiciones.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya dije que este año no os metéis entre los 4 primeros y la próxima temporada a la Europa League o Conference League. En el fondo tienen razón Gil Marín y Cerezo en no querer pagar los 40M para tener a Griezmann la próxima temporada, porque aunque es el mejor jugador dela plantilla el Atleti necesita mucho más reforzar otras posiciones.



Jajajaja el año pasado ya hiciste el ridículo con un mensaje como este, no aprendes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Venga, seguid con vuestros Joaosfelix, vuestros elmadrínosroba y vuestra prepotencia,...


----------



## Manero (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja el año pasado ya hiciste el ridículo con un mensaje como este, no aprendes



Pues poco os faltó, pero esta temporada ya puedes ponerle muchas velas a Franco que ni así os clasificáis para la Champions.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

El gafe del Atleti este año va a ser por la camiseta


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El gafe del Atleti este año va a ser por la camiseta



No sé, pero queda muy dañado todo: la imagen de quiero y no puedo que dan, el equipo que le faltan jugadores en puestos clave, el entrenador...en fin una puta mierda todo


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

Se pone intedezante el partido


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se pone intedezante el partido



Si salvamos un punto sería un exitazo esta noche...como un victoria vamos


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y acaba la primera parte perdonando otra vez la roja a Reinildo. Ahora por segunda amarilla. *Tranquilos que con semejante descaro vais a remontar al final.*



No se podía de saber


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

Ya hay que ser svbnormal


----------



## Octubrista (18 Sep 2022)

El Atleti perdiendo los papeles y el tiempo, qué poca cabeza


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Y el Carvajal? de qué va?


----------



## Octubrista (18 Sep 2022)

Hermoso a la calle, por tonto.

Se ha cargado los últimos minutos


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Jajajajaja QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hermoso a la calle, por tonto



PERO SI NO LE TOCA,....es AIRE


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hermoso a la calle, por tonto



El más listo de la clase no era no


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Sep 2022)

Vaya retrasao el arbitro


----------



## Octubrista (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PERO SI NO LE TOCA,....es AIRE



Ya. Pero el problema fue la primera amarilla, y Ceballos tiene las neuronas que le faltan a Hermoso


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya. Pero el problema fue la primera amarilla, y Ceballos tiene las neuronas que le faltan a Hermoso



si eso es amarilla ,o directamente falta..habria 8 rojas por partido


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PERO SI NO LE TOCA,....es AIRE



Ha hecho un Pepe en Elche... Cuando los hijos de puta lo pueden pasar mal se les ayuda y ya esta


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PERO SI NO LE TOCA,....es AIRE



NOOOOOOOOOOOO no le toca no. Y acabais con Reinildo en el campo!!!!! De juzgado de guardia y encima tenéis la poca dignidad de BERREAR Y LLORIQUEAR.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Sep 2022)

Espero que le cieren el estadio al patético varios partidos por racismo jajajja


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Sep 2022)

Lo siento colchoneros otra vez será! 
Enhorabuena a España por el Eurobasket!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2022)

el arbitrucho bien hasta que vio que se podía empatar. lo mismo de siempre. a ver si el cholo se da cuenta de que witsel no es central


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el arbitrucho bien hasta que vio que se podía empatar. lo mismo de siempre. a ver si el cholo se da cuenta de que witsel no es central



prefiero al BELGA que a tronco de felipe


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> prefiero al BELGA que a tronco de felipe



pero witsel sirve en el mediocampo, hay que estar ciego


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PERO SI NO LE TOCA,....es AIRE



El árbitro a palmo y medio...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

tanto rollo de que aparcamos el autobus y hoy el madrid aparco el bus,, y no chuto en toda la segunda parte


----------



## Raul83 (18 Sep 2022)

¿Desde cuando los goles con el hombro son legales?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando los goles con el hombro son legales?



esa es la parte valida...no el antebrazo...


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Hostia este fue el mismo árbitro que expulsó a Hermoso en Vigo diciendo que había cogido a un rival del cuello cuando era mentira.... IMPRESIONANTE


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

La Lija sigue con el sostén arbitrario a El Trampas y sanciinando al Atleti, por su pecao original. Lo de siempre.

En cuanto a lo que es el fúrbol en sí, buen partido del Atleti, mu superior durante todo el partido frente a El Trampas que sólo se ha defendido y ha buscado contragolpes, con un par de llegadas muy afortunadas.

El Metropolitano espectacular, como siempre, con la grada animando siempre y que es probablemente el mejor ambiente que se puede contemplar en ermundo der fúmbol hoy en día, un campo único.

Los titulares muy bien al inicio y los cambios que han ido entrando igual de bien o mejor.

Ha faltado puntería arriba y poco más. El arbitrario ha decidido poner fin al partido antes de tiempo, como era de esperar y poco más.

Demasiado premio para un Trampas muy pobre que ha tenido dos y luego ha jugao la carta de las tanganas, las trifulcas y lo de siempre.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Y este es UNO DE LOS árbitros que os regaló una liga en 2021.

*El árbitro del ‘robo’ del Barça, el mismo que le quitó la Liga al Madrid con la mano de Militao*
Martínez Munuera señaló una mano a Militao frente al Sevilla la pasada temporada muy parecida a la de Piqué hoy ante Osasuna







Mano de Militao y Busquets


*El FC Barcelona ha tenido un nuevo pinchazo en Pamplona ante Osasuna con un empate a 2 goles injusto. El equipo blaugrana cuenta con la ayuda arbitral temporada tras temporada y la actuación de Martínez Munuera les ha permitido sacar un punto de El Sadar. Jugada que ha cambiado de criterio respecto al Real Madrid.*


El marcador mostraba el minuto 49 de partido y el Osasuna se encontraba en el área rival. El FC Barcelona despejaba el balón fruto de la desesperación, pero el despeje golpeaba en la mano de Busquets que la tenía muy despegada.
*Ese balón impactado en la mano de Busquets en su propio area, se quedaba muerto para que el equipo culé lanzara un contragolpe que a posteriori ha sido el gol azulgrana y el respectivo 1-2.

Varios jugadores de Osasuna se quedaban protestando a Martínez Munuera el penalti claro de Sergio Busquets* y la jugada ha acabado con un gol ilegal del FC Barcelona que ha subido al marcador.






Martínez Munuera no ha decidido señalar penalti y ni ha tenido dudas en acudir al VAR. El colegiado ha seguido la jugada y eso ha provocado que el FC Barcelona se pudiera adelantar en el partido.
*El año pasado tenía otro criterio*
Lo que más chirría de la jugada de Martínez Munuera es que haya cambiado su criterio en una jugada muy similar a la de Eder Militao la pasada temporada frente al Sevilla que sí acabó en penalti.

*El Real Madrid se encontraba defendiendo un córner y Militao tuvo la mala fortuna de que el balón le impactara en la mano cuando se disponía a despejar. Esa jugada continuó y acabó con claro penalti de Bono sobre Benzema.*






*La pasada temporada, si tuvo ayuda del VAR, y decidió rebobinar la jugada. Esto hizo que la jugada acabara con penalti a favor del Sevilla y no para el Real Madrid como debió haber ocurrido.*
Esta temporada ha decidido cambiar su criterio o quizás, lo que le interesaba era perjudicar al Real Madrid. Porque ese penalti hizo perder a los blancos dos puntos muy valiosos en la lucha por el campeonato con el Atlético de Madrid.








Martínez Munuera señaló una mano de Militao similar a la de Busquets


El FC Barcelona ha tenido un nuevo pinchazo en Pamplona ante Osasuna con un empate a 2 goles injusto. El equipo blaugrana cuenta con la ayuda arbitral temporada tras temporada y la actuación de Martínez Munuera les ha permitido sacar un punto de El Sadar. Jugada que ha cambiado de criterio...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y este es UNO DE LOS árbitros que os regaló una liga en 2021.
> 
> *El árbitro del ‘robo’ del Barça, el mismo que le quitó la Liga al Madrid con la mano de Militao*
> Martínez Munuera señaló una mano a Militao frente al Sevilla la pasada temporada muy parecida a la de Piqué hoy ante Osasuna
> ...



Es que hasta para ser tonto se necesita estudios, hoy pitaba Munuera Montero y estás poniendo una crónica de Martínez Munuera.... Eres tan gilipollas que no sabes distinguir entre dos apellidos diferentes?


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La Lija sigue con el sostén arbitrario a El Trampas y sanciinando al Atleti, por su pecao original. Lo de siempre.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que es el fúrbol en sí, buen partido del Atleti, mu superior durante todo el partido frente a El Trampas que sólo se ha defendido y ha buscado contragolpes, con un par de llegadas muy afortunadas.
> 
> ...



JAJAJJAJAJAJ Hombreeeeeeeee había preguntado por tí y resulta que apareces ahora al final. 
¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Era roja directa a Reinildo por la entrada por detrás a la rodilla de Rodrigo?? O ves justa la amarilla??? Qué te ha parecido????
Si la respuesta es no: Cuando al final de la primera parte zancadillea a Modric no crees que debió ser la segunda amarilla?? Y las dos que hace seguidas al principio de la segunda parte??
¿De verdad hablas de trampas? ¿De verdad??? ¿O es sólo bilis???


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

El arbitrario ha hecho su oficio tratando de evitar un empate del Atleti en los últimos minutos del partido, con la expulsión de rigor para el Atleti, como viene siendo tradición arbitraria para ahogar el empuje del Atleti en los minutos finales.

El fúrbol arbitrario para sostener a El Trampas y La Farsa es ya conocido en Hezpain, al igual que el ensañamiento arbitrarii que vienen practicando contra el Atleti por algún pecado original.

pero dejando al márgen las arbitrariedades, el Atleti ha practicado hoy un fúrbol muy superior al de El trampas, que se han encontrao con dos goles dmasiado afortunados y nada más, cerrarse, defender como fieras y buscar contras, con la tranquilidac arbitraria que siempre es más sensillo.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> JAJAJJAJAJAJ Hombreeeeeeeee había preguntado por tí y resulta que apareces ahora al final.
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Era roja directa a Reinildo por la entrada por detrás a la rodilla de Rodrigo?? O ves justa la amarilla??? Qué te ha parecido????
> Si la respuesta es no: Cuando al final de la primera parte zancadillea a Modric no crees que debió ser la segunda amarilla?? Y las dos que hace seguidas al principio de la segunda parte??
> ¿De verdad hablas de trampas? ¿De verdad??? ¿O es sólo bilis???




Ehhh payaso, deja de hacer el ridículo, que ya te has lucido no sabiendo diferenciar entre dos apellidos diferentes


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

y hablan de una roja también a Reinildo, están tarados. Si fuera por el aficionao de El Trampas, nos habrían ejpulsao no a uno, sino a dos. Nos dejan con 9 y se quedan tranquilos. Y luego dicen que por qué les llaman El Trampas.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

¡Ayba la hostia, que todo bien en el cholismo he dicho!


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Es que hasta para ser tonto se necesita estudios, hoy pitaba Munuera Montero y estás poniendo una crónica de Martínez Munuera.... Eres tan gilipollas que no sabes distinguir entre dos apellidos diferentes?



Por eso he puesto UNO DE LOS. Pero si este es igual. Tú me perdonas la errata.
*El vestuario del Real Madrid espera "la traca" del arbitraje *
En el vestuario del Real Madrid le tienen temor a *Munuera Montero* y De Burgos Bengoetxea.







polémicas



*La Liga vivirá su desenlace este sábado en el Di Stéfano y en el José Zorilla. El Real Madrid depende de sacar los tres puntos y esperar que el Atlético de Madrid pierda o empate ante el Real Valladolid. Esa combinación de resultados haría campeón al equipo de Zinedine Zidane.


El vestuario del Real Madrid está extramotivado para sacar los tres puntos ante el Villarreal y cada vez confía más en el Real Valladolid de Ronaldo Nazario.*
Sabe que por ellos pasa la Liga y esperan que den el 100% y pongan en un aprieto al Atlético de Madrid. Osasuna que no se jugaba nada les causó un buen disgusto y en la caseta merengue esperan que los pucelanos consigan el mismo efecto... pero manteniendo el resultado al final, lo que les falló a los rojillos.

*La Liga terminará este sábado y se decidirá absolutamente todo con el Real Madrid-Villarreal y el Real Valladolid-Atlético de Madrid. *Muy pendientes a los arbitrajes, también, para determinar al campeón.
*Fuentes del vestuario del Real Madrid, consultadas por DC, dicen textualmente que esperan "la traca final" de lo visto durante toda la temporada. *El último en alzar la voz fue Toni Kroos, por el irritante arbitraje ante el Sevilla, y el discurso del alemán lo apoyan todos.

El mediocentro, testigo de la charla de Zidane con los árbitros, asegura que terminó muy descontento con el robo al que fueron sometidos:
*"Zizou no suele mojarse con decisiones arbitrales, pero, que acudiera al árbitro nada más terminar el partido, también fue prueba de que sentía que le había tomado el pelo. Y yo, también. Se lo dimos a entender de manera bastante clara. Intentó justificarse pero, en mi opinión, se trata de un desacierto en toda regla*", comentó.

*Y pita un antimadridista: "Todo OK, José Luis"*
Ese mensaje ha calado en el vestuario y ahora, al saber que pita el árbitro que desde el VAR celebró un gol contra el Real Madrid, se esperan la traca final de los escandalosos robos que ha sufrido el equipo durante todo el curso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

Lo que nadie va a ver jamás en un derbi es que expulsen a un jugador de El Trampas. Eso no


----------



## MarloStanfield (18 Sep 2022)

Que triste tiene q ser ser del atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

El Trampas tiene inmunidaj arbitraria y nunca jamás se quedan con 10 en los momentos clave


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ehhh payaso, deja de hacer el ridículo, que ya te has lucido no sabiendo diferenciar entre dos apellidos diferentes



¿¿¿¿¿Hablas de ridículo túuuu??? ¿Precisamente túuuuuuuu????? Jjojojojoojojojojo




__





- - Rafa Nadal: Cronica de una decadencia anunciada


Pues si hamijos... Nadal pasabolas numero 1 del mundo esta en plena cuesta abajo y sin frenos... Nadal: "No sé si volveré a dar mi mejor versión" hace ya algun tiempo, algun compañero de su gremio ya dijo... Koellerer: "Es imposible que Nadal no esté dopado" Pero claro, ya sabemos como es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Trampas tiene inmunidaj arbitraria y nunca jamás se quedan con 10 en los momentos clave



Momentos claves dices. Vosotros os teníais que haber quedado con diez en la PRIMERA PARTE


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

Que nos iban a sacar roja eso lo saben toermundo. Es tradición arbitraria


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

El Trampas nunca ve tarjetas roja

casualidad?


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿Hablas de ridículo túuuu??? ¿Precisamente túuuuuuuu????? Jjojojojoojojojojo



No, si el ridículo es tuyo que no sabes diferenciar entre dos árbitros diferentes.... Más tonto y naces huron... Pero bueno, siendo sudamericano en parte se entiende tu minusvalía


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

qué pasa con El Trampas, arbitrarios de La Lija?

por qué El Trampas nunca ve tarjetas rojas? por qué nunca se quedan con 10 pero sus rivales sí? 

qué pasa con El Trampas, por qué tiene esa heztadística de no ver jamás tarjetas rojas ?


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que nos iban a sacar roja eso lo saben toermundo. Es tradición arbitraria



No, eso sólo lo decís vosotros y los envidiosos de este país. Fuera de España sólo encontrará admiración al Real. Pero para eso tendrías que salir de la doritocueva.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

se puede de saber o k, es un misterio, es majia...? k pasa con El Trampas?

por qué el Atleti siempre recibe la tarjeta roja de rigor? se puede de saber?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

Hay una conspiración arbitraria en La Lija para sostener a El Trampas y a La Farsa?

Hay una sobreactuación arbitraria en contra de El Atleti?

qué está pasando en La Lija Arbitraria?


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No, si el ridículo es tuyo que no sabes diferenciar entre dos árbitros diferentes.... Más tonto y naces huron... Pero bueno, siendo sudamericano en parte se entiende tu minusvalía



Anda tápate tápate.
Escribir """"ridículo"""" cuando eres el op del hilo más descojonante del foro.




__





- - Rafa Nadal: Cronica de una decadencia anunciada


Pues si hamijos... Nadal pasabolas numero 1 del mundo esta en plena cuesta abajo y sin frenos... Nadal: "No sé si volveré a dar mi mejor versión" hace ya algun tiempo, algun compañero de su gremio ya dijo... Koellerer: "Es imposible que Nadal no esté dopado" Pero claro, ya sabemos como es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> qué pasa con El Trampas, arbitrarios de La Lija?
> 
> por qué El Trampas nunca ve tarjetas rojas? por qué nunca se quedan con 10 pero sus rivales sí?
> 
> qué pasa con El Trampas, por qué tiene esa heztadística de no ver jamás tarjetas rojas ?





《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay una conspiración arbitraria en La Lija para sostener a El Trampas y a La Farsa?
> 
> Hay una sobreactuación arbitraria en contra de El Atleti?
> 
> qué está pasando en La Lija Arbitraria?



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Era roja directa a Reinildo por la entrada por detrás a la rodilla de Rodrigo?? O ves justa la amarilla??? Qué te ha parecido????
Si la respuesta es no: Cuando al final de la primera parte zancadillea a Modric no crees que debió ser la segunda amarilla?? Y las dos que hace seguidas al principio de la segunda parte??
¿De verdad hablas de trampas? ¿De verdad??? ¿O es sólo bilis???


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

Arbitrarios de La Lija

queremos ver que El Trampas o La Farsa se queden con 10 en derbis contra El Atleti.


Nosotros también queremos gostar


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Arbitrarios de La Lija
> 
> queremos ver que El Trampas o La Farsa se queden con 10 en derbis contra El Atleti.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Era roja directa a Reinildo por la entrada por detrás a la rodilla de Rodrigo?? O ves justa la amarilla??? Qué te ha parecido????
Si la respuesta es no: Cuando al final de la primera parte zancadillea a Modric no crees que debió ser la segunda amarilla?? Y las dos que hace seguidas al principio de la segunda parte??
¿De verdad hablas de trampas? ¿De verdad??? ¿O es sólo bilis???


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

Nosotros también queremos gostar el fúrbol atbitrario

podemos gostar o k ase?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

y sigue el tarado con querer ejpulsar a Reinildo no le basta con dejarnos con 10, nos quieren dejar con 9, dos tarjetas rojas por decreto arbitrario

jajaj

A El Trampas ninguna roja por decreto de La Lija arbitraria

Queremos ver que a El Trampas y a La Farsa también se le puede sacar tarjeta roja en partidos clave. Queremos verlo algún día. Nosotros también queremos gostar


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

1-2 a pesar del arbitraje casero perdonando alguna que otra expulsión.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nosotros también queremos gostar el fúrbol atbitrario
> 
> podemos gostar o k ase?



Anda tío vete a dormirla que mañana te toca coger la moto.


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Anda tápate tápate.
> Escribir """"ridículo"""" cuando eres el op del hilo más descojonante del foro.
> 
> 
> ...




Joder, si es que tú no entiendes ni una suma de 1+1... Hasta que curso dices que estudiaste?


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

os imagináis un partido contra El Trampas en el Cuernabeu y que dejen a El Trampas con 10?

No lo verán vuestros ogos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

A mamarla patéticos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Sep 2022)

queremos ver un partido contra El Trampas en su heztadio y que el arbitrario les pite penalti en contra y roja a los de El Trampas.

Queremos gostar fúrbol arbitrario que no siempre sea en contra de El Atleti

pa cuando una ejpulsión arbitraria a El Trampas, eh? pa cuándo?

pa cuándo penaltis en contra de El Trampas, eh? pa cuándo?

queremos de ver que no sólo se ejpulsa a jugadores del Atleti y sólo penaltis en contra de El Atleti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> queremos ver un partido contra El Trampas en su heztadio y que el arbitrario les pite penalti en contra y roja a los de El Trampas.
> 
> Queremos gostar fúrbol arbitrario que no siempre sea en contra de El Atleti
> 
> ...




Nuestros mamadous son mejores, no le des más vueltas.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> os imagináis un partido contra El Trampas en el Cuernabeu y que dejen a El Trampas con 10?
> 
> No lo verán vuestros ogos



Hombre, si el Madrid hubiese tenido en su plantilla a leñadores tipo Juanma López, Tomás Reñones, Raúl García o Koke pues lo verías cada jornada. Y si en el Bernabéu se tirasen un 5% de los objetos que habéis tirado hoy con todo vuestro odio y bilis, la prensa mafia que os come los huevos día sí y día también pediría el cierre a perpetuidad.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestros mamadous son mejores, no le des más vueltas.



Y no se dejan hacer camisetas paco con rayas hechas por un niño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Aqui en tarrassa había mucha gente viendo el partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

la roja de rigor al Atleti no podía faltar pa un hezpestáculo completo de fúmbol arbitrario en La Mojón Lija


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Son las costumbrecs de La Lija y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Narwhal (19 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, si es que tú no entiendes ni una suma de 1+1... Hasta que curso dices que estudiaste?



¿Estudiar? Ya te tengo a tí para formarme con tus hilos  




__





- - Rafa Nadal: Cronica de una decadencia anunciada


Pues si hamijos... Nadal pasabolas numero 1 del mundo esta en plena cuesta abajo y sin frenos... Nadal: "No sé si volveré a dar mi mejor versión" hace ya algun tiempo, algun compañero de su gremio ya dijo... Koellerer: "Es imposible que Nadal no esté dopado" Pero claro, ya sabemos como es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

tarjetas rojas a El Trampas en los últimos años = NINGUNA

Tarjetas rojas a El Atleti = récord guinnes de to los tiempos


----------



## Narwhal (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> la roja de rigor al Atleti no podía faltar pa un hezpestáculo completo de fúmbol arbitrario en La Mojón Lija



Joder colega ¿Cuántas llevas encima???


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Por el trampas han pasado todo tipo de Pepes, Casimiros, Carojales...

Y se van siempre sin roja, es majia potajia


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

queremos ver una tarjeta roja a El Trampas

Es más complicao que encontrar la curvatura en la tierra bola


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

--


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

queremos ver penaltis y expulsiones a El Trampas

Hay alguna claúsula arbitraria que lo impida o k pasa?


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2022)

Ya he dicho mil veces @xilebo que este año no hay liga, todo lo que hay es el doble partido de tvrno en el Bernabev y el Canpo Viego


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

La Lija está arbitraria y adulteradilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Atleti está jugando muy bien. Mu buen fúmbol. Probablemente el mejor fúrbol de La Lija arbitraria lo practica el Atleti. Me gusta el plantillón que hay, el esquema del Cholo, cómo jugan todos, no hay titulares ni suplentes en el equipo, están todos a nivel top.


----------



## MarloStanfield (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> queremos ver penaltis y expulsiones a El Trampas
> 
> Hay alguna claúsula arbitraria que lo impida o k pasa?



perfecto ejemplo de lo triste que tiene q ser del atleti. Pon otro mensaje más, campeón, que se ve que tienes una vida super interesante.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Alguien sabe por qué El Trampas nunca ve tarjetas roja?

nadie puede de saber ?


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2022)

No recverdo la última expulsión del Madrit en Champions, sin embargo del Atleti...








Atlético-Man City | UEFA Champions League 2021/22


Atlético vs Man City 2021/22. All UEFA Champions League match information including stats, goals, results, history, and more.




www.uefa.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Nada, pa encontrar una expulsión de El trampas hay que remontarse años atrás. 

Y en un clásico, eso es ya algo inédito.

Sin embargo penalti y ejpulsión al Atleti es un clásico en los clásicos


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> 1-2 a pesar del arbitraje casero perdonando alguna que otra expulsión.



La de Reinildo a Rodrigo es Roja de primero de arbitraje:
- Entrada por detrás con los tacos por delante.
- A la altura del muslo.
- Sin ninguna posibilidad de tocar el balón. 
Ha faltado que saque una recortada.
No ha lesionado a Rodrigo de gravedad de pura suerte para el madridista.
Es una jugada de roja y sanción de varios partidos sin jugar.
Y motivo sobrado para dejar al árbitro en la nevera unas cuantas jornadas por no proteger la integridad física de los jugadores y no aplicar el Reglamento.
P.d: La segunda amarilla del expulsado para mí es bastante discutible, personalmente no la hubiera sacado.
Es falta y nada más.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

alguien sabe cuándo fue la ultima vez que El Trampas vio una roja?

cuándo fue la última roja a uno de El Trampas en un clásico?


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

penaltis en contra de El Trampas? alguien tiene la heztadística?


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué El Trampas nunca ve tarjetas roja?
> 
> nadie puede de saber ?



Porque juega limpio, no como los equipos de mierda a los que tu sigues,.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Porque juega limpio, no como los equipos de mierda a los que tu sigues,.



jajajaja

no, en serio


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Si a El Trampas le sacaran las rojas que le sacan al Atleti, habría crisis y debate en el parlamento o algo asín, sería intervenido el fúmbol por una comisión del heztado y un decretazo pa regular las rojas a El Trampas


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (19 Sep 2022)

Me parece a mí que el ATM este año va a tener una temporada decepcionante.
Me gustaría que Le Cholé le diera una oportunidad a Cunha, y que no vuelva a sacar a Coentrao Molina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Atleti está practicando el mejor fútbol de to La Lija, con diferencia. Lo habéis notao o sólo miráis los resultados arbitrarios? 

No sólo tiene el mejor equipo, además están todos a tope nivelazo y guegan a fúmbol que da gusto verles y lástima ver las arbitrariedades a las que es sometido.

Sin arbitrariedades, tal vez os daríais cuenta del equipazo que es el Atleti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Ni una sola repetición del piscinazobde Ceballos


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

18 DE SEPTIEMBRE

Un mes de liga y ya la hemos tirado a la basura, septimos y a 8 puntos del lider y en Champions estamos vivos de milagro gracias a un gol de chiripa de Griezman en el ultimo minuto contra el Oporto...

Ya solo queda, para redondear la temporada, que, como viendo siendo constumbre, tiremos a la basura la Copa del Rey perdiendo con un seguna o un segunda B porque, claro, la copa es un torneo menor y un equipo como el nuestro, que gana dia si dia tambien titulos tan importantes como Champions y Ligas, puede permitirse el lujo de desechar un titulo que año tras año ganan equipos supuestamente inferiores a nosotros y que seria una buena forma de salvar la temporada y dar una alegria a los aficionados.

GRACIAS CHOLO.

Demostrando porque eres el "mejor entrenador del mundo" y el mejor pagado.

Yo creo que deberiamos renovarlo 10 años mas y doblarle el sueldo, no vaya a ser que algun equipo tenga la tentacion de quitarnoslo...


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti está practicando el mejor fútbol de to La Lija, con diferencia. Lo habéis notao o sólo miráis los resultados arbitrarios?
> 
> No sólo tiene el mejor equipo, además están todos a tope nivelazo y guegan a fúmbol que da gusto verles y lástima ver las arbitrariedades a las que es sometido.
> 
> Sin arbitrariedades, tal vez os daríais cuenta del equipazo que es el Atleti



Anda, deja la bebida.

El Atletico no juega una mierda, nunca hemos jugado una mierda desde que llego el Cholo pero al menos antes ganabamos y/o los jugadores creian en el y le echaban cojones y eso, al menos, suplia la mierda de juego que practicaba el equipo. En la ultima temporada y media ya ni eso. Seguimos jugando una mierda como siempre y, ademas, se nota que los jugadores y gran parte de los aficionados, no creemos en el proyecto de la rata. La etapa del Cholo esta ACABADA, la unica duda es saber cuando se va a largar, porque destituirlo no lo van a destituir porque cuesta un paston. Si echarlo fuera gratis hace tiempo ya que la rata no seria entrenador del Atletico.

Ahora seria un buen momento para que se largara y traer a Pochetino que estan en el paro o intentar traer a Klopp que esta en horas bajas en el Liverpool.

Y sobre tu estupida afirmacion decirte que el Atletico es de los equipos que peor juega en toda la liga. Equipos como el Barcelona, Madrid, Villareal, Bilbao, Betis, Rayo, Celta, Real Sociedad e, incluso, Getafe o el Valencia, con la mierda de plantillas que tienen pero con entrenadores ofensivos, juegan mejor que nuestra mierda de equipo.


----------



## ravenare (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti está jugando muy bien. Mu buen fúmbol. Probablemente el mejor fúrbol de La Lija arbitraria lo practica el Atleti. Me gusta el plantillón que hay, el esquema del Cholo, cómo jugan todos, no hay titulares ni suplentes en el equipo, están todos a nivel top.



En casa y con defensa de 5. Jugar bien dice. Cada vez que os toca el Madrid tenéis más miedo que cien viejas. Y así os pasa. Que de cada 10 partidos 9 os mojan la oreja.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Sep 2022)

los experimentos del cholo, debería de no complicarse la vida. 4-4-2 alternando 4-3-3 que tenemos extremos para eso y witsel en el medio moviendo al equipo. seguro que nos iba mejor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> En casa y con defensa de 5. Jugar bien dice. Cada vez que os toca el Madrid tenéis más miedo que cien viejas. Y así os pasa. Que de cada 10 partidos 9 os mojan la oreja.



El Madrid también saco defensa de 5..y estuvo toda la segunda parte sin tirar a puerta..ayudita arbitral aparte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Anda, deja la bebida.
> 
> El Atletico no juega una mierda, nunca hemos jugado una mierda desde que llego el Cholo pero al menos antes ganabamos y/o los jugadores creian en el y le echaban cojones y eso, al menos, suplia la mierda de juego que practicaba el equipo. En la ultima temporada y media ya ni eso. Seguimos jugando una mierda como siempre y, ademas, se nota que los jugadores y gran parte de los aficionados, no creemos en el proyecto de la rata. La etapa del Cholo esta ACABADA, la unica duda es saber cuando se va a largar, porque destituirlo no lo van a destituir porque cuesta un paston. Si echarlo fuera gratis hace tiempo ya que la rata no seria entrenador del Atletico.
> 
> ...



Si si ...el celta al que le clavamos 3


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si si ...el celta al que le clavamos 3



ellos al celta 3 penaltys seguidos por obra del habitro calbo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Atleti practica el mejor fúmbol de hezpain
había que decirlo y sa dicho

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador del mundo y to el equipo está a nivel super top. 

La prensa merengue arbitraria nos quiere hacer creer que las arbitrariedades no ecsisten y que el Atleti del Cholo es ilegal o algo así, pero la realidac es que el Atleti practica el mejor fúrbol de to Hezpain.

Y el metropolitano es probablemente el campo con el mejor ambiente que se puede contemplar en el fúrbol. Una ecsperiensia de furbol completa.

Una lástima que el equipo más alegre de La Lija y con el mejor ambiente tenga que soportar la condena arbitraria a la que es sometido desde hace años y el mal trato a su entrenador, jugadores y a to el equipo.

Aupa Atleti


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*El derbi clásico*


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si si ...el celta al que le clavamos 3



¿Y que tendra eso que ver?, ¿que tendar que ver un resultado puntual con lo bien que juega un equipo?.

Pero vamos, que vosotros, los cholistas a lo vuestro, a seguir lamiendole el cipote a la rata y a seguir mamando, que vamos a tener que aguantarlo hasta que se jubile el cabron.

Y mientras a seguir aguantando espectaculos como los que llevamos disfrutando este año.


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Madrid también saco defensa de 5..y estuvo toda la segunda parte sin tirar a puerta..ayudita arbitral aparte



¿Tu tienes la mas minima idea de futbol?, ¿viste el partido?.

¿Que cinco defensas jugaron en el madrid?.

Que yo sepa jugo con Carvajal, Mendi, Alaba y Militao. Eso son 4 defensas.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Sep 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti está jugando muy bien. Mu buen fúmbol. Probablemente el mejor fúrbol de La Lija arbitraria lo practica el Atleti. Me gusta el plantillón que hay, el esquema del Cholo, cómo jugan todos, no hay titulares ni suplentes en el equipo, están todos a nivel top.



Tu que fumas? Por que yo tambien quiero.


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> En casa y con defensa de 5. Jugar bien dice. Cada vez que os toca el Madrid tenéis más miedo que cien viejas. Y así os pasa. Que de cada 10 partidos 9 os mojan la oreja.



Lo preocupante no es jugar con 5 defensas, cagado de miedo y salir a especular con equipos como el Madrid. Eso podria hasta entenderse y perdonarse si fuera algo puntual con equipos de ese nivel.

Lo patetico y lamentable es que ese mismo planteamiento te lo hace en el Metropolitano contra un Rayo Vallecano, un Elche o un equipo de segunda division.

Eso es lo lamentable de la rata que tenemos en el banquillo y lo peor es que a muchos GILIPOLLAS les parece bien y lo apaluden. Pero bueno, esos IMBECILES no son atleticos, son CHOLISTA, son el mismo tipo de INDIGENTES MENTALES que hace años eran mas mourinhistas que madridistas.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Sep 2022)

Da pena ver jugar a este equipo, lo que FUE y lo que es. Es una mierda pero es la realidad ese equipazo que nos ponia la polla dura, que peleaba como leones, que le aguantaba al Bayer un 1-0 jugando a 5 metros de la porteria se ha perdido como lagrimas en la lluvia.

Ahora que no tengo ni puta idea de que podemos hacer. Por lo menos mover algo, aunque sea para ir a peor, nada puede ser peor que esta muerte en vida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Los del Atleti necesitamos consejos de los de El Trampas y La Farsa, que ellos de hentienden de fúrbol arbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Los aficionaos de El Trampas y La Farsa recomiendan al Atleti con to su cariño


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

jajaja


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Da pena ver jugar a este equipo, lo que FUE y lo que es. Es una mierda pero es la realidad ese equipazo que nos ponia la polla dura, que peleaba como leones, que le aguantaba al Bayer un 1-0 jugando a 5 metros de la porteria se ha perdido como lagrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> *Ahora que no tengo ni puta idea de que podemos hacer*. Por lo menos mover algo, aunque sea para ir a peor, nada puede ser peor que esta muerte en vida.



Lo que hay que hacer es echar a la rata que tenemos ya mas de 10 años en el banquillo.

Con los jugadores que tenemos otro entrenador haria maravillas.

Ver jugar a jugadores como Joao, Carrasco o Llorente en el esquema de la rata da asco.

Imagina como jugaria Joao en un City o un Barcelona. O Carrasco jugando de extremo, SU POSICION y no de lateral/carrilero, como Dembele o Rafinha en el Barcelona.

Es que no entiendo que puto trabajo cuesta poner a los jugadores en su sitio y jugar de forma ofensiva.

¿Tan dificil es jugar con un 4-4-2 y poner

Oblak

Reinildo-Gimenez-Savic-Nahuel (aunque este por ahora no me gusta demasiado...)

Carrasco-Witchel-Lemar-Llorente en un rombo y quitarnos al paquete de Koke

Joao-Griezman?


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Trampas puede poner en el banquillo a un moñeco si quieren. Da igual


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Tu tienes la mas minima idea de futbol?, ¿viste el partido?.
> 
> ¿Que cinco defensas jugaron en el madrid?.
> 
> Que yo sepa jugo con Carvajal, Mendi, Alaba y Militao. Eso son 4 defensas.



Pues lo he visto y analizado y había hasta 6 merengues en el borde del área...


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues lo he visto y analizado y había hasta 6 merengues en el borde del área...



Ah, vale, que si un jugador esta al borde del area propia es defensa, ¿no?.

Joder, pues por esa regla de 3, el Atletico juega con 10 defensas porque hasta Joao, Morata o Griezman se tiran mas tiempo defendiendo en nuestro campo que en el area rival...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Me pones al de la ceja loca a entrenar al Atleti y se come un mojón


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador del fúmbol

Y eso es lo que os jode


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ah, vale, que si un jugador esta al bode del area es defensa, ¿no?.
> 
> Joder, pues por esa regla de 3, el Atletico juega con 10 defensas porque hasta Joao, Morata o Griezman se tiran mas tiempo defendiendo en nuestro campo que en el area rival...



Ayer en una acción sin precedentes desde hace 2 temporadas el cholo saco a dos 9puros...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El fúmbol arbitrario es un teatro.

Pones a Ficticius a jugar en el Violencia o el Cerdilla o un equipo de esos y se come un mojón y nadie sabe quién es.

Pero como juega en El Trampas es intocable...


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ayer en una acción sin precedentes desde hace 2 temporadas el cholo saco a dos 9puros...



Si, bueno, cuando ya iba perdiendo 0-2 y quedaban 15 minutos.

Pero, ¿tu sabes cual es en el fondo el problema?.

Que el equipo no sabe atacar. Es un equipo que no entrena para atacar y cuando necesita hacerlo no sabe por muchos delanteros que ponga.

Por eso cuando quedan 15 minutos y pone un monton de atacantes nos limitamos a tocar, tocar y tocar en defensa y si suena la flauta entra algun gol de corner o rebote como ayer o contra el Oporto pero la mayoria de las veces pasa como contra el Leverkusen, Villareal o anoche, que no nos da para remontar.

No metemos un gol de jugada que no sea de rebote ni de casualidad.

Quitando los milagros del Getafe y el Celta el resto de dias no hemos sido capaces de meter un gol de jugada que no sea de rebote y de chiripa.

Villareal 0-2.
R. Sociedad 1-1. Gol de rebote de corner.
Valencia 0-1. Gol de rebote en un defensa.
Madrid 1-2. Gol de corner de chiripa con el hombro.
Oporto. 1-2. Goles de rebote de Hermoso y de corner de Griezman.
Lverkusen 0-2.

5 goles en 6 partidos y ni uno un gol normal de jugada elaborada.

Es LAMENTABLE se mire como se mire.

NO SABEMOS ATACAR PORQUE NO SE ENTRENA.

O tenemos suerte y se pone el partido de cara muy pronto como contra Getafe y Celta (aunque aqui tuvimos mucha suerte porque tuvieron 2 mano a mano con 0-0...) o nos es casi imposible marcar y ganar.

Y eso es culpa de la MIERDA de entrenador que tenemos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

lo de las arbitrariedades lo dejamos al márgen porque es un tema del que no se puede hablar en el fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

En las ruedas de prensa los jugadores tienen órdenes de no menciinar arbitrariedades

hay miedo o algo. 

Son tiempos oscuros pa el fúmbol


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

ayer, na más comenzar el partido, le hacen una falta broootal a Joao, el Cholo levanta los brazos y el arbitrario sale corriendo como fiera hacia el Cholo y le amenaza con expulsarle.

Eso pa empezar el partido

es tremendo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

eso de empezar un partido el arbitrario amenazando con expulsar al Cholo lo hemos visto esta temporada en varios partidos

jajajaja

El fúrbol arbitrario es el horror


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

El Cholo es el entrenador más sancionado de la historia del Fúrbol arbitrarieado


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

os disteis cuen o k?

no habían pasado ni 10 minutos y el arbitrario ya había amenazado al cholo

os acordáis na más empezar la temporada? contra quién fue? nos hacen una falta broootal, el arbitrario no la señala, el cholo levanta los brazos y el arbitrario para el partido, cruza to el campo, se acerca al Cholo y le amenaza con expulsarle. Y luego amenaza a dos jugadores del Atleti con expulsarles, to en los 5 primeros minutos...

arbitrarios de las peñas merengues

Sólo se lo hacen al Atleti por su pecado original


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Alguien se imagina que un arbitrario amenace a Ancielotti?

ni de coñe, no hay huevor. Expulsan al arbitrario de La Lija


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, bueno, cuando ya iba perdiendo 0-2 y quedaban 15 minutos.
> 
> Pero, ¿tu sabes cual es en el fondo el problema?.
> 
> ...



Autobús villareslense,gol con la mano de la real..autobús de la real...autobús Valenciano..


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es echar a la rata que tenemos ya mas de 10 años en el banquillo.
> 
> Con los jugadores que tenemos otro entrenador haria maravillas.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, pa quedarnos como estamos mejor cambiar el sistema, poner una vela a San Judas Tadeo y rezar para que se les pase la gilipollez un AÑO de estos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

Fijaos bien. El Cholo recibe amenazas arbitrarias en casi todos los partido de La Lija, igual que los jugadores del Atleti. En cuanto protestan por arbitrariedades, faltas reiteradas y brootales no sancionadas, son amenazados por arbitrarios con expulsión. Sólo se lo hacen al Atleti.


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Autobús villareslense,gol con la mano de la real..autobús de la real...autobús Valenciano..



Que si, que si, que la culpa siempre es de los demas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que si, que si, que la culpa siempre es de los demas...



Jugar contra el atletico le da a ciertos rivales unm +20 en fuerza agilidad y demas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

habría que aser un bidrio guapo de arbitrarios amenazando al Cholo con expulsión y expulsándole de forma arbitraria. quedaría guapo el vidrio y daría pa un rato.


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Desde luego, pa quedarnos como estamos mejor cambiar el sistema, poner una vela a San Judas Tadeo y rezar para que se les pase la gilipollez un AÑO de estos.



Viendo aficionados como el que he citado en mi anterior mensaje y otros muchos que pululan por este foro es complicado que se pase la gilipollez y nos libremos de la lacra de la rata del cholo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

un bidrio de arbitrarios sancionando al Cholo con el himno de El Trampas de banda sonora


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

un bidrio guapo de jugadores del Atleti siendo sancionados con tarjetas rojas

jajajaja


----------



## Artorias (19 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Jugar contra el atletico le da a ciertos rivales unm +20 en fuerza agilidad y demas...



Si, claro que si. El Leverkusen se ultramotiva cuando juega contra nosotros, ¿quien no conoce la ancestral rivalidad entre nuestros equipos?...

Todos, absolutamente todos los equipos se ultramotivan contra nosotros y salen a jugar mejor.

El que nosotros seamos una mierda de equipo, lo cual provoca que cualquier panda de matados que juegue con nosotros parezca el Brasil de Pele, ni se contempla...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2022)

De El Trampas no se puede aser bidrio de jugadores viendo la roja porque no reciben tarjetas rojas

jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, claro que si. El Leverkusen se ultramotiva cuando juega contra nosotros, ¿quien no conoce la ancestral rivalidad entre nuestros equipos?...
> 
> Todos, absolutamente todos los equipos se ultramotivan contra nosotros y salen a jugar mejor.
> 
> El que nosotros seamos una mierda de equipo, lo cual provoca que cualquier panda de matados que juegue con nosotros parezca el Brasil de Pele, ni se contempla...



bueno vease el celta la real todo el año pasado...o el año de la liga de hace 2 temporadas


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*Diferencias a la vista*


----------



## Artorias (20 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno vease el celta la real todo el año pasado...o el año de la liga de hace 2 temporadas



Que si hombre, que si, que todos los partidos que el Atletico no gana son por culpa de que todos los arbitros estan contra nosotros y de que todos los equipos nos tienen una especial mania y se esfuerzan mas contra nosotros que contra el resto de equipos.

Elche, Celta, Osasuna, Rayo, Getafe, TODOS, absolutamente TODOS tienen marcado en rojo en el calendario el partido contra el Atletico para esforzarse especialmente mucho mas que en el resto de partidos.

Ah!, y en Champions pasa lo mismo, lo que explica que, practicamente, en el ultimo año y medio SOLO HAYAMOS GANADO UN PUTO PARTIDO EN CASA.

El hecho de que NO JUGUEMOS UNA MIERDA, DE QUE DE ASCO VER UN PARTIDO DEL ATLETICO, DE QUE NO LE METAMOS UN GOL NORMAL NI AL ARCO IRIS (como te he argunmentado en mi anterior mensaje) no tiene nada que ver, la culpa es SIEMPRE de los arbitros y de que el resto de equipos se emplean con especial saña contra el Atletico y contra "pobre" Cholo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que si hombre, que si, que todos los partidos que el Atletico no gana son por culpa de que todos los arbitros estan contra nosotros y de que todos los equipos nos tienen una especial mania y se esfuerzan mas contra nosotros que contra el resto de equipos.
> 
> Elche, Celta, Osasuna, Rayo, Getafe, TODOS, absolutamente TODOS tienen marcado en rojo en el calendario el partido contra el Atletico para esforzarse especialmente mucho mas que en el resto de partidos.
> 
> ...



En efecto así es ..aún recuerdo la cantidad de hostias que el Getafe nos da todos los años...lo llamo el síndrome del matagigantes...


----------



## Artorias (20 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En efecto así es ..aún recuerdo la cantidad de hostias que el Getafe nos da todos los años...lo llamo el síndrome del matagigantes...



Claro, claro, todos los equipos, ya sea en Liga, Champions, Copa o lo que sea, tienen el sindrome de matagigantes con el Atletico pero no con el Madrid o Barcelona, ¿no?.


----------



## xilebo (20 Sep 2022)

*¿En qué mesa come ahora?*


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2022)

Y la liga, por que solo mira lo del atléti???


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Griezmann, ¿y ahora qué?


Antoine Griezmann fue de los pocos jugadores del Atlético que salió reforzado, si eso es posible en la derrota, en el pasado derbi del Metropolitano. El francés se estrenaba en el




www.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Griezmann, ¿y ahora qué?
> 
> 
> Antoine Griezmann fue de los pocos jugadores del Atlético que salió reforzado, si eso es posible en la derrota, en el pasado derbi del Metropolitano. El francés se estrenaba en el
> ...



El.marca ni sirve de papel higiénico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

Gran oportunidad para derroir al Sevilla.ahora que Monchi y Lopetegui están a hostia limpia..


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Oct 2022)

El *once del Atlético* está confirmado: *Oblak; Nahuel, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Llorente, Witsel, Koke, Saúl; Cunha y Morata.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

Bien juega el central INUTIL frances en el sevilla..si el negro


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

El sonido del canal de La Liga se oye como una mierda como si tuvieses mal sintonizada una FM? O es mi pacotele? Pero es curioso, por qué cambio de canal en el Orange y los demás se oyen bien.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

¡Sí, joder sí, vuelve Morata! 

PD Joao Felic al banquillo


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El sonido del canal de La Liga se oye como una mierda como si tuvieses mal sintonizada una FM? O es mi pacotele? Pero es curioso, por qué cambio de canal en el Orange y los demás se oyen bien.



Menos mal q el Atleti es Dazn...hijos de puta los de la liga


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)

No me lo creo defensa de 4 y Witsel mandando


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

Hellas Verona vs Udinese: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Hellas Verona vs Udinese live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the Serie A game between these two teams.




live6.footybite.cc


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Primera de Molina...


----------



## destrozo (1 Oct 2022)

Aúpa Atleti


----------



## xilebo (1 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Sí, joder sí, vuelve Morata!
> 
> PD Joao Felic al banquillo



Y de paul en su casa


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y de paul en su casa



En su casa no, creo que anda por ahí de fiesta en una gala musical con la golfilla de su novia.


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El sonido del canal de La Liga se oye como una mierda como si tuvieses mal sintonizada una FM? O es mi pacotele? Pero es curioso, por qué cambio de canal en el Orange y los demás se oyen bien.



No se, yo lo veo en plan patapalo


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (1 Oct 2022)

Gool de llorente, milagro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)

bastardos de Marca el apagón de llorente a mamarla


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

El Atleti no tiene problemas en las primeras partes, los tiene tras el descanso


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Nos los estamos comiendo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Esto si me recuerda a mi Atleti, veremos si aguantamos


----------



## Octubrista (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos los estamos comiendo.



Muy flojo el Sevilla, no creo que todo sea mérito del Atlético.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos los estamos comiendo.



Hay que matar estos partidos y encima de paso hvndes al Zevilla


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Jajaja como pitan los guarros


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)

es merito de un equipo bien plantado en el campo y sin experimentos del cholo


----------



## Octubrista (1 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay que matar estos partidos y encima de paso hvndes al Zevilla



Hay que cerrarlo y que ambos piensen en la Champions.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Pitidos a sus propios jugadores jajajajaj


----------



## xilebo (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos los estamos comiendo.



Tampoco el rival da pa mas. Suena Michel


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pitidos a sus propios jugadores jajajajaj



Típico de gitanos


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Muy flojo el Sevilla, no creo que todo sea mérito del Atlético.



Asco es titular...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Primera cagada de Witsel en liga


----------



## Octubrista (1 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tampoco el rival da pa mas. Suena Michel



Están para que el enterrador Lotina entierre al Sevilla como hizo con del Depor.


----------



## barullo (1 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Típico de gitanos



Y de cuernitos


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Teniamos que ir 0-3 pero ya sabemos como le funciona la cabeza al capitan...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Teniamos que ir 0-3 pero ya sabemos como le funciona la cabeza al capitan...



Hombre 0-3 con un solo tiro a puerta se antoja complicado...
Pero si hay que matarlo en la segunda parte prontito o se puede complicar.

PD; 2 a puerta si cuentas el gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

suerte que no esta mañaco mir


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Hombre 0-3 con un solo tiro a puerta se antoja complicado...
> Pero si hay que matarlo en la segunda parte prontito o se puede complicar.
> 
> PD; 2 a puerta si cuentas el gol



Pero han hecho varias jugadas por la banda derecha peligrosas...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero han hecho varias jugadas por la banda derecha peligrosas...



Si si, y además ya se están animando los tanos


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Octubrista (1 Oct 2022)

Golazo de Morata.

Una banda el Sevilla.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Bueno bueno Morata picandola y todo hahahaha


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

Nada como ver al Zevilla hvndido en la mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

hhuas huas ,, y es lo que pasa al sevilla cuando no tienes centrales...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jugandon a la contra


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Mas pitidos jajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mas pitidos jajajajaja



Vender para sacar mortadelos a corto plazo a principios de temporada es la planificación deportiva que se obtiene


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

La que le han salvado de Grisman


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

El tercero de Correa nostaría mal


----------



## Octubrista (1 Oct 2022)

Perdona en exceso el Atleti y ya está sudando Oblack.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

vaa sale diego costa y le anulan un assitencia de gol


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> vaa sale *diego costa* y le anulan un assitencia de gol



Me svpongo que te refieres a ese que no jvega con el Atleti y tampoco con Portvgal, sale ahora


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

Nahuel Molina is down


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Que fallon esta Grizzi hoy de cara a puerta...
Mucho mejor en salida de balon.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Oct 2022)

sacabó


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Partido serio.
La pena es que el Sevilla no se vaya con 4 goles.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)

podían haberse llevado otros 3 mas pero lo mejor la sensación de seguridad que hacia miles que no veíamos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Partido serio.
> La pena es que el Sevilla no se vaya con 4 goles.



mejor un rival menos que todos los años nos amenazaba la plaza champions..ahora veremos al desgraciado que sustituya a lopetegui,,,sin que lefichen centrales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> podían haberse llevado otros 3 mas pero lo mejor la sensación de seguridad que hacia miles que no veíamos



menos cuando jugamos en alemania que se nos va la cabeza...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Oct 2022)

Es una vergüenza que las putas cámaras en este país tengan betada a la afición del Atlético de Madrid cuando juega fuera de casa...os acordáis de la última vez que les enfocaron? Yo no.


----------



## 4motion (1 Oct 2022)

Ha empezado tonto tegui a decir la palabra "DINÁMICAS"?

ADIÓS JULEN. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Oct 2022)

Parese que el arbitro no apretó ayer lo suficiente en el cuernabeu


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Parese que el arbitro no apretó ayer lo suficiente en el cuernabeu



Ese penalti se lo hacen a Morata y ni va al VAR, aun que lo fuese.


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)

*Lo lejos que ha llegado Koke*


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

Unos cuantos golitos del capi.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Unos cuantos golitos del Capi.



No se ve, caratrucha


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No se ve, caratrucha



La Liga tiene betado el foro, pero si lees, verás que pone "Ver en Youtube"


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> La Liga tiene betado el foro, pero si lees, verás que pone "Ver en Youtube"



Nada nada pompero, estás suspendido en insertación


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nada nada pompero, estás suspendido en insertación



Explique ustez pues 

Pero me da que los hijos de puta de la Liga son así de perros, que no dejan postear sus videos fuera de su red, sin más.


----------



## Artorias (3 Oct 2022)

Joder, que puta casualidad que el mejor partido de la temporada haya sido poniendo una alineacion logica con 4 defensas y la gente jugando en su posicion (Witsel de mediocentro, Llorente de mediocampista, Reinildo y Nahuel de laterales, etc...), cosa que muchos llevabamos reclamandole al "mejor entrenador del mundo" desde hace un monton de tiempo...

Igual de haber hecho antes no hubieramos tirado la liga a la basura antes de terminar septiembre y no estariamos con el agua al cuello en la Champions...

Ya solo falta que quite al paquete de Koke y ponga a Lemar y ponga a Carrasco por Saul.

La pareja de delanteros me la suda quien ponga mientras funcione porque son todos, Morata, Cunha, Correa, Griezman y Joao, muy buenos, aunque creo que el que puede ser un jugadorazo de futuro si se le dan minutos es Cunha.

Ahora solo queda esperar y ver si la rata ha aprendido la leccion y se deja de polladas de jugar con 5 defensas con Witsel y Reinildo de centrales y carrileros que no lo son y no juegan bien en esa posicion (ni Llorente, ni Carrasco, ni Saul, ni Nahuel son carrileros).


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Joder, que puta casualidad que el mejor partido de la temporada haya sido poniendo una alineacion logica con 4 defensas y la gente jugando en su posicion (Witsel de mediocentro, Llorente de mediocampista, Reinildo y Nahuel de laterales, etc...), cosa que muchos llevabamos reclamandole al "mejor entrenador del mundo" desde hace un monton de tiempo...
> 
> Ya solo falta que quite al paquete de Koke y ponga a Lemar y ponga a Carrasco por Saul.
> 
> ...



Pero te has enterado de que Savic y Giménez llevaban lesionados más de 1 mes y que entre los demás centrales no hay ni uno de garantías?

Osea tu idea era un Nahuel-Felipe-Hermoso-Reinildo? Madre de dios...

Contra el Sevilla si sacas a Carrasco por Saul nos comemos tres mierdas, solo hay que ver como salió después, a medio gas. Saul puede ser peor técnicamente pero le echa el triple de huevos y es lo que necesitamos para tener un centro del campo sólido.

Lemar está lesionado también. Y Koke dio una asistencia y hizo el mejor partido en lo que va de temporada.


----------



## Artorias (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pero te has enterado de que Savic y Giménez llevaban lesionados más de 1 mes y que los demás centrales no hay ni uno de garantías? Contra el Sevilla si sacas a Carrasco por Saul nos comemos tres mierdas, solo hay que ver como salió después, a medio gas, Saul puede ser peor técnicamente pero le echa el triple de huevos y es lo que necesitamos para tener un centro del campo sólido. Leman está lesionado también. Y Koke dio una asistencia y hizo el mejor partido en lo que va de temporada.



Mejor poner a Hermoso, Felipe o a un central del filial que juegue en su posicion que desprovechar jugadores poniendolos donde no saben jugar y se desaprovechan sus virtudes como ha pasado con Witsel, Reinildo, Nahuel (al que ya se estaba crucificando sin siquiera haberle dado la oportunidad de jugar 2 partidos seguidos en su posicion de lateral y no de carrilero), Llorente, Carrasco o Saul hasta ahora.

Carrasco esta desmotivado y no rinde porque no lo pone en su posicion y esta hasta las pelotas, exactamente igual que esta empezando a estar Llorente y exactamente por el mismo motivo por el que se largo Saul al Chelsea.

Y lo de Koke, pues logico que hiciera el mejor partido de la temporada, despues de las mierdas que lleva haciendo desde agosto no era complicado hacerlo algo mejor...

A los hechos me remito.

3 de octubre, ni diez jornadas de liga y estamos descartados para ganarla y fuera de Champions...

Y en la Champions con el agua al cuello que como la cagemos mañana estamos con un pie y medio fuera.


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mejor poner a Hermoso, Felipe o a un central del filial que juegue en su posicion que desprovechar jugadores poniendolos donde no saben jugar y se desaprovechan sus virtudes como ha pasado con Witsel, Reinildo, Nahuel, Llorente, Carrasco o Saul hasta ahora.
> 
> Carrasco esta desmotivado y no rinde porque no lo pone en su posicion y esta hasta las pelotas, exactamente igual que esta empezando a estar Llorente y exactamente por el mismo motivo por el que se largo Saul al Chelsea.
> 
> ...



Witsel a echo mejores partidos de central, su peor partido claramente fue ayer, claro está que dándole continuidad de Pivote hará mejores partidos sin duda.

Carrasco tiene la cabeza en la Premier y si no en invierno me cuentas.

Por mucho que hubiésemos tenido todos los efectivos disponibles desde la segunda jornada piensas que teníamos opciones para pelear por esta liga?

Koke lleva haciendo mierdas desde agosto por que no es Pivote, es interior, y jugo ahí a causa de que el único que dio buen nivel de central es Witsel.

Igual prefieres despejes de capoeira a lo Felipe en el derbi o prefieres cagadas como la de Hermoso contra el Leverkusen y alguna que otra más.

Menos mal que no eres tú el mister por qué no estaríamos ni en Uefa con ese 11 que propones.

PD: Carrasco juega de carrilero en su selección ya que juegan con 3 centeales...Culpa del Cholo también no?


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Explique ustez pues
> 
> Pero me da que los hijos de puta de la Liga son así de perros, que no dejan postear sus videos fuera de su red, sin más.



Claro andarrios ese tipo de videos están capados y no se pueden insertar en foros

A lo mejor para otro caso dando un rodeo lo encuentras en YT y lo puedes poner pero tendría que ser de otro canal. Pero si tiene derechos de copyright como los de la Liga, la UEFA, la FIFA etc. pues no deja


----------



## Artorias (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Witsel a echo mejores partidos de central, su peor partido claramente fue ayer.



Eso porque lo dices tu.



Nomeimporta dijo:


> Carrasco tiene la cabeza en la Premier y si no en invierno me cuentas.



Carrasco tiene la cabeza en cualquier sitio donde no este la rata como ya le paso cuando se fue a China, como le paso a Saul cuando se fue al Chelsea y como le va a terminar por pasar a Llorente. Es lo que tiene obligar a jugadores ofensivos a jugar de defensas por ser una puta rata miserable.



Nomeimporta dijo:


> Por mucho que hubiésemos tenido todos los efectivos disponibles desde la segunda jornada piensas que teníamos opciones para pelear por esta liga?



Por supuesto.



Nomeimporta dijo:


> Koke lleva haciendo mierdas desde agosto por que no es Pivote, es interior, y jugo ahí a causa de que el único que dio buen nivel de central es Witsel.



Koke lleva haciendo mierdas ya muchas temporadas, no solo desde agosto.



Nomeimporta dijo:


> Igual prefieres despejes de capoeira a lo Felipe en el derbi o prefieres cagadas como la de Hermoso contra el Leverkusen y alguna que otra más.



Prefiero poner gente que jugue en su poscion y no obligar a gente que no es defensa a jugar fuera de su posicion, que solo consigues que no rindan y se encabronen como le paso a Carrasco y Saul en el pasado y como le esta pasando a Carrasco y Saul de nuevo y a Llorente.



Nomeimporta dijo:


> Menos mal que no eres tú el mister por qué no estaríamos ni en Uefa con ese 11 que propones.



El 11 que yo propongo es, con ligeros cambior, precisamente el 11 que puso la rata ayer y que nos hizo hacer el mejor partido de la temporada.

Si consultas mensajes mios en este mismo hilo veras que llevo reclamando jugar con este sistema (4-4-2) y alineacion desde que empezo la temporada:

Oblak

Nahuel-Savic-Gimenez-Reinildo

Lorente-Witsel-Lemar-Carrasco

La pareja de delanteros me la suda, son todos muy buenos, aunque personalmente prefiero a Joao-Griezman

Y no con polladas extrañas de 5 defensas, centrales como Witsel o Reinildo y carrileros como Saul, Carrasco o Llorente.

Y si tienes bajas cambias hombre por hombre, no cambias el sistema ni pones a gente fuera de sus posiciones naturales.


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Eso porque lo dices tu.
> 
> 
> Carrasco tiene la cabeza en cualquier sitio donde no este la rata como ya le paso cuando se fue a China, como le paso a Saul cuando se fue al Chelsea y como le va a terminar por pasar a Llorente. Es lo que tiene obligar a jugadores ofensivos a jugar de defensas por ser una puta rata miserable.
> ...



Lo de Witsel no lo digo yo lo dicen las estadísticas del partido en comparación con los que ha jugado de central. Y vuelvo a repetir con más minutos en el pivote si las lesiones nos respetan estará igual o mejor que de central.

Que si que ese 11 te lo compro teniendo a Giménez y Savic, con Felipe y Hermoso de centrales titulares en 5 partidos no estaríamos ni entre los 10 primeros.

Prefieres a Joao antes que a cualquier delantero del Atleti? Ahí ya lo dijiste todo, un tío que en 4 años en la liga a brillado por su ausencia pero claro las posturaitas en los pases, dos caños y las salidas de tono como el sábado llendose a túnel de vestuario mientras los compañeros celebraban la victoria serán de esas cosas que a ti te encantan, para mi hoy en día es el quinto delantero del Atlético por detrás de Morata, Cunha, Correa y Griezzman.

Y que por mucho que reclames ese 11 la realidad es que esos dos centrales que pones no estuvieron disponibles hasta el sábado pasado pelma.

Y lo de opciones por la liga te lo digo por que la federación no te lo va permitir, no por que no podamos, ya hemos visto un par de robos en la liga este año más que flagrantes empezando por el de la Real Sociedad.

Por cierto con ese medio campo que propones y Llorente teniendo que tapar las carencias defensivas de Nahuel hasta el momento no se quien va defender, Lemar en doble pivote? JAJAJAJA, Carrasco no defiende de carrilero te va defender jugando en banda, todavía si hubiese cambiado a Lemar por Kondogbia si quieres sacar a Koke se podría discutir.

Que si que el Fifa 23 esta de lujo pero la realidad es otra. Se necesita músculo en el medio y, no a "bailarinas" como Lemar en doble Pivote.
Lemar o Carrasco, no puedes meter a los dos en un 4-4-2 compañero.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Witsel a echo mejores partidos de central, su peor partido claramente fue ayer, claro está que dándole continuidad de Pivote hará mejores partidos sin duda.
> 
> Carrasco tiene la cabeza en la Premier y si no en invierno me cuentas.
> 
> ...



no me jodas, Witsel mueve a todo el equipo, está bien ahí donde debe estar.
puestos a elegir creo que felipe-kondo era una pareja de centrales mas que competitivo y no hacer experimentos y poner al ciervo Hermoso.
Saul hizo buen partido el sabado. Coke es mas lento según pasan los años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> no me jodas, Witsel mueve a todo el equipo, está bien ahí donde debe estar.
> puestos a elegir creo que felipe-kondo era una pareja de centrales mas que competitivo y no hacer experimentos y poner al ciervo Hermoso.
> Saul hizo buen partido el sabado. Coke es mas lento según pasan los años.



Ya se que Witsel debe jugar de pivote...Llevo repitiéndolo unos cuantos post, simplemente digo que de momento su despliegue de central fue casi perfecto.

Kondogbia este año no le estoy viendo bien ni en su posicion, como para ponerlo de central y menos al lado de Felipe aka Eddy Gordo 

A ese balón hay q ir de cabeza no haciendo esa mierda que hizo motivo para que no vuelva a jugar y así ha pasado y pasará.

El Cholo lleva jugando con 4 defensas desde que llegó, si estos partidos no lo ha echo, no creo que se por ida de olla suya, si no por la mierda de planificación deportiva de los que se sientan en el palco que están en modo no suelto un duro.

Y lo de Koke es obvio, lo raro sería que según los años corriese más, solo hay ver al derroido CR7 que según algunos eruditos jugaría hasta los 40 a máximo nivel...pero de ahí a decir que es un cojo y que no debe jugar hay un trecho.
Está temporada si sigue de interior con Witsel en el pivote y Llorente en banda nos dará unas buenas alegrías.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya se que Witsel debe jugar de pivote...Llevo repitiéndolo unos cuantos post, simplemente digo que de momento su despliegue de central fue casi perfecto.
> 
> Kondogbia este año no le estoy viendo bien ni en su posicion, como para ponerlo de central y menos al lado de Felipe aka Eddy Gordo
> 
> ...



Felipe las ha liado muy gordas, está para jugar contra el espanyol y poco mas.
Koke tiene 30 y no voy a decir que es un desastre porque hace partidos buenos, pero muy puntuales. Para mi es un jugador mediocre que no sirve para intentar ganar una champions. Kondogbia si le das partidos seguidos seguro que se hace pero el pvto cholo marea al equipo de la ostia. Deberia tener una base que son los 4 defensas mas Witsel y Kondo. A partir de ahí que se haga sus pajas mentales y rote lo que quiera. Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## Nomeimporta (3 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Felipe las ha liado muy gordas, está para jugar contra el espanyol y poco mas.
> Koke tiene 30 y no voy a decir que es un desastre porque hace partidos buenos, pero muy puntuales. Para mi es un jugador mediocre que no sirve para intentar ganar una champions. Kondogbia si le das partidos seguidos seguro que se hace pero el pvto cholo marea al equipo de la ostia. Deberia tener una base que son los 4 defensas mas Witsel y Kondo. A partir de ahí que se haga sus pajas mentales y rote lo que quiera. Es mi humilde opinion.



Si de doble pivote Kondo puede dar buenos partidos pero este año aún no le he visto a su nivel. De central no me termina de convencer.

Esperemos que Giménez y sobre todo Savic aguanten.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Si de doble pivote Kondo puede dar buenos partidos pero este año aún no le he visto a su nivel. De central no me termina de convencer.
> 
> Esperemos que Giménez y sobre todo Savic aguanten.



es que no es central pero mejor que lo que hay si se lesionan me refiero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2022)

Hoy partido ante una Bélgica multicultural....


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hoy partido ante una Bélgica multicultural....



Cada vez que jugamos en Bélgica deberíamos salir con una camiseta conmemorativa recordando a los tercios de Flandes...

Algo así:


----------



## Schenker (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cada vez que jugamos en Bélgica deberíamos salir con una camiseta conmemorativa recordando a los tercios de Flandes...
> 
> Algo así:



Buena idea, apoyo la moción:


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Este año veo una final de Champions Atleti- Manchester City.

El Madrid tiene una buena crisis de identidad. El barça es una estafa que está más pendiente de nuevos patrocinadores (como Spotify), que de fútbol.


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Maldini, el calvo, el que dijo que el Oporto nos iba a ganar en el Metropolitano y que actualmente lleva en champions 0 puntos ha dicho que nos ganará el Brujas y que ya tendríamos suerte en empatar...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Maldini, el calvo, el que dijo que el Oporto nos iba a ganar en el Metropolitano y que actualmente lleva en champions 0 puntos ha dicho que nos ganará el Brujas y que ya tendríamos suerte en empatar...



ni escuches al pvto calbo cancamuso comesoyas lameojetes de los ciervos. tironucable.


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> ni escuches al pvto calbo cancamuso comesoyas lameojetes de los ciervos. tironucable.



Ese tio es un puto meme andante, cuando no había internet te podía colar milongas de jugadores que no conocía ni Dios, pero ahora ya no engaña a nadie


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Este año veo una final de Champions Atleti- Manchester City.*
> 
> El Madrid tiene una buena crisis de identidad. El barça es una estafa que está más pendiente de nuevos patrocinadores (como Spotify), que de fútbol.



Debes estar de broma, ¿no?.

Ojala suceda un milagro y suceda eso que dices pero, siendo realistas, no creo que pasemos ni de octavos. Si nos clasificamos (que tampoco lo veo claro como pinchemos esta noche...) sera como segundo y nos tocara un primero de grupo tipo PSG, City o Bayer que nos mandara a la puta calle, no todos los años vamos a tener la suerte de hacer una mierda de fase de grupos, pasar de milagro de segundos y de que nos toque en octavos otra basura en horas bajas como el United el año pasado al que tambien ganamos de casualidad...

Y mira que, en mi opinion, tenemos equipo para competir con los mejores de Europa (y mas viendo lo que hizo el Villareal la temporada pasada), pero con la mierda de entrenador que tenemos podemos dar gracias de pasar de la fase de grupos....


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Que os parecería esto? Aún que con lemar viniendo de una lesión nose yo...


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Que os parecería esto? Aún que con lemar viniendo de una lesión nose yo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1214547



Esa alineacion es mas que aceptable si quitas a Koke y pones a Carrasco.

Un rombo en el medio campo seria lo ideal con Witsel en el pivote, Carrasco (o en su defecto Saul) por la izquierda, Llorente por la derecha y Lemar de 10.

Eso si, a ver si solucionan el lio que tienen con el Barcelona con el caso Griezman y puede jugar de una puta vez de titular, ya sea de delantero o un poco mas atrasado tal y como esta jugando ultimamente.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Esa alineacion es mas que aceptable si quitas a Koke y pones a Carrasco.
> 
> Un rombo en el medio campo seria lo ideal con Witsel en el pivote, Carrasco (o en su defecto Saul) por la izquierda, Llorente por la derecha y Lemar de 10.
> 
> Eso si, a ver si solucionan el lio que tienen con el Barcelona con el caso Griezman y puede jugar de una puta vez de titular, ya sea de delantero o un poco mas atrasado tal y como esta jugando ultimamente.



A mi me siguen sin convencer Carrasco y Lemar en un mismo 11, poco sacrificio les veo en este tipo de juego de presionar arriba y Koke ahí va, y lo mas importante organiza la presión. Pero bueno para gustos los colores


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A mi me siguen sin convencer Carrasco y Lemar en un mismo 11, poco sacrificio les veo en este tipo de juego de presionar arriba y Koke ahí va, y lo mas importante organiza la presión. Pero bueno para gustos los colores



Es que a mi Koke me desespera, no puedo con el.

Me parece el tipico jugador que ni defiende (no es un Witsel o un Kondogbia) ni hace casi nada relevante en ataque (gente como Lemar, Carrasco, Saul o Llorente aportan mucho mas en esta faceta). No se, lo veo como un jugador que no hace nada relevante, algo asi como el Artur Mello ese que tuvo el Barcelona, un jugador irrelevante que solo sabe ralentizar el juego y dar pases en horizontal. Me sobra del once titular del Atletico y de España.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Es que a mi Koke me desespera, no puedo con el.
> 
> Me parece el tipico jugador que ni defiende (no es un Witsel o un Kondogbia) ni hace casi nada relevante en ataque (gente como Lemar, Carrasco, Saul o Llorente aportan mucho mas en esta faceta). No se, lo veo como un jugador que no hace nada relevante, algo asi como el Artur Mello ese que tuvo el Barcelona, un jugador irrelevante que solo sabe ralentizar el juego y dar pases en horizontal. Me sobra del once titular del Atletico y de España.



Claro por eso tiene el record de partidos jugados en el cluzzz. 
Le ponen por enchufado. 

Y en la selección lo mismo.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Claro por eso tiene el record de partidos jugados en el cluzzz.
> Le ponen por enchufado.
> 
> Y en la selección lo mismo.



Tambien se hincharon a jugar partidos en sus clubes Julio Salinas o Zubizarreta y tambien me parecian unos paquetes.

Y en el Atletico tenemos montones de ejemplos de jugadores con un monton de partidos y que son unos mediocres...

Pero vamos, que es lo que a mi me parece Koke, si tu u otro aficionado opina otra cosa pues genial, para gustos los colores...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Que os parecería esto? Aún que con lemar viniendo de una lesión nose yo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1214547



kita koke y pon kondo


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Ni Kondogbia ni Carrasco ni Lemar tienen el juego táctico de Koke de estar todo el partido colocando a los compañeros, ni de organizar una presión decente, ni absolutamente nada bajo mi punto de vista, pero bueno repito, pa gustos colores.

Pero bueno ya veremos lo que saca el Cholo esta noche, que no creo que ninguno de los que estamos aquí sepamos mas que el de furgol.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Maldini, el calvo, el que dijo que el Oporto nos iba a ganar en el Metropolitano y que actualmente lleva en champions 0 puntos ha dicho que nos ganará el Brujas y que ya tendríamos suerte en empatar...



ese sujeto siempre ha valorado más a todos los equipos extranjeros, excepto al Barssa y Madrid porque es un buen chupapollas, ha ido siempre de snob de mierda ...

Y encima calvo !!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2022)

Brujas equipo con europeos de generación mamadu que corren mucho ..


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Golito de Futre al Brujas hace unos días


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ni Kondogbia ni Carrasco ni Lemar tienen el juego táctico de Koke de estar todo el partido colocando a los compañeros, ni de organizar una presión decente, ni absolutamente nada bajo mi punto de vista, pero bueno repito, pa gustos colores.
> 
> Pero bueno ya veremos lo que saca el Cholo esta noche, que no creo que ninguno de los que estamos aquí sepamos mas que el de furgol.



eso seguro, aquí solo opinamos


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*

*Oblak; Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Llorente, Koke, Witsel, Carrasco; Griezmann y Morata.*

El Cholo Simeone incluye dos cambios con respecto al once de Sevilla. *La gran novedad, la de Griezmann en ataque.También entra Carrasco en la banda izquierda.* Reemplazan a Cunha y Saúl, respectivamente. Además, el técnico argentino mantiene la defensa de cuatro.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*
> 
> *Oblak; Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Llorente, Koke, Witsel, Carrasco; Griezmann y Morata.*
> 
> El Cholo Simeone incluye dos cambios con respecto al once de Sevilla. *La gran novedad, la de Griezmann en ataque.También entra Carrasco en la banda izquierda.* Reemplazan a Cunha y Saúl, respectivamente. Además, el técnico argentino mantiene la defensa de cuatro.



Me gusta.
Y sorprendente cuanto menos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Me gusta.
> Y sorprendente cuanto menos.



grizzi morata podia ser buena dupla


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> grizzi morata podia ser buena dupla



Si, pero la verdad que pensaba que Simeone no iba a sacarle hoy de titular.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Si, pero la verdad que pensaba que Simeone no iba a sacarle hoy de titular.



lo pone de titular en los encuentros importantes parece ser
40 kilos tienen la culpa


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2022)

Cuando yo era pequeñito con el Brujas te cagabas de miedo


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*
> 
> *Oblak; Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Llorente, Koke, Witsel, Carrasco; Griezmann y Morata.*
> 
> El Cholo Simeone incluye dos cambios con respecto al once de Sevilla. *La gran novedad, la de Griezmann en ataque.También entra Carrasco en la banda izquierda.* Reemplazan a Cunha y Saúl, respectivamente. Además, el técnico argentino mantiene la defensa de cuatro.





Nomeimporta dijo:


> Me gusta.
> Y sorprendente cuanto menos.



Muy buen XI...casi el equipo de gala


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2022)

raro que gimenez pueda jugar 2 partidos seguidos sin romperse una friba muscular


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2022)

genial todos los enlaces caidos hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2022)

Los patéticos juegan en un estadio familiar, el de sus mujeres: Brujas.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Vaya mano pita el arbitrucho este...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

0-0 a mverte


Spoiler









FootyBite - The Best Soccer Streams


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, Reddit Football Streams for FREE.




live7.footybite.cc












Regarder Club Brugge Atl. Madrid streaming live Club Brugge vs Atl. Madrid streaming direct


Suivez Club Brugge Atl. Madrid Streaming HD Voir Club Brugge vs Atl. Madrid Live direct Club Brugge vs Atl. Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport99.buzz


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> genial todos los enlaces caidos hoy



Por telegram pon en el buscador: football live streams free


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

No aguanto al Tullido Vikingo de Pignoise de comentarista


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

La ha tenido Morralla


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Llorente is down?


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Gool del brujas


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Putos Mondongos de mierda


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Gol de las brvjas


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Putos Mondongos de mierda



Eso no se defiende así


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

El cholismo si este año pasa de fase va a ser por pena en un grvpo pvtapénico


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

pegajosos son los mamadus


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Oct 2022)

A todo ésto....

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DEL INTERNAZIONALE DE MILANO ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ jEJJEJEJEJEJ


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Le van a dar por el ojt, mejor me voy a poner al Ajax-Napoles que pinta mejor


----------



## Narwhal (4 Oct 2022)

Joder con el Reinildo simulando que le han matado cuando el asesino es él. Qué ridículo. Es un clásico vuestro. Defensa sucio y sinvergüenza. ¿Qué le habéis puesto al chaval para que sea tan guarro? ¿Vídeos de Juanma López o Tomás Reñones?


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Joder con el Reinildo simulando que le han matado cuando el asesino es él. Qué ridículo. Es un clásico vuestro. Defensa sucio y sinvergüenza. ¿Qué le habéis puesto al chaval para que sea tan guarro? ¿Vídeos de Juanma López o Tomás Reñones?



Igual aprendió algo de este en el derbi;


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

El grupo del atleti siempre lo veo q esta al reves


----------



## Octubrista (4 Oct 2022)

El Atleti está sin centrales y se nota.

Hace dos años, tras remontar al Liverpool allá, tenía que haber vendido a Giménez y comprar otro.
Xavik también está para los amistosos hasta la jubilación.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Mucho estaba durando Giménez...


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2022)

El fallo de Morata en ese contraataque de la primera parte es típico de él.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Que mal esta Savic y que mano de Oblak


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Empezando la 2º parte igval que han terminado, mis diec


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2022)

CAAAASIIIIIII GOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El grupo del atleti siempre lo veo q esta al reves
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1215179



Lo llaman Champions lig, pero podría ser perfectametne un grvpo de Uropa Lig


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Carrasco debe salir ya... Menudo partido

Por cierto, cada día me da más asco Rubén Martin, este se ha quitado ya la careta y es vikingo


----------



## Edge2 (4 Oct 2022)

joder


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Carrasco debe salir ya... Menudo partido
> 
> Por cierto, cada día me da más asco Rubén Martin, este se ha quitado ya la careta y es vikingo



Hoy era día de Lemar, Carrasco cuanto antes le vendan mejor.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder



Atletico is down, 2-0 encima jutgla


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Gol de Jvglar


----------



## Octubrista (4 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El Atleti está sin centrales y se nota.
> 
> Hace dos años, tras remontar al Liverpool allá, tenía que haber vendido a Giménez y comprar otro.
> Xavik también está para los amistosos hasta la jubilación.



Me autocito, un desastre de centrales.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Oct 2022)

Jjajjajajajajajajajajaja

Gol del petardo del Juglar.... @artemis 

Muy demigrante.... Pero mucho..... Jajjajajajja


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Otro partidazo del "mejor entrenador del mundo".

Por cierto, el cero a la izquierda..., perdón, Koke, ¿esta jugando?.

Estamos apañados con el "mejor entrenador del mundo" y el jugador "más importante de la historia del Atlético"...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

nos tenrmos que comer a correa el resto del partido joder


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> nos tenrmos que comer a correa el resto del partido joder



Otra de las pedradas del mejor entrenador del mundo...

Correa y el cero a la izquierda (Koke) en el campo y Joao y cunha en el banquillo.

Hay que renovarlo 10 años más y subirle el sueldo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Otra de las pedradas del mejor entrenador del mundo...
> 
> Correa y el cero a la izquierda (Koke) en el campo y Joao y cunha en el banquillo.
> 
> Hay que renovarlo 10 años más y subirle el sueldo.



Cunha esta jugando, el cero a la izquierda hoy se llama Carrasco.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

No estoy entendiendo qué pasa con Joao Felic


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Cunha esta jugando, el cero a la izquierda hoy se llama Carrasco.



Cunha acaba de entrar.

Carrasco al menos ataca y ha tenido 2 tiros peligroso.

El cero a la izquierda es irrelevante como en el 99% de los partidos que juega.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No estoy entendiendo qué pasa con Joao Felic



Que le cae mal al mejor entrenador del mundo.

Es mejor poner al cero a la izquierda o a Koke.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Penalty para el atleti


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que le cae mal al mejor entrenador del mundo.
> 
> Es mejor poner al cero a la izquierda o a Koke.



Ya he dicho mil veces que les hace falta cambiar de entrenador como el comer, no jvegan a nada


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Vaya forma de fallar


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajjajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Gol del petardo del Juglar.... @artemis
> 
> Muy demigrante.... Pero mucho..... Jajjajajajja



Si, parecemos el Apanyol ahh no, que no estamos a 1 punto del descenso

Queda demostrado que Griezmann es mejor jugando los últimos 30 minutos


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, parecemos el Apanyol ahh no, que no estamos a 1 punto del descenso
> 
> Queda demostrado que Griezmann es mejor jugando los últimos 30 minutos



Es el único que ha jugado al fútbol, Carrasco a día de no está ni para China.


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya he dicho mil veces que les hace falta cambiar de entrenador como el comer, no jvegan a nada



Perdona por no haceros caso a los vikingos

MHDP


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya he dicho mil veces que les hace falta cambiar de entrenador como el comer, no jvegan a nada



Yo llevo diciendo eso años.

Hasta que no estemos como el Sevilla este año no nos liberaremos de la rata.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

Y el Napoles ya lleva 6


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

El Atleti ya es el último del grvpo por cierto


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el Napoles ya lleva 6



Y el ultimo de ellos del delantero que tenía que estar aquí en vez del inútil de Morata.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Y el ultimo de ellos del delantero que tenía que estar aquí en vez del inútil de Morata.



Ahora Morata es un inútil también...

Todos son inútiles menos el mejor entrenador del mundo y el cero a la izquierda...


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti ya es el último del grvpo por cierto



Lo mejor que nos puede pasar es ser segundos e intentar ganar la Europa league porque como seamos segundos nos van a golear en octavos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ahora Morata es un inútil también...
> 
> Todos son inútiles menos el mejor entrenador del mundo y el cero a la izquierda...



Un delantero que promedia 10 goles por temporada o ni eso no es un inútil? Has visto la que le tira al muñeco en la primera parte?
No se si eres troll o tonto.

Kondogbia crack mundial también no?


----------



## Octubrista (4 Oct 2022)

El Atleti no merece perder por dos, por oportunidades ha sido superior, los belgas llegaron dos veces y dos pasillitos de la defensa...


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Un delantero que promedia 10 goles por temporada o ni eso no es un inútil? Has visto la que le tira al muñeco en la primera parte?
> No se si eres troll o tonto.
> 
> Kondogbia crack mundial también no?



Que si, que si, todos inútiles (Morata, Joao, Felipe, hermoso, Carrasco, kondogbia, todos) menos el cero a la izquierda y el mejor entrenador del mundo.

Por cierto, ¿ha hecho el cero a la izquierda algún pase en vertical en todo el partido?.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Oct 2022)

Vaya champions que esta haciendo el atleti.

Sera un milagro que pase. Ahora esforzarse pare entrar en Liga Europa


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El Atleti no merece perder por dos, por oportunidades ha sido superior, los belgas llegaron dos veces y dos pasillitos de la defensa...



No se puede tener esa imprecision de cara a puerta derrota totalmente merecida ya sea por dos o por uno.

Yo único que saco en claro hoy es que hay jugadores como Carrasco, Kondogbia, Morata que no deberían jugar en este equipo, Cunha le da doscientasmil vueltas y los otros dejaron de saber jugar al fútbol hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se puede tener esa imprecision de cara a puerta derrota totalmente merecida ya sea por dos o por uno.
> 
> Yo único que saco en claro hoy es que hay jugadores como Carrasco, Kondogbia, Morata que no deberían jugar en este equipo, Cunha le da doscientasmil vueltas y los otros dejaron de saber jugar al fútbol hace mucho tiempo.



Tienen que jugar paquekoke y 10 más.

Por cierto, por casualidad, ¿no habrá sido el cero a la izquierda el que ha perdido el balón en el primer gol dando un mal pase?...


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que si, que si, todos inútiles (Morata, Joao, Felipe, hermoso, Carrasco, kondogbia, todos) menos el cero a la izquierda y el mejor entrenador del mundo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿ha hecho el cero a la izquierda algún pase en vertical en todo el partido?.



Pero tu has visto el partido o te limitas a soltar tu perorata de siempre. Que han echo Carrasco y Kondogbia que no haya echo Koke, al menos este último no está perdiendo balones constantemente. Joao es falta de actitud no de fútbol y bueno de los centrales esos de los que hablas son ya innombrables.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Oct 2022)

El Oporto ha ganado 2-0, últimos y encima con todo en contra, 10/10 al cholismo


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pero tu has visto el partido o te limitas a soltar tu perorata de siempre. Que han echo Carrasco y Kondogbia que no haya echo Koke, al menos este último no está perdiendo balones constantemente. Joao es falta de actitud no de fútbol y bueno de los centrales esos de los que hablas son ya innombrables.



Paquekoke balón de oro.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Paquekoke balón de oro.



Ya lo has demostrado solo, no eres troll, eres tonto


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El Atleti no merece perder por dos, por oportunidades ha sido superior, los belgas llegaron dos veces y dos pasillitos de la defensa...



Habéis ganado la posesió.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Oct 2022)

no si al final acabara clasificandose el sevilla a octavos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Oct 2022)

@artemis 

Jjajajjajajjajaa.... MVP del partido el Juglar ¡¡¡¡ Un descarte del Español ¡¡¡¡¡ Un puto descarte del Español ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajjajajajajaaa...

¡¡¡ Qué vergüenza, Gordo ¡¡¡¡¡ Escóndete y no salgas en unos días... Jjajajajaj


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que si, que si, todos inútiles (Morata, Joao, Felipe, hermoso, Carrasco, kondogbia, todos) menos el cero a la izquierda y el mejor entrenador del mundo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿ha hecho el cero a la izquierda algún pase en vertical en todo el partido?.



es que es brutal como atasca el ataque, siempre pases para atrás. es un lastre.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya lo has demostrado solo, no eres troll, eres tonto



Balón de oro ya y premio al mejor entrenador del mundo a la rata.

Y contrato vitalicio y subida de sueldo para los dos, que se lo han ganado de sobra.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (4 Oct 2022)

Jutglá selección.


----------



## Artorias (4 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> es que es brutal como atasca el ataque, siempre pases para atrás. es un lastre.



Es un cero a la izquierda.

Y me da a mí que en el primer gol el que la caga es el dando un mal pase .


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> @artemis
> 
> Jjajajjajajjajaa.... MVP del partido el Juglar ¡¡¡¡ Un descarte del Español ¡¡¡¡¡ Un puto descarte del Español ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Jjajajjajajajajaaa...
> 
> ¡¡¡ Qué vergüenza, Gordo ¡¡¡¡¡ Escóndete y no salgas en unos días... Jjajajajaj



Joder, pues a ver si le quitais al ciego del puesto de ojeador... Echáis al bueno y jugáis con Puado


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya lo has demostrado solo, no eres troll, eres tonto



Debes estar hablando con un monger, porque le tengo en el ignore, segurante porque es subnormal y vikingo...

MHDP


----------



## qbit (4 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Debes estar hablando con un monger, porque le tengo en el ignore, segurante porque es subnormal y vikingo...



Artorias. Si es del Atleti.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*Simeone: “Me quedo con un montón de cosas positivas que hubo”*

El entrenador del Atlético habló de la segunda derrota en esta Champions y lamentó la falta de acierto de cara a Mignolet, pero cree que ha habido cosas buenas con la que quedarse.

Que partido ha visto simeone ?


----------



## Nomeimporta (5 Oct 2022)

De verdad que esta noche estoy deseando que se vaya el Cholo, venga otro y volver a ver al Atlético en media tabla luchando por entrar en Uefa o ni eso...


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De verdad que esta noche estoy deseando que se vaya el Cholo, venga otro y volver a ver al Atlético en media tabla luchando por entrar en Uefa o ni eso...



Para hacer el ridiculo contra equipos de medio pelo ya tenemos la copa del rey, no hace falta clasificarse para la champions.


----------



## Terminus (5 Oct 2022)

Cholo dimisión


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De verdad que esta noche estoy deseando que se vaya el Cholo, venga otro y volver a ver al Atlético en media tabla luchando por entrar en Uefa o ni eso...



¡Ayba la hostia! no sabía que ya se da este año al Atleti como clasificado de Champions


----------



## Nomeimporta (5 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Ayba la hostia! no sabía que ya se da este año al Atleti como clasificado de Champions



No te lo aseguro para nada, pero viendo la temporada anterior y entrando...a pocas cosas más se pueden optar en este momento.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No te lo aseguro para nada, pero viendo la temporada anterior y entrando...a pocas cosas más se pueden optar en este momento.



El Atleti no es el Barsa, si algo va mal con el Cholo no se van a traer a 4 ó 5 tios en el mercado de invierno, este año no sólo no están ni dispvtando la liga son la incertidvmbre absolvta, a mayores hay el corrvpto mondial en Qagar y te vienen lesiones no previstas, al Atleti el año pasado ya le ganaba el Levante con estrategias parecidas que ya no dan más de sí, el año de gracia del Cholo ya ha pasado y no están realmente tan lejos de la zona media-baja, Lemar ya ni jvega y en Francia pasan de él, Joao hoy ha entrado nada y menos y lo que es mejor, no como delantero, hoy les ha ganado sin contemplaciones el equipo que no sabe ni que es la fase final elminatoria de Champions de una liga menor, no me quiero ni imaginar el tercer torneo de mierda que van a hacer contra equipos de 2ª


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De verdad que esta noche estoy deseando que se vaya el Cholo, venga otro y volver a ver al Atlético en media tabla luchando por entrar en Uefa o ni eso...



lo que ha hecho el cholo es inegable, pero hay ciclos y el suyo está acabando


----------



## Nomeimporta (5 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> lo que ha hecho el cholo es inegable, pero hay ciclos y el suyo está acabando



No lo niego, pero el abismo que veo es muy negro, mas de uno se piensa que viniendo otro esto se convertirá en el Barsa de Guardiola.
La transición será dura, yo al menos ya me estoy haciendo a la idea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

Lo que veo es que si encajamos un gol en contra nos venimos abajo emocionalmente..y más si fallamos penales encima ..
Faltan huevos


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

*Acuerdo inminente por Griezmann*

Atlético y Barcelona siguen avanzando en su diálogo para desbloquear el tema Griezmann. No está cerrado pero se hará en unos días. El Atlético pagará unos 20M€.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Acuerdo inminente por Griezmann*
> 
> Atlético y Barcelona siguen avanzando en su diálogo para desbloquear el tema Griezmann. No está cerrado pero se hará en unos días. El Atlético pagará unos 20M€.



Hace poco me enteré de que Cerezo y Gil quieren vender el club por 1200 kilotones, que es su porcentaje para evitar que los socios americanos se lo queden por entero ya que el club está perdiendo mucho dinero este año y si se plantea una ampliación de capital para cubrir esas perdidas les podrían echar ya que ellos no tendrían fondos para igualarla

¿Y ahora quieren pagar eso por Griezmann? así que no entiendo nada


----------



## Nomeimporta (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hace poco me enteré de que Cerezo y Gil quieren vender el club por 1200 kilotones, que es su porcentaje para evitar que los socios americanos se lo queden por entero ya que el club está perdiendo mucho dinero este año y si se plantea una ampliación de capital para cubrir esas perdidas les podrían echar ya que ellos no tendrían fondos para igualarla
> 
> ¿Y ahora quieren pagar eso por Griezmann? así que no entiendo nada



Que esas dos garrapatas tengan en mente vender el club hay que cogerlo con pinzas, por mucho que diga el caracono en el documental y por muchas informaciones que salgan.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

cuánto decís que cobra el Chulo Cornudone?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1215616



Ese va demasiado rápido para Koke.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> cuánto decís que cobra el Chulo Cornudone?



El mejor pagado de Europa


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El mejor pagado de Europa



jojojojo VRV-TAL


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

*Barça y Atleti se complican la vida*


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Oct 2022)

No entiendo nada...te retiras por precaución para jugar contra el Girona? 









El Atlético volvió a entrenarse, con buenas noticias sobre Giménez


El Atlético de Madrid volvió a entrenarse este miércoles 5 de octubre, tras la derrota sufrida en Brujas, en la tercera jornada de la Liga de Campeones. Una derrota




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jojojojo VRV-TAL



mas lo que le paga Orange por sus anuncios chorras




al final se esta sacando un dinerito asi a lo tonto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mas lo que le paga Orange por sus anuncios chorras
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217069
> 
> ...



El pobre no llega a fin de mes


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El mejor pagado de Europa



En 2017/2018 se quería ir al Inter de Milán. Por eso no se fué.

Es un salario un pelín excesivo, pero es que en España en asuntos futbolisticos TODO es excesivo: los salarios, la repercusión, el resultadismo, la importancia de unos clubs ante otros y un largo etc de cosas que están alrededor del fútbol sobredimensionadas.

No pretendo justificarlo pero no nos hagamos de nuevas ahora ni cruces porque el circo este está montado así en España desde por lo menos la década de los 50. Y si se paga eso es porque genera más todavía.

Este entrenador mal que le pese a muchos (sobretodo rivales) nos ha dado un plus de competitividad que habiamos tenido de siempre pero que habiamos perdido a principios de siglo con una serie de desgracias. Antes de su llegada -y con la sóla excepción de Quique Sánchez Flores que también nos puso las pilas y nos hizo jugar, competir y ganar una Europa League- el club estaba hecho unos zorros y jugar contra el Aleti suponía para los 2 máximos rivales que tenemos en España 6 puntos seguros. Y con él eso se acabó. Se pasó de perder a ganar copas del rey en el cuérnabeu al Madri. Como en este país se tiene tan poquita memoria conviene recalcar ciertos logros que antes eran casi quimeras.

Y aunque es cierto que es mucho dinero tambien es cierto que es junto a Guardiola, Klopp y Conte de esos entrenadores que entrenan dónde quieren y al precio que quieren.

Y ojo para los odiadores profesionales que Luis Enrique va por el mismo camino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

Cuando debuta reguillion?..es que el Nahuel es más malo que la cicuta


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cuando debuta reguillion?..es que el Nahuel es más malo que la cicuta



Pero Reguilon no es lateral izquierdo? xD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En 2017/2018 se quería ir al Inter de Milán. Por eso no se fué.
> 
> Es un salario un pelín excesivo, pero es que en España en asuntos futbolisticos TODO es excesivo: los salarios, la repercusión, el resultadismo, la importancia de unos clubs ante otros y un largo etc de cosas que están alrededor del fútbol sobredimensionadas.
> 
> ...




Te traes un mamadou de técnico, que les enseñe como se entrena en África sin zapatillas y pegándole patadas a neumáticos, en dos meses ganan la liga y les costaría 1000 euros al mes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pero Reguilon no es lateral izquierdo?



La que tiene que debutar es la jaca que le acompaña, no se ha visto el alopecico ese en otra igual.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cuando debuta reguillion?..es que el Nahuel es más malo que la cicuta



ciervos no por favor


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> ciervos no por favor



Pues ya está fichado...te lo comes sí o sí

Yo no conocía la burla que hizo al Aleti antes de que le echaran de la casa del cuerno real

Si los fichajes se resolvieran en referendum yo hubiera votado que no.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Maldini, el calvo, el que dijo que el Oporto nos iba a ganar en el Metropolitano y que actualmente lleva en champions 0 puntos ha dicho que nos ganará el Brujas y que ya tendríamos suerte en empatar...






*Taluec.


*


----------



## artemis (6 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1217329
> 
> 
> *Taluec.
> ...



A ti te ha dolido lo de calvo, que te pasa??? hace años que no te peinas??? Por cierto, el calvo de mierda dijo que el Barcelona ganaba contra el Inter


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> A ti te ha dolido lo de calvo, que te pasa??? hace años que no te peinas??? Por cierto, el calvo de mierda dijo que el Barcelona ganaba contra el Inter


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2022)

De momento no puedo verlo asi id comentando


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

bueno ya disponemos de Grizzi a full


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

se retira koke?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

durará Gimenez 90 mins?


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Joder, pero si es que nuestra defensa hace aguas. Hasta el pateti nos marca.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Vaya asistencia de Griezzman


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

si pero la pusesion es del yirona


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si pero la pusesion es del yirona



Eso no debería ser un problema...en principio.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Correa, as usual


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

El shitty ya va 2-0






Mejor me quedo a la 2º parte del Atleti para ver cómo termina ganando por la mínina a unos flojeras


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Eso no debería ser un problema...en principio.



parece que si


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Joder el Riquelme es bueno, pero parece canterano del Trampas, lleva dos piscinas en media hora 


bubba_zanetti dijo:


> parece que si



Pero si no han tirado a puerta que recuerde...no seamos agoreros jajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Joder el Riquelme es bueno, pero parece canterano del Trampas, lleva dos piscinas en media hora
> 
> Pero si no han tirado a puerta que recuerde...no seamos agoreros jajaja



es que en esta nos cae uno


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> es que en esta nos cae uno



No solemos recibir en primeras partes, sea dicho y nos casquen uno, pero ahora estamos saliendo bien, es cierto que habido 10 min que parecía que el Girona estaba cómodo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

Diego Costa ha debutado hoy con los Wolves


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

coke y correa fuera lemar y felix dentro


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Y otro de Correa


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

vaya cagada del portero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Oct 2022)

Bravo indios... Caña al Gerona... Dos golitos me saben a poco... Venga, apretad...


----------



## Octubrista (8 Oct 2022)

Bien Correa, luchó por un balón, se lo encontró y se lo jugó sin contemplaciones.

Viendo el final de la 1 parte era para preocuparse, hay que cerrarlo ya.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Puede ser más llorón el comentarista de mierda este?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Hombre, gol del Girona.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2022)

Pero quien ha cedido a Riquelme?


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, gol del Girona.



Como no Riquelme jajaja


----------



## Octubrista (8 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, gol del Girona.



Toca sufrir...



Edge2 dijo:


> Pero quien ha cedido a Riquelme?



Pues el pesetero de Gil hijo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

espera que ha salido stuani


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Si es que ya está liada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero quien ha cedido a Riquelme?



Si no va a jugar en el pateti, ¿qué queréis hacer con él?


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Lo único que esta claro es que este equipo sin Griezzman es otro.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Al palo, el Atleti contra las cverdas con el pvto Girona


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

El Girona ha merecido el empate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al palo, el Atleti contra las cverdas con el pvto Girona



El Girona, al contrario que el Patético, es un equipo humilde que juega a tumba abierta, aunque descuide la defensa.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Girona ha merecido el empate.



Hay que reconocerlo, al menos Oblack ha resucitado.




̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Girona, al contrario que el Patético, es un equipo humilde que juega a tumba abierta, aunque descuide la defensa.



Es un equipo que controla Guardiola por medio de representantes de su entorno y su familia, tratan de jugar como el Barça de entonces dentro de sus posibilidades.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Quitas a Witsel y a Griezzman metes a Lemar, Kondogbia y Joao y te cargas el partido.
No se que mierdas hace el Cholo con los cambios últimamente.

Si Joao debe jugar por decreto en verano que le vendan.
Lemar no tiene sangre, tiene horchata, y Kondogbia robando es bueno, pero cada vez que tiene que hacer un control me da un microinfarto.

El único cambio decente Saul, por último Morata intrascendente.

Por otro lado Angelito de 10.


----------



## LMLights (8 Oct 2022)

Siempre sufriendo, veo ya panchitos evangélicos junto al metropolitano


----------



## Octubrista (8 Oct 2022)

Bueno, mal partido, el miércoles contra el Brujas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Oct 2022)

Pues estuve viendo el partido y Koke tanto que se meten con él no desentona nada. 
Cierto que no es el de hace 10 años. 
El que sí queda feo es Joao Felix, no vale para nada ese muchacho.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno, mal partido, el miércoles contra el Brujas.



Mal segunda parte sobre todo, en gran medida por los cambios pensado en el miércoles...



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Girona, al contrario que el Patético, es un equipo humilde que juega a tumba abierta, aunque descuide la defensa.



Mucho jugar a tumba abierta pero seguramente quede cerquita del descenso a final de temporada, y sino acaba ahí será gracias a un canterano de Atleti


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Girona, al contrario que el Patético, es un equipo humilde que juega a tumba abierta, aunque descuide la defensa.



Cero tiros a portería en el 1º periodo, una birria son y Atleti tipos con sverte


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero tiros a portería en el 1º periodo, una birria son y Atleti tipos con sverte



Jojojojo, que webazos tienes para decir que el Atleti son tíos con suerte, lo dices por dos manos de Oblak?, uno de los 3 mejores porteros del mundo


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Estadísticas del partido;




Lo que está claro es que el Atlético bajo su ritmo con los cambios, no se puede estar pensando en el miércoles por qué pasa lo que ha pasado en el segundo tiempo, donde quedó el partido a partido?

Ciertas actitudes de ciertos jugadores ya cansan...creo que no hace falta decir ningún nombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2022)

Al final os habéis quedado con el francés por menos de la mitad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2022)

ala 3 puntos y que lloren los demas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)

el aleti ha ganado por una cagada del portero porque por juego...


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el aleti ha ganado por una cagada del portero porque por juego...



Puedes llamarlo cagada del portero, puedes llamarlo ir bien a la presión...

Yo en la primera parte he visto bien al equipo, es más, el Girona no a tirado a puerta en la primera parte, todo a venido a raíz de los cambios, a partir de ahí el juego muy malo, pero al menos se ha aguantado hoy con un Oblak salvador.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Buenos tiempos, sin duda.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> lo dices por dos manos de *Oblak*?, *uno de los 3 mejores porteros del mundo*



Las cifras reales y no las de Narnia no las estás mirando mvcho no¿?


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las cifras reales y no las de Narnia no las estás mirando mvcho no¿?



Si te basas en cifras únicamente, también podemos decir que Koke es mejor que Modric, ya que lleva más asistencias que él prácticamente en las mismas temporadas en primera, lo cual no sería ser honesto.

Pero vamos que no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dicen los mismos que este año le van a dar el Balón de Oro a Benzema, que también otorgan el premio a los mejores porteros del año.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

Lo último que he mirado es que ya le calzan gol por partido, más que el año pasado, esa valoración, que no es más que eso y es sucjetivo, es de otra temporada que no es la anterior y tiene nombre morvno (más que ruski y a saber qué hacen) y se lo sacaron de la manga hace ná




__





Yashin Trophy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





La defensa es mierda y no digo que tenga la cvlpa Oblak, pero ya no es garantía de nada, el Girona no es la "final" que hay el Miercoles y que esa "final" se la ha creao el propio equipo


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo último que he mirado es que ya le calzan gol por partido, más que el año pasado, esa valoración, que no es más que eso y es sucjetivo, es de otra temporada que no es la anterior y tiene nombre morvno (más que ruski y a saber qué hacen) y se lo sacaron de la manga hace ná
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no hubiese sido por Oblak nos hubiésemos ido de Brujas con 3 o 4...

¿Qué mas da que se haga desde 2019? Lo otorga exactamente la misma revista que otorga el Balon de Oro, ¿uno vale y el otro no? ¿o como?

Puede que Oblak no haya echo sus dos mejores temporadas, pero el menos culpable realmente es el. Aun así sigue estando entre los 3 mejores del mundo, al menos a mi parecer.


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2022)

Dice Pepe Herrero, el azafato veloz de gran hermano, que tiene un canal a pachas con su amigo Coto Matamoros, que este es el último año del Cholo y que el próximo entrenador va a ser Luis Enrique.

Habitualmente nos desprecia en sus comentarios porque es un cuernitos de los talibanes. Tampoco le gusta la selección porque su nación, su reino, es el real madri...

Vaya toalla de país de caines futboleros que tenemos y lo orgullosos que están


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dice Pepe Herrero, el azafato veloz de gran hermano, que tiene un canal a pachas con su amigo Coto Matamoros, que este es el último año del Cholo y que el próximo entrenador va a ser Luis Enrique.
> 
> Habitualmente nos desprecia en sus comentarios porque es un cuernitos de los talibanes. Tampoco le gusta la selección porque su nación, su reino, es el real madri...
> 
> Vaya toalla de país de caines futboleros que tenemos y lo orgullosos que están



Nomeimporta lo que diga un ciervo


----------



## xilebo (11 Oct 2022)

*Griezmann: el Barça se guarda una bala*

El club rojiblanco deberá abonar al azulgrana 20 millones en el caso de que venda al francés por 40 millones o más. El negocio del Atleti en este caso ha sido redondo: lo vendió por 120 millones (más 15). Lo compra por 20 tres años después.


----------



## artemis (11 Oct 2022)

Desde aquí ya denunciamos que el HDLGP del calvo era mala persona e intento robarnos la liga y que los arbitrajes que recibimos tan lamentables no eran casualidad... asi habla el Rubi del Atlético


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)

Luis Rubiales se refirió al Atlético de Madrid en términos despectivos: "Y el patético, dónde?"


Los nuevos mensajes del presidente de la Federación con su entorno incluyen comentarios sobre el club rojiblanco mientras jugaban a enumerar una 'lista negra' de clubes




www.elconfidencial.com





Como tenga que darle un toque al Calvo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Desde aquí ya denunciamos que el HDLGP del calvo era mala persona e intento robarnos la liga y que los arbitrajes que recibimos tan lamentables no eran casualidad... asi habla el Rubi del Atlético



Patético. Me está cayendo bien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al final os habéis quedado con el francés por menos de la mitad



Es una gran cagada. 18+6 en variables y si lo venden por más de 18 la plusvalía pal far$a, cuando al final de temporada lo tenían gratis.


----------



## Terminus (12 Oct 2022)

Luis Enrique se puede morir. 

El cholo que siga aunque me tenga hasta los cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

hoy un partido a las 18,.45 que cojones


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Luis Enrique se puede morir.
> 
> El cholo que siga aunque me tenga hasta los cojones



Opino igual, a exigirle mas al Cholo, pero gentuza que no venga al equipo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Desde aquí ya denunciamos que el HDLGP del calvo era mala persona e intento robarnos la liga y que los arbitrajes que recibimos tan lamentables no eran casualidad... asi habla el Rubi del Atlético



La liga es una estafa desde hace muchos años. Amañada para el Real Mamadouh y el Palancas FC. Que el cholo haya ganado 2 en 10 años es un accidente.


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Oct 2022)

Rueda de prensa antes del partido contra el Brujas - Stefan Savic y Diego Pablo Simeone


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

*Qué resultados le valen al Atlético de Madrid para seguir en Champions y en qué casos quedan eliminados*

El cuadro colchonero necesita sumar al menos siete de los nueve puntos que restan para poder entrar en los octavos de final de la Champions.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hoy un partido a las 18,.45 que cojones



No sé por qué se juega a esa hora pero es buena hora para que lo vean los niños y crear afición


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé por qué se juega a esa hora pero es buena hora para que lo vean los niños y crear afición



Supongo que porque es festivo.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hoy un partido a las 18,.45 que cojones





barullo dijo:


> No sé por qué se juega a esa hora pero es buena hora para que lo vean los niños y crear afición



Obligación contractval, lo tienen que hacer todos, eso de ver al sucnormal del Pablo Bicis hasta las 11 no se estila por Uropa la rica, que recverdo que ya por el norte están deseando ese horario porque a las 18 horas algo más ya es medio de noche sin haber cambao la hora ni ná








Sunrise and sunset times in Amsterdam


Calculations of sunrise and sunset in Amsterdam – Netherlands for octubre 2022. Generic astronomy calculator to calculate times for sunrise, sunset, moonrise, moonset for many cities, with daylight saving time and time zones taken in account.




www.timeanddate.com




Aquí queda una hora de lulz ya:








Sunrise and sunset times in Copenhagen


Calculations of sunrise and sunset in Copenhagen – Denmark for octubre 2022. Generic astronomy calculator to calculate times for sunrise, sunset, moonrise, moonset for many cities, with daylight saving time and time zones taken in account.




www.timeanddate.com


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

*Oblak, Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo, Saúl, Kondogbia, Koke, Lemar, Correa y Griezmann*


Le molan las emociones fvertes

PD EL Juglar titvlar btw


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé por qué se juega a esa hora pero es buena hora para que lo vean los niños y crear afición



Todos los equipos tienen que jugar al menos 1 partido a esa hora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Dios, me estoy imaginando al patético eliminado:


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Napoles gana ya, jijijij









Regarder Atl. Madrid -19 Club Brugge -19 streaming live Atl. Madrid -19 vs Club Brugge -19 streaming direct


Suivez Atl. Madrid -19 Club Brugge -19 Streaming HD Voir Atl. Madrid -19 vs Club Brugge -19 Live direct Atl. Madrid -19 vs Club Brugge -19 liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamon-sport.buzz


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Pero si no habia salido por dior...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

qué tal, amics

cómo está el tema? el Atleti tiene que ganar sí o sí, para no quedar eliminado? O le vale un empate hoy?


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Pues ahi estamos

hay que ganar con gol con la mano si hace falta


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué tal, amics
> 
> cómo está el tema? el Atleti tiene que ganar sí o sí, para no quedar eliminado? O le vale un empate hoy?



le vale el empate...pero tendría que ganar los 2 siguientes


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> le vale el empate...pero tendría que ganar los 2 siguientes



¿y si pierde? out?


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Ojito que enpvja el Brvjas...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿y si pierde? out?



La primera plaza por lo menos, todo depende de lo inútiles que sean los aspirinas y los vendetoallas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿y si pierde? out?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy griezman...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

el pequeño juglar de monyuic está jugando muy bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

bueno, va llegando el atleti


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Napoli 2-0 al Ayax, ojito ahí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué tal, amics
> 
> cómo está el tema? el Atleti tiene que ganar sí o sí, para no quedar eliminado? O le vale un empate hoy?



Todavía no. Está empatado a 3 puntos con otros 2 y quedan 3 partidos.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿y si pierde? out?



Probablemente


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el pequeño juglar de monyuic está jugando muy bien



si le representa alguién del Barsa como Puyolito irá al mundial

ya fuera de coñas es un tío de área con colmillo...yo me le llevaba


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Hay que parar a Correa.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

ay correa jugadonnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Correa que no estamos pa sustos ni regalos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

uuuuuyyyyyyyy


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

vamosss ostias, marcar ya...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Este partido ya lo he visto. Mucho perdonar...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Casi me da un infarto


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Estaba claro que no valía


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

triple órsay


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Ya me están tocando los huevos. El Mujeres ha venido a pasearse.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

oostias que paradon...


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Tienen un porterazo, allí y aquí, ya se ve que cambia resultados.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

¿A qué no sabeis lo que pasa en la 2ª parte si esto acaba a cero en la 1ª?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿A qué no sabeis lo que pasa en la 2ª parte si esto acaba a cero en la 1ª?



tristemente, sí


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

joder el lemar, que tronko...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Oct 2022)

Cómo está agobiando el patético,más les vale meter uno y no llegar a la segunda parte con el 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Lemar ahí con los skills


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

pues ya se ha ido media hora su puta madre


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

antoñitooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

PENALTY!!! ROJA!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

No me lo puedo de creer...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Oct 2022)

Uy uy penalti...ojo que el Atleti está coqueteando con irse al carrer...

Penaltito en mi opinión

No lo va a pitar


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Ea, ya la tenmos liada


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

No es penalty


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

penal !!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> PENALTY!!! ROJA!!!!!



Falta en ataque...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Oct 2022)

Ayayayayay


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Existe contacto y eso... pero al revés


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO ME JODAS. Ya lo decía el himno: Qué manera de roooobar....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

y amarilla al mamadou


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

El Brujas ahora se tiene que cabrear y machacar a estos ladrones.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

no es penal


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Oct 2022)

¡Ojo! ... esta vez el VAR...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Oct 2022)

Por mucho que el del brujas le pise yo no entiendo cómo eso puede interpretarse como falta,el tío solo va corriendo y se encuentra con un pie ahi,ni se le pasa por la cabeza pisar a nadie,debería tomarse como un lance del juego sin más...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> y amarilla al mamadou



me imagino que por piscinas, no?


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Milagro... el VAR haciendo justicia al aleti.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

pelea pelea...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> me imagino que por piscinas, no?



Por que le ha apetecido pero eso no es amarilla...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pelea pelea...



Amarillas innecesarias que terminan pagando


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no es penal



diselo al cansino este que llama ladrones por molestar...dile que se lo guarde para otra ocasión


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Un 2-0 sería justo, pero nada, 0-0.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

Grande el mejor entrenador y más pagado del mundo!!!

Hay que ganar y sale con 5 defensas (Saúl está jugando de carrilero), el cero a la izquierda (koke), un medio centro defensivo y dos "delanteros" que no son delanteros...

Renovación ya y subida de sueldo.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un 2-0 sería justo, pero nada, 0-0.



Claro, como hemos tenido tantas ocasiones claras...

Mejor 5-0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> diselo al cansino este que llama ladrones por molestar...dile que se lo guarde para otra ocasión



¿Como decía el himno? ¡Qué manera de roooobar!!! ¡¡¡Qué manera de sisar!!!! Molestar dice.


----------



## LMLights (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Grande el mejor entrenador y más pagado del mundo!!!
> 
> Hay que ganar y sale con 5 defensas (Saúl está jugando de carrilero), el cero a la izquierda (koke), un medio centro defensivo y dos "delanteros" que no son delanteros...
> 
> Renovación ya y subida de sueldo.



Yo metería a Arteche para subir desde la defensa, y Marina en el centro que mueve bien el balón, con Setién y Landáburu, ya si metes a Abadia y Carmelo lo rompes. Renovación no, que entre el CHOLO joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un 2-0 sería justo, pero nada, 0-0.



Tampoco nos pasemos. Han sido ligeramente mejores que el Brujas, que está haciendo un Madrí en Varsovia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Grande el mejor entrenador y más pagado del mundo!!!
> 
> Hay que ganar y sale con 5 defensas (Saúl está jugando de carrilero), el cero a la izquierda (koke), un medio centro defensivo y dos "delanteros" que no son delanteros...
> 
> Renovación ya y subida de sueldo.



Quitando que es muy amarrategui, la realidad es que sin el cholo volverían a la mediocridad.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Al menos vemos partidazos con emoción, y no los tostones del farsa y el magerit...


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Al menos vemos partidazos con emoción, y no los tostones del farsa y el magerit...



Ahí lo llevas ¿ves? totalmente de acuerdo, pero no celebres goles que son claros fuera de juego, cansaliebres


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahí lo llevas ¿ves? totalmente de acuerdo, pero no celebres goles que son claros fuera de juego, cansaliebres



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

El correa lo que tiene es que esta piradisimo...


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Otra vez, pisachanclas


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Qué desastre! Era un justo 3-0


----------



## LMLights (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dice Pepe Herrero, el azafato veloz de gran hermano, que tiene un canal a pachas con su amigo Coto Matamoros, que este es el último año del Cholo y que el próximo entrenador va a ser Luis Enrique.
> 
> Habitualmente nos desprecia en sus comentarios porque es un cuernitos de los talibanes. Tampoco le gusta la selección porque su nación, su reino, es el real madri...
> 
> Vaya toalla de país de caines futboleros que tenemos y lo orgullosos que están






Octubrista dijo:


> Pues el pesetero de Gil hijo.











Gil Marín sondea a la banca de inversión para vender el Atlético de Madrid


El primer accionista colchonero contacta con distintas entidades financieras de cara a valorar las opciones de vender su participación




www.vozpopuli.com





Una forma de recapitalizar el club es prescindir del cholo, serían 2.5 millones de Euros (nuevo entrenador por 0.5 millones/año), no se si lo de la masa salarial de jugadores incluye cuerpo técnico.









El fondo Ares se reserva un derecho de tanteo para comprar el Atlético de Madrid


El capital americano encabezado por Tony Ressler ostenta una posición bisagra en el futuro del club colchonero, del que Gil Marín sondea desprenderse




www.vozpopuli.com





ESTOY PERDIENDO MI FE CHOLISTA.........quiero beber, y beber, y beber.......


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

correa no da ni una


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Ahora sí me están tocando los huevos.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Engancho con el partido, va 0-0 creo que me he perdido poco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

En realidad no. H


xilebo dijo:


> Engancho con el partido, va 0-0 creo que me he perdido poco



a habido de todo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Engancho con el partido, va 0-0 creo que me he perdido poco



Ha estado muy entretenido... Teníamos que ir 7-0...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Engancho con el partido, va 0-0 creo que me he perdido poco



El VAR lo ha hecho bien, ya te dejo el espoiler


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ha estado muy entretenido... Teníamos que ir 7-0...



Joeee a ver si va a ser el partido del año


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Gil Marín sondea a la banca de inversión para vender el Atlético de Madrid
> 
> 
> El primer accionista colchonero contacta con distintas entidades financieras de cara a valorar las opciones de vender su participación
> ...



Se quieren ir pero nunca se van...es la eterna canción


----------



## LMLights (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Engancho con el partido, va 0-0 creo que me he perdido poco



Va a entrar MORATA

















Iglesia Universal del Reino de Dios. Pare de sufrir / CRÓNICA - RUMBOMX


Eduardo González Velázquez Comienza la mañana dominical y poco a poco se acercan los feligreses al umbral del templo de la Iglesia Universal del Reino de Dios (IURD), conocida popularmente como Pare de Sufrir. “El domingo es un buen día para coincidir con nuestros amigos, que además forman parte...




elrumbo.mx


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee a ver si va a ser el partido del año



El mejor que le he visto en años...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

*Sale Morata*


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Parece que el Cholo hará un triple cambio.

El todo por el todo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece que el Cholo hará un triple cambio.
> 
> El todo por el todo.



Se juega la temporada...


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se juega la temporada...



Media hora... de temporada.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Va a entrar MORATA





Suprimo dijo:


> *Sale Morata*



El que está siendo un bluff este año es el argentino que ha salido con él...

Morata por lo menos lo intenta y alguno enchufa ¿pero ese? valiente muerto en el centro del campo que nos han colocao


----------



## LMLights (12 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Media hora... de temporada.









Señor, Señor, nada más que de sufrir, y de sufrir, que me teneis esclava.........


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

0-0 en el 70', nvnca visto...


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Se perdió calidad con los cambios, falta la aportación de Correa, ya no se llega.

De Paul es un tronquillo.

Cholo rompe el esquema con Cunha.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quitando que es muy amarrategui, la realidad es que sin el cholo volverían a la mediocridad.



Si, si, volveríamos a segunda.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quitando que es muy amarrategui, la realidad es que sin el cholo volverían a la mediocridad.



Con el Cholo les está yendo este año de pvta madrec, ahora están camino de la eliminación...


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo metería a Arteche para subir desde la defensa, y Marina en el centro que mueve bien el balón, con Setién y Landáburu, ya si metes a Abadia y Carmelo lo rompes. Renovación no, que entre el CHOLO joder.



Mucho sarcasmo pero estamos con pie y medio eliminados.

Jajaja, que gracia, principios de octubre y eliminados de la Champions con una mierda de grupo y con la liga pérdida. Solo nos falta tirar la copa con un segunda B como viene siendo costumbre con el "mejor entrenador del mundo".

Renovación y subida de sueldo ya


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Tenía que haber entrado Joao, Cunha sin centradores poco hará.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

joao poseido...


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con el Cholo les está yendo este año de pvta madrec, ahora están camino de la eliminación...



Serian favoritos para ganar la europa league, todo esta controlado  menudo mosqueo de joa felix, ha tirado el peto de calentamiento, ya agoto cambios el cholo


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

A 15 minutos de estar en la puta calle y mete un medio centro por Griezmann y Joao ni un minuto...

Cholo renovación ya.

Jajaja, y aún habrá imbéciles que le defiendan.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joao poseido...



Se ha rebotado y ha tirado el peto delante del banquillo...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Protestas que hacen perder tiempo...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

¿La comadreja va a hacer algo?


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

El bruja se queda con 10, igual q el dia del oporto


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

Un puto crack el mejor entrenador del mundo.

A 10 minutos de estar eliminado de Champions y jugando con 5 defensas y 2 mediocentros.

Un puto genio la rata.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, si, volveríamos a segunda.



No sé si tanto, pero equipo de media tabla y como mucho EL seguro.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Mamadou random al carrer...


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Expulsado un moreno belga.

A ver si se aprovecha.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿La comadreja va a hacer algo?



Pues mira, el Brvjas con 10


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El bruja se queda con 10, igual q el dia del oporto



No dirán que no les ponen facilidades.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé si tanto, pero equipo de media tabla y como mucho EL seguro.



Que si, que si, suerte tendríamos de no desaparecer.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No dirán que no les ponen facilidades.



Para nada, te voy poniendo ya el descuento


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Expulsado un moreno belga.
> 
> A ver si se aprovecha.



queda poquisimo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Vamooooooooooooooossss


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> queda paquisimo



Ficsed


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamooooooooooooooossss



Paradon del portero del brujas, la ha tenido morata


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Menuda oportunidad, al menos nos hemos cargado al portero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Oct 2022)

Jjajajajjajjjjajajaja...

Morralla paquete ¡¡¡¡ @artemis


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

tiro al muñeco su puta madre


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

TEndran que poner 10 minutos al menos ...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Sólo Morralla le enchvfaría al portero un balonazo en la cara


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> tiro al muñeco su puta madre



Mira que tenia toda la porteria Morata


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

ese portero dando la cara por su equipo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEndran que poner 10 minutos al menos ...



5 solo?


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

5 minutos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

¿El Brujas qué cojones hace?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

joooooooooooooooder


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEndran que poner 10 minutos al menos ...



Pues solo 5 min


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ese portero dando la cara por su equipo



Es como lo de Runigger de ayer pero al revés


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEndran que poner 10 minutos al menos ...



Nos hacía falta otro partido entero o más


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Y otra salvada


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

Miñolé


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Oct 2022)

Menudo crack esta hecho el portero del Brujas


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Enorme el portero belga, van a comprarlo a precio de oro algún grande.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

pvto portero


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sólo Morralla le enchvfaría al portero un balonazo en la cara



que se joda el portero a todo esto


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mira que tenia toda la porteria Morata



Tampoco te pases...habia que tirar y ha ido ahi, a la geta...nadie tiene en la bota un punto de mira...ni los tuyos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

no me lo puedo creer, el mejor partido...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

que suba oblak a rematar


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco te pases...habia que tirar y ha ido ahi, a la geta...nadie tiene en la bota un punto de mira...ni los tuyos



Estaba a 1 metro...


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

como se tiran las brujas estas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

Me voy a cagar en tó


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

vamonos al hilo del farsa, al menos que haya humor esta noche...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

¡Toma ya! El patético sigue igual de mal y me llevo 12 euritos.

Echo en falta a @bob_el_esponjas para acompañarme en el troleo.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no me lo puedo creer, el mejor partido...



Jugaron como nunca, empataron como siempre


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estaba a 1 metro...



por eso mismo: tiras y a lo que salga...el portero tapa bien porque se lo come literalmente en to la geta


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no me lo puedo creer, el mejor partido...



Este partido lo vi ya contra el que mea colonia... el city 30' bajo el larguero.

Bueno, a ver qué hacen el Leverkusen y el Oporto, y se verá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> vamonos al hilo del farsa, al menos que haya humor esta noche...



Hubiera estado bien doble sesión de humor.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

hay caso Joao?


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

El Nopoles y el Ajax con 6 goles, igvalito que aquí


----------



## Octubrista (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> vamonos al hilo del farsa, al menos que haya humor esta noche...



Vamos a ver si la Xavinetta arranca o no


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco te pases...habia que tirar y ha ido ahi, a la geta...nadie tiene en la bota un punto de mira...ni los tuyos



Joe un poco mas de precision, golpeando mas arriba la hubiera metido. Ya, los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrera


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

RENOVACIÓN YA Y SUBIDA DE SUELDO.

Después de los dos partidazos con el Gerona y el Brujas lo merece.

Y el cero a la izquierda titular de por vida.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Oct 2022)

vamos pal jailo del mejor equipo de catalunha


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hay caso Joao?



Se ha cabreado por no salir, una falta de respeto a sus compañeros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hay caso Joao?



Desde hace 4 años. El niñato no ha demostrado nada. Nos hacen un favor si este tío sigue ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vamos pal jailo del mejor equipo de catalunha



El Espanyol y el girona no juegan hoy.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

Lo más triste es que haya gente que crea que hoy hemos jugado bien.

Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Desde hace 4 años. El niñato no ha demostrado nada. Nos hacen un favor si este tío sigue ahí.



Joao renovacion


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe un poco mas de precision, golpeando mas arriba la hubiera metido. Ya, los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrera



Eso se bvsca a ras de svelo, esto no es balonmano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joao renovacion



La mejor noticia para el Madrí.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hay caso Joao?



Joao es un indolente y un vagonetas...si se tiene que enfadar con alguién es con él mismo por perro

yo también le sentaba, que ya está bien de tocarse la polla en el campo...mejor te la tocas en el banquillo, chico listo


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

No tuvo una oferta del United por Joao???


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Eso se bvsca a ras de svelo, esto no es balonmano



Si es verdad, un balonazo hacia abajo y pa dentro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo más triste es que haya gente que crea que hoy hemos jugado bien.
> 
> Pa mear y no echar gota.



koke y correa sobran hace muchos años y deja a witsel en el banco.
en fin los mareos del cholo


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

Mignolet se ha cascado partidazo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Mignolet se ha cascado partidazo



el hijo de perra


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si es verdad, un balonazo hacia abajo y pa dentro



Es que no podemos decir que esto sea una postvra natvral de tiro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

y aun asi estamos segundos de grupo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y aun asi estamos segundos de grupo



interesa que empaten porto y leverkusen no?


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que no podemos decir que esto sea una postvra natvral de tiro...



Tiras como te pilla...parece que habéis nacido ayer


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

Vamos al lio....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> interesa que empaten porto y leverkusen no?



Que se destrozan mutuamente


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

*Cinco señalados ante el Brujas*

Simeone optó por un once sin nueve y terminó con dos puntas. Aunque el equipo estuvo espeso, hubo ocasiones de todos los colores, pero sobró ansiedad. Oblak no fue exigido. João Félix, sin minutos.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

El Oporto va ganando


----------



## artemis (12 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajajajjajjjjajajaja...
> 
> Morralla paquete ¡¡¡¡ @artemis



Jopvta no esperes a que acabe el partido para poner tus frases


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Oporto va ganando



Penalti pàra que empaten, meh


----------



## t_chip (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No tuvo una oferta del United por Joao???



Se pagó demasiado por Joao.
Nadie te va a dar tanto, y no se le ha sacado rendimiento.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LMLights (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cinco señalados ante el Brujas*
> 
> Simeone optó por un once sin nueve y terminó con dos puntas. Aunque el equipo estuvo espeso, hubo ocasiones de todos los colores, pero sobró ansiedad. Oblak no fue exigido. João Félix, sin minutos.



No es ansiedad, se marean con esas camisetas, ahí teneis la razón de todo. Desde mi barra de bar........


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

Ha encajado gol el Brujas en esta liguilla???


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ha encajado gol el Brujas en esta liguilla???



no


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> n
> 
> no
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225277



BROOOOOOOVVVVTTTAAAAAL


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Se pagó demasiado por Joao.
> Nadie te va a dar tanto, y no se le ha sacado rendimiento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Joao en cuanto fiche por un equipo con un entrenador de verdad y no una RATA CAGONA va a ser de los mejores del mundo.

Joao en un City, un Madrid o un Barcelona sería de los mejores del mundo, por eso esos equipos jamás tendrán la mierda de basura que tenemos nosotros en el banquillo.


----------



## Hero of the day (12 Oct 2022)

La Europa League va a estar reñida este año


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Oct 2022)

Geri haciendo aguas


----------



## Suprimo (12 Oct 2022)

Leverkusen 0 - Oporto 3

Pero le que pone avtobses para que empaten a cero con el Atleti es el Oporto...


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Joao en cuanto fiche por un equipo con un entrenador de verdad y no una RATA CAGONA va a ser de los mejores del mundo.
> 
> Joao en un City, un Madrid o un Barcelona sería de los mejores del mundo, por eso esos equipos jamás tendrán la mierda de basura que tenemos nosotros en el banquillo.



Pues a ver si es prontito.


----------



## Artorias (12 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pues a ver si es prontito.



Si, rata cagona renovada de por vida y Joao fuera.

Y de propina que el cero a la izquierda juegue por decreto hasta los 50 años. Hasta la rata lo ha quitado hoy nada más empezar la segunda parte de lo lamentable que es.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, rata cagona renovada de por vida y Joao fuera.
> 
> Y de propina que el cero a la izquierda juegue por decreto hasta los 50 años. Hasta la rata lo ha quitado hoy nada más empezar la segunda parte de lo lamentable que es.



pERO QUÉ HABLAS SI jf ES un mierdas que no tiene actitud de crack sino de posturitas y de frustrado. 
El Cholo será más o menoss cagón pero JF ni es profesional siquiera.

Si JF jugara en el Trampas no le darían tandas patadas eso si.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ha encajado gol el Brujas en esta liguilla???



ya es equipo que lo para todo..pero luego caera 0 a 8 cuando le toque el bayern


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Oct 2022)

Me hacen gracia los anticholo...

El Atleti es un equipo que no ficha una mierda, tenemos de 9 a MOrata, tocate los cojones, mientras otros tienen a Benzema, Haaland, Mbape, Lewandoski. 

Quién coño tiene que meter los goles? Correa, no me jodas. 

Pero es que no ficha ni 9s ni 10s, no ficha una mierda, se gasta casi cero a nivel de un Watford en gasto neto, lo que entra por lo que sale, así quieren un equipo campeón? 
De qué? 

Y la culpa la tiene el Cholo... una polla.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> koke y correa sobran hace muchos años y deja a witsel en el banco.
> en fin los mareos del cholo



que Correa sobre qué hablas? 
Si es el que más huevos le echa y encima marca goles. 

El anticholismo es una enfermedad mental.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que no podemos decir que esto sea una postvra natvral de tiro...



Morata necesita fallar 4 para meter una. 
Por eso no le quiso ni la Juve ni el Chelsea .
Es un delantero para el Sevilla o Valencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me hacen gracia los anticholo...
> 
> El Atleti es un equipo que no ficha una mierda, tenemos de 9 a MOrata, tocate los cojones, mientras otros tienen a Benzema, Haaland, Mbape, Lewandoski.
> 
> ...



todos viejunos menos el haland


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Morata necesita fallar 4 para meter una.
> Por eso no le quiso ni la Juve ni el Chelsea .
> Es un delantero para el Sevilla o Valencia.



Eso es un poco extraordinario, pero sienta mal que haya bvscado el gol por lo alto


----------



## ironpipo (13 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me hacen gracia los anticholo...
> 
> El Atleti es un equipo que no ficha una mierda, tenemos de 9 a MOrata, tocate los cojones, mientras otros tienen a Benzema, Haaland, Mbape, Lewandoski.
> 
> ...



Eh ehh
Que morata es el killer de la próxima selección campeona del mundo...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> todos viejunos menos el haland



Y qué más da si la meten.


----------



## Nomeimporta (13 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> pERO QUÉ HABLAS SI jf ES un mierdas que no tiene actitud de crack sino de posturitas y de frustrado.
> El Cholo será más o menoss cagón pero JF ni es profesional siquiera.
> 
> Si JF jugara en el Trampas no le darían tandas patadas eso si.



Déjale si el pobre no da para más, todas las semanas viene con lo mismo, lo mejor es pasar de él, se ve que está falto de atencion.

¿Quien es Joao Felix? ¿Alguien recuerda algún partido memorable suyo? Pues eso.


----------



## barullo (13 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me hacen gracia los anticholo...
> 
> El Atleti es un equipo que no ficha una mierda, tenemos de 9 a MOrata, tocate los cojones, mientras otros tienen a Benzema, Haaland, Mbape, Lewandoski.
> 
> ...



Este verano comentaba aqui mismo que me daba mucha envidia el Barsa con los fichajes que estaba haciendo con especial atención en Lewandowski.

Nosotros el año pasado tuvimos unos problemas de gol acojonantes y ya teniamos a Suárez, Cuña, Correa, Griezmann y Joao Felix. Que puede parecer una delantera de la hostia pero resultó no serlo tanto. Esos problemas no se resolvieron porque no se ha fichado a nadie, y la delantera cambia cada partido. Unos decian que Griezmann tenía que salir en el XI inicial y no en el minuto 60 pero se ha visto que eso no es la panacea del gol ni mucho menos porque seguimos igual. Quizá no se tenía que haber despedido a Suárez aunque ya no tenía el nivel que había tenido.

Nos pasa bastante lo que dices: traen medianias a puestos clave y asi no se puede competir porque aunque haya chavales que sobresalgan dónde sea terminan en los de siempre: barsa-madri-bayern-city-liverpool.

Quizá nos debería comprar un jeque no sé. Lo que tengo claro es que el que hace mover los engranajes para que no se vaya todo a la mierda es el entrenador, mucho ojo con eso.

Además ¿a quién coño traes de entrenador? todos los buenos están colocados y si vienen les vas a tener que comprar 5 ó 6 jugadores imposibles de precio porque con la plantilla que tenemos, sin ser mala, no se pueden competir liga y champions.

Tenemos que tener claro lo que queremos, como el Athlétic de Bilbao que está cómodo de mitad de tabla para arriba, y una vez lo sepamos actuar en consecuencia. Si queremos estár todos los años entre los 4 mejores de España y entre los 16 mejores de Europa hay que plantearse que cuando se alcanza un equipo sólido no se puede vender ni con clausulas de rescisión como Thomas, y hay que estar listo para cazar al Haaland de marras de 16 años que está despuntando en la tercera regional de Bélgica o Alemania. O dedicarse a producir cracks en la propia cantera que eso es muy viable y más sencillo que pagar morteradas.

En fin este año ya no tiene remedio a no ser que cambie mucho la decoración en los 2 partidos de Europa que quedan, y en la liga va a costar muchísimo el puesto champion, iros haciendo a la idea (que no te lo digo a ti, lo digo en general como reflexión)


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

*El Atlético se puede meter en un lío deportivo... y económico*

El equipo rojiblanco necesita pasar a octavos para cumplir los objetivos y para no sufrir un agujero en unas cuentas que ya están muy ajustadas.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Atlético se puede meter en un lío deportivo... y económico*
> 
> El equipo rojiblanco necesita pasar a octavos para cumplir los objetivos y para no sufrir un agujero en unas cuentas que ya están muy ajustadas.



Todos los años los equipos haciendo las cventas de la lechera, es la hostia ver que mínimo tienes que ser la élite, que es lo que terminan siendo en Marzo los 16 equipos de la fase final y en el caso del Atleti, jvgando como la mierda, primeras partes sin goles o por la mínima, finales de partidos svfriendo y encima jvgadores broncos y la directiva que hace las finanzas ahí plantandole en la cara que eres élite con un mal equipo y comprando Joaos y Lemares que ya se está viendo qué pasa si no son lo esperado, los fichajes te la pveden liar en el _canpo_, pero la responsabilidac económica no va con ellos, ¿eso queda claro?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Oct 2022)

Casi se dió la felicidad absoluta. El Brujas ya no se juega nada y se puede dejar un poco con Leverkusen y Porto. La felicidad total sería que quedaran fuera de todo.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

El Leverkusen está como el Zevilla o peor, el ridícvlo va camino de ser historico


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

*Las claves del divorcio Joao-Cholo*

El portugués se quedó por segunda vez sin minutos por decisión técnica desde su llegada al Atlético. Se marchó enfadadísimo y suma 29 minutos en cuatro partidos desde el parón.


----------



## Nomeimporta (13 Oct 2022)

El 'me gusta' de Joao Félix tras su enfado que va a provocar un incendio


Situación explosiva la que tiene el Atlético de Madrid, su entrenador y el vestuario con Joao Félix. El jugador luso suele disimular mal sus enfados pero ahora ha decidido mostrarlos sin complejos, sobre el campo y en las redes sociales.




www.masatletico.com





Por tercera vez en la temporada Joao Félix se va al vestuario sin ir a saludar a al afición, no tiene la confianza de Simeone, cierto, pero con gestos así tampoco se ganara la del respetable, que al fin y al cabo es lo mas importante.

Encima se va directo al Twitter como buen niñato que es...


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)

¡Tenemos once del Atlético!

Simeone apuesta por la siguiente alineación: *Oblak; Nahuel, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Koke, De Paul, Kondogbia, Lemar; Griezmann y Morata.*

Cuatro novedades con respecto al último partido de Liga, entran De Paul, Kondogbia, Lemar y Morata. Con respecto al encuentro contra el Brujas, solo cambian De Paul y Morata por Saúl y Correa.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Vaya banquillo que tiene el Aleti, chavales...no lo tiene así de bueno ni los cuernitos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Vamos que hay que ganar...Forsa Aleti cagondios


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Ha empezado rapido, va a ser un gran partido...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lemar...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ha empezado rapido, va a ser un gran partido...



Va a toda hostia


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Lo van a revisar, ladrones...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

increible


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

joojojojojojojo.... Vaya robo os han metido en la puta cara....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

el arbitro es pesimo


----------



## Nomeimporta (15 Oct 2022)

Como cojones se puede anular eso


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

joder el arbitro que falta inexistente pita sobre vesga...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

otra falta inexistente a muniain pero esto que es??


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Oct 2022)

atraco vrvtal
cuando se enfrenten el vilvao y el farsa el VAR va a implosionar sobre sí mismo creando un turbobujero negro que nos va a mandar a zetaretículi


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

lo del arbitraje de hoy es una broma no?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

¿Despves del robo hay algo más intedezante? ¿el Albacete-Oviedo? Dan ganas de pirarse sabiendo cómo va a acabar el tema...


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Despves del robo hay algo más intedezante? ¿el Albacete-Oviedo? Dan ganas de pirarse sabiendo cómo va a acabar el tema...



Estoy viendo españa alemania en balonmano masculino del torneo supercopa EHF


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Joder con el arbitro...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estoy viendo españa alemania en balonmano masculino del torneo supercopa EHF



A por él boy 




__





BALONMANO ENCUENTROS FEDERACION 2022


BALONMANO ENCUENTROS FEDERACION 2022



www.rtve.es


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder con el arbitro...



Lamentable, y el VAR lo veo vacio


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Morata is down...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morata is down...



Es cvlpa de él


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morata is down...



Es su estado natural.... Sin novedad....Jejejejeje..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estoy viendo españa alemania en balonmano masculino del torneo supercopa EHF



El balonmano solo me interesa en euros, mundiales y jjoo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Morata is down...



Algo le veíamos.


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Calvo HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.. Me cago en ti y todo MOTRIL...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder con el arbitro...



Tienen que ganar los etarras por real decreto... Es lo que hay...


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Tienen que ganar los etarras por real decreto... Es lo que hay...



Que esperas con estos mafiosos, un presidente de la federación putero, con negocios con Gery, insultando a equipos, manipulando para ganar más si queda la casta arriba del todo ect ect y a eso suma esto gobierno corrupto entregado a etarras e independentistas


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Oct 2022)

qué grima me da la reportera 
voz cazallera y no sabe decir 3 frases seguidas sin ahogarse
melafo, pero ese es otro tema...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Veo que estamos mas incisivos pero no marcamos, pero ya llegaran los goles....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué grima me da la reportera
> voz cazallera y no sabe decir 3 frases seguidas sin ahogarse
> melafo, pero ese es otro tema...



¿Quién es? Es que estoy trabajando y ni levanto la mirada.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Ahora la porteria se ha averiado...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Calienta joao ...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Ingenieria batasuna para reparar la porteria...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Veo que estamos mas incisivos pero no marcamos, pero ya llegaran los goles....



O no


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja.... FIFA 23 RCDE - FAR$A...Buenísimo.... Sobretodo, escuchad al público:


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

Gol del rarito...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> O no


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Gol de grisman


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

ANVLA ESTE HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Menos mal que está el portero de la selección de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Ya estamos terceros


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Oblak is down...


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quién es? Es que estoy trabajando y ni levanto la mirada.



isabel forner


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Oblak is down...



Hay partidos muy serios para perder al portero...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> isabel forner


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Jo. Jo, a Morata le hacen un placaje de rugby, y el árbitro nada... el robo está en marcha.


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaja.... FIFA 23 RCDE - FAR$A...Buenísimo.... Sobretodo, escuchad al público:



La verdad es que el juego es realista de la hostia, en el Barcelona puedes activar palancas


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Amarilla a morata?


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La verdad es que el juego es realista de la hostia, en el Barcelona puedes activar palancas



Tienen que hacer también una sala de VAR, y a Florentino llamando por teléfono hablando con ellos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

bueno bueno menudo cafre el arbitro, tiene cara de cagar adoquines


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Enésima pvta de narco de cara genérica


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

Los dos negros del athletic Club, sólo corren... Es de lo más sobrevalorado que he visto en la Historia del Fútbol, junto con vuestro Joao, obviamente....


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tienen que hacer también una sala de VAR, y a Florentino llamando por teléfono hablando con ellos...



Cuando juegas con el Apanyol de @Pericoburbujista el portero no usa las manos


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Quién coño es el hijo de puta del pito?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Los dos negros del athletic Club, sólo corren... Es de lo más sobrevalorado que he visto en la Historia del Fútbol, junto con vuestro Joao, obviamente....



Yo creo que cuándo se desfogue Nico y tenga 8 higos como Iñaki va a ser mejor jvgador de lo que es


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cuando juegas con el Apanyol de @Pericoburbujista el portero no usa las manos



Sale éste:







Lo jodido que en la realidad, también sale ese.... En fin...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

sale tuercebotas garcia a encerdar el oartido


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Y para tipos que no sé cómo se han ganado astronómicos sveldos de la LFP, ahí está *Muniaín*


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Oblak is down again...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Oct 2022)

A Oblak le ha dao un soponcio... Cambio...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Oblak is down...



Pves ahora es 100% real 1 link mega no fake


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Apuestas a que no saca al final a joao por sus cojones...


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Algo que me desespera es como Morata con 1,90 de altura no gana ni un puto balón de cabeza


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Parece que saldrá el niño llorón y Carrasco, el Cholo ha enfermando.


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece que saldrá el niño llorón y Carrasco, el Cholo ha enfermando.



Yo metería a Witsel


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Sale el doctor bacterio...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yo metería a Witsel



Parece que el Cholo quiere acabar al contragolpe el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Sale papa noel


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sale papa noel











El ‘Papá Noel’ vasco recrimina a los niños que le manden las cartas en castellano


Olentzero envía una misiva a los 4.000 de Leioa (Bizkaia) con un tirón de orejas por no redactarlas en euskera




elpais.com


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Este hijo de puta enviado por el puto calvo no nos pita ni una falta a favor


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Ya empieza el Atleti a pedir la hora


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

paradon y penalty...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

este arbitro es un hijodelagranputa


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El ‘Papá Noel’ vasco recrimina a los niños que le manden las cartas en castellano
> 
> 
> Olentzero envía una misiva a los 4.000 de Leioa (Bizkaia) con un tirón de orejas por no redactarlas en euskera
> ...



Eso tiene menos polémica de lo que parece, eso no deja de ser un mito vasco con el sabino arana seal of approval, nadie que hable sólo la pacolengua le enviaría nada, es como enviarle cartas a Krampus en completo castellano








Krampus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Puto arbitro no es penalty...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> paradon y penalty...



No lo parece


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PENALTIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Lo de hoy es nefasto


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

esta deseando pitar un penalty el orco de amarillo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

por cierto que parada primo


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Menudo hijo de puta. Cómo puede pitar manos si no hay manos? Que coño ha visto ese desgraciado?


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

El árbitro se queda sin villa en Getxo...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

9 minutazos, sera hijodeputa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2022)

EN LA CARA CASI NOS PITAN PENAL


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 9 minutazos, sera hijodeputa...



El 10% de un partido holles


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Se ha tirao la comadreja...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Qué sinvergüenza el árbitro


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EN LA CARA CASI NOS PITAN PENAL



Era muy claro que no era pero menos mal


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se ha tirao la comadreja...



Pero no es para tarjeta, estaba forcejeando.


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

Este hijo de puta con pito de donde es?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero no es para tarjeta, estaba forcejeando.



Sí, si lo es


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

descarado lo del enviado por el calbo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Este hijo de puta con pito de donde es?



Gandaluc


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2022)

y ahi se nota quien ha jugado en europa esta semana y quien no


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Joder qué sufrimiento no me jodas


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

La comadreja is down


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Qué de palos recibe el aleti, Joao está cojo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

partidazo de mandava


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Qué de palos recibe el aleti, Joao está cojo.



Es lo que pasa si no arbitras bien, le das alas a que el Atleti termine recibiendo cera


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

SACABÓ


----------



## artemis (15 Oct 2022)

A MAMARLA HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Qué de palos recibe el aleti, Joao está cojo.



se lo han cargao


----------



## Octubrista (15 Oct 2022)

Jo. Jo no pudieron consumar el robo...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Por fin qué 3 puntitos mas ricos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Oct 2022)

100 minutos


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

A joao le han preñado el nvcleo...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 100 minutos



La sancción por tener que arreglar la portería nostaría mal


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

Lo del arbitro no se ha notado mucho...


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Mañana que empaten a 4 los hideputas estos y semana feliz


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mañana que empaten a 4 los hideputas estos y semana feliz



MAñana empate si jejeje


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A joao le han preñado el nvcleo...



Le han jodido pero pa vino


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

recordad la cara del infame que ha hecho todo lo posible para perder puntos
puto gordo de las harinas


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Venga que remando remando a los de blanco por culo les van dando jojojo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mañana que empaten a 4 los hideputas estos y semana feliz



El Barsa está fvertesito en la pacoliga, mete mvchos goles


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Barsa está fvertesito en la pacoliga, mete mvchos goles



Yo he puesto en la porra de Xilebo que ganan 3-4.

Pero en realidad quiero que empaten a 4 para que ambos tengan peor golaverage


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo he puesto en la porra de Xilebo que ganan 3-4.
> 
> Pero en realidad quiero que empaten a 4 para que ambos tengan peor golaverage



El amego extorsionador no está nada nada bien, Vinicivs o Rodrygo no son competencia ni de pvta coña de Levandoski, todo depende de Piqué


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo he puesto en la porra de Xilebo que ganan 3-4.
> 
> Pero en realidad quiero que empaten a 4 para que ambos tengan peor golaverage



@xilebo donde esta la porra, la guarde esta llena de hilos de mierda...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @xilebo donde esta la porra, la guarde esta llena de hilos de mierda...



literal, llenita de cropomafiosos 
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...de-laliga-real-madrid-barcelona-2022.1839168/


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El amego extorsionador no está nada nada bien, Vinicivs o Rodrygo no son competencia ni de pvta coña de Levandoski, todo depende de Piqué



Va a haber muchos goles y los puede marcar casi cualquiera. Hasta si ponen algún español tipo Mariano marca, porque estos partidos a veces son locos de ida y vuelta. Con mayor motivo los que nombras


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

En Bilbao ¿hay policía nacional?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En Bilbao ¿hay policía nacional?



¿Y quién va a expedir los DNIs si no?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Va a haber muchos goles y los puede marcar casi cualquiera. Hasta si ponen algún español tipo Mariano marca, porque estos partidos a veces son locos de ida y vuelta. Con mayor motivo los que nombras



Ni de pvta coña eh, mañana todo contenidito que va todo del tirón hasta Noviembre


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y quién va a expedir los DNIs si no?



Joder pues la erchancha


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Por cierto luego algún lumbreras dirá que Morata no marca goles y el de hoy que era un chicharrazo se lo han atracado literalmente


----------



## Suprimo (15 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder pues la erchancha



El sveño húmedo de Arnaldo Otegui


----------



## barullo (15 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El sveño húmedo de Arnaldo Otegui



Yo pensaba que alli madera no habia por aquello de que son especiales o no son españoles y tal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo pensaba que alli madera no habia por aquello de que son especiales o no son españoles y tal



De hecho hasta el gobierno Da Asco paga por el servicio


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Oct 2022)

PVTOS CIERVOS TRAMPOSOS NO DEBERIAN ABRIR SVS SUCIAS BOCAS AL HABLAR DE ARBITRAJES. RATAS









La jugada del Clásico que indigna a los atléticos


El Atlético de Madrid acabó muy descontento con el arbitraje que recibió en el choque del sábado en San Mamés ante el Athletic. Figueroa Vázquez no tuvo su mejor




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Tienen tres finales, además. Y 1 Intercontinental.


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> PVTOS CIERVOS TRAMPOSOS NO DEBERIAN ABRIR SVS SUCIAS BOCAS AL HABLAR DE ARBITRAJES. RATAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En San Mamés siempre tenemos la misma encerrona desde los tiempos de Villar...

Y con Villar lo podía entender pero ¿ahora? ¿por qué ayudan al Athlétic de Bilbao?

Es que no sólo anulan un golazo perfectamente legal sino que además nos pusieron el corazón en un puño con un balonazo en la cara que por increible que parezca querían pitar penalti y se tuvieron que ir a ver el video para no pitarlo, tócate los cojones.

Si lo siento por alguien es por Morata, que mete un golazo legalísimo y se lo anulan. Y creo que ya van 2 así esta temporada. Luego dirán que no marca jeje


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En San Mamés siempre tenemos la misma encerrona desde los tiempos de Villar...
> 
> Y con Villar lo podía entender pero ¿ahora? ¿por qué ayudan al Athlétic de Bilbao?
> 
> ...



el hijodepvta estaba deseando de pitar algo, lo que sea


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el hijodepvta estaba deseando de pitar algo, lo que sea



A mi también me dió una impresión muy rara desde luego

Lo de anular ese gol teniendo vídeoarbitraje para ver que es perfectamente legal no hay por dónde cogerlo, y por contra ir al vídeo a visionar un balonazo en la cara para ver si puede pitar penalti ¿pero de qué? ¿qué pasa que no estaba mirando cuando le dió en la cara? ¿de que manera siguen los partidos? ¿dónde coño está mirando para no ver el balonazo en la cara? 

Es que es surrealista no me jodas


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Oct 2022)

Simeone: "Tengo muy claro lo que necesita el equipo y los que no me conocen, es su problema"


Diego Simeone compareció este lunes ante los medios de comunicación en la rueda de prensa previa al partido de Liga que disputará el martes (21:00h) frente al Rayo Vallecano, en el Estadio Metropolitano. El 'Cholo' se refirió a sus declaraciones sobre el posible fichaje este verano por el...




www.masatletico.com


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

El Kokas se ha lesionao


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Koke, tres semanas de baja... ¡y alerta Mundial!


Malas noticias para el Atlético. Koke no jugará ante el Rayo tras confirmarse la lesión muscular con la que acabó en el duelo de San Mamés. El capitán no terminó el encuentro... al




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

El *Atlético* tendrá una *baja importante* en portería. *Oblak se ha quedado fuera de la lista para recibir al Rayo Vallecano.* El meta esloveno tuvo que *retirarse conmocionado* el pasado sábado frente al Athletic.

El Rayo Vallecano lleva más de *23 años sin ganar al Atlético* como visitante en Liga, desde el *22 de agosto de 1999.

El Atlético se ha enfrentado al Rayo Vallecano en 34 ocasiones con un balance de 21 victorias, 6 empates y 7 derrotas. *


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Atlético!

Simeone apuesta de inicio por *Grbic; Reinildo, Giménez, Savic, Nahuel; Lemar, Kondogbia, Witsel, De Paul; Morata y Griezmann.

Solo dos cambios con respecto al once ganador de San Mamés. Entran Grbic y Witsel por las bajas de Oblak y Koke.*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Falcaaaaooooooo.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSS


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Perdón por el retraso y tal




__





Atletico Madrid - Rayo Vallecano - Stream 2 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Atletico Madrid - Rayo Vallecano - Stream 2 stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Atletico Madrid - Rayo Vallecano - Stream 2. FB stream for Atletico Madrid - Rayo Vallecano - Stream 2 quality stream on mobile and desktop.




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Fallo garrafal defensivo


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Morata goool, a ver si luego los mete con España en el mundial


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Fallo forzado del Rayo por culpa de la presión del Atleti. Buenísimo el centrito rasito y gostoso de Griezman eh.


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Morata sin tiempo para pensar las mete todas jajajaja, el problema es cuando piensa


----------



## artemis (18 Oct 2022)

Gol del ídolo de @Pericoburbujista MORATA...


----------



## barullo (18 Oct 2022)

Morata y Griezmann están empezando a ser una pareja alardística


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Hoy al menos no ha bvscado hacelo con el balón elevado


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Morata is down...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Morata goool, a ver si luego los mete con España en el mundial



Tranqui que se lo va a perder


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Morata y Griezmann están empezando a ser una pareja alardística



Pues imagina el tiempo q han perdido por querer irse a otros equipos. Primero griezmann en el barcelona y morata en la juve, unos años perdidos en la basura. Forman los dos una buena pareja la verdad


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Lemar is down


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

lemar esta fatal hoy


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

2 cojones el Isi en la volea...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lemar is down



Caen como moscas


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Un remate a puerta en toda la primera parte. Cholismo...


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

De momento vamos bien, hay que marcar pronto en la segunda parte para no sufrir, y seguir igual en defensa.

Grizzi hoy de 10, y De Paul me está gustando, cosa rara la verdad.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

hoy camello moja


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un remate a puerta en toda la primera parte. Cholismo...



El caso es criticar. 

Ni que repartiera euros Florenmafia por meterse con el cholo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

se nota que no esta el kokas, hasta jugamos hacia adelante


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> De momento vamos bien, hay que marcar pronto en la segunda parte para no sufrir, y seguir igual en defensa.
> 
> Grizzi hoy de 10, y De Paul me está gustando, cosa rara la verdad.



De Paul se ha puesto en modo mundial y traspaso posterior. 
Tras lo de Miami le habrá dicho su agente que disimule un poco.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> se nota que no esta el kokas, hasta jugamos hacia adelante



O que De Paul se ha dejado de tocar los guevos a tres manos. 
Y que GRiezmann está brillando.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un remate a puerta en toda la primera parte. Cholismo...



Al menos con ese remate solitario van ganandole al todo-poderoso Rayo de Vallekas


----------



## barullo (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tranqui que se lo va a perder



¿Por que?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Gol del ídolo de @Pericoburbujista MORATA...



¿ Ah sí ????.... Vaya por Dios...

Estoy viendo el Hormiguero... ¿ cómo vais ??? No me apetece ver un Atleti - Rayo hoy... Se me cierran los ojos en el sofá... Hoy he acabado muuuuy cansado en el trabajo.... Me duele hasta la cabeza...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por que?



Encontronazo que al final no ha sido nada


----------



## artemis (18 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ah sí ????.... Vaya por Dios...
> 
> Estoy viendo el Hormiguero... ¿ cómo vais ??? No me apetece ver un Atleti - Rayo hoy... Se me cierran los ojos en el sofá... Hoy he acabado muuuuy cansado en el trabajo.... Me duele hasta la cabeza...



Toda la cabeza? Joder con el pedazo de melón tienes en una persona normal sería migrañas....

Contratas culerdos?


----------



## barullo (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues imagina el tiempo q han perdido por querer irse a otros equipos. Primero griezmann en el barcelona y morata en la juve, unos años perdidos en la basura. Forman los dos una buena pareja la verdad



Los jugadores no reparan en eso. Van al sol que más calienta y a la sombra que más cobija. Al que paga más dinerito vaya


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ah sí ????.... Vaya por Dios...
> 
> Estoy viendo el Hormiguero... ¿ cómo vais ??? No me apetece ver un Atleti - Rayo hoy... Se me cierran los ojos en el sofá... Hoy he acabado muuuuy cansado en el trabajo.... Me duele hasta la cabeza...



Que tal Arturo Pérez-Reverte en el hormiguero ?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Los jugadores no reparan en eso. Van al sol que más calienta y a la sombra que más cobija. Al que paga más dinerito vaya



Avnque esto sea el jilo del Atleti y eso sea norma... me has recordado a Benzemá cobra 10M y se lo ha podido llevar cvalquiera pero ahí ha acabado


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que tal Arturo Pérez-Reverte en el hormiguero ?



Bonito dvelo de ego-cvñadismo y eso que considero a Reverte listo cval roboc


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Toda la cabeza? Joder con el pedazo de melón tienes en una persona normal sería migrañas....
> 
> Contratas culerdos?



Alguno tengo... En general moros y algún otro bastante chusmero... Están en la tropa todos...

Los encargados y mandos medios ( todos españoles ) me confiesan ser merengues... No sé si por quedar bien o porque de verdad lo son; pero ellos saben que yo soy perico...

En mi despacho ( y lo digo en serio ) tengo dos banderitas de esas con base para la mesa, una del RCDE y otra de España MUY a la vista... Al que le pique, que se joda...


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que tal Arturo Pérez-Reverte en el hormiguero ?



Cómo estará su libro Revolución? Tengo ganas de leerlo. Me he leído hace poco Cabo Trafalgar y no está mal. Lo que tengo unas dudas increíbles es cuántas veces se habrá implantado pelo el Cholo, porque lo que estoy viendo hoy en la zona técnica de los banquillos es que le hace falta ir otra vez.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cómo estará su libro Revolución? Tengo ganas de leerlo. Me he leído hace poco Cabo Trafalgar y no está mal. Lo que tengo unas dudas increíbles es cuántas veces se habrá implantado pelo el Cholo, porque lo que estoy viendo hoy en la zona técnica de los banquillos es que le hace falta ir otra vez.



Eso lo vi yo el otro día en el metro, pero a la última gente a la que me iría a promocionar un libro es la avdiencia del hormiguero


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Los jugadores no reparan en eso. Van al sol que más calienta y a la sombra que más cobija. Al que paga más dinerito vaya



Y como diria cerezo: los jugadores juegan donde quieren


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cómo estará su libro Revolución? Tengo ganas de leerlo. Me he leído hace poco Cabo Trafalgar y no está mal. Lo que tengo unas dudas increíbles es cuántas veces se habrá implantado pelo el Cholo, porque lo que estoy viendo hoy en la zona técnica de los banquillos es que le hace falta ir otra vez.



Lo está presentando en el Hormiguero; pero yo me estoy quedando frito, la verdad y ahora aquí foreando, no pillo nada...


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Lo está presentando en el Hormiguero; pero yo me estoy quedando frito, la verdad y ahora aquí foreando, no pillo nada...



Yo estoy viendo gostosamente el Atleti y el Rayito. Y buscando fuertemente por internet mientras tanto fotos del Cholo de aquí a unos años para ver su evolución capilar.

Pérez-Reverte es un autor irregular, y no hablo desde un punto de vista histórico de sus novelas, sino desde su narrativa, pero eso va para otro hilo.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Calienta Joao Felic


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Penaltazo a morata por dior...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

doble cambio del atletico correa y cunha, el portugues debe esperar


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un remate a puerta en toda la primera parte. Cholismo...



Ya van 1-2, va ganando el Rayo


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Bvena manaza


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

La cuña es de las cosas más blanditas que le he visto fichar al Atleti en años


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Veo a Falcao marcando a pase de Isi...


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Camello definitivamente es el mejor del Rayo


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

El camello este no era de los nuestros?


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El camello este no era de los nuestros?



Si, esta cedido


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Y estos pretenden estar entre los 16 mejores de Uropa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy falcao....


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Está subiendo el Rayo las marchas eh.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

quitas a Witsel pierdes el control para meter a correa


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Es que no coge ritmo el aleti con el sistema este, reniega del balon y luego vienen los sustos y las prisas...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y estos pretenden estar entre los 16 mejores de Uropa



Primero deberan pasar de grupo, q lo tienen jodio


----------



## fourbie (18 Oct 2022)

Mierda de vida

ver un partido del atleti es acortarte la vida, sobre todo si te gusta el fútbol


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que no coge ritmo el aleti con el sistema este, reniega del balon y luego vienen los sustos y las prisas...



Es como si en las 2ªs partes salieran con los porros fvmaos


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

joder Saul...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es como si en las 2ªs partes salieran con los porros fvmaos



Bueno tmb es que van ganado 1-0, contra el girona paso lo mismo, se puso encima 2-0 y se relajo el atleti al ir ganando y casi empata el girona al final


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Les encata hacer que Correa se bvsque la vida


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Saúl haciendo cagaditas.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Gool anulado a griezmann


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Que casualidad, hoy la rodilla si cuenta.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

La coronilla del Cholo lo dice todo.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Buen partido de Griezman.


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Carrasco si que es down, pero de los de verdad.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Buen partido de Griezman.



Lo que no vale es ese 9


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo que no vale es ese 9



Los cambios del Cholo también han cambiado el partido, pero a peor para los colchoneros. Mucho mejor en la 1ª parte.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Y ojito que el Rayo no ha venido a perder


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Penalty joder...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ojito que el Rayo no ha venido a perder



Cuidado posible penalty pa el rayo, a ver el VAR


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Mano...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mano...



Y penaltyy


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Gol


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Goool del rayoooo, ojoooo nuevo descuento  encima falcao


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Es lo que hablamos, con este tio no vamos a ningun lado...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

el cholo y sus cambios de mierda


----------



## Seronoser (18 Oct 2022)

Que Cunha juegue en el atleti y no lo haga Camello, define al Club


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Entre Joao, Carrasco, Giménez, el Cholo... menudo combo de despropósitos en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Pero sabéis quién es el principal culpable no?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Entre Joao, Carrasco, Giménez, el Cholo... menudo combo de despropósitos en tan poco tiempo.



Y Lemar que costó un potosi para lo que es...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Ahora la prisas de mal estudiante...


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y Lemar que costó un potosi para lo que es...



Pero vaya, que los otros días contra el Athletic pudo pasar exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## fourbie (18 Oct 2022)

mierda de vida


me gustaba cuando éramos sufridores, jugadores mediocres, atacábamos pero no jugábamos bien y acabábamos perdiendo

hoy en día tenemos una plantilla impresionante pero no atacamos, es desesperante


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

El rayo tmb jodio al barcelona en casa empatando....


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El rayo tmb jodio al barcelona en casa empatando....



Huevos le echa tela


----------



## Nomeimporta (18 Oct 2022)

Espero que por lo menos apuñalen a algún Bukanero


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

La gente esta muy cansada del cholo, si no lo habeis visto el tio pedia a la grada que animase y no le hacia la gente ni puto caso... Ya este año no tenia que estar...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

el rayo ha jugado bien la 2a. y merece el empate. los cambios del cholo le han favorecido.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

El arbitro y los comentaristas un par de malnacidos. 

Los cambios del Cholo no se entienden, para qué quitas lo que funciona?
Ha sido sacar a Witsel y Morata y empezar a joderse.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Oct 2022)

Y mañana te echan de la Champions la Real y er Betis


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La gente esta muy cansada del cholo, si no lo habeis visto el tio pedia a la grada que animase y no le hacia la gente ni puto caso... Ya este año no tenia que estar...



Normal se han vuelto unos comepipas como los ciervos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Espero que por lo menos apuñalen a algún Bukanero



A Morientes, qué tío más subnormal y cínico.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el rayo ha jugado bien la 2a. y merece el empate. los cambios del cholo le han favorecido.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El arbitro y los comentaristas un par de malnacidos.
> 
> Los cambios del Cholo no se entienden, para qué quitas lo que funciona?
> Ha sido sacar a Witsel y Morata y empezar a joderse.



El de Witsel cambiándolo por Correo incluso más clave que el de Morata.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La gente esta muy cansada del cholo, si no lo habeis visto el tio pedia a la grada que animase y no le hacia la gente ni puto caso... Ya este año no tenia que estar...



Bueno, hay mucha division atletica con el cholo, entre q se vaya y se quede. Mientras vaya dejando al equipo entre los 3 primeros en la liga, deberia seguir, es una regularidad tremenda, nunca hecha en la historia del club


----------



## artemis (18 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Alguno tengo... En general moros y algún otro bastante chusmero... Están en la tropa todos...
> 
> Los encargados y mandos medios ( todos españoles ) me confiesan ser merengues... No sé si por quedar bien o porque de verdad lo son; pero ellos saben que yo soy perico...
> 
> En mi despacho ( y lo digo en serio ) tengo dos banderitas de esas con base para la mesa, una del RCDE y otra de España MUY a la vista... Al que le pique, que se joda...



Muy bien esa bandera, espero que seas naturalista y este también el aguila


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)

tenia que haber marcado camello, se le ha ido por poco


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El de Witsel cambiándolo por Correo incluso más clave que el de Morata.



Y mira que Morata es malo pero coño si ya ha marcado déjale a ver si repite. 

Yo creo que los cambios los hacía el Mono Burgos antaño, se fue y ya el Cholo no sabe solo.


----------



## artemis (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El de Witsel cambiándolo por Correo incluso más clave que el de Morata.



Meter a Saul ha sido una cagada


----------



## fourbie (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno, hay mucha division atletica con el cholo, entre q se vaya y se quede. Mientras vaya dejando al equipo entre los 3 primeros en la liga, deberia seguir, es una regularidad tremenda, nunca hecha en la historia del club



ya, pero es la ley del fútbol. el cholo ha hecho un gran trabajo pero ahora está desnortado,

y aunque puntúe, el fútbol que ofrece el equipo cada partido es lamentable

debe dejar paso a alguien más creativo


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Oct 2022)

Ramón el Vanidoso en Antena 3.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

*Zarpazo del Tigre al cholismo*

Falcao empata el gol de Morata de penalti en el 92′, tras una mano de Giménez en el área, justo castigo a un Atleti que se durmió en la segunda parte.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2022)

Fin de ciclo...


----------



## barullo (19 Oct 2022)

Es una pena, porque veniamos remontando y encadenando buenos resultados y de esta forma se vuelve para atrás como el cangrejo

Queda mucha liga pero no veo al Rayo empatando en el cuérnabeu por ejemplo, manda cojones que a nosotros sí nos empate


----------



## Artorias (19 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es una pena, porque veniamos remontando y encadenando buenos resultados y de esta forma se vuelve para atrás como el cangrejo
> 
> Queda mucha liga pero no veo al Rayo empatando en el cuérnabeu por ejemplo, manda cojones que a nosotros sí nos empate



Pero, ¿que cojones es eso de que se venia remontando y encadenando buenos resultados?.

Veniamos ganando con suerte y de casualidad como siempre gana la basura que tenemos en el banquillo.

En champions haciendo el ridiculo practicamente eliminados y en liga ganado de forma desahogada solo al Sevilla que esta pues como esta..., contra el Gerona ganamos pidiendo la hora y sin merecerlo y contra el Bilbao lo mismo, de chiripa, no jugando una mierda y gracias a las "paradas" de Reinilido.

Ayer paso pues lo que tenia que pasar, no todos los dias vamos a tener suerte y se nos va a aparecer la virgen.

Si juegas de forma lamentable con un futbol repugnante a dejar que te dominen Geronas, Rayos, Osasunas y demas pues pasa lo que pasa, que al final terminas cagandola y los dias que no la cagas y ganas de casualidad pidiendo la hora dejas a la gente encabronada por la mierda de fultbol que haces.

Por suerte y como se vio ayer, la rata miserable tiene cada vez menos apoyos en la grada, de ahi a los pitos y a que lo larguen hay 2 telediarios.

Parece que al año que viene nos libramos del mierda este..., va a ser con 5 o mas años de retraso pero mejor tarde que nunca...


----------



## ravenare (19 Oct 2022)

Estos mismos te los ves en el hilo del FCB algunos cantando los goles del Madrid como downie supercoco.

Chololololololololo cho-le-tes!!!.

No olviden abonarse a Orange TV.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Fin de ciclo...



El enésimo fin de ciclo desde 2017..


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Oct 2022)

El fúrbol está acabado. La Lija es FAKE

Las tesnologidas arbitrarias han avanzao tanto que ya determinan practicamente todos los resultados de los partidos.

Para clubes heztado como El Trampas, las arbitrariedades son una garantía de triunfo.

Para los equipos odiados por algún pecao original como el Atleti, las arbitrariedades son un castigo perpetuo.

Nadie sabe qué es un penalti, qué es una falta, qué es tarjeta...Nadie de hentiende nada de fúrbol. No se puede de saber. 

El fúrbol siempre fue un hezpestáculo manipulao. Con las nuevas tesnologidas arbitrarias llevadas al extremo, el fúrbol ya no importa. El resultao de los partidos se decide en salas arbitrarias fuera del terreno de juebo.


----------



## xilebo (19 Oct 2022)

*Falcao vuelve a marcar en el campo del Atlético casi 10 años después*


----------



## barullo (19 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pero, ¿que cojones es eso de que se venia remontando y encadenando buenos resultados?.
> 
> Veniamos ganando con suerte y de casualidad como siempre gana la basura que tenemos en el banquillo.
> 
> ...



A mi me gustaría tener la plantilla del City, del Liverpool, del PSG e incluso la del mandril...

Pero no la tenemos. Y son con esas plantillas con las que se puede abusar de los rivales y ganar los partidos con comodidad. Al menos a rivales modestos.

Y si no la tenemos será porque no tenemos tanto dinero, o porque se ficha mal, o porque los jugadores de élite no quieren venir. Y eso no es culpa del Cholo.

El caso es que con estos bueyes hay que arar, y quizá es que no dan pa más. 

Mira Joao Felix ¿por qué no juega? ¿porque el Cholo es gilipollas y tira piedras contra su tejado? pues no, no juega porque es un indolente, un sin sangre y un vagonetas que en 3 años no ha demostrado una puta mierda y para tocarse los cojones en el campo que se los toque en el banquillo. Muy bien sentado está. Y al parecer se quiere ir...pues caminito.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Oct 2022)

Saul y carrasco ... SAUL Y CARRASCO , VETE A TURQUIA CABRÓN


----------



## Artorias (20 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mi me gustaría tener la plantilla del City, del Liverpool, del PSG e incluso la del mandril...
> 
> Pero no la tenemos. Y son con esas plantillas con las que se puede abusar de los rivales y ganar los partidos con comodidad. Al menos a rivales modestos.
> 
> ...



Ah, vale que para jugar bien y ganar olgadamente a equipos de la parte baja de la tabla hay que tener un plantillon como el Madrid o el Liverpool...

Que se lo digan al Betis, R. Sociedad, Villareal, Bilbao y demas que juegan mil veces mejor que nosotros contra esos equipos y que dan mas la cara contra Madrid y Barcelona que nosotros...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Oct 2022)

Bveno eso de que er Betí le planta cara a la zona baja...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Oct 2022)

El Atleti está siendo sometido a acoso arbitrario extremo. No se puede de saber quién anda detrás de toda la trama arbitraria de La Lija ni de por el qué, pero las arbitrariedades permanentes contra el Atleti están ahí 

por qué se ceban a arbitrariedades sin ninguna vergüenza contra en Atleti?


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ah, vale que para jugar bien y ganar olgadamente a equipos de la parte baja de la tabla hay que tener un plantillon como el Madrid o el Liverpool...
> 
> Que se lo digan al Betis, R. Sociedad, Villareal, Bilbao y demas que juegan mil veces mejor que nosotros contra esos equipos y que dan mas la cara contra Madrid y Barcelona que nosotros...



Juegan mejor pero no tienen mejores resultados ¿cuantas ligas han ganado esos 4 en los últimos 10 años? ninguna

Hace menos de 2 años jugando así de mal hemos ganado una...y otra en 2014. No está nada mal teniendo en cuenta que hay que partirse la cara contra todo el mundo, es decir rivales, prensa, arbitros...

En cuanto a dar la cara contra madri y barsa pues ¿qué quieres que te diga? tampoco es que esos equipos les metan meneos al madri y al barsa todos los años...

Nosotros tenemos una asignatura pendiente con el madri en los ultimos años -aunque con el Cholo hemos mejorado bastante que en 10 años se les ha ganado hasta copas en su puta casa que parece que ya no se acuerda nadie por ser la copa del rey, como si no hubieran querido ganarla ellos no te jode- pero con el barsa no tanto ya que el pasado año se les ganó, cosa que antes también era dificil de huevos.

Yo entiendo que no estés conforme porque yo tampoco lo estoy, y por ejemplo el otro día en casa habría que haber cogido por la pechera a los cuernitos y haberles guanteado la cara porque una cosa es que ganen la liga y otra que se paseen en nuestra casa. Que no le echen cojones y salgan a morder es intolerable y en eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero el nivel de los grandes clubs que barren a esos adversarios pequeñitos no lo tenemos desgraciadamente. Nos cuesta mucho ganar al que sea, hay que hacerse a la idea.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

No hay equipo que pueda aguantar un acoso arbitrario permanente. Ni El Trampas podría aguantarlo. Si El Trampas, en lugar de ser sostenidos arbitrariamente, fuera arbitrariamente acosado de forma perpetua, lo tendrían muy muy complicao. Se comerían un mojón.


----------



## Artorias (21 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Juegan mejor pero no tienen mejores resultados ¿cuantas ligas han ganado esos 4 en los últimos 10 años? ninguna
> 
> Hace menos de 2 años jugando así de mal hemos ganado una...y otra en 2014. No está nada mal teniendo en cuenta que hay que partirse la cara contra todo el mundo, es decir rivales, prensa, arbitros...
> 
> ...



Yo, si veo un partido es para divertirme y el atletico ABURRE porque no juega una mierda.

No se trata de ganar siempre, nadie le esta pidiendo al Atletico que gane la liga o la Champions, cosa que podemos hacer de vez en cuando pero no es exigible que gane siempre. Lo que se le pide al Atletico es que juegue bien, que no se encierre y termine pidiendo la hora con el Girona o el Athletic el otro dia, que no termine la primera parte con el Rayo habiendo tirado una vez a puerta y empiece encerrado la segunda, que no haga un partido lamentable con Oporto (ganando de chiripa) y Leverkusen, que no se tire 180 minutos contra el Brujas sin meter un puto gol, que no metamos un gol y al instante siguiente el equipo cambie la actitud y se encierre, que no salga el NEGADO de Koke despues de hacer una mierda de partido y diga que la intencion del equipo era que "no pasara nada" y asi un largo etcetera.

Nadie le va a pedir al Atletico que contra equipos como Madrid o City salga a lo suicida a atacar a lo bestia y juegue de puta madre. Contra esos equipos se puede salir a contemporizar, defender y contraatacar. Nadie le va a reprochar nada por hacer eso. Pero de lo que estamos hasta los COJONES muchos aficionados (y cada vez mas, ya se vio contra el rayo que ya ni el publico le sigue el juego de todos a animar cuando la rata se pone a hacer el show en la banda levantando las manos...) es de que haga eso con TODOS los equipos, juegue donde juegue y sea la situacion que sea. Vamos, que te juega igual de mal y de manera defensiva ganando en el Bernabeu con uno menos faltando 5 minutos que en el Metropolitano ganando a un segunda division con uno mas en el minuto 60.

De esos nos quejamos, de tener un entrenador tan PESIMO, tan PATETICO, tan MALO que es incapaz de cambiar de registro y jugar al ataque y bien cuando hay que hacerlo y a la defensiva cuando lo exige el guion.

¿Tu ves que el Madrid juegue igual con City o Liverpool (como en la pasada Champions) que contra Rayo o Elche?, ¿a que no?. Contra el Liverpool o City salio mas a defender y contraatacar porque asi lo exijia el guion pero contra equipos inferiores sale a apabullar como ayer en Elche. Eso es sintoma de buen entrenador, el tener varios registros y variarlos en funcion del rival y situacion. Algo de lo que es INCAPAZ en negado de la rata. Solo sabe jugar MAL y a la DEFENSIVA y solo cambia este registro cuando ya esta todo perdido y se pone a hacer cambios sin sentido y a jugar a la desesperada a ver si entra un gol de chiripa como contra el Oporto la primera jornada de Champions.

La rata del Cholo es el proximo Mou, dos mierdas de entrenadores que acabaran entrenando equipos mediocre jugando la Conference League o ni eso como Mou este año. Porque ningun equipo grande y ganador quiere ese perfil de entrenador DE MIERDA. Y eso que, al menos, Mou en sus inicios jugaba medio bien y gano bastantes mas titulos de los que va a ganar el miserable del Cholo en toda su carrera.

Lo mismo que se dice ahora mismo de la rata decian muchos imbeciles mourñistas en su momento: "ya veras cuando se vaya Mou lo que va a ser del Madrid...". Pues se fue Mou y al Madrid le fue de puta madre y el que ha ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos ha sido a la rata portuguesa. Pues con el Atletico y la rata argentina pasara lo mismo.

Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

Las arbitrariedades determinan resultados. Por ejemplo, tenemos a El Trampas o a La Farsa, que tienen un sostén arbitrario que les da mucha garantía. 

El Atleti no sólo no dispone de sostén arbitrario, sino que es sometido a castigo arbitrario permanente. 

Esa es la razón por la que el Atleti debe practicar un fúrbol mucho más conservador para tratar de comprtir en desventaja arbitraria.

El Cholo no es tonto. El Atleti tiene equipazo, y mucho fúrbol, el mejor de La Lija probablemente. Pero eso no sirve de nada si no tienes sostén arbitrario y eres sometido a castigo permanente. Sólo hay que ver la heztadística de tarjetas y ese tipo de cositas, penaltis en contra...lo que viene siendo castigo arbitrario.

Cuando un equipo de fúrbol tiene el sostén arbitrario, puede despreocuparse y no necesita un entrenador que se coma mucho el coco. 

y eso es lo que pasa en el fúrbol básicamente.

Os imagináis que en La Lija se favoreciera al Atleti arbitrariamente y se castigara de forma arbitraria a El Trampas y a La Farsa? inimaginapla...


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

Es El Cholo el entrenador más sancionado de la historia del fúrbol arbitrario?

probablemente. Si no tiene el récord acsoluto de la historia debe andar cerca


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

Si un furbolista del Atleti recibe una entrada dura, además va a recibir una tarjeta por protestar.

Ese es el tipo de arbitrariedades con las que tiene que competir el Atleti.

Si protesta el Cholo, será expulsado. Tiene récord mundial de expulsiones y sanciones.

Cualquier entrada mínima de un jugador del Atleti se sanciona con tarjeta.

hemos visto partidos esta temporada en los que el arbitrario amenaza a defensas del Atleti con expulsión en los primeros 5 minutos de partido. Pero no por cometer falta, NO, sino por recibir una falta no sancionada y PROTESTAR. 

Al final, el Atleti acaba casi todos los partidos empapelao a tarjetazos arbitrarios.

Pero eso qué más dará? La Lija arbitraria tiene estas cositas pa sostener a El Trampas y La Farsa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

Os acordáis de aquella expulsión a Joao por recibir una falta y protestar? 

ejemplifica lo que estamos diciendo

Joao es agarrado en carrera por un contrario y el árbitro no señala falta. Joao se para y protesta al arbitrario. El arbitrario le saca tarjeta. Joao se lleva las manos a la cabeza y recibe roja. El arbitrario entrega el balón al contrario y ya.

Las arbitrariedades de La Lija arbitraria con el Atleti es algo grotesco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2022)

aer el villareal bajo los brazos mientras que el wanda se lio a hostias


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2022)

Preparados al robo del domingo, Gil Manzano en el campo y otra vez el mismo HDLGP en el var...


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

la temporada pasada fue una atraco arbitrario permanente y esta temporada está igual o peor. Contemplad el hezpestáculo arbitrario de La Lija y sonrreid porque no se puede de aser otra cosa parese ser


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Oct 2022)

Sobre to no os amarguéis con las arbitrariedades de La Lija. No merece la pena. La Lija no es deporte ni competición, es hezpectáculo no más, tomáoslo asín porque asín es. Sin más. Sonrreid


----------



## barullo (21 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



Pues yo creo que con este entrenador empezó la recuperación como el gran club que siempre habia sido pero habia dejado de ser.

Con este tio y con Salva Ballesta se tiene una deuda.


----------



## barullo (21 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Yo, si veo un partido es para divertirme y el atletico ABURRE porque no juega una mierda.
> 
> No se trata de ganar siempre, nadie le esta pidiendo al Atletico que gane la liga o la Champions, cosa que podemos hacer de vez en cuando pero no es exigible que gane siempre. Lo que se le pide al Atletico es que juegue bien, que no se encierre y termine pidiendo la hora con el Girona o el Athletic el otro dia, que no termine la primera parte con el Rayo habiendo tirado una vez a puerta y empiece encerrado la segunda, que no haga un partido lamentable con Oporto (ganando de chiripa) y Leverkusen, que no se tire 180 minutos contra el Brujas sin meter un puto gol, que no metamos un gol y al instante siguiente el equipo cambie la actitud y se encierre, que no salga el NEGADO de Koke despues de hacer una mierda de partido y diga que la intencion del equipo era que "no pasara nada" y asi un largo etcetera.
> 
> ...



Pero como te digo quizá no tenemos esos jugadores para esos cambios de registro y jugar de otra forma.

La plantilla no da para más basicamente. Hay jugadores como Lemar que fueron carísimos y no valen ni la mitad de lo que costaron. Se le trajo para tener contento Griezmann. ¿Qué haces ante eso? pues te jodes y juegas a lo que puedes con ese y el resto, que salvo 3 ó 4 los demás son muy del montón y muy corretones y fisicos. Es un equipo tremendamente descompensado en sus lineas con un ataque magnifico pero con un centro del campo y sobretodo una defensa muy de equipo de media tabla. Y de eso no tiene culpa el técnico sino los que fichan, porque seguramente el Cholo habrá pedido a tal y cual y le habrán dicho que con estos bueyes tienes que arar macho, así que apañatelas.

Que estoy de acuerdo que habría que tener otras variantes de juego sobretodo con Rayos, Mallorcas y Getafes pero no las hay con esta plantilla.

Y en cuanto a que con otro entrenador nos iría mejor tengo mis dudas y llevo viendo fútbol y al Aleti mucho tiempo para saber que si se marcha iba a comenzar otra travesia en el desierto que a saber cuando acabaría y a donde nos conduciría...y a ver a quién te traes que esa es otra


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (21 Oct 2022)

Una pregunta, atléticos.

Estoy pensando en invitar a un amigo del Atlético al partido del miércoles contra el Leverkusen.

Los que frecuentáis el Wanda, ¿qué sitios recomendáis: Lateral este, oeste, fondo norte, fondo sur…?

Queremos buena visibilidad dentro de lo posible (teniendo en cuenta que sólo quedan asientos para las partes superiores; 300…).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## LMLights (21 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que con este entrenador empezó la recuperación como el gran club que siempre habia sido pero habia dejado de ser.
> 
> Con este tio y con Salva Ballesta se tiene una deuda.



Yo lo decía porque la FE cholísta FLAQUEA, como posible recambio.

Si este año no se gana algo, y sobre todo se *VUELVE A CREER* en el equipo (una victoria contundente contra el Madrid por ejemplo), el cholo quedará en entredicho, la gente se empieza a mosquear y cuestionar cosas, y ese ambiente enrarece el vestuario. Intuyo que hace falta más mano de hierro y el vestuario puede estallar, no se, incluso Quique igual no es el recambio ideal.

Y la gente se mosquea no por caer por la mínima contra el city, sino por las cagadas contínuas contra equipos "pequeños" la poca fiabilidad y la falta de gol (igual la falta de gol empieza en el mediocampo eh, que igual no es problema de delanteros)....




barullo dijo:


> Y en cuanto a que con otro entrenador nos iría mejor tengo mis dudas y llevo viendo fútbol y al Aleti mucho tiempo para saber que si se marcha iba a comenzar otra travesia en el desierto que a saber cuando acabaría y a donde nos conduciría...y a ver a quién te traes que esa es otra



Ah, o sea ¿que no estamos en un desierto ya?, GOZAMOS DEL OASIS DE LA PLENITUD ATLÉTICA


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)

*Se cumplen 25 años de uno de los goles del Calderón









Se cumplen 25 años de uno de los goles del Calderón


21 de octubre de 1997. Segunda ronda de la Copa de la UEFA. El PAOK de Salónica visitaba el Vicente Calderón, que esa noche asistiría a uno de los goles más




www.mundodeportivo.com




*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Una pregunta, atléticos.
> 
> Estoy pensando en invitar a un amigo del Atlético al partido del miércoles contra el Leverkusen.
> 
> ...



Yo me sentando en varios sitios por la parte de arriba tanto en este como en oeste y se ve bastante bien, evitaría los fondos eso si, para mí es donde peor se ve el partido.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Una pregunta, y conste que soy fiel cholísta. ¿Porqué el atleti -que tiene menos capital que un city, PSG, Liverpool, Mandril o Bayern- paga tanto a su entrenador?. Es que la diferencia es brutal.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque lo produce. 10 años clasificados en champions y 2 ligas en la trampa arbitral que es. Otra cosa el estilo de juego que es discutible.


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Huele a hurto








El Atleti se queja de los árbitros y le ponen a su mayor pesadilla frente al Betis


Ya hay reacción de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF) a las quejas por los arbitrajes que realizó Álvaro Morata en público y el propio Atleti, de modo discreto, filtrando su malestar a los medios. El comité de árbitros ha designado a Gil Manzano, la mayor pesadilla arbitral del Atleti...




www.masatletico.com


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Huele a hurto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PVTO CALBO DESPRECIA AL ATLETICO Y NOS PONE A SU ESBIRRO


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Oct 2022)

La Lija tiene estas cositas.

La asignasión de arbitrario provoca disgustos a los equipos que no son El Trampas o La Farsa.

Que en una competición de fúmbol la asignación de arbitrario desmoralice a un equipos antes de empezar un partido es terripla


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*

*Oblak; Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Correa, Kondogbia, Witsel, Saúl; Morata y Griezmann.*

Por su parte, *el Cholo Simeone realiza tres variaciones*. La más destacada,* el retorno de Oblak bajo palos*. También entra *Correa en banda derecha por De Paul y Saúl en el costado izquierdo en el lugar de Lemar. *Arriba, repiten Griezmann y Morata.


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

*ONCE DEL REAL BETIS*

*Rui Silva; Sabaly, Pezzella, Luiz Felipe, Álex Moreno; Guido Rodríguez, Guardado; Luiz Enrique, William Carvalho, Rodri; Borja Iglesias.

Manuel Pellegrini va con seis cambios *con respecto al once de Cádiz. *Regresan habituales como Rui Silva, Sabaly, Luiz Felipe, Álex Moreno y Borja Iglesias*. Además, *entra Guardado por la sanción de Canales*, avanzando la posición de William Carvalho como enganche.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vivaaa er beti manque pierda!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Oct 2022)

Otra repentinitis.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra repentinitis.



Por posibilidad ya toca otro Kun en el campo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

joder lo de correa es acojonante. vaya paquete


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Aquí si Griezzman no está bien, el equipo no funciona.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Oct 2022)

seguramente el betis se deje golear por farsa o madrid cuando le toque.....


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Lamentable control


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Oct 2022)

El patético una vez más jugando al 0-0 y buscando que se equivoque el rival. Y dicen que el Madrí juega a esto.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOL!



Olimpico de griezmann, increible como ha entrao eso


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Aquí si Griezzman no está bien, el equipo no funciona.



GOOOOOOOL de Grizzi, el segundo en su cuenta.


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Gol del moromierda


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

a sufrir


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

gooooooooooooooooool del betis, 1-2 gana atletico, hay partido


----------



## Octubrista (23 Oct 2022)

La historia de siempre...


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Que gracia me hace el mamadu con bigote del betis, que salao jajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

que raro que no nos haya jodido el arbitro con esa jugada


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> que raro que no nos haya jodido el arbitro con esa jugada



La verdad que hoy del arbitraje no se puede decir na.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

ale a mamarla


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> La verdad que hoy del arbitraje no se puede decir na.



solo ha tenido una ocasión para hacerlo y no lo ha hecho. era muy evidente el empujón. aún así anonadado me hallo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> La verdad que hoy del arbitraje no se puede decir na.



No, nada, el error lo ha tenido el atletico con el 0-2 q se ha ido para atras y el betis se vino arriba. Pues 3 puntos para los rojiblancos ante un rival directo de champions


----------



## artemis (23 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja partido fácil contra erbeti de @Tricornio es un chollo jugar contra ellos en la hora de la siesta.... Les metes goles desde un córner o por debajo de las piernas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Oct 2022)

Penaltito que le perdonan al Atleti al final...que raro a un equipo al que siempre le roban


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, nada, el error lo ha tenido el atletico con el 0-2 q se ha ido para atras y el betis se vino arriba. Pues 3 puntos para los rojiblancos ante un rival directo de champions



De primeras no se estaban echando atrás, pero te clavan uno de falta y te entran los miedos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

cuando entró fekir se notó bastante


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> cuando entró fekir se ha notó bastante



Típico jugador que por lo tonto que es a desperdiciado media carrera, pero el tipo es muy bueno, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

¿Quién fue ese futbolista del Atleti que metió un gol de saque de esquina hace muchos años?


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Oct 2022)

ha faltao el golito de Morata o Correita.

Griezmann ha hecho partidazo de los suyos. Ha rejuvenecido y se le ve que se lo pasa pipa dando brincos por el céspedes.

y el equipo entero muy bien, la defensa inpecable y el medio del campo igual. 

Yo, que soy fan de Joao, le pondría siempre. Cuando no sale de titular me paso to el partido esperando que entre.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ha faltao el golito de Morata o Correita.
> 
> Griezmann ha hecho partidazo de los suyos. Ha rejuvenecido y se le ve que se lo pasa pipa dando brincos por el céspedes.
> 
> ...



Correa es un fraude


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

*Griezmann justifica el cholismo*

Doblete del francés para colocar al Atlético tercero en LaLiga. Recortó Fekir. Álex Moreno estampó un balón en el travesaño.


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién fue ese futbolista del Atleti que metió un gol de saque de esquina hace muchos años?



No si te refieres a este, pero no es de saque de esquina.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No si te refieres a este, pero no es de saque de esquina.



Creo recordar que era uno de saque desde la otra esquina, pero es probable que me esté confundiendo y sea ese. Lo que sí recuerdo es que lo metió uno del Atleti.

Por cierto, vaya gilipollas el portero.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

Aquí hay 10 más:


----------



## Edge2 (23 Oct 2022)

Disculpas tuve que atender a unos amigos, que tal el partido? Hemos dado otra impresion?


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No si te refieres a este, pero no es de saque de esquina.



Gol antologico...

Como antologico es ver que Antena 3 emitia partidos de liga y de Europa...te cagas lorito lo qur ha cambiado la cuenta


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Creo recordar que era uno de saque desde la otra esquina, pero es probable que me esté confundiendo y sea ese. Lo que sí recuerdo es que lo metió uno del Atleti.
> 
> Por cierto, vaya gilipollas el portero.



Ahí lo llevas


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Disculpas tuve que atender a unos amigos, que tal el partido? Hemos dado otra impresion?



En defensa bien, pero en ataque me siguen sin convencer excepto Grizzi.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Oct 2022)

Griezmann ha estao hoy como en sus mejores tiempos. Está ahí


----------



## Edge2 (23 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Griezmann ha estao hoy como en sus mejores tiempos. Está ahí



Le quedan sus mejores años, 5 o 6...


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (24 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Le quedan sus mejores años, 5 o 6...



Dios te oiga...de momento no va desencaminado, esperemos que los años no le pesen demasiado de aquí en adelante.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2022)

*El Atlético no jugará en Almazán: Los Pajaritos o Metropolitano*

La Federación visitará este martes el campo de La Arboleda, aunque hay pesimismo y se barajan dos opciones: pedirle el estadio al Numancia o jugar en la casa de los rojiblancos, como hizo el Majadahonda hace un año.


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Atlético no jugará en Almazán: Los Pajaritos o Metropolitano*
> 
> La Federación visitará este martes el campo de La Arboleda, aunque hay pesimismo y se barajan dos opciones: pedirle el estadio al Numancia o jugar en la casa de los rojiblancos, como hizo el Majadahonda hace un año.



¿Qué le pasa a su campo? ¿es un patatal como el de Braga de hace un mes?


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a su campo? ¿es un patatal como el de Braga de hace un mes?



Parece que peor todavia


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a su campo? ¿es un patatal como el de Braga de hace un mes?



Pues yo les ponía a jugar ahí, a ver si espabila más de uno!


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

*Griezmann, el ‘superhéroe’ que esperaba el Atlético de Madrid*

El futbolista se ha desplazado junto a su familia a Disneyland Paris para celebrar y disfrutar de esta aventura y conocer a los superhéroes de Marvel.


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Griezmann, el ‘superhéroe’ que esperaba el Atlético de Madrid*
> 
> El futbolista se ha desplazado junto a su familia a Disneyland Paris para celebrar y disfrutar de esta aventura y conocer a los superhéroes de Marvel.




Al menos sigue teniendo alma de niño...jajaja


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pues yo les ponía a jugar ahí, a ver si espabila más de uno!



Ya, pero se te rompe alguién y ya tienen excusa para palmar lo que queda de liga hasta después del mundial: el campo en el que jugaron que estaba fatal


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Ultimo partido del atleti en casa de champions hoy ?  y estamos en octubre, cada año termina antes la champions jejeje


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a su campo? ¿es un patatal como el de Braga de hace un mes?



Los primeras siempre han estado llorando por los _canpos _de las categorías regionales, da igval cómo esté el sespet, además que no entra ni dios ahí, por lo alto eso da para 5 ó 6 avtobvses


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL PORTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

falla el brujas un penalty...


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*¡¡11 DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID!!*

Salen: *Oblak, Molina, Hermoso, Giménez, Reinildo; Witsel, Kondogbia, Correa, Carrasco; Griezmann y Morata.*


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

marca el oporto


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

otro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

el mignolet fue flor de un dia..pero bueno HA que ganar los 2 partidos que queda si o si...eso se llama "depender de nosotros mismos"


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Es increible el equipazo que es el cholismo arrancandole todo un 0-0 al todopoderoso Brvjas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

cagonros 0-4 el pvto juglar le ha visto la cara al demonio Pepe y se ha jiñao


----------



## Terminus (26 Oct 2022)

Estamos más muertos que Rafaela carra


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Vamos ese Aleti cagondios hay que ganar y ganar como decía el sabio


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Tenéis que ganar los dos partidos que os quedan por cojones no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es increible el equipazo que es el cholismo arrancandole todo un 0-0 al todopoderoso Brvjas



el mignolet lo paraba todo literalmente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tenéis que ganar los dos partidos que os quedan por cojones no?



habia que ganarlos si o si..antes incluso...del partido del oporto


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Buenas!!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Colchoneros cómo estáis ? Nerviosos?
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Colchoneros cómo estáis ? Nerviosos?
> Pozdrawiam



Yo estoy convencido que pese al cholo vamos a ganar los dos partidos. Son nuestros genes...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Emos salido muuy bien


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que pese al cholo vamos a ganar los dos partidos. Son nuestros genes...



no le des mucha coba que este nos echa el gafe


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Inicio bastante prometedor del Atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Puffff dos goles casi a la vez del Bayer y Bayern.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOÕL DEL LEVERKUSEN

A TOMAR POR CULO*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

No me había dado tiempo ni venir al hilo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

hermoso y correa bajan el nivel del equipo


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Golllll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Menuda jugada se montaron los teutones.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)

El poderío del fútbol español en Europa está por los suelos


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Sí los colchoneros quieren ganar van a tener que sudar la gota.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Emos salido muuy bien



Tan bien, como siempre

Casi empate...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Uy...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy la defensa del leverkusen es una mierda...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy la defensa del leverkusen es una mierda...



Pero si no se acercan y ya ni hablamos de tirar pves...


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me había dado tiempo ni venir al hilo



Se nos amontonan las noticias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy la defensa del leverkusen es una mierda...



Son de los últimos en Bundesliga


----------



## Raul83 (26 Oct 2022)

Qué verguenza, ni a la Segunda División Europea váis a ir, con lo bonito que sería un Atlético-Barza en la Europa League. A ver si remontáis y ganáis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Es que el patético no va a ir ni a la EL.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Gollll

CarrasGolll...

Quedan 3/4 de partido


----------



## ravenare (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Emos salido muuy bien



Jajajajajaja.


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Empata Carrasco para el Atleti.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Empate ante el 15º de la Bundesliga


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Mierda, gal del patético


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

venga coño


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajajajaja.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empate ante el 15º de la Bundesliga



Si se es segundo y el Bayern de Munich primero, se puede solucionar en un cruce


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

no te tires hoy morata...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Morata en modo piscinero, tidícvlo total


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empate ante el 15º de la Bundesliga



A 3 puntos del colista


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 3 puntos del colista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241292



Es el Zevilla germánico, pero el Atleti hace que estos sean bvenos


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Madre mía Correa.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es el Zevilla germánico, pero el Atleti hace que estos sean bvenos



Segundo gol del leverkusen


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Un desastre la defensa del Atlético

Correa un error grave, pero la defensa no existe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*

DEL LEVERKUSEN


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

joder que pesados...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es el Zevilla germánico, pero el Atleti hace que estos *sean bvenos*



Pero bvenos, bvenos, cholismo en estado pvro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

gracias correa menos mal que ahora lo arreglas con 2 goles...ohh wait


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Madre mía Correa.



Eseeeeee correaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....la que ha liao


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

A un equipo que da tantas alegrías como el Atleti en el fondo,muy en el fondo se le tiene que querer...

Hala,a la calle


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero bvenos, bvenos, cholismo en estado pvro



Partido de 5-4 con el 5⁰ gol en el 101...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Algo que me decía que iba a ser una noche gloriosa.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Ya pueden elaborar menos las jugadas o no nos va a dar tiempo...


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algo que me decía que iba a ser una noche gloriosa.



El cuarto de grupo q va a la conference league ?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Y ojito que les clavan el 3º


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Nos estan esperando, y nosotros nos estamos cansando...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Quedar cuarto en un grupo con Brujas,Leverkusen y Oporto...sería algo brutalerrimo...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Quedar cuarto en un grupo con Brujas,Leverkusen y Oporto...sería algo brutalerrimo...



ESO NO VA A PASAR


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESO NO VA A PASAR



No se yo...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESO NO VA A PASAR



50' y bajando...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Oct 2022)

¿Minuto y resultado?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Minuto y resultado?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Sí, es que estoy en tres hilos a la vez y me pierdo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

este año los equipos germanos no hay quien los gane


----------



## ravenare (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Muahahahaha.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Muahahahaha.



TE vas a perder los goles del Bayern...


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2022)

Que hacemos con Correa?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que hacemos con Correa?



de momento cambiarlo por Joao


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> de momento cambiarlo por Joao



Es el partido para que Joao Felix se reinvente y pegue el golpe en la mesa


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Golll.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Muahahahaha.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Nada,esta gente se va a cargar la noche mágica,lo veo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL--------


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Vamos Bayern!!! Digo Bayer!!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Que forma de complicarnos la vida...


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

De Paul.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Vengo de acostar a los niños, y ya llueve menos


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> De Paul.



Con el empate no le adelanta el leverkusen en la lucha por el puesto de europa league


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Con el empate no le adelanta el leverkusen en la lucha por el puesto de europa league



Y tambien les elimina de la fase final de la Champions


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

joder, cuantas oportunidades...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

30' quedan, pinta bien


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Bien cambiado morata que no tenia el dia..


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Desesperante ver un partido de esta banda


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

vamos vamos


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Literalmente se acaba de hacer el nigga 80 metros de carrera


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Joder Giménez llega con el mercancías... no tiene defensa el aleti

15' quedan


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Pero que gilipollas, perdiendo el tiempo... Otro año será...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Bven retraso gasta Gimenez


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Lo de siempre en europa: saca tarjeta a los 2, al infractor y a la víctima


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Grisman es un tricste , pero es de lo poco potable


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Sacando el tercero de debajo de la portería con 15º de la Bundesliga


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sacando el tercero de debajo de la portería con 15º de la Bundesliga



Pues está en champions, no sé de qué te quejas


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Comienzan los minvtos "atleticos"


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Va a entrar joao felix


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno, ya a cara o cruz 5' más descuento


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Joder la ha tenido ahi Griezmann


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno, ya a cara o cruz 5' más descuento



Te has confundido, el descuento es


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno, ya a cara o cruz 5' más descuento



Sale Joao Felix


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a entrar joao felix



YA hay que ser monguer para agvantarlo hasta el 87'


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te has confundido, el descuento es



Vaya chopeos que te pegas:

Ahí ponía de toda la vida El Madri


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> YA hay que ser monguer para agvantarlo hasta el 87'



Grave error del cholo aguantarlo tanto tiempo


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> YA hay que ser monguer para agvantarlo hasta el 87'



Yo lo hubiera sacado antes

Será para que nadie diga que no lo sacó


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

5', poco para el cholismo


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo hubiera sacado antes
> 
> Será para que nadie diga que no lo sacó



Yo no lo veo en un buen momento y ademas transmite mal rollo...


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Venga que lo hacemos

A la penultima entra


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo en un buen momento y ademas transmite mal rollo...



Pves entonces que no lo saque, con dos cojones


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo en un buen momento y ademas transmite mal rollo...



Ya, pero es que hoy hay que sacar toda la artilleria y olvidarse de movidas internas


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

VAmos con ese córner


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Joder el barsa encaja el tercero


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Xabi Alonso tenía que haber sido expvlsado


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Pues nada...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Oct 2022)

Al carrer Insólito, penalti tras el pitido final


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Que revisen esa mano


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

VAR


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Es penalti


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

PENALTY


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Es mano.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Es penalti



En Europa no suele serlo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Escandalazo total,vaya robazo...


----------



## Cobat (26 Oct 2022)

Peor que los gitanos


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Penaltyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???? no me lo creo


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

mETedlo joder metedlo


----------



## fachacine (26 Oct 2022)

Madre mía qué vergüenza de penalty


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Brutal el tongo


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

MEtedlo


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

MEtedlo


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Oct 2022)

VERGÜENZA


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Venga venga


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cobat (26 Oct 2022)

Ajajajajajajajajajja


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Mega lol


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

No me jodas


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Madreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Oct 2022)

Jajajajajajajakajajaja


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Oct 2022)

Penalti fallado y al carrer


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Increíble....


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Se repite...me tomas el pelo


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Es muy del Atleti esto eh.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ESPERO QUE DE ESTA SE LARGUE EL CHOLO PARA SIEMPRE


----------



## Cobat (26 Oct 2022)

Que repitan el penalty o que añadan minutos hasta que gane el patetic


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

increible


----------



## Octubrista (26 Oct 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## fachacine (26 Oct 2022)

JODEROS PATÉTICOS


----------



## hartman (26 Oct 2022)

artemis tomate un orfidal y respira.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Carrastco debería bvscarse un equipo del nivel que tiene, el Eldense estaría bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Que alguien ponga un gif de la secuencia del penalti porque es lo más Atleti desde Imperioso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Oct 2022)

PUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPUPASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ravenare (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> MEtedlo



Chupa del frasco llani Carrasco. Jajajajajaja.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Oct 2022)

Ni robando.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Chupa del frasco llani Carrasco. Jajajajajaja.


----------



## Artorias (26 Oct 2022)

Otro éxito del "mejor entrenador del mundo".

El problema no es el partido de hoy y el fallar el penalti, el problema es haber llegado a esta situación con una mierda de grupo.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Espero que tenga la verguenza de largarse.


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> artemis tomate un orfidal y respira.



Jajajajaja, injusto varios partidos en esta Champions pero hemos competido hasta el final, no haciendo el ridículo en nuestro campo humillados 0-3


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

revalorizando porteros all the world


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya chopeos que te pegas:
> 
> Ahí ponía de toda la vida El Madri



Contra el oporto paso, y hoy ya me diras tu el descuento


----------



## drogasentuano (26 Oct 2022)

Los 2 goles del bayer, regalos de griezman y de correa, este último con la amable "ayuda" de oblak. Lo del penalti es justicia poetica para rematar otra noche más de pura y absoluta rision en el campo chino.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Al Carrer otro!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Carrastco debería bvscarse un equipo del nivel que tiene, el Eldense estaría bien



El Almazan le viene bien


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Sabía que lo iban a fallar. 

En fin, total igamos a caer ante cualquier medianía en octavos.


----------



## Artorias (26 Oct 2022)

Si la rata tuviera algo de dignidad, dimitiria esta misma noche y traeríamos un nuevo entrenador con un mes de parón por el mundial para trabajar.

Pero pedirle a la rata dignidad es como pedirle a un cerdo volar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Los 2 goles del bayer, regalos de griezman y de correa, este último con la amable "ayuda" de oblak. Lo del penalti es justicia poetica para rematar otra noche más de pura y absoluta rision en el campo chino.



Si bueno pero hay que meterlos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Oct 2022)

Anormales del Atletico haciendo el saludo nazi. El Madrid y el Barcelona hizo bien echando a toda la mugre.


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si la rata tuviera algo de dignidad, dimitiria esta misma noche y traeríamos un nuevo entrenador con un mes de parón por el mundial para trabajar.
> 
> Pero pedirle a la rata dignidad es como pedirle a un cerdo volar.



Vete a la cuadra con los tuyos.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

Miraclo por el lado bveno, el Atleti ya no cae en octavos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Y sta temporada no ha forma de ganar a ningun equipo aleman


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Oct 2022)

empate y eliminación ofrecida por correa y hermoso. espero no jueguen mas.


----------



## ravenare (26 Oct 2022)

Cuando creíamos que el barsa era lo más ridiculo de la noche llegan los choletes para superarse a sí mismos. No olvidéis abonaros a Orange televisión. Por supuesto no jugarán ni Europa League. Grande Cholo. Lolololololo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ah, vale que para jugar bien y ganar olgadamente a equipos de la parte baja de la tabla hay que tener un plantillon como el Madrid o el Liverpool...
> 
> Que se lo digan al Betis, R. Sociedad, Villareal, Bilbao y demas que juegan mil veces mejor que nosotros contra esos equipos y que dan mas la cara contra Madrid y Barcelona que nosotros...



Con el Cholo estamos donde debemos estar: terceros en Liga y sin competir en Champions.
Si quieres algo más te vas al Bernabeu con los tuyos.


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2022)

ELIMINADOS.
@Edge2


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Contra el oporto paso, y hoy ya me diras tu el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241424



5 minutos...hace 10 años eso era mucho, pero ahora puede ser hasta poco


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Tuchel está sin club no???


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Lo que jode más es en el último minuto y fallar el penalti e irte pal Carrer eso sí jode y mucho.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y sta temporada no ha forma de ganar a ningun equipo aleman



Grvpo de risa sólo por debajo del gr.D, no tiene nada que se pierda con "alemanes"


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Miraclo por el lado bveno, el Atleti ya no cae en octavos



Pero podria caer en octavos de europa league tmb


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Oct 2022)

Para el penalty y remate al larguero, despedimos la shampions con humor.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Con Morralla de killer demasiado lejos hemos llegado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Grvpo de risa sólo por debajo del gr.D, no tiene nada que se pierda con "alemanes"



y el madrid perdio ante el leipzig.. y el barsa..y el sevilla... en alemania imposible ganar tambien...


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Algún madridista estará con el puro en la boca y el vaso de whisky está noche.jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

De verdad tan difícil es tirar un penalty?
Miras al balón y cuando vas a chutar levantas la cabeza, duermes la pierna de golpeo atrás y esperas a que el portero se mueva, la tiras al otro lado y ya está. 

Lo sabe hacer hasta el tonto de Sergio Ramos, cómo no lo hace igual Carraasco?


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo he visto mas de 10 veces y pienso q va a entrar  increible el final


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Cuando creíamos que el barsa era lo más ridiculo de la noche llegan los choletes para superarse a sí mismos. No olvidéis abonaros a Orange televisión. Por supuesto no jugarán ni Europa League. Grande Cholo. Lolololololo.



No se yo que decirte, caer 0-3 en tu campo despues de 200 y pico millones en palancas, es bastante ridiculo.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Oct 2022)

Haber que excusa inventan los medios esta vez para justificar al Cholo y su panda de guarros


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> De verdad tan difícil es tirar un penalty?
> Miras al balón y cuando vas a chutar levantas la cabeza, duermes la pierna de golpeo atrás y esperas a que el portero se mueva, la tiras al otro lado y ya está.
> 
> Lo sabe hacer hasta el tonto de Sergio Ramos, cómo no lo hace igual Carraasco?



No es dificil

Pero si lo tiras cagao es imposible que lo metas


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Vaya dia que llevamos de funeral, no damos a basto......bueno estamos aqui reunidos para despedir la champions 2022/23 del atletico de madrid, que forma mas cruel de caer. En estos momentos tan dificiles es cuando mas juntos hay q estar, se ruega un minuto de silencio, por favor





Gracias a la gente por su corona de flores....


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya dia que llevamos de funeral, no damos a basto......bueno estamos aqui reunidos para despedir la champions 2022/23 del atletico de madrid, que forma mas cruel de caer. En estos momentos tan dificiles es cuando mas juntos hay q estar, se ruega un minuto de silencio, por favor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241452
> 
> ...



Gracias tio. Dep


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> De verdad tan difícil es tirar un penalty?
> Miras al balón y cuando vas a chutar levantas la cabeza, duermes la pierna de golpeo atrás y esperas a que el portero se mueva, la tiras al otro lado y ya está.
> 
> Lo sabe hacer hasta el tonto de Sergio Ramos, cómo no lo hace igual Carraasco?



Desde el teclado es muy fácil, pero cuando estás cansado al final del partido, con todo el mundo mirando, ya no es tan fácil. El aspecto psicológico cuenta.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2022)

Que bonito es ser del Atleti... Al resto, a MAMARLA... Noches de estas, pese a la adversidad te sientes orgulloso, tu equipo ha peleado, no ha hecho el ridículo perdiendo 0-3


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Desde el teclado es muy fácil, pero cuando estás cansado al final del partido, con todo el mundo mirando, ya no es tan fácil. El aspecto psicológico cuenta.



Es una técnica, pero no la aplican, tiran a voleo. 

Por cierto el partido que se ha marcado De Paul es para despedirle tras el mundial. 
Quicir, si es capaz de jugar así por qué nunca lo hizo antes? 
Menuda rata de cloaca.


----------



## ravenare (26 Oct 2022)

Nunca ganareis una champions y lo sabes. La primera medida debe ser subirle el sueldo al Cholo.


----------



## brickworld (26 Oct 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Para el penalty y remate al larguero, despedimos la shampions con humor.



Pero es que lo mejor es que el tercer y último remate lo despeja el propio Carrasco e iba a puerta....

Ha sido totalmente


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es una técnica, pero no la aplican, tiran a voleo.
> 
> Por cierto el partido que se ha marcado De Paul es para despedirle tras el mundial.
> Quicir, si es capaz de jugar así por qué nunca lo hizo antes?
> Menuda rata de cloaca.



El Atleti es el único equipo que despide a sus jugadores por jugar bien.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Pero es que lo mejor es que el tercer y último remate lo despeja el propio Carrasco e iba a puerta....
> 
> Ha sido totalmente



Asi fue, el tercer intento, increible que iba para puerta y lo saca Carrasco, de pupas total


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Atleti es el único equipo que despide a sus jugadores por jugar bien.



No les despide, les vende. 
Es un equipo vendedor: Thomas Party, el del Bayern, Rodrigo... etc.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

Por cierto cuántos blancos había en el equipo "alemán"?
Dos no más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No les despide, les vende.
> Es un equipo vendedor: Thomas Party, el del Bayern, Rodrigo... etc.



rodrigo sigue jugnado de titular en el equipo de moros del city


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por cierto cuántos blancos había en el equipo "alemán"?
> Dos no más.



si negros que corren mucho,,pero en enero iran andando


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No les despide, les vende.
> Es un equipo vendedor: Thomas Party, el del Bayern, Rodrigo... etc.



Thomas Partney se quiso ir: vinieron con la clausula y se lo llevaron


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Thomas Partney se quiso ir: vinieron con la clausula y se lo llevaron



Cláusula rebajada para que se lo llevaran como hacen con tantos otros, ejemplo Diego Costa y Chelsea.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*¡La eliminación más cruel!*

Eliminado de Champions tras empatar con el Leverkusen con un epílogo terrible. Con el tiempo cumplido, el VAR señala un penalti que Carrasco falla. El primer rechace de Saúl, al travesaño. El segundo, de Reinildo, lo sacó Carrasco en la línea de gol.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que bonito es ser del Atleti... Al resto, a MAMARLA... Noches de estas, pese a la adversidad te sientes orgulloso, tu equipo ha peleado, no ha hecho el ridículo perdiendo 0-3



Joder ni a la Europa League vais a ir con el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo al mando y un crack de 120M como Joao Félix en el banquillo. R.I.P. Europa esta temporada para el Atleti


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cláusula rebajada para que se lo llevaran como hacen con tantos otros, ejemplo Diego Costa y Chelsea.



No conozco los detalles, pero tampoco les puedes poner al común de los jugadores 200 kilotones de clausula de rescisión...

Pero vamos que caraesquina suele estar como loco por vender, es cierto


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Oct 2022)

Penalti regalado con el final de partido ya pitado,el más difícil todavía...y al árbitro todavía se le veía con ganas de pitar que lo repitieran.

La vida sigue,mañana otra vez a hablar del trampas y a llorar por la persecución arbitral...


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Joder ni a la Europa League vais a ir con el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo al mando y un crack de 120M como Joao Félix en el banquillo. R.I.P. Europa esta temporada para el Atleti



No tengo muy claro que quiera ir a la EL ... de todas maneras me preocuparia vender parte del club por 800 millones y terminar por segundo año en Europa League y con un entrenador que le han eliminado en un año dos veces de Champions y una de EL y sin contar con un presupuesto de más de 1000 Millones y una deuda de más de 1500 millones


----------



## Lomo Plateado (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No tengo muy claro que quiera ir a la EL ... de todas maneras me preocuparia vender parte del club por 800 millones y terminar por segundo año en Europa League y con un entrenador que le han eliminado en un año dos veces de Champions y una de EL y sin contar con un presupuesto de más de 1000 Millones y una deuda de más de 1500 millones



Ahora estás con el bajón por la eliminación, pero cuando se te pase no querrás estar los jueves en zapatillas viendo por la tele la mejor Europa League desde hace décadas y que el Atlético no esté ahí.


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Es que no veeeeassss


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Penalti regalado con el final de partido ya pitado,el más difícil todavía...y al árbitro todavía se le veía con ganas de pitar que lo repitieran.
> 
> La vida sigue,mañana otra vez a hablar del trampas y a llorar por la persecución arbitral...



Regalado mis cojones, dos manos como dos soles y el penalty debío ser repetido por entrar en el área dos o más jugadores del rival, aparte el portero se adelanta. 

Las Trampas son las que hacen los trileros del palco, que usan el cluzz para hacer negocios pasando jugadores.
El Cholo es el que mantiene este putiferio a flote: este año hacían falta dos centrales, un lateral derecho y un delantero top como poco. NAda de eso trajeron. 

Los milagros a Lourdes. Y los ciervos al Bernabeu.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Oct 2022)

El día que el Cholo se vaya se verá su gran labor en el Atleti porque el equipo caerá al pelotón de los torpes, donde estaba cuando Diego Pablo llegó. 

Entonces se acordarán de él y le harán justicia todos los miserables que le ningunean hoy.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Oct 2022)

El pupas pupeando A jugárse la Europa League en Oporto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Regalado mis cojones, dos manos como dos soles y el penalty debío ser repetido por entrar en el área dos o más jugadores del rival, aparte el portero se adelanta.
> 
> Las Trampas son las que hacen los trileros del palco, que usan el cluzz para hacer negocios pasando jugadores.
> El Cholo es el que mantiene este putiferio a flote: este año hacían falta dos centrales, un lateral derecho y un delantero top como poco. NAda de eso trajeron.
> ...



es un penalti ridiculo,no se puede ir a buscar un balon de cabeza siempre con las manos en la espalda,y mucho mas ridiculo aun es pitarlo con el partido finalizado…si eso se lo pitan a favor al Madrid se monta la mundial.

la realidad es que el atleti posiblemente fuera el mejor equipo de los cuatro de ese grupo,y va a salir posiblemente ultimo,si ahi no ruedan cabezas apaga y vamonos…


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> no le des mucha coba que este nos echa el gafe



@Edge2 ¿qué te dije? mírale por aqui arriba descojonandose

Siempre que viene al hilo nos gafa y perdemos, siempre...

recuérdalo para la próxima: no le contestes


----------



## Terminus (27 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El pupas pupeando A jugárse la Europa League en Oporto.



A que te escojoncio


----------



## Terminus (27 Oct 2022)

Yo lo dije que estábamos mvretos


----------



## Raul83 (27 Oct 2022)

Podéis clasificaros para la Europa League y volver a ganarla como en 2018, qué negativos sois los colchoneros.
Y luego en Agosto otra Supercopa de Europa. Si es que el Madrid no ganamos otra vez la Champions, ya por inercia.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Anormales del Atletico haciendo el saludo nazi. El Madrid y el Barcelona hizo bien echando a toda la mugre.



Estarían pidiendo un taxi, mal pensado


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Oct 2022)

Bueno por lo menos el atletico se va a tomar por culo .....

*Un fracaso y un culpable: Simeone*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (27 Oct 2022)

Lo llevo diciendo años y no hacen caso los amigos atléticos. Cholo vete ya!! El Cholo es el mayor cáncer que tiene el Atlético.

Ese tío no permite al club y los jugadores crecer.


----------



## fachacine (27 Oct 2022)

Como madridista y tras la eliminación del Pateti propongo renovación del Cholo 5 años más


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Oct 2022)

Le parece Peton al Dracula de bram stoker, elde la peli del keanu rivs.

Bueno y a la hora de señalar culpables....el entrenador de los 20 millones que? Penalti aparte, no habia plantilla para llegar a la jornada 6 con unos puntitos mas?

Yo por mi que le suban el sueldo, pero telita...


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Oct 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Oct 2022)

Alucinante el final del partido, pupas pero pupas total. El penalti está muy mal tirado, pero el remate posterior al palo y el despeje de Carrasco cuando la pelota ya entraba.............alucinante.

Os esperamos en la EL.......si os clasificáis


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Alucinante el final del partido, pupas pero pupas total. El penalti está muy mal tirado, pero el remate posterior al palo y el despeje de Carrasco cuando la pelota ya entraba.............alucinante.
> 
> Os esperamos en la EL.......si os clasificáis



Pero luchando hasta el final, no siendo el juguete de nadie tras casi de 200 millones en fichajes y casi 800 de vender activos del club


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pero luchando hasta el final, no siendo el juguete de nadie tras casi de 200 millones en fichajes y casi 800 de vender activos del club



Hoy el Barça ha salido al campo sabiendo que estaba eliminado de la champion y clasificado para la EL. Hoy no se ha perdido la champion, solo algo de imagen, pero la champion se perdió en los dos partidos contra el Inter.

Hoy no solo os habéis quedado fuera de champions, si no que os jugáis la EL en el último partido.


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Oct 2022)

_buenos días 
que vengo a asegurarme de que estáis todos bien
no pasa nada 
es solo Futbol _


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hoy el Barça ha salido al campo sabiendo que estaba eliminado de la champion y clasificado para la EL. Hoy no se ha perdido la champion, solo algo de imagen, pero la champion se perdió en los dos partidos contra el Inter.
> 
> Hoy no solo os habéis quedado fuera de champions, si no que os jugáis la EL en el último partido.



Que tampoco pasaría nada si no la jugamos, yo casi lo prefiero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

A ver si abandonamos la defensa de 3 que nos hace más agujeros que a un recluta ruso


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

La noche de Halloween parece que se adelanto anoche en el atletico


----------



## ravenare (27 Oct 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Alucinante el final del partido, pupas pero pupas total. El penalti está muy mal tirado, pero el remate posterior al palo y el despeje de Carrasco cuando la pelota ya entraba.............alucinante.
> 
> Os esperamos en la EL.......si os clasificáis



Dime que no te dio gustico? El gordo está tan dolido que si siquiera quiere jugar EL. Jajajaja otro año de cholismo. Orgulloso de mí equipo dice la morsa marina. Ver el vídeo del penalti en bucle es bien.
Todos con cara de Petón. Colchonetas.


----------



## MagicPep (27 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pero luchando hasta el final, no siendo el juguete de nadie tras casi de 200 millones en fichajes y casi 800 de vender activos del club



Luchar hasta el final para luego hacer el PAYASO... gracias ayer lo pase mal contra el bayern pero vosotros me hicisteis reir


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Oct 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> Luchar hasta el final para luego hacer el PAYASO... gracias ayer lo pase mal contra el bayern pero vosotros me hicisteis reir



Pepe metiendo la pulla


----------



## Terminus (27 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Podéis clasificaros para la Europa League y volver a ganarla como en 2018, qué negativos sois los colchoneros.
> Y luego en Agosto otra Supercopa de Europa. Si es que el Madrid no ganamos otra vez la Champions, ya por inercia.



Pero si en la supercopa de Europa os follamos el culo, gilipollas


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

La poca deportividad de los jugadores del Leverkusen ante Carrasco, ¡celebraron el fallo en su cara! - MarcaTV


Hasta tres jugadores del conjunto alemán celebraron en la cara del futbolista belga los errores del conjunto rojiblanco demostrando de ese modo poca deportividad y profesionalidad




videos.marca.com





Joputa el aleman, se va a por carrasco despues de fallar el penalty y lo celebra efusivamente en su cara, que tirriaaaa tengo a los alemanes, no saben perder, ni ganar ni nada....


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> Luchar hasta el final para luego hacer el PAYASO... gracias ayer lo pase mal contra el bayern pero vosotros me hicisteis reir



No te creas... lo vuestro, con todo ese seny, valors y palancas es muy triste, arriesgar toda la economía del club a una carta y que te humillen cayendo por segundo año consecutivo a la europa league no te permite reirte de nadie... hasta un campero de tu nivel, debería darse cuenta...

Te vas a pillar el nuevo COD???


----------



## MagicPep (27 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No te creas... lo vuestro, con todo ese seny, valors y palancas es muy triste, arriesgar toda la economía del club a una carta y que te humillen cayendo por segundo año consecutivo a la europa league no te permite reirte de nadie... hasta un campero de tu nivel, debería darse cuenta...



por que no me voy a reir con los reyes de la tragicomedia... el atleti es capaz de hacernos reir hasta a nosotros que estamos pasando duros momentos.




deberiais recibir subvenciones estatales y asi poder pagarnos lo de El Principito... asi nosotros pagar a Setien


----------



## Nomeimporta (27 Oct 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> por que no me voy a reir con los reyes de la tragicomedia... el atleti es capaz de hacernos reir hasta a nosotros que estamos pasando duros momentos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241796
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2022)

Una pregunta para los atléticos del hilo: ¿vosotros pensáis que lo de anoche fue penalty?

Porque yo, sinceramente, apoyo a casi todos los equipos españoles en Europa, no lo había visto hasta ahora y me he quedado muy dubitativo...


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una pregunta para los atléticos del hilo: ¿vosotros pensáis que lo de anoche fue penalty?
> 
> Porque yo, sinceramente, apoyo a casi todos los equipos españoles en Europa, no lo había visto hasta ahora y me he quedado muy dubitativo...



No me esperaba esto de ti...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No me esperaba esto de ti...



Vamos, que tienes las mismas dudas que yo...


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vamos, que tienes las mismas dudas que yo...



Tu antes molabas...


----------



## ravenare (27 Oct 2022)

Que pasa choletes, nos echamos unos pinballs? ( Leer con voz de Torrente).


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que pasa choletes, nos echamos unos pinballs? ( Leer con voz de Torrente).



Me queda el consuelo de que os eliminaremos de la europa lig y ganaremos la liga y la copa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una pregunta para los atléticos del hilo: ¿vosotros pensáis que lo de anoche fue penalty?
> 
> Porque yo, sinceramente, apoyo a casi todos los equipos españoles en Europa, no lo había visto hasta ahora y me he quedado muy dubitativo...



a mi lo de lewandosky era penal penal...pero bueno como PREDIJE el VAR no ha acabado con las polemicas arbitrales


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2022)

@artemis MARICON


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Que pasa choletes, nos echamos unos pinballs? ( Leer con voz de Torrente).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a mi lo de lewandosky era penal penal...pero bueno como PREDIJE el VAR no ha acabado con las polemicas arbitrales



Lo de Lewandovsly no, pillín. El del Atleti.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Carrastco debería bvscarse un equipo del nivel que tiene, el Eldense estaría bien



Encima de ser un tipo que no vale ni para tomar por cvlo, es mal compañero, se está poniendo en tela de jvicio a Joao y le están jodiendo vivo








João Félix pidió tirar el penalti y Carrasco se negó


Nuevas imágenes muestran a João Félix hablando con Carrasco y pidiendo para él la responsabilidad del decisivo lanzamiento.




as.com


----------



## chicken (27 Oct 2022)

Está claro que el estilo de juego del Cholo aún funciona en la Liga (dos títulos y una década ininterrumpida quedando entre los tres primeros). En cambio, en Europa ya se le va agotando y quedando obsoleto: el Atlético no llega, por lo menos, a semifinales de la Champions desde la temporada 16-17.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)

Qué tarde noche inolvidable nos dieron ayer Patético y Far$a. Pensábamos que iba a ser imposible superar lo del año pasado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Encima de ser un tipo que no vale ni para tomar por cvlo, es mal compañero, se está poniendo en tela de jvicio a Joao y le están jodienvo vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ayer dijeron que en la champions que perdió por penaltis Carrasco no quiso tirar y se la dejó a Juanfran, que acabó fallando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué tarde noche inolvidable nos dieron ayer Patético y Far$a. Pensábamos que iba a ser imposible superar lo del año pasado.



Tal cual, cada año se superan y ponen el liston mas alto  

No puedo parar de verlo, parece q va a entrar en la porteria...


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tal cual, cada año se superan y ponen el liston mas alto
> 
> No puedo parar de verlo, parece q va a entrar en la porteria...



Dudo mucho que el remate de Reinildo hubiera entrado la verdad...

Había un defensa y el portero por ese lado de la trayectoria, no es por tronchar la fiesta pero no es pa tanto...

Arrieros somos eso sí, y en el camino también nos reiremos (y no lo digo por ti Xilebo sino en general para todos los cuernitos que vienen aqui o al otro lado a subrayar esto que tampoco es pa tanto)


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tal cual, cada año se superan y ponen el liston mas alto
> 
> No puedo parar de verlo, parece q va a entrar en la porteria...



el arbitro debio pitar el final tan pronto la paro el portero,ya muchisimo regalo fue ese penalti como para ademas conceder los rechaces…


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el remate de Reinildo hubiera entrado la verdad...
> 
> Había un defensa y el portero por ese lado de la trayectoria, no es por tronchar la fiesta pero no es pa tanto...
> 
> Arrieros somos eso sí, y en el camino también nos reiremos (y no lo digo por ti Xilebo sino en general para todos los cuernitos que vienen aqui o al otro lado a subrayar esto que tampoco es pa tanto)



Eso tmb lo he pensado yo, que en el tercer remate en el penalty la direccion q coge la pelota hay un jugador aleman en la trayectoria y supuestamente despejaría. Pero bueno, es que pocas veces se ha dado en una jugada tanto infortunio y quedar eliminado en la fase de grupos, demasiado cruel todo. Que es verdad, esto de la alegria va por barrios y la proxima le puede tocar al madrid o a quien sea.

Pero que tu q llevas tiempo en el foro, nunca se dara de nuevo tanto linchamiento foril con un penalty como el q tiro sergio ramos y llego a la luna en aquella eliminatoria famosa de champions en el 2010. Llovio las hostias como panes, de los 20 primeros hilos en la guarderia 15 eran de ramos,....que anoche estuvo muy calmada la cosa para la q se podia haber liado


----------



## MarloStanfield (27 Oct 2022)

Ejjjjjkeeee no lo pueden entendeeeeer


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

ahora segun el marca ha que vender el equipo....
por supuesto tras años de entrar en champions y amistosos en america,,y demas cosas,,no hay dinero ,claro claro


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso tmb lo he pensado yo, que en el tercer remate en el penalty la direccion q coge la pelota hay un jugador aleman en la trayectoria y supuestamente despejaría. Pero bueno, es que pocas veces se ha dado en una jugada tanto infortunio y quedar eliminado en la fase de grupos, demasiado cruel todo. Que es verdad, esto de la alegria va por barrios y la proxima le puede tocar al madrid o a quien sea.
> 
> Pero que tu q llevas tiempo en el foro, nunca se dara de nuevo tanto linchamiento foril con un penalty como el q tiro sergio ramos y llego a la luna en aquella eliminatoria famosa de champions en el 2010. Llovio las hostias como panes, de los 20 primeros hilos en la guarderia 15 eran de ramos,....que anoche estuvo muy calmada la cosa para la q se podia haber liado



Ya ya, pero es que estoy leyendo a gente que dice literalmente que no han visto eso en la vida para exagerar y demigrar en ciertos hilos y que les den zankitos...pero es un pegote que se tiran que te cagas

Y es un pegote porque a lo largo del año y en cualquier competición hay jugadas como esa a manta de varios remates y rechaces y al final pega en defensa o atacante y va pa fuera o pa dentro. Que es muy mala suerte desde luego, y más teniendo en cuenta que no nos escamotean la mano y el penalti acabado el partido (que sería lo más fácil) pero la jugada en sí con esos remates y rechaces se ha visto 1000 veces

Y lo del canelita y ese penalti no fué tanto escarnio porque al final pasó la eliminatoria el madri ¿me equivoco?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2022)

Espero que el Atleti pierda contra el Oporto o lo que sea que tenga que hacer el Leverkusen pa que vayan ellos a uropalic esa y ya está.

Lo del penalti pues mejor que no se hubiera señalao. Así al menos podríamos haber tenido alguna excusa de arbitrariedac, joder. Carrasco estaba pálido después de colocar el balón, justo antes de lanzar el penaltis.

Pero me dio igual quedar fuera de champiojos. Esto puede parecer que lo digo por decir, pero no, lo digo porque lo sentí así, con acsoluta indiferencia. Incluso antes del partido me daba un poco lo mismo. Nunca me había pasao viendo al Atleti, que me la sople si nos clasificamos o no o lo que sea. Terminó el partido y me la sudó totalmente el resultao. No me sofoqué ni na de na.

Me da un poco igual la champiojos, La Lija y las arbitrariedades y er mondial y to. 

Veo el júnbol pero sin más. Me gosta ver al Atleti y que juebe bien, pero sin más. Me da igual si nos empapelan a tarjetas o si nos castigan a arbitrariedades, si no entra el balón como en el penalti de ayer...me la suda.

Me gusta que el Atleti tenga un equipazo, el fúmbol, pero no me sofoca na.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el remate de Reinildo hubiera entrado la verdad...
> 
> Había un defensa y el portero por ese lado de la trayectoria, no es por tronchar la fiesta pero no es pa tanto...
> 
> Arrieros somos eso sí, y en el camino también nos reiremos (y no lo digo por ti Xilebo sino en general para todos los cuernitos que vienen aqui o al otro lado a subrayar esto que tampoco es pa tanto)



Nosotros nos financiamos aficiones que matan a las aficiones rivales, damos la enhorabuena a quienes ganan competiciones en las que también jugamos nosotros y desde luego no colgamos pancartas en nuestro estadio llamando ladrones a los rivales. Poco os estamos dando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2022)

No os pasa a vosotros que desde que el fúmbol está tan adulteradito no os sofoca?

A mí si. Antes me lo tomaba en serio pero ya me deja indiferente. 

A pesar de todo me encanta el Atleti como siempre y el fúmbol, lo veo y ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Oct 2022)

Pu


xilebo dijo:


> Eso tmb lo he pensado yo, que en el tercer remate en el penalty la direccion q coge la pelota hay un jugador aleman en la trayectoria y supuestamente despejaría. Pero bueno, es que pocas veces se ha dado en una jugada tanto infortunio y quedar eliminado en la fase de grupos, demasiado cruel todo. Que es verdad, esto de la alegria va por barrios y la proxima le puede tocar al madrid o a quien sea.
> 
> Pero que tu q llevas tiempo en el foro, nunca se dara de nuevo tanto linchamiento foril con un penalty como el q tiro sergio ramos y llego a la luna en aquella eliminatoria famosa de champions en el 2010. Llovio las hostias como panes, de los 20 primeros hilos en la guarderia 15 eran de ramos,....que anoche estuvo muy calmada la cosa para la q se podia haber liado



es se aceptará como lo aceptamos cuando hemos perdido, pero el Madrí es un club señor que no va llamando ladrones a los demás y que felicita a quien gana una competición en la que también juega.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2022)

er pnarti lo debió lanzar Joao. Que además pidió lanzarlo él.

No pasa na porque lo tire Carrasco y lo falle, eso da igual. Me parece bien que Carrasco lo pida y lo falle. Eso no tiene importancia.

Debió tirarlo Joao porque es el llamao a ser Maravillao y punto. Y Er Cholo debió concederle asumir ese papel.


----------



## ravenare (28 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> er pnarti lo debió lanzar Joao. Que además pidió lanzarlo él.
> 
> No pasa na porque lo tire Carrasco y lo falle, eso da igual. Me parece bien que Carrasco lo pida y lo falle. Eso no tiene importancia.
> 
> Debió tirarlo Joao porque es el llamao a ser Maravillao y punto. Y Er Cholo debió concederle asumir ese papel.



Joao la estrella. Sale en el min 84. Jajajaja. Claro que no vais a jugar EL. Porque no tenéis nivel para jugarla. El cholismo está obsoleto. Vivis del cerocerismo más rampante. 

Como va a ganar algo un equipo que tiene en sus filas a koke resurrection? Pupas. Solo aspirais a ganar una liga cada X años, cuando Madrid y FCB están en la mierda. Asumid vuestro rol de escuderos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya ya, pero es que estoy leyendo a gente que dice literalmente que no han visto eso en la vida para exagerar y demigrar en ciertos hilos y que les den zankitos...pero es un pegote que se tiran que te cagas
> 
> Y es un pegote porque a lo largo del año y en cualquier competición hay jugadas como esa a manta de varios remates y rechaces y al final pega en defensa o atacante y va pa fuera o pa dentro. Que es muy mala suerte desde luego, y más teniendo en cuenta que no nos escamotean la mano y el penalti acabado el partido (que sería lo más fácil) pero la jugada en sí con esos remates y rechaces se ha visto 1000 veces
> 
> Y lo del canelita y ese penalti no fué tanto escarnio porque al final pasó la eliminatoria el madri ¿me equivoco?



Que vaaaa, perdio el madrid aquella eliminatoria de champions de semis. Me confundi de año, fue en el 2012 contra el bayern munich, q entrenaba Mou y fallaron los penaltys kaka, cristiano y ramos el definitivo. Aquella champions la gano el chelsea por penaltys


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

SER: João Félix se fue de fiesta y no gustó


En El Larguero analizaron la situación por la que pasa el delantero portugués. Y contaron que se fue a celebrar el cumpleaños de su novia tras el varapalo.




as.com





Que pena de jugador, a mi me encanta y tiene mucha calidad en sus botas, va a acabar como Isco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que vaaaa, perdio el madrid aquella eliminatoria de champions de semis. Me confundi de año, fue en el 2012 contra el bayern munich, q entrenaba Mou y fallaron los penaltys kaka, cristiano y ramos el definitivo. Aquella champions la gano el chelsea por penaltys



bueno el lado POSITIVO del 2012..es que al nmo haber final española ,,torres y la SELECCION llegaron frescos cual lechuga... FERNANDO torres fue bota de oro de esa eurocopa


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*Puerta abierta a João Félix*

El técnico del Benfica, Roger Schmidt, valoró positivamente una posible llegada del delantero al club portugués, pero reconoció que se trata de “una hipótesis imposible”.


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

¡Tenemos once del Atlético!

Simeone apuesta por *Oblak; Carrasco, Reinildo, Savic, Witsel, Nahuel; Saúl, Kondogbia, De Paul; Correa y Morata.*

El entrenador argentino *cambia de sistema*, pasando a una defensa de cinco, y realiza tres cambios.* Salen Giménez, Hermoso y Griezmann* con respecto a la debacle de Champions y *entran Savic, Saúl y De Paul.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL CADI!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Salir con 5 atrás, y recibir un gol a los 20"


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso, en menos de 1 minuto , y ha rematao solo en el centro del area...
Va a tener que remar duro en el Carranza hoy...si, Carranza


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL CADI!!!!!!!!!*



Joeee que ha pasao ? he ido al baño y me he perdido el gol del cadiz


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Oct 2022)

Correa titular


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joeee que ha pasao ? he ido al baño y me he perdido el gol del cadiz



Lo estaba poniendo y oigo gritar el gol. Joder qué gustazo. Semana completa.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Salir con 5 atrás, y recibir un gol a los 20"



Broo-tal, menvdo equipazo que tienen poniendo el avtobús ante el todopoderoso Cadi


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Se lesiona el primo del negro de Potemos...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL CADI!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Y ojito que ahí ha estado el 2º


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2022)

cuando dejaremos de usar LA cancerigena defensa de 3?


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Lo de Nahuel Molina y Correa es de chiste hoy


----------



## destrozo (29 Oct 2022)

Esta temporada toca orígenes amegos


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Pero que cojones hacen los gitanos del Cadiz con Ikurriñas colgadas en el campo?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pero que cojones hacen los gitanos del Cadiz con Ikurriñas colgadas en el campo?



pero no se que cojones tienen que caen simpaticos siempre, de los equipos mindundis de la liga es el favorito por supuesto del grupo prisa, pero de otros tambien.... hace 20 años me sorprenderia la bandera vasca ahi, ahora no me sorprende nada, cigarras y rojos, valga la redundancia...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Las estadísticas que pvede romper el cholismo: Cadiz no ha ganado en casa todavía


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Bueno, el Atlético está atacando con insistencia aunque sin mucha fortuna no calidad, y eso hace el partido entretenido. La defensa del Cádiz tampoco se la ve infranqueable, aunque juegan muy motivados.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Ahora con el paron del mundial es el momento para dar por finalizado el Cholismo... Espero que no dejen pasar la oportunidad...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora con el paron del mundial es el momento para dar por finalizado el Cholismo... Espero que no dejen pasar la oportunidad...



1- ¿Cuánto dinero costaría echar al Cholo?

2- ¿Cuánto dinero costaría contratar un sucesor de élite?

3- ¿Qué garantías te da ese sucesor con esta plantilla?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Va, me interesa que empate el Patético.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Va, me interesa que empate el Patético.



El partido está entretenido, aunque es casi el primer partido de liga que veo este año exceptuando los del Madrid y la falta de ritmo es evidente en los dos equipos. Parece un torneo de pretemporada. 

Va ser verdad que la Liga está en decadencia.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

Va a entrar la joya del atletico pablo barrios, a ver q tal el debut


----------



## El Pionero (29 Oct 2022)

El cholo ya no da más de si. Su tope llegó en el 2016. Debería dejar el equipo y que entre sangre nueva en


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> 1- ¿Cuánto dinero costaría echar al Cholo?
> 
> 2- ¿Cuánto dinero costaría contratar un sucesor de élite?
> 
> 3- ¿Qué garantías te da ese sucesor con esta plantilla?



Es una cuestion de higiene por los jugadores y por la aficcion. Este tio lo ha reconocido, que la champions no la entiende, ya no da mas de si y lo unico que puede hacer es quemar a todos.


----------



## El Pionero (29 Oct 2022)

Debería haber dejado al Atleti en la segunda final de la Champions que perdieron. Sólo han ganado una liga y Europa League. 

Y como siga así. Eliminados de la Copa del Rey por un segunda B


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

cholo vete ya,se que cobras mucho...pero el equipo da puta pena....ni cuando llegastes jugaba tan poco,tus fichajes son un puto desastre.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

Jojojojojojjojojojoj.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Me cago en sus muertos. 2-0!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Joder...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Y el 2º


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me cago en sus muertos. 2-0!!!!!!



Me temo que ya no van a empatar


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

gooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

Que poca contundencia de la defensa..... Parece la del Español....


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Vergüenza de Jugadores, Cholo vete ya pero por dignidad y respeto a ti mismo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Oct 2022)

De ésta lo echáis, no?


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De ésta lo echáis, no?



A más de uno hay que echar me parece a mi...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Que poca contundencia de la defensa..... Parece la del Español....



Precisamente es lo próximo en la pacoliga, Cholismo-Español y de la primera vuelta sólo le quedan al Atleti mindvndis que lo mesmo se la lían pero con el parón...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es una cuestion de higiene por los jugadores y por la aficcion. Este tio lo ha reconocido, que la champions no la entiende, ya no da mas de si y lo unico que puede hacer es quemar a todos.



Desde luego al equipo se lo ve decaidísimo.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Cuando falta Koke, se nota, el centro del campo un desastre.

Y Cholo, que dice ser hombre de club, debería de irse a ver el Mundial, y dejar el club.

Seguramente en la Juve lo querrían...

Gol 2-1....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

¡Vamos pateti!


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Buenoooo...no llega el tercero de milagro


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Bvena respvesta, toda una declaración de intenciones de Joao


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Ya he apagado la tele


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Ahora partido loco


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

Remate de pseudo chilena guarrilla del toallas y gol en propia del Cai... De rebote...


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

Vuelve cesar ferrando a su casa...............


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bvena respvesta, toda una declaración de intenciones de Joao



Presinarse


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es una cuestion de higiene por los jugadores y por la aficcion. Este tio lo ha reconocido, que la champions no la entiende, ya no da mas de si y lo unico que puede hacer es quemar a todos.



Pero un entrenador "bueno" no va a venir si no le dejas crear un equipo un poco a su gusto. Para mantenerse con esta plantilla sin enormes inversiones tendrías que traer a un Gregorio Manzano de la vida y acecharía la seria posibilidad de convertirse en un equipo de mitad de tabla.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya he apagado la tele



Correeeee enciende la tele, goool del atletico 2-1 y acaba de salir el descuento


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

NEcesitamos 10 minutos mas al menos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL NIÑATOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Joer, qué partido más loco...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

Ahora sí... Buen gol del Toallas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Ya, que se queden así.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Oct 2022)

Correa titular


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Joao tremendo... Es bueno.


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Correeeee enciende la tele, goool del atletico 2-1 y acaba de salir el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244333
> .



Es que me es indifente que empanten, sinceramente y dos goles seria un milagro.


xilebo dijo:


> Correeeee enciende la tele, goool del atletico 2-1 y acaba de salir el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244333



Te tendré que hacer caso jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora partido loco



Y me alegro, menvdo 2º golazo


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> NEcesitamos 10 minutos mas al menos



gooooooooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, que se queden así.



Hostiaaaaa que ha empataooo el atletico


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Oct 2022)

Vaya fenómeno Simeone,el mejor jugador de su equipo y le tiene chupando banquillo hasta aburrirse...


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> NEcesitamos 10 minutos mas al menos



El Cádiz siempre llega agotado al final, y por desgracia para ellos, pierden, a ver hoy.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

8 min de descuento, toma ya


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Correeeee enciende la tele, goool del atletico 2-1 y acaba de salir el descuento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244333



8'


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Joao Felix salva el puesto del Cholo de momento.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

8 MINUTAZOS...


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya fenómeno Simeone,el mejor jugador de su equipo y le tiene chupando banquillo hasta aburrirse...



Hoy a respondido, será recompensado con minutos.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 8 MINUTAZOS...



Tu veras que al final os sobra descuento con otro gol q metais


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Hoy a respondido, será recompensado con minutos.



Morralla se ha ido del _canpo _lesionao, el Atleti ya no tiene más


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

¿8 minutos? ¿Estamos locos?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

El Cádiz no puede con los calzones...


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿8 minutos? ¿Estamos locos?



Y luego se quejan la peña de los descuentos del madrid....


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Morralla se ha ido del _canpo _lesionao, el Atleti ya no tiene más



Ese hombrecillo no debería ni jugar en primera división, al igual que Correa y Molina.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Si fuera por Joao el Cholismo ahora no estaría eliminado de Champions


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Y bueno, atléticos. Aquí tenéis un caso práctico de cómo ganó el Real Madrid la Champions. Aguantando vivo hasta el minuto 80 e imponiendo su superioridad física.


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si fuera por Joao el Cholismo ahora no estaría eliminado de Champions



Bueno...es muy fácil especular a estas alturas también te lo digo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Que alguien les parta las piernas joder...


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Huele a penalty en el 99'


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y bueno, atléticos. Aquí tenéis un caso práctico de cómo ganó el Real Madrid la Champions. Aguantando vivo hasta el minuto 80 e imponiendo su superioridad física.



Calla hombre, a ver si van a aprender a ganar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

La ha tenido el Toallas....


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

LA que ha tenido joao...


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

UFFFFFFFF.....UNA PENA


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Bueno...es muy fácil especular a estas alturas también te lo digo.



Carrasco hizo un partido basvra, no es ningvna especvlación


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Carrasco hizo un partido basvra, no es ningvna especvlación



Eso es cierto, pero no deja de ser una especulación.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Oct 2022)

Gooooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

PUPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

¿Pero queréis aprender a defender de una puta vez?


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooool del cadiz


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

MERECIDO, me da pena por Joao.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

El clavo que cierra el ataúd del Cholo, 3-2


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

A MAMARLA GITANOS PATETICOS


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

que manera de perder..................


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Lo de Nahuel Molina es de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Oct 2022)

Vaya dos finales de partido seguidos del patetico,que no se diga que no le dan emoción


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> A MAMARLA GITANOS PATETICOS



Gitana tu puta madre trisómico.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya dos finales de partido seguidos de partido,que no se diga que no le dan emoción



Ya, pero en los dos partidos se vió que se puede jugar a ir a ganar, y no a esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Alargan hasta el 98 para que empate el Patetico y en el 98 marca el Cadiz
A joderse RATAS TRAMPOSAS


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Jo jo jo jo jo... Pupas total.


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Y Morralla lesionado
LO GOZO


----------



## Manero (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joao Felix salva el puesto del Cholo de momento.



Más bien al revés, viendo la exhibición que ha dado Joao Félix con más motivo deberían cargarse al Cholete por tener puteado tanto tiempo al jugador de más talento de su equipo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Oct 2022)

Si el Cholo sigue mañana de entrenador a partir de las 00:00 h., el Atleti dará bastante vergüenza ajena....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

En la grada se ve a un niño del Atleti llorando y su padre abrazándolo mientras se ríe y, seguramente, piensa "Hijo, ya te acostumbrarás"...


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En la grada se ve a un niño del Atleti llorando y su padre abrazándolo mientras se ríe y, seguramente, piensa "Hijo, ya te acostumbrarás"...



Bendita inocencia...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Si el Cholo sigue mañana de entrenador a partir de las 00:00 h., el Atleti dará bastante vergüenza ajena....



Debería irse hoy mismo... Esta agotado SU proyecto, porque no lo olvidemos, tiene la plantilla que EL ha querido...


----------



## fachacine (29 Oct 2022)

Que Joso Felix no sea titular es una puta broma. No te vayas nunca, Cholo.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

@artemis MARICON...


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Oct 2022)

El atletico esta acabado y el cholo Simone mas todavia que busquen otro muerto de hambre y arreglado...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Debería irse hoy mismo... Esta agotado SU proyecto



No hay duda de que los jugadores piensan así, y contra eso no hay nada que hacer.

Pero viene la gran pregunta: ¿Y luego qué? ¿Y con qué dinero?


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Debería irse hoy mismo... Esta agotado SU proyecto, porque no lo olvidemos, tiene la plantilla que EL ha querido...



Es muy atrevido por tu parte decir que tiene la plantilla que el a querido...  
Pero si, por mi que se vaya ya, por dignidad.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Y lo de Joao muy mal gestionado...


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El atletico esta acabado y el cholo Simone mas todavia que busquen otro muerto de hambre y arreglado...


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Oct 2022)

¡Gooooool! Cádiz 3, Atlético de Madrid 2. Rubén Sobrino (Cádiz) remate con la izquierda desde muy cerca por bajo, junto al palo izquierdo.

Viva el Poderoso Cadiz...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No hay duda de que los jugadores piensan así, y contra eso no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Pero viene la gran pregunta: ¿Y luego qué? ¿Y con qué dinero?



Pero si se va el cholo los patéticos tienen que aceptar que empieza una época de transición y dar tiempo al nuevo, algo que no harán. 
Estos tíos ya no creen en el cholo, por lo que o se va el cholo o te cargas al 90% del equipo y haces uno nuevo.


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1244348



que no podeis vencer ni a un cadiz , los jugadores estan hasta el gorro del Simone....


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1244348



Esperemos que nos de una alegria esta noche...


----------



## sintripulacion (29 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El clavo que cierra el ataúd del Cholo, 3-2



Cholo quédate.. Cholo quédate!!!.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora con el paron del mundial es el momento para dar por finalizado el Cholismo... Espero que no dejen pasar la oportunidad...



Uf habra que ver. El atletico no pierde oportunidad de perder oportunidades.

Tenia un grupo en champions ,por presupuesto, para ser lider comodo. En liga con un barcelona en ruina desde el año pasado tenia - y tiene- la ocasion de convertirse en al menos el segundo equipo de España y la realidad es que esta mas cerca del cuarto que del segundo.

Uno de los equipos que peores resultados obtienen en casa le gana con un gol en el minuto 1 y otro en el descuento...la rocosidad que se le presuponen a los equipos del cholo queda en entredicho.

A los dueños les vale esto? Quiza aun si, o si piensan que el cholo devalua a sus jugadores como joao felix, quiza empiecen a buscar sustituto. Porque una cosa parece clara, y es que a muchos seguidores con mantenerse en primera y que el Madrid no gane siempre les vale...


----------



## sintripulacion (29 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que al Cholo habría que subirle un poco más el sueldo, igual es un problema de no sentirse suficientemente valorado.
El Atlético debería tirar de alguna palanca como el Barsa.
Tanto Xavi como el Cholo son los dos entrenadores más admirados y protegidos por la nauseabunda prensa deportiva nacional.
Los dos dando un nivel putapenico y la prensa demostrando que su envidia al Madrid y su antimadridismo les ciega totalmente la razón.
Cholo y Xavi , quedaros por favor!!!.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

*El Atleti se abona a la crueldad*

El Atlético pierde en Cádiz tras un gol de Sobrino en la última jugada. Joao Félix remontó el partido con un doblete tras un gol de Bongonda a los 30 segundos y otro de Álex. Morata se fue lesionado.


----------



## ravenare (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me queda el consuelo de que os eliminaremos de la europa lig y ganaremos la liga y la copa



Jajajaja.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja.



Luego hablamos...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Oct 2022)

No sé lo que os costará echar al injertos, pero no puede ser más de lo que estáis perdiendo (deportiva y económicamente) con su trato a Joao Felix.


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Oct 2022)

@barullo , madre de dios que ha pasado? Que me acabo de levantar de la siesta


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> @barullo , madre de dios que a pasado? Que me acabo de levantar de la siesta



Bien haces...jajajaja


----------



## Artorias (29 Oct 2022)

Que excusa hay para la derrota de hoy?, para el equipo titular que ha sacado "el mejor entrenador del mundo"?.

IROS A TOMAR POR CULO, TANTO LA PUTA RATA COMO LOS QUE LO DEFENDEIS, VOSOTROS NO SOIS ATLÉTICOS, SOIS *GILIPOLLAS.*


----------



## barullo (29 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> @barullo , madre de dios que ha pasado? Que me acabo de levantar de la siesta



No sé, no lo he visto


----------



## Artorias (29 Oct 2022)

Venga HIJOS DE MALA MADRE, venga GILIPOLLAS, defendedlo hoy también.

Venga, MONTONES DE MIERDA, decid que los que llevamos años criticandolo no somos atleticos.

Venga, a ver con qué salis hoy después del ridículo que hemos hecho y lo de Champions.

Venga, CABRONES, a ver qué decis hoy.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> @barullo , madre de dios que ha pasado? Que me acabo de levantar de la siesta



Pves fue sido un partido intedezantísimo y no estoy con sorna


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Terminus (29 Oct 2022)

Pero pon a Joao Félix de titular siempre puto argentino de mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pero pon a Joao Félix de titular siempre puto argentino de mierda



llevamos 2 temporadas con el cancerigeno 5-3-2 debilitamos el centro del campo para al final no tener defensa en los laterales y acabar sobrepasados en el centro del campo


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

Vaya semanita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Joao es Maravillao
Pa mí es el mejor en la actualidat
Los hay más fuertes, más grandotes, tal, vale, pero ninguno tiene el fúrbol que tiene Joao Maravillao. Que otros metieron más joles, melasuda, pero no tienen el fúnbol que tiene Joao Maravillao. 

En lo que es el fúnbol en sí, la esencia, es Joao Maravillao el mejor de la actualida.

Porque lo digo yo


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Joao Maravillao es el puro fúnbol en la actualidac

To lo demás son funbolistas


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Mirad, ñeños



Joao Maravillao
La esencia del puro fúnbol


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Quien coño a día de hoy le hace caso a ese calvo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

hay un tema que no asmite discusión alguna posible.

Joao Félix es Maravillao 

y ya está. Os guste o no.

La titularidad es suya y punto, no se la tiene que dar nadie ni quitársela porque no admite discusión alguna. Es Joao Maravillao y le pertenece la titularidac salvo lesión o sanción arbitraria.

Y ya está. Basta ya de chorraditas y gilipolleces.

Joao es Maravillao
Es el puro fúnbol
Y al que no le guste es su problema, que se lo mire


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Oct 2022)

cuanta nvtrición, como lloran las ratas vikingas. se ha quedao buena noche. Ausencio 700 millones de clausula.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hay un tema que no asmite discusión alguna posible.
> 
> Joao Félix es Maravillao
> 
> ...



Contra el Porto será titular, si no Simeone si que me va ha empezar a tocar los cojones con este tema ya, no solo por los buenos minutos que Joao dio contra el Cádiz, si no por que el viene del Benfica y seguro que al Porto le tiene ganas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Contra el Porto será titular, si no Simeone si que me va ha empezar a tocar los cojones con este tema ya, no solo por los buenos minutos que Joao dio contra el Cádiz, si no por que el viene del Benfica y seguro que al Porto le tiene ganas.



Yo soy Cholista y el Cholo no va a hacer tonterías porque es que no hay discusión.
Ya está, se equivocó, Joao se la saca y todos contentos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo soy Cholista y el Cholo no va a hacer tonterías porque es que no hay discusión.
> Ya está, se equivocó, Joao se la saca y todos contentos.



No se si el Cholo se equivocó o no, igual el castigo fué de más, pero que Joao venia haciendo unos números de mierda no es discutible, esperemos que a partir de aquí vaya para arriba.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se si el Cholo se equivocó o no, igual el castigo fué de más, pero que Joao venia haciendo unos números de mierda no es discutible, esperemos que a partir de aquí vaya para arriba.



lo que aprendi de sus numeros ,,es que cuando joao esta on fire...zas llego una entrada salvaje que lo manda a la enfermeria


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se si el Cholo se equivocó o no, igual el castigo fué de más, pero que Joao venia haciendo unos números de mierda no es discutible, esperemos que a partir de aquí vaya para arriba.



Pa mí equivocó el Cholo con Joao algunas veces. 
Y los números son los que son, que ta fuera de champiojos.
No hay discusión


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Joao Maravillao es la esensia pura del fúnbol.

Y le dejas tranquilo porque se la saca y luego qué. Cuidadito con Joao Maravillao y no le provoques.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Oct 2022)

Igual que en su selección de Portugal, que el seleccionador le tiene desquiciao y así les va. 

Joao debe ser el líder de su selección y en el Atleti no debería tener ningún debate ni nada por el estilo, es necedac. Es el puro fúmbol. Dejadnos disfrutal, queremos gozar con Joao


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Oct 2022)

Lo de quedar fuera de champiojos no se debe a tener una plantilla sin el nivel pa pasar. El Cholo comete errores, no es infalible, ta claro. 

Pero no vamos a dudar del Cholo porque cometa errores y no sea infalible. Sigo siendo Cholista como siempre.

Y con Joao, me da la sensación de que nadie discute en el Atleti que es el puro fúmbol y que no pinta nada en el banquillo. Qué hace Joao en el banquillo, en qué están pensando? vamos a ver si nos aclaramos ya y dejamos de confundirle y de confundir al equipo.


----------



## Artorias (31 Oct 2022)

Tenemos posiblemente uno de los 5 mejores jugadores de fútbol de la actualidad y uno de los que va a ser de los 3 mejores en el futuro y gracias a la rata calva y a los que la defendeis no solo no lo estamos aprovechando en el presente si no que vais a conseguir que se largué mientras vamos a tener rata y mierda de juego hasta el final de los días.

Joao si es listo, y lo es, dira: "o la rata o yo, o la rata se va después del mundial o me voy yo".

Si el club es inteligente está claro a quien debe elegir.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2022)

Que hace este ciervo payaso en el equipo?


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

*Ser del Atleti es...*


----------



## fourbie (31 Oct 2022)

Me gusta el fútbol 

soy del atleti desde niño

he seguido y visto sus partidos cada año

estoy en cortocircuito

este atleti me da asco

me gusta el fúrbol

el atleti de Simeone.....es muy malo

da igual que quede segundo, primero o tercero

es lamentable el fútbol de este atleti

a Simeone no le gusta el fútbol


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se si el Cholo se equivocó o no, igual el castigo fué de más, pero que Joao venia haciendo unos números de mierda no es discutible, esperemos que a partir de aquí vaya para arriba.



Es que es eso: ¿qué ha hecho este año Joao? pues tocarse los cojones

Y resulta que en Cadiz mete 2 goles...vale ¿y el resto de la temporada? pues ha hecho poquísimo y esto de que ahora es la purga Benito que lo arregla todo me recuerda a lo de Griezmann:

Hace poco cuando Griezmann sólo jugaba un ratito y marcaba un gol se decía lo mismo: tiene que jugar todo el partido...y le han puesto de salida y mira dónde estamos no te jode: fuera de champions y fuera de la lucha por el título de liga, a no ser que madrí y barsa se duerman en los laureles y nosotros no perdamos ni un sólo punto en lo que queda de liga y eso no lo ha hecho el Aleti jamás.

Espero que se pongan las pilas TODOS. Jugadores y técnico. Quizá tengan que sentarse a hablar y llegar a acuerdos, porque parece que hay muy mal rollito ahí dentro y mucho ego enfrentado.


----------



## t_chip (1 Nov 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Venga HIJOS DE MALA MADRE, venga GILIPOLLAS, defendedlo hoy también.
> 
> Venga, MONTONES DE MIERDA, decid que los que llevamos años criticandolo no somos atleticos.
> 
> ...



Los que atacais al cholo no sois atléticos, sois una cuadrilla de cagones merengues o de culerdos desesperados que, desde que está el Cholo, ya no podéis aspirar ni a ser segundos en liga, CABRON HIJODEPUTA GILIPOLLAS MONTON DE MIERDA MARICON CULOROTO.


El cholo se irá cuando el quiera.
Y con Joao Félix el error fue traerlo a ese precio. No lo vale, ni lo valdrá nunca. 
Si tan bueno es, que lo fiche el trampas, que descuida, que no lo va a hacer.

!O los culerdos por 120 millones, para devolvérnoslo al año por nada, como a Griezmann!

!Cholo forever quitándole ligas al Madrid, recuperando las dos champions robadas, y fockandose al barsa todos los años!

!!!Cuanto más cagón culerdo y merengue fracasado entre aquí o salga en la radio a atacar al Cholo, más le apoyaremos los atléticos de bien!!!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ravenare (1 Nov 2022)

Recuperando las champions? Pero si no tenéis ni una. Ni tendréis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

El fúmbol está manipulao, eso está claro. Sólo hay que ver a El Trampas y las arbitrariedades y el teatro que tienen montadito. Es un hezpestáculo de majia potajia.

Pero en lo que es el fúmbol en sí, al márgen de arbitrariedades y ese tipo de cosas, el Atleti tiene equipazo y jueba bien al fúmbol y el Cholo lo hace bien.

El Atleti no necesita seguir los consejos de los fans de El Trampas, eso está claro. Sólo hay que seguir igual, que se está haciendo bien y sin entrar en debates innecesarios de la prensa merengue de El Trampas.

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador que hay
Joao es probablemente el furbolista de más calidac que hay en la actualidac
Y tenemos un equipazo en todas las posiciones.

Está todo tal y como tiene que estar. El Atleti hace por momentos probablemente el mejor fúmbol que se puede contemplar hoy en día.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Lo de la champiojos melasuda, porque nos iban a trolear en la siguiente eliminatoria con alguna arbitrariedac y ese tipo de cosas a la que nos tienen acostumbraos.

Y entrar en uropa ligui es algo que me deja indiferente.

En Lija está cerrao el tema El Trampas y La Farsa.

El Atleti está bien tal y como está. Partido a partido y nada más.


----------



## Terminus (1 Nov 2022)

Joao titular de aquí hasta que se retire, lo has entendido cholito de mierda????


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Joao tiene que ser titular porque tiene la esencia del fúlbol, que no es algo común, que o la tienes o no la tienes y ya está. Puedes ser furbolista y hacer buenos partidos y no tener ese don de la pura esensia del fúnbol. Joao lo tiene, qué le vamos a hacer? Si lo tiene, tiene que estar en el campo. Dejarlo en el banquillo en necedac.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Lo que es indiscutible también es que los que peor lo están pasando con todo lo que le ocurre al Atleti son los aficionados a El Trampas y la prensa merengue. 

Se les ve muy preocupados con el Atleti y tienen muy buenos consejos para nosotros, como echar al Cholo y regalarles a Joao. 

La prensa merengue de El Trampas y los piperos sólo quieren lo mejor pa el Atleti


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Cerezo: “No entiendo las críticas a Simeone”*

El presidente del Atlético habló esta mañana, horas antes del partido de los rojiblancos ante el Oporto, en el que se juega estar o no en la Europa League.


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Los que atacais al cholo no sois atléticos, sois una cuadrilla de cagones merengues o de culerdos desesperados que, desde que está el Cholo, ya no podéis aspirar ni a ser segundos en liga, CABRON HIJODEPUTA GILIPOLLAS MONTON DE MIERDA MARICON CULOROTO.
> 
> 
> El cholo se irá cuando el quiera.
> ...



Esta noche después del éxito en Champions te volveré a citar.



Sigue defiendo a la rata.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*

*Oblak; Molina, Savic, Giménez, Reinildo; Correa, De Paul, Witsel, Saúl; Griezmann y Joao Felix.*

El* Cholo Simeone realiza tres cambios* con respecto al equipo de Cádiz. El principal, *el retorno de Joao Felix a un once titular tras nueve partidos de suplente*. También *vuelve Griezmann*, que será su pareja de ataque.* En defensa, regresa Giménez.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Joao titular de aquí hasta que se retire, lo has entendido cholito de mierda????



Ojalá, a ver si os hundís del todo.

El cachondeo es a las 18:45, ¿no?


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Sí, vamos a la Uropa lí


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, vamos a la Uropa lí



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



Qué desgracia...además es que no sé qué es peor: si clasificarse hoy o no clasificarse


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué desgracia...además es que no sé qué es peor: si clasificarse hoy o no clasificarse



Hay que clasificarse, simplemente por el dinero.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué desgracia...además es que no sé qué es peor: si clasificarse hoy o no clasificarse





Nomeimporta dijo:


> Clasificarse, simplemente por el dinero.



Hombre tambien asi vemos mas partidos del aleti...


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Hay que clasificarse, simplemente por el dinero.





Edge2 dijo:


> Hombre tambien asi vemos mas partidos del aleti...



Que si, que lleváis razón pero no sé si va a ser contraproducente

Porque ahora ¿qué pasa si aqui tambien pierdes?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

mejor intentar ganar la EL que no caer en 1/8 de UCL. hay que ser positivos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que si, que lleváis razón pero no sé si va a ser contraproducente
> 
> Porque ahora ¿qué pasa si aqui tambien pierdes?



joder nos quitamos de la liga tmb? x esa regla de 3


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241455
> 
> Pozdrawiam.



Qué vergüenza que tipos adultos lloren porque su equipo sea eliminado. Te puedes reir si gana, entristecerte un poco si pierde, pero llegar a esos extremos es de tarados, y de confundir lo que es importante en la vida.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*ONCE DEL OPORTO*

*Diogo Costa; Pepe, Cardoso, Marcano, Zaidu; Otávio, Eustaquio, Grujic, Galeno; Evanilson y Taremi.*

Por su parte, *Sérgio Conceiçao va con dos cambios* en su equipo.* Entran Grujic en la medular y el español Marcano retorna al eje de la zaga.





*


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que si, que lleváis razón pero no sé si va a ser contraproducente
> 
> Porque ahora ¿qué pasa si aqui tambien pierdes?



Solo hay un camino, la batalla...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

en europa al menos los arbitros son decentes no como la mafia farsa-trampas


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué desgracia...además es que no sé qué es peor: si clasificarse hoy o no clasificarse


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Atleti es el único equipo que despide a sus jugadores por jugar bien.



Es que el megasueldaco del entrenador no se paga solo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Nos vale que empate el Leverkusen y pierda el pateti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

*GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nos vale que empate el Leverkusen y pierda el pateti.



O que empate el atleti y gane el leverkusen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Madre mía qué defensa. Y eso que es un equipo defensivo


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Madre mía qué defensa. Y eso que es un equipo defensivo



Era


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> O que empate el atleti y gane el leverkusen



También, pero el pateti nos pone las cosas muy fáciles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Era



Es que han perdido incluso lo poco que tenían bueno.


----------



## Terminus (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ojalá, a ver si os hundís del todo.
> 
> El cachondeo es a las 18:45, ¿no?



El cachondeo de follarse a tu madre es 24/7


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



Se veía venir.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

La defensa del atleti todavia estaba en la siesta en el gol, vaya caraja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> El cachondeo de follarse a tu madre es 24/7



Está bien que disfrutes.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Nov 2022)

Cho lololololololololo

Creo que su etapa al frente del Ateeme ha llega0 a su fin.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Ni dominamos, ni presionamos, ni defendemos...

@Cholo dimision
@artemis maricon


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

Otra vez Molina persiguiendo sombras.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Pepé is down


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Si no jugáis ni EL os jodéis además el coeficiente e igual hasta os váis al bombo 3 el año que viene


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

paradon, estamos muertos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

savic se tomó un carajillo antes del partido


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

Este equipo huele a crisis terminal. Y a conspiración colectiva contra el entrenador también. Sin un arreglo rápido puede estar fuera de Europa el año que viene.

Contra eso la directiva tiene muy pocos cursos de acción posibles.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

Correa titular...teniendo ahí a carrasco


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este equipo huele a crisis terminal. Y a conspiración colectiva contra el entrenador también. Sin un arreglo rápido puede estar fuera de Europa el año que viene.
> 
> Contra eso la directiva tiene muy pocos cursos de acción posibles.



Hay que iniciar el nuevo proyecto ya, la ruina total seria no clasificarmos para la CL del año que viene...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este equipo huele a crisis terminal. Y a conspiración colectiva contra el entrenador también. Sin un arreglo rápido puede estar fuera de Europa el año que viene.
> 
> Contra eso la directiva tiene muy pocos cursos de acción posibles.



No creo porque la liga está en un nivel muy bajo. Pero una de 2: o echan al entrenador o hacen limpia en el vestuario.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Pinta negro


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo porque la liga está en un nivel muy bajo. Pero una de 2: o echan al entrenador o hacen limpia en el vestuario.



Un equipo en crisis se puede desmandar hasta extremos impredecibles y más con un Mundial en medio de todo. Tres derrotas en liga seguidas, por ejemplo, y podría suceder que los mismos jugadores que han propiciado esto luego no puedan reconducir la situación aunque quieran.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya error de savic, segundo gol del oporto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Equipo en descomposición. Y eso que juega vuestra estrella Joao.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Estan muy nerviosos. Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

Aquí huele a muerto...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan muy nerviosos. Se trasga la magedia...



Parece que los jugadores no quieren jugar la europa league


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Aquí huele a muerto...



Pues yo no he sido.

Lástima que luego el far$a no se juega nada.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Nov 2022)

@Edge2


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues yo no he sido.
> 
> Lástima que luego el far$a no se juega nada.



Bueno con el barcelona nunca se sabe que va a pasar ultimamente


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

Que Correa lleve el 10 de Paulo Futre es un insulto


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247760
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ti preocupare, que luego jugais vosotros...


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Nov 2022)

Lopetegui está libre
Serra Ferrer creo que también


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lopetegui está libre
> Serra Ferrer creo que también



Gregorio Manzano...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Buenas tardes señores...

Acabo de llegar a casa y veo el 2 -0 del Oporto al Atleti...

@xilebo ¿ Quién sale hoy en el Hormiguero ??


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

Klopp no vendría por 20 kilos al año?


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Non ti preocupare, que luego jugais vosotros...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Si gana el Brujas nos clasificamos?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Klopp no vendría por 20 kilos al año?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Min 35....


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores...
> 
> Acabo de llegar a casa y veo el 2 -0 del Oporto al Atleti...
> 
> @xilebo ¿ Quién sale hoy en el Hormiguero ??



Buenas tardes perico! has llegado ya con el partido sentenciado para el oporto 

Hoy va a divertirse al hormiguero el actor José Sacristán


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Nov 2022)

Como va el pupas? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Otro paradon de Oblak...


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lopetegui está libre
> Serra Ferrer creo que también



Y David Vidal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gregorio Manzano...



D'Alessandro.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes perico! has llegado ya con el partido sentenciado para el oporto
> 
> Hoy va a divertirse al hormiguero el actor José Sacristán



Aun queda la segunda parte...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes perico! has llegado ya con el partido sentenciado para el oporto
> 
> Hoy va a divertirse al hormiguero el actor José Sacristán




mmmmm.... Demasiado progre para mi gusto...

No sé si ver el Real Madric o no... El cambio al horario de invierno es asqueroso... Me dedicaré a planchar la oreja...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si gana el Brujas nos clasificamos?



Sip, porque tenéis 1 punto más que el Leverkusen


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Los que atacais al cholo no sois atléticos, sois una cuadrilla de cagones merengues o de culerdos desesperados que, desde que está el Cholo, ya no podéis aspirar ni a ser segundos en liga, CABRON HIJODEPUTA GILIPOLLAS MONTON DE MIERDA MARICON CULOROTO.
> 
> 
> El cholo se irá cuando el quiera.
> ...



RENOVACIÓN!!!!!

CHOLO QUEDATE, CHOLO QUEDATEEEEEEE!!!!

Iros A TOMAR POR CULO, tu y todos los que defendeis al impresentable este.

No sois atleticos, sois GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> mmmmm.... Demasiado progre para mi gusto...
> 
> No sé si ver el Real Madric o no... El cambio al horario de invierno es asqueroso... Me dedicaré a planchar la oreja...



el madric es mañana, no?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Correa is down...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

creo que lotina pensaria venirse de japon por la mitad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> RENOVACIÓN!!!!!
> 
> CHOLO QUEDATE, CHOLO QUEDATEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> ...



En el Bernabeu este año no van a dar abasto con el Javi quédate y el cholo quédate.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Nov 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> RENOVACIÓN!!!!!
> 
> CHOLO QUEDATE, CHOLO QUEDATEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> ...





Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes perico! has llegado ya con el partido sentenciado para el oporto
> 
> Hoy va a divertirse al hormiguero el actor José Sacristán



Estara promocionando su nuevo bodrio subvencionado, una historia muy original...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Han viajado a Oporto unos 1400 aficionados atleticos que larga se va a hacer la segunda parte


----------



## Lemavos (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores...
> 
> Acabo de llegar a casa y veo el 2 -0 del Oporto al Atleti...
> 
> @xilebo ¿ Quién sale hoy en el Hormiguero ??



Vosotros cuando jugáis competición europea? Qué vuelva clemente


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el madric es mañana, no?



Es verdac ¡¡¡ Estaba confundido ¡¡¡ Hoy juegan los de la Javineta.... 

Bueno... a lo mejor pasan de fase y todo ¡¡¡¡... Jejejejeje


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si gana el Brujas nos clasificamos?



No


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el madric es mañana, no?



Sii a la misma hora que el oporto atletico hoy, a las 18:45, a lo mejor lo dice por la mala hora tmb


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Han viajado a Oporto unos 1400 aficionados atleticos que larga se va a hacer la segunda parte



Pues anda que el viaje de vuelta...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No



Me han dicho que si...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es verdac ¡¡¡ Estaba confundido ¡¡¡ Hoy juegan los de la Javineta....
> 
> Bueno... a lo mejor pasan de fase y todo ¡¡¡¡... Jejejejeje



De fase lunar !!


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii a la misma hora que el oporto atletico hoy, a las 18:45, a lo mejor lo dice por la mala hora tmb



pfff me pilla volviendo de remar... pues directo al pacobar, ya me inventaré una excusa en casa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vosotros cuando jugáis competición europea? Qué vuelva clemente



Que yo sepa la Liga es una competición europea y la jugamos...

Y vosotros qué ???? ¿ Hay esperanzas de pasar en Champions todavía o qué ??? Yo creo que sí, nene..... Sólo hay que cerrar los ojos y desearlo muy fuerte muy fuerte.... Jjejejej... Vaya mataos palanqueros ¡¡¡¡ ... jajajjaja.


----------



## hartman (1 Nov 2022)

Artemis ten animo y no decaigas.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Que yo sepa la Liga es una competición europea y la jugamos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me han dicho que si...



Si pierden pateti y leverkusen el pateti tiene 5 y el leverkusen 4.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

@Cholo DIMISION
@artemis MARICON


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Artemis ten animo y no decaigas.



Pero cítalo....
@artemis se te está invocando ¡¡¡¡ Manifiéstate mamón ¡¡¡¡


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

vamos a ganar con los melonazos de savic


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

El comentarista inglés de Bein Sports: "Se supone que tras el descanso el Atlético nos ofrecerá otros 45 minutos de fútbol desesperadamente deslucido"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Los patéticos ya ni asoman por aquí. En cuanto el equipo cae se esconden todos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si pierden pateti y leverkusen el pateti tiene 5 y el leverkusen 4.



Estan ahora los aficionados atleticos con mas fe que pierda el levekusen q gane el atletico hoy


----------



## Oluja95 (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya basura de equipo, menos mal que semos la mejor afición del mundo, ale a seguir aplaudiendo al sholo como subnormales


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estan ahora los aficionados atleticos con mas fe que pierda el levekusen q gane el atletico hoy



Que empate todavía, que gane se antoja complicado con esta banda.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Que empate todavía, que gane se antoja complicado con esta banda.



Bueno nunca pierdas la esperanza


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El comentarista inglés de Bein Sports: "Se supone que tras el descanso el Atlético nos ofrecerá otros 45 minutos de fútbol desesperadamente deslucido"



Es que somos conocidos en toda Europa por nuestro gran juego.


----------



## Narwhal (1 Nov 2022)

Al larguero el Brujas, que ha tenido dos goles hechos. Al final van a tener suerte los indios.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

Ostia, qué patada...


----------



## artemis (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero cítalo....
> @artemis se te está invocando ¡¡¡¡ Manifiéstate mamón ¡¡¡¡



Que te pasa?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

el Orsato este es un mongolo


----------



## Oluja95 (1 Nov 2022)

Creo que tenemos que pagarle más al sholo a ver si con 25 kilos al año en vez de 20 se le ocurre algo


----------



## Lemavos (1 Nov 2022)

SAUL ÑIGUEZ ES BUENÍSIMO


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, vamos a la Uropa lí



Bendita inocencia de las 6 y media.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los patéticos ya ni asoman por aquí. En cuanto el equipo cae se esconden todos.



INVOCO AL ESPÌRITU DE ZAPATONES, PRESENTE !!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

El atletico tiene que echar a Simeone, él no se va a ir, no es una cuestion de que sienta los colores (como muchos ilusos atleticos piensan), nadie le va a dar los 25 kilos que cobra en el atletico.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

no me creo que deje a correa el cholo está acabado


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Se ha quedao bven día


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que te pasa?



A mi nada... por ahí que te llaman, nene...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El comentarista inglés de Bein Sports: "Se supone que tras el descanso el Atlético nos ofrecerá otros 45 minutos de fútbol desesperadamente deslucido"



Como los conocen ya


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Bendita inocencia de las 6 y media.



El Atletico clasificado para la Intertoto via Trofeo Carranza.



Oluja95 dijo:


> Vaya basura de equipo, menos mal que semos la mejor afición del mundo, ale a seguir aplaudiendo al sholo como subnormales



INMORTALES


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Jojojojojojojojjjoj.... Pelea...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

hay que liberar de argentinos al equipo


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A mi nada... por ahí que te llaman, nene...



Que se acaba de levantar de la siesta


----------



## Lemavos (1 Nov 2022)

Para mi no es falta, balón dividido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya gol han robado al pupas jaja


El defensa ha despertado ya del coma?


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Para mi no es falta, balón dividido



Y si hay falta es del portugués que entra con todo para luego hacer el paripé


----------



## petro6 (1 Nov 2022)

¿Juega Flipao Felix?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

Ya podemos ver que lo de los arbitros inutiles no solo es cosa de Liga.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

*La Tribu: "Se ha vendido que el Atlético tiene una gran plantilla y no es verdad"*









La Tribu: "Se ha vendido que el Atlético tiene una gran plantilla y no es verdad"


Paul Tenorio, María José Hostalrich, Iván San Antonio, Pipi Estrada, Pepe Herrero y Roberto Mateo debaten sobre los temas de actualidad deportiva de la jornada. Todo ello dirigi




www.marca.com





LA CULPA DE TODO LA TIENE MALDINI


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Madre mía... Vaya marcajes defensivos del Atleti.... De puta pena...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Juega Flipao Felix?



Empezo de titular en el partido pero ya lo cambio el cholo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

El Leverkusen en pvestos de descenso en la liga alemana está más cerca que nvnca de jvgar la Uropa Lig y lo cholistas creyendose que eso les pertenecía


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Gimenez is down....


----------



## petro6 (1 Nov 2022)

¿Al cornudo le sancionaron cuando dijo que la Liga estaba sospechósamente preparada para ganarla nosotros?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gimenez is down....



Desde pequeñito además


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Anda que Correa tampoco es que fvera el más listo de la clase...


----------



## petro6 (1 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Anda que Correa tampoco es que fvera el más listo de la clase...



Esos dos y el Koke si les dicen de hacer un examen de orina, se ponen a estudiar.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Nov 2022)

Yo no soy de Madrid y sí soy fan del Real Madrid como ocurre mucho y como suele ocurrir también mucho, los aficionados del Real Madrid de Madrid odian al Atlético y los que no son de Madrid para nada, al contrario les suele caer bien.

Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.

Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no soy de Madrid y sí soy fan del Real Madrid como ocurre mucho y como suele ocurrir también mucho, los aficionados del Real Madrid de Madrid odian al Atlético y los que no son de Madrid para nada, al contrario les suele caer bien.
> 
> Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.
> 
> Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.



Suscribo este post palabra por palabra.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.
> 
> Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.



o sea que el problema es que el cholo cobre 1/3 de lo que gana y el atleti empezará a ganar.


----------



## fourbie (1 Nov 2022)

Simeone llama a un central para los últimos minutos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Madre mía Savic.... Penoso...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

El Oporto siempre es competente porque compra brazucas faveleros en packs de 20 por 4 duros.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

en cuanto acercas a grizzi al area crea peligro es de cajón y lo ha puesto en el medio campo todo el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Y ojito que el Brvjas-Leverkvsen ya va por el 90'


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no soy de Madrid y sí soy fan del Real Madrid como ocurre mucho y como suele ocurrir también mucho, los aficionados del Real Madrid de Madrid odian al Atlético y los que no son de Madrid para nada, al contrario les suele caer bien.
> 
> Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.
> 
> Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.



Yo soy de Madrid y del Real Madrid y no me cae mal el atletico, no puedes odiarlos cuando son unos pupas...


----------



## Narwhal (1 Nov 2022)

Mucho echar la culpa por aquí al cornudo pero os recuerdo que le queda éste y otro año más de atraco, digo de contrato. ¿Tenéis para pagarle el finiquito? No. Pues a callar.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> o sea que el problema es que el cholo cobre 1/3 de lo que gana y el atleti empezará a ganar.



No, el cholo no debe cobrar menos, hace años y muchos que dejó de justificar su sueldo, debe cobrar cero e irse, no se le puede pagar un pastón a alguien que nunca gana nada ni compite desde hace años.

Y ojo lo mismo diría de Ancelotti si se pasara años sin ganar nada, ni competir, lo que pasa que en el caso de Simeone es más sangrante, porque es el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

y al juglar ese lo hemos hecho bueno nosotros, porque parece que no va a mojar mas en la UCL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Qué gran temporada: pateti fuera de Europa, Far$a en EL,... Solo falta que el far$a nos regale otro Artiach.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

El Atleti ya está virtvalmente eliminado


----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)

el cholo por dignidad deberia irse


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Me he quedao sobao toda la segunda parte y esto sigue igual...


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No, el cholo no debe cobrar menos, hace años y muchos que dejó de justificar su sueldo, debe cobrar cero e irse, no se le puede pagar un pastón a alguien que* nunca gana nada desde hace años.*
> 
> Y ojo lo mismo diría de Ancelotti si se pasara años sin ganar nada, ni competir, lo que pasa que en el caso de Simeone es más sangrante, porque es el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo.








Atlético de Madrid campeón de La Liga de España


El equipo colchonero se consagró campeón de la Temporada 2020-2021 al derrotar al Real Valladolid. Los colchoneros ganaro su undécima liga en España




www.soyfutbol.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti ya está virtvalmente eliminado



Y sin virtualmente.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Termino el brujas leverkusen 0-0, el atletico necesita dos goles


----------



## petro6 (1 Nov 2022)

Mientras el calvo los siga metiendo en Chempions a ese no le largan, y eso me lo han dicho varios del paleti.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Le medio regalaron el grvpo y han quedado últimos


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Nov 2022)

Al carrer. Pero al carrer del todo. Ni a la Europa League. Simeone 2030.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Termino el brujas leverkusen 0-0, el atletico necesita dos goles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

*GGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


¡VAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!!*


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Avtogol


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Hostiaaaaaaaaaa gol del atleti, necesita uno mas. Nuevo descuento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mientras el calvo los siga metiendo en Chempions a ese no le largan, y eso me lo han dicho varios del paleti.



Les ha convertido en un grande y les salva el presupuesto todos los años. Saben lo que había antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Mierda. Nos hemos quedado fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

¿Habrá autocrítica? Tienen dos meses para hacer lista negra y operación renove.


----------



## Artorias (1 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el cholo por dignidad deberia irse



La rata y dignidad en la misma frase es incompatible.

Si tuviera la más mínima idea de lo que es eso se hubiera largado hace más de 5 años.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mierda. Nos hemos quedado fuera.



Que penaaaa, le hubiera dado mucha vida a la europa league con el barcelona, sevilla, roma....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Pensándolo bien, con el pateti fuera nos perdemos estas grandes noches.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que penaaaa, le hubiera dado mucha vida a la europa league con el barcelona, sevilla, roma....



Me acabo de dar cuenta. Se acabó el cachondeo europeo con el pateti hasta el año que viene.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Nov 2022)

Lo conseguimos, ni europa league. Sabemos cagarla a lo grande.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta. Se acabó el cachondeo europeo con el pateti hasta el año que viene.



Y estamos a 1 de noviembre, para ver al atleti en europa de nuevo habra que esperar casi un año


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> o sea que el problema es que el cholo cobre 1/3 de lo que gana y el atleti empezará a ganar.



El atleti se gasta 40M de euros al año en el entrenador. No se si empezaran a ganar sin el, pero si que les daria para pagar a 3 jugadores decentes.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Lo conseguimos, ni europa league. Sabemos cagarla a lo grande.



Eso sería quedar 5º en la Liga y quedar fuera de Champions. No lo veo.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nos vale que empate el Leverkusen y pierda el pateti.



Hecho.

El Atleti a pique hundiéndose y el club y los aficionados dándole las gracias a Simeone por ser su entrenador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hecho.
> 
> El Atleti a pique hundiéndose y el club y los aficionados dándole las gracias a Simeone por ser su entrenador.



Es que sin el cholo no entrarían ni en Europa.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que sin el cholo no entrarían ni en Europa.



Eso es lo que ellos se creen, por el complejo que tienen, y así les va.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

¿Pero qué ha pasado? Si hoy hemos sacado a nuestra superestrella, el menino Joao.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Nov 2022)

Pues ahora que ya no tienen Europa igual resucitan y acaban ganando la liga. Br00000tal.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Nov 2022)

Bueeeeno....

Trankis, indios... No hay problema...

El domingo jugamos en vuestra casa y ya se os subirán los ánimos... Os recuerdo que somos el equipo aspirina... Resucitamos a los muertos y/o desahuciados... ...Jejejejejje...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Pues ahora que ya no tienen Europa igual resucitan y acaban ganando la liga. Br00000tal.



Festival del humor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



A la puta calle


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pinta negro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247757



Pintaba pintaba.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El atleti se gasta 40M de euros al año en el entrenador. No se si empezaran a ganar sin el, pero si que les daria para pagar a 3 jugadores decentes.



Ahora por cualquier medianía piden 70 millones


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que penaaaa, le hubiera dado mucha vida a la europa league con el barcelona, sevilla, roma....



La verdad es que sí.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y estamos a 1 de noviembre, para ver al atleti en europa de nuevo habra que esperar casi un año



Ojito, si se clasifican.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*¡Ni a la Europa League!*

El Atlético de Madrid se despide de Europa como colistas del grupo con una dura derrota en Oporto y el empate del Bayer Leverkusen contra el Brujas. Le anularon un polémico gol a Griezmann y Oblak evitó un marcador peor.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora por cualquier medianía piden 70 millones



He dicho pagar, no fichar. Hablo de sueldo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> INVOCO AL ESPÌRITU DE ZAPATONES, PRESENTE !!!!



Así me gusta. Me encantaba Aragonés por cierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Me pido al Brujas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El atletico tiene que echar a Simeone, él no se va a ir, no es una cuestion de que sienta los colores (como muchos ilusos atleticos piensan), nadie le va a dar los 25 kilos que cobra en el atletico.



Hombre, ahora no, pero cuando se los pusísteis encima de la mesa sí se lo llevaban.


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta. Se acabó el cachondeo europeo con el pateti hasta el año que viene.



Bueno, no te preocupes demasiado.
Las risas con los Cádiz de turno tampoco están mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Al cornudo le sancionaron cuando dijo que la Liga estaba sospechósamente preparada para ganarla nosotros?



No hombre, eso está puesto en el artículo 37: al Madrí se le puede insultar y es una obligación llamarles ladrones continuamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Bueno, no te preocupes demasiado.
> Las risas con los Cádiz de turno tampoco están mal.



Pero ya quedan menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no soy de Madrid y sí soy fan del Real Madrid como ocurre mucho y como suele ocurrir también mucho, los aficionados del Real Madrid de Madrid odian al Atlético y los que no son de Madrid para nada, al contrario les suele caer bien.
> 
> Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.
> 
> Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.



O le dan un descanso al cholo o hacen una plantilla nueva. no queda otra.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

Se vienen tiempos difíciles en el Metropolitano, con el divorcio Cholo-Joao. De las crísis al final el nudo ha de resolverse de una manera u otra. Quizás casi sea mejor estar fuera de la Europa League, hay que hacer cambios y estando enfocados sólo en la liga será mejor.

Pero o el equipo empieza a rular o El Cholo tiene los días contados.

Que vayan probando cantera también.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me pido al Brujas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Se vienen tiempos difíciles en el Metropolitano, con el divorcio Cholo-Joao. De las crísis al final el nudo ha de resolverse de una manera u otra. Quizás casi sea mejor estar fuera de la Europa League, hay que hacer cambios y estando enfocados sólo en la liga será mejor.
> 
> Pero o el equipo empieza a rular o El Cholo tiene los días contados.
> 
> Que vayan probando cantera también.



Ya no defendemos como antes...la dichosa defensa de 3...debilitar el centro del campo..


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Nov 2022)

@artemis ¿estas por todos los hilos menos en el tuyo? ¿Dónde están los atléticos del hilo? Joder es que ni la EL y como no espabiléis no vais a la champion el año que viene


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mientras el calvo los siga metiendo en Chempions a ese no le largan, y eso me lo han dicho varios del paleti.



Pero si con el presupuesto que maneja el Atleti entrar entrar entre los 4 primeros debería hacerse con la gorra 

otra cosa es que le exigieran ganar la liga


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> @artemis ¿estas por todos los hilos menos en el tuyo? ¿Dónde están los atléticos del hilo? Joder es que ni la EL y como no espabiléis no vais a la champion el año que viene



Para no ir a la champions el año que viene queda casi toda la liga...

ya sé que os gusta ser gafes, pero es un pelín pronto para malos deseos


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para no ir a la champions el año que viene queda casi toda la liga...
> 
> ya sé que os gusta ser gafes, pero es un pelín pronto para malos deseos



Eso si sería muy grave.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Eso si sería muy grave.



Coño liberados de partidos europeos es mucho más fácil replantear la temporada y equipo para quedar terceros sí que hay


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

La prensa merengue de El Trampas está pasándolo fatal con la eliminación del Atleti.

Ya han encontrao solución, echando al Cholo, regalando a Joao en enero y no sé qué más soluciones nos tienen ya pensadas, que tenemos que renovar defensa, el medio del campo y to, tenemos que echar a no sé cuántos y regalar a otros tantos.

Pues nada.

También dicen que hemos jubao sin ganas de clasificarnos a la uropa ligui, que es una falta de profesionalidaj. jajaja el diseño de las competiciones uropedas no tienen culpa de que a los equipos no les motive, ni a los aficionaos ni a nadie. Es culpa de la falta de profesionalidaj de los jubadores del Atleti jajaja

En fin. Nada nuevo. Lo dicho ya el último partido con el Leverkusen. Lo de hoy no cambia nada de nada. Lo de uropa ligui me da lo mismo. 

Estamos fuera de champions por haber competido mal y punto. El Cholo tiene su parte de errores y el equipo no termina de ser un bloque. Hay ratos de muy buen juebo, ratos de dispersión y que se salen de los partidos.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Coño liberados de partidos europeos es mucho más fácil replantear la temporada y equipo para quedar terceros sí que hay



Hacen falta COLLEJAS hamijoh. No dudo ni por un momento que el Atlético entrará en Champions, pero que visto lo vísto por el camino HABRÁ CADÁVERES. El equipo ahora mísmo NO JUEGA A NADA, el parón mundialísta será una bendición.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero si con el presupuesto que maneja el Atleti entrar entrar entre los 4 primeros debería hacerse con la gorra
> 
> otra cosa es que le exigieran ganar la liga



Con el presupuesto que tiene ahora es obligatorio ser terceros y llegar a cuartos de champions mínimo.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Eso sería quedar 5º en la Liga y quedar fuera de Champions. No lo veo.



En tiempos del Vasco Aguirre nos clasificabamos para octavos de la Champions, eh. Dos empates le sacamos al Liverpool. Luego caimos contra el Oporto, pero el Oporto de Hulk y Falcao.

Lo de quedar ultimos en un grupo como el de este año es una hazaña digna de Manzano. Si el año que viene van hacer un ridiculo como el de este año, que se queden fuera y acabamos antes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con el presupuesto que tiene ahora es obligatorio ser terceros y llegar a cuartos de champions mínimo.



A cuartos ya es un objetivo un poco por encima de los mínimos pero podría ser exigible,según la ambición del club 

No tengo el dato pero por masa salarial no sería descabellado que el Atleti estuviera entre las 11-12 primeras de Europa.

no gasto en fichajes,lo relevante es la masa salarial.


----------



## Oluja95 (1 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el cholo por dignidad deberia irse



Claro pero 20 kilos al año compran la dignidad de cualquiera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A cuartos ya es un objetivo un poco por encima de los mínimos pero podría ser exigible,según la ambición del club
> 
> No tengo el dato pero por masa salarial no sería descabellado que el Atleti estuviera entre las 11-12 primeras de Europa.
> 
> no gasto en fichajes,lo relevante es la masa salarial.



En coeficiente UEFA son el 11. En presupuesto es el 13.







Teniendo en cuenta que far$a, ManU, Juventus, Arsenal no están, los cuartos no es una quimera.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En tiempos del Vasco Aguirre nos clasificabamos para octavos de la Champions, eh. Dos empates le sacamos al Liverpool. Luego caimos contra el Oporto, pero el Oporto de Hulk y Falcao.
> 
> Lo de quedar ultimos en un grupo como el de este año es una hazaña digna de Manzano. Si el año que viene van hacer un ridiculo como el de este año, que se queden fuera y acabamos antes.



No es una cagada tan grande porque en 10 años hemos estado todos los años. No se puede ganar siempre

Además de que ya lo dije mucho más atrás: probablemente no tenemos una plantilla para estar ahí entre los 16 mejores, o de haberlo estado nos hubieran quitado de en medio en cuartos.

mientras esto no afecte al resto de competiciones yo no me preocuparía. Lo malo es que no nos alcance para llegar a champions sin pegas


----------



## Oluja95 (1 Nov 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> En tiempos del Vasco Aguirre nos clasificabamos para octavos de la Champions, eh. Dos empates le sacamos al Liverpool. Luego caimos contra el Oporto, pero el Oporto de Hulk y Falcao.



Es que hay atléticos que creen que antes de llegar el Cholo éramos el Fuenlabrada


----------



## Oluja95 (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No es una cagada tan grande porque en 10 años hemos estado todos los años. No se puede ganar siempre
> 
> Además de que ya lo dije mucho más atrás: probablemente no tenemos una plantilla para estar ahí entre los 16 mejores, o de haberlo estado nos hubieran quitado de en medio en cuartos.
> 
> mientras esto no afecte al resto de competiciones yo no me preocuparía. Lo malo es que no nos alcance para llegar a champions sin pegas



Creo que a Champions llegarán, eso sí sería un fracaso brutal

Betis y Real Sociedad jugando Europa League y el Athletic entre que tiene plantilla corta y siempre lo echa todo a la Copa, deberían desinflarse en algún momento de la temporada en Liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

El partido de hoy no sirve para sacar ninguna conclusión.

Hay que mirar a los partidos en los que estábamos dentro de la competición. Y en esos partidos en los que estábamos dentro de la competición es donde no se compitió con la experiensia y talento que se esperaba.


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> Es que hay atléticos que creen que antes de llegar el Cholo éramos el Fuenlabrada



Bueno en el año 2000 cuando la conversión a Sociedades Anónimas Deportivas ¿Cuántos atléticos se rascaron el bolsillo y adquirieron acciones?

¿1000 socios? ¿5000 socios?. Eso es lo que había.

EDITO: Fue antes en 1992.





__





Cargando…






lahemerotecadelbuitre.com





3000 accionistas-socios. 





__





'Gil y Cerezo jamás invirtieron una sola peseta en el Atlético' | Fútbol | deportes | elmundo.es


Jesús Gil y Cerezo jamás invirtieron una peseta Diez años después, Carlos Castresana, Fiscal Anticorrupción del caso Atlético, rompió su silencio en una entrevista concedida a Radio Marca sobre lo ocurrido durante la intervención judicial al club rojiblanco. Castresana aseguró que ni el actual...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## artemis (1 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora que liberamos fechas. A ver si dejamos de ver jugar a Correa y Saúl entre otros


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Repasad los partidos en los que estábamos en la competición, hasta el anterior contra el Leverkusen. 

Ahí está la clave del asunto.

No pa buscar culpables, que no es eso, sino para ver por qué no se ha competido ni un partido practicamente...


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya desastre de champions. Ya os vale.


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Bueno en el año 2000 cuando la conversión a Sociedades Anónimas Deportivas ¿Cuántos atléticos se rascaron el bolsillo y adquirieron acciones?
> 
> ¿1000 socios? ¿5000 socios?. Eso es lo que había.
> 
> ...



Perdona.









Historia de un delito prescrito: así perdió su equipo la afición del Atlético de Madrid


En 1992, todos los clubes de Primera y Segunda protagonizaron una carrera contrarreloj para adaptarse a los requerimientos de la nueva Ley del Deporte, que obligaba a la conversión en sociedad anónima deportiva a los equipos de esas categorías, y a los de la ACB de baloncesto, que tuviesen pérdidas.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Perdona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya está corregido. 1992.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*El DT que cobra 40 millones no clasificó ni a Europa League*


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ya está corregido. 1992.



Preferiría que el equipo hubiese bajado a 2ªB en el año 92 antes de que hubiese sido robado y pesimamente administrado por el "salvador Gil".


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Preferiría que el equipo hubiese bajado a 2ªB en el año 92 antes de que hubiese sido robado y pesimamente administrado por el "salvador Gil".



¿Y desaparecer?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Me voy a cagar en tó


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Y desaparecer?



¿Con la masa social que ya en el año 92 tenía el Atlético de Madrid? ¿Desapareció la Juventus de Turín cuando le descendieron? ¿Ha desaparecido el Deportivo de La Coruña?


----------



## LMLights (1 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> ¿Con la *masa social* que ya en el año 92 tenía el Atlético de Madrid? ¿Desapareció la Juventus de Turín cuando le descendieron? ¿Ha desaparecido el Deportivo de La Coruña?



¿Los 3000 socios que suscribieron acciones?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> ¿Con la masa social que ya en el año 92 tenía el Atlético de Madrid? ¿Desapareció la Juventus de Turín cuando le descendieron? ¿Ha desaparecido el Deportivo de La Coruña?



El Depor apunto .


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no soy de Madrid y sí soy fan del Real Madrid como ocurre mucho y como suele ocurrir también mucho, los aficionados del Real Madrid de Madrid odian al Atlético y los que no son de Madrid para nada, al contrario les suele caer bien.
> 
> Y sinceramente Simeone os está meando en la puta cara desde hace años, un tío así no puede ser el mejor entrenador pagado del mundo.
> 
> Y ojo, yo creo que le tenéis mucho que agradecer, cogió un equipo muerto y lo llevó a lo más alto, pero lo actual es insostenible.



Es que ya me diras que hace ahora mismo el Cholo que no pueda hacer un entrenador que cobre 20 veces menos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

El Atleti tiene equipazo de sobra cono para haber competido esta champions hasta que las arbitrariedades decidan qué equipos van a llegar a la final y quién se la lleva.

Nos hemos salido solitos de la champions este año. Las cosas como son.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

No sé qué entrenador podría hacerlo mejor que el Cholo. 

Que nos lo digan los haters del Atleti y del Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Yo me traía al cholito ese que juega en italia que no para de meter goles.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que ya me diras que hace ahora mismo el Cholo que no pueda hacer un entrenador que cobre 20 veces menos.



No es me caigas bien, porque viendo tus mensajes en el hilo del Real Madrid, no me caes bien 

Pero en tu comentario tienes razón.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo me traía al cholito ese que juega en italia que no para de meter goles.



Estoy viendo el Nápoles, esperando que salga al campo, un golito contra el Liverfull le vendría de perlas.

Habiendo quedado el Atleti fuera de Europa voy con ellos a muerte, y no solo por que este Gio, me parece un equipo que esta haciendo muy bien las cosas, tanto en Europa como en Italia.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Estoy viendo el Nápoles, esperando que salga al campo, un golito contra el Liverfull le vendría de perlas.
> 
> Habiendo quedado el Atleti fuera de Europa voy con ellos a muerte, y no solo por que este Gio, me parece un equipo que esta haciendo muy bien las cosas, tanto en Europa como en Italia.



Pues mira, me lo voy a poner...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

El Osimhen este o como se escriba es una bestia también.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El Osimhen este o como se escriba es una bestia también.



Joder iba a decirlo tambien, pero bestia jugando y de aspecto...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Simeone: “Además de a Oblak, del partido salvo a Barrios”*

El entrenador del Atlético valoró el desastre del Atlético en Oporto, la eliminación europea y cómo afrontarán lo que queda por delante, la Liga y la Copa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Nos falta gol de delantero de época.

Morata, Cunha...son muy buenos los dos, pero necesitamos goles de delantero de época.

El cholito ese no le he seguido lo suficiente. Se qué está haciendo temporadón. Pero no sé cuál es su perfil, cómo es. 

Describid aquí un poco los que le habéis seguido. Cómo es el cholito ese, es pa el Atleti?


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Depor apunto .



No me consta.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nos falta gol de delantero de época.
> 
> Morata, Cunha...son muy buenos los dos, pero necesitamos goles de delantero de época.
> 
> ...



Delantero de área, estilo Morata, menos torpe con los pies, mejor rematador y jugador en general. Lo que nos hace falta vamos.


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Los 3000 socios que suscribieron acciones?.



Es verdad. El Atlético de Madrid no tiene masa social. Iban del orden de 300/500 personas todos los domingos al Vicente Calderon.


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

Parece que el calvo de Spalletti no va sacar hoy a Gio.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*¿Hasta cuándo puede vivir de las rentas de lo conseguido en el pasado?*


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Hasta cuándo puede vivir de las rentas de lo conseguido en el pasado?*



Le queda la Copa


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Delantero de área, estilo Morata, menos torpe con los pies, mejor rematador y jugador en general. Lo que nos hace falta vamos.



ese delantero es el que le ha faltado al Atleti para seguir en champiojos, ta claro.

Ahí está la clave del asunto


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Le queda la Copa



Y la liga joder...


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y la liga joder...



Mucho tienen que cagarla el Trampas y el Far$a pero bueno, confiemos...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y la liga joder...



Al Atleti hoy en día le gana hasta el Elche a este paso


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al Atleti hoy en día le gana hasta el Elche a este paso



La pacoliga es muxa pacoliga...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Mucho tienen que cagarla el Trampas y el Far$a pero bueno, confiemos...





Suprimo dijo:


> Al Atleti hoy en día le gana hasta el Elche a este paso


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Morata lo está haciendo bien, no está mal. Empezó bien la temporada. Ha hecho buenos partidos. ..

No sé. Morata no es mi delantero favorito, está claro, pero está jugando bien.

Tal vez habría que reconfigurar la forma en la que construyimos el juego de ataque. 

Tenemos equipazo pero no se está exprimiendo lo suficiente.

Nos hacen goles como si fuéramos de mantequilla y luego nos cuesta muchísimo remontar partidos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Aquí yace un ex-equipo.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Los antis del Cholo salivando como perros
To la prensa merengue salivando como perros contra el Cholo
Todos los enemigos del Atleti señalando al Cholo

El Cholo puede cometer errores, ta claro. Pero ya está. 

Secaos un poco esas babas porque el Cholo sigue en el Atleti.


----------



## ravenare (1 Nov 2022)

Y que siga por muchos años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ese delantero es el que le ha faltado al Atleti para seguir en champiojos, ta claro.
> 
> Ahí está la clave del asunto



mas bien la defensa...no es valido que con una carrerita y un melonazo nos pillen nos la claven...


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mas bien la defensa...no es valido que con una carrerita y un melonazo nos pillen nos la claven...



en defensa parece de mantequilla a ratos. Es algo que no termino de comprender. No soy experto en defensas. Qué es lo que pasa ahí?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

nos hacen goles super tontos, na más empezar el partido, pun, gol, a remar. 

Por qué regalamos goles? barra libre, pasen y metan su gol antes de que nos coloquemos.

Eso es cansino


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> en defensa parece de mantequilla a ratos. Es algo que no termino de comprender. No soy experto en defensas. Qué es lo que pasa ahí?



Si quieres jugar a tener la pelota y tener la defensa casi en el medio campo, tienes que tener centrales rápidos, sino estas vendido.
Se salva Reinildo en ese aspecto, pero Giménez y Savic aparte de que esta año están horribles, son bastante lentos.

El Atleti hace años jugaba mucho más junto en cuanto a sus líneas y a salir a la contra con el fallo del rival.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Esto es lo que ha pasado esta noche según el Judas:


----------



## El Pionero (1 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que sí hubiera estado el de mi avatar. Esta misma noche el cholo ya no seguiría como entrenador o antes.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y que siga por muchos años.



Y te zanquea el judas


----------



## El Pionero (1 Nov 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> Es que hay atléticos que creen que antes de llegar el Cholo éramos el Fuenlabrada



Dos años antes con Quique Sánchez Flores con el Kun y Forlan. Se consiguió ganar la Europa League después de caer en grupos de Champions, la Supercopa de Europa y finalista de Copa del Rey.

Llevaban 14 años sin ganar nada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y te zanquea el judas



El Cholo es el mejor entrenador que ha pasado por el Atleti. 

tú de qué equipo eres? A quién pondrías a Achelotti o a a xabi? dime


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Yo creo que sí hubiera estado el de mi avatar. Esta misma noche el cholo ya no seguiría como entrenador o antes.



El problema es que además del Cholo tambien tienen que enseñarles la pverta a la recva de monguers letrinoamericanos que se ido trayendo, el Atleti es un equipo de ranas con el fvego alto y el agua al borde de la ebvllición


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Cholo es el mejor entrenador que ha pasado por el Atleti.
> 
> tú de qué equipo eres? A quién pondrías a Achelotti o a a xabi? dime



Te explico, @ravenare estaba siendo sarcastico, quiere que siga el cholo para que la sigamos cagando, vale?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

estáis preocupaos con el Atleti 

tranquilos, lo estáis pasando peor que los mismos aficionados del Atleti


----------



## Terminus (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los patéticos ya ni asoman por aquí. En cuanto el equipo cae se esconden todos.



Nos estamos follando a tu madre, mariconsón


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Cholo es el mejor entrenador que ha pasado por el Atleti.
> 
> tú de qué equipo eres? A quién pondrías a Achelotti o a a xabi? dime



El mejor es don LUIS ARAGONES, muchacho...


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te explico, @ravenare estaba siendo sarcastico, quiere que siga el cholo para que la sigamos cagando, vale?



ah, grasias

Y lo dice por el bien del Atleti, claro


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El mejor es don LUIS ARAGONES, muchacho...



Le fichamos o k ases?


----------



## Nomeimporta (1 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que además del Cholo tambien tienen que enseñarles la pverta a la recva de monguers letrinoamericanos que se ido trayendo, el Atleti es un equipo de ranas con el fvego alto y el agua al borde de la ebvllición



Antes de los argentinos, que si que hay un par que van sobrando, habría que darle una patada en el culo a uno de Elche...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ah, grasias
> 
> Y lo dice por el bien del Atleti, claro



No, lo dice porque es del barsa


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Venga piperos, que se os ven las pipas
estáis locos por que salga el Cholo

Venis aquí salivando como perros. 
Secaos un poco esas babas, que el Cholo sigue


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

Siendo hincha del Oporto y por tanto sin conocer al Atlético os pregunto, ¿Siempre juegan así, con esa pasividad, como si la vida les importara un carajo?

La intensidad hoy en defensa ha sido nula, lamentable, si no fuera por Oblak les habían caído 4 o 5.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Diez señalados... y Simeone*

Partido desastroso en Oporto en el que sólo Oblak estuvo aceptable. La mejor noticia es que falta un partido menos para el parón y para recuperar a Koke, Llorente y Lemar. El Atleti se queda sin Europa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No, lo dice porque es del barsa



Si el Cholo sigue muchos años eso es bueno para el Atleti. o no?
No ha sido bueno para el Atleti el Cholo? para mí, lo mejor que le ha pasado al Atleti.

Sabemos que el Cholo es el entrenador más odiado por los enemigos del Atleti y que salivan imaginando que sale por fin del Atleti. Pero a nosotros nos gusta el Cholo.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si el Cholo sigue muchos años eso es bueno para el Atleti. o no?
> No ha sido bueno para el Atleti el Cholo? para mí, lo mejor que le ha pasado al Atleti.
> 
> Sabemos que el Cholo es el entrenador más odiado por los enemigos del Atleti y que salivan imaginando que sale por fin del Atleti. Pero a nosotros nos gusta el Cholo.



ME puede decir que coño ha ganado este tio? Porque el presupuesto que maneja es de 350 millones y juega a ceder el balon sin defensa...


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Siendo hincha del Oporto y por tanto sin conocer al Atlético os pregunto, ¿Siempre juegan así, con esa pasividad, como si la vida les importara un carajo?
> 
> La intensidad hoy en defensa ha sido nula, lamentable, si no fuera por Oblak les habían caído 4 o 5.



El partidp de hoy es indiferente. Los atléticos estamos preocupados por los partidos que se han hecho hasta el día del Leverkusen.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Preferiría que el equipo hubiese bajado a 2ªB en el año 92 antes de que hubiese sido robado y pesimamente administrado por el "salvador Gil".



Hacerte dueño del equipo sin poner un duro. MANDA

Poner el nombre de la ciudad de dónde eres alcalde en las camisetas y desviar dinero municipal. MANDA

Pagar a los jugadores con dinero negro y comprarlos más caro sin declarar. MANDA


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El partidp de hoy es indiferente. Los atléticos estamos preocupados por los partidos que se han hecho hasta el día del Leverkusen.



Bueno, yo pregunto por desconocimiento. Hoy me ha tocado ver al atleti y han dado bastante pena, honestamente.

125 kilos por un paquetazo del benfica? Los hijos de puta de Lisboa os la metieron bien doblada. En fin, suerte, que la necesitáis por lo visto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ME puede decir que coño ha ganado este tio? Porque el presupuesto que maneja es de 350 millones y juega a ceder el balon sin defensa...



Nos ha ganao a los del Atleti 
Ole Ole Ole, Cholo Simeone!
Que siga muchos años


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Bueno, yo pregunto por desconocimiento. Hoy me ha tocado ver al atleti y han dado bastante pena, honestamente.
> 
> 125 kilos por un paquetazo del benfica? Los hijos de puta de Lisboa os la metieron bien doblada. En fin, suerte, que la necesitáis por lo visto.



tenemos que regalarle, verdac?

venga, qué necesitamos?

-echar al Cholo
- regalar a Joao

qué más?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

qué nos recomendáis, piperos?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nos ha ganao a los del Atleti
> Ole Ole Ole, Cholo Simeone!
> Que siga muchos años


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> tenemos que regalarle, verdac?
> 
> venga, qué necesitamos?
> 
> ...



Qué dices, si ahora no te pagan por ese paquetón ni 50 kilos.

Ya hay que aguantar con él, pero vamos, ¿pagar 125 millones? ¿En serio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Qué dices, si ahora no te pagan por ese paquetón ni 50 kilos.
> 
> Ya hay que aguantar con él, pero vamos, ¿pagar 125 millones? ¿En serio?



ya, ya...
lo quieres con rebajita, guapi
y qué más?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

El cholo se queda en el Atleti

y Joao Maravillao se queda en el Atleti si él quiere porque nos gusta Joao y porque es el furbolista de más talento en la actualidac y nos encanta verle jubar a los Atléticos. Joao es el mejor, alguien tenía que decirlo y se ha dicho. Ni membapieses ni jalan ni na, Joao es el mejor


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ya, ya...
> lo quieres con rebajita, guapi
> y qué más?



Yo sólo quiero la tercera champions para el Oporto (Creo que va a tardar en llegar) y ganar al Benfica, cosa que no sucedió hace dos Viernes.
Así que tampoco te creas que estoy muy contento.


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Nov 2022)

Cholo quédate!!.
A los del Atlético les está pasando con el Cholo igual que al Barsa con Messi.
Ambos al final se han convertido en los responsables de su ruina económica y de su incapacidad competitiva.
Una idolatria irracional y desmesurada de la afición y tener una prensa borrega e ignorante alrededor les impide hacer un análisis adecuado de la situación y al final el club se deja arrastrar por la "grandeza" de ídolos en decadencia.
El Madrid, al contrario, antepone los intereses generales del Club, su saneamiento y estabilidad económica, su capacidad competitiva por encima de cualquier "idolo" y da igual lo que diga la afición o los perrolistos deportivos analfabetos, que se lo digan a Cristiano Ronaldo o Ramos.
Tito Floren es un crack y sabe perfectamente cuando llega el momento de dar boleto para que ningún mesías hunda al equipo en la miseria.
Pero bueno, que quede claro: Cholo quédate!!!.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Nov 2022)

El Trampas, por el contrario...
recomienda al Atleti deshacerse del Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Nov 2022)

qué aburrimiento de piperos. Irsus al chat de Marca o el AS a pedir la cabeza del Cholo


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> qué aburrimiento de piperos. Irsus al chat de Marca o el AS a pedir la cabeza del Cholo



No tengas miedo al futuro, ven a la luz...


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Siendo hincha del Oporto y por tanto sin conocer al Atlético os pregunto, ¿Siempre juegan así, con esa pasividad, como si la vida les importara un carajo?



Qué va. Cuando juegan contra el Madrid se esfuerzan como nunca (aunque pierdan igual) y de esa manera el entrenador se asegura el puesto con el que seguir cobrando 40 megatones/año aunque hagan el ridículo luego en todas las competiciones. Así es como funciona la mentalidad de esa gente, y por eso no levantan cabeza mientras el Villarreal por ejemplo hace más con mucho menos.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Nov 2022)

Yo soy del atleti y creo que va siendo hora de darle las gracias al Cholo y carril.
Si no hacerlo precipitado, como tarde a final de temporada.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Nov 2022)

Buenos días desde Polonia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué va. Cuando juegan contra el Madrid se esfuerzan como nunca (aunque pierdan igual) y de esa manera el entrenador se asegura el puesto con el que seguir cobrando 40 megatones/año aunque hagan el ridículo luego en todas las competiciones. Así es como funciona la mentalidad de esa gente, y por eso no levantan cabeza mientras el Villarreal por ejemplo hace más con mucho menos.



el villareal llego a semis el año pasado haciendo cosas que la gente llama "aparcar el bus "o juego aburrido y tal...savic gimenez estan para el arrastre...


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué va. Cuando juegan contra el Madrid se esfuerzan como nunca (aunque pierdan igual) y de esa manera el entrenador se asegura el puesto con el que seguir cobrando 40 megatones/año aunque hagan el ridículo luego en todas las competiciones. Así es como funciona la mentalidad de esa gente, y por eso no levantan cabeza mientras el Villarreal por ejemplo hace más con mucho menos.



Lo del que el Villareal a echo más con menos lo has soñado.

Y no me vengas con unas miserables semis...

El Cholo se irá a final de temporada si no logra ningún título, ya que ni el cree en los jugadores, ni la mayoría de los jugadores creen en el, es algo que se ve a simple vista.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

La prensa hoy viene calentita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



GRANDES FA82

Por cierto, no se si lo habeis visto, por mucho que nos dejase tirados y de más el único que ha tenido algo de honor aparte de la afición;


----------



## petro6 (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Si la gente hubiera tenido la misma iniciativa durante la Plandemia y no por gilipolladas cómo esta lo mismo muchas cosas habrían sido diferentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> GRANDES FA82
> 
> Por cierto, no se si lo habeis visto, por mucho que nos dejase tirados y de más el único que ha tenido algo de honor aparte de la afición;



Está bien hacer autocrítica pero si no haces nada para cambiarlo es como si no hicieras nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si la gente hubiera tenido la misma iniciativa durante la Plandemia y no por gilipolladas cómo esta lo mismo muchas cosas habrían sido diferentes.



Pero si hasta Alfonso Guerra dice que una población a la que le puedes colar cualquier cosa es una sociedad en decadencia. Alfonso Guerra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si la gente hubiera tenido la misma iniciativa durante la Plandemia y no por gilipolladas cómo esta lo mismo muchas cosas habrían sido diferentes.



Pues toda la razon,la verdad es que da algo de verguenza ver gente "luchando" por su equipo de futbol...

...que encima es una sociedad anonima


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*Y menos mal que estaba Oblak...*

El esloveno batió su marca de paradas de esta temporada: repelió seis disparos del Oporto para evitar un resultado estrepitoso. Pese a su buen porcentaje de intervenciones, ha encajado siete goles en una semana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Eisenberg (2 Nov 2022)

Vendo camiseta del Atleti de la Champions League con poco uso.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Macroencuesta de la debacle del Atlético en Europa: culpables, las decisiones de futuro...


Los hombres del Cholo Simeone tocaron fondo en el Estadio Do Dragao. El Atlético de Madrid perdió ante el Oporto (2-1) para decir adiós también de la Europa League tras quedar cuar




www.marca.com


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Nov 2022)

Simeone vete ya!! Sinvergüenza!!


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Sólo la Juventvs podría hacer algo más derroyente que el Atleti, ahora mesmo van perdiendo y pasan los garrofos de Haifa a la Uropa Lig


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*Eran los favoritos, pero...*


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Sólo la Juventvs podría hacer algo más derroyente que el Atleti, ahora mesmo van perdiendo y pasan los garrofos de Haifa a la Uropa Lig



Menudo chicharro les ha metido M'bappe...dedicado al padre prior que estará fuera de peligro supongo


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*Tal vez no lo puedo entender*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

y no pudimos pagar 14 millones por mañaco mir....


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tal vez no lo puedo entender*



Nunca dejes de creer las mentiras de Simeone. Jaja ja ja jaaa


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*Ese tipo de personas no merecen tu aprecio*


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## sintripulacion (2 Nov 2022)

Veo este hilo muy apagado.
Dónde están todos los atléticos cholistas y esa prensa llena de soplagaitas que no están aquí defendiendo al Cholo??.
Manda huevos, que tenga que venir yo a decir "Cholo quédate ".
Por cierto, dirigido a todos esos hdpt que pululan por la prensa y que sacan portadas con "el Madrid esta en crisis".
Que me coman el rabo a dos manos.
Hhhhddddddpppppttttttssss.


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)

*Peores no pueden ser*


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

El Atlético se ejercita tras charla de Gil Marín con los lesionados de vuelta y una pancarta de la afición


El Atlético regresó en la mañana de este viernes al trabajo después de la jornada de descanso del jueves con muchas novedades, tanto en el plano deportivo como extradeportivo. De h




www.marca.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Aquí no fue tan valiente como nos tiene acostumbrados jojojo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Aquí no fue tan valiente como nos tiene acostumbrados jojojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250911



Cuando te pegas con todos alguna te cae.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajajaja al final la pusiste aqui, no pudiste aguantar  


¡Hay once del Atlético!

Simeone apuesta para este partido por salir de inicio con *Oblak; Reinildo, Giménez, Savic, Molina; Kondogbia, De Paul, Llorente, Carrasco; Griezmann y Morata.*


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

Hoy hay que ganar si o si, si no nos metemos en un jardín curioso en Liga también.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Cabrera al carrer


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Bueno....

Robo descarado a favor del Atleti....

No pasa nada, os tienen que meter por huevos en la competición.... Nada, hombre, disfrutad de esta puta mierda de Liga corrupta...


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno....
> 
> Robo descarado a favor del Atleti....
> 
> No pasa nada, os tienen que meter por huevos en la competición.... Nada, hombre, disfrutad de esta puta mierda de Liga corrupta...



Jajajajajaja
Roja clara, de ser muy tonto, pero clara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Pues el Espanyol ahora debajo del larguero todo el partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> Roja clara, de ser muy tonto, pero clara.



Para nada...

Morralla no tenía el control del balón y es una disputa del mismo que Cabrera obstaculiza... Amarilla como mucho y siendo supergeneroso...

Pero oye, que no pasa nada, que esta Liga es una puta mierda corrupta y ya está... Disfrutad y punto...


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Para nada...
> 
> Morralla no tenía el control del balón y es una disputa del mismo que Cabrera obstaculiza... Amarilla como mucho y siendo supergeneroso...
> 
> Pero oye, que no pasa nada, que esta Liga es una puta mierda corrupta y ya está... Disfrutad y punto...



Amarilla sería si no fuese el último central, aparte que Morata le gana la posición claramente.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Amarilla sería si no fuese el último central, aparte que Morata le gana la posición claramente.



Que era una disputa lejísimos de la portería.... De esas faltas hay 500 en cada partido; pero oye, que me la pela bastante. la verdad...


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Que era una disputa lejísimos de la portería.... De esas faltas hay 500 en cada partido; pero oye, que me la pela bastante. la verdad...



Tu tranquilo, si con los tuercebotas que hay en el campo, lo mismo quedan 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

El Atleti no pvede contra unos que lvchan por el descenso y que están con 10


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti no pvede contra unos que lvchan por el descenso y que están con 10



Porque su idea de juego es defender el 0-0 y aprovechar los errores del rival. Si el Espanyol se pone debajo del larguero el pateti no sabe qué hacer


----------



## hartman (6 Nov 2022)

que no este año la tercera plaza es para betis u osasuna.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

*GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Gol del Español


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol del Español



Calla, que aun remontarán el partido y dirán que ha sido una remontada épica.... Jojojojojo.... 

Cágate lorito....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Que bien


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

¿Creeis los atleticos que este debe ser el ultimo año de Simeone?.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que bien



En el fondo, os estamos haciendo un favor...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Creeis los atleticos que este debe ser el ultimo año de Simeone?.



Los patéticos no sé, pero yo ya llevo diciendo tiempo que o echan al cholo o hacen limpia en el equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Creeis los atleticos que este debe ser el ultimo año de Simeone?.



Espero que la última semana...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

gol

cagondios


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOL JOAO!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Otro día más Joao Felic


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Guauuuu... Empieza la remontada del PATETI... Y el Cholo está nervioso y todo... Madre mía que penoso todo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

A Simeone le están sacando los colores,el jugador que tiene marginado sacándole las castañas del fuego...

Contra 10 supongo que acabará ganando el equipo perseguido por los árbitros


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

Vaya chicharraco de joao...

Vamos que lo tenemos


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Nov 2022)

Cholo vete ya!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que la última semana...



Yo creo que teneis mucho que agradecerle pero que la situacion es insostenible, da la sensacion de que los jugadores ya no creen en él. ¿tu a quien traerias?.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

El minino demuestra que es jugador para 15 minutos y cuando el equipo tiene que atacar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya chicharraco de joao...
> 
> Vamos que lo tenemos



Uy sí.... Todo superépico, nen.... Sólo me falta ver al Cholo dando brazadas y saltitos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Simeone le están sacando los colores,el jugador que tiene marginado sacándole las castañas del fuego...
> 
> Contra 10 supongo que acabará ganando el equipo perseguido por los árbitros



Reamente no. Cuando lo saca de inicio no hace una mierda.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Nesesitamos 10 minutos de añadido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Reamente no. Cuando lo saca de inicio no hace una mierda.



No se qué decirte...ese gol que ha metido ha sido tremendo,que bien le ha pegado...no cualquiera finaliza así

Tampoco sigo al patético tanto para afirmar con seguridad


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nesesitamos 10 minutos de añadido...



Tranquilo... O un penaltito de esos que arreglan las cosas... Se trata de meteros cómo sea en la competición, no te preocupes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Tranquilo... O un penaltito de esos que arreglan las cosas... Se trata de meteros cómo sea en la competición, no te preocupes...



No lo he visto,ha sido expulsioncita?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Tranquilo... O un penaltito de esos que arreglan las cosas... Se trata de meteros cómo sea en la competición, no te preocupes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se qué decirte...ese gol que ha metido ha sido tremendo,que bien le ha pegado...no cualquiera finaliza así
> 
> Tampoco sigo al patético tanto para afirmar con seguridad



Claro, pero lo hace cuando su equipo ataca y el rival ya está cansado. Si lo sacas desde el inicio ha demostrado durante 4 años que no hace NADA.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No lo he visto,ha sido expulsioncita?



Hilando fino, era hasta falta de Morata; pero es igual... No vas a convencer a ninguno de éstos...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Calero is down...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Vaya, hoy no hay la prorroga habitval de 10'


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Calero is about to expire...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

And the oscar goes to CALERO...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Lo de los abvcheos es bastante patético


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya, hoy no hay la prorroga habitval de 10'



Estan en ello........................................


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya, hoy no hay la prorroga habitval de 10'



Trankilo....


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

No se...a mi me parece que Joao tiene clase para aburrir,yo lo fichaba desde luego (por un módico precio)


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Nov 2022)

Como pueden ser tan malos estos tíos? No meten una...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

Ay dios mío, qué ha pasado?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2022)

@Cholo dimision
@artemis maricon


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Atletico de Madrit is down


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

Bueeeeeeeeeeeennooooooooooooooo....

No está nada mal, después del robo de la primera parte....

@artemis , pasa a saludar, que se te quiere, hombre....


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeeeeeennooooooooooooooo....
> 
> No está nada mal, después del robo de la primera parte....
> 
> @artemis , pasa a saludar, que se te quiere, hombre....



Ha sido nuestra buena acción, a ver si conseguís no bajar a segunda que atufais a descenso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

A 10 del far$a en 13 jornadas. Acabáis la temporada a 30.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo de los abvcheos es bastante patético



Para nada. Tienen toda la razón.

No deja que se lo lleven en camilla ¿por qué? pues porque quizá no esté tan mal y prefiere perder tiempo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ha sido nuestra buena acción, a ver si conseguís no bajar a segunda que atufais a descenso



Bueno, hombre... Gracias...

Entonces el robo navajero de la primera parte ha sido para disimularlo un poco todo... ¿ no ???


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2022)

Me sobran cunha, Nahuel, Correa, de paul y la falta la vuelta de Riquelme 


Ahhh y Juanfran MHDP


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno, hombre... Gracias...
> 
> Entonces el robo navajero de la primera parte ha sido para disimularlo un poco todo... ¿ no ???



Te has quedado dormido y no sabes ni lo que hablas... Se ha muerto ya calero?


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para nada. Tienen toda la razón.
> 
> No deja que se lo lleven en camilla ¿por qué? pues porque quizá no esté tan mal y prefiere perder tiempo



Está el Atlético de Madrid del Cholo para dar lecciones en eso, los reyes del autobús y de perder tiempo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Te has quedado dormido y no sabes ni lo que hablas... Se ha muerto ya calero?



Creo que no... Estaba de parranda, aunque no lo tengo claro,la verdad...

Y el Cholo... ¿ Ha salido dando botes haciendo la gilipollada para gilipollas que hace siempre cuando abandona el campo ???


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Para nada. Tienen toda la razón.
> 
> No deja que se lo lleven en camilla ¿por qué? pues porque quizá no esté tan mal y prefiere perder tiempo



¿no os estaréis quejando de que los del Español pierdan tiempo? ¿verdaddddd?


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2022)

Grande el Español!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2022)

Robo en la primera parte para que luego vayan diciendo que es el Madrid el que roba.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, pero lo hace cuando su equipo ataca y el rival ya está cansado. Si lo sacas desde el inicio ha demostrado durante 4 años que no hace NADA.



Viene siendo lo mismo que Ausencio para el Madrid, mucho golazo saliendo del banquillo con el otro equipo cansado, pero de titular se le ven las costuras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Viene siendo lo mismo que Ausencio para el Madrid, mucho golazo saliendo del banquillo con el otro equipo cansado, pero de titular se le ven las costuras



Pero no oigo a todos los madridistas decir que Ause tiene que ser titular.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

Jojojo, encima ya va ganando la Real Suciedac


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Está el Atlético de Madrid del Cholo para dar lecciones en eso, los reyes del autobús y de perder tiempo



Perder tiempo lo hace todo quisqui...seguro que el madri tambien lo hace cuando le conviene ya que eso es más viejo que el sol


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero no oigo a todos los madridistas decir que Ause tiene que ser titular.



De hecho Ausencio, Morata y Joao me parecen lo mismo, jugadores muy vistosos desde el banquillo, pero cuando son titulares es madre mía.

Yo aún me acuerdo de los partidos de Morata de titular en el Real Madrid y en fin.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Perder tiempo lo hace todo quisqui...seguro que el madri tambien lo hace cuando le conviene ya que eso es más viejo que el sol



Exacto, pero si tú lo haces y el Atlético en los años grandes de Simeone jugó a eso y mucho, entonces no te puedes quejar de que el contrario haga lo mismo que tú.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿no os estaréis quejando de que los del Español pierdan tiempo? ¿verdaddddd?



La gente abucheaba porque en lugar de salir en camilla quiso salir andando, lo que no tiene lógica ninguna si de verdad estás conmocionado/lesionado. No tiene lógica a no ser que quieras racanear tiempo claro


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Exacto, pero si tú lo haces y el Atlético en los años grandes de Simeone jugó a eso y mucho, entonces no te puedes quejar de que el contrario haga lo mismo que tú.



¿Cómo que no te puedes quejar? pues predicar con el ejemplo en el cuernabeu y no lloreis de que os pitan un penalti por mano clara como hace vuestro entrenador

Siguiendo tu argumento estáis vosotros como para quejaros de atracos ni en casa ni fuera no te jode


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Perder tiempo lo hace todo quisqui...seguro que el madri tambien lo hace cuando le conviene ya que eso es más viejo que el sol



Si, pero vosotros lo habéis llevado al nivel de excelencia. En nuestro haber (del Barça) como se iba al córner Lobo Carrasco para "perder" el tiempo, pero con el balón en los pies, no tirados por el suelo.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La gente abucheaba porque en lugar de salir en camilla quiso salir andando, lo que no tiene lógica ninguna si de verdad estás conmocionado/lesionado. No tiene lógica a no ser que quieras racanear tiempo claro



La gente abvcheaba porque no han visto la hostia que le han dado, estar tirado en el svelo de dolor no necesariamente significa que te tengan que sacar del terreno como en la WWII, además que la afición no son médicos para decidir y además estaban con uno menos, a lo que había que abvchear es a la prorroguitis que ha cogido el cholismo, el árbitro ha dado 3' más que al final han sido 4' y el partido se ha ido al 99' y aun siendo 11vs9 no han rascado nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Viene siendo lo mismo que Ausencio para el Madrid, mucho golazo saliendo del banquillo con el otro equipo cansado, pero de titular se le ven las costuras



Joao esta en otro nivel diferente al de Asensio,este no mete un gol asi ni en sueños,titular o suplente,sencillamente no puede hacerlo.

vamos,que esta tirando su carrera en esa caca de equipo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Creeis los atleticos que este debe ser el ultimo año de Simeone?.



ya pasó su momento, debería no comerse los turrones si me apuras. es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La gente abvcheaba porque no han visto la hostia que le han dado, estar tirado en el svelo de dolor no necesariamente significa que te tengan que sacar del terreno como en la WWII, además que la afición no son médicos para decidir y además estaban con uno menos, a lo que había que abvchear es a la prorroguitis que ha cogido el cholismo, el árbitro ha dado 3' más que al final han sido 4' y el partido se ha ido al 99' y aun siendo 11vs9 no han rascado nada



Vale que si que si...que con las mismas a ver que coño hacen en tu estadio no te jode...

pues piarlas como en todos los putos estadios del mundo...

qué vicio tenéis con personalizar en una afición los defectos de todas las aficiones no de España sino del mundo


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> ya pasó su momento, debería no comerse los turrones si me apuras. es mi humilde opinión.



Abramos debate ¿a quién pones?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Abramos debate ¿a quién pones?



Low
Pochettino
Tuchel
No creo que hagan ascos a 20 kilos anuales.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joao esta en otro nivel diferente al de Asensio,este no mete un gol asi ni en sueños,titular o suplente,sencillamente no puede hacerlo.
> 
> vamos,que esta tirando su carrera en esa caca de equipo



Tú has visto los golazos qué mete Ausencio? Si quieres te pongo videos, otra cosa no tiene, pero todo lo que mete son golazos, eso sí, sólo saliendo desde el banquillo al igual que Joao, ninguno de los dos será nunca titular en un equipo grande.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

Enhorabuena al Español por puntuar en el estadio del Patético.


----------



## Eisenberg (6 Nov 2022)

Cholo, toma ejemplo de Piquetón y vete antes del Mundial. Te estás jugando que te echen por puerta de atrás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2022)

La defensa de 3 centrales nos vuelve a dejar en bragas


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tú has visto los golazos qué mete Ausencio? Si quieres te pongo videos, otra cosa no tiene, pero todo lo que mete son golazos, eso sí, sólo saliendo desde el banquillo al igual que Joao, ninguno de los dos será nunca titular en un equipo grande.



si no digo que no meta golazos,pero son siempre un buen disparo con el balon mas o menos controlado y un poco de tiempo para pensarlo…eso le puede salir a muchos jugadores en un momento dado.

lo que ha hecho Joao,ese control orientado de un balon que le llueve del cielo,y el latigazo yendo a toda velocidad no le sale a cualquiera ni por suerte (a Asensio seguro que no),eso es de jugador top


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo que ha hecho Joao,ese control orientado de un balon que le llueve del cielo,y el latigazo yendo a toda velocidad no le sale a cualquiera ni por suerte (a Asensio seguro que no),eso es de jugador top



Joder, es que ha costado más de 120 millones. Es el cuarto jugador más caro de la historia. El problema es fichar a un jugador de estas características y luego no saber qué hacer con él.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Low
> Pochettino
> Tuchel
> No creo que hagan ascos a 20 kilos anuales.



¿Low? no sabe el idioma y esto no es la selección de Alemania, que toca bien hasta el utillero

Pochettino...pfff no sé ¿quitas un argentino y pones otro?

Tuchel mismo caso que Low: no sabe ni papa de español y para cuando quiera aprender es posible que haya que echarle

Yo prefiero que siga toda la temporada Simeone y si de verdad sigue así de mal lo que queda que vayan buscando sustituto, pero no a boleo a ver qué coño pasa como el Florentino con Lopetegui...hay que buscar alguién que no te pida a Haaland y su puta madre y que sepa salir de estos marrones...

vamos un Cholo II...y ya me dirás quién es ese entrenador. Se me ocurre Luis Enrique, pero el barsa ya le ha echado el ojo, y de otras ligas tampoco le van a faltar ofertas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, es que ha costado más de 120 millones. Es el cuarto jugador más caro de la historia. El problema es fichar a un jugador de estas características y luego no saber qué hacer con él.



si fichas a una promesa que solo ha jugado 1/2 temporada en la 1a. portuguesa, te la juegas. después de 3 temporadas ya debería haber cogido ritmo. la calidad no se le niega pero el esfuerzo....regular


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Low? no sabe el idioma y esto no es la selección de Alemania, que toca bien hasta el utillero
> 
> Pochettino...pfff no sé ¿quitas un argentino y pones otro?
> 
> ...



lo de pochettino te lo compro pero que tiene que ver que sean alemanes, nunca hubo esa situación del lenguaje en los equipos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> si no digo que no meta golazos,pero son siempre un buen disparo con el balon mas o menos controlado y un poco de tiempo para pensarlo…eso le puede salir a muchos jugadores en un momento dado.
> 
> lo que ha hecho Joao,ese control orientado de un balon que le llueve del cielo,y el latigazo yendo a toda velocidad no le sale a cualquiera ni por suerte (a Asensio seguro que no),eso es de jugador top



¿Cambiarías a Joao por Ausencio? Yo no. Joao no va a triunfar en ningún sitio. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> lo de pochettino te lo compro pero que tiene que ver que sean alemanes, nunca hubo esa situación del lenguaje en los equipos?



Sí, pero este equipo está fatal ahora mismo. Si pones un jefe del que te descojonas en su cara porque no sabe español pues ya me dirás qué remedio es ese. O que les ponga a jugar de una manera/estilo que no saben.

Para estos casos estaba Luis Aragonés, que no aguantaba una avispa en los cojones y si había que sentar fulano o mengano pues se le sentaba. Y además sabía sacar a equipos de la mierda (el Aleti en segunda, la selección española) pero ¿quién hay ahora así que espabile a estos tíos y rapídito? pues casi nadie.

Yo creo que el Cholo puede sacar adelante la situación. A veces las cosas son muy sencillitas como poner a Llorente y Witsel en su posición a crear juego y no enrrocarse en experimentos como lleva haciendo bastante tiempo. Tambien debería ir levantando la mano con Joao que ya ha pillado el aviso de sobra. No sé me da la sensación de que siempre hace lo mismo y eso se está viendo que ya no sirve. Pero echarlo ahora es pegarse un tiro en el pie tenedlo claro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

q bueno es Joao Maravillao

Para mí es el mejor jugador de fúmbol en la actualidac, ni bembapies, ni jalans, que son otra cosa distinta, no son la esensia y pureza del fúmbol.

Si juega Joao ya es motivo suficiente pa ver un partido.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, pero este equipo está fatal ahora mismo. Si pones un jefe del que te descojonas en su cara porque no sabe español pues ya me dirás qué remedio es ese. O que les ponga a jugar de una manera/estilo que no saben.
> 
> Para estos casos estaba Luis Aragonés, que no aguantaba una avispa en los cojones y si había que sentar fulano o mengano pues se le sentaba. Y además sabía sacar a equipos de la mierda (el Aleti en segunda, la selección española) pero ¿quién hay ahora así que espabile a estos tíos y rapídito? pues casi nadie.
> 
> Yo creo que el Cholo puede sacar adelante la situación. A veces las cosas son muy sencillitas como poner a Llorente y Witsel en su posición a crear juego y no enrrocarse en experimentos como lleva haciendo bastante tiempo. Tambien debería ir levantando la mano con Joao que ya ha pillado el aviso de sobra. No sé me da la sensación de que siempre hace lo mismo y eso se está viendo que ya no sirve. Pero echarlo ahora es pegarse un tiro en el pie tenedlo claro.



Lo que recuerdo es que antes los equipos sangraban para hacernos un gol y que se hacian jugadas de estrategia que daban muchos reditos. El cholo creo que se ha dejado llevar porque parece que nada le puede hacer salir del equipo haga lo que haga. También el sueldo desorbitado, que yo soy mas partidario que sea por objetivos. Si cobra 20 kilos es porque se los ha ganado con titulos. El tiro está ya pegado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

Joao Félix Maravillao es el fúmbol ahora mismo. 

No hay fumbolista que se acerque a la pureza fumbolística de Joao.

Hay fumbolistas potentes, rápidos, incansables, técnicos, eficaces....hay de todo, pero ninguno ejpresa la pura esencia del fúmbol como Joao Félix


----------



## Eisenberg (6 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao Félix Maravillao es el fúmbol ahora mismo.
> 
> No hay fumbolista que se acerque a la pureza fumbolística de Joao.
> 
> Hay fumbolistas potentes, rápidos, incansables, técnicos, eficaces....hay de todo, pero ninguno ejpresa la pura esencia del fúmbol como Joao Félix



Discrepo, está Nahuel Molina, ese fichajazo del OneSime. Ande va a comparar!!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Low? no sabe el idioma y esto no es la selección de Alemania, que toca bien hasta el utillero
> 
> Pochettino...pfff no sé ¿quitas un argentino y pones otro?
> 
> ...



si yo fuera Luis Enrique no iria al Barcelona, empieza a oler a muerto a sociedad anonima y eso es un tiro al aire, lo mismo fluye la pasta para fichar lo que quieras que en unos meses empiezan a vender activos y tienes que jugar con medio filial.... el atletico seria un perfil de club muy comodo para un entrenador como Luis Enrique, un win-win en toda regla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

el debate sobre el entrenador del Atleti es algo de piperos y de la prensa merengue, algo ajeno a los Atléticos que no leen esos panfletos. El bombardeo permanente pa sacar al Cholo de La Lija es una batalla sin fin de los enemigos del Atleti. Debe ser el entrenador más cuestionao, maltratao y sancionao de la historia del fúmbol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

Si Cholo quisiera dejar el Atleti, tenemos buena cantera de entrenadores pa soñar con que alguno de ellos pueda sostener lo que ha hecho el Cholo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

El Cholo es el mejor entrenador y es del Atleti


----------



## ravenare (6 Nov 2022)

Di que sí. La frase del día del Cholo. " No lo hemos hecho tan mal, al menos hemos empatado". Con dos cojones. Grande Cholo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cambiarías a Joao por Ausencio? Yo no. Joao no va a triunfar en ningún sitio. Tiempo al tiempo.



hombre…no lo pensaria ni dos milisegundos…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Según los patéticos:


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

¿A quién le ha tocao al Atleti en la Uropa Lig?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

Fue pésimo no tener 14 millones para fichar a mañaco mir


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿A quién le ha tocao al Atleti en la Uropa Lig?



Y en octavos de champions quien le ha tocao ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿A quién le ha tocao al Atleti en la Uropa Lig?



Venía a escribir lo mismo. No los he visto en el sorteo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Nov 2022)

otro pvto robo en vallecas. pvto asco de liga adulterada. el trallazo del 2° ha sido mitico


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Lo que recuerdo es que antes los equipos sangraban para hacernos un gol y que se hacian jugadas de estrategia que daban muchos reditos. El cholo creo que se ha dejado llevar porque parece que nada le puede hacer salir del equipo haga lo que haga. También el sueldo desorbitado, que yo soy mas partidario que sea por objetivos. Si cobra 20 kilos es porque se los ha ganado con titulos. El tiro está ya pegado.



Vale que esté cómodo pero no creo que eso le relaje

No es sólo el equipo que entrenas sino tu propio prestigio como entrenador el que está en juego

La condiciones salariales son las del mercado desde los años 50. Este circo está así montado y los artistas ganan mucho. Por objetivos te entrena entonces el del Aleti Féminas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Nov 2022)

GOENA COLLEJA SE LLEVA EL BOCA DE LLAMA


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vale que esté cómodo pero no creo que eso le relaje
> 
> No es sólo el equipo que entrenas sino tu propio prestigio como entrenador el que está en juego
> 
> La condiciones salariales son las del mercado desde los años 50. Este circo está así montado y los artistas ganan mucho. Por objetivos te entrena entonces el del Aleti Féminas



El Cholo es como un alto funcionario, gana un pastón, sabe que no lo van a echar haga lo que haga y que le está esperando la selección argentina o el inter (por ejemplo).
No digo que se acomode a posta, a veces pasa sin darte cuenta.
Un sueldo de 10 kilos fijos mas 10 por objetivos no es ninguna tonteria. Es algo que hacen los equipos con los traspasos.


----------



## barullo (8 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El Cholo es como un alto funcionario, gana un pastón, sabe que no lo van a echar haga lo que haga y que le está esperando la selección argentina o el inter (por ejemplo).
> No digo que se acomode a posta, a veces pasa sin darte cuenta.
> Un sueldo de 10 kilos fijos mas 10 por objetivos no es ninguna tonteria. Es algo que hacen los equipos con los traspasos.



Con el lío que hay en la actualidad que si van vender el club no creo que se planteen cambiar la remuneración y mucho menos echarle con la morterada que habría que pagarle.

Y por eso está aqui, que nadie se olvide, que ya en 2017 se oian cantos de sirena de que se iba a ir al Inter. Si no se fué es porque aqui le ampliaban el contrato. En dónde no le veo es en la selección argentina ya que alli no pagan ni un millón de lereles al año.


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> GOENA COLLEJA SE LLEVA EL BOCA DE LLAMA



Mu rica


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Nov 2022)

Las arbutrariedadecs y to el humo de los panfletos para tratar de desestabilizar al Atleti tiene, entre otros ocjetifos, forzar la venta de algunos jugadones que son peritas en dulce a precio de rebajas hacia culcs heztado y todos salivando como cerdos.

El Cholo sigue siendo del Atleti afortunadamente y le queda mucho por disfrutar y muchos ladridos que soportar, pero a eso ya está curao de espanto.


----------



## LMLights (8 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La condiciones salariales son las del mercado desde los años 50. Este circo está así montado y los artistas ganan mucho. Por objetivos te entrena entonces el del Aleti Féminas



Hay que volver a las raices, CANTERA, PUNDONOR Y PATADÓN EN LOS HUEVOS AL CIERVO.

Cantera, Cantera, Cantera !!!!. Jugadores Madrileños de Barrios marginales.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Nov 2022)

Ponen al mongo manzano para que no se vaya el barsa. pvta mafia de liga


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

a ver hoy


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Joao está sancionado igual que Gimenez


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Nov 2022)

Le toca a Morata ser protagonista


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Le toca a Morata ser protagonista



Ami ya me da igual, con que ganen me vale, como si se mete dos en propia el Mallorca


----------



## Edge2 (9 Nov 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Cantada de Oblak, empezamos bien


----------



## Edge2 (9 Nov 2022)

MAdre mia, ya empezamos...


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Posición correcta


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Cantada de Oblak, empezamos bien



pues sí, la verdad es que sí


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

GOL


----------



## Octubrista (9 Nov 2022)

Una banda en defensa... y Oblack entre ellos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

0 intensidad así es imposible


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2022)

otra vez mas razones para cagarme en la DEFENSA DE 3 CENTRALES


----------



## Charlatan (9 Nov 2022)

que manera de perder...........


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Ahora Aguirre va a dar directrices para cerrar y apretar bien el culito.

Defensivamente este Atleti atrás peor que la cantera del Antequera eh.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

Con Felipe te tienes que reir, ya empezó su recital. 
Espectador de primera fila en el gol.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Con Felipe te tienes que reir, ya empezó su recital.
> Espectador de primera fila en el gol.



Pero ese gol está en el debe de Oblak, que en lugar de despejar a un lado a banda o corner la deja ahí en el medio, en el peor lugar para que haya rechace y segunda jugada


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Grandioso desmarque de Morata eh.

Anulado el gol del empate. El movimiento y el pase al espacio genial.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Goool de Morata


----------



## Octubrista (9 Nov 2022)

Gol de Morata, a ver si es válido... No gol


----------



## Edge2 (9 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Fuera de juego...pa una que mete...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Empata morralla


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

Gol de morratas. Anulado. 

POr cierto la anterior que tuvo por qué no remató?
Por qué la pasó atrás a Griezmann?
Sigue necesitando dos para meter una.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Nov 2022)

CHOLO QUÉDATE 

CHOLO QUEEEEEEEDATE


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Fuera de juego...pa una que mete...



Este año ha metido 2 goles legales que los arbitros han escamoteado ¿eh?


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Iker Jiménez y va a resucitar Jiménez del Oso también, para explicar el extraño y paranormal caso de que Morata esté por primera vez en fuera de juego en su vida. Nunca está mal posicionado.


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este año ha metido 2 goles legales que los arbitros han escamoteado ¿eh?



Sigue fallando muchas claras para ser un gran 9


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Sigue fallando muchas claras para ser un gran 9



¿Cuántos goles lleva en total?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos goles lleva en total?



Menos que gente como Joselv o Mvriqi


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos goles lleva en total?



5 goles en 19 partidos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

Penalty a SAvic que no pita porque n o quiere.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Y este cambio tan tempranero? Por la amarilla ???


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Ostia en la cara a Savic en el área y aquí no pasa nada...acojonante, le hacen eso a Negricius y le piden cárcel al del Mallorca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos goles lleva en total?



5 más que Cunha.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Nov 2022)

El Felipe ese es un paquete


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menos que gente como Joselv o Mvriqi



Pues a lo mejor es porque le han anulado 2 goles injustamente


Nomeimporta dijo:


> 5 goles en 19 partidos



Pues debería llevar 7 que no está nada mal para lo que llevamos de temporada

Y os recuerdo que el año pasado estaba Suárez y estamos también a verlas venir sin anotación


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

Felipe que se dedique a top model o algo así .


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor es porque le han anulado 2 goles injustamente
> 
> 
> Pues debería llevar 7 que no está nada mal para lo que llevamos de temporada
> ...



19 partidos son contando los de Champions, el hijo del Cholo lleva 6 o 7 y no es ni titular, y Muriqui no juega en Europa.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor es porque le han anulado 2 goles injustamente



Seguimos hablando del 9 de España, 2 goles no le van a hacer más parejo a un Levandoski


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Ami Morata no me disgusta del todo...juega bien de espaldas y de más, pero es evidente que le falta gol para ser un 9 puro, esperemos que afine por qué si no vamos listos este año, por que lo del Cunha este ya es de chiste.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Pues nada ya dije hace tiempo que no habían fichado nadie delante y el año pasado estuvimos también sin gol

Con lo que se ha gastado el barsa en Rafinha (que tiene 3 tíos en esa posición) y en Lewandowki se podrían haber traido a Haaland, y nosotros quizá podríamos haber tanteado a Lewandowski.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

la piñata de muriqui


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

el chinorri ese le da sopas con ondas a correa


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ami Morata no me disgusta del todo...juega bien de espaldas y de más, pero es evidente que le falta gol para ser un 9 puro, esperemos que afine por qué si no vamos listos este año, por que lo del Cunha este ya es de chiste.



Habría que ver a Haaland y a Lewandowski a ver qué coño hacían con los melones que le mandan a este


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Va a correcalles el Atleti.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Va a correcalles el Atleti.



@FULANITODETALYCUAL no está de acverdo, que eso sólo en la premier


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> @FULANITODETALYCUAL no está de acverdo, que eso sólo en la premier





Quiero decir que va apresurado, no sé cómo explicarlo. Quiero llegar y hacer las cosas antes de tiempo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

hay una máxima en el furgol, si no tiras a puerta seguramente no ganes


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Como no remonten nos quedamos sextos en Liga y el Betis ganando mañana se pondría 3 puntos encima.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Como no remonten nos quedamos sextos en Liga y el Betis ganando mañana se pondría 3 puntos encima.



No se si seriamos sextos si gana el rayo vallecano mañana...


----------



## artemis (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ami Morata no me disgusta del todo...juega bien de espaldas y de más, pero es evidente que le falta gol para ser un 9 puro, esperemos que afine por qué si no vamos listos este año, por que lo del Cunha este ya es de chiste.



Que es lo que no te disgusta de el? Como presiona con la mirada y su trote cochinero?


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se si seriamos sextos si gana el rayo vallecano mañana...



Cierto jajajaj



artemis dijo:


> Que es lo que no te disgusta de el? Como presiona con la mirada y su trote cochinero?



Lo que he dicho,ya se que es poco para un jugador de primera división, pero es lo que hay, truños peores tenemos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

El partido está más para un 2-0 que otra cosa, broo-tal


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Partidazo que se está cascando Galarreta.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

a ver si lemar le da alegria a esto


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Vienen los cambios y no sale Joao Felic


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vienen los cambios y no sale Joao Felic



No se si lo dices de coña


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No se si lo dices de coña



Jijijjij...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> a ver si lemar le da alegria a esto



para mi que ese es aplatanao, ni le gustaran las mujeres.


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Koke cojo es mejor que el resto de centrocampistas que tenemos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Koke cojo es mejor que el resto de centrocampistas que tenemos...



pues fijate que nivel entonces


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Koke cojo es mejor que el resto de centrocampistas que tenemos...



Si se cambia de técnico ¿esto se mejora? yo es que creo que no


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Los cambios que ha hecho el Cholo también tiene tela. 

A lo mejor le sale bien...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

griezzman está desaparecido


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido está más para un 2-0 que otra cosa, broo-tal



El Mallorca ya no va a hacer ni el huevo, ahora no vería tan lejano el empate...


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

El Correa este me tiene hasta la polla, todo lo que toca se convierte en una pérdida de balon


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Nov 2022)

Quien va a ser el delantero de la selección? Ferran Torres? vaya esperpento de mundial vamos a ver, preparaos.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> griezzman está desaparecido



El Mundial es pasao mañana como quién dice amiguete


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

La conferens lig tampoco está tan mal para el mejor entrenador del mvndo


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Si no meten eso apaga y vámonos...

Es lamentable van andando estos hijos de la grandisima puta

Otra más que Morata intenta rematar con la mirada...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

El Almazán viene de jvgar contra equipasos como el Mirandés B o el UNAMI de Segovia (colistas) con empates y en la zona media de la tabla, ojito ahí con el mejor entrenador del mvndo


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Mallorca ya no va a hacer ni el huevo, ahora no vería tan lejano el empate...



Con lo que queda si nos pilla a la contra nos jode pa vino

para empatar a estos hay que jugar muy rápido y tirar mucho


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2022)

Qué paradón


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Y la que remata bien Morata se la saca haciendose el paradon de su vida el portero ese.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Almazán viene de jvgar contra equipasos como el Mirandés B o el UNAMI de Segovia (colistas) con empates y en la zona media de la tabla, ojito ahí con el mejor entrenador del mvndo



Que esto no es problema de entrenador...que los que salen no juegan ni a la taba


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Y hoy no toca prorroga...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Y la que remata bien Morata se la saca haciendose el paradon de su vida el portero ese.



ese no ha hecho una así en su vida.putabida


----------



## LMLights (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El partido está más para un 2-0 que otra cosa, broo-tal



¿3-0?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que esto no es problema de entrenador...que los que salen no juegan ni a la taba



La actituc de los jvgadores es cvlpa del entrenamiento, la aptituc no


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La actituc de los jvgadores es cvlpa del entrenamiento, la aptituc no



Ya está poniendo a los jugadores en su sitio y ni por esas se juega...salvo excepciones tenemos gente muy del montón


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya está poniendo a los jugadores en su sitio y ni por esas se juega...salvo excepciones tenemos gente muy del montón



Este año fichajes pocos y otros años no han estado así, ya dejé caer que de plantilla toca hacer limpia


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Esto ya es de tener muy mala suerte...aparte de ser muy malos claro.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

joder


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Nov 2022)

Si el atletico queda fuera de champions para el año que viene, Manzano y Cerezo venden el club.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> joder



Correcto, os han jodido y menos mal que hay "descanso"


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si el atletico queda fuera de champions para el año que viene, Manzano y Cerezo venden el club.



Dios te oiga


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Dios te oiga



Están como locos por vender quede dentro o fuera de Champions


----------



## artemis (9 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que viene el puto mundial


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Están como locos por vender quede dentro o fuera de Champions



Hasta que no acaben las obras de la ciudad deportiva lo dudo...Gil puede ser muchas cosas pero no tonto.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Nov 2022)

@artemis, dadle saludos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Nov 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> @artemis, dadle saludos



Yo le iría dando el pésame


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Nov 2022)

Hay que traer al Cholito ese que juega en Italia. Nos falta gol de cholito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Nov 2022)

algún penalti a favor también nos habría venido bien, pero eso no es pa nosotros por lo vicsto


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Nov 2022)

Cholito!
vente pa el Atleti


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Nov 2022)

Menudo desastre estos tuercebotas en los últimos partidos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Nov 2022)

Pozdrawiam


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Nov 2022)

falta un cholito de delantero que marque los goles que nadie quiere marcar

El Atleti tiene abundancia de ocasiones y ninguno quiere ser el que mande el balón dentro de la portería.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Nov 2022)

Joder qué ataque de risa y se la llevó Muriquis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2022)

LOS CENTRALES dan asco pena Y REGUILON ha hecho en 20 minutos mas que EL NAHUEL en toda la temporada


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> LOS CENTRALES dan asco pena Y REGUILON ha hecho en 20 minutos mas que EL NAHUEL en toda la temporada



Que ha echo?


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Nov 2022)

El Barça os va a dar para el pelo en el Metropolitano como no espabiléis en Enero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> LOS CENTRALES dan asco pena Y REGUILON ha hecho en 20 minutos mas que EL NAHUEL en toda la temporada



El problema de Reguilón es que es un cuernitos, pero bueno en su puesto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

El Atleti empezará a ganar partidos cuando quieran ganar. 
Si no quieren ganar, pues no se gana y punto. 
No pasa na. 

A mi no me preocupa nada de nada. Les preocupa a los piperos sobre todo, que están como locas. El cholo está haciendo bien lo que tiene que hacer. Tranquilo.

Cuando el equipo quiera ganar partidos los va a ganar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

No os preocupéis por el Atleti más que los del Atleti. Tranquilos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Que ha echo?



encarar...atacar,, no perderla a lo tonto


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> encarar...atacar,, no perderla a lo tonto



Supongo que yo estaría foreando en ese momento


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

*1x1 del Atlético: un equipo que ni aprende ni transmite nada*

Pena. Es el sentimiento de aficionado rojiblanco en el quinto pinchazo seguido. Sin intensidad ni acierto. El Almazán, última pesadilla antes del necesario parón.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

Y no pudimos fichar a mañaco mir por 14 millónes y fichamos a un brasileño mediocre


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si el atletico queda fuera de champions para el año que viene, Manzano y Cerezo venden el club.



Un club fuera de Champions vale mucho menos. Sería el peor momento.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un club fuera de Champions vale mucho menos. Sería el peor momento.



Mejor venderlo antes de que valga aun menos.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Nov 2022)

El declive del Atletico

Muriqi caricaturiza al Atlético (msn.com)


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

Y a todo esto, si Joao Felic, sin Champions y ganandote partidos cvalquier equipo de la zona baja de la tabla ¿El Atleti qué vale? ¿Cuánto se paga por Morralla, Felipe, Cuña, Hermoso y demás miembros de esta banda?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder qué ataque de risa y se la llevó Muriquis



de chiste


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

pero el cholo se queda


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero el cholo se queda



Por supuesto, que se larguen los del palco que venden a los mejores jugadores y que se larguen las medianias que trajeron para sustituirles.

Cholo o muerte.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y a todo esto, si Joao Felic, sin Champions y ganandote partidos cvalquier equipo de la zona baja de la tabla ¿El Atleti qué vale? ¿Cuánto se paga por Morralla, Felipe, Cuña, Hermoso y demás miembros de esta banda?



No es solo los jugadores sino la marca, la proyección, el mercado televisivo, etc. 
El atletico es un club top 10 mundial.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y no pudimos fichar a mañaco mir por 14 millónes y fichamos a un brasileño mediocre



Mir es una putisma mierda pinchada en un palo , cunha es una puta mierda también, pero baila con vinicius y sonríe mucho.

Han cesado ya al paquete del entrenador?


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por supuesto, que se larguen los del palco que venden a los mejores jugadores y que se larguen las medianias que trajeron para sustituirles.
> 
> Cholo o muerte.



Cholo huele a muerto , si no le largamos si que el club estará muerto , nos hará un river y nos iremos a la B ,está más desfasado que Mouriño.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Cholo huele a muerto , si no le largamos si que el club estará muerto , nos hará un river y nos iremos a la B ,está más desfasado que Mouriño.



El Cholo tiene fallos y sin el Mono es medio Cholo. 
Pero con la mierda equipo que tiene, está donde tiene que estar. 
Los jugadores no dan la talla: no tenemos defensa, el centro de campo es mediocre (De Paul por ejemplo) y la delantera es Morralla y Joao el posturitas. 
Un equipo top no puede tener jugadores como Felipe que directamente da risa o Lemar que es un desaparesido permanente.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El Cholo tiene fallos y sin el Mono es medio Cholo.
> Pero con la mierda equipo que tiene, está donde tiene que estar.
> Los jugadores no dan la talla: no tenemos defensa, el centro de campo es mediocre (De Paul por ejemplo) y la delantera es Morralla y Joao el posturitas.
> Un equipo top no puede tener jugadores como Felipe que directamente da risa o Lemar que es un desaparesido permanente.



Solo medio? Sin el mono no es nadie.

El equipo está claro que es una putisima mierda , no puedes jugar a lo mismo que hace 11 años , ya no tienes a miranda , g9din , filipe , juanfran , gabi , Raúl García, Diego Costa, al otro saul , no al zombi este que cobra 6 kilos ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Mir es una putisma mierda pinchada en un palo , cunha es una puta mierda también, pero baila con vinicius y sonríe mucho.
> 
> Han cesado ya al paquete del entrenador?



Máximo goleador del Sevilla la temporada pasada..


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Máximo goleador del Sevilla la temporada pasada..



Y el del Atleti fue Correa  

Paquetes los dos...


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

*Si Luis levantara la cabeza...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

El Atleti es el equipo que hace el mejor fúmbol de La Lija.

El resto de equipos da grima como juegan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

y Joao Félix Maravillao es el fúmbol 
es el mejor dermundo
con diferencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

Los resultados dependen de muchísísísimos faptorecs.

Muchos, muchos, muchos, demasiados faptorecs.

Y no todos los faptores determinantes están en el campo


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

Yo no quito ni lle pongo nada al Atleti
Está perfecto tal y como está


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

que debería estar en chapiojos? si

que debería ser líder de la Lija? sí


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti es el equipo que hace el mejor fúmbol de La Lija.
> 
> El resto de equipos da grima como juegan.



joder dame de lo que fumas cuando ves los partidos


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> joder dame de lo que fumas cuando ves los partidos



pa empezar, deja de leer el AS y el Marca


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Máximo goleador del Sevilla la temporada pasada..



El nuevo jalan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Si Luis levantara la cabeza...*



Como te pasas


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pa empezar, deja de leer el AS y el Marca



yo no leo basura, pero veo los partidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> El nuevo jalan.



No.el nuevo Llorente el riojano..ese que media 194..


----------



## LMLights (10 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Si Luis levantara la cabeza...*



JOJOJOJOJO 

QUE HIJOPUTA !!!


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

El PSG va a por Joao Félix


Joao Félix puede ser uno de los nombres que más se escuchen en el próximo mercado de invierno. Según Le Parisien, ya tiene un pretendiente en Francia: el PSG estaría muy interesado




www.marca.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El PSG va a por Joao Félix
> 
> 
> Joao Félix puede ser uno de los nombres que más se escuchen en el próximo mercado de invierno. Según Le Parisien, ya tiene un pretendiente en Francia: el PSG estaría muy interesado
> ...



¿Y de qué lo van a poner? ¿De medio centro defensivo? ¿De lateral derecho?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y de qué lo van a poner? ¿De medio centro defensivo? ¿De lateral derecho?



aparte de aflojar buena gallina


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

Joao Maravillao es del Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)

No hay nadie del Atleti en el jilo del Atleti?

ta petao de pipas


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (10 Nov 2022)

GOSTOSA COLLEJA DEL GITANO AL ASPERGER


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*Cambio de estrategia del Cholo*


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> GOSTOSA COLLEJA DEL GITANO AL ASPERGER



Miren los 3 videos jojojo



*SEÑORÍO*


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Los lloros en hilo de los Cuernitos son muy nvtritivos, si estuviesen como estamos nosotros en este momento estarían suicidándose o ya se habrían echo del equipo de su pueblo jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Los lloros en hilo de los Cuernitos son muy nvtritivos, si estuviesen como estamos nosotros en este momento estarían suicidándose o ya se habrían echo del equipo de su pueblo jajajaja



La diferencia es que el Madrí es un equipo campeón y vosotros sois un equipo conformista.


----------



## gilu (12 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> la piñata de muriqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255508


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Nov 2022)

gilu dijo:


>


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia es que el Madrí es un equipo campeón y vosotros sois un equipo conformista.



No veo que la gente esté conforme en este momento la verdad  al menos en mi entorno.


----------



## fieraverde (12 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> GOSTOSA COLLEJA DEL GITANO AL ASPERGER



Poco me parece.


----------



## fieraverde (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Miren los 3 videos jojojo
> 
> 
> 
> *SEÑORÍO*



Bien por el etniano.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El Cholo tiene fallos y sin el Mono es medio Cholo.
> Pero con la mierda equipo que tiene, está donde tiene que estar.
> Los jugadores no dan la talla: no tenemos defensa, el centro de campo es mediocre (De Paul por ejemplo) y la delantera es Morralla y Joao el posturitas.
> Un equipo top no puede tener jugadores como Felipe que directamente da risa o Lemar que es un desaparesido permanente.



*El mismo equipo que gano la liga menos Suarez, Trippier y Lodi*, con las altas de Griezman, Morata, Cunha, De Paul, Reinildo y Molina.
No os autoengañais mas porque es imposible.
El Atleti tiene en los ultimos años un balance de fichajes con mas gasto que el Madrid. Pero nada, el presupuesto y bla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> *El mismo equipo que gano la liga menos Suarez, Trippier y Lodi*, con las altas de Griezman, Morata, Cunha, De Paul, Reinildo y Molina.
> No os autoengañais mas porque es imposible.
> El Atleti tiene en los ultimos años un balance de fichajes con mas gasto que el Madrid. Pero nada, el presupuesto y bla.



Se ficha y se vende en plan intercambio de Cromos..ahora el que se v será el cunha ese


----------



## wanamaker (12 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se ficha y se vende en plan intercambio de Cromos..ahora el que se v será el cunha ese





https://www.transfermarkt.es/transfers/einnahmenausgaben/statistik/plus/0?ids=a&sa=&saison_id=2012&saison_id_bis=2022&land_id=&nat=&kontinent_id=&pos=&altersklasse=&w_s=&leihe=&intern=0&plus=0



Era Cholo, desde 12-13
Decimo equipo de Europa con mas gasto en fichajes.
Balance Madrid, - 126, Atleti, -103. Vamos, que gastar gasta. Otra cosa es que no pueda hacer lo de los ingleses de tener un balance de - 500 y sudarsela. Pero no es que hayan sido un Benfica o Ajax.
Otra cosa es en que han tirado los millones. Pero si tras diez años, el Cholo no tiene voz en los fichajes, pues sera otro punto negativo para el.

Lo que no puede entender es lo de mierda equipo cuando es practicamente el mismo que gano la liga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Nov 2022)

A ver, no le deis más vueltas: si casi ningún entrenador dura diez años en un sitio se debe a reglas del mundo del fútbol fijas e inmutables. El proyecto Cholo está acabado porque sus jugadores ya no creen en él, pese a ser jugadores que él trajo al equipo. Ante eso sólo hay dos alternativas: echar al entrenador o fichar un equipo nuevo. Lo segundo es imposible.

Ha habido managers que han durado más tiempo, como Ferguson, pero estaba en un equipo que se podía permitir fichar un equipo nuevo, si tenía prisas, y también se podía permitir estar un año o dos quedando octavos si no tenía prisas. El fútbol inglés es diferente y lo era aún más hace décadas. El ATM no se puede permitir quedar fuera de los cuatro-tres primeros *nunca* porque puede entrar en una espiral de devaluación de su imagen y de su economía. El punto de la cuestión es que con otro entrenador también hay un riesgo serio de espiral descendente, y más en una liga española en proceso de devaluación.

Por cierto que si al balance comparado RM -126 y ATM -103 metes también en el cómputo que el entrenador del ATM estos diez años lleva ganando 10 o 12 millones más anuales que el entrenador respectivo del RM, eso multiplicado por 10 años, queda claro quién gasta más dinero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por cada compra una venta...ha sido siempre así ..Thomas party por otro negro..Joao y vendemos a Griezmann..


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Nov 2022)

y llorar llorar


----------



## HATE (12 Nov 2022)

Me he leído las dos ultimas paginas y ya me estoy descojonado de este equipo de perdedores.

Lo dejo que ya he tenido suficiente por hoy.


----------



## Charlatan (12 Nov 2022)

ponen al pupas esta noche en la 1....para que se ria todo el mundo del atletico de chimeone.............


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> y llorar llorar



Que tío más cerdo, le estoy cogiendo más asco que al Negricius, que es más tonto, pero tiene menos maldad.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> *El mismo equipo que gano la liga menos Suarez, Trippier y Lodi*, con las altas de Griezman, Morata, Cunha, De Paul, Reinildo y Molina.
> No os autoengañais mas porque es imposible.
> El Atleti tiene en los ultimos años un balance de fichajes con mas gasto que el Madrid. Pero nada, el presupuesto y bla.



Deja de contar mentiras por DIOS. 
El Atleti está a la altura de un club de segunda inglés en balance gastos ingresos. 
Es un club usado para pasar jugadores.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero cuenta las ventas también, no te jode...

No se gasta una mierda, lo que se compra es con lo que se vende, que es más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero cuenta las ventas también, no te jode...
> 
> No se gasta una mierda, lo que se compra es con lo que se vende, que es más.



ES que se creen que hay que ser como los ingleses y gastarse 100 millones en un tal kepa


----------



## wanamaker (12 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Deja de contar mentiras por DIOS.
> El Atleti está a la altura de un club de segunda inglés en balance gastos ingresos.
> Es un club usado para pasar jugadores.



Pero si hay un enlace.
El Madrid solo tiene en la era cholo 23 millones mas de gastos.
Es que no se que os creis. Practicamente todos los equipos de la Liga tienen balance positivo en esos 10 años.
Si pensais que el Atleti en lugar de en -100, puede estar en -500, es que estais fuera de la realidad.
Enlace de Ingresos/Gastos de la liga desde 2012/2013:




__





Cargando…






www.transfermarkt.es





PD: Molina 20, Cunha 26, de Paul 35, Carrasco 27, Morata 35, Hermoso 25, Felipe 20, Joao 127, Lemar 72.
Y al parecer no vale ninguno.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pero si hay un enlace.
> El Madrid solo tiene en la era cholo 23 millones mas de gastos.
> Es que no se que os creis. Practicamente todos los equipos de la Liga tienen balance positivo en esos 10 años.
> Si pensais que el Atleti en lugar de en -100, puede estar en -500, es que estais fuera de la realidad.
> ...



Y de ingresos cuanto tiene el trampas?
El Madrid es un club gastador.
El Atleti ingresa por venta máss de lo que gasta en compras.

Pero no hay más que ver quienes se van del Atleti: los mejores:
Thomas Partey, Rodrigo, Lucas Hernandez, Griezmann, Diego Costa (por 40 kilos creo en su mejor momento), Falcao (al mierda mónaco). Eso en el trampas sería imposible.

Notese que doblan el numero de altas y bajas, lo cual obviamente perjudica al equipo: mas de 200 mientras los tramposo ciento y pico:







Por otra parte siendo delincuentes los dueños del club, no se puede creer la transparencia de esas cifras, seguramente dicen que les costó más y vendan más barato.


----------



## wanamaker (12 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Y de ingresos cuanto tiene el trampas?
> El Madrid es un club gastador.
> *El Atleti ingresa por venta máss de lo que gasta en compras.*
> 
> ...




Entonces por que cojones haces una captura de pantalla donde dice que el Atleti ha gastado 103 millones mas de lo que ha ingresado?
Han hecho una gestion de fichajes ruinosa, y digo yo que algo de culpa tendra vuestro adorado Cholo.
Mira, desde la 18/19, que el Atleti no pasa de cuartos en champions, el balance es -129 por -84 del Madrid.




__





Cargando…






www.transfermarkt.es





Los dueños del club son los mismos que han llevado a la epoca dorada del Atleti.
Que para ti el unico merito sea del Cholo, como para los sevillistas es del Monchi, es por puro mesianismo.

En realidad me jode lo capullines que sois. Soy del Madrid pero a mi me hubiese gustado que pasasen todos en la champions.
Para un atletico deberia ser inaceptable la temporada que estais haciendo. Y el principal responsable es el Cholo, os guste o no.
Al igual que para un sevillista deberia ser inaceptable, en cambio a dar palmas al imbecil de Monchi, o en el Barsa a tragar con las miles de idioteces de Xavi. Estan jodiendo la Liga.
Tengo ya los suficientes años para saber que cuando empieza el run run de que a un entrenador le hacen la cama, este se va.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Entonces por que cojones haces una captura de pantalla donde dice que el Atleti ha gastado 103 millones mas de lo que ha ingresado?
> Han hecho una gestion de fichajes ruinosa, y digo yo que algo de culpa tendra vuestro adorado Cholo.
> Mira, desde la 18/19, que el Atleti no pasa de cuartos en champions, el balance es -129 por -84 del Madrid.
> 
> ...



Los dueños son los mismos hace eones 2004 aunque lleva vinculado al Atleti desde mucho más, desde que se murió la ballena, y el éxito del Atleti viene con el Cholo, no antes. 

Los fichajes los hace el Cholo... no siempre, muchos fichajes los traen sin que él los pida, o le traen la 5 opción y SIEMPRE A COSTA DE VENDER A ALGUNO IGUAL O MEJOR. 

Luego están las ventas... A quién se le ocurre vender a los mejores cada año o tener solo un lateral derecho?


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

*Oblak, Molina, Savic, Hermoso, Reinildo, Marcos Llorente, Koke, Witsel, Correa, Joao Félix y Griezmann* 

El pvto equipo titvlar para jvgar contra un tercera


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Entonces por que cojones haces una captura de pantalla donde dice que el Atleti ha gastado 103 millones mas de lo que ha ingresado?
> Han hecho una gestion de fichajes ruinosa, y digo yo que algo de culpa tendra vuestro adorado Cholo.
> Mira, desde la 18/19, que el Atleti no pasa de cuartos en champions, el balance es -129 por -84 del Madrid.
> 
> ...



Ser el máximo responsable de algo no te convierte en principal culpable.


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## ravenare (12 Nov 2022)

Joao a lucirse con el Almazán. Que sepan quien es el mejor.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Simeone va con todo contra el super poderoso almazán


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Que pierda contra el Almazán ya sería glorioso.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

jugar a estas horas en Soria, unos genios estos de la federación


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Buen campo...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

El almazan ya ha puesto el autobus...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

0-0 a mverte cholistas


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buen campo...



Pues hace más ruido que la pocilga...


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Ese aleti debuten mecagoendios


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jugar a estas horas en Soria, unos genios estos de la federación



Luego que cenen fuerte y así van calentitos a la cama 

Harán noche en Soria o los meterá cerezo tres horas de trayecto de vuelta de madrugada?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Nov 2022)

ojo al Chori que lo hacemos bueno hoy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

El Molina ni puede con un no profesional


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego que cenen fuerte y así van calentitos a la cama
> 
> Harán noche en Soria o los meterá cerezo tres horas de trayecto de vuelta de madrugada?



Se tienen que largar de concentraciones y pillar aviones que no salen del aeropverto internacional de Soria...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Vaya hasta hay un internacional dominicano..en tercera división


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El almazan ya ha puesto el autobus...



Hombre, igual esperabas que salieran en tromba...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Yoao ahí con las skills...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buen campo...



Es el campo del numancia


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Los webos del portero jaja


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es el campo del numancia



No me perdía ni un pvto partido de ellos cuando estaban en 1ª


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No me perdía ni un pvto partido de ellos cuando estaban en 1ª



Ahora tienen hasta calefacción en el campo y todo


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Vaya despeje que has hecho Hermoso


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Ya veo a Hermoso metiendo gol en el 95


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya veo a Hermoso metiendo gol en el 95



En propia meta?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

edipo is down


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En propia meta?



Eso aún no lo sé jajajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

gilicorner


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Estoy hasta la polla de pasarlo mal

Menos mal que los mundialistas están dando la cara


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

El equipo esta muy mal...


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Que coño lleva el Edipo ese en las botas? Esta más en el suelo que de pie...


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Vaya hostia que le acaban de meter a Griezmann


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Todavia nos lesionan a alguno...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El almazan ya ha puesto el autobus...



Si te parece van a salir a jugar al tiki taka y a tener la pusesió


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El equipo esta muy mal...



Vamos a ver: que tienen 2 muros delante

Es lógico que no puedan ahora


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Que coño lleva el Edipo ese en las botas? Esta más en el suelo que de pie...



Que pinta el negro ese en soria joder, es que no hay españoles para un equipo de 3ª??


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pinta el negro ese en soria joder, es que no hay españoles para un equipo de 3ª??


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vamos a ver: que tienen 2 muros delante
> 
> Es lógico que no puedan ahora



VEnga ya, que llevan 30 minutos y ni una ocasion, a quien vamos a empatar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Nahuel qué malo es


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VEnga ya, que llevan 30 minutos y ni una ocasion, a quien vamos a empatar...



Ha habido antes un chute y un paradón del portero soriano


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VEnga ya, que llevan 30 minutos y ni una ocasion, a quien vamos a empatar...



El equipo está bien...ya caerá la fruta madura ya


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

amossssss


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

GoooooooooL!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Ahí está: gol y se acabó ya el Almazán


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Fvera de juenjo clarísimo...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Nov 2022)

Oye... No le habéis robado el gol a los paletos esos ??


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Fvera de juenjo clarísimo...



Que te pires


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que te pires



¿Asin se van a ganar los partidos ahora con el cholismo?


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Asin se van a ganar los partidos ahora con el cholismo?



Anda yaaa vete a trollear a sierra morena no te jode


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Fvera de juenjo clarísimo...



Hasta para ganar al Almazán tienen que robar. Ni una toma decente han puesto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



mierda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Nov 2022)

Nosotros vamos ganando 0-2 a los mataos esos de Málaga... Voy zapeando entre partido y partido.... Ver jugar al Español me deprime... Jugamos de puta pena.... Y... Acabamos de marcar el tercero...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Nosotros vamos ganando 0-2 a los mataos esos de Málaga... Voy zapeando entre partido y partido.... Ver jugar al Español me deprime... Jugamos de puta pena.... Y... Acabamos de marcar el tercero...



A mi me deprime que un equipo necesite 10' de prorroga, no sé yo si hoy lo veremos...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

El villarreal 0-9


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El villarreal 0-9



Cholismo 0-1 con posición dvdosa, chvpaté esa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Nov 2022)

Bueno....

Acabando el partido en Málaga... Y parece que iniciamos bien la Copa, tú;


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Asin se van a ganar los partidos ahora con el cholismo?



Es legal, pero el sucnor de correa se queda mirando al linier si es fuera de juego...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El villarreal 0-9



Y no le da vergüenza al follavacas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Me alegro de que el depor haya caído.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es legal, pero el sucnor de correa se queda mirando al linier si es fuera de juego...



Eso ha parecido en la contracámara, pero ahora en la 2º parte no va a estar tan fácil


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

80% de posesio


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 80% de posesio



Ahora mesmo no hay avtobvses...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Hasta el Almazán hace la dichosa presión adelantada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora mesmo no hay avtobvses...



De hecho el almazada hace la presión adelantada de Klopp


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  y otro corner


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

¡Vamos Almazán!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Otra vez el Atleti son intensidad


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Tenían que ir 0-4, pero eso parece que no va a pasar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tenían que ir 0-4, pero eso parece que no va a pasar



Es que hasta en estos partidos juegan al 0-1.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Y otra vez lo a defensa de 3


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tenían que ir 0-4, pero eso parece que no va a pasar



Hombre la ultima media hora los del almazan van a estar cansaditos, supongo...


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Osea que uno de Uruguay que va al mundial juega en el Almazán tócate los cojones

Luego diréis que no tiene mérito ganarles

Igualito que el Alcorcón de 2009


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hombre la ultima media hora los del almazan van a estar cansaditos, supongo...



O eso o van puestos


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que uno de Uruguay que va al mundial juega en el Almazán tócate los cojones
> 
> Luego diréis que no tiene mérito ganarles
> 
> Igualito que el Alcorcón de 2009



Si cada tipo que fvese a Qatar 22 hiciese un gol...


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Mira Joao Felix: si no se está tocando los cojones poco le falta cuando tenía que estar tirando del carro en lugar de cabrearse cuando chupa banquillo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Lo de siempre parece que se les ha olvidado jugar al fútbol


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

GooooooooL Joao Feliz!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Golito de Joao ya está bien


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira Joao Felix: si no se está tocando los cojones poco le falta cuando tenía que estar tirando del carro en lugar de cabrearse cuando chupa banquillo



Pues mira se espabilado


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues mira se espabilado



Que si, pero poco me parece la verdad para lo que gana y lo que costó

Luego no sale y pone caritas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Tercera división o como el calvo rubiales quiera llamarlo y salen negros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Menos mal. El minino es capaz de marcar a un rival de nivel jugando desde el principio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Sale KALIFA A EEL ALMANZAR


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Haber si entra Carlos Martín ya leche!

He oído Cerezo queremos tu pescuezo?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Haber si entra Carlos Martín ya leche!
> 
> He oído Cerezo queremos tu pescuezo?



sale cuña


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

Sale Larry, nvestro Larry


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Ojo. tienen mas mamadous....


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo banderas en la grada que en el Metropolitano no se ven, por ejemplo la de Suburbios Firm


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Estoy viendo banderas en la grada que en el Metropolitano no se ven, por ejemplo la de Suburbios Firm



eso que e?


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> eso que e?



Una facción del FA


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

El Atleti ahora con el 0-2 jvega a otra cosa... a nada


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> eso que e?


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti ahora con el 0-2 jvega a otra cosa... a nada



Ahora juega a no perderse el mundial, que hay unos cuantos ahi


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora juega a no perderse el mundial, que hay unos cuantos ahi



Ojalá se lesione De Paul  a ver si espabila cojones, lleva toda la temporada jugando a nada por el maldito mundial, y mira que me jode desearle el mal...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora juega a no perderse el mundial, que hay unos cuantos ahi



¿Cuántos equipos de 1º división han sacado el 11 de gala contra uno de 3ªB?


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ojalá se lesione De Paul  a ver si espabila cojones



Pero si se rompe al mundial llevan a otro y a este nos le comemos con patatas

Yo prefiero que vayan todos los extranjeros y palmen en primera fase...y España campeona eso sí


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos equipos de 1º división han sacado el 11 de gala contra uno de 3ªB?



Lo que me jode es que no saque ya a un maldito canterano.


barullo dijo:


> Pero si se rompe al mundial llevan a otro y a este nos le comemos con patatas
> 
> Yo prefiero que vayan todos los extranjeros y palmen en primera fase...y España campeona eso sí



No es mala idea tampoco


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos equipos de 1º división han sacado el 11 de gala contra uno de 3ªB?



Nosotros tenemos varios onces, no te confundas


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Hermoso quiere su golito jojojo


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nosotros tenemos varios onces, no te confundas



Tras 4 partidos sin conocer la victoria del cholismo, no sé quién está más confvndido... 0-2 a un 3ªB


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tras 4 partidos sin conocer la victoria del cholismo, no sé quién está más confvndido... 0-2 a un 3ªB



No seas tronchafiestas que no cuela


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No seas tronchafiestas que no cuela



*CERO* goles de Grisman, entre otras cosas, no engañeis al personal...


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> eso que e?



De todas maneras creo que era otra porque la acabo de volver a ver y parecía por la tipografía de las letras pero nop, ya me parecía a mi raro.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Bueno


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Vuelta a la senda de la victoria


----------



## Charlatan (12 Nov 2022)

han salido con ganas....quizas vayan a por la copa despues de infintos ridiculos.....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Vuelta a la senda de la victoria


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues ahora a descansar los que no van al mundial y a disfrutarlo los demás

Este mundial nos viene como polla al culo a muchos en realidad y no sólo al Aleti


----------



## Suprimo (13 Nov 2022)

Ganarle con un 11 de gala a un 3ªB que tiene tipos que el lvnes se van a ir a soldar cobre para que no se escape el agva del retrete es descansar para el cholismo con el entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo, porque total, ni Champions, ni Uropa lig y la liga que la peleen otros...


----------



## Nomeimporta (13 Nov 2022)

Y este tío va ser titular en Argentina?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Cuando vuelva la liga podréis decir que lleváis mes y medio sin perder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Nov 2022)

El futbol se muere y tal...
AUDIENCIA del ALMAZAN Atletico madird..
1 MILLON de personas con un 7,5% del share...el futbol se muere y tal


----------



## LMLights (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando vuelva la liga podréis decir que lleváis mes y medio sin perder.



SABINA blanqueate los dientes JOPUTA.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Nov 2022)

Suena Luis Enrique....


----------



## Nomeimporta (14 Nov 2022)

Otro golazo en la cuenta de Riquelme para llamar la atención al Atleti


Qué necesidad hay de marcar goles si lo que puedes hacer es marcar golazos. Esa parece ser la filosofía del canterano Roro Riquelme, cedido por el Atlético de Madrid al Girona. No sólo está realizando una gran temporada sino que no para de marcar auténticos golazos como el de este sábado en Copa...




www.masatletico.com


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*El Atleti ya tiene planes para el mercado de invierno*

La próxima ventana que se abre en enero provocará movimientos en el equipo golpeado por la eliminación europea: habrá salidas y fichajes ‘low cost’.


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Nov 2022)

Me alegro por el, aunque a veces me desquicie y no este en su mejor momento.








Ángel Correa, convocado de última hora para el Mundial con Argentina


El delantero del Atlético de Madrid, Ángel Correa, va a poder cumplir su sueño de jugar el Mundial de Catar con su país, Argentina. La lesión de otro de los seleccionados le ha abierto la puerta.




www.masatletico.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Muere atropellado por un tren Gerhard Rodax, exjugador Atlético de Madrid


El exfutbolista falleció al ser atropellado por un tren de alta velocidad en Traiskirchen




www.sport.es


----------



## bubba_zanetti (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 Nov 2022)

baya baya


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Nov 2022)

Al Cholo se le está poniendo cara de seleccionador.
Ya saben en la selección como se las gasta De Paul. Si sale Correa igual meten 4...oh wait.


----------



## El Juani (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

JOAO MARAVILLAO ya no hace buen CACAO.

*Joao Félix, cerca de salir del Atlético en enero*









Joao Félix, cerca de salir del Atlético en enero


Joao Félix ha decidido, como han leído en MARCA, marcharse del Atlético. Por primera vez el luso, por iniciativa propia, ha pedido a Jorge Mendes que le busque equipo. Por primera




www.marca.com














bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Al Cholo se le está poniendo cara de seleccionador.
> Ya saben en la selección como se las gasta De Paul. Si sale Correa igual meten 4...oh wait.



Por eso tienen que hacer caja con JUAAAO, que a De Paul y Correa no les colocas ni en una tómbola amañada.

*COMPRAS A UN ARGENTINO POR LO QUE VALE, LO VENDES POR LO QUE ÉL DICE QUE VALE ¿y qué tienes?*


AL ENTRENADOR MÁS CARO DEL MUNDO.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)

Joao Félix es el rey dermundial por ahora







el seleccionador de portugal no sé en qué estaba pensando sentando a Joao Maravillao.

Ni bembapieses ni jalanes, Joao es el puro fúmbol


----------



## ravenare (26 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Joao Félix es el rey dermundial por ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra vez con esa mierda? Joao es un petardo. Sus números así lo dicen. Nadie duda de que tiene calidad pero no es un crack. Hasta tu adorado Cholo se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Nov 2022)

Ermundial está siendo un rollo patatero en cuanto a lo que es la belleza y pureza de jugadores únicos.

Joao está por encima de todos en este momento


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


>



jajaja
no le dio tregua. Le tenía frito.

Al final se cambió de banda porque el acoso era desproporcionao.

Bien Gimenez. Demasiao sobrao, pero borró a Joao a base de no dejarle ni respirar un segundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Nov 2022)

A joao sólo se le puede parar así


----------



## artemis (30 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Hostia, estoy muy desconectado, que lástima, grande Lázaro, fue siempre un señor... DEP


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2022)

De lo visto en ermundial, de La Lija, los atléticos lideran por ahora el podio de destacados con *Joao, Griezmann y Morata*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

echar de menos


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

A la vuelta de ermondial queremos un once titular con el el tridente 
Joao-Morata-Griezmann


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A la vuelta de ermondial queremos un once titular con el el tridente
> Joao-Morata-Griezmann



Te equivocas, Joao está fuera. Mendes ya lo tiene colocado.
Eso si, el Cholo se la juega con esto. Si no hay primero resultados y después juego que se vaya y se lleve a De Paul, Correa y Nahuel con él.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Te equivocas, Joao está fuera. Mendes ya lo tiene colocado.
> Eso si, el Cholo se la juega con esto. Si no hay primero resultados y después juego que se vaya y se lleve a De Paul, Correa y Nahuel con él.



Eso te haría feliz o k?


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Y Nahuel, Koke, De Paul, Llorente, Correita, Gimenez...

Y todos los pedaso cracks que tenemos!

Los que han ido ar mondial y los que no también.

Y El Cholo!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso te haría feliz o k?



No de dicho que me haga feliz, me gustaría que Joao siguiera pero las decisiones del Cholo no han ayudado a la progresión de crack que se le esperaba. Así que si el equipo no mejora después de dilapidar un jugador tan especial como Joao, por coherencia, debería irse.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> No de dicho que me haga feliz, me gustaría que Joao siguiera pero las decisiones del Cholo no han ayudado a la progresión de crack que se le esperaba. Así que si el equipo no mejora después de dilapidar un jugador tan especial como Joao, por coherencia, debería irse.



Y dale. Vete tú


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y Nahuel, Koke, De Paul, Llorente, Correita, Gimenez...
> 
> Y todos los pedaso cracks que tenemos!
> 
> ...



Parece que no has visto la temporada que está haciendo al atlético. Penosa. Sólo lo puede salvar la copa y quedar entre los 4 primeros.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y dale. Vete tú



Es mi opinión como aficionado. Yo no me puedo ir a ningún lado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Joao está en su mejor momento. Por qué va a cambiar na?

En el Atleti es queridísimo y en ermondial es la sensación con su selección.

Disfrutac


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

En er mondial quiero ver un cruce con Portugal y si salimos de esa, contra Argentina

Eso me gostaría mucho


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Eso me pondría to palote


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Y con Francia, claro está


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2022)

Hay posibilidac de cruzarnos con esos tres?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Dic 2022)

Portugal y Francia presumiblemente


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A la vuelta de ermondial queremos un once titular con el el tridente
> Joao-Morata-Griezmann



Pues estos 3 se están saliendo en el Mundial con sus selecciones y en cambio en el Atlético han empezado la temporada dando pena o sin jugar apenas.

¿Qué opinas @artemis de que el Cholo no sepa sacarle provecho a 3 de las estrellas del Mundial?? Alguna culpa debe de tener el Cholo en eso digo yo


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues estos 3 se están saliendo en el Mundial con sus selecciones y en cambio en el Atlético han empezado la temporada dando pena o sin jugar apenas.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas @artemis de que el Cholo no sepa sacarle provecho a 3 de las estrellas del Mundial?? Alguna culpa debe de tener el Cholo en eso digo yo



En el Atleti esos tres son una fiesta. Un día uno, otro día otro.

Menudas pinículas que os hacéis.

Lo de ponerles al micsmo tiempo o en diferentes momentos del partido ya son decisiones del entrenador, que pa eso es entrenador. Pero vamos, no hay partido en el que no estén dos de esos sobre el campo.


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En el Atleti esos tres son una fiesta. Un día uno, otro día otro.
> 
> Menudas pinículas que os hacéis.
> 
> Lo de ponerles al micsmo tiempo o en diferentes momentos del partido ya son decisiones del entrenador, que pa eso es entrenador. Pero vamos, no hay partido en el que no estén dos de esos sobre el campo.



Griezmann hasta hace nada no salia hasta el minuto 75, a Joao apenas se le ve el pelo y Morata cuando juega parece que han soltado al gemelo patoso y que el que sabe hacer goles lo han enviado al Mundial.

Que si esos 3 fueran una fiesta no estaría el Atlético en la posición que está sino luchando por el título.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

El jilo del Atleti ta petao siempre de to menos de atléticos.
Estáis deseándonos el mal siempre. 

Anotaremos vuestros consejos en la libreta invisipla y a otra cosa


----------



## artemis (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues estos 3 se están saliendo en el Mundial con sus selecciones y en cambio en el Atlético han empezado la temporada dando pena o sin jugar apenas.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas @artemis de que el Cholo no sepa sacarle provecho a 3 de las estrellas del Mundial?? Alguna culpa debe de tener el Cholo en eso digo yo



Si, estan haciendo buen mundial, no como la mierda de Balde que casi nos cuesta la clasificación


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, estan haciendo buen mundial, no como la mierda de Balde que casi nos cuesta la clasificación



El chaval es muy bueno, pero tan joven debutar con la Selección precisamente en un Mundial debe ser jodido. Por eso es difícil que España llegue muy lejos en este Mundial porque hay una media de edad muy baja y casi ninguno tiene experiencia mundialista, para el de 2026 si que será España de las favoritas, y con Balde titularisimo eso no lo dudes.


----------



## Manero (5 Dic 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si, estan haciendo buen mundial, no como la mierda de Balde que casi nos cuesta la clasificación



Y si quieres hablamos del Mundial que está haciendo Koke, que es entrar y se hunde el centro del campo. Y este no tiene la excusa de ser joven y estar debutando.


----------



## barullo (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El chaval es muy bueno, pero tan joven debutar con la Selección precisamente en un Mundial debe ser jodido. Por eso es difícil que España llegue muy lejos en este Mundial porque hay una media de edad muy baja y casi ninguno tiene experiencia mundialista, para el de 2026 si que será España de las favoritas, y con Balde titularisimo eso no lo dudes.



A saber donde estarán todos en 2026


----------



## artemis (5 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El chaval es muy bueno, pero tan joven debutar con la Selección precisamente en un Mundial debe ser jodido. Por eso es difícil que España llegue muy lejos en este Mundial porque hay una media de edad muy baja y casi ninguno tiene experiencia mundialista, para el de 2026 si que será España de las favoritas, y con Balde titularisimo eso no lo dudes.



Vamos, poco menos que estás llamando subnormal e inestable mental a tu jugador que no puede afrontar un partido de competición


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

Joao!

te queremos como el primer día

Cholo, díselo, que le queremos pucho!

vuelve con la copa dermundo!
Danos alegría!


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2022)

La copa dermundo la traerá Joao, Griezmann, De Paul y correita?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (11 Dic 2022)

El ATLETI a hacer caja, con los argentinos que SI juegan en la selección y con Joao Maravillao.









El Atlético enfoca la 'Operación salida'


Con el Mundial habiendo aclarado las opciones de que algún futbolista se revalorizara (independientemente de que finalmente sean uno, dos, tres o cuatro los representantes rojiblan




www.marca.com













Nahuel Molina, la apuesta ganadora de Simeone, vuelve al radar del Chelsea tras brillar con Argentina en el Mundial


Nahuel Molina, el hombre que marcó el paso de Argentina hacia las semifinales del Mundial con una asistencia contra Polonia y un gol frente a los Países Bajos, no sólo acapara elog




www.marca.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

El centro llovidito de Griezmann para el segundo gol de Rancia es una obra de arte.
el siguiente bidrio es para ponerlo en bucle y quedarae pasmado viendo el golpeo del principín y cómo el balón dibuja esa trayeptoria preciosa y perfecta


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Joao Félix fue el mejor de Tortugal. Algo precipitados por ir debajo en el marcador y por el entramado morino. La tuvo en la cabeza, en los pieses y lo intentó por tierra, mar y aire, pero se encontró siempre con el portero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Y el jugadón de Molina para abrir la lata


----------



## ravenare (13 Dic 2022)

Que guenos son los del Atleti. Luego se ponen la colchoneta y no dan pie con bola.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*João Félix: Mánchester o Londres*

El Atlético espera las ofertas por el portugués tras confirmar que está abierto a una salida. En Old Trafford gusta desde hace mucho y en el Emirates buscan delantero tras la lesión de Gabriel Jesus.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

Joao está en su mejor momento, tanto en el Atleti como con su selección.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues se meten 4 Atléticos en la final dermondial.
Un écsito rotundo mondial rojiblanco


----------



## Suprimo (15 Dic 2022)

Y el entrenador mejor pagado del mondo con ellos no jvega ni la Conferens Lig


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2022)

Llorones con la cara violeta soltando miasmas al Cholo en 3,2,1...


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Dic 2022)

El Cholo no aprovecha na.

Luego ves a los jugadores triunfitos de El Trampas y La Farsa comerse un mojón en el mundial y nadie se lleva las manos a la cabesa


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Dic 2022)

La anterior se la trajeron los franceses



Volverá a traerla Griezmann o vendrá esta vez en la mano de los argentinos?

Atleeeeeeti!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

pues el nahuel y el depaul estan corriendo mas de lo que han corrido esta temporada...


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues el nahuel y el depaul estan corriendo mas de lo que han corrido esta temporada...



el que ha corrido más de lo que ha podido es Modric. Ha envejecido 10 años en ermondial.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Desapercibido, pero el Atleti tiene 4 finalistas en el mundial, más que ningún otro club*


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

La realidac del Atleti se verá el Jueves, que tienen un partidazo con el Arenteiro, un equipo de mierda pero que va Lidl en la liga


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

La realidad es que en este momento se están proclamando campeones dermundo 3 jugadores del Atleti.

Hace 4 años fueron otros 3 jugadores del Atleti.

Parece que el Atleti lidera erfúmbol mondiarl


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2022)

*Joao Félix, **Koke, Llorente, Morata, Grbic, Giménez, Carrasco, **Witsel*

Tenemos plantillón de sobra pa ganar ermondial


----------



## ravenare (19 Dic 2022)

Debe ser la camiseta. Luego se ponen la colchoelastica y ni un título oigan. Eso sí van partido a partido y todos están abonados a Orange televisión. En el mundo futbolístico son conocidos como " el pupas".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

De paul y Nahuel han sido lo peor del año...pero con argentina parecían que corrieron lo que no han corrido este año..


----------



## Suprimo (19 Dic 2022)

Argentina no tiene al entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo, es lo lógico


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*João Félix se queda fuera*

El portugués, aquejado de una faringoamigdalitis no viaja a Ourense. Simeone dio la lista esta mañana antes de volar a O Carballiño.


----------



## Raul83 (22 Dic 2022)

- - Blue Lock, pedazo anime de fútbol


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*La niebla puso en peligro el Arenteiro-Atlético*

Tras las abundantes lluvias de los últimos días, la espesa niebla complicaba mucho la visibilidad entre las bandas del terreno de juego.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

¡Once confirmado del Atlético!

Simeone apuesta de inicio para esta ronda de Copa por *Oblak; Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Hermoso, Carrasco; Witsel, Koke, Barrios; Lemar y Morata.*








¡Tenemos once del Arenteiro!

El equipo gallego sale de inicio con *Diego García; Joseca, Bueso, Vitra, Ger; Álex, Curro, Markitos, Pibe, Manín y Escobar.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

Y dale con lo de Llorente de lateral


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

¿Reguilón ha venido a chvpar banquillo con el entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Reguilón ha venido a chvpar banquillo con el entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo?



Ni me acordaba del pobre...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ni me acordaba del pobre...



Pues la vez que salió hizo mejor que Nahuel


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ni me acordaba del pobre...



En otro sítio a lo mejor no habría tanta queja pero la defensa del Atleti es una hez


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En otro sítio a lo mejor no habría tanta queja pero la defensa del Atleti es una hez



Juega titular Morata para los goles, eso compensa con la defensa encaje goles


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

El Atleti liandola, no se podía saber...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Mierda de defensa que regala balones


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Morata sin nadie al lado, increipla


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

1-0


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2022)

brootal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

GGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEL ARENTEEEEEEEIROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Yaaaaastamoooooossss aquíiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Buenoooooooooo. Penalti para el pateti.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Penal clarísimo...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2022)

Goooooooooooolllll


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Goooooooooooolllll



siempre robando


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2022)

Menudo bajón pasar de estar jugando una eliminatoria de un mundial con todos los focos sobre ti a hacerlo en un campo paco de un segunda b en un partido que no interesa a nadie...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Un penalti como hay miles, pero claro, no se puede permitir que el pateti se quede fuera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bajón pasar de estar jugando una eliminatoria de un mundial con todos los focos sobre ti a hacerlo en un campo paco de un segunda b en un partido que no interesa a nadie...



Nos va a costar un huevo ver otra vez estos partidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bajón pasar de estar jugando una eliminatoria de un mundial con todos los focos sobre ti a hacerlo en un campo paco de un segunda b en un partido que no interesa a nadie...



y fallando ,,que cojones casi prefiero a costa retirado en el wolves que a morata


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2022)

casi mejor esto para hoy...vaya penalty


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Se paga a 15 la victoria del Aren. A ver quien tiene huevos a apostar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bajón pasar de estar jugando una eliminatoria de un mundial con todos los focos sobre ti a hacerlo en un campo paco de un segunda b en un partido que no interesa
> a nadie...



Soccer WorldCup | Arenteiro vs Atletico Madrid Stream Online


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Lo de Hermoso es de expulsión


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

joder el árbitro, otro calvo ... mucho más calvo que mateu lahoz o como se llame, calvo como una bola de billar ... 

Pablo Barrios cuántos partidos lleva en el primer equipo ?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> joder el árbitro, otro calvo ... mucho más calvo que mateu lahoz o como se llame, calvo como una bola de billar ...
> 
> Pablo Barrios cuántos partidos lleva en el primer equipo ?



Creo que se estrenaba hoy


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

el portero del arenteiro es un enano gordo barbudo, demigrante


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Penaltito a Carrasco


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Se está lvciendo el payaso hoy


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

Fallo el penalty Morata


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Morralla siendo Morralla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

El árbitro le está perdonando la vida al pateti. Ya van dos expulsiones perdonadas aparte del penalti inventado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

horrible penalty tirado por Morata que para el portero enano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

bien morata,,,cuanto costara el trueque cunha por costa?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

es impresionante escuchar la narración de este imprescindible match en un perfecto inglés de London, surrealista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

joder no ganamos un puto balon ante unos amateurs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> joder no ganamos un puto balon ante unos amateurs



me estoy asustando viendo los caretos del público, poco nos pasa


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me estoy asustando viendo los caretos del público, poco nos pasa



Y muy cerca del cholo estan, casi lo tocan con la mano


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y muy cerca del cholo estan, casi lo tocan con la mano



hay que reconocer que el cholo se confunde entre ellos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

haz cambios cholo ..joder...estan todos dormidos hoy


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Imparapla el gol, de Barrios por sierto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

hoy morata esta en modo JULIO SALINAs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

Gol de Barrios y el portero


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

El Atleti inspira cero confianza...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

mira como ha mejorado el futbol uqe no se cansan los amateurs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

y otro fallo de morata ,,pero si hubiera sido un argentino hubiera sido penal


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Con mvcho menos que lo que le han hecho a Morralla hoy, Argensida tiró un penal ante Croacia


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

joder morata no puede con un puto amateur?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2022)

Carrasco ha hecho algo, paremos las rotativas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Con mvcho menos que lo que le han hecho a Morralla hoy, Argensida tiró un penal ante Croacia



aqui el portero tenia los pies en el aire


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Dic 2022)

1-3


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2022)

vaya sesped, suerte si nos vamos sin lesionados...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)

Hambretina unos aprendices al lado del pateti


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2022)

si hay que ir al barro se va.
Lo de los penaltis hay que tomarlo más en serio. Es sencillísimo vencer a un portero en un penalti. Mirad a Messi, que decide dónde va el balón en el último segundo y no le hace falta darle mucha fuerza. No decide antes. Se acerca al balón y espera a que el portero se venza para elegir dónde va el balón en el último momento, por lo que el portero no le va a adivinar. Así es muy complicado que el portero aguante unas décimas de segundo más y lo pare porque se decide todo en ese último segundo y no le da tiempo a reaccionar. Así se tira un penalti de tranquis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si hay que ir al barro se va.
> Lo de los penaltis hay que tomarlo más en serio. Es sencillísimo vencer a un portero en un penalti. Mirad a Messi, que decide dónde va el balón en el último segundo y no le hace falta darle mucha fuerza. No decide antes. Se acerca al balón y espera a que el portero se venza para elegir dónde va el balón en el último momento, por lo que el portero no le va a adivinar. Así es muy complicado que el portero aguante unas décimas de segundo más y lo pare porque se decide todo en ese último segundo y no le da tiempo a reaccionar. Así se tira un penalti de tranquis.



aqui no podemos dejar que unos amateurs nos ganen todos los balones aereos..


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui no podemos dejar que unos amateurs nos ganen todos los balones aereos..



Ha sido un partido mu complejo, mu difísil, peligroso. Esos iban a por todas en plan kamikaze total. Se ha jugao muy bien, no menosprecies a un equipo que ha hecho su partido lo mejor que ha podido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Soccer WorldCup | Arenteiro vs Atletico Madrid Stream Online



Gracias,gracias...ya se a quien recurrir cuando llegue la champions (sin desmerecer el partido de hoy claro está)


----------



## Nomeimporta (23 Dic 2022)

El Oviedo, rival del Atlético de Madrid en la próxima ronda de la Copa del Rey


El Atlético de Madrid ya tiene rival para la siguiente ronda de Copa del Rey. Tras superar al CD Arenteiro, de 2ª RFEF, los rojiblancos se desplazarán a Asturias para enfrentarse al Real Oviedo, de segunda división.




www.masatletico.com


----------



## Suprimo (23 Dic 2022)

Otro reto imprezionante para el entrenador mejor pagado del mvndo, una gesta a la altvra de meter en la Uropa Lig al Leverkusen


----------



## xilebo (25 Dic 2022)

*Qué suerte*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2022)

EL COLISTA DE la premier ficha al lamentable cunha por 40 millones de merkels...


----------



## Nomeimporta (25 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL COLISTA DE la premier ficha al lamentable cunha por 40 millones de merkels...



Menudos linces


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Menudos linces



propietario Fosun International - Wikipedia ESclavistas CHINOS y encima con jorge mendes ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (26 Dic 2022)

Se te ha adelantado @xilebo , falta poner al cverpo técnico


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



no fichamos a mañaco mir por 14 MILLONES,, y ahora 100 millones por un delantero de menos envergadura?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no fichamos a mañaco mir por 14 MILLONES,, y ahora 100 millones por un delantero de menos envergadura?



No es que el panda cueste 100, es que dicen que que si consiguen 100 por Felix llegaría este...pero no por 100.
Tenemos a Morata de 9 tronco, para qué queremos otro.
Lo que nos van a meter es a otro argentino, Mcalister. Mediocridad para cuando se retire Koke así no notamos la diferencia.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)

*El Atlético elige su ‘box to box’*

Mac Allister ha despertado el interés de varios clubes europeos, entre ellos el equipo de Simeone, después de su excelso Mundial de Qatar con Argentina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Dic 2022)

El Atleti tiene equipazo tal y como está. No necesitamos sacar a nadie ni traer a ningún paquete.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Dic 2022)

El Cholo hace autocrítica y dice que tenemos equipazo, que el equipo necesita de la pureza fumbolística de Joao, que fue sensación en ermondial y que además tenemos a tres campeones modiales, a Griezmannz, al resto de mondialistas que han sido importantes en sus selecciones y la base del equipo que es la misma... Dice que es él quien debe encontrar la manera para que el equipo rinda a tope.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Dic 2022)

Ahora nos hacemos fuertes
hay que ir a por LaLija
Atleeeeeeeeti


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ravenare (29 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahora nos hacemos fuertes
> hay que ir a por LaLija
> Atleeeeeeeeti



El chiste se cuenta solo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (29 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Pues no se.

A Borja le pueden quedar 5 años buenos que garanticen mas de 15 goles.

Joao y Cunha que ofrecen???


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

*ONCE DEL ATLÉTICO DE MADRID*

*Oblak; Llorente, Savic, Giménez, Mario Hermoso, Carrasco; Pablo Barrios, Kondogbia, Griezmann; João Félix y Morata.*

El Cholo Simeone regresa a LaLiga Santander tras el parón a lo grande. *Apuesta por João Félix y Morata en ataque, con Griezmann retrasando su posición,* quizás recordando a su papel con Francia en zona de elaboración. También *está el canterano Pablo Barrios, ganándose la titularidad.* Los carriles los ocuparán Carrasco y Marcos Llorente.


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Dic 2022)

Que bien ver a Barrios de titular


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

*El ciclo del Cholo... ¿toca su fin?*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El ciclo del Cholo... ¿toca su fin?*



Lo dice con la boca pequeña. Sabe que no le van a echar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Si es titvlar Joao Felic es que mvchas ganas de verderlo no tienen


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 Dic 2022)

Mendicantes buscan propósito de vida en hilo de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

los que quieren vender al Cholo y a Joao son los panfletos pacodemier


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Griezmann q color tiene el pelo ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Dic 2022)

Es mi imaginación o poner la melodía del himno del Atleti para el minuto de silencio es de mal gusto?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Tiene buena pinta el partido, a lo mejor ganamos 1-0


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Buena primera parte
Muy bien jubao, controlando el partido en todas partes
el chaval Barrios ha dejao detallitos mu buenos


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta el partido, a lo mejor ganamos 1-0



La segunda parte la jugais con un hombre mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta el partido, a lo mejor ganamos 1-0



el elche jugandocon un 5-3-2 marroqui.y el atletico con 5 DELANTEROS.. y llorente de lateral...ala.. luegodiran que aparcamos el bus...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta el partido, a lo mejor ganamos 1-0



Todo un logro del entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo, Elche es el colista y este año literalmente no le ha ganado a nadie de primera división


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Todo un logro del entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo, Elche es el colista y este año literalmente no le ha ganado a nadie de primera división



A mi la plantilla me parece una de las mejores de Europa, pero el entrenador...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

pero los fans de La Trampas y La farsa venis al jilo del Atleti a llorar o k?

está siendo un partidito navideño entretenido, tranquilo, controlando...qué queréis?

Ahora metemos golito, tres puntos y a otra cosa


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Estadio medio vacio porque ha habido un accidente en la A2 y la M40 esta colapsada...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estadio medio vacio porque ha habido un accidente en la A2 y la M40 esta colapsada...



Que ha pasao ?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ha pasao ?



Lo han dicho en la cope pero no encuentro mas informacion


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

En la segunda parte hay que salir igual, a lo mismo. De tranquis y sin prisas.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estadio medio vacio porque ha habido un accidente en la A2 y la M40 esta colapsada...



Si eso fue ayer


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Dic 2022)

Madre de dios la que ha fallado el del pelo raro...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo han dicho en la cope pero no encuentro mas informacion



La degeté no dise ná, a ver si has escvchado lo de ayer y al Metropolinato no han ido por paquetes 





Información de tráfico







infocar.dgt.es


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Cómo se nota que ha acabado el mondial, repiten las jvgadas para que se vean


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Hermoso a la calle


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Hermoso es gilipollas...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Dic 2022)

se pone interesante esto


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Hermoso es tonto del tó


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Dic 2022)

HERMOSO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

jajaja
el arbitratio de LaLija arbitrarieando


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> se pone interesante esto


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

La escuela de arbitrarios de LaLija se eatán cubriendo de gloria. Entre el bochorno mundialista de Mateu y las arbitrariedades continuas de LaLiga la calidac de arbitrarios está entre las peores der mundo


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Joao maravillao


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Joao Felix renovacion


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

conexión Griezmann y Joao


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Gol de Joao Felic


----------



## Nomeimporta (29 Dic 2022)

A ver si espabila el chaval


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A ver si espabila el chaval



Si, justo que ahora q se va


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, justo que ahora q se va



No se va...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Joao está en su mejor momento en el Atleti y siendo sensación en ermondial

está entre los 5 mejores del mundo


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se va...



Le echan


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le echan



Le han dicho que se quede por el cholo se va...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Ya os gustaría
La realidac es que de momento está metiendo goles en el Metropolitano


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

joao is down


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

El barrios Masmola


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

*Se marcha João Félix*

El portugués se retira con una ovación tremenda por parte del Metropolitano. Entra *Lemar *en su lugar.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se marcha João Félix*
> 
> El portugués se retira con una ovación tremenda por parte del Metropolitano. Entra *Lemar *en su lugar.



no ha saludado con mucha alegria al cholo...


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se marcha João Félix*
> 
> El portugués se retira con una ovación tremenda por parte del Metropolitano. Entra *Lemar *en su lugar.



Qué es como tener uno menos, añade que Morralla no sabe ni dónde está


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> no ha saludado con mucha alegria al cholo...



Normal, esta siendo el mejor y lo quita despues de solo 65 min, contra el colista encima  lo quiere reservar para la copa contra el Oviedo


----------



## artemis (29 Dic 2022)

Lo de Pablo Barrios es ilusionante


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Normal, esta siendo el mejor y lo quita despues de solo 65 min, contra el colista encima  lo quiere reservar para la copa contra el Oviedo



El mercadillo de saldos y rebajas se abre este 1 de enero


----------



## bubba_zanetti (29 Dic 2022)

jajajaj morralla rompiendo caderas


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Golazo de morata


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

El gol WTF de Morralla


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Golazo de morata



No lo ha metido él


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No lo ha metido él



Ya, toca en un jugador del elche, y coge una parabola hacia la porteria


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Morata sigue marcando su gol partido a partido


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

El chavalito Barrios lleva todo el parido dejando buenos detalles. Tenemos cantera


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

La ha tenido King Kongdobia


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

El Quina ese no salia en AliensVsPredators?


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

5 minutos ha durado el gilipollas


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutos ha durado el gilipollas



Mucho ha sido


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutos ha durado el gilipollas



Estaba haciendo lo que más quería


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

El morata a veces parece...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Entonces qué, os ha gustao cómo plantea el partido el Cholo y los cambios para controlar el partido, Barrios, la defensa tranquila, la conexión Griezmann-Joao, el golito de rigor de Morata?

buen partido navideño


----------



## Suprimo (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El morata a veces parece...



Estaría bien que se mantuviera en pie porque lleva viendo el sespet desde el 1'


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Entonces qué, os ha gustao cómo plantea el partido el Cholo y los cambios para controlar el partido, Barrios, la defensa tranquila, la conexión Griezmann-Joao, el golito de rigor de Morata?
> 
> buen partido navideño



Teniamos que haber metido 7, hecha cuentas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estaría bien que se mantuviera en pie porque lleva viendo el sespet desde el 1'



Luego se queja de que no le pitan... En el gol que ha metido estaba retorciendose en el suelo hasta que se ha enterado de ha sido gol y ha pegado un salto y ha salido corriendo...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

*Hasta el mismo Morata ha preguntado “¿Mío? ¡Venga ya!”: el ‘churri-gol’ que es difícil de explicar*

El segundo tanto del Atlético de Madrid ha sido de una manera bastante extraña. Morata incluso no sabía que había sido él el artífice.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Teniamos que haber metido 7, hecha cuentas...



como a tosta rica?

na, partido navideño controladp, tres puntos y a otra cosa


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Dic 2022)

Vamos a por LaLija
Como no nos paren los pieses, van a tener que sostener a los demás


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*De Paul, señalado sin jugar*

La afición del Atlético silbó a los argentinos campeones del mundo, aunque posteriormente realizó cánticos a Correa. De Paul, lesionado, en el punto de mira. Su futuro está en el aire.


----------



## El Juani (30 Dic 2022)

Pablo Barrios... tiene proyección y una pinta excelente.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué haces, Antoine?*


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Llamádme loco, pero yo me lo quedaba*


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Llamádme loco, pero yo me lo quedaba*



Oye, Broder: ¿Se sabe ya cuando se va a ir Simeone? Está más visto que José Mota XD.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Oye, Broder: ¿Se sabe ya cuando se va a ir Simeone? Está más visto que José Mota XD.



En teoria se ira cuando termine la temporada en junio, el proyecto esta agotado


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Dic 2022)

*Felix rojiblanca navidad*​


----------



## bubba_zanetti (2 Ene 2023)

Kevin De Bruyne wanted by Atletico Madrid - Football España


With money set to come into the club in the form of big player sales, Atletico Madrid are looking to reinvest in the squad, and have eyed up the huge signing of Kevin De Bruyne.The Belgian international is considered by many as one of the world’s best playmaker, and has been sensational since...




www.football-espana.net


----------



## barullo (2 Ene 2023)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Kevin De Bruyne wanted by Atletico Madrid - Football España
> 
> 
> With money set to come into the club in the form of big player sales, Atletico Madrid are looking to reinvest in the squad, and have eyed up the huge signing of Kevin De Bruyne.The Belgian international is considered by many as one of the world’s best playmaker, and has been sensational since...
> ...



Si este tio viene al Aleti subimos muchos enteros


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

El Atleti sale con todos los tvercebotas que tiene y más


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti sale con todos los tvercebotas que tiene y más



Juega contra su alter ego: Alvaro Cervera


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Ene 2023)

Miedo me da el partido de hoy


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

El Oviedo no ha salido de broma


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Atleti sale con todos los tvercebotas que tiene y más



El Oviedo es un rival muy fuerte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Oviedo no ha salido de broma



No lo he dicho de coña, Cervera es uno de los alumnos más aventajados del cholo.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

Llorente ha tenido tanta sverte que ni se lo cree


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llorente ha tenido tanta sverte que ni se lo cree



No me jodas... Nos matan pronto la ilusión


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Ene 2023)

GOOOOOL


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Ene 2023)

Es insoportable la locutora he tenido que bajar el volumen.
Para follar seguro que está bien esa voz pero para un partido NO.
De quién será la culpa, de la Irene seguro


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llorente ha tenido tanta sverte que ni se lo cree



suerte mis pelotas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)

Lo de la copa es un cachondeo, ya no sabes ni donde la ponen. Lo he encontrado en TDP y hay una tipa narrando.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo de la copa es un cachondeo, ya no sabes ni donde la ponen. Lo he encontrado en TDP y hay una tipa narrando.



Los derechos de TV de la copa lo ha vendido el rubi hasta al diablo  es un lio de canales que lo estan dando


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

Cómo es posible que la web de rtve funcione como el puto culo?

qué desastre!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

La web de rtve es una hez


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

menudo ñordo de rtve
funcionan mejor las web piratas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## barullo (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> El Oviedo es un rival muy fuerte



¿En qué categoría juega? porque juega con extranjeros

Luego algunos se preguntan cómo coños palma España con Marruecos de la vida si hasta en tercera regional ponen a un extranjero de delantero centro


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

Estoy por quitar el partido. 
La web de rtve es el horror y los comentarios deprimentes.
quitan las ganas de ver el fúrbol


----------



## Malvender (4 Ene 2023)

Pedazo estadio tienen estos.
Lo de la locutora es para taparle la boca a pollazos


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

que les jodan. Lo quito!
voy a ver si lo encuentro en alguna web pirata, 
La web de rtve no funciona!!!
qué desastre, ni er fúmbol de la copa se puede ver ahí. Menuda cagada de retransmisión


----------



## barullo (4 Ene 2023)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Estoy por quitar el partido.
> La web de rtve es el horror y los comentarios deprimentes.
> quitan las ganas de ver el fúrbol



Prueba con la app RTVE PLAY


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ene 2023)

lo que se ha hecho griezmann en el pelo es para meterlo en la cárcel
me cago en la leche merche


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

barullo dijo:


> Prueba con la app RTVE PLAY



ni de coña, tras la ejperiensia en la web no me descargo la app esa ni con tu parato


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

joder, es alucinante. quién es el ingeniero que ha hecho la web esa de rtve? no funciona! va de culo!!!

tesnologida punta!


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Ene 2023)

《Judas》 dijo:


> joder, es alucinante. quién es el ingeniero que ha hecho la web esa de rtve? no funciona! va de culo!!!
> 
> tesnologida punta!



Teledeporte


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

qué está pasando? comentad el partido alguno, grasias!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Teledeporte



ok, joder, no sabia ni que ecsistia ese canal
ya está, grasias


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

Kokas por el el King Kongdobia, nivelón en el Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

de qué están hablando los comentadores del partido? 
por qué no se callan?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ene 2023)

《Judas》 dijo:


> de qué están hablando los comentadores del partido?
> por qué no se callan?



a mi me va bien la transimisión, sin cortes, los comentarios pues lo de siempre


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a mi me va bien la transimisión, sin cortes, los comentarios pues lo de siempre



lo he intentao por la web esa de rtve y cortes to el rato, un desastre y no se puede configurar na.

Ahora lo estoy viendo en la caja boba por el canal tdp ese.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

lo de los comentadores es emocionante. Están ahí comentando a tope. Vibrante


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

A ver si marca Correa y dejan de ganar partidos a lo pvpas


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ene 2023)

el futbol español tiene una incapacidad casi genética para crear ocasiones de gol, es una desesperación


----------



## barullo (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si marca Correa y dejan de ganar partidos a lo pvpas



Nos dura poco el balón, pero ¿para qué lo quieres si palmas?

Mejor ganar asi pero ganar a fin de cuentas


----------



## barullo (4 Ene 2023)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el futbol español tiene una incapacidad casi genética para crear ocasiones de gol, es una desesperación



El fútbol español está infladísimo. Pero le pasa lo mismo a otros como el italiano o el inglés.

Mira qué golito


----------



## Edge2 (4 Ene 2023)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ene 2023)

Barrios el nuevo Fernando Torres ?


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver si marca Correa y dejan de ganar partidos a lo pvpas



Lo ha metido Barrios pero el pase de Correa ha sido de calidac


----------



## barullo (4 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo ha metido Barrios pero el pase de Correa ha sido de calidac



Si en Milán hubiera sacado en la prórroga a Correa en lugar de a Thomas Partney ahora tendríamos una champions.

No tengo pruebas ni ninguna duda tampoco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2023)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el futbol español tiene una incapacidad casi genética para crear ocasiones de gol, es una desesperación



pues mirate el Aston villa wolves..una coleccion de carreritas y nadie sabiendo dar 2 pases seguidos..


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ene 2023)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues mirate el Aston villa wolves..una coleccion de carreritas y nadie sabiendo dar 2 pases seguidos..



es un problema diferente, aquí sí saben dar pases, lo que sucede por ejemplo es que nadie busca el tiro a puerta si no lo ve muy muy muy claro


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

pues a otra cosa

la transmichón del partido un desastre


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

barullo dijo:


> ¿En qué categoría juega? porque juega con extranjeros
> 
> Luego algunos se preguntan cómo coños palma España con Marruecos de la vida si hasta en tercera regional ponen a un extranjero de delantero centro



El Oviedo esta en segunda, empezo la temporada irregular pero desde que ficharon a Cervera de entrenador van hacia arriba como un tiro.

Calla lo de marruecos que todavia no se me quita el enfado de perder con unos moros que no sabian ni controlar la pelota, pasados de pesos, con el bono tragabolas en sevilla que lo paraba todo, el nsery q no metia ni un gol al arco iris y hicieron el mundial de sus vidas....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> El Oviedo esta en segunda, empezo la temporada irregular pero desde que ficharon a Cervera de entrenador van hacia arriba como un tiro.
> 
> Calla lo de marruecos que todavia no se me quita el enfado de perder con unos moros que no sabian ni controlar la pelota, pasados de pesos, con el bono tragabolas en sevilla que lo paraba todo, el nsery q no metia ni un gol al arco iris y hicieron el mundial de sus vidas....



Es que lucho no se enteró que para hacer un falso 9..se hace con pases rápido en la frontal...no colgando balones al pívot de asensio


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Ene 2023)

Pablo Barrios se está haciendo una copa muy buena. 
Tenemos ahí ahí a un fumbolista


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2023)

*Kondogbia o Koke, duda de Simeone para recibir al Barça*

El técnico sigue probando con Pablo Barrios y João Félix en el once para recibir a los blaugranas. Morata esperaría su oportunidad desde el banquillo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Ene 2023)

y pierde


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Primordial hoy poder entrar de nuevo en zona champions


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2023)

Indios poned algún enlace para verlo


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

barullo dijo:


> Primordial hoy poder entrar de nuevo en zona champions



Y hacer un favo al real madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Y hacer un favo al real madrid



Y darle emoción a la liga


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Y hacer un favo al real madrid



A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. Siempre hay quién se beneficia, que no es lo mismo que hacer favores. 

Pero es que a nosotros no nos queda más remedio que sumar.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Impresionante estadio, aun no he ido...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Ya empezamos con las cagadas...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Impresionante estadio, aun no he ido...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Pedri y Gavi con guantes de mama...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Otra cagada en horizontal...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Nos dura muy poquito la pelota, mal...


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nos dura muy poquito la pelota, mal...



Si ganamos que se la queden para siempre


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

barullo dijo:


> Si ganamos que se la queden para siempre



Ya, pero no creamos juego... Nos estan asfisiando...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya, pero no creamos juego... Nos estan asfisiando...



La primera norma de Xavi estener la posesió


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

MEnuda mierDa


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Es que va solo encima


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2023)

gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ene 2023)

carrerita y gol


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Otra cagada...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ene 2023)

nahuel menudo fraude


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Ene 2023)

Ahora que se meta también Simeone como jugador número 12 debajo de los palos, que la táctica va de puta madre


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

La culpa es del cholo que hace a los jugadores peores de lo que son... Jugando atras poco podemos hacer...


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> nahuel menudo fraude



Hasta el nombre parece de pega que se parece a Manuel


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Y encima el arbitro subnormal...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> La culpa es del cholo que hace a los jugadores peores de lo que son... Jugando atras poco podemos hacer...



Ahora viene iskariote a llamarte madridista


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

siendo objetivos, resumen del partido hasta ahora :

Arbitro 1 
Atlético Madrid 0


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

20 minutos perdidos por la estrategia racana del inutil este...

CHOLO DIMISION
@artemis MARICON


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

mENUDa ha tenido grisman


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Joder el nahuel molina que malo es joder...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

el Barcelona no está jugando nada y su mejor furbolista el portero, el Atleti sin hacer nada del otro mundo no merece ir perdiendo, le ha faltado mala leche arriba y un pelín de acierto, el arbitraje no le está ayudando


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Impresionante estadio, aun no he ido...



Aquí estoy y no te pierdes nada, el Calderón era bastante mejor.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Aquí estoy y no te pierdes nada, el Calderón era bastante mejor.



Pero este tiene lucecitas...


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero este tiene lucecitas...



Pa el rebaño no está mal...
Ami lo q me toca los webos es que pongan música de panchitos en el descanso que es insufrible.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pa el rebaño no está mal...
> Ami lo q me toca los webos es que pongan música de panchitos en el descanso que es insufrible.



Mientras no te pongan esta:





La cancion mas oida de 2022... El fin de la civilizacion Europea







www.burbuja.info


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Aquí estoy y no te pierdes nada, el Calderón era bastante mejor.



¿Qué dice la peña?


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mientras no te pongan esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Va a salir Ferran Torres, bien!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

andan con el pie torcido, sino ya les habrían caido cuatro a los culerdos


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a salir Ferran Torres, bien!



Mientras Dendeble esté en bvena forma el Barsa resiste


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

De Tronk is down


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Impresionante estadio, aun no he ido...



Yo he estado una sola vez e impresiona, tienes que ir, merece la pena, aprovecha algun partido de copa con entrada barata


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Estaba Ansu Paco en el canpo


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

A mi si jugamos asi no me importa perder, pero salir como ha salido, en tu propio estadio atras? Ese tio no tiene ni puta idea de futbol...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

El problema es que ya nos hemos cansado y ahora el barsa tiene la pelota...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

El Gavi es mu' chulito hasta que le pisoteen a la altvra de la epiglotis y se le acabe la carrera


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> El problema es que ya nos hemos cansado y ahora el barsa tiene la pelota...



Un arreon final tiene el atleti


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Regalito del Atleti y casi el 2º de Dendeble


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Hay que empatar al menos como sea


----------



## Octubrista (8 Ene 2023)

Pues le quedan 30' al Atleti, y el partido de Brasil está más emocionante...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Como se tira el busquet cuando pierde el balon, es el mejor...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

el atleti son unas madres tirando a puerta


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

El Barsa hoy está cerdete de cojones, ahora el Balde


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

El reinildo esta hecho polvo, y el nahuel molina ese tambien...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Aquí estoy y no te pierdes nada, el Calderón era bastante mejor.



Que tenía mejor el Calderón aparte de la ubicación?


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Menos mal que el ferran es subnormal...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Porque Ferran es un paquete pero me estoy poniendo de mala hostia


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

el partido no tiene ritmo ninguno, es exasperante, el barcelona ahora tiene el balón más que nada porque el atleti está perplejo ante su propia incapacidad


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> El reinildo esta hecho polvo, y el nahuel molina ese tambien...



Manolito se dejó los huevos en el mundial


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

que alguien le ponga el pie derecho a griezmann


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

Por no haber no hay ni ambiente, dos tíos con un megáfono intentando animar al personal


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Correa siempre tan inteligente...


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

barullo dijo:


> Manolito se dejó los huevos en el mundial



Totalmente, esta temporada ya ha cumplido


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Totalmente, esta temporada ya ha cumplido



Sí sí, ha cumplido por los cojones


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Correa siempre tan inteligente...



espérate que si le llega a dar al linier yo creo que lo expulsa, y entonces con 10 sí que ya nada de nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

con ese pelo no se puede jugar, griezmann qué te has hecho hijo mío


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> La culpa es del cholo que hace a los jugadores peores de lo que son... Jugando atras poco podemos hacer...



Simeone es una vergüenza!! Los atléticos, el fútbol español y el fútbol mundial no se merecen esto. 

Vete ya estafador!!


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Menudo hijo de puta el arbitro...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

La piña sin expulsió...


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

Voy poniendo el descuento


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Voy poniendo el descuento



No creo...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Ene 2023)

*Griezmann 2016*




*Griezmann actualmente:*





Como que se ha arruinado un poco....


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Y el morata tirandose, poco nos pasa...


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

6 min de descuento, dos rojas....


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

De vergüenza


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> 6 min de descuento, dos rojas....



Es que el ferran da mucho asco...


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que el ferran da mucho asco...



No puedo verlo ni en pintura


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

No puede ser lo que ha fallado


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2023)

Esee correaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, la que ha fallao pollito


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2023)

Increible que no expvlsen a La piña


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

no puedes jugar con tios que se han puesto la pata de palo, joder qué mantas


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Menos mal que lo ha fallao el que lo ha fallao, que si lo falla el mejor de España en el mundial estáis bramando toda la semana


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

El atleti desaparecido en la segunda parte, supongo que sin físico, el Barcelona no ha demostrado nada, ahora entiendo porque cuando juega fuera ante equipos un poco decentes se los follan.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Fuera de plaza de champion y siguen sin echarlo...


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Ene 2023)

Si el atlético hubiera salido de tú a tú desde el principio hubiera empatado o ganado, pero como tenéis al entrenador cagon que tenéis, pues es lo que hay, el cholo no es un líder, es un segundon y un cagon ante cualquier equipo decente, no tiene valor y con un técnico así en la vida ganaréis nada, muchos segundos puestos si que ganaréis.


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Fuera de plaza de champion y siguen sin echarlo...



Coño que es un año nada más joder


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Si el atlético hubiera salido de tú a tú desde el principio hubiera empatado o ganado, pero como tenéis al entrenador cagon que tenéis, pues es lo que hay, el cholo no es un líder, es un segundon y un cagon ante cualquier equipo decente, no tiene valor y con un técnico así en la vida ganaréis nada, muchos segundos puestos si que ganaréis.



Es que ese tio no vale para un equipo TOP, vale para el español, el celta, equipos asi. Lo de salir hoy cediendo el balon es una mas de este incompetente. Pero la culpa no la tiene el, la tienen los 2 mongolitos que dirigen el club...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

HEMOS REGALADO LA PRIMERA MEDIA HORA, UNA PUTA MEDIA HORA MIRANDO....


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Ene 2023)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Griezmann 2016*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321588
> 
> ...



Es gay a ver si sale del armario y lo dice ya


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que ese tio no vale para un equipo TOP, vale para el español, el celta, equipos asi. Lo de salir hoy cediendo el balon es una mas de este incompetente. Pero la culpa no la tiene el, la tienen los 2 mongolitos que dirigen el club...



Pero y lo bien que queda en los anuncios de orange por los que cobra una pasta en el descanso, eso no cuenta o qué?


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

No me extraña que se le vaya la gente...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Pero y lo bien que queda en los anuncios de orange por los que cobra una pasta en el descanso, eso no cuenta o qué?



Encima de orange que es una puta mierda, para que quiere mas dinero?


----------



## Nomeimporta (8 Ene 2023)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que tenía mejor el Calderón aparte de la ubicación?



Mucho mejor ambiente, la grada mucho más pegada al campo, menos postureo y gilipolleces etc...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Mucho mejor ambiente, la grada mucho más pegada al campo, menos postureo y gilipolleces etc...



ESa epoca ya pasó, yo me crie en carabanchel alto y de ni me acuerdo me llevaban al estadio...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2023)

...Pero el sur de madrid ha cambiado sociologicamente por la inmigracion, el corredor del henares es mejor zona...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Mucho mejor ambiente ...



pero eso no es culpa del campo, hoy sólo se escuchaba a dos tíos con un megáfono, que supongo que son el mismo grupo de gente del FA que fueron al partido de copa. Hace años un partido contra el Barcelona era un griterío del primer al último minuto, parece que las cosas han cambiado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Ene 2023)

El Atleti tiene el mejor equipo de LaLija y hace el mejor fúmbol con diferencia, pero nos han tangao demasiados puntos en partidos repletos de arbitrariedades.

Gavi, que es un peligro porque se dedica en todos los partidos a ir al choque a lo kamikaze contra to lo que se mueve y parece que tiene barra libre, ha hecho una falta clarísima a Reinildo en el gol de Farsa, entre otras muchas faltas y no ve nunca tarjeta.

El único fúmbol del partido lo ha hecho el Atleti. La farsa se ha dedicao a defender ese gol todo el partido y a perder tiempo, destruir y na más. No sé cuántas ocasiones clarísimas de gol ha tenido el Atleti, pero vamos, ha sido demasiadas ocasiones de gol cantado, unas que saca el portero, otras que rozan el palo, otras que sacan bajos palos...

La farsa no es un equipo para ganar ninguna Lija. Aquí porque están sostenidos junto a La Trampas, pero en cualquier otra Lija de Uropa se comían un mojón bien fresquito y eso está claro.. 

El Atleti debe ir a por LaLija. Ni El Trampas ni La Farsa son equipos pa ganar La Lija. Si se la llevan es por decreto, no por fúmbol. Por todos los puntos que nos han tangao al inicio de LaLiija arbitraria para darles ese sostén.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Ene 2023)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti tiene el mejor equipo de LaLija y hace el mejor fúmbol con diferencia, pero nos han tangao demasiados puntos en partidos repletos de arbitrariedades.
> 
> Gavi, que es un peligro porque se dedica en todos los partidos a ir al choque a lo kamikaze contra to lo que se mueve y parece que tiene barra libre, ha hecho una falta clarísima a Reinildo en el gol de Farsa, entre otras muchas faltas y no ve nunca tarjeta.
> 
> ...



el equipo no parece muy convencido jugando a lo que juega, con el tiempo te vas dando cuenta por el lenguaje corporal de los jugadores de estas cositas, pese a todo este partido no se ha debido perder nunca y el árbitro en la primera parte nos ha perjudicado mucho, pero se ha perdonado muchísimo, iban con la pata de palo a disparar, así no se puede.


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Ene 2023)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el equipo no parece muy convencido jugando a lo que juega, con el tiempo te vas dando cuenta por el lenguaje corporal de los jugadores de estas cositas, pese a todo este partido no se ha debido perder nunca y el árbitro en la primera parte nos ha perjudicado mucho, pero se ha perdonado muchísimo, iban con la pata de palo a disparar, así no se puede.



La farsa no es un equipo para ganar ninguna Liga. Y La trampas tampoco. Pero ni de coña. Pueden llevarse una Lija, LaLija, eso sí, LaLija que les sostiene. . 

El único equipo que juega al fúmbol en LaLija es el Atleti. Tenemos el pecao original ese que no nos pasan una ni nos regalan nunca arbitrariedades a favor, si no estaríamos líderes a 15 puntos del segundo. Pero LaLija es así. Las arbitrariedades siempre soplan en nuestra contra y no me refiero al partido de hoy en concreto, es una costante. Están empeñados en quitarnos tantos puntos como luego regalan a los que están sosteniditos por decreto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (Lunes a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Y lo de Ferrán? de dónde ha salido ese? lo que le hace a Savic es lo más sucio que se ha visto desde hace mucho. Qué tiene que hacer Savic ahí, dejar que Ferrán le golpee y le eatrangule? Es tremendo. Están acostumbrados a tener barra libre arbitraria y hacen salvajadas porque saben que no les van a sancionar y que lo más probable es irse de rositas o que sancionen al contrario, como en esta ocasión, que se termina llevando roja Savic por tratar de evitar que le estrangulen.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Lunes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

El patético de Madrid. Esa puta mierda filial del farsa que es la vergüenza de Castilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (Lunes a la(s) 11:28 AM)

La farsa no es un equipo pa ganar una liga. 
Ni la Trampas tampoco. 

Están ahí por decreto Lija.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Lunes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La farsa no es un equipo para ganar ninguna Liga. Y La trampas tampoco. Pero ni de coña. Pueden llevarse una Lija, LaLija, eso sí, LaLija que les sostiene. .
> 
> El único equipo que juega al fúmbol en LaLija es el Atleti. Tenemos el pecao original ese que no nos pasan una ni nos regalan nunca arbitrariedades a favor, si no estaríamos líderes a 15 puntos del segundo. Pero LaLija es así. Las arbitrariedades siempre soplan en nuestra contra y no me refiero al partido de hoy en concreto, es una costante. Están empeñados en quitarnos tantos puntos como luego regalan a los que están sosteniditos por decreto.



a ver, en la championligui ganamos un partido de séis, quedamos últimos de grupo y allí no creo que llegue la larga mano de los dirigentes paco de la corruptiligui


----------



## 《Judas》 (Lunes a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a ver, en la championligui ganamos un partido de séis, quedamos últimos de grupo y allí no creo que llegue la larga mano de los dirigentes paco de la corruptiligui



la champiojos nooooo. 
casi na.
estáis cegatos de tanta majiapotajia


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 7:15 PM)

*João Félix, a un paso del Chelsea*

Según fuentes del club inglés, el acuerdo es total entre el jugador y la entidad de Stamford Bridge, que pagará 11 millones por su cesión y quiere incluir una opción de compra.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:16 AM)




----------



## barullo (Martes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

xilebo dijo:


>



He oido en el chirincirco que Simeone se va en verano.

Pues estamos de cojones: nos echa a la figura y luego se pira  

Espero que no sea cierto porque flaco favor nos hace.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 3:02 PM)

barullo dijo:


> He oido en el chirincirco que Simeone se va en verano.
> 
> Pues estamos de cojones: nos echa a la figura y luego se pira
> 
> Espero que no sea cierto porque flaco favor nos hace.



Siii el rumor que corre y lo ideal para Simeone acabar y cerrar su etapa en el atletico de Madrid en verano, todo lo que ha conseguido y el nivel maximo durante años q ha tenido, seria un pena despedirlo a mitad de temporada, el credito se lo ha ganado a pulso y lo mas ideal para todo, despedirlo con honores en verano y empezar un nuevo ciclo y el portugues parece q tampoco cuentan con el para la proxima temporada, una pena, porque calidad y gol tiene. Tmb parece q en verano llegara una nueva estrella al atletico, pero todavia no se ha dicho el nombre, estan trabajando en ello


----------



## Suprimo (Martes a la(s) 3:04 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii el rumor que corre y lo ideal para Simeone acabar y cerrar su etapa en el atletico de Madrid en verano, todo lo que ha conseguido y el nivel maximo durante años q ha tenido, seria un pena despedirlo a mitad de temporada, el credito se lo ha ganado a pulso y lo mas ideal para todo, despedirlo con honores en verano y empezar un nuevo ciclo y el portugues parece q tampoco cuentan con el para la proxima temporada, una pena, porque calidad y gol tiene. Tmb parece q en verano llegara una nueva estrella al atletico, pero todavia no se ha dicho el nombre, estan trabajando en ello



Está el Madrit trayendose adolescentes de 16 años pero el atleti se va a traer a una estrella, seems legit


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 3:10 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está el Madrit trayendose adolescentes de 16 años pero el atleti se va a traer a una estrella, seems legit



Ten en cuenta que si consiguen vender a Joao Felix por 120 millones a Inglaterra, dinero tienen de nuevo


----------



## Suprimo (Martes a la(s) 3:15 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si consiguen vender a Joao Felix por 120 millones a Inglaterra, dinero tienen de nuevo



Llamalo dinero, llamalo estafa contable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está el Madrit trayendose adolescentes de 16 años pero el atleti se va a traer a una estrella, seems legit



"Estrella" para ellos. Se entiende.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:31 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si consiguen vender a Joao Felix por 120 millones a Inglaterra, dinero tienen de nuevo



Pero tienen deudas que cubrir y el gasto en sueldos se les va.

Lo que me parece lamentable es que en la liga española nadie pueda fichar a Alex Moreno, por ejemplo, o David García.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

*Napoli: Giovanni Felice.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Bueno se va a la premier donde no dan tantas patadas y los centrales dan pena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Miércoles a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Que recuerdos del debut de Joao Félix ante el Getafe del bordalas ese.. hostias hostias y más hostias


----------



## xilebo (Jueves a la(s) 10:37 AM)

*Aubameyang se le cae al Atleti: no puede ficharle*

Las reglas de FIFA impiden al gabonés jugar en tres equipos esta temporada. Había un posible interés rojiblanco en el delantero del Chelsea. El delantero jugó minutos oficiales con Barça y Chelsea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Jueves a la(s) 10:53 AM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Aubameyang se le cae al Atleti: no puede ficharle*
> 
> Las reglas de FIFA impiden al gabonés jugar en tres equipos esta temporada. Había un posible interés rojiblanco en el delantero del Chelsea. El delantero jugó minutos oficiales con Barça y Chelsea.



Un paquete..


----------



## ravenare (Jueves a la(s) 12:54 PM)

Un paquete dice.


----------



## Suprimo (Jueves a la(s) 1:32 PM)

¿A qué hora jvega hoy el atleti?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Jueves a la(s) 1:38 PM)

ravenare dijo:


> Un paquete dice.



vease loq ue hizo en el farsa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Jueves a la(s) 1:38 PM)

ravenare dijo:


> Un paquete dice.



ahora queremos fichar a menphis depays...xxd


----------



## barullo (Jueves a la(s) 1:39 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahora queremos fichar a menphis depays...xxd



¿Y quién se supone que lo ha pedido?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Jueves a la(s) 3:52 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Aubameyang se le cae al Atleti: no puede ficharle*
> 
> Las reglas de FIFA impiden al gabonés jugar en tres equipos esta temporada. Había un posible interés rojiblanco en el delantero del Chelsea. El delantero jugó minutos oficiales con Barça y Chelsea.



Si lo ficha Simeone es para defensa.


----------



## xilebo (Jueves a la(s) 3:54 PM)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y quién se supone que lo ha pedido?



Pues Simeone  es de traca que si se te va un delantero, fiches a otro


----------



## xilebo (Jueves a la(s) 4:00 PM)

*Memphis, una solución para años*

Thuram fue el gran objetivo, pero el Borussia no le deja ir. El Atlético negocia con el Barça por Memphis, que quiere sacar algo por él. Si termina fichando, lo haría por varias temporadas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Jueves a la(s) 9:46 PM)

Bien debut de Joao va palmando el Chelsea


----------



## Suprimo (Jueves a la(s) 10:22 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bien debut de Joao va palmando el Chelsea



Concretamente le han expvlsado con roja directa


----------



## bubba_zanetti (Jueves a la(s) 10:25 PM)

roja en su 1er. partido


----------



## GUARRILLA SENIOR (Jueves a la(s) 10:45 PM)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> roja en su 1er. partido



tres partidos sin jugar


----------



## Suprimo (Jueves a la(s) 10:48 PM)

GUARRILLA SENIOR dijo:


> tres partidos sin jugar



Jvstito para la Champions, bonitas vacaciones


----------



## lamoffj (Jueves a la(s) 10:55 PM)

No, si al final con esto algunos dirán que el PCM del Cholo estaba en lo cierto. G00000der qué buen comienzo del sin sangre.


----------



## Suprimo (Jueves a la(s) 11:45 PM)

Viene de comerse un Atleti - Barsa precisamente señaladísimo por el entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo y lleva toda la temporada contra viento y marea cholista, se ha comido un mvndial con un vestuario en el que tiene que haber habido hostias sí o sí con la gitana y con una presión de la hostia porque le comieron la moral los moros con antifvtbol, en 48 horas se ha encontrado en otro vestuario con otro rollo totalmente distinto y en una liga en la que aspiran a ni entrar en la Uropa Lig y por si es poco titvlar, hoy se ha avtoexpvlsado sin que se note...

No voy a ser yo el que le jvzgue pero las vacaciones son largas y no lo van a ver bien


----------



## xilebo (Viernes a la(s) 12:31 AM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Concretamente le han expvlsado con roja directa



A los doce minutos de entrar


----------



## Suprimo (Viernes a la(s) 12:37 AM)

xilebo dijo:


> A los doce minutos de entrar



Fue sido titvlar...


----------



## xilebo (Viernes a la(s) 12:39 AM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Fue sido titvlar...



Ah vale, pues lei mal la noticia, no vi el partido, pues buen comienzo y debut siendo titular


----------



## 《Judas》 (Viernes a la(s) 2:34 AM)

A Joao le pueden hacer 8 faltas similares en cada partido, agarrones, empujines, de todo. Pero a la mínima que hace él le empapelan a tarjetazos. Es algo paranormal.


----------



## xilebo (Viernes a la(s) 3:35 PM)

*Joao no empezó con buen pie en la Premier*


----------



## 《Judas》 (Viernes a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Si miras el resúmen de la primera parte de Joao se pueden contar que recibe más de cuatro faltas iguales o peores de la que hace él y le expulsan. Misterios de erfumbol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Viernes a la(s) 8:59 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Joao no empezó con buen pie en la Premier*



Ah, pero...¿qué de verdad pensáis que es un crack?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (Hoy a la(s) 12:51 PM)




----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 3:57 PM)

¡Tenemos once del Atlético!

Simeone se decanta de inicio por *Oblak; Nahuel, Witsel, Hermoso, Reinildo; Koke, Kondogbia, Llorente, Lemar; Griezmann y Correa.*

Reestructura el Cholo la defensa con la entrada de Witsel y Hermoso por las bajas de Savic y Giménez. En el medio Barrios y Carrasco dejan su sitio a Kondogbia y Lemar, y arriba Correa sustituye a Joao Félix, ya en el Chelsea.

Los suplentes del Atlético

Grbic, Felipe, Marco, Reguilón, De Paul, Saúl, Barrios, Carlos M. y Morata.


----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 3:58 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah, pero...¿qué de verdad pensáis que es un crack?



Pues si


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 4:18 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 4:23 PM)

El hilo del Atleti, como siempre, es un velatorio





Soccer WorldCup | Almeria vs Atletico Madrid - Link 4 Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Almeria vs Atletico Madrid - Link 4. Soccer event Almeria vs Atletico Madrid - Link 4 live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 4:26 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> El hilo del Atleti, como siempre, es un velatorio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja hay mas fiesta en un cementerio, que aqui


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Hoy todo lo que no sea una derrota les devuelve a la Champions, inclvso con este empate a cero...


----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 4:33 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy todo lo que no sea una derroto les devuelve a la Champions, inclvso con este empate a cero...



Gol de correa


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 4:34 PM)

Jvgadón y golazo de Correa


----------



## Nomeimporta (Hoy a la(s) 4:35 PM)

GoooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Ya está el Atleti perdonando...


----------



## Nomeimporta (Hoy a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Que hace Kondogbia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 4:52 PM)

*GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Nomeimporta (Hoy a la(s) 4:52 PM)

Eso es un centro y no lo de Nahuel Molina...
Gracias Kondogbia, por ti vamos empate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 4:54 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja hay mas fiesta en un cementerio, que aqui



Andalucía es básicamente Graná, Cerdilla y Málaga. Y por cierto Manolo mucha Almería pero creo que sus últimos años los pasó en Benidorm.


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Por estas mierdas tácticas del entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo no están ni compitiendo en la Uropa Lig


----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 4:58 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Andalucía es básicamente Graná, Cerdilla y Málaga. Y por cierto Manolo mucha Almería pero creo que sus últimos años los pasó en Benidorm.



Sii murio en Benidorm, tenia alli un chalet, pero siempre por donde iba presumia de su ciudad natal, Almeria. Orgullo andaluz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 5:06 PM)

Es que el Armería está siendo mejor:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 5:08 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii murio en Benidorm, tenia alli un chalet, pero siempre por donde iba presumia de su ciudad natal, Almeria. Orgullo andaluz



Sí, si he visitado los alrededores del chalet muchas veces. Creo que la hija lo puso en venta y no sé si lo llegó a vender. Aún así, si tanto quería Almería lo lógico era morir allí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 5:09 PM)

He echado un eurito a que gana el Armería.


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 5:29 PM)

El Almería no lo hacen mal y casi se la lía al Madrit y deberían de tener dos o tres victorias más porque no lo terminan reflejando en los marcadores


----------



## Suprimo (Hoy a la(s) 5:35 PM)

¿El Atleti está esperando al 85' para crear peligro?


----------



## Nomeimporta (Hoy a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Que malo es morata por dios.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (Hoy a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Jojojojoj.... La que acaba de fallar Morralla....@Artemis


----------



## Suprimo (hace 48 minutos)

Amarilla injvstísima a Reguilón


----------



## Pericoburbujista (hace 45 minutos)

Reguilón es gilipollas...


----------



## Suprimo (hace 44 minutos)

Y ahora expvlsado


----------



## Edge2 (hace 40 minutos)

buahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Suprimo (hace 37 minutos)

Entre el Atleti con el entrenador mejor pagao del mvndo y el Rayo que es 9º sólo hay 2p


----------



## Vikingo2016 (hace 17 minutos)

Simeone vete ya!!


----------

